# The Pokemon Thread



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2013)

Last Update 7/22/15: 

*3DS Friend Code List*

*FAF Username* _[In-game Name]:_ Friend Code (Friend Safari Pokemon [XY Only])

*SirRob* _[SirRob]:_ 3394-4061-9856 (Shuppet, Phantump, Golurk)

*DrDingo* _[Eddie]:_ 1977-0255-2764 (Sunkern, Sawsbuck, Gogoat)

*Misomie* _[Heather]:_ 2938-6334-5545 (Spheal, Beartic, Piloswine)

*Teal* _[Nemo]:_ 2535-4806-1989 (Dedenne, Helioptile, Luxio)

*Distorted* _[Djinn]:_ 0302-0063-2261 (Pansear, Charmeleon, Ninetales)

*Stratadrake* _[Stratelier]:_ 4296-3230-7210 (Meditite, Throh, Tyrogue)

*BRN* _[Alvin]:_ 5043-1750-5008 (Vullaby, Sneasel, Absol)

*FenrirDarkWolf* _[Fenrir]:_ 0705-3164-9068 (Kirlia, Mawile, Floette-Yellow)

*Rain-Wizard* _[R-wiz]:_ 4854-6466-0547 (Phanpy, Marowak, Diggersby)

*Hewge* _[Hewge]:_ 5214-9700-9439 (Delibird, Sneasel, ???)

*UnburntDaenerys* _[Ygritte]:_ 3196-3254-1279 (Teddiursa, Audino, Chansey) 

*Lev1athan* _[Leviathan]:_ 2981-6233-6472 (Munna, Sigilyph, Girafarig)

*Harbinger* _[Dire Wolf]:_ 4656-6460-8244 (Shuppet, Pumpkaboo, Spiritomb)

*Wither* _[Whit]:_ 1392-5264-0573 (Meditite, Throh, Tyrogue)

*lazgan* _[Fargus]:_ 0275-7406-1978 (Mienfoo, Pancham, Hariyama)

*Tayls* _[Taylor]:_ 2878-9697-8659 (Boldore, Onix, Barbaracle)

*CaptainCool* _[Mathias]:_ 2895-7679-6809 (Delibird, Bergmite, Lapras)

*yell0w_f0x* _[Fox]:_ 1048-9087-6021 (Paras, Illumise, Pinsir)

*Crumble* _[???]:_ 0018-2979-6016

*Gibby* _[Gibby]:_ 5129-1563-8146 (Dwebble, Pupitar, Shuckle)

*Ozriel* _[Sari]:_ 1263-6760-3252 (Pachirisu, Stunfisk, Zebstrika)

*Trpdwarf* _[Dwarfy]:_ 0748-2799-5960 (Dragonair, Fraxure, ???)

*DarrylWolf* _[???]:_ 3668-8705-4497 (Drowzee, Sigilyph, Xatu)

*dinosaurdammit* _[???]:_ 3780-9267-2246 (Ponyta, Pyroar, Braixen)

*Matrigorok* _[Flory]:_ 4940-5446-0789 (Dedenne, Electabuzz, Manectric)

*chocomage* _[Justin]:_ 3136-6884-6714 (Skarmory, Bronzong, Mawile)

*Seekrit* _[Dane]:_ 1821-9780-3172 

*Jorge the Wolfdog* _[???]:_ 1306-6059-1358 

*Rilvor* _[Fusty]:_ 1091-8698-1770 (Lampent, Phantump, Drifblim)

*Enviious* _[Vii]:_ 3239-2942-8217 (Pansage, Petilil, Quilladin)

*TopazThunder* _[Scrub Jay]:_ 4699-6537-1398 (Pancham, Mankey, Breloom)

*Ziggy_Zerda* _[Edwyn]:_ 3883-6216-3704 (Delibird, Sneasel, Lapras)

*Zraxi* _[Sami]:_ 3780-9464-5597 (Lillipup, Minccino, Eevee)

*Kit H. Ruppell* _[Kit Ruppell]:_ 5300-9876-7854 (Sandshrew, Marowak, Gastrodon)

*AlexxxLupo* _[Alex]:_ â€‹0018-1479-3897 (Kirlia, Swirlix, Floette-Red)

*Eggdodger* _[???]:_ 5155-3170-4628 

*Mr. Sparta* _[???]:_ 0576-5155-6017 (Octillery, Gyarados, Poliwhirl)

*WarWolf263* _[???]:_ 1006-0260-4900

*Blackhound* _[Lucius]:_ 0619-6284-0187 

*CynTheTreecko* _[Sharon]:_ 3909-8878-8403

*SkyboundTerror* _[???]:_ 0559-6972-5367 (Meditite, Sawk, ???)

*Zekumas* _[Zekumas]:_ 4442-0381-5683 (Oddish, Sawsbuck, Quilladin)

*Arcane Reno* _[Shawn]:_ 3024-6068-9916 (Mightyena, Crawdaunt, Absol)

*Icky* _[Nick]:_ 4356-0556-2673 (Shuppet, Pumpkaboo, Spiritomb)

*FeralArrow* _[Fleet]:_ 3067-6412-4914 (Spearow, Hoothoot, Hawlucha)

*Kitoth* _[???]:_ 0576-4920-7517 

*Catilda Lily* _[???]:_ 1950-9593-6213 (Kirlia, Jigglypuff, Floette-Blue)

*salmjaco* _[???]:_ 2938-7555-9395 (Lillipup, Loudred, Ditto)

*Milo* _[Milo]:_ 1177-8653-4221 (Mienfoo, Sawk, ???)

*CuddlyCorgi* _[???]:_ 4227-2415-1539 

*Cyberra* _[Cyberra]:_ 2595-1763-0232 (Wooper, Dugtrio, ???)

*Tempest305* _[???]:_ 5000-3940-7264 

*lorddexx* _[???]:_ 5344-0180-1437

*Seasondeer* _[Connor]:_ 4038-7315-7544 

*Mikazuki Marazhu* _[Marazhu]:_ 2681-1843-8582 

*Pingouin7* _[???]:_ 2535-4140-0729 

*GarthTheWereWolf* _[???]:_ 1392-6533-3652 

*DukeTheHusky* _[Ben]:_ 2208-6123-2254 

*jessebb* _[Kairo]:_ 4055-4481-4472 

*DonKarnage* _[Foxxy]:_ 0877-3606-4551

*Raymond Night Fur* _[???]:_ 3497-3032-7412 



If you want to be on the list, just post your FC and I'll update it. 


*Why exchange Friend Codes? *

Pokemon XY takes your 3DS friend list and adds its members to your 'PSS' (Player Search System). The PSS is a feature that you can switch to on the bottom screen without disrupting overworld gameplay. It shows you who's online and you can battle or trade with those people. You can also give/receive buffs like healing and higher exp rates through O-Powers and you can even send shouts. There's also an area in the game where the Pokemon you can find are determined by the people in your friend list.

Remember, if you want someone on your friend list both players have to add each other.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original topic:



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> This announcement is to come via a special Nintendo Direct called "PokÃ©mon Direct", hosted by Satoru Iwata and will be a worldwide viewing at 11am GMT, 8pm in Japan and 6am EST. This Nintendo Direct will be 10 minutes long and simulcast worldwide on each individual Nintendo site. We'll provide the news as and when it comes so check the site as it nears!



Considering Pokemon news usually comes to Japan first, it's shocking that this announcement will be international. People are speculating that this will be for Gen VI, but it's too soon for that, isn't it..? What do you think this will be about?


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I hope a new shadow pokemon game.
Though part of me feels like it'll be for a new type or maybe gen 3 remakes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I want a PokÃ©mon PC MMO one of these days.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

http://pokemmo.eu/



SirRob said:


> Considering Pokemon news usually comes to Japan first, it's shocking that this announcement will be international. People are speculating that this will be for Gen VI, but it's too soon for that, isn't it..? What do you think this will be about?



From what I heard last year and a thread I posted here actually, there may (and it is somewhat likely) that they will drop top down Pokemon and sprites for good. They may make full 3D third person Pokemon games from now on. It's somewhat likely, but still a possibility. I just hope it's not what others ask for, a remake of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. Boring.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I'm waiting for them to release the "Story of Pokemon" book, that finally fills all the gaps from all the games where pieces of info are barely available. Like what happened before Pokemon (the 'war' or whatever), and all the other mysteries that have yet to be answered after nearly 15-20 years.

I would read that like, all day until it was done. Then maybe again just to make sure I got my facts right.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> From what I heard last year and a thread I posted here actually, there may (and it is somewhat likely) that they will drop top down Pokemon and sprites for good. They may make full 3D third person Pokemon games from now on. It's somewhat likely, but still a possibility. *I just hope it's not what others ask for, a remake of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. Boring*.


 Fuck you. Gen 3 is awsome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> Fuck you. Gen 3 is awsome.



A REMAKE would be boring. Not Gen 3, you dolt. >:I


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> A REMAKE would be boring. Not Gen 3, you dolt. >:I


 And why would a remake be boring?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> And why would a remake be boring?



Gen 3 wasn't all that great, it provided a nice midway that worked though.


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

With the way things have been going for quite some time now, my best guess would be a Hoenn remake. It just makes sense.


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> And why would a remake be boring?



It would be yet another remake in Pokemon. They already make two barely distinguishable versions for each game which is fine, plus a version that puts both of them together with a little more content, and then they would remake it? I wouldn't pay $35 for a fourth installment of the same game in a series. That's just me.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Gen 3 wasn't all that great, it provided a nice midway that worked though.


 Hisssssssssssssssssssss.
Gen 4 is the one that wasn't that great.

Oh and SIX, I'm gonna beat you for posting that.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I don't think it's going to be Ruby and Sapphire remakes. They would've announced that during the 10th anniversary back in November.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Ruby and Sapphire were fun, but they should really do something different. It's not "big news" if we can predict something that's not only unoriginal in general, but done three times in the past.


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> Hisssssssssssssssssssss.
> Gen 4 is the one that wasn't that great.


I liked Gen 4.
But if it were a Gen 3 remake, I'd be interested to see how they'd remake the music.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Percy said:


> I liked Gen 4.
> *But if it were a Gen 3 remake, I'd be interested to see how they'd remake the music*.


 Yes.

How about a remake of the Gen 3 gamecube games?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I think if they're making this a huge international announcement, it probably won't be a remake of anything.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I think if they're making this a huge international announcement, it probably won't be a remake of anything.


 True, but I do want a Gen 3 remake eventually.

So maybe a new type?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I think if they're making this a huge international announcement, it probably won't be a remake of anything.



That's actually what I'm thinking, but you know me. The Nintendo Pessimist...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> So maybe a new type?


They wouldn't make a new type without first announcing Gen VI, so if it's that, then it'd take a backseat to the Gen VI announcement.


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I think if they're making this a huge international announcement, it probably won't be a remake of anything.


Perhaps they're genetically engineering Pokemon? :V

Whatever it is, it's probably going to be interesting.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

They're getting michael bay to make a live action pokemon movie.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

*will forever wait for their remake of Pokemon Yellow, have been settling with a Rom hack for now*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Verin Asper said:


> *will forever wait for their remake of Pokemon Yellow, have been settling with a Rom hack for now*



Here you go.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> http://pokemmo.eu/



I'm aware of this, and I remember other projects like these getting shut down because they were too successful.

An actual MMO by Game Freak/Nintendo would be great.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

If they are actually gonna announce a REAL 3D Pokemon RPG or even MMORPG I am gonna run to the next store and buy a WiiU.
They did make this as a big international thing afterall, so chances are good that it might really be something that big.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CaptainCool said:


> If they are actually gonna announce a REAL 3D Pokemon RPG or even MMORPG I am gonna run to the next store and buy a WiiU.
> They did make this as a big international thing afterall, so chances are good that it might really be something that big.


 So I guess Colosseum and XD aren't "real" pokemon rpgs because they are different. -_-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> So I guess Colosseum and XD aren't "real" pokemon rpgs because they are different. -_-



The only thing that didn't make it a "real" pokemon rpg was the lack of tall grass places and gym badges.

Honestly, I thought XD and Colosseum were the best damn pokemon games. They were really interesting and fresh as opposed to the others.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CaptainCool said:


> If they are actually gonna announce a REAL 3D Pokemon RPG or even MMORPG I am gonna run to the next store and buy a WiiU.
> They did make this as a big international thing afterall, so chances are good that it might really be something that big.



Apparently, the 3D game if they were to make it would be on 3DS...IIRC.

Actually, that's be the only way I'd tolerate a remake. Hoenn in full fleshed out 3D.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Gibby said:


> The only thing that didn't make it a "real" pokemon rpg was the lack of tall grass places and gym badges.
> 
> Honestly, I thought XD and Colosseum were the best damn pokemon games. They were really interesting and fresh as opposed to the others.


 I wanted a third one with the gameplay of XD but the atmosphere of colosseum.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> I wanted a third one with the gameplay of XD but the atmosphere of colosseum.



Yeah, is it me or was Colosseum pretty dark as opposed to all the other PokÃ©mon games? (it's not saying much, but it's PokÃ©mon)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I fiended like a motherfucker on Colosseum.


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Gibby said:


> Yeah, is it me or was Colosseum pretty dark as opposed to all the other PokÃ©mon games? (it's not saying much, but it's PokÃ©mon)


 Yup, and then they lightened things up for XD... -_-


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> So I guess Colosseum and XD aren't "real" pokemon rpgs because they are different. -_-



When I say real Pokemon RPG I mean something like those on the handhelds but in a 3D environment and with more than Pokemon standing in place making weird motions during battles


----------



## Teal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CaptainCool said:


> When I say real Pokemon RPG I mean something like those on the handhelds but in a 3D environment and* with more than Pokemon standing in place making weird motions during battles *


 They do that in Gen 5 as well.

As soon as I figure out what to do about the colosseums and I'll be doing a Nuzlocke run of Colosseum.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/01-08-2013/

Starting in ~5 minutes.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Augh! So vague!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Gen VI is here! It's coming October 2013  internationally and will be on the 3DS in full 3D!!

The games are called Pokemon X and Y!

New Pokemon were shown, including a fennec fox Pokemon!


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Grargh, I only caught the final few minutes and missed the fennec.

I thought Pokemon X and Pokemon Y were codenames.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Third ver will be Z.

MANZINGA ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTO


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SIX said:


> Grargh, I only caught the final few minutes and missed the fennec.
> 
> I thought Pokemon X and Pokemon Y were codenames.


Don't think so... I mean they had their own logos.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Chespin, Fennekin and Froakie... interesting names, that. 

but it's finally here! A full, 3D, main-line Pokemon game! Weee~



SirRob said:


> Don't think so... I mean they had their own logos.



I genuinely missed them. I'm mashing F5 and waiting for them to upload the video, so that I may watch over and over. >.>


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> Here you go.


you obviously never played pokemon yellow


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

[yt]VzO6J981nAw[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Verin Asper said:


> *will forever wait for their remake of Pokemon Yellow, have been settling with a Rom hack for now*


Pikachu is shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Already saw porn on the front page of FA. gg.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> Already saw porn on the front page of FA. gg.



In defense, it's traditional to race for the first 34.

You should have seen what Zorua got, before he even had a name.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> Already saw porn on the front page of FA. gg.


Welcome to internet?


----------



## Fernin (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Given that they've been basically repackaging the same game since Red/Blue, I wouldn't give Nintendo $5 for a pokemon game.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Some thoughts--

There was no trainer customization shown, so I don't think that's happening. The male trainer has the same color scheme as the Gen 5 trainers.
The fire starter is not from the Chinese zodiac like it has been the past 3 gens.
The battle scenes still have those circles, but the backgrounds actually show the environment! It's a really nice transition from Gen 5.
I wonder what types the legendaries are? I mean the bird's part flying of course, but the deer? Maybe Psychic...
Also rollerskate shoes are epic. [noparse]8)[/noparse]
Oh, and judging from the movement and environment, looks like it'll still be tile-based movement.
The statue in one town is a... Golurk and Palpitoad? Such random Pokemon...
 Also was that girl following the male trainer in the forest Rosa? She has her hair.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

And once again the water starter is a masterrace.


P.s. Mudkip never happened.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> Some thoughts--
> 
> There was no trainer customization shown, so I don't think that's happening. The male trainer has the same color scheme as the Gen 5 trainers.
> The fire starter is not from the Chinese zodiac like it has been the past 3 gens.
> ...



I highly doubt there will be trainer customization. It's just not needed in my opinion.
The battles looked OK to me.  It's still essentially just the same as before but it looks way better and much more dynamic. It's a nice transition indeed.
I agree about the tile based movement. Hasn't Pokemon always been tile based? It makes sense to me though. Making it tile based should make random encounters much more easy to code.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I don't think the 3D games were tile based, but I never played them. It'd be too big of a shift if they changed it now, though. Maybe next gen.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I don't think the 3D games were tile based, but I never played them. It'd be too big of a shift if they changed it now, though. Maybe next gen.



It'd be a waste of the complete 3D modelling if open movement was never given its fair due. Moving from sprites to models. I can see on-rails movement being a huge part of the most cinematic sequences such as gyms - think the SkyArrow Bridge camera sequence from Gen V - but surely, with so many developed 3D models, 3D movement has to at least have crossed their minds.

Time to watch the trailer agaaaain

ED: Mrrrrf. The 3DS even has an analogue stick - what are you doing, Nintendo? Go postal on this game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

The X and Y stands for chromosomes.

X is male and Y is female.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SIX said:


> It'd be a waste of the complete 3D modelling if open movement was never given its fair due. Moving from sprites to models. I can see on-rails movement being a huge part of the most cinematic sequences such as gyms - think the SkyArrow Bridge camera sequence from Gen V - but surely, with so many developed 3D models, 3D movement has to at least have crossed their minds.
> 
> Time to watch the trailer agaaaain
> 
> ED: Mrrrrf. The 3DS even has an analogue stick - what are you doing, Nintendo? Go postal on this game.


Making it full movement would probably add a lot of time to the development, since a lot of mechanics are based around the tiles.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Shame it is for the 3DS only.
As lovely as the game looks, I'm not getting a new and expensive console for the sake of playing one game. :I


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Ansitru said:


> Shame it is for the 3DS only.
> As lovely as the game looks, I'm not getting a new and expensive console for the sake of playing one game. :I


It's funny 'cause people say this whenever a good game comes out for the 3DS.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> It's funny 'cause people say this whenever a good game comes out for the 3DS.



This is the only game that's been released for the 3DS that is remotely interesting to me.
And dropping around â‚¬200 for a console to play only one game feels slightly idiotic.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Ansitru said:


> This is the only game that's been released for the 3DS that is remotely interesting to me.
> And dropping around â‚¬200 for a console to play only one game feels slightly idiotic.


Sounds like you don't really like Nintendo games other than Pokemon, so yup I guess it would be a waste.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Ansitru said:


> And dropping around â‚¬200 for a console to play only one game feels slightly idiotic.


Didn't it got a price drop last year?


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> Didn't it got a price drop last year?



The retailer who tend to sell these the cheapest still sell the 3DS (XL only, apparently) for â‚¬199,99.
So I suppose they were more expensive to begin with, but it's still a high price for just one game which will cost an additional â‚¬50 in stores here, most likely.

That doesn't mean I don't think the game looks pretty great. It's just that I can't justify the cost of all that for one game, even though it's an exciting announcement.



SirRob said:


> Sounds like you don't really like Nintendo games  other than Pokemon, so yup I guess it would be a waste.



I'm mostly an MMO'er or RPG'er and there aren't a lot of Nintendo-games that immediately click with me. Must be from all the PC- and PS-gaming. Ah well. c:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Ansitru said:


> I like RPGs


What is Soul Hackers?
What is Paper Mario:Sticker Star?
What is Shin Megami Tensei IV?
What is Dragon Quest VII?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Jeez, looks like someone just opened the floodgates for art of the new starters over on the main site^^ And I probably don't even see everything since I am at work with the filter on! XD


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> What is Soul Hackers?
> What is Paper Mario:Sticker Star?
> What is Shin Megami Tensei IV?
> What is Dragon Quest VII?



I'm more for the RPG's like Dragon Age (1, not 2) on pc. That or hack&slash. 
I just can't get into most Nintendo-games. I get bored too quickly. That being said: Zelda on the older gaming systems was great, the newer releases have been pretty ... "meh".


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CaptainCool said:


> Jeez, looks like someone just opened the floodgates for art of the new starters over on the main site^^ And I probably don't even see everything since I am at work with the filter on! XD



25 Fennekins and counting :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SIX said:


> 25 Fennekins and counting :3



Oh boy, what a surprise! :V
It's a fox, it's like they asked the furries for smut of it X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Meh.
It's the right step for the franchise to make use of the 3d functionality for real this time, but I think a full WiiU game would be even be better for the franchise.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> Meh.
> It's the right step for the franchise to make use of the 3d functionality for real this time, but I think a full WiiU game would be even be better for the franchise.



Yes and no IMO. Pokemon games are awesome for a handheld console! In my opinion that is the kind of plattform the franchise benefits the most from.
On a stationary console it would benefit from other features of course and since I personally prefer to play games at home anyway I would love a Pokemon game for the WiiU!

Right now I only see one problem... I played Pokemon Black and after completing the Pokemon League I just didn't feel like continuing. When I played yellow when I was a kid I actually felt the need to catch all Pokemans. Twice. But with the newer games I just didn't feel like it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CaptainCool said:


> Right now I only see one problem... I played Pokemon Black and after completing the Pokemon League I just didn't feel like continuing. When I played yellow when I was a kid I actually felt the need to catch all Pokemans. Twice. But with the newer games I just didn't feel like it.


It's age. You're an old man, captain.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I think one of the most surprising things is that this was announced before they showcased any new Pokemon in merchandise or the anime. I think this is the first time that's happened.

Also, we can kiss Zoroark's chances goodbye for Smash 4. v_v


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I think one of the most surprising things is that this was announced before they showcased any new Pokemon in merchandise or the anime. I think this is the first time that's happened.
> 
> Also, we can kiss Zoroark's chances goodbye for Smash 4. v_v


Only reason why people like zoroark is cause of the porn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I WAS RIGHT!!!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I think with all the old Pokemon being showcased in the trailer, there's probably going to be evolutions of old Pokemon this time around. I also think there's gonna be less new Pokemon than in 5th gen. All the other even-numbered generations did the same thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I love how people are already crying about the starters. Though I'm not surprised. It's been the same deal with every installment since Hoenn.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Well Chespin does look like the love child of Oshawott and Tepig with a leaf slapped on it to make it look like a grass type.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> I love how people are already crying about the starters. Though I'm not surprised. It's been the same deal with every installment since Hoenn.





Imperial Impact said:


> And once again the water starter is a masterrace.


Uhhhh?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> Well Chespin does look like the love child of Oshawott and Tepig with a leaf slapped on it to make it look like a grass type.



I still love him. We've never had a fox and frog starter though. They look pretty good.


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Chespin looks adorable. OuO


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> I love how people are already crying about the starters. Though I'm not surprised. It's been the same deal with every installment since Hoenn.


Well the new pokemon ever since hoenn have looked like someone took a shit and called it a pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I suppose these looked better? lol













Not saying any gen was bad, but ever since the first gen, they've always had their stupid ones. And I was just talking about the starters. I guess a turtle is ok, but a frog isn't (speaking about the few comments I saw elsewhere)?

Chespin is understandable. He really does look like an Oshawat reskin.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> The X and Y stands for chromosomes.
> 
> X is male and Y is female.


Someone failed science class.


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SirRob said:


> I don't think the 3D games were tile based, but I never played them. It'd be too big of a shift if they changed it now, though. Maybe next gen.


 Nope, not tile based at all.



Ansitru said:


> The retailer who tend to sell these the cheapest still sell the 3DS (XL only, apparently) for â‚¬199,99.
> So I suppose they were more expensive to begin with, but it's still a high price for just one game which will cost an additional â‚¬50 in stores here, most likely.
> 
> That doesn't mean I don't think the game looks pretty great. It's just that I can't justify the cost of all that for one game, even though it's an exciting announcement.
> I'm mostly an MMO'er or RPG'er and there aren't a lot of Nintendo-games that immediately click with me. Must be from all the PC- and PS-gaming. Ah well. c:


 I mostly got my PSP for one game, then slowly got more.
Also Kingdom Hearts DDD is on 3DS.


I want the fennec.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I've literally never chosen fire...wait I did choose the lizard. I just never got far in the original. But that was the only time. I may go with the fire this time. And I love how the X and Y look like the legendaries, which look pretty awesome themselves.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

yea, the logos are based on the legendaries which is neat. and theyre the first to not be colors (they finally ran out i guess XD)

fave starter has to be the Fennec which BETTER NOT TURN INTO FIRE-FIGHTING i swear i will hate them if it does :I its the first quadrupedal fire starter since Cyndaquil as well which was pure fire 8D

the grass one is meh. looks like a Breloom-Oshawott love child. and the water one.. its ok.. its definitely different i was getting sick of turtles. it also looks like it might be a water-ice type too


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Someone failed science class.


I refuse to believe that manly letter like "X" is a female!


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



DarknessFlame said:


> yea, the logos are based on the legendaries which is neat. and *theyre the first to not be colors (they finally ran out i guess XD)
> *
> fave starter has to be the Fennec which BETTER NOT TURN INTO FIRE-FIGHTING i swear i will hate them if it does :I its the first quadrupedal fire starter since Cyndaquil as well which was pure fire 8D
> 
> the grass one is meh. looks like a Breloom-Oshawott love child. and the water one.. its ok.. its definitely different i was getting sick of turtles. it also looks like it might be a water-ice type too


 So.... crystal is a color?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> So.... crystal is a color?



Diamond, Pearl, Ruby, Emerald, Sapphire, Gold, Silver, Platinum. All minerals to me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> Diamond, Pearl, Ruby, Emerald, Sapphire, Gold, Silver, Platinum. All minerals to me.


And black and white are shades.


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> Diamond, Pearl,* Ruby, Emerald, Sapphire, Gold, Silver*, Platinum. All minerals to me.


 These are colors.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

they can be considered colors in the way they were used. Ruby-red, sapphire-blue, emerald-green. pearl is its own color because you picture how light reflects off of pearls. diamond.. well diamonds are a clear, no-opacity white. platinum has its own shade of shiny grey. little kids, or anyone who doesnt take art classes considers black and white to be colors. from a scientific standpoint they can be considered as such. crystal was also a reference to the crystalline type of look on Suicune's head piece which was the same blue as the packaging.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> These are colors.


A ruby, emerald, sapphire are precious stones.
Gold and silver are elements like carbon, helium and such.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> A ruby, emerald, sapphire are precious stones.
> Gold and silver are elements like carbon, helium and such.



They're both


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

lol.. color theory and scientific facts and theories in conflict. never thought id see this on a pokemon thread..

but yea.. all i was pointing out was letter based titles instead of colors/gems/metals ect.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Still, something about the name Pokemon X...is pretty damn cool sounding. Just say that:

POKEMON *X*!! All the sudden you feel like Snake Plissken is gonna be a playable character except he'll be fighting legendaries and the new Team with his cock.

But if it fails: Pokemon, Y!?!? <(Q^Q)>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> Still, something about the name Pokemon X...is pretty damn cool sounding. Just say that:
> 
> POKEMON *X*!! All the sudden you feel like Snake Plissken is gonna be a playable character except he'll be fighting legendaries and the new Team with his cock.
> 
> But if it fails: Pokemon, Y!?!? <(Q^Q)>




Z is better, Because ....



Imperial Impact said:


> Third ver will be Z.
> 
> MANZINGA ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTO


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I'm reeeal hesitant about X & Y. I stopped playing at Diamond and Pearl, and skipped Black/White 1 & 2 because I didn't like the generation that much. I was almost tempted to get White 2 because I heard it has a lot of classic pokemans to the point that even someone in the game gives you a dratini (my 3rd favourite pokemon) so I almost got drawn in, then I saw that the price is still expensive, so I skipped them.

  I'm betting X & Y will be 39.99 in the US, but I might be able to get it for my birthday, so that's alright.  I'm not digging the camera angle -at all-. It feels very pressured, close, and hard to see things around you a lot of the time, which triggers my claustrophobia a noticeable amount, but the battle scenes look Stadium-ish, which is cool.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Wait... an international release...
that... that means...
I can't know every little detail about the game until I've purchased it!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHHHHHH

W-what if I do something wrong?! How will I EV train?!?!
Th...this is...
ah... 
I think I'm gonna pass out...


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> POKEMON *X*!! All the sudden you feel like Snake Plissken is gonna be a playable character except he'll be fighting legendaries and the new Team with his cock.


 Obviously, Missingno is a purple stuffed worm in flap-jaw space.


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm reeeal hesitant about X & Y. I stopped playing at Diamond and Pearl, and skipped Black/White 1 & 2 because I didn't like the generation that much. I was almost tempted to get White 2 because I heard it has a lot of classic pokemans to the point that even someone in the game gives you *a dratini *(my 3rd favourite pokemon) so I almost got drawn in, then I saw that the price is still expensive, so I skipped them.
> 
> I'm betting X & Y will be 39.99 in the US, but I might be able to get it for my birthday, so that's alright.  I'm not digging the camera angle -at all-. It feels very pressured, close, and hard to see things around you a lot of the time, which triggers my claustrophobia a noticeable amount, but the battle scenes look Stadium-ish, which is cool.


 Isn't it a shiny Dratini?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> Z is better, Because ....



Because we can go "Z? I told you so!" when they fix whatever problems are in X and Y. Of course...I won't be buying that version.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> Isn't it a shiny Dratini?



I think so, yeah. I haven't played it though.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I think so, yeah. I haven't played it though.


Yeah you get a free Dratini if you defeat a giant battle tree in White Forest and it's pink.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

When they came out with Pokemon Black and White 2 and they had the same pokemon... *table flip*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Oh, by the way, guys...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Fennekin 34 came already and so did I


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Guys

Guysguysguys

and girls





(found here)


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

What's up?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Am I the only one here that thinks pokemon has become a franchise zombie that continues to be wildly anticipated for every new game that comes out on the sole premise that it has become self-sustaining rather than new gameplay mechanics?
The 3D is cool and all, but I played pokemon from the very start and it's just become meh to me content wise.  The show is crap.  The movies are meh and the games took THIS long just to get a fully 3D game even though the 3ds has been around for close to two years now.  Pokemon is the COD of handhelds.  What I mean by that is every new game has minimal gameplay or story improvements upon the last one and whenever a new game does come out everyone is all like "Oh my god this is the best game in the franchise!  The naysers are just genwunner retards!  You have to buy this game!" and only every what five years or such does the franchise actually come out with something worthwild.

What I'm getting at is-
"You have to buy this game.  It's like the old pokemon games, but it has new pokemon and is *3D*"
"Why don't I just buy one of the older games"
"Cause it has new pokemon and is *3D*!"
"What is the point in new pokemon games when you can never catch them all?  Isn't that abandoning the roots of the franchise that you could 'gotta catch them all'?"
"*3D*!"
"Isn't 3D just a gimmick to try and distract buyers away from content?  Isn't 3D abused to death just as a ploy to get more money often times while ignoring quality in franchises?"
"*3D*!"
"Are there any other gameplay improvements over black white 2?"
"Yes. . . *3D*!"


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> ...the games took THIS long just to get a fully 3D game even though the 3ds has been around for close to two years now.


Never played it on the GameCube, did we?

Hmm.  So those are the new starters?  Fennekin looks amazing.  I bet it's the fastest -- Fire-type starters are usually the fastest.

(And apparently Fennekin's Japanese name is Fokko.  Good job, translation team!)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Stratadrake said:


> Never played it on the GameCube, did we?
> 
> Hmm.  So those are the new starters?  Fennekin looks amazing.  I bet it's the fastest -- Fire-type starters are usually the fastest.
> 
> (And apparently Fennekin's Japanese name is Fokko.  Good job, translation team!)


I mean the gameplay in pokemon lags several years behind the rest of the industry and even though they had full capability of making a 3D black white game they didn't.


Ooh boy.  I wonder how long until furries want to Fokko new starters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> I mean the gameplay in pokemon lags several years behind the rest of the industry and even though they had full capability of making a 3D black white game they didn't.
> 
> 
> Ooh boy.  I wonder how long until furries want to Fokko new starters.



It's pretty pointless to even talk about it. We know it's coming. There are freaks out there who get boners over Thomas the Engine (Not even fucking kidding). You think cute little Pokemon would be spared? A FOX especially.

And I looked up Fokko... I got a mathematician. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Watched the video.  (Mienfoo used Aura Sphere - awesome!)

The other two unnamed Pokemon must obviously be the version mascots - look at the shape of the X and Y in the logo.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



XoPachi said:


> We know it's coming.


FA search already returns over 140+ results for "fennekin", split roughly along the usual lines of FA ratings.

DeviantArt already has over 800+.

It's only been, what, a few hours?  Not even a day?

PS:  Fennekin's German name is "Fynx".  Best. Name. Ever.


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> stuff


 Well what do YOU want to see?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



TealMoon said:


> Well what do YOU want to see?


Fewer pokemon.
Greater version differences.
More post-game stuff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

If they made any greater version differences than it would force people to buy both. I don't think that's what they want to achieve by making brother/sister games. Asking for fewer Pokemon is like asking for fewer weapons in any standard RPG. I actually never understood the too many Pokemon complaint. It just never made sense to me.
As for post game stuff...I really don't know what else they could give besides the tons of extra stuff most people are likely to pass over. Though if they put two regions in one game each time, that'd be cool. And it's not a hard thing if the Gameboy Color and DS pulled it off.



Stratadrake said:


> FA search already returns over 140+ results for "fennekin", split roughly along the usual lines of FA ratings.
> 
> DeviantArt already has over 800+.
> 
> ...



I've got no problem at all with R34 if it's drawn well and isn't a fetish I don't like/is illegal. I think I worded that comment badly. I just don't think we should be surprised. I mean let's face it, the nastiest most desperate ones of the forum still have access to a home computer. I've actually gotten PM's asking if I can or plan to smut up Fennekin.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I had to.  Inspiration was hot after seeing the news.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks pokemon has become a franchise zombie that continues to be wildly anticipated for every new game that comes out on the sole premise that it has become self-sustaining rather than new gameplay mechanics?
> The 3D is cool and all, but I played pokemon from the very start and it's just become meh to me content wise.  The show is crap.  The movies are meh and the games took THIS long just to get a fully 3D game even though the 3ds has been around for close to two years now.  Pokemon is the COD of handhelds.  What I mean by that is every new game has minimal gameplay or story improvements upon the last one and whenever a new game does come out everyone is all like "Oh my god this is the best game in the franchise!  The naysers are just genwunner retards!  You have to buy this game!" and only every what five years or such does the franchise actually come out with something worthwild.
> 
> What I'm getting at is-
> ...





CannonFodder said:


> I mean the gameplay in pokemon lags several years behind the rest of the industry and even though they had full capability of making a 3D black white game they didn't.
> Ooh boy.  I wonder how long until furries want to Fokko new starters.





CannonFodder said:


> Fewer pokemon.
> Greater version differences.
> More post-game stuff.



Should I lecture at this casual or not?


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Should I lecture at this casual or not?



Nah, it's not his fault.

Truth is, you don't fix what isn't broken just because some people grow tired of the series. Pokemon isn't CoD; it isn't a pollutant in the system and it doesn't harm the RPG genre. It's just a still-profitable, still-enjoyable cash cow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Go back to fapping to your awful ponies, CannonFodder.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SIX said:


> Nah, it's not his fault.
> 
> Truth is, you don't fix what isn't broken just because some people grow tired of the series. Pokemon isn't CoD; it isn't a pollutant in the system and it doesn't harm the RPG genre. It's just a still-profitable, still-enjoyable cash cow.



Oh I know there are people who "grow out" of Pokemon but I just want to smack people who says it's the same game.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Should I lecture at this casual or not?


Prove me wrong.  What real major improvements other than visual has the pokemon franchise gone through in the last five years.

Hardcore pokemon gamers all you have to do is jingle your keys and they go "oh! OH! A SHINY! A SHINY! MUST HAVE!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to video games where individuals who aren't obsessed about the  latest game in the franchise and play video games for fun aren't "real" fans.
> 
> But seriously, prove me wrong.  What real major improvements other than visual has the pokemon franchise gone through in the last five years.
> 
> Hardcore pokemon gamers all you have to do is jingle your keys and they go "oh! OH! A SHINY! A SHINY! MUST HAVE!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Pokemon is the COD of handhelds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> Pokemon is the COD of handhelds.








He said it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh I know there are people who "grow out" of Pokemon but I just want to smack people who says it's the same game.


It pretty much is only with new pokemon and updated graphics.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> It pretty much is only with new pokemon and updated graphics.







AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


The truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> Prove me wrong.  What real major improvements other than visual has the pokemon franchise gone through in the last five years.


If it ain't broke....


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> It pretty much is only with new pokemon and updated graphics.



@_______________________________@

If you're given a can of white paint you can't make the white whiter by adding white to it

how do you 'improve' an audio-visual experience, if improving the audio, the visuals and the experience doesn't count


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> The truth hurts doesn't it?


The simple fact that you think this game has the same engine as B/W and B/W 2 is just hilarious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Imperial Impact said:


> The simple fact that you think this game has the same engine as B/W and B/W 2 is just hilarious.


_J_ust  cause it's a new video game engine doesn't mean the game is improved any.


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> _J_ust cause it's a new video game engine doesn't mean *my opinion* of the game is improved any.



FTFY? A new engine in the game is a definitive improvement. what else could it possibly even be if it's not an improvement?

What's the improvement between Half-Life and Half-Life 2? @_@


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> _J_ust  cause it's a new video game engine doesn't mean the game is improved any.


They're adding new things.


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

*Oh, wait*, I get it. I understand now.

See, let's imagine for a second that Game Freak introduced voice acting, first-person-view, open-world exploration, character traits, passive boosts -

_none of these things are improvements._ They're abitrary gameplay elements. Improvements don't revolve around changing the system, they revolve around updating it. If you don't understand that, then I'm afraid the entire concept of continuity must be completely unavailable to you.

ED: Very very very simply put: Would it be more fun to swap Starter Pokemons with an M1911A1? Yes. Would it be an improvement to the game? Fuck no.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I'm well aware that PokÃ©mon hasn't changed _that much_ at its core, but comparing it to Call of Duty is a no-no.

Call of Duty poisons the industry as a whole.

PokÃ©mon stays as it is. There is no other PokÃ©mon, but there's millions of CODs.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Stratadrake said:


> I had to.  Inspiration was hot after seeing the news.


Why don't you draw more often?

By the way, we have names for the legendaries now-- Xerneas and Yveltal.

Wouldn't it have been awkward if their names didn't start with X and Y?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



SIX said:


> *Oh, wait*, I get it. I understand now.
> 
> See, let's imagine for a second that Game Freak introduced voice acting, first-person-view, open-world exploration, character traits, passive boosts -
> 
> ...


I'm just fucking with you guys.  Honestly, I don't know anything about pokemon.  Last nintendo game I played was for the gameboy color.


----------



## Corto (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Can't wait to use Gabumon to beat up those rocket teams! Woo!


Anyway changing the thread title to better reflect it's nature.


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Daily Pokemon Bread*



Corto said:


> Can't wait to use Gabumon to beat up those rocket teams! Woo!
> 
> 
> Anyway changing the thread title to better reflect it's nature.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Corto said:


> Can't wait to use Gabumon to beat up those rocket teams! Woo!
> 
> 
> Anyway changing the thread title to better reflect it's nature.


Maybe if you use the dragonballs then you can get a wish to evolve gabumon into blue eyes white dragon and then capture the legendary gundam metabee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



CannonFodder said:


> I'm just fucking with you guys.  Honestly, I don't know anything about pokemon.  Last nintendo game I played was for the gameboy color.



Well no wonder.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

I only got level 100 pokemon in Pokemon White. I still never had a chance to buy black 2 or white 2. Now I'm hearing people say there's going to be another pokemon game. Too many pokemon to train to level 100.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Eh, it'd be better if this was just the Pokemon X and Y thread...
But, well, since it's now the Pokemon thread...

Who wants to battle, eh?! Or all you all cowards?!?!


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Eh, it'd be better if this was just the Pokemon X and Y thread...
> But, well, since it's now the Pokemon thread...
> 
> Who wants to battle, eh?! Or all you all cowards?!?!



I will if it's pokemon white.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> I will if it's pokemon white.


Sure!

My White 2 hasn't even been started yet... but my Black team's raring to go! My FC is 3310 8523 8493.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 9, 2013)

I just restarted emerald. Fun playing through the older games again.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sure!
> 
> My White 2 hasn't even been started yet... but my Black team's raring to go! My FC is 3310 8523 8493.



It says friend code is invalid. Try to add me. 5429-6807-5522


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> It says friend code is invalid. Try to add me. 5429-6807-5522


Really? It might have changed 'cause I switched consoles... um... lemme check, hold on a sec. I'll edit this post.

Edit: My friend code is the same as the one I listed. Yours is saying it's invalid too though, weird...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Really? It might have changed 'cause I switched consoles... um... lemme check, hold on a sec. I'll edit this post.
> 
> Edit: My friend code is the same as the one I listed. Yours is saying it's invalid too though, weird...



Wait, what ds do you have?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Wait, what ds do you have?


I'm using a 3DS. That shouldn't matter though, yeah?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm using a 3DS. That shouldn't matter though, yeah?



I thought it was because you might have had a different ds. This is weird.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> I thought it was because you might have had a different ds. This is weird.


Are you giving me your DS code, or your Pokemon FC?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Are you giving me your DS code, or your Pokemon FC?



DS code


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> DS code


There's the problem, then. You can find your Pokemon friend code using the Pal Pad item in your game. All Wii/DS games, in my experience, have their own codes that need to be exchanged.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2013)

This is the only thing I know of pokemon-


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Didn't that used to be a DS?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

0003-2677-0868 that's what the pal pad says


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay! It registered fine. You can enter my code, it's the same as on the last page. I'll see you there, okay?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Okay! It registered fine. You can enter my code, it's the same as on the last page. I'll see you there, okay?



Okay. I have no idea what I am doing. What do I do?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Having trouble getting on? Can't see me?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Having trouble getting on? Can't see me?



Pretty much. What do I do?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Pretty much. What do I do?


If you added me, talk to the middle lady on the second floor of the Pokemon Center. (You also add me through the Pal Pad; the name's not important, only the friend code)


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

okay hold on.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha, um... this... this shouldn't be taking over an hour...

Okay!


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

seeking participants...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not seeing you. Did you add me to the Pal Pad? If you did, try going out of the room and back in.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm not seeing you. Did you add me to the Pal Pad? If you did, try going out of the room and back in.



I did. I still don't see you.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

That's strange. I've never had a problem like this before... I see you in my Pal Pad, and I've exited and entered multiple times, but I don't see you either.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's strange. I've never had a problem like this before... I see you in my Pal Pad, and I've exited and entered multiple times, but I don't see you either.



I'm just hanging around this strange room and it says,
"Armando      Standing by..."


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you sure you spoke with the middle lady? Not the one on the left? Otherwise I should be seeing you.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Are you sure you spoke with the middle lady? Not the one on the left? Otherwise I should be seeing you.



Yes, I spoke to the middle lady.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Let me try re-adding you to the Pal Pad. Try exiting and entering again, too.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Let me try re-adding you to the Pal Pad. Try exiting and entering again, too.



okay


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha, nope! Still don't see you. I'm going to try testing it out with another player to see if the problem is on my end.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Haha, nope! Still don't see you. I'm going to try testing it out with another player to see if the problem is on my end.



okay then. I'll stay in the room running around in cricles screaming "HOW DO I GET OUT OF HERE!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> okay then. I'll stay in the room running around in cricles screaming "HOW DO I GET OUT OF HERE!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


You should try quadruple checking to see if anything's wrong in the meantime... it might be a while because I don't have anyone readily available to check for me-- I posted a thread on GameFAQs asking to test my FC. The last post on the battling forum was like, an hour ago, too...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

Apparently I have to go to sleep. Parents. Maybe we can play tomorrow?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're still interested, sure. Send me a note tomorrow if you'd like, okay? 'Though I'll keep tabs on this thread, too.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you're still interested, sure. Send me a note tomorrow if you'd like, okay? 'Though I'll keep tabs on this thread, too.



I'll just send a message around 5 assuming I don't have homework.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know your time zone, but tomorrow I'll be busy from 3PM EST to at least 7PM EST. If you live on the west coast though, then things will be peachy.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2013)

Alright, well I had a match with someone on GameFAQs and it went fine... so the problem must be on your end.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Today I realize that the planned simultaneous worldwide release of Pokemon XY means that we won't have Internet wikis spoiling every last detail months in advance.  In other words, I probably won't have to turn my anti-spoilers shield up to "paranoid" this time.



SirRob said:


> Why don't you draw more often?


I know, right?



DarknessFlame said:


> fave starter has to be the Fennec which BETTER NOT TURN INTO FIRE-FIGHTING i swear i will hate them if it does :I its the first quadrupedal fire starter since Cyndaquil as well which was pure fire 8D


Oh yeah, this.  Fire+Fighting is totally overdone (4 weaknesses including Psychic and Flying, really?) and we could really use a totally pure Fire-type starter again.  Good news, though, foxes aren't exactly associated with kung fu.  

-- Hold the phone.  did FENNEKIN JUST USE CONFUSION!? (0:40)  Fire+Psychic maybe?

PS: Not surprisingly, Fennekin returns more FA search results then Froakie and Chespin combined.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

I know I'm not a pokemon player, but why is burst heart NOT in the video games?  Someone was talking to me about the franchise and they told me what it is.  If burst heart was in the video games then I'd probably buy a 3ds cause that'd be fucking cool.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 10, 2013)

yea. Fennekin uses Somethign that resembles a psychic type move so my hopes are that its a fire-psychic or fire-dark type in its evolutions if its not a straight mono-type.
it would be the only fire-dark combo besides Houndour/Houndoom.

and yea.. Fennekin is the most popular of the three.. mostly because its adorable, a fox, and has the simplest design.

also... what is Burst Heart? that doesn't sound familiar


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> yea. Fennekin uses Somethign that resembles a psychic type move so my hopes are that its a fire-psychic or fire-dark type in its evolutions if its not a straight mono-type.
> it would be the only fire-dark combo besides Houndour/Houndoom.
> 
> and yea.. Fennekin is the most popular of the three.. mostly because its adorable, a fox, and has the simplest design.
> ...


Apparently in the manga a trainer can fuse with a pokemon to use the pokemon's powers by using something called a burst heart.  Apparently it's really friggin dangerous and really friggin powerful.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 10, 2013)

sounds like a knock off of 3rd gen Digimon to me.. no wonder its only in the manga..


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> sounds like a knock off of 3rd gen Digimon to me.. no wonder its only in the manga..


It was before digimon did it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It was before digimon did it.


Are you sure? Pokemon Reburst is from 2011. 

It's also pretty lame, although the main character's pretty cute. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Didn't that used to be a DS?


Yes.


DarknessFlame said:


> sounds like a knock off of 3rd gen Digimon to me.. no wonder its only in the manga..


That was BRAVE heart not BURST heart.

And it's was from Season 1.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 10, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> yea. Fennekin uses Somethign that resembles a psychic type move so my hopes are that its a fire-psychic or fire-dark type in its evolutions if its not a straight mono-type.


Also notice that Fennekin is using it *on a Kirlia*.  Maybe it's using Me First or Copycat?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Also notice that Fennekin is using it *on a Kirlia*.  Maybe it's using Me First or Copycat?


Litwick also used a fire type move on Psyduck, so I'm not sure if that's saying anything. All the other starters did seem to use super effective moves, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Litwick also used a fire type move on Psyduck, so I'm not sure if that's saying anything. All the other starters did seem to use super effective moves, though.


But Litwick was a dual-type Pokemon from the outset.  And except for Bulbasaur, all unevolved Starters are pure single-types.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 10, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That was BRAVE heart not BURST heart.
> 
> And it's was from Season 1.



season one of what? Digimon? because i don't remember them fusing  with their digimon at all with the exception of the movie and ontop of  that in 3rd gen they Had to fuse with the digimon to go past Ultimate  level. :/




Stratadrake said:


> But Litwick was a dual-type Pokemon from the outset.  And except for Bulbasaur, all unevolved Starters are pure single-types.



that is something a lot of people forget.. that Bulbasaur is a dual type.. i still have no idea why they did that.. its not like it learns any poison type moves that damage besides poison powder before evolving into Ivysaur (im guessing)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> season one of what? Digimon? because i don't remember them fusing  with their digimon at all with the exception of the movie and ontop of  that in 3rd gen they Had to fuse with the digimon to go past Ultimate  level. :/


Brave Heart was the song when they digivolve in season 1.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But Litwick was a dual-type Pokemon from the outset.  And except for Bulbasaur, all unevolved Starters are pure single-types.


I'm just saying, Fennekin using that move on a Kirlia doesn't necessarily mean anything about its type or the move's type.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2013)

Some part of me is wondering if the decision to release it internationally was to discourage piracy. (I don't mean importing...I mean "downloading a ROM and applying a translation patch when the game is guaranteed a legit release.")


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 11, 2013)

that might be. it also encourages everyone to go and buy it to be able to trade and battle internationally through the Nintendo site, even more so in Japan. they were stuck being the only ones playing it for months each time a game is released.. sure it made it so they had high level pokemon to trade to people in other countries, but they also had a limited amount of people to interact with.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> that might be. it also encourages everyone to go and buy it to be able to trade and battle internationally through the Nintendo site, even more so in Japan. they were stuck being the only ones playing it for months each time a game is released.. sure it made it so they had high level pokemon to trade to people in other countries, but they also had a limited amount of people to interact with.


Are you kidding, in Japan everyone plays Pokemon.
EVERYONE

Oh! By the way, we have official art for Xerneas and Yveltal now. This is from Serebii.net.











Hey hey hey HEY! Why is Japan getting exclusive info, eh?!


----------



## BRN (Jan 11, 2013)

5.8m burd? Good god. It's not quite Rayquaza, but that's larger than Lugia. That's fucking sexy as shit.

I wonder what kind of secondary legendaries might be roaming this world; at the very least, I'm already optimistic about their designs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> that might be. it also encourages everyone to go and buy it to be able to trade and battle internationally through the Nintendo site, even more so in Japan. they were stuck being the only ones playing it for months each time a game is released.. sure it made it so they had high level pokemon to trade to people in other countries, but they also had a limited amount of people to interact with.



And made things a lot better because there were no Smogonites. Japanese people don't spam whatever is "Top tier" like westerners do. Ask some of the people who *did* import PokÃ©mon and palyed Wi-Fi before release...less opponents (Millions as opposed to billions) but the chances of running into a competitive dicksnot were a lot less.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Japanese people don't spam whatever is "Top tier" like westerners do.


Having undoubtedly played more Japanese players than you, I can tell you that this isn't true.


----------



## YuPuffin (Jan 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh! By the way, we have official art for Xerneas and Yveltal now. This is from Serebii.net.
> 
> [image]
> 
> Hey hey hey HEY! Why is Japan getting exclusive info, eh?!



Those are some big antlers... they almost look sort of like hands..

..also how does the bird land. EDIT: Never mind, I thought its legs were hands for a moment.

Anyway, I need to learn how to spell and pronounce their names...

Is it just me or are the Pokemon starting to look more and more like Spectrobes?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2013)

[double post]


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> [images]
> 
> Hey hey hey HEY! Why is Japan getting exclusive info, eh?!



About the only thing on those two pages that's _not_ been internationally announced already is their height and weight.

...wanna bet that Xerneas is part Steel?  As for Yveltal, I'm kinda thinking Dark+Flying right now.



YuPuffin said:


> Is it just me or are the Pokemon starting to look more and more like Spectrobes?


Better than, say, Yugioh, Beyblade, Monsuno, _[insert at least 50 other Mons shows here]_...?

Admittedly some Pokemon designs are a little more ornate with each generation -- especially the legendaries -- but basic Mons are still nice and simply designed.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 11, 2013)

i think part of the reason they get more ornate isn't that theyre running out of ideas but because the technology allows them to put in the more complex designs. i mean would you be able to appropriately put say.. Dialga or Emboar into a 1st gen game like Red Blue/Green or Yellow? not really.. i mean they could barely put in the already existing pokemon without butchering them :/


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> About the only thing on those two pages that's _not_ been internationally announced already is their height and weight.
> 
> ...wanna bet that Xerneas is part Steel?  As for Yveltal, I'm kinda thinking Dark+Flying right now.


Official art is more news to me than anything!

Xerneas could be Steel, maybe Psychic too. 

Yveltal being Dark/Flying would be hilarious, 'cause it already reminds me of Mandibuzz. Serebii mentioned something about wyverns... so a Dragon type would definitely be fitting for it. 



DarknessFlame said:


> i think part of the reason they get more ornate isn't that theyre running out of ideas but because the technology allows them to put in the more complex designs. i mean would you be able to appropriately put say.. Dialga or Emboar into a 1st gen game like Red Blue/Green or Yellow? not really.. i mean they could barely put in the already existing pokemon without butchering them :/


http://plus4chan.org/b/pkmn/src/130101356733.png


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 12, 2013)

whomever made all those has too much time and tried too hard to make them stupid looking...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> whomever made all those has too much time and tried too hard to make them stupid looking...


I think it was a community project!


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2013)

<snip V>


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2013)

Is that actually from anything?


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 12, 2013)

Every time I say "Ok, no more Pokemon games" they always make a game that looks like its going to blow me away!
So time to save up for a 3DS I guess. 
But is anyone else excited for the new Mystery Dungeon game coming in March?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 12, 2013)

Black Ice said:


> Every time I say "Ok, no more Pokemon games" they always make a game that looks like its going to blow me away!
> So time to save up for a 3DS I guess.
> But is anyone else excited for the new Mystery Dungeon game coming in March?



Wait, there's going to be another pokemon game on March. I'm not going to get it because I'm still deciding to get black 2 or just wait for pokemon X and Y.


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Is that actually from anything?


Just realised the media wasn't technically official, and all the information is speculation based on what's already available. My bad, I'll source check better next time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2013)

Sure, the graphics are 3D but look closely and you can see that the areas are still designed using tile-based units.  This doesn't necessarily mean you can't have full 360 analog movement, it just isn't out-and-out freeform 3D like Colosseum and XD were.



DarknessFlame said:


> i think part of the reason they get more ornate isn't that theyre running out of ideas but because the technology allows them to put in the more complex designs.


No, it's also due to the evolution of the artists' skill levels.  Compare the sprites of a Pokemon like, say, Charizard -- 1996, 1998, 1999 and that's all within the same game generation, all on the exact same hardware.  Only a very few Pokemon designs have actually benefitted from the improved hardware.



DarknessFlame said:


> ...and tried too hard to make them stupid looking...


I believe it's called an "homage".

PS:  You've got to check out this totally unreal Pokemon Center  (pun fully intended)


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 13, 2013)

i know I cant wait for the Mystery Dungeon game! I've been waiting FOREVER for a 5th gen Mystery Dungeon game for the DS/3DS and we get it now ~w~

its a shame that its coming out a mere half year before 6th gen though..


----------



## YuPuffin (Jan 13, 2013)

I probably won't have a 3DS by the time the new Mystery Dungeon comes out, but I'll probably get the game eventually anyway.

It's too bad that the selection of starters is so tiny, though.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 13, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> whomever made all those has too much time and tried too hard to make them stupid looking...


They made it so that the X legendary has an X silhouette, and the Y legendary a Y. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 13, 2013)

they probably did that because it was getting out of hand.. i mean Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky had all the main starters, plus Pikachu, Meowth, Munchlax, Riolu, Phanphy, Cubone (i think) and a couple others if memory serves.
They had a Mystery Dungeon game for 5th gen come out in Japan for the Wii of Wii U but it wasn't overly popular or something because they never made english translations adn there were 3 of them, each having either Water, Fire, or Electric type starters and instead of taking a quiz you would hand pick which one you wanted.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 13, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> They made it so that the X legendary has an X silhouette, and the Y legendary a Y. It's a nice touch.



sorry for the double post.. but i was referring to the Sprites SirRob had linked where up to 5th Gen were styled like Red/Blue(Green)/Yellow sprites, not the 6th Gen legendaries. Those on the other hand look pretty freakin sweet.. and I noticed the X/Y theme with the logos in regards to their appearances right away.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2013)

On the Pokemon website it lists the types for the starters. None of them are dual types, but since it's just their first forms it's not really surprising.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you think there is a chance that they will make a  pokemon that would be a water-fire type, because I would be interested in trying to capture one. It would be a weird combination, wouldn't it?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> On the Pokemon website it lists the types for the starters. None of them are dual types, but since it's just their first forms it's not really surprising.



Right, all Starters first forms (save Bulbasaur) are pure-typed.



Tableside6 said:


> Do you think there is a chance that they will make a  pokemon that would be a water-fire type, because I would be interested in trying to capture one. It would be a weird combination, wouldn't it?



Fire is the only type _not_ combined with Water already.  Just like how Fighting is the only type that hasn't been combined with Flying.


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  You've got to check out this totally unreal Pokemon Center  (pun fully intended)



That is pretty much one of the coolest fanmade efforts I've ever seen.

Also, I can't help but feel like someone at Nintendo/Game Freak is laughing behind the scenes, trying to see how much more ridiculous they can make some of the legendaries look each generation (I mean really, Dialga/Palkia and the Kami trio are just pushing it). Oh well. Just my opinion I guess.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 14, 2013)

i was actually on a forum called OrangeIslands.net and it had a lot of fakemon including a couple water-fire types based around underwater volcanoes and steam


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2013)

JowiStinks said:


> Also, I can't help but feel like someone at Nintendo/Game Freak is laughing behind the scenes, trying to see how much more ridiculous they can make some of the legendaries look each generation (I mean really, Dialga/Palkia and the Kami trio are just pushing it). Oh well. Just my opinion I guess.


Xerneas and Yveltal look kinda cool, actually.  Dialga/Palkia/Giratina looked a bit dumb, Reshiram/Zekrom at least had a decent dragon thing going on (though White and Black Kyurem, being respective fusions, were a bit much).


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jan 15, 2013)

Mo' pokemon, mo' problem$


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Xerneas and Yveltal look kinda cool, actually.  Dialga/Palkia/Giratina looked a bit dumb, Reshiram/Zekrom at least had a decent dragon thing going on (though White and Black Kyurem, being respective fusions, were a bit much).



I actually didn't mind Reshiram and Zekrom at all. It's more... just some of the legendaries seem so _silly. _Yveltal is definitely cool in my book, but one of the things that always bothers me about legendary Pokemon is their wonky proportions. I get it about the "X" thing, and the need for gigantic antlers because of this, but... he just looks like he's got a miniature head. But I was also talking about the legendaries NOT on the boxes (i.e. the Regis, Cresselia, Azelf/Uxie/Mesprit, Darkrai, the Kami trio). Again, just my opinion, but I really feel like the designs have gotten a bit too bizarre/lazy as of late. Particularly with the Kami trio, I mean, those are the closest things (besides Nidoran) to a Poke-recolor I've ever seen.

But you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup! Recolors!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yup! Recolors!


What the hell am I looking at?


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yup! Recolors!



I was talking more about their original forms: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I suppose your point is fair enough.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What the hell am I looking at?



Kami trio "Therian" forms.  Currently exclusive to BW2, and only available via the 3DS "Pokemon Dream Radar" app.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 15, 2013)

and i have all 3 of them on my Black2 game :I i like their Therian Formes better... they arent as stupid looking


----------



## YuPuffin (Jan 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Kami trio "Therian" forms.  Currently exclusive to BW2, and only available via the 3DS "Pokemon Dream Radar" app.



Oh, no wonder I never found them despite finishing the game... I have no 3DS. |D

I do have to admit that the therian ones do look better in my opinion... the normal ones don't appeal to me the same way :|

When I first looked at Thundurus's sprite I saw its right (our left) eye as a nose and thought it was a cat. .n. I liked it better that way...


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 16, 2013)

lol.. personally i think their regular forms look too much like Genies. or weird Oni demons.. nothing like Kami.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> lol.. personally i think their regular forms look too much like Genies. or weird Oni demons.. nothing like Kami.


Yeah, nothing like other Pokemon.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope the bring back the lv 100 auto scaling, it would make IV breeding and competitive battling much easier.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2013)

What, Lv.50 scaling not enough for ya?  Though it would be nice if in addition to level scaling you had an extra 5-10 levels you could distribute to one or two Mons (like the level rules in Stadium).  Team members aren't always the same level as each other, y'know....


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2013)

Glacierwulf said:


> I hope the bring back the lv 100 auto scaling, it would make IV breeding and competitive battling much easier.


You actually do these things? Wanna have a battle?


Stratadrake said:


> What, Lv.50 scaling not enough for ya?  Though it would be nice if in addition to level scaling you had an extra 5-10 levels you could distribute to one or two Mons (like the level rules in Stadium).  Team members aren't always the same level as each other, y'know....


That would make competitive battling like a million times more complicated! _Brilliant._


----------



## AxM (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol. I don't know what anyone here is talking about, but I'm just going to say that I love Pokemon no matter how horrid some designs might be <33 : )


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2013)

AxM said:


> Lol. I don't know what anyone here is talking about, but I'm just going to say that I love Pokemon no matter how horrid some designs might be <33 : )




I still think Jynx was probably the most horrid design ever.

I mean....at least some designs like Muk and Garbador were _supposed_ to be ugly.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 18, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still think Jynx was probably the most horrid design ever.
> 
> I mean....at least some designs like Muk and Garbador were _supposed_ to be ugly.



I never caught a Jynx because of its horrid design.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I still think Jynx was probably the most horrid design ever.
> 
> I mean....at least some designs like Muk and Garbador were _supposed_ to be ugly.



it looks like Nikkie Minaj (i dont even know if i spelled that right) and some black chick sued Nintendo because they though Jynx was racist which is why the original artwork its black and now its purple... and why the Jynx episode in the first season of the anime was banned in the US


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 19, 2013)

I can tell you one thing I hope GameFreak does: Try and fix some of those PokÃ©mon that they looked like they were trolling with.

"Hey guys....let's make this Elecktoss family."
"Yeah. Electric typed with levitate. That sounds aweome doesn't it?"
"You know what....it's going to be too overpowered. Let's make it an evolve by stone PokÃ©mon so you'll have to tutor it or waste levels so it can learn moves. I mean you can always give it a TM."
"You think so?"
"Yeah."
"Ooooh! I got an idea too...let's make its primary stat be physical attack...and barely any of its moves it gets STAB with are gonna use that stat. That'll totally make the players go wtf."
"Hehehe I like your thinking! That's like what we did to Flareon."
"Oh yeah!"


The Ghost and Poison types can also use some help. Same with Fire...just fix some of those "wtf?" movesets and stats.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 19, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> it looks like Nikkie Minaj (i dont even know if i spelled that right) and some black chick sued Nintendo because they though Jynx was racist which is why the original artwork its black and now its purple... and why the Jynx episode in the first season of the anime was banned in the US



Some stage magician also sued Nintendo over Kadabra's design.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Some stage magician also sued Nintendo over Kadabra's design.


Huh... I looked into that. It's amusing 'cause the guy seems absolutely right about being based off him, despite Nintendo's claims that it isn't.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2013)

BTW, SirRob...



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> Fennekin's not gonna be a Fire/Fighting type. The three Fire/Fighting types we've all had are based on the Chinese Zodiac, which foxes aren't featured in. If they've broken the zodiac trend, then the type trend will definitely follow suit.


Where does this zodiac theory come from?

Also saw this epic tweet on Bulbagarden:



> Breaking news: Lance admits to doping his PokÃ©mon with Full Restores to win all 7 of his PokÃ©mon League Championships, claims everyone does it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 20, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> it looks like Nikkie Minaj (i dont even know if i spelled that right) and some black chick sued Nintendo because they though Jynx was racist which is why the original artwork its black and now its purple... and why the Jynx episode in the first season of the anime was banned in the US








Step it up, Nintendo.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Where does this zodiac theory come from?



Chinese zodiac is based off an old chinese tale of a race between animals. I learned this in Chinese class last year. This is the tale from what I remember:

      A long time ago, during the time when the people were developing a calendar, the Jade Emperor decided to have a race between the animals who will represent each year in the calendar. During this time, rats and cats were good friends. In the race, the first 12 animals who finish first will have a place in the calendar. I can only remember 13 animals entering the race. These animals were: rat, cat, dog, pig, monkey, rabbit, snake, ox, tiger, goat, rooster, dragon, and horse. The race began and Rat and Cat were both in the lead. They came to a strong river. They both weren't strong enough to swim across, so they asked Ox (who was 3rd place) for help to cross the river. He agreed to help the two so they both climbed on top of Ox. Rat was always determined to win competions. So rat pushed cat off into the river where cat struggled to swim to the shore. Rat came 1st, then Ox came 2nd. Tiger caqme 3rd, then rabbit. Dragon came 5th. The Jade emperor asked Dragon why he came 5th instead of 1st. During the race, Dragon saw Rabbit struggling to get across the river, so Dragon helped Rabbit across the river.

      Horse was going to come 6th, but Snake slithered under Horse, which startled him. Snake came 6th and Horse came 7th. 8th was a 3-way tie between Goat, Monkey, and Rooster. The reason was because the three of them rode a raft across the river and came to the finish line. So they were put in the zodiac by size order (8th was Goat, 9th was Monkey, and 10th was Rooster). 11th was dog. He was a great swimmer, but he got distacted by something (I don't remember what it was) so he came 11th. 12th was Pig. During the race, pig fell asleep. Poor little Cat managed to get out of the river, so he ran to the finish. Unfortunatly, he was too late. Because of Rat's betrayal, Cats and Rats hated each other. 
So each winner would represent a year within every 12 years.
Here's the order:
Rat
Ox
Tiger
Rabbit
Dragon
Snake
Horse
Goat
Monkey
Rooster
Dog
Pig
Each animal represents a personality for every person born on their year.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Chinese zodiac is based off an old chinese tale of a race between animals.



Not exactly what I was asking (and for what little it's worth, my birth year is classified as Monkey).

I meant this theory that Pokemon's fire starters are based on said Zodiac.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Not exactly what I was asking (and for what little it's worth, my birth year is classified as Monkey).
> 
> I meant this theory that Pokemon's fire starters are based on said Zodiac.



That, I don't know.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Not exactly what I was asking (and for what little it's worth, my birth year is classified as Monkey).
> 
> I meant this theory that Pokemon's fire starters are based on said Zodiac.


I see it around. I frequent GameFAQs and Serebii so I'm exposed to a lot of rumors and theories. The theory also includes Charizard as a dragon and Typhlosion as a rat... but Typhlosion doesn't look anything like a rat and Charizard's based off a western dragon.

Infernape and Emboar both have Chinese-inspired designs, so the connection with those two is obvious. I don't see anything from Blaziken that draws inspiration from China, but given the typing and the fact that it's based on a chicken, it's easy to connect it with the other two.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Not exactly what I was asking (and for what little it's worth, my birth year is classified as Monkey).
> 
> I meant this theory that Pokemon's fire starters are based on said Zodiac.



Infernape = Sun Wukong
Emboar = Zhu Bajie


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Infernape = Sun Wukong
> Emboar = Zhu Bajie


Characters from _Journey to the West._

At any rate, I would love if Fennekin's evos stay on all fours, but as long as it's not a Fire/Fighting (which looks likely) I'll be happy enough.  There's a _lot_ of speculation about potential evos, but most of them are ... just too different.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2013)

That's the other reason they're fire/fighting. I think it's more likely than the whole zodiac thing.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

My Fire/Fighting theory is that Nintendo and Gamefreak are doing it so that their fanbase would make complex lore/theories as to why they'd do such a thing when in reality it's as simple as "we did it because why not?".


Smart asians.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks this Lugia is rudely interrupting Marowak saying "Hey, guess what!? I actually really don't give a fuck!! 8D"
I think I may just be an idiot with a dumb way of thinking.






Seriously though, that Lugia really does look like a major dick.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like their manes! ^_^



In other news, I started playing emerald version again! I'm in love with pokemon again! ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> In other news, I started playing emerald version again! I'm in love with pokemon again! ^_^


No, play 5th gen! >:C


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> In other news, I started playing emerald version again! I'm in love with pokemon again! ^_^


Reminds me of when I started Emerald.  Wasn't thrilled with the news about Ruby and Sapphire, but when Emerald came along and combined the plots together...

...did I also mention that my Emerald starter is a female?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish the games were more like Pokemon Adventures where you could find new and creative ways to use your attacks. Fuck the games, I have to LIVE Pokemon now. O_O


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No, play 5th gen! >:C




I am. 


At the same time.





^_______________________________________________________________________^


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> At the same time.
> ...



Wow, I wish I could be an awesome multi-tasker like you, Toshabi! =D


----------



## Symlus (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a favor to ask of someone- I really want to start a new game, but I don't want to lose all my awesome pokemon. I was wondering if I could trade a party or two for some bad pokemon, restart the game, and get the pokemon back. Would anybody help me out?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> At the same time.
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm playing gens 1, 2 and 3 at the same time.
I don't have a DS. :<


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

am i the only person here that never played with pokemon on the game boy (i only have a dsi and a 3ds  and i have beaten all the pokemon games for the ds)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I have a favor to ask of someone- I really want to start a new game, but I don't want to lose all my awesome pokemon. I was wondering if I could trade a party or two for some bad pokemon, restart the game, and get the pokemon back. Would anybody help me out?


I could help you!


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I could help you!


That would be greatly appreciated! 
I can't really give you much of anything in Generation 5, but I can hack in whatever you want back in Generation 4 (Celebi, Jirachi, Mew, whatever ).


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> That would be greatly appreciated!
> I can't really give you much of anything in Generation 5, but I can hack in whatever you want back in Generation 4 (Celebi, Jirachi, Mew, whatever ).


Oh, I wasn't expecting anything in return. If you're trading over hacked Pokemon though, then I'm not interested in helping you. I don't want hacked Pokemon anywhere near my game.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I wasn't expecting anything in return. If you're trading over hacked Pokemon though, then I'm not interested in helping you. I don't want hacked Pokemon anywhere near my game.


Aww... Lol. That's fine, I understand. They won't destroy your game, and stuff, they're caught wild, like any other pokemon, it's just that the hex values of the wild pokemon have changed to give me a more desirable pokemon. There are no issues there in destroying your game. Also, it would have been for my Gen 5 game, which is mostly legitimate, although, I do have some pokemon from SS, which I certainly hacked a lot.

Anyways, I understand for you not helping me out. I'll just go and post on Neoseeker, and hope no-one screws me over.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2013)

If you hack, why not just hack your Pokemon again? It would probably take the same amount of time as it would trading your Pokemon over.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

Because I didn't hack the Gen 5 game. If I had hacked it, I wouldn't have asked. It would only take me a moment to complete everything I had, but no. First off, my AR can't hack it (I attempted) and second, I managed to get support in having someone trade stuff over from SS. So, I don't want to lose all my awesome *Legit* stuff that I have on there.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2013)

This month's issue of CoroCoro has new info about Pokemon XY!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't realize how broken 1st gen Mewtwo was let alone psychic types until I watched a thing about the strongest video game characters.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2013)

Dun dun DUNNNNNN


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no there's already porn


----------



## Symlus (Feb 12, 2013)

What were you expecting?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh no there's already porn


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh no there's already porn


You shouldn't be surprised.  On paheal there's nearly 60k images.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

As I said earlier, it's tradition!  

It's an honour to make the first 34 of any pre-release mascot Pokemon. We're a weird crowd.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta fuck 'em all


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Gotta fuck 'em all



Well, there's no Dunsparce porn.






but seriously what did you expect, dunsparce porn?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> Well, there's no Dunsparce porn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You shouldn't be surprised.  On paheal there's nearly 60k images.


CF knows because that where he go to clop at awful MLP porn.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 12, 2013)

I just... The new eveelution...

A giant butterfly gorged itself Ã¸n boiled sweets and threw up... Everywhere... Tiny bits of fuzzy mold grew out of the slurry... After a while, beads of oily, sticky sweat formed...

Et voila. New PokÃ©mon.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> What were you expecting?


10 minutes at least


----------



## IronDog (Feb 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> 10 minutes at least



High expectations, Sir... Too high >.<


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2013)

So apparently its Japanese name is "Ninfia" ... it seriously looks like the bastard lovechild of an Espeon and Milotic.  So is it Dragon or Flying type then?  Lose a ribbon or two and it actually does look not bad at all.

Its eyes also look totally stoned ... the fanart does it better (speaking of which dA is already over 1,000).


----------



## Nymphia (Feb 13, 2013)

-feels kinda awkward now-
I... Like Nymphia. :'x
I'm excited to see what type they make them. I'm hoping for Ghost or Dragon, myself. Though I'm also really leaning towards Bug.
I'm eager to see the next Coro-Coro leak! I wanna know if my speculation is right and there'll be another Eeveelution next month to compliment Ninfia!



Stratadrake said:


> So apparently its Japanese name is "Ninfia"  ... it seriously looks like the bastard lovechild of an Espeon and  Milotic.  So is it Dragon or Flying type then?  Lose a ribbon or two and  it actually does look not bad at all.
> 
> Its eyes also look totally stoned ... the fanart does it better (speaking of which dA is already over 1,000).




Wait... i don't understand, how do it's eyes look stoned? They're wide and bright. o:


----------



## Symlus (Feb 13, 2013)

Imho: It looks like a normal type.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2013)

Nymphia said:


> -feels kinda awkward now-
> I... Like Nymphia. :'x
> I'm excited to see what type they make them. I'm hoping for Ghost or Dragon, myself. Though I'm also really leaning towards Bug.
> I'm eager to see the next Coro-Coro leak! I wanna know if my speculation is right and there'll be another Eeveelution next month to compliment Ninfia!
> ...



It's just the colouring for me, it's a lot like Audino's, so I'm thinking it's Normal. I'd really like to see how it plays out, though; Nymph is cute and has literally the best name. 

We'll see what happens, eh?  As for the eyes - - I dunno. I want to see more art before I make a decision.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Imho: It looks like a normal type.



If this is a sole new Eeveelution then that's a possibility (previous sequels' Eeveelutions debuted in pairs) and there aren't many types that seem like a good pair for Normal (other than possibly Fighting).  Also consider that Dragon is the only Special type that hasn't had an Eeveelution yet.  But you'd think a Normal-type Eeveelution would look more ... Eevee-like.  As it stands, Flareon's still got the closest resemblance to Eevee of the entire family.

As for the eyes ... those are Victini eyes.  And I _hate_ Victini's eyes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

Nymphia said:


> -feels kinda awkward now-
> I... Like Nymphia. :'x
> I'm excited to see what type they make them. I'm hoping for Ghost or Dragon, myself. Though I'm also really leaning towards Bug.
> I'm eager to see the next Coro-Coro leak! I wanna know if my speculation is right and there'll be another Eeveelution next month to compliment Ninfia!
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's going to turn out to be a Bug-type. 
1. The name. A 'nymph' is an immature stage of development in insects which undergo incomplete metamorphosis, and also a type of forest spirit in Greek mythology.
2. Those shapes on the head and neck look just like butterfly wings.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2013)

One thing's for sure - Ninfia fanart isn't exactly setting the site on fire like Fennekin did.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> One thing's for sure - Ninfia fanart isn't exactly setting the site on fire like Fennekin did.



Probably because Ninfia is just 'another cute Eeveelution', while Fennekin is 'OMG FOXYFLUFF STARTER <3'


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2013)

So its US name is Sylveon... 
I guess that means it's a flying type. I was wrong again! v__v
But it's strange 'cause it didn't use any flying type moves in the video, I think.

[yt]pse_I1klRhA#![/yt]


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I guess that means it's a flying type. I was wrong again! v__v



Nice find! But mind clearing this one up -why is it a Flying type?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2013)

SIX said:


> Nice find! But mind clearing this one up -why is it a Flying type?


The name might come from Sylph, an air spirit.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Probably because Ninfia is just 'another cute Eeveelution', while Fennekin is 'OMG FOXYFLUFF STARTER <3'


But it's also not an OMG FIRST LOOK AT SIXTH GEN POKEMON AND IT'S ON THE 3DS.



SIX said:


> But mind clearing this one up -why is it a Flying type?


One word - ribbons.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> It's just the colouring for me, it's a lot like Audino's, so I'm thinking it's Normal. I'd really like to see how it plays out, though; Nymph is cute and has literally the best name.
> 
> We'll see what happens, eh?  As for the eyes - - I dunno. I want to see more art before I make a decision.



I... May have to disown you.

:'3


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 17, 2013)

Try to explain this.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2013)

Rather tame compared to all the fan service of its ten year old characters.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but that's to be expected of fanstuff.  This is from an actual episode.  I _think_ they're just generating static electricity, but ... yeah.  Bulbapedia article (with similar image)


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Rather tame compared to all the fan service of its ten year old characters.



Makes sense, then. Amphy's about ten years old now. Seems right to be putting out fanservice. ;3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, but that's to be expected of fanstuff.  This is from an actual episode.  I _think_ they're just generating static electricity, but ... yeah.  Bulbapedia article (with similar image)


Fanservice =/= Fanart

http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/3193/hikari146uc4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/MayHaruka/Hikari/12127.jpg
http://oi17.tinypic.com/4qhp3j6.jpg


----------



## IronDog (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm okay with fan service.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2013)

That awkward moment when you realize years later that bayleef and latias had romantic crushes on Ash.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 5, 2013)

Will Pokemon X and Y have fully customizable main characters?


----------



## Symlus (Mar 5, 2013)

@DarrylWolf: Nothing is certain beyond speculation, but from what I've seen, it's a possibility. According to "Mr. XY," a supposed person working in the Pokemon Company leaked some information, but the chances of it being fake is high. He gave the name and typing of each of the 6th gen pokemon, but it looks like largely fakemon, with many ridiculous names like Houndoomed and Garbarge. However, he also mentioned customization that I read on Reddit, but he said that there will be no player customization. 

http://www.latinospost.com/articles...rs-leaked-sixth-generation-pre-evolutions.htm
This is the source, and also, read the Leviathyn (No, I'm not affiliated) link on the page if you are interested in seeing the "Pokemon" list that "Mr. XY" created.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 5, 2013)

Fixed your link for you, Lev. 

There's no way that Mr XY list is real. It's silly that so many people are acting like it's legitimate.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 5, 2013)

If it were real, you'd see articles about it on all the fansites like Serebii and Bulbanews.  Y'know, sites where they actually care about/enforce it being official.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Try to explain this.


Oh that's nothing.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr. XY proven to be fake on 4Chan. Here's a link:
http://boards.4chan.org/vp/res/11643566


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2013)

Picked up PMD Sky again. I have no idea how a Bidoof can solo a dungeon full of psychics without dying many many times.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 13, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Picked up PMD Sky again. I have no idea how a Bidoof can solo a dungeon full of psychics without dying many many times.



I've always been curious about the PMD games. Are they any good? What's different about the combat and gameplay?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2013)

Ziggy_Zerda said:


> I've always been curious about the PMD games. Are they any good? What's different about the combat and gameplay?


It uses the Mystery Dungeon game engine (kinda like how Pokemon Conquest uses the Nobunaga's Ambition game engine).  To wit:

- You can send a team of up to 4 Mons into a dungeon.  Dungeon floors are a randomly-generated maze of tunnels and rectangular rooms.
- You only get direct control over one Mon, (usually) your player character.  Your partners are AI-controlled but you do have some control over them in general (setting a strategic order, enabling/disabling use of certain moves).
- As the game goes on, dungeons start including invisible "trap" tiles that cause something bad to happen if you step on them.  There are also "monster houses" where if you walk into a room you get randomly ambushed by a huge party of enemy Mons.  (It can be quite frightening, but if you can order a quick retreat back into the tunnel you came from you can take out the enemies one by one.)
- Game Over penalty is pretty serious here, if you die in a dungeon you are better off resetting than trying to continue (so save often), because you lose half your inventory (a randomly selected half, and nothing in your inventory is safe).

So the gameplay is a bit rough and the combat is even less Pokemon-like than Pokemon Conquest, but the story's good.  Soundtrack is good too, especially the tunes for the last dungeon (and boss) in the story.  I don't want to spoil it, it's a lot better when you hear it in context.

Explorers of Sky is the "third version" to Explorers of Darkness/Time and as such it is definitely superior to its counterparts, though much like any third version these additions are relatively minor:  four new Mons on the starter list (you still take a personality quiz to determine which one you get, but you can pick any one you want for your partner), a handful of added new areas, extra side stories starring side characters (like the aforementioned Bidoof), and an unlockable Jukebox that lets you listen to the game's soundtrack at your perusal.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for the details of the game. I might have to give it a shot but all I have currently is a SP cause I sold my 3DS and DS Lite a while back towards other things. Might have to get a DS back in the future :3 I miss some of the games.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2013)

The story is good, even heart wrenching at times. On a lesser note, it has furry appeal (main character used to be human); but don't let that discourage you from trying it.

I also noticed that Infinity was released on the 3ds, but I'm not sure what it's like. Advertisements almost looked like they removed the personality quiz and gave the player free choice of their pokesona.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> (main character used to be human)


And it becomes a serious plot point, too.  (You eventually meet a few Pokemon who knew the character as a human.)



> I also noticed that Infinity was released on the 3ds, but I'm not sure what it's like. Advertisements almost looked like they removed the personality quiz and gave the player free choice of their pokesona.



The demo should be avilable on the 3DS eShop.  Demos are generally free, right?

But that appears to be correct, you get to freely select both your starter and partner this time around.  (Mild spoiler alert:  The only ones available are the G5 starters, Pikachu, and Axew.)  Yeah, it's kind of a step down from the quirky personality-quiz system where you answer questions and the game assigns your starter from there (mine was a Riolu)...

...hey, when was the last time you ever got to have a Dragon-type as your starter?  I think this is a first.

Additional things noted on Bulbapedia:
- Focus on Gen 5 Pokemon species
- They removed the "Hunger" mechanic (for most of the game; apparently it returns near the end)
- Elemental obstacles in dungeons (can be cleared by a Pokemon of matching type)
- All recruited Pokemon (current party or not) get a share of experience points
- You no longer lose your inventory if you get a Game Over (whew!)
- Some dungeons connect to each other
- Do _NOT_ try to steal from Kecleon's dungeon shop


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, but that's to be expected of fanstuff.  This is from an actual episode.  I _think_ they're just generating static electricity, but ... yeah.  Bulbapedia article (with similar image)



Japanese preview for episode
[video=youtube;fPg4YvuJcrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPg4YvuJcrA[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally got me a female Dream World Eevee.  She's even got Swift on her.  Can you say Magic Bounce Espeon?  Of course you can!


----------



## IronDog (Mar 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Finally got me a female Dream World Eevee.  She's even got Swift on her.  Can you say Magic Bounce Espeon?  Of course you can!



I'm simultaneously happy for you and terrified.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Unfotunately on my part, gates to infinity is released in Europe on the 17th May, nearly 2 months after American release. Which is a shame because I'd quite like to play it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 26, 2013)

IronDog said:


> I'm simultaneously happy for you and terrified.



Magic Bounce _is_ a terrifying/awesome ability; automatically reflects pretty much all status moves, like Leech Seed and the infamous Stealth Rock.  I'm also thinking of catching her with a non-Dream Ball so it's not a tell.



DrDingo said:


> Unfotunately on my part, gates to infinity is released in Europe on the 17th May, nearly 2 months after American release. Which is a shame because I'd quite like to play it.


On the one hand, you can at least see critical reviews before deciding whether to jump in.  PMD has generally gotten lukewarm scores (though the storyline of _Explorers_ ultimately was very much worth it), and the gameplay sure hasn't changed much since then.  Currently, Gates to Infinity has the highest Metacritic score of any PMD game, but at 68% that's certainly a few notches below the main Pokemon entries and they've only aggregated 10 reviews so far.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Magic Bounce _is_ a terrifying/awesome ability; automatically reflects pretty much all status moves, like Leech Seed and the infamous Stealth Rock.  I'm also thinking of catching her with a non-Dream Ball so it's not a tell.


I normally buy a ton of luxury balls and catch the dream world pokemon with those. It's the only ball that seems to have a lasting advantage, especially if running Return in your moveset.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> ...especially if running Return in your moveset.


What, not treating your Mons well enough already?

Me, I like Premier Balls.  I know they're no more effective than standard Poke balls, but just the same I like to use them for special occasions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Mar 28, 2013)

Huh. So THAT'S the evolution.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 28, 2013)

He gets fatter ears...and a point on his head. :3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 28, 2013)

The point must be a horn. 'Bout time we got a Fire/Poison type.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Premier Balls. [...] no more effective than standard Poke balls



My life is a lie.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2013)

I've caught legendaries in ordinary Poke balls before.  I really want to do one with a Premier Ball sometime, but ... you do know how many (on average) it would take, right?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2013)

One, with soft resets.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> One, with soft resets.


Eh, no hax plz and thank you.  I did that with a spare copy of Pearl to get female Sinnoh starters (not starting a new game entirely, just saving before you leave Route 201 for ... Lake Verity was it?)

I haven't used a Master Ball since G2, where I used it on Raikou (or maybe it was Entei) and ended up having to face down Ho-oh the hard way (Scyther, use False Swipe!  Ho-oh woke up!  Ho-oh used Sacred Fire!  ...crap.)

Anyway ... where G6 is concerned, I wonder when Nintendo is going to reveal more news (like the starter evos, so much speculation there).  Maybe this Monday?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2013)

Supposedly next week's Pokemon Smash will reveal a new Pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Supposedly next week's Pokemon Smash will reveal a new Pokemon.


Ah yes, I saw this on Serebii. It's good to know that Nintendo like to keep fans up to date by dropping little bits of information now and then. I'm pretty eager to see more new Pokemon.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh!
I'm watching this thread...
Seems like a good place to keep up to date with Gen 6 stuff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've caught legendaries in ordinary Poke balls before.  I really want to do one with a Premier Ball sometime, but ... you do know how many (on average) it would take, right?



I swear to God. Pokemon Black, Rhashiram (...I think I misspelled that) shows up, I didn't even hit him. For shits and giggles, I tossed a single vanilla ass Pokeball. 

I went home with a silver dragon that day.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I swear to God. Pokemon Black, Rhashiram (...I think I misspelled that) shows up, I didn't even hit him. For shits and giggles, I tossed a single vanilla ass Pokeball.
> 
> I went home with a silver dragon that day.



That happened with my in Pokemon Diamond play-through, with Giratina...
Caught it with a single Pokeball...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2013)

Warning in advance for anyone with Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity:  Magnagate dungeons (the ones you access via photo) can be HARD.  Traps to screw with you, Monster Houses will probably do you in.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys, GUYS, they CANCELLED POKEMON X AND Y!!


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Gibby said:


> I want a PokÃ©mon PC MMO one of these days.


 Pokemon Dawn of Darkness is great its an mmo its got alil work to  be done but wow its juss awesome


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bhtivq5hxl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhtivq5hxl8[/video]


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2013)

Man, my Weavile just punches everything to death.

She's unstoppable...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;Bhtivq5hxl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhtivq5hxl8[/video]


Awesome.  (Apparently that was ]an Easter egg cameo, not an April Fool's joke.)  Notice how Moltres and Articuno get to shadow Zapdos like attack drones?



SirRob said:


> Guys, GUYS, they CANCELLED POKEMON X AND Y!!


Well, shucks.  Guess we'll never know how you evolve Eevees into Sylveons now.  

Oh well, it can't possibly be worse than EA buying out Nintendo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought using the other two Legend birds as the Slaves was pretty clever. Works well.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 2, 2013)

I come to realize I spent my entire day off today playing BlazeBlack 2.

Some thoughts for people who might be a bit bored that my partner and I have been doing:

Color themed team playthroughs (I'm doing an all Red color team right now)
Single-type playthroughs
Other miscellaneous "themed" team playthroughs.

Also, Sturdy Explosion baiting is the worst trolling ever. That and "Low Sweep" has been renamed into "Kick in the dick does the trick".


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

You play Pokemanz too? You get more respect each day! 

Also, I love this.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

i love you pachi


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

No one's ever said that to me before. OwQ

And I just learned the term Genwunner. Never knew about about it. I just called them elitist purist pricks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

No love for Gentooers

Though really I feel like the only person who loved Gen 3. But Gen 2 is where my heart lies.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Gen 2 is my favorite. It gave me Sneasel, my favorite Pokemon and the cutest fursona I've had. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2013)

Gen 2 has a special place in my Pokemon heart, that's for sure.  I really loved Johto, especially the National Park.

As for the actual 'mons, I really like Noctowl and Lanturn from G2.  From G3 I really liked Absol and Manectric (though for G4 Manectric takes a back seat to Luxray).


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No love for Gentooers
> 
> Though really I feel like the only person who loved Gen 3. But Gen 2 is where my heart lies.



Ruby and Sapphire? Dude...that's the second most popular. I love gen 4 the most honestly. Maybe since that's where I started.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, Gen 2 is probably my favorite(Cause of Kris, mostly), but I also love Gen 5.


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No love for Gentooers
> 
> Though really I feel like the only person who loved Gen 3. But Gen 2 is where my heart lies.


 I love Gen 3.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2013)

Please be an April Fools joke...


----------



## BRN (Apr 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Please be an April Fools joke...



[13:42:57] Six: Hey buster, can I ask a favour? 
[13:43:08] Feathers: What of faggot?
[13:43:10] Feathers: I just ate lunch
[13:43:22] Six: I'm wondering if you can make out some of this kanji.
[13:43:33] Six: It relates to an image feat. generation 6
[13:43:41] Feathers: link?
[13:43:43] Six: http://serebii.net/mewtwoform2th.jpg
[13:49:12] Feathers: The red stuff at the top?
[13:49:18] Six: Yeah, man.
[13:49:48] Feathers: ã€Œäººã®æ‰‹ã«ã‚ˆã£ã¦ç”Ÿï¼Ÿã€
[13:50:08] Six: Seems right to me
[13:50:19] Feathers: I'm guessing the last part is ã‚’
[13:50:27] Six: Why so?
[13:50:27] Feathers: äººã®æ‰‹ã«ã‚ˆã£ã¦ç”Ÿã‚’
[13:50:32] Feathers: It seems to fit
[13:50:39] Feathers: So it's something to do with the hand of man.
[13:51:07] Six: Does it have a literal translation, or is it a Japanese concept?
[13:51:10] Feathers: Live by the hand man, By the raw hand of man.
[13:51:16] Six: Oh, I see. :O
[13:51:18] Feathers: Made by the hand of man.
[13:51:19] Feathers: Something like that.
[13:51:24] Six: You're the best, bear. <3
[13:51:31] Feathers: Don't quote me on it though.
[13:51:34] Feathers: Can't get it fully worked out.
[13:51:53 | Edited 13:51:56] Feathers: As in, the rest o the sentence is gone
[13:52:03] Feathers: What do I get as payment? :3c
[13:52:14] Six: Coffee.
[13:52:23] Six: (In the morning.)


Seems to fit, considering Mewtwo's lore. I don't know, dude, might not be a joke.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2013)

Well if it was a fake, it wouldn't be surprising for the text to seem legitimate. That said, the other poster's what's being used as evidence to confirm the legitimacy. It's got the same format as a previously released poster featuring Mewtwo, but the background and text's entirely different. They did a similar thing in a promotion for Keldeo's movie. 
So, yeah, it's unlikely that it's fake.

Someone needs to make a fanfic about how Buu absorbed Mewtwo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

Star Mons Gen VI: Return of the Trainer


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Please be an April Fools joke...


 Holy shit, it's MewThree!!!!!!1

Fake or not it's adorable.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 3, 2013)

Honestly, I love all of the generations equally. They all have their merits and their place, and all of them introduced pokemon I adore.

Gen 1? It just had that feel. The music for its time! It introduced my mind to a wild new concept. Poison type pokemon were my favorites (such as Muk, Haunter, Tentacruel, Arbok, and Weezing) but there were a lot of others. The most of my favorites come from this gen (Magmar, Electabuzz, Kabutops, Victreebel, Magneton, Dugtrio, Golem, Porygon, and more)

Gen 2? It had a more sombre feel than the previous generation. The music was...okay save for the National Park. Despite its length, it also felt a bit...short? At any rate, pokemon became a bit more fair of a game. It has the honor of adding two of my favorite types, Dark and Steel (and making Magneton an even bigger hit for me) and giving my previous two favorites (Ghost and Poison) a real place in the game. It was an epic game, with its flaws, that defined my childhood almost as much as the first. I love every Ghost, Poison, Steel, and Dark type from this gen (Though Sneasel and me have always been...eh.) though I had more favorites (Piloswine, Ampharos, Xatu, Sudo-fucking-woodo, Porygon2, Espeon).

Gen 3 was...still good. But this generation marked my growing distant from pokemon. I really loved Hoenn as a region and overworld, and the music was an improvement from Gen 2, but the game felt stale. A lot of the pokemon were very forgettable, for me. The evil teams were boring and comical, and I don't remember -any- of the Gym Leaders or E4. Steven was the best champion I think, though. My only favorites this time around were Sharpedo, Blaziken, Sableye, Aggron, Cacturne, Seviper, Banette, Duskull/Clops, Absol, and Registeel. That being mentioned, I adored the golem puzzles. But it also gave existence to Ludicolo, a crime against my mind and a pokemon I irrationally find loathesome and annoying.

Gen 4 marked my dipping back into it. As last time, I only liked the Ghost, Dark, Poison, and Steel pokemon for the most part (Although this was the first time I didn't like a Poison type, with Skuntank. Just..no. And Rotom can go to hell.). The rest were again, forgettable. I did not like Sinnoh as a region as much as previous game's regions, although I liked it more than Johto. This game brought to life many of the competitive aspects of pokemon with its range of abilities, expanded movepools, and the Physical/Special split that was long overdue. It made a lot of my past favorites much more viable to use. I really, really did not like Team Galactic. I also felt that this game had FAR too many Legendary creatures in it.

Gen 5 breathed new life into the whole thing for me. The writing is significantly better, and so are the "bad guys" as it were. The pokemon are still hit-or-miss for me as to whether I adore them, find them charming, or despise their design. But, I do feel that they are a much better turn than the previous two generations were. The town and city designs in these games were great. I really liked the evil team this time around, and the music for them (and this game in general) was a big hit for me.

Right now Pokemon has climbed out of the hole for me, so here's to hoping Gen 6 doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

I liked 4 because of the dimension diving themes going on, though I don't like the idea of a god Pokemon.

Also, am I the only one who thinks they need to drop the pixie and ESPECIALLY dragon legendaries? Granted, I don't think they should do dogs or birds again, because that gets old too considering how many normal dogs and birds there are. The designs aren't bad at all (Giratina), but geez...this isn't Yugioh, not everything uber has to be a dragon. he new deer thing is cool. But I wish there was some variety. 

I want more designs like Golurk to be legendary. Regigigas didn't get enough attention. That thing was badass and HARD to get in later games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ruby and Sapphire? Dude...that's the second most popular. I love gen 4 the most honestly. Maybe since that's where I started.





Teal said:


> I love Gen 3.



Good to know I'm not the only one then c:

I see a lot of hate for Gen 3 when around the interwebs. Genwunners I guess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

*DEFINITELY* Gewunners. In fact, all I ever saw (especially when Nintendo said they were announcing something big for Pokemanz) was "NEENTAHNDOH NEED 2 REMAEK ROOB N SAFYER!!1" You know...because Emerald doesn't exist.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *DEFINITELY* Gewunners. In fact, all I ever saw (especially when Nintendo said they were announcing something big for Pokemanz) was "NEENTAHNDOH NEED 2 REMAEK ROOB N SAFYER!!1" You know...because Emerald doesn't exist.


 I would be fine if they just re-made Emerald (it's best of the three).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2013)

Emerald was excellent.

Though if they remake it, they'd have to put all the Gen 3 Porkmuns in it. Cos no other counterpart colour, y'see. IIRC Emerald still required players to trade around a bit to complete the Porkadix.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Emerald was excellent.
> 
> Though if they remake it, they'd have to put all the Gen 3 Porkmuns in it. Cos no other counterpart colour, y'see. IIRC Emerald still required players to trade around a bit to complete the Porkadix.


 No problem, it can connect to an updated version of Colosseum that has the missing pokemons in it. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, I would absolutely love a Gen III remake. It's got to be my favourite of the regions. It may still happen, just after X and Y. Otherwise, next generation would bring diamond/pearl remakes already, and they don't seem like old games _quite _yet.*â€‹*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I really, really did not like Team Galactic.



They are my second favorite evil team XP. Their grunts weren't as nasty as team rocket but they certainly were more incompetent which was always a running gag for bad guys in pokemon. Cyrus is prehaps the most out and out evil character in the pokemon universe which pains me to say because my heart will always belong to Team Rocket. 

They're a joke, yes. But I end up rooting for them in a wierd way. To me, its far better to suck and be memorable than to be mudane and bland...like Aqua and Magma. 

On the topic of favorite regions/gens. I love the 2nd and 4th the most. The second brought us genders, babies, and 2 new types to balance things. The 4th gave us the best battle mechanics imo. The physical/special shift was long needed, explosion was still feared and trick room was giving some forgotten pokes a new chance at life. 

I just wish the designs for the pokes would get more complex. What happened to the days of Kanto when pokes looked like creatures and not shapes with a smile? (No Electrode refs or I'll cut you. >:V)


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I just wish the designs for the pokes would get more complex. What happened to the days of Kanto when pokes looked like creatures and not shapes with a smile? (*No Electrode refs or I'll cut you. *>:V)


 Okay.

Ditto = blob with face.
Magnamite= magnets with an eye.
Voltorb = ball with eyes.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know...because Emerald doesn't exist.


I think it's just people's expectations, given the pattern of remakes so far. If they were to remake Ruby and Sapphire, they would probably include all the bonus features from Emerald, like they did with Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 3, 2013)

*.* yay more coro coro


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ditto = blob with face.
> Magnamite= magnets with an eye.
> Voltorb = ball with eyes.


I love Magnemite, Magneton, Voltorb, Electrode, Grimer, etc.

I also love Chandelure and Cofagrigus.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I love Magnemite, Magneton, Voltorb, Electrode, Grimer, etc.
> 
> I also love Chandelure and Cofagrigus.


 I like the object based pokemon.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Arcanine, rawr!
And Typhlosion~
And Shellder, cause it's my signature mon. If I was a Gym Leader, Shellder'd be my signature, my strongest, and super beefed up to withstand anything!


----------



## Symlus (Apr 3, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> And Shellder, cause it's my signature mon. If I was a Gym Leader, Shellder'd be my signature, my strongest, and super beefed up to withstand anything!


Sans a thunderbolt.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> I like the object based pokemon.



I do too. It's the only hypocritical thing about my tastes XP


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

I just can't get behind remaking anything for the sake of retro pandering. Not even if they remade something I truly adored.
 There's already been three games of the same thing. I see no point in making a forth one. Hate using the Godwin's Law of gaming, but people lose their shit over a new Call of Duty, but remaking a childhood favorite isn't a problem to anyone? The fact that there is an identifiable pattern makes it worse. x-x

I'm glad that people were wrong about the announcement being a remake and that it was something new. BRAND new.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm glad that people were wrong about the announcement being a remake and that it was something new. BRAND new.


Pokemon isn't brand new. *_*

Pokemon Heart Gold is one of my favorite games. I wouldn't call it the same thing as Gold, rather a re-imagining of it. And I like that, because it's a different experience, yet nostalgic at the same time. It's a unique feeling that can only be felt through such a game.
GameFreak's been handling the series really well lately, so if they did a remake of Ruby and Sapphire now, I'd be all for it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 3, 2013)

X and Y is a big change for the series. I'd rather Pokemanz progress instead of regress. I seriously, don't think the reimagining argument is very sound. It's exactly as I said if that's truly the case. Retro pandering. I'd rather Game Freak (or anyone) take risks than stagnate. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Please be an April Fools joke...



There could always be other explanations.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronDog (Apr 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



... It's possible I cried XD


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2013)

2>1>5>3>4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> 2>5>1>3>4>5-2


FIFY.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 4, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> 2>1>5>3>4


For me, I think it's 3>5>2>1>4. So we agree on Sinnoh being bottom, at least.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 4, 2013)

3 was my first "Mature" appreciation of the series. 2 I didn't play until SS. I had Blue way back when. I got Diamond, then White 2. I have all of Gen 3. 

3>2>1>5>4
6??? I don't have a 3ds, and likely never will. I'll just have to buy it once I do this job at the end of May, early June (~$400 for a week's worth of work.)


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> 3 was my first "Mature" appreciation of the series. 2 I didn't play until SS. I had Blue way back when. I got Diamond, then White 2. I have all of Gen 3.
> 
> 3>2>1>5>4
> 6??? I don't have a 3ds, and likely never will. I'll just have to buy it once I do this job at the end of May, early June (~$400 for a week's worth of work.)


 I never played the orginal games or G/S/C. Started with XD then Emerald. :/


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 4, 2013)

I started with Yellow, and then Gold and Crystal.
Crystal remains to be one of my favorites to this day.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2013)

Gen 4 introduced online battling. Actually being able to play other people for the first time is what got me back into the series, so it's a little disheartening to see people placing it as their least favorite.

I'd rank the series as 5>4>3>2>1, 'cause the games just keep getting better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'd rank the series as 5>4>3>2>1, 'cause the games just keep getting better.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

By generations, I think I'd rate the series as 5 > 4 > 2 > 3 > 1, because G4's remakes of H/S were definitely awesome.

Going by each region, though, I think I'd rate it as 5 = 2 > 3 > 4 > 1 .


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 5, 2013)

I would like to take this moment to remind everyone that Gen 2 had the most god-awful pathetic Elite Four *ever*.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 5, 2013)

Going by an overall best game rating: 2 > 4 > 1 > 5 > 3. 



Rilvor said:


> I would like to take this moment to remind everyone that Gen 2 had the most god-awful pathetic Elite Four *ever*.



I dunno, Gen 3's Ghost and Ice Members sorta lacked diversity in their teams. The latter especially. She only really had a seal family and two Gailie. :T

I rather liked the 2nd gen elites for their philosphies, but I think the Unova elites are the most badass.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Going by an overall best game rating: 2 > 4 > 1 > 5 > 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Koga had an Ariados with no moves that related to Baton Pass. At all. But it had Baton Pass anyway. The Crobat had Quick Attack.

How about this Umbreon moveset from Karen? 
Faint Attack
Confuse Ray
Mean Look	
Sand-Attack

Sand-Attack. On a poke of the final of the E4. SAND-ATTACK.

With an average level of 44 across the board, these E4 were weaker than some Gym Leaders from Gen 1 and somehow had *worse* movepools.

There is no getting around how universally terrible Gen 2 E4 was.

Edit: On an unrelated note, I'm doing a Poison type clearing for my new Black 2 I got yesterday.
Running team so far: Koffing (F, named Kupkake), Grimer (M, named Dorofue), Whirlipede (F, named Scalhara), Golbat (M, named Rilvor)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Koga had an Ariados with no moves that related to Baton Pass. At all. But it had Baton Pass anyway. The Crobat had Quick Attack.
> 
> How about this Umbreon moveset from Karen?
> Faint Attack
> ...



Oh, their move pools sucked. I suppose they were weakened due to the extra content of Kanto but really its no excuse to be lazy. I guess I just loved the cheesy dialouge and bravado too much to care. 

And I'm glad to see Whirlipede is getting some love. I find it oddly cute.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 5, 2013)

I generally find every poison type outside of the Stunky and Trubbish lines adorable. I'm considering rounding out my team with Skorupi and Seviper once I can reach them, as all other options must wait until after the E4. But no one ever said Poison runs were easy.

But they aren't as hard as Rock type runs.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2013)

What's with Sinnoh getting no love? Cyrus was a great villain, Mount Coronet was a badass setting, and excuse me darling, I'mma let you finish, but Cynthia was the best Champion of all time.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> What's with Sinnoh getting no love? Cyrus was a great villain, Mount Coronet was a badass setting, and excuse me darling, I'mma let you finish, but Cynthia was the best Champion of all time.


Yeah, Cynthia was pretty badass and the battle music was epic, but I think my favourite champion has to be Steven from Hoenn.


----------



## IronDog (Apr 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> What's with Sinnoh getting no love? Cyrus was a great villain, Mount Coronet was a badass setting, and excuse me darling, I'mma let you finish, but Cynthia was the best Champion of all time.



Sinnoh is... Damn you. Stop making me agree >.<


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rilvor (Apr 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah, Cynthia was pretty badass and the battle music was epic, but I think my favourite champion has to be Steven from Hoenn.



Agreed. I've never lost to Cynthia, but I have lost to Steven.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> How about this Umbreon moveset from Karen?
> Faint Attack
> Confuse Ray
> Mean Look
> ...


Actually, Mean Look + Sand-Attack is a killer evasion combo because there are virtually *no* ways restore dropped accuracy (you can counter evasion buffs with Foresight) outside of swapping out your current Mon.

Otherwise, you're right, it should have been Double Team.  Actually, it should have been Sand-Attack AND Double Team....



SIX said:


> What's with Sinnoh getting no love? ...Mount Coronet was a badass setting....


One word:  Zubats.

On the other hand, the Shinx family is totally my favorite Sinnoh Pokemon, and one of my top ten favorite Pokemon ever.



Rilvor said:


> Agreed. I've never lost to Cynthia, but I have lost to Steven.



The only Champion I've beaten on the first try was Emerald's Juan (partly because unlike half the champions, he's a type specialist - Water - and my starter was Grass), but having virtually no recovery items (used them all during the E4 prior to him) made that victory all the more epic.  Otherwise, it generally takes me three attempts to get a team strong enough (and with the right types) to win.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2013)

Very disturbed here, but this might be hinting at yet another Eeveelution.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Very disturbed here, but this might be hinting at yet another Eeveelution.


 Sweet, I want a poison type.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Very disturbed here, but this might be hinting at yet another Eeveelution.


Well, previous additions to the Eevee family did come in pairs....

On a quasi-related note:  WANT.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Very disturbed here, but this might be hinting at yet another Eeveelution.


I wonder if this is the pokemon that was going to be revealed on Pokemon Smash this weekend.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I wonder if this is the pokemon that was going to be revealed on Pokemon Smash this weekend.


I'd say it's likely.

There's also an announcement for us in the west that's supposed to come tomorrow- 

https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/318144498997788673

Whether it's the same as the Pokemon Smash announcement or not, I dunno.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2013)

Explain, FaF.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Explain, FaF.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't get the joke....


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



...
I love that show. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't get the joke....


Pokemon buttholes.


XoPachi said:


> ...
> I love that show. :3


It's nice to see that some people remember good shows like The Big O.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon buttholes.



Ohh....
*shrug* I've seen worse.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Did they say what time / zone?  If it's before 7AM Pacific I can catch it before heading off to work.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think a time zone was specified, but I'm guessing it'll be around when Pokemon Smash airs, which is... well, I dunno. Some time in the evening for us on the east coast.  



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Ohh....
> *shrug* I've seen worse.


Of course you have, you're on FA.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2013)

That's right, aka. Sunday in Japan.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 6, 2013)

Getting real sick of people asking me to do Fennekin and Silveon smut. For starters, I HATE Silveon and I already did all the fanart of Fennekin I ever wanted to do. Not to mention, poor thing's been smutted up to death already.



Imperial Impact said:


> It's nice to see that some people remember good shows like The Big O.



I always loved it's style. It looked like a 90's DC cartoon with more detail. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2013)

Weeeeeaaaaaaavile. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2013)

Pokemon Smash is gonna start in 3 minutes.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2013)

The new Mewtwo form is confirmed, so... that happened.


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The new Mewtwo form is confirmed, so... that happened.


 I WANT it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2013)

[yt]vk_YC0MXJ-0[/yt]

The video title kinda implies it might be a new Pokemon as opposed to a form.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2013)

New Mewtwo looks horrendously ugly.


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> [yt]vk_YC0MXJ-0[/yt]
> 
> The video title kinda implies it might be a new Pokemon as opposed to a form.


 MewThree.  :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 6, 2013)

Shit

I just remembered that I'd need a 3DS if I wanna play this fucking game

fuck shit arse


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 6, 2013)

*notices Mewtwo trending on Twitter*

*sees the new Mewtwo form/evolution/whatever*

*interested for all of five seconds*

*starts searching for moar Sylveon and Fennekin pictures instead*


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> MewThree.  :3


The resemblance to Mewtwo is both uncanny and official.  But I would seriously doubt it's a M3, that's been speculation since G1 and M2 is already strong enough on its own -- it just doesn't need an evolution.

However, I gotta say I sorta like this one's design.  Particularly because I've always _hated_ Mewtwo's design....

Anyway, let's count out its attacks, shall we?
- Psyshock
- Energy Ball
- Shadow Ball
- Blizzard
- Psycho Cut
- Focus Blast (?)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> At first glance I would seriously doubt that, M3 has been speculated since G1 and M2 is strong enough on its own it just doesn't need an evolution.


Implying Mewtwo's an evolution of Mew.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2013)

Point taken.  Anyway, it's only confirmed that it has some comparison (if not relation) to Mewtwo, exactly what this means nobody knows.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh man, I _hope_ that last move was Focus Blast. I could watch that all day.


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2013)

Dude, the MewThree thing is just a joke.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> Dude, the MewThree thing is just a joke.



About a week too late for a joke....


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> About a week too late for a joke....


 It's never too late for a joke.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 7, 2013)

I will attempt to hold my opinion as to whether or not I think that is absolutely stupid.

But that doesn't look like a third evolution for Weezing or Muk to me.

I don't know, maybe when I was 12 I would have been excited. The game graphics are pretty though.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 7, 2013)

I m disappoint. 

I don't know. I personally hate it when they give all these add-ons to the old gen. In one context, its like a shout-out, saying "No, we haven't forgotten where we started from, and we'd like everyone new and old to remember that too", but at the same time they seem...completely unnecessary, mostly in part because now you have to invent some new evolution method to justify why no one has never been able to encounter this 'new' part of their form before. After like...twelve/thirteen years or however old Pokemon is now? The continuity and canon of Pokemon though has alwas been completely screwed anyway so I'm not really in a position to complain that much about it. There's really no denying that whatever that new thing is is related to Mewtwo somehow.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm completely fine with what they did with Mewtwo and I think it looks alright, but because I saw the leaked corocoro scans on Serebii previously, I'm a bit disappointed that they didn't reveal a new pokemon I had not seen before.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck MewThree! When are they gonna unveil another bee Pokemanz!?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> ...mostly in part because now you have to invent some new evolution method to justify why no one has never been able to encounter this 'new' part of their form before...


That's not _entirely_ true.  On the one hand yes, they could've had a clock built in to FR/LG, they could have put a Moss Rock in Ilex Forest and an Icy Rock in the Ice Path (or at least Viridian and Seafoam) so you could get some Sinnoh evos without having to trade ... but did you know that the G4 Johto Pokedex is actually four entries larger than it was in G2?  Because evos like Yanmega and Lickylicky (who evolve by knowing a certain move) actually are included in it.



XoPachi said:


> Fuck MewThree!



Oh, I'm sure the fanart has already beaten you to that, bro....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

I love how half the comments on this thread are how disappointed people are with Pokemon. I love you FAF.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I love how half the comments on this thread are how disappointed people are with Pokemon. I love you FAF.



It's fun to watch though. :3
*watch*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I love how half the comments on this thread are how disappointed people are with Pokemon. I love you FAF.



People can't have standards? D:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> People can't have standards? D:


I'm not saying that people can't have negative opinions. It's just that it gets tiring hearing it over and over again in a thread that's intended for people who actually enjoy the game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I love how half the comments on this thread are how disappointed people are with Pokemon. I love you FAF.


Welcome to Three Fags Left!


Butterflygoddess said:


> People can't have standards? D:


Only Pokemon fans from FaF can't have standards.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, I'm sure the fanart has already beaten you to that, bro....



Apparently so, because like fucking Fennekin and Silveon, my FUCKING inbox was blown to shreds about it.

...

I have a lot of furfags in my audience, but I expect it.

Also, 





Though not sure how it relates to Pokemon...they better not be badmouthing Skyla, I'll...I'll WOOOOOO. I'll give someone the biggest PINCH!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm not saying that people can't have negative opinions. It's just that it gets tiring hearing it over and over again in a thread that's intended for people who actually enjoy the game.



Personally, I like a little criticism. Especially for something as universally loved as pokemon. It's interesting to see what people like and dislike and what they'd like to see changed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

They add 50+ new Pokemon every gen. You can't be expected to like all of them. It just gets redundant after a while. I'm pretty sure that's what R.O.B. feels.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

Universally loved? How can you say that when you don't even see that in a fan thread?
Often times the criticisms are repetitive and simply opinion based (This design stinks!), or are problems with the gaming industry as a whole (The sequels don't change enough! [Sometimes you get the odd 'They changed too much!']). So, no, it's not really interesting.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 7, 2013)

If you didn't have an emotional investment in it, you would not criticize it so dearly. Let's not start the discussion along the lines of who likes what more, because that would be foolish.

Circles of complaining are bothersome and wasteful.

How about instead, we speculate what type will become "dominant" this gen.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

Can that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Universally loved? How can you say that when you don't even see that in a fan thread?
> Often times the criticisms are repetitive and simply opinion based (This design stinks!), or are problems with the gaming industry as a whole (The sequels don't change enough! [Sometimes you get the odd 'They changed too much!']). So, no, it's not really interesting.



Prehaps I should have been more specific. When it comes to videogames, people love with their money. And pokemon is very, very loved right now. For all its faults, do people not keep coming back to it? I think that says a lot, Rob. 

I actually don't mind the people who complain about designs. I think its pretty obvious the team is getting lazy in that dept. (Gurdurr for instance is just a ripoff of machop's line...a clunky one at that.) But I suppose it would get exhausting to mention it over and over. 

Just don't view crits for hate. We wouldn't bother if we didn't enjoy the franchise so much.

*ninja'ed by Rilv*


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd actually like to see something done about Ground and Fighting - These two types have held a place almost on par with Psychic in gen 1. *Everything learns a move of these two types.*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'd actually like to see something done about Ground and Fighting - These two types have held a place almost on par with Psychic in gen 1. *Everything learns a move of these two types.*



I agree. Earthquake is far too common.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I agree. Earthquake is far too common.



I'd say the bigger issue is Fighting. The way typing has turned out, it is SE against an incredible array of pokemon and resisted by few. As a ghost and poison user this isn't much my problem, but I see it a lot in other ways and when I do type/theme/color runs.

Edit: Granted, Ground is resisted by fewer types but there are moves and abilities to become immune to it along with the common Flying type.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I agree. Earthquake is far too common.


Earthquake is the strongest move a fixed base power, 100% accuracy, no negative effects on its user.  (This is topped only by moves with variable power - e.g. Acrobatics has 110 if you're not holding an item, Eruption goes up to 150 and Flail up to 200).


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> If you didn't have an emotional investment in it, you would not criticize it so dearly. Let's not start the discussion along the lines of who likes what more, because that would be foolish.
> 
> Circles of complaining are bothersome and wasteful.
> 
> How about instead, we speculate what type will become "dominant" this gen.


I think the problem is that Pokemon's a different beast now than it was when it started, and that's lead to a divide among fans. I guess most people here like the series in their own way, but older fans should respect that the series isn't going to go back to where it was years ago. 

It's pretty hard to tell what type will be dominant this generation, considering we know next to nothing about the Pokemon introduced, or whether there's gonna be new game mechanics. Water's always a strong contender though. 



Butterflygoddess said:


> I actually don't mind the people who complain about designs. I think its pretty obvious the team is getting lazy in that dept. (Gurdurr for instance is just a ripoff of machop's line...a clunky one at that.) But I suppose it would get exhausting to mention it over and over.


Generation 5 was intended to be a throwback to the first games-- that's why there's a lot of similarities in designs. Considering there's a lot of unexplored territory with Pokemon (unused animals, type combinations), it's clear that they haven't exhausted their pool of ideas. Although it's true that more thought is put into some Pokemon's designs than others.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 7, 2013)

As long as Pokemon doesn't SUBTRACT content as I'm seeing to be a trend with most Nintendo franchises today, I'm pretty much set.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2013)

?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys! Guys! Guys! And girls too, I think.
http://www.gamingfurever.com/community/art-photos/barontremaynecaple/photo?albumid=341#photoid=1384
Check it out!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

Considering some of the stuff in that album's been proven fake, that's pretty dubious. 
Of course, Coro Coro SHOULD be coming out soon, so I wouldn't be surprised if there were already leaks...

I'd be very surprised if they revealed official art of a character before revealing those of the protagonists, though.

Edit-- Looking at the history of the user's posts, I can say that it's almost certainly fan-made. 
In any case, the person who created that is very talented-- props to them.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 7, 2013)

Apparently, many of them, if not all of them, were fake.
*sigh* There went at least the good minutes of my life being duped.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, usually if it's not on Serebii, it's not legit. 
I've gotten duped plenty of times, too. I'm so desperate for new info!


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, usually if it's not on Serebii, it's not legit.
> I've gotten duped plenty of times, too. I'm so desperate for new info!


 I never believe anything unless it's on Serebii.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> In any case, the person who created that is very talented-- props to them.


I'll say; stuff like this hooded crow looks totally believable.


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I'll say; stuff like this hooded crow looks totally believable.


 That one looks awesome. The Fennekin evolution looks horrid and I hope the real one looks nothing like that.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 8, 2013)

Easily my most favorite fakemon ever. You can bet that if this were an actual "Attack Form" of Cofagrigus, or an evolution (and ensuing Eviolite Cofagrigus combo), that Ghost would become a mighty type indeed.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Easily my most favorite fakemon ever. You can bet that if this were an actual "Attack Form" of Cofagrigus, or an evolution (and ensuing Eviolite Cofagrigus combo)


More like an alternate evolution for Yamask.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2013)

Or the fusion of both!


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 8, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Guys! Guys! Guys! And girls too, I think.
> http://www.gamingfurever.com/community/art-photos/barontremaynecaple/photo?albumid=341#photoid=1384
> Check it out!


Not sure if this is real, but if it is, I think that guy looks pretty nice. I'd be happy for them as a rival, or indeed the male playable character.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Or the fusion of both!



At the end of the day it wouldn't even matter; A double battle using that and a Dusknoir would be delicious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2013)

This makes me want to ask, but what the FUCK is the currency in Pokemanz called?


----------



## Teal (Apr 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This makes me want to ask, but what the FUCK is the currency in Pokemanz called?


 Poke


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2013)

It's Pokemon Dollars, 'though it's just Yen in Japan.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 9, 2013)

...
POKES!?!?

I'm hurt.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm so desperate


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...but what the FUCK is the currency in Pokemanz called?



The main series never really refers to it by name, only by its Yen-like symbol.  Only in the Mystery Dungeon series is it officially called "PokÃ©".


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The main series never really refers to it by name, only by its Yen-like symbol.  Only in the Mystery Dungeon series is it officially called "PokÃ©".


I'm pretty sure I have heard it called Pokedollars before somewhere. Perhaps in a game, but I cannot remember. But Nintendo did officially announce the name of the currency to be Pokemon Dollars, SirRob is right there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 9, 2013)

Jirachi's on there twice...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Jirachi's on there twice...


It's called an 'artist watermark'.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's called an 'artist watermark'.



.....Ohhh!!!!!!
*slow*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2013)

'Cept Ho-oh's a sky guardian. 
'Cause it's a bird.


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually, it would probably make more sense for Absol to get a pre-evolution.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 10, 2013)

I always found that to be the stupidest looking Pokemon. Evolution looks a little better.

...

Here comes the pron.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 10, 2013)

SIX said:


>


Though this is probably a fake thing, if it were an official thing I would probably say it looks pretty similar to the original, especially in that battle view from the back. If it were to evolve though, what should improve most is it's speed and defenses, because it's attack stat is already incredibly high.


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2013)

SIX said:


>


 Source? Fake or legit it's cool looking.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 10, 2013)

Absol getting an evolution? Well, it'd certainly help the 'mon out a little. I mean, it helped Sneasel.



DrDingo said:


> Though this is probably a fake thing, if it were an official thing I would probably say it looks pretty similar to the original, especially in that battle view from the back. If it were to evolve though, what should improve most is it's speed and defenses, because it's attack stat is already incredibly high.




Well, again, see Sneasel. Weavile looks pretty similar to Sneasel.


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Though this is probably a fake thing, if it were an official thing I would probably say it looks pretty similar to the original, especially in that battle view from the back. If it were to evolve though, what should improve most is it's speed and defenses, because it's attack stat is already incredibly high.


 There are a lot of pokemon that look very similar to their pre-evos.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 10, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well, again, see Sneasel. Weavile looks pretty similar to Sneasel.


You're right, they are similar in shape. But I find Weavile's large headband of pink feathers to be its defining feature. This evolution only looks like it has small patches of fur missing, only really noticeable from the side. From the front and back, as it will be seen in battle, I think it would look astonishingly similar.


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> You're right, they are similar in shape. But I find Weavile's large headband of pink feathers to be its defining feature. This evolution only looks like it has small patches of fur missing, only really noticeable from the side. From the front and back, as it will be seen in battle, I think it would look astonishingly similar.


 Voltorb and Electrode.  Polywhirl and Polywrath. Dratini and Dragonair.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Voltorb and Electrode.  Polywhirl and Polywrath. Dratini and Dragonair.


Ok, fair enough. You have a point, they are similar. But still, those pokemon can be distinguished from each other without difficulty. I was wondering if the same would happen with this new evolution.


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Ok, fair enough. You have a point, they are similar. But still, those pokemon can be distinguished from each other without difficulty. I was wondering if the same would happen with this new evolution.


 The Absol-evo looks different from behind. The only difference for Voltorb and Electrode is size and the colors being flipped.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> The Absol-evo looks different from behind. The only difference for Voltorb and Electrode is size and the colors being flipped.



I think the major difference between the two was the expressions. Voltorb was always angry, and Electrode looked like it was having the time of its life no matter what. The eyebrows on electrode don't even stay on his head/body which is secretly why I love them so much. <3 

The polipokes always disappointed me though. Politoad ftw.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 10, 2013)

Tbh, I would need a bit more proof than that single image- There's a huge debacle over "Mewthree" already, and I don't want to continue speculating over new pokemon, new types, new player "customization."

So, crappy Pokemon Evolution? My vote is for Magnemite, Magneton and Magnezone.


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think the major difference between the two was the expressions. Voltorb was always angry, and Electrode looked like it was having the time of its life no matter what. The eyebrows on electrode don't even stay on his head/body which is secretly why I love them so much. <3
> 
> The polipokes always disappointed me though. Politoad ftw.


 I meant from behind. ^^;


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always found that to be the stupidest looking Pokemon. Evolution looks a little better.


On the contrary, I think Absol looks pretty cool as is (not to mention he totally helped me take down the Champ in Emerald) and if that is indeed a new evolution, then the only good news IMHO is the ability to equip Eviolite on regular Absol.



Stratadrake said:


> I'll say; stuff like this hooded crow looks totally believable.


Quick update - I may have just spotted a 'tell' on that one.  Notice how the bird's size is specified two digits past the decimal point instead of one like all other 650+ Pokemon officially revealed so far.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 10, 2013)

Absol to me looks...like the artist didn't know what he wanted to make. Not sure if he's supposed to resemble anything, but it wouldn't change anything in my book.

Also, I feel Giovanni fo' reelz.






Who the fuck wants a Pikachi? WattGiraffe forever!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2013)

Uh... the Absol evolution's definitely fake. The magazine scan doesn't resemble any traditional source of new information (Corocoro). The design of the magazine's very bland, and barren-- it's not a proper place to showcase something as exciting as a new Pokemon. The 3DS logo is also placed improperly-- There is a white version of the logo, which would be the proper one to use against a black background. The new Mewtwo was just revealed a few days ago. Considering the space of time between it and Sylveon, that already should be ringing warning bells.


----------



## Yago (Apr 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Uh... the Absol evolution's definitely fake. The magazine scan doesn't resemble any traditional source of new information (Corocoro). The design of the magazine's very bland, and barren-- it's not a proper place to showcase something as exciting as a new Pokemon. The 3DS logo is also placed improperly-- There is a white version of the logo, which would be the proper one to use against a black background. The new Mewtwo was just revealed a few days ago. Considering the space of time between it and Sylveon, that already should be ringing warning bells.



I figured the Absol was fake, still, it'd be nice to see him have an evolution. He's one of the coolest looking in the games, IMO, but I never really felt like he had anything great going for him.


----------



## Teal (Apr 11, 2013)

Yago said:


> I figured the Absol was fake, still, it'd be nice to see him have an evolution. He's one of the coolest looking in the games, IMO, but I never really felt like he had anything great going for him.


 Absol's awesome, it just needs a little work done to its stats and movepool.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Uh... the Absol evolution's definitely fake. The magazine scan doesn't resemble any traditional source of new information (Corocoro). The design of the magazine's very bland, and barren-- it's not a proper place to showcase something as exciting as a new Pokemon. The 3DS logo is also placed improperly-- There is a white version of the logo, which would be the proper one to use against a black background. The new Mewtwo was just revealed a few days ago. Considering the space of time between it and Sylveon, that already should be ringing warning bells.



I sorta hoped it would be despite being not too bad a design. Most pokemon have a theme and the only real difference between that and the orignal was spikey arms and legs and a crooked horn. :/


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Absol's awesome, it just needs a little work done to its stats and movepool.




Just needs something done to his damn defenses. With "Super Luck" as an ability, and Psycho Cut, Slash and Night Slash all having increased critical hit ratios, he's about as "glass cannon" as AP Katarina. 

And if he had speed at all, I'd love the fuck out of his sexy body. It's like you have to Trick Room to even get him to land a hit.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2013)

[duplicate post]


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2013)

SIX said:


> Just needs something done to his damn defenses. With "Super Luck" as an ability, and Psycho Cut, Slash and Night Slash all having increased critical hit ratios...


And don't forget to equip a Scope Lens.



> It's like you have to Trick Room to even get him to land a hit.


Or Thunder Wave.  Paralysis is equal to 6 speed drops and 1 accuracy drop.


----------



## Nerii-Fur (Apr 11, 2013)

Iunno if anyone else really agrees with me, but I really like all the new Pokemon I see entering into X and Y.  Iunno I haven't liked the games since Gen 3.  Kind of makes me wish I had a 3DS now.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 11, 2013)

Nerii-Fur said:


> Iunno if anyone else really agrees with me, but I really like all the new Pokemon I see entering into X and Y.  Iunno I haven't liked the games since Gen 3.  Kind of makes me wish I had a 3DS now.


I know where you're coming from, the games are looking phenomenal so far. Surprisingly, one of my friends (who is an avid pokemon player) told me that they would not buy a 3ds to play the new games. That leaves only one friend of mine that also has a 3ds and plays pokemon and one other guy that might get a 3ds.


----------



## Yago (Apr 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Absol's awesome, it just needs a little work done to its stats and movepool.



His movepool's pretty decent, actually. It's mostly just his awful speed stat that holds him back.



SIX said:


> "glass cannon" as AP  Katarina.



AP Katarina =/= glass cannon. Albeit short in duration she has Shunpo's damage reduction, ties for 8th highest armor at 18 in the game (1st place of AP Mages) standard melee magic resistance, and is only a bit below the median HP pool. Her itemization usually includes a fair degree of health and defenses as she scales better with durability than AP, (ratios are unimpressive [barring her gimmicky ultimate] but good base damage), and she must get up close and personal and remain in the fight to utilize her passive.


----------



## Dizrawr (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Gen 3 wasn't all that great, it provided a nice midway that worked though.


Agreeable, Gen 3 is one of my favorites, but not too much actually happened, outside of emerald which had a biiit more, but not really much more.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 11, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> So, crappy Pokemon Evolution? My vote is for Magnemite, Magneton and Magnezone.



Cept the Magnemite family is really good. >.>


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Cept the Magnemite family is really good. >.>


Total Earthquake bait though.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Total Earthquake bait though.


What isn't Ear-Quake bait >:{
What, you don't run Magnet Rise? That being said, I raised a Magneton and intentionally did NOT evolve it to Magnezone, because I prefer the 'Ton.

I love me some Absol, I think they're awesome. I ran two of them as a carefully built Double-Battle duo once. Someone that wants to use an Absol needs to learn -how- to use one, and not think of it as a physical Porygon-Z you can just throw out there and blow something away.

It's too bad that evolution probably is fake :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, I don't play pokemon anymore, but why is this new mewtwo's ass attached to the back of his head and how the hell does he poop if his ass is attached to his head?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm terrified of Magnezone. That thing ruins my day if it switches into my Choice Band Scizor's Bullet Punch.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm terrified of Magnezone. That thing ruins my day if it switches into my Choice Band Scizor's Bullet Punch.



What about a Rocky Helmet Weezing ready to Will-O-Wisp and Pain Split troll you to eternity?

My Poison clearing of Black 2 is turning out wonderfully.

Team lineup:
Drapion (Male, "Skax")
Scolipede (Female, "Scalhara")
Seviper (Male, "Acriss")
Weezing (Female, "Kupkake" <-- this name has lead to endless hilarity for me.)
Crobat (Male, "Rilvor")
Muk (Male, "Dorofue")

Colress was easier than I thought he'd be, considering his entire team is Steel typed. Ghetsis was a pushover, despite that nasty Smogon-tier Hydreigon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone catch the reference? :3


----------



## Rasly (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anybody tell me, what is the deal with those pokemons? i realy tryed to understand it, i even started to watch very first digimon serial, but i could not, because it was pure shit.

From other side, i remember playing Zanzarah, and it was pretty good, so, what is the deal with all this, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Anyone catch the reference? :3



For The Birds, a Pixar animated short! Loved it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2013)

That's adorable. [noparse][/noparse]



Rilvor said:


> What about a Rocky Helmet Weezing ready to Will-O-Wisp and Pain Split troll you to eternity?


Weezing's NU, and for a reason-- Any special sweeper should be able to take that down with ease. If it was facing my Scizor, I'd just switch out. Scizor can't do that against Magnezone.

By the time Magnezone's done with Scizor, it'll have a Substitute up and will probably have gained special attack through Charge Beam. That guarantees it'll KO another Pokemon, if not more.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL!! I'm done!!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Weezing (Female, "Kupkake" <-- this name has lead to endless hilarity for me.)



I get it!
Ha!


----------



## Teal (Apr 13, 2013)

And Newtwo is a new form of Mewtwo after all. I wanted a NEW pokemon. -_-


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's adorable. [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> Weezing's NU, and for a reason-- Any special sweeper should be able to take that down with ease. If it was facing my Scizor, I'd just switch out. Scizor can't do that against Magnezone.
> 
> By the time Magnezone's done with Scizor, it'll have a Substitute up and will probably have gained special attack through Charge Beam. That guarantees it'll KO another Pokemon, if not more.


That's pretty much the problem with competitive pokemon battling, and why I prefer to just play with whatever; It becomes a tiresome game of switching over and over, which then becomes a tiresome game of entry hazards.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> That's pretty much the problem with competitive pokemon battling, and why I prefer to just play with whatever; It becomes a tiresome game of switching over and over, which then becomes a tiresome game of entry hazards.


Then there's no point in talking about strategies. Everything works in game.

Now I'm tempted to try and beat the Elite 4 with a Magikarp.

Oh, I don't have to, it's already been done-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlr6qo8wN_s


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd like to rescind previous statements in that I put forth Attract as the most irritating move in the game.


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'd like to rescind previous statements in that I put forth Attract as the most irritating move in the game.


 I spam the shit out of attract.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> I spam the shit out of attract.



The punishment for Attractions to the opposing team will be swift and resolute in the form of Explosion. All team members have been warned.


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> The punishment for Attractions to the opposing team will be swift and resolute in the form of Explosion. All team members have been warned.


 Ghost types and Protect. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 14, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> That's pretty much the problem with competitive pokemon battling, and why I prefer to just play with whatever; It becomes a tiresome game of switching over and over, which then becomes a tiresome game of entry hazards.



Strong PokÃ©mon.

Weak PokÃ©mon.

That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favourites.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 14, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Strong PokÃ©mon.
> 
> Weak PokÃ©mon.
> 
> That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favourites.


-Karen


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2013)

You can play competitively and still use your favorite Pokemon. You just gotta accept that you're not gonna be winning all the time if you do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 14, 2013)

That's why I had 6 Giratinas in Platinum. -w-


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> Ghost types and Protect. :3



Oh no, it was not an offensively minded comment. It meant only the punishment for Attraction will be swift and severe. In a related note, this makes me love my Magnetons, Klinklangs, and Electrodes even more.

As for the Karen quote, that is exactly what I do. I know my favorites are (mostly) terrible competitively, but I care little.

Here's something fun my partner did for me tonight: She put together a list of 6 pokemon she thinks match me as a person on personality and physical appearance. See if you can decipher it, and if anyone feels like making one for themselves I will do the same.

1. Crobat
2. Sableye
3. Absol
4. Kecleon/Cacturne (toss up for two different reasons)
5. Porygon-2
6. Wobuffet


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Strong PokÃ©mon.
> 
> Weak PokÃ©mon.
> 
> That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favourites.



No...Can it truly be? Karen?!! Karen, is that you? 

Where have you been? Damn you!!! >:[ Where have you been? 

Where were you when I was new? When I was one of those innocent, young gamers you always come to? How dare you? How dare you come to me now when I am _*this?!



*_It's ok...I forgive you...


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Oh no, it was not an offensively minded comment. It meant only the punishment for Attraction will be swift and severe. In a related note, this makes me love my Magnetons, Klinklangs, and Electrodes even more.
> 
> As for the Karen quote, that is exactly what I do. I know my favorites are (mostly) terrible competitively, but I care little.
> 
> ...


Lol crobat #1. 

You're still a bat in my heart, Rilvor.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> Lol crobat #1.
> 
> You're still a bat in my heart, Rilvor.



I'm flattered, haha.

I was looking for where to get a Kecleon last night and was surprised at the results; Seems like even Nintendo mostly forgets the poor things.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## DrDingo (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like Europe is finally getting the gates to infinity demo on the eshop this Thursday. But it's not until late May that the actual game comes out, and I bet everyone in the USA has completed the game already. It makes me really glad Nintendo are doing simultaneous global release for X and Y. I remember waiting absolutely ages for the release of Black and White in the UK after Japan got it.


----------



## mirokufox (May 7, 2013)

for those who dont know there is an event tonight at midnight. I am not sure how long it lasts but you can get a level 100 deoxys (speed) with life orb. It is one of those do over wifi things but still hay level 100 legendaries =P


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2013)

Awesome, I don't actually have a Deoxys yet. Finally the meteorites have a purpose!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2013)

I got the Deoxys!


----------



## Teal (May 7, 2013)

mirokufox said:


> for those who dont know there is an event tonight at midnight. I am not sure how long it lasts but you can get a level 100 deoxys (speed) with life orb. It is one of those do over wifi things but still hay level 100 legendaries =P


 I believe it lasts till the end of the month.


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2013)

Seems to have been confirmed by Bulbanews - they're commenting on the yellow quadraped. Thoughts? AFAIK, this is only a couple of minutes old.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2013)

AhhhhHHAHAHAHAHAAAAA~!!!!!
The panda... THE PANDAAAAAAA






CUSTOM-FLIPPING-MIZABLE CHARACTERS!!


----------



## Teal (May 11, 2013)

I want the goat.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2013)

Anyone else think the lizard one looks a lot like Mawile?


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2013)

Apparently the grass type goat is ridable in a certain town. The lizard is electric/normal. The panda is fighting (KUNG FU PANDA!) and is named after Yamcha from DBZ. The bird can apparently learn flame charge? Maybe it'll be fire/flying on evolution...


----------



## Teal (May 11, 2013)

But Yamcha sucks.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2013)

I was going to get the Deoxys, so I started looking for my game card. I couldn't find it for days, so I spent ages this morning emptying shelves looking for it. The only logical explanation is that I nudged my game card into the bin (which has gone to the landfill now). I have such awful luck, I had 12 EV trained pokemon on there.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I was going to get the Deoxys, so I started looking for my game card. I couldn't find it for days, so I spent ages this morning emptying shelves looking for it. The only logical explanation is that I nudged my game card into the bin (which has gone to the landfill now). I have such awful luck, I had 12 EV trained pokemon on there.


EV training's not too hard though, I'm sure you'll be able to get that back in a day if you decided try again. Sorry to hear about that though. 
I'm really paranoid about losing my game or data. I wish save files could be backed up via the console or something.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> EV training's not too hard though, I'm sure you'll be able to get that back in a day if you decided try again. Sorry to hear about that though.


It's not the EV training or levelling up I am worried about, it's the breeding. So many eggs...


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It's not the EV training or levelling up I am worried about, it's the breeding. So many eggs...


Yeah, breeding's the annoying part. Thankfully BW2 has stuff like Nurseries and the round charm to make things easier, but you gotta work for those, too.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, breeding's the annoying part. Thankfully BW2 has stuff like Nurseries and the round charm to make things easier, but you gotta work for those, too.


Well, unfortunately for me, I lost my Black 2. I don't see the point in getting another, so I will breed in 4th Gen and transfer to pokemon black. At least then they level up faster.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2013)

The yellow one is apparently Normal/Electric.  (What?)  It looks kind of . . . derpy.  But in a good way.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2013)

[yt]Nm0mJOMwQO8[/yt]

Ummmmm, apparently this implies Sylveon is a new type.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 12, 2013)

*Pops in*

That Mewthree character is fucking UGLY.

*Pops out*


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

That Bittenhard guy does nice Pokemanz...fanart. :B


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 13, 2013)

Customizable characters. That's an interesting step in the right direction. Gives us more options than playing Brown-haired trainer set #6.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2013)

So apparently the official Pokemonxy.com has been updated.  The four new Pokemon are known as:

- "Fletchling" (made of win)
- "Pancham" (ditto)
- "Helioptile" (what the heck kind of name is that?)
- "Gogoat" (meh.  Maybe I'll name mine Gadget.)

Also confirmed that you'll be able to pick up accessories to change your outfit at any time.

The typings for Xerneas, Yveltal, and Sylveon are still up in the air.

Finer details include:
- Starter Pokemon apparently come with one of their elemental moves built-in at Lv.5
- It looks like you'll have eight-way (diagonal) movement available.  Probably still tile-based (the landscape design certainly is), but it's a step in the right direction all right.

There are many more rumors, of course (chief among them being that Fennekin's evos are maybe Fire+Psychic), but I'd like to stay out of that.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> - It looks like you'll have eight-way (diagonal) movement available.


Ah... urgh... eh... uh... ah... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

-hyperventilates-

Wh.... what is this?! WHAT IS THIS?!?! 
THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!

There's also a new trailer.

[yt]xMnwB6neGlY[/yt]

You can sit down. YOU CAN SIT DOWN.

ALSO here's a high resolution version of the Kalos region-- http://serebii.net/karos.jpg
The art style's pretty crazy, I love it!

There's a snowy area with two towns (the large one's probably gonna have an ice-type gym), as well as a small island you can presumably surf to-- I guess that means there's still HMs. 
I'm gonna assume the Disney-like castle will be the Elite Four area, because there seems to be a Victory Road type thing leading to it.

WOW so the PokemonXY site actually has A TON of new information on it!
The most eye catching is that the NPC featured in the CoroCoro magazine's just a GENERIC TRAINER! That must mean -all- trainers have those cut-ins! Cool!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Ah... urgh... eh... uh... ah... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> -hyperventilates-









Step it up, GF


----------



## DrDingo (May 14, 2013)

The customisation option looks amazing. I hope I can get a different hat for the guy, I'm not fond of his default. The region looks brilliant too. 3 pokedexes for 1 region! And the graphics and detail look incredible. I'm so pumped for this game's release!


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

I'm so using that panda. I don't even care if the kung fu panda thing's been done to death. 

I'm also curious if this game will bring more dragons to the roster. They keep getting scarier (statwise) and I don't know how to deal...


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> 3 pokedexes for 1 region!


I'm actually guessing it'll be like the Habitat Mode in BW2.  Which was awesome.



SirRob said:


> Ah... urgh... eh... uh... ah... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> -hyperventilates-
> 
> ...



At about 0:15 you can see the male PC making what looks like a 45Âº turn during his run.  Slightly before that, you have him simply changing directions on the spot (and at a right angle).

Also note that Helioptile's loppy ears are actually compressed frills.  He fans them out at 0:54 when doing Parabola Charge.

Speaking of moves, it looks like the character limit on attack names has been increased ("Parabolic Charge" weighs in at a whopping 16 characters!).  This probably means "ThunderPunch" might be relabelled as "Thunder Punch".

I hope they're extending the length limit on species names too (from 10 to 12, say) so they can FINALLY spell "Feraligator" properly.  Nobody knows whether it's officially supposed to be an 'e' or 'o' in there....


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I hope they're extending the length limit on species names too (from 10 to 12, say) so they can FINALLY spell "Feraligator" properly.  Nobody knows whether it's officially supposed to be an 'e' or 'o' in there....


They're not going to do that. If it was just an abbreviation, it would've been spelled out fully in merchandise.
I can see ThunderPunch being fixed though.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2013)

Alright I'm seeing a HUGE influx of bad smut in my DA inbox. What new PManz did they announce?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Alright I'm seeing a HUGE influx of bad smut in my DA inbox. What new PManz did they announce?


>DA


----------



## Teal (May 15, 2013)

Hey SirRob


----------



## Judge Spear (May 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> >DA



>FA
>Tumblr
>HF
>Image boards
>Google
>Internet


----------



## CannonFodder (May 15, 2013)

If x and y is set in france does that mean we can run away from trainer battles now?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> >FA


It's okay at best.


XoPachi said:


> >Tumblr










XoPachi said:


> >HF


wut?


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> If x and y is set in france does that mean we can run away from trainer battles now?


. . . that _is_ a joke, right?


----------



## Distorted (May 20, 2013)

Forgive my stupidity in saying this but...

I'm going to conquer my fears and train a Salamence. For some strange reason I have never been able to easily beat a Salamence. Every other dragon is easy except this one. It's been haunting me ever since it's debut but I'm going to come out on top now. Just watch.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Forgive my stupidity in saying this but...
> 
> I'm going to conquer my fears and train a Salamence. For some strange reason I have never been able to easily beat a Salamence. Every other dragon is easy except this one. It's been haunting me ever since it's debut but I'm going to come out on top now. Just watch.


Well Salamence is a top tier Pokemon. Unless you really know what you're doing, it shouldn't have too much of a problem sweeping an entire team.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

They should replace Beedrill with Hibachi. :I


----------



## BRN (May 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They should replace Beedrill with Hibachi. :I


I'm sorry, but "Beedrill" has way too much potential in its name for interesting things to ever be replaced.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 20, 2013)

All i want is *3D POKEMON GAME*.BY MAKING GAME LIKE THIS WILL MAKE POKEMON MORE POPULAR! IT WILL BE MORE  ENTERTAINING WHEN PLAYING!


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> All i want is *3D POKEMON GAME*.BY MAKING GAME LIKE THIS WILL MAKE POKEMON MORE POPULAR! IT WILL BE MORE  ENTERTAINING WHEN PLAYING!


 YOU *POST LIKE A SPAMBOT.*


----------



## Symlus (May 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> YOU *POST LIKE A SPAMBOT.*


Maybe he is.


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Maybe he is.


 He forgot his links. :3c


----------



## Symlus (May 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> He forgot his links. :3c


I've reported him. There's no need for this shit to go on longer than it needs to.


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I've reported him. There's no need for this shit to go on longer than it needs to.


 I looked at his other posts and they seem legit. :/


----------



## Symlus (May 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> I looked at his other posts and they seem legit. :/


Not all of them. Some, like the one in the introductions thread seem like general shit-posting.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm sorry, but "Beedrill" has way too much potential in its name for interesting things to ever be replaced.



A flaming excessively angry mechanical bee>Beedrill's name.


----------



## Teal (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Not all of them. Some, like the one in the introductions thread seem like general shit-posting.


 One of those copy-paste spam bots?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 21, 2013)

I'm not that its cause I am new here thats why I wanted my idea to stand out!


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I'm not that its cause I am new here thats why I wanted my idea to stand out!


 It doesn't make it stand out in a good way. And we've had 3D pokemon games before, just not the main series.

Hey Lev1 I told you he wasn't a spambot.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 22, 2013)

Which game is like 3d pokemon?


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Which game is like 3d pokemon?


 The three Stadium Games, and Battle revolution for tournament stuff. And Coliseum and XD with a story and ability to catch PokÃ©mon. There are others, like Pokepark and Snap but they don't connect to the main games.


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2013)

Colosseum and XD were nice.  Smaller scale than the main series games, but fun.  You catch most of your Pokemon by _stealing them from the villainous team_); every battle is a double battle (seriously), so your strategies and tactics going in aren't quite the same as the main series but it does use the exact same G3 battle system, just in 3D.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 22, 2013)

I still want my real time battle overworld MMORPG Pokemon adventure game.

On Steam.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> There are others, like Pokepark and Snap but they don't connect to the main games.



And they suck. :<


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Colosseum and XD were nice.  Smaller scale than the main series games, but fun.  You catch most of your Pokemon by _stealing them from the villainous team_); every battle is a double battle (seriously), so your strategies and tactics going in aren't quite the same as the main series but it does use the exact same G3 battle system, just in 3D.


 I love double battles. 



XoPachi said:


> And they suck. :<


 Wouldn't know, never played them.


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2013)

In Colosseum, your starters are an Espeon+Umbreon and you could snag the entire Johto beast trio from Cipher admins.  (You can also snag evolved forms of the Johto starters.)  In its sequel, _Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness_, your starter is an Eevee.

The region it takes place in is Orre, much of it being arid desert.  There are no wild Pokemon or routes between towns, you navigate from one place to another via map/menu.  Virtually every battle is a Trainer battle, and many of them (especially in Pyrite Town) you can rematch anytime.

Music's a great change of pace from the main series, too.  Dig the electric guitar in the battle musics.

Most memorable character is Miror B. with a funky battle music and an almost-exclusively Ludicolo battle team.


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

I wish we could have the atmosphere of Colosseum with the improved mechanics of XD.


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2013)

Have you guys heard the rumors about a supposed "Fairy" type in XY?  Well, long story short:


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Have you guys heard the rumors about a supposed "Fairy" type in XY?  Well, long story short:


 I want a light type not a fairy type. :/


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Have you guys heard the rumors about a supposed "Fairy" type in XY?  Well, long story short:






Hope it's true.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 23, 2013)

I'm not saying anything about the Fairy Type.

Other than that Mawiles will suddenly start crawling out of the woodwork on Smogonite teams given its supposed resistances and immunities.


----------



## Glasswhistle (May 25, 2013)

I think it'll be true, I can't imagine Sylveon being any other type. I for one welcome our new fairy overlords


----------



## Teal (May 25, 2013)

Glasswhistle said:


> I think it'll be true, I can't imagine Sylveon being any other type. I for one welcome our new fairy overlords


 It'd work just fine as a Light type.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2013)




----------



## NobleThorne (May 28, 2013)

Anyone up for trading, my friend code is 004736596857. I'm after pokes with their dream world abilities, I finally got a vulpix with drought and it was female so I've got more of those. I'd like to get a poliwag with swift swim don't care if its male or female as long as it has a good or neutral nature.
And I'm game for battling and becoming dream world pals.


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

Cheering if this fairy type comes true, Blissey couldn't be a stall anymore with this type.

However, many rumor around at this moment...type changes at this moment cause huge effect. Types chart not change so far since Generation 2.

PS.Salamence? give him some Ice Shard or surprise choice scarf ? At this moment I can't see any Salamence flying around anymore...last news I take a look for this guy is promoted to Uber at the near end of Gen4 by Smogon. Gen5 Salamence is lost, seem like Dragonite is overshadow it now.


----------



## Kishi (May 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


Love thatâ€¦ so much I laughed so hard
oh and if you want a free tf story I've got more slots open and to be honest I would love to do a PokÃ©mon one! Info is here: http://justakitsune.deviantart.com/art/I-m-writing-and-taking-Requests-374540541


----------



## BRN (May 29, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> Cheering if this fairy type comes true, Blissey couldn't be a stall anymore with this type.
> 
> However, many rumor around at this moment...type changes at this moment cause huge effect. Types chart not change so far since Generation 2.
> 
> PS.Salamence? give him some Ice Shard or surprise choice scarf ? At this moment I can't see any Salamence flying around anymore...last news I take a look for this guy is promoted to Uber at the near end of Gen4 by Smogon. Gen5 Salamence is lost, seem like Dragonite is overshadow it now.



Fighting against Salamence was a big problem for me in Gen4. I do not think he should be Uber, though. He's powerful, but not so broken...


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/salamence
Tier: Uber

Really, it's not make sense for me even I don't use him in battle (I used to knock him down). In conclusion, it said Salamence is too good to be wallbreaker making the stall team big problem. By the way, I don't like Smogon so long and this trigger my hate to last stage since I know this.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> Blissey couldn't be a stall anymore with this type.


Blissey is only a Special staller (especially as of G4), physical moves will still take it down.  Heck, considering how weak its Defense is even an Arm Thrust or Double Kick would probably take it down, and you can't Focus Sash those.



Kishi said:


> Love thatâ€¦ so much I laughed so hard
> oh and if you want a free tf story I've got more slots open and to be honest I would love to do a PokÃ©mon one! Info is here: http://justakitsune.deviantart.com/art/I-m-writing-and-taking-Requests-374540541



Only one type of Pokemon TF has any narrative merit to me, and that's the PMD subseries.  I hate fetish genres and I especially hate bad TFs (which, as usual, comprise 90% of the genre).  And I have a policy of not reading TF fanfics -- now I may 'skim' one from time to time, but I don't 'read' it through.


----------



## Kishi (May 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Only one type of Pokemon TF has any narrative merit to me, and that's the PMD subseries.  I hate fetish genres and I especially hate bad TFs (which, as usual, comprise 90% of the genre).  And I have a policy of not reading TF fanfics -- now I may 'skim' one from time to time, but I don't 'read' it through.


Okay I respect that decision and thank you for your inputâ€¦ but a simple no thanks would sufficeâ€¦


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Blissey is only a Special staller (especially as of G4), physical moves will still take it down.  Heck, considering how weak its Defense is even an Arm Thrust or Double Kick would probably take it down, and you can't Focus Sash those.



I said this because Fairy Type could add more weakness to Blissey instead of the only Fighting Type. Also, Blissey won't hold Focus Sash but leftover.

At this moment, Special move with Super effective such as Focus Blast can deal great damage(but lag of accuracy) as well as Psyshock which deal physical damage(it's x1 effective but the spacial sweeper could deal about 30% up to 50% instead of useless). If they're more, the combination of Skarmbliss will break as well.


----------



## DrDingo (May 29, 2013)

This thread is the first I've heard of this fairy type. Where did the speculation all come from?


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2013)

Some alleged friend-of-a-friend who was supposedly playtesting X and Y betas is believed to have claimed that it was possibly confirmed to exist in there, and described it as being immune to and SE against dragons, but weak to Poison and Steel.

Officially, all we know (from a Sylveon skit in the Japanese _Pokemon Smash_) is that Sylveon's reactions to Fighting and Poison don't match any known type; in particular Poison seemed to be supereffective on it.


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Some alleged friend-of-a-friend who was supposedly playtesting X and Y betas is believed to have claimed that it was possibly confirmed to exist in there, and described it as being immune to and SE against dragons, but weak to Poison and Steel.
> 
> Officially, all we know (from a Sylveon skit in the Japanese _Pokemon Smash_) is that Sylveon's reactions to Fighting and Poison don't match any known type; in particular Poison seemed to be supereffective on it.


 Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, Light type, please.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2013)

You can probably tell I don't invest much stock in rumors.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2013)

The rumor's popular 'cause it successfully predicted stuff like names and attacks.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2013)

Oh yes, that.  But that still leaves it in "possibly true" instead of "absolutely true" territory.  Won't know for sure until an official source publicizes it and/or the game comes out.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Fairy Type confirmed, there goes my hope for a light type.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Well now we have actual confirmation. 

GameFreak, why isn't the Fairy type weak to steel? Faeries hate iron and steel.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that I have a 3DS I suddenly care about Pokemon again. Let's do this.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm really liking the new dragon.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

That butterfly is frickin AWESOME. I really like the new style, it feels like a fresh start for the franchise. Of course there'll be a pikachu in there _somewhere_.

To Bulbapedia I away!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

I need to get back into Pokemon... my 3ds just collects dust ATM.

Time to see what insane terrorist group we'll stop single handedly this time.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Meanwhile Marill is now a fairy type for some reason... dafuq.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Meanwhile Marill is now a fairy type for some reason... dafuq.


 And Jigglypuff and Gardevoir.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Jigglypuff and gardevoir kind of make sense, Jigglypuff has powers related to sleep (and some ability to float), while gardevoir is like a spirit but not a ghost, so fairy makes sense.

Meanwhile, marill has no magical abilties, its just a water mouse. Some say "Oh its in the fairy egg group", well so is pikachu, should we turn pikachu into a fairy princess?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not so fond of the name 'Fairy type', but it's cool that we have a new type to experiment with.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

So

Is anyone else excited that you can fondle Lucario

Anyone


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So
> 
> Is anyone else excited that you can fondle Lucario
> 
> Anyone


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

While we are here... Ive never understood the appeal of Lucario. Its just meh.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> While we are here... Ive never understood the appeal of Lucario. Its just meh.


Idk same reason as renamon?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So
> 
> Is anyone else excited that you can fondle Lucario
> 
> Anyone



I knew the second I saw Pokemon-amie furries would be all over it. Maybe it'll be like in Hey You, Pikachu! and it'll react badly to bad touchie.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Gardevoir better hide.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know about you, but I think this whole Fairy type business will be FAAAAABULOOOOOUUUSSSS!!!


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Sky battles!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

As much as I won't take back my Dratini image macro, I did get some satisfaction seeing Gardevoir take out a Hydreigon with a Fairy move.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Sky battles!



I don't understand why I'm so excited about this.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I don't understand why I'm so excited about this.


 I know right!?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I don't understand why I'm so excited about this.


Because they actually added something new? :v


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

The Horde battles look awesome!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

Vids or it didn't happen.

Oh, and regarding the new bonding feature, somebody in the Bulbagarden forums posited this:



> petting Mesprit.



...you wanna draw straws?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ...you wanna draw straws?



Scratching Shedinja's back anyone? Pokemon really are nightmare fuel. If it wasn't for that cutesy anime look we'd all appreciate it for what it truly is.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Because they actually added something new? :v


Maybe I'm mistaken, but it looks to me like sky battles are just regular battles with a different background. Considering all the new stuff they add throughout the games... brushing them all off and then praising this is kinda silly, yeah?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


>



what

WHAT

wtf this is awesome

tell me how gurl, tell me right now


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

It's apparently called a "Horde" battle.  As in "A horde of wild [Pokemon] appeared!"  So you only send out one Mon, but you may be facing up to five simultaneously.

It also looks like a quicker way to catch certain rarely-seen species of Pokemon.  If you could do that in Castelia Garden, you'd find an Eevee in roughly 1 of 4 battles.

I wanna see what it looks like if the lead Pokemon has Cute Charm though.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


>


I can just imagine fighting a horde with Gyarados.

Axew's Attack fell!
Axew's Attack fell!
Axew's Attack fell!
Axew's Attack fell!
Axew's Attack fell!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

If this image is any indication, they'll probably collate the messages together.  They should be doing that with the animations, too.  Why in G5 do multi-hit attacks inflict simultaneously but multi-hit status moves hit one at a time?

Of course, Horde battles also mean you can finally be SWARMED BY ZUBATS ANY TIME YOU ENTER A CAVE.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Of course, Horde battles also mean you can finally be SWARMED BY ZUBATS ANY TIME YOU ENTER A CAVE.



ahhhhhhhhh you just ruined gen 6 why you tell me this


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

Look on the bright side:  There may or may not actually be Zubats in Kalos, and Helioptile's Parabolic Charge hits all Pokemon on the field at the same time.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Look on the bright side:  There may or may not actually be Zubats in Kalos, and Helioptile's Parabolic Charge hits all Pokemon on the field at the same time.



It is my greatest hope children will one day ask, playing Pokemon of the Future, 'mister, what's a zubat?'.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

...and then wonder why their parents run away screaming....


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ...and then wonder why their parents run away screaming....



I already know the seas will be filled with tentacool, that's just a fact of life. I'll probably learn to hate whatever passes for zubat in X&Y pretty quickly.


----------



## Teal (Jun 12, 2013)

I LOVE ZUBAT


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Teal said:


> I LOVE ZUBAT



I will punch you in the babymaker, I swear it >:c


----------



## Teal (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Teal said:


>



I honestly didn't see that coming. Truly it is _I_ who should be punched in the babymaker.

Let us stop this warring and arrange to have a SKY HORDE BATTLE on launch day.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

Sky hording orgies will be next Pokefur fetish.


----------



## Teal (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I honestly didn't see that coming. Truly it is _I_ who should be punched in the babymaker.
> 
> Let us stop this warring and arrange to have a SKY HORDE BATTLE on launch day.


 Victory will be mine.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Teal said:


> Victory will be mine.



Lemme guess, six zubat using supersonic? I have never met your kind of evil before. Can't believe I'm saying this next bit srsly and in context, but:

I challenge you to a PKMN battle!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I challenge you to a PKMN battle!


Shit just got real folks.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> what he did there



iseewhatyoudidthere


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

Idongetit :C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2013)

Teal said:


>



<3



Falaffel said:


> Idongetit :C



It still looks exactly the same.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It still looks exactly the same.


... I was thinking it was more clever than that.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> ... I was thinking it was more clever than that.



I was comparing the progression of Pokemon to the progression of Final Fantasy. I thought it was interesting to see that both have come from side-on, sprite-art, simple battle-RPGs and became 3D, complex games that have kept their core mechanics but still managed to advance as far as they have.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> I was comparing the progression of Pokemon to the progression of Final Fantasy. I thought it was interesting to see that both have come from side-on, sprite-art, simple battle-RPGs and became 3D, complex games that have kept their core mechanics but still managed to advance as far as they have.



I feel like a smarty for getting it. Let's go and SMUG somewhere roku-chan~


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2013)

I look forward to Pokemon X and Y. I would like to get whatever one has the neat Y-antlered deer Pokemon... would that be version X then? I don't know.
I think I need to play through Pokemon Black before I even think about Pokemon X lol. I also don't have a newer DS so I think I'm screwed regardless. OHH WELL.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

Final Fantasy has changed or at least tweaked its battle system in every installment, much more obviously than Pokemon.

- FF1 had limited MP per spell level and a Dragon Quest style battle system
- FF2 had no character classes or traditional experience points
- FF3 introduced the Job system
- FF4 introduced ATB
- FF5's Job system let you mix and match skills
- FF6 taught magic via Esper/Magicite system
- FF7 had the Materia slot system and Limit Breaks
- FF8 had the Draw and Junction systems
- FFX did not use the ATB system or traditional level-ups
- FF12's ATB system allowed you to decide actions in advance, and had Gambits to automate things for you
- FF13 went all action-RPG

While Pokemon:
- G2 split Special between Special Atk and Special Def
- G3 added Abilities
- G4 properly split attacks between Physical and Special damage

(I'm only counting changes to the core battle _mechanics_ here; not counting changes to the battle _formats_ i.e. Double/Triple/Horde battles)

PS: http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Four_new_Pokémon_revealed_in_July_CoroCoro


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken, but it looks to me like sky battles are just regular battles with a different background. Considering all the new stuff they add throughout the games... brushing them all off and then praising this is kinda silly, yeah?



Well you can only use pokemon that fly, odds are there will be unique dynamics are as aerial manuvers and such.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Well you can only use pokemon that fly, odds are there will be unique dynamics are as aerial manuvers and such.



I look forward to seeing an army of Drifbloons tearing up the skies, stealing children.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I look forward to seeing an army of Drifbloons tearing up the skies, stealing children.



Mother of God.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2013)

I bet you anything Sky battles will be just like 2v2 battles, 3v3 battles, or rotation battles.

Ignored by the playerbase.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I bet you anything Sky battles will be just like 2v2 battles, 3v3 battles, or rotation battles.



Don't ruin this. Try and make it better, because right now I'm having a hard time disagreeing with you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

So what happens when you use fly in an air battle... and how do you command your Pokemon if it's so high and your not on it?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So what happens when you use fly in an air battle... and how do you command your Pokemon if it's so high and your not on it?



Start by getting some of the stuff its having, then you will get how to command it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2013)

Nooooooo, secretfur was right about the bad touchie. [noparse][/noparse]



Stratadrake said:


> If this image is any indication, they'll probably collate the messages together.


It's promising.  [noparse][/noparse]



Digitalpotato said:


> I bet you anything Sky battles will be just like 2v2 battles, 3v3 battles, or rotation battles.
> 
> Ignored by the playerbase.


Well it's just regular battles but more limited, soooo...



Grimfang999 said:


> Well you can only use pokemon that fly, odds are there will be unique dynamics are as aerial manuvers and such.


It's possible, sure. But then, wouldn't they explain that? Like they did with horde battles?


----------



## Teal (Jun 12, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I look forward to Pokemon X and Y. I would like to get whatever one has the neat Y-antlered deer Pokemon... would that be version X then? I don't know.
> I think I need to play through Pokemon Black before I even think about Pokemon X lol. I also don't have a newer DS so I think I'm screwed regardless. OHH WELL.


 CLAYTON?! Long time no see. yes, X version has the deer.



secretfur said:


> I look forward to seeing an army of Drifbloons tearing up the skies, stealing children.


 That would be epic!


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm particularly impressed by the new Player Search System that has recently been announced. Finally, no more waiting for ages on Wifi to get a decent battle! I'm also glad it has now become much easier to battle with friends on wifi. This is gonna be great.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2013)

We can get a decent battle now if you want!!

This is a small thing, but one thing I seriously like is the environment in PSS battles. It's like... perfect.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This is a small thing, but one thing I seriously like is the environment in PSS battles. It's like... perfect.


Definitely. It looks way nicer than the grassy area they used in all the trailers.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2013)

Before you guys decide to shelve ice types and never use them again, don't forget that a lot of dragon types out there have another type like Flying or Ground that gives them a _double_ weakness to Ice.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Before you guys decide to shelve ice types and never use them again, don't forget that a lot of dragon types out there have another type like Flying or Ground that gives them a _double_ weakness to Ice.



Shh.

As SirRob can tell you, my Garchomp got destroyed by GenV. Let's not publicise his weaknesses. 

He's literally my most attractive Pokemon, and I want him to be able to strut his stuff again. :c


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Before you guys decide to shelve ice types and never use them again, don't forget that a lot of dragon types out there have another type like Flying or Ground that gives them a _double_ weakness to Ice.



Ice-types are too cool to shelve.

I got finally got my hands on White 2! Pokemon is back in my life.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Ice-types are too cool to shelve.
> 
> I got finally got my hands on White 2! Pokemon is back in my life.


Tell me how it is, I haven't played the twos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Ice-types are too cool to shelve.



I know. I love Lapras. Not to mention THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone was telling me about a hard mode after beating Black 2 (as well as an.....easy mode for beating White 2). Well, I beat Black 2 the night it was released and picked up my preorder. I got absolutely donkey dick. :/
Dunno why.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I know. I love Lapras. Not to mention THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOOOOM.



I haven't played competitive since Gen3, are ice-types still amazballs?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I haven't played competitive since Gen3, are ice-types still amazballs?


They never were. But no, Stealth Rock ruins them.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They never were. But no, Stealth Rock ruins them.



Damn, it has been a while. I'm remembering everything rose-coloured. 

Oh well, guess it's time to EV train beyond leveling up an Eevee so it learns Bite.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I haven't played competitive since Gen3, are ice-types still amazballs?



No, because everyone uses Stealth Rock.

That's another reason not to play competitively - you can't use your favourites cause everyone just spams whatever is "top tier".


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> No, because everyone uses Stealth Rock.
> 
> That's another reason not to play competitively - you can't use your favourites cause everyone just spams whatever is "top tier".



So it's either Smogon or not at all? I wanted to conquer the scene with woopers :c


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, fuck smogon in the ass for ruining online play for everone else :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Yeah, fuck smogon in the ass for ruining online play for everone else :V



Surely there must be other rulesets? Though I guess I could just own NU tier or something.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Surely there must be other rulesets? Though I guess I could just own NU tier or something.


My brother loves the Pokemon Zigzagoon, and right now he's training a Linoone to use in battle, simply because he likes it. My favourite pokemon is Breloom which, brilliantly, is an OU tier pokemon. Trouble is though that I am a bit of a slave to the tier system. I have a few pokemon EV trained that are below OU though, like Porygon-Z, Umbreon, and Dusclops.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> My brother loves the Pokemon Zigzagoon, and right now he's training a Linoone to use in battle, simply because he likes it. My favourite pokemon is Breloom which, brilliantly, is an OU tier pokemon. Trouble is though that I am a bit of a slave to the tier system. I have a few pokemon EV trained that are below OU though, like Porygon-Z, Umbreon, and Dusclops.



That's one of the things I was wondering. Although OU are ...over used, it_ is_ possible to win with any decent team providing you know what you're doing?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That's one of the things I was wondering. Although OU are ...over used, it_ is_ possible to win with any decent team providing you know what you're doing?


The great thing about pokemon is that you can be strategic with whatever pokemon you like, and the ones they say are best don't have to be exclusively the only ones you use. 
Earlier today I had a battle with my brother who used Deoxys, Genesect, and Emboar. And I did actually manage to win using Aggron, Guts toxic orb Swellow, and Hippowdon. Just goes to show that it's not worth completely overlooking pokemon of lower tiers.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2013)

Mm! Even skilled players tend to include some lower tier Pokemon on their teams for surprise and synergy. 

Okay, so I was watching a discussion of the Roundtable, and apparently you can choose from multiple songs when playing a PSS battle? If that's true, then I can kiss my non-Pokemon life goodbye. I've DREAMT of that.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Okay, so I was watching a discussion of the Roundtable, and apparently you can choose from multiple songs when playing a PSS battle? If that's true, then I can kiss my non-Pokemon life goodbye. I've DREAMT of that.


That sounds epic! There's always been Pokemon music I liked in each game, like Lance's theme and the Team plasma battle music (especially in the second ones). If I could set some of X and Y's best sounding tracks to play while in a link battle, that'd be brilliant.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

So this appeared on my Facebook dashboard.

Anyways, my favorite Pokemon is Blaziken, and I tend to like Fire types, dark types, and steel types a lot.

EDIT:


SirRob said:


> Mm! Even skilled players tend to include some lower tier Pokemon on their teams for surprise and synergy.
> 
> Okay, so I was watching a discussion of the Roundtable, and apparently you can choose from multiple songs when playing a PSS battle? If that's true, then I can kiss my non-Pokemon life goodbye. I've DREAMT of that.


Heck, using a weak pokemon can be a good thing with the right set.
Get a weak low leveled Pokemon that has a Focus Sash and knows the moves Endeavor and Quick Attack and you can guaruntee the knockout of at least one opponent's Pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mm! Even skilled players tend to include some lower tier Pokemon on their teams for surprise and synergy.
> 
> Okay, so I was watching a discussion of the Roundtable, and apparently you can choose from multiple songs when playing a PSS battle? If that's true, then I can kiss my non-Pokemon life goodbye. I've DREAMT of that.



Like...songs on your SD card? Because if I can play this during a Pokemon battle against a legendary, a BIG boy, I am FUCKING set.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Like...songs on your SD card? Because if I can play this during a Pokemon battle against a legendary, a BIG boy, I am FUCKING set.


I doubt it-- I've never seen a Nintendo game that allows you to put in your own music. I don't think it applies to non-PSS battles, anyway.

Also I love that song fsstjxgijerqw


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Surely there must be other rulesets? Though I guess I could just own NU tier or something.



There's no real "Ranked mode" to quarantine the "Stop having fun" types.

Which there should so the Walking Stereotypesâ„¢ will get quarantined, and we won't be going around ruining their fun.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

All I want is to trade and fight friends for fun :c


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2013)

Well if you're just playing with friends, then yeah, don't worry about having a good team. Odds are, if you're too good, no one will wanna play you anyway.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well if you're just playing with friends, then yeah, don't worry about having a good team. Odds are, if you're too good, no one will wanna play you anyway.



I don't want it to be just spamming flamethrower, some strategy would be nice. But as far as I can tell there is no middle ground for pokemon, it's all or nothing. Hardcore shit braw.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...so the Walking Stereotypesâ„¢ will get quarantined and we won't be going around ruining their fun.


Nor they ours.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone play the trading card game online?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't, sorry!

Okay, now that I know he has a hi-ougi, I think I will use Litleo in game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2013)

So they revealed the new names?  *trying to ignore everything but official site reveals*

Hmm, okay.  Litleo is totally cute, and so is the name, but he ain't stealing Shinx's thunder any time soon.  (Hey, somebody draw Litleo vs. Shinx.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

I.
Want.
This.
Thing.
NOW!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> All I want is to trade and fight friends for fun :c



If you're playing with people you know IRL, then that's different.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Amahgawd they're so cute lookin.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't really like those designs.
I kind of like the bear cub thing, I suppose.
But it reminds me of some Pokemon I've seen before I think...


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't really like those designs.
> I kind of like the bear cub thing, I suppose.
> But it reminds me of some Pokemon I've seen before I think...


Shinx?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Found my custom battle music for X&Y. Gotta be classy about these things.

Been getting stuck into W2 for the last few hours. The pokemon distribution is strange, but refreshing. I am proud of my Oshawott's nickname, it's both a reference to an ingame item and a visual pun in certain contexts.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Erg now I really want to play Pokemon >.<


----------



## Distorted (Jun 14, 2013)

If I can play to Colress's theme in all my fights, then I will be forever intent.

Like real talk, that man blinded me with science. I wish I could touch his coat, errmahgarsh.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd fight to guile's theme.

No need for explanation.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

So over on the Bulbagarden forums there's a lot of discussion and speculation about the Fairy type.  It was rumored to be SE against Dark, but then does that mean Hydreigon takes 4x damage from Fairy moves?  A 4x weakness is not unusual for pseudolegends, but when Gardevoir nailed Hydreigon with a STAB Fairy Wind it only did about 55% damage, which is about the same you can expect to get if you hit Hydreigon with an Ice Shard (base power = 40) which is only 2x SE.

This suggests Fairy is normal on Dark, contrary to rumors.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So over on the Bulbagarden forums there's a lot of discussion and speculation about the Fairy type.  It was rumored to be SE against Dark, but then does that mean Hydreigon takes 4x damage from Fairy moves?  A 4x weakness is not unusual for pseudolegends, but when Gardevoir nailed Hydreigon with a STAB Fairy Wind it only did about 55% damage, which is about the same you can expect to get if you hit Hydreigon with an Ice Shard (base power = 40) which is only 2x SE.
> 
> This suggests Fairy is normal on Dark, contrary to rumors.


Maybe it was holding a fairy berry?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So over on the Bulbagarden forums there's a lot of discussion and speculation about the Fairy type.  It was rumored to be SE against Dark, but then does that mean Hydreigon takes 4x damage from Fairy moves?  A 4x weakness is not unusual for pseudolegends, but when Gardevoir nailed Hydreigon with a STAB Fairy Wind it only did about 55% damage, which is about the same you can expect to get if you hit Hydreigon with an Ice Shard (base power = 40) which is only 2x SE.
> 
> This suggests Fairy is normal on Dark, contrary to rumors.



Or maybe Fairy Wind is a weak move. *shrugs*


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So over on the Bulbagarden forums there's a lot of discussion and speculation about the Fairy type.  It was rumored to be SE against Dark, but then does that mean Hydreigon takes 4x damage from Fairy moves?  A 4x weakness is not unusual for pseudolegends, but when Gardevoir nailed Hydreigon with a STAB Fairy Wind it only did about 55% damage, which is about the same you can expect to get if you hit Hydreigon with an Ice Shard (base power = 40) which is only 2x SE.
> 
> This suggests Fairy is normal on Dark, contrary to rumors.


I would have expected Fairy to be normal on Dark. 
The idea behind Dark in my mind is that it is an evil force that can trick and overpower the more supernatural types like Psychic and Ghost, and can only be confronted and defeated by the nobility and power of Fighting (as Dark Pokemon would be better at tricks and evil than raw combat) and the intervenement of Bug (which I would imagine to stop their train of thought and distract them). Fairy doesn't fit in anywhere.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe it was holding a fairy berry?


Nope, you would expect to see an extra animation signifying that the item is taking effect.



Digitalpotato said:


> Or maybe Fairy Wind is a weak move. *shrugs*


Like what, 10 or 20 base power?  As in half a Scratch or a fraction of Incinerate (which won't even kill a Paras) ?  Really doubtful that a fully-evolved Gardevoir would be using a joke-level move on Hydreigon.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I would have expected Fairy to be normal on Dark.
> The idea behind Dark in my mind is that it is an evil force that can trick and overpower the more supernatural types like Psychic and Ghost, and can only be confronted and defeated by the nobility and power of Fighting (as Dark Pokemon would be better at tricks and evil than raw combat) and the intervenement of Bug (which I would imagine to stop their train of thought and distract them). Fairy doesn't fit in anywhere.



Well it depends, it can work either way. Fairy can represent innocence but can also represent light. If innocence and puristy, dark could corrupt, but if light welll light beating dark goes without saying.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Well it depends, it can work either way. Fairy can represent innocence but can also represent light. If innocence and puristy, dark could corrupt, but if light welll light beating dark goes without saying.



I thought fairy was basically magic-type. Because magic beats dragons in every legend ever.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I thought fairy was basically magic-type. Because magic beats dragons in every legend ever.


FAIRY-KUN USE MAGIC MISSLE.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder which types will be super effective against Fairy. That'd change the metagame a bit, as I am guessing walls like Chansey and Blissey might have a second or third weakness if they turn out to be fairies.


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope with the Fairy type they don't stick to the cutesy shit.

Both of these are faeries.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I wonder which types will be super effective against Fairy. That'd change the metagame a bit, as I am guessing walls like Chansey and Blissey might have a second or third weakness if they turn out to be fairies.


So far the money is on Steel and Poison.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

Which'll make Scizor even MORE useful.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Which'll make Scizor even MORE useful.


Yeah. I'd imagine being fairy would give you more disadvantages than advantages. The kind of pokemon to turn fairy are the sort to have a high special defense, so faster physical dragons like Garchomp, Salamence, and Haxorus will still destroy them easy as pie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I hope with the Fairy type they don't stick to the cutesy shit.
> 
> Both of these are faeries.
> Pics



So is this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool fairies would rock. :<


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Shinx?


No...I believe it reminded me of some new small Fire type Pokemon from Black and White.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> No...I believe it reminded me of some new small Fire type Pokemon from Black and White.


Challenge accepted. It's got to be Victini, Pansear, or Darumaka? Otherwise I've got nothing.
Unless it's Litwick. The name is quite similar.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Challenge accepted. It's got to be Victini, Pansear, or Darumaka? Otherwise I've got nothing.


Darumaka. Sorry...For some reason I'm still not very familiar with Black and White Pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Darumaka. Sorry...For some reason I'm still not very familiar with Black and White Pokemon.


Yay, I (sort of) guessed it right. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

I am SO FUCKING RIIIIICH!! 
Abyssal Ruins! Get BANK! $1.1mil!!


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 15, 2013)

Also think its nice that there seems to be some easy to aquire fire types this game. Aside from starters the past couple of gens have been rather deprived for fire types (exception being litwick, but that is more of a ghost)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I am SO FUCKING RIIIIICH!!
> Abyssal Ruins! Get BANK! $1.1mil!!



Please, tell me what drugs you take so I can experience whatever 'reality' is for you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Please, tell me what drugs you take so I can experience whatever 'reality' is for you.



I pop a pill called Pokemon Black 2.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I pop a pill called Pokemon Black 2.



Ooh wanna trade version exclusives sometime?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ooh wanna trade version exclusives sometime?



If I can get them. I've only caught 18 Pokemon the entire game.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I am SO FUCKING RIIIIICH!!
> Abyssal Ruins! Get BANK! $1.1mil!!



Aight, aight. I see you there. I bet you ain't out here hustlin these trainers, murkin these pokuhmon, makin that pokepaper. You ain't bout that life. What you got baby. What!? What!?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

If anyone has White 2 and Regirock, PM me. I need your Iceberg Key.
I've decided to do for Black 2 what I did in Borderlands 2 and get all the legendaries. Pointless and many of them suck, but it's rewarding to get them.
...
I love that music it plays when you unlock a key.



Distorted said:


> Aight, aight. I see you there. I bet you ain't out here hustlin these trainers, murkin these pokuhmon, makin that pokepaper. You ain't bout that life. What you got baby. What!? What!?



I got that DJ Reg-E-ROCK.


----------



## waffles~ (Jun 16, 2013)

hey guys! i'm trying to clear up and get rid of a ton of shinies on my HG 
i have more info in my thread here if anyone's interested!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2013)

Insert evil laugh here *MUAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I am SO FUCKING RIIIIICH!!
> Abyssal Ruins! Get BANK! $1.1mil!!



I was ridiculously rich on white, then I spent it all on drugs (to power up my pokemons, mainly my lilligants. I fucking love lilligants (...In a platonic pokemon-trainer way I swear))


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> I was ridiculously rich on white, then I spent it all on drugs (to power up my pokemons, mainly my lilligants. I fucking love lilligants (...In a platonic pokemon-trainer way I swear))


Just looked up Lilligant on Smogon. They actually look pretty good. Solid stats, good ability in Chlorophyll, and a decent movepool that includes quiver dance. To top it all off, they look pretty cool as well. I see why you like them so much.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> FAIRY-KUN USE MAGIC MISSLE.



Then it should be strong against dark.

Because you use it to attack the darkness.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

You know, Pokemon B&W2...has too many connectivity options. I never thought merely sending data could be that extra and at times confusing for a Nintendo handheld. Thought this was marketed to children. 6-9

I mean let's look at this. 
Correct me on anything I may get wrong.
But first you have your basic Nintendo Wi-Fi options on the title screen which requires that friend code bullshit I hope to FUCK they drop in the next handheld.
Then there's the Pokemon center that is required to mingle with other people close by with it's three specific rooms doing something different for each.
Now you have the C-Gear which has it's own wireless functions, it's own Nintendo Wifi functions, and infrared which I have no clue why it's there, but having it on actually eats battery life.
Then there is Unova Link which is required for trading keys and crap through wireless (and of course you can't trade keys over WiFi which is a big inconvenience because the keys unlock the biggest game changers from difficulties to White Forest/Black City).
Then there's that Entra Link thing where you basically get "DLC" from the Pokemon website, but you need an account and a sleeping Pokemon.
THEN there's the Poke transfer lab which requires _DS Download Play_ to work since Pokemon: Unova is too fancy to run the same type of trading between the other titles ON THE SAME HARDWARE. And trade one thing, you can't send it back.
All of these you have to walk to in game, go through the main menu, or access through the touch screen.

What the Hell? Why not one menu for all of this. ;-;
Great games all four, but geez... You'd think they pushed the whole "connect with people" too far.


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

I never use the connectivity things because I didn't get it the first time (or forgot how it works) and I'm to lazy to get the manual out each time.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

It has always annoyed me that when you want to battle on wifi, there are different rooms for single, double, triple, and rotation battles. It divides the chance of finding someone on wifi to battle by four. Because waiting for battles on there takes ages.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 16, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It has always annoyed me that when you want to battle on wifi, there are different rooms for single, double, triple, and rotation battles. It divides the chance of finding someone on wifi to battle by four. Because waiting for battles on there takes ages.



Beats the alternative.

"Alright let's do a battle."
"PKMN Trainer rob challenged you to a triple battle."
"What? HEY! My team isn't specialized for that!"


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Beats the alternative.
> 
> "Alright let's do a battle."
> "PKMN Trainer rob challenged you to a triple battle."
> "What? HEY! My team isn't specialized for that!"


Ok, I have changed my mind. I agree with you now.


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Beats the alternative.
> 
> "Alright let's do a battle."
> "PKMN Trainer rob challenged you to a triple battle."
> "What? HEY! My team isn't specialized for that!"


 Due to my OCD I'm always ready for all battle types.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I never use the connectivity things because I didn't get it the first time (or forgot how it works) and I'm to lazy to get the manual out each time.



I don't blame you. It's ridiculous. But I'd like to access some of these larger game pieces.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

The PSS is supposed to simplify all that, I believe.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

...PSS?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Player Search System. It's like the CGear in Black/White but also seems to incorporate the Pokemon Center Wifi features.
Dunno if you can do Random Matchups through that though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2013)

Crap.

Seems my little Dratini Pokememe is now the #5 all-time-faved image in my DeviantART gallery and has its sights set squarely on #4.  And it's also currently the #2 Google Images result for "dratini fairy".

I would not call this "going viral" yet, but . . . crap.



XoPachi said:


> THEN there's the Poke transfer lab which requires _DS Download Play_ to work since Pokemon: Unova is too fancy to run the same type of trading between the other titles ON THE SAME HARDWARE. And trade one thing, you can't send it back.


BW1 and BW2 trade more or less seamlessly between each other; the reason you can't just trade between G4 and G5 is, well, because of Pokemon/moves/abilities/held items that didn't exist in G4.  It's not the hardware's fault.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, you made that? I thought you just found it, haha. I've seen it outside this thread, too. That was a funny thing, I love Simpsons references.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2013)

I picked a basically random image from Bulbapedia and overlaid an SVG caption on it in Inkscape.  Its native size is actually 640x480, I just scaled it down to a 320x240 JPG before uploading to the Internet (I uploaded it to the Bulbagarden forums first, then deviantART, then Photobucket).

So yes, technically I did create it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Crap.
> 
> Seems my little Dratini Pokememe is now the #5 all-time-faved image in my DeviantART gallery and has its sights set squarely on #4.  And it's also currently the #2 Google Images result for "dratini fairy".
> 
> ...



Wasn't blaming the hardware. :/


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 17, 2013)

If you walk in 8 directions in X and Y, will it mean that other trainers might be able to turn around and see you more easily when you walk past them?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder how awkward it'll look with trainers spinning around in place trying to catch you.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I wonder how awkward it'll look with trainers spinning around in place trying to catch you.



It'll be really creepy if they just rotate. Hopefully they'll just stand looking about like normal people, then make a Metal Gear 'huh?' if you run past them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If you walk in 8 directions in X and Y, will it mean that other trainers might be able to turn around and see you more easily when you walk past them?



Oh my God...
Dodging the fuckers is gonna take work, but Pachi always finds a way.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...
> Dodging the fuckers is gonna take work, but Pachi always finds a way.


It can't be too bad. Most trainers just stand completely still facing a fixed direction. Not that I'd want to avoid them, exp is important as you go through the game anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, unless they bring back the breeders from BW2.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well, unless they bring back the breeders from BW2.



Those guys are great for leveling up fast!
I abused them so. XD


----------



## BRN (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well, unless they bring back the breeders from BW2.





FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Those guys are great for leveling up fast!
> I abused them so. XD



I agree, Pokemon breeders are the best part of the Pokemon games.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Those guys are great for leveling up fast!
> I abused them so. XD



Explain this wizardry, I am new to BW2. Also where the hell can I get a fire-type?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Those guys are great for leveling up fast!
> I abused them so. XD


The ones in the White Treehollow and Black Tower are, at least.



Seekrit said:


> Explain this wizardry, I am new to BW2. Also where the hell can I get a fire-type?


Try the Virbank Complex.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Try the Virbank Complex.



Thank you, Sir Robert. I have named my new growlithe after you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Everyone else names their rival something like Douche or dickhead right?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Thank you, Sir Robert. I have named my new growlithe after you.


Oh!! I'm glad you didn't find a Magby instead!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Everyone else names their rival something like Douche or dickhead right?



Been calling mine Enus in every game for the last six years.



SirRob said:


> Oh!! I'm glad you didn't find a Magby instead!



Growlithe is best fire puppy.


----------



## Percy (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Everyone else names their rival something like Douche or dickhead right?


Oh, how original. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh, how original. :V


I know right?

I'm a creative GENIUS.
So much so that I go to the genius bar to quench my thirst.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Everyone else names their rival something like Douche or dickhead right?



I only named the REd and Blue rival "DORK" because he was a douchebag. 

I also named a PokÃ©mon "Suck it" so I could tell him "Go!  Suck it"


However I prefer giving PokÃ©mon other silly names. LIke "Oh no! It". That way you get silly messages like this
"Oh no! It used cut."
"Oh no! It gained 38 EXP."
"What? Oh no! It is evolving!"
"Oh no! It fainted"
"Crap! I used cut."
"Shit! I fainted"


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Digispud, you are my favourite now. 

I usually give them names like James or Reginald, because I like my mons classy~


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought everyone did this... its so much fun.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I thought everyone did this... its so much fun.



Well of course. Seeing 'Reginald used Slash' puts me in mind of a gentleman murderer, and I give a small chuckle.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh the wonders of nicknames.
nothing like the uber immature "What? My Dick is evolving!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

New rumor:  Litleo isn't actually a lion.  He evolves into a Manticore Pokemon.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> New rumor:  Litleo isn't actually a lion.  He evolves into a Manticore Pokemon.



Well Girafarig is already thing, so it's certainly possible. More mythological type mons would be most welcome in my pokedex.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> New rumor:  Litleo isn't actually a lion.  He evolves into a Manticore Pokemon.


That'd be so freaking cool.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, it would be cool.  "Ordinary lion" would basically be just a Fire-type clone of the Luxray family.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Made my day.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 18, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> However I prefer giving PokÃ©mon other silly names. LIke "Oh no! It". That way you get silly messages like this
> "Oh no! It used cut."
> "Oh no! It gained 38 EXP."
> "What? Oh no! It is evolving!"
> ...


That sounds brilliant. Closest thing I have done to that is name my Dusclops 'Something'. I only called it that because it's a strange-looking pokemon, but I did end up with quotes like 'Something fainted'. Nowhere near as funny, but mildly entertaining.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone got a Pokemon named Who?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

I see Black Tower isn't playing any games. 
"Boss Trainer is about to send out ENTEI."

It's alright. All legendaries are garbage anyway. Level 100 Golduck took care of that scrub REAL quick.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> However I prefer giving PokÃ©mon other silly names. LIke "Oh no! It". That way you get silly messages like this
> "Oh no! It used cut."
> "Oh no! It gained 38 EXP."
> "What? Oh no! It is evolving!"
> ...


 I am so doing that next time I play.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I see Black Tower isn't playing any games.
> "Boss Trainer is about to send out ENTEI."
> 
> It's alright. All legendaries are garbage anyway. Level 100 Golduck took care of that scrub REAL quick.


Yeah... Entei's kinda... yeah. Poor thing. It's like the worst legendary.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Entei is fucking cool but he sucks ass-butts.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2013)

Suicune>Raikou>Entei


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

Did anyone else find BW2 to be harder than the first? I'm actually having to use some thought to beat trainers, grinding seems to be impossible. Robert usually saves my ass though. FIRE FIRE FIRE.

Edit: lols, I love that comic.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Suicune>Raikou>Entei


Would be more accurate if Entei was all the way to the right of the screen.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Did anyone else find BW2 to be harder than the first? I'm actually having to use some thought to beat trainers, grinding seems to be impossible. Robert usually saves my ass though. FIRE FIRE FIRE.
> 
> Edit: lols, I love that comic.


 I found it harder because I never used fire. :/


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> I found it harder because I never used fire. :/



I have a sigilyph that's pulling some heavy duty too, those things are awesome. If you don't use fire what do you use instead?

M'team at present: Dewott, Growlithe, Ampharos, Sigilyph, Leavanny, Trapinch.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

I just used everything else. My team was, Serperior, Scolipede, Scrafty, Ampharos, Audino and Flygon.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 19, 2013)

My team is: Samurott, Shellder, Floatzel, Arcanine, Xatu, Porygon-Z
That's my BW/BW2 team.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My team is: Samurott, Shellder, Floatzel, Arcanine, Xatu, Porygon-Z
> That's my BW/BW2 team.



My Ampharos would like a word with you :3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> My Ampharos would like a word with you :3



D:
*cries because Electric-Type*


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> D:
> *cries because Electric-Type*



YEAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f278/katietiedrich/comic153.png


That's also what makes Quick Balls so damn awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2013)

So what, is Ampharos mega OP or something as with other electric types?

I need to PokÃ©mon again someday

I have an Ampharos on Soul Silver but I only got it for the sake of the Porkadicks. I chose an Arbok over it in my team.

I don't even know what is and isn't a good porkmun ;-;

The amount of deep knowledge in this game gives me a boner though so I'd like to get back in


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So what, is Ampharos mega OP or something as with other electric types?
> 
> I need to PokÃ©mon again someday
> 
> ...



Boy you SEEN that pic I posted? It's a MOTHERFUCKING AMPHAROS. Those little weird sheep/lighthouse things are unreal.

Srsly though they're alright and can be quite useful in competitive play. And it's so huggable.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Edit: lols, I love that comic.








(It makes no sense because it wasn't written my Katie herself, she just drew it^^)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> (It makes no sense because it wasn't written my Katie herself, she just drew it^^)



YES TO THIS

It is one of my most favourite comic strips of all ever. It brings many guttural sounds of laughter from my boorish face x3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone else notice that one of the default trianer skins in X and Y happens to look like Katie?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anyone else notice that one of the default trianer skins in X and Y happens to look like Katie?



She looks kinda similar but in my opinion the character looks a little too generic to draw conclusions^^


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd like to restart my Pokemon Black game and pay more attention to nature and ability. Anybody got a good link that details what's available for each Pokemon?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 19, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I'd like to restart my Pokemon Black game and pay more attention to nature and ability. Anybody got a good link that details what's available for each Pokemon?



I get all my info from Bulbapedia. You could try Smogon if you only care about fighting.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

Serebii is another fantastic place. So is Pokemon Showdown. http://pokemonshowdown.com/

Honestly, I feel like the only..."good" legendaries would be any dragon and Regigigas. Regigigas and Giratina own just because I find they look the coolest to me. 
I mean, Giratina fucking has

*SIX. LEGS.*​


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So what, is Ampharos mega OP or something as with other electric types?


Not really. It's too slow to be an effective sweeper, and while it has decent bulk, Electric's not really a great defensive typing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh.



SirRob said:


> Not really. It's too slow to be an effective sweeper, and while it has decent bulk, Electric's not really a great defensive typing.



Bitch please. That thing learns Focus Blast, Signal Beam, and Power Gem with HIGH ass special attack. May not be extremely fast, but it is great for versatility. Much like Genesect and his Fly learning ass.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not really. It's too slow to be an effective sweeper, and while it has decent bulk, Electric's not really a great defensive typing.



tell me more cool facts, pokÃ©mon master


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 19, 2013)

Been playing Pearl lately after picking up pokemon again.
Are legendaries way easier now or something?
I captured Palkiawhatever with 2 ultra balls and about 15% health, yet on all my previous games legendaries have been on 1% healthy with a status and taken over 40, what gives?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2013)

Wake me up when that PokÃ©fuser does more than just Gen 1 PokÃ©s. 

Because I really wanna see something like a Nidoran - Buneary.


----------



## Teal (Jun 19, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Been playing Pearl lately after picking up pokemon again.
> Are legendaries way easier now or something?
> I captured Palkiawhatever with 2 ultra balls and about 15% health, yet on all my previous games legendaries have been on 1% healthy with a status and taken over 40, what gives?


 Depends on the ball used, the PokÃ©mon's stats, the type of legendary. I've caught a Latios with one throw of a ball and and another time after a hour long assault with Timerballs and status conditions. Both were in different playthroughs of the same game


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bitch please. That thing learns Focus Blast, Signal Beam, and Power Gem with HIGH ass special attack. May not be extremely fast, but it is great for versatility. Much like Genesect and his Fly learning ass.


All of those moves either lack power or have terrible accuracy. Secondly, none of those moves can cover Ampharos' weakness-- Ground. So those moves aren't really anything special. It CAN learn Hidden Power Ice, but that also lacks power, and as I said, Ampharos is too slow to take advantage of its attacks, anyway. 
It's great in game, I've used it in game, but it's not really competitive material.


----------



## BRN (Jun 19, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Been playing Pearl lately after picking up pokemon again.
> Are legendaries way easier now or something?
> I captured Palkiawhatever with 2 ultra balls and about 15% health, yet on all my previous games legendaries have been on 1% healthy with a status and taken over 40, what gives?



Palkia and Dialga are actually different to the rest of the game's legendaries. You're "supposed" to catch them, so to speak, and the probabilities are easier.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So what, is Ampharos mega OP or something as with other electric types?



[video=youtube;TKqQ5SP8PKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKqQ5SP8PKM[/video]


(I am so sorry for your senses)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

Is that the episode that caused all those seizures

cause it sure looks like it


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Wake me up when that PokÃ©fuser does more than just Gen 1 PokÃ©s.
> 
> Because I really wanna see something like a Nidoran - Buneary.



You know, I never noticed that. It really is mostly gen 1. I'm not awful at drawing, so I could try my hand at it. Of course I'd have to wing it.



SirRob said:


> All of those moves either lack power or have terrible accuracy. Secondly, none of those moves can cover Ampharos' weakness-- Ground. So those moves aren't really anything special. It CAN learn Hidden Power Ice, but that also lacks power, and as I said, Ampharos is too slow to take advantage of its attacks, anyway.
> It's great in game, I've used it in game, but it's not really competitive material.



Oh, I'm talking strictly in game. I don't know much about competitive Pokemon.

Also. I do hope this is feature in game.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2013)

Ampharos is the best electric Pokemon, fuck anybody who disagrees!!!!

*EDIT:* I'm actually going to see what electric Pokemon is the best. I will report back with my results.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

Arceus-Electric.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn  The highest base statted electric Pokemon is Raikou.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Damn  The highest base statted electric Pokemon is Raikou.


You mean pure Electric, right?  Otherwise Zekrom owns it.



Gibby said:


> So what, is Ampharos mega OP or something as with other electric types?


Ampharos is practically an Electric Slowpoke.  So with a BST 500 that just means more points for its 110 Sp.Atk (the same as Jolteon's).


----------



## Distorted (Jun 19, 2013)

Idk, I prefer Magnezone. And also Ampharos can sorta dodge ground type moves with the red balloon item. 

On a side note, I happened to find and train an exceptional Weavile. I am proud of her, even if she can't stand up to a damn mach punch (screw you Infernape).


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You mean pure Electric, right?  Otherwise Zekrom owns it.
> 
> 
> Ampharos is practically an Electric Slowpoke.  So with a BST 500 that just means more points for its 110 Sp.Atk (the same as Jolteon's).



Yup, pure electric


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Ampharos is practically an Electric Slowpoke.  So with a BST 500 that just means more points for its 110 Sp.Atk (the same as Jolteon's).



what the penis is a BST


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what the penis is a BST


Blue salty tits?

Edit: this is a gawd awful post.
Why did i do this :c
This is low for even my standards...


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

Pokemon and their stats should be procedurally generated. The sheer certainty of set stats bites some of the fun. :c


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2013)

I love pokemon, it's a dream come true
Just like Madonna said, it's a true blue hue
The game is fun for both me and you


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> Pokemon and their stats should be procedurally generated. The sheer certainty of set stats bites some of the fun. :c



Could you even imagine how much more interesting this would make it? We still don't have much information on X&Y, and it does promise to change the series.

I will hope now.

And probably become disappoint.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2013)

I dunno how adding more random factors than Pokemon already has is more fun. I read an interview with Sakurai, who made Super Smash Bros; he talked about this and I agree with what he said. He said a game needs an element of unpredictability to keep from getting stagnant. 
Pokemon has plenty of this though, with critical hits, variable attack power, accuracy and secondary effects. 
There are also unpredictable elements crafted by the players, like held items, movesets and stat distributions.
Competitive players already complain about the wide range of things dependant on luck. 
Too many random factors, and the game loses all competitive value. It might be fun for a few hours, but it has no lasting appeal.
It's bad enough that X and Y are already messing with this factor by increasing critical hit and dodge ratios through Pokemon-amie. I don't want them to ruin one of my favorite competitive games.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

See, thing is, the critical hit RNG was an odd kind of randomness; it can blow up a well-laid strategy, and does add that little flavor of tension; "what if!". But if those ratios are going up with Pokemon-amie, it sounds like it's just another form of EV training.

And I get that IVs and Nature already do what I'm suggesting... 

...

Hrm. I guess I'm not _really_ looking for new features, not really. I'm just lamenting that so much of the competitive scene is rife with entirely optimised Pokemon. It seems passionless.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

...Passionless? How?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Passionless? How?



It's all numbers, Patches, all of it. Nothing but statisitics and probabilities.

It is cold and empty.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Been playing Pearl lately after picking up pokemon again.
> Are legendaries way easier now or something?
> I captured Palkiawhatever with 2 ultra balls and about 15% health, yet on all my previous games legendaries have been on 1% healthy with a status and taken over 40, what gives?



Some legendaries do, in fact, have a higher catch rate than others.

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_by_catch_rate

All G1 and G2 legendaries have the absolute minimum in catch rate (3).  Groudon/Kyogre are slightly easier (at 5).  Dialga/Palkia's catch rate is much higher (30, comparable to a Chatot or Ditto), and Reshiram/Zekrom's catch rate is higher still (at 45, comparable to a Scyther or Lapras).

Other times the Random Number God just likes you.  I caught Giratina (catch rate 3) in just *two* Great Balls.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Passionless? How?



Consider that Generation 2 told us "Strong Pokemon... weak Pokemon. That is just the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled Trainers should..." ... ... Go on. Fill in the gap.

But yeah, secretfluff got it best. There's no sentimentality, just numbers.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what the penis is a BST



Base Stat Total.  Base stats still being the largest factor in a Pokemon's HP/attacks/defenses/speed.

For example, most fully evolved common Pokemon have a BST in the high 400's or 500's even.  Fully evolved starters are a little stronger in the 530 range.  Lower tier legendaries are about 580.  Pseudolegends are 600 even.  Mascot legendaries get like 650.

You don't hang around Bulbapedia much, do you?



SirRob said:


> I read an interview with Sakurai, who made Super Smash Bros; he talked about this and I agree with what he said. He said a game needs an element of unpredictability to keep from getting stagnant.


*cough* random tripping *gesundheit*  I actually don't mind that, mainly because it really doesn't happen all that often.  Even when it does, it rarely swings the outcome of a (timed) match compared to, say, a Smash Ball.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> Consider that Generation 2 told us "Strong Pokemon... weak Pokemon. That is just the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled Trainers should..." ... ... Go on. Fill in the gap.
> 
> But yeah, secretfluff got it best. There's no sentimentality, just numbers.



...I never cared too much. Just a game to me. :/


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I never cared too much. Just a game to me. :/



The alternative is that I'm just seeking ways to rationalise how shit I am at the competitive scene. 

I build a team based preeeeetty much on awesomeness, type coverage and sex appeal. Trying to deviate from that feels odd, and trying to engineer a team based on their stats seems so ice-cold and mechanical by comparison. I'll be honest - I couldn't tell you the stats, EVs or Nature of any of my team members.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> The alternative is that I'm just seeking ways to rationalise how shit I am at the competitive scene.
> 
> I build a team based preeeeetty much on awesomeness, type coverage and sex appeal. Trying to deviate from that feels odd, and trying to engineer a team based on their stats seems so ice-cold and mechanical by comparison. I'll be honest - I couldn't tell you the stats, EVs or Nature of any of my team members.



Balls to certain victory. Give me a Furret over a fucking Ferrothorn anyday.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> The alternative is that I'm just seeking ways to rationalise how shit I am at the competitive scene.
> 
> I build a team based preeeeetty much on awesomeness, type coverage and sex appeal. Trying to deviate from that feels odd, and trying to engineer a team based on their stats seems so ice-cold and mechanical by comparison. I'll be honest - I couldn't tell you the stats, EVs or Nature of any of my team members.



...oh.

I do the same. lol
Actually, I just try to build what would get me through the game. Basic Pokemon is still pretty predictable even if the comp. scene is brutal. The only surprises were when trainers started throwing legendaries at me. 
I know I need Pokemon who can use all vitals. You know Flash, Cut, Rock Smash (fuck happened to rock climb?), and the 224329876432454312543 water HM's. I need Pokemon that I know from experience can cover most types which is why I went for Pokemon like Ampharos, Volcarona, Genesect (especially since one of his moves are variable). And gym leaders are single type scrubs with a final Pokemon that will have something my tank will be weak to. It ALWAYS happens, so I prepare accordingly. And I just want a team that yes, looks cool much like you.

I mean...just look at this fucking thing.





It could be a boss in Crimzon Clover or something!!!! Why WOULDN'T I want this!? And it can paralyze and confuse? Know how easy it made Catching Regigigas? I still have my master ball because of this thing. I can't find Kyurem. I was gonna snag his fat ass with it. He wasn't in Giant Chasm like I was told. :/


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

Unrelated to what we're currently discussing, but does anyone else hate Emolga with a passion? So much grief that adorable little shit has caused me.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Unrelated to what we're currently discussing, but does anyone else hate Emolga with a passion? So much grief that adorable little shit has caused me.



_VoltSwitchVoltSwitchVoltSwitchVoltSwitchVoltSwitchVoltSwitch_

I'd say yes, but after _Gates to Infinity_, I really just absolutely can't. I love the little fella, thanks to Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

Gates to Infinity?

And you know, I'm finding myself drawing a lot of busty Pokechicks. I rarely do this.

......
Say I won't... ->


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Gates to Infinity?



The latest mystery dungeon I believe. I'm thinking of getting it, I just got a 3DS and my collection is lacking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The latest mystery dungeon I believe. I'm thinking of getting it, I just got a 3DS and my collection is lacking.



lol
Same. I'm gonna just go get Heroes of Ruin. I remember playing one of the MD's though.
Bad times. Is this new one good?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what the penis is a BST


Base stat total. The number you get when you add together the base HP, Speed, Attack, Defense, etc.
EDIT: I didn't realise page 35 existed. This is embarassing.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It could be a boss in Crimzon Clover or something!!!! Why WOULDN'T I want this!? And it can paralyze and confuse? Know how easy it made Catching Regigigas? I still have my master ball because of this thing. I can't find Kyurem. I was gonna snag his fat ass with it. He wasn't in Giant Chasm like I was told. :/



I believe you have to go battle N in the old Plasma Palace. You can get there from Victory Road. The Zoroark will lead the way.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's all numbers, Patches, all of it. Nothing but statisitics and probabilities.
> 
> It is cold and empty.


As a competitive battler, I'm pretty offended by this. I've raised my team members with a TON of passion and care. Every move, every stat is -earned- through time and effort. How can you call that cold? Empty?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> As a competitive battler, I'm pretty offended by this. I've raised my team members with a TON of passion and care. Every move, every stat is -earned- through time and effort. How can you call that cold? Empty?



Ever since my Gold savefile died I've tried to block out the emotions I once felt.

I'm sorry, Rob. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ever since my Gold savefile died I've tried to block out the emotions I once felt.
> 
> I'm sorry, Rob. I'm so very sorry.


It's okay. When my Gold savefile died, so did my childhood.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember my Platinum date got corrupted. Started that bitch right the fuck up again because I love that game to death.
Anyway,
First Quick ball. Caught Zekrom.
First Quick ball. CRITICAL THROW. Caught Kyurem.
Jesus Christ, I'm nice.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember two of my game files were ruined in my childhood. For one, my Pokemon Silver one day stopped saving as it should. I can no longer press 'continue' at the menu, only 'new game'. 
As for my Pokemon Ruby, I traded a graveler to my brother's Sapphire, which evolved into Golem. I wanted it back, so he told me he would only give it to me if I restarted my game and gave him a treecko. I actually did it, and I started again. I was so stupid.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -SNIP BITCH-


Is it wrong that the best part about that to me is the "Gary was here" spray-painted on the wall?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Passionless? How?



Do you know how many scores of poor baby Pokemon have to be euthanized to get just one with perfect IV's and a desired Nature?  It's a bloody holocaust....



Gibby said:


> what the penis is a BST



Of course, you can always call it a "bitch-slap tier" if you want to because statwise, that's basically what it means.

(Sorry.  That joke demanded to be let out.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Do you know how many scores of poor baby Pokemon have to be euthanized to get just one with perfect IV's and a desired Nature?  It's a bloody holocaust....


Okay. So that might be a BIT cold.
And the generations of incest -might- be kinda bad, too. 

But the passion's still there!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

They'll be alright.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Okay. So that might be a BIT cold.


Well, I _could_ have made a more direct invocation of Godwin's Law....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

.......................................
I drew Magnemite. :3


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> .......................................
> I drew Magnemite. :3



...I would ._.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> .......................................
> I drew Magnemite. :3



Oh my Lord, Colress swag! I would too.


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> .......................................
> I drew Magnemite. :3


 [sub]i'd pay several multiples of ten for this quality[/sub]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

There's no decent Magnemite girls even though it's not really too hard. :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 21, 2013)

Pachi you must show more of your draws :c

teach me your ways


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

I cannot teach and I draw twisted shit...a lot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I draw twisted shit...a lot.



twisted shit is usually the stuff worth looking at in the first place


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

Shit on Black Tower.
Shit on Elite 4.
Shit on the "champion"
Shit on every trainer.
Caught all the accessible legendaries.
Have all the Mythicals.
Have every ground item.
Think I'm done with everything I could care about in Black 2. Clocked at 170:15. 



Gibby said:


> twisted shit is usually the stuff worth looking at in the first place



Ooooh, if only you knew...


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Getting severely bored with White 2 now. Really wish I bought Monster Hunter instead.



XoPachi said:


> Ooooh, if only you knew...



Jeez Pachi we get it you think your gallery is some crazy horrible stuff. This is FA. All of us have seen true horror, you internet toughie you.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll leave this here:
http://www.gonintendo.com/content/u...1319dd8458ba-be-careful-what-you-wish-for.jpg


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

UGH SO MUCH GRINDING FUCK THIS GAME

Someone just spoil it for me so I can know the story and be rid of it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> UGH SO MUCH GRINDING FUCK THIS GAME
> 
> Someone just spoil it for me so I can know the story and be rid of it.


Playing Pokemon for the story was your first mistake.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Playing Pokemon for the story was your first mistake.



You can't release a direct sequel to a game and not expect me to care about the story. A shame too, I got attached to my team.

Your namesake just became an Arcanine and I feel no joy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh my God...
Slaking. I finally fucking get it. He's a SLOTH and sloths are lazy SLACKERS so he's the KING of Slacking. SlaKING!! Game Freak, you so brilliant!!!



Battlechili1 said:


> I'll leave this here:
> http://www.gonintendo.com/content/u...1319dd8458ba-be-careful-what-you-wish-for.jpg



That made my FUCKING morning.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You can't release a direct sequel to a game and not expect me to care about the story. A shame too, I got attached to my team.
> 
> Your namesake just became an Arcanine and I feel no joy.


How far did you get?



XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...
> Slaking. I finally fucking get it. He's a SLOTH and sloths are lazy SLACKERS so he's the KING of Slacking. SlaKING!! Game Freak, you so brilliant!!!


Did you know Ekans is snake backwards?


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Did you know Ekans is snake backwards?



Let's not get started on Mareep.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> Let's not get started on Mareep.


Ah, that's a really clever name. Still, the new firebird pokemon Talonflame doesn't seem to have such a great title.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Talonflame



laziest pokÃ©mon name

ever


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

FALSE.
Seel.



SirRob said:


> How far did you get?
> 
> Did you know Ekans is snake backwards?



And Arbok is cobra...kinda.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Talonflame's about as lazy as Beedrill and Sandshrew.


----------



## Teal (Jun 22, 2013)

Electrode. Gastly, Haunter. Mewtwo, Mew. :I


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You can't release a direct sequel to a game and not expect me to care about the story. A shame too, I got attached to my team.
> 
> Your namesake just became an Arcanine and I feel no joy.


Congratulations. You now know true feels of pokemon.
I cared about the story in B&W but it turned out shit.
Working on B&W 2 atm. I don't know if i can do it. The way they placed the Pokemon ruined it for me...


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> How far did you get?



Reversal Mountain. I've decided to just stop for a week to see if I feel differently.



Falaffel said:


> Congratulations. You now know true feels of pokemon.
> I cared about the story in B&W but it turned out shit.
> Working on B&W 2 atm. I don't know if i can do it. The way they placed the Pokemon ruined it for me...



I actually thought the Pokemon distribution was one of the best features of the game. Though personally I think I'm getting sick of the games, B&W2 feels like a fresh take on a familiar concept.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Reversal Mountain. I've decided to just stop for a week to see if I feel differently.


I know how you feel, grinding isn't fun. I don't like it either. I usually multitask when I grind; watch TV, talk to friends, etc.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I know how you feel, grinding isn't fun. I don't like it either. I usually multitask when I grind; watch TV, talk to friends, etc.


It sucks that you'd have to do this to enjoy a game...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It sucks that you'd have to do this to enjoy a game...


Working for something makes it more fulfilling. Even in the context of children's video games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> UGH SO MUCH GRINDING FUCK THIS GAME
> 
> Someone just spoil it for me so I can know the story and be rid of it.


Grinding isn't necessary in most Pokemon games, as far as I can tell.
 Just battle every trainer you come across and only in the very beginning level up your pokemon by battling wild Pokemon.
Use repels often to escape the terrors of tall grass, and when you get to the Elite Four and realize your pokemon have a tough time winning, its okay because you should have enough money to buy a ton of Revival Herbs(Better then revives since they revive completely and are still cheapish) and Hyper Potions(Who needs Max Potions when this should cover most of your Pokemon, or at least most of the hp), maybe a couple of Full Restores and Full Heals, and then just win the Pokemon league and use a lot of items, since your Pokemon still should be decently strong.

That is how I often win for the most part, I believe, except I don't use repels too much.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Working for something makes it more fulfilling. Even in the context of children's video games.


Fuck that.
If I wanted to work i'd get a job.
For money in return.

That being said I still love pokemon... the game just bored me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Grinding isn't necessary in most Pokemon games, as far as I can tell.


Grinding is necessary, but only for competitive battling. You can get by without grinding in-game, for the reasons you've mentioned, as well as being smart with building your team.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Except in Black 2 when you can buy your level ups at the Join Avenue or EVAC as I've named mine. lol
I bet it hinders EV's somewhat, but they still grow. And if you're rich like me with $1.7 mil, it's no problem paying $90,000 a day to buy four levels for a Pokeymanz.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Grinding is necessary, but only for competitive battling. You can get by without grinding in-game, for the reasons you've mentioned, as well as being smart with building your team.


True, but why not just grind after one beats the Pokemon League? I mean, sure, without grinding early on your first Pokemon team won't have much in terms of EV training, but other then that everything should work out, right?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> True, but why not just grind after one beats the Pokemon League? I mean, sure, without grinding early on your first Pokemon team won't have much in terms of EV training, but other then that everything should work out, right?


I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to say, sorry. When I talk about competitive battling, I don't mean the team you use in game, but the team you build specifically for battling other players.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to say, sorry. When I talk about competitive battling, I don't mean the team you use in game, but the team you build specifically for battling other players.


I mean couldn't one just beat the game and then worry about grinding and getting Pokemon ready for competitive battling against other players?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

...Well isn't that proving the point that you need to grind period or did I skip over something?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought you guys might enjoy this song:
[video=youtube;dCrLMwDz5qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=dCrLMwDz5qE[/video]


XoPachi said:


> ...Well isn't that proving the point that you need to grind period or did I skip over something?


I mean if all you want to do is beat the game then grinding isn't required.
The guy wants to know the storyline, and he can get most of it from beating the game, so he shouldn't grind right now and instead should do what I said I do and worry about grinding later.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, I thought I passed over something in that conversation.



Battlechili1 said:


> I thought you guys might enjoy this song: VIDEO



;-;


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


This. But with more bleeding from the ears.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

That was mean of me, but I just really really really really reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally *don't* enjoy that style music.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

I understand.
I personally just heard about that song and listened to it and absolutely love it.
But I can understand why someone wouldn't like it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Gen one is my least favorite, but it did have my favorite battle music.

[video=youtube;w728lfxAwwE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=w728lfxAwwE#at=21[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't care for gen 1 or its music, and I mainly like gen 2 and gen 3 and their music, but that piano version of the song is amazing! Thanks for sharing XoPachi! That was awesome! I love how detailed it was.

EDIT: Apparently he won the battle.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2013)

What's up with the chandelier one?
Seriously.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Has anyone here done a Nuzlocke Run? I've tried it, but I ended up cheating so much that I just gave up.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> What's up with the chandelier one?
> Seriously.







You mean Chandelure? What about it? It's a fire ghost type Pokemon of the new gen. It doesn't look all that bad, and the idea of a Pokemon being based on an object isn't new.


Icky said:


> Has anyone here done a Nuzlocke Run? I've tried it, but I ended up cheating so much that I just gave up.


I've considered it. I might pull out one of my extra or old Pokemon games and start a new game and do this. If you train only about 3 Pokemon winning shouldn't be too hard, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Has anyone here done a Nuzlocke Run? I've tried it, but I ended up cheating so much that I just gave up.


I've only just heard about this recently. The Elite Four would be so difficult if unprepared >.<. Maybe I should give it a go, I have a spare Ruby game lying around, after all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> What's up with the chandelier one?
> Seriously.



I love the design. And it's pre evos.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I've considered it. I might pull out one of my extra or old Pokemon games and start a new game and do this. If you train only about 3 Pokemon winning shouldn't be too hard, though.



Nonono, you need diversity. You try training three, you end up in a battle with a wild pokemon with a type advantage, and you're fucked.



DrDingo said:


> I've only just heard about this recently. The Elite Four would be so difficult if unprepared >.<. Maybe I should give it a go, I have a spare Ruby game lying around, after all.



Yeah, it's pretty damn tough. I play a lot half-asleep, and I always somehow let my pokemon die. :T


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Has anyone here done a Nuzlocke Run? I've tried it, but I ended up cheating so much that I just gave up.



I'm currently doing a Crystal Nuzlocke.
And making a comic of it. X3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Skyla can get the dick something fierce. They FINALLY made a woman with some form to her. :I


----------



## Teal (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Has anyone here done a Nuzlocke Run? I've tried it, but I ended up cheating so much that I just gave up.


 I was doing one in Colosseum. I haven't had time play it lately. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

So I'm watching my Pokemon VHS's I found a while ago.
Why do I want to tear up every episode? I guess because it was the only show I ever watched religiously as a kid even if I never touched a game until Platinum (not Diamond and Pearl).


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So I'm watching my Pokemon VHS's I found a while ago.Why do I want to tear up every episode? I guess because it was the only show I ever watched religiously as a kid even if I never touched a game until Platinum (not Diamond and Pearl).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2013)

Gen 5's music is my favorite. Town themes, route themes, battle themes... all of it. And this is coming from a guy who cried when he heard Ecruteak's theme in Heart Gold.



XoPachi said:


> So I'm watching my Pokemon VHS's I found a while ago.
> Why do I want to tear up every episode? I guess because it was the only show I ever watched religiously as a kid even if I never touched a game until Platinum (not Diamond and Pearl).


Did you know they have episodes on the Pokemon website? There's different sections for each region, and they swap episodes out every week.


----------



## Teal (Jun 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So I'm watching my Pokemon VHS's I found a while ago.
> Why do I want to tear up every episode? I guess because it was the only show I ever watched religiously as a kid even if I never touched a game until Platinum (not Diamond and Pearl).


 They bring up feels man.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

The original Pokemon seasons are also available on DVD, at least somewhat. For some reason they never released Pokemon Chronicles on DVD in America.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Gen 5's music is my favorite. Town themes, route themes, battle themes... all of it. And this is coming from a guy who cried when he heard Ecruteak's theme in Heart Gold.
> 
> Did you know they have episodes on the Pokemon website? There's different sections for each region, and they swap episodes out every week.



My VHS's only go up to episode 30. OnO
I didn't record all of them.

BUT it matters not. I've continued watching on a site that has every episode. This site just has all of them uploaded by the season/league.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So I'm watching my Pokemon VHS's I found a while ago.
> Why do I want to tear up every episode? I guess because it was the only show I ever watched religiously as a kid even if I never touched a game until Platinum (not Diamond and Pearl).



The charmander episode along with the caterpie finding himself episodes were by far my favorite. And I mean, they had the most depth to them I felt for the first few seasons that I watched. 

You got me in the mood to watch all season 1 pokÃ©mon again. I'll be back in a few days.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Sad pokemon episodes?

[video=youtube;DjwC6sqJlsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjwC6sqJlsQ[/video]

Every fucking time, even now ;~;


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Sad pokemon episodes?
> 
> 
> 
> Every fucking time, even now ;~;



Y'know what this video reminded me of? In five generations and I don't know how many seasons, have they even ONCE explained why Ash has fucking lightning bolts on his face?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> Y'know what this video reminded me of? In five generations and I don't know how many seasons, have they even ONCE explained why Ash has fucking lightning bolts on his face?



I like to imagine they represent which gang he belongs to.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I like to imagine they represent which gang he belongs to.



Explains why Pikachu is so drawn to him?

(also halp I should be writing for mafia game and don't have any ideas ;; )


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> Y'know what this video reminded me of? In five generations and I don't know how many seasons, have they even ONCE explained why Ash has fucking lightning bolts on his face?


I had genuinely never noticed that before.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2013)

The lightning bolts are to bring out the cheeks. It's pretty common in anime.
Also it's adorable.


----------



## Teal (Jun 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The lightning bolts are to bring out the cheeks. It's pretty common in anime.
> Also it's adorable.


 They're called "sketch-marks" if I remember correctly.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 24, 2013)

...Whats going on on the middle forth row?


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> ...Whats going on on the middle forth row?


Explicit secks.


----------



## Teal (Jun 24, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> ...Whats going on on the middle forth row?


 Look at the tuff of fur on the head and you'll understand.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> uncomfortable imagery



Is this like... bear racism? Panda-face and all...


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The lightning bolts are to bring out the cheeks. It's pretty common in anime.
> Also it's adorable.



Why doesn't any other character have them?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> Why doesn't any other character have them?


Probably to make the main character stand out more. Some minor characters have had that, though-- 
http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/e/e2/AJ.png
http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/c/c0/Dario.png


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Probably to make the main character stand out more. Some minor characters have had that, though--
> http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/e/e2/AJ.png
> http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/c/c0/Dario.png



PFF. They're obviously all involved in the same lightning bolt cult.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

My little Dratini image macro just cracked #4 of my all-time-faved deviantART submissions.  _Where will it all end...?_


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> My little Dratini image macro just cracked #4 of my all-time-faved deviantART submissions.  _Where will it all end...?_



When you draw Renamon...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

Didn't work, she barely even makes my top 20 there, and she doesn't even make my top 10 here.

To its credit, though, my top two are Okami pieces, and the top spot ain't getting unseated any time soon (literally triple the faves of my #2, there and here both)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

That's because you drew Renamon. You're supposed to _draaaaw_ Renamon. >w>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When you draw Renamon...


You're thinking of FA. 
He needs to draw fat Pokegirls.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're thinking of FA.
> He needs to draw fat Pokegirls.



I did it. Not as helpful. Then again, I had fair weather watchers who only stayed because I did free art a lot before I quit that...for DA anyway. lol


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're thinking of FA.
> He needs to draw fat Pokegirls.



He needs to draw pokÃ©ponies.

Can you even imagine the magnitude of fap faves?


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> He needs to draw pokÃ©ponies.
> 
> Can you even imagine the magnitude of fap faves?



...Okay seriously though, why haven't I seen this crossover yet?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Okay seriously though, why haven't I seen this crossover yet?



I am the well from which all terribleness springs.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I am the well from which all terribleness springs.



I JUST LOOKED IT UP AND THIS IS AWESOM DUDE.

Anyway, anyone else pumped to see the next useless normal/flying type?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> I JUST LOOKED IT UP AND THIS IS AWESOM DUDE.
> 
> Anyway, anyone else pumped to see the next useless normal/flying type?



Yeah I guess another reskinned Pidgeot will do on my first playthrough. There is something almost formulaic about these games.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Yeah I guess another reskinned Pidgeot will do on my first playthrough. There is something almost formulaic about these games.



It just hurts to see shitty flying types gen after gen, really. Weak normal/flying, medium water/flying, and nothing else to write home about.

HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BE A BIRDKEEPER IF THESE ARE MY OPTIONS


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2013)

When you analyze it, your garden variety Normal+Flying types fall into two distinct categories really:

*Pidgey class*:  Three stage line, final evolution by Lv.35 or so, BST in the high 400's (450-480)
- Pidgey
- Starly
- Pidove

*Spearow class*: Two stage line, final evolution by Lv.20 or so, BST in the low 400's (420-440).
- Spearow
- Hoothoot
- Taillow

Fletchling looks the part of your ordinary early Normal+Flying bird, but its quirk is that it evolves into a Talonflame who is Fire+Flying.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> When you analyze it, your garden variety Normal+Flying types fall into two distinct categories really:
> 
> *Pidgey class*:  Three stage line, final evolution by Lv.35 or so, BST in the high 400's (450-480)
> - Pidgey
> ...


There are quite a few Normal/Flying pokemon that aren't on your list, so there are plenty of exceptions. 
like Rufflet, Doduo, Chatot, Farfetch'd and Swablu to name a few. Sure, maybe not 'garden variety',but still significant enough to name. So I guess there are also the rarer single evolution flying types found later in the game and the no-evolution novelty ones. These could be new categories! That'd make Talonflame a rarer single evolution flying type, I'm guessing.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Okay seriously though, why haven't I seen this crossover yet?



Here you go.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Fletchling looks the part of your ordinary early Normal+Flying bird, but its quirk is that it evolves into a Talonflame who is Fire+Flying.



See, that's what I've been wanting, more accessible special-type birds. Especially fire/flying!




Stratadrake said:


> Here you go.



That's awesome. Needs to be moar.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Here you go.



And that's why I avoided Kaldeo like an STD. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> It just hurts to see shitty flying types gen after gen, really. Weak normal/flying, medium water/flying, and nothing else to write home about.
> 
> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BE A BIRDKEEPER IF THESE ARE MY OPTIONS


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


>



That thing's evolution is OP.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wow I just realised why ampharos has flippers :O

Lighthouse Pokemon
As in by the sea
Therefore AQUATIC SHEEP THING


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BE A BIRDKEEPER IF THESE ARE MY OPTIONS








Use this in Random Wifi, win everything.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Use this in Random Wifi, win everything.


Interesting bit is, Tornadus is the only Pokemon in the game that is pure flying-type. True story.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 25, 2013)

Suicidal Staraptors scare me...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 27, 2013)

Tornadus looks so ugly to me...




I thought you might enjoy this.
The question is, since when do guns exist in the Pokemon universe?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The question is, since when do guns exist in the Pokemon universe?


There was a banned pokemon episode once in which a man threatened Team Rocket and Ash with a gun, I believe.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> There was a banned pokemon episode once in which a man threatened Team Rocket and Ash with a gun, I believe.


Oh yeah! I remember reading about that! I wonder if those banned episodes are in the season sets.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

There where guns in other episodes too.


----------



## BRN (Jun 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> There was a banned pokemon episode once in which a man threatened Team Rocket and Ash with a gun, I believe.



Blame 4Kids. In pretty much all of those episodes where suited hitmen "point their hands threateningly" at Ash & Co., they're wielding firearms in the original anime, and 4Kids edited them out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate TV. The Japanese manga gave Jesse a massive honking chest and great fucking hips. Were they in the show? NO!!!

Q^Q


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> There was a banned pokemon episode once in which a man threatened Team Rocket and Ash with a gun, I believe.


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Weaponry_in_the_Pokémon_world


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2013)

Tumblr and Facebook. Two of the most vehemently hated sites that have the best Pokemon related shit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -SNIP-
> 
> Tumblr and Facebook. Two of the most vehemently hated sites that have the best Pokemon related shit.



I've always wanted to assemble a gang of Rocket grunts and just, OWN Halloween.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I've always wanted to assemble a gang of Rocket grunts and just, OWN Halloween.


That sounds amazing. I want to do this too now.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2013)

Fun fact I saw a minute ago- Considering Wailord's weight compared to its size in the Pokedex, Wailord is actually less dense than air inside.
So technically, it should float like a blimp, not be able to dive in the ocean.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Fun fact I saw a minute ago- Considering Wailord's weight compared to its size in the Pokedex, Wailord is actually less dense than air inside.
> So technically, it should float like a blimp, not be able to dive in the ocean.


...but Pokemon physics is different x.x


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Fun fact I saw a minute ago- Considering Wailord's weight compared to its size in the Pokedex, Wailord is actually less dense than air inside.


But did you carry the one?


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Fun fact I saw a minute ago- Considering Wailord's weight compared to its size in the Pokedex, Wailord is actually less dense than air inside.
> So technically, it should float like a blimp, not be able to dive in the ocean.





Stratadrake said:


> But did you carry the one?





Percy said:


> ...but Pokemon physics is different x.x



Surprised?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that Smogon has been down for about 3 days now?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2013)

Something about a hacker.  They weren't the only target, though.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good ridance :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tumblr and Facebook. Two of the most vehemently hated sites that have the best Pokemon related shit.



That is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Good ridance :V


Yeah, now everyone can play the way -they- want to play!
Double Team Quick Claw Garchomp, Go!


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Smogon gone? You mean we're free to just have fun?

I'm back from my Pokemon sabbatical. It doesn't seem as grueling as before, but I'm still trading in White 2 when finished.


----------



## Teal (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Smogon gone? You mean we're free to just have fun?
> 
> I'm back from my Pokemon sabbatical. It doesn't seem as grueling as before, but I'm still trading in White 2 when finished.


 Trade me you legendarys first.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> Trade me you legendarys first.



I was actually about to ask if anyone wanted them. My Samurott would like a good home too.

But that is some days away yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Done finished sketchin me up a sexy Grumpig. We fancy THIS evening.

EDIT





UMMM!??!?!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> snip
> 
> UMMM!??!?!


WOAH. I did notice that when I used to watch that show.
Ash Ketchum in Kid's Next Door. He's lucky. He'll never become 13 and be kicked out of the club.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Ash must have Will Smith's DNA because he never fucking ages.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ash must have Will Smith's DNA because he never fucking ages.



That man is _beautiful_. Still waiting for the Fresh Prince motion picture to be made though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That man is _beautiful_. Still waiting for the Fresh Prince motion picture to be made though.



Mr. Smith is quite the sexy specimen of a man. Not better looking than me since I'm God, but I did a great job attempting to mold him in my image.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Mr. Smith is quite the sexy specimen of a man. Not better looking than me since I'm God, but I did a great job attempting to mold him in my image.



Are you telling me you are a fine black specimen of American heart-throb that made it big in the 90s?

Pics. PACHI PICS NOW.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Are you telling me you are a fine black specimen of American heart-throb that made it big in the 90s?
> 
> Pics. PACHI PICS NOW.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



I'm not quite sure what it is you want. Do you want to test your might?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

It was the destiny I chose.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I was actually about to ask if anyone wanted them. My Samurott would like a good home too.
> 
> But that is some days away yet.


 Give me yo stuff.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, it looks like X and Y will have its own Dream World as soon as it's released. The generation 5 global link features will be phased out and replaced by generation 6.
I wonder if Dream World would have the same thrill this time round. The X and Y Pokemon don't gain new abilities to add to their arsenal in the same way that for example, Blaziken gained speed boost to play with. Nothing new is added, just an additional way to unlock something different, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder what the new Global Link will be branded as. Hopefully something that won't be too embarrassing to use.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

We have a Steel/Ghost type.

WE HAVE A STEEL/GHOST TYPE






It looks like it belongs in Wind Waker.

[yt]LY007434ccA[/yt]

DO-DO-DO-DO-DO-DO-DIDIDIDIDIDIDIDIDI!!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting, to say the least.  And if it has Levitate, that means only one weakness under normal conditions: Fire.

In other news, there are alleged 'reference documents' popping up for at least Fennekin and Chespin's final evos.  The Fennevo one looks like the bastard offspring from a Reshiram and Ninetales, to put it bluntly.


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Reshiram and Ninetales




hawt :i

Got links?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

I've seen the Sonic the Hedgehog one, but not the Fennekin evo... 
I'd be _very_ happy if the Chespin design was the real deal.

Okay! I found the Fennekin one. Stratadrake hit the nail on the head with that description. [noparse][/noparse]
http://i.imgur.com/12Vgsz4.png?1


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2013)

The back 3/4's view is wrong on so many levels.  And somebody on the Bulbagarden forums pointed out that a lot of the text is copypasta, with about half of it translating as "this is cool".


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The back 3/4's view is wrong on so many levels.  And somebody on the Bulbagarden forums pointed out that a lot of the text is copypasta, with about half of it translating as "this is cool".


Aww man, I guess that confirms it's fake.


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Aww man, I guess that confirms it's fake.



Bwuh... I could've gotten used to that one.

Ah well.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> We have a Steel/Ghost type.
> 
> WE HAVE A STEEL/GHOST TYPE


I bet this thing will have a high attack stat. 
We're gonna need some good physical ghost moves this generation.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I bet this thing will have a high attack stat.
> We're gonna need some good physical ghost moves this generation.


I bet it'll be NU trash.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Why is Skyla utter perfection? :L


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

I think Cynthia's my favorite female in Pokemon. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm a Flannery kinda guy


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Where's the love for Karen? She taught us all the true meaning of PKMN.


----------



## Teal (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> We have a Steel/Ghost type.
> 
> WE HAVE A STEEL/GHOST TYPE
> 
> ...


 That's what I thought the moment I saw it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Skyla's my favorite female in Pokemon. [noparse][/noparse]



Repaired.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think my opinion is somehow more valid than yours.



KAREN4EVER YOU SCRUB


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

FLANNERY > ALL 






THIS IS NOT NEGOTIABLE.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It is more valid, because he's XOPACHI, how the fuck did I forget that? What in the holy mother of DICK is my major malfunction today? My fucking yeast must not have raised. I'm going back into the fucking oven for another 5 minutes at 300 degrees.



You do that.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> THIS IS NOT NEGOTIABLE.



WHY ARE YOU EVEN I THOUGHT YOU LIKED PEEN



XoPachi said:


> You do that.



We doing this? Oh we doing this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> We doing this? Oh we doing this.



Doing what? Skyla? k


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Doing what? Skyla? k



Like I could say no to a Skyla sammich, you dirty bastard :3c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm excited about the new fairy type. 

Can't wait to see what older pokes may become them.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm excited about the new fairy type.
> 
> Can't wait to see what older pokes may become them.



Snorlax would be an interesting choice to fairy up I think.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Snorlax would be an interesting choice to fairy up I think.



Meh. It'd be funny to see a big ass fairy, true enough. But I don't see anything really "magical" about him. 

And we have to be careful not to turn all of our great normal types in fairies. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> WHY ARE YOU EVEN I THOUGHT YOU LIKED PEEN



YOU HAVE MUCH TO LEARN, SON.

I

*AM* 

PEEN.

---

Seriously though I prefer minge. I'm not afraid of peen though. Unless it's terrifyingly huge or just wierd-looking.

---

Flannery is my waifu


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

Marlon has sorta grown on me...


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Meh. It'd be funny to see a big ass fairy, true enough. But I don't see anything really "magical" about him.
> 
> And we have to be careful not to turn all of our great normal types in fairies. XD



I can't really think of anything else right now. Sorta wish they'd change other types while they're at it, make Ninetales fire/ghost and the like. Change the GAME.



Gibby said:


> Seriously though I prefer minge. I'm not afraid of peen though. Unless it's terrifyingly huge or just wierd-looking.



When I finally get off my arse and go visit anotherbloodywolf, we can all go cruisin' for dem fine local ladies~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Marlon has sorta grown on me...



I wouldn't even speak to a man who wears trousers like that



Seekrit said:


> When I finally get off my arse and go visit anotherbloodywolf, we can all go cruisin' for dem fine local ladies~



I feel so bad that I don't really speak to ABW anymore. ;-;

We have both grown up so much :[

Also from what I remember he looks like my boss at work


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I feel so bad that I don't really speak to ABW anymore. ;-;
> 
> We have both grown up so much :[
> 
> Also from what I remember he looks like my boss at work



I've been somewhat negligent in my skypings of late also. I know I have ppl to add but I am pansy :I

He's nearly always sloshed, he's great fun to talk to.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Marlon has sorta grown on me...


I get that his trousers are supposed to look like fins, but... what is up with that dude's hair?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I've been somewhat negligent in my skypings of late also. I know I have ppl to add but I am pansy :I
> 
> He's nearly always sloshed, he's great fun to talk to.



Sounds like me while you were gone. Boozin' too much and not in the good way.

But it would be great to have a sloshparty. In fact I have dearest Coffeecup visiting me next week and I can't wait. 

And you should add me on Skype >:c I wanna speak to Secret. We'll talk about our secrets. :3c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I get that his trousers are supposed to look like fins, but... what is up with that dude's hair?



Kinda looks like a sparkly Gulpin imo...but that's a lean man in tights who doesn't wear a shirt. I'm not looking at his hair. 

@Seekrit: If they ever had to change one pokemon in the game, I'd want it to be Mawile. It should be just a Dark Type!!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2013)

My Dratini meme just became #3 in my dA gallery.  Less than ten faves until it passes #2.



Butterflygoddess said:


> And we have to be careful not to turn all of our great normal types in fairies. XD


...they didn't tell you Fairy was the new Normal?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> My Dratini meme just became #3 in my dA gallery.  Less than ten faves until it passes #2.
> 
> 
> ...they didn't tell you Fairy was the new Normal?



I've seen a jigglypuff, gardevoir, and some new flowery thing...but that's about it so far.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2013)

Our new Steel+Ghost sword-and-scabbard Pokemon is now officially revealed.

Its English name is pwnage -- err, "Honedge".

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/pokemon/other_pokemon/

And from its description, it literally _is_ a posessed sword.


----------



## BRN (Jul 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> And from its description, it literally _is_ a posessed sword.


I was just looking at that, to be honest. What's with Pokemon getting these fucked-up canons? 

Yamask is literally _a dead human carrying its own face around_, Cubone _wears its parent's skull_. Spoink _dies_ if it stops bouncing, Shedinja _consumes the soul of anyone who looks at the void in its back_ and Drifloon and Duskull steal children. Now we have a sword with a tendril that wraps to your arm and _sucks the life out of you_. 

;-; The main character of Veilstone's Myth was trying to save the world, I swear.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> I was just looking at that, to be honest. What's with Pokemon getting these fucked-up canons?


In-universe folk tales, really.  Pokemon are not pets.


----------



## BRN (Jul 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> In-universe folk tales, really.  Pokemon are not pets.



If you'll allow me to continue referencing Sinnoh's folk-tales themselves, Pokemon used to marry humans.

Clearly, it used to be simpler times, or at least more "equal", around the times such folk-tales would have been being made. So when did all this really weird canon come from?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> If you'll allow me to continue referencing Sinnoh's folk-tales themselves, Pokemon used to marry humans.
> 
> Clearly, it used to be simpler times, or at least more "equal", around the times such folk-tales would have been being made. So when did all this really weird canon come from?



I've always treated PKMN mythology the same way I treat human mythology. Nothing but perpetuated ignorance and stories to scare children.


----------



## Teal (Jul 5, 2013)

It's adorable.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's adorable.



It can detach its _face_ D:


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 5, 2013)

So I have heard on Serebii that Honedge can learn swords dance. Of course, I'd be very surprised if it couldn't. We all would.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> I was just looking at that, to be honest. What's with Pokemon getting these fucked-up canons?
> 
> Yamask is literally _a dead human carrying its own face around_, Cubone _wears its parent's skull_. Spoink _dies_ if it stops bouncing, Shedinja _consumes the soul of anyone who looks at the void in its back_ and Drifloon and Duskull steal children. Now we have a sword with a tendril that wraps to your arm and _sucks the life out of you_.
> 
> ;-; The main character of Veilstone's Myth was trying to save the world, I swear.



And despite this, people still say that PokÃ©mon isn't "Dark" enough or that they need to put the "monster" back in "Pocket Monster". Then again, anybody who criticizes a franchise as "not being dark enough" is usually a Warhammer fan who escaped the grimderp quarantine.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> And despite this, people still say that PokÃ©mon isn't "Dark" enough or that they need to put the "monster" back in "Pocket Monster". Then again, anybody who criticizes a franchise as "not being dark enough" is usually a Warhammer fan who escaped the grimderp quarantine.



When was Pokemon ever dark?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When was Pokemon ever dark?


[yt]w7VORG3t2sA[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2013)

Apparently in the new Pokemon movie, the Mewtwo that stars in it is a new Mewtwo. Which is like, super weird considering the original's origin.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Apparently in the new Pokemon movie, the Mewtwo that stars in it is a new Mewtwo. Which is like, super weird considering the original's origin.



What.

I haven't looked into the new gen at all yet, but I did see some official looking art of a "new Mewtwo" that I assumed was a misunderstanding or fan name.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Jul 6, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> What.
> 
> I haven't looked into the new gen at all yet, but I did see some official looking art of a "new Mewtwo" that I assumed was a misunderstanding or fan name.








New form. But if another existed how is it Mew_two_?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> New form. But if another existed how is it Mew_two_?


Mewtwotwo.
heh.
"tootoo"


----------



## Teal (Jul 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Mewtwotwo.
> heh.
> "tootoo"


 You made the joke I could not. Good job sir. (it's still incredibly painful to read).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When was Pokemon ever dark?



I'm not sure if its dark, but there's at least death and gore in the manga.


----------



## Teal (Jul 6, 2013)

Ever read the Pokedex entries? Also everything to do with N is rather dark. The Shadow pokemon games had their share of dark.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

Black and White was "dark", sure. N had a bad childhood and his old room had that generic ghastly children's room music, but I think only the weeaboos would make out Pokemon as dark and twisted as something like...Half-Life or Bioshock. It's about as light as it gets in terms of malicious undertones and most of it passes over people's heads the first time.



Battlechili1 said:


> I'm not sure if its dark, but there's at least death and gore in the manga.




Lukewarm at best.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> You made the joke I could not. Good job sir. (it's still incredibly painful to read).


That's what I'm here for.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When was Pokemon ever dark?


Pokemon Black is the 'darkest' pokemon game ever :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the death of the mother Marowak is about the darkest moment in all of Pokemon History. 

Team Rocket 4ever yo!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Pokemon Black is the 'darkest' pokemon game ever :V



And that's as dark as it should get.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Mewtwotwo.
> heh.
> "tootoo"


You mean tutu.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2013)

No Genesect don't cry you can come back to OU!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You mean tutu.


I didn't care enough about tutus or that retarded joke to look up how to spell it right :I


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 6, 2013)

Some guys on Gamespot forums are speculating Fairy is SE against Dark (giving Hydreigon a 4x weakness to Fairy), on the logic that due to internal rounding errors in the games' damage calculation it's simply impossible for Gardevoir to nail Hydreigon for exactly 100 pts damage in the Japanese trailer.  (The English trailer shows Gardevoir doing 96 pts damage).

Fun fact:  The damage dealt by a 2x SE attack is always an even number; for a 4x SE attack, the damage is always a multiple of four.  But funny things happen if you include STAB.  For example, a wild Pidove using Gust on my Swadloon usually did only 4 pts damage, but sometimes it did 16.  It never inflicted 8 or 12 points.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

The truth.







SirRob said:


> No Genesect don't cry you can come back to OU!



Kinda sad. I can bet he's upset that he's an augmented machine designed to be a monster. :<


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can bet he's upset that he's an augmented machine designed to be a monster. :<



Aren't we all, buddy. Aren't we all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 7, 2013)

I was right all along.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was right all along.


*begins slow clap*


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was right all along.



I knew it! This also confirms 9/11 was an inside job!

To the liberal media, Patches, post haste!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2013)

Best part is the trumpet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxzwzSY4IXE


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 7, 2013)

I blame the media blamers.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was right all along.
> [image]


What is this I don't even


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What is this I don't even


Those are my babies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn, that is CHEAP. I've never seen the trading sequences of anything before D&P.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2013)

I've seen them!
Because I would trade with myself.

Although I'm sure I've done it legit once in a blue moon...
The internet's great, not only can I talk to people who share similar interests, I can play Pokemon with them, too!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I've seen them!
> Because I would trade with myself.
> 
> Although I'm sure I've done it legit once in a blue moon...
> The internet's great, not only can I talk to people who share similar interests, I can play Pokemon with them, too!



I just never played any of them. lol


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


Now THAT brings back memories.

Come to think of it, Pokemon was pretty much the reason I got a Super Game Boy -- because I didn't have an actual Game Boy.  (And, as a bonus, the 1st gen actually looked best on the SGB).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2013)

You guys are both artists, you should draw your own fan art instead of posting other's! Eh? Ehhh??


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You guys are both artists, you should draw your own fan art instead of posting other's! Eh? Ehhh??



If I draw Pokemon...SOMETHING'S getting a meaty pendulous pair giant honking tits.

















and hips.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rUdTatHgBss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUdTatHgBss[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;rUdTatHgBss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUdTatHgBss[/video]


This is the only version of that track I'll remember from now on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If I draw Pokemon...SOMETHING'S getting a meaty pendulous pair giant honking tits.
> 
> and hips.



Then draw me like one of your pokÃ©mon girls!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If I draw Pokemon...SOMETHING'S getting a meaty pendulous pair giant honking tits.
> and hips.


Don't worry, if that happens, I will just balance it out with my own work.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If I draw Pokemon...SOMETHING'S getting a meaty pendulous pair giant honking tits.
> 
> 
> 
> and hips.


So Nidoqueen's in all of your PokÃ©mon drawings? Must be an interesting gallery.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 9, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> So Nidoqueen's in all of your PokÃ©mon drawings? Must be an interesting gallery.



He could throw a Jynx or two in there as well. :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> He could throw a Jynx or two in there as well. :V


 Does anyone remember the columnist who called Jynx, Mr. Popo from Dragon Ball and a lot of other anime characters stereotypical, racist dipictions? She is the reason Jynx is purple now... -_-;
FOUND HER! http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carole_Boston_Weatherford
 Sorry that it's Wikipedia, but no one else really cares about her.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> This is the only version of that track I'll remember from now on.


[video=youtube;NGxGEFjHMdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGxGEFjHMdk[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;NGxGEFjHMdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGxGEFjHMdk[/video]


 This stuff is creepier than the Jimbles Notronbo memes/videos/cult.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 9, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Does anyone remember the columnist who called Jynx, Mr. Popo from Dragon Ball and a lot of other anime characters stereotypical, racist dipictions? She is the reason Jynx is purple now... -_-;
> I'm going to go look her up.



I don't remember the name of the columnist but yes I remember the controversy. Jynx is my signature pokemon so I kinda have to keep tabs on them. (I kinda like the purple better though. It's my fav color <3) 

As racist as Japan can be, I actually think they were trying to poke fun at a trend at the time: Ganguros. (Where the fashion was actually based off the Mountain Witch folklore of Japan)  

Hell, even Jesse and James appeared as Ganguros in the anime. 






Either way, Jynx is still one of my favorite pokes of all time.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I don't remember the name of the columnist but yes I remember the controversy. Jynx is my signature pokemon so I kinda have to keep tabs on them. (I kinda like the purple better though. It's my fav color <3)
> 
> As racist as Japan can be, I actually think they were trying to poke fun at a trend at the time: Ganguros. (Where the fashion was actually based off the Mountain Witch folklore of Japan)
> 
> ...



I edited in her name and a nice Wikipedia article. It's nice to know that calling things racist wasn't her only pasttime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> This stuff is creepier than the Jimbles Notronbo memes/videos/cult.


[video=youtube;O48KqQKfRJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O48KqQKfRJo[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;O48KqQKfRJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O48KqQKfRJo[/video]


Why do I keep watching these? I can't seem to stop...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Why do I keep watching these? I can't seem to stop...


[video=youtube;rmTPA4MLriw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmTPA4MLriw[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

Pretty good, but...
Let's try something a little more old school.
[video=youtube;pyikN1KPctM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyikN1KPctM[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uu12ggL6GAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu12ggL6GAg[/video]


----------



## Teal (Jul 9, 2013)

These videos.... Did I just step into hell or something?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> These videos.... Did I just step into hell or something?


I just made the topic a whole lot better!


----------



## Teal (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I just made the topic a whole lot better!


 SO I guess you're Satan?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> SO I guess you're Satan?


[video=youtube;kk4AjF1Zhpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk4AjF1Zhpg[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;4_QChOQ5-bM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_QChOQ5-bM[/video]





Teal said:


> These videos.... Did I just step into hell or something?


No,
 but you _have_ entered Goldenrod City.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I just made the topic a whole lot better!



Agreed. Your brand of whatever the fuck always brightens my day.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ErjVhatPBoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErjVhatPBoU[/video]


----------



## Teal (Jul 9, 2013)

D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;PjGrQO6IFwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjGrQO6IFwA[/video]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just never played any of them. lol



...Oh dear god if that thing has Calm Mind?

NOOOOOOOO!!!! D:


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...Oh dear god if that thing has Calm Mind?
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!!! D:



It would definitely make triple battles interesting. Wonder what other pokemon combos you could do?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;sJR88BSX-XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJR88BSX-XQ[/video]


----------



## Teal (Jul 11, 2013)

Xerneas is Fairy-type, Yveltal is Dark/Flying Also new Pokemon!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2013)

Teal said:


>


This thing. Lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2013)

Been running into a lot of really fantastic Pokefake artists lately. This is Llamice.








SirRob said:


> This thing. Lol.



I love him already.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2013)

The new squid Pokemon is supposedly the one you evolve by flipping the 3DS upside down.  From the screenshots, it even flips upside down in battle (perhaps in sync with the 3DS).

At least everyone can stop complaining about Fairy being all pink and girly now that we know Xerneas is one too.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This thing. Lol.



I want to hug it forever. It's like a cross between cotton candy and a puppy.

EDIT: Yveltal's signature move is Death Wing. DEATH WING. I'm buying Y.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This thing. Lol.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


>



D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 11, 2013)

Teal said:


>



I'm gonna call mine Ursula. :3


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm gonna call mine Ursula. :3


 Looks better than Frillish already. I hope it has a 2nd evolution, but that's cool enough as-is.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Xerneas is Fairy-type, Yveltal is Dark/Flying Also new Pokemon!


Looks like we might be getting more fairies.


----------



## Teal (Jul 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Looks like we might be getting more fairies.


The panda evo is dark/fighting
The jellyfish/squids are psychic/dark
The puffball and pink bird thing are fairy type.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> The panda evo is dark/fighting
> The jellyfish/squids are psychic/dark
> The puffball and pink bird thing are fairy type.



That 'puffball' as you call it is clearly uber-tier material.

Btw do you still want my legendaries? I am nearly finished W2.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2013)

Y'know, I still haven't bought Black 2/White 2 despite being a big Pokemon fan.

I recently started listening to some of its music and its changes to older music, and I'm really wanting to play it now.
But is it really worth buying if i've already played Black/White?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Y'know, I still haven't bought Black 2/White 2 despite being a big Pokemon fan.
> 
> I recently started listening to some of its music and its changes to older music, and I'm really wanting to play it now.
> But is it really worth buying if i've already played Black/White?


 If you were playing for story? Eh. Gameplay? Very much so. They even throw in a few ubers from past generations, too, so it's probably worth your time.


----------



## Teal (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That 'puffball' as you call it is clearly uber-tier material.
> 
> Btw do you still want my legendaries? I am nearly finished W2.


 Yes. :3


----------



## Anwen Fennec (Jul 11, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing actually. I'm playing B/W but wasn't sure if I should get B2/W2 because I'm more of a Soulsilver fan (at least that's my favorite on the DS system). Without a doubt getting X/Y though, they day it comes out nonetheless.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;nO8-zHz0piI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO8-zHz0piI[/video]

The hardest pokemon to catch ever.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Y'know, I still haven't bought Black 2/White 2 despite being a big Pokemon fan.
> 
> I recently started listening to some of its music and its changes to older music, and I'm really wanting to play it now.
> But is it really worth buying if i've already played Black/White?



Short answer = yes.  Story's new, Unova's slightly different a few years later, more Pokemon from previous gens showing up (including wild Riolu catchable before first gym, and wild Eevee(!) catchable around Castelia City once you know where).  Pokedex's Habitat mode is awesome.  Minigames include battling at the PWT (after fifth gym) and Pokestar Studio movies (effectively battles with specialized objectives).


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Short answer = yes.  Story's new, Unova's slightly different a few years later, more Pokemon from previous gens showing up (including wild Riolu catchable before first gym, and wild Eevee(!) catchable around Castelia City once you know where).  Pokedex's Habitat mode is awesome.  Minigames include battling at the PWT (after fifth gym) and Pokestar Studio movies (effectively battles with specialized objectives).



It's worth it for the pokemon distribution alone. Compared to other games it's ecletic, almost random. For example, in an early area you can catch wild Mareep, Riolu, and Psyduck. Pretty sweet team going by the time you hit the third gym.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's worth it for the pokemon distribution alone. Compared to other games it's ecletic, almost random. For example, in an early area you can catch wild Mareep, Riolu, and Psyduck. Pretty sweet team going by the time you hit the third gym.


 I loved how I didn't have to use any Unova-exclusive PokÃ©mon by that point. Not that I don't like them, but it felt great to have that option. It was also sweet catching PokÃ©mon in early areas that in their original games were rather later, such as Muk, Koffing, Magnemite, Growlithe, Elekid, Riolu... Oh, man! I loved my first playthrough of that game, so much.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 12, 2013)

Though the pokemon in BW2 were better than the originals, I still decided to transfer some young ones over when I started the game. It can be fun to play through the game with a pokemon like Aron in place of your starter. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> ...in place of your starter. :3


What.

WHAT.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2013)

I should play one of the other pokÃ©mon games pretending that my starter doesn't exist, that'd be fun.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 12, 2013)

I need to try to do a Nuzlocke sometime. Maybe I'll do one of Leafgreen- I know where everything is, how to do everything etc. etc. so I believe I would be fine in that regard.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> I need to try to do a Nuzlocke sometime. Maybe I'll do one of Leafgreen- I know where everything is, how to do everything etc. etc. so I believe I would be fine in that regard.



I started a Nuzlocke in Fire Red. It's boring :T I got really lucky with some of my Pokemans. I got a Pikachu right at the beginning, my Arcanine is freaking idestructable, I just taught my Blastoise Hydro Cannon on Two Island, I just got the last badge without any issues at all, I didn't lose a single Pokemon yet.
It's fun, it's just not challenging because I am a lucky POS


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd do a Nuzlocke, but that'd require me to delete my file. Nty.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'd do a Nuzlocke, but that'd require me to delete my file. Nty.



XD I'm the same way. I'll never delete my firered file. It's just...a sin to do so. 

Although I have Nuzlocked before (Platinum). It can be fun and intense. I lost a Pelliper to a level 32 Mothim that gusted it as it was in flight. 

Who keeps gust on a level 32 Mothim? >:C


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

I vote Holo Caster as the most unfortunate name in Pokemon.

Edit: You know, with all these social features, this game's really becoming a hybrid between a single player experience and an MMO. I think the 3DS's constant internet connection will make it a lot easier to interact with other players.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'd do a Nuzlocke, but that'd require me to delete my file. Nty.



Just get an emulator and do it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Just get an emulator and do it.


It always amazes me how people can be so frank about unethical stuff.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It always amazes me how people can be so frank about unethical stuff.



Humble AND honorable? I think I'm falling for you ;^;


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It always amazes me how people can be so frank about unethical stuff.



How exactly is it unethical if you already own the game? Likewise, how is it unethical for the games out of production? Those are my criteria. If it is still in production Ill buy it but if I want a new game and I dont want to delete my save whats the point in buying a new one, they have my money already. So where is it unethical?

If it were black and white 2, or if it were the new x and y game when its out, I would completely agree with you mind. But in this situation, theres no ethics surrounding it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> How exactly is it unethical if you already own the game? Likewise, how is it unethical for the games out of production? Those are my criteria. If it is still in production Ill buy it but if I want a new game and I dont want to delete my save whats the point in buying a new one, they have my money already. So where is it unethical?
> 
> If it were black and white 2, or if it were the new x and y game when its out, I would completely agree with you mind. But in this situation, theres no ethics surrounding it.


Sorry, I take that back, I don't want to get into another argument about emulators. You're right, I'm wrong. I'm gonna go back to fapping to Lucario now.



Seekrit said:


> Humble AND honorable? I think I'm falling for you ;^;


I'm the best Pokemon player ever, and if you disagree, I'll kick you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;y-mX0A2LrFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-mX0A2LrFQ[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone else seen the footage of the new Pokemon professor and Team Flare? 
I'm interested to hear more about these new bad guys, they're quite iconic and I bet their music will be epic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJOPnT8dutc


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm the best Pokemon player ever, and if you disagree, I'll kick you.



I won't disagree with Champion Rob, I like my shins D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm the best Pokemon player ever, and if you disagree, I'll kick you.


B-But SirRob, You lost to a gay furyiffer.

Where's your credibility now?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> B-But SirRob, You lost to a gay furyiffer.
> 
> Where's your credibility now?


It's not my fault his team had one of the five hundred Pokemon that can curb stomp my team!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not my fault!


Yeah it is.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I vote Holo Caster as the most unfortunate name in Pokemon.


Not as bad as Fokko.

*checking website* Neat, it's updated now!  Cooooooool.

Hey, what are the chances that Turboblaze and Teravolt get retconned to mirror Fairy Aura and Dark Aura?  Better than just being clones of Mold Breaker....



> "Professor Sycamore will even challenge you to a battle from time to time.  What kind of opponent will he be?"


Whoa.



> "Even if it's not registered in your Pokedex, you can identify any Pokemon by entering its name."


WHOA.

And so far Team Flare seems to be in it just for the money.  It's official; red _is_ the new black!

Malimar's description is downright haunting.  A tentacled beast with mind control powers?






Do NOT want.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> WHOA.


That Ã© is there JUST for FlabÃ©bÃ©.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

If team Flare use fire pokemon, it'll be hard for those who choose Fenekkin or Chespin.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If team Flare use fire pokemon, it'll be hard for those who choose Fenekkin or Chespin.



I doubt that. I am sure they will make it easy for you and give you a chance to get a water Pokeman just before your first fight with them.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I doubt that. I am sure they will make it easy for you and give you a chance to get a water Pokeman just before your first fight with them.



Team Flare will use [Rattata-type] and [Zubat-type], we all know this.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Team Flare will use [Rattata-type] and [Zubat-type], we all know this.


In the trailer, the grunt sent out a Houndour.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> In the trailer, the grunt sent out a houndor.



Poor Houndour, reduced to Rattata-type. Such a pity.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Poor Houndour, reduced to Rattata-type. Such a pity.


To be fair, it is one of the more evil-looking pokemon, and it's weak too. The perfect combination.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> To be fair, it is one of the more evil-looking pokemon, and it's weak too. The perfect combination.


I wouldn't exactly call Houndoom weak though.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you guys know that there was a Pokemon typing game on the Nintendo DS with boss battles and music as epic as this?
Because I didn't until recently, and I kinda want it now.
[video=youtube;n3RITZ5gots]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3RITZ5gots[/video]



SirRob said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Houndoom weak though.


Imagine battling one of the admins in the new Pokemon team. I suspect they'll use it.
And yeah, both Houndour and Houndoom are pretty cool Pokemon. I love dark type and fire type Pokemon, so these are awesome to me.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> boss battles and music as epic as this?


I'm impressed. It shows that the DS is definitely capable of playing music like this in games. And now we have the new 3ds model, I hope we'll have awesome music in X and Y too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm impressed. It shows that the DS is definitely capable of playing music like this in games. And now we have the new 3ds model, I hope we'll have awesome music in X and Y too.


The DS was still not powerful enough to play a lot of orchestrated music; most music on the DS had to be electronic I believe since otherwise the files would be too big or something. But the 3DS would add a whole new level of power. They might be able to throw some orchestrated music in, or bigger more complex music. Who knows? I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't played pokemon in years o.o" 
whats the latest version? Last time I played, I think it was diamond? or blue I can't remember


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> I haven't played pokemon in years o.o"
> whats the latest version? Last time I played, I think it was diamond? or blue I can't remember


In the main series, Black 2 and White 2 are the latest versions. However, soon Pokemon X and Y will be coming out soon.


----------



## Teal (Jul 13, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> I haven't played pokemon in years o.o"
> whats the latest version? Last time I played, I think it was diamond? or blue I can't remember


 Legit Diamond or bootleg Diamond? (aka poorly translated Telefang)


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> Legit Diamond or bootleg Diamond? (aka poorly translated Telefang)


Well, they _were_ both GBC...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 13, 2013)

I kind of want those weird  unofficial Pokemon games like Pokemon Naranja and stuff.


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I kind of want those weird  unofficial Pokemon games like Pokemon Naranja and stuff.



They're awesome to have and show off, but they're so... well.

I watched a Pokemon Naranja playthrough at Cos And Effect '12, and the Pokemon are literally terrible - worse, the dialogue gets so fucked up if you pick the female character. Every male character flirts with you.

And it's hard to explain just how cataclysmically bad Pokemon Diamond is. I'll film some and Youtube it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The DS was still not powerful enough to play a lot of orchestrated music; most music on the DS had to be electronic I believe since otherwise the files would be too big or something.


FFTA2 being a massive exception. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-lsbiBgD8A


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

[yt]XkyySwWlStE[/yt]

Sixi delivers, nvr 4get


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> [yt]XkyySwWlStE[/yt]Sixi delivers, nvr 4get


I just watched SIX play Mario as pikachu. Yup. Cool......?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> Sixi delivers, nvr 4get


Wow, you're almost as good at that as you are regular Pokemon games. [noparse]8)[/noparse]


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> Legit Diamond or bootleg Diamond? (aka poorly translated Telefang)



That Telefang game was awesome. I got a copy in Spain, the battery didn't work so every run was a Nuzlocke run.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

If I were that Charizard, I'd be like "Das m'boy." :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2013)

So I started watching a movie called "Jungle Emperor Leo" and this happened.
http://i.imgur.com/DIUrZPS.jpg


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

...?
I don't get it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...?
> I don't get it.


 You'll understand when you're older.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...?
> I don't get it.


Mt. Moon? You know? That place with the Clefairy? But mostly Zubat?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mt. Moon? You know? That place with the Clefairy? But mostly Zubat?



Mt. Moon always seemed so much bigger when I was a child. Now it's just painfully zubatty.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2013)

Dratini Pokememe just crested my #2 all-time faved dA piece.  That means it's Scraps time now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

ROFL








SirRob said:


> Mt. Moon? You know? That place with the Clefairy? But mostly Zubat?



Must be the older games then. I never played them through.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Must be the older games then.* I never played them* through.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Pokemon movie? Best Pokemon movie.

It was in the Kanto region. Mt. Moon can be found in Red(GB), Blue(GB), Green(GB), Gold(GB), Silver(GB), Crystal(GBC), Firered(GBA), Leafgreen(GBA), Heartgold, and Soulsilver. Heartgold and Soulsilver were DS games.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 18, 2013)

I know Gen 1 is supposed to be the original classic, but to be honest I find Kanto to be one of the most boring regions. Call me crazy, but I just find it a little bit bland.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

I played up to Pewter City in Red. Got bored fast. Game didn't age too well. I remember Mt. Moon now though from Soul Silver. I just didn't think it was that significant so I forgot.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I played up to Pewter City in Red. Got bored fast. Game didn't age too well. I remember Mt. Moon now though from Soul Silver. I just didn't think it was that significant so I forgot.



To think I onced loved you ;^;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

bai


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm currently playing through Blue during breaks. "What? Magikarp is evolving!" COME AT ME YOU STUPID HIKERS, I WILL WRECK YOUR SHIT.

Just got Cut, and managed to snaffle an abra eventually (yay sleep powder). I want a rhydon for my AWESOME CREW instead of this stoopid diglett.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I'm currently playing through Blue during breaks. "What? Magikarp is evolving!" COME AT ME YOU STUPID HIKERS, I WILL WRECK YOUR SHIT.
> 
> Just got Cut, and managed to snaffle an abra eventually (yay sleep powder). I want a rhydon for my AWESOME CREW instead of this stoopid diglett.



Grinding that stupid fish in a tiny patch of grass is something I'll remember always. 'JIGGLYPUFF used SING!'. Ugh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Game didn't age too well.



fire red


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I know Gen 1 is supposed to be the original classic, but to be honest I find Kanto to be one of the most boring regions. Call me crazy, but I just find it a little bit bland.


Yup, definitely the least varied region. But that's to be expected given the limitations of the era.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;rCSfUxYFIGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSfUxYFIGQ[/video]



Gibby said:


> fire red



Never played it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2013)

Reportedly, Pokexperto found a list of trademark applications and some names on the list may or may not belong to new Pokemon.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 19, 2013)

Ah jeez, an ice wolf. Incoming wolfaboos in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2013)

That W word just needs to . . . go away.  Like, into the cornfield or something.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> That W word just needs to . . . go away.  Like, into the cornfield or something.



Well the double 'f' of 'wolffag' looks unnatural in English, so what would you have me do? >:C


----------



## Icky (Jul 19, 2013)

On the topic of bootleg games (cause I missed that discussion 6 days ago), I've tried Moemon Fire Red, which is just normal Fire Red, reformatted so all of the PokÃ©mon sprites are essentially cosplayers of that PokÃ©mon. It's actually kinda cute if you forget the whole "capturing small costumed children and making them fight to the death" moral dilemma.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Never played it.



Fire red is to Red what Soul Silver is to Silver.

If the way the game has aged is an issue to you, picking the Fire Red (or Leaf Green) remake would be a good idea. A lot less clunky, faster-running, prettier, and has a few extra nice things. Even though I played Red back in the day, I was real happy when Fire Red came out (though I got Leaf Green).


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ...faster-running...


Ironically, you don't get the Running Shoes until after beating Brock, where every other game from the 3rd Gen onwards gives them to you pretty much before you even leave your home town.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder what kind of shoes the trainers wear originally, if they're not able to run in them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I wonder what kind of shoes the trainers wear originally, if they're not able to run in them.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 19, 2013)

Buizel are the master Pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Buizel are the master Pokemon.



The first Pokeplush as well as the first item I ever got at a convention was a big fat headed Buizel. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2013)

Buizel's cute. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Buizel's cute. :3



My favorite design from Gen 4. I want another Regi though. my favorite designs of Pokemon period. They should make RegiPachi or RegiRob.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh... um... yeah! The Regis are certainly... a... design. Mm! I agree.
Buizel's my favorite Pokemon that I want to do things to. The best Pokemon are the furries.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh... um... yeah! The Regis are certainly... a... design. Mm! I agree.
> Buizel's my favorite Pokemon that I want to do things to. The best Pokemon are the furries.



Rob are you drunk? If so, awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh... um... yeah! The Regis are certainly... a... design. Mm! I agree.
> Buizel's my favorite Pokemon that I want to do things to. The best Pokemon are the furries.



You don't like the idea of a RegiRob?

I think it'd be perfect!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Rob are you drunk? If so, awesome.


If you think I'm drunk now, you should see when I'm actually drunk.



XoPachi said:


> You don't like the idea of a RegiRob?
> 
> I think it'd be perfect!


Pachi!! I never thought you would give me fan art, I'm honored!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Pachi!! I never thought you would give me fan art, I'm honored!



Suddenly...I feel awful. ;-;


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you think I'm drunk now, you should see when I'm actually drunk.



I'd like that c:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm listening to the RSE soundtrack right now. I've never played those games before, 'cause they came out when I was trying to fit in with other kids. For a long time I considered this soundtrack to be the worst in the series, but now that I've actually taken the time to go through the entire OST, I find that I'm really liking it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm listening to the RSE soundtrack right now. I've never played those games before, 'cause they came out when I was trying to fit in with other kids. For a long time I considered this soundtrack to be the worst in the series, but now that I've actually taken the time to go through the entire OST, I find that I'm really liking it.


You ought' to find and play the RSE part of the series. Hoenn is quite a nice region.



SirRob said:


> Buizel's cute. :3





SirRob said:


>


Oh wow that is an adorable Pokemon. And I'm not even a big fan of Buizel.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

I hate Sylveon in it's fucking entirety, but...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hate Sylveon in it's fucking entirety, but...


Those fucking eyes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hate Sylveon in it's fucking entirety, but...


I actually think that's rather ugly. Especially the face.
And I like normal Sylveon's normal design.
To each their own though.

Anyways, as long as people are mentioning attractive looking Pokemon, isn't Gardevoir THE Pokemon for that sort of thing?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Those fucking eyes.



I don't care. The hips are what I noticed. =w=
She just loses points for being Sylveon.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> You ought' to find and play the RSE part of the series. Hoenn is quite a nice region.
> 
> Oh wow that is an adorable Pokemon. And I'm not even a big fan of Buizel.


Oh, definitely. I'm waiting for either a VC release (unlikely) or a remake.

Did you notice Buizel was taking it up the butt?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 21, 2013)

So I saw this on Facebook:


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 21, 2013)

Speaking of Sylveon, woah! I've just realised the the shirt I am wearing follows the exact same colour scheme. It's the same beige colour with stripes of that blue and peach-ish colour. Weird.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 21, 2013)

I would say that SirRob needs help, but then I can't really talk either. 

I used to go everywhere with my holographic Gardevoir card in my pocket. I would stare at it creepily nonstop and sleep with it in my hands. I'm not too proud of that...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Speaking of Sylveon, woah! I've just realised the the shirt I am wearing follows the exact same colour scheme. It's the same beige colour with stripes of that blue and peach-ish colour. Weird.


Pics or it didn't happen!


Distorted said:


> I would say that SirRob needs help, but then I can't really talk either.
> 
> I used to go everywhere with my holographic Gardevoir card in my pocket. I would stare at it creepily nonstop and sleep with it in my hands. I'm not too proud of that...


Does this mean I can't hit on you [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Distorted (Jul 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Does this mean I can't hit on you [noparse][/noparse]



Yes...I mean no.....I mean..........whatever you like


----------



## peppr (Jul 21, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I used to go everywhere with my holographic Gardevoir card in my pocket. I would stare at it creepily nonstop and sleep with it in my hands. I'm not too proud of that...



that reminds me some reason of quite a few years ago when I got an original Ninetales card 
i was so excited all day and when it came time to sleep
 I put it next to my pillow instead of putting it in my little box, and when i woke up the next morning i drooled on it by complete accident and ruined it
i was a very upset child


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 21, 2013)

I miss my Gen 1 PokÃ©mon cards... I don't know where they went when I moved... They're not much good for competitive play, but they still have sentimental value, you know? =\


----------



## peppr (Jul 22, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> I miss my Gen 1 PokÃ©mon cards... I don't know where they went when I moved... They're not much good for competitive play, but they still have sentimental value, you know? =\



i used to be into competitive play like two years back, but for the moment (and since my usual place to play was shut down/sold) i'm merely collecting 3: but gen 1 cards can be collectible, no joke, even if they aren't worth a lot they're fun to just look at and... brag about... i luckily haven't lost any of mine so far yet
knock on wood

you could buy some online for cheap, on sites like ebay, professor oak's, troll and toad... etc?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2013)

Reportedly, the official Japanese XY site replaced the supposed "baby Gogoat" image with a slightly more cropped image (of presumably the same scene) that doesn't include them.

The English official site has not received such an update.

CONSPIRACY!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

Yup, those are definitely pre-evos. Nice find, I haven't heard anything about that on GameFAQs...


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive started collecting pokemon cards because a friend of mine plays it. Its no yugioh but its still pretty fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Nice find, I haven't heard anything about that on GameFAQs...


I browse Bulbagarden.

And I don't buy that they're supposed to be Pokemon.  (If they are, _where are their Trainers?_)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I browse Bulbagarden.
> 
> And I don't buy that they're supposed to be Pokemon.  (If they are, _where are their Trainers?_)


If they're not supposed to be Pokemon, they wouldn't have been cropped out. It's really that key point that sets this in stone. Looking at this image, I don't think having trainers nearby is really important.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 22, 2013)

50 pages of pokemon. Wow. 

And on the subject of pokemon cards, I loved Team Rocket's version of the pokemon. 

My Rocket Arbok and my Rocket Weezing are my pride and joy.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Looking at this image, I don't think having trainers nearby is really important.


Name any time in all five generations that you can encounter a Pokemon on the field not belonging to a nearby NPC.  Because I can't think of any....


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Name any time in all five generations that you can encounter a Pokemon on the field not belonging to a nearby NPC.  Because I can't think of any....


That you can't capture, I guess?
There was that Farfetch'd in G/S, and those Psyduck in D/P, off the top of my head. 
Umm... Oh! The Slowpoke in Azalea Town!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That you can't capture, I guess?
> There was that Farfetch'd in G/S, and those Psyduck in D/P, off the top of my head.
> Umm... Oh! The Slowpoke in Azalea Town!



 Those muscular moving Machamps in the beginning of RSE~<3


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Heh, I can't send anything. I'm abroad on my phone.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That you can't capture, I guess?
> There was that Farfetch'd in G/S, and those Psyduck in D/P, off the top of my head.
> Umm... Oh! The Slowpoke in Azalea Town!


Exactly, a Pokemon that you can interact with like an NPC.  Of those, the Slowpoke are pretty much the only ones that aren't owned by specific humans.

Another point to consider:  If they really are baby Pokemon, shouldn't the eyes be bigger than a single visible pixel?  Compare this image, particularly the heroine in the background.  Her head is about the same height (in pixels) but her eyes are clearly visible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxGHvoK9XI
















I've already established that wild Pokemon can exist in towns-- even if there aren't many examples.
We've also seen Pokemon with smaller eyes than their evolutions; Weedle, Budew, and Clamperl, for example. 
I scaled the image up to see these objects better, and I was a little surprised with what I was actually seeing. Looking closely, a lot of Gogoat's features match up with these Pokemon. I didn't notice before, but they even include the antlers. Pokemon in the same family usually aren't -that- similar. These objects are much smaller than Gogoat though, and there -are- differences. But all of those differences come from simplifying Gogoat's design. So what's going on here? It seems a little too obvious of a design for a first stage evolution, yet it's obviously not Gogoat, either.
I've reached the answer that you had probably already come up with-- they're toys. That would explain the simplification and the size. But then, if they're just Gogoat toys, why would the Japanese site replace the image with a cropped one? What would they have to hide?
The poses of these two toys seems a little too natural for something inanimate. Of course, it's still possible, but it seems more likely that these things are alive. Plus, the resolution is really poor. They do appear to just be a simplified Gogoat design, but it's possible that seeing them in a higher resolution might reveal key differences, in shape, eyes, and features. I think, at this point, there's more evidence to suggest that these are new Pokemon, rather than inanimate objects.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


What the fuck am I looking at?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2013)

I've edited my post to include the full image, as well as the cropped one on the Japanese site.
I've also updated my observations with more points.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I've edited my post to include the full image, as well as the cropped one on the Japanese site.
> I've also updated my observations with more points.


It looks like a white Rabbit in a taco shell with salad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool collector I'm subbed to, Gamester81 picked up Pokemon Red for $6. :3






SEALED Pokemon Red.
Bill Gates wish he had money like that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2013)

Wait, what?  Lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cool collector I'm subbed to, Gamester81 picked up Pokemon Red for $6. :3


Red is shit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 25, 2013)

lul


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Mm. Get destroyed.



Imperial Impact said:


> Red is shit.



It is, but that's not the point, so who gives a fuck? It's an extremely popular and critically acclaimed original that jump started a multibillion dollar franchise and he got it in the original seal for $6.

EDIT:

Why the fuck are there so many guests?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It is


Blue has MissingNo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

...........................












he's right


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2013)

I have never done the Missingno thing. Kinda want to, but I'm afraid it'll mess up the game or something.
Only old GB Pokemon games I have are Silver (which has a dead internal battery), Crystal, and Yellow.

Is it possible to do any cool glitches like Missingno in those?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2013)

The last Unova Wi-Fi Competition has started.

Ahhhh!!! I won my first match!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Never thought an Arcanine or Nidoking could look hard ass. Love how some of these are robots too. That's not just badass, that's Contra status.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The last Unova Wi-Fi Competition has started.
> 
> Ahhhh!!! I won my first match!!


[video=youtube;oyFQVZ2h0V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyFQVZ2h0V8[/video]


XoPachi said:


> Never thought an Arcanine or Nidoking could look hard ass. Love how some of these are robots too. That's not just badass, that's Contra status.


WOAH.
That looks AWESOME!
They look fierce!

And based on your comment, I now have more interest in Contra. I might try and play one of those games sometime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> And based on your comment, I now have more interest in Contra. I might try and play one of those games sometime.



Judging from what you've said you play frequently, I highly doubt you would enjoy it, but anything's worth a shot, I suppose.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Judging from what you've said you play frequently, I highly doubt you would enjoy it, but anything's worth a shot, I suppose.


My only experience with the Contra series was when I had my uncle over and he brought over a bunch of old PS1 games. I was looking through them and tried a whole bunch of them, but not knowing how to play them I quit on them shortly after playing. One of the games was Contra: Legacy of War, I believe.
I'll have to ask my uncle about it and see if he can teach me how to play. Who knows, I might enjoy it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> And based on your comment, I now have more interest in Contra. I might try and play one of those games sometime.


Up, up, down, down, you-know-the-rest, for-the-win.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!!
I lost my third match. I'm gonna record it 'cause it was pretty awesome.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Thanks!!
> I lost my third match. I'm gonna record it 'cause it was pretty awesome.


Well darn.
At least you made it that far!
What Pokemon do you use?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Where was this? Pokemanz Showdown?



Battlechili1 said:


> My only experience with the Contra series was when I had my uncle over and he brought over a bunch of old PS1 games. I was looking through them and tried a whole bunch of them, but not knowing how to play them I quit on them shortly after playing. One of the games was *Contra: Legacy of War*, I believe.
> I'll have to ask my uncle about it and see if he can teach me how to play. Who knows, I might enjoy it.



PLEASE don't. That one was awful. q-q


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> PLEASE don't. That one was awful. q-q


Well darn.
I don't own an NES or SNES.
Guess I'll have to wait a while before I can play one.
Don't know what systems I could buy a Contra game and download one on either.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I have never done the Missingno thing. Kinda want to, but I'm afraid it'll mess up the game or something.
> Only old GB Pokemon games I have are Silver (which has a dead internal battery), Crystal, and Yellow.
> 
> Is it possible to do any cool glitches like Missingno in those?


There's the Glitch City and Invisible PC


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Well darn.
> At least you made it that far!
> What Pokemon do you use?


Oh, it's not that kind of format-- it uses a rating system. You can play as many matches as you want.
The team I use is Infernape, Scizor, Gliscor, Jolteon, Zoroark, and Slowking. 



XoPachi said:


> Where was this? Pokemanz Showdown?


It's through the game itself, it's an official competition.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, it's not that kind of format-- it uses a rating system. You can play as many matches as you want.
> The team I use is Infernape, Scizor, Gliscor, Jolteon, Zoroark, and Slowking.


Oh. 
Nice team! 


Imperial Impact said:


> There's the Glitch City and Invisible PC


Invisible PC? What's that?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Oh.
> Nice team!
> 
> Invisible PC? What's that?





from Gamefaqs. said:


> In Celedon city, there is a hotel in the bottom right-hand corner of the city. In the hotel go to the northern-most portion on the right-hand side, take two steps back then one step up and you will be able to access the pc.


.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Why am I not hearing about this? And you should have won. Why didn't you just CHEAT!? I'm not good at tactical stuff. I just spam Thunder.



Battlechili1 said:


> Well darn.
> I don't own an NES or SNES.
> Guess I'll have to wait a while before I can play one.
> Don't know what systems I could buy a Contra game and download one on either.



Best ones in order
Contra 4-DS
Hard Corps Uprising-360/PS3
Contra Hard Corps-Sega Genesis
Contra ReBirth-Wii
Super C-Virtual Console
Contra-Virtual Console
Contra Shattered Soldier-PS2


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2013)

Yay, I finally got it captured and uploaded.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlmDHacLPwk


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yay, I finally got it captured and uploaded.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlmDHacLPwk



That shouldn't have been as entertaining as it was. That Zoroark trick literally had me going 'OHHHH!?' :3c

Bad luck with the paralysis, match appeared to be in the bag.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That shouldn't have been as entertaining as it was. That Zoroark trick literally had me going 'OHHHH!?' :3c
> 
> Bad luck with the paralysis, match appeared to be in the bag.


Mm, a lot of people have been using Psychic types in this competition, so Zoroark's been seeing use. 
I won the last match after a long string of losses, but only because I got lots of critical hits.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2013)

Check this out -- a Lv.1 Magnemite vs. a Lv.100 Garchomp.

And _the dragon never stood a chance._

http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/1v1-41259468


----------



## Distorted (Jul 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yay, I finally got it captured and uploaded.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlmDHacLPwk



I'm so glad to see people use Magic Coat. I love that move. And I really like your Slowking. You really should've won that one.


----------



## Percy (Jul 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Check this out -- a Lv.1 Magnemite vs. a Lv.100 Garchomp.
> 
> And _the dragon never stood a chance._
> 
> http://pokemonshowdown.com/replay/1v1-41259468


And you can't poison the Magnemite either.

gg.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Percy said:


> And you can't poison the Magnemite either.
> 
> gg.



My boy Magnemite too good. :B


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm so glad to see people use Magic Coat. I love that move. And I really like your Slowking. You really should've won that one.


Nah, I think the paralysis cancelled out the flinch I got earlier.
Magic Coat's definitely a fun move to use. It's great when Slowking's up against other bulky water types, 'cause they always try to cripple her with Toxic.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

Admittedly I almost exclusively use attacking moves. Only exceptions are ones that cause status problems on the enemy or moves that increase evasiveness like Double Team. Recently I've started expanding and using things like Dragon Dance and such.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2013)

I love moves that hit first or hit hit every time. Sadly, there's no way to balance such a thing if you gave it GOOD power.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

Shock Wave seems like a decent move that hits every time. Not amazing, but not bad.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 27, 2013)

Most attacks that never miss have base power 60, which is somewhat low.  But it also means that any Pokemon with Technician gets it boosted by +50% (to 90, making it on par with Aura Sphere).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Most attacks that never miss have base power 60, which is somewhat low.  But it also means that any Pokemon with Technician gets it boosted by +50% (to 90, making it on par with Aura Sphere).


Technician? Is that a Pokemon ability?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Percy (Jul 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Most attacks that never miss have base power 60, which is somewhat low.  But it also means that any Pokemon with Technician gets it boosted by +50% (to 90, making it on par with Aura Sphere).


I love me my Aura Sphere. Never misses plus is a Fighting type move, AND is powerful. Yes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

I love my Magnezone. Supersonic, Thunder wave. SWITCH OUT!  lol


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2013)

Percy said:


> I love me my Aura Sphere. Never misses plus is a Fighting type move, AND is powerful. Yes.


Try Technician Scyther with Aerial Ace sometime, same power but Flying type.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2013)

From Serebii.net--

"For those in the North America, a new event has been revealed by The PokÃ©mon Company to run in Gamestop. This event is to run from August 19th 2013 to September 8th 2013 and is to offer a download of a Shiny Dialga. On September 9th to September 29th, a Shiny Palkia will be distributed and from September 30th to October 20th, a shiny Giratina will be distributed. We'll provide full details of the PokÃ©mon as soon as possible"

Ahhh!! I want Palkia!


----------



## Teal (Jul 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> From Serebii.net--
> 
> "For those in the North America, a new event has been revealed by The PokÃ©mon Company to run in Gamestop. This event is to run from August 19th 2013 to September 8th 2013 and is to offer a download of a Shiny Dialga. On September 9th to September 29th, a Shiny Palkia will be distributed and from September 30th to October 20th, a shiny Giratina will be distributed. We'll provide full details of the PokÃ©mon as soon as possible"
> 
> Ahhh!! I want Palkia!


 I want all of them. But mostly Giratina.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2013)

Ack, I do not live anywhere near a GameStop.  Closest one's 50 miles away.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

O-O

Giratina!?!?!?

That's my favorite Pokemon!


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

They're giving out shiny legendaries?

...I still haven't found a shiny of my own ;-;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

Only shiny I ever got was a shiny Mewtwo. Not that I care about shinies, there's just no other way to get Giratina in Black 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2013)

I've only ever encountered two shinies -- coincidentally, both of them in HG.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2013)

I've encountered tons of shinies.

Used by other trainers.

[noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Icky (Jul 29, 2013)

I found a shiny Makuhita in Sapphire once. 

I was amazed at first, and them pissed that my first and only shiny pokemon was that piece of shit. >:c


----------



## Tymid (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiny Giratina--Have.

That is one of the crowning achievements of my life. *coddles*


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Haven't seen a legit shiny since Pokemon Gold. I had a gold raticate and that red golbat was coooool.


----------



## Percy (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Haven't seen a legit shiny since Pokemon Gold. I had a gold raticate and that red golbat was coooool.


I haven't encountered one besides from the red gyrados, at all. I've encountered easily over 20,000 pokemon in my lifetime.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I haven't encountered one besides from the red gyrados, at all. I've encountered easily over 20,000 pokemon in my lifetime.



I know that feel, man. Those shinies I was on about were over a decade ago.

God DAMN how is pokemon still a thing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

I recall a shiny Meowth from Leaf Green but after that I'm not sure.


----------



## Teal (Jul 29, 2013)

I've caught a shiny Slugma, Marill, Tentacool, Paras, Shellos, the red gyarados, and another I can't remember. I almost caught a shiny Hariyama but it used whirlwind on the first turn :/


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a shiny Poochyena and a shine Golbat before, caught in the wild, I believe.
But I deleted the data that had them on it. 
It was during a time when I didn't know much about shinies.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

I've caught a couple of shinies over the years, but my shiny Liligant is my pride and joy. It's pretty good in a fight too. 

Isn't it like a 1/8000 chance to find one or something like that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Poochyena



No joke. I was JUST asked to draw a sexy Poochyena before coming to this thread. lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No joke. I was JUST asked to draw a sexy Poochyena before coming to this thread. lol


lol. Good luck! I love Poochyena. Nice design plus I like Dark type Pokemon a lot. I like its evolved form even more.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> lol. Good luck! I love Poochyena. Nice design plus I like Dark type Pokemon a lot. I like its evolved form even more.



Oh...
I didn't ACCEPT it. lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> They're giving out shiny legendaries?
> 
> ...I still haven't found a shiny of my own ;-;



I've found gobs of shinies, love. 

I'll share one of my golden gravelers with you. :3


----------



## Teal (Jul 29, 2013)

> In the fourth generation, a variety of things have changed in order to allow for the obtaining of Shiny PokÃ©mon. First is a method commonly known as the _Masuda Method_, named after the game  developer and the person who revealed it; Junichi Masuda. This method has you breed two PokÃ©mon. However, one of the PokÃ©mon must be of a different nationality than your game (such as a Japanese PokÃ©mon on an English game). This will lower the chances of hatching a shiny PokÃ©mon from 1 in 8,192 to 1 in 2,048 cutting it by 75% in Generation IV. However, in Generation V, it is boosted even further from 1 in 8,192 to 1 in 1,365.3.
> The second method of obtaining shiny PokÃ©mon is through the method called "chaining". This method has you carry on a chain on the PokÃ©Radar. As you battle the PokÃ©mon and your chain increases, the chances of seeing a Shiny PokÃ©mon also increases up until you're on the 40th chain where it levels out.  Continue the chain and you may see the grass glow instead of shaking. If this occurs, there is a shiny PokÃ©mon there. When you defeat or capture a PokÃ©mon you have discovered with the PokÃ©Radar, the chain begins and you need to follow the chain to other grass tiles to continue the chain. These chains are broken when a different PokÃ©mon appears or you encounter a Wild PokÃ©mon outside of the set grass tiles so it is recommended that you use Repel or other Wild PokÃ©mon prevention techniques. Shiny PokÃ©mon are easily findable with the PokÃ©Radar. If you have found a Shiny PokÃ©mon with the PokÃ©Radar, the grass will shine as opposed to shaking. With chaining, you have the ability to increase the likelihood of finding a Shiny PokÃ©mon. This is done by having a prolonged chain on the PokÃ©Radar. The chances increase up until the 40th PokÃ©mon in the chain. This is calculated with the following formula;
> _Chance = (14747 - 40*ChainNumber)/2621440(41-ChainNumber)_
> After each use of the PokÃ©Radar, it requires recharging. This is done by walking 50 steps.
> ...


 Quote is from Serebii


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2013)

> Chance = (14747 - 40*ChainNumber) / (2621440 * (41-ChainNumber))


Fixed the formatting.

If you can chain 40 of the same Pokemon, you'll have a *1 in 200* chance of seeing shiny.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Debating whether or not to start Black 2 over again. I lent my friend my 3DS for his holiday and my file is gone.

I HAD AN ARCANINE. HIS NAME WAS ROB ;_;


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

New Pokemon trailer showing up on the Japanese side of the pond.  Confirms some kind of tree-monster Pokemon, new scenes, bicycle, underwater battles, and at least one new battle move.

Waiting for US trailer.


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

Fennekin apparently knows an attack called Glow Punch.
Please don't be a fighting type.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


>



This is like Snow White's worse nightmare come true...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fennekin apparently knows an attack called Glow Punch.
> Please don't be a fighting type.


http://www.jhallcomics.com/Pokemon/7759


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing the metallest thing ever and play the Black version with a full steel team.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm thinking of doing the metallest thing ever and play the Black version with a full steel team.



And get RAPED by fire.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fennekin apparently knows an attack called Glow Punch.
> Please don't be a fighting type.



 My bet is that Glow Punch is Fairy-type's elemental punch, like fire, ice, etc. punches.
 Fire/Fairy? I would be okay with this.


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And get RAPED by fire.


 The steel/rock, steel/water and steel/ground types say otherwise.



Eggdodger said:


> My bet is that Glow Punch is Fairy-type's elemental punch, like fire, ice, etc. punches.
> Fire/Fairy? I would be okay with this.


I'm okay with everything but fire/fighting


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fennekin apparently knows an attack called Glow Punch.
> Please don't be a fighting type.



Bad news:  Every punching move (i.e. affected by Iron Fist) thru Gen V can *only* be learned by bipedal Mons.

Good news:  Bipedal does not mean Fighting.

Better news:  Point #1 may not even apply since Fennekin isn't bipedal but is using it anyway.

So, Fighting type or otherwise, there's a pretty good chance Fennekin may pull a Zorua during its evolutions.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2013)

There are tons of Pokemon who aren't bipedal who can use punching moves. Like Metagross.

Did you know that Gastly can have the elemental punches? Gastly. Heck, add Sucker Punch and his _entire moveset is punches._


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> There are tons of Pokemon who aren't bipedal who can use punching moves. Like Metagross.
> 
> Did you know that Gastly can have the elemental punches? Gastly. Heck, add Sucker Punch and his _entire moveset is punches._


 I have a Gastly that has the elemental punches, just because I thought it was funny.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have a Gastly that has the elemental punches, just because I thought it was funny.



Because it is fucking funny forever.

Don't eat me because I can't give you legendaries anymore ._.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, let me rephrase:  You have to have arms/hands to do punching moves.  Metang's limbs are clearly arms, not legs.  Haunter clearly has hands.  The Musketeer quartet don't have any hands and *do not* learn any punches (and despite that all four of them are part Fighting).

And Sucker Punch isn't actually a punch (Japanese name: "Surprise Attack"), the name is a reference to making a "cheap shot" or "low blow".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I vote Genesect be given a move BFG-9000. :I

Special
Electric
Power: 1000
Accuracy: 50

When the move hits, the trainer dies and his Pokemon (on his/her belt AND in the boxes AND traded to others across all games also die). Best move ever. =w=
Team Flare would be no more.

Team Flare has nice suits.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And get RAPED by fire.


Yes, we know there's hot Fennekin on Lucario fanart out there.  Don't remind us.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I vote Genesect be given a move BFG-9000. :I
> 
> Special
> Electric
> ...


Genesect does enough curb stomping as it is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Because it is fucking funny forever.
> 
> Don't eat me because I can't give you legendaries anymore ._.


 It's fine.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's fine.



Fine? FINE? The amount of effort I put into that game does not make it fine. I am sorry for promising something I could not deliver :c

Also Patches how the fuck am I supposed to fap to that?


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Fine? FINE? The amount of effort I put into that game does not make it fine. I am sorry for promising something I could not deliver :c
> 
> Also Patches how the fuck am I supposed to fap to that?


 It's completely fine. Also


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, what happened to Jesse and James? They used to be...menacing. For kid's anime standards anyway. Watching my old Pokemon recordings and realizing just HOW MUCH the show has changed.



Seekrit said:


> Fine? FINE? The amount of effort I put into that game does not make it fine. I am sorry for promising something I could not deliver :c
> 
> Also Patches how the fuck am I supposed to fap to that?



The smut of Fennekin is actually pretty lackluster for how much there is. And no. I haven't looked it up. It's a FOX Pokemon. The smut finds YOU.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 1, 2013)

I played Yellow, Silver, and Sapphire back in the old days LOADS. Totally loved those. But since then, I haven't even looked at pokemans... until now!
Playing my first pokemon game (Black 2) since Sapphire first came out. Wish me luck!

WHERE THE BUIZELS AT?!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I played Yellow, Silver, and Sapphire back in the old days LOADS. Totally loved those. But since then, I haven't even looked at pokemans... until now!
> Playing my first pokemon game (Black 2) since Sapphire first came out. Wish me luck!
> 
> WHERE THE BUIZELS AT?!


Enjoy, and good luck!
Also the buizels are on:
Route 11, 14, 23, Abundant Shrine, and Victory Road.


XoPachi said:


> Man, what happened to Jesse and James? They used to be...menacing. For kid's anime standards anyway. Watching my old Pokemon recordings and realizing just HOW MUCH the show has changed.


Under normal circumstances I'd agree with you, but I heard that the Black and White cartoon got Team Rocket to be more serious, like by having James sit on a bench, wait for someone to come and bring a suitcase, and then have him pick it up and leave. Or something.
I dont know. I heard something about Team Rocket actually becoming competent.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Under normal circumstances I'd agree with you, but I heard that the Black and White cartoon got Team Rocket to be more serious, like by having James sit on a bench, wait for someone to come and bring a suitcase, and then have him pick it up and leave. Or something.
> I dont know. I heard something about Team Rocket actually becoming competent.



Luls that was the worst description I've ever heard. But yes, in BW Jesse & James got serious and competent. They were actually a _threat_. Then they went back to being bungling comic relief every week, oh well.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Man, what happened to Jesse and James? They used to be...menacing.


Yeah for like the first three episodes. 
I like Team Rocket in the first season-- they're funny, endearing. They've got a lot of character and you can sympathize with them. But as the series went on it sort of became frustrating to see them. Most of the time they were there just for the sake of being there. I like that we saw less of them in Unova; I hope we see them even less in XY, because they're never gonna go back to what they were, the mood of the show's too different from when it started.
Honestly, seeing them as competent villains in BW was like, the worst thing you could do to them. Because that's -not- who they are, and it totally kills their characterization. If you're gonna do that, do it with different villains.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2013)

Somebody on Bulbagarden joked that if there's a sushi-based Pokemon, it should be Water+Ghost.  Why?
- Dead fish
- Bite is supereffective!

And I say if there's a potato chip based Pokemon, it should be Psychic because then you can Crunch it.



. . . I think I've been hanging around the forums too long.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

But you can have sushi without fish!! I don't like fish, so I always order vegetable sushi.

You know, I think it's kinda silly how Fairy types are supposedly going to be strong against Dark types. I mean, it makes sense, sure, but Dark types aren't that good in the first place.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol. GYARaDOS.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2013)

...Glados joke maybe?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lol


>Tumblr


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2013)

So I have this stuck in my head... get it out, please


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> >Tumblr



...Your point? Person still drew something cool.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2013)

So, rumor says that in XY an NPC may give you a Kanto starter somewhere "early on".

Speculate away.

...Me, I really don't see them just allowing you to pick any one of the three Kanto starters at your choice unless it's a postgame bonus (they've done that before: e.g. in HGSS you could get one Kanto _and_ one Hoenn starter of your choice after beating Red, just talk to Oak and Steven), after all the early game is supposed to be dominated by new-Gen Pokemon, with your shiny new Kalos starter leading the pack.  I could however see something similar to the elemental monkey event in BW1:  You know one of your rivals is going to pick the starter that's got a type advantage over yours, so an NPC could easily give you whichever Kanto starter has the advantage over theirs (e.g. so if you pick Froakie, somebody later on will give you a Charmander to back it up).


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2013)

I doubt they'd do that before giving you the National Dex, especially with the reasoning you mentioned-- they'd outshine the new Pokemon.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd rob a bank and kill twice to get my hands on a Blastoise. I miss teh shells.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

WHAT

WHATWHATWAHTHWAHTAHWTHHWTHAWHTHWAH

I dunno guys, I dunno!! Fake?!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

I think Ampharos could star in a shampoo commercial.

I think this must be -real-, since the previous Coro Coro said this month's issue would be a 'scoop of the century!'
Plus it falls in line with the Super Training feature that was leaked.
Will EVERY Pokemon have these forms?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> WHAT
> 
> WHATWHATWAHTHWAHTAHWTHHWTHAWHTHWAH
> 
> I dunno guys, I dunno!! Fake?!



Welp, here comes the smut. lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2013)

Dear GameFreak.

PLEASE don't give a mega-evolution to JUST Blaziken. Swampert and Sceptile will go extinct. :V


----------



## Grimfang999 (Aug 8, 2013)

BLAZIKENMON DIGIVOLVE TO

MEGABLAZIKENMON

POKEMON AND DIGIMON HAVE MERGED


...And I am perfectly fine with this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Absol is still stupid looking. lol


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Absol is still stupid looking. lol


But emo angels are _coooool!!_


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But emo angels are _coooool!!_



You mean this unintimidating fag? ROFROFROFROFROFROF!!


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

What are these NEW THINGS I am seeing? I was interested in X&Y before, but now I'm EXCITED. Nothing to do with Ampharos being one of my favourites and that Blaziken looking like a boss.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

I WANT that Absol.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> I WANT that Absol.



Inorite? Call it emo all you want but that thing is amazing looking.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

I am pumped for X and Y.
These new changes are good for once.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Inorite? Call it emo all you want but that thing is amazing looking.


 I'm gonna name one Emo.

"Emo used Cut! It's not very effective."


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Inorite? Call it emo all you want but that thing is amazing looking.



Not even that Absol is emo. I actually never thought that until what's his face brought it up. It just looks like a slapped together design to me.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

MegaUltraChicken looks cool. And Lucario's new form looks scary. It almost looks like a dark type.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> MegaUltraChicken looks cool. And Lucario's new form looks scary. It almost looks like a dark type.


 He's gone to the darkside. Because we have cookies.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucario and Blaziken are already powerful, so the other forms don't really seem all that necessary.The other one though, Absol-utely! :3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

Serebii.net said:
			
		

> First event for PokÃ©mon X & Y. Torchic to be distributed from October 12th to January 15th. Hold a new item called Blaziken Knight (possibly Blazikenite) and has its Hidden Ability of Speed Boost. Can eventually become MegaBlaziken. It's also mentioned to utilise something called a Mega Stone



Guys

Guys

What if Mega Pokemon are DLC


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> What if Mega Pokemon are DLC


 >:[ Don't speak of such things.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> What if Mega Pokemon are DLC



Fuq dat shiii


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> What if Mega Pokemon are DLC


I sure hope not. It'd be like advertising a cake and saying the icing costs extra. I rarely buy DLC on games and didn't buy the DLC for gates to infinity, but I'd sure love to have a supercharged Absol. DLC like that wouldn't work well with a main series pokemon game, though. Not with people hacking in 999 megastones and spreading them through the GTS like a virus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Absol-utely! :3


----------



## VGAddict31 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the first two gens were the best.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello new person.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> I think the first two gens were the best.


 Third Gen was best.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 8, 2013)

I picked up White 1 and Black 2. I might Gameshark to get through White 1 faster to get caught up with things. I do not like doing that though on first play through, but they are somewhat long games unless you have hours all day to just sit and play it, which i don't anymore.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 8, 2013)

If that's the real deal, it looks like the alleged "baby Gogoats" actually WERE baby Gogoats all along.  And Mawile is indeed getting an evo, though you can't see it from just those scans.

Lucario evo ... why?  I don't like it.  But then, I don't like Togekiss or Scizor either, but I _do_ like Eviolite.....

Blaziken/Ampharos evos ... why?  Seriously, do we really want 4-stage evolutionary lines?  (Or are they branched evos?  I really doubt it, but we don't know.)

Now as for the design of this Blaziken evo itself, I hate Blaziken as is so I find this evo actually quite awesome looking.  But why only Blaziken?  Are Swampert and Sceptile going to get some love?

Absol evo, well Absol never needed any evos.  But that design is actually sweepin' cool.  If it's a sort of "guardian angel" theme, then that actually does tie in with basic Absol's theme about trying to warn people about impending disasters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> The gen I started out in





VGAddict31 said:


> is the best.



4th in my opinion.


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2013)

Fa front page,  porn of 'megabsol'. Come here, see official art. My head and pants are asplode.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> If that's the real deal, it looks like the alleged "baby Gogoats" actually WERE baby Gogoats all along.  And Mawile is indeed getting an evo, though you can't see it from just those scans.
> 
> Lucario evo ... why?  I don't like it.  But then, I don't like Togekiss or Scizor either, but I _do_ like Eviolite.....
> 
> ...


These aren't evolutions, they're form shifts.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

SIX said:


> Fa front page,  porn of 'megabsol'. Come here, see official art. My head and pants are asplode.


Can't find it, going back to my Buizel and Mienfoo


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2013)

Form shifts... of regular, wild pokemon? This'll be god damn interesting! All the pictures above are of max stage evolutions, which definitely leaves some of the hotter pokemon open to the imagination - such as Garchomp, Typhlosion... 

For the purposes of fanart, I'm excited. Competitively, this is nuts! What if only one form shift is allowed per game cart? Are megapokemon allowed to duel? Eeeeeeee


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm glad Mawile is getting some attention.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

Cool appearances aside, I wonder what the stats will look like on these guys. Ampharos' special attack is already through the roof. Will it go up even more with a Mega shift?

And what about some of the dragons? Dragonite already has marvel scale and Garchomp is.....Garchomp. This is all starting to sound like the end of an over the top shonen manga.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Cool appearances aside, I wonder what the stats will look like on these guys. Ampharos' special attack is already through the roof. Will it go up even more with a Mega shift?
> 
> And what about some of the dragons? Dragonite already has marvel scale and Garchomp is.....Garchomp. This is all starting to sound like the end of an over the top shonen manga.


The planet's going to asplode, isn't it?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The planet's going to asplode, isn't it?



Most likely...

I mean a balance of power through the distribution of more power seems.....dangerous. Just think, one little miss and your whole team is obliterated. Then again it's already like that...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> What if Mega Pokemon are DLC




Funny thing, Nintendo's been pretty good with DLC. 

As in you download DLc... that gives you actual content.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Funny thing, Nintendo's been pretty good with DLC.
> 
> As in you download DLc... that gives you actual content.


It most certainly does.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Absol is still stupid looking. lol



I dunno, the Ampharos thing is what makes me laugh. XD It's got fabio hair for God's sake.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Absol is still stupid looking. lol



Not as stupid as this mangy cur.



SirRob said:


> These aren't evolutions, they're form shifts.


Do we know that for sure?  Obviously, Mewtwo's included in the group and legendaries don't 'evolve', but....

On the other hand, if they are just forme changes then I can live with that, especially in Lucario's case.  For me, it'll be a slight bummer if Absol can only go one-winged-angel (okay, two-winged angel) on a temporary basis.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It most certainly does.




Hey that wasn't my point. you at least got a map to play on.
...sides the censored scene looks even more risque.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Cool appearances aside, I wonder what the stats will look like on these guys. Ampharos' special attack is already through the roof. Will it go up even more with a Mega shift?
> 
> And what about some of the dragons? Dragonite already has marvel scale and Garchomp is.....Garchomp. This is all starting to sound like the end of an over the top shonen manga.


My guess is that Uber tiers are going to finally be relevant, since all things considered, megas are probably going to leak into them.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 9, 2013)

Smeargle to get mega-evolution.

PS:  SirRob that link in my other post is now directed at you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Hey that wasn't my point. you at least got a map to play on.
> ...sides the censored scene looks even more risque.



what is this all about

i require greater information


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTHgE0vtOXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=YTHgE0vtOXU[/video]
Well, looks like they've been officially unveiled. Mega stones can't be obtained through normal gameplay and a special torchic holding a megastone is gonna be distributed on release date.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2013)

Rail grinding, huh...



Stratadrake said:


> PS:  SirRob that link in my other post is now directed at you.


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, would you look at that? It says that the Mega stones can only be used in battle, meaning that it will have zero effect on competitive battling, as long as the pokemon holding it can't use it like a berry.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, would you look at that? It says that the Mega stones can only be used in battle, meaning that it will have zero effect on competitive battling, as long as the pokemon holding it can't use it like a berry.





			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> First, PokÃ©mon can only Mega Evolve when they are holding a Mega Stone.



It's a held item, not an item that you use, like a potion or a revive.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, looks like they've been officially unveiled. Mega stones can't be obtained through normal gameplay and a special torchic holding a megastone is gonna be distributed on release date.



I heard it was THAT specific mega-stone.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I heard it was THAT specific mega-stone.


Doesn't say anything about it being a stone specific to Blaziken, but it might be anyway. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Doesn't say anything about it being a stone specific to Blaziken, but it might be anyway. We'll have to wait and see.


I can't imagine something called Blazikenite being compatible with other Pokemon.

There will be some Mega Stones found ingame! So I guess I was wrong about it being purely DLC.

For anyone still in the dark about what Mega Evolution is, the official site updated with a bunch of info--

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/whats_new/mega_evolution/


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 9, 2013)

Official site updated?  [insert squee warning here]



>


Hey, look!  An official EV chart!  (Note the updated Pokemon menu sprites, too.)

And apparently the baby Gogoat is named 'Skiddo'.  That name is Made. Of. Win.



>


Wait . . . is that Skiddo JUMPING UP A LEDGE?  Note the pose of the Skiddo in the background, very much like its background appearance in Lumiose.

Mega Lucario's in-game model actually isn't bad at all, I guess it's like Skrelp where I just don't like the Sugimori art.

. . . holy, Mega Lucario gets ADAPTABILITY?  ...Run.  Just run.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 10, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Wait . . . is that Skiddo JUMPING UP A LEDGE?



Depending on how they plan to integrate riding Pokemon, this is going to completely change ledges as a game design element. I can't tell if this makes me more upset or intrigued. =o


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

All this mega-evolution news has motivated me to train up an Absol. I hatched an adamant one first time! Normally my luck is awful with hatching eggs.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

Unsurprising, but there's a limit of one Mega Pokemon per battle. Takes signature Pokemon to a whole new level! It's too bad not every Pokemon gets one.


----------



## BRN (Aug 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> All this mega-evolution news has motivated me to train up an Absol. I hatched an adamant one first time! Normally my luck is awful with hatching eggs.



There were some Absols in Black/White near Undella town. Considering Absol is like, the most attractive canid Pokemon, I already have three. :3

Super Luck and crit-ratio-boosted moves make a mean combination. It's a shame he has no defense, speed or HP.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

I preordered Pokermans X today. I'm getting pretty hyped now. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;iaeTIhPCsKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=iaeTIhPCsKM#at=13[/video]


----------



## BRN (Aug 10, 2013)

I heard "MegaKhangaskhan" and came straight here. Any news?

ED: http://pokebeach.com/2013/08/worlds-opening-ceremony-reveals-mega-kangaskhan IT CAN ATTACK TWICE PER TURN AND LOOKS FUCKING ADORABLE


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

SIX said:


> I heard "MegaKhangaskhan" and came straight here. Any news?


Whoa!! Serebii confirmed it! It sounds like it has an exclusive ability, 'Parental Bond', where its attacks hit twice.









SIX said:


> http://pokebeach.com/2013/08/worlds-opening-ceremony-reveals-mega-kangaskhan


"It was also announced that the Pokemon X and Y soundtrack will eventually be available on iTunes for download. It will be comprised of *220 tracks.*"

[noparse][/noparse]DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## BRN (Aug 10, 2013)

Brings new ideas for using Double Team.

:3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

SIX said:


> Brings new ideas for using Double Team.
> 
> :3


Speaking of which

If Smogon bans Mega Pokemon

Then I'm not gonna play by their rules anymore


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Speaking of whichIf Smogon bans Mega PokemonThen I'm not gonna play by their rules anymore


Knowing Smogon, they'll be booted to ubers. Every last one of 'em.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

Pre-ordered X yesterday. 

I'm getting mine from target (because they give you a $5 gift card with it)

Where are you guys getting yours from?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Pre-ordered X yesterday.
> 
> I'm getting mine from target (because they give you a $5 gift card with it)
> 
> Where are you guys getting yours from?


Probably Amazon, when the time draws a bit closer.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Where are you guys getting yours from?


Lamestop

You guys are preordering already..? I'm waiting to hear more about version differences.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Lamestop
> 
> You guys are preordering already..? I'm waiting to hear more about version differences.


Pokemon X all the way for me. It's got the fairy legendary and the pink fluffy candy floss pokemon! Who doesn't want that?


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Lamestop
> 
> You guys are preordering already..? I'm waiting to hear more about version differences.


 I want Xerneas.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

Version exclusive Pokemon aren't really a factor though, with the GTS. I personally had an easy time trading exclusives for their equivalents in all the games with that feature. I guess it might be harder for legendaries though, I never tried it so I wouldn't know.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Version exclusive Pokemon aren't really a factor though, with the GTS. I personally had an easy time trading exclusives for their equivalents in all the games with that feature. I guess it might be harder for legendaries though, I never tried it so I wouldn't know.


Yeah. I sure hope they make it so nobody on the gts is able to ask for 'Xerneas lvl 9 and under'. It's rare to even come across a possible trade online nowadays.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sad. I want Pokemon X because it's Pokemon...X.

But, I don't like Xerneas. I want Yveltal way more. QnQ


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah. I sure hope they make it so nobody on the gts is able to ask for 'Xerneas lvl 9 and under'. It's rare to even come across a possible trade online nowadays.


I think a lot of people do that just to show off their Pokemon, rather than seek a trade.
What you should do is search for practical trades (first stage Pokemon, version exclusives) or, what I usually do, set up a trade yourself and let the other person do the searching.
I personally have had little trouble getting stuff from the GTS-- the big problem for me is receiving hacked Pokemon!


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think a lot of people do that just to show off their Pokemon, rather than seek a trade.
> What you should do is search for practical trades (first stage Pokemon, version exclusives) or, what I usually do, set up a trade yourself and let the other person do the searching.
> I personally have had little trouble getting stuff from the GTS-- the big problem for me is receiving hacked Pokemon!


 Would the game consider the offspring pokemon hacked in any way if you bred a hacked pokemon?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think a lot of people do that just to show off their Pokemon, rather than seek a trade.
> What you should do is search for practical trades (first stage Pokemon, version exclusives) or, what I usually do, set up a trade yourself and let the other person do the searching.
> I personally have had little trouble getting stuff from the GTS-- the big problem for me is receiving hacked Pokemon!


I gave up on the GTS long ago. It's only useful for getting foreign pokemon to breed shinies.
.. And Teal, breeding hacked pokemon can screw up your game. Don't try it


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I gave up on the GTS long ago. It's only useful for getting foreign pokemon to breed shinies.
> .. And Teal, breeding hacked pokemon can screw up your game. Don't try it


 I'm just wondering if the game recognizes them as such. Especially those who aren't hacked to have impossible stats and such.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 10, 2013)

The general pattern with these "mega evolutions" seems to be adding extra fur to their designs. A few of them have gone beyond that, but if Stoutland gets a megaform its new ability will be Heatstroke.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm just wondering if the game recognizes them as such. Especially those who aren't hacked to have impossible stats and such.


It all comes down to calculations. If the calculations don't add up as they should when breeding because the pokemon isn't legitimate, bam! You get a bad egg. Nintendo only implemented it as a way to get back at hackers. It's a placeholder, like missingno.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been thinking about the rumor that only one Pokemon can Mega Evolve in battle . . . it could be a simple held-item restriction, OR:

Maybe it only activates as a last resort, when all other team members are KO'ed.  Think about it -- the Pokemon site implies it's something that can "turn a battle around", and what better time to do that when you're on the brink of defeat?

It would certainly make Gym Leader matches more epic.  I imagine Korrina, our apparent G6 Fighting leader, may have a Lucario as her ace.  But then, once she's down to just that and the music has shifted into high gear, she delivers the typical pre-asskicking-one-liner, sends out Lucario, and --

"Whoa!  Korrina's Lucario transformed into Mega Lucario!"

Oh, _crap._

It's also likely that since she already knows about Megalution, she'll give you your first Pokemonite after you beat her.

As for the metagame, this would also mean that if you want to take advantage of mega forms then you need to manage your team strategically and fight well _without_ it, because it'll only kick in if you're losing.  Or you can just equip Pokemonite on everybody, but again, only your last Mon standing will actually get to use it.

Alternately, maybe Pokemonite kicks in at red health (but with a free HP refill), and that's limited to once per battle.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

If it's a last Pokemon standing deal, that'll definitely make people think twice about using Mega Evolutions. Not only would a Pokemon have to carry a dud item for the entire match, but you also wouldn't want to send it out prematurely, effectively making you work the rest of the match with 5 Pokemon.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2013)

But on the other hand, it also means that you can't just curb-stomp people with its power creep.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But on the other hand, it also means that you can't just curb-stomp people with its power creep.



Yet the previous gen had no problems with giving us Larvestar and, thus, Volcarona before even reaching the Elite 4, and with giving us Genesect before even the first gym.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2013)

Ahah. I told you it was a thing.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2013)

[yt]BftrqE2CQiQ[/yt]

GO GO POWER RANGERRRRRS


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think a lot of people do that just to show off their Pokemon, rather than seek a trade.
> What you should do is search for practical trades (first stage Pokemon, version exclusives) or, what I usually do, set up a trade yourself and let the other person do the searching.


I find that using a "Lv.11-20" level filter pushes out a lot of the crap.  Still a bunch of crap left, though ... and you're right, sometimes it's just more reliable to set up an equal trade yourself and see who bites.



SIX said:


> Yet the previous gen had no problems with giving us Larvesta and, thus, Volcarona before even reaching the Elite 4, and with giving us Genesect before even the first gym.


Larvesta doesn't evolve until Lv.59, in BW1 you've already beaten the game by then.  And Genesect was a limited-time event Pokemon.  (Now in BW2 you can go catch yourself a wild Volcarona after the PWT at like Lv.35, kinda like how you can get a Hidden Ability Braviary/Mandibuzz on the road to Nimbasa, and at Lv.25).



SirRob said:


> GO GO POWER RANGERRRRRS


 â™ª [sub]dew[/sub] â™ª [sup]DEEW[/sup] â™ª dew â™ª dew â™ª [sub]dew[/sub] â™ª

Somebody draw those five in a Super Sentai Stance.  Now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Honedge's mega form should be...the Razor Sword from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2013)

Turns out I was totally right to give my version of Mega Absol Okami-styled shoulder flares instead of going for wing limbs - Mega Absol doesn't have real wings, that's just the fur on its mane splayed out on end.

Mega Absol also gets Magic Bounce as an ability.  Sweet!


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder what gen 7 will be known as already.
Also, i'm really hoping to see some megaevolutions for cobalion..


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

It's already got a name. The France like land of Kalos. You're really late.


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2013)

Actually, this is Gen 6. I think he's commenting on the naming conventions. Nobody knows if there'll be a gen7 yet!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 12, 2013)

The music in this new trailer is interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing what all the battle music will be like now that the 3ds is capable of playing complicated tracks.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The music in this new trailer is interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing what all the battle music will be like now that the 3ds is capable of playing complicated tracks.



 I honestly hope they do something similar to PokÃ©mon Colosseum's tunes. Rock orchestra ftw! In fact, if they acknowledged Orre at all in this game I would be happy. I've played the mainstream games in each generation, but Colosseum still remains my favorite.
 Why should they even limit themselves to one "random trainer" theme? I would like a few to interchange so that Kalos's Battle Tower-esque facility doesn't grow stale. I always play PokÃ©mon expecting great music- BW's trainer theme didn't impress me as much as the battle theme normally does, but the special themes (Colress, Ghetsis, N) and the remixes in PWT really made up for it.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2013)

Colosseum's battle music was definitely a huge chunk of what made that game so awesome. A different main composer can do wonders.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> Actually, this is Gen 6. I think he's commenting on the naming conventions. Nobody knows if there'll be a gen7 yet!



Way he worded it made it sound like he wanted to know this one.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2013)

Supposedly, Blaziken isn't the only starter who might get a mega evolution; Charizard and Blastoise seem to have shown up in trademark applications lately.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> [yt]BftrqE2CQiQ[/yt]
> 
> GO GO POWER RANGERRRRRS


SO MEGA!


----------



## Teal (Aug 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Supposedly, Blaziken isn't the only starter who might get a mega evolution; Charizard and Blastoise seem to have shown up in trademark applications lately.


 Maybe it's every starter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

You were saying, Rob?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You were saying, Rob?
> -snip-



I see rule 34 in her future.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't tempt me.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't tempt me.


Be sure to make it _*â€‹MEGA.*_


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I see rule 34 in her future.



Pretty sure that's been done.  Again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Slugbox already made an uber sexy Mega Mawile.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You were saying, Rob?


...I want to eat Ampharos' tail.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2013)

What does it look like, cotton candy?  We have Swirlix for that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> ...I want to eat Ampharos' tail.



It has berries! \:3/


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2013)

In other news, my Mega Absol has crested my top 20 most-faved, both here and on dA.  

That's kind of ... refreshing, actually.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't read this in ages. I should keep up on it.

http://mokepon.smackjeeves.com/comics/458480/prologue/


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I haven't read this in ages. I should keep up on it.
> 
> http://mokepon.smackjeeves.com/comics/458480/prologue/


 I love that comic.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I haven't read this in ages. I should keep up on it.
> 
> http://mokepon.smackjeeves.com/comics/458480/prologue/



...this is everything I've ever wanted in a Pokemon comic. And I've read _Pokemon Adventures_.

bottom left panel omfg the cute


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

I KNEW someone was gonna point that out.


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ...this is everything I've ever wanted in a Pokemon comic. And I've read _Pokemon Adventures_.
> 
> bottom left panel omfg the cute


 The early art looks weird to me now.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> The early art looks weird to me now.


It's called evolution.  Not just for Pokemon, you know! 

Cutest Rattata face ever.


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's called evolution.  Not just for Pokemon, you know!
> 
> Cutest Rattata face ever.


 Yes (it's awesome to see art evolution) but that doesn't mean it doesn't look weird.
Especially when you just read the newest two before looking at that one. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Still really good though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh noooo, it's Pokemon facebook!

Interestingly, there is no equivalent to the Dream World here.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 14, 2013)

I've just been playing through Black tower to train up some pokemon, which sort of makes me realise I hope X and Y have places like it with strong trainers you can face 24/7 without grinding through the pokemon league over and over.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I've just been playing through Black tower to train up some pokemon, which sort of makes me realise I hope X and Y have places like it with strong trainers you can face 24/7 without grinding through the pokemon league over and over.


It'd be pretty shocking if there wasn't a place like that, at this point. They've been making it easier to get competitive Pokemon with every game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I've just been playing through Black tower to train up some pokemon, which sort of makes me realise I hope X and Y have places like it with strong trainers you can face 24/7 without grinding through the pokemon league over and over.



Get ready. They're gonna sick legendaries on you. lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vcvchaKvS9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvchaKvS9c[/video]

NOKEMON


----------



## Distorted (Aug 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> NOKEMON



DAMN YOU!!! Now I have to watch this anime now. I hope you're happy...


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_Lyi2RSVxqg]http://youtu.be/_Lyi2RSVxqg[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2013)

Sigh... he's not as cute as Ash... 
I wonder what studio's making this? I don't think it's OLM...
I wonder how long it's gonna be, too? I like the idea of an anime sticking more closely to the games... Maybe they'll stick closer to the battle mechanics, too? _Nahhhh._

Also, if they use Sarah Natochenny in the dub... I will be sad. 
She dubbed Red in Brawl, so...

Actually she DIDN'T dub Pokemon Trainer! My mistake! He's voiced by Michele Knotz, who's Jessie in the anime. 
You know, I'll be sad if they use her, too.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... he's not as cute as Ash...


The thing that bugs me about the regular anime is how Ash is so naive. This Red guy knows what he's doing, even at the start. Ash still makes stupid mistakes when far into his adventure. I always preferred Red to Ash.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The thing that bugs me about the regular anime is how Ash is so naive. This Red guy knows what he's doing, even at the start. Ash still makes stupid mistakes when far into his adventure. I always preferred Red to Ash.


He was very competent in Sinnoh (using a Sleep Talk Heracross against Darkrai, for example), but was hit by the reboot gun in Unova.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2013)

WE don't know for sure, but it might actually be a one-shot OVA.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> WE don't know for sure, but it might actually be a one-shot OVA.


I heard that they'll be showing episodes every Wednesday in October, so we're looking at 5 episodes.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2013)

The last seconds. I WANT.

[video=youtube_share;-Ifspg5ZCkw]http://youtu.be/-Ifspg5ZCkw[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> [video=youtube_share;_Lyi2RSVxqg]http://youtu.be/_Lyi2RSVxqg[/video]


Sunrise would sue.


SirRob said:


> Sigh... he's not as cute as Ash...


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> He was very competent in Sinnoh (using a Sleep Talk Heracross against Darkrai, for example), but was hit by the reboot gun in Unova.


Why have a character that's badass some of the time when you can have one that's badass all of the time?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I heard that they'll be showing episodes every Wednesday in October, so we're looking at 5 episodes.



So a mini-series?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 17, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> So a mini-series?



Hopefully it'll be short enough. It'll do in 5 episodes what the current show hasn't done in over 500.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> [video=youtube_share;_Lyi2RSVxqg]http://youtu.be/_Lyi2RSVxqg[/video]


It looks infinitely better than the current incarnation of the anime.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 17, 2013)

I just read Mokepon, up to it's latest chapter. I feel slightly depressed, but also how adorable it can be.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Good shit, right? :3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It looks infinitely better than the current incarnation of the anime.


Just wait until they talk.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Just wait until they talk.



If they follow the game, Blue will come out as a complete jerk (how a rival should be). This alone would make it better than the main series anime. It'd be weird hearing Red talk though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Skyla better be in it. I'll ring a company's neck... :I


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> If they follow the game, Blue will come out as a complete jerk (how a rival should be). This alone would make it better than the main series anime.


Except Gary's even more of a jerk than Blue.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought Gary was Blue...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I thought Gary was Blue...


Gary's Green.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

Thoughts on what this might be? 
Teaser for a new game?
Nothing important?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Thoughts on what this might be?
> Teaser for a new game?
> Nothing important?


Though maybe unlikely, I think it could be Wii U's Battle Revolution. That game sold reasonably well on the Wii, but it would seem unlikely for Nintendo to make another, especially with X and Y pumping out 3D graphics. Regardless, this definitely looks like a Wii U game, the graphics look HD and complex to me.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to say Smash 4 on the Wii U but that's just wishful thinking.

What's it from?


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

This. Around 2:13
 [video=youtube_share;-Ifspg5ZCkw]http://youtu.be/-Ifspg5ZCkw[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Be cool if that was some sort of real time combat Pokemon game on Wii U. 



Imperial Impact said:


> Gary's Green.



You're green.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You're green.


 Green is not a creative color. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Green is not a creative color. :I



Neither are you.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Neither are you.



Woah, who stole your honey beeboy?


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Neither are you.


It's a joke, but I guess you haven't seen the video :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Woah, who stole your honey beeboy?



You. And I want it back.



Teal said:


> It's a joke, but I guess you haven't seen the video :I



I guess not. >:c


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You. And I want it back.



But I need pachi honey to help with allergies D:


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I guess not. >:c


 Here you go. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C_HReR_McQ
It is hilarious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> But I need pachi honey to help with allergies D:



Go catch a Vespiquen or some shit. 

...

I wonder if there's good R34 of that. :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Be cool if that was some sort of real time combat Pokemon game on Wii U.
> 
> 
> 
> You're green.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Hopefully it'll be short enough. It'll do in 5 episodes what the current show hasn't done in over 500.



Sell PokÃ©mon by drumming up interest in it by showing the PokÃ©s? 

I'd say the PokÃ©mon anime has done that


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Sell PokÃ©mon by drumming up interest in it by showing the PokÃ©s?
> 
> I'd say the PokÃ©mon anime has done that



Snarky :3c

I meant providing a satisfying beginning, middle, and end to a story. The endless adventures of Ash Ketchum (still a horrible name) are simply awful.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought this was a dude with a goatee at first. That's just a shadow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2013)

>deviantart


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

...Who cares?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?



Yes, from the Indigo League to Battle Frontier. Then I stopped until BW came out, which was highly enjoyable. I just want it all to end Rob I need closure D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Who cares?


i care


SirRob said:


> Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?


No, Because it's a shitty ass adventure story that never ends.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?



Only the old show.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?



The answer will probably be mostly no. 

I actually can't say much about the PokÃ©mon anime beyond my initial experiences with it which was "Meh" at best. I always thought it was kinda one of those cartoons made to sell toys, I just didn't find enough enjoyable things outside of the PokÃ©mon anime. 

Beyond that I really dont' see what the deal with it continuing is. It's not forcefully downloading itself onto your computers. It's not hijacking your DS and saying "Whoa whoa whoa there buddy - you haven't seen the latest PokÃ©mon yet. You're not enjoying your game of PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon until you get all caught up on the anime series!". The games are surprisingly separate from the PokÃ©mon anime.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember watching the anime on Cartoon Network when I was younger, but never really since. I never quite liked how the pokemon say their own names as they were sent into battle, and as I've said I'm not so fond of Ash's naive personality that much either. Maybe, just maybe though, I might watch an episode of 'Pokemon: The Origins' online when it comes out to see if I like it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Yes, from the Indigo League to Battle Frontier. Then I stopped until BW came out, which was highly enjoyable. I just want it all to end Rob I need closure D:


Aww, I like Ash, so it'd be sad to see him go. Honestly though, I think they should've had a new protagonist for BW... That series basically treated Ash as a new character and destroyed the character development he got in Sinnoh. Sinnoh had great closure.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Go catch a Vespiquen or some shit.


I just caught one in rustling grass the other day.  Really, really beats trying to find female Combee.

On a completely different note, for the PMD-themed Pokemon fic I'm working on revising, I found a way to add Xerneas and Yveltal, and with useful roles too.  Xerneas has a role comparable to the Voice of Life from Gates to Infinity, and Yveltal . . . well, Dialga wasn't the only one who lost control of his powers after the future's time crash.  You do NOT want to cross paths with "Primal Yveltal" . . . which of course has to mean the characters do.  Main character pays dearly for it, too:  Direct hit from Yveltal's Oblivion Wing, should have killed him but he "only" lost his eyes as a result.  He still retains some ability to see aura energy, so he's not _completely_ blind, but . . . trying to narrate and describe things after that will be an interesting challenge.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Aww, I like Ash, so it'd be sad to see him go. Honestly though, I think they should've had a new protagonist for BW... That series basically treated Ash as a new character and destroyed the character development he got in Sinnoh. Sinnoh had great closure.



I fucking love the older episodes. So much emotion that I feel got lost around D&P's series. Not to mention Brock is gone. 

Let me repeat that. Brock. Is. Gone. QnQ


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Has anyone here um, watched the Pokemon anime?



Never really cared for it, to be honest. I really like the games, but the cartoon always kind of felt... stupid to me for some reason.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I fucking love the older episodes. So much emotion that I feel got lost around D&P's series.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xfLyxg6TI


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xfLyxg6TI



Oui, monsieur Nyarth. Oui ;-;


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Oui, monsieur Nyarth. Oui ;-;


It's funny, I thought I was reading Spanish. And I was taking French courses like 5 weeks ago. Shows you how much I learned.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xfLyxg6TI



emotion=/=strictly sadness.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Let me repeat that. Brock. Is. Gone. QnQ


[video=youtube;vlTFqJomuCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlTFqJomuCk[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> emotion=/=strictly sadness.


Sadness is still an emotion though... I think?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;f_416fSVR0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_416fSVR0U[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2013)

So apparently Pokemon filed a new trademark called Pokken Fighters...

I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume Gamefreak and Namco are making a Pokemon game with Tekken mechanics, and that's what we saw at the Game Show. OMGGGGGGGGGG

Or it could be like, a toy or something, who knows.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So apparently Pokemon filed a new trademark called Pokken Fighters...
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume Gamefreak and Namco are making a Pokemon game with Tekken mechanics, and that's what we saw at the Game Show. OMGGGGGGGGGG



That is a reasonable speculation.  I saw the screenshot, the poses, and thought it was probably a fighting game too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;vlTFqJomuCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlTFqJomuCk[/video]





See for me it was the opposite. 

when I was shown episodes o the old PokÃ©mon I thought "...Wow, Jessie sounds like Mystina", "Heeeey Brock sounds like Lucian", "Meowth sounds like Lezard Valeth", and "Whoa, Ash sounds like Aelia."


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> emotion=/=strictly sadness.



Are you shitting me? There was sorrow, anger, joy, and regret in that video. If you spoke Pokemon you would understand.



SirRob said:


> So apparently Pokemon filed a new trademark called Pokken Fighters...
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume Gamefreak and Namco are making a Pokemon game with Tekken mechanics, and that's what we saw at the Game Show. OMGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> Or it could be like, a toy or something, who knows.



I hope for the Pokemon fighting game. It's taking a great deal of restraint not to respond joyfully in capital letters. If it's on the Wii U I might consider buying one.

Doubtful though, I forgot I had a 3DS until cleaning my room a few days ago.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So apparently Pokemon filed a new trademark called Pokken Fighters...
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume Gamefreak and Namco are making a Pokemon game with Tekken mechanics, and that's what we saw at the Game Show. OMGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> Or it could be like, a toy or something, who knows.



Please tell me that's not a hoax. Two of my video-game loves combined in one: Pokemon and Fighting Games.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Please tell me that's not a hoax. Two of my video-game loves combined in one: Pokemon and Fighting Games.


Image:






Appeared at the end of this video:
[video=youtube_share;-Ifspg5ZCkw]http://youtu.be/-Ifspg5ZCkw[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 21, 2013)

Come to think of it, minus Absol, all of the new Mega Pokemon are bipedal humanoids. Perfect for fighting games.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2013)

It would be cool for Absol to be there anyway.  Amaterasu was in MVC3....


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2013)

The best part is that Ash is still looking up even after the finger moves back down.


----------



## Teal (Aug 22, 2013)

Got two things off of DA for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

Teal said:


>



I want to smoosh this thing <3


----------



## Teal (Aug 22, 2013)

Artist is Namh and they have a few more.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta hug 'em all~


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2013)

What in the name of beany babies are those?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 22, 2013)

They look like Gillpanda decided to draw PokÃ©mon.

...no. I take that back. They're too thin to have been drawn by Gillpanda.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, I've finally pre-ordered Pokemon X. In the end I decided to buy it from Game.co.uk, as they have free UK delivery and they give a nice pokeball games case as a pre-order bonus. http://images.nintendolife.com/news...and_y_pre_orders_in_uk/attachment/0/large.jpg


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jG0V8F0NY0&t=3m55s

The rain, the rain!!


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol, Pokemon chubbies with bloonie thighs and baby faces.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

Good guy James.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Good guy James.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a Magikarp. It deserves it. 

That way it can harbor more vengeful feelings to turn into raw power when it becomes a Gyrados worth a damn!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's a Magikarp. It deserves it.
> 
> That way it can harbor more vengeful feelings to turn into raw power when it becomes a Gyrados worth a damn!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


 Wait. Is that one with Krabby a dirty joke? Shame on you animators. XP


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


 That last image...... :I


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Wait. Is that one with Krabby a dirty joke? Shame on you animators. XP


Shame on you for thinking it's a dirty joke! I can't imagine it possibly be referring to that, since it's slang, and slang's culturally specific.
The Krabby's also walking in that shot, it was just an unfortunate screenshot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> They look like Gillpanda decided to draw PokÃ©mon.
> 
> ...no. I take that back. They're too thin to have been drawn by Gillpanda.



His characters are so round! XD
Big respect to his skill, but even I've got my limits.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2013)

Stop me if you've heard about this before, but:



Spoiler: Infernape mega evolution


----------



## Distorted (Aug 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jG0V8F0NY0&t=3m55s
> 
> The rain, the rain!!



Wow, it looks amazing. These new pokemon look pretty strong also. Not many pokemon can two hit a Ferrothorn. Also Sylveon doesn't look like a pushover either. It seems slow though, since Politoed went before it.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 24, 2013)

Remake all pokemon but just in 3D.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 24, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Remake all pokemon but just in 3D.


It'll probably happen. Eventually. One day, even Unova would be likely to have a remake. Still, who knows? Nintendo only did remakes of Gen 1 and 2 because it would otherwise be impossible to catch all 386 pokemon on Gameboy.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Also Sylveon doesn't look like a pushover either. It seems slow though, since Politoed went before it.


Trick Room was in effect, so Sylveon's faster.  However, note how little damage Politoed's Hydro Pump did to Sylveon (25% non critical).  That's with 120 base power, STAB, a Life Orb, and IN THE RAIN.  So it would seem Sylveon's best stat is Sp.Def (unique among Eeveelutions).

Another interesting thing to note:  When Sylveon used Drain Kiss on Politoed, Sylveon's HP meter restored by about the same percentage as it took out of Politoed.  (Implying Drain Kiss heals 100% of damage rather than the usual 50%.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;N6IdfWVmszM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6IdfWVmszM[/video]


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;N6IdfWVmszM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6IdfWVmszM[/video]



I.... 
Umm... Huh. I don't know how to react to that.


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

Dude you are obsessed with those videos aren't you!?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2013)

Shiny Fennekin sure doesn't LOOK fire/fighting...but I know better.


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Shiny Fennekin sure doesn't LOOK fire/fighting...but I know better.


 I NEED IT


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Shiny Fennekin sure doesn't LOOK fire/fighting...but I know better.


I hope that the new shinies retain the same sort of look as they go through through evolution. There are pokemon like Slakoth shiny evolution line where the first stage is purple, then it goes light gold for the last 2 stages. It doesn't work very well.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2013)

Shiny Krabby was 24K golden.  When he evolved . . . oxidized-copper green-aqua.  Eww.

And oh yes.  There's some speculation that critical hits have been dropped from 2x to 1.5x.  That actually makes a bit of sense if you consider how little damage Sylveon took from a crit....


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Shiny Krabby was 24K golden.  When he evolved . . . oxidized-copper green-aqua.  Eww.
> 
> And oh yes.  There's some speculation that critical hits have been dropped from 2x to 1.5x.  That actually makes a bit of sense if you consider how little damage Sylveon took from a crit....


I bet Sylveon just has an uber high special defense. Loads of the fairy-looking pokemon have this characteristic. Like Blissey. Still, if it does drop, I wonder how that'll affect abilities like Sniper.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I....
> Umm... Huh. I don't know how to react to that.


[video=youtube;K8gtqUC6wSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8gtqUC6wSA[/video]


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I hope that the new shinies retain the same sort of look as they go through through evolution. There are pokemon like Slakoth shiny evolution line where the first stage is purple, then it goes light gold for the last 2 stages. It doesn't work very well.


 Works well for Charizard.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Works well for Charizard.


Yeah, it'd be cool if the first two were coloured in the same way as Charizard, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;BpjhDy9OF-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpjhDy9OF-M[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I bet Sylveon just has an uber high special defense. Loads of the fairy-looking pokemon have this characteristic. Like Blissey. Still, if it does drop, I wonder how that'll affect abilities like Sniper.


Sylveon's base Sp.Def is unlikely to be higher than 130, because all Eeveelutions have the same base stat values.  That's only marginally stronger than Umbreon.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Sylveon's base Sp.Def is unlikely to be higher than 130, because all Eeveelutions have the same base stat values.  That's only marginally stronger than Umbreon.


I'd say that'd be enough. I EV trained an Umbreon for special defense once and it could take a load of hits before fainting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;1rTGYBoqpzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rTGYBoqpzs[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 25, 2013)

If Impact had his own thread to do whatever the rest of this site would become irrelevant.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, we should have a thread where we can post random stuff like that. We could call it something like the general time wasting thread. I think that's a great idea!


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2013)

Screenshots showing shiny Kalos starters have been confirmed fake.  What a surprise.


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Screenshots showing shiny Kalos starters have been confirmed fake.  What a surprise.


 My heart is broken.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> If Impact had his own thread to do whatever the rest of this site would become irrelevant.


[video]http://nicoviewer.net/sm21023066[/video]


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video]http://nicoviewer.net/sm21023066[/video]


My mind melted from... Whatever the fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, we should have a thread where we can post random stuff like that. We could call it something like the *general time wasting thread.* I think that's a great idea!









Falaffel said:


> My mind melted from... Whatever the fuck.


http://nicoviewer.net/sm20106054


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 26, 2013)

All y'all are hyping about gen6 (or wtf'ing at impact's links) and I'm just here playing Pokemon blue...


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2013)

Original or emu?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

From Serebii:

Pokemon Amie's effect in battle-

"Text: The introduction message, and various statements throughout battle change in context
    Critical Hit Ratio: The ratio of Critical Hits is increased
    Evasion: The PokÃ©mon's evasion is increased

The following may be attributed to PokÃ©mon Amie based on the visual representation, but it still isn't clear

    Paralysis: The PokÃ©mon has a chance of healing itself from paralysis
    Survival: The PokÃ©mon has a chance of enduring a hit which would have knocked it out"

I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> From Serebii:
> 
> Pokemon Amie's effect in battle-
> 
> ...


Meh, it'll be like the pass powers. No effect in multiplayer.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Meh, it'll be like the pass powers. No effect in multiplayer.


And maybe we'll have the option to turn of stage hazards in Smash 4. And maybe there won't be Blue Shells in Mario Kart 8!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> And maybe we'll have the option to turn of stage hazards in Smash 4. And maybe there won't be Blue Shells in Mario Kart 8!


We'll see. Nintendo understands what sort of things players will disapprove of. Stage Hazards and Blue Shells were there from the start to balance gameplay. Pokemon's gameplay is already pretty balanced.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jy7GrhLNVxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy7GrhLNVxA[/video]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Original or emu?


Both, well, red on emu. And I picked up my old silver, mah umbreons a beast


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 29, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> Both, well, red on emu. And I picked up my old silver, mah umbreons a beast


Ah, my old silver game broke. I can't press 'Continue' on the menu, only 'New Game'. My pokemon Blue cartridge still works fine, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, the internal clock really drains the battery compared to G1.

PS:  Somebody posted this epic rebuttal of "mega evolution rips off Digimon":



> Implying that Pokemon has to or should steal from Digimon *is like saying Mario should steal from Bubsy.*


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  Somebody posted this epic rebuttal of "mega evolution rips off Digimon":


And yet, the Squirrel suit...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

You know...thousands of games have had their own version of "mega form". :I
I think it's kinda pointless in Pokemon, but it's not bad or a rip off.

Genwunners man...


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know...thousands of games have had their own version of "mega form". :I
> I think it's kinda pointless in Pokemon, but it's not bad or a rip off.
> 
> Genwunners man...


bloody genwunners, gen two was the best :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2013)

How many people here abuse Pokerus to make PokeBOWs?


----------



## Symlus (Aug 29, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> How many people here abuse Pokerus to make PokeBOWs?


Ok, because I'm not as into this lingo as you are, could you please explain what a PokeBOW is?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 29, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> How many people here abuse Pokerus to make PokeBOWs?



Well I DO Have PokÃ©rus... 

No, I didn't hack it or get it from a trade. I actually got it on Pearl legitimately.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2013)

I love how whenever someone asks a nub question in this thread, they get ignored


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I love how whenever someone asks a nub question in this thread, they get ignored


I never heard of PokeBOWs either. I'm not sure it's an actual thing.

One thing I dredged up was a term from Resident Evil, Bio-Organic Weapon. Maybe it was a joke... :S


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2013)

You know Pokerus just doubles your EV gains, nothing more, right?



SirRob said:


> And yet, the Squirrel suit...



Are we talking Pokemon or Mario?  Flying Squirrel suit was WAY too much fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> bloody genwunners, gen two was the best :V



Gentooers are Satan. >:c


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2013)

Gentoo introduced everyone's favorite hellhound though.

It introduced one of my favorite Flyers (Noctowl) and my favorite legendary (Raikou).


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 30, 2013)

Gentoo also introduced umbreon  *has a thing for umbreons...>.> gentoo also introduced eggs and breeding, as well as a concept of time and Pokemon who were attuned to certain periods of the day. It internally balanced the crap out of some typings, and it doubled the map. Also, shinies. But srsly, gensicks looks awesome. The ability to sit in itself is stupid cool, then you have the plethora of 'quality of life' updates that have been asked for since the series was released.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Gentoo introduced everyone's favorite hellhound though.
> 
> It introduced one of my favorite Flyers (Noctowl) and my favorite legendary (Raikou).




[yt]XP2_uVU0DaQ[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 30, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> a concept of time



I liked this back in Gen 2 but I was honestly surprised to not see it in Gen 3 or even the Gen 1 remakes for GBA.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I liked this back in Gen 2 but I was honestly surprised to not see it in Gen 3 or even the Gen 1 remakes for GBA.


It did return, they just didn't show day and night to look different. There are still certain clock-based events like high and low tide in Shoal Cave and the evolution of Umbreon and Espeon.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I liked this back in Gen 2 but I was honestly surprised to not see it in Gen 3 or even the Gen 1 remakes for GBA.


RSE had a clock you could set at the beginning of the game, but it was used primarily for Berry growing.  Hoenn itself didn't show day/night cycles.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> RSE had a clock you could set at the beginning of the game, but it was used primarily for Berry growing.  Hoenn itself didn't show day/night cycles.



Show, yeah. It doesn't mean they weren't already there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It did return, they just didn't show day and night to look different. There are still certain clock-based events like high and low tide in Shoal Cave and the evolution of Umbreon and Espeon.





Stratadrake said:


> RSE had a clock you could set at the beginning of the game, but it was used primarily for Berry growing.  Hoenn itself didn't show day/night cycles.



There was those, but I wish it had a larger impact on the game than that like it did in Gen 2. 

Morning/Day/Night was a cool thing, especially when it affected what pokÃ©mon appear in the grass, the rates of said pokÃ©mon, and IIRC there were a few NPCs that became battle-ready trainers come nightfall.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

Leer.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought it was so weird that Gold/Silver/Crystal all had night and day and then the GBA ones didn't.
I don't like how night and day returned though. To me, the differences aren't as interesting. And it may sound odd since its more realistic now, but I don't like the gradual change from night to day and from day to night, I prefer the instantaneousness of the older games.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 31, 2013)

For every two steps forward, there's always one step back. 

Makes me wonder what convenient or cool features they're gonna intentionally not include this time around?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> For every two steps forward, there's always one step back.
> 
> Makes me wonder what convenient or cool features they're gonna intentionally not include this time around?


The ability to rebattle gym leaders better not be one of them.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The ability to rebattle gym leaders better not be one of them.


Definitely. Game Freak put a lot of effort into designing these gyms, and it seems a waste if they're only ever used once.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

They need to let you ride your Pokemon like pets in CubeWorld. :I

Just for the fuck of it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The ability to rebattle gym leaders better not be one of them.


But that's the only thing people buy the third versions for!



DrDingo said:


> Definitely. Game Freak put a lot of effort into designing these gyms, and it seems a waste if they're only ever used once.


A stark contrast to complaints over the games being too similar to each other. It's not a waste if it's only used once, it only makes things more special!



XoPachi said:


> They need to let you ride your Pokemon like pets in CubeWorld. :I
> 
> Just for the fuck of it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Dreams don't come true because dreams are already reality.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They need to let you ride your Pokemon like pets in CubeWorld. :I


It's been confirmed you can't ride "your" Pokemon (i.e. active party members) - there are specific places you can rent/borrow specific Pokemon to ride around on.  Skiddo/Gogoat and Rhyhorn to name three.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's been confirmed you can't ride "your" Pokemon (i.e. active party members) - there are specific places you can rent/borrow specific Pokemon to ride around on.  Skiddo/Gogoat and Rhyhorn to name three.



Because can you imagine what'd happen if you rode on a rapidash? 

"AGGGGGHHHH!!! MY CLOTHES ARE ON FIRE!"


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's been confirmed you can't ride "your" Pokemon (i.e. active party members) - there are specific places you can rent/borrow specific Pokemon to ride around on.  Skiddo/Gogoat and Rhyhorn to name three.


I'm sort of happy about that. It means I don't have to force myself to carry around an applicable pokemon in my party if I want to have a fun ride.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

"My dad said he's not giving me the car, but it's alright because he's getting me Pokemon."

-My friend

Pokemon>automobiles.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> "My dad said he's not giving me the car, but it's alright because he's getting me Pokemon."
> 
> -My friend
> 
> Pokemon>automobiles.



At least he's got his priorities straight.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

You don't understand how hard I was laughing when he said this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> For every two steps forward, there's always seven steps back.


FIFY.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> FIFY.


I'll admit I was a little surprised by XY's trailer.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's been confirmed you can't ride "your" Pokemon (i.e. active party members) - there are specific places you can rent/borrow specific Pokemon to ride around on.  Skiddo/Gogoat and Rhyhorn to name three.


Aww...It would've been cool to ride a Charizard.


Digitalpotato said:


> Because can you imagine what'd happen if you rode on a rapidash?
> 
> "AGGGGGHHHH!!! MY CLOTHES ARE ON FIRE!"


But in show they road Ponyta around. Apparently it only burns conditionally.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll admit I was a little surprised by XY's trailer.


TFW, Pong is old as Mazinger Z.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because can you imagine what'd happen if you rode on a rapidash?
> 
> "AGGGGGHHHH!!! MY CLOTHES ARE ON FIRE!"



At least Ponyta/Rapidash don't have Flame Body by default.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But in show they road Ponyta around. Apparently it only burns conditionally.




Uh... you do know that is the *anime*, right?

The Manga series and the Anime do *not* follow the game's rules - The presence of Youngsters, Lasses, Kindergarteners, bug catchers, etc who are clearly *not* ten years old in the games should have taught you that, when apparently the anime makes a big thing about how you have to be ten years old to become a PokÃ©mon trainer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know what it is but as generic a Pokemon I find it, Typloshion girls come out really fucking seductive. @w@



Digitalpotato said:


> Uh... you do know that is the *anime*, right?
> 
> The Manga series and the Anime do *not* follow the game's rules - The presence of Youngsters, Lasses, Kindergarteners, bug catchers, etc who are clearly *not* ten years old in the games should have taught you that, when apparently the anime makes a big thing about how you have to be ten years old to become a PokÃ©mon trainer.



...so srs


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...so srs



I'm sure everyone who ha watched the anime could name more moves done in the anime that you can't do in the games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a scrub at Pokemon so I wouldn't know. I really only play the games to find stuff. I just happen to shit in the mouths of gym leaders as I go. :I

Can't wait to find hidden Pokeballs behind a rock in a cave. Oh boy. ;w;


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm sure everyone who ha watched the anime could name more moves done in the anime that you can't do in the games.









If only.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If only.


I remember once seeing an episode where Ash tells his Pikachu to hit his Swellow with a thunderbolt. Swellow became supercharged. Ah well, I won't question the anime's logic.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2013)

The card game moves>anime moves>game moves. 

So much cooler stuff and more varied things in the card game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If only.



Wow, What a ripoff.

[


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I remember once seeing an episode where Ash tells his Pikachu to hit his Swellow with a thunderbolt. Swellow became supercharged. Ah well, I won't question the anime's logic.



Must have been holding a Cell Battery (boosts Attack by one stage when hit by one Electric move)?  Nah, that's Gen V thinking....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You know Pokerus just doubles your EV gains, nothing more, right?


Yup, but cutting optimal leveling time in half is still useful.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 3, 2013)

Apparently tomorrow there's going to be a Nintendo Direct announcement regarding Pokemon X and Y. Maybe it's finally time they unveiled the starter pokemon evolutions?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2013)

It's not just a Nintendo Direct . . . it's a *Pokemon* Direct.  All ten minutes of it talking about Pokemon and nothing but Pokemon.

The last time they did that was in January when they revealed X and Y to begin with.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't wait for the reveal in a few hours. X3


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2013)

Awh christ. Anyone know when this is?

ED: 1pm SAST, apparently - odd choice of time zone? That's 7am EST, 12pm GMT. Mere minutes D:


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2013)

Link: http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/09-04-2013/

Twentyfive minutes. I'm betting on new monsters, new gyms, and some of the online features.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't wait. 

I'm hoping for the starter evos. 

I have a feeling it's going to be big though. :3

Edit: Darn. 

I'm still pretty pumped about the new stuff though~ X3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Mega Charizard is Fire/Flying. Trollfreak!
It looks like Mega Charizard and Mega Blastoise were basically made for porn.

I am VERY excited for Pokemon Bank! No more being terrified of corrupted save files!
According to Serebii, its annual cost is 500 yen.


----------



## Icky (Sep 4, 2013)

Anybody have a summary of the announcement?


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Anybody have a summary of the announcement?



They talked about how far communication has come.
Mentioned the online bank to store pokemon on. 
Transfer from BW/B2W2 confirmed.
Sycamore gives a gen one starter.
Gen one evos get mega forms.
3DS XLs in North America and Europe to come Sept 27th (I think). One is the blue design from Japan, the other is a red re-color.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Anybody have a summary of the announcement?





			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> "PokÃ©mon Bank is Cloud Storage app for 3DS. It allows for 100 boxes to be stored on the internet. PokÃ©mon transporter includes connectivity to DS games. PokÃ©mon can be sent to the cloud and then transferred to PokÃ©mon X & Y. PokÃ© Transporter comes when you purchase PokÃ©mon Bank.
> The cloud storage idea came during the development of PokÃ©mon Crystal.
> PokÃ©mon Bank requires an annual fee
> You will receive Kanto Starters from Sycamore. They Mega Evolve
> ...


.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


>










SirRob said:


> It looks like Mega Charizard and Mega Blastoise were basically made for porn.


ONLY ROB WOULD KNOW!


----------



## Icky (Sep 4, 2013)

So purchaseable cloud storage for Pokemon?

...Why am I the only one not flipping out over this? :l


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2013)

An hour later, still no Charizard porn... =w=


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> So purchaseable cloud storage for Pokemon?
> 
> ...Why am I the only one not flipping out over this? :l


Because you don't raise competitive Pokemon and you haven't had one of your game's save data get corrupted.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2013)

SIX said:


> An hour later, still no Charizard porn... =w=


[video=youtube;M9MEPuWgNZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9MEPuWgNZI[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw this on GameFAQs. A new Pokemon was actually shown in the Nintendo Direct for literally a single frame. (On the actual Nintendo Direct video it's at 15:11)


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2013)

Super important update; four hours down, and I've seen some great speedpaints and 34 of the new Megalutions.

Surprise surprise? It's literally all of Megazard. I think we have the popularity contest winner.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2013)

Confirmed one Kanto starter in XY (per rumors), though unknown if you get a free pick or not.

Confirmed more details about Mega Evolution:  Trainer equips a Mega Ring, Pokemon equips a Mega Stone, high connection (friendship?) with the Pokemon required to work.

Mega Charizard looks okay.  Definitely keeps the Charizard aesthetic, unlike virtually every fanmade attempt.



Icky said:


> So purchaseable cloud storage for Pokemon?
> 
> ...Why am I the only one not flipping out over this? :l



Flipping out good or flipping out bad?  They are right, this is going to be an ongoing service that requires periodic maintenance, so it makes sense it will require some measure of cash exchange to keep running.



SirRob said:


>


If so, that is undoubtably the "dog Pokemon" seen in the anime preview.

Other notes from the Pokemon Website:

*Mega Venusaur to have Thick Fat!* Eliminates vulnerability to Fire (poor Charizard) and Ice, only remaining weaknesses are to Flying and Psychic.  Also gets a defensive buff - Mega Venusaur is a TANK.

*Mega Charizard to have DROUGHT!*  Charizard used Sunnybeam!  Plus boosted Sp.Atk; no protection from Stealth Rock (sadly) but that Flying type means he can still take down Venusaur.

*Mega Blastoise to get NEW ability "Mega Launcher"* - boosts power of "pulse" moves (Water Pulse, Dark Pulse, etc.)


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

Personally, I really love the designs for Mega Charizard and Venusaur.
I am not too sure on the Mega Blastoise though, it kinda throws me off??? It just looks odd.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

So.. if it's possible to put pokemon from Gen V into Pokemon Bank, is it possible to take them back out again, or it it a one-way trip to Generation VI? I'm curious about this, as I have a friend I like battling with that said he will not buy a 3ds.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> So.. if it's possible to put pokemon from Gen V into Pokemon Bank, is it possible to take them back out again, or it it a one-way trip to Generation VI? I'm curious about this, as I have a friend I like battling with that said he will not buy a 3ds.


Confirmed to be one way. Even if it wasn't though, you still need a 3DS to use the Pokemon Bank.



Stratadrake said:


> If so, that is undoubtably the "dog Pokemon" seen in the anime preview.


I've heard this elsewhere, but what dog Pokemon? I didn't catch anything from the anime preview.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

That 'dog pokemon' sorta reminds me of Absol. It might even end up being a pre-evolution!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2013)

This:






And no, it just doesn't look the part for Absol's family.  It's a completely new species.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> This:


Oh, wow, that's definitely it, alright.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

http://serebii.net/direct98.jpg
Looking closely, it has an interesting marking on its stomach area. Is it just me, or does it remind anyone else of the glowing mega-evolution stones like this one?
http://serebii.net/xy/megaevo4.jpg


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

It's definitely not the mega evolution symbol. I'm gonna guess it's stylized chest fur.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's definitely not the mega evolution symbol. I'm gonna guess it's stylized chest fur.


The symbols seem to be slightly different for each evolution. I'm probably wrong about this, but it'd make sense considering the fact that they've given it subtle appearances hidden in art and a trailer. They haven't done that for any other pokemon in this game.


----------



## Teal (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

They all look pretty awesome.
But... I'm just not getting Blastoise's design. Dx


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> They all look pretty awesome.
> But... I'm just not getting Blastoise's design. Dx



thats exactly what I think.
Blastoise's design throws me off it looks really odd???


----------



## Teal (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;blhaSxUJ-OU]http://youtu.be/blhaSxUJ-OU[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> thats exactly what I think.
> Blastoise's design throws me off it looks really odd???



The cannons are okay, it's just the way the top one works with the shell behind/above Blastoise's head, if the implication is that the guns are supposed to be initially held inside the shell

look at that shit

it saddens me


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the new mega evolutions, but probably charizard's most of all. The overall revamped dragon design is pretty cool. Reminds me a bit of the Pokemon Noivern and Gabite.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 4, 2013)

I seriously thought the PokÃ©mon shown in the trailer was Dolly. 

You know, that PokÃ©mon inspired by the clone sheep of the same name that was supposed to be in Gen V.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The symbols seem to be slightly different for each evolution. I'm probably wrong about this, but it'd make sense considering the fact that they've given it subtle appearances hidden in art and a trailer. They haven't done that for any other pokemon in this game.


...What would make sense, again? That it has a mega evolution symbol on its chest?






I'm not seeing a difference in the symbols. Maybe you just have a better eye than I do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SF5chFwLzcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SF5chFwLzcY#t=15  9[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm going to have the hardest time selecting what pokemon are going to be on my team on the first play through. D;


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 6, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm going to have the hardest time selecting what pokemon are going to be on my team on the first play through. D;


Definitely. I wanted to go for Fenekkin, but charizard's mega-evolution looks so cool! I'm no so fond of Blastoise's mega evolution, though. Maybe I'll choose bulbasaur.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 7, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Definitely. I wanted to go for Fenekkin, but charizard's mega-evolution looks so cool! I'm no so fond of Blastoise's mega evolution, though. Maybe I'll choose bulbasaur.



I'm going for Fen as well and I think it'd be fun to use a Charmander (as it was my first pokemon). I also want Skrelp, Honedge, Ralts, Dedenne, Spiritzee, Pikachu, ect. ect. How will I ever choose just six. D;


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 7, 2013)

I stuck a flower on Venusaur's head.

It's mega now. 

Check pls.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 7, 2013)

But you need the vines, too.  Mega Venusaur practically has a freakin' _rainforest_ growing out its back.

PS:  Apparently on today's Pokemon Smash, the preview for next week's episode included game footage of Mewtwo Mega Evolving into [spoiler graphic overlay].  W. T. F?  If Mega Mewtwo is already known, exactly _what_ are they keeping hidden until next week?
[video=youtube;B8-2AmXyk8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-2AmXyk8s[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But you need the vines, too.  Mega Venusaur practically has a freakin' _rainforest_ growing out its back.PS:  Apparently on today's Pokemon Smash, the preview for next week's episode included game footage of Mewtwo Mega Evolving into [spoiler graphic overlay].  W. T. F?  If Mega Mewtwo is already known, exactly _what_ are they keeping hidden until next week?[video=youtube;B8-2AmXyk8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-2AmXyk8s[/video]


Mewtwo's second form that resembles Mew more. I've heard this rumor/leak for awhile now. Maybe it's true.


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

Mewfour!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't think I like this mega-evolution thing...


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 11, 2013)

Images from October CoroCoro appear to be showing up already.  They reportedly reveal the Kalos starters' first evolutions (final evolutions are no doubt still a surprise), new types and abilities, and more mega evos.

Guess it's time to go off the Pokemon grid for a month....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

I like how Mega Mewtwo X looks EVEN MORE like a DBZ character.


----------



## BRN (Sep 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


>


Only a month to go, too. >_< Gaddammit. 

Well, time to stay out of this thread. See you on the 12th, guys.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

Marked as spoilers for Stratadrake and SIX.



Spoiler: Pokemon



From Serebii: The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information on the upcoming games PokÃ©mon X & Y. We have the cover that showcases a new Mega Evolution of Mewtwo as well as Mega Garchomp in the bottom right
The middle starter evolutions have also been revealed. First is Hariboogu (ãƒãƒªãƒœãƒ¼ã‚°), Chespin's evolution. It is pure Grass-type and knows the move Mud Shot. Next is Fennekin's evolution, Teerunaa (ãƒ†ãƒ¼ãƒ«ãƒŠãƒ¼) which is pure Fire-type. It knows the move Psycho Cut and finally is Froakie's evolution, Gerogashira (ã‚²ãƒ­ã‚¬ã‚·ãƒ©) which is pure Water-type and knows Bounce

It lists two fossil PokÃ©mon, Chigorasu (ãƒã‚´ãƒ©ã‚¹) which is Rock/Dragon T-Rex which has a new ability 'Hard Jaw' that increases attack power of biting moves and knows Crunch, and Amarusu (ã‚¢ãƒžãƒ«ã‚¹) which is Rock/Ice Diplodocus which has a new ability called Freeze Skin which turns Normal type moves into Ice-type moves and raises their power. It knows Aurora Beam

There is a white dog called Torimian (ãƒˆãƒªãƒŸã‚¢ãƒ³) which is the PokÃ©mon from the PokÃ©mon Direct and is a Normal-type It has a new ability called Fure Coat which reduces Physical Damage. You can also customise its appearance

Finally, the Psychic-type cat called Nyaonikusu (ãƒ‹ãƒ£ã‚ªãƒ‹ã‚¯ã‚¹) which has male and female appearances. Male is on the right, Female is on the left in the third picture below. movepool varies by gender. The male is more of a supporter while the female is more of an attacker with, female Nyaonikusu knowing Extrasensory and male knowing Miracle Eye. It has Keen Eye or Infiltrator

He also listed the Fairy-type chart. According to this, Fairy is Super Effective on Fighting, Dark and Dragon and not effective on Fire, Poison or Steel. It also states that it is weak to Poison and Steel while resists Fighting, Dark and Bug. It is immune to Dragon.

The new Mega Evolution of Mewtwo is exclusive to X and is called Mega Mewtwo X. It is Psychic/Fighting-type and has the ability Steadfast. The previous Mega Mewtwo is Mega Mewtwo Y and is exclusive to PokÃ©mon Y. They use the items Mewtwonite X & Mewtwonite Y to Mega Evolve. Mega Garchomp has the ability Sandforce

10:53: Change your hair and clothes at a Boutique and Salon, reflected in the graphics, with a famous actress called Karune. Team Flare has five scientists, Kuseroshiki, Momiji, Bara, Akebi, Corea

11:06: According to the leaker, Steel has lost its resistance to Dark and Ghost. Like the rest of this information this is unconfirmed until we get a picture.
11:56: Re-organised for easier readability

12:34: The actress Karena is a trainer you will also have the ability of battling. Team Flare are looking to create a beautiful world.


















Froakie and Fennekin's evolutions are even cooler and Chespin's evolution is even -more- derpy.
Mega Garchomp is TERRIFYING... I don't really like its huge, humanoid jawline.
The cats look like fanmade Pokemon, but they're cute and I'm sure they will get lots of nice porn.
The dog... I'm surprised it's a dog. 
The Rock/Dragon looks AWESOME!!!
The Rock/Ice (thought it was a dragon!) looks like it belongs in My Little Pony.
The changes to the type chart are -great-! I was worried about the rumor that Fairy was strong against dark types, which is now confirmed true, but they've now removed Steel's resistance to dark types. 
Team Flare's goal makes them even MORE GAY...



Edit: Fun little tidbit I saw on GameFAQs--



Spoiler: Pokemon



Spiritomb and Sableye no longer have no weaknesses, due to the fairy type. ALL type combinations have a weakness now.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww, I love those new fossil pokemon! :3
.. in fact, I love all these new pokemon. They look awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

The more I look at Mewtwo, the more I see the lines on its arms and thighs as fat rolls. ESPECIALLY on the actual model.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh God, what could possible improve on a MegaGarchomp!?

And even though Chespin's second evo looks a little......derpy, I'll still choose him.

Edit: Wait, What!? Immune to Dragon? Fairy types are immune to Dragon? What....I don't.........Hunh? The game has changed! THE GAME HAS CHANGED!!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Oh God, what could possible improve on a MegaGarchomp!?


Sand Force is pretty much all he needs. It powers up his Iron Head, which'll pretty much crush any fairy or ice types that try to stop him.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sand Force is pretty much all he needs. It powers up his Iron Head, which'll pretty much crush any fairy or ice types that try to stop him.



So I guess Dragons are still on top then? With a force like that, I'd rather not see the other dragons.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 11, 2013)

I was thinking about how I could get the special distribution Torchic, then get one of the grass and water Kanto/Kalos starters to have a well-balanced three in my team. The furry inside me gives me a strong urge to pick Fennekin now, especially seeing its middle evolution and the stronger possibility of being Fire/Psychic type. I've made up my mind. I think I'll go double fire and Venusaur.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> So I guess Dragons are still on top then? With a force like that, I'd rather not see the other dragons.


Well, Mega Garchomp is hardly representative of the typing as a whole. Just because Genesect's crazy good, doesn't mean all bug types are, you know?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope they are gonna announce Mega Dragonite. If they do the internet is probably gonna explode


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I hope they are gonna announce Mega Dragonite. If they do the internet is probably gonna explode


 ohohoho I like how this sounds.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I hope they are gonna announce Mega Dragonite. If they do the internet is probably gonna explode


Then they'd be even more likely to do Hydreigon and Haxorus and Druddigon and Salalamence and Flygon... maybe more. A bit ironic, Nintendo added in fairies to _balance_ the powerful dragons. Now they get super powerful upgrades.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really liking Torimian. X3 

Not such a big fan of the middle stage starters. They'll grow on me, I hope. XD


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 11, 2013)

The new fossil pokemon are neat, it's about time they had a long neck dino.
And as for Fennekin's evolution, I am just glad it's not a Fire/Fighting type.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

Gamefreak made the middle stage look like a witch to throw us off for the final, fighting type evolution. _Mark my words._

Also, it's kinda funny to think that thing's (probably) gonna be a male dominated species.


----------



## Icky (Sep 11, 2013)

Yesssss a T. Rex.

And lul, Team Flare. I thought the "Flare" part would at least mean fire or something.

they're certainly gonna be flaming though~


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Then they'd be even more likely to do Hydreigon and Haxorus and Druddigon and Salalamence and Flygon... maybe more. A bit ironic, Nintendo added in fairies to _balance_ the powerful dragons. Now they get super powerful upgrades.


 How about Mega Altaria?
That way it can actually look like a dragon type.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2013)

Litleo evolution, "Pyroar". From IGN. 

Wait, what? IGN?! Why do they get this first?!

Edit: frontal view--


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Litleo evolution, "Pyroar". From IGN.
> 
> Wait, what? IGN?! Why do they get this first?!
> 
> Edit: frontal view--



whoa that's actually a pretty neat design.
I do hope they do a gender difference because, obviously, lionesses don't have manes.


----------



## Teal (Sep 12, 2013)

Batsy said:


> whoa that's actually a pretty neat design.
> *I do hope they do a gender difference because, obviously, lionesses don't have manes*.


 Would be neat, however....


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm still more or less in info saturation mode since the last CoroCoro reveal (the one with Mega Evolutions).  Starter evos are specifically one thing I don't necessarily want to know yet . . . the last (and probably only) time I played through a Pokemon game not knowing anything about starter evos was, I think, G3 with Hoenn.

But then this is the Internet, spoilers come with the territory.  I know it's not technically a spoiler (CoroCoro is official news and they'll update the website soon with it), and GF has still maybe only revealed about 10% of everything in XY, but I still feel like even knowing this much will ruin some of the fun.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Nothing fun about getting a cool starter and having it evolve into hurpderpmon


----------



## Distorted (Sep 12, 2013)

For some reason Pyroar makes me think of the song Nautilus from Final Fantasy 13. It has that theme park vibe to it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> For some reason Pyroar makes me think of the song Nautilus from Final Fantasy 13. It has that theme park vibe to it.


Theme park?! NO! He is a noble lion, the perfect companion for a knightly trainer-- for SirRob! See how he resembles the coat of arms of our medieval predecessors! 

You're right, he's totally got a circus vibe going on. Lions are pretty much synonymous with circuses, plus his mane resembles a circus tent.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

There a Mega Yanmega?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm liking where Fennekin's evolution is going.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Nothing fun about getting a cool starter and having it evolve into hurpderpmon



For Gen V, I was already a bit spoiled to the fact that Tepig evolved into a Fighting type.  That was a total shame to know, y'know?

...I suppose if I want to avoid getting spoiled by new info I should stop checking out this thread....

The idea of Fairy being SE against Dark I'm actually okay with.  No more Wondertombs for one.  Only Pokemon to have no weaknesses under normal circumstances is now the Tynamo family (Electric + Levitate).


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No more Wondertombs for one.


There wouldn't be any Wondertombs anyway, Gamefreak's cracking down on (bad) hackers.

Yeah, if you don't wanna be spoiled, you definitely need to stop checking the thread! I like spoiling myself silly with Pokemon, since I like the hype! It doesn't hurt the game at all, to me.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2013)

I know a lot of it is officially revealed, just not on this side of the pond yet.

Pyroar's reveal doesn't bug me, it's a surprise but the fire lion still can't hold a candle to the Luxray family to me.

Did they reveal any new info about Team Flare?  All we officially know is that they exist and you cross paths with them, but beyond that they're a nice, big (and quite welcome) question mark.  And we know it's generally not until 2-3 Gyms that you have a proper encounter with them.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 13, 2013)

I've thought of this for quite some time:

We know Pokemon can die, but can Ghost-Type Pokemon die?

And if they do, do they turn into the eggs of Pokemon outside of Ghost-Type?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/root/

Site updated, lots of new information and high quality artwork.

http://www.pokemonxy.com/_ui/img/_en/art/Type-Matchup_chart_EN.pdf

Also, more type changes! The Grass (aside from the Leech Seed bit), Electric, and Ghost attributes are new.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Anyone else think the newly announced female Pyroar looks a bit like Pidgeot? With the long stripy hair and all that..


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2013)

Male and female Pyroar (hasn't that name been rumored?) are both awesome.  Not that they're stealing the Luxrays' thunder when it comes to lion based Pokemon, but I can definitely see some kind of rivalry for the PMD story I'm working on.  (It already has a Luxray/Manectric rivalry; what happens if I make it a rivalry triangle?)

Meowstick is apparently real after all ... and they seem to go be the Nidoran of Gen 6.

So that white dog we've seen is apparently known as Furfrou; it is obviously based on a French poodle.

Mewtwo's X form makes it look awesome.  Now I can't decide which version I want to get (hoping Mega stones are tradeable).

I also can't decide which fossil I like more -- the Dratini/Lapras-ish Amaura or the CUTEST DINOSAUR EVER Tyrunt.

Note that Amaura has a unique type combination of Ice/Rock -- Steel can finally do 4x damage to something!

Still no information about the Oorotto ... not that I mind savoring the mystery, but still.

Still not checking out the updated type chart (I'd rather be surprised), info on Team Flare (I spotted one name that sounds like a Flare Admin or something), or starter evos (I've already glanced something resembling Fennekin's colors but not enough to remember anything else about it, and something resembling a leaner, meaner Froakie) -- have to save some things for October...  

In the meantime, I have a huge list of games I've picked up that I want to play sometime, and Bejeweled.  Damn those gemstones are addictive....


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 14, 2013)

So this Pokemon Bank is 500 yen a year in Japan (equivalent to $5.04 or Â£3.17 annually), so it's actually a pretty affordable service. I just hope it's quick to access in-game and easy to cancel subscription if necessary, as it's looking promising so far.


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> So this Pokemon Bank is 500 yen a year in Japan (equivalent to $5.04 or Â£3.17 annually), so it's actually a pretty affordable service. I just hope it's quick to access in-game and easy to cancel subscription if necessary, as it's looking promising so far.


 I'd like a free transfer only service. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2013)

The fact that Bank has a price tag at all already has some people up in arms.  Seriously, people....

I can sort of understand not having a transfer app to connect directly to XY (the transfer app, though free, requires having a PokeBank account), but $5 a year is nothing to whine over.  That's, like, comparable to a _birthday card_.


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The fact that Bank has a price tag at all already has some people up in arms.  Seriously, people....
> 
> I can sort of understand not having a transfer app to connect directly to XY (the transfer app, though free, requires having a PokeBank account), but $5 a year is nothing to whine over.  That's, like, comparable to a _birthday card_.


 I don't buy birthday cards for people as they are too expensive. :/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'd like a free transfer only service. :/


There's gonna be a free trial. I imagine anyone who cares enough will transfer their Pokemon over in that time.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 15, 2013)

Now fairies are here, X and Y need new usable Poison and Steel-type moves. The best moves we've got right now are Sludge Wave and Iron Head.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I don't buy birthday cards for people as they are too expensive. :/



Pokemon Bank is like one birthday card per year.  That's like buying a card for yourself.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 15, 2013)

I feel really lame for admitting this but....

When I saw the female form of Pyroar, I immediately thought of 3 of them doing the dance routine to Beyonce's Single Ladies. Is that bad?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2013)

When I saw female Pyroar, I thought of lesbians.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> When I saw female Pyroar, I thought of lesbians.



Lesbians scare me. They always beat me up...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2013)

For US residents-- The Pokemon Company launched a new site where you can enter codes for prizes and a chance to enter a sweepstakes. 

www.gottacatchemall.com

Code is XY1012

Y8P4
X9K3
X4Q8
X3K5
Y2P6

X7Q5
Y3F2
Y4L6
X7C9
X5H8

Y9D8
Y5B6
Y8H7
Y6J5
X2R4

X8G5
Y3S7
X4C7
X6P4
X5W8

X5T3
X8T9
Y6V8
X7M4


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a shame it's only a US thing. I would have actually given this a go otherwise.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 16, 2013)

Bless your soul for those codes, SirRob.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2013)

[yt]TotwurUNRdI[/yt]

Shows some new footage and music, but no new information. 
Except!! We can see a trainer customization menu that shows off categories for individual clothing. Before it looked like you just had sets to choose from, but nope! They went all out!

Also Cubchoo is eating through its mucus and that's really gross and weird.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 18, 2013)

Is that Marill higher level than that Haxorus? That attack it did took away over half its HP! Even with the ability huge power the move would have to be pretty incredible for a pokemon with base 20 attack.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 18, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Is that Marill higher level than that Haxorus? That attack it did took away over half its HP! Even with the ability huge power the move would have to be pretty incredible for a pokemon with base 20 attack.



Nope, it's at the same level.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 18, 2013)

I still haven't gotten around to catching a Buizel...

I HATE MYSELF.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Is that Marill higher level than that Haxorus? That attack it did took away over half its HP! Even with the ability huge power the move would have to be pretty incredible for a pokemon with base 20 attack.



Haxorus isn't exactly a defensive powerhouse.  His physical attack score puts even Garchomp to shame, but he just can't take many hits.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Is that Marill higher level than that Haxorus? That attack it did took away over half its HP! Even with the ability huge power the move would have to be pretty incredible for a pokemon with base 20 attack.


You shouldn't take the damage seriously, since there's so many invisible factors going into play. It might've been a critical hit, for example.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting how they've never shown a custom clothed character in the overworld yet, just the menus for putting the stuff on. It's still something that needs to be showcased after all this time.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Interesting how they've never shown a custom clothed character in the overworld yet, just the menus for putting the stuff on. It's still something that needs to be showcased after all this time.


They showed it in the video I posted. It's at 2:54.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They showed it in the video I posted. It's at 2:54.


Heh, you're right. I guess I missed it the first time I watched the video. It's looking nice.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You shouldn't take the damage seriously, since there's so many invisible factors going into play. It might've been a critical hit, for example.


But critical hits are announced.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But critical hits are announced.


Okay... but the scene cut before that message could pop up.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 18, 2013)

Not to mention that marill has the ability huge power basically doubling it's attack. But then again, haxorus has mold breaker....

Crap.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Not to mention that marill has the ability huge power basically doubling it's attack. But then again, haxorus has mold breaker....
> 
> Crap.


Marill recieved a +6 Attack Baton Pass.
Haxorus is at -6 stage Defense.
The move Marill used has 120 BP.
Marill has a Choice Band.
Marill has perfect IV's, attack EVs, and an attack boosting nature.
Haxorus has 0 IVs, EVs, and a defense crippling nature.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Marill recieved a +6 Attack Baton Pass.
> Haxorus is at -6 stage Defense.
> The move Marill used has 120 BP.
> Marill has a Choice Band.
> ...



It never ceases to amaze me what you can do with any pokemon. I guess the anime isn't full of bs after all.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 19, 2013)

Somehow, I have a feeling that Nintendo wouldn't want Marill to have massively warped stats in the trailer. After all, this clip is for demonstration purposes. To show how powerful fairies are against top-tier dragons. Not to fake it.
.. At least, that's what I want to believe.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 19, 2013)

They could have just altered Marill's base stats. I mean look, they already altered its type.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Not to mention that marill has the ability huge power basically doubling it's attack. But then again, haxorus has mold breaker....



Mold Breaker only breaks _defensive_ abilities (Water Absorb, Wonder Guard, etc.), it does nothing against offensive abilities (Rivalry, Iron Fist, etc.) .


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Pokemon













It's also been confirmed that no Kalos Pokemon will get Mega Evolutions. Not entirely surprising.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 19, 2013)

^ Those things look awesome. I'll have to think hard as to which one I want.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Judging by the filename, those are the fossil evolutions?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Judging by the filename, those are the fossil evolutions?


You're not very good at avoiding spoilers...


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Right now they're 'just names'  I didn't actually check out the picture, just the URL as it appeared when hitting the "Reply with Quote" button.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Right now they're 'just names'  I didn't actually check out the picture, just the URL as it appeared when hitting the "Reply with Quote" button.


Oh, you sly bird!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, considering the Internet is basically one gigantic spoiler minefield I've actually been pretty good (or pretty lucky) not to run into much.  Of course it means I can't browse FA arts, or dA, or even YouTube in the meantime (basically anywhere that Pokemon are likely to be seen), but I'm not losing sleep over it.  Got me some Kingdom Hearts (and plenty other games) that need doing.

Another example:  The last time I checked out Pokemonxy.com I didn't actually access the main homepage (because it features images of the most recent updates, starter evos presumed among them), I checked out the Mega Evolutions page and then used the navbar to hop pages from there.

PS:  It was confirmed that the "X" and "Y" names do not originate from chromosomes (female/male) but from coordinate axes.  What's the possibility of seeing a third version named "Z" then, like 99%?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2013)

You're not browsing FA? Man, you're taking this pretty seriously! 

I'm thinking since the release date is coming up pretty fast, we should do a 3ds code exchange! Since the PSS automatically adds people on your 3ds friend list, we'll all be connected the moment we start playing.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm thinking since the release date is coming up pretty fast, we should do a 3ds code exchange! Since the PSS automatically adds people on your 3ds friend list, we'll all be connected the moment we start playing.


In that case, mine's 1977-0255-2764.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> In that case, mine's 1977-0255-2764.


I'll add you! Mine's 3394 - 4061 - 9856.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll add you! Mine's 3394 - 4061 - 9856.


Ok, I've done the same. We're connected now.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Ok, I've done the same. We're connected now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlAW58yURDc&t=1s


----------



## Aquin (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone here still into the Pokemon TCG? I got back into it after being heavily addicted to White/White 2. Just got a couple of booster packs and now I'm kinda determined to try and get every normal variation of Charizard.. minus the ultra rare 1st editions because that shit is to expensive. I like that you can play it online now but i have not tried it, i never had anyone to teach me the game in the past.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been trying out the online version. Kinda taxing on my laptop, which is funny since it's just a card game. 
I haven't played a real person yet, but I'm positive that without investing money, I won't get very far.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember when I was younger I collected and traded pokemon cards all the time.
.. But I never actually knew how to play the game. Seems weird looking back.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're not browsing FA? Man, you're taking this pretty seriously!


I still am willing to risk checking out my notifications, but indeed no browsing art in general (because you never know what will pop up).  Already said that G3 was pretty much the only time I never knew any of the starter evos, and I would really like my playthrough of G6 to feel like that again. In fact, aside from G1 I think G3 was the Pokemon generation I knew the least about going in 



> I'm thinking since the release date is coming up pretty fast, we should do a 3ds code exchange! Since the PSS automatically adds people on your 3ds friend list, we'll all be connected the moment we start playing.


Where _do_ you find your 3DS system's friend code?  The only 3DS game I've played online is MK7 and a bit of Dark Moon....


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I still am willing to risk checking out my notifications, but indeed no browsing art in general (because you never know what will pop up).  Already said that G3 was pretty much the only time I never knew any of the starter evos, and I would really like my playthrough of G6 to feel like that again. In fact, aside from G1 I think G3 was the Pokemon generation I knew the least about going in
> 
> 
> Where _do_ you find your 3DS system's friend code?  The only 3DS game I've played online is MK7 and a bit of Dark Moon....


There's a 'Friends' button on the main menu across the top that looks like a pictochat smiley face. Press it, and hover over your Mii's tile to see the code.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Man, you're taking this pretty seriously!


PS:  Not Googling anything either.  Not that that's much lost, but still, when I decide to get serious about it....


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2013)

So. Much. Braixen. Smut. @-@

Granted most of it's hot, but Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2013)

What else would you expect from Rule 34?

PS:  Maybe I shouldn't be browsing news articles either.  Given how they have a tendency to splash random images across the page (hey, was that probably Aurorus?) . . . .

On a news related note, GF has specifically stated that they won't release patches after release to update X and Y's game balance.  They _think_ they now have it about where they want it, but (given that's what they thought about G4 and G5) they're quite aware that they can't predict everything and surprises may happen later on.

There is at least one technical reason why not to patch the game:  The patch has to be mandated for multiplayer gaming (like with Mario Kart 7) to ensure that all players are on an equal playing field.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 23, 2013)

New evolved Pokemon to be revealed Wednesday exclusively on Pokemon's Facebook page.  Could be anything -- Kalos evo, crossgen evo, or Mega evo.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2013)

We've got some juicy info today.

First was a Japanese interview which reveals some info about mechanics.



Spoiler: Interview



1. PokÃ©mon gain experience even when the opposing wild PokÃ©mon is caught (as stated in another interview). A caught PokÃ©mon gives the same experience points as a defeated one.
2. Sky Battles are limited to Flying-type PokÃ©mon and those with the Levitate ability (as previously confirmed). Some moves can't be used.
3. There is an adjustment to the inheritence system of breeding.
4. Ghost-type Pokemon can freely escape from battle without being influenced by Shadow Tag. (The official website mentioned trapping moves.)
5. The item Exp. Share will revert to Exp. All as in Generation I, where when one PokÃ©mon holding this item participates in battle, all other PokÃ©mon in the team receive experience as well. Unlike in Generation I, the experience is not split but rather received by all PokÃ©mon. This means that the participating Pokemon receive 100% experience, while non-participating PokÃ©mon receive 50% experience.
6. When distributing new moves and abilities, priority was given to new PokÃ©mon.
7. The CGI style is different from that of PokÃ©mon Stadium and PokÃ©mon Battle Revolution, because those games were supposed to emulate "realism within fantasy". Since the handheld PokÃ©mon series is supposed to be accessible to everyone, battles were made "cuter".
8. The standard selection process for PokÃ©mon to be Mega-Evolvable is based on three points: visual looks, popularity and game balance.
9. The power-up of Mega-Evolved Pokemon is meant to elevate them to the class of legendary PokÃ©mon, hence the restriction of only one PokÃ©mon being allowed to hold a Mega Stone during battles.
10. The timing to Mega-Evolve is selectable.
11. Some moves, with focus on special ones, have had their power and accuracy revamped.



Pokebeach has got some nice rumors too-- They're rumors of course, but it seems credible. There's some minor stuff I left out that gets into like, how specific scenes play out, which makes me believe it's true.



Spoiler: Pokebeach



Trusk is a Grass/Rock boar Pokemon with long green tusks coming out of its mouth. He is gruff, has grey skin, and features green leaf-like ears. It has an â€œadorableâ€ pre-evolution with tiny tusks and a leaf at the end of its tail.

    A Normal/Poison porcupine Pokemon named Quillom can be found quite early in the game in the forest. It has white skin with light purple quills. He has a Poison-type quill attack which damages and has a high chance of poison.

    A Ghost-type spider Pokemon is found in caves. It is dark gray with blue spots and multiple light grey eyes. It has a feint light blue mist around its abdomen. The source doesnâ€™t remember the spelling of its name, but says it was something like â€œApparachnid.â€ He thinks it may have an evolution.

    There is a Ground-type badger Pokemon that is dark brown with black stripes going up its face. It knows Slash and a new biting move.

    Reconfirmation that Froakieâ€™s final evolution is Water/Fighting. It looks similar to a poison dart frog. The dark blue now takes over its body almost entirely. There are a few even darker (almost black) spots on his sides and face and it gains more of the bubble foam around its neck and down the back. Itâ€™s also a bit bulkier. It uses its hind legs a lot and has kicking attacks.

     Bunnelby evolves into a Ground/Dark type rabbit that is larger and much rounder. Its color scheme is reversed, with the dark brown now being the prominent color. It can be found in caves. It is useful because you can get it early in the game and use it to evolve Pancham into Pangoro.

    Helioptile has an evolution. It is bipedal with a second yellow triangle on its face. Its ears become more jagged and it looks meaner. On its back are what look like spikes with jagged parts at the very top. It can learn a new attack called Thunder Roll, where it rolls up like a wheel and strikes the opponent.

        Other Pokemon that are now Fairy-type: the Chansey evolution line, Dunsparce, the Clefairy line, and Togepiâ€™s line.

      Fairy Dust is a new move that will randomly cause either Paralysis, Poison, Sleep, or Burn.





Stratadrake said:


> On a news related note, GF has specifically stated that they won't release patches after release to update X and Y's game balance.  They _think_ they now have it about where they want it, but (given that's what they thought about G4 and G5) they're quite aware that they can't predict everything and surprises may happen later on.
> 
> There is at least one technical reason why not to patch the game:  The patch has to be mandated for multiplayer gaming (like with Mario Kart 7) to ensure that all players are on an equal playing field.


There's also no reason in patching a game when you can make balance a selling point for the sequel.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2013)

[yt]1RRGInmOhTQ[/yt]

Hype +100


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2013)

Aquin said:


> Anyone here still into the Pokemon TCG? I got back into it after being heavily addicted to White/White 2. Just got a couple of booster packs and now I'm kinda determined to try and get every normal variation of Charizard.. minus the ultra rare 1st editions because that shit is to expensive. I like that you can play it online now but i have not tried it, i never had anyone to teach me the game in the past.


Like Yuigoh, They changed the rules.

Play the gameboy games, They're_ really_ good.


SirRob said:


> I've been trying out the online version. Kinda taxing on my laptop, which is funny since it's just a card game.
> I haven't played a real person yet, but I'm positive that without investing money, I won't get very far.


I would and will rape you in Pokemon TCG.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I would and will rape you in Pokemon TCG.


You actually play the TCG? That's a surprise...
You totally would beat me! I'm just a beginner.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You actually play the TCG? That's a surprise...


I played it when it was new.

Hell, I've been into tournaments.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm kinda curious about tomorrow's announcement, myself.  On the one hand, I'm thinking like "so what's left to reveal?" but the way they worded it implies it will be an evolution of an already-revealed Pokemon.

Though the idea of a potential Dragon-type Eeveelution would be exciting....


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 24, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm kinda curious about tomorrow's announcement, myself.  On the one hand, I'm thinking like "so what's left to reveal?" but the way they worded it implies it will be an evolution of an already-revealed Pokemon.
> 
> Though the idea of a potential Dragon-type Eeveelution would be exciting....


It's a fun idea, but it ain't gonna happen. If I remember right, Nintendo published an evolution chart upon Sylveon's reveal with all the previous eeveelutions and a '???' covering Sylveon's type. Why show all the rest of them on the chart if they were going to squeeze another on there?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I want to see a damned Farfetch'd evolution already. It can be a bowl of duck and leek soup, or a pair of fried wings, for all I care. Just quit ignoring the poor bird.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Why show all the rest of them on the chart if they were going to squeeze another on there?


Why did they make a _whole freakin' movie_ just for Mewtwo's Y megaform when it was going to have two all along?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 24, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Why make a _whole freakin' movie_ for Mewtwo's megaform if there was going to be a second one?


Point taken.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 24, 2013)

I have Y completely paid for and I just need the remaining 30$ to cover X and the guide on pick-up day. :3 

Also, my friend code: 2938 - 6334 - 5545

Oh man, I can't wait.  I'm going to have the hardest time picking out my team for my first playthrough. D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I played it when it was new.
> 
> Hell, I've been into tournaments.



Holy shit. That's something I never expected. I thought I was the only one who played a card game...though I play the most broken one. lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Holy shit. That's something I never expected.


How?


XoPachi said:


> I thought I was the only one who played a card game...though I play the most broken one. lol


Yugioh??????


----------



## BRN (Sep 25, 2013)

So, I just got my shiny Palkia this morning. <:

"Morning, Mr Six. Taxi for you?"
"Yup; same place as normal. But can we stop at Old Eldon Square? I need to go and pick up a Pokemon."
"... Very good, sir."

I think I freak out the taxi firm, occasionally.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 25, 2013)

I went to my local GAME store and picked up the shiny Dialga when they were running that, but when I went more recently to get the Palkia, the event didn't seem to be running. My DS couldn't find a wireless mystery gift. Ah well.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2013)

They revealed a new Pokemon on their Facebook page today.


Spoiler: new Kalos Pokemon



Honedge evolves into Doublade.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They revealed a new Pokemon on their Facebook page today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new Kalos Pokemon
> ...





Spoiler: a reply to a spoiler



This might be the first time I have said this, but I'm not so fond of this one. At least give it a shield or something to make it a bit different! I sorta prefer the look of the swords when they are sheathed as well, that in-game screenshot of the pokemon just makes it look a bit like a bundled mess. We'll see how it goes though, I might have a change of heart.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2013)

[Tech tip: Don't put apostrophes in your spoiler tags, it breaks them.]

Well, as you can see from the page comments, a lot of people are immediately comparing it to Magneton and Dugtrio.

But seriously, somebody needs to draw a Golurk with one of these bad boys.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They revealed a new Pokemon on their Facebook page today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new Kalos Pokemon
> ...


 WANT. It's so cute!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Spoiler: a reply to a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This might be the first time I have said this, but I'm not so fond of this one. At least give it a shield or something to make it a bit different! I sorta prefer the look of the swords when they are sheathed as well, that in-game screenshot of the pokemon just makes it look a bit like a bundled mess. We'll see how it goes though, I might have a change of heart.


Isn't the thing behind them a sort of shield? 
The blades are the same, but the sheath design is pretty different. They didn't just slap the two swords together.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2013)

The blades aren't entirely the same, they're clearly right/left handed now.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll probably get used to it, I just think it looks a little unconventional for a pokemon. Especially since it looks a lot different in battle to what it looks like in the artwork.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

I do admit I was weary of the first stage but now that I see it's evo it looks pretty cool! It reminds me of an emblem.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The blades aren't entirely the same, they're clearly right/left handed now.


The blades look totally symmetrical to me... Now that you've said that though, I do notice that the cross guard is different, too. Which I guess we both included when we said blade, soo... yeah. You're right.


----------



## BRN (Sep 25, 2013)

Consider the sheath to be its body, and the swords to be its limbs, and you get a Ferrothorn-esque critter. I like it.

But I hate myself for spoiling it. :u


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 25, 2013)

Y'know, it would be nice if in X and Y, you could _finally_ rename traded pokemon. I like nicknaming my pokemon with punny names, so I'll have think of some ideas before the day I transfer a few competitive pokemon over to gen 6. Namely that of Breloom, Salamence, and Hippowdon.
 Plus there are 2 others I have, 'SCIZOR' and 'METAGROSS' that I bred on gen IV. The capitals annoy me, and I can't change them back.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2013)

I kinda like it. :3 It just might become my fairy slayer. The only thing I don't like that much is it's name as it doesn't sound as cool as its prevo.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, it would be nice if in X and Y, you could _finally_ rename traded pokemon. I like nicknaming my pokemon with punny names, so I'll have think of some ideas before the day I transfer a few competitive pokemon over to gen 6. Namely that of Breloom, Salamence, and Hippowdon.
> Plus there are 2 others I have, 'SCIZOR' and 'METAGROSS' that I bred on gen IV. The capitals annoy me, and I can't change them back.


 Please.
I've got a bunch of pokemon with stupid names that I really want to change. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> [Tech tip: Don't put apostrophes in your spoiler tags, it breaks them.]
> 
> Well, as you can see from the page comments, a lot of people are immediately comparing it to Magneton and Dugtrio.
> 
> But seriously, somebody needs to draw a Golurk with one of these bad boys.



I saw it on DeviantArt with Bronzong's prevo as a shield (forgot the name). I'm gonna go find it sometime. It wasn't horrible, but I don't remember it being spectacular. Still pretty cool. Be awesome if in triple battles certain combos of Pokemon did different things and that was one of them. They should find some way to implement that beyond the pledges because that'd kickass and probably be the big different thing people want in Pokemon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 25, 2013)

Lucky you guys get the Dialga at your game stores.

All the GameStops in town don't have it. :V Seriously, I asked.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2013)

One of our gamestops had it, the other's wifi thing was stolen by an ex employee.


----------



## BRN (Sep 26, 2013)

Our town no longer has a GAME (think UK's version of gamestop) - or even anything like that, so I have to drive a couple of miles to get to one. 

Worth it, though; Dialga and Giratina are pretty attractive and really decent battlers [fuck Palkia], and I especially can't wait to pick up the latter.

I killed off my Pearl's Giratina. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, it would be nice if in X and Y, you could _finally_ rename traded pokemon. I like nicknaming my pokemon with punny names, so I'll have think of some ideas before the day I transfer a few competitive pokemon over to gen 6. Namely that of Breloom, Salamence, and Hippowdon.
> Plus there are 2 others I have, 'SCIZOR' and 'METAGROSS' that I bred on gen IV. The capitals annoy me, and I can't change them back.



Any Pokemon whose current name is in ALLCAPS but is _not_ a nickname (there's an internal flag that identifies a nickname) should indeed have their names folded to the proper case upon import.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Any Pokemon whose current name is in ALLCAPS but is _not_ a nickname (there's an internal flag that identifies a nickname) should indeed have their names folded to the proper case upon import.


If only this happened to me. Whether it's supposed to automatically change them or not, I'm still stuck with blocky capital names.
EDIT: To clarify, every single pokemon I have ever transferred from Gen IV have all-caps names, so I'm not sure if you're right there.


----------



## BRN (Sep 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If only this happened to me. Whether it's supposed to automatically change them or not, I'm still stuck with blocky capital names.
> EDIT: To clarify, every single pokemon I have ever transferred from Gen IV have all-caps names, so I'm not sure if you're right there.



Yup, my Garchomp is a GARCHOMP.

It's louder. :c


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> One of our gamestops had it, the other's wifi thing was stolen by an ex employee.



When I asked, they said that the district manager decided not to carry the event.

Trust me - it's not that the store managers are frat boys too "manly" to play PokÃ©mon... they were just as annoyed as I was if not more.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd like to get back into playing Gates to Infinity, but I'm a bit bored of the post-game dungeons. Anyone here played any of the DLC dungeons? Are any of them worth buying?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

The last episode of Best Wishes aired today.
I think this proves Ash is gay.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The last episode of Best Wishes aired today.
> I think this proves Ash is gay.


.. Or he's being sneaky and looking at them in the reflection of the window.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The last episode of Best Wishes aired today.
> I think this proves Ash is gay.



Pokemon masters don't have time for boob. You're just imagining things.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The last episode of Best Wishes aired today.
> I think this proves Ash is gay.


Those boobs are poorly drawn


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

They have nothing on Jessie or Skyla. That's why he doesn't care. Ash is a man with taste. Ash is a man with standards. Ash know what it do.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Those boobs are poorly drawn


I think they have to be drawn without cleavage to meet international rating standards.


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

At 10, is Ash even aware that boobs are awesome?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> At 10, is Ash even aware that boobs are awesome?


----------



## Percy (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


Yep, Ash knows.
Who knew he'd motorboat someone.


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


>



well...yep. That proved me wrong. 

Suggestion 2: He was staring at the ones in the BW pic using reflection. Every guy knows the sneaky ways of getting a peek without looking like a creep. Even if you're a 10 year old creep...


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> well...yep. That proved me wrong.
> 
> Suggestion 2: He was staring at the ones in the BW pic using reflection. Every guy knows the sneaky ways of getting a peek without looking like a creep. Even if you're a 10 year old creep...


 He thinks girls are scary because Misty kept slapping him. 
He can't risk it. That's why he's sneaky.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The last episode of Best Wishes aired today.
> I think this proves Ash is gay.



How is he even able to pull off that reflection? It just breaks physics. D:


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2013)

Misomie said:


> How is he even able to pull off that reflection? It just breaks physics. D:


 This is pokemon we're talking about. There is no physics and if there are, Ash can (and has) brake them.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> This is pokemon we're talking about. There is no physics and if there are, Ash can (and has) brake them.



Yes, but every other physics-breaking thing is ok. This one just bugs me so much. Maybe from my artist side rather than science side.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

Pikachu used kbai.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pikachu used kbai.


 Best thing ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Best thing ever.


No.

The best thing ever was this


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No.
> 
> The best thing ever was this



WRONG


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> WRONG


B-but that's not a .gif....


----------



## Percy (Sep 27, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> B-but that's not a .gif....


It's a Pokemon character.
With boobs.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

So apparently there's a video showcasing the first evos of the Kalos starters.  I didn't catch all of it, but did it look like there was something comparable to the Mega Evolution animation occuring mid-battle?


Spoiler: spoilers



Okay, there's no such thing as a "total media blackout" for me since I'm still surfing the 'Net at all, but I _have_ drawn my lines in the sand and declared what things I don't want to know yet.


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> It's a Pokemon character.
> With boobs.



Have you never been on the main FA site?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2013)

Even though I haven't been interested in pokemon in years this caught my attention-
[YT]cgc81i06qwY[/YT]
Also, Gary was here in the episode, Ash is a loser


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> B-but that's not a .gif....



It's not a GIF, but it is my GIF...T for this thread. 

Because if you don't love Skyla, well...don't go to sleep tonight. :3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So apparently there's a video showcasing the first evos of the Kalos starters.  I didn't catch all of it, but did it look like there was something comparable to the Mega Evolution animation occuring mid-battle?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers
> ...


Kalos Pokemon won't be getting Mega Evolutions.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So apparently there's a video showcasing the first evos of the Kalos starters.  I didn't catch all of it, but did it look like there was something comparable to the Mega Evolution animation occuring mid-battle?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers
> ...


 Evolving mid battle maybe?
Where is this video?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that Diglett is disturbing. Aside from the obvious fecal imagery of a small brown cylinder poking out of a hole, does Diglett have legs, arms, or other things that we could recognize as being human. I know Nintendo wanted to create a mole-like creature, but why not give Diglett an actual body and not make him look like a living turd?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Diglett is disturbing. Aside from the obvious fecal imagery of a small brown cylinder poking out of a hole, does Diglett have legs, arms, or other things that we could recognize as being human. I know Nintendo wanted to create a mole-like creature, but why not give Diglett an actual body and not make him look like a living turd?


I think it has a mysterious and simplistic vibe to it. It just makes it a little bit more interesting than a strange mole with a round head and a swollen nose.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> does Diglett have legs, arms, or other things that we could recognize as being human.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


>



What do these feet look like, Diglett?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


Magnemite: "FEET?  HE HAS THEM?"



Teal said:


> Evolving mid battle maybe?
> Where is this video?


"Evolved Forms of Chespin, Fennekin, and Froakie Revealed!" on the 3DS eShop.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

[double post]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2013)

For all those who wish to avoid spoilers, run. Run as far as your legs can take you. For the leaks have come, and they will only get worse.



Spoiler: Pokemon
















Spoiler: Pokemon 2


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob, those are boring.

Wasn't there an episode on the anime were a Diglett was sitting on a guy's hat?Found it.

This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is very creepy.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> For all those who wish to avoid spoilers, run. Run as far as your legs can take you. For the leaks have come, and they will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, they're not really huge spoilers. I can't imagine how they'd spoil a play through.  In fact, this just gets me hyped more. There's only about 2 weeks left until release. It's getting closer.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2013)

The pictures themselves aren't important, it's the fact that those pictures exist. People have this game in their hands. It's only a matter of time before we get a flood of information.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The pictures themselves aren't important, it's the fact that those pictures exist. People have this game in their hands. It's only a matter of time before we get a flood of information.


Ah, I get what you're saying now.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The pictures themselves aren't important, it's the fact that those pictures exist. People have this game in their hands. It's only a matter of time before we get a flood of information.


 Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Percy (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


Now I'm imagining a Diglett just popping out of its hole and walking around.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Pokemon needs to stop. They're just creating idiotic creatures and from what I've heard, is going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, let the leaks commence. 








LegitWaterfall said:


> Pokemon needs to stop. They're just  creating idiotic creatures and from what I've heard, is going absolutely  nowhere.



Says a furry. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The pictures themselves aren't important, it's the fact that those pictures exist. People have this game in their hands. It's only a matter of time before we get a flood of information.


[edit] What Bulbagarden said.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 27, 2013)

New tv commercial. Check out Yveltal's attack around 11 seconds:

[video=youtube;qeVqnFjxRHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeVqnFjxRHA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to be careful as to which leaks I avoid. Some will be fine, like what different towns look like and stuff, but I'd definitely like to try avoid seeing anything story-related. I'm probably going to end up seeing the final starter evos anyway, so I won't make a huge effort to avoid them, but given the choice I guess I'd rather not see them.


----------



## BRN (Sep 28, 2013)

You jelly?



Spoiler: you being jelly











:3 It's SO SHINY OMG


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!

Yes I am jelly to the max!!!

Look at that Logitech G110 keyboard!!! :O
Swag City!!!


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 28, 2013)

SIX said:


> You jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks awesome. It's _almost_ enough to make me want to buy one. Almost.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Pokemon needs to stop. They're just creating idiotic creatures and from what I've heard, is going absolutely nowhere.



Coming from a furry with a sparkledog fursona this is pretty funny. :u


----------



## Misomie (Sep 28, 2013)

Today I just paid the last of the money I needed for my preorder. When the game comes out I just have to go pick up X, Y, and my guide. Plus, if you get both games, they come with a timeline.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Today I just paid the last of the money I needed for my preorder. When the game comes out I just have to go pick up X, Y, and my guide. Plus, if you get both games, they come with a timeline.


 I'll just look up said timeline online. Also where are you getting them?
This the first I've heard of a timeline for buying both.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

I was able to visit a GameStop today.  Got two of the shiny event Palkia (one each for W1/W2), and when I mentioned I was kinda looking forward to XY, the clerk gave me one of their XY posters (which is basically a large Kalos region map).

Apparently GameStop doesn't do GBA carts anymore.  Wouldn't mind seeing a copy of Ruby sometime....

Oh, and apparently the thing that resembled mega evolution in the starter-evos trailer WAS mega evolution, because they also revealed Mega Mewtwo X and Mega Garchomp.  (Don't worry, I'm still in the dark as to the starter evos themselves.)


----------



## Misomie (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll just look up said timeline online. Also where are you getting them?This the first I've heard of a timeline for buying both.


Gamestop. I just heard about it today as well so it was a complete surprise. First a cardboard stand advertising shiny Palkia had it and then a clerk confirmed it. I wish it was a bonus figure or something, but hey, it's free. XD


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

So are you guys going to buy X or Y? Or both?

I'll probably get Y. I hate deer things... Especially when they got such big horns.

Red things also go faster.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

Hewge said:


> So are you guys going to buy X or Y? Or both?
> 
> I'll probably get Y. I hate deer things... Especially when they got such big horns.
> 
> Red things also go faster.


I'd like X. I think having a fairy legendary will be cool. Not only does it have Clauncher, but also a Pokemon that looks like *Candy Floss*! Is there anything better than that?


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Is there anything better than that?



Yes. Buizel is far superior.


----------



## BRN (Sep 29, 2013)

Yveltal is far more attractive than Xerneas, so I'm buying Y.

This is, literally, all I based my decision on. Sorry.

Got the red 3DS to go with it. <:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

I got Y with the assumption that more people would get X, since it's usually the norm that most people get the first version. Makes trading exclusives a little easier, you know? 'Course, now that I see everyone ELSE is getting Y...


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I got Y with the assumption that more people would get X, since it's usually the norm that most people get the first version. Makes trading exclusives a little easier, you know? 'Course, now that I see everyone ELSE is getting Y...


Well, at least I can trade Pokemon X exclusive pokemon to you over the PSS.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, at least I can trade Pokemon X exclusive pokemon to you over the PSS.


We're all gonna cling to you for the first week or so, get ready!


----------



## Midnight Gear (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll just leave this here. http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemonzetaomicron/


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> We're all gonna cling to you for the first week or so, get ready!


In that case, I'm gonna catch a whole bunch of these version exclusives when I find them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

SIX said:


> Yveltal is far more attractive than Xerneas, so I'm buying Y.
> 
> This is, literally, all I based my decision on. Sorry.
> 
> Got the red 3DS to go with it. <:



I buy may Pokemon games...based on the name. Yveltal looks like a Gradius monster so he's way cooler. But the letter X...

X>ANYTHING in a Pokemon game. And I got Pokemon Black because well, Black City is WAY more badass than a forest. Looked like The Grid even though Reshiram is garbage both in performance and design.

So don't feel bad, little Pokemon porker! \:3/

Tell you one thing though... Pokemon needs Blood Dragons. :<


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Leaks


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

The original poster of those images says they're photoshop creations, but people don't believe him since they're too convincing.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Leaks


Oh yes, I'm loving the look of these! ..Though I'm wondering whether I should have actually looked at them now.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

People on Pokebeach are trying to get the leaker to post more 'fake' leaks, haw haw



DrDingo said:


> Oh yes, I'm loving the look of these! ..Though I'm wondering whether I should have actually looked at them now.


This is just a taster, you've been warned!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I got Y with the assumption that more people would get X, since it's usually the norm that most people get the first version. Makes trading exclusives a little easier, you know? 'Course, now that I see everyone ELSE is getting Y...



If the stats on the Global Link are to be believed, there's actually about a 50/50 split between Black and White.  I predict roughly the same for XY.

I've already decided on which version to get for myself, and although I've probably hinted which one before, I'm not saying.


----------



## Willow (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm actually getting X because of Xerneas I would get both if I had the money but I don't think I will by the time they both come out. So if I had to choose I'd go with the deer because I like deer.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> If the stats on the Global Link are to be believed, there's actually about a 50/50 split between Black and White.  I predict roughly the same for XY.


Huh, well I can't argue with the Global Link stats. But, well, I didn't really have a better reason to choose one version over the other. 

Now people are saying the leaker saying the leaks are false is just a way of getting people to believe they're true when they're actually really false. This is hilarious!


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pokesnore . I don't see the big deal with Pokemon it's just a mmorpg without the massive or the multiplayer. You just take two Pokemon and grind them a bunch and kill all e gym leaders and once you get to the final four buy 20 full restores and 20 revives and then you win. No StRAtgey is involved in this game it's just world of Warcraft but instead of being for lazy nerds its for people who like cute animals and babies


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Yveltal looks like a Rathalos so Y wins hands down.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Gamestop. I just heard about it today as well so it was a complete surprise. First a cardboard stand advertising shiny Palkia had it and then a clerk confirmed it. I wish it was a bonus figure or something, but hey, it's free. XD


Interesting. 



SIX said:


> Yveltal is far more attractive than Xerneas, so I'm buying Y.
> 
> This is, literally, all I based my decision on. Sorry.
> 
> Got the red 3DS to go with it. <:


 I got X just because I like Xerneas better :I



chesse20 said:


> Pokesnore . I don't see the big deal with Pokemon it's just a mmorpg without the massive or the multiplayer. You just take two Pokemon and grind them a bunch and kill all e gym leaders and once you get to the final four buy 20 full restores and 20 revives and then you win. No StRAtgey is involved in this game it's just world of Warcraft but instead of being for lazy nerds its for people who like cute animals and babies


 Sounds like someone's never played a Nuzlocke challenge.

And if you're using that many healing items you just suck at playing the game.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> And if you're using that many healing items you just suck at playing the game.


Yikes, I guess I suck then, I've had to use much more than that in some Elite 4 runs.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

So am I right in understanding that the new "cloud" storage system costs a annual fee? 

Oh Gamefreak, not even a dedicated fan like me will pony up the cash for that after all your bullshit pokemon designs in the fifth gen and increasingly weird changes to the battle mechanics. 

I'm honestly on the ropes about even getting Y or X. (But if I did I'd totally get X...that's a cool looking legendary.)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

The one problem I have about the Pokemon Bank right now is that, and I'm not sure if this is totally true or not, but it's tied to your 3DS. So if I lose my 3DS or someone steals it, bam! Everything's gone. 'Course, it's still better than relying on flimsy, paper thin cartridges to store precious data.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The one problem I have about the Pokemon Bank right now is that, and I'm not sure if this is totally true or not, but it's tied to your 3DS. So if I lose my 3DS or someone steals it, bam! Everything's gone. 'Course, it's still better than relying on flimsy, paper thin cartridges to store precious data.


I think I remember Iwata saying that the cloud data is linked to your game card. So it really all depends if it is possible to change the pokemon bank details and associations.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Rob, you scrub. Who uses 20+ heals on Elite Four? Pros use 60.



Teal said:


> Sounds like someone's never played a Pokemon game.



.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I think I remember Iwata saying that the cloud data is linked to your game card. So it really all depends if it is possible to change the pokemon bank details and associations.


It's not linked to your game card. Here's the text from the official site: "Store PokÃ©mon from Multiple Games!

With PokÃ©mon Bank, you can deposit and withdraw PokÃ©mon from different copies of PokÃ©mon X and PokÃ©mon Y. All you have to do is download PokÃ©mon Bank on your Nintendo 3DS system, insert your PokÃ©mon X or PokÃ©mon Y Game Card, and open the PokÃ©mon Bank application. PokÃ©mon Bank also works with downloadable versions of PokÃ©mon X and PokÃ©mon Y. If you're working with multiple copies of the games, PokÃ©mon Bank makes it easy to gather your PokÃ©mon in one place!"



XoPachi said:


> Rob, you scrub. Who uses 20+ heals on Elite Four? Pros use 60.


S-sometimes I do that, too...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey did any of you see that new Pokemon they just announced today? Trying to remember the name. Started with a G.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hey did any of you see that new Pokemon they just announced today? Trying to remember the name. Started with a G.


I think SirRob beat you to that. If you're talking about Greninja, that is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I think SirRob beat you to that. If you're talking about Greninja, that is.



No, I was talking about Goomzel.







Water and Grass type. :u


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hey did any of you see that new Pokemon they just announced today? Trying to remember the name. Started with a G.


'They' being anonymous leakers... I'm following a thread in Serebii about it. Fun times.



XoPachi said:


> No, I was talking about Goomzel.
> 
> Water and Grass type. :u


Oh THAT one... No, I think you're the first! I still can't believe that thing has a higher BST than Arceus, what were they thinking? At least it's sexy.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yikes, I guess I suck then, I've had to use much more than that in some Elite 4 runs.


 Was your team underleveled or had severe type disadvantages? 



XoPachi said:


> .


That too Pachi, that too.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 29, 2013)

Pokemon bank sounds awesome. It's only five bucks a year (to maintain servers and such) and will guarantee being able to transfer pokemon to the next generation forever. Also, it's online and you access it through your 3DS. I'm pretty sure you can access it still even if you need to get a new 3ds. I'm assuming it'll have login info and such.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

There is reportedly some debate as to whether the following Pokeleak is real or not:



Spoiler: Leaked Pokemon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There is reportedly some debate as to whether the following Pokeleak is real or not:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leaked Pokemon


We Savers now.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There is reportedly some debate as to whether the following Pokeleak is real or not:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leaked Pokemon


 It's so obviously fake. The style of shading doesn't match. Not to mention it seems to have an outline.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Was your team underleveled or had severe type disadvantages?


Evolving Pokemon to fill out the Pokedex. At least I used to do that until I discovered the White Tree Hollow was way better for grinding.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Evolving Pokemon to fill out the Pokedex. At least I used to do that until I discovered the White Tree Hollow was way better for grinding.


 Well that's a lot more understandable.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Well that's a lot more understandable.


It's true though, I won because of items. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's so obviously fake. The style of shading doesn't match. Not to mention it seems to have an outline.



It's also an agumon... :/ 

No digimon fans on this forum?


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's also an agumon... :/
> 
> No digimon fans on this forum?


I was going along with the joke. ^_^;
I am a digimon fan.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> I was going along with the joke. ^_^;
> I am a digimon fan.



I thought I was missing something XD

My bad.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's also an agumon... :/
> 
> No digimon fans on this forum?


Well

Like

Dragoneer likes digimon

And it's his forum soooo


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well
> 
> Like
> 
> ...








He comes around every what? End of an era?


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> He comes around every what? End of an era?


 He shows up when the main site goes down. Sometimes.
Or if a cub porn thread gets big enough.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> He comes around every what? End of an era?


Puhlease, I bet he watches this thread like a hawkmon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Or if a cub porn thread gets big enough.



Ahhh. I've missed a good ole cp thread. They always had the most dramatic posts in them. 

On topic: I will say I'm very impressed so far with the sixth generation. The 5th seemed to not have its act together but now we've got a new type, some dramatic new graphics and hell, even some of the megas charm me. 

I do wish they wouldn't take popularity into account when making a mega though. I wanna Mega Arbok or a Mega Farfetched.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's also an agumon... :/
> 
> No digimon fans on this forum?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I do wish they wouldn't take popularity into account when making a mega though. I wanna Mega Arbok or a Mega Farfetched.


Mawile sure as heck wasn't popular, so you've got that going for you.


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Puhlease, I bet he watches this thread like a hawkmon.


 Lol



Imperial Impact said:


>


 What would you post that?



SirRob said:


> Mawile sure as heck wasn't popular, so you've got that going for you.


 I like Mawile.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> I like Mawile.


I like Zoroark, but does that make it popular?

The answer is yes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> What would you post that?


Because.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

What kind of freak would draw that ewww gross


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> What kind of freak would draw that ewww gross


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mawile sure as heck wasn't popular, so you've got that going for you.



Don't tell that to Slugbox...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


What a handsome devil!



XoPachi said:


> Don't tell that to Slugbox...


What is a slugbox?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Heyheyheyhey...hey. ONE Rob is enough. My boner can only handle so much blood.



SirRob said:


> What a handsome devil!
> 
> What is a slugbox?



Extremely talented motherfucker who does a shit ton of PokeSmut. I do believe Mawile is his favorite.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Extremely talented motherfucker who does a shit ton of PokeSmut. I do believe Mawile is his favorite.


I'm glad I asked and didn't google. My gay is that confident in his ability to draw females.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> What a handsome devil!


----------



## Teal (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't like where this thread is going. D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2013)

My struggles with alcoholism are only partly relevant to Pokemon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> I don't like where this thread is going. D:


I liked it when it was about Chargeman Ken.


SirRob said:


> My struggles with alcoholism are only partly relevant to Pokemon


But in reality, You only drink Ginger ale.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Ginger ale is still ale


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I liked it when it was about Chargeman Ken.


I didn't, that shit's terrifying.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pokemon  would be better if it was a different genre? I personally liked Pokemon ranch and Pokemon tower defense more than the actual game series


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Pokemon  would be better if it was a different genre? I personally liked Pokemon ranch and Pokemon tower defense more than the actual game series


 PokÃ©mon ranch wasn't even an actual game.
PokÃ©mon has enough spinoffs to keep you entertained. Play them instead.


----------



## Percy (Sep 30, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Pokemon  would be better if it was a different genre? I personally liked Pokemon ranch and Pokemon tower defense more than the actual game series


If it were a different genre, it'd be a totally different game. Who knows if that would even work?


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> If it were a different genre, it'd be a totally different game. Who knows if that would even work?



[Yt]XkyySwWlStE[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

I feel so close to Six's thumbs


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2013)

SIX said:


> [Yt]XkyySwWlStE[/Yt]


 I expected Telefang but got PokÃ©mon sprites in a Mario game.
I want my money back.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I feel so close to Six's thumbs


what a slut!


SIX said:


> [Yt]XkyySwWlStE[/Yt]


Pocket Monster Carbuncle is still the best pokemon bootleg ever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> If it were a different genre, it'd be a totally different game. Who knows if that would even work?



It's a beginner RPG with enough depth for older people. That's what a lot of people don't get. Not every RPG has to be Diablo or Morrowind. They can be simple. And simple can be done right. Now if only we could get Kingdom Hearts to be a GOOD, simple RPG! \:3/


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, free healing at a Pokemon Center for one means they're free to up the difficulty of average battles (and especially Gym Leader / E4 battles), just like how any RPG with automatic after-battle recovery means they don't have to worry about the player getting worn down through the attrition of random encounters (ever play _The World Ends With You_ or _The Last Story?_) .....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Well, free healing at a Pokemon Center for one means they're free to up the difficulty of average battles (and especially Gym Leader / E4 battles), just like how any RPG with automatic after-battle recovery means they don't have to worry about the player getting worn down through the attrition of random encounters (ever play _The World Ends With You_ or _The Last Story?_) .....


Well, you still have to go back and forth from the Pokemon Center, which is annoying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

I really should do a Nuzzie for Platinum. I've gone through it about 11 times.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah, damn. I was hoping to avoid the starter evos, but I saw the leaked Chespin evolution on Memebase's Pokememes section. Still, I wasn't going to pick Chespin anyway.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2013)

So i picked up the Red X&Y 3DS XL Pokemon Special Edition console on Friday, its quite nice and i do like the larger screen. Grip is much better and i like the overall design over the regular 3DS. Still playing through White, just beat Gym #4 i am preparing to start pushing through at a faster pace, haven't had much time cause of work.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, damn. I was hoping to avoid the starter evos, but I saw the leaked Chespin evolution on Memebase's Pokememes section. Still, I wasn't going to pick Chespin anyway.


His second evolution, or his third?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> His second evolution, or his third?


The third and final, leaked by a reviewer.


----------



## Jags (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm torn between avoiding the spoilers and the obsessive need to plan my team in advance. First world trainer problems....


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The third and final, leaked by a reviewer.



This is why I'm not browsing virtually anything outside of my usual haunts.  (And I wonder if the reviewer might get fired for breaking a news embargo.)

As for me, it was/is tempting to pick up one of the XY 3DS's, but the one thing I don't like about the 3DS XL compared to the regular 3DS is the apparent matte finish on the cover.  Regular 3DS's have a metallic sheen to their colors and the lid is semitranslucent.  Heck, even the DS Lite has a nicely polished lid.  A purely cosmetic thing (I'm sure the larger screen means better viewing of the 3D effects), but still.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The third and final, leaked by a reviewer.


You sure about that? I've heard nothing on GameFAQs.

Edit-- Was it this? http://zerudez.deviantart.com/art/Kalos-Final-Evos-FAKE-402834252


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh man, what a cock tease.



Spoiler: leak










Fennekin... you betrayed me. I had high hopes for you. And then you turned into a Magical Girl.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh man, what a cock tease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!! That's not fair!!!


----------



## BRN (Sep 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> This is why I'm not browsing virtually anything outside of my usual haunts.  (And I wonder if the reviewer might get fired for breaking a news embargo.)
> 
> As for me, it was/is tempting to pick up one of the XY 3DS's, but the one thing I don't like about the 3DS XL compared to the regular 3DS is the apparent matte finish on the cover.  Regular 3DS's have a metallic sheen to their colors and the lid is semitranslucent.  Heck, even the DS Lite has a nicely polished lid.  A purely cosmetic thing (I'm sure the larger screen means better viewing of the 3D effects), but still.




I can tell you right now that the 3DSXL X&Y version has a lovely vinyl sheen. The Xerneas and Yveltal motifs are especially shiny.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> This is why I'm not browsing virtually anything outside of my usual haunts.  (And I wonder if the reviewer might get fired for breaking a news embargo.)
> 
> As for me, it was/is tempting to pick up one of the XY 3DS's, but the one thing I don't like about the 3DS XL compared to the regular 3DS is the apparent matte finish on the cover.  Regular 3DS's have a metallic sheen to their colors and the lid is semitranslucent.  Heck, even the DS Lite has a nicely polished lid.  A purely cosmetic thing (I'm sure the larger screen means better viewing of the 3D effects), but still.



Although i like the metallic finish also, it leaves fingerprints everywhere and you have to clean it every so often. I actually enjoy the difference in feel with the XL.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

So even if it's just denial, I am going to dismiss a certain name that sounds like that of an Organization XIII member.  (And unfortunately there was an image accompanying it, which looked kinda like a yellow/orange Kirlia.)

Maybe if I find other things to do I won't remember enough of it by October 12th.  But I do have to classify it as "possibly spoiled".

Did I just lose The Game?  (Well, you did!)


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So even if it's just denial, I am going to dismiss a certain name that sounds like that of an Organization XIII member.  (And unfortunately there was an image accompanying it, which looked kinda like a yellow/orange Kirlia.)
> 
> Maybe if I find other things to do I won't remember enough of it by October 12th.  But I do have to classify it as "possibly spoiled".
> 
> Did I just lose The Game?  (Well, you did!)



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1

Cause this is relevant. 

Fyi: Krockorock is my favorite pokemon, but thats probably obvious.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

Aquin said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1
> 
> Cause this is relevant.
> 
> Fyi: Krockorock is my favorite pokemon, but thats probably obvious.


You have the first journal on FA?! O^O


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You have the first journal on FA?! O^O



1st journal. oldest non admin account, longest running journal, longest active user, etc.

Back to Pokemon though, about to evolve my Krockorock.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

Aquin said:


> 1st journal. oldest non admin account, longest running journal, longest active user, etc.
> 
> Back to Pokemon though, about to evolve my Krockorock.



Moxie Krookodile got me through the Elite 4 and then some. I love that thing. I named mine Truffles (I don't know why).


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Moxie Krookodile got me through the Elite 4 and then some. I love that thing. I named mine Truffles (I don't know why).



I was bored and named mine Supercroc, might change it later. Take him to the massage place everyday i can, Return is one of the best attacks when they like you. 
Used action reply to get a Shiny one, since its a part of my dream team for end game.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

I swear, all these fake leaks are more entertaining than the game.


----------



## Teal (Oct 1, 2013)

Aquin said:


> 1st journal. oldest non admin account, longest running journal, longest active user, etc.
> 
> Back to Pokemon though, about to evolve my Krockorock.


Wow


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 1, 2013)

Aquin said:


> 1st journal. oldest non admin account, longest running journal, longest active user, etc.



I'm gonna put that in my FA trivia vault.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

Crookodile is pretty awesome. :3 Mine's just an intimidater and her name is Dina. XD I saw this awesome video with one that has angerpoint though. It killed everything. :


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I swear, all these fake leaks are more entertaining than the game.


Y'know, I think one of the biggest giveaways that it is a spoiler is not the fact that it has the same shadow as Skrelp, but the fact that the player is battling against it, not playing as it.


----------



## BRN (Oct 1, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, I think one of the biggest giveaways that it is a spoiler is not the fact that it has the same shadow as Skrelp, but the fact that the player is battling against it, not playing as it.



Not only that, but I have _no idea_ why the GUI would so prominently display how many Pokemon each of them have left.

Seriously, why would they even include that in the screenshot - during a battle move?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 1, 2013)

SIX said:


> Not only that, but I have _no idea_ why the GUI would so prominently display how many Pokemon each of them have left.
> 
> Seriously, why would they even include that in the screenshot - during a battle move?


I honestly did not even notice that until you pointed it out. I guess I really wasn't paying attention when I looked at the picture earlier.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

> [image]


"Possibly spoiled" does not mean "I no longer care about avoiding spoilers", guys -- I still do.

(FWIW: I did not run across the previous image in this thread.  It happened elsewhere  )



SIX said:


> Not only that, but I have _no idea_ why the GUI would so prominently display how many Pokemon each of them have left.
> 
> Seriously, why would they even include that in the screenshot - during a battle move?



# of Pokemon in a Trainer's posession hasn't been shown on the upper screen for, I think, two generations?  And before that, it was only shown between KO'ing Pokemon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;7eDP6fTdiBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eDP6fTdiBE&amp;list=UUruu707okBmEiSxSary-LCg[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;7eDP6fTdiBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eDP6fTdiBE&amp;list=UUruu707okBmEiSxSary-LCg[/video]


..How do you even find all this stuff?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Major leakage happening here-- 

http://instagram.com/kosthedin#

Don't look if you don't want potentially the entire game to be spoiled.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

Spoiler:  Battle Mechanics



This answers some questions on Mega evolutions:
[video=youtube;1ktmmloL1kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ktmmloL1kg[/video]





SirRob said:


> Major leakage happening here--
> 
> http://instagram.com/kosthedin#
> 
> Don't look if you don't want potentially the entire game to be spoiled.



What is it? I want to look but I don't want everything spoiled. D;

Why must you post this? D;


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> What is it?


Someone's posting pictures of their playthrough. They're on their way to the second gym.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Someone's posting pictures of their playthrough. They're on their way to the second gym.



Oh, that's not too far. I'll check them out then. XD

Edit: So beautiful. :'D


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet Arceus! He says videos are on the way!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Bulbagarden said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/Bulbagarden/posts/10151923290459668
> 
> Be warned everyone. At least one copy of PokÃ©mon X appears to have been sold early in Canada, in an unauthorized breaking of the street date. Though impossible for us to confirm at this time, it is likely that several copies of X and/or Y are already in the wild in addition to the one we can confirm.



YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

Is it time to start digging foxholes yet?  Not waiting for an answer.  /kthxbye


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Stay away from my foxhole, Stratadrake

Oh man, I wanna talk about the screenshots so bad, but I think I should refrain.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.
> 
> Is it time to start digging foxholes yet?  Not waiting for an answer.  /kthxbye



WHAT?! THAT IS SO NOT FAIR! D:<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

A retail store could get in _serious_ hot water with Nintendo for something like that.  Not necessarily "sued" hot water, but more like "we won't ship games to you anymore" hot water.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> A retail store could get in _serious_ hot water with Nintendo for something like that.  Not necessarily "sued" hot water, but more like "we won't ship games to you anymore" hot water.


I read more into it and someone said the same thing happened with Black and White. 



SirRob said:


> Oh man, I wanna talk about the screenshots so bad, but I think I should refrain.



I'm ok with talking about some screenshots, I just don't want to see plot-related ones or final evos.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm ok with talking about some screenshots, I just don't want to see plot-related ones or final evos.


Somehow he hasn't posted _any_ plot related screenshots.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Somehow he hasn't posted _any_ plot related screenshots.



I'd assume he's being careful. I wonder how long he'll have the page up. I watched one of the videos. UG! I want the game so badly. D:

Edit: I need to stop watching this guy. :<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I read more into it and someone said the same thing happened with Black and White.


Not surprising.



Misomie said:


> Edit: I need to stop watching this guy. :<


Maybe watching this can take your mind off of it.  


(...and that was totally an opportunity to rickroll you.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Alternatively you can watch this until you're sick of Pokemon altogether.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;j4ANsF6iFXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ANsF6iFXY[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm working on migrating everyone over to Black and Black2. Emerald to SS is taking freaking forever because younger me thought everyone having an hm move would be a good idea.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 2, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm working on migrating everyone over to Black and Black2. Emerald to SS is taking freaking forever because younger me thought everyone having an hm move would be a good idea.


When you say _everyone_, do you mean *all* of them? I'm not sure if they'd all fit if you combined your games, I get enough trouble just by breeding alone.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> When you say _everyone_, do you mean *all* of them? I'm not sure if they'd all fit if you combined your games, I get enough trouble just by breeding alone.



Yeah, almost all of them. I'm leaving hacked guys and some others behind. I think I'll have the room on Black and Black 2, and if needed, I'll use White as well. XD I'm getting the Pokebank on X/Y so wynaut? Plus I want to work on actually completing the pokedex this time around. ^^; 

I think it'd be fun to have everyone on one game for once. I'm only transferring from Emerald, Diamond, and SoulSilver. I was pretty lazy in SS, Black, and B2 so I have plenty of room. I hope. XP


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

[yt]2WFoT9oGtfc[/yt]

"Meet Mega Charizard X, a powerful new Fire- and Dragon-type PokÃ©mon that results from holding a Charizardite X in PokÃ©mon X."

Can I change my preorder


----------



## BRN (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "Meet Mega Charizard X, a powerful new Fire- and Dragon-type PokÃ©mon that results from holding a Charizardite X in PokÃ©mon X."
> 
> Can I change my preorder


Was that a Cryogonal in a Sky Battle...?

Welp, jeez. This is going to flip some tables. T_T Will they have different stats? Who knows, who can say?

All I know is that my Arcanine bought his own 3DSXL X&Y edition, and I'm fairly sure he's getting X, so I'm ready to trade _all the things_.





the porn potential! <3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

SIX said:


> the porn potential! <3


Cryogonal has Levitate, so it's eligible.

I'd be pretty surprised if Mega Stones were tradeable. But I guess that's still up in the air! 

--

Hey everyone! We got another leaker! AND SHE CHOSE FENNEKIN!!

http://instagram.com/jadieekong#

#pokemonxy #fennewin


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

The original leaker got shut down by Nintendo. Yikes.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Ewww....

EWWWWWWW...



Spoiler: awful


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Ewww....
> 
> EWWWWWWW...
> 
> ...


Aww.. and I thought that the candy floss pokemon was going to look awesome like Vanilluxe.. The other one looks cool though, can we do a trade when you find one?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Aww.. and I thought that the candy floss pokemon was going to look awesome like Vanilluxe.. The other one looks cool though, can we do a trade when you find one?


I'd be more than happy to give away all of those things I'm unfortunate enough to come across.


----------



## Teal (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting X version and would love to trade version exclusives with you guys.
And starter pokemon eggs.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 2, 2013)

X is the one for me...if I ever get a 3DS *gross sobbing in the distance*


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 2, 2013)

Recently, I've been trying to complete the Ultimate Wilds DLC for mystery dungeon. It's gotta be, hands down, the hardest dungeon I have ever played. You start at level 5 with no items or money and you have to make it up 99 floors. My all-time record is about 14 floors, but I normally get defeated before floor 5. I'm just gonna keep trying at it until I win, or at least until X and Y come out.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 2, 2013)

WTF!? MegaCharizard X!? And it's Fire/Dragon!?

I had a system, damnit. I knew what I was gonna do, even if I didn't have the whole game figured out yet. Then they come pull this @!#$ out of their mother#$%in !@#es and now I don't know what the #$%^ to do anymore. I have felt this ^%&*ed up since Gen 4 when they decided to do the physical/special move split. 

I have two %$^&ing stats to memorize for the same pokemon now, and I simply can't see what kind of team I'm gonna pick because all these !#@$ing pokemon are just amazing. Are you happy Nintendo, you jovial sons of !@#$%es. You have my money already, stop making me want to spend more. 

And now with this new Charizard, my brother's wishes have finally come true. Now he's gonna go out and buy the !@#$ game too, even if he doesn't have all the money. I shudder to think what will be shown next. Another mind !@#$ to which I might never recover. I'm so happy right now that I'm just angry and that is just.....balls.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Fennekins evolution






Spoiler: You sure you wanna click this?






Spoiler: Youve been warned!






Spoiler: You can still turn back!






Spoiler: You really wanna see this, huh?!






Spoiler: Last warning!






Spoiler: Last last warning!!






Spoiler: Last last last warning!!!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Fennekin's evolution
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5TY1eDo.jpg


Stratadrake taught me that spoiler tags don't work with apostrophes. Not that I want to click this particular one, anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Stratadrake taught me that spoiler tags don't work with apostrophes. Not that I want to click this particular one, anyway.


Oh, huh. Thanks for that.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey hey yo so the X Mega Charizard form...I think it's just awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

...The world's looking at you, Quilladin. What will you become?! 

[yt]vDNzyytIw24[/yt]


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

WOAH! I remember having an argument with someone about the possibility of Charizard becoming a Fire/Dragon. They said there was NO WAY that'll happen. I'm going to go laugh in their face now. 

This is making me happy that X is my infinite restart game. :3 I personally like Y's design more though and that will remain my main game. Can you imagine the confusion this will cause?! Once getting both stones you can change which Charizard you have and people won't know until it transforms. :0

I bet you Blastoise X is going to be water/ice. I'm not sure about Ven. 

I'm highly disapointed by the friaries evos though. Such high hopes. :/


----------



## Teal (Oct 2, 2013)

I figured out why Ash doesn't age.
He's a Time Lord.

But every time he regenerates he looks the same.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> I figured out why Ash doesn't age.
> He's a Time Lord.
> 
> But every time he regenerates he looks the same.



_*Revelation!
*_


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> _*Revelation!
> *_


brb crying in the corner now


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

Ug. I really hope Fen's evo is fake. :/ 



Spoiler:  Just look at it



It looks like it skinned Fenniken and is wearing its pelt. See? Look at this monster! It has creepy little hands that it used to SKIN Fennekin! And it's wearing some rotting cloak of other dead mons.


 If this is what it becomes I might go team Chespin or keep it as a Fennekin (maybe Braixen) the whole game. I did that before and I can do it again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2013)

For the first time in a decade I am interested in pokemon again-
[YT]EAdGv89e0sE[/YT]
That is how pokemon battles should be.  I think every last "genwunner" across the internet just suddenly for some strange reason felt the urge to try pokemon again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I think every last "genwunner" across the internet just suddenly for some strange reason felt the urge to try pokemon again.


Not me!

Also charmander a shit


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Not me!
> 
> Also charmander a shit


Have you ever been bit by a turtle that big?  It hurts like shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> For the first time in a decade I am interested in pokemon again-
> That is how pokemon battles should be.  I think every last "genwunner" across the internet just suddenly for some strange reason felt the urge to try pokemon again.



Charmander, get destroyed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Charmander, get destroyed.


You have to admit if pokemon was more violent it would be awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You have to admit if pokemon was more violent it would be awesome.



That's why I like the manga. More blood. More boobs.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

You know what would be cool? If like, instead of Pokemon, there were piles of blood, and they'd fight other piles of blood with their blood, and blood would come out of the blood.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You know what would be cool? If like, instead of Pokemon, there were piles of blood, and they'd fight other piles of blood with their blood, and blood would come out of the blood.


You forgot the boobs.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Chespin's third evolution leaked. 



Spoiler: Chespin Evo






Spoiler: Youve been warned









I gotta say. What the heck.

...Eyyy!! Greninja! What's up?!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't like it at all. I didn't really like Delphox, but that's even worse. 


Any comments on the type it's going to be (in spoilers, for those who don't wanna know)?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

My favorite "final" is Greninja so far. XP Have you seen Bunnelby's evo yet? XD


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Chespin's third evolution leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Reminds me of Buzz Lightyear for some strange reason. .. Yes, I looked at it. Fennekin's evo too. And it was worth it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you ever been bit by a turtle that big?  It hurts like shit.


I mean, In gen 1 he's shit.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> Any comments on the type it's going to be (in spoilers, for those who don't wanna know)?





Spoiler: Starter types



Greninja - Water Dark
Delphox - Fire Psychic
Chesnaught- Grass Fighting





Misomie said:


> Have you seen Bunnelby's evo yet? XD


Looks like he's been eating too many Peroriimus.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2013)

Chespin's inal evo should have the battle cry of "okay".


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

Helioptile's evo:



Spoiler:  click


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Give it an axe and it'll be ready for some executions.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Give it an axe and it'll be ready for some executions.



It does look that way, huh? What if it evolves again to Electric/Dark? That'd be super cool. :3 However the first evolution requires a sun stone. Maybe it can still evolve again?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It does look that way, huh? What if it evolves again to Electric/Dark? That'd be super cool. :3 However the first evolution requires a sun stone. Maybe it can still evolve again?


Nah, I doubt it'll evolve again. Pokemon that have evolved with evolutionary stones traditionally don't evolve afterwards.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, there is mega-evolution now, so I don't see why they can't do something weird like evolving after a stone. It would be pretty interesting. 

I have to admit that I'm pretty disappointed in the starters. I really liked them all and I thought it'd be really hard to pick one... Nope... There was just so much potential. D:


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2013)

So Charizard's X form is official now . . . I still like Charizard's Y form better.

PS:


Spoiler: Sky battle between Mega Charizard X and Mega Charizard Y



Charizard Y used Earthquake!

It's super effective!

(wait, _WHAT?_)



And with that I really really REALLY gotta hop off the grid, I swore it'd be blackout time and I need to enforce it before I stumble into any more possibly-untagged spoilers.



Spoiler: spoilers











(Though I must say, if that _was_ the name of Fennekin's final evo it sounded awesome.)


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So Charizard's X form is official now . . . I still like Charizard's Y form better.



Me too. Not to mention a dragon pulse from Y would destroy X. I doubt earthquake works in a sky battle.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Aquin (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay so like, imagine this for Pokemon. It could potentially work, but might be confusing for younger gamers. If you have ever played any of the Star Ocean games, or Tales of games, imagine for double and triple battles the system would change entirely and you could move your pokemon around on the field, not just strategising for weaknesses, but also aim and precision, etc.

It would give the games a more anime like feel, and add even more of a challenge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRkZ6AqghIs

Sort of like this, or the pokemon run/fly automatically.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2013)

(PS:  Mega Charizard X is NOT vulnerable to Fairy because Fire resists it.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

Aquin said:


> Okay so like, imagine this for Pokemon. It could potentially work, but might be confusing for younger gamers. If you have ever played any of the Star Ocean games, or Tales of games, imagine for double and triple battles the system would change entirely and you could move your pokemon around on the field, not just strategising for weaknesses, but also aim and precision, etc.
> 
> It would give the games a more anime like feel, and add even more of a challenge.
> 
> ...


So you Pokemon to be a larp fest, huh?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


And yet, Charizard's biggest problem is still Stealth Rock.



Aquin said:


> Okay so like, imagine this for Pokemon. It could potentially work, but might be confusing for younger gamers. If you have ever played any of the Star Ocean games, or Tales of games, imagine for double and triple battles the system would change entirely and you could move your pokemon around on the field, not just strategising for weaknesses, but also aim and precision, etc.
> 
> It would give the games a more anime like feel, and add even more of a challenge.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, while the single player mode would be fun, these types of games aren't and can't be designed for competitive play.

---

A list has been compiled of all the Pokemon that are now known to be in the game:



Spoiler: list



http://i.imgur.com/iq32VW2.jpg


----------



## Aquin (Oct 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> And yet, Charizard's biggest problem is still Stealth Rock.
> 
> Unfortunately, while the single player mode would be fun, these types of games aren't and can't be designed for competitive play.
> 
> ...



Star Ocean actually had a two player mode, so, if they did it right you could compete.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2013)

Aquin said:


> Okay so like, imagine this for Pokemon. It could potentially work, but might be confusing for younger gamers. If you have ever played any of the Star Ocean games, or Tales of games, imagine for double and triple battles the system would change entirely and you could move your pokemon around on the field, not just strategising for weaknesses, but also aim and precision, etc.
> 
> It would give the games a more anime like feel, and add even more of a challenge.
> 
> ...



Maybe.

Then again though or the multiplayer scene I imagine they wouldn't like it. I'm all for "Fuck multiplayer" due to the fact that it's been ruined by Smogonites and hackers but they tend to complain the loudest.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2013)

Aquin said:


> Star Ocean actually had a two player mode, so, if they did it right you could compete.


...Are there any games like this that you see people play competitively, though? Just because a game has a competitive mode doesn't mean it works in a competitive environment.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2013)

What I want to see really badly is Skrelp's evolution.  

Also, this generation might introduce a stealth rock nerfer. :3


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2013)

I just saw Chespin's final evo (thanks a lot dumbass on DA) looks like I'm gonna have to stay away from some places for a while.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 3, 2013)

I feel like I'm one of the few people that sees the Pokemon themselves as just numbers now because there are just *SO* *MANY* of them now.

I don't really care what the Pokemon look like or necessarily what they are just as long as I can do something with them. 

Well, that and I care more about the new features X and Y have more than the new Pokemon themselves, I guess. I've just been playing Pokemon way too long.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2013)

Great I was hoping it was a fan design but I just saw it on FA too.

I *might* re-watch this person after the game is released. Maybe.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

@Teal- If you want to avoid spoilers you must avoid FA, DA, other art sites, any pokemon fansite and its forums, Youtube, Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, ect.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Let alone HERE of all places.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Teal- If you want to avoid spoilers you must avoid FA, DA, other art sites, any pokemon fansite and its forums, Youtube, Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, ect.





SirRob said:


> Let alone HERE of all places.



Yes, and it is unfortunate. 
I'm staying off most of DA but I'm competing in an OCT and can't stay away. :/


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

At least we use spoiler tags with stuff. I got spoiled of the evolutions because another forum site doesn't bother with spoilers. :/


----------



## BRN (Oct 3, 2013)

Gonna have to stay off Paheal. Some of the final evos were on the front page though I realised quickly enough to look away and only spoiled Chespin's.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> Gonna have to stay off Paheal. Some of the final evos were on the front page though I realised quickly enough to look away and only spoiled Chespin's.



I was just minding my own business, happy to avoid the spoilers, when BAM! Pictures everywhere! D:<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Teal- If you want to avoid spoilers you must avoid FA, DA, other art sites, any pokemon fansite and its forums, Youtube, Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, ect.


Good avice.  I might be spoiled to the _name_ of Fennekin's final evo because somebody on Bulbagarden (which does have spoiler tags) mentioned all three.  If that's the real name, it sounds cool, but yeah, gg.


----------



## BRN (Oct 3, 2013)

Awh! I saw something that _might_ be Fennekin's evo on my FA submissions.

I looked away again very quickly, but jeesh... I'm gonna have to sit in my internet bunker forever, now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

I am going to post the final evos and get all of you to hate me. And I won't even be mad. .-.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the biggest spoiler I want to avoid is anything related to the plot. Also, it'd be nice if there were a few wild pokemon I have never seen before popping up while I play, so I might avoid those too. Everything else though, I am completely fine with seeing.


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

I remembered a time when I could resist spoilers. Now I'm struggling not to look like an ex-smoker in a tobacco shop


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler: New Pokemon










This thing. Is. A dragon type.





Spoiler: New Move



Flying Press- Physical 10PP 80BP 95Acc The user dives down onto the target from the sky. This move is Fighting and Flying type simultaneously.





Spoiler: Mega Pokemon






Spoiler: Mega Aerodactyl













Spoiler: Mega Gengar


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

I keep trying to avoid these leaks but I can't. 



Spoiler:  opinions



Goomy is adorable. I saw it and was all: Look at the little dragon~ :'D He's just so goofy looking. XD Aerodactyl is pretty cool, and Gengar is interesting. I have no clue how duel type moves are going to work. They sound awfully confusing. 

Edit: Wait a second... How'd they get a Gengar?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Spoiler: opinions
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wait a second... How'd they get a Gengar?





Spoiler: spoiler



That's... that's a good question.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's... that's a good question.





Spoiler: spoiler



....Maybe it's a NPC trade like Jasper (I think that was his name)? I looked into it and someone said you can catch fully evolved pokemon int he wild. I'm not sure I believe that for something like Gengar. :/



Edit:



Spoiler:  more stuff






Spoiler:  New mega


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;JG-4n75U7u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG-4n75U7u0[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler: Possible List of all the Mega Pokemon



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=84582481&postcount=6622

Gen I

Venusaur
Charizard X/Y
Blastoise
Primeape
Gengar
Kangaskhan
Mr. Mime
Jynx
Pinsir
Aerodactyl
Mewtwo X/Y

Gen II

Meganium
Noctowl
Ampharos
Quagsire
Heracross
Magcargo
Stantler
Entei X/Y

Gen III

Blaziken
Swellow
Mawile
Torkoal
Crawdaunt
Absol
Salamence X/Y
Metagross

Gen IV

Empoleon
Staraptor
Floatzel
Garchomp
Lucario
Toxicroak
Abomasnow
Gliscor
Darkrai X/Y

Gen V

Emboar
Excadrill
Krookodile
Garbodor
Galvantula
Haxorus
Mienshao
Druddigon
Durant
Meloetta X/Y

----

No Mega Zoroark makes me think this is real. ;_______;

Also Mega Abomasnow is #@$%ING GROSS! Augh!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

I watched episode 2 of Origin today and it was awesome~ Some of the subtitles were in Spanish, but since I took Spanish I understood them completely. I took the right class! YUSH!



SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Possible List of all the Mega Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



Isn't he? XD

NOCTOWL! I want this so much! He was one of my strongest and most reliable pokemon on my first Nuzlocke.  

Also, I think X/Y versions are wasted on Meloetta, that thing is stupidly rare to get two forms. Just about any gen V would be fine for a mega, especially Zoroark. (Darkrai is at least cool looking. )





Spoiler:  Possible Flabebe evo


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Worst Pokemon ever confirmed:



Spoiler: ugh









I can only imagine the thought process behind this.

One day, I lost my keys. And I thought, if my Pokemon was keys, I'd never lose them!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Worst Pokemon ever confirmed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  XD



This thing makes me so happy. X'D Just look at it! I love it! X'D Klefki? As in Klepto? XD 

I shall have one of these on one of my runs and call him Keymaster. X3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Spoiler:  XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: DX



Oh gosh, do you think that's where the name came from?! 
I can imagine its description being like, 'it collects whatever keys it finds!' or something.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler: New Pokemon Evo









Ooooh boy. I can already picture some really disturbing 34 from this thing.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  Maybe



It'd sure explain all the missing keys. X3 I can so see it being a fairy/steel type.





Spoiler:  New Pokemon reply



Lots and lots of 34 on that one. :/ It's adorable though. XD A poison typing would be pretty cool to gain. ;D


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2013)

The only final evolution I don't want to be spoiled on is Fennekin's. Unless the official design gets posted on Tumblr.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler:  Chespin final in Amie








Look at him. XD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Spoiler:  Chespin final in Amie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Chespin



It kinda looks like Hobbes from Calvin and Hobbes, doesn't it? I mean, aside from the wtf huge shell.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> The only final evolution I don't want to be spoiled on is Fennekin's. Unless the official design gets posted on Tumblr.


I'm possibly spoiled as to the name (but thankfully no pictures).  The name may provide clear insight as to the concept/origin (and final typing) of Fennekin's line.  The only thing I'll say about it is that it was a vulpine portmanteau and rolls off the tongue very easily.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler: New Pokemon Evolution






Spoiler: Binacle redeems itself






Spoiler: omg


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Chespin
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda looks like Hobbes from Calvin and Hobbes, doesn't it? I mean, aside from the wtf huge shell.



He kinda does. XD



Spoiler:  New Pokemon Data









XD


----------



## Distorted (Oct 3, 2013)

One more week.....just one more week. I must endure....


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

I have to stop looking at spoilers! D:



Spoiler:  What?!






Spoiler: Has to do with abilities


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I have to stop looking at spoilers! D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww heck, and miss out on all the hype?! Not happening! 



Spoiler: spoilerspoilerspoiler



That's very vague... But really exciting!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been doing a little exploring on the official Pokemon site, and...

http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-video-games/super-smash-bros-melee/

"This sequel to the Nintendo 64 smash hit is also Pikachu's first appearance on the Nintendo GameCube. Super Smash Bros. Melee adds several PokÃ©mon to its growing roster, including the *Legendary PokÃ©mon Lucario and Mewtwo*, as well as the adorable Baby PokÃ©mon Pichu. Jigglypuff returns to the fray, too."

Oh, if only!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Aww heck, and miss out on all the hype?! Not happening!



If I hear plot info, I'm gone. XD



Spoiler:  Disappoint








No evo for the guy. :/



They got their own game wrong. XD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

No point in evolving perfection


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

It was a huge theory (based on his involvement in Gates to Infinity) going on and a bunch of fans wanted one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2013)

Please tell me Klefki is fake...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Please tell me Klefki is fake...



It's adorable. 



Spoiler:  Because



Plus it's only weak to ground and fire and if it gets levitate... This thing is going to be a beast. 



Edit: Oh gawd. 



Spoiler:  Erm



I just thought of all the rule 34 with Greninja that's going to pop up. :<


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 4, 2013)

I give up, I looked at all the spoilers above. They're looking nice! I'm not gonna avoid spoilers anymore, this is fun.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I give up, I looked at all the spoilers above. They're looking nice! I'm not gonna avoid spoilers anymore, this is fun.



No, not you too! D: 

Once you start you can never stop. D': 

Also, reviews on the games come out soon.


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2013)

Fennekin's final evo, and Chespin's final evo, are now both gone for me for sure.

I've yet to see Froakie's, and to be honest, I might end up picking Froakie just on those grounds! @_@

But with a whole week to go, I really don't feel I can avoid many of these spoilers. Are all of these new ones worth it?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Fennekin's final evo, and Chespin's final evo, are now both gone for me for sure.
> 
> I've yet to see Froakie's, and to be honest, I might end up picking Froakie just on those grounds! @_@
> 
> But with a whole week to go, I really don't feel I can avoid many of these spoilers. Are all of these new ones worth it?



They are so worth it. That is, if you want to peek at your presents before Christmas and not be as surprised. D:


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2013)

I hate it when people misspell "peek" as "peak".  The latter is not the verb you're looking for, and worse, sounds . . . just . . . wrong when wielded by the furry fandom.



DrDingo said:


> I'm not gonna avoid spoilers anymore, this is fun.


And the terrorists spoilers win?



Spoiler: surfing the Internet


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2013)

> [17:34:00] Stef: Secks
> [17:34:14] Stef: http://www.chia-anime.com/pokemon-origins/watch-pokemon-origins-episode-1.html Freak out like I am freaking out.



*Pokemon Origins* is _incredible_.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/pokemon_bank_faq/

So we get a pretty substantial FAQ about the Pokemon Bank. "Why do I now have to bother with an application that costs money and requires the Internet?"

Yet it doesn't address the one question I have about whether or not you can access it on another 3DS. v_v


----------



## BRN (Oct 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/pokemon_bank_faq/
> 
> So we get a pretty substantial FAQ about the Pokemon Bank. "Why do I now have to bother with an application that costs money and requires the Internet?"
> 
> Yet it doesn't address the one question I have about whether or not you can access it on another 3DS. v_v


http://puu.sh/4Hv4n.jpg

http://puu.sh/4Hv4V.png

Huerk!

ED: Rob, you should check the "Will I have to transfer my Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection ID when I want to transfer PokÃ©mon from these older titles to PokÃ©mon Bank?" question. It ~seems~ to answer your question. Vaguely.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> http://puu.sh/4Hv4n.jpg
> 
> http://puu.sh/4Hv4V.png
> 
> Huerk!


I assume they mean if you have like 999 Pokeballs.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I hate it when people misspell "peek" as "peak".  The latter is not the verb you're looking for, and worse, sounds . . . just . . . wrong when wielded by the furry fandom.



Oops. :< 

Sorry, I should have noticed that. ^^; (though it was 3 AM when I typed it. XD I should stop staying up so late.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

Gamestop is having a midnight launch.

Ah, if only the store I pre-ordered it from was joining in!

Also, that list of Mega Evolutions I posted earlier has been de-confirmed. There's hope for you yet, Mega Zoroark!



Spoiler: Mega Spoilers


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

I reaaaaaaaally hope the store I preordered from is joining. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaase GS. D: 

My copies are waiting for me. D;


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Possible List of all the Mega Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the complete list?
Where the hell is Feraligatr and Swampert?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Is that the complete list?
> Where the hell is Feraligatr and Swampert?


Was confirmed fake.
I don't expect all the starters to get Mega Evolutions anyway, considering Mega Blaziken's an event.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/pokemon_bank_faq/
> 
> So we get a pretty substantial FAQ about the Pokemon Bank. "Why do I now have to bother with an application that costs money and requires the Internet?"
> 
> Yet it doesn't address the one question I have about whether or not you can access it on another 3DS. v_v



Since it has to be downloaded, the other 3DS has to have it on it at least. However, since it's annually, I'm pretty sure you get an account tied to it rather than to eShop. So maybe you can download the software on any system for free however, to use it you have to create an account online through the software. This makes me think that the same account can be used between 3DSs (in case of loosing 3DS or something). This is just an assumption.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2013)

Spoiler: Cue Rule 34










Adorable goo dragon.





Spoiler: Current Leaks



http://i.imgur.com/M7fP9yT.jpg


----------



## Aquin (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if Pokemon X & Y will have some kinda anti cheat feature for the single player stuff, or if cheats will be out right away.

I am only hacking White and White 2 to play catch up, but i want to run through X&Y legit. By hacking, i only use Max Money and Max BP codes. Time saver stuff.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 5, 2013)

@SirRob- His prevo is one of the few dragons I really like:


Spoiler:  Daw~










I'm definitely using one of them on one of my runs. :3

Also:


Spoiler:  New Weather



LIGHTNING WEATHER! YEAH! 









I LOVE fighting with electrics~ (them, fire, and poison are my favorite types)

Also, I heard a rumor that weather caused by abilities only last 5 turns. I hope this is false. :/



@Aquin- They're going to try and prevent cheating as much as they can. B2W2 give so much money that cheat is pretty unneeded. XD

Edit: Has anyone noticed how all of X's exclusives are blueish and all of Y's are reddish? 



Spoiler:  largish image









See? The Mewtwo's have their eye colors, Swirlix is more blue than red, and Charizard's color change makes sense


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Opinion on a spoiler



With the reveal of Mega Charizard X, it makes me want to pick all three fire starters. I hope Mega Venusaur can get a badass pokemon X variant, as it'd be sad if it was yet again overshadowed by Charizard.
 Speaking of which, this makes me wonder how far along the day care is. If some of us pick different starters, we  could breed them and do an exchange.


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2013)

So I just bought *Super Pokemon Rumble*...


I'd also like to reiterate that http://www.chia-anime.com/pokemon-origins/watch-pokemon-origins-episode-1.html *Pokemon Origins* is available. AAA!!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

BRN said:


> So I just bought *Super Pokemon Rumble*...
> 
> 
> I'd also like to reiterate that http://www.chia-anime.com/pokemon-origins/watch-pokemon-origins-episode-1.html *Pokemon Origins* is available. AAA!!


Y'know, I'm bored, so I think I'll watch this.
I've recently got back into playing Super Pokemon Rumble. It's quite entertaining and there's some stuff to do after game completion, but it gets a bit repetitive. For me, it's better in short bursts of maybe 30 minutes each.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)

I didn't know you were into politics!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

That's my secret Rob...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2013)

So what's everyone going to do when the game is released next week?

I'm thinking I'll play for like 48 hours straight, rush to the end as fast as possible, and then bitch on the internet that there's no content.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> So what's everyone going to do when the game is released next week?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll play for like 48 hours straight, rush to the end as fast as possible, and then bitch on the internet that there's no content.



Nothing, because I'm not getting it for the next few months or so. I'm probably gonna do what I do with every other Pokemon game though. 
I'm thinking I'll play for like 48 hours straight, rush to the end as fast as possible, and then *DELETE THE SHIT* out of the file. Restart.

A lot of people would never delete their Pokemon save since it's one file (really something they need to fix), but a deleter's life fer me! :3


----------



## Teal (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys give me your codes so we can trade/battle/whatever when the games come out.

Here's mine> 2535-4806-1989


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> So what's everyone going to do when the game is released next week?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll play for like 48 hours straight, rush to the end as fast as possible, and then bitch on the internet that there's no content.


I'm going to be playing it a lot, that's for sure. Still, I'm going to my time battling trainers, levelling up, and exploring areas, so I'm not gonna rush to get the story done.

EDIT: Teal, my code is 1977-0255-2764


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

^Ah yes, I saw that on the Pokememes section of Cheezburger. I love going on there.

Anyway, just curious, how many of you give nicknames to your pokemon?


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Anyway, just curious, how many of you give nicknames to your pokemon?



Charles the Piplup was the first of many. Namely, every single Pokemon I catch. <:


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)

My code is 3394 4061 9856.

I nickname the Pokemon I use competitively. Any names you liked Dingo?



Spoiler: Gym Leaders






Spoiler: And their badges


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2013)

I get generic and nickname my Pokemon after various spaceships that fit their species. :I
My starter is always Pachi...


----------



## Teal (Oct 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm going to be playing it a lot, that's for sure. Still, I'm going to my time battling trainers, levelling up, and exploring areas, so I'm not gonna rush to get the story done.
> 
> EDIT: Teal, my code is 1977-0255-2764


 I like taking my time as well. :3

SirRob that comic is glorious. 

Adding you both.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My code is 3394 4061 9856.
> 
> I nickname the Pokemon I use competitively. Any names you liked Dingo?


I like to nickname my competitive ones, but normally not much else. Not all of them are great, but ah well:
Breloom- 1UP (after the classic green mario mushroom).
Jolteon- Watt?
Porygon-Z- Error 404
Wash Rotom- Calgon (after the washing machine tablet brand)
I have a few others. Sure, the names are a bit bad, but it makes battling more fun.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 5, 2013)

I've started naming my Pokemon after old Middle Eastern figures and cities. I have a Salamence named Damascus, but I swear I named him that before all the crap went down. My Milotic is named Amytis as well. 

My friend code is 0302-0063-2261 btw. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Anyway, just curious, how many of you give nicknames to your pokemon?



Only to my HM Slaves and the mons I don't intend to use at all or in the long-run. Namely I named my Golurks "Terra" and "Ohma", my Jellicent "Pringles", a PokÃ©mon I esnt out at my R/B/Y Rival "Suck it" so I can say "Go! Suck it!", my Shellos "Staph" (Which wound up spreading PokÃ©rus. Ha.) 

The most famous was my Marril.

Dragonite used Outrage!
Feraligatr fainted
Go! Oh no! It
What will Oh No! It do?
*revives Feraligatr*
Dragonite is confused.
Dragonite hurt itself in its confusion.
Dragonite fainted!
Oh No! It gained 1350 EXP
*finishes battle against Lance*
What? Oh no! It is evolving!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I like to nickname my competitive ones, but normally not much else. Not all of them are great, but ah well:
> Breloom- 1UP (after the classic green mario mushroom).
> Jolteon- Watt?
> Porygon-Z- Error 404
> ...


Oh, so you like referencing things, huh? Neat naming scheme!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Pokedex up to Yveltal



#650 #001 Chespin
#651 #002 Quilladin
#652 #003 Chesnaught
#653 #004 Fennekin
#654 #005 Braixen
#655 #006 Delphox
#656 #007 Froakie
#657 #008 Frogadier
#658 #009 Greninja
#659 #010 Bunnelby
#660 #011 Diggersby
#661 #012 Fletchling
#662 #013 Fletchinder
#663 #014 Talonflame
#664 #015 Scatterbug
#665 #016 Spewpa
#666 #017 Vivillon
#667 #018 Litleo
#668 #019 Pyroar
#669 #020 FlabÃ©bÃ©
#670 #021 Floette
#671 #022 Florges
#672 #023 Skiddo
#673 #024 Gogoat
#674 #025 Pancham
#675 #026 Pangoro
#676 #027 Furfrou
#677 #028 Espurr
#678 #029 Meowstic
#679 #030 Honedge
#680 #031 Doublade
#681 #032 Aegislash
#682 #033 Spritzee
#683 #034 Aromatisse
#684 #035 Swirlix
#685 #036 Slurpuff
#686 #037 Inkay
#687 #038 Malamar
#688 #039 Binacle
#689 #040 Barbaracle
#690 #041 Skrelp
#691 #042 Dragalge
#692 #043 Clauncher
#693 #044 Clawitzer
#694 #045 Helioptile
#695 #046 Heliolisk
#696 #047 Tyrunt
#697 #048 Tyrantrum
#698 #049 Amaura
#699 #050 Aurorus
#700 #051 Sylveon
#701 #052 Hawlucha
#702 #053 Dedenne
#703 #054 Carbink
#704 #055 Goomy
#705 #056 Sliggoo
#706 #057 Goodra
#707 #058 Klefki
#708 #059 Phantump
#709 #060 Trevenant
#710 #061 Pumpkaboo
#711 #062 Gourgeist
#712 #063 Bergmite
#713 #064 Avalugg
#714 #065 Noibat
#715 #066 Noivern
#716 #067 Xerneas
#717 #068 Yveltal

http://i.imgur.com/M7fP9yT.jpg <-- Everyone but Noibat is listed there.



Spoiler: Noibat

















Spoiler: New Mega Pokemon













Spoiler: Elite Four and Champion






Spoiler: spoiler









 Steel Type





 Fire Type





 Dragon Type





 Water Type 





 Mixed

...Oh man, they're all so fabulous. I like 'em.


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2013)

Just finished watching the 4th episode of Pokemon Origins. <:

For an anime re-imagining of the 1st Gen, it was surprising to find a rather significant 6th Gen mechanic!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2013)

BRN said:


> Just finished watching the 4th episode of Pokemon Origins. <:
> 
> For an anime re-imagining of the 1st Gen, it was surprising to find a rather significant 6th Gen mechanic!


It's almost as if they were trying to advertise something

I wonder if this sort of thing should be frowned upon.


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's almost as if they were trying to advertise something
> 
> I wonder if this sort of thing should be frowned upon.



Even at my most cynical I couldn't agree with this, not in the limelight they gave it - this was tribute, rather than advertising. Watch 'em, critter!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

...There was an actual anime? I thought those were little promo ads like the Black and White things I saw (with that violent ass Arcanine).

Also


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 7, 2013)

I finally got around to finishing the first of Pokemon Origin. I'm impressed, it has everything that I thought the original anime lacked. I'll definitely watch the others.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 7, 2013)

Hope you don't pick Ghost and Dark for the l33t four again. No offense Velma and Shaggy - your types are way too overrepresented.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh I KNOW Red wasn't actually trying to steal some nigga's Nidoran. I would have ripped his face off.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2013)

Where are you guys watching it and is it dub or subs?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/pokemon-origin-episode-1-online

Subs unfortunately.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/pokemon-origin-episode-1-online
> 
> Subs unfortunately.


I'll wait for a dub. :/


----------



## Misomie (Oct 7, 2013)

They might ruin it with a sub. XP

I've already watched the subbed so I'll watch the dub when it comes out to compare them. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll wait for a dub. :/



Hate reading when you should be watching like I do huh? Wish I could speak Japanese.


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hate reading when you should be watching like I do huh? Wish I could speak Japanese.



Sub's just seem like so much work. I just wanna watch something, not read, watch,and try and separate our the voices to the text.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Sub's just seem like so much work. I just wanna watch something, not read, watch,and try and separate our the voices to the text.



I don't complain much though. It's not like I can blame them. It's the best we've got but I understand waiting till it gets dubbed. What I don't get are the weeaboos who burn you at the stake for preferring a dub. Like...is it not obvious WHY I'd want to just listen to what I understand?


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't complain much though. It's not like I can blame them. It's the best we've got but I understand waiting till it gets dubbed. What I don't get are the weeaboos who burn you at the stake for preferring a dub. Like...is it not obvious WHY I'd want to just listen to what I understand?



I hate unwesternised names, 'cos I can never remember them. And if they are, people complaining when you use them over the original Japanese ones. Just, nobody cares really. Hard to feel like someone is superior to you cos they remember a name. 

But i am excited for the Origins Dub. When is it here? November-ish?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope they make Red's voice actor the English equivalent of the Japanese voice actress.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQMOKJW79IE

Of course they'll probably just use Sarah Natochenny blah blah grumble grumble...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 7, 2013)

Could be worse. Just imagine if Red was voiced by whoever voices Luffy in One Piece. And I mean *ANY* version. >:V Obvious shrill woman VA is obvious.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I hope they make Red's voice actor the English equivalent of the Japanese voice actress.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQMOKJW79IE
> 
> Of course they'll probably just use Sarah Natochenny blah blah grumble grumble...


Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope


----------



## Misomie (Oct 8, 2013)

Actually, I've watched so many subbed stuff that I'm no longer bothered by having to read and watch at the same time. I've developed a skill for it. X'D

Also, I'm mad. D:< I was doing so well in avoiding further late-game spoilers and people had to freaking post them right in front of me. I didn't get a good look but still. D:<


----------



## Teal (Oct 8, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Also, I'm mad. D:< I was doing so well in avoiding further late-game spoilers and people had to freaking post them right in front of me. I didn't get a good look but still. D:<


 Me too. I've seen two of the starters final forms and an entire 3 stage evolution family. -_-


----------



## Misomie (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm having a hard time picking the last member of my team! 


Spoiler:  Details (contains names and stuff and a minirant about how difficult this is)



Delphox, Charizard Y, Dragalgae, Dedenne, and Noivern. 
I wrote them all down and noticed I'm missing coverage for Fire, Electric, Ground, Psychic, and Rock. I could let Dragalgae keep a water move so she can kill Ground, Fire, Rock mons (maybe Surf?). Dragalage gained a cool typing but I'm kinda bummed over her loss of STAB for water moves (maybe I can counter this with a mystic water...). I'm pretty sure Noivern can learn some dark move to wipe out Psychic... So that really just leaves Ground open which can be countered by Charizard or Noivern. 

I feel like I'm missing something though. :/ I was going to use Furfrou but keeping him on the team isn't speaking to me as much as the others. This is so difficult. :K 

I'm also toying with Klefki, Aegislash, Gourgeist, Trevenant, or Malamar. D: 

Maybe I'll just use Vaporeon or Clawitzer. The color balance of my team is seriously lacking of blue. D:<



Anyone else having a hard time settling on a team? 

@Teal- People should use tags or something. D:<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm definitely picking up Talonflame for its killer Flame Body/Fly combo. It's gonna be my mother hen.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Anyone else having a hard time settling on a team?


What team?  I'll figure that out Saturday.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

I've yet to see hot Blitzle chicks...
If you want something done, gotta do it yourself, I see.


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

The temptation to have three Fire-Types on my team is strong. But i will resist for the sake of variety. 

Is anybody else going for a Pokedex run on these games? I done Black so now I feel compelled to, despite the amount of work.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm attempting to complete the dex~ 

I'm sending everyone over from all my old games so they should help save hundreds of hours. :3


----------



## BRN (Oct 8, 2013)

Heh, if you've done Black, you should just port them all over. You'll only need the new 'mons. 

Me, I've got Diamond, SS, Black and soon I'll have Y - I kinda feel like I should TRY a Pokedex run, but man, what a commitment!


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

I started on Emerald, I had been working on it for like 5 years 'til i finished it. And I will transfer old ones over...In December when i can . Only real issue is getting the legendaries, everything else is pretty easy to do on a free weekend or ten...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DrDingo (Oct 8, 2013)

Just found my old Game Boy charging cable, so I started a new game on my spare Pokemon Ruby and played a bit from the beginning for nostalgia. Just beat Brawly and delivered the letter to Steven. I love the feeling of starting afresh on a pokemon game.


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2013)

My Charmander just died in my FireRed Nuzlocke run. Can't handle these feels.

(also, preordered Y and a blue 2DS. LET'S DO THIS)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 8, 2013)

Still am willing to spar a few rounds against potential spoilers here and there ... here's a game:

If you could describe any of the fully evolved Kalos starters in just three words or less, what would it sound like?  (Obviously, no fair using the Pokemon's name, that would use up one of the three words.  And of course, spoiler tags.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler: Starter Evolution Descriptions



1. Tongue Scarf Ninja
2. Noodle Armed Bowser
3. Hairy Ear Wizard


----------



## Distorted (Oct 8, 2013)

For the 10+ years that I've been playing Pokemon, I'm sad to say that I've never gotten my hands on a Spiritomb. I almost had it way back in Diamond (doing that underground thing) but my game got stolen and I wasn't able to finish it. I wonder if I can find it in X or Y?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 8, 2013)

Icky said:


> My Charmander just died in my FireRed Nuzlocke run. Can't handle these feels.
> 
> (also, preordered Y and a blue 2DS. LET'S DO THIS)



Losing pokemon that we're attached to is the worst. D:



Distorted said:


> For the 10+ years that I've been playing  Pokemon, I'm sad to say that I've never gotten my hands on a Spiritomb. I  almost had it way back in Diamond (doing that underground thing) but my  game got stolen and I wasn't able to finish it. I wonder if I can find  it in X or Y?



If not, I can breed you one when we can transfer over pokemon. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 8, 2013)

Icky said:


> Y



So you missed the opportunity to have a badass letter after Pokemon? Leave. Now 
You're not allowed in this reality anymore. Calling God right now and we're transferring your files. You're going to surreality.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So you missed the opportunity to have a badass letter after Pokemon? Leave. Now
> You're not allowed in this reality anymore. Calling God right now and we're transferring your files. You're going to surreality.



_*Y*_ you so jealous of the superior version?


----------



## Wither (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



I dun geddit :c


----------



## Willow (Oct 8, 2013)

Wither said:


> I dun geddit :c


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB5ceAruYrI


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2013)

Wither said:


> I dun geddit :c


Would probably be most people's reaction to that shirt.


----------



## Wither (Oct 8, 2013)

Willow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB5ceAruYrI



Har. Clever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

...

Kakuna Rattata...

HAKUNA MATATA?!?

The guy who doesn't like Gen 1 or hasn't finished Lion King got it before you, Wither? Are you kidding me? >:c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

How could you not like Gen 1? It had really cool features like limited item storage capacity and saving every time you wanted to use the PC.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Kakuna Rattata...
> 
> ...



Using a reference to reference something is confusing. 
Plus I forgot Kakuna's name :c

Also I'm getting X. Mmmmmmmm charizard X. 
I like the deer too, despite it looking nothing like an X.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 9, 2013)

Wither said:


> I like the deer too, despite it looking nothing like an X.


In the first trailer, they show that its pupils are X-shaped. At least it's something.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> In the first trailer, they show that its pupils are X-shaped. At least it's something.


Well that's odd... and slightly off putting.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Well... If it spread it's legs in a front view, it becomes an X shape.


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well... If it spread it's legs in a front view, it becomes an X shape.



I guess... 
But deer only do that when they bend over to drink, so it'd be ruined anyway.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 9, 2013)

I like Xerneas. It gives me a Spiritwalker (Princess Mononoke) vibe when I see it. Yveltal is a bit too...Dark for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 9, 2013)

Xerneas seems a lot more mystical to me, and it appeals to my tastes in mythology. Of course, Yveltal looks like a badass dragon taken from legends, but there have been many of those already.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Yveltal looks like a plasma slingshot. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 9, 2013)

Alright, I've been thinking. New pokemon and 3d graphics are absolutely awesome, but what I thought made Generation 5 different from all the others is the brilliant story, especially with the struggle between N and Ghetsis and the revival of Team Plasma. The one thing that bothers me just a little bit is the fact that everyone in Team Flare looks way too bright and melodramatic, a bit like Team Galactic. I can tell already that the narrative might not be as deep and meaningful as the previous generation.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Spoiler: character



Az seems interesting though, from what I know about him.


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2013)

On Sunday Im'a go through this thread and read all the spoilers, just to satisfy my curiosity. Right now it's burning like a regrettably hot curry...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone dies.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yveltal looks like a plasma slingshot. :3



You don't want a slingshot that shoots plasma?

I thought you of all people would love a plasma slingshot...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> You don't want a slingshot that shoots plasma?
> 
> I thought you of all people would love a plasma slingshot...



I'd love one!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2013)

It's almost Saturday. :'D


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone will be out drinking this weekend...I will be attached to my 3DS like Gollum to the Ring. 

Anybody got any preferences for how they like their team laid out, type-wise?
I like Fire, Water, Electric, Flying, Grass/Ice and Ground/Dark (Depending on Gen)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's almost Saturday. :'D


At the rate I'm procrastinating on work, Saturday will come in no time! [noparse][/noparse]

---

Should I add friend codes to the OP? It'd be an easy resource to add friends once the game's out.

Pokemon XY takes your 3DS friend list and adds its members to your PSS. The PSS is a feature that you can switch to on the bottom screen without disrupting overworld gameplay. It shows you who's online and you can battle or trade with those people. You can also give/receive buffs like healing and higher exp rates through O-Powers and you can even send shouts.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to a dinner-thing at my boyfriend's family on Saturday so I won't get as much play time as I want. Then, for the rest of the weekend, I predict he'll want some attention. I picked a great time to be in a relationship didn't I? D:< 

I have this weird thing with colors. If it doesn't look like everyone balances each other, I get annoyed and my team feels incomplete. It's not a problem on Nuzlockes, just on normal playthroughs. I actually only noticed the color thing recently. 

As for types, I tend to like using fast guys so Electric and Fire, not having one on the team feels weird. Sometimes Ice, rock, ground, and steel feel weird to have on my team. I rarely use grass types unless they are fast and dark types don't tend to make the team. Also, having dragons feels weird and this gen I'm thinking of having two.

Edit: Yeah, a directory would be good. I know I've been forgetting to add one person from this thread. ^^;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I've been thinking. New pokemon and 3d graphics are absolutely awesome, but what I thought made Generation 5 different from all the others is the brilliant story, especially with the struggle between N and Ghetsis and the revival of Team Plasma. The one thing that bothers me just a little bit is the fact that everyone in Team Flare looks way too bright and melodramatic, a bit like Team Galactic. I can tell already that the narrative might not be as deep and meaningful as the previous generation.




GameFreak could hire the freaking writing team of Breaking Bad to write the plot for X and Y... and fans would still ignore it as fast as possible because they wanna go online with their legit level 100 shiny garchomps asap. Or if they paid attention, they'd call it "shit" because all they care about is end-game, which they'll inevitably call "Shit" just because they can't walk through the other regions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> GameFreak could hire the freaking writing team of Breaking Bad to write the plot for X and Y... and fans would still ignore it as fast as possible because they wanna go online with their legit level 100 shiny garchomps asap. Or if they paid attention, they'd call it "shit" because all they care about is end-game, which they'll inevitably call "Shit" just because they can't walk through the other regions.



...

Or people just buy Pokemon to...play Pokemon. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2013)

Last post before I pull a Favre and (maybe) go off the grid until release day.  I did locate my 3DS Friend Code (4296-3230-7210), but MAN I need to really update my 3DS Mii.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 9, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> GameFreak could hire the freaking writing team of Breaking Bad to write the plot for X and Y... and fans would still ignore it as fast as possible because they wanna go online with their legit level 100 shiny garchomps asap. Or if they paid attention, they'd call it "shit" because all they care about is end-game, which they'll inevitably call "Shit" just because they can't walk through the other regions.



Remember, this is Pokemon, not CoD. While there are people that think that "Hurr my shiny is gunna whuup his ass!" the community I've seen is much less douchey, and much more kind to each other. But I don't think we're expecting a " you can't go to other regions in the same game?! >:C," but more of a "why can't I find a Goomy?! :C" situation. Also, people are gonna hate on it no matter what, because it's a game. But as for me, I just want the game to come out so I can play it. Whether it's going to fly or flop with the audience is of no consequence to me.



Rain-Wizard said:


> Anybody got any preferences for how they like their team laid out, type-wise?
> I like Fire, Water, Electric, Flying, Grass/Ice and Ground/Dark (Depending on Gen)



Usually, it depends per Gen. I like fighting, Steel, Flying, Dark, Dragon, and Ground. As for type coverage, I keep the steel for the eventual Dragon, Fighting for Fire/Ice/Thunder punch & counter dark, Flying for the fighting types, Dark for counter Psychic, Dragon for... dragon, and ground for utility (Excadrill, you are so over powered, my friend).

As for non-PVP, whatever looks good and is powerful enough.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Last post before I pull a Favre and (maybe) go off the grid until release day.  I did locate my 3DS Friend Code (4296-3230-7210), but MAN I need to really update my 3DS Mii.



I've just been avoiding several places. XD

I'm: 2938 - 6334 - 5545


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 9, 2013)

All you people and your set teams. I just go with whatever seems best at the time. :V


Generally I love steel and ghost types, though.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Last post before I pull a Favre and (maybe) go off the grid until release day.  I did locate my 3DS Friend Code (4296-3230-7210), but MAN I need to really update my 3DS Mii.


You are now registered in my list as 'Stratadrak'. :V


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> All you people and your set teams. I just go with whatever seems best at the time. :V



Mine aren't set in stone but are rather mons I really want to play with. 

I think I'll play both games around the same time. XD


----------



## Wither (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Or people just buy Pokemon to...play Pokemon. :/



That's all I do. 
I like watching creatures beat the shit out of each other for my amusement and even make money by doing it. It's the second best thing to dog fighting.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Spoiler: Game changing move alterations



Blizzard: Reduced to 110 base power.
Hidden Power: Reduced to 60 base power.
Fire Blast: Reduced to 110 base power.
Thunder: Reduced to 110 base power.

My Jolteon and Zoroark both have 70 bp Hidden Power Ice-- they rely on it. It's a pretty centric move in competitive Pokemon, so to see it nerfed is pretty shocking. A positive is that its bp is -always- 60, which makes getting the Hidden Power you want a lot easier. But its reduced power might not make it worth using at all. Let alone Blizzard, Fire Blast and Thunder, which were key moves in a weather-dominated metagame.

Oh, speaking of weather. Drizzle and its kin? They only last 5 turns now. 10 turns if the user is holding a weather rock.


----------



## Icky (Oct 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So you missed the opportunity to have a badass letter after Pokemon? Leave. Now
> You're not allowed in this reality anymore. Calling God right now and we're transferring your files. You're going to surreality.



Will I get to hang out with my badass crimson dragon bird?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

Icky said:


> Will I get to hang out with my badass crimson dragon bird?



No. But you can hang out with a white Dragon Bird.


----------



## Teal (Oct 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Last post before I pull a Favre and (maybe) go off the grid until release day.  I did locate my 3DS Friend Code (4296-3230-7210), but MAN I need to really update my 3DS Mii.


 Added you.

Here's mine again. 2535-4806-1989


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Spoiler: Music



[yt]AsmQSUIihxM[/yt]

Oh. Yes. I think I'll like this game.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: Music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it, Rob. Now I gotta listen to all of them.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 10, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Last post before I pull a Favre and (maybe) go off the grid until release day.  I did locate my 3DS Friend Code (4296-3230-7210), but MAN I need to really update my 3DS Mii.


Well, for when you do get back, if you want mine it's 1977-0255-2764.


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Can we log all of our FCs in one place?


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> Can we log all of our FCs in one place?


Like where?


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Like where?



SirRob mentioned this thread's OP; I think that's a decent idea.

Alternatively, an X&Y general thread would be cool, though it might get modnuked.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 10, 2013)

But it's X and Y specifically whereas Pokemon is everything (songs, characters, manga, anime, merchandise, other games, ect.).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> SirRob mentioned this thread's OP; I think that's a decent idea.
> 
> Alternatively, an X&Y general thread would be cool, though it might get modnuked.


That's all I needed to hear to update the OP. [noparse][/noparse]

I think originally this thread was to discuss the Nintendo Direct that announced XY, so really this thread was made to discuss XY specifically.

ALSO Serebii started its coverage of the game, and he's going like a steam train.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

NSFW


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> NSFW



D:
D:
D';


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> D:
> D:
> D';



<3
<3
*<3*


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

I just noticed the cyndaquil behind the meowth there. 

Udders aren't my thing. 

@BRN: Wincest?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

I do like a sexy Miltank chick though.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

From Bulbagarden's Twitter--



			
				Bulbagarden Twitter said:
			
		

> Retailers in at least two countries now have received formal notification from Nintendo that they will be penalized if they sell X/Y early.
> 
> Those penalties, specified in contracts retailers have with Nintendo, were apparently enough to put (a) store in Canada out of business.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> From Bulbagarden's Twitter--



Understandable, considering they breached a major trust formed between a manufacturer and a store. That's like promising you're boss you won't embezzle money out of company funding, and then you steal $5000 of it for a Jakuzi.

Do any of you think there could be a Water/Fire Pokemon? They've already got 2 Fire/Bug ones, and some Fire/Rock ones.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I do like a sexy Miltank chick though.


As do I, dear Pachi.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Understandable, considering they breached a major trust formed between a manufacturer and a store. That's like promising you're boss you won't embezzle money out of company funding, and then you steal $5000 of it for a Jakuzi.
> 
> Do any of you think there could be a Water/Fire Pokemon? They've already got 2 Fire/Bug ones, and some Fire/Rock ones.



Why not? I mean, they've come close with Pokemon like Lanturn being Water/Elec.



Wither said:


> As do I, dear Pachi.



Sadly, underused. Surprisingly enough too. You'd think people would JUMP at the chance to do a generic sexy cow chick. Only one I've seen do it well was Carmessi, though I'm sure most would find it offputting. :/


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sadly, underused. Surprisingly enough too. You'd think people would JUMP at the chance to do a generic sexy cow chick. Only one I've seen do it well was Carmessi, though I'm sure most would find it offputting. :/



BBW = yes
Cow = yes
Sexy = yes

I'M GOING IN HEAD FIRST, CAUTION TO THE WIND.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

[yt]5zH6ZF9Wt6M[/yt]

...Yup! That's anime, alright! Definitely anime.

That Team Rocket scene makes them feel _reaaaally_ dated.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 10, 2013)

Seems like the Nintendo Strike Force has struck again. I think it's safe to say that you don't mess with Nintendo.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> [yt]5zH6ZF9Wt6M[/yt]
> 
> ...Yup! That's anime, alright! Definitely anime.
> 
> That Team Rocket scene makes them feel _reaaaally_ dated.


Oh meh gaaaaaawwd! The fennekin and the girl are cute as fuck. 

Can't wait for this, I might actually fucking watch pokemon now. 

the pikachu licked the screen <3333


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2013)

Fennekin is definitely going up there as one of my favourite Pokemon of all time. Cuteness overload...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler: Character










[yt]ZQU0OSSe15M[/yt]


----------



## BRN (Oct 10, 2013)

5043-1750-5008 :3

Ed: Added everyone who was in the OP! Thanks, robbabes~


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

Game of the Year


----------



## Distorted (Oct 10, 2013)

This has got to be the worst game for furries. No Pokemon is safe.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

Half my playtime will be spent rubbing Floatzel's crotch spot.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2013)

Isn't that his stomach?  The crotch should be lower, between the legs and tail(s).

Anyway, the next CoroCoro magazine is reported to reveal a bout of Pokemon news, including Sugimori art of the final starter evos.

Which I don't want to know, and there's less than two days to go until release.  So with that, BYE


----------



## MusclePower (Oct 10, 2013)

Stealth rock was apparently nerfed.

People have been wanting that for some time now.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

MusclePower said:


> Stealth rock was apparently nerfed.
> 
> People have been wanting that for some time now.


That's still a rumor though, there's no video footage of it or confirmation by Serebii or another reputable source. 
Doubles is the standard format in official competitions, and Stealth Rock doesn't see much use there. It's no surprise if it's unchanged.


----------



## MusclePower (Oct 10, 2013)

Hence the apparently.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, that cocky grin is eating me up!


----------



## Distorted (Oct 10, 2013)

More and more info keeps coming out for X and Y. Now I literally have no game plan as to what I'm going to do. I haven't been this clueless since old school Gold/Silver. I can't take them all with me. Whyyyyyyy!?

Edit:
Okay, I'm better now. I have a game plan now. My mind, body, and spirit are now ready for this game. Now I shall sleep.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2013)

I really hope there's a way to get mega stones for all of the 3 kanto starters and not just the stone for the one you've chosen. I want to run through with Venusaur, but I'd like to give Charizard X a try too.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

The Global Link is live. You can use your old account info to log in. However logging in will prompt you to register your Game Sync ID, so you can't access the rest of the site when you're logged in. Weird.

The site's similar to the old Global Link, where you earn points for playing minigames. The points are used for items you can bring into the main game.

http://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Oi, I've been meaning to put my friend code up here, as well as adding everyone here. XP
0705 3164 9068


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/pokemon/torchic_distribution/

Get a Torchic with Blazikenite from the 12th onwards. <:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> This has got to be the worst game for furries. No Pokemon is safe.



Nintendo does this furry catering shit on purpose, I swear to fucking Christ. Think about it.

Rubbing your Pokeymanz
A blatant anthro fox starter
Krystal
Candy Kong
Peach conveniently being put in the first Mario game with a catsuit since what, Mario 3?

They love us furries. They want us to make dirty dirty fanart.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 11, 2013)

At some point, soon after the release, a massive hacking project will be undertaken. A project which will gather talented artists, 3D modelers, and programmers, all with one noble goal: to "enhance" a single feature of X&Y...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

Spoiler: the spoiler to end all spoilers



Flareon gets Flare Blitz.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: the spoiler to end all spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Flareon gets Flare Blitz.



And now everything in the world makes sense again...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler: the spoiler to end all spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Flareon gets Flare Blitz.



OMG


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2013)

[19:05:13] Avner: Hehe~<3
[19:05:27] Avner: First pokÃ©mon caught, Fletchling.
[19:05:42] Avner: Nickname: Valor.
[19:05:46] Avner: Valor. To. Me.
[19:05:50] Six:  You have a copy?
[19:05:54] Avner: Mmhm
[19:05:59] Six: Wait wha wha?

THE JELLY IS BEGIN :C


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

We're all gonna be hating on you soon enough Mr. England. >:C


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

According to Serebii, you can filter out people requesting 'special Pokemon' from the GTS.
You know what that means? No more 'Looking for a level 5 Kyurem' type trades. I'm assuming


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Never got how the fuck people actually got a hold of those. I'm assuming shit like Pokegen and Pokesav.


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2013)

Kinda, but to be honest, they're just requests that jam up the system. They're considered valid requests even if it's impossible to legally get them, but since nobody can legally get them they just stay there forever and you never see the stuff you can ACTUALLY do...


That said, I got a Heatran once by trading away a legit "level 70+ magcargo", so the system's not totally fucked yet. Worth it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

BRN said:


> That said, I got a Heatran once by trading away a legit "level 70+ magcargo", so the system's not totally fucked yet. Worth it.


I got an Articuno once after trading away what I think was a Farfetch'd. I was using the GTS to swap my legendaries between Diamond and Heart Gold... Didn't think someone else would join in, LOL

Also what were you doing with a level 70 Magcargo? :S


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Also what were you doing with a level 70 Magcargo? :S


He rocked my world.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2013)

My copy of Pokemon X actually got delivered today, on the 11th October since I pre-ordered. Trouble is, nobody was in at the time so it got left with our neighbors over the road, who are not at their house right now. Looks like I won't be playing it until tomorrow after all.


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> My copy of Pokemon X actually got delivered today, on the 11th October since I pre-ordered. Trouble is, nobody was in at the time so it got left with our neighbors over the road, who are not at their house right now. Looks like I won't be playing it until tomorrow after all.


Oh gees. That's pretty much punishing for getting it early -- even if it was just a day (a few hours at this point) early. 

I think it's safe to say that I agree with the 'this was built for furries' statement above. I mean, come on, they outright give you an option to rub your pokemon to make them happier. That SCREAMS furry fanart. Not like any of us are complaining, right? xD


----------



## Hewge (Oct 11, 2013)

Early?

Wait... You mean the game isn't released yet on the other side of the world?

Sometimes living in the future isn't half bad...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2013)

I bet otter tastes good in stir fry! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Hewge (Oct 11, 2013)

Speak up, dear Robby. For I cannot hear you over the sound of my Pokeman Y battle musics.

Just fooling. I haven't actually played the game yet. I own it, just not bothered playing.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 11, 2013)

5 hours. 5 freaking hours. 

How do you get 5 hours to pass by fast? I can't stand it anymore. It hurts.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Early?
> 
> Wait... You mean the game isn't released yet on the other side of the world?
> 
> Sometimes living in the future isn't half bad...



Well seeing as there is no global release time, yeah. Even if UK and Irish Retailers didn't forget that the release date was the 12th, you'd still have gotten it before those of us in the western Hemisphere would for obvious reasons.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been away for a while.
I'm guessing by now you guys are aware of the 3rd evolution for all the starters for X and Y? It kind of bugs me, because I feel like they ruined Fennekin. Fennekin was so cute, its evolved form was cool, and then...eh.

Also, one must wonder: What does shiny Mega Charizard X look like?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't even know what Fennekin's third evo is. I disliked it from the start.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm guessing I'll be getting my game tomorrow or something when I come home from contest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Froakie. <3

My new favorite starter. I'm sorry Snivy. q-q
Chespin was adorable but his evos suck. Fennekin was just...ugh. 

But can you imagine smoochin a female Greninja? Holy fook.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> disliked.
> Fennekin.



='C


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

It was just...a fox. With lots of ear. :I
A repainted Eevee. And I hate Eevee/evos.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was just...a fox. With lots of ear. :I
> A repainted Eevee. And I hate Eevee/evos.


What appealed to me was it's a fire starter combo breaker.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was just...a fox. With lots of ear. :I
> A repainted Eevee. And I hate Eevee/evos.



CodFag :V

It's cute, but I understand if it's not your thing. 

Ninja frogs are cool too.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 12, 2013)

May as well put my friendship thingy.

5214-9700-9439

_*THE CODE TO MY HEART~*_


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2013)

YOUR MOM HAS A BED

it's a revolution in Pokemon


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww yeah! I have mine now, and I'm gonna start playing!  Oh, and Hewge, I added you.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2013)

Make sure you guys tap the Internet button on the top of the lower screen sometime during your play to connect to the world, including us. 

Also, check out some of the surveys in the Profile section!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll add the few I'm missing on Sunday or late Saturday most likely. XD Ug, I can't wait until morning so I can pick up my stuff. D': Also, my boyfriend is digitally downloading Y right now. It's been 40 minutes and the orange bar hasn't moved. XD


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine will be delivered sometime in the next 20 minutes. I cannot take the waiting 

Also, my friend code is: 4854 6466 0547. I'll be preparing to kick all your asses >.>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 12, 2013)

wtf, it's out?

shit I need a 3DS


----------



## Hewge (Oct 12, 2013)

Woo added everyone. Yay for friendship!



Gibby said:


> wtf, it's out?
> 
> shit I need a 3DS



Oh, Gibby...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm gonna miss out for months. :c


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Preschooler Adrian



"I just traded for a cool new Pokemon!"

Adrian has sent out Magikarp!

THE MAGIKARP MODEL.

OH MY GOD.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm getting it today!
...But I won't be able to play till later. D'x


----------



## Misomie (Oct 12, 2013)

BWAHHAHA! I just woke up and his game is STILL downloading. It's been 5 hours. XD (It's almost done, but still) Physical copies FTW!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Heh, I've been playing for hours now and my eyes are hurting a bit. I think I need to rest for a while.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

Walking diagonally is still disconcerting even after 3 hours of gameplay. Still, wicked game


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, I've been playing for hours now and my eyes are hurting a bit. I think I need to rest for a while.



Weakling.

I blew through Black in one sitting. You're a SHAM. Just know that.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Weakling.
> 
> I blew through Black in one sitting. You're a SHAM. Just know that.


It's 5pm over here. I've been playing since about 10-11 am. It's been a good 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone noticed how chubby some of the Pokemon have gotten? Especially Sentret, the guy's completely round.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Has anyone noticed how chubby some of the Pokemon have gotten? Especially Sentret, the guy's completely round.


Yeah, I realised this when I saw sentret too. Also, the fact that some of the colours on Pokemon are a bit lighter and further away from primary colours. Like on Pikachu and Charmander.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It's 5pm over here. I've been playing since about 10-11 am. It's been a good 6 or 7 hours.



Should be 24.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww yeah! Found some Swirlix, and I'm catching a few of them. If anyone wants any, they can trade me.
Oh, and XoPachi, you gotta remember that my 3d is on. It requires the eyes to concentrate and focus a lot more than a regular screen.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 12, 2013)

Got X, currently just beat the first gym with Froakie, Fletchling, and Vivillon.

Friend Code:  3196-3254-1279


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Got X, currently just beat the first gym with Froakie, Fletchling, and Vivillon.
> 
> Friend Code:  3196-3254-1279


Ok, I've added you as a friend.

Side note- I absolutely LOVE the wide variety of Pokemon in this game. I can search a place for ages and still find new pokemon there.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

So by now I'm assuming you guys have seen this clip from Pokemon Origin? I've been away for so long I'm not sure just how much Pokemon stuff you guys have gone over.
[video=youtube;EAdGv89e0sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAdGv89e0sE[/video]

EDIT: Went through like 10 pages of this thread and found someone already posted it. Oh well. Sorry for the repost.
Just think, 1 month from now and this will be in English.

The whole 4 episode series looks more intense than most of the normal Pokemon anime.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 12, 2013)

All of ya'll have 3DS's and here I am stupidly wishing I had one.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Haha, a random passerby challenged me to a triple battle. I won 6-0 :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> So by now I'm assuming you guys have seen this clip from Pokemon Origin? I've been away for so long I'm not sure just how much Pokemon stuff you guys have gone over.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Went through like 10 pages of this thread and found someone already posted it. Oh well. Sorry for the repost.
> ...



I was laughing so hard at this when I first saw it. That Charmander got his day FUCKED up. lol


----------



## Percy (Oct 12, 2013)

Batsy said:


> All of ya'll have 3DS's and here I am stupidly wishing I had one.


I'm just sitting here, not having one, not being able to get one because I have something else I'd rather save up for.

:I


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

Batsy said:


> All of ya'll have 3DS's and here I am stupidly wishing I had one.


I don't have a 3DS either. I want one, but a lack of money keeps me from it. Plus I spend money on other things a lot.


XoPachi said:


> I was laughing so hard at this when I first saw it. That Charmander got his day FUCKED up. lol


I know! I laughed too. Its so unexpected.
They even show his tail going out.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey, I thought I might as well say that in the town with the first gym, a guy in one of the houses trades you a level 10 Farfetch'd for a Bunnelby. I've had this pokemon in my team ever since, as it learns awesome moves early on.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 12, 2013)

These fairy types have Sp. Defense through the roof. I've never seen anything like it. It's like fighting a bunch of blisseys that can actually fight back.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2013)

[00:47:14] Six: Town Map: "This cave linking Route 7 and Cyllage City is notable for its great hordes of Zubat"
[00:47:18] Six: cave
[00:47:20] Six: hordes of zubat
[00:47:25] Six: NOTABLE :I
[00:48:15] mysterydude42: Super rare, super powerful, top percentage.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2013)

The daycare center route is Gamefreak's love letter to me.
And there's so many pc boxes I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I know! I laughed too. Its so unexpected.
> They even show his tail going out.



The struggling. He was fucking dying.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The struggling. He was fucking dying.



I found it awfully disturbing. It was brutal, and that fucking scream D:

Ash, that mother fucker, trains these things to fight so he can be "number one" and this only showed the darker side, the extreme and intense pain theses trainers put these guys to. 


... Meh.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> I found it awfully disturbing. It was brutal, and that fucking scream D:
> 
> Ash, that mother fucker, trains these things to fight so he can be "number one" and this only showed the darker side, the extreme and intense pain theses trainers put these guys to.
> 
> ...



Pshh. Just gotta load 'em up with drugs and medicines then they are as good as new!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> I found it awfully disturbing. It was brutal, and that fucking scream D:
> 
> Ash, that mother fucker, trains these things to fight so he can be "number one" and this only showed the darker side, the extreme and intense pain theses trainers put these guys to.
> 
> ...



stillfunnydoe


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> stillfunnydoe



The scream is a bit ridiculous sounding x3


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

BRN said:


> Make sure you guys tap the Internet button on the top of the lower screen sometime during your play to connect to the world, including us.


Not gonna lie but it's kind of weird. Not in a bad way but in the sense that constantly having people scroll across the screen is weird. 
But hey, people are giving me things so that's cool. 

I'll maybe put up my friend code tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> The scream is a bit ridiculous sounding x3



That's the best part. ROFL


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmm . . . not particularly fond of Braixen's design.  Maybe give those ears a haircut, and (insert "who shoved that stick up its --" joke here) . . . yeah, it's definitely the ears and the stick.  Braixen's attack animation is kinda cool though.

Hey, a horde of five Scraggy!  I am SO lucky that my Pidgey has Keen Eye (all of them have Sand-Attack).


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Braixen's design. Wished Delphox didn't turn out the way it did though.

Also I'm not sure what to make of Mega Gardevoir.
At first I thought it looked fat. Then I decided it just looked more lady-like and had a big dress.


On another note, one of my friends complained that Pokemon X and Y are getting too easy. Exp. is gained even when you don't defeat the opponent but just capture them. Running shoes are gained from the start.

I even heard that the Exp. Share is an item in the bag that gives Exp to your entire party.

EDIT: More stuff to show how intense Pokemon: The Origin gets:


----------



## Willow (Oct 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I even heard that the Exp. Share is an item in the bag that gives Exp to your entire party.


Which is the greatest thing ever. Having to try and level them one at a time with one or two Exp. Shares was tedious. At least now you don't have to risk their lives throwing them out at high level Pokemon or piddle around in low level areas grinding.

Not to mention you can turn it on and off.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


>



Holy fuck. 
I'm in love with Chary X. 
I am so in love. I want him to take me. I want him to love me like I do him and grow old together. 

Hnnnnnnnnnnggggggg


----------



## CellarDwellar (Oct 13, 2013)

Original 151 or GTFO.
Jussayin.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

Genwunners are the Everstones of the Pokemon fanbase - refusing to let the series evolve, since 1999.

My Fletchling just evolved, and its middle form is awesome.  Pidgey also evolved, but we know well about that.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

I am getting desperate for a water type. I got my other five party members sorted, but water is avoiding me.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 13, 2013)

Aahh my Honedge finally evolved into Doublade. Dang it takes ages to evolve... But man, do I love this thing. You are the best my dear Tonguelicker~
Got to get myself more ghost Pokemans... Only things able to compete with the superiority of a Buizel.

In other news... Where's everybody up to? I'm at 3 badges and messing around on Route 12... There's some dude with 6 Magikarp that only use Splash here. >:[


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

It seems that Electric and Grass types are totally immune to Stun Spore now....

I have no shortage of Fire types.  Between Fletchinder, two Litleos (one of each gender, though I swear the Litleo gender ratio seems to be 75% female), Charmander and Braixen . . . I like them all (except for Braixen being a mixed bag), and it's cool to have a Fire-type tag team going on in doubles . . . but I really do need more type diversity.

Oh, and a double battle against two Furfrou nearly killed me.

And what punching bag did Braixen just find me in Super Training?  Something that COMPLETELY RESETS ALL EV'S FROM A POKEMON?  Holy . . . . I don't think EV berries are necessarily making a comeback in Gen VI.

In the meantime, I'm giving Riolu the pink Soothe punching bag, which is supposed to boost friendship (and XP?).  Nothing says friendship like beating the stuffing out of something, right?  The bag itself seems virtually indestructible ... even so, if I keep him on it long enough, I should have a Lucario by the next Gym.

Found the Daycare, of course.  Anyone capable of breeding starters?  I want a Chespin and Froakie on my team some time before completing the game (and the sooner, the better).

My Vivillon has brown scales instead of pink/purple.  And I also have Flabebes in yellow and blue varieties.  Poor Riolu, you can't fight Fairies as is.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 13, 2013)

Pokemon Y checking in. Heading to 7th Gym. 11 hours in. Blaziken is best friend. Friend code is: 2981-6233-6472

Add me if you want to, just let me know if you do so I can add you back.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 13, 2013)

@Stratadrake; You could try using the GTS(Global Trading Station) To get the other starters. :u

Aahh I will add you Lev1.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

I'ma add people soon as well, if y'all want to put me down. (code is on first post)

And I sadly have one badge. Damn social life getting in the way >:[


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 13, 2013)

The EXP share isnt op at all aint it?
After all it shares the xp, gives your whole party a cut of the same exp i though rather than dumping all of it on one. And how is being able to run from the start making it easier?
I love how fast pasted everything is now, runs a lot more smoothly, last one i played was pearl, loving every minute of this one so far.

Got my Frogadier, Torchic, charmeleon, Tyrun, and a Bagon which i nearly shat myself when i found randomly, thought they were hyper rare. Just on my way to get the second badge.

Can anyone help me out with the whole online thing?
Can i fight and trade with you guys from around the world without hooking it up to a wii u or some shit like that?
I got a second hand 3ds, do they have a single use code for an online profile or anything?
Dont know much about them, just swapped it for my Vita.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, and a double battle against two Furfrou nearly killed me.



[11:51:10] Six: Gah! Any of you had a double battle against two Froufou?  Like, near Route 6?
[11:51:19] Drake: Oh god...
[11:51:23] Six: T_T
[11:51:26] Drake: Pain in the arse.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Can anyone help me out with the whole online thing?
> Can i fight and trade with you guys from around the world without hooking it up to a wii u or some shit like that?
> I got a second hand 3ds, do they have a single use code for an online profile or anything?
> Dont know much about them, just swapped it for my Vita.



You can add 'Friends' from the 3DS' main menu - there's a small button on the top row of tabs which looks like an orange smiley face. By sharing your Friend Code with someone, you are registered as friends.

Then, in the game, if you tap the 'Internet' button (it's obvious) on the bottom screen, you connect to the internet and all your friends show up when they're online and stuff.



ED: Was just wondering through some tall grass near Route 6 when I found my Zigzagoon, 'Nymlus', had picked up an item. Took it off him?

It was a bloody King's Rock. I have *a King's Rock*! ^^~


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

I got an Eevee! Now to figure out what I want to evolve it into....


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 13, 2013)

Are eevee's going to be really rare now you can catch them?
Just got one myself.

Also just got an Axew 
No idea if they are rare or not but looking at their final evolution i wanted one straight away.



BRN said:


> You can add 'Friends' from the 3DS' main menu - there's a small button on the top row of tabs which looks like an orange smiley face. By sharing your Friend Code with someone, you are registered as friends. Then, in the game, if you tap the 'Internet' button (it's obvious) on the bottom screen, you connect to the internet and all your friends show up when they're online and stuff.



Thanks man, will try it.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

You could catch Eevee in BW2 as well mind. But they're pretty rare to catch, i was lucky. My friend too about 15 minutes looking for hers.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

*Score sharing time!*

FYI: Fletchinder is the cutest pokemon to have in Pokemon Amie.

Anyway, my scores in the 'Unlimited' minigames :3

Berry Picker: 194
Head It: 1126
Tile Puzzle: 1948

I'm pretty sure I'd be hard to beat in the first two, but someone could probably wreck me in Tile Puzzle. Have atcha.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

OH YEAH!?

You won't see me in some Tetris, BRN. I'll fookin line clear your arse, m8.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> FYI: Fletchinder is the cutest pokemon to have in Pokemon Amie.



But...but....Fennekin. D:

Also, my Berry Score is 39. Top that.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You won't see me in some Tetris, BRN. I'll fookin line clear your arse, m8.



Bitch, you n' me are playing some Raiden IV first.

but tetris is fine too. <:



Rain-Wizard said:


> But...but....Fennekin. D:
> 
> Also, my Berry Score is 39. Top that.



Eheh! Which difficulty?

'cos... sorry to say it, but I've got you beat in all four. Quilavahax.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> Eheh! Which difficulty?
> 
> 'cos... sorry to say it, but I've got you beat in all four. Quilavahax.



Easy. I am...not so good at it. I just doing it for ma Eevee. But in 4-8 weeks, when effort is involved, you wait my fiery friend. There shall be an ass-whupping.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

: Double post for no apparent reason. Fuck you internet:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Challenge my scores? In a shooter? >w<
You're so adorbs. Gives me a hearty erection.
...
Speaking of arousal, I'm about draw a somewhat dominant Greninja putting her tongue down her trainer's throat in an act after reaching max happiness. Thinking of going male trainer.

Someone teach me how to do spoilers. Oh my God, I'm fucking gross. lol


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm catching a whole load of Eevees on Route 10. If anyone wants one, trade me.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Sounds great, Dingo! Are you on PSS? My character is 'Alvin'.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm catching a whole load of Eevees on Route 10. If anyone wants one, trade me.



Save one for me, so I can throw it in a furnace.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Save one for me, so I can throw it in a furnace.



Don't you swear on here.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 13, 2013)

Currently 7 hours in, 1 gym badge, just woke up the Snorlax on Rt 7

Team is Honedge, Espurr, Ivysaur, Vivillon, Frogadier, and Fletchinder.  This game is freaking long, I feel so overleveled.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 13, 2013)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Currently 7 hours in, 1 gym badge, just woke up the Snorlax on Rt 7
> 
> Team is Honedge, Espurr, Ivysaur, Vivillon, Frogadier, and Fletchinder.  This game is freaking long, I feel so overleveled.


 Remember that you can still download that mystery gift Torchic holding the blazikenite over wifi. It makes a powerful addition to any team, as it has the hidden ability of Speed Boost.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Gamefreak...

KEYS!?!?!?!?!?! 

The candle, lamp, chandelier were awesome. The swords are awesome. The ice cream cone wasn't terrible. The garbage bag was a bit silly. But keys? Keys. Swear to fucking Christ if it evolves into this...

This or this I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 13, 2013)

Just woke up. Hey guys. Did any of you add me? I'll go to the OP and add everyone that's on there.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

It's a relief that when Serena asks to battle everyone she _teams up with you_ in a tag-team Double Battle instead of battling against you.  Blaine knows my mostly Fire-type lineup would have one hell of a time against her Frogadier....

I think I need to draw a tweaked version of Braixen.  I respect that it's the strongest member of my team, I just dislike its overall design (a first for starters).

Hey, can anyone breed a Froakie or Chespin?  It would be cool to have the full trio on my team before beating the game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of this.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm seeing a lot of this.
> 
> ~snip~


That, friend, is called the people who didn't plan ahead.

EDIT: I added everyone who was on the OP. 

Because my own has not been uploaded to the OP, here it is again: 2981-6233-6472


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

When I get my check, I'm definitely trading in my 3DS for a 2DS. 

Can't take it anymore. My hands hurt from this thing after use.
Gonna get it right with Pokemon.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

I increased my minigame scores slightly.

I'm now at:

Berry Picker: 194
Head It: 1178
Tile Puzzle 1967


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 13, 2013)

Y'know, when I say I have Eevees going spare, I have 7 of them and counting. I have way more than I need, so go ahead and send me a trade request before I end up filling my entire PC with them!


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

You've yet to add me, Dingo. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm preparing charity collection tins to help me buy a 3ds as we speak


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

So at the Battle Chateau, old guy trainer Denis sends out a Lv.15 Riolu, I send out _my_ Lv.15 Riolu ... what happens?

He does Force Palm, then I COUNTER for a OHKO.  *boom*  That was almost too easy.

Hey, a horde of wild Hoppip!  And ... the biggest threat in their arsenal . . . is . . . SPLASH?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> You've yet to add me, Dingo. :c


I already added you and sent you a few trade requests. D: You're Alvin, right?


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

>has X and 3ds both day one of their release. 
>3ds is balls, I've always hated it. 
>is playing HeartGold until I get off my ass and get a 2ds.

I'm so picky. The 3ds design just absolutely sucks ass to me. 
Running around with meh Sandshrew, fucking bitches n' gettin' money. I'm such an asshole.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 13, 2013)

4656 6460 8244 add me bitches...plsIm online now if you're quick.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I already added you and sent you a few trade requests. D: You're Alvin, right?



Yep, but you're not Leviathan! I haven't received trade requests from anyone else... how bizarre >_<

ED: <33333333333333333333333333333333333! Got mah Eeeeevuiee~


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Ever since I was a kid, I always heard this in my head when I went through a gallery of sorts. Suppose it makes sense.

[video=youtube;ADXmvqwlQIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADXmvqwlQIE[/video]

^Was my first and only Pokemon game until I got my Pikachu64/Hey You Pikachu bundle. After that I didn't play another game until Platinum.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

[Note to self:  do NOT try to pet Litleo on the head.]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> >has X and 3ds both day one of their release.
> >3ds is balls, I've always hated it.
> >is playing HeartGold until I get off my ass and get a 2ds.
> 
> ...



This is why I'm swapping mine out. I hate the 3DS base model. XL has the same problem in ergonomics for me. I'm definitely getting a 2DS.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

The Game said:
			
		

> _Electrike_ used _Thunder Wave_!
> 
> _Ifrit_ is paralysed!
> 
> ..._Ifrit_ gathered its energy to break through the paralysis, so that Alvin wouldn't worry!



My bird just shrugged off a Thunder Wave to the face. 

ilu ifrit ;w;


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This is why I'm swapping mine out. I hate the 3DS base model. XL has the same problem in ergonomics for me. I'm definitely getting a 2DS.



It feels like im playing on a leap pad. I thought it looked amazing on paper but in practice Oh GAWD.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> It feels like im playing on a leap pad. I thought it looked amazing on paper but in practice Oh GAWD.



The 2DS?


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The 2DS?



No, the 3ds

By the way, how come HG and SS are the only games where your Pokemon can follow you?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> By the way, how come HG and SS are the only games where your Pokemon can follow you?


I know, right?  It was a totally awesome feature.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> Yep, but you're not Leviathan! I haven't received trade requests from anyone else... how bizarre >_<
> 
> ED: <33333333333333333333333333333333333! Got mah Eeeeevuiee~


I just wanted to evolve my haunter. :/

its been evolved by a friend so I don't care anymore. C:


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Well played, Rob! Leer into Psyshock was excellent play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> No, the 3ds
> 
> By the way, how come HG and SS are the only games where your Pokemon can follow you?



I never really cared much for it. I never talked to them anyway. lol


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> Well played, Rob! Leer into Psyshock was excellent play.


This battle might be the only time where you can use that strategy without being laughed out of the room.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This battle might be the only time where you can use that strategy without being laughed out of the room.


Necessity is the mother of invention, I guess. My own mistake got Adam killed, but I honestly thought Ifrit would have you on the rocks. You needed a way to one-shot him... you found one.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2013)

I was pretty shocked your bird had roost too, I thought I had it in the bag before that point

Being able to battle people at any time's really fun... let's do it again sometime!


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Spoiler: Slowpoke


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I never really cared much for it. I never talked to them anyway. lol



Alright Pachi, got a 2ds. So much better! It doesn't feel awkward at all.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Getting Sylveon is proving to be a pain. Hours of work on this sodding Eevee, better be bloody happy. Knowing my luck be so happy becomes an Umbreon T-T. (Love Umbreon, but not the 'Mon I'm looking for)


----------



## Distorted (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay.

So I got Quilladin, Charmeleon, Azurill, Honedge, and just caught a zubat. I feel like I'm missing something important on my team. Also, I'm getting addicted to super training. I should be at the next gym already, but I keep getting distracted by having my team fully ev'd before I play with them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Getting Sylveon



ded 2 me


----------



## Hewge (Oct 13, 2013)

Why you guys like Evee so much?

Hated that thing since generation 1. >:[


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Why you guys like Evee so much?
> 
> Hated that thing since generation 1. >:[



Because foxy thing because furry.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Because it's cute enough to be worth losing your masculinity over.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Because it's cute enough to be worth losing your masculinity over.



I'm pretty badass in pokÃ©mon

I use Onix as my anal beads


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm pretty badass in pokÃ©mon
> 
> I use Onix as my anal beads



http://puu.sh/4PqII.jpg

@_@


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

BRN said:


> http://puu.sh/4PqII.jpg
> 
> @_@



<- pretty metal


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Friend Code: 1392 - 5264 - 0573

There you go. 
I must leave now, but I shall be back to friend every fucker here >:[

Edit: Nevermind, weather hates me. Fuck you nature.


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Why you guys like Evee so much?



http://puu.sh/4PrhC.png
http://puu.sh/4Pri7.jpg


----------



## Hewge (Oct 13, 2013)

*Relevant
*
In other news... I've been trying to catch a Haunter on Route 14 for like 30 minutes now.
I found one when I first reached the zone, but accidentally killed it. Not found one since! :[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Normal-type Eev is best Eev.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn, evolved into Umbreon. Nevermind, just as awesome. Have to go make sure it has some awesome dark moves now...

Anyone else noticed how quick the game saves? Little thing, but my god. I have to save twice to make sure I didn't miss it happen...


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a heads up- on Route 12, a guy standing by a signpost gives you a free level 30 lapras. It's especially useful if you're like me and don't have a water starter to teach Surf to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Just a heads up- on Route 12, a guy standing by a signpost gives you a free level 30 lapras. It's especially useful if you're like me and don't have a water starter to teach Surf to.



It saddens me that people play PokÃ©mon and tend to skip things like this.

When I play games that have this kind of Overworld (PokÃ©mon, Final Fantasy, etc) I can't move on until I've spoken to and examined every tiny thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

Just had my first few skirmishes with Team Flare.  Leading up to that...

Tried to use Dragon Rage on a Flabebe -- nope, no go.  But good thing Charmeleon ain't no Dragon type!

Caught me a Super Luck Absol and Regenerator Mienfoo on Route 7.  I was definitely NOT leaving the area without one of each...

I really like the atmosphere of the glittering cave.  Feels really dark and claustrophobic, too, just like a cave should.

I think I spotted the menu sprite of Fennekin's final evolution waltzing across my Pokemon-Amie screen.

My Riolu finally evolved into a Lucario.  While I was down spelunking, of all places.  Oh well, I did pick up Shadow Claw in the process (Ghost and Fighting is a formidable attacking combination).

Now for that double battle against Flare Grunts, where Serena lends a hand . . . they lead with a Cropagunk and Scraggy, I lead with my Lucario and Serena leads with an Espurr.  How many turns is this battle going to take, one?

Anyone notice that "Thundershock" is now spelled "Thunder Shock"?  I think they also renamed "Faint Attack" to "Feint Attack".

And I really, really need to stop OHKO'ing the Woobats.

PS:  WHAT THE HECK IS THAT POKEMON ON ROUTE 10 I WANT IT:


Spoiler: G6 Pokemon



Hawlucha.  Fighting+Flying luchador bird of prey?  I think I might've heard that name maybe once, but I do consider myself 100% unspoiled.

And it's a girl!  Premiere Ball Hyper Capture for the WIN!


----------



## Willow (Oct 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It saddens me that people play PokÃ©mon and tend to skip things like this.
> 
> When I play games that have this kind of Overworld (PokÃ©mon, Final Fantasy, etc) I can't move on until I've spoken to and examined every tiny thing.


Depending on the game I tend to do this too but a lot of the times I save all of the extra exploring for the second playthrough.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *Relevant
> *
> In other news... I've been trying to catch a Haunter on Route 14 for like 30 minutes now.
> I found one when I first reached the zone, but accidentally killed it. Not found one since! :[


I can loan you my Gengar for a week or so, if you want it.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 13, 2013)

The new dowsing machine is the sexiest peice of equipment I've ever seen.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my... 
Female Wubbuffet
I can't take it seriously. She looks fucking ridiculous. 
I burst out laughing when I saw her XD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> Oh my...
> Female Wubbuffet
> I can't take it seriously. She looks fucking ridiculous.
> I burst out laughing when I saw her XD


It's the lipstick, right?

Anyway, considering my usual reputation against Rock-type Gym leaders (G1 = Rock Throw; G3 = Rock Tomb; G4 = Stealth Rock), Grant was . . . almost a joke.

I was TOTALLY training my awesome new mother hawk to take on Grant with (seriously, Fighting/Flying?  Rock Smash + Roost combo got her through virtually all of the Gym's junior trainers.  The only one she didn't was Solrock/Lunatone, which Absol dispatched just as easily), only to end up watching Lucario take down Grant almost totally unanswered.  Seriously, Amaura never got a chance to do anything, and Tyrunt nearly didn't survive my Force Palm either.  In fact, I outright toyed with Tyrunt (no Dragon moves?  Double resistance to Rock, baby!) and still won with almost no injuries to Lucario whatsoever.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *Relevant
> *
> In other news... I've been trying to catch a Haunter on Route 14 for like 30 minutes now.
> I found one when I first reached the zone, but accidentally killed it. Not found one since! :[



Speaking of Buizles...
Has anyone found them yet, or must I wait? XP


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's the lipstick, right



Yes. Wubbuffet Is already dopey looking, the first one I saw was female and I wasn't expecting it. The lipstick multiplies the dopeyness


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

923 on Head It. 

I'm going to be addicted to this shit D:


----------



## Distorted (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys, if you need to make some money you can battle the people in the Battle Chateau multiple times in the same day. This is like my 3rd or 4th time going back there. I just troll the bourgeoise with amulet coin and make bank. I can finally stock up on pokeballs now. 

YOUNG MONEY!!! WHAT WHAT!!!?


----------



## Willow (Oct 13, 2013)

So question: How exactly does Pancham evolve? Like I searched and the only thing I found was on Gamefaqs where apparently you need to have another dark type in your party when Pancham hits level 32.

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> So question: How exactly does Pancham evolve? Like I searched and the only thing I found was on Gamefaqs where apparently you need to have another dark type in your party when Pancham hits level 32.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?



That's what it says on serebii, so I would be inclined to believe so.


----------



## Wither (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my fucking christ. 
Fuck you Farfetch'd
Fuck. You. 

I have never been able to capture one of those fuckers.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 14, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Speaking of Buizles...
> Has anyone found them yet, or must I wait? XP


I found a floatzel on either route 15 or 16, surfing. Didn't catch it because... Idk.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone need some Magikarp?  (insert laugh here)  I just caught a girl with the Old Rod.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

5 Badges in I've reshuffled my team. Got low level Helioptile and Skrelp now to train, to catch up with my Delphox, Talonflame, Pancham and Gogoat.


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

How are you guys so far in? I've got twelve hours of solid play time, and only two badges.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

6 Badges at 14 hours, but I'm pretty much one tracking to the league before I start toying about


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuuuuck.... After reading all the cool stuff about them I want to buy a 3DS now as well! >:C
Fuck you guys. I am even eyeing the the freaking 2DS now because it's cheaper and I don't need the 3D effect. And since I had to pay a SHITLOAD of bills this month I can't really afford it right now... I mean I could but I don't really want to.

I don't even like the design of the new Pokemans! XD In my opinion this is _by far_ the ugliest generation so far.
Also, when I played Black on my DS Lite I had a lot of fun but once I defeated the league and N I just didn't feel like playing anymore and there aren't enough other games that I like for the 3DS... So I would finish Pokermans and then it would just sit there and collect dust.

FAF, WHAT SHOULD I DO?! ;__; I like PokÃ©mon, I just don't know if it would make sense for me to buy the system because of it...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Fuuuuck.... After reading all the cool stuff about them I want to buy a 3DS now as well! >:C
> Fuck you guys. I am even eyeing the the freaking 2DS now because it's cheaper and I don't need the 3D effect. And since I had to pay a SHITLOAD of bills this month I can't really afford it right now... I mean I could but I don't really want to.
> 
> I don't even like the design of the new Pokemans! XD In my opinion this is _by far_ the ugliest generation so far.
> ...



Pirate a 3DS.


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

The correct answer was 'helioptile'


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pirate a 3DS.



Not helping :c
I am so damn tempted right now... I could just buy it used and then resell it if I don't want it anymore.
My problem is that I am not really the multiplayer kinda guy so I probably won't fight online ever. And besides the few Mario games and the upcoming A Link between Worlds I don't see anything that interests me on the 3DS...


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

Well how much use will it see realistically? If it's, say, Â£150 (Or whatever in dollars) for 2DS and a game, will you use it enough to justify the output?

This is why I have yet to get a Wii U, I'll use it sporadically and, at Â£250, that's alot for not alot of use.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> How are you guys so far in? I've got twelve hours of solid play time, and only two badges.


23 hours and 3 badges. 
It's taken me longer to get 3 badges than it did to beat Pokemon White 2.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 14, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Well how much use will it see realistically? If it's, say, Â£150 (Or whatever in dollars) for 2DS and a game, will you use it enough to justify the output?
> 
> This is why I have yet to get a Wii U, I'll use it sporadically and, at Â£250, that's alot for not alot of use.



That is my problem. If I go by how much I used my DS Lite before I sold it a 3DS won't see much use at all. I'll play 40 or 50 hours of Pokermans and that would be it for now. 
It would work out just like it did with my Wii. As it seems right now I'd get maybe somewhere between 3 and 6 games for it and it would collect a crapton of dust in between.
I found a used 3DS (the regular one) for 120â‚¬ on Ebay Small Ads, I could just go there and pick it up when I get home. The game costs 45â‚¬ so I would be at 165â‚¬ total, so about Â£140. Just for playing PokÃ©mon? I dunno...

But my urge to just get the game is getting really damn huge XP
I have been in this situation before. Before the PS2 came out I wanted it SO BADLY just to play Final Fantasy X.
When I played the game years later I was glad that I got a Gamecube instead because FF X is a massive POS XD


So yeah, I probably won't do it... Not because of the game but because a 3DS just doesn't make sense for me :c
BUT THE GAMES SEEM SO COOL!
Like I have heard about


Spoiler: Pokermans



battles against hordes of PokÃ©mon and one of them is a natural enemy of them, like a bunch of Zangooses and a Seviper and before they attack you they are busy ripping each other to shreds!


So many awesome ideas they put into them...



SirRob said:


> 23 hours and 3 badges.
> It's taken me longer to get 3 badges than it did to beat Pokemon White 2.



And it's longer than B/W 1 and 2 as well? Oh man...


----------



## Wither (Oct 14, 2013)

AHA! 
FUCKING CAUGHT YOU FARFETCH'D! 

Now to put you in a box because you fucking suck. 
I still feel accomplished.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

I found a Tauros and a Miltank in long grass one after the other, then I was scarred for life.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not used to progressing through a pokemon game without some kind of faq, so it's taking me considerably longer to go through it all. I'm 30 hours in with only 2 badges, and about to get my 3rd. But most of my pokemon are reaching their final levels of evolution. Just need a dusk stone for my duoblade. Plus I got 200k prize money from hustling at the chateau. 

Chesnaught learns a move called Spiky Shield that's basically a protect that does a little damage when the enemy uses a physical move. Also, did you know you could pet your pokemon after they ko an opposing Pokemon? The benefits you get from a Pokemon with max happiness are amazing.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Wither said:


> AHA!
> FUCKING CAUGHT YOU FARFETCH'D!
> 
> Now to put you in a box because you fucking suck.
> I still feel accomplished.


Farfetch'd doesn't suck, it's actually on par with Pidgeotto for stats.

Anyway, as much as I wanted to use my badass mother hawk (Hawlucha) against Grant's Gym, my Lucario single-handedly mopped the floor with Grant's Pokemon.  Talk about anticlimactic.... (and apparently Hawlucha doesn't evolve.  But that's okay, its stats are amazing.  And I still can't get over it being FIGHTING+Flying.)

I totally love that Fletchinder has Flame Body.  I managed to snag a Ditto off the GTS, now I have a tag-team of all three Kalos starters!

Speaking of which, WTF is up with Quilladin?  I'm getting Pignite flashbacks now, and I HATED Pignite's design.

My opinion of the Kalos starter designs so far is:
- Fennekin > Chespin > Froakie
- Frogadier > Braixen > Quilladin
- ??? > ??? > ???

I like how Korrina challenged you to a street battle with her Lucario.  My Fletchinder took down the first one.  IN THE RAIN.  So what if Ember doesn't do squat from this bird, Lucario's Power-Up Punch ("Grow Punch"?) triggered Flame Body and then I basically just Growled it to death.

Oh, and I totally like that you can get the Bulldoze TM early on.  I taught it to my Litleo, and she rocks.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone else noticed that you now have 12 characters for pokemon nicknames instead of 10? It's just one of the little things that makes the game more awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Totally.  Note how it's spelled "Fletchinder" and not, say, "Fletchindr".  (There's hope for you yet, Feraligator!)

As for other little things:
- How lightning FAST it saves your game data.
- Sitting on chairs.  I know it's almost never actually useful, but still, interactive environmental props for once!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh joy. Getting Pokeymanz and a 2DS tomorrow. Happy. ;3;
Now I won't have to worry about broken fingers for Sonic and Smash Bros. <3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

DAMN, I now hate being on the receiving end of a Hawlucha.  NPC Trainer in Reflection Cave had one armed with Aerial Ace and Rock Tomb (and, presumably, a Fighting-type move), half my team is still Fire type, while Quilladin and Froakie aren't levelled high enough to stand much chance.  Braixen was my last 'Mon standing and I only won because he had enough HP to take a Rock Tomb to the face and still fire back.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 14, 2013)

It keeps occurring to me that even when I complete the game, I won't be able to transfer any of my competitive pokemon until December, and even when it comes December and Pokemon Bank is released, my competitive pokemon will be inadequate due to the new stat-boosting minigames.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2013)

Heads up, looks like there's a *game breaking glitch* that happens if you save outside in Lumiose City. It doesn't look like it's affecting many people, but be careful just in case.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/696959-pokemon-x/67488169


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler: a confession



I . . . 

.
.
.

I just reset my save file 

I can't look at Braixen without thinking it should be a girl.  And I think the game took pity on me because that's _exactly_ what it just gave me to replace it -- a female Fennekin.  (She's also Bold instead of Docile.)

To commiserate, this isn't technically the first time I've gotten a female starter after just one SR (the first time was in Pokemon XD), but it does mean I have to part ways with near 30+ hours of playtime and will miss two/three very trusted Pokemon team members.  

The damage has been done, time to rebuild.  Nothing else to say here, folks, move along....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2013)

I KNEW Fennekin would be 87.5% male. That is so hilarious.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, *all* starters are male 7 out of 8 times.  So are other typically-rare Pokemon like Eevee, Riolu, Zorua, fossils, pseudolegendaries....

You want to hear about beating the odds though?  I did a breeding run of hidden ability Dratini in W1 and the *first two eggs* were female (1/8th) and with hidden ability (2/5) - an overall 1 in 400 probability!

One thing that actually impresses me about Route 2 is just how many Pokemon appear in it.  The first route with tall grass is usually pretty limited....


Spoiler: Route 2



Again, literally TWO steps into the grass in Route 2 and I'm attacked by a female wild Pidgey.  It must really miss me!  On the other hand, my Fletchling must be carrying a grudge because it took like 20 encounters to find one.  I'ma putting you in a Premiere Ball this time!)

This time, I've literally caught a full team of six _before watching the Poke Ball tutorial_.


Hey, anyone know what Pokemon theme is used for the Sp.Def punching bags?  HP has the Marrill line, Defense is Aron, Sp.Atk is Litwick, Speed is Zubat....

And you know one thing that's hilarious:  Watching Spewpa totally beat the _stuffing_ out of a punching bag in Super Training.

I don't see what the appeal of "Play Nice" is compared to Growl.  "Baby-Doll Eyes" (a totally awesome name, btw) is at least increased-priority so it goes first....


----------



## Distorted (Oct 14, 2013)

The tower of mastery is epically epic. And the whole thing with the Lucario moved me so much I decided to keep him on my team. I might do that sandstorm thing I was planning for later. So hard to choose...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 14, 2013)

Im fucking loving this game, previously there havent been that many pokemon in each generation that i liked, but Y is just chucking them at me again and again, getting all my favorites 
Are previous super rares now easier or something?
I just thought Axew and Gible would be rare or something, again i was really suprised not knowing Gible was in the game wild, going to have a fucking bad ass looking team when everyones evolved. Also did a wonder trade earlier to get rid of a shitty pokemon i got through a previous trade, wanted to do it one more time to see if i got anything good, and low and behold a Sarah from America sent me an Amaura which was awesome seeing as i picked Tyrunt.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2013)

Axew wasn't particularly rare in Unova, and back in Sinnoh you could acquire Gibles after like 3 Gym Badges.  Here in Kalos, you can catch Riolu before the first Badge, Eevee and Bagon before the second....


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

Awh! My Pearl Garchomp is a pride and joy, I'm a little uneasy hearing that there are wild Gible in Kalos. >_<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2013)

Gible sounds like the pokÃ©mon for me


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 14, 2013)

I want a Goomy. 
One of those goo-slug dragons. So I can rub it. XP


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

I think tomorrow will be my first water starter ever.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 14, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I want a Goomy.
> One of those goo-slug dragons. So I can rub it. XP


Sure, I can hook you up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Can this really happen? ;w;


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Sure, I can hook you up.



If a shady guy in an alley is offering you Pokemon, they're probably fake ones made in China. Always check


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can this really happen? ;w;


----------



## Willow (Oct 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That's what it says on serebii, so I would be inclined to believe so.


I actually figured that out today. And it doesn't matter if it's a pure Dark type or a dual type so long as it's Dark it'll work. I also learned that Pancham can learn Surf. So now I have a swimming panda.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> gross



Ew. Braixen...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ew. Braixen...



Any hole's a goal when you're a PokÃ©mon master like me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Any hole's a goal when you're a PokÃ©mon master like me.



How about a Probopass?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How about a Probopass?



any

hole


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

This. What is this? It gets all of my love and affection.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 14, 2013)

The annoying little bastard that tries to eat my berries. I think it evolves into that Vivillon pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

He's cute. I'll tame him and he will be mine. I shall rub his head.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> He's cute. I'll tame him and he will be mine. I shall rub his head.



Well.. he DOES look a bit like a penis. :V

Also, thanks Lev for getting me my Goomy and Buizel! *goes to rub their special places*


----------



## Wither (Oct 14, 2013)

Ooooooh maaaiii gaaaaawwwd
I got fletchinder (Kerkes) to max affection. It seems to boost anything that relies on chance, such as crit and avoidance. And every time you do one of those it'll say something like "Kerkes was able to read you and avoid the attack." like he knows what you're thinking without you saying a word. Not only that but he gets hearts above her head <3333


And I know yall are furfags but come now. You don't have to molest them. I found that petting Fletchinder's legs and wings make him happiest.

Oh and official topscore for me. 
Wither (Head It): 1024
Wither (Berry Picker): 95
Wither (Tile-Swap): 919

The tile swap is fucking haaaaaaaaard. 
You can't hesitate at all.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 15, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> If a shady guy in an alley is offering you Pokemon, they're probably fake ones made in China. Always check



I BRED THE CRAP OUT OF MY SQUISHY, AND YOU'RE TELLING ME THEY'RE MADE IN CHINA!? Also, I'm not _that _shady. (Although I do like Slim Shady.)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This. What is this? It gets all of my love and affection.



Spewpa's been known for months, Scatterbug -> Spewpa -> Vivillon was the first full evolutionary family revealed.

And yes, Pokemon-Amie doesn't really acknowledge just _where_ you're petting a Pokemon beyond whether it's a good spot or bad spot.  I find that a lot of my Pokemon don't like head rubs, but they're fine with pretty much anywhere else.


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't do the facial recognition in Pokemon-Amie. I am winking, dammit! acknowledge it! 

But the fact my Umbreon has little hearts over his head in battle is sooo sweet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

How much of a scrub am I?

"GOT ANY COPIES OF POKEMON X?"

no sorry

"k"

>COMPLETELY forgets it's on eShop. Walks out with no cards. Fuck me right? Lol


----------



## Wither (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How much of a scrub am I?
> 
> "GOT ANY COPIES OF POKEMON X?"
> 
> ...


Walmart yo. 
They have fucking billions of copies. My Walmart had a fucking bin just for pokermans. (They had a plastic shell on so you couldn't steal it) 

Had em set up nice and neat in the display case. Had another display just in fornt of the display case. And just a bin with games chucked inside.


----------



## Wither (Oct 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I find that a lot of my Pokemon don't like head rubs, but they're fine with pretty much anywhere else.



I find the opposite. 
Well... Except Froakie... But fuck him.


Edit: I clicked edit stupid internet >:C (sorry for double)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Meh, I think I'm just gonna get a digital copy. Walgreens has 3DS cards, but it's raining right now so I'm not walking there (both cars are gone).


----------



## Wither (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Meh, I think I'm just gonna get a digital copy. Walgreens has 3DS cards, but it's raining right now so I'm not walking there (both cars are gone).



Those take fucking forever to download tho, just to warn ya.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, I went to Wally World like you said. Got a copy of X.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 15, 2013)

Almost to 20 hours of gameplay...
I still have not made it to the second gym...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh. OH! New nurse is a FOX!! Take my Pokeballs, please! OwO


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

You guys are having so much fun... Please stop, for my wallet's sake ;__;
I'm even starting to like the new Mons! This is bad... Maybe I'll cave when I get my money at the end of the month, but then you have all finished the game already :c


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2013)

Had two fun battles with Levi. Went 1-1! They were fun matches.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You guys are having so much fun... Please stop, for my wallet's sake ;__;
> I'm even starting to like the new Mons! This is bad... Maybe I'll cave when I get my money at the end of the month, but then you have all finished the game already :c



I'm not even at the first gym. ;w;


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not even at the first gym. ;w;



Nearly thirty hours, and I've only beaten the second. >_>


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> Nearly thirty hours, and I've only beaten the second. >_>



So is the game hard or does it just have a lot of content?
Because one thing that pissed me off about Black 1 was that it was waaay too damn easy.


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So is the game hard or does it just have a lot of content?
> Because one thing that pissed me off about Black 1 was that it was waaay too damn easy.



Did you ever play Nintendogs? There was SO MUCH to do and whenever you tried to do important things like competitions, you got distracted by something new and shiny and fun and awesome.

It's like that. <:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> Did you ever play Nintendogs? There was SO MUCH to do and whenever you tried to do important things like competitions, you got distracted by something new and shiny and fun and awesome.
> 
> It's like that. <:



Makes sense, RPGs often are all about sidequests and stuff like that afterall.
And what about the difficulty in single player? I remember in Black I didn't even have to grind in between gyms, in one instance two gym leaders even had Pokemans on an extremely similar level...


----------



## Symlus (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys. I cometh to you with gifts!~ 

I have a box full of wild Charmeleon. Please take it.


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Makes sense, RPGs often are all about sidequests and stuff like that afterall.
> And what about the difficulty in single player? I remember in Black I didn't even have to grind in between gyms, in one instance two gym leaders even had Pokemans on an extremely similar level...



The battles aren't difficult at all for me, yet - but I've had a few nasty shocks. I won't give too many surprises, but the new stuff can be quite scary; Furfrou's ability blocks 50% of all ATK damage, for example.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone found any Mareep yet? I don't have an Ampharos to use my mega stone on, and I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Wither (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, I went to Wally World like you said. Got a copy of X.


Yay! 


BRN said:


> Had two fun battles with Levi. Went 1-1! They were fun matches.


I've been home for 3 hours now and no battle? My team of low level but loyal as fuck pokemon will almost beat yours but still lose, but that's ok because I love them and rhey tried their best. 

Come at me >:C


BRN said:


> Nearly thirty hours, and I've only beaten the second. >_>


10 hours barely beat 1st (You and me need to stop molesting our pokemon.)


----------



## Symlus (Oct 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Anyone found any Mareep yet? I don't have an Ampharos to use my mega stone on, and I'd like to give it a try.


I didn't realize you were Eddie. XD

Sorry, no luck with Mareep, but I do have a bunch more Charmeleons to give.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 15, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I didn't realize you were Eddie. XD
> 
> Sorry, no luck with Mareep, but I do have a bunch more Charmeleons to give.


Nah, I didn't add you for trade because of Mareep. I just saw that you had some Charmeleon and I was interested in one :3


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm ready to kick everyone's asses. 7 gym badges now and hovering round the lvl 50 mark, apart from my in training Pokemon. 

Bring it >.> (Im'a swallow these words whole....)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Sooo... I like the game already. It's no longer at all sluggish and stuff is pretty paced well even with the focus on detail. But there are a few changes I kinda don't like (early on MINOR issues, mind you).

You can just train your Pokemon on the bottom screen and raise stats. I mean, you could in B/W2, but you had to pay a stupid amount, it was once a day, and you had to work for the shop too. 

And the EXP share is now a key item that covers the entire party. I feel like this nixes the challenge of managing your team's training along with the above. These were all before I beat the first boss (she was a cutie by the way).

This seems to significantly reduce the already somewhat lax challenge Pokemon provides, but again, I'm only just beating the first boss. So if it balances out, correct me.

Super minor thing, but the interface...god. It's perfect in function and really smooth, but holy shit is it ugly as CRAP. Looks like some late nineties website layout. ;-;

Oh yeah, and Eevees are still around. Why haven't they been turned into burgers yet? :c


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 15, 2013)

Team Flare are, in fact, marvellously polite. Even when you assault their Pokemon and completely wreck their plans and dreams, they still pay you money out of respect when you beat them.


----------



## Symlus (Oct 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Team Flare are, in fact, marvellously polite. Even when you assault their Pokemon and completely wreck their plans and dreams, they still pay you money out of respect when you beat them.


Every "Team_XYZ" did that. All the way back to gen 1.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Team Flare are, in fact, marvellously polite. Even when you assault their Pokemon and completely wreck their plans and dreams, they still pay you money out of respect when you beat them.



They pay me...in blood.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You can just train your Pokemon on the bottom screen and raise stats. I mean, you could in B/W2, but you had to pay a stupid amount, it was once a day, and you had to work for the shop too.


Isn't that what Proteins and Irons and all those items were for too though? Not to mention they're really expensive in X and Y so being able to just train your Pokemon a little more instead of shoving items at them is kind of a nice trade. I only really use it for my Pangoro because I want him to be in the top percentage of Pangoro :v



> And the EXP share is now a key item that covers the entire party. I feel like this nixes the challenge of managing your team's training along with the above. These were all before I beat the first boss (she was a cutie by the way).


Yeah but it makes for less time grinding plus you can turn it off if you don't want to use it. 



> Oh yeah, and Eevees are still around. Why haven't they been turned into burgers yet? :c


Because Eevee meat is probably gross


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Good guy Kalos trainer.

Meets THE most famous celebrity in a random encounter, doesn't go fangirl mode.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> Isn't that what Proteins and Irons and all those items were for too though? Not to mention they're really expensive in X and Y so being able to just train your Pokemon a little more instead of shoving items at them is kind of a nice trade. I only really use it for my Pangoro because I want him to be in the top percentage of Pangoro :v


Vitamins stop working after 100 EV's or so, so they can help you early on but can't truly max out a stat with them.



XoPachi said:


> You can just train your Pokemon on the bottom screen and raise stats. I mean, you could in B/W2, but you had to pay a stupid amount, it was once a day, and you had to work for the shop too.
> 
> And the EXP share is now a key item that covers the entire party. I feel like this nixes the challenge of managing your team's training along with the above. These were all before I beat the first boss (she was a cutie by the way).


Super Training is certainly faster than level grinding against wild Pokemon (L bags give a +12 yield; the most you get from a wild Pokemon is +3), but it still takes actual _time_ to accomplish (S bags go down in about 10 punches; L bags take about 100; the strongest seem to be the pink Soothe bags which can easily take over 200.  And all regimen minigames take about 3 minutes apiece).  Not to mention the benefits are still scaled by level (e.g. at Lv.10 you only get +1 stat point for every 40 EVs, at Lv.20 it's +1 for every 20) and the _proportional_ increase isn't as much when the stat is already higher naturally.

One really cool feature of Super Training though is that you may occasionally get white "Reset Bags" which complete wipe all EV's from the Pokemon.  Combined with farming EV berries (crop yields per Berry are WAY up compared to previous Gens), if you feel you didn't EV train your Pokemon correctly it's easy to fix.

And yes the Exp.Share basically works like the G1 did, except you can easily switch it on and off.  I keep mine mostly OFF because I like taking my time and training the old-fashioned way.  I only turn it on if I start to feel my team is dragging behind the competition.



> This seems to significantly reduce the already somewhat lax challenge Pokemon provides, but again, I'm only just beating the first boss. So if it balances out, correct me.


A lot of the challenge is type-based.  Between Pansear, Litleo, Pidgey and Fletchling (plus Fennekin and/or Torchic) there's no shortage of Bug killers available, and my Lucario totally MOPPED THE FLOOR with Grant's (Gym Leader #2) two Pokemon, but without him I probably would have been in for a much tougher fight.  And there seems to be a difficulty spike around Geosenge....


Spoiler: Geosenge town



...where Gym Leader Korrina challenges you to a street battle with her two Lucario.  If you don't have any Steel-killers you will be in for a world of hurt.  I didn't have much trouble personally, but I saw someone Nuzlocking today and they lost their Frogadier.  They did have a Golbat to back them up, though, who I recommended for its double Fighting resistance and Confuse Ray.  But still, any opponent who is allowed to get 2-3 stat boosts in is a Game Over waiting to happen.



I also heard a person say that the "Wonder Trade" option on the PSS is like a reverse GTS:  You place a Pokemon on offer and the GTS automatically lines you up with someone who's actually requesting that species/gender/level (if available).  If that's how it works then that is awesome because you can more or less just bypass the clutter of searching (which is also much improved, with 100 results per page and you can continue searching multiple pages if you want to).  I thought it was basically just a random trade function (which is kinda cool in itself, just unprecitable).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 15, 2013)

Too many cutscenes. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2013)

Y'know, I wonder if that Eevee I got on Wonder Trade knows Baby-Doll Eyes.  If it does, I'm seriously thinking of putting it in daycare and letting it (pardon the vulgar language) knock up my Braixen to see if the baby Fennekins inherit it.

Oh, and EV berries don't increase friendship/happiness anymore.  That's what Pokemon-Amie is for.

Also, mix and match how you arrange your berries in the field and you'll get unusual berries as a result, like Oran + Pecha = Qualot.  The first time it happens, a Berry researcher will rush to the field and help you document it so you don't forget how to make more (a Berrydex, if you will).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm actually still trying to learn how all this new stuff works.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got a future Jolteon on Wonder Trade last night.  Awesome!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Amaura is just the cutest motherfucker. ;w;


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Amaura is just the cutest motherfucker. ;w;



I looked up what it looks like.
ALRIGHT FINE! I just ordered a 2DS and the Y edition YOU ASSHOLES >:C I even had to order the red and white 2DS because that was literally the only 2DS Amazon had left in stock (I actually kind of like the design though...).
I also looked at videos of the 2DS and holy shit that thing looks comfortable. Ugly but comfortable.

If I don't like it I can return the 2DS within 2 weeks and sell Y somewhere, so my loss would be managable (maybe like 20 bucks tops).

*Sigh* My poor bank account .__. I have more than enough left, I just.... I'm too cheap for my own good XD


----------



## BRN (Oct 16, 2013)

Atta boy, CC. Helioptile is proud of you. <:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 16, 2013)

BRN said:


> Atta boy, CC. Helioptile is proud of you. <:



I even payed the extra 6 bucks for express shipping because I NEED TO HAVE IT TOMORROW.
Right now I hate myself but I am also super excited. This is an awful feeling.
I just hope Amazon didn't trick me and the 2DS is actually still in stock. The status of my order switched to "being shipped shortly" right away, we will see.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 16, 2013)

So I just caught a couple of goomy, and these things look very interesting. I wasn't gonna use one because of all the silly goomy jokes going around but it turns into some ridiculous force of gooey pwnage later on. So I'm gonna go for this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 16, 2013)

Distorted said:


> So I just caught a couple of goomy, and these things look very interesting. I wasn't gonna use one because of all the silly goomy jokes going around but it turns into some ridiculous force of gooey pwnage later on. So I'm gonna go for this.



I just looked it up. It's a dragon? Ok?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

I...made my Amaura sad. I dropped a muffin. I deserve death. :I


----------



## Distorted (Oct 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I just looked it up. It's a dragon? Ok?



It's not your traditional dragon type, I'll say that much. Not as offensively strong as some of the other dragon types, but defensive as hell. I've never seen so much special defense on one before.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2013)

Any idea how I can teach an Eevee a fairy type move?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Any idea how I can teach an Eevee a fairy type move?



I don't own the new pokemon but I read on tumblr whose eevee learned doll eyes, a fairy type move. I dunno if it had already learned it when caught or was taught via leveling up.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 16, 2013)

I WANT A TOTODILE!

Other than that everythings going peachy, muva fukken Axesaurus is rad as shit, my gible evolved, should evolve again soon, my Tyrunt evolved, freakin everythings evolving. 
Trying to get an Aron, i have Y though so i have to rely on trades, unfortunately no one wants anything reasonable yet, some idiot wants a level 71 Mr.Mime for a level 1 aron.
I dont suppose anyone here could set me up with a totodile right?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I WANT A TOTODILE!
> 
> Other than that everythings going peachy, muva fukken Axesaurus is rad as shit, my gible evolved, should evolve again soon, my Tyrunt evolved, freakin everythings evolving.
> Trying to get an Aron, i have Y though so i have to rely on trades, unfortunately no one wants anything reasonable yet, some idiot wants a level 71 Mr.Mime for a level 1 aron.
> I dont suppose anyone here could set me up with a totodile right?



you can find aron in pokemon black and white 2. just get one from there and trade it over.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 16, 2013)

Batsy said:


> you can find aron in pokemon black and white 2. just get one from there and trade it over.


Sadly, that ain't gonna be possible until Pokemon Bank comes out in December. 
Interestingly enough, when I got Black 2, I traded an Aron over from my Black at the start of the game and used it instead of my starter. It just makes it a little bit more fun.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Sadly, that ain't gonna be possible until Pokemon Bank comes out in December.
> Interestingly enough, when I got Black 2, I traded an Aron over from my Black at the start of the game and used it instead of my starter. It just makes it a little bit more fun.



OOOH I forgot about the pokemon bank.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2013)

I have nearly 600 Pokemon to trade over from Black. Hope I don't have to do it 6 at a time like I did from Platinum. Took me sodding hours.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 16, 2013)

Got Claunchers here if anyone wants any. Its evolution is just awesome, it's got 150 base special attack and both its defensive stats are base 100. X and Y do not disappoint.
EDIT- Oh, and Rain-wizard, Pokemon Bank lets you drag entire PC boxes onto the cloud instantly :3


----------



## Distorted (Oct 16, 2013)

I was aware of there being new moves that affected the field, but had no idea of what they did. I believe there are 3 of them. 

One seems to be a fairy type move that covers the field in grass and slightly heals everyone at the end of each turn. 
One is a fire type move, but I'm not sure of it's effect. It may do a bit of damage to everyone every turn.
Another is an electric type move and covers the field in electricity. Im not sure of it's effect though.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 16, 2013)

OH MY FREAKING GOD! Noibat was the the hardest Pokemon I've ever had to catch! It took me 10+ hours to find just one! Luckily she was what I wanted, but still. I've NEVER had to hunt that long for a single pokemon! D:< (besides shinies, but whatever) 

My internet is back finally so I'm glad.  

Also, has anyone found Absol's Mega Stone? I need it. D; I got to admit, I rather enjoy how steel doesn't resist dark anymore. Disastre beat up a Steelix all by herself. Eat Night Slash Steelix! X'D

Amie rocks~ The bonds created in it saved my butt in the Elite 4 multiple times because I was too lazy to grind my team past lvl. 62. XD

 @Distorted, there is another Fairy one that makes the field pink. It halves damage from dragons for a few turns.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

I had Black 2 beaten by the time I got to this game's 3rd boss. Holy fuck this is a LONG ass game.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I just looked it up. It's a dragon? Ok?


Goomy really _is_ a Dragon-type (I have no idea why either), I got one in a Wonder Trade.  But I don't need it at this time, so I traded it off for an Abra (I've been having a difficult time catching those).



Digitalpotato said:


> Any idea how I can teach an Eevee a fairy type move?


Eevees learn Baby-Doll Eyes (a Fairy status move; it's basically the Quick Attack version of Growl) at some point while levelling up, you can even find them in the wild.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Third boss down and this game is just HANDIN' the Pokemon to me. Good lord!
Three starters in the first hour. Pika Pi in the forest 15 minutes in the game. Fossil for the bossest Pokemon ever 3 hours in. Lucario after the 3rd boss and Lapras IMMEDIATELY after that.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 16, 2013)

A pokemon escaped from a critical capture! D:< (I didn't know that was even possible)

Also, it looks like eggs keep their mother's pokeball type, I was really confused at first. ^^; 

In the Safari Zone areas, I was able to catch both an Ivysaur and a Wartortle. XD (I did feel like I was cheating though. It was so weird)

I'm breeding for a Shiny Charmander. If you want a normal Charmander, just let me know. I can also trade other starters or late-game egg hatches (such as Zorua, Growlithe, Noibat, ect.)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2013)

Misomie said:


> A pokemon escaped from a critical capture! D:< (I didn't know that was even possible)


Yes it is still.  My first ever critical capture attempt in G5 failed btw


----------



## Misomie (Oct 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Yes it is still.  My first ever critical capture attempt in G5 failed btw



I've never had one escape before so I was super confused. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2013)

I FOUND THE NAME RATER!  He's been in Camphrier's Poke Center all along ... I totally wanted to name my Fletchinder "Falkor" or something, but she's a girl so that name won't work.  Any ideas on what to call my Braixen?  (Besides "Mozilla".)

And it looks like my Riolu seriously needs a nap, I check on him in Pokemon-Amie and he's dropping off and snoozing.  I wake him up for a moment to pet him, but then he just nods right off again.

(Also:  Fennekins apparently can't learn Baby-Doll Eyes.  So I guess my Braixen lost her virginity for nothing....)

Guess what I just ran into today:  A HORDE OF ZUBATS.  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO --!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Name Braixen Golden Fox!!! :O
Then it can have boost power!!!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 16, 2013)

I've bred 27 Charmanders so far. One's a girl, the rest are guys, and none are shiny. Come on game, just give me one already! D:<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2013)

PS:

SHINY POKEMON!

Horde of Gulpin and the center one's Shiny!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky! D:<

I've ran into dozens of hordes with no such luck.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 17, 2013)

I've finally managed to get into that exclusive Lumiose fashion shop!
.. But everything in there costs about 100,000 pokedollars.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 17, 2013)

What is effective against Fairy types?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

@Dingo- I bought one of their shirts for the heck of it. I'm poor now. ._.

@Hewge- Poison and Steel.

GUYS! I GOT MY SHINY CHARMANDER! I've wanted one for sooooo long. :'D 

I think I just might EV train him. He's Mild and Alert to sounds so he'd do great as a Charizard Y. However, I'll be sending over the X version stone as well to see what he looks like.  It took me just over 100 eggs and the Charmander I was using for breeding gained 21 levels. XD

The funny thing is that it still didn't take as long as finding a stupid Noibat. 

Anyone want a Charmander? I probably have what you're looking for. ^^;


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2013)

Spoiler: plot



Geosenge town: Quiet stones speak volumes.

YUP THEY SURE DO



Maybe I should feel bad for this, but I really liked the villain this time. He may just be my favorite.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 17, 2013)

So I chose Froakie. Good choice or not? 
My impression so far: The 3DS/2DS circle pad is bullshit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

There seem to be a few people who hate it.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 17, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So I chose Froakie. Good choice or not?
> My impression so far: The 3DS/2DS circle pad is bullshit.



Froakie is very fast, and has pretty good balance between attack and special attack starting out. But once he fully evolves his stats start leaning towards his special attack more. And many people don't like him because of tongue scarf. But he's the fastest water type you'll find in the game....I think.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 17, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So I chose Froakie. Good choice or not?
> My impression so far: The 3DS/2DS circle pad is bullshit.



He is a fucking dart frog / ninja, whats not to like?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

The fact that he learns shit attacks until you learn surf.


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 17, 2013)

I actually think that Greninja's move pool is awesome and really unique. Not the widest move pall, but definitely a tactical one if you play your cards right.

Also, critical capture on Yvetal. I made a noise.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe I should feel bad for this, but I really liked the villain this time. He may just be my favorite.


Oh, So he's a flaming faggot?


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody want to be a bro and trade me the starters? Need to start work on my Pokedex.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Anybody want to be a bro and trade me the starters? Need to start work on my Pokedex.



Sure, which ones do you need?


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Sure, which ones do you need?



Chespin and Froakie. Anything you need? I got 2 Ditto's waiting to be whored out


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Chespin and Froakie. Anything you need? I got 2 Ditto's waiting to be whored out



I have them. Hmmm, not that I can think of. Give me two random eggs so I can be surprised, lol. XD

I'm pretty sure I already added your FC from the OP.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I have them. Hmmm, not that I can think of. Give me two random eggs so I can be surprised, lol. XD
> 
> I'm pretty sure I already added your FC from the OP.



2 Caterpies it is! :L

Nah, I'll think of something good. I'll add ya know. And everyone else while I think of it, may as well.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

I shall train those Caterpies to become ultimate fighters. >: D

Kay. My pokemon name is Heather rather than Misomie (for once, lol).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone Wonder'd a lv 32 Lucario...
Guess he was just unwanted. :/


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Poor Lucario. D: 

I feel sorry for a lot of the pokemon on that as they just get shuffled around. I might use it to get rid of my Charmanders though and use all the different IDs to help with the loto.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I shall train those Caterpies to become ultimate fighters. >: D
> 
> Kay. My pokemon name is Heather rather than Misomie (for once, lol).



I'm opposite, used login for character for once. I also have your eggs for you, and they're not Caterpie (Sorry to disappoint)


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

I like switching my name up every generation so I don't get confused on who came from where. I used Misomie fairly recently so I figured it'd be fun to recycle Heather (which hasn't been used since FR and Emerald). 

Ok, I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I like switching my name up every generation so I don't get confused on who came from where. I used Misomie fairly recently so I figured it'd be fun to recycle Heather (which hasn't been used since FR and Emerald).
> 
> Ok, I'm ready when you are.



Are those....are those boxes full of Charmanders? Just blocks and blocks of red!?

Anyways, thank you. Tell me when you hatch those eggs ^.^


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Are those....are those boxes full of Charmanders? Just blocks and blocks of red!?
> 
> Anyways, thank you. Tell me when you hatch those eggs ^.^



Yes... I have three whole boxes and a few more in a forth. I wasn't kidding when I said I have too many.... ^^; I got my shiny though so it was worth it. :3

Ok. I'll probably hatch them tonight because I'm going to my mom's house in a bit.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeez. And I'm just sat with a shiny Tepig I got in one start on Black.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky. D:<  (before this attempt I tried other times to get Charmander on other games but gave up)

Black was nice to me as well though. It gave me a Shiny Pidove before the first gym. XD


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 17, 2013)

I laugh whenever people wonder away Pokemon with mega stones.
Nicely done, trainer. Nicely done.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe they just don't care. :/


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

KlassBeta said:


> I laugh whenever people wonder away Pokemon with mega stones.
> Nicely done, trainer. Nicely done.



THEY DO THAT?! BRB Woner trading like heck.


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Woner trading like heck.



Enjoying the idea that much eh?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Enjoying the idea that much eh?



Stupid typo! D:<

But yes, I do enjoy the idea very much. ;D


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh, So he's a flaming faggot?


Actually, yes. He has everything to do with flaming.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 17, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Lucky. D:<  (before this attempt I tried other times to get Charmander on other games but gave up)
> 
> Black was nice to me as well though. It gave me a Shiny Pidove before the first gym. XD


I've still never encountered a shiny that wasn't programmed into the game before, and I've had gen 3-6, it's just that rare isn't it?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2013)

Wonder Trading is like a box of chocolates . . .


Spoiler: the box of chocolates



.
.
.
. . . because it's so addictive.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 17, 2013)

No Forrest Gump? :c


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;P3ALwKeSEYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/video]

I FINALLY GOT AN ARON TRADED!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2013)

There was an official announcement about the save glitch in Lumiose. Don't save in the areas highlighted blue, or else your game might get permanently screwed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, I just arrived there and got my Charmandurr.
Apparently you can save your savefile by mashing the home button like a madman before the game actually loads, that way the system supposedly won't freeze. No idea of this works or not, I don't even remember where I read that.
The scary thing about this glitch is that it can happen at all times. 400 hours into the game, forgot about it, save destroyed. I would be so mad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

So the outer ring? Ok.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw man, that's scary. I always make it a habit to save in a Pokemon Center and save outside only when I need to. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 18, 2013)

"Those two poor Skiddo in front of the station. They were abandoned years ago, but still wait for their trainer."

:I

I don't wanna play this game anymore.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

@XoPachi- I found the game pretty depressing in multiple places.@SirRob- Do you think they might patch it? I remember they said they weren't doing any before. Last time I was in the city I was terrified.


----------



## Teal (Oct 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @XoPachi- I found the game pretty depressing in multiple places.@SirRob- Do you think they might patch it? I remember they said they weren't doing any before. Last time I was in the city I was terrified.


 The game almost made me cry in one part. ;_;
I can return to the thread since I have finished the game and don't need to worry about spoilers. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2013)

So I just jerked off my Riolu for a couple of hours (it REALLY liked it) and now the game told me I'll forever be friends with it.
Does that mean it's gonna evolve to Lucario during daytime with the next level up?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

@Teal- Mhm. All the feels.

@CaptainCool- Amie friendship is different than battle friendship so probably not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Teal- Mhm. All the feels.@CaptainCool- Amie friendship is different than battle friendship so probably not.



I have actually never used a PokÃ©mon that evolved through something else than leveling up or using a stone.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh wow! I just got a level 57 Gurdurr through wonder trade and it evolved to Cunkeldurr!

Edit: And now I got a Fennekin. This is addicting...


----------



## Teal (Oct 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Teal- Mhm. All the feels.@CaptainCool- Amie friendship is different than battle friendship so probably not.


 I found another really sad thing, the lonely old man... ;_;

How about that guy who says he's from a region that's not one of the main six?
Maybe they're gonna get gen 7 out fast, or maybe we'll get a new Orre region game. (maybe even a main series game).


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

I was hatching eggs for a shiny Fennekin and I accidentally stepped in the grass. What did I run into? A shiny Flabebe! I quick balled her and now she's mine~ She has blue on her body where the green usually is and carries an ora ge flower. I guess that means her line has multiple shiny colors as well. I would have preferred a white or blue flowered one, but I'm not complaining. :3


----------



## lazgan (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to add all the pokefriends!

0275-7406-1978


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @Teal- Mhm. All the feels.@CaptainCool- Amie friendship is different than battle friendship so probably not.


If you want to evolve by friendship, do a lot of Core Training.  You know how they ocasionally find punching bags if you whack away at the default bag?  Sometimes you get pink "Soothing Bags" which increase friendship, but require a good 200+ whacks (about twice that of a stat bag L) to beat up.



CaptainCool said:


> So I just jerked off my Riolu for a couple of hours...


I bet some Pokemon out there has been nicknamed "yourself" solely because of Pokemon-Amie.


Spoiler: Pokemon-Amie nicknames



As in: "You played with _[Pokemon name]_ a lot!"



I traded off my Diggersby.  If I want to evolve a Bunnelby again, I am most definitely nicknaming it Popeye.

In other news, I caught an Absol with a Premiere Ball.  New challenge for the OCD -- color-coordinate your Pokeballs to each Pokemon.  (The Great Ball really goes well with my Lucario -- the blue with red spots matches his fur and eyes.)


----------



## Jags (Oct 18, 2013)

Man, I need to put my social life on hold to finish off Pokemon. Other people are just getting in the way of serious work


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

@Lazgan- Added. :3

@Teal- Don't forget to re-visit him. 

I found the rivals pretty sad as well. 


Spoiler: rivals



Three of them continue to doubt their abilities and have no self-esteem what-so-ever to the point they sometimes question if they're doing the right thing. Your rival who does try and be the best is constantly failing and as a result his/her dreams are crushed. i felt pretty bummed reading their dialogue sometimes.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 18, 2013)

I really have to get a move on with the story before it gets inevitably spoiled by gossip. I'm just about to challenge Gym #6.
Side note- anyone discovered any hats or hat accessories that actually look good? I've been stuck using the beige recolour of the default cap with pin badges since near the beginning.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

Just don't check here then.  (I didn't log on until I beat the game, rather my internet was down, but same thing. XD)

I like the baseball caps myself and I've been having mine try this artsy looking one lately. You don't have to use accessories, but I recommend feathers.

Speaking of clothes, I got the most ridiculous looking dress ever the other day. XP


----------



## Distorted (Oct 18, 2013)

I found a shiny Sandslash in Terminus Cave that gave me hell to catch. I also found a Froakie over wonder trade. Now I just gotta find some rain for my Sliggoo and my day will be complete.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I found a shiny Sandslash in Terminus Cave that gave me hell to catch. I also found a Froakie over wonder trade. Now I just gotta find some rain for my Sliggoo and my day will be complete.



Does Sliggoo evolve in rain? It rains tons in Laverre City for me.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 18, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Does Sliggoo evolve in rain? It rains tons in Laverre City for me.



At level 50 and onwards, if Sliggoo levels up while it's raining then it will evolve. Unfortunately, it's been rather dry today for me. I'll find some though.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

Almost 60 Fennekin hatches so far. None shiny yet. 

I just checked if Dedenne learns any other fairy move besides Play Rough... Nope. Screw you Dedenne! I wanted a Fairy/Electric combo, not an electric with a pinch of fairy. D:< I mean, it doesn't even learn Dazzling Gleam. This SCREAMS Dedenne. You have let me down Dedenne. I let you on my team and you let me down. D:<



Distorted said:


> At level 50 and onwards, if Sliggoo levels up while it's raining then it will evolve. Unfortunately, it's been rather dry today for me. I'll find some though.



Nice. I still can't believe it's not part water, lol. XD


----------



## Aquin (Oct 18, 2013)

Something lol worthy i found for the perverts: Charmeleon REALLY likes having its crotch rubbed. No joke either, its hilarious. 

I'm on my way to the 3rd Gym.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

I wonder if they are random for each pokemon or if it's a species thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know, shall we compare?

- My Absol likes being petted on the forehead, but not the scythe or the flop of hair.
- Neither my Braixen nor Lucario like the forehead; anywhere else is fine.

In other news I caught a Binacle.  That was a surprise....


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

-My Absol loves the flop of hair being pet and is ok with everything else. However, she hates her scythe being touched. 
-I never was able to find Braixen's bad spot but he loved his ears being touched, especially the tips (at least as Delphox, I think as Braixen he liked the chin?). 
-I can't remember my Lucario's because I didn't play with him much as he was a temp

Binacle is so freaking weird looking. -_-


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2013)

I tested Floatzel's crotch spot. He loves it. I stroked it tenderly.
This thing's better than porn.

Oh, and big news to anyone who plays competitively(ie. me, and me). The Destiny Knot allows you to transfer 5 IVs from your parents. With this, plus the Power items, being able to manipulate your Pokemon's IVs are easier than ever.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, and big news to anyone who plays competitively(ie. me, and me). The Destiny Knot allows you to transfer 5 IVs from your parents. With this, plus the Power items, being able to manipulate your Pokemon's IVs are easier than ever.



I was thinking of looking into competitive battling this gen so that sounds good.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2013)

I tried drawing on my tablet using my 3ds stylus. Pokemon is screwing up my head.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

I love the "" face Amaura makes when you pet it's sides and freeze yourself. Amaura is the cutest fucking Pokemon. ;w;


----------



## Distorted (Oct 19, 2013)

I try competitive battling every now and again, but wind up feeling outclassed by the inevitable IV/EV perfected Slowking that I always wind up battling against. I like to EV train, but I hardly give a thought into picking IV's. And I only EV train so I can keep up with my friends at school. I'm ranked 3rd out of our small group and the top two breed IV's relentlessly. Now that things are easier this gen I might give it more effort. Plus I'm tired of having 15 minute battles with my friend. It makes no sense how long someone can stall a match.

Also, I think it might be a personal thing with Pokemon amie. My Lucario won't let me touch anywhere but his head. I touched his chest spike one time and he lashed out at me. It was a little scary.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I tried drawing on my tablet using my 3ds stylus. Pokemon is screwing up my head.



I did that last night as well. However I kept getting the styluses mixed up. 



Distorted said:


> I try competitive battling every now and again, but wind up feeling outclassed by the inevitable IV/EV perfected Slowking that I always wind up battling against. I like to EV train, but I hardly give a thought into picking IV's. And I only EV train so I can keep up with my friends at school. I'm ranked 3rd out of our small group and the top two breed IV's relentlessly. Now that things are easier this gen I might give it more effort. Plus I'm tired of having 15 minute battles with my friend. It makes no sense how long someone can stall a match.
> 
> Also, I think it might be a personal thing with Pokemon amie. My Lucario won't let me touch anywhere but his head. I touched his chest spike one time and he lashed out at me. It was a little scary.



Ug, IVs sound obnoxious. 

That happened with my Charmeleon once. He evolved and it's been awhile but I still feel awkward around him. Like he'll lash out and attack me any moment. D;


----------



## Tayls (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to join in on the pokefriending!
2878-9697-8659


----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally beat the league! Now onto the 'dex. It's suprisingly small in this gen, I don't think there's even a hundred new 'mons.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 19, 2013)

I think Flabebe stole my shiny encounter. 169 Fennekin in so far. My PC will be full soon.

@Tayls- Added you.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Finally beat the league! Now onto the 'dex. It's suprisingly small in this gen, I don't think there's even a hundred new 'mons.


There are precisely 69 new pokemon this generation, bringing the pokedex to 718. Not even half of that of the original generation. It's a shame really.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 19, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> There are precisely 69 new pokemon this generation, bringing the pokedex to 718. Not even half of that of the original generation. It's a shame really.



Maybe they got drunk during their meeting and decided it would be funny to add 69 new Mons?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2013)

Counting Mega Evolutions and the probable event legendaries, the true number hits 100.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 19, 2013)

I find it funny how people complained about how there are too many pokemon. Now people complain there are not enough.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm fine if they only add 30. :/
I'll be glad with more, but 30's the minimum.


----------



## BRN (Oct 19, 2013)

Seismic Toss

Pokemon meets Dragonball Z. 
Just got my third gym badge at 29 hours! Also, fully ev trained my Fletchinder. Stuffed Tyrunt back into his box...

Levi, you don't have to worry about Stealth Rock anymore


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

BRN said:


> Seismic Toss
> 
> Pokemon meets Dragonball Z.



That was the FUNNIEST thing in the game. It was like the Pokemon threw the PLANET at you.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 19, 2013)

I think thats fine, considering that they had to fit all the existing pokemon in one game, can you imagine how long it must have taken to sculpt the models and animate them?
Plus its now more possible to collect them all with internet trades.


----------



## Teal (Oct 19, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> There are precisely 69 new pokemon this generation, bringing the pokedex to 718. Not even half of that of the original generation. It's a shame really.


But it makes sense story-wise.

Now that they've made the jump to 3D we'll probably get more in the next gen.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 19, 2013)

I watched some of the Genesect movie and I wonder, did Mewtwo get a sex change?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I watched some of the Genesect movie and I wonder, did Mewtwo get a sex change?



...They made a movie?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 19, 2013)

You can catch Zoroark in the wild? 

I'm still getting surprises this far in, lol.


----------



## Ariaxu (Oct 19, 2013)

dont have new pokemon games yet, but im just so upset with the number of new pokes added
its usually around 150 (
i know they added mega evos.. but they kinda dont count since theyre battle-only :<<<
SO SAD
*yet i still want the game so bad)


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 19, 2013)

Ariaxu said:


> i know they added mega evos.. but they kinda dont count since theyre battle-only :<<<


Haha, what else are pokemon used for other than battling? 
Still, I get what you're saying. They don't feel like new pokemon, as they're technically not. You gotta remember that Kalos is by no means underpopulated, though. It has over 400 pokemon that you can find without even transferring from previous games!


----------



## Ariaxu (Oct 19, 2013)

haha well yeah but they arent instantly mega evos in battles (i guess?)
like you gotta transform then and prob most of the time i wouldnt bother.. :<


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 19, 2013)

Ariaxu said:


> haha well yeah but they arent instantly mega evos in battles (i guess?)
> like you gotta transform then and prob most of the time i wouldnt bother.. :<


Y'know, it doesn't take up a turn to mega evolve, and the mega evolution animation only lasts about 2 seconds.


----------



## Teal (Oct 19, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I watched some of the Genesect movie and I wonder, did Mewtwo get a sex change?


 It's a different Mewtwo.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's a different Mewtwo.



There's more than one!?
Do they reproduce asexually?


----------



## Teal (Oct 19, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> There's more than one!?
> Do they reproduce asexually?


Created by a different group of people.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok is everyone on the GTS retarded?
I want to trade a scyther with a metal coat to get Scizor.
But almost all the Scythers available are only wanted in exchange for a Scizor.
If they set their wanted pokemon to scyther, both parties would get scizor, but because these dumbasses have set it to want scizor, the other traders have to already have scizor to trade to get another scizor?
Its retarded enough one person doing it, but almost all of them are.

Oh and why do people only want these pokemon?

Yvetal
Scizor
Feebas


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm no pro, but Feebas turns into Milotic. Yvetal is probably being asked for by thousands of 4th graders. And Scizor I believe is just an extremely good Pokemon.


----------



## Aquin (Oct 19, 2013)

If you guys are in need of Pokemoney, Secret Super Training lvl 1, top middle level: Leaf Stone Cup seems to give me a lot of stardust. You can finish it quick as hell with a fully supertrained Pokemon. So far I've gotten around 3 out of 5 plays.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the Pokemon assigned to you for the friend safari is the same no matter who adds you? If anyone wants to know the Pokemon they'll be giving out, I can tell them. Six has Sneasel, Misomie has Spheal...



Harbinger said:


> Ok is everyone on the GTS retarded?
> I want to trade a scyther with a metal coat to get Scizor.
> But almost all the Scythers available are only wanted in exchange for a Scizor.
> If they set their wanted pokemon to scyther, both parties would get scizor, but because these dumbasses have set it to want scizor, the other traders have to already have scizor to trade to get another scizor?
> ...


Because if you offer a Scyther with a Metal Coat for another Scyther, odds are you're just gonna get a Scyther.
If you want to do a trade like that, you should ask a friend.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Distorted (Oct 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think the Pokemon assigned to you for the friend safari is the same no matter who adds you? If anyone wants to know the Pokemon they'll be giving out, I can tell them. Six has Sneasel, Misomie has Spheal...



My friend says I have Charmeleon assigned to me. Is that true? I'm Djinn in-game.

Edit:
Also, is it funny that my old boss looks just like Spritzee?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> My friend says I have Charmeleon assigned to me. Is that true? I'm Djinn in-game.


Yes! Charmeleon, and Pansear. I think you get another one once you beat the Champion.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes! Charmeleon, and Pansear. I think you get another one once you beat the Champion.



Cool. Well, I'm about to take it to the champion so I guess we'll see in a bit.


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2013)

I think I'm addicted to wonder trade...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> I think I'm addicted to wonder trade...



It really is addicting. But it is also a rather cheap way to get pretty powerful PokÃ©mon early in the game...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of the friend safari, i have none, feel free to ad me, please 

4656 6460 8244


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok what the fuck, im trying to add people but it wont let, it says im offline, the wifi is on, its connected to the fucking internet now...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh and another thing, how do i re-battle trainers i have beat before?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok is everyone on the GTS retarded?
> I want to trade a scyther with a metal coat to get Scizor.
> But almost all the Scythers available are only wanted in exchange for a Scizor.
> If they set their wanted pokemon to scyther, both parties would get scizor, but because these dumbasses have set it to want scizor, the other traders have to already have scizor to trade to get another scizor?


If they just ask for another Scyther, they're probably not going to be given one that is holding a metal coat.

EDIT: Just realised SirRob beat me to it, I didn't see there was another page.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If they just ask for another Scyther, they're probably not going to be given one that is holding a metal coat.



Oh, and I added you Harbinger.

EDIT: Oops, meant to edit my previous post, not post a second time!


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Catching Goomy is proving to be a pain. I've had legendaries give me less issue


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Catching Goomy is proving to be a pain. I've had legendaries give me less issue



Got one to trade if your interested?
And thanks Dingo. Cant see you though, do i have to confirm it somewhere?


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Got one to trade if your interested?
> And thanks Dingo.



Nah I got the little bastards. Now I'm gonna go rub the fuck out of him on Amie. Fuck you Goomy.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

D:

Anyway went back through the thread, added y'all i think.
Add me and fite me irl kid as the xbox lobbies say.
Im online now.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Oh and another thing, how do i re-battle trainers i have beat before?


You can't, the Vs. Seeker was removed from Heart Gold/Soul Silver onwards. 
The battle chateau has trainers you can fight regularly though, plus gym leaders and elite 4 members will show up if your rank is high enough. I haven't tried using the writs yet, but I'm assuming they're useful for grinding-- Serebii says some of the writs increase the trainer's levels. It's the best way to get cash, at least.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You can't, the Vs. Seeker was removed from Heart Gold/Soul Silver onwards.
> The battle chateau has trainers you can fight regularly though, plus gym leaders and elite 4 members will show up if your rank is high enough. I haven't tried using the writs yet, but I'm assuming they're useful for grinding-- Serebii says some of the writs increase the trainer's levels. It's the best way to get cash, at least.



Well that blows. I was wondering if there was an option for that... At least with the chateau you have an option to grind and get cash but still, it doesn't really make sense to remove a feature like the VS Seeker just to replace it with another feature that is a lot more limiting.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Well that blows. I was wondering if there was an option for that... At least with the chateau you have an option to grind and get cash but still, it doesn't really make sense to remove a feature like the VS Seeker just to replace it with another feature that is a lot more limiting.


Well the chateau doesn't really serve the same purpose-- The chateau's intended for grinding, which it does way better than the VS Seeker. So they didn't replace the feature so much as they removed it altogether.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this the same chateau thing where you earn BP? because im getting no xp for that.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

It's very disconcerting not having any clue who anyone is on DS, Without using same names as on here. I have no idea who I'm battling...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

R-wiz prepare to die.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> R-wiz prepare to die.



AH! It was you! I didn't respond first time cos i was training lvl 5's 

And die I did. Could of gone better.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope people know who I am online, I'm the one with the hat.



Harbinger said:


> Is this the same chateau thing where you earn BP? because im getting no xp for that.


Nah, the Chateau is the place next to the Day Care.
Speaking of the Maison, wow, you get 48 BP from the Single challenge. And it goes by so much faster than the Tower/Subway.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> AH! It was you! I didn't respond first time cos i was training lvl 5's
> 
> And die I did. Could of gone better.



That fight was epic, GG. Your poor, poor gogoat.
And wtf, the first furry i play with online has to open with 3 all canine pokemon.

Whats your code Rob?


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> That fight was epic, GG. Your poor, poor gogoat.
> And wtf, the first furry i play with online has to open with 3 all canine pokemon.



Never has a Pokemon been so stranded.

And in reflection it was a perfect opening trio there. Not intentional, I just went with the order I got them out of the PC in.

(Also Rob is on 1st page, add him from there)


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

FFs, been trecking through the pages from last backwards one by one, never looked at the first damn page.


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuck your Yevetal. Bastard. :3

I won by pure chance. And you only using 4.

My team isn't all that great, but I'm only on the 6th gym. I'm just using my favorite pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Got one to trade if your interested?
> And thanks Dingo. Cant see you though, do i have to confirm it somewhere?


You have to put mine in as well for us to both connect. We've got a list of people's codes in the thread's OP.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Whit you lil shit, would have had you then if i had realised you were allowed to use all your pokemon, good battle


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Whit you lil shit, would have had you then if i had realised you were allowed to use all your pokemon, good battle



I'm no good at double battles. 
Hence the Chatot. Sing -> echoing voice spam :3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

Egad, there's one Sky Trainer who leads into battle with an EMOLGA!  That is SO not fair.

BTW, I totally nicknamed a female Mr.Mime "Mrs.Mime" just because.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 20, 2013)

Added a bunch of people from the OP!  If I pop up in your friend safari, let me know what type I am.

Currently just beat the 3rd gym.  I'm super slow.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

I still haven't even reached the 3rd gym.

One of my favorite team members is a female Rivalry Litleo (named "Nalla") with Bulldoze (a.k.a. Earthquake Jr.).  In one Horde battle I bulldozed 4 of 5 Pokemon in one turn, the only reason the other one survived was because it was male.

Oh and protip: Next Balls seem practically custom-tailored for Hordes (better than a Great Ball under Lv.30, better than Ultra under Lv.20) .


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

If I'm honest, I thought that I'd be really addicted to playing this game. Thing is, I'm not, and I don't know why.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If I'm honest, I thought that I'd be really addicted to playing this game. Thing is, I'm not, and I don't know why.


I haven't touched it in two days. Just been posting here about it. 
I was dragged away by Daggerfall and Dragon's Crown. It's not bad, but it lost it's charm for me after the first gym. Fixed a lot of Pokemon's problems though even if it added a few new ones for me.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

After finishing this, I fancy playing Stormsilver. But only having it on laptop is a pain.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

Is it just me or does Shalour City's music sound like something from _Okami_?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Y'know, all these Mega Stones take the name of the full evolution and put -ite or -nite on the end. Now it's just occured to me that there is a good reason why Dragonite has no mega evolution.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone know what i am under the safari?
Character names Dire Wolf.
Its probably a good idea to edit the names of everyones character next to their friend codes aswell.

Here's some mroe lil tidbits that would be interesting to add to the OP. I dont know if the pokemon a friend influences into a safari is the same for everyone but here's who has what on mine.


Cole = Fighting
Hewge = Ice
Sam = Ground
Eddie = Grass
Rob = Ghost
Brianne = Normal

Really hope i get something cool like Steele, dark, or dragon


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, all these Mega Stones take the name of the full evolution and put -ite or -nite on the end. Now it's just occured to me that there is a good reason why Dragonite has no mega evolution.



ROFL!!! Classy observation. xD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, anyone who's into competitive Pokemon? (no one) Defog now removes hazards on *both* sides of the field. Previously only Rapid Spin could remove them. 



Harbinger said:


> Anyone know what i am under the safari?
> Character names Dire Wolf.
> Its probably a good idea to edit the names of everyones character next to their friend codes aswell.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I can add names and Pokemon Safari Pokemon. I'll do it when I'm feeling masochistic though, not right now.
Ghost, huh? Know which ones?



DrDingo said:


> Y'know, all these Mega Stones take the name of the full evolution and put -ite or -nite on the end. Now it's just occured to me that there is a good reason why Dragonite has no mega evolution.


Except Japan. :V


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Is it just me or does Shalour City's music sound like something from _Okami_?



 ED: The 'Himiko's Shrine' music from _Seikanyou_? Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

That's the game I was trying to think of when I heard it. I agree.


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Anyone know what i am under the safari?
> Character names Dire Wolf.
> Its probably a good idea to edit the names of everyones character next to their friend codes aswell.
> 
> ...



Fighting? I have, like, 5 flying types on my team :c


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, anyone who's into competitive Pokemon? (no one) Defog now removes hazards on *both* sides of the field. Previously only Rapid Spin could remove them.
> 
> Oh yeah, I can add names and Pokemon Safari Pokemon. I'll do it when I'm feeling masochistic though, not right now.
> Ghost, huh? Know which ones?
> ...



Shuppet and Phantump.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Shuppet and Phantump.


Yay! Mega Banette for everyone!
So I don't have a third? Maybe I just have to be online more for the game completion to take effect.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

I think so, or i just dont have the patience to wait around enough 
Anyone found mine yet?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank fucking lord for Tumblr. Been wanting this for a while.


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweet, I didn't know you had put all the FCs in the OP.

I'm gonna add lots of you now. >:}


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, anyone who's into competitive Pokemon? (no one) Defog now removes hazards on *both* sides of the field.


YESSSSSSS!  Finally, a way for Flying types to combat Stealth Rock!

Notice how the Grass type is now immune to powder/spore moves (Poison Powder, Stun Spore, etc.) ?

PS - Serena challenges you to a rival battle in front of Gym #4.  She specifically asks if you'll show off Mega Evolution for her.  The result?  I sweep her entire team with Mega Lucario.  And not Korrina's Lucario btw, _my own_ Lucario that I caught as a wild Riolu.  I don't know how high the bonding requirement for Mega Evolution is but it's made of win that I already reached it.

Also, Gym #4 is apparently Grass.  Sorry, Frogadier and Lapras (and Quilladin) but you'll probably have to sit this one out.  Let's see . . . between Braixen, Charmeleon, Litleo, Fletchinder, Hawlucha, and (mega)Lucario, I've got a full team of Grass killers on me.  Think I'll have any trouble?  (Actually, wanna bet my Braixen will be fully evolved by the end of the Gym?)


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> YESSSSSSS!  Finally, a way for Flying types to combat Stealth Rock!
> 
> Notice how the Grass type is now immune to powder/spore moves (Poison Powder, Stun Spore, etc.) ?


Yeah. I use my Venusaur's sleep powder to catch pokemon, and catching Grass-types is a pain.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

I updated the OP. There's still holes... if I missed anyone's code or any info at all, please post it.


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Harbinger, your friend safari has shuppet, pumpkaboo and SPIRITOMB.

Does anyone know what I have in mine?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

Gym Battle time!



Spoiler: Grass Gym battle



First up, my Hawlucha versus Jumpluff.

WTF ACROBATICS?!?  Okay, crap, so much for Hawlucha.  Charmeleon at least lands a Fire Fang but goes down too.  (Jumpluff outspeeds half my team.)  Fletchinder finishes it off with Fly (nice to finally have that HM on me).  Next up, the Gym Leader's Gogoat!  (Is this his star team member?)

Fletchinder Roosts off the damage, Gogoat uses Take Down and FLAME BODY gets him!  You know, that just made this battle a lot easier.  Fly for massive damage!

Last up . . . Weepinbell?  Okay, this battle's essentially won, but I can't exactly let Fletchinder go hogging all the fun, can I?  Braixen, you finish this.  One Fire Spin and it's in the red -- oh, that's right, Gym Leader has a Hyper Potion on him.  Still, Psyshock is a OHKO.  I win!

Okay, yeah, that was too easy, I want a rematch.  Leading with Charmeleon, Smokescreen buys me some extra turns, Ramos uses up his Hyper Potion on Jumpluff before Charmeleon and then Litleo take it down with Fire Fang.

Gogoat is second up and has not just Take Down but Bulldoze, too.  But Litleo got off a good Endeavor before going down (left Gogoat with 33HP, from about 100), time for Braixen to win it.  Let's not go crazy here.  Light Screen vs. PoisonPowder, Fire Spin does about 80% damage (awesome for a low-power move).  Maybe I shouldn't let Braixen hog all the fun, though, let's see if I can make some other Pokemon level up.  Like Hawlucha (Light Screen is still in effect for me).  Hey, I just Encored a Gastro Acid!  Yep, Weepinbell is officially harmless now.  Okay, Mrs. Luchador, let's win this thing.



Hawlucha learned Flying Press!  Holy . . . this move's description is *officially* "Fighting + Flying simultaneously", whatever that means (the icon is still solely Fighting, but it's most definitely supereffective against a Lucario).  Hmm ... do I smell a Hawlucha signature move?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

Ninetales is my third? Awesomesauce!

Also Harbinger if you don't add me this instant I will find you and put the code in myself.


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

... 
All this talk about competitive pokemon... 
... And I'm just making PR videos. 

My latest PR video is by far my favorite. It's truly amazing.


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2013)

Wither said:


> ...
> All this talk about competitive pokemon...
> ... And I'm just making PR videos.
> 
> My latest PR video is by far my favorite. It's truly amazing.



[20:16:04] Wither: Check my new one
[20:16:09] Wither: It's fantastic

[20:57:38] Six: oh
[20:57:38] Six: my
[20:57:38] Six: god
[20:57:39] Six: oh
[20:57:41] Six: my
[20:57:41] Six: god
[20:57:42] Six: oh
[20:57:44] Six: my
[20:57:46] Six: god
[20:57:50] Six: what


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

does he strip or something


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

PR?


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> does he strip or something



it's like pi times as arousing


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Wither said:


> ...
> All this talk about competitive pokemon...
> ... And I'm just making PR videos.
> 
> My latest PR video is by far my favorite. It's truly amazing.


I think I made a new PR video, but I'm not sure since I don't know if I saved properly. When you go to the shooting place, does the PR video you're currently using take up one of the three saved video slots?


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Fourty-nine Electrike laters.
Finally found a Rash one.
I can rest in peace at last.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone remember when I said I reset my game and got a female starter?

I'm now kinda wishing I had persisted with the original playthrough (and male starter) all along, because I think Delphox's design fits a male Pokemon better than a female (which is precisely *opposite* the impression I got from Braixen's design).


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone remember when I said I reset my game and got a female starter?
> 
> I'm now kinda wishing I had persisted with the original playthrough (and male starter) all along, because I think Delphox's design fits a male Pokemon better than a female (which is precisely *opposite* the impression I got from Braixen's design).


I always sorta imagined Delphox to be a witch. I'm curious about the way you look at it now. I don't really see much male resemblance.


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Delphox? As a male? What angle are you looking at it, because that almost definitely does NOT look like a male. xD It's supposed to be based off a witch.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 20, 2013)

Wait... What's this friend Safari thing?!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 20, 2013)

I finally got my third badge!
I'm about 30 or so hours in. ^^'


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Wait... What's this friend Safari thing?!



You use friend codes to find specially assigned pokemon you catch in a fixed area. The more friend codes you have, the more pokemon you're able to get. 

Also you give me spheals, and I love you for that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 20, 2013)

Well that's sad... I just got the Lucario from Korrina. But I already had a level 38 Lucario in my team so I just took it's mega stone and banished it to box 1.
That makes me feel kinda awful because it actually wanted to come with me XD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

What's this about Spheals? Is that his third one?



CaptainCool said:


> Well that's sad... I just got the Lucario from Korrina. But I already had a level 38 Lucario in my team so I just took it's mega stone and banished it to box 1.
> That makes me feel kinda awful because it actually wanted to come with me XD


All Pokemon you encounter in the wild want to come with you. That's why they approach you.

_And then you kill them._


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

SirRob said:


> What's this about Spheals? Is that his third one?
> 
> All Pokemon you encounter in the wild want to come with you. That's why they approach you.
> 
> _And then you kill them._



Oops, my bad. Misomie gives out Spheal.  As well as Piloswine and Beartic.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

KlassBeta said:


> Delphox? As a male? What angle are you looking at it, because that almost definitely does NOT look like a male. xD It's supposed to be based off a witch.


No, more like an oracle (it puts the "Delphi" in Delphox -- though to be fair the Japanese name simply uses "mage").  And yes, I totally do see it (the Sugimori art especially) more as an aged male seer/wizard/oracle type thing than a female.

I am also absolutely determined to do penance for the original Fennekin that died when I reset my save game -- I'm training up a male Delphox as we speak.  Lv.23 Braixen currently. Even if I end up with a M/F Delphox tag team, I *will* see this starter, fully evolved, in both genders.

Oh, and mr. Team Flare Grunt with a Scraggy and Croagunk in the Power Plant, my Fletchinder is SO totally going to eat you alive.  First I burn you with Flame Body (that ability has won me more battles than I care to count!), then I soar up high while your Jump Kick misses, then it's DEATH FROM ABOVE, baby.  And my young Braixen totally OWNED your Lv.32 Croagunk (seriously, no Dark attacks on that thing?).

And I finally figured out all the stat bag designs in Core Training!
- HP: Azurill family
- Attack: Machop family
- Defense: Aron family
- Sp.Atk: Litwick family
- Sp.Def: Ralts family
- Speed: Zubat family


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm ground on safari eh? Mus be 'cos I'm so....down to earth!

Someone hit me. Plz.

And Harb, you do Ghost. In case ya were curious


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> my young Braixen totally OWNED your Lv.32 Croagunk (seriously, no Dark attacks on that thing?).


It doesn't matter if it did, anyway. Braixen is pure fire-type.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm ground on safari eh? Mus be 'cos I'm so....down to earth!
> 
> Someone hit me. Plz.
> 
> And Harb, you do Ghost. In case ya were curious



Holy crap, for the gang of friends nick name i chose Ghost, my character name was Dire Wolf so i picked Ghost as in ghost the dire wolf from Game of thrones, plus Ghost from MW2.

COINCIDENCE?!

I think probably maybe...
Also damn, was hoping it would be something cool like steele, dark, or dragon


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JVFaSXuujI

PR videos, yo. They be hilarious.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Also damn, was hoping it would be something cool like steele, dark, or dragon



But you did give me a Spiritomb. 

What Pokemon are people getting off mai larnd?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Beat the 6th boss just now. I didn't realize I was fighting fairy types. I stopped using Blazibroke because well he's broke. XD
Used Lapras. But then...she tossed out Sylveon.






>Immediately switch to level 53 Blaziken
>Mega
>Brave Bird 

JUST because it was Sylveon. >:c


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Beat the 6th boss just now. I didn't realize I was fighting fairy types. I stopped using Blazibroke because well he's broke. XD
> Used Lapras. But then...she tossed out Sylveon.
> 
> 
> ...



That Sylveon one shot my level 53 Talonflame. Bunch of bullshit. Fuck Sylveon.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

Valerie's terrifying.
You know, the way the game presents fairy types is kinda creepy in general.


----------



## BRN (Oct 20, 2013)

Anybody know what I can give ya' in Friend Safari?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

I listed what everyone has in the OP. You've got Sneasel and skull diaper.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Calem has fucking jokes. lol



Wither said:


> That Sylveon one shot my level 53 Talonflame. Bunch of bullshit. Fuck Sylveon.



...I one shot everything of hers. Sylveons actually tough? Huh. Didn't give the little fucker a chance to demonstrate. I just pulled out the nuke because I hate Eevees. :/

EDIT: I swear to fucking fuck, if anyone chooses the big nugget over the Master Ball, I'm going to pick up the galaxy and throw it out the fucking window. Do you get both if you choose the nugget?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

But of course.

And -- *HOLY CRAP YOU CAN BUY PREMIERE BALLS IN LUMIOSE CITY!*  Ima stocking up NOW.

The two-star restaurant is . . . weird.  I chose Triple Battles and sent in Braixen, Quilladin, and Frogadier.  The last battle was against the chef who had a team of Simisage, Simipour, and Simisear.  EPIC!  However, two of my guys went down on turn one so it was up to Absol, Delphox, and Fletchinder to finish the job (and they did, in exactly 3 turns no less).  But . . . seriously, what kind of avant-garde imagination does their chef HAVE?  "The gastronomical equivalent of a Gastly gazing at a Hex Maniac?"


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Cole = Fighting
> Hewge = Ice
> Sam = Ground
> Eddie = Grass
> ...



Normal?!  What 'mons do I give?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't like boss 6. She looked like a totem pole. :<



Stratadrake said:


> But of course.
> 
> And -- *HOLY CRAP YOU CAN BUY PREMIERE BALLS IN LUMIOSE CITY!*  Ima stocking up NOW.



Wait what's special about them? I thought they were just...blank. :I


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Calem has fucking jokes. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked nugget. 
Because fuck the police. 

He gave me a master ball anyways c:


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

NO!
Amaura is NOT evolving!!! I won't have it! QnQ


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> NO!
> Amaura is NOT evolving!!! I won't have it! QnQ


HE SO COOL DOE. 

... geddit? cool... har.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wait what's special about Premiere Balls? I thought they were just...blank. :I


Precisely!  They're literally just Poke Balls of a different color, so you can assign whatever meaning YOU want to them.  I use them for captures of personal favorite 'Mons (my Absol and Fletchinder are both in Premiere Balls.  So is at least one Eevee, Mienfoo, Hawlucha, Riolu....)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Wither said:


> HE SO COOL DOE.
> 
> ... geddit? cool... har.










Stratadrake said:


> Precisely!  They're literally just Poke Balls of a different color, so you can assign whatever meaning YOU want to them.  I use them for captures of personal favorite 'Mons (my Absol and Fletchinder are both in Premiere Balls.  So is at least one Eevee, Mienfoo, Hawlucha, Riolu....)



That was beautiful.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm curious about the description of Flying Press.  It's classified as a Fighting move, but the description calls it "Flying _and_ Fighting simultaneously".  One thing's for sure, it was supereffective against my Lucario....  let's see...

- vs. Bug (Nincada): 1x
- vs. Psychic (Espurr): 1x(!)

- vs. Lunatone/Solrock: 1/2x
- vs. Oddish: 1x (2x Flying vs. Grass, 1/2 Fighting vs. Poison)
- vs. Honedge: Immune

Fortunately Flying and Fighting don't appear to share any strengths or weaknesses against any target type, so I guess the game actually _can_ just multiply the two types together.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm curious about the description of Flying Press.  It's classified as a Fighting move, but the description calls it "Flying _and_ Fighting simultaneously".  One thing's for sure, it was supereffective against my Lucario....  let's see...
> 
> - vs. Bug (Nincada): 1x
> - vs. Psychic (Espurr): 1x(!)
> ...



It is a weird move. I thought it would destroy my Aggron, but it actually did neutral damage against her. But since her typing makes flying /4 and fighting x4, then I guess it all cancels out. Math ftw!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Precisely!  They're literally just Poke Balls of a different color, so you can assign whatever meaning YOU want to them.  I use them for captures of personal favorite 'Mons (my Absol and Fletchinder are both in Premiere Balls.  So is at least one Eevee, Mienfoo, Hawlucha, Riolu....)


I caught 



Spoiler: pokemon



Zygarde


 in a heal ball.

I wanted to catch all the legendaries in funny balls. I had to use a Timer ball on Mewtwo though 'cause I didn't save in a while and was worried it was running out of PP.


----------



## Wither (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


Yeah. 
... 
Yeah.... Yeeeeeaaahhh... 

Are you my friend? My DS says we're not friends. I guess we ain't friends. You must be my rival. 

I can name my rival. I name you "that douchebag". Not friend = death.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> It is a weird move. I thought it would destroy my Aggron, but it actually did neutral damage against her. But since her typing makes flying /4 and fighting x4, then I guess it all cancels out. Math ftw!


Yeah, so far my encounters with dual-typed Pokemon hold out that it just multiplies all four types together.  Though that still doesn't explain what makes it 1x against a Psychic Espurr (unless I misread that)....


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Wither said:


> Yeah.
> ...
> Yeah.... Yeeeeeaaahhh...
> 
> ...



I'm fine. I don't take the game too seriously enough to really care for trading and battling (I've done two online Pokemon matches in my life).


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm fine. I don't take the game too seriously enough to really care for trading and battling (I've done two online Pokemon matches in my life).



You're not missing much. Just a bunch of legendaries and Blaziken running around. I fought someone with that new dragon Zygarde and he almost rolled my whole team. Luckily my Lucario had Hidden power Ice and it went down like limp noodle. 

I'm gonna make a sandstorm team like I did last gen. I can't get enough of that grit, son.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

...Zygarde?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Zygarde?



It's the third of the main X and Y legends. It's dragon/ground and while not as deadly as it's counterparts, still very dangerous.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

That thing...is frightening looking. Holy shit. How did I miss that.


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That thing...is frightening looking. Holy shit. How did I miss that.


 It's cute. >:[


----------



## SirRob (Oct 21, 2013)

I can imagine how this friend safari thing would play out among elementary school kids. Eww, we're not playing with you, you're a STUNFISK!

[yt]AmSbUeDWoEQ[/yt]


----------



## Wither (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm fine. I don't take the game too seriously enough to really care for trading and battling (I've done two online Pokemon matches in my life).


(I don't do much battlin and trading either. I just wanted to be a friiieeeennnd :c)


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I can imagine how this friend safari thing would play out among elementary school kids. Eww, we're not playing with you, you're a STUNFISK!
> 
> [yt]AmSbUeDWoEQ[/yt]


 Reminds me of my PR video, except with my trainer and not an Espurr.


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2013)

I caught a Floatzel in one of my buddy's safari. Also saw a Frogadier, but some kind soul already traded me one so I wasn't as impressed. But still, my 'dex is startin to look pretty healthy. Only need about 20 new mons, and for Pokemon Bank to be a thing, and I can complete this one too.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to take on the Electric gym, right?  But I can't take Frogadier or Fletchinder or Hawlucha anywhere near here.  I need to evolve Quilladin and Tyrunt needs some serious level-grinding (of course, there's always Mega Lucario and my two Delphox if I need them), but since Electric types LOVE to paralyze you, I think the best thing I can bring in is my own Electric-type, in other words:  a Volt Absorb Jolteon.

So I go Eevee hunting and encounter a wild Eevee, only to promptly realize that with possible exception of Tyrunt's Ancientpower, I don't have anything that Eevee can take a hit from.  So it's up to Fletchinder and Flame Body again, and -- HEY WAIT A MINUTE I THOUGHT YOU WERE BURNED?  . . . Okay, apparently Eevees also learn "Refresh" so they can cure burns/paralysis.

It took like thirty-plus turns to snag that wild Eevee, but it's TOTALLY worth it.  Jolteons can learn Dig and Charge Beam, plus he's also got one of the perfect Natures for a Jolteon (+Sp.Atk, -Spd) too.

In other news, my mother Delphox has medals from all 30 Super Training regimens now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 21, 2013)

It took me a long time...
But my Goomy finally evolved.


----------



## Wither (Oct 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Time to take on the Electric gym, right?  But I can't take Frogadier or Fletchinder or Hawlucha anywhere near here.  I need to evolve Quilladin and Tyrunt needs some serious level-grinding (of course, there's always Mega Lucario and my two Delphox if I need them), but since Electric types LOVE to paralyze you, I think the best thing I can bring in is my own Electric-type, in other words:  a Volt Absorb Jolteon.
> 
> So I go Eevee hunting and encounter a wild Eevee, only to promptly realize that with possible exception of Tyrunt's Ancientpower, I don't have anything that Eevee can take a hit from.  So it's up to Fletchinder and Flame Body again, and -- HEY WAIT A MINUTE I THOUGHT YOU WERE BURNED?  . . . Okay, apparently Eevees also learn "Refresh" so they can cure burns/paralysis.
> 
> ...



... 
I just rolled up and decimated that gym with my Talonflame. 

You make it sound so complicated o-o


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

If they're in the Lv.35 to 40 range, Talonflame might have a bit of trouble (despite Roost).  Delphox could probably walk all over them (she's packing Psyshock for any surprise special tanks), and given a few Power-Up Punches nothing can stand up to my Lucario for long.  But I also want to be kinda sporting....

(...though given how I totally conquered the Grass gym, "sporting" doesn't necessarily mean "make it harder".)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 21, 2013)

I played a few rating matches, modifying my in-game team for the format. I tried free battles too, but apparently they let in legendaries. 
Anyway, from what I've seen, Garchomp is king, Aegislash is overrated, and Protean Greninja gets STAB on EVERYTHING!


----------



## BRN (Oct 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> If they're in the Lv.35 to 40 range, Talonflame might have a bit of trouble (despite Roost).  Delphox could probably walk all over them (she's packing Psyshock for any surprise special tanks), and given a few Power-Up Punches nothing can stand up to my Lucario for long.  But I also want to be kinda sporting....
> 
> (...though given how I totally conquered the Grass gym, "sporting" doesn't necessarily mean "make it harder".)



I'm surprised at your levelling - most of my team is 35 to 40, but I'm merely at the city with the monorail. Maybe I should turn off XP share...


----------



## BRN (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm surprised at your levelling - most of my team is 35 to 40, but I'm merely at the city with the monorail. Maybe I should turn off XP share...



That's where I arrived today as well. So far I have a level 38 Charizard, a level 37 Greninja, a level 39 Lucario, a level 32 Amaura, a level 39 Gabite (thank you, wonder share :V) and a level 34 Pikachu.
I can't be bothered to grind with Pikachu and Amaura right now, mainly because I might replace Pikachu with something else soon anyway, like a Jolteon or something. That's also why I am holding on to that thunder stone for now.
So I keep the exp share on. But from what I have seen I am already on an average level to completely annihilate almost all gym leaders :T



BRN said:


>



Oh no...

Edit: Make that level 39 CHarizard and level 40 Lucario :V
Edit 2: And level 40 Grabite... FFs...
Edit 3: OH GOOD! Grass gym. Mega Charizard is gonna have SO much fun XD


----------



## Wither (Oct 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I played a few rating matches, modifying my in-game team for the format. I tried free battles too, but apparently they let in legendaries.
> Anyway, from what I've seen, Garchomp is king, Aegislash is overrated, and Protean Greninja gets STAB on EVERYTHING!



Duoblade evolite c:

If you want the be more of an ass with evolite Duoblade the teach him rest and sleep talk and keep the move sacred sword.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm surprised at your levelling - most of my team is 35 to 40, but I'm merely at the city with the monorail. Maybe I should turn off XP share...


I do have my Exp.Share turned off, but three (four counting Talonflame) of my Pokemon are still approaching Lv.40 and rather fast.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I do have my Exp.Share turned off, but three (four counting Talonflame) of my Pokemon are still approaching Lv.40 and rather fast.



Yeah, leveling up individual PokÃ©mon really doesn't take all that long.
I actually had to stop training my Lucario before it hit level 30 because I didn't have the level 50 badge yet. At the time I didn't know that a high friendship means that a PokÃ©mon will keep listening to you^^
But my Gabite, which I got through wonder trade as I said above, always gets an exp boost because it's a traded PokÃ©mon so it went past level 30 really damn quickly and became useless for some time XD


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Hell yeah! Caught my Xerneas in a Premier Ball! :3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 21, 2013)

My Goomy...
It finally evolved!!! :'D


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Haha, I just found out that one of my friends set their in-game nickname to Mr Bond, so that all his rivals say something like 'Hello, Mr Bond' when they meet him. And to think I missed out on such a great opportunity to put something epic as my nickname.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

Just caught my favorites: a Volt Absorb Chinchou (because Lanturn is my favorite fish Pokemon ever).  He and Jolteon will make an awesome tag team for Lumiose's gym leader once their levels are up to par....

Turns out the reason I was finding so many Luvdisc is because I forgot to swap out the Old Rod for the Good Rod.  Anyone want a Skrelp?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2013)

Dingo you bastard...
TBH i just wanted to battle anyone to show off my mega Garchomp and draco meteor 

And also faires can all go fuck themselves, seriously they are over powered as shit, super effective to most of my favorite pokemon which is annoying as hell.

And also im getting seriously pissing off with the amount of infuriating idiots asking for Yveltal in the GTS. EVERYTHING i look for all they want is Yveltal, oh and mewtwo, and Zapdos, feebas, and Scizor.
All i want is a bastard scyther with metal coat to trade for my scyther holding metal coat, but no. But then, that idiot with the level 1 scyther asking for a Yveltal is highly tempting.


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2013)

If you need to evolve your Scyther I can help you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

WOO critical capture on Eevee XD I forgot to pack a Mon to weaken it with and just threw a dusk ball and hoped for the best


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Dingo you bastard...
> TBH i just wanted to battle anyone to show off my mega Garchomp and draco meteor
> 
> And also faires can all go fuck themselves, seriously they are over powered as shit, super effective to most of my favorite pokemon which is annoying as hell.
> ...


How about you trade your Scyther to me and I trade it back to you? It'd be a lot easier. Come to think of it, I'd like to trade and evolve my Gurdurr too.
EDIT: Didn't realise there was another page. Teal beat me to it with the idea.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2013)

Well i'll be online in 3 minutes, will see whose online first #
Thanks both of you anyway 
And yeah would love to have her back rather than another scizor, named her after the species of mantis she's probably influenced by in design ^_^


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 21, 2013)

Am I the only one in disbelief that Fairy is immune to Dragon? Like, the only way I can explain it is that dragons are usually part of fairy tales. But it's just.

HUGE ASS NINE FEET DRAGON AGAINST JIGGLYPUFF.
DRAGON USES SOMETHING LIKE AN EARTH-SHATTERING DRACO METEOR.
JIGGLYPUFF'S REACTION: "LOL."

I also understand it's for balancing reasons, but. It's just one of those things.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, err.. Harbinger? Your Scizor wanted to learn Iron Head, but I didn't want to delete any moves. If you wanna learn it, go to the Move Relearner.


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2013)

You beat me to it Dingo.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

.. Ah damn. I accidentally chose 3 pokemon instead of 6 for the battle. I think I did pretty well under the circumstances, eh Harbinger?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

So THIS is why Fairy beats Dragon.


Spoiler: Fairy vs. Dragon


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> .. Ah damn. I accidentally chose 3 pokemon instead of 6 for the battle. I think I did pretty well under the circumstances, eh Harbinger?



Yeah thanks Dingo for the Scizor, will have to remember where that move relearner is now.
I love how the reveal was "FOOL!!! WITH MY SCIZOR I NOW EVOLVE IT INTO MEGA SCIZOR!!!!! - Oh its dead..."
And yeah i was doing some soul searching shit after my many defeats to you to revaluate my play style and pokemon team, finally get it all sorted and you only use half of yours


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah thanks Dingo for the Scizor, will have to remember where that move relearner is now.
> I love how the reveal was "FOOL!!! WITH MY SCIZOR I NOW EVOLVE IT INTO MEGA SCIZOR!!!!! - Oh its dead..."
> And yeah i was doing some soul searching shit after my many defeats to you to revaluate my play style and pokemon team, finally get it all sorted and you only use half of yours


This just reminds me of the fact that I'm _so_ going to enjoy it when Pokemon Bank comes out in December and I can be reunited with all of my classic team members. For the competitive battlers here, _that_ is going to be the time when it gets very interesting indeed.


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2013)

In December, it will be the day of the many transfers. I got 4 games to ship everything off onto Y, and possibly X by then too if I can get it. 

Also, my safari is rubbishtastic. Phanphy's cool, but just a big meh on the rest. Disappoint.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2013)

Man, I'm glad that I made the switch from Pikachu to Jolteon. Especially since I got a jolly one. It's so fucking fast! XD Still just level 29 though. Lil buddy got some hard work ahead of him!
I think I'm also comfortable with throwing my friend code at you guys now... I have never played PokÃ©mon competitively though, I have no idea what I'm doing here XD
Friend code is 2895-7679-6809


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone got a Tyrunt or a Clauncher I can nab? I got 18 left to get on this 'Dex, and it's all the awkward stuff 

Edit: Added you btw CC. More the merrier eh ^.^


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know what to name Xerneaaaaaaaaaaas! O^O


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Has anyone got a Tyrunt or a Clauncher I can nab? I got 18 left to get on this 'Dex, and it's all the awkward stuff Edit: Added you btw CC. More the merrier eh ^.^


I have quite a lot of Claunchers. Add me to trade, my PSS name is Eddie.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Man, I'm glad that I made the switch from Pikachu to Jolteon.


Make no mistake, Jolteons are awesome.

I just beat Clemont at his own element, primarily with my Lanturn and Jolteon both packing Volt Absorb (which conveniently prevents Volt Tackle from letting Clemont's Emolga switch out).  Lanturn stalled that Emolga with Confuse Ray + Surf (using up two of Clemont's Hyper Potions in the process), but Heliolisk took it down with Grass Knot (though why not on turn one, I have no idea).  Jolteon took Heliolisk down with a few Digs, then took Magneton down with a few more Digs (almost without a scratch).  I totally missed the name of that new electric weather move, but I probably _could_ have beaten Clemont with just those two Pokemon -- if only I had healed up Jolteon first (Jolteon's HP was almost in the red, and Emolga critical KO'ed him with Aerial Ace).  Talonflame mopped everything up - just tanky enough to roost off Emolga's Volt Switches, her Ember packs a decent punch without triggering Static, and I finish the match in style -- WITH FLY.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

I always assumed Roserade was so tall! It surprised me when I saw one in battle and it looked maybe just over a foot in height.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2013)

It's almost 8pm here. It's about time for me to trek my butt all over Kalos to find these megastones. I am the night...


----------



## Willow (Oct 21, 2013)

So I've been Wonder Trading for well over an hour now and my best finds are a shiny Flabebe and a Froakie. Which is awesome because now I have all three starters (My cousin traded me a Chespin). 

Also how do you access the Friendzone Safari?


----------



## Aquin (Oct 21, 2013)

KlassBeta said:


> Am I the only one in disbelief that Fairy is immune to Dragon? Like, the only way I can explain it is that dragons are usually part of fairy tales. But it's just.
> 
> HUGE ASS NINE FEET DRAGON AGAINST JIGGLYPUFF.
> DRAGON USES SOMETHING LIKE AN EARTH-SHATTERING DRACO METEOR.
> ...



I think they made the fairy type to troll, honestly. I'm a dragon trainer. However yea using Draco Meteor against a friggin Jigglypuff and then seeing "It's not very effective" -1HP, would piss me the hell off.

I have a mix of pokemon for different situations that i try to regularly switch out and train for certain occasions. 

I just beat the 3rd gym recently, going slow because i want the game to last.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2013)

I decided that after I hatch this stupid Shiny Fennekin, I'm going for Chespin. I'll then use Shiny Chespin for my X play. I rather do like Shiny Chesnaught's look. 



Spoiler:  Shiny Chesnaught


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2013)

Mwahahahahahahahaaaaa!

They're mine! All the stones are mine! There's just one more I need to acquire. The one I covet above all the rest. The Aggronite will be mine. Mark my words...

Also the sundail is crazy awesome between 8 and 9 pm.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, looks like everyone in Gym 6 is about the Lv.40- range.  Nice to know my Lv.34 Rivalry Litleo can survive two Moonblasts to the face and still keep fighting against that Aromatisse, but it was pretty close -- like 3HP close -- without putting Thunder Wave on the fairy first and then flinching it twice with Headbutt, it wouldn't have happened.

So I guess it's time to turn the Exp.Share on and start some power levelling.  Hey Jolteon, you like the taste of cooked Basculin, right?  There's tons of them in Laverre City.  And Poliwhirl spirals are basically just giant bullseyes for that Charge Beam of yours.

PS: Critical capture on a wild female Combee!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2013)

I wasn't expecting Yveltal to be so ADORABLE in Amie! Omg!


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I have quite a lot of Claunchers. Add me to trade, my PSS name is Eddie.



I already got ya I think, I'll be on tonight late after work. Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a Slugma they can trade me?
One with either Flame Body or Magma Armor?

I need it for hatching eggs faster.

I can offer Fennekin and Ditto. (and other stuff)


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Does anyone have a Slugma they can trade me?
> One with either Flame Body or Magma Armor?
> 
> I need it for hatching eggs faster.
> ...



I can get a Larvesta with Flame Body.


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I can get a Larvesta with Flame Body.


That'll work too. (won't be as cute though)


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> That'll work too. (won't be as cute though)



Larvesta is pretty cute though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Make no mistake, Jolteons are awesome.



I'm training it right now and it's just tearing apart Mons that are 10 levels higher! :O
Also: "Jolteons speed harshly fell!" LIKE HE GIVES A FUCK! *attacks first anyway*



SirRob said:


> I wasn't expecting Yveltal to be so ADORABLE in Amie! Omg!



Looking forward to it! X3


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2013)

I just finally hatched my Shiny Fennekin.  He has a neutral nature and took 440 eggs (compared to Charmander's 107). 

Chespin, here I come!~

Edit: The Fennekin I used for breeding grew 66 levels and now has a pretty cool moveset (Psychic, Sunny Day, and Fire Blast). I'll level him up twice to evolve him. X'D


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> and took 440 eggs



Wow... What is the chance to hatch a shiny under ideal conditions again?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a 1/1365th chance if you are Masuda Methoding it.

It's nothing compared to normal odds. This stupid Latios on B2 refuses to be shiny and It's been well over 2k tries. D:<


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's a 1/1365th chance if you are Masuda Methoding it.
> 
> It's nothing compared to normal odds. This stupid Latios on B2 refuses to be shiny and It's been well over 2k tries. D:<



That's how probabilities work^^ Every time you try it it's a 1/1365th chance to get a shiny then.
Is it confirmed if this is actually true though? Is it really 1/1365 in the new games?

I also just added everyone in the OP.
Again, my friend code is 2895-7679-6809.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, still makes me mad though. Stupid Latios. D:<

I'm not sure. They might have different numbers this gen. I'm just assuming 5th gen's numbers and they make sense so far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, still makes me mad though. Stupid Latios. D:<
> 
> I'm not sure. They might have different numbers this gen. I'm just assuming 5th gen's numbers and they make sense so far.



Isn't it your own fault for wanting that shiny Latios? ;D

Even if they did change it they probably just changed the mechanism again but the probability is still the same^^
But in generation III, IV and V it worked the same way as far as I have heard. So even if they did change it they probably didn't change much.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, I'll update the OP when I get on the computer... I can't edit posts on the 3ds. 


Teal said:


> Does anyone have a Slugma they can trade me?
> One with either Flame Body or Magma Armor?
> 
> I need it for hatching eggs faster.


Talonflame actually does the same thing, plus it's got Fly access like Volcarona.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, finally got all 8 badges. Almost lost on Olympia but I forgot I had Tsarziken.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I already got ya I think, I'll be on tonight late after work. Anything in particular you're looking for?


I'll take pretty much anything if it helps you out, but if you have any Shellders, I'd quite like one. They're exclusive to Y when you use a Good Rod on Route 8.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;fz32L_v25Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz32L_v25Y0[/video]

Well then... :c


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

But Slugma is so cute. ;_;

I know someone who got a Xerneas through wondertrade. 
I wonder if it was hacked or not.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Where the hell is HM01?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 22, 2013)

And So my team is like this...
Greninja(Grimfang)
Talonflame(Solphoenix)
Pyroar(Slayernice)
Charizard(Dracimonde)
Sliggoo(Arclife)
Wrobel(Floatzel)

All around level 40ish


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Where the hell is HM01?


 Parfum Palace.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Ta ^_^


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> And So my team is like this...
> Greninja(Grimfang)
> Talonflame(Solphoenix)
> Pyroar(Slayernice)
> ...



I have a team of scrubs. I am BAD at Pokemon (even if I know a bit of the advanced stuff...a BIT)

Greninja(SirPachi...I swear to fucking Christ, if any of you make any XoPachi SirRob shipping nonsense, I will kill faces.)
Xerneas(Beacon)
Blaziken(Busted)
Amaura...I didn't name my precious. QnQ
Lapras(Big Blue)
Talonflame(Mala)

What have you guys got in your box?


----------



## BRN (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lapras(Big Blue)


Does it learn Extremespeed or Mach Punch?

Gallade [Adam]
Talonflame [Ifrit]
Frogadier [Charles]
Linoone [Nymlus]
Gible [Aeris]
Growlithe [Reno]


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'll take pretty much anything if it helps you out, but if you have any Shellders, I'd quite like one. They're exclusive to Y when you use a Good Rod on Route 8.



I do not, but I can obtain one in the name of progress.

I have a lovely Rufflet I can offer up for ya

Edit: Sorry CC, I had to get my team out!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

HAHA! I thought since we only list three Mons in the OP we fight 3 vs 3! XD Eddie just crushed me 3vs6 XD
And Xerneas and Mega Blaziken? Really? >__>


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm ready! Come back and battle me! I'm fed up of missing you now :L


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 22, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> HAHA! I thought since we only list three Mons in the OP we fight 3 vs 3! XD Eddie just crushed me 3vs6 XD
> And Xerneas and Mega Blaziken? Really? >__>


These are just the pokemon I'm playing through the game with. I haven't even got the 8th badge yet, and Battle Requests are flying at me from all directions.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> These are just the pokemon I'm playing through the game with. I haven't even got the 8th badge yet, and Battle Requests are flying at me from all directions.



Don't mind me, I'm just pissed that I lost XP
I'm a sore looser which is why I rarely play online.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm ready! Come back and battle me! I'm fed up of missing you now :L



Ok.
I've never been good at playing Pokermans with others, I don't think I'll win a whole lot of battles.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm running a team of five while I breed, you might just be alright

And ta Dingo, IOU one (1) Shellder.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm running a team of five while I breed, you might just be alright
> 
> And ta Dingo, IOU one (1) Shellder.



And so I was!
Good game, I think that was a pretty balanced match we had there :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

BRN said:


> Does it learn Extremespeed or Mach Punch?



No, but he does indeed have boost power!


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

How come my Pokemon in the Daycare don't like each other much, but then proceed to have an egg together?

Either there's sweet FA to do there, or..I don't wanna think about it D:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> How come my Pokemon in the Daycare don't like each other much, but then proceed to have an egg together?
> 
> Either there's sweet FA to do there, or..I don't wanna think about it D:



Time to blow the rape whistle everyone. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm going to start breeding some "needs a nerfbat" dark types if anyone wants to play. I need to find a ditto and/or level my damn tyrannitar.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm going to start breeding some "needs a nerbat" dark types if anyone wants to play. I need to find a ditto and/or level my damn tyrannitar.



I can breed you a Ditto if ya like.


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm going to start breeding some "needs a nerbat" dark types if anyone wants to play. I need to find a ditto and/or level my damn tyrannitar.


I have a spare Ditto. :I


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a pangoro that hits like a runaway freight train if anyone wants one of its darkspawn.
I also have a fast Krocka-thingie if anyone wants a ground/dark type. I am working on a Rock/Dark and working with a friend to breed some dragons to give the end product dragon-base stats.


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have a pangoro that hits like a runaway freight train if anyone wants one of its darkspawn.
> I also have a fast Krocka-thingie if anyone wants a ground/dark type. I am working on a Rock/Dark and working with a friend to breed some dragons to give the end product dragon-base stats.


Trade panda child for my ditto?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep getting lucky with Wonder trade. All I do is trade Dittos, Puffs, and Zoroarks. I got a box of dittos and a box of puffs and Zoro's. Quick balls too OP.

So far I've gotten:

Froakie x2
Torchic
Charmander x3
Mewtwo
Eevee (hate em, but GOOD trade fodder as far as experience goes)
Avalugg
and Skyla


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep getting Fennekin. -_-

Best I've gotten was a Japanese Ditto. (which is not the one I'll trade).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I keep getting lucky with Wonder trade. All I do is trade Dittos, Puffs, and Zoroarks. I got a box of dittos and a box of puffs and Zoro's. Quick balls too OP.
> 
> So far I've gotten:
> 
> ...



Darn it all I get are Clays


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I keep getting lucky with Wonder trade. All I do is trade Dittos, Puffs, and Zoroarks. I got a box of dittos and a box of puffs and Zoro's. Quick balls too OP.
> 
> So far I've gotten:
> 
> ...



You got a Mewtwo? Did it have it's mega stone as well?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Nope.



Teal said:


> I keep getting Fennekin. -_-
> 
> Best I've gotten was a Japanese Ditto. (which is not the one I'll trade).



I haven't seen a Fennefuck since the beginning of the game. Hope my luck continues.



SirRob said:


> Darn it all I get are Clays



Try this next time.

vv^^><><AB


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2013)

The Pokemon Twitter announced the new mechanics with the Destiny Knot. As if the casual audience would have ANY idea what that meant...

"Hey, Trainers! Did you know that when you leave a PokÃ©mon holding a Destiny Knot at the Day Care and an egg is found, the values of five of the stats the parents had when they hatched will be carried over to the PokÃ©mon that hatches from the egg? Be sure to try it during your Kalos adventure!"

---

Oh, some actual news:



Spoiler: Major Spoilers


----------



## Distorted (Oct 22, 2013)

What the heck is a Volcanion?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

That was my most epic and climactic Pokemon fight. 
I forgot to prepare and had NO heal items and ALL of my other Pokemon got killed by E4 except my next to useless Greninja (at this point) and Blaziken at full.

>Last Boss
>Blaziken is being torn up slowly and using Flare Blitz was not helping.
>Gardevoir comes out, goes mega.
>Blaziken at 38/214; if he died, Greninja is useless and I would have lost.
>Gardi, wastes a turn on light screen
>O-O !!!
>Use X Attack, Mega Blaziken
>Brave Bird...

Blaziken makes the ultimate sacrifice in a Prelude of Legend.
XoPachi is victorious. 

It happened EXACTLY like this!!!! :O 

GG scrub noob. Git gud.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 23, 2013)

Spoiler: major spolier



volcanion seems like an interesting pokemon. first ever water/fire typing..



Also, anyone got dragon friend safari? im still looking for someone with dragonair in em.

my FC: 1048-9087-6021
note me on FA if ye added me so i can ye up too.

trade me dargonair/dratini with marvel scale ability or dragonite with multiscale ability? i can give ye some good IV dittos if ye want. some with imposter ability. or frogadier with protean.. or fletchinder with galewings?


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Spoiler: major spolier
> 
> 
> 
> volcanion seems like an interesting pokemon. first ever water/fire typing..


 And where did you hear of it's type?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> And where did you hear of it's type?





Spoiler: major spoiler



it was on serebii before it got taken down together with 2 other hidden pokemon.


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Spoiler: major spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it was on serebii before it got taken down together with 2 other hidden pokemon.


 Can anyone else confirm this? (and give more info)


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, i found this: 

(not sure how to do a spoiler tags, but yeah. Spoilers.)
http://en.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/1ozv3r/pokémon_720_volcanion_leaked/

Interesting read


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Well, i found this:
> 
> (not sure how to do a spoiler tags, but yeah. Spoilers.)
> http://en.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/1ozv3r/pokémon_720_volcanion_leaked/
> ...


Ugh...reddit...
Indeed interesting though.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

Take a wild guess what I nicknamed my two Litleos (male and female).  Take a big, wild, guess....
(Hint: This is FA.)


PS:  If the Central Kalos Pokedex order matches up with the official National Dex ordering, then guess who gets unlucky Pokedex number 666?  Vivillon.  Yes, the butterfly with 18 or so regional color patterns.


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Take a wild guess what I nicknamed my two Litleos (male and female).  Take a big, wild, guess....
> (Hint: This is FA.)


Kovu and Kiara?
Nala and Simba?


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  If the Central Kalos Pokedex order matches up with the official National Dex ordering, then guess who gets unlucky Pokedex number 666?  Vivillon.  Yes, the butterfly with 18 or so regional color patterns.


 Some say the number of the beast is actually 616. Which is Shelmet.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm training it right now and it's just tearing apart Mons that are 10 levels higher! :O
> Also: "Jolteons speed harshly fell!" LIKE HE GIVES A FUCK! *attacks first anyway*


Yeah, you want to slow down a Jolteon you'll need to Paralyze OH WAIT ELECTRIC TYPES ARE IMMUNE TO PARALYSIS NOW LOL.  Um, yeah.  Just be thankful there isn't an Electric version of Quick Attack yet....



Teal said:


> Kovu and Kiara?
> Nala and Simba?


I spelled their names slightly differently, but yes.



SirRob said:


> Talonflame actually does [Flame Body], plus it's got Fly access like Volcarona.


So does Fletchinder, which is even better because by the time you actually reach the Daycare is about the point when Fletchling evolves into the little firebird.

Anyway, I need to start training a Flabebe.  But what _color?_


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I spelled their names slightly differently, but yes.


 Wait, which set of names?




> Anyway, I need to start training a Flabebe.  But what _color?_


Blue.


Someone please tell me a second Shiny Stone exists in the game. Please.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Blue.


Actually, I already have a blue one queued up but I wanted to check if Flabebes are available in both genders (either they are exclusively female or my Skitty's Cute Charm ain't working).




> Someone please tell me a second Shiny Stone exists in the game. Please.


Secret Super Training maybe?


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Actually, I already have a blue one queued up but I wanted to check if Flabebes are available in both genders (either they are exclusively female or my Skitty's Cute Charm ain't working).
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Super Training maybe?


Secret super training?

According to Serebii  Flabebe are only female.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It happened EXACTLY like this!!!! :O



That's what I thought of when I read your story! :O

Edit: Ok, I really like where the plot is going right now.


Spoiler: plot



Instead of "taking all Pokermans for themselves" or "trying to set all pokermanns free" Team Flair wants to straight up kill everyone who isn't part of their club? That is awesome. The villains in these games were always so super shallow, but this time it actually feels like I'm accomplishing something^^



Edit2: 



Spoiler: stupidity



So I'm in the Team Flare base, right? I stumbled into a resting area with two TF members in there... One of them hands me a TM and the other just lets me sleep in there... WAT. "Oh hi random kid! Wanna take a nap? Hahaha, you are so funny Player "



Edit3: 



Spoiler: stupidity 2



Oh and after I defeated their leader when I first entered the base he is all like "Have fun looking through my base while I prepare the apocalypse. Have fun^^"
If there is one thing that always sort of ruins the story for me in PokÃ©mon games it's the stupid dialogue and the absolutely moronic characters >__> "OH NO! He defeated me! I sure hope he doesn't find out about the password to our base which I'm gonna tell him right now!!" Just... UGH!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Moronic npcs is part of Pokemon's charm.

GEE I HOPE HE DOESN'T FIND OUT THE PASSWORD IS OPEN SESAME


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Which you just said and I can't go back and edit my post 'cause I'm on my 3ds! [noparse][/noparse]

Also Zapdos is the worst roamer EVER!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Moronic npcs is part of Pokemon's charm.
> 
> GEE I HOPE HE DOESN'T FIND OUT THE PASSWORD IS OPEN SESAME



Haha yeah I suppose^^

Another thing that I don't like compared to other generations is that it feels slow. While the new 3D animations look awesome they just take a lot longer than the sprite based animations of previous games.
I am at the end of the secret Team Flare base and it's just sooo annoying to see the Admins do their dorky pose every time before a fight begins... The battle animations don't feel slow at all but everything else just goes on at a snail's pace...

And with the 3D animations lag is also very noticable when there is too much going on on screen. The framerate takes a noticeable hit at times during double battles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Rob...

You aren't allowed back until you fix your fucking face. :c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Haha yeah I suppose^^
> 
> Another thing that I don't like compared to other generations is that it feels slow. While the new 3D animations look awesome they just take a lot longer than the sprite based animations of previous games.
> I am at the end of the secret Team Flare base and it's just sooo annoying to see the Admins do their dorky pose every time before a fight begins... The battle animations don't feel slow at all but everything else just goes on at a snail's pace...
> ...


Yeah, lag is pretty bad. But I find the game overall runs a lot faster than previous games, by streamlining menus, quickening the process to get online and other smart but not very noticeable changes.


XoPachi said:


> Rob...
> 
> You aren't allowed back until you fix your fucking face. :c


If you're allowed to crop porn, then I should be able to too, right?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, lag is pretty bad. But I find the game overall runs a lot faster than previous games, by streamlining menus, quickening the process to get online and other smart but not very noticeable changes.



Yeah. Situations like this make me wish the 3DS/2DS was at least a tiny bit more powerful. 266Mhz in a time when phones with 1Ghz dual core CPUs are the standard just seem out of place. Games look good on it but I think the plattform would have greatly benefited from a tiny bit more umpf.

The menus really are nice, that is true. But there are a few things that annoy me about the flow of the game. Picking up items from the ground takes forever for example. It's neat to have the memorable jingle when you found something and your character stuffing the item into the bag is cool but why does the whole thing take so long?
That's what I meant. Now that everything is actually fully animated and not just explained through text bubbles some things are just annoying.

I am pretty impatient most of the time, maybe it's just me


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

I got a sassy buizel today. No clue what that means competitively, I just think it's adorable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, lag is pretty bad. But I find the game overall runs a lot faster than previous games, by streamlining menus, quickening the process to get online and other smart but not very noticeable changes.
> If you're allowed to crop porn, then I should be able to too, right?



There's a difference between porn you can fap to and porn that keeps you awake for weeks, fat head. >:{


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I got a sassy buizel today. No clue what that means competitively, I just think it's adorable.



Dang.
This picture I have of a Buizel doing a sassy pose would be great here.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

I did it. I DID IT

After 181 consecutive fishes, I got a shiny Corsola!! This is the first shiny that I _earned._ So proud of myself right now.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I did it. I DID IT
> 
> After 181 consecutive fishes, I got a shiny Corsola!! This is the first shiny that I _earned._ So proud of myself right now.


Just looked it up. Shiny Corsola is one of the nicest-looking shinies I have ever seen.
Only getting it after 181 was pretty lucky. I can just imagine you sitting there, continuously counting how many Corsola you find.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Just looked it up. Shiny Corsola is one of the nicest-looking shinies I have ever seen.
> Only getting it after 181 was pretty lucky. I can just imagine you sitting there, continuously counting how many Corsola you find.


It's not been confirmed or anything, but I'm guessing it has a similar ratio as the Pokeradar when you max out the combo-- 1/200. People on GameFAQs were saying how they were getting shinies within 40 consecutive fishes, so I figured I'd give it a shot until I either found one or screwed up.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not been confirmed or anything, but I'm guessing it has a similar ratio as the Pokeradar when you max out the combo-- 1/200. People on GameFAQs were saying how they were getting shinies within 40 consecutive fishes, so I figured I'd give it a shot until I either found one or screwed up.


Oh yeah, I forgot that the Pokeradar was reintroduced. I still need to challenge the last gym leader, I haven't quite finished the game yet.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Secret super training?


There's a reason Super Training encourages you to keep at it until you have a "Fully Trained" Pokemon.

Route 15 wasn't long, but it did feel like it since half my team are underlevelled rookies.  Made it to the next town, but now I want to explore that cornfield Route 16 and the Lost Hotel.

Oh, and Litleo/Pyroar is a Pumpkaboo's worst nightmare.


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There's a reason Super Training encourages you to keep at it until you have a "Fully Trained" Pokemon.
> 
> Route 15 wasn't long, but it did feel like it since half my team are underlevelled rookies.  Made it to the next town, but now I want to explore that cornfield Route 16 and the Lost Hotel.
> 
> Oh, and Litleo/Pyroar is a Pumpkaboo's worst nightmare.


 I'll train the fuck out of my pokemon if it means getting another shiny stone.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking for more people to add... My code is 1349-5722-9533 send me a PM if you added me and I'll add you back asap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Annnd Moltres comes out of nowhere...

Killing it. :I


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2013)

Crumble said:


> Looking for more people to add... My code is 1349-5722-9533 send me a PM if you added me and I'll add you back asap.


Everybody's friend code is in the OP. Most of us just add all the codes that are on there.


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Annnd Moltres comes out of nowhere...
> 
> Killing it. :I


 Don't kill it, catch it and put it on the GTS.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll train the fuck out of my pokemon if it means getting another shiny stone.


There's "Fully Trained", then "Supremely Trained".


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my O_O

If I had known that the starter you chose has an effect on which legendary burd you can catch I might have chosen a different starter >__>


----------



## Crumble (Oct 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Everybody's friend code is in the OP. Most of us just add all the codes that are on there.



I just added everyone there.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

Was training a Roggenrola to evolve it
and training
and wondering why it didn't evolve, even at level 36.

And then I realized it was holding an Everstone.

Words cannot express my rage.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Was training a Roggenrola to evolve it
> and training
> and wondering why it didn't evolve, even at level 36.
> 
> ...



Roggen-whatnow? :I
Oh man, I am so out of touch with the seperate generations^^ I only ever played Yellow, Red, a tiny bit of Gold, Fire Red and Black 1.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Roggen-whatnow? :I
> Oh man, I am so out of touch with the seperate generations^^ I only ever played Yellow, Red, a tiny bit of Gold, Fire Red and Black 1.








Dis guy right here.

Also, my Buizel likes his flotation ring being stroked. Strange creature.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm playing PokÃ©mon Black right now. Just beat the first Gym.

I'm seriously considering getting a 3DS with X now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Dis guy right here.
> 
> Also, my Buizel likes his flotation ring being stroked. Strange creature.



Yeah I just looked it up^^
I am used to the german PokÃ©mon names by the way, so that makes it even more difficult for me 
I did set my copy of Y to English though because the dialogue in B1 was SO bad in German... In English it's at lease sort of bearable


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Was training a Roggenrola to evolve it
> and training
> and wondering why it didn't evolve, even at level 36.
> 
> ...



...

Oh.

_That's_ why I still have a Frogadier.


_
fuck me_


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> ...
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...



Don't you just hate feeling so bloody dumb, like it was the most obvious thing? Self-facepalming over your own mistakes is the worst thing.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm looking for Shuckle by smashing rocks everywhere. I must look like such an angry and destructive person to the NPCs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Played Platinum after a year. Man...this takes me back.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm looking for Shuckle by smashing rocks everywhere. I must look like such an angry and destructive person to the NPCs.



If you say 'ROB SMASH' every time, you win a cookie.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

WOW

Shiny Poliwhirl from consecutive fishing, this time it didn't even take long!
The real kicker is that I'm actually looking for a wild Politoed. 
This must mean wild Politoed is rarer than a SHINY Pokemon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

O-O
I was unaware of Zygarde's existence. I was exploring Terminus and his giant ass scared the fuck out of me. Glad I saved my Master Ball. But I'm gonna be trading this in probably next week so I doesn't matter. Pretty much did all I want I this game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

So does anyone know my third friend safari Pokemon? I want to know if my safari has any redeemable qualities.



Rain-Wizard said:


> If you say 'ROB SMASH' every time, you win a cookie.


I actually gave up and just snagged one from the GTS. Yay laziness


----------



## Distorted (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So does anyone know my third friend safari Pokemon? I want to know if my safari has any redeemable qualities.
> 
> 
> I actually gave up and just snagged one from the GTS. Yay laziness



Your 3rd pokemon is Golurk. I think it's rather useful, and caught a couple to play around with. 

I also read on Serebii that Friend Safari pokemon come with 2 stats that have max IV's so it makes it that more awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the info!
Golett can be found on route 10, but I guess the IVs are a perk. Your safari's still the best in the thread, since you've actually got something with a good hidden ability. Misomie also has a good safari, although Ninetales' hidden ability does more for it than Mamoswine's.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 23, 2013)

My friends at college seem to think so as well. I find it ironic because honestly I don't like fire types. Way too many bad memories from playing across the years.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> My friends at college seem to think so as well. I find it ironic because honestly I don't like fire types. Way too many bad memories from playing across the years.


Well, the nice thing is that you never have to see your safari.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Apparently LucarioTHAT'S MUCH FUCKING BETTER ROB...

Anyway, apparently Lucario isn't going to be in Smash 4. I swear to fuck, I would play the SHIT out of Blaziken if they put him in like I'm hearing a lot of people saying. If MewTwo is put back in, I will have a sad. :c


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Whoooo said Lucario isn't gonna be in Smash 4?

There's a GIANT STATUE of him in XY.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2013)

Whoever they use, Smash 4 is going to be awesome~


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Whoooo said Lucario isn't gonna be in Smash 4?
> 
> There's a GIANT STATUE of him in XY.



I've been hearing it a lot of places, but I'm trying to find confirmation. 

...

Which is why I said apparently as in, I'm not sure.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

Let's not get off topic...

...so let's change the name to the Smash 4 thread 'cause I'm SUPER STOKED TOO



XoPachi said:


> I've been hearing it a lot of places, but I'm trying to find confirmation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Which is why I said apparently as in, I'm not sure.


Well, if you think about it... there's no way it could be true! I mean, aside from the fact that Lucario's practically the series' second mascot at this point, there's also the timing. Why would it be mentioned that a Pokemon WOULDN'T be in Smash 4 right after Pokemon XY was released? What sort of publicity is that?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, this is the Pokemon Thread and there are pokemon in Smash 4 so it's not off topic.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

I hope I don't get modded for fawning over Star Fox's balls, in that case.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Holy shit, I forgot you could buy clothes in this game. I'm totally gonna make the chicest outfit for my trainer and then draw her. Completely sexualized, of course.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

I should do the same for my character.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Make him buff.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2013)

He's perfectly fine the way he is!
One of the reasons I love Pokemon is the art style-- that goes for the human characters, too. Gamefreak did a brilliant job of adapting Sugimori's style into a 3D environment.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2013)

The 3D models are impressive. :3 (well, for pokemon, lol)

It'd be weird if they went all realistic on us.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

If pokemon were realistic, when a pokemon didn't obey you it'd just fry you. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

I have yet to find out how the friend safari thing works. I just beat the league (more like annihilated them!) and the credits are rolling right now.
I suppose the game tells me how all this stuff works? 

Edit: Ohhh I think I got it.
SirRob, RainWizard, DrDingo, Misomie and Distorted have added me so far. Anyone care to tell me what's in my friend safari? :3


----------



## BRN (Oct 24, 2013)

Yoink.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

_THIEF!!
_Also I see your car was too much of a scrub to not get through the game without 30 lives. Git gud um....C1


----------



## Hewge (Oct 24, 2013)

Who wants a Jiggly Puff? ?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Right.

I'm looking at the Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS XL. It's like 180 quid. On top of that is Porkmun X for like 30. This is all on Amazon UK. I also have Amazon Prime so I can get my shit delivered to me pretty damn quick with no extra costs.

Is this a good deal?

Fuck the police, I went for it. I haven't spent a penny of my wages this month.

Y'all better bomb me with friend codes once I figure out how to use this thing when it arrives.

Also Monster Hunter <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

EDIT: Oh my fucking Christ...


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Y'all better bomb me with friend codes once I figure out how to use this thing when it arrives.


 :3



XoPachi said:


> EDIT: Oh my fucking Christ...


 What?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried to link something and at first it worked. Then I come back and it said "We Do NuT ALloW HotLInkinG!!"


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Right.
> 
> I'm looking at the Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS XL. It's like 180 quid. On top of that is Porkmun X for like 30. This is all on Amazon UK. I also have Amazon Prime so I can get my shit delivered to me pretty damn quick with no extra costs.
> 
> ...



Monster Hunter is the fucking shit, love the hell outta it.
The only thing is though is that you can only go online if you have a Wii U which is bullshit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Right.
> 
> I'm looking at the Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS XL. It's like 180 quid. On top of that is Porkmun X for like 30. This is all on Amazon UK. I also have Amazon Prime so I can get my shit delivered to me pretty damn quick with no extra costs.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much how it worked for me as well. "Should I do it? Should I not do it?"
But then I just said fuck it and went for it. Only that I bought the 2DS instead of a 3DS or 3DS XL because I am a cheap bastard :V

AND YES POKERMANS WITH GIBBU YAY <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> :3



I'll PM you for yours when I get it! :>



Harbinger said:


> Monster Hunter is the fucking shit, love the hell outta it.
> The only thing is though is that you can only go online if you have a Wii U which is bullshit.



Really? I thought it could use local area network.

Oh well. I've spent most of my time with MH totally solo and it's still fuckawesome.



CaptainCool said:


> That's pretty much how it worked for me as well. "Should I do it? Should I not do it?"
> But then I just said fuck it and went for it. Only that I bought the 2DS instead of a 3DS or 3DS XL because I am a cheap bastard :V
> 
> AND YES POKERMANS WITH GIBBU YAY <3



YUH

We'll trade like motherfuckers

I'm not sure which starter to go for though. I might go Chespin despite how faggy his 3rd evo looks. Froakie's one is awesome but he's a bit too popular. I'll get Charmander as my Kanto starter when the choice arrives, because Charizard X looks pretty fucking metal.

I'm totally up for swapping starter babies, mind you. I just need a ditto. I'll also start feeding the wonder trade with said starter babies.


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a spare Ditto.

No need for PMs most of our FCs are in the thread's first post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Zygarde is the coolest legendary because he doesn't even look like a Pokemon. He looks like a scrapped Metroid Prime 3 concept. Like something you'd see guarding a powerup on Pirate Homeworld.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have a spare Ditto.
> 
> No need for PMs most of our FCs are in the thread's first post.



eeexcellent

I put some people down in notepad for later.

Also how come everyone's got three pokÃ©mon listed each time?

Am I missing some news?


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> eeexcellent
> 
> I put some people down in notepad for later.
> 
> ...



Spoilers 


There's a place after the elite 4 called the Friend Safari, everyone registered and owning Pokemon comes up as 'someone to go on safari with'. Each gets a type to go on safari with, and catch 2 or 3 people depending if they too beat the league.


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Zygarde is the coolest legendary because he doesn't even look like a Pokemon. He looks like a scrapped Metroid Prime 3 concept. Like something you'd see guarding a powerup on Pirate Homeworld.


 Zygarde is the cutest legendary. 
You should see it in Amie. 



Gibby said:


> eeexcellent
> 
> I put some people down in notepad for later.
> 
> ...


 Friend safari like Rain-wizard said.
Not only are there rare pokemon (sometimes) it's possible to get the hidden abilities.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Espurr's seen war. 
Held her best friend in her...arms in the trenches of Unova. 
"Espurr, tell Skyla...I always wanted to fuck her" were her last words.

Adolf Hitmonlee's troops left Espurr a Shattered Soldier...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

Aiiight thanks for the info, guys.

My stuff may arrive tommorow. :>


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> There's a place after the elite 4 called the Friend Safari, everyone registered and owning Pokemon comes up as 'someone to go on safari with'. Each gets a type to go on safari with, and catch 2 or 3 people depending if they too beat the league.



And here I thought it was for 3vs3 battles! O_O At that time I didn't know about the friend safari zones.
Now I'm curious about my third PokÃ©mon. Is there a way for me to check it myself?


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> And here I thought it was for 3vs3 battles! O_O At that time I didn't know about the friend safari zones.
> Now I'm curious about my third PokÃ©mon. Is there a way for me to check it myself?



Only when you finish. And even then you have to wait for someone to check for ya.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Only when you finish. And even then you have to wait for someone to check for ya.



By finish you mean beating the PokÃ©mon league, right? I did that today.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

AH! I will check for ya after I do this whole trading nonsense with ma buddy


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> AH! I will check for ya after I do this whole trading nonsense with ma buddy



As it seems it's an ice zone though, right?


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> As it seems it's an ice zone though, right?



Yes. Log on and update, I can only see the two 'mons atm


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Yes. Log on and update, I can only see the two 'mons atm



Alright, I'm on it 

Edit: Thanks Rob for pointing out my last Mon!
So. Is my friend zone worth it?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, you've got the one Pokemon that has the most unfortunate hidden ability ever.
But the other Pokemon appreciate their hidden abilities.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

-Spends 10 minutes checking for CC with no luck
-See Rob finds his (Lapras)
-Finds one.

Just....Fuck, man.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

Your kindness is no match for my OCD!


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Your kindness is no match for my OCD!



I actually laughed out loud

Really tempted to sig this now....

Moving on - I did not think I'd be playing with the character customization on this at all - then I created my beautiful outfit. My trainer gets all the ladies now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well, you've got the one Pokemon that has the most unfortunate hidden ability ever.
> But the other Pokemon appreciate their hidden abilities.



Do you mean Lapras? Why is that ?^^


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

I assume he means *cough* SODDING BERGMITE AND IT'S SODDING STURDY. *Cough*. Sorry about that.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

Actually you're both wrong! Delibird's hidden ability is a _different_ ability with the exact same effect.

Vital Spirit: The PokÃ©mon cannot be under the SLEEP condition while having this ability. 
Insomnia: The PokÃ©mon cannot be under the SLEEP condition while having this ability.


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess Delibird really hates to sleep.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Actually you're both wrong! Delibird's hidden ability is a _different_ ability with the exact same effect.
> 
> Vital Spirit: The PokÃ©mon cannot be under the SLEEP condition while having this ability.
> Insomnia: The PokÃ©mon cannot be under the SLEEP condition while having this ability.



Yeah I saw that on Serebii.net. That really is unfortunate! XD


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, not being able to put it to sleep. That was what was annoying on that Safari. Not at all the bloody wasting a move on a little sodding Bergmite. Nooo, that was fine. 

I feel bitter.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Oh yeah, not being able to put it to sleep. That was what was annoying on that Safari. Not at all the bloody wasting a move on a little sodding Bergmite. Nooo, that was fine.
> 
> I feel bitter.



Imagine a horde battle with them! X3


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Imagine a horde battle with them! X3



I got into a horde battle with Graveler once. ._.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

Please, PLEASE say one used Self-Destruct. My life would be one step closer to being complete.


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I got into a horde battle with Graveler once. ._.


 Graveler and Geodude hordes are the worst. They spam rock blast and the battle takes forever. 



Rain-Wizard said:


> Please, PLEASE say one used Self-Destruct. My life would be one step closer to being complete.


Nope.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

God damn. Life always finds a way to disappoint me, like a puppy you were certain was house trained.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Imagine a horde battle with them! X3


You got away safely!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Please, PLEASE say one used Self-Destruct. My life would be one step closer to being complete.



They would of. D:<

They were at a high enough level that they probably knew explosion as well. 

I was all nope, and ran. 

I imagined each them sturdying and then exploding. ._.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol geodude and graveler are the worst in horde battles. Though there is a chance of them taking each other out with magnitude. But since you don't get any xp for it then it still sorta sucks.


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You got away safely!


....most of the time I forget you can run from battle.



Misomie said:


> They would of. D:<
> 
> They were at a high enough level that they probably knew explosion as well.
> 
> ...


 I had a ghost type out so I wasn't worried about that. :I


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Is there any reason to tip people in the game?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 25, 2013)

It's rumored to up shiny chances.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2013)

About to head into Frost Cavern.  BTW, I really, *really* like the music on Routes 15/16.

(Guess what - my first wild Pokemon battle in Frost Cavern is a Horde . . . of Vanillite.  Who know Avalanche, of all things.  And the second is a horde of . . . Smoochum?)

Sky Trainers have some Genre Savvy going on . . . one has an Emolga and another has a Charge Beam Sigilyph.  I'm up against one with a . . . Cryogonal?  (More like Cryo-goner considering Talonflame is my resident flyer.)

I also like how all the Artists have Smeargles.  Any idea what I should name my Hawlucha?  Something ... luchadorish....


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2013)

I found 2 Bagon on Route 8. Would anyone be interested in owning a Bagon if I bred some?


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Misomie said:


> It's rumored to up shiny chances.


Rumors are no good. >:[


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

You're no good. :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You got away safely!



LAME! Rob strong, Rob fight horde!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

5129-1563-8146

Edit:

I'm playing a female character called Gibby. Now I have the chance to be nicknamed Li'l G, Lady G, or G-Kins.

Hmmmm

I can pick my own so I'll go with Gibbles.

Also, Chespin


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 5129-1563-8146
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Adding you right now.

I'm busy farming heart scales for the move relearner and improving the general movesets of my mons 
I also need a replacement for Aurorus...


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is there any reason to tip people in the game?


I figured no, they were just trying to teach politeness or some shit. 

I spent 500k on clothing alone. 1k tip is lawl money. So if there is an effect I'm like a karma God. (I also have 765 premier balls, 100 revives, 300 hyper potions, 50 max repels, and 50 ultra balls if premier balls just won't work. I have absolutely no need for money. Ever. 

The question is, what the fuck is the point of CafÃ¨s?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> The question is, what the fuck is the point of CafÃ¨s?


The people in the Cafes can show you pictures of rare pokemon you have not seen and get them in your Pokedex. The more you pay for a seat, the more likely you are for someone to show you something interesting. You can be shown legendary pokemon too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Maaaaan I'm loving the nostalgic feeling of getting a new PokÃ©mon release.

Right now I've got a team of Zigzagoon, Chespin, Weedle, Fletchling, Scatterbug, and Pidgey. Working on getting their levels to a minimum of 5 and then working on turning that Weedle into a Beedrill.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

I have 8 mon's left to get out of the Kalos Pokemon, then I'll work on getting every Pokemon in the Regional Kalos 'Dex. If anybody fancies using me as a proxy to evolve a Swirlix, That'd be grand.

Also, Added you Gibby.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Aight guise, how do I go about accepting your friend adds?

/neverDSedbefo


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2013)

If you need anything Rain-Wizard, I've just finished catching every family in the regional dexes.

---

The save glitch in Lumiose now has a patch! You gotta download it from the e-shop, and the patch only works with the SD card you save it to.



Gibby said:


> Aight guise, how do I go about accepting your friend adds?
> 
> /neverDSedbefo


In the home menu, there should be a little orange face at the top of the screen. There you can add people's friend codes.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aight guise, how do I go about accepting your friend adds?
> 
> /neverDSedbefo



On DS home menu, there is a little orange smiley face on top of the touch screen. On there, just add people. As long as they added you too, It'll work


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aight guise, how do I go about accepting your friend adds?
> 
> /neverDSedbefo


On the 3ds, both people need to add each other's friend codes to connect together. It doesn't send a friend request or anything like that. All you can do is add all of the codes you see in the OP and get us to add yours.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Waet so I don't get to see their Mii faces and other details and shit?

Lame. I've got Captain and Rain's codes down tho

Edit: Hey, I see Rain. but no cap'n


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

You can on the friends menu, just not in Pokemon. Instead you get to see my fabulous character.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> You can on the friends menu, just not in Pokemon. Instead you get to see my fabulous character.



Yeah, I see yours, just no capitan.

I guess I'll find out about connecting with people in Porkmun when it's time to do so.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2013)

You can only see the other person if they add you too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Edit: Hey, I see Rain. but no cap'n



I am busy at work right now :c Gemme a minute :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I am busy at work right now :c Gemme a minute :3



That explains everything ;-;

And awright! and thanks goise

Edit: KAKUNA MATATA


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

....


........

Stupid, but I need to see the responses from you people in particular. I won't be able to die peacefully again if I don't...


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2013)

Fly, Submission, U-Turn


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2013)

Play Rough, Fell Stinger, Infestation


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Water sport, Iron Head, Sludge :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Attract, Trick Room, Dream Eater... QnQ


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Harden, Fury Attack, Pay Day.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2013)

^ Y'know, I'm not really one to talk about such things, but I would have hoped that Protect would come first.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> ^ Y'know, I'm not really one to talk about such things, but I would have hoped that Protect would come first.



What a waste of a turn! :V
Just get yourself tested and make sure that you are not in the same egg group.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> ^ Y'know, I'm not really one to talk about such things, but I would have hoped that Protect would come first.



He only said three moves. Priorities, y'know?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 25, 2013)

Charm, Bite, Foul Play


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Struggle, Struggle, Struggle

Edit: Fuck yeah, Female Pikachu


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Struggle, Struggle, Struggle
> 
> Edit: Fuck yeah, Female Pikachu



Should those two realllly be in the same post?

I worry, kid. I really worry.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 5129-1563-8146
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I just added you to my friends list. Still waiting for others.


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You're no good. :c


I know. ;3


Gibby, I'll add you next time I boot up the 3DS. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Struggle, Struggle, Struggle
> 
> Edit: Fuck yeah, Female Pikachu



Haha, sweet 
I got rid of my 'Chu though... Switched it out for Jolteon.
You need anything, Gooby? :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Crumble said:


> I just added you to my friends list. Still waiting for others.



Awesome! :>



Teal said:


> I know. ;3
> 
> 
> Gibby, I'll add you next time I boot up the 3DS. :3



Yay :3



CaptainCool said:


> Haha, sweet
> I got rid of my 'Chu though... Switched it out for Jolteon.
> You need anything, Gooby? :3



I have two chus now - I stopped using the female one because I'm not a fan of the heart/rounded tail-tip.

I can give it to you, even though it's pitiful level 5. I didn't nickname it either. Say, are you on X or Y?

Anyway my team right now is Chespin, Torchic, Pikachu, Pidgey, Beedrill, and Fletchling, all in the level 10-12 range. Just beat the first Gym.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

>Lv11 fletchling 
>vs lv76 mega garchomp
>growl

THAT SHOULD DO THE TRICK


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby your Quick Attack did 1 HP damage to me :3

YAAY I WON! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Gibby your Quick Attack did 1 HP damage to me :3
> 
> YAAY I WON! :V



I'm all for battling back garden-tier pokemons :n


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm all for battling back garden-tier pokemons :n



Send my Scyther back when it evolved ok? :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol u and your fennekin lv5 cockblock.

I'm totally up for trading starterbabies when its possible for me to breed my shit, however.

And my level 7 zigzagoon is too precious for your lv50 scyther

I actually have a lv50 scyther on soul silver

edit

OH WAIT hang on yeah sure didnt see your message

I thought you were having a laugh


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Hang on for some reason my Scyther's evolving item is gone O_O


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Hang on for some reason my Scyther's evolving item is gone O_O



poke me when you're ready!

also thanks for the butterfree, yo

I'll make it fuck something so I get caterpie

Ed: sorry for taking ages - trainer battlol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

uh dawg he wants to learn Iron Head

what do


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

That explains the delay^^
Hang on one sec, I'll look up what I want! Did not expect this


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

He should have U-turn. I have that as a TM, remove that. I can teach it to him again!

Edit: Thonks Gobby! :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Excellent!

Thanks for the PokÃ©dex entry on scizor. I want a scyther but I'd never want a scizor because I'm wierd like that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Thanks for the PokÃ©dex entry on scizor. I want a scyther but I'd never want a scizor because I'm wierd like that.



Scyther is on Route 21 if you want to catch one!
You could also have my other one that I caught. But it's level 50 as well so it won't listen to you with just one badge


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Scyther is on Route 21 if you want to catch one!
> You could also have my other one that I caught. But it's level 50 as well so it won't listen to you with just one badge



Thanks for the tip! :>

Anyway, this Exp Share is OP as all hell.

Not sure if I love it or feel dirty.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thanks for the tip! :>
> 
> Anyway, this Exp Share is OP as all hell.
> 
> Not sure if I love it or feel dirty.



It really is kinda OP. But the game is pretty long on it's own, if you don't feel like grinding a lot it really is awesome!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It really is kinda OP. But the game is pretty long on it's own, if you don't feel like grinding a lot it really is awesome!



I guess so. I figured that if I found myself spoilt for choice for a team (I am now) it'd be a total nightmare to keep their levels similar as I go along.

Anyways, since I have a Torchic and a Chespin, I've been wondering what to get for the Kanto starter whenever the heck you're supposed to get to pick it. I'd like to get a Charmander because Charizard X lel. But I think I want a Squirtle.

Would you be willing to hatch me a baby 'Mander in exchange for a babby Squirtle later down the road?

Edit: Holy shit Focus Energy really does work

RIP mega scizor

Edit 2: GG an' shit

We'll have to rematch when I'm no longer behind on movesets and evos. :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Would you be willing to hatch me a baby 'Mander in exchange for a babby Squirtle later down the road?
> 
> Edit: Holy shit Focus Energy really does work
> 
> RIP mega scizor



Sure, I can do that!

Things get a lot more fair when everyone is on level 50, right?^^ My Mega Scizor has AWFUL speciel defense, no wonder you annihilated it with that ember crit...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Sure, I can do that!
> 
> Things get a lot more fair when everyone is on level 50, right?^^ My Mega Scizor has AWFUL speciel defense, no wonder you annihilated it with that ember crit...



That and dual steel/bug type... I laughed my ass off because I had extremely low expectations on combusken's performance.

And great, thanks! :> Squirtle for me it is

Or, hmmmmm... how about Bulbasaur?

If you'd rather have squirtle, I'll get squirtle 0:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That and dual steel/bug type... I laughed my ass off because I had extremely low expectations on combusken's performance.
> 
> And great, thanks! :> Squirtle for me it is



True, that is an awful combination for fighting fire 'Mons X3

It's just gonna take a while though because I need to get a Ditto first


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> True, that is an awful combination for fighting fire 'Mons X3
> 
> It's just gonna take a while though because I need to get a Ditto first



Yeah, I need one too. I'm far behind since now I'm literally at the point where I get to pick the Kanto starter! 0:

So yeah, Squirtle or Bulbasaur?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2013)

A friend of mine and I are breeding zoura. Add me if people want some.
1263 6760 3252

Trying to get a female zoura.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> A friend of mine and I are breeding zoura. Add me if people want some.
> 1263 6760 3252



I'm interested! I've been meaning to add you anyway.

5129-1563-8146 is me. I'll add your number soon c:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm interested! I've been meaning to add you anyway.
> 
> 5129-1563-8146 is me. I'll add your number soon c:



Trpdwarf wants to add you too since we're making this an Oprah zoura giveaway.  FREE ZOURA FOR YOU, AND YOU, AND YOU!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

My fwwweeends code is 074827995960

Add me gibby.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright, got that Ditto! Now how long does it take for me to get an eggy? :3 Never done the whole breeding thing before!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Trpdwarf wants to add you too since we're making this an Oprah zoura giveaway.  FREE ZOURA FOR YOU, AND YOU, AND YOU!





Trpdwarf said:


> My fwwweeends code is 074827995960
> 
> Add me gibby.



You'll be added soon! Once I get a response from the Captain.



CaptainCool said:


> Alright, got that Ditto! Now how long does it take for me to get an eggy? :3 Never done the whole breeding thing before!



Eggsellent. And I'm not sure, but I don't remember it taking long at all in any other PokÃ©mon game. Dunno if it's changed in X or Y. It's hatching them that takes longer.

And yeah, dyou want Squirtle or Bulbasaaauuuuur. I'm waiting at the choosing menu right now. I wanna go for another starter since you've got Charmander, and I like Squirtle the most out of the other two. But a friend of mine also has Squirtle to my memory, so if I get a Bulbasaur, the 3 of us have a little circle of Kanto starters.

I think we've also got Fennekin/Chespin/Froakie between us as well.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright Gibby. Also I'm now breeding Dieno right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You'll be added soon! Once I get a response from the Captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually don't really need any of the Kanto starters. I like my Greninja quite a lot^^
So pick what you need and it's all good :3

I also just got the egg. That really didn't take long at all O_O


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Alright, got that Ditto! Now how long does it take for me to get an eggy? :3 Never done the whole breeding thing before!


It depends on the Pokemon... At worst it can be like, 5 minutes if you're going back and forth on your bike. You can speed this up though if the first Pokemon in your party has Magma Armor (Slugma) or Flame Body (Fletchinder). There's also a hatching O-Power you can get once you have max style in Lumiose City; very useful if you're gonna breed for a competitive Pokemon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby you can have your Charmandurr now :3


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2013)

...All of my pokemon have the pokeaids pokerus...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> ...All of my pokemon have the pokeaids pokerus...



I am so sorry to hear that...
Wait, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I am so sorry to hear that...
> Wait, isn't that a good thing?



Yes it is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Gibby you can have your Charmandurr now :3



Yay :3 It'll be a longass time til I can get a Bulbie though. :C Unless you want me to owe you later?



Ozriel said:


> ...All of my pokemon have the pokeaids pokerus...




*sound of everyone dropping their PokÃ©pants and spreading their PokÃ©butts awaiting PokÃ©aids*


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yay :3 It'll be a longass time til I can get a Bulbie though. :C Unless you want me to owe you later?



It's cool. I don't really need anything right now and I don't know if I will ever actually complete the PokÃ©dex.
_Maybe_ I'll try getting a Blastoise later but I dunno about that yet, Greninja didn't piss me off enough yet X3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

I also have level 1 Trapinch, Dieno, and Gabite if you are interested Gibby. Or to anyone else who wants it. Only got a few left of the Trapinch and Gabite though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the trades Goise ;~;

I wasn't able to accept Deino cos I had no PokÃ©mon free for trading at the time, or for any others for that matter

You guys rock!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thanks for the trades Goise ;~;
> 
> I wasn't able to accept Deino cos I had no PokÃ©mon free for trading at the time, or for any others for that matter
> 
> You guys rock!



Go grab a trash pokemon to trade if you still want  one :3

You're welcome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Go grab a trash pokemon to trade if you still want  one :3
> 
> You're welcome.



I got 3 trashies just now. You up for it? I shall send loves

Also what's this Attack Up lv1 thing exactly? Is it something I can do as well to benefit you guys?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I got 3 trashies just now. You up for it? I shall send loves
> 
> Also what's this Attack Up lv1 thing exactly? Is it something I can do as well to benefit you guys?



Those are called O-powers. You can give them to others. Stuff like attack bonus, money bonus and stuff like that :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

THANKS TERPADERP


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> THANKS TERPADERP



You are welcome. Now go take over the pokemanz world!


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

So far Gibbs has Dwebble and Pupitar in his FS.


Oz, Trp I've added both of you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> So far Gibbs has Dwebble and Pupitar in his FS.
> 
> 
> Oz, Trp I've added both of you.



You friendzoned me? 0:


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You friendzoned me? 0:


I added you first.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> So far Gibbs has Dwebble and Pupitar in his FS.
> 
> 
> Oz, Trp I've added both of you.



I'll need your friendcode.


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'll need your friendcode.


The thread OP has all the codes.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2013)

Any of you have an electrizer they can spare?


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Any of you have an electrizer they can spare?



Looks like only place you can get it is the Maison. Sorry, I would help if I could 

I added everyone off the FC list now, I got a coupla blank spaces though.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Added you late joiners also 
And on a related note

*FUCKING GODDAMN FAIRY BULLSHIT*

I utterly despise them, i had a few quickies in random triple battles today, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM ended with me quitting half way through because one of their pokemon wiped almost every single one of mine out in a single fairy fag move.
I know if i want to stand a chance i should switch up my party, but to hell with that, those bastards are super effective against all my favorite types >_<
I give up with battling for now, just focusing on getting all the eeveelotions, got Umbreon, Glaceon, and Leafeon so far.
And we should have a 4 way battle some time as long as you dont bring fairies


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone want a High Plains, Polar or Elegant Vivillon?


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

link
anyone seen this before?


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Why is it when I do triple battles people always only choose three PokÃ©mon?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Does anyone want a High Plains, Polar or Elegant Vivillon?



I could get you a Garden vivillion in the near-future!


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I could get you a Garden vivillion in the near-future!


 Just a Scatterbug would be fine(since it doesn't matter where it's evolved). 
We can trade bugs :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Just a Scatterbug would be fine(since it doesn't matter where it's evolved).
> We can trade bugs :3



lets do it :3

I'm doing a horde battle and I'll poke you for a trade after


----------



## Teal (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool.
I'm trying catch a Dragonair that's being stubborn. -_-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for buggies! : >

Say, did you catch that dragonair?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Going to bed now, but does anyone want to swap a Shelmet for Karablast tomorrow?
They are both pretty naff but they evolve only when traded with each other.
Also got some lvl 1 fennekins, keep getting them dumped on me, looking for chespins or squirtles.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Going to bed now, but does anyone want to swap a Shelmet for Karablast tomorrow?
> They are both pretty naff but they evolve only when traded with each other.
> Also got some lvl 1 fennekins, keep getting them dumped on me, looking for chespins or squirtles.



Aye, I can get you a chespin or a squirtle.

Which would you fancy?

Do you happen to have a female Fennekin?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

I heard you had to flip the 3DS to evolve a certain Pokemon?


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thanks for buggies! : >
> 
> Say, did you catch that dragonair?


 :3 yes I did. (took several Ultraballs though)



Gibby said:


> Aye, I can get you a chespin or a squirtle.
> 
> Which would you fancy?
> 
> Do you happen to have a female Fennekin?


 I have males, and I can try to breed you a female. Would you still like a Ditto?



XoPachi said:


> I heard you had to flip the 3DS to evolve a certain Pokemon?


 Inkay, level 30.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Is one of your trainer names Dwarfy? (I have a lot of people registered so it's getting confusing).
You've got a dragon safari with dragonair and fraxure.


Wither's third is Tyrogue.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is one of your trainer names Dwarfy? (I have a lot of people registered so it's getting confusing).
> You've got a dragon safari with dragonair and fraxure.
> 
> 
> Wither's third is Tyrogue.



Oh dear God, no! Multiscale Dragonite are gonna start appearing again! All hope is lost....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is one of your trainer names Dwarfy? (I have a lot of people registered so it's getting confusing).
> You've got a dragon safari with dragonair and fraxure.
> 
> 
> Wither's third is Tyrogue.


Gonna assume that's Trpdwarf and put in that info.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Does unnerve actually have a competitive use?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> Does unnerve actually have a competitive use?


It does what it says on the tin:  Opponent can't eat Berries.  This includes Sitrus berries, status berries (e.g. Chesto+Rest, Persim+Thrash combos), and damage reducing berries.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It does what it says on the tin:  Opponent can't eat Berries.  This includes Sitrus berries, status berries (e.g. Chesto+Rest, Persim+Thrash combos), and damage reducing berries.


But is it that useful in the competitive scene?

I wish Furfrou would keep it's haircut in the battle box. :/


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 26, 2013)

Not going to be getting x/y anytime soon, which I am okay with, how well does goomy preform in battle against that swan from fith gen?


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> Not going yo b  getting x/y anytime soon, which i am okay with, how well does goomy preform in battle against that swan from fith gen?


That swan giving you a hard time?

Why do I keep getting gravler over the wondertrade?


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> That swan giving you a hard time?
> 
> Why do I keep getting gravler over the wondertrade?


It did when I used cobalion in my team, but i have not played in about a month.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

What determines the color of Flabebe's flower?
 I want a white one but can't find one. -_-




Midnight Gear said:


> It did when I used cobalion in my team, but i have not played in about a month.


I havn't seen any of the swans.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> What determines the color of Flabebe's flower?
> I want a white one but can't find one. -_-
> 
> 
> I havn't seen any of the swans.


They probably act like burmie or whatever from sinnoh.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Added more people.

Anyone want a lv 10 female Tyrunt named Tina? (I can't change the name, got it in a trade).


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2013)

Take a wild guess what I'll be naming my Tyrunt.

Oh, and I got two Eevee IN A ROW on Wonder Trade.  Plus a Dratini and Technician Scyther.  And a freakin' GYARADOS (not a first time).



Teal said:


> What determines the color of Flabebe's flower?
> I want a white one but can't find one. -_-


Try hunting in yellow flowers.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Take a wild guess what I'll be naming my Tyrunt.
> 
> Oh, and I got two Eevee IN A ROW on Wonder Trade.  Plus a Dratini and Technician Scyther.  And a freakin' GYARADOS (not a first time).
> 
> ...


 I'll try it.
I got my first eevee from a wondertrade.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Added you late joiners also
> And on a related note
> 
> *FUCKING GODDAMN FAIRY BULLSHIT*



It's like they wanted to add a type specifically to enable players to troll badass PokÃ©mon XD



Teal said:


> Is one of your trainer names Dwarfy? (I have a lot of people registered so it's getting confusing).
> You've got a dragon safari with dragonair and fraxure.
> 
> 
> Wither's third is Tyrogue.



Holy balls yes! Dwarfy please add me, my team could definitely use a Dragonite like that^^

I am off catching all the legendaries now 
Night slash on Mewtwo, critical hit, got it with one Dusk Ball. That was pretty anticlimactic :c


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Going to bed now, but does anyone want to swap a Shelmet for Karablast tomorrow?
> They are both pretty naff but they evolve only when traded with each other.
> Also got some lvl 1 fennekins, keep getting them dumped on me, looking for chespins or squirtles.



I Have both Shelmet and Karablast, so I'm up for making them somewhat better.

Also, Dwarfy: I will find you, and I will add you. (If they're on here....)


----------



## Misomie (Oct 26, 2013)

My Delphox crit-killed Mewtwo. He was so smug about it too, with his little floaty heart. He knew I was trying to catch it but noooo. D:<


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Misomie said:


> My Delphox crit-killed Mewtwo. He was so smug about it too, with his little floaty heart. He knew I was trying to catch it but noooo. D:<



Yeah those were my first two fights with it. Jolteon fried it both times and was SO damn happy about it >__> Not that I blame him! Killing Mewtwo with one hit twice is quite the achievement!
I didn't count those though because I didn't actually attempt to catch it^^

Edit: FUCK YOU ZYGARDE STAY IN THE FUCKING BALL!
It keeps popping back out on the third shake check! DX


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I Have both Shelmet and Karablast, so I'm up for making them somewhat better.
> 
> Also, Dwarfy: I will find you, and I will add you. (If they're on here....)



Sorted now 
Left them on the GTS and they both went instantly which was a result.



Gibby said:


> Aye, I can get you a chespin or a squirtle.
> 
> Which would you fancy?
> 
> Do you happen to have a female Fennekin?



Well i cant remember what i was doing last night but i havent got any Fennekins left, thought i had some spare :/
Attempting to breed pokemon for the first time in this game though, starting for a charmander if you want that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave Gooby a Charmandurr yesterday :3

Also I finally got Zygarde... The last time I had so much trouble catching something was all the way back in Yellow. It felt awesome ;__;


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2013)

I still need to do Terminus Cave. Two Pokemon at least I need in there, but I'm so busy doing training I keep forgetting. Plus, high level wild 'mons yet only one high level 'mon is not a good idea, ever.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 26, 2013)

Well im gonna try going for shinies seeing as i have only ever found 1 in the wild. Thinking of trying the Masusa method, in theory all i need is a foriegn ditto right?
Does anyone here wanna trade my english ditto for one of yours?
Provided you're not from the UK obviously.
Also if anyones not sure my in game name is Dire Wolf, not Harbinger.
Oh and i personally want to give a massive slap up the head of every single asshole who wants a Yveltal EVERY single pokemon im searching for they want a shitting yveltal, no matter what they want. Lvl 1 squirtle? Oh you want a lvl 70-90 legendary?
Sure!
Oh whats that?
A shelmet?
Why sure i'll send you this pokemon i can only catch once.

If so many goddamn people want the pokemon WHY DIDNT THEY BUY Y?!!??

[Rage intensifies]

Ok so i just did a search for yvetal, hoping i could trade something to get a duplicate and finally be able to trade with the horde of dumbasses, turns out 1 guy has a yvetal and wants a pokemon i have, what pokemon is that?
Oh yeah, a fucking yvetal...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 26, 2013)

@Harbringer- I've just been grabbing Japanese other pokemon because searching for ditto is obnoxious in the GTS. My first Masuda gave one at 107 and the second at 440. I'm still on my third. 

Oh yeah guys, I have 21 boxes now. I thought 15 was the cap. Nope. Fill all the boxes with Chespin babies!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well im gonna try going for shinies seeing as i have only ever found 1 in the wild. Thinking of trying the Masusa method, in theory all i need is a foriegn ditto right?
> Does anyone here wanna trade my english ditto for one of yours?
> Provided you're not from the UK obviously.
> Also if anyones not sure my in game name is Dire Wolf, not Harbinger.
> ...



You can have my German Ditto :3


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You can have my German Ditto :3



Thanks man :3
Since posting i've been finding one or two but every time i went to trade it said it was already traded, will login now.
Oh yeah, whad'ya want for it?
English ditto or baby charmander?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Thanks man :3
> Since posting i've been finding one or two but every time i went to trade it said it was already traded, will login now.



I actually have it in the daycare right now and I'm at work. I'll trade it to you when I'm back home.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 26, 2013)

Alright, will check online later ^_^
And damn Teal, how long does it take to get a shiny then?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Alright, will check online later ^_^
> And damn Teal, how long does it take to get a shiny then?



With the Masuda Method 1 in 1365 eggs is a shiny.


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone wanna get bulbasaur and squirtle for me?  (Sooo much work to do on this Pokedex. Ohemmgee...)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

You know I think Game Freak likes to troll Genwunners every gen sice they bitch and moan about every single new design. I say this because each gen gets increasingly more creative with their designs, but they always have a small few like 3-4/100 that are incredibly dumb. I refuse to believe Klefki, FLYING HOUSEKEYS, was made as a serious concept and was made only to make people scream for Gamefreak's pleasure.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Also if anyones not sure my in game name is Dire Wolf, not Harbinger.


Oh shoot, sorry for messing that up.


Misomie said:


> Oh yeah guys, I have 21 boxes now. I thought 15 was the cap. Nope. Fill all the boxes with Chespin babies!


The max is actually 31! Good thing too, 'cause I've found a use for all of them.


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2013)

On my Pokemon Black I've got all my Pokemon sorted in National Dex order in the PC. Took ages, but worth it for the OCD'ness. I'm glad they got enough to do it again, 'cos I've got 4 games to transfer off to my Y D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have males, and I can try to breed you a female. Would you still like a Ditto?



I'd love that! And I have a Ditto now (was sent to me by a US frand).

Is there anything you'd like in return for the Fennekin? I've got all the Kanto starters now, if that's worth a mention. 

I'm currently making it my objective to get all generations' starters when possible. :n 

I happen to have Black and Soul Silver to get starters from, plus Victini (when I figure out how to transfer to X >_>) Looks like Hoenn starters are out of the question though cos the GTS is full of 6 year olds trying to get legendaries in exchange for pidgeys.



XoPachi said:


> You know I think Game Freak likes to troll  Genwunners every gen sice they bitch and moan about every single new  design. I say this because each gen gets increasingly more creative with  their designs, but they always have a small few like 3-4/100 that are  incredibly dumb. I refuse to believe Klefki, FLYING HOUSEKEYS, was made  as a serious concept and was made only to make people scream for  Gamefreak's pleasure.



I think that the PokÃ©mon designs are pretty fine in recent gens. There's actually consistency. I mean, it's okay to dislike the designs - I've always hated Jynx and Mr. Mime since I was a totty. Dunsparce was fugly-ass shit. Blaziken looked stupid. I'm fairly pleased with X/Y's designs. Fletchling, Scatterbug, Litleo, Skiddo, Pancham, Helioptile, Tyrunt, and even Honedge and many more are well in line with the first 3 gens designs.

Fennekin's 3rd evo reminds me hugely of Gardevoir, Froakie's 3rd evo is badass, and Chespin's 3rd evo is also pretty awesome, I just don't like the use of white.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Chased Moltres on the way home from work. Here is how it went:

>After trolling me for two hours the PokÃ©dex says it's finally in it's cave.
>I enter, without saving.
>Cave is empty.
>Went in, forgot to save before going further.
>MOLTRES SWOOPS DOWN FROM THE CEILING!! SURPRISE LEGENDARY!!

Naturally I also forgot to buy Ultra Balls. So I used my Master Ball... There was simply NO WAY I would chase it through the whole region again! XP
Oh and has there ever been a PokÃ©mon game in which a legendary PokÃ©mon attacks you in it's cave instead of just standing there and waiting for you to challenge it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think that the PokÃ©mon designs are pretty fine in recent gens. There's actually consistency. I mean, it's okay to dislike the designs - I've always hated Jynx and Mr. Mime since I was a totty. Dunsparce was fugly-ass shit. Blaziken looked stupid. I'm fairly pleased with X/Y's designs. Fletchling, Scatterbug, Litleo, Skiddo, Pancham, Helioptile, Tyrunt, and even Honedge and many more are well in line with the first 3 gens designs.
> 
> Fennekin's 3rd evo reminds me hugely of Gardevoir, Froakie's 3rd evo is badass, and Chespin's 3rd evo is also pretty awesome, I just don't like the use of white.



Talk shit about Dunsparce again...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Talk shit about Dunsparce again...



See what I mean though?

I'm honestly surprised that people think Greninja is ugly.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice battle CaptainCool. 

That Garchomp scared me, but I make sure to have multiple ways to kill dragons. But otherwise your team looks really solid.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Nice battle CaptainCool.
> 
> That Garchomp scared me, but I make sure to have multiple ways to kill dragons. But otherwise your team looks really solid.



That level 27 Gible it evolved from was actually one of my very first wonder trade Pokermans^^
It is _somewhat_ solid I guess. But I am missing a couple things to properly counter all types effectively. I am sorta happy with Garchomp's and Jolteon's movesets as well. What I don't like at all is how Aurorous is performing... His stats blow. I am looking for something to replace him right now.

I am busy now but the way our battle went I think I might just enjoy double battles a little more than 1 on 1 fights!


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2013)

Caught Zygarde in only 4 tries. Feels good, though buying 200 may have been a waste...


----------



## Distorted (Oct 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That level 27 Gible it evolved from was actually one of my very first wonder trade Pokermans^^
> It is _somewhat_ solid I guess. But I am missing a couple things to properly counter all types effectively. I am sorta happy with Garchomp's and Jolteon's movesets as well. What I don't like at all is how Aurorous is performing... His stats blow. I am looking for something to replace him right now.
> 
> I am busy now but the way our battle went I think I might just enjoy double battles a little more than 1 on 1 fights!



I haven't had a legit double battle in years. I'd be happy to try that out later.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Caught Zygarde in only 4 tries. Feels good, though buying 200 may have been a waste...



Took me longer than that. I threw a bunch of Ultra Balls at it and it kept popping out on the third shake check


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

I just used a Master Ball. Don't EVER use your Master Ball on the main legendary. It's stupid easy to catch every game. I'm serious. I caught Dialga with a quick ball, Reshiram with a dusk ball, and Xerneas with a vanilla ball. 

All one try each without hitting them. Save the Master Ball for other legendaries...like Zygarde.



Gibby said:


> See what I mean though?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised that people think Greninja is ugly.



I still need to make a Greninja babe frenching her trainer deep like I said earlier in the thread... :<


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All one try each without hitting them. Save the Master Ball for other legendaries...like Zygarde


 I save it for event legendries or the chance that a legendary is shiny.


Can you stack the abilities (flame body) for even faster egg hatching?

Anyone want a newly hatched male Fennekin?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just used a Master Ball. Don't EVER use your Master Ball on the main legendary. It's stupid easy to catch every game. I'm serious. I caught Dialga with a quick ball, Reshiram with a dusk ball, and Xerneas with a vanilla ball.
> 
> All one try each without hitting them. Save the Master Ball for other legendaries...like Zygarde.



Yeah it's true. Those legendaries have pretty high catch rates compared to other PokÃ©mon. I suppose it's because you are supposed to catch them. You catch Reshiram/Zekrom to fight N, you catch Xerneas/Yveltal because of Team Flare and so on. They are meant to be caught.
I pretty much just dented Yveltal a little and then threw an Ultra Ball at it because I just knew it's gonna be an easy catch.
With Mewtwo I got lucky and Moltres I fucked up because I forgot to save the game. But Zygarde was kinda tough.
I am just sad that there are aren't more legendaries to catch... Xerneas and Yveltal are part of the story and not tough encounters so I don't count those. But really just Mewtwo, Zygarde and _one_ Legendary Bird? That is kind of weak :T I would love it if they would include sidequests for catching legendary Mons! Not just roaming ones, just fulfilling a quest first to gain access to their lair or something like that.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2013)

My Hawlucha is now officially "La Plumatigra" (okay, Laplumatigra, blasted character limit).


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone want a level 1 newly hatched male Fennekin?
Some have Blaze some have Magician. 


Gibby I'll trade you a female fennekin for a baby bulbasaur or squirtle. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2013)

Magician is a new ability?  I'm game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> Gibby I'll trade you a female fennekin for a baby bulbasaur or squirtle. :3



I'd like that :>

I'll happily give you both though - I'll take the fem Fennekin plus a randomass trash pokemon unless there's something else cool you have.

I need some time though cos I've just arrived in the town for the second gym and I have yet to hatch babby bulbasaurs and squirtles.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd like that :>
> 
> I'll happily give you both though - I'll take the fem Fennekin plus a randomass trash pokemon unless there's something else cool you have.
> 
> I need some time though cos I've just arrived in the town for the second gym and I have yet to hatch babby bulbasaurs and squirtles.


I'll get you something nice. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I know what my problem in battles is. I don't know most of the newer PokÃ©mon since generation 2, so I keep making HORRIBLE choices for attacks and when switching out my own Pokermans...


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

I JUST CAUGHT A SHINY FRAXURE.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2013)

Everybody's getting shinies now. Maybe it's about time I finally got through victory road to the Pokemon league. I'm assuming these encountered shinies are from the PokeRadar?


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Everybody's getting shinies now. Maybe it's about time I finally got through victory road to the Pokemon league. I'm assuming these encountered shinies are from the PokeRadar?


Nope, (I don't even have the radar yet) I just stumbled across it when I was looking for more Dragonairs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

Yo Teal, I've got eggs for both Squirtle and Bulbasaur. Idk their genders yet of course, but do you have any preference for names?


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yo Teal, I've got eggs for both Squirtle and Bulbasaur. Idk their genders yet of course, but do you have any preference for names?


Nope. Genders don't matter either.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the mons, Teal! :> You're a dear


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thanks for the mons, Teal! :> You're a dear


:3


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally got around to challenging the Pokemon League and beating the game! After visiting a few places (Including a long time catching things in the friend safari), I'm pretty confident that this game is going to keep me occupied for quite a while. After all, I'm trying to catch as many things as I can. I've already filled around 6 PC boxes with captured Pokemon.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like Ozriel is Sari and has an electric safari with Pachirisu and Stunfisk.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

So I'm in the reflecting cave thing and I got attacked by a horde of Mine Jrs (FREAKS)

They were up against my Tyrunt who was equipped with a rocky helmet.

They all started using doubleslap and killed themselves without me having to do shit.

Lel.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

That's funny Gibby.


Would anyone like any of these? If there are no takers I'm gonna wondertrade/release them.

Lv10 female tyrunt named Tina
 Korean lv30 Gabite male
 Japanese lv7 orange flower flabebe
 lv1 pichu male
 lv4 Japanese pansear male
 lv26 tauros with anger point ability
 lv1 male fennekin x2
 Spanish lv1 male fennekin 
 lv12 female high plains vivillon
 lv12 femal polar vivillon
 lv13 male elegant vivillon
 lv16 male eevee
 lv30 lapras male with shell armor
 lv45 male Durant with swarm


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2013)

Toshabi and Me said:
			
		

> Toshabi: gimme uh
> Toshabi: ozriel
> Toshabi: and teal
> MEATBLADE á••( á› )á•—: Ozriel [Sari]: 1263-6760-3252 (Pachirisu, Stunfisk, ???)
> ...



Yo Teal and Ozzy, can you guys friendcode Toshabi?



			
				Toshi and Me said:
			
		

> MEATBLADE á••( á› )á•—: shid what was your code again
> Toshabi: oh uh
> Toshabi: 5284-2779-6178


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Magician is a new ability?  I'm game.


 You want one then?



Gibby said:


> Yo Teal and Ozzy, can you guys friendcode Toshabi?


 Yes.

When did Tosh get perma-banned?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah if dumb butt wants me to put him on _the list_ he can just come here and post the code himself, ban or no ban.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I think I know what my problem in battles is. I don't know most of the newer PokÃ©mon since generation 2, so I keep making HORRIBLE choices for attacks and when switching out my own Pokermans...



If you haven't played for a few generations, XY probably feel much more awesome because you don't recognize how 80% of the Pokemon in Kalos are from previous gens.

I'm about to take on the Psychic Gym Leader.  Hawlucha, you'll have to sit this one out.  Absol, you're up.  You may not have a Mega Stone yet but it's time to shine.  You're already OHKO'ing Psychics that are six levels higher than you....

Okay, a Reflect Sigilyph is giving Absol trouble, but she's part Flying so Lanturn, you can take her.  A Hyper Potion won't save that bird from your Spark after Reflect wears off (especially since I just paralyzed you, so I now strike first).  Next up is a ... _Slowking?_  As in part Water?  Seriously?  Lanturn's practically soloing the Gym Leader now.  Last up is a female Meowstic.  With Calm Mind -- okay this could be trouble.  Signal Beam just confused you but Lanturn's down.  Confusion buys Absol a free turn and Night Slash for the win!  Didn't even need a critical hit to KO that cat.

Oh, and Team Flare just officially announced their plans to take over the world.  Time to get serious, eh?

PS:  Lysandre doesn't mess around.  And I'm SICK of seeing Will-O-Wisp miss the target (accuracy 85% LOL YEAH RIGHT), that cost me Delphox and the only reason Lanturn beat Gyarados at all was because his first Spark managed to Paralyze it.  His Pyroar OHKO both Absol and Lucario (that lion outspeeds everything on me but Delphox and Talonflame), leaving only my mother hawk to fight back.  She did . . . extremely well, actually.  Easily survived Pyroar's Hyper Voice, and Me First'd it for the win.

I think I need to put Hawlucha and Jolteon back on the team now.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

Make sure you bring your A team against Lysandre and his crew. It's gonna get messy in the near future.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Make sure you bring your A team against Lysandre and his crew. It's gonna get messy in the near future.



It's so weird! I just absolutely annihilated every single trainer in single player but online I get beaten by people who say the single player got messy XD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Make sure you bring your A team against Lysandre and his crew. It's gonna get messy in the near future.


Yeah, their levels are almost at 50 and only my core two (Talonflame and Delphox) are up to par to match it.  I've yet to meet ANYTHING that can take down Talonflame (but when I do, I'll be in trouble with a capital T) ... Lanturn was at least tanky enough in the HP to survive an Earthquake TO THE FACE....

Absol is now a certified Dragon-killer:  Me First'd a Druddigon's Dragon Claw for a KO.

I renamed my Hawlucha again.  She is now "La Plumadora".

And Jolteon is TOTALLY CUTE in Pokemon-Amie.

Hey, anyone know what determines the type of ball you shoot in Super Training regimens?  Jolteon and Talonflame both have speedy blue, Delphox has giant orange, Tyrunt has hard-hitting green, and Floette has machinegun yellow....


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, their levels are almost at 50 and only my core two (Talonflame and Delphox) are up to par to match it.  I've yet to meet ANYTHING that can take down Talonflame (but when I do, I'll be in trouble with a capital T) ... Lanturn was at least tanky enough in the HP to survive an Earthquake TO THE FACE....
> 
> I renamed my Hawlucha again.  She is now "La Plumadora".
> 
> ...



I'm not sure but I think when I got there my team was already close to level 60. Do you have the exp share off?

And no idea. Maybe the guys at GF just predetermined that for each PokÃ©mon or maybe it's determined in a similar way as the type of Hidden Power?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm not sure but I think when I got there my team was already close to level 60. Do you have the exp share off?


I only turn it on in emergencies.  Would get too easy otherwise, and I hate beating up NPC's with overlevelled Pokemons.



> Maybe the guys at GF just predetermined that for each PokÃ©mon or maybe it's determined in a similar way as the type of Hidden Power?


Actually I think it's determined by whatever you've trained the most in (Jolteon, Talonflame, and Hawlucha happen to have significant Speed training).

Also, Professor Sycamore's two aides are a hoot.  I think that's a good point to call it a night for now.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

In the super-training cafe in Lumiose, I remember reading that it's chosen and immutable for each Pokemon species. Interesting, eh?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I only turn it on in emergencies.  Would get too easy otherwise, and I hate beating up NPC's with overlevelled Pokemons.



I keft it on because I had a few Mons that I didn't want to fall behind. This way I didn't have to stop and grind after every gym and the game, at least to me, felt a lot smoother than other PokÃ©mon games.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Just died a little on the inside on hearing of Teal's shiny fraxsure...
Oh yeah, i seem to hear people wanting female starters a lot, why is that?
Are they like way rarer or something?
Hatched 2 charmanders the other day and ones a female.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Just died a little on the inside on hearing of Teal's shiny fraxsure...
> Oh yeah, i seem to hear people wanting female starters a lot, why is that?
> Are they like way rarer or something?
> Hatched 2 charmanders the other day and ones a female.



As far as I know females are often rarer than males and apparently they are more useful for breeding.
Speaking of breeding! Still need my Ditto?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

It's just occurred to me. Since I am in a minority here being from the UK, that means that any Dittos I catch can be used for the Masuda method of breeding by people in other countries. So, does anyone want to do a Ditto swap?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It's just occurred to me. Since I am in a minority here being from the UK, that means that any Dittos I catch can be used for the Masuda method of breeding by people in other countries. So, does anyone want to do a Ditto swap?



As far as I'm aware I'm the only German player in this thread. So my Dittos can be used as well :3


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> As far as I know females are often rarer than males and apparently they are more useful for breeding.
> Speaking of breeding! Still need my Ditto?



YES!

Im online now if you're not at work. Missed about 20 foriegn ditto's on the GTS >_<


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> YES!
> 
> Im online now if you're not at work. Missed about 20 foriegn ditto's on the GTS >_<



I'm online as well. It tells me you are offline


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Bollux didnt realise i disconnected, sorted now.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Argh shit, i left my ditto in the GTS, if you give me a sec i'll have to log out and pick it back up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Argh shit, i left my ditto in the GTS, if you give me a sec i'll have to log out and pick it back up.



It's cool^^


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks man ^_^
Let me know if there's any you're after


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

I've got every new Pokemon now, so I'm working on my Kalos regional 'dex. If anybody needs anything let me know, I'll be happy to whore my ditto out for your needs.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Weeeee, finally!

So, after maxing out my Eevee's affection and giving it a Fairy move, on the recommendation of a friend, I waited eagerly for my Eevee to finally hit level 33 and evolve.

Waiting happily for my Espeon, I got... a Sylveon. _Oh._ Fuck.

Welp, back in the box you go, Sylveon, never to be used again. (I'll train another one later, but fuck...)

Anyway, so I made my berry trees fuck, got a Qualot berry, planted it, STARED AT THE GROUND FOR FOUR DAYS and ANNIHILATED all the weeds and little bug pokemon within a nautical mile radius... and finally got some Qualot berries to feed to Eevee #2.

nom, nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom... nom... nom... (_Eevee became more friendly. It's base DEFENSE can't go lower!_)
That Eevee ate over twenty Qualots. But now, I have an Espeon humping a foreign Growlithe, makin' a half-blood Morning Glory _Morning Sun_ future-Arcanine.

Bitches love Arcanines.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> Weeeee, finally!
> 
> So, after maxing out my Eevee's affection and giving it a Fairy move, on the recommendation of a friend, I waited eagerly for my Eevee to finally hit level 33 and evolve.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Amie rating has nothing to do with the actual friendship level as far as I know^^


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

Plus, both Umbreon and Sylveon are faaar superior to Espeon. In terms of adorableness and kick-ass-ness.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Plus, both Umbreon and Sylveon are faaar superior to Espeon. In terms of adorableness and kick-ass-ness.



Mucccch agreed.

But an Arcanine who knows Morning Sun, which is the move I'm stealing from Espeon, might just be even more attractive than the other two. =D


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

I just feel sorry for my Sylveon, cos he's a guy. A pink, ribbon-covered, fairy-type guy.

Man, no wonder he didn't enjoy making eggs with my Ditto.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I just feel sorry for my Sylveon, cos he's a guy. A pink, ribbon-covered, fairy-type guy.
> 
> Man, no wonder he didn't enjoy making eggs with my Ditto.



Makes you wonder if he had a Sassy nature.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> Makes you wonder if he had a Sassy nature.



He's Bashful, that probably made it worse D:

My Sassy Floatzel, on the other hand, is also a guy. 
But I love all my Pokemon equally. I don't judge as a trainer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Who would fuck a Ditto? lol


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who would fuck a Ditto? lol



Ooft, transgendered pink blobs just get my motor running, ya know? :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who would fuck a Ditto? lol



It would be like fucking anyone and anything you ever wanted!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It would be like fucking anyone and anything you ever wanted!



...

....

DITTOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
Look at this picture of Rainbow Mika. pls ;w;


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention that everything it turns into has this face:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've yet to meet ANYTHING that can take down Talonflame










Seriously though, I love my Talonflame. Giant speed and attack stat? Don't mind if I do~


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It would be like fucking anyone and anything you ever wanted!


Ditto transforms into what it sees, so you'd have to be a narcissist for that to be what you wanted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

There's a comic where Brock makes Ditto transform into nurse joy and then fucks it (humour, not porn). I wish I could find it.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

I caught 2 eevee's and then bred the rest, now i have all the 'eons apart from sylveon. Sylveon looks pretty naff compared to the rest, Umbreon and Glaceon are my favs ^_^
Oh and Captain, unless that ditto you gave me was originally from someone in the UK its coming up as the same region on mine, unless they've just branded europe as one giant region, even though france, spain, and italy have shown up :/
I think i might just give it and give away one of my ultra rares for one of those japanese ditto's. TBH i find Yveltal pretty freakin awesome, but im just getting so sick of all the traders wanting one, its pathetic.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I think i might just give it and give away one of my ultra rares for one of those japanese ditto's. TBH i find Yveltal pretty freakin awesome, but im just getting so sick of all the traders wanting one, its pathetic.



I know this pain. It's why I now leave my pokemon in the GTS instead of looking for one, it's ridiculous. Also, the 'SHINY PKM ONLY' or 'THIS HAS PKRS' comments. Urgh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

I really, _really_ dislike how you can't have random online battles where the game sets all levels to 50.

Or can you?

I mean like, hnng, I went in with level 40 Tyrantrum vs lv50 Yvetal. Annoyin.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Oh and Captain, unless that ditto you gave me was originally from someone in the UK its coming up as the same region on mine, unless they've just branded europe as one giant region, even though france, spain, and italy have shown up :/
> I think i might just give it and give away one of my ultra rares for one of those japanese ditto's. TBH i find Yveltal pretty freakin awesome, but im just getting so sick of all the traders wanting one, its pathetic.



Well that sucks! XD
I did catch it myself but it may be because I have set my game to English and not German :V I figured it would select the region depending on the console and not depending on the language I chose X3
Or maybe they really did lump Europe together as one region? That would explain why Japanese Dittos are so popular...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

What if

We organised some FAF pokÃ©mon league? :v


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I really, _really_ dislike how you can't have random online battles where the game sets all levels to 50.
> 
> Or can you?


Every single battle I have played set the levels to 50. So you can.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I really, _really_ dislike how you can't have random online battles where the game sets all levels to 50.
> 
> Or can you?



You can. You just have to press start and then select Battle Spot (I think?).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You can. You just have to press start and then select Battle Spot (I think?).



Yeah, that's what I did but it gave me my shit levels :C

Maybe I retarded it up. I'll check after I've got back from having lunch.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What if
> 
> We organised some FAF pokÃ©mon league? :v



This ^. 

But timezones and work n such...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I really, _really_ dislike how you can't have random online battles where the game sets all levels to 50.
> 
> Or can you?


There's multiple battle types-- Normal Rules, which sets Pokemon to 50 , Flat Battles, which does the same and follows competition rules, and No Restrictions, which doesn't scale levels. You might've been doing the last one.



Gibby said:


> What if
> 
> We organised some FAF pokÃ©mon league? :v


You mean like a tournament? I'd be more than happy to organize one! But I'm not sure anyone would actually be interested if I set one up. Maybe if a mod or someone popular organized it.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

You know what, fuck everyone on the GTS. I gave up, i though sod it, 10 attempts at trading later, only to be told the ditto was already traded i gave up and decided to go for the retarded trades, like my tyranitar i worked hard for. Finally a forign ditto for a non legendary pokemon i had. Did the trade, lost my tyranitar and in return i got the forign ditto, only now its magically turned into my region. Then i thought fuck it even further, i'll give away my scizor and mewtwo. And now every mewtwo or scizor for foeign ditto trade crashes my 3DS, asks me to turn off the power. This is just insane...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You mean like a tournament? I'd be more than happy to organize one! But I'm not sure anyone would actually be interested if I set one up. Maybe if a mod or someone popular organized it.



I don't really think it matters who sets it up^^ Everyone who plays the games on FAF is already in here, it's not like anyone is gonna miss it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I don't really think it matters who sets it up^^ Everyone who plays the games on FAF is already in here, it's not like anyone is gonna miss it.


Welp that's enough for me. Next weekend?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

Now that we've grown up with Pokemon, I think we should we all have realized that the accomplishment of beating the Elite Four and becoming the champion is as useless as one of those "Participation Trophies" that are being handed out to raise kids' self-esteem at sporting events. It really says something when the very best trainers fall- millions of times- to children who only picked up Pokemon a few years ago, and these trainers have been training their whole lives. Is there an unwritten directive that Gym Leaders and Elite Four members play as soft as humanly possible to make sure that a bunch of kids can beat them? Surely, if you'd play in any other contest requiring skill like chess, Muay Thai, or competitive Boggle, you would benefit from a lifetime of experience, right? It would not happen that a young Russian college kid, fresh out of passing exams for a BA in Chess would then be able ton take down his country's Grand Masters who have decades of experience that he doesn't have- yet winning against the Elite Four is the Pokemon equivalent as a 12-year-old kid is the equivalent which is almost inevitable in winning the game.

Also, if the criminal syndicates can be stopped by the main character who is a preteen, how could they have lasted so long against professional police officers? And if the syndicates want to be taken seriously, Jesse and James would have been fired after their first meeting with Ash Ketchum. Your character in Pokemon is the ultimate Gary Stu- he stops crime syndicates, solves the mysteries of regions that have been unsolved for many centuries, and is entrusted with one-of-a-kind items to help him capture Pokemon that have spent thousands of years free. All at the tender age of 12 to 15.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, i think my copy of Y is broken. EVERY trade for a ditto that hasnt already been traded by the time i select mine is crashing my ds, and guess what? its only happening with forign dittos.  I've tried scrolling to the end of the gts list or in rhe middle, and its crashing every time.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok, i think my copy of Y is broken. EVERY trade for a ditto that hasnt already been traded by the time i select mine is crashing my ds, and guess what? its only happening with forign dittos.  I've tried scrolling to the end of the gts list or in rhe middle, and its crashing every time.


Yes, that's strange... I don't know what could be causing that. It could be your copy, but it could also be your connection, maybe? Why don't you try putting up a Ditto yourself into the GTS? If you don't get a foreign one in return, just try again! I did that in BW2 and I plan to do it again this time.



DarrylWolf said:


> Now that we've grown up with Pokemon, I think we should we all have realized that the accomplishment of beating the Elite Four and becoming the champion is as useless as one of those "Participation Trophies" that are being handed out to raise kids' self-esteem at sporting events. It really says something when the very best trainers fall- millions of times- to children who only picked up Pokemon a few years ago, and these trainers have been training their whole lives. Is there an unwritten directive that Gym Leaders and Elite Four members play as soft as humanly possible to make sure that a bunch of kids can beat them? Surely, if you'd play in any other contest requiring skill like chess, Muay Thai, or competitive Boggle, you would benefit from a lifetime of experience, right? It would not happen that a young Russian college kid, fresh out of passing exams for a BA in Chess would then be able ton take down his country's Grand Masters who have decades of experience that he doesn't have- yet winning against the Elite Four is the Pokemon equivalent as a 12-year-old kid is the equivalent which is almost inevitable in winning the game.
> 
> Also, if the criminal syndicates can be stopped by the main character who is a preteen, how could they have lasted so long against professional police officers? And if the syndicates want to be taken seriously, Jesse and James would have been fired after their first meeting with Ash Ketchum. Your character in Pokemon is the ultimate Gary Stu- he stops crime syndicates, solves the mysteries of regions that have been unsolved for many centuries, and is entrusted with one-of-a-kind items to help him capture Pokemon that have spent thousands of years free. All at the tender age of 12 to 15.


It's a video game.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's a video game.



That may be a part of the problem- most JRPGs have these young protagonists who fulfill messianic roles and are basically the pole around which the rest of the video game world spins. I'd love to see a Pokemon game that accurately captures the difficulty of being the world's best and the time it would take to win a world championship- you start out as a teenager but only win the championship as a senior citizen, after numerous failures to more experienced trainers.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> That may be a part of the problem- most JRPGs have these young protagonists who fulfill messianic roles and are basically the pole around which the rest of the video game world spins. I'd love to see a Pokemon game that accurately captures the difficulty of being the world's best and the time it would take to win a world championship- you start out as a teenager but only win the championship as a senior citizen, after numerous failures to more experienced trainers.


So in other words, they should base the champion on the real world champion? So only like 5 people on the planet would be able to beat him?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah i deposited one myself ages ago. I suspect people are having a problem trading with me aswell. My internet pressence must be blacklisted for shit luck or something. I've wasted 2 hours now trying and trying again, i give up.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

So, games should be completely realistic, instead of...erm...role-playing? I don't get it

-In GTA you'd be arrested and sentenced to death. Game over, you can't even start it back up
-In Sonic, you'd just play as a hedgehog who'd been spray-painted blue. Instead of rings, you'd collect slugs.
-In COD you'd finish the campaign, then spend the rest of the time going to seek help for your PTSD.

I don't think those would be fun games.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So in other words, they should base the champion on the real world champion? So only like 5 people on the planet would be able to beat him?



Well, yes, that's what I am saying. Ask yourself this question- do you really think it matters what title they give you when millions of other people share the exact same title or are emerging to claim that title? You beat the champion, the professor gives you applause, and the game makes it feel like you've become a 33rd degree Mason or won a Nobel Prize, but it's really more of an accreditation that everyone else has.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah i deposited one myself ages ago. I suspect people are having a problem trading with me aswell. My internet pressence must be blacklisted for shit luck or something. I've wasted 2 hours now trying and trying again, i give up.


Wait, you're in the UK, yeah? Why don't we just trade a Ditto?



DarrylWolf said:


> Well, yes, that's what I am saying. Ask yourself this question- do you really think it matters what title they give you when millions of other people share the exact same title or are emerging to claim that title? You beat the champion, the professor gives you applause, and the game makes it feel like you've become a 33rd degree Mason or won a Nobel Prize, but it's really more of an accreditation that everyone else has.


Well, no, I don't think it matters. But that's okay, because I understand that the game is for everyone and that a lot of people see it as an accomplishment and finishing the game. 
We have the battle maison and real people to play against when you want an actual challenge.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger, did you download the patch for 1.1? I've heard it fixes GTS trades as well as the save glitch.
If you did install it try downloading it again.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Havent downloaded the patch i dont think, im used to xbox updates doing it before the game loads, do i have to go somewhere to get it?
And thanks Rob, i'll try something else then if that fails will give you a shout. Just did a bit of reading and apparantly using the filters is what causes it, im going to try turning them off and see if that works.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Wait, you're in the UK, yeah? Why don't we just trade a Ditto?
> 
> Well, no, I don't think it matters. But that's okay, because I understand that the game is for everyone and that a lot of people see it as an accomplishment and finishing the game.
> We have the battle maison and real people to play against when you want an actual challenge.



Yeah, it's the competition against flesh and blood opponents where the real fighting takes place. I'm almost certain that it's a recipe for disaster when all the trainers who have coasted to victory without any real competition from the game fight each other. They all think they are invincible so whoever loses that contest will be absolutely inconsolable. You fight against other players for a championship that might actually mean something- I know of a real-life Gym Leader whose handcrafted Grackle badges (Dark-Flying type) are notoriously difficult to win, and you have to be at a gaming convention to win them. But I'd rather win that badge than go for something that everybody already has or will have.

 I mean, how exactly do they advertise being a Gym Leader, or even an Elite Four member in the games- get beaten continually by literally millions of upstart trainers and have to remain stationary for the rest of your life? If the Gym Leaders weren't being reimbursed for their endless defeats and having to remain under city, or even building arrest, wouldn't they have become Pokemon trainers themselves?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

I have an idea. Now the trading emoticons have disappeared, I should catch two pokemon. One nicknamed Yes! and one nicknamed NO. I could display them in a trade to say whether I like what they put out.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

We took on some real life Gym Leaders at PAX 2012. No Grackle Badge, but Reno won himself the Basic Badge and the Insect Badge. 

The gym leaders were pretty bloody hard, and it was something of an honour to beat 'em. They weren't disposed by being beaten, though. I think you're forgetting that the Elite Four test whether or not you're worthy to enter the Hall of Fame, rather than standing as the ostensibly-insurmountable obstacle before it. ;p

Pretty honourable job, if y'ask me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> There's multiple battle types-- Normal Rules, which sets Pokemon to 50 , Flat Battles, which does the same and follows competition rules, and No Restrictions, which doesn't scale levels. You might've been doing the last one.



_Random_ ones via battle spot, yo. It doesn't give me any options outside of single/double/triple/rotation. It seems I can only choose the rules if I want to play with friends/passerbys.



SirRob said:


> Welp that's enough for me. Next weekend?



Sounds good, but why not make it more of an ongoing thing we keep in a thread rather than a get-together? It could go in forum games I spose.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> _Random_ ones via battle spot, yo. It doesn't give me any options outside of single/double/triple/rotation. It seems I can only choose the rules if I want to play with friends/passerbys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but why not make it more of an ongoing thing we keep in a thread rather than a get-together? It could go in forum games I spose.


I think for battle spot matches, they might only scale down to 50, not up. Haven't done too many though so I'm not sure. I know that rating battles follow flat rules, but that's about it.

What do you mean by an ongoing thing? Just like a general battling thread? 'Cause I think this one acts as that just fine.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> We took on some real life Gym Leaders at PAX 2012. No Grackle Badge, but Reno won himself the Basic Badge and the Insect Badge.
> 
> The gym leaders were pretty bloody hard, and it was something of an honour to beat 'em. They weren't disposed by being beaten, though. I think you're forgetting that the Elite Four test whether or not you're worthy to enter the Hall of Fame, rather than standing as the ostensibly-insurmountable obstacle before it. ;p
> 
> Pretty honourable job, if y'ask me.



Poke-LARP is kind of fun. One day my college had a "Pokemon Day" and if you beat the "Gym Leaders", all cosplaying the original eight gym leaders of the Kanto region in trivia contests, arm-wrestling, or speed "Who's That Pokemon" contests, you'd get a "Badge". The first eight who got all of eight gym badges then had a Pokemon name spelling bee to determine who could battle the Elite Four and win a coupon good for a free copy of Pokemon Black and White. That was such a good time, it became a yearly event.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think for battle spot matches, they might only scale down to 50, not up. Haven't done too many though so I'm not sure. I know that rating battles follow flat rules, but that's about it.
> 
> What do you mean by an ongoing thing? Just like a general battling thread? 'Cause I think this one acts as that just fine.



Ah that's good to know, thanks, man. Explains why everyone I tried against has perfect 50 every time...

Well if we were gonna do our own tourney it'd need it's own thread because of the ever-useful OP. But for just asking for battles, yeah, here's fine.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Poke-LARP is kind of fun. One day my college had a "Pokemon Day" and if you beat the "Gym Leaders", all cosplaying the original eight gym leaders of the Kanto region in trivia contests, arm-wrestling, or speed "Who's That Pokemon" contests, you'd get a "Badge". The first eight who got all of eight gym badges then had a Pokemon name spelling bee to determine who could battle the Elite Four and win a coupon good for a free copy of Pokemon Black and White. That was such a good time, it became a yearly event.



Oh my god, that sounds incredible. :c Import me?

On another note, 8 Growlithes down and no shinies, no good natures, and I'm already becoming impatient. Fairly sure my Espeon's gonna need a rest from all that humping soon, and their eggs are hatching just as quick as they can make 'em.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

I can never decide if I want to use Super Training to build up on a pokÃ©mon's weak stats or its strong stats...


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> On another note, 8 Growlithes down and no shinies, no good natures, and I'm already becoming impatient. Fairly sure my Espeon's gonna need a rest from all that humping soon, and their eggs are hatching just as quick as they can make 'em.



There are no breaks in baby-making daycare. You go until you can go no more, and your nads are emptier than One Direction's music.

Got a Japanese Bulbasaur off the GTS earlier today, now hopefully my other Charmander can bugger off and someone will give me a Squirtle.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

Valerie, I'm coming for you. @-@


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Alright, I may have only just completed the game, but I've decided to breed and train some Pokemon. Cloyster looks like fun. Just bred an Adamant one, so I'm gonna settle with that and get the power items from the Battle Maison.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

While everyone is talking about X and Y, I'm just gonna drop nostalgia/mind blowing stuff by here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcJOtt0B0aY


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Just found someone in the Battle Maison that said 'Meow Meow.. Can I haz battle? Meow'. And of course, there's that trainer that makes the over 9000 reference. Plus that person near the beginning that says 'Pokemon is sick, you get me?' 
I never expected Pokemon of all games to have references like these.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

FINALLY!

Took the filters off and straight away got me a japanese ditto, unfortunately it cost me my beloved Leafeon but i can easily get another.
Going for a shiny charmander first, before my foriegn ditto i got a female, so im using her with the japanese ditto, is that good?
Despite playing pokemon constantly wih only skipping gen V i have no idea about natures and stuff like that, just being shiny is enough for me. 8 charmanders in so far i think.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

-Recieve Squirtle through GTS
-'Egg apparently hatched on 30/10/13
-Looks at date

What the....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> -Recieve Squirtle through GTS
> -'Egg apparently hatched on 30/10/13
> -Looks at date
> 
> What the....


Someone was probably messing with their 3ds date settings. You could probably set the date to like 9001 or something.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> -Recieve Squirtle through GTS
> -'Egg apparently hatched on 30/10/13
> -Looks at date
> 
> What the....








Come with me if you want to live be the very best, like no-one ever was.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

I figured it was from a DS that had the time settings messed with, but I was just...so confused for a minute


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Took the filters off and straight away got me a japanese ditto, unfortunately it cost me my beloved Leafeon but i can easily get another.
> Going for a shiny charmander first, before my foriegn ditto i got a female, so im using her with the japanese ditto, is that good?
> Despite playing pokemon constantly wih only skipping gen V i have no idea about natures and stuff like that, just being shiny is enough for me. 8 charmanders in so far i think.



So did the update help or what happened? :3


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone interested in Shellder eggs? Got my Adamant one on the first egg, and I have 3 unhatched ones that have been walked with for a bit. Bred using a Japanese Shellder parent.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> i have no idea about natures and stuff like that



Basically, natures will either reduce one stat whilst raising another by like 10% of the base potential, or they will be nuetral which causes no stat changes whatsoever.

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Nature#List_of_Natures

My Pikachu is of a hardy nature, which is nuetral, so none of his stats are affected. That's good because my attack and sp. attack are roughly equal and my speed stat for him is still good as gold.

However, my Beedrill is modest, which reduces his attack stat whilst raising sp. attack. This is a pain in the arse and a mistake which I just noticed, as my beedrill _never_ uses his special attack stat and his regular attack is crucial for him.

My Tyrantrum is gentle, and being a rock type, his defense is high anyway, but the nature causes a slight decrease in this stat. However, it buffs his special defense, which is a major weakness for him anyway, and my rocky helmet to damage enemies when they use physical attacks on me balances out the negatives, at least IMO.

Natures are pretty useful. Here they've explained to me why my Beedrill seems incompetent. I need a new one.

There's also the issue of EVs and IVs which I don't really get, so I'm quite new to PokÃ©mon genetic engineering. :v But I'd like to get a Beedrill that has its physical attack and speed stats buffed to hell. But he's kinda like a glass cannon...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But he's kinda like a glass cannon...



I wouldn't even call him a cannon. He more like... just glass :V
To quote Smogon University:
"To be blunt, Beedrill is a terrible Pokemon. It has bad stats and a bad movepool, and is entirely outclassed in whatever role it plays by the likes of Scolipede, Garbodor, and even Ariados. The best thing it can do for a team is to disrupt the opponent as much as it can, as it will never shine brighter than its competition in an offensive or defensive role. Beedrill is often a waste of a teamslot and should really only be used on joke teams."
http://www.smogon.com/bw/pokemon/beedrill


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I wouldn't even call him a cannon. He more like... just glass :V
> To quote Smogon University:
> "To be blunt, Beedrill is a terrible Pokemon. It has bad stats and a bad movepool, and is entirely outclassed in whatever role it plays by the likes of Scolipede, Garbodor, and even Ariados. The best thing it can do for a team is to disrupt the opponent as much as it can, as it will never shine brighter than its competition in an offensive or defensive role. Beedrill is often a waste of a teamslot and should really only be used on joke teams."
> http://www.smogon.com/bw/pokemon/beedrill



Well it looks like I've got a lot to learn

byebye beedrill

waste of a bloody slot


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well it looks like I've got a lot to learn
> 
> byebye beedrill
> 
> waste of a bloody slot



If it makes you feel better, Butterfree isn't a whole lot better as well X3
But I for one think that you should always use Pokermans that you like instead of just forcing yourself to use the "good" ones!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If it makes you feel better, Butterfree isn't a whole lot better as well X3
> But I for one think that you should always use Pokermans that you like instead of just forcing yourself to use the "good" ones!



Oh aye. Shame everyone seems to always go for the OP shit in online battling >_>


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh aye. Shame everyone seems to always go for the OP shit in online battling >_>



That depends. The seperate tiers have quite a lot of Mons to choose from! So as long as you have a good combination of different types and movesets and as long as you don't pick any Mons that are _really_ awful you should be good^^
As long as people don't play like dicks and throw a team full of legendaries at you that is! XD


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So did the update help or what happened? :3



Searched without using the "Pokemon i have" and "pokemon outside my region" filters.
And thanks Gibby was just reading that funnily enough.
Got almsot 20 charmanders now, 2 are female, noticed some of them have stats all set to 6 whilst all the rest at least have one stat which is 5.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok i just noticed my charmander is laying eggs way faster than i thought. Untill now i've been getting one egg then going to Lumiose city untill it hatches. But i've just found out if i got back and forth on the same road as the daycare hitting the upper side of the cave entrance on the left to the lampost in the town on the right a couple of times she's laid another one. So now i can get a party full of eggs aside from my Fletchinder.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok i just noticed my charmander is laying eggs way faster than i thought. Untill now i've been getting one egg then going to Lumiose city untill it hatches. But i've just found out if i got back and forth on the same road as the daycare hitting the upper side of the cave entrance on the left to the lampost in the town on the right a couple of times she's laid another one. So now i can get a party full of eggs aside from my Fletchinder.



I'm starting to think they put the longest straight road in the game right in front of the daycare for a reason! X3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm starting to think they put the longest straight road in the game right in front of the daycare for a reason! X3



Just use 1 button to move around the prism tower forever and ever.

Hold down left or right with one hand, fap with the other!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who would fuck a Ditto? lol


Rufflet, Tauros, Hitmons ... how else do they NOT go extinct when there's literally no girls to produce their kind of eggs?  I'd wager that species with a 7:1 male ratio probably use Dittos more often than they'd care to admit (either that or gender ratios are a "breeding in captivity" thing).

Besides, everyone knows Dittos roleplay.

(Come to think of it, in one story a Luxray mated with a Ditto and boy was there hell to pay when that little affair was found out.  The lion got his tail chomped off and banished from the family, whereas the Ditto was killed outright.)



Gibby said:


> However, my Beedrill is modest, which reduces his attack stat whilst raising sp. attack. This is a pain in the arse and a mistake which I just noticed, as my beedrill _never_ uses his special attack stat and his regular attack is crucial for him.


Beedrill is really only useful as an early-game example of Pokemon evolution.  In battle, it's about the weakest fully-evolved Bug type ever, and the weak physical Defense really hurts.



> There's also the issue of EVs and IVs which I don't really get, so I'm quite new to PokÃ©mon genetic engineering. :v But I'd like to get a Beedrill that has its physical attack and speed stats buffed to hell. But he's kinda like a glass cannon...


IV's are inbred into each Pokemon when it is born/encountered and give up to a +0.3 (per level) boost to each stat.  EV's are acquired from battling wild Pokemon or Super Training, and can boost any desired stat by up to +0.6 (per level).

Anyway, looks like I guessed right when asked to choose between the red and blue buttons -- no matter, that scientist goes and activates the ultimate weapon anyway.

I didn't have anything I could counter that Malamar with, so I sent Hawlucha out in style with some Acrobatics (apparently Hawluchas can also learn Dig.  Neat).  Absol is at least good against Dark and Psychics, but Malamar knew Superpower.  Good thing I Me First'd it to finish the squid off.  Absol now has three moves with high critical hit ratios AND Super Luck to back it up.  Anyone got a Scope Lens?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That depends. The seperate tiers have quite a lot of Mons to choose from! So as long as you have a good combination of different types and movesets and as long as you don't pick any Mons that are _really_ awful you should be good^^
> As long as people don't play like dicks and throw a team full of legendaries at you that is! XD



I had to deal with that last night. Honestly, I got lucky in the fight, but it was a weird battle from the get-go. But at least I can say that I beat a MegaMewtwo-X, Xerneas, and Zygarde with normal pokemon. The guy honestly didn't how to battle. It was kinda sad. Like giving a 5 year old a doomsday weapon when they don't know how to use it. 

But Japanese players are always rough. I fought an Intimidation team last night, and with the pokemon I chose he pretty much burned me and waited me out. And sucker punch MegaMawile feels broke. I gotta work on my coverage.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

You may all now address me as Sir Grand Duke Sir Rob.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Drake. :>

I did a bit of research and I'm thinking of getting a Jolly Moxie Sandile to experiment with (I always liked the look of Krookodile, and apparently he's decent and I need to replace Beedrill anyway).

I'm currently breeding an Adamant Moxie Sandile I already have, I'm just trying to get Jolly. Everything's coming out with Moxie.

PokÃ©mon breeding is interesting.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I had to deal with that last night. Honestly, I got lucky in the fight, but it was a weird battle from the get-go. But at least I can say that I beat a MegaMewtwo-X, Xerneas, and Zygarde with normal pokemon. The guy honestly didn't how to battle. It was kinda sad. Like giving a 5 year old a doomsday weapon when they don't know how to use it.
> 
> But Japanese players are always rough. I fought an Intimidation team last night, and with the pokemon I chose he pretty much burned me and waited me out. And sucker punch MegaMawile feels broke. I gotta work on my coverage.



Isn't that what PokÃ©mon is all about?^^ Little kids traveling through the world, trying to capture more and more powerful monsters, including the one that supposedly created the universe? XD


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Just died a little on the inside on hearing of Teal's shiny fraxsure...
> Oh yeah, i seem to hear people wanting female starters a lot, why is that?
> Are they like way rarer or something?
> Hatched 2 charmanders the other day and ones a female.


It's for passing down certain moves and abilities (I think.) However breeding has been changed up a bit for gen 6.
I've been rather lucky with shinys as I've played the games. (Except for a shiny Hariyama that escaped back in emerald -_-)



Rain-Wizard said:


> Plus, both Umbreon and Sylveon are faaar superior to Espeon. In terms of adorableness and kick-ass-ness.


Espeon rules. 



Harbinger said:


> TBH i find Yveltal pretty freakin awesome, but im just getting so sick of all the traders wanting one, its pathetic.


 A guy wanted one for a Slugma. -_-



DarrylWolf said:


> Now that we've grown up with Pokemon, I think we should we all have realized that the accomplishment of beating the Elite Four and becoming the champion is as useless as one of those "Participation Trophies" that are being handed out to raise kids' self-esteem at sporting events.


You do realize that the elitefour/champions are just there to be the final bosses right?



DarrylWolf said:


> That may be a part of the problem- most JRPGs have these young protagonists who fulfill messianic roles and are basically the pole around which the rest of the video game world spins. I'd love to see a Pokemon game that accurately captures the difficulty of being the world's best and the time it would take to win a world championship- you start out as a teenager but only win the championship as a senior citizen, after numerous failures to more experienced trainers.


 You know the game is for kids right?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Isn't that what PokÃ©mon is all about?^^ Little kids traveling through the world, trying to capture more and more powerful monsters, including the one that supposedly created the universe? XD



Yes, that is true. But they could at least learn some fundamentals. I mean, you don't use Ice Beam on a Crobat when you know darn well Psychic would've instantly sealed the deal.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Yes, that is true. But they could at least learn some fundamentals. I mean, you don't use Ice Beam on a Crobat when you know darn well Psychic would've instantly sealed the deal.


Unless he's holding a Payapa berry or you get STAB Ice.  Besides, Ice Beam is stronger.

What?  What do you mean I can't just walk from Cyllage to Geosenge anymore?  Let's try Shalour.  (I would be pretty surprised if they actually required you to Fly in.)


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Yes, that is true. But they could at least learn some fundamentals. I mean, you don't use Ice Beam on a Crobat when you know darn well Psychic would've instantly sealed the deal.


But Crobat learns several dark and ghost type attacks so it would be safer for an Ice pokemon to fight it.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow.  Team Flare Grunt guarding their secret base actually has a team of three!  This may actually be a challenge for once.

Wow.  Wow is that Mienshao fast -- but my Hawlucha's still standing (and her Acrobatics beats yours!)

Now I'm teaming up with Serena as we check out the depths.  Talonflame and Flareon make a nice tag team (I Flame Charged Flareon just to activate Flash Fire), Lava Plume barely scratched Talonflame and (as usual) I can just Roost off the damage.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Hatched over 26 sandiles

STILL NO JOLLY ONE

HHHGNNNNNGNNNNNN


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> But Crobat learns several dark and ghost type attacks so it would be safer for an Ice pokemon to fight it.



But in the case of Mewtwo, who outclasses my poor Crobat greatly, a stab (same type attack bonus) Psychic attack would've definitely one-shotted me. But the person used Ice Beam instead and my Crobat has enough defense to shrug off at least one super effective attack without stab. There were a ton of factors in the mix (him being MegaMewtwo-X, my Crobat having high sp. def. IV's). On paper I wasn't supposed to win, but it still happened. 

I also like to punish people who switch out. If you switch out on my Crobat, then you basically give me a free kill.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Anyone interested in Shellder eggs? Got my Adamant one on the first egg, and I have 3 unhatched ones that have been walked with for a bit. Bred using a Japanese Shellder parent.



Hmm.. Tempting.
This is the first game I haven't had a Shellder on my team.


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Distorted said:


> But in the case of Mewtwo, who outclasses my poor Crobat greatly, a stab (same type attack bonus) Psychic attack would've definitely one-shotted me. But the person used Ice Beam instead and my Crobat has enough defense to shrug off at least one super effective attack without stab. There were a ton of factors in the mix (him being MegaMewtwo-X, my Crobat having high sp. def. IV's). On paper I wasn't supposed to win, but it still happened.
> 
> I also like to punish people who switch out. If you switch out on my Crobat, then you basically give me a free kill.


It is odd that they didn't use Psychic in that case.

The pokemon I switch in is a steel type with a rocky helmet attached. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

No way.

No Freakin' Way.

I CAUGHT YVELTAL WITH JUST ONE PREMIERE BALL!

...that battle only lasted five turns....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Male Jolly Sandile. Finally.

Unfortunately, he's the only fucking one that has intimidate instead of moxie.

FFFFFFFFUCKING

I'm just going to EV up my Female Adamant Moxie Sandile... Which I got AGES ago.

I'm going to be a massive dick and dispose of these ~30 Sandiles.


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No way.
> 
> No Freakin' Way.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or were the mascot legendaries even easy to catch than in Black/White?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

So much easier. Ever since Diamond and Pearl they've been considerably easier to catch.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No way.
> 
> No Freakin' Way.
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but err.. same here. You see, from Pokemon Diamond and Pearl's Palkia and Dialga onwards, they drastically raised the capture rate of the main legendaries. Groudon and Kyogre have catch rates of 5, whereas Palkia/Dialga have catch rates of 30.

EDIT: Oops, didn't see the replies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

They are. As I said earlier, I caught Xerneas...with a POKEball. And I didn't touch him. I didn't knock him out, poison, or paralyze him. That man was still in the shrink wrap like I hadn't opened the packaging. Factory sealed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No way.
> 
> No Freakin' Way.
> 
> ...



I want to see you do that with Zygarde 

My battle with Yveltal was similar. After 2 or 3 turns I threw an Ultra Ball at it and got it right away.
It's a "plot legendary", they WANT you to catch it so Mons like that have really high catch rates.



XoPachi said:


> They are. As I said earlier, I caught Xerneas...with a POKEball. And I didn't touch him. I didn't knock him out, poison, or paralyze him. That man was still in the shrink wrap like I hadn't opened the packaging. Factory sealed.



See?


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Asleep Greninja versus confused Quagsire.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Suppose you are supposed to catch them to go with the story, only took me one ultra ball.
And im just starting to fill up my 3rd box of char'ies, how many did it take you Teal?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> You see, from Pokemon Diamond and Pearl's Palkia and Dialga onwards, they drastically raised the capture rate of the main legendaries.


Don't ruin the high.


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Suppose you are supposed to catch them to go with the story, only took me one ultra ball.
> And im just starting to fill up my 3rd box of char'ies, how many did it take you Teal?


 To catch Xerneas? Two Dusk Balls.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

My most painful legendary battle ever was against Ho-oh back in G2 Gold.  It took forever and a lot of healing items (not helping that Scyther was my False Swiper)....

G3 legendaries were tough to catch too, especially since all three had Rest, but Shedinja was immune to half their moves so that really saved me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> To catch Xerneas? Two Dusk Balls.



I think he was talking about breeding a shiny Charmandurr :3


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I think he was talking about breeding a shiny Charmandurr :3


But I've never hatched a shiny. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> Asleep Greninja versus confused Quagsire.



Dedenne wins.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2013)

Quagsire's part Ground.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

Related to my earlier posts, if there are professors who research Pokemon for profit, then why do they have to deputize their work to a bunch of volunteer preteens? They even have research assistants for that purpose and if know they Pokemon so well, why do they get ambushed the moment they leave the sanctuary of their labs? I know there's suspension of disbelief and maybe we weren't thinking about it when we were so young, but almost definitely there has to be a more qualified adult who could do their dirty work of cataloging and capturing wild animals for study and fighting. And the criminal syndicates- if they can be undone by children, then one has to wonder how they could have posed a threat in the first place. And where are the police or the government in all of this trying to stop them?

Also, I am just totally awestruck at how the mysteries of a region which have gone unanswered for thousands of years are suddenly solved by your adolescent character. If all it took to capture the beasts your people worshipped as gods was a Master Ball or even a bunch of Ultra Balls and a mythical item to make them appear, then IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BEFORE YOUR CHARACTER EVEN STARTS OUT. So your Pokemon version of Bobby Fischer can beat masters who have dedicated their lives to Pokemon, defeat criminal organizations that the police are powerless to stop, solves mysteries your scholars can't solve, and makes servants out of Pokemon that were worshipped as gods. Gary Stu, much?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Related to my earlier posts, if there are professors who research Pokemon for profit, then why do they have to deputize their work to a bunch of volunteer preteens? They even have research assistants for that purpose and if know they Pokemon so well, why do they get ambushed the moment they leave the sanctuary of their labs? I know there's suspension of disbelief and maybe we weren't thinking about it when we were so young, but almost definitely there has to be a more qualified adult who could do their dirty work of cataloging and capturing wild animals for study and fighting. And the criminal syndicates- if they can be undone by children, then one has to wonder how they could have posed a threat in the first place. And where are the police or the government in all of this trying to stop them?
> 
> Also, I am just totally awestruck at how the mysteries of a region which have gone unanswered for thousands of years are suddenly solved by your adolescent character. If all it took to capture the beasts your people worshipped as gods was a Master Ball or even a bunch of Ultra Balls and a mythical item to make them appear, then IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BEFORE YOUR CHARACTER EVEN STARTS OUT. So your Pokemon version of Bobby Fischer can beat masters who have dedicated their lives to Pokemon, defeat criminal organizations that the police are powerless to stop, solves mysteries your scholars can't solve, and makes servants out of Pokemon that were worshipped as gods. Gary Stu, much?



You are thinking WAY too hard about this^^


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Related to my earlier posts, if there are professors who research Pokemon for profit, then why do they have to deputize their work to a bunch of volunteer preteens? They even have research assistants for that purpose and if know they Pokemon so well, why do they get ambushed the moment they leave the sanctuary of their labs? I know there's suspension of disbelief and maybe we weren't thinking about it when we were so young, but almost definitely there has to be a more qualified adult who could do their dirty work of cataloging and capturing wild animals for study and fighting. And the criminal syndicates- if they can be undone by children, then one has to wonder how they could have posed a threat in the first place. And where are the police or the government in all of this trying to stop them?
> 
> Also, I am just totally awestruck at how the mysteries of a region which have gone unanswered for thousands of years are suddenly solved by your adolescent character. If all it took to capture the beasts your people worshipped as gods was a Master Ball or even a bunch of Ultra Balls and a mythical item to make them appear, then IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BEFORE YOUR CHARACTER EVEN STARTS OUT. So your Pokemon version of Bobby Fischer can beat masters who have dedicated their lives to Pokemon, defeat criminal organizations that the police are powerless to stop, solves mysteries your scholars can't solve, and makes servants out of Pokemon that were worshipped as gods. Gary Stu, much?



Heh, they don't have to deputise their work. Hell, most of the professors seem to get out and around their regions while they work.
But in a world where it's totally acceptable to send kids out on their own (because their Pokemon will protect them!), the Professors are actually doing them a favour by giving those kids Pokemon. Trainers are well respected people who make friends with Pokemon, and since co-operating with Pokemon is a vital part of energy generation and service provision in this world, the kids are doing the world a great favour. At the same time, the Professor enabled them to go do the well-respected, well-worn Gym Badge tour and take on the Elite Four; it's an honour for 'em. Mutual gain! 

The criminal syndicates aren't undone by children - they're often undone from the top-down (Giovanni disbanded Team Rocket, y'know), or by scuppering the delicate and vital plans of the scientists (The character's bond with Mespirit shattered the Red Chain that could have ended the spacial dimensions from Spear Pillar in Sinnoh).


Lastly, it ain't kids who are solving these mysteries. It's the criminal syndicates, backed by tonnes of money and scientific investigations. Selfish motivations are what keep them on their drive to solve these mysteries, but the kids show up at just the right time to stop 'em. Hell, in truth, it's the kid's Pokemon that save the day. Seems to me like the kid is just the arbiter of all these awesome things, but they ain't much of a Gary Stu.


(okay, yes, they are)


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Related to my earlier posts, if there are professors who research Pokemon for profit, then why do they have to deputize their work to a bunch of volunteer preteens? They even have research assistants for that purpose and if know they Pokemon so well, why do they get ambushed the moment they leave the sanctuary of their labs? I know there's suspension of disbelief and maybe we weren't thinking about it when we were so young, but almost definitely there has to be a more qualified adult who could do their dirty work of cataloging and capturing wild animals for study and fighting. And the criminal syndicates- if they can be undone by children, then one has to wonder how they could have posed a threat in the first place. And where are the police or the government in all of this trying to stop them?
> 
> Also, I am just totally awestruck at how the mysteries of a region which have gone unanswered for thousands of years are suddenly solved by your adolescent character. If all it took to capture the beasts your people worshipped as gods was a Master Ball or even a bunch of Ultra Balls and a mythical item to make them appear, then IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BEFORE YOUR CHARACTER EVEN STARTS OUT. So your Pokemon version of Bobby Fischer can beat masters who have dedicated their lives to Pokemon, defeat criminal organizations that the police are powerless to stop, solves mysteries your scholars can't solve, and makes servants out of Pokemon that were worshipped as gods. Gary Stu, much?


Masuda said that he sets the pokemon games in an idealistic world so that those who are wealthy enough to afford the games are more likely to make a difference in life, making use of their place in society to make a change. Teaching morals, basically.
 Under his logic, he wants you to think that even if you are just some random kid from a random village, you can be champion of the world. You don't need to be an acquaintance of a famed biologist to help in the field of science, for example.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> But I've never hatched a shiny. :/



Oh, thought you said earlier you had 4 boxes of axew or something, or that was someone else, or something else entirely...Threads too damn big.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a shiny Tepig

I hate to show off, but yeah

Suck it


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, okay, I can't put it off any longer. Money providing, I'll be getting X tomorrow. So much for my degree and all.

This has been the first time (aside from 1st gen) that I haven't bought the game on release date.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Okay, okay, I can't put it off any longer. Money providing, I'll be getting X tomorrow. So much for my degree and all.
> 
> This has been the first time (aside from 1st gen) that I haven't bought the game on release date.



You got 3-4 years for your degree.

New Gens come out every 3 or so. Priorities, ya know.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Masuda said that he sets the pokemon games in an idealistic world so that those who are wealthy enough to afford the games are more likely to make a difference in life, making use of their place in society to make a change. Teaching morals, basically.
> Under his logic, he wants you to think that even if you are just some random kid from a random village, you can be champion of the world. You don't need to be an acquaintance of a famed biologist to help in the field of science, for example.



Well, I guess that makes sense if the Pokemon world is based off an ideal, rather than reality. But maybe in the next Pokemon game, why not age the character a bit and make him/her an adult Pokemon trainer, perhaps a washed-up guy with maybe one last chance at greatness? I, for one, would find it more believable that becoming the Champion should take decades of work. And as people playing Pokemon X and Y in 2013 have been playing the games since 1998, an aged protagonist would reflect their own maturation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Did I mention how I want Blaziken in Smash? Yes? Well too bad. I'm gonna say it again. I want Blaziken in Smash. I bet he'd be at least low-top.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> My most painful legendary battle ever was against Ho-oh back in G2 Gold.  It took forever and a lot of healing items (not helping that Scyther was my False Swiper)....
> 
> G3 legendaries were tough to catch too, especially since all three had Rest, but Shedinja was immune to half their moves so that really saved me.


Oh man, Ho-oh was awful for me too (in Heart Gold). It struggled itself to death multiple times.


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Oh, thought you said earlier you had 4 boxes of axew or something, or that was someone else, or something else entirely...Threads too damn big.


 Someone else. Mine was a random encounter.
However, I do have half a box of Fennekin.



DarrylWolf said:


> Well, I guess that makes sense if the Pokemon world is based off an ideal, rather than reality. But maybe in the next Pokemon game, why not age the character a bit and make him/her an adult Pokemon trainer, perhaps a washed-up guy with maybe one last chance at greatness? I, for one, would find it more believable that becoming the Champion should take decades of work. And as people playing Pokemon X and Y in 2013 have been playing the games since 1998, an aged protagonist would reflect their own maturation.


But I don't want to play as an old person.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm really glad the rain decided to stop in the three minutes I spent leveling Sliggoo up to 50. Who wants a stupid Goodra anyway?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm really glad the rain decided to stop in the three minutes I spent leveling Sliggoo up to 50. Who wants a stupid Goodra anyway?



My Sliggoo evolved into a Goodra today.
It was amazing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

All these legendary battles makes me wonder if cheaters today can take advantage of the infinite Master Balls glitch that Pokemon games had from 1998 to 2001. I can still remember swimming up and down the Cinnabarian coast, waiting for Missingno. to give me more Rare Candies, Nuggets, and Master Balls than I would ever need. And I also know about the glitch PC from Johto that did the same.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2013)

That glitch was exclusive to Gen 1.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

There was a MasterBall glitch in Colesseum, but the balls couldn't be transferred.


It's not like masterballs are gonna change anything, legendaries are catchable without a masterball you know. :/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> There was a MasterBall glitch in Colesseum, but the balls couldn't be transferred.
> 
> 
> It's not like masterballs are gonna change anything, legendaries are catchable without a masterball you know. :/



And to be fair, what's the fun in it if you just used a Masterball every time? For me the countless restarts and excitement and tension were what made it all that little bit more fun.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> That glitch was exclusive to Gen 1.



Yeah, the Missingno. item glitch was exclusive to gen 1 as far as I know. It is also possible to trigger the glitch in Yellow, but I am not sure if that caused the item duplication glitch as well.
But what I find interesting is that ever since then people have figured out how to trigger glitched Mons to appear in the following generations^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And to be fair, what's the fun in it if you just used a Masterball every time? For me the countless restarts and excitement and tension were what made it all that little bit more fun.



The Level Ball is not available in X and Y, right? Now that thing sounds like a great ball to fill the PokÃ©dex with^^


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

Ouch. Just finished EV training Cloyster... To find that it cannot learn Shell Smash by level up this generation. On top of that, even last generation it could only learn Shell Smash when it remained a Shellder until level 56.
EDIT: Oh YES! Thank you, Move Relearner!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> EDIT: Oh YES! Thank you, Move Relearner!



The Move Relearner and Move Deleter really are handy^^ And farming the heart scales for the Relearner isn't really hard as well.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My Sliggoo evolved into a Goodra today.
> It was amazing.



This sounds like an orgasm. 
:I

So I'm pissed off because I get fucking Moltres and not Articuno. I could take my Rayquaza from emerald and begin the long ass process to get it into X. There's a ton of Articuno on GTS for Rayquazas and I have two..... Seems like to much damn work because i just want him for the fuck of it, being my fav 3 birdies. 

... 
Oh my god. I should transfer my Ho-oh, Lugia, and Rayquazas over. Get Arti, catch Moltres, and bribe my bro for Zapdos with Xaernes (Yvetal sucks ass in comparison. Gravity + Geomancy + Moon blast = one fucked up Yvetal. Xaernes straight up counters Yvetal, lawl.) 

I'LL HAVE ALL OF THE BURDS! THE BEST OF THE BURDS! 
... 
Alternatively I can just cheat HG and get my favorite pokemon and send em to X for Molestation feeding cupcakes and puzzle games. 
... 
Huh. I just had a monolog in text. On a forum. In which I'll post my monolog for absolutely no real reason.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Yveltal looks better (in my opinion) but when fighting Xerneas it definitely does suck. I suppose Xerneas is supposed to be vastly supperior what with the whole life vs. death nonsense...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

EV training is a pain in the ass.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

My team's shaping up! I'm falling out of love with Charles (Greninja) and Ifrit (Talonflame) - they're powerhouses, but their typings and movesets aren't helping me. On the other hand, Nymlus (Linoone) is always reliable...

As for my challenger team of 3? Reno's all EV-trained up - just gotta get him to level 45 for the move learnset. Adam's looking good, he's got a lot of potential... I just need to figure out a set-up for his moves. I'm really struggling to decide how to use my 3rd team member, too.

Team mechanics. T_T


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Charles. XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

So far I've played it for half an hour trying to get a Modest Fennekin. Love it!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> EV training is a pain in the ass.


I found it a breeze when I got my Amoonguss to use Sweet Scent and attract hordes of low-level Zubat and Scraggy. All I had to do was use Blizzard, then I immediately get 25 EVs from a single battle thanks to the power items.
Speaking of training, anybody found any good ways to level pokemon in this game? The Pokemon league isn't more powerful when you face them a second time, and it's a pain.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I found it a breeze when I got my Amoonguss to use Sweet Scent and attract hordes of low-level Zubat and Scraggy. All I had to do was use Blizzard, then I immediately get 25 EVs from a single battle thanks to the power items.
> Speaking of training, anybody found any good ways to level pokemon in this game? The Pokemon league isn't more powerful when you face them a second time, and it's a pain.


People say doing Le Wow triple battles using EXP Point Power 3 is the best way, but I've been doing the battle chateau. 

I get 4000 steps on the 3ds pedometer-- that makes the O-Power recovery time the fastest it can go.
I use a Gold (more money from battles), Silver (people show up constantly) and Black writ (levels increased by 20). You need to be a grand duke to use the black writ, but red writs should be fine, too.
I use EXP Point Power 3s, and of course you'll want to have a Lucky Egg.
Look out for the kimono wearing girls, since they use Audinos (the best team has 3 level 65 Audinos!). You can also find gym leaders and the elite 4 there occassionally.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I found it a breeze when I got my Amoonguss to use Sweet Scent and attract hordes of low-level Zubat and Scraggy. All I had to do was use Blizzard, then I immediately get 25 EVs from a single battle thanks to the power items.
> Speaking of training, anybody found any good ways to level pokemon in this game? The Pokemon league isn't more powerful when you face them a second time, and it's a pain.



I don't know much about EV training in the wild. I'm using super training and raising select stats. My PokÃ©mon is now half-done with his EVs, but it's taking aaaages.

On the other hand, I've almost got a ready-to-go team. I just need to level my 40s pokÃ©mon over 50 and get some moves I need.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2013)

So I named my Tyrantrum Grimlock.  Or should I name him "Me Grimlock" ?



> Talonflame used Me First!
> Talonflame used Self Destruct!


. . . Well, THAT was awkward....

On the other hand, Talonflame OHKO an Aerodactyl by Me First'ing its Stone Edge (and even though it didn't need the help, a Goodra by Me First'ing a Dragon Pulse).  That move is a total wildcard, and I love it.

Hey, what do you guys think of the Inverse Battle house?  I'm glad Jolteon has Volt Absorb.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yveltal looks better (in my opinion) but when fighting Xerneas it definitely does suck. I suppose Xerneas is supposed to be vastly supperior what with the whole life vs. death nonsense...



Don't get me wrong, Yvetal looks badass, but I find it odd that they made Xernaes be a direct counter.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So I named my Tyrantrum Grimlock.  Or should I name him "Me Grimlock" ?
> 
> 
> . . . Well, THAT was awkward....
> ...



I haven't really made any experiences with Me First yet... But it does sound both fun and super annoying^^



Wither said:


> Don't get me wrong, Yvetal looks badass, but I find it odd that they made Xernaes be a direct counter.



I suppose it makes sense considering the theme they were going for. In a way Yveltal stands for ultimate evil (destruction and sucking up lives) while Xerneas stands for the ultimate good (giving life and all that).
But it really is weird to have one of the two main legendaries being the counter for the other :T

AND OH HEY! Since Zygarde is Dragon/Ground type it is weak against Xerneas as well! XD

Yveltal is weak against Ground and Fairy, so it's weak towards both Xerneas AND Zygarde.
Zygarde is weak against Fairy types.
And Xernears is immune against dragon moves so Zygarde can only touch it effectively with ground attacks and Yveltal's dark moves only deal 1/2 damage which means it has to rely on flying type moves. Which in a way is completely meaningless though because Xerneas is gonna wreck them with Fairy moves.
Yveltal and Xerneas also have exatly the same stats so Xerneas is definitely superior because of the type advantage and Zygarde has lower stats than the other two so it's just shit out of luck.

So when you compare Yveltal, Xerneas and Zygarde Xerneas really is completely OP in terms of new legendaries compared among each other XD


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> This sounds like an orgasm.
> :I



Well.. Goodra IS gooey and slimy. ;D


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

8 hours of just hatching eggs later i've almost filled my 3rd box of charmanders with no shiny so far.
They do exist right?


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I haven't really made any experiences with Me First yet... But it does sound both fun and super annoying^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairy in and of itself is pretty good. Flying/dark just really isn't that great. I would have preferred Flying/ghost. 


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well.. Goodra IS gooey and slimy. ;D


gross


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2013)

Fairy types could use a nerfbat. :V




CaptainCool said:


> I haven't really made any experiences with Me First yet... But it does sound both fun and super annoying^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would have been better if they made Zygarde poison/rock, since poison is effective against Fairy types and Rock is effective against flying. It would work since Zygarde is a Chthonic pokemon.

From what I've read, they wrote it as if Zygarde is supposed to be the master of the trio...which would've worked if they made it stronger than the two legendaries in X and Y.

EDIT: Also...Fire/Dark and Grass/Fairy would have been an awesome combo for the two legendaries instead...but hey...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> 8 hours of just hatching eggs later i've almost filled my 3rd box of charmanders with no shiny so far.
> They do exist right?



Also noticed that whilst im riding past the day care guy sometimes i catch him before he turns around, so he'll be facing the day care and still have an egg for me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Zygarde is supposed to be like the protector of the environment, so making it a poison type would be pretty contradictory. 

Also, even with the Masuda Method, the chance of getting a shiny Pokemon is like, over 1/1000. With those odds you're more likely to fill your entire 31 box PC before you get a shiny.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;41hpupcHrhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41hpupcHrhI[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Been reading that people have had over 1000 eggs with the masuda method and still nothing. I want to carry on seeing as i have 3 boxes worth already and plus because im so butthurt over near enough never having a shiny before, but it just seems to take too long, just how many hours would over a thousand eggs take?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> just how many hours would over a thousand eggs take?



Depends on the PokÃ©mon involved - both breeding and hatching rates differ.

The only Shiny I've ever had was a Meowth. I treasured it forever.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm currently researching Trick-or-Treat and how it works against dual-typed Pokemon when I run into a green Azurill.

SHINY AZURILL!

PS: Use Trick-or-Treat on a dual-typed Pokemon and it effectively becomes triple-typed.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Zygarde is supposed to be like the protector of the environment, so making it a poison type would be pretty contradictory.



In terms of overpopulation, if a population grows too much out of control then it counts as balancing the environment to prevent further destruction due to resource usage, so poison would work. Plus, if it is written as a master of the trio, giving it a type that could balance the two would be fitting instead of dragon.

So it comes between either steel or poison to offset the fairy. At that point, fire would be normalized damage because of the steel if you were to make Zygarde Rock on par with it.

As it stands lorewise: Xernears is life, Yvetal is death, and Zygarde would be in-between.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The Move Relearner and Move Deleter really are handy^^ And farming the heart scales for the Relearner isn't really hard as well.


Handy but I couldn't relearn a move I really wanted -_-



Harbinger said:


> 8 hours of just hatching eggs later i've almost filled my 3rd box of charmanders with no shiny so far.
> They do exist right?


Yes, I had one back in Platinum. (which I traded for)




Stratadrake said:


> I'm currently researching Trick-or-Treat and how it works against dual-typed Pokemon when I run into a green Azurill.
> 
> SHINY AZURILL!
> 
> PS: Use Trick-or-Treat on a dual-typed Pokemon and it effectively becomes triple-typed.


 Just wait till it's all evolved, Shiny Azumarill is yellow!  (I caught shiny marill in emerald)


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok what the hell?
Looking at my charmanders stats, they are all around 5 or 6, some with more 5's that others and some with all 6's, suddenly there are some in there with stats set all the way up to 8 with a 9 even.
Is that good?

When people ask for a good natured pokemon do they mean a nature which is good or is it literally called good nature?
What are natures to look for?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok what the hell?
> Looking at my charmanders stats, they are all around 5 or 6, some with more 5's that others and some with all 6's, suddenly there are some in there with stats set all the way up to 8 with a 9 even.
> Is that good?
> 
> ...


The ones with 8 or 9s must have high IVs-- you can check a Pokemon's 'potential', or IVs, through an Ace Trainer in the Kiloude Pokemon Center. 
Specific natures are good for specific Pokemon. 
You should do some research on your own if you really wanna get into breeding-- Try Serebii.net or Smogon.com.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

If I could get you guys' opinions on this -

Is it better to build upon what a PokÃ©mon is weak at, or strong at? Barring e.g. placing effort in Atk in a PokÃ©mon that uses only SpA of course.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If I could get you guys' opinions on this -
> 
> Is it better to build upon what a PokÃ©mon is weak at, or strong at? Barring e.g. placing effort in Atk in a PokÃ©mon that uses only SpA of course.



I would definitely say build on what they are strong at.

It would be a waste not to use all that Spec. attack when it is there, especially if the Pokemon isn't meant for physical sweeping.

Similar thinking for a defensive Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> In terms of overpopulation, if a population grows too much out of control then it counts as balancing the environment to prevent further destruction due to resource usage, so poison would work.


You're thinking of poison more as a means of killing than a pollutant. I think generally the latter describes the typing better. 



Gibby said:


> If I could get you guys' opinions on this -
> 
> Is it better to build upon what a PokÃ©mon is weak at, or strong at?


Generally you wanna play to your Pokemon's strengths, although some sets do the opposite to throw players off.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're thinking of poison more as a means of killing than a pollutant. I think generally the latter describes the typing better.


 The type has both. Animals that kill with their venom like Arbok and toxic sludge like Grimer.



> Generally you wanna play to your Pokemon's strengths, although some sets do the opposite to throw players off.


 I've been trying to do both. I don't know if it's working. (I have little idea of what I'm doing).


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're thinking of poison more as a means of killing than a pollutant. I think generally the latter describes the typing better.



When the type was created, there was no differentiation with poison than the moves they used...or how the creators designed and described them as either-or.

I'm thinking on terms of "Venom" than "toxic Waste". Pokemon such as Nidoran, Arbok, Seviper, Gligar, and Beedrill are venomous.

Grimer, Muk, Koffing, and trubbish would be pollutants.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!



Teal said:


> I've been trying to do both. I don't know if it's working. (I have little idea of what I'm doing).



Lets look at Delphox for instance. Her base stats for HP, Attack, and Defense aren't that great. The Special Attack, Special Defense, and Speed are pretty great, however.

Naturally, you'll be ignoring moves like flame charge, and instead enjoying moves like Fire Blast and Psychic to take advantage of the best stats in offense. So you'd be picking natures that that decrease the unused attack (defense and special defense, while low, aren't good ideas to lower even further) while boosting either your Sp. Defense, Sp. Attack, or even Speed. You'd also be using the super training to maximise two of those three stats. Or balance the three, if you prefer.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> When the type was created, there was no differentiation with poison than the moves they used...or how the creators designed and described them as either-or.
> 
> I'm thinking on terms of "Venom" than "toxic Waste". Pokemon such as Nidoran, Arbok, Seviper, Gligar, and Beedrill are venomous.
> 
> Grimer, Muk, Koffing, and trubbish would be pollutants.


Right, you're right. But would that describe death better than say, earthquakes or _dragon rages?_ 
Ghost types and Dark (Evil) types deal with killing and death specifically, so if you're going for that sort of thing, those types would be better for it.



Gibby said:


> Lets look at Delphox for instance. Her base stats for HP, Attack, and Defense aren't that great. The Special Attack, Special Defense, and Speed are pretty great, however.
> 
> Naturally, you'll be ignoring moves like flame charge, and instead enjoying moves like Fire Blast and Psychic to take advantage of the best stats in offense. So you'd be picking natures that that decrease the unused attack (defense and special defense, while low, aren't good ideas to lower even further) while boosting either your Sp. Defense, Sp. Attack, or even Speed. You'd also be using the super training to maximise two of those three stats. Or balance the three, if you prefer.


I think Delphox could work as a special sweeper or a bulky special attacker. You definitely don't want to invest in its attack, but bulky sets might work with its hp or defense.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. I was determined that my Fennekin would be Modest, to boost Spec. attack and lower attack.

Braixen is already one of my favourite Pokemon ever now!! He's so adorable!! I named him after a friend of mine who taught me to spin fire and... the Pokemon spins fire. he's so cool!!


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

I LOVE super training.
I can hatch and obtain eggs while my pokemon trains itself. :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Breaks the monotony, yeah. Planning to farm double up bags while I do my breeding, and looking like a complete idiot while doing so.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Yup. I was determined that my Fennekin would be Modest, to boost Spec. attack and lower attack.
> 
> Braixen is already one of my favourite Pokemon ever now!! He's so adorable!! I named him after a friend of mine who taught me to spin fire and... the Pokemon spins fire. he's so cool!!



*I meant to say that HP and Defense were too low, not Defense and Special Defense, my bad >_<

And I can't wait til I can start working on my Fennekin. c:

However I'm wrapped up with my current team, plus doing my first PokÃ©mon where I've focused intensely on deliberately picked Effort Values/Nature and then getting him up to lv50 when I'm done with super training. Tis a baby Sandile. :>

I don't think I'm gonna hold up against everyone using Mega Garchomps and whatever, though...

Anyway, I'm really terrible at picking movesets. The best I've got right now are offensive moves picked on what my mon's stats are like.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't think I'm gonna hold up against everyone using Mega Garchomps and whatever, though...



You're not the only one. I like to use my favourites but there is no way Shiftry can stand up to those powerhouses. But I DO have a specially-bred Tyranitar waiting to be transferred over from Black.

...There's no rules against using Pokemon with offensive names online, right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> You're not the only one. I like to use my favourites but there is no way Shiftry can stand up to those powerhouses. But I DO have a specially-bred Tyranitar waiting to be transferred over from Black.



Hence me picking and then releasing a beedrill

And you reminded me that I need to use Soul Silver and Black to get some nice mons from. I want the Gen 2 starters.



> ...There's no rules against using Pokemon with offensive names online, right?



Lel what did you call him


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't think I'm gonna hold up against everyone using Mega Garchomps and whatever, though...


That's what fairies are for.



AlexxxLupo said:


> ...There's no rules against using Pokemon with offensive names online, right?


I have no problem with it.
Is there a built in censor?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

It _really_ annoys me when people give nicknames to Mons that I don't know yet! Because if you name your Pokerman "YOUR MOMMA" and I have no idea which Pokerman it is I can't look up it's type/types to decide which attack to use! XD
I only know the types of about 1/4th of all PokÃ©mon and I still keep forgetting that some of them are fairies now as well...


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It _really_ annoys me when people give nicknames to Mons that I don't know yet! Because if you name your Pokerman "YOUR MOMMA" and I have no idea which Pokerman it is I can't look up it's type/types to decide which attack to use! XD
> I only know the types of about 1/4th of all PokÃ©mon and I still keep forgetting that some of them are fairies now as well...


You have exposed your weakness and I shall exploit it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> You have exposed your weakness and I shall exploit it.



I already said that I have problems with the types earlier in this thread^^
I was battling someone online and all his/her Mons had nicknames. I was all like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?! ;__;" and got annihilated because I didn't know which types to counter with :c
And I have a strong feeling that this is gonna be my undoing in the FAF tournament as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't decide if I want my Tyrantrum to learn Earthquake ;~;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lel what did you call him



I called him Herpes


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I called him Herpes



Since you didn't call him Hitler or anything it shouldn't set off any filters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Can't decide if I want my Tyrantrum to learn Earthquake ;~;



Earthquake is available as a TM so if you don't like it you can always go to the Move Relearner and make him remember a move he learned before :3
You can only make him remember a move that he learned through leveling up though. But TMs can be used infinitely as well so it's no problem.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Earthquake is available as a TM so if you don't like it you can always go to the Move Relearner and make him remember a move he learned before :3
> You can only make him remember a move that he learned through leveling up though. But TMs can be used infinitely as well so it's no problem.



Roger that, I forgot about that. c:

Anyway my team should be ready before long. My EVs have made a HUGE difference to my pokÃ©mon's stats that's noticable super-early. I love it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Roger that, I forgot about that. c:
> 
> Anyway my team should be ready before long. My EVs have made a HUGE difference to my pokÃ©mon's stats that's noticable super-early. I love it.



You shoud definitely keep Earthquake though, it's a GREAT move! High power (I think it's 100?), no negative effects, 100% accurate, it hits all enemies in double battles, the only types that resist it are bug and grass and only flying types are immune to it. And with 10 PP right from the start you can use it often as well :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You shoud definitely keep Earthquake though, it's a GREAT move! High power (I think it's 100?), no negative effects, 100% accurate, it hits all enemies in double battles, the only types that resist it are bug and grass and only flying types are immune to it. And with 10 PP right from the start you can use it often as well :3



I decided against it because I had another mon that could use earthquake to good effect as well 0:

I really wish I had a light ball.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I already said that I have problems with the types earlier in this thread^^
> I was battling someone online and all his/her Mons had nicknames. I was all like "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?! ;__;" and got annihilated because I didn't know which types to counter with :c
> And I have a strong feeling that this is gonna be my undoing in the FAF tournament as well.


I battled you, maybe it was me. :3



AlexxxLupo said:


> I called him Herpes


Awsome.


If the training works out I might have a super-awesome mega-evo to destroy you guys with. >:]


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I decided against it because I had another mon that could use earthquake to good effect as well 0:
> 
> I really wish I had a light ball.



Since you can hit so many types with it earthquake makes sense to have on more than one PokÃ©mon. Even if it doesn't get the STAB bonus, there are not a whole lot of moves with 100 power and 100% accuracy .



Teal said:


> I battled you, maybe it was me. :3
> 
> Awsome.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

Had to catch 5 Dugtrio before I got an Arena Trap one! I am now ready to confront Zapdos.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Had to catch 5 Dugtrio before I got an Arena Trap one! I am now ready to confront Zapdos.



What do you mean? Because it always flees? That is normal, it's a scripted event!
You have to meet the legendary birds 10 times. They always flee and after the 10th encounter you can challenge them in Seaspirit's Den.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought Arena Trap doesn't affect flying pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> What do you mean? Because it always flees? That is normal, it's a scripted event!
> You have to meet the legendary birds 10 times. They always flee and after the 10th encounter you can challenge them in Seaspirit's Den.


Ah, damn. And I spent a good while catching them. I guess I'll just have to do what Game Freak wants me to do.

@Teal- You're right. It would've been useless anyway. I really failed on this one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> I thought Arena Trap doesn't affect flying pokemon.



Actually it doesn't affect any PokÃ©mon that are immune to ground type moves :3 So pretty much all birds and levitating ones are unaffected by it.
So yeah, I'm sorry DrDingo but that was a massive waste of time X3
Just let Zapdos troll you for a little while you try to run after it and be sure to save your game _before_ you enter Sea Spirit's Den! The cave will seem empty but it will swoop down from the ceiling and attack you.
I made the mistake of just rushing into the cave so I was totally unprepared and had to use my Master Ball >__>


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Actually it doesn't affect any PokÃ©mon that are immune to ground type moves :3 So pretty much all birds and levitating ones are unaffected by it.
> So yeah, I'm sorry DrDingo but that was a massive waste of time X3
> Just let Zapdos troll you for a little while you try to run after it and be sure to save your game _before_ you enter Sea Spirit's Den! The cave will seem empty but it will swoop down from the ceiling and attack you.
> I made the mistake of just rushing into the cave so I was totally unprepared and had to use my Master Ball >__>


I'm probably going to use my Master Ball. It has a catch rate of only 3. There are no pokemon that exist which have a lower catch rate.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Wonder trade was filled with worthless pokemon today. -_-




DrDingo said:


> I'm probably going to use my Master Ball. It has a catch rate of only 3. There are no pokemon that exist which have a lower catch rate.


Try without it first. I've never wasted a master ball on them. 
Save it for future event pokemon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm probably going to use my Master Ball. It has a catch rate of only 3. There are no pokemon that exist which have a lower catch rate.



According to this list on Bulbapedia pretty much all "regular" legendaries have a catchrate of 3.
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_by_catch_rate
For me Moltres was the last legendary to catch so there really wasn't a reason for keeping the Master Ball anyway. Except maybe for trading it online.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> For me Moltres was the last legendary to catch so there really wasn't a reason for keeping the Master Ball anyway. Except maybe for trading it online.


Future event PokÃ©mon. :I


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> According to this list on Bulbapedia pretty much all "regular" legendaries have a catchrate of 3.
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_by_catch_rate
> For me Moltres was the last legendary to catch so there really wasn't a reason for keeping the Master Ball anyway. Except maybe for trading it online.


By the time that I've caught up with Zapdos, I won't want to battle it anyway. 
You also gotta remember that Dialga, Palkia, Reshiram, Zekrom, Xerneas, and Yveltal aren't there. It's not all of them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> Future event PokÃ©mon. :I



Are those more difficult to catch than other Mons? :3


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Are those more difficult to catch than other Mons? :3


 Similar of the other legends. (Darkrai gave me hell).
Plus there is always the tiny chance that one could be shiny.


Looking at the catch rate chart most legendaries have a catch rate of 3 so I guess it comes down to how annoyed you get at them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm still not done with the main storyline (just killed off Team Flare from the snow cave place) but I do wonder what will come later for PokÃ©mon.

I mean, this is a point that the bar on the series has been raised significantly, much like in the switch from 1/2st gen to R/S/E. So I wonder what the next gen would be like already.

And then there's the current game. We got Torchic as event DLC, so I hope we get Mudkip and Treecko. I wonder what else, if anything.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

Chespin hates me. Boxes 8 through 23 are all full of Chespin. I want my shiny already so I can start my X playthrough. D:<

@Harbringer- I'm the one that hatched a Shiny Charmander. It took 107 tries. 

@CaptainCool- A good trick for guessing a pokemon's type is its color. Such as blue is usually water, yellow is electric, black is often dark, dark purple is ghost, red/orange is often fire, brown is ground, white (or pink) is normal (or if the mon is basic looking chances are it's normal), flying types have wings, rock is often grey and bulky looking, ect. This is pretty much how I guess typings when I'm unsure of them.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 28, 2013)

I like making themed teams a lot, but with the limited access to Pokemon until December my teams don't feel right. I can't wait to get my Empoleon from Black 2 back on my roster. I love that thing. 

Also trying to pick some key pokemon to train up. Currently building up a Venusaur. I'm looking for a fire type but I'm trying to stay away from Blaziken real hard. A buddy of mine dominated a local tournament on campus with basically a speed boost Blaziken. It's not unbeatable, but I just don't like that type of thing.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't wait to send everyone over.  

I'm going to reset their EVs and train em right! Yay for super training!~


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Misomie said:


> @CaptainCool- A good trick for guessing a pokemon's type is its color. Such as blue is usually water, yellow is electric, black is often dark, dark purple is ghost, red/orange is often fire, brown is ground, white (or pink) is normal (or if the mon is basic looking chances are it's normal), flying types have wings, rock is often grey and bulky looking, ect. This is pretty much how I guess typings when I'm unsure of them.


Pink PokÃ©mon are usually fairy now
Of course this doesn't help you with some of the weirder ones. Or shinies. >:}


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Ahhhh, well thats kinda reassuring, im on 90 now so i guess i should try a little more.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

If I get an Electrode, I'm calling him Polandball. Or just Poland.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't notice till now that Exp. All is giving everyone evs. -_-


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> I didn't notice till now that Exp. All is giving everyone evs. -_-



That's one of the reasons I never touch Exp shares unless I really need to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

I've noticed this too, it's actually buggered up most of my team. Not that badly, though.

I wish there was a little variation in the XP sharing. Or a little _more_ expansion on the whole EV thing in-game.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

It was so bad I needed to use the white bag. -_-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

For my Sandile I just grinded the shit out of his EV via Super Training in one of the PokÃ©mon centers when I felt like it at the time. When it was time to adventure some more, I shoved him back in the PC.

He didn't move from lv.1 until I had finished with his EVs.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys! I just heard of a new nuzlocke variation I want to try. It's called a Wonderlocke. You get your team of six and wonder trade them away. The pokemon you get is what you use of course and if a pokemon faints, you wondertrade it for a new one. For the entire game, you can only have the six pokemon in your team so your PC won't be touched.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Nuzlocke should be an optional built-in game mode... That'd be interesting.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

New Trainer PR video. Come molest me. <:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> New Trainer PR video. Come molest me. <:



Yo I actually put your friend code down when I got my 3DS, I just didn't tell you.

Add mein ples


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yo I actually put your friend code down when I got my 3DS, I just didn't tell you.
> 
> Add mein ples



You've been added for a while, critter, you and CC


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 28, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'm going to reset their EVs and train em right! Yay for super training!~



What is the process of resetting EVs in X and Y? I have some... mistakes to correct.



Teal said:


> I didn't notice till now that Exp. All is giving everyone evs. -_-



Yeah, this mistake. >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> You've been added for a while, critter, you and CC



cheers, mango~



AlexxxLupo said:


> What is the process of resetting EVs in X and Y? I have some... mistakes to correct.



Just keep beating the plain grey default punchbag and eventualyl a plain white one should pop out at random. Use that with one of your PokÃ©mon and it'll reset its EVs.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone here got tips on how to take down a Goodra?


They're so tough!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> Anyone here got tips on how to take down a Goodra?
> 
> 
> They're so tough!



Apparently while their Sp. Defense stat is pretty badass, their physical defense isn't. Use something effective against dragon and make his anus cry


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> Anyone here got tips on how to take down a Goodra?
> 
> 
> They're so tough!



Clawitzer with megacannon
Dragon pulse
Win.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> Anyone here got tips on how to take down a Goodra?
> 
> 
> They're so tough!




With a base 150 special defense stat, Goodra is gonna laugh at any special attacker you throw at it. Even Mega launcher (raises pulse moves 50%) Clawtizer with Dragon Pulse isn't gonna guarantee it's demise. But as pudgy and bulky as this dragon seems, it can be overcome with a powerful physical move. The mighty Goodra has a base 70 defense score, which is rather low for such a high end Pokemon. A Dragon Claw or Outrage will lay it down quick, or any very strong physical move will at least leave a crater in it's health bar. 

But if trained correctly, it's low defense can be factored out. With a plethora of moves it can learn (Ice Beam, Thunderbolt, Fire Blast, Power Whip, Muddy Water, etc.) You're gonna be in for quite a fight. And with no exploitable 4x weakness like it's predecessors, it's gonna take some preperation and strategy to safely combat this Pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

I shall use Dedenne against any Goodra I fight. Or Absol, she's pretty tough. 

I find it funny how Goodra is such a threat and doesn't look nearly as menacing as the others. XD


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

My baby brother was watching me play and wanted me to catch a Goomy the moment he saw it. The whole Goomy line is nothing but super cute.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

At first I thought Goomy's eyes were the black spots, then I realized that they were the green things.
Then I saw the black spots blink. x_x


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

Ah Goomy, confusing everybody. X3

He is pretty cute, but I don't need a third Dragon on the team. XD


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone want a Shed Skin Dragonair?


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Protean Greninja. 
HOW DO I EVEN. 
I CAN'T.
NOTHING WORKS. TOO FAST, TOO STRONG BECAUSE STAB ON EVERYTHING. 

My only hope would be to grab the biggest fucking tank and toxic/venoshock his ass


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Is it better to build upon what a PokÃ©mon is weak at, or strong at? Barring e.g. placing effort in Atk in a PokÃ©mon that uses only SpA of course.


The lower the species's baseline value for a given stat is, the greater _percentage_ return you will see if you invest in that stat, though the _absolute_ return (up to +0.6 per level) is the same regardless.

For example, Torterra has a naturally high physical Defense, so investing in Defense will net you maybe a 20% damage reduction from physical moves.  20% is noticeable, but if we gave the same investment to Delphox's physical Defense (which is about average), Delphox will see a roughly _30%_ damage reduction from physical moves.

Or, for the extreme example, Blissey's physical Defense is so ridiculously low that investing in its Defense will yield a whopping *75%* damage reduction from physical moves (equivalent to four Defense Curls!) .


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

Mewtwo died to an accidentally inflicted burn  So much work for one legendary...


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what Base Stats are?

I understand they work in ratio, but given 0IV 0EV on a pokemon with 100 Base Attack, does that mean they have 100 ATK at Level 50? :?


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

BRN said:


> Can someone explain to me what Base Stats are?
> 
> I understand they work in ratio, but given 0IV 0EV on a pokemon with 100 Base Attack, does that mean they have 100 ATK at Level 50? :?





http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Base_stats

This should help ya Brny


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Base_stats
> 
> This should help ya Brny



Not really; I thought they were less arbitrary than "general outline"...

ED: Oh, it links to the Stats page - and there it is! 



> A PokÃ©mon's base stats will most often have the greatest influence over their specific stats at any level. Disregarding individual values, effort values, and Nature, a level 100 PokÃ©mon's stats in Attack, Defense, Speed, Special Attack, and Special Defense will be exactly 5 more than double its base stats in each



Thanks, buizelbabe. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2013)

Just bred about 50 or so Honedge, most of them are in Luxury Balls thanks to the new Breeding mechanic. Anyone interested?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The lower the species's baseline value for a given stat is, the greater _percentage_ return you will see if you invest in that stat, though the _absolute_ return (up to +0.6 per level) is the same regardless.
> 
> For example, Torterra has a naturally high physical Defense, so investing in Defense will net you maybe a 20% damage reduction from physical moves.  20% is noticeable, but if we gave the same investment to Delphox's physical Defense (which is about average), Delphox will see a roughly _30%_ damage reduction from physical moves.
> 
> Or, for the extreme example, Blissey's physical Defense is so ridiculously low that investing in its Defense will yield a whopping *75%* damage reduction from physical moves (equivalent to four Defense Curls!) .



So in other words, it's best to invest in whatever seems appropriate for the mon's intended use since low stats aren't a waste?


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

BRN said:


> Thanks, buizelbabe. :3



No problem 

But buizelbabe? That's....new. never used before.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2013)

Would you guys be able to give me your honest opinion about the quality of my prospective Shedinja? (And I don't care what anyone thinks, it's one of my favourite Pokemon, it's so cute!!):

Jolly nature, Mischievous (up Speed, down Spec. attack, but Spec. attack is its highest IV).
Maximum Attack IV is 9.
Maximum Speed IV is 19.

Would it have acceptable stats or should I try and get another Nincada?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Given that you're using Shedinja, I think yours is okay. I mean either way it's not gonna be accomplishing much.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind of sick bastard programmed the game so I can't name my Snorlax Fatass?

I may be laughing but I'm really upset about this.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What kind of sick bastard programmed the game so I can't name my Snorlax Fatass?I may be laughing but I'm really upset about this.


Haha, I remember the days when I played Nintendogs 3ds because there were few good games available at that time. They banned you from putting the word 'Pedometer' in your status because it contained 'Pedo'.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Just bred about 50 or so Honedge, most of them are in Luxury Balls thanks to the new Breeding mechanic. Anyone interested?



I take one when you get on later.


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What kind of sick bastard programmed the game so I can't name my Snorlax Fatass?
> 
> I may be laughing but I'm really upset about this.


Did you try to alter the spelling a bit?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Haha, I remember the days when I played Nintendogs 3ds because there were few games available. They banned you from putting the word 'Pedometer' in your status because it contained 'Pedo'.



Now I'm getting worried that I won't be able to transfer Herpes over to X.

EDIT



Teal said:


> Did you try to alter the spelling a bit?



I wanted to call him Fatass, not a variation of the name. In the end I settled for Tubby.


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm tempted to rename all my main team after drinks. Either soft or hard, I haven't decided yet.

Though I can totally see my Sylveon as a Vimto.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I wanted to call him Fatass, not a variation of the name. In the end I settled for Tubby.



I wonder if Lardarse would get over the filters


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 29, 2013)

I caught an Inky once, named it The Kraken, then released it. I laughed then seriously regretted it, worth it...
Also, has anyone got a Joltik?
Im desperately after one as its loosely based for a giant malaysian jumping spider that i've kept, being a massive bug fan i need it, would also look cool next to my Ariados.


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I caught an Inky once, named it The Kraken, then released it. I laughed then seriously regretted it, worth it...



You are the best kind of person.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I mean either way it's not gonna be accomplishing much.


Shedinja can learn Phantom Force, Ghost's new best move (just like Giratina's Shadow Force but slightly weaker).



AlexxxLupo said:


> What kind of sick bastard programmed the game so I can't name my Snorlax Fatass?
> 
> I may be laughing but I'm really upset about this.



So name it Fatax and call it good.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> So name it Fatax and call it good.


Or put dollar signs instead of s.

..I use my Amoonguss to attract hordes using Sweet Scent. I just named it Mr. Bonding in tribute to that creepy guy in the pink suit.


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

Alone in a hotel room with a strange man in a pink suit. 
Fades to black.
"It's bonding time!"


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Shedinja can learn Phantom Force, Ghost's new best move (just like Giratina's Shadow Force but slightly weaker).


It's Ghost/bug. 
And it's fairly slow. 
Reeeeeeally don't think it matters if he has Phantom force. He'd die to practically anything before getting a move off :/
You're better off using a Golurk or Gourgeist. 
Or anything for that matter. 

But to answer Alexxx, it honestly doesn't matter. Either nothing effects it and you auto win or it gets instakilled. Stats mean basically nothing on a shedninja


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel really satisfied that I beat up teams of legendaries a couple of times with my team online right now.

I could do with better coverage however.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2013)

AAAHHHH fuck the Boutiques.

I had absolutely no idea that the available items changed depending on day/time. Serebii has a list of all the male items and their times, but _none for the bloody female ones_.

There was this _really nice_ black ladies' trenchcoat that I was going to get, but now I've gone to the shop to get it, it's switched to beige. _Eugh._ And the hat accessory I wanted is now pink.

I've got the laced boots which is great, as well as the white cycling cap (I want a black accessory with it), and I also want the black leggings. There's also the skinny jeans, shorts, and handbag that I want. 

But I just need the leggings, hat accessory, and a white purse, be it the strappy white one or the tote bag. Then I'll have a lovely two-tone black and white thing going on. There's also the nice shorts and the pleated skirt to get, but there's not a good top to go with it. The coat counts as a dress, but I think I'll take that anyway.

This is my gayest post this year.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Can someone help me evolve a few (6) Pokemon through trade? I've got all the items that are needed, and I don't care about movesets.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 29, 2013)

I started my X playthrough finally. XD I currently have 4 of my permanent team members. 

@SirRob, I have some spare time right now.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I started my X playthrough finally. XD I currently have 4 of my permanent team members.
> 
> @SirRob, I have some spare time right now.


Oh, you do? It'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, you do? It'd be much appreciated!



Yeah. I'm playing X right now. My name is Totakai.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Yeah. I'm playing X right now. My name is Totakai.


Ohh!! Okay, I was wondering who that was!


----------



## Misomie (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Ohh!! Okay, I was wondering who that was!



My X name is going to change a lot because X is my restart game. X3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you so much! If you need any favors, I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 29, 2013)

You're welcome. :3

I'll probably need some later on, but not for awhile I think. XD


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2013)

I know I said I'd throw a master ball at Zapdos right away, but I decided against it. Caught it in a Luxury Ball!
.. Trouble is, its nature reduces Speed


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2013)

Wp thar, Robkins. Your mindgame play with Zelda totally had me suffer with Fortune, I was sure as hell you'd switch out!

Looking like you're really becoming a wellformed team.

ED: Oh myyy, your PR video.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, well I wasn't about to switch out and have you Toxic my entire team. I'm planning to make a serious team-- if I can finish it in time for the tournament, I'll join up.

I had to switch to that one... furries only. :X

Oh, btw-- Fortune was surprisingly annoying to deal with, I underestimated the thing.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

Friggin team of Audinos decided to kamikaze my Pokemon TWICE in one battle. I fought 3 but only got the experience from 1.

Edit: Okay, I think fishing must have ridiculously high shiny encounter rates. This is the second shiny Poliwhirl I've gotten without even attempting to search for them. Gonna put this guy in the GTS for a Xerneas, see if I get results.

Edit Edit: Haha, wow. I checked Poliwhirls on the GTS, and apparently like half of them had the same idea. This guy's more fodder than shiny gyarados.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2013)

I just caught Venipede and Audino.  Venipede's chance of appearing in the really-tall grass along Route 7 is virtually nil, but if you stay on the central path and just walk by the hedges, every now and then a Venipede or Audino will (ahem) am-bush you.

PS:  Boy those Kalos bicycles are made like nothing in any other generation -- you can ride right through the really tall grass of Route 7 and the bike won't even slow down!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2013)

So, just to check and so that I don't waste my time.
If I were to dump my Greninja with the ability Torrent into the daycare with my Ditto, could one of the bebby froggys potentially have the Protean ability? 
I just really want to experiment with that ability^^


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2013)

No, first you need a female with the Hidden Ability and a _non_-Ditto to breed it with.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No, first you need a female with the Hidden Ability and a _non_-Ditto to breed it with.



Hmm, I have read somewhere that you can get hidden abilities through breeding now.
This blows, you can't look for a Pokerman with a specific ability in the GTS :T


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Hmm, I have read somewhere that you can get hidden abilities through breeding now.
> This blows, you can't look for a Pokerman with a specific ability in the GTS :T


The change that was made between BW and XY is that now both females and males can pass the ability down.

If you're looking for a Pokemon with a specific ability, you gotta ask around on forums-- ones larger than this one, unless someone here has one they're willing to share with you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The change that was made between BW and XY is that now both females and males can pass the ability down.
> 
> If you're looking for a Pokemon with a specific ability, you gotta ask around on forums-- ones larger than this one, unless someone here has one they're willing to share with you.



Or I just catch it in a friend safari. But I have yet to see someone with a froggy safari...


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey, do any of you guys have a Water or Psychic Friend Safari? I'd really love a Regenerator Slowpoke.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Or I just catch it in a friend safari. But I have yet to see someone with a froggy safari...


If you're looking for a Safari with a Pokemon, you gotta ask around on forums-- ones larger than this one, unless someone here has one they're willing to share with you.



Icky said:


> Hey, do any of you guys have a Water or Psychic Friend Safari? I'd really love a Regenerator Slowpoke.


People's friend safari Pokemon are listed in the OP. Slowpoke can be found in hordes, so you can get its hidden ability that way.


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> People's friend safari Pokemon are listed in the OP. Slowpoke can be found in hordes, so you can get its hidden ability that way.



Ooh, I didn't know about that. I'll update with my list a bit later. Doesn't look like anyone has Slowpoke, though.

 I'm searching through hordes now, it just takes forever. Go away, Wingull. >:[


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

What would you guys recommend EV training a Lucario in? Hasty nature.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What would you guys recommend EV training a Lucario in? Hasty nature.


252 Speed, 252 Attack, 4 HP is what I'd go with.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2013)

Somebody needs to name their Hawlucha "Hawk Fu".  Angry crow takes flight!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> 252 Speed, 252 Attack, 4 HP is what I'd go with.



I was thinking this too. But wasn't sure if I should make Riley a specialist or generalist attacker. Wouldn't hurt to max out the Speed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

So I've caught Xerneas after chucking a timer ball at him after paralysing his arse. _One_ timer ball.

Disregarding the ezmode legendaries, I'm not entirely sure what I think of the single player side of X/Y. In terms of basic formula it's held true to all the old games, but this one was designed so players kept moving through without stopping to train. I think the game is a bit easy. In the early half it was more on the exciting side as it didn't have a horribly dragged out start and most trainers you met were pretty equal to your own level which was challenging, but in the later stages my 50-60 team makes it a breeze. I'm not even using my starter and I've remade my team twice.

You could argue that the target audience is kids, but when I played the old games as a kid, spending up to a couple of hours buffing my team in the grass and then going on to beat the Gym leader and winning felt incredibly satisfying for me. I feel that you spend way more time plowing through Gym Leaders and Flare Grunts than you do raising, testing, and expanding your PokÃ©mon team in the wild.

Aside from the broad choice of 718 awesome PokÃ©mon, the huge leap forward for what one can do in the game, and the streamlining of the once-painful beginning phases, I feel that the adventure leaves more to be desired as a PokÃ©mon game.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

This might sound odd, but.. Is there anyone here that doesn't really care about natures and would be willing to trade their Zapdos for one caught in in a Luxury ball?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> Ooh, I didn't know about that. I'll update with my list a bit later. Doesn't look like anyone has Slowpoke, though.
> 
> I'm searching through hordes now, it just takes forever. Go away, Wingull. >:[


If you wanna see whether a Slowpoke has the hidden ability, try confusing and attracting them. If neither works, then it has its hidden ability. I think that's the only way you can check without capturing it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

What exactly are hidden abilities anyway?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What exactly are hidden abilities anyway?


Pokemon usually have two abilities to choose from, but if they're found in a horde or from a Friend Safari with 3 Pokemon, there's a chance they'll have a third ability. Some of these third abilities are way better than their standard ones.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon usually have two abilities to choose from, but if they're found in a horde or from a Friend Safari with 3 Pokemon, there's a chance they'll have a third ability. Some of these third abilities are way better than their standard ones.



So it's just another ability, just rare and harder to get ahold of?

Awesome, I'll have to look more into it. Fanques.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

I put my Zapdos on the GTS and it's gone within minutes!
.. But this new one has a nature negative to Special attack. I can never win.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you even planning to use Zapdos?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Are you even planning to use Zapdos?


I might do. It Hertz other pokemon very efficiently, after all. My team is in the planning stages, but I have EV trained a few already.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

I recommend you trade Zapdos for an Articuno or Moltres, and then trade them for another Zapdos. I think people will want the legendary birds registered in their dex, but the people trading Zapdos for Zapdos are probably fishing for better ones, like you. Of course there's no guarantee you'll get a Zapdos back, either.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So it's just another ability, just rare and harder to get ahold of?


Yeah.  Sometimes you can tell a Pokemon's ability by whether it activates upon entrance, but if you want the ability to 'scan' a given Pokemon's ability you need Synchronize (for single battles), Entrainment or Role Play (for hordes).


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I recommend you trade Zapdos for an Articuno or Moltres, and then trade them for another Zapdos. I think people will want the legendary birds registered in their dex, but the people trading Zapdos for Zapdos are probably fishing for better ones, like you. Of course there's no guarantee you'll get a Zapdos back, either.


Nope. Just got a Timid one from the GTS by simple exchange! 
.. But it's nicknamed Zapper D:
Oh well. I think I have won.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;fyjG1raSHMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyjG1raSHMI[/video]

Also  saw my first shiny the other day, was in the battle spot against an  online player, was a shiny manectric, i destroyed ith with my Tyrantrum  and so they rage quit ^_^


----------



## Jags (Oct 30, 2013)

I nicknamed all my main pokemon after soft drinks. My life is one step closer to being complete.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

My friend code is 3668-8705-4497. I would love to trade and battle with you if you are ready, though I will have to wait until I can get a wireless router to play from home.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> My friend code is 3668-8705-4497. I would love to trade and battle with you if you are ready, though I will have to wait until I can get a wireless router to play from home.



i added you. mine is 1349-5722-9533


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I nicknamed all my main pokemon after soft drinks. My life is one step closer to being complete.



You should name a Snorlax Diet Coke


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Crumble said:


> i added you. mine is 1349-5722-9533



Great, but for the time being, just wait until I can get this Wi-Fi thing sorted out. I literally have not traded and battled flesh-and-blood opponents in over a decade.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

I never traded pokemon or battle until XY. It was a pain in the ass to find someone with pokemon ruby and sapphire back in the GBA days.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

I've made the blueprints for my first competitive team. I feel like a scientist.

Oh by the way, does anyone have a hidden ability Gabite? I'd be willing to trade for one.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I've made the blueprints for my first competitive team. I feel like a scientist.



Knowing someone else does this makes me feel a little more normal c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

I haven't kept any pen-n-paper stuff...

In fact only one of my PokÃ©mon is specially bred and EV trained for this occasion. ._.

I'm gon' die.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't kept any pen-n-paper stuff...
> 
> In fact only one of my PokÃ©mon is specially bred and EV trained for this occasion. ._.
> 
> I'm gon' die.



If it helps, I haven't bred or traded over any Pokemons yet.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Knowing someone else does this makes me feel a little more normal c:


c: Except I'm not normal at all.

Yeah I haven't actually started working on my team either. I'm waiting to get the Oval Charm, but I need Xerneas, Moltres and Articuno for that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh by the way, does anyone have a hidden ability Gabite?



Pfft, like Garchomp needs to do even more damage, right? XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> If it helps, I haven't bred or traded over any Pokemons yet.



Well PokÃ©mon is the best eugenics simulator out there! And then there's selectively training your PokÃ©mon for combat over long brutal periods of time since they're _children_ and at the same time pumping them full of drugs.

Now that I think about it, I'd like a grimdark game like PokÃ©mon that is _literally_ like that.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Pfft, like Garchomp needs to do even more damage, right? XD


Actually Sand Veil was one of the reasons Garchomp was in the uber tier for a while-- Smogon hates evasion. I'm not sure what it's like now with the weather nerf, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I've made the blueprints for my first competitive team. I feel like a scientist.
> 
> Oh by the way, does anyone have a hidden ability Gabite? I'd be willing to trade for one.


When you say _blueprints_, do you mean listing the weaknesses and strengths of all the Pokemon and ensure that everything is covered?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> When you say _blueprints_, do you mean listing the weaknesses and strengths of all the Pokemon and ensure that everything is covered?


I'll post an example-- 

Garchomp - Rough Skin (Hidden Ability, shared with Gible)
Choice Band - Jolly (+Spe, -SpA) 252 Atk, 252 Spe, 6 HP 
-	Dragon Claw - TM
-	Crunch - Level 48
-	Earthquake - TM
-	Outrage - Egg move, breed with Dragonite, Haxorus, Druddigon or Hydreigon

The blueprints for me are a guide for getting the Pokemon moreso than gauging its performance.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll post an example-- Garchomp - Rough Skin (Hidden Ability, shared with Gible)Choice Band - Jolly (+Spe, -SpA) 252 Atk, 252 Spe, 6 HP -	Dragon Claw - TM-	Crunch - Level 48-	Earthquake - TM-	Outrage - Egg move, breed with Dragonite, Haxorus, Druddigon or HydreigonThe blueprints for me are a guide for getting the Pokemon moreso than gauging its performance.


Ah yes, I know what you mean now. I normally count the EVs up using the notepad on my iPad and then create a page of all the defensive weaknesses of my team. It helps me to understand which Pokemon I need for battle.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll post an example--
> 
> Garchomp - Rough Skin (Hidden Ability, shared with Gible)
> Choice Band - Jolly (+Spe, -SpA) 252 Atk, 252 Spe, 6 HP
> ...



Yup, sounds about right. Before super training I would also have a cheat-sheet of ideal Pokemons for each stat and what route they were found at.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well PokÃ©mon is the best eugenics simulator out there! And then there's selectively training your PokÃ©mon for combat over long brutal periods of time since they're _children_ and at the same time pumping them full of drugs.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'd like a grimdark game like PokÃ©mon that is _literally_ like that.



All of a sudden, the criminal syndicates' hatred of the weak makes a lot of sense. In an effort to breed Poke-perfection to take over the world with their army of domesticated animal warriors... the syndicates must have created Pokemon with the wrong nature or not inheriting their sires' moves, and they would have been discarded, almost the same way that non-purebred dogs would be overpopulating our animal rescue shelters in the real world. And now, we Pokemon breeders are doing the exact same. It's totally okay because the Pokemon are just files and data but discarding animals who we don't like in the real world has horrible consequences. Then again, having animals fight against each other is illegal in the real world, but absolutely encouraged in the Pokemon world.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> You are way over thinking things.
> 
> Besides I don't release them, I wonder trade them.



No I could remember in the TV series that Team Rocket constantly hated Pokemon who they deemed too weak for service in their attempts at taking over the world. And Plasma, of course, "convinced" Unovan people that Pokemon were not meant to serve Pokemon before torturing those Pokemon and totally not letting the Pokemon live out their lives in peace, thus proving themselves hypocrites. If you use Pokemon to change the world to best suit your interests, that's evil but using them for the purpose of entertainment is okay. Is this an example of Ambition is Evil? It does make you wonder that if trainers can battle Pokemon against each other, what actually is irresponsible Pokemon use?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> No I could remember in the TV series that Team Rocket constantly hated Pokemon who they deemed too weak for service in their attempts at taking over the world. And Plasma, of course, "convinced" Unovan people that Pokemon were not meant to serve Pokemon before torturing those Pokemon and totally not letting the Pokemon live out their lives in peace, thus proving themselves hypocrites. If you use Pokemon to change the world to best suit your interests, that's evil but using them for the purpose of entertainment is okay. Is this an example of Ambition is Evil? It does make you wonder that if trainers can battle Pokemon against each other, what actually is irresponsible Pokemon use?



Okies...let's look at all the evil teams: 

Team Rocket: Pokemon = money.
Neo Team Rocket: Pokemon = profit.
Team Aqua/Magma: pokemon are tools for their eco terrorism. 
Team Galactic: pokemon are tools for Cyrus's accession to god-hood. 
Team Plasma: PETA on the outside, weapon hoarders on the inside. 

I don't know anything about the new evil team. 

Anywho, the theme behind these bad guys is that they don't take pokemon's feelings into account when they use them. They aren't friends, or creatures with feelings...they are just a means to an end. 

Atleast gamefreak *tries* to preach being nice to your slaves...if you're a protagonist.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

I got my Rough Skin Gabite. Time to wreck things up!

Time to press left and right on the d-pad for ten hours

---

Does anyone wanna swap exclusive legendaries back and forth for dex completion? I've got a Yveltal and Zapdos.

If you complete the Kalos dex, you get an Oval Charm, which speeds up the breeding process.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I got my Rough Skin Gabite. Time to wreck things up!
> 
> Time to press left and right on the d-pad for ten hours
> 
> ...



What happens to those who get all the Pokemon Nintendo ever made in one game, if that's actually possible.


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> What happens to those who get all the Pokemon Nintendo ever made in one game, if that's actually possible.


 It's possible, I've done it. 

How do I get the spoiler thing to work?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's possible, I've done it.
> 
> How do I get the spoiler thing to work?



I got as high as 128 in the original game, and 218 in Silver before the game's flash memory gave out. I always wondered what if I had gotten 'em all. Was there an extra world to play in? Would Nintendo send me a certificate of completion?

I remember hearing about how in Wind Waker (2003), Nintendo actually included extra levels and even a realistic version of the cel-shaded game for those who captured every single photograph, and it made me think what I could have missed out on.


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

Before I came on here, I never worried about EV and nature stuff. Now I'm worrying about whether I should start looking into it. What kind of nerd have you turned me into!? D:

On a side note to the OCD of blueprints, I keep a spreadsheet for pokedex completion on my laptop. And one for my teams in each game, complete with movesets...


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

I have given birth to forty 'mon named Vici just looking for the right nature and ability. Don't fall into this trap, buibutt. :c

As for the pokemon mapping notes... maybe. I could get into that. Maybe. Seriously, do they help?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2013)

BRN said:


> I have given birth to forty 'mon named Vici just looking for the right nature and ability. Don't fall into this trap, buibutt. :c
> 
> As for the pokemon mapping notes... maybe. I could get into that. Maybe. Seriously, do they help?



It is pretty disturbing how fast your Pokermans make eggs in the daycare  They are going at it non-stop! XD


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It is pretty disturbing how fast your Pokermans make eggs in the daycare  They are going at it non-stop! XD



Mine 'don't seem to like each other very much'.


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

BRN said:


> I have given birth to forty 'mon named Vici just looking for the right nature and ability. Don't fall into this trap, buibutt. :c
> 
> As for the pokemon mapping notes... maybe. I could get into that. Maybe. Seriously, do they help?



Buibutt? Harsh bro  

I find any notes help, planning and direction is the key to success often


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2013)

BRN said:


> Mine 'don't seem to like each other very much'.



Angry sex. Got it.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 31, 2013)

Alright, I've been thinking. Since breeding a Pokemon holding an Everstone in the daycare makes all the offspring the same nature, it's possible that we could actually help each other out. It'd be simple enough to breed loads of perfect-natured pokemon if we have already hatched and trained the ones we have.


----------



## Wither (Oct 31, 2013)

I really wish the mega cannon ability actually effected a better water type move than water pulse. Congratulations, your ability is now 90 base damage instead of 60. You might as well use crawdaunt's crab hammer or a anything else with hydro pump.


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

Water Pulse comes with more PP and a chance to confuse, though, when compared to Hydro Pump.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I've been thinking. Since breeding a Pokemon holding an Everstone in the daycare makes all the offspring the same nature, it's possible that we could actually help each other out. It'd be simple enough to breed loads of perfect-natured pokemon if we have already hatched and trained the ones we have.


Well if you want to help me out you're more than welcome to!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well if you want to help me out you're more than welcome to!


I'd do it after the tournament. Then I'll be happy to breed loads of Bagon and whatever.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

I actually -just- registered a safari with Shelgon. If you want a hidden ability or one with two good IVs, I can get you one fast.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I actually -just- registered a safari with Shelgon. If you want a hidden ability or one with two good IVs, I can get you one fast.


TouchÃ©. That does sound pretty awesome, but I'm not sure if I'd actually use it. Still, I would be happy to offer on one if there was anything I had that you wanted.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd be happy to give you one for free.
Oh! Actually, I need help evolving my Slowpoke into a Slowking, so I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Wither (Oct 31, 2013)

BRN said:


> Water Pulse comes with more PP and a chance to confuse, though, when compared to Hydro Pump.



Hydro pump also has lower accuracy. Also, for the confusion thing, probably works well for Blastois as he has some bit of bulkiness, but for Clawitzer it's vital to get good hits off. Now, granted, 90 base damage is nice (after boost) but dragon pulse nearly does more damage than it even if water pulse has STAB. 

That's also a good thing tho. It's basically free stab on Aura Sphere, dragon pulse, Dark Pulse, and Healing pulse. 



I dunno. Neat ability, would be nicer if it Atleast worked with bubble beam. I honestly just really like Clawitzer's design but I'm having a hard time putting him over Crawdaunt or Starmie. Fuck, even whiscash. 

It's hard to say no to crab hammer after it got buffed to 100 base damage. (and Clawitzer can learn crab hammer but his Attack is abysmal. Gotta stick to special attacks.) 


UGGHHHH IT'S SO HARD. The only set pokemon I have is Gale Wings Adamant Talonflame (complete with maxed Attack EV and HP EV if he needs to take a hit and bonus for roost ^Â¬^. Rest of the points were thrown in defense.) 

I'd love to use my Aegislash with Iron Head, Sacred Sword, King's shield, and either Iron Defense or Rest and use a berry. Problem is that while he's attacking his defenses are so insanely low that he goes from a steel wall to wet toilet paper. (although he does pack one hell of a punch) He's a great mon but he's still easily countered if I don't use him right. One wrongly placed move and a faster pokemon will rape his face. 

I would absolutely LOVE a mega Alakazam but there's a ton of really good dark types now

I'm really just jabbering to myself now and I'm over complicating things. It'd be great if someone could help me pick a decent water, grass, or ground SP. Attacker


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'd be happy to give you one for free.
> Oh! Actually, I need help evolving my Slowpoke into a Slowking, so I'd appreciate that.


Ok, I can help with that.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Hold on Eddie, I have to actually catch one first, haha.


----------



## Wither (Oct 31, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I've been thinking. Since breeding a Pokemon holding an Everstone in the daycare makes all the offspring the same nature, it's possible that we could actually help each other out. It'd be simple enough to breed loads of perfect-natured pokemon if we have already hatched and trained the ones we have.


I have a shit ton of good IV'd Adamant Gale Wings Fletchlings c:

Also I'm working on Brave natured Karrablasts (Escavaliers) with Mega horn. 

Next I might breed Adamant Crawdaunts with Adaptability (Hidden Ability)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Eddie, I got one. Start the trade, okay?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Xerneas dex entry!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hordes are *SO* useful for EV training. Even if I'm just using the Macho Brace, I can train twice as fast compared to using the actual EV Power item in Black and White.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2013)

BRN said:


> I have given birth to forty 'mon named Vici just looking for the right nature and ability. Don't fall into this trap, buibutt. :c
> 
> As for the pokemon mapping notes... maybe. I could get into that. Maybe. Seriously, do they help?



I've done this with one of my mons and I have bred and raised the perfect specimen.

Getting the right nature/ability setup and then training up the EV and then raising it up to lv50 was a royal arsepain, but it's rewarding.

Like, I've got a female mon that can start a new master race.



SirRob said:


> I actually -just- registered a safari with  Shelgon. If you want a hidden ability or one with two good IVs, I can  get you one fast.



I'm interested!

I wish I knew a bit more about getting good IVs though. But I think my mon is fine.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Remind me later, I've got a bit of a tight schedule atm.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2013)

http://espurr.net/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> http://espurr.net/



I was actually gonna post that

fucking espurr


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 31, 2013)

Wither said:


> One wrongly placed move and a faster pokemon will rape his face.


Unfortunately that is precisely the word I've been using to mentally describe Mienfoo (or Hawlucha) using Acrobatics on anything vulnerable to Flying.  And those two fighters happen to be girls.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

Second one looks like Godkarmachine O Inary from Mega Man X3. And that's pretty cool.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 31, 2013)

What the hell are those?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 31, 2013)

I particularly like the middle one


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

Hoopa looks like something out of a Disney film, and I have no clue why.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 31, 2013)

WHERE!?
WHEN!?
HOW!? 

I must have them! Oh my gosh, their data. I must know...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Welp, the game was hacked. Go home everyone, fun's over.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

^ROFL

Volcanion is best.


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Welp, the game was hacked. Go home everyone, fun's over.



Nono, there's no X/Y porn yet. The game is still on!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Nono, there's no X/Y porn yet. The game is still on!



I beg your fucking pardon?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Nono, there's no X/Y porn yet. The game is still on!



Oh mai


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

What hath I wrought D:

I can't stop laughing. I'm so easily amused.

On an entirely different note, has anyone seen the Pokemon Chess Game? I heard about it only today, and have yet to look into it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

I've seen Mario Chess, but not Pokeymanz.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm gonna start breeding my Pokemon tomorrow. I hope I can get my Pokemon in time for the tournament!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to be beaten easily then. I didn't bother EV training a team yet. I'm just using the guys I beat the game with.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Welp, the game was hacked. Go home everyone, fun's over.


Not the game ROM itself, but apparently they have cracked the file format used to trade Pokemon between units (via spoofing the GTS server or something like that and then sniffing packets).

Unfortunately, it *does* totally mean they can attempt to import hacked Pokemon data into XY to see if the game allows it.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 1, 2013)

Ug, no! I want hacked mons to stay behind. D:<


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2013)

Just checking, how far are you guys with breeding the ultimate Mons?
I still have no idea how it works and I don't have the time to start with that. I am really just curious how hard I will get destroyed in the tournament...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Just checking, how far are you guys with breeding the ultimate Mons?
> I still have no idea how it works and I don't have the time to start with that. I am really just curious how hard I will get destroyed in the tournament...



Depends on what point in the game we are able to transfer Pokemons over.

...Speaking of, when does this become possible? Is it after the League again?


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Nono, there's no X/Y porn yet.


lol



CaptainCool said:


> Just checking, how far are you guys with breeding the ultimate Mons?
> I still have no idea how it works and I don't have the time to start with that. I am really just curious how hard I will get destroyed in the tournament...



Well, out of my team of six, a total of five have been bred for nature and EV-trained. A total of four of them are ready for the tournament and I should finish off my team by tonight. But... so far I've lost every battle I've been in except a few. x3 

Strategy, it seems, is still far more important than EV-training.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2013)

BRN said:


> Strategy, it seems, is still far more important than EV-training.



That is what I am _trying_ to go for  Looked up some things on Smogon, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm just using mons I like. I don't even use any stat changing moves,  I just use brute force. I haven't tried EV training or anything yet,  because I like to see the sunlight and go outdoors


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Depends on what point in the game we are able to transfer Pokemons over.
> 
> ...Speaking of, when does this become possible? Is it after the League again?


It will only be possible when Pokemon Bank is released in December.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It will only be possible when Pokemon Bank is released in December.



So for now we are safe.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, after 60 eggs and a whole bunch of levelling, Vici is anxiously waiting for his chance to rape. Five pokemon down!

My final pokemon is still thirty levels and a whole bunch of EV training away from being ready, but I think I can get him going in time. If so, GG world~


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

People suuuuure like Goodra. 
















:I


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Thighs, tails, and faces like that are _much_ loved, critter, you know that.~


----------



## Distorted (Nov 1, 2013)

Must....prepare....for natural....threats


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

I think my team will have trouble against Volcarona. But then, every team has trouble against Volcarona. *$%#


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It will only be possible when Pokemon Bank is released in December.



Darn it, I need Herpes now, not December!



SirRob said:


> I think my team will have trouble against Volcarona. But then, every team has trouble against Volcarona. *$%#



Apparently I'm the only person who can't use Volcarona properly D:

On a side note, Volcarona (and Larvesta) is fucking adorable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

BRN said:


> Thighs, tails, and faces like that are _much_ loved, critter, you know that.~



It is quite the FAT one...


----------



## Distorted (Nov 1, 2013)

Volcarona quiver dances for them bands all over people's teams. It's happened to me several times.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Volcarona quiver dances for them bands all over people's teams. It's happened to me several times.



Trick Room
Stealth Rock
ExtremeSpeed
Light Screen
Rain Dance
Thunder Wave
Magic Coat

It's true that Volcarona's a seriously effective Special sweeping machine, but it's also very weak, and so there's a tonne of ways to cripple it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Darn it, I need Herpes now, not December!



You say the best things.


What is the best nature for a Floatzel? I reckon an EV split of Sp.Atk, Speed and chuck the last one at Sp.Def is pretty smart, but I have no clue about natures or anything.

And I feel if I start looking too deep into all this I may never see the sun again.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> You say the best things.
> 
> 
> What is the best nature for a Floatzel? I reckon an EV split of Sp.Atk, Speed and chuck the last one at Sp.Def is pretty smart, but I have no clue about natures or anything.
> ...


Natures buff one trait and debuff one other - so deciding which nature you want is about saying 'which stat is most important' and 'which state doesn't it use'. 

If your Floatzel doesn't really use Attack, 'Modest' - which increases Special Attack and decreases Attack - is probably pretty good. Alternatively, 'Timid' raises Speed and lowers Attack, and 'Mild' increases Special Attack but lowers Defense.

ED: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Nature#Nature_table


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

BRN said:


> Natures buff one trait and debuff one other - so deciding which nature you want is about saying 'which stat is most important' and 'which state doesn't it use'.
> 
> If your Floatzel doesn't really use Attack, so 'Modest' - which increases Special Attack and decreases Attack - is probably pretty good. Alternatively, 'Timid' raises Speed and lowers Attack, and 'Mild' increases Special Attack but lowers Defense.



Or if you can't decide, go for a neutral one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> People suuuuure like Goodra.



I feel like the only person who isn't particularly into the Goomy line.

I mean, it's nice and all, but I just don't see myself catching one. But then again I prefer the badass sort, as well as the elegant kind of ones. Like Gardevoir, Linoone, Grovyle.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Or if you can't decide, go for a neutral one.



I think the best way to decide is to think about the primary use of the PokÃ©mon.

Choosing between attack and speed is a hard one, though. I think that one of the most common ways of winning in PokÃ©mon is centered entirely on striking first, and striking hard.

Edit: Fuckity fuck, doublepost. I'm not supposed to do these.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

BRN said:


> Trick Room
> Stealth Rock
> ExtremeSpeed
> Light Screen
> ...


Trick Room isn't a move you're going to carry unless your team revolves around it.
ExtremeSpeed won't do much damage no matter who you use.
Using Light Screen will just give Volcarona an extra turn to Quiver Dance. Two if you're gonna switch out your Light Screener.
Volcarona actually likes rain, because that gives it 100% accurate hurricane.
Good luck using Thunder Wave on a Volcarona that used Quiver Dance. Maybe if you're using Blissey that'd work, otherwise its monstrous Sp.Atk will wreck anything that could Thunder Wave it.
Magic Coat... I don't understand how Magic Coat would do anything against Volcarona. 
Stealth Rock... is pretty much the only reason why Volcarona's allowed to be so good. That and Rock Slide in doubles.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Trick Room isn't a move you're going to carry unless your team revolves around it.
> ExtremeSpeed won't do much damage no matter who you use.
> Using Light Screen will just give Volcarona an extra turn to Quiver Dance. Two if you're gonna switch out your Light Screener.
> Volcarona actually likes rain, because that gives it 100% accurate hurricane.
> ...



Heh, I didn't say these were easy to pull off, or that Volcarona wasn't a threat. But these moves exist, and between them they're pretty commonly distributed. 

And I meant Mirror Coat - my bad.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Ug, no! I want hacked mons to stay behind. D:<



For the most part, hacked G5 Pokemon will stay in G5.  The Pokemon Transporter app will have some kind of legality check and if it doesn't pass the mustard it can't be imported into G6.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> For the most part, hacked G5 Pokemon will stay in G5.  The Pokemon Transporter app will have some kind of legality check and if it doesn't pass the mustard it can't be imported into G6.



What about hacked Pokemons from RSE? I ask because of... shinies.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Volcarona quiver dances for them bands all over people's teams.


Am I reading that right?  If you combine Quiver Dance with a choice item then you won't be able to actually attack.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> For the most part, hacked G5 Pokemon will stay in G5.  The Pokemon Transporter app will have some kind of legality check and if it doesn't pass the mustard it can't be imported into G6.



It's worth noting that if you get an egg from the haxxed pokemon, the "child" is considered completely legit unless it has an illegal set of moves or stats.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's worth noting that if you get an egg from the haxxed pokemon, the "child" is considered completely legit unless it has an illegal set of moves or stats.


That should be fine - if it has a legal moveset and legal stats, and is born like any other Pokemon with randomised IVs, there shouldn't be any remaining reason for it to be considered illegal as it wouldn't give any advantage to a competitive player.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's worth noting that if you get an egg from the haxxed pokemon, the "child" is considered completely legit unless it has an illegal set of moves or stats.


/immigration controversy


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

So my Floatzel is Sassy, which reduces Speed.

Oops.

But anyways - I'm surprised nobody has noted the use of mega stones combined with good EV's for a high-tier team. Not quite sure how much of a difference it'll make, but it may well boost some 'mons high above more commonly seen ones.


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> For the most part, hacked G5 Pokemon will stay in G5.  The Pokemon Transporter app will have some kind of legality check and if it doesn't pass the mustard it can't be imported into G6.


My poor Arceus. :/  And other legendaries of questionable legitimacy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh man, such an epic fight...
My Jolteon, Garchomp and Lucario against his Chesnaught, Gengar and Garchomp.
It was close but I got him! His Garchomp took out Mega Lucario with one Earthquake after we both switched out and it also ALMOST killed my Garchomp with Dragon Claw after I missed because of Sandstorm + Sand Veil. But then he missed MY Garchomp because of Sand Veil and I took it out with a crit!
At that point Garchomp had 6 HP left and I couldn't mega evolve anymore. He sent out Gengar and mega evolved it! Gengar misses because of Sand Veil. It did manage to take out Garchomp but then Jolteon got it because of the speed advantage.
But then... Jolten versus Chesnaught... That got me scared. But I got it X3


----------



## Distorted (Nov 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Am I reading that right?  If you combine Quiver Dance with a choice item then you won't be able to actually attack.



Oh no, that's true. I was just making a terrible reference to a horridly bad rap song. Don't put a choice item on Volcarona then use quiver dance. That would be silly.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

Apparently Hawlucha can learn FLY.


Spoiler: Hawlucha used Fly?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Spoiler: ?



So I was in Lumiose and I went to the hotel and I found this chick trying to listen for an elevator or someshit. It was the hex maniac model I think.

I go into this other building to one of the floors via elevator and I try to walk and the screen darkens a couple of times, the music goes off, and she appears behind me, she floats around me, says "no, you're not the one" and then sodded off somewhere else and the music came back on again and the floor was empty.

wat

watte


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I've heard about that^^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh yeah, I've heard about that^^



Another chick telling me I'm not the one really hurt my self esteem.

Fucking Gamefreak


----------



## Icky (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, I was so freaked out about that. I loved how two of the beds in that hotel looked like someone spilled "lemonade" on the sheets, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the only mysterious, unexplained thing. I saw this on the Official Nintendo Magazine site:

Head to the train station in Lumiose City and check the back of the train timetable that's furthest away from the entrance. There's a secret message written there that reads: "I'm going to go for help. Wait in the usual place."


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was creepy. And it is never explained.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, that freaked the hell out of me. She didn't even _walk_â€‹.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

Game freak sure love putting spooky stuff into their games. Disturbing generations of children is the best selling point.


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Game freak sure love putting spooky stuff into their games. Disturbing generations of children is the best selling point.


And us older fans love the creepy stuff. :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> And us older fans love the creepy stuff. :3



I jumped at Scary Movie. I was not prepared :|


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I jumped at Scary Movie. I was not prepared :|


We love it in pokemon games at least. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 1, 2013)

Some people are masters of the Fakemons.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

The jazzed-up remix of Sinnoh's Snowpeak City theme available in Kalos' Snowbelle Town really put a grin on my face. Oh, man.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

I was trying to figure out what town music that was....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

[yt]kvokYWGBiwQ[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

So on GameFAQs there's talk of bad eggs being distributed through Wonder Trade. Bad eggs destroy people's game files, so heads up!

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Bad_Egg


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2013)

Note that Bad Eggs are not _actually_ eggs (because you can't ship Eggs out on Wonder Trade, only friend trades), just a checksum error in the Pokemon data.

So it could indicate people attempting to transfer hacked Pokemon


----------



## Willow (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So on GameFAQs there's talk of bad eggs being distributed through Wonder Trade. Bad eggs destroy people's game files, so heads up!
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Bad_Egg


Damn. I was just about to say something about this. 

I assume the people who are trading off hacked Pokemon know this happens.


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

Shit. Looks like I won't be using wondertrade anymore.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

I was using wonder trade obliviously all morning. Glad the worse I got was an Azurill.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So on GameFAQs there's talk of bad eggs being distributed through Wonder Trade. Bad eggs destroy people's game files, so heads up!
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Bad_Egg



Sweeeet more stuff to potentially ruin the game with XD


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So on GameFAQs there's talk of bad eggs being distributed through Wonder Trade. Bad eggs destroy people's game files, so heads up!
> 
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Bad_Egg


I hope Nintendo patches the game so that they can't be traded. I was actually looking forward to playing a pokemon game which cannot be hacked. Without there being any hacked pokemon in battles or dodgy pokemon in trades, and all shinies on the GTS being legitimate. I can dream.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Gonna see if I can swap Xerneas for Yvetal.

Xerneas is fagot

Yveltal is metal


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Gonna see if I can swap Xerneas for Yvetal.
> 
> Xerneas is fagot
> 
> Yveltal is metal



Hallelujah! Sir Gibby has seen the light!

Good luck on getting your flying red slingshot, yo. He is far superior to rainbow deer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

I have to say, this gen has my favorite Pokemon.
Amuara-Cute as FUCK
Dedenne-fat n happy
Espurr-hilarious
Noibat-funny looking
Greninja-cool as shit and mostly original
Zygarde-looks like a badass Metroid Prime (more fitting for either 2 or 3) boss 2hrdcre4pokemanz honestly
Furfrou-looks swift as shit
Volcanion-looks like a Mega Man X 3 boss; always awesome
Avalugg-cool as shit
WattMole-kills two Pokemon at once using defense stat moves


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey my Veltal arri-HNNNG WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE TO GIVE THEIR POKEMON SUCH FAGGOTY NAMES

"Mortem"

_come on_



Hewge said:


> Hallelujah! Sir Gibby has seen the light!
> 
> Good luck on getting your flying red slingshot, yo. He is far superior to rainbow deer.



Yeah I've always preferred the look of Yveltal. I got X because it had some exclusives that I wanted. Also Charizard X.

Xerneas can eat a willy.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm tend to feel I'm pretty much unique in the fact that I've liked every generation of pokemon. Any other person I've talked to hates one specific one, or anything that isn't the 1st/2nd gens, or rage quits a game because they didn't like a handful of designs. People suck.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm tend to feel I'm pretty much unique in the fact that I've liked every generation of pokemon. Any other person I've talked to hates one specific one, or anything that isn't the 1st/2nd gens, or rage quits a game because they didn't like a handful of designs. People suck.



You're not the only one. I don't see any break in consistency with all the other gens.

"wah they look retarded" 

>Jynx
>Mr. Mime

"wah they're basically just living objects"

>Magnemite
>Voltorb

"wah they're too close to existing animals"

>Ekans
>Raticate
>Pidgey

"wah the final evo looks nothing like the unevolved form"

>FUCKING DRAGONITE FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm tend to feel I'm pretty much unique in the fact that I've liked every generation of pokemon. Any other person I've talked to hates one specific one, or anything that isn't the 1st/2nd gens, or rage quits a game because they didn't like a handful of designs. People suck.



Yup not the only one at all. I loved them all (although I really think they should have finished after gen 4). GSC was my favourite overall, but RSE brought in some awesome Pokemons, and I probably played this one more than any other.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

The only gen I just do not like is the original. I like everything after. Games though, the originals on GB/C are just too dated for me.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Gen 2 was my favourite, but the best way to play it is to play Heartgold/Soulsilver. You're not wrong 'Pachi, the old ones are becoming nigh on unplayable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2013)

My game really likes giving me girls, apparently.  Last night I bred a few Amaura and the first one hatched (and now on my team) is a female.  My starter is female.  My primary and secondary birds are female.  My Lapras is female.  Almost like the RNG is biased or something.

No, no Tyrantrum/Aurorus pairings.  Put down that ship and back away slowly....

BTW, I now officially hate catching wild Eevees.  Every time you Burn or Paralyze them they just Refresh it off.

PS:  Refrigerate is a cool ability; we can finally have a HYPER ICE BEAM.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> No, no Tyrantrum/Aurorus pairings.  Put down that ship and back away slowly....



http://puu.sh/56Gf6.png


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

Strata...

Swimming in the pussy.

SWIMMING


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2013)

...I don't even...


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pokemon now has memes in


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

"Omg occasionaly references to online things this infuriates me so."


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> "Omg occasionaly references to online things this infuriates me so."


While the 'over 9000' one took me by surprise, 'my body is ready' just had me laughing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

One perfectly EV trained Shedinja.

Apparently you CAN polish a turd =)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

"The Petaya Berry tree has 2 Berries!"

DON'T &%$# WITH ME GAME

DON'T EVEN TRY

THERE'S CLEARLY 3 BERRIES ON THAT TREE


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Rob! Don't be so greedy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Rob! Don't be so greedy.



No. FUCK off. Games lyin to niggas and shit. >:c
Don't stand for that crap, Rob. Fucking tell that tree to give your YOUR goddamn berries. You need some help!??


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No. FUCK off. Games lyin to niggas and shit. >:c
> Don't stand for that crap, Rob. Fucking tell that tree to give your YOUR goddamn berries. You need some help!??



DON'T YOU TELL ME TO FUCK OFF NYUGGA!

The tree is *sharing* it's berries with you! You are not entitled to get all berries. Show those trees some love, man :C


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> DON'T YOU TELL ME TO FUCK OFF NYUGGA!
> 
> The tree is *sharing* it's berries with you! You are not entitled to get all berries. Show those trees some love, man :C



I'm sorry. Do PEOPLE grow their own berries!?!? That tree better give me every damn piece of fruit it has when I want it. It can grow it's own for it's own wants and needs when I'm not around.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm sorry. Do PEOPLE grow their own berries!?!? That tree better give me every damn piece of fruit it has when I want it. It can grow it's own for it's own wants and needs when I'm not around.



Last time I checked there were no berries sprouting from my body :V I am pretty sure the trees are doing all the work.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Discovering how kickass my 'Fortune' is. It survived the assault of, and took down, 2 pokemon in a Single Battle in ten turns, only using one attack move, without any stat buffs.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN said:


> Discovering how kickass my 'Fortune' is. It survived the assault of, and took down, 2 pokemon in a Single Battle in ten turns, only using one attack move, without any stat buffs.


Do you mind if I ask what Pokemon 'Fortune' is?
EDIT- I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Carbink. That's what I think it is.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Do you mind if I ask what Pokemon 'Fortune' is?
> EDIT- I'm gonna take a wild guess and say Carbink. That's what I think it is.



Well, I wouldn't have told you, but yup. It's got 150 base in both defenses - on par with Defensive Forme Aegislash - with EV training in both, and the motherfucker can _seriously_ take a beating.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2013)

...

Bruce Willis should be the next Pokemon champion. :0


----------



## Distorted (Nov 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Bruce Willis should be the next Pokemon champion. :0



I can already picture the explosions and profanity. So awesome...


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN said:


> Well, I wouldn't have told you, but yup. It's got 150 base in both defenses - on par with Defensive Forme Aegislash - with EV training in both, and the motherfucker can _seriously_ take a beating.


If we battle each other in the tournament, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Just found out that Adam can't OHKO a mega-blaziken with a super-effective move.  






Turns out he only has 9 ATK IVs... to the depths of my PC with you, admirable sir.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll have my 2nd competitive Pokemon ready for tomorrow, looks like... If I can squeeze one more in, I might actually be a match for Mr. dark horse.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone up for a multi-battle? I just need two more participants. D:


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

I would, but I've only got about 40 minutes until my writs run out and my steps reset. @___@


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Been up for a while, so my DS has been here with me since 2am-ish through to 5am; the effect of the sun rising in Anistar City is bootiful.~

The sun rises slowly, the sea turns from navy through teal to cyan, and the sky and clouds gently appear. The designers _cared_ about this skybox, it's wonderful.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a battle against a Yveltal and a Mewtwo and won with my pika-clone. It was a close match though. ^^


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm still working on my B-team.  As in, the one I use primarily for experimenting and Pokedex completion.  For plot relevant battling I definitely bring in my A-Team.  (No, I don't have a Pokemon named Mr. T.  I have one named Grimlock, but not the T).


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I told myself I wouldn't care about the poke balls my Pokemon were in...

So what was _that_ you did last night, SirRob? Is it really that important that Sylveon is in a heal ball?

Also, chaining Pokemon with the Poke Radar is TERRIFYING. Always on edge when I do that.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Also, chaining Pokemon with the Poke Radar is TERRIFYING. Always on edge when I do that.



I can't even get mine to work. What witchcraft are you weaving on the damn thing?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Basically--

Bring tons of repels and leppa berries if you're shiny hunting
Use a large patch of grass
Don't stray so far from the patch that all the shaking grass is off screen
Always use the radar in a grass patch
Pay attention to how violent the grass shakes-- You want to avoid grass that doesn't shake a lot. (I think there's just two animations for the grass, not including the shiny one)
Only go to grass that shook 4 tiles or farther from where you used the radar
Avoid the edges of the grass patch
If you don't find any suitable grass, take 50 steps and use the radar again-- keep in mind the third rule


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

I may well try that, Mr.Rob. I may well try it.

Though which shiny to hunt?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I may well try that, Mr.Rob. I may well try it.
> 
> Though which shiny to hunt?


None, it's a terrible experience and you'll lose your innocence doing it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I told myself I wouldn't care about the poke balls my Pokemon were in...
> 
> So what was _that_ you did last night, SirRob? Is it really that important that Sylveon is in a heal ball?



Glad I'm not the only one. I NEED all my Pokemons to be caught in a Poke ball. Including the ubers. Luckily, I was able to catch X in a Poke ball after about 7 turns (with Sheds, thank you very much =D, none of X's attacks touched him.)

Shedinja is fucking awesome! I'm getting to learn what Pokemons he is likely to stay alive against, and since I've been able to face him against Pokemons 20 levels above him, he's already over lvl50. He pretty much took on a whole gym by himself.

What really bothers me is that he won't eat the Krispy Kremes in Pokemon-Amie =( And it's hard to tell where he does and doesn't like to be petted.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Well i think i'll give up the masuda method. I stupidyl thought it would take under 1000 eggs on average to get a shiny, but i've been reading its still pretty much luck based and people have had 2000 attempts to no avail.
I have shit luck seeing as i have only ever seen 1 shiny in the entire pokemon franchise skipping gen V. Was coming up to my 5th charmander box.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I NEED all my Pokemons to be caught in a Poke ball.



All my agreement. Any pokemon I plan to use with any consistency must be in a pokeball, or I get aggravated every time I see it in the centre.

Also Rob, I lost my innocence the moment I googled Braixen with safe search off. There is no hope for me now.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well i think i'll give up the masuda method. I stupidyl thought it would take under 1000 eggs on average to get a shiny, but i've been reading its still pretty much luck based and people have had 2000 attempts to no avail.
> I have shit luck seeing as i have only ever seen 1 shiny in the entire pokemon franchise skipping gen V. Was coming up to my 5th charmander box.


Try consecutive fishing, I think that's the easiest way to get shinies-- although it still won't be easy. I've gotten -three- shinies through this.



AlexxxLupo said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I NEED all my Pokemons to be caught in a Poke ball. Including the ubers. Luckily, I was able to catch X in a Poke ball after about 7 turns (with Sheds, thank you very much =D, none of X's attacks touched him.)


I'm the opposite-- the Pokemon I use competitively are always bred, so they've always been in Poke balls. Now that we can pass them down, I wanted to give it a shot.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm the opposite-- the Pokemon I use competitively are always bred, so they've always been in Poke balls. Now that we can pass them down, I wanted to give it a shot.



This destroys breeding for me D= I was perfectly happy with the comfort of knowing it would be in the ball I liked, and I could catch the parents with anything I had lying around.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> This destroys breeding for me D= I was perfectly happy with the comfort of knowing it would be in the ball I liked, and I could catch the parents with anything I had lying around.


It's only the females that pass their balls down. If you breed a male with a ditto, the child will always be in a Pokeball.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's only the females that pass their balls down.



Ironic.

Sorry, I couldn't resist 


I kinda miss the feature from D/P/P where you could decorate your balls. All I want is my Pokemon in balls with type symbols on them, but it may never be.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

"Repel's effect wore off. Use another?"

I could have cried with joy.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Ironic.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that again, though I think the balls give plenty of variety already. 


AlexxxLupo said:


> "Repel's effect wore off. Use another?"
> 
> I could have cried with joy.


This was like one of the biggest things I was hoping would come back in XY.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it wrong that I wish they created a new Pokemon that looked like Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Is it wrong that I wish they created a new Pokemon that looked like Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



It could happen, you never know.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Not intentionally. That's for sure.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I can't even get mine to work. What witchcraft are you weaving on the damn thing?


Apparently you gotta use the D-Pad or it won't work.



AlexxxLupo said:


> "Repel's effect wore off. Use another?"
> 
> I could have cried with joy.


They introduced that in Gen 5.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They introduced that in Gen 5.



Do you understand how fucking happy I was? I SPAM repels. After my first Pokemon game, I said "fuck caves".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Apparently you gotta use the D-Pad or it won't work.
> 
> 
> They introduced that in Gen 5.



I guess it's been a while =/


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well i think i'll give up the masuda method. I stupidyl thought it would take under 1000 eggs on average to get a shiny, but i've been reading its still pretty much luck based and people have had 2000 attempts to no avail.
> I have shit luck seeing as i have only ever seen 1 shiny in the entire pokemon franchise skipping gen V. Was coming up to my 5th charmander box.



The problem is that you have a 1:1366 chance to get a shiny with the Masuda Method *every time* an egg hatches. The odds don't change.
If you make 1366 eggs chances are you will end up with a shiny. But it's not guaranteed. You can be lucky and get one within 10 eggs, or you can have some really bad luck and not get any shiny Mons even though you have already hatched 5000 eggs or more.
That's the problem with random chance and also why I don't bother breeding for shiny Mons.



SirRob said:


> Try consecutive fishing, I think that's the easiest way to get shinies-- although it still won't be easy. I've gotten -three- shinies through this.
> 
> I'm the opposite-- the Pokemon I use competitively are always bred, so they've always been in Poke balls. Now that we can pass them down, I wanted to give it a shot.



Now that is interesting. Too bad it's limited to water Mons though...
I have never even _seen_ a shiny PokÃ©mon though, so I may actually try that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I have never even _seen_ a shiny PokÃ©mon though, so I may actually try that.



There are worse things.

When I restarted Pearl (tweaking glitch gone wrong), and got into that first fight where you get your starter (no Poke balls), it was a _fucking shiny_. Hardest victory of my Pokemon-playing years.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you think we'll be playing X and Y for months to come? Because I'd love to trade and battle but I have classes that take precedence until mid-December.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Do you think we'll be playing X and Y for months to come? Because I'd love to trade and battle but I have classes that take precedence until mid-December.



I hope so.

On that note, I figured out finally why DPP/BW were a dip in my interest in Pokemon. For gens 1-3, my brother would play/battle/trade with me, so i had someone there to keep me engaged in the game and open up the multiplayer aspect. Since he didn't have a DS, he never played gens 4 and 5 (and became one of those people who pretended to hate Pokemon because "it's for kids" (but still asked me if you could make multiple save files in the most obvious way possible)), so I was practically on my own for those.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Is it wrong that I wish they created a new Pokemon that looked like Dr. Robotnik?


Yes, that is very wrong.
(Besides he's not Nintendo)


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

I was playing Gen 4 and 5 right up to the release of 6. I just never get bored of Pokemon.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The problem is that you have a 1:1366 chance to get a shiny with the Masuda Method *every time* an egg hatches. The odds don't change.
> If you make 1366 eggs chances are you will end up with a shiny. But it's not guaranteed.


For a given X attempts at a 1-in-X probability, the chances of it never happening even once are roughly 1/e (36%).


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll give it a few more boxes then pack it in. Anyway, i got a rhyhorn i need to trade then trade back to get the crap looking rhyperior, anyone help?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I'll give it a few more boxes then pack it in. Anyway, i got a rhyhorn i need to trade then trade back to get the crap looking rhyperior, anyone help?



Once you get into stuff like breeding and EV training and perfecting your movesets PokÃ©mon seems to get VERY time consuming :3


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Once you get into stuff like breeding and EV training and perfecting your movesets PokÃ©mon seems to get VERY time consuming :3



That is very true. But I don't really have anything better to do with my time unfortunately.

Also, I feel paranoid letting strong and rare pokemon out on Wonder Trade. Part of me says to keep them to myself, while the other part says to share the wealth.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That is very true. But I don't really have anything better to do with my time unfortunately.
> 
> Also, I feel paranoid letting strong and rare pokemon out on Wonder Trade. Part of me says to keep them to myself, while the other part says to share the wealth.


Be wary of the mystery zone eggs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> Be wary of the mystery zone eggs.



I used to have quite a bit of fun with wonder trade...
What exactly are the consequences of having an egg like that, anyway?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I used to have quite a bit of fun with wonder trade...
> What exactly are the consequences of having an egg like that, anyway?



I just looked into it and apparently, it'll spread through your boxes and party virtually destroying your game. They're unhatchable, unreleasable, untradeable and just plain nasty. I keep reading dfferent things, like it was a consequence of bad hacking or a glitch that's been in the game from the start. Basically someone got it over wonder trade so it would wise to exercise caution when trading online. 

I think I'll stop myself until I find more info on the matter.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, the one verified case we have regarding XY has the following recent clarifications:
- Seems to spontaneously appear in the PC storage system, no hacks or trading involved
- Bad Egg always appears in the exact same location (row 4, column 4) of the PC box
- Overwrites any Pokemon that might have been placed in that spot of the Box
- If the Bad Egg is moved, another Bad Egg appears in the same location
- Occurs on both X and Y on the same 3DS
- Seems to persist using the same games on another 3DS

Things we know about Bad Eggs in general:
- Untradable
- Can't release/delete them
- Do not appear to hatch

The lack #2, (ability to release a Bad Egg) is the main problem in dealing with it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> no hacks or trading involved



So it can happen to _anyone_ and not just through wonder trade?


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone online for trades? need to evolve a scyther and rhyhorn.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm gonna be online for a while, after my match I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Jesus, Rain, you have a frightening team.

I am now aware that Floatzels can learn Rape.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Damn that was close. Like, sphincter contracting close.

The best bit of luck I've had in a while was Garchomp missing.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

I heard that the Bad Egg corrupts other pokemon in the same box (kinda like the Charizard M' glitch) making them unusable and/or deleted.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Whit helped me out, cheers man 
I found out you can get multiple metal coats, seeing as among the yveltal wants in the GTS i saw a lot of scizors i figured i could get something decent, but now i cant find anyone wanting one -_-


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Question Time:

What is the best intro song to the anime?

I'ma go with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8lWlEqcgY


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

[yt]az97_hUA5lQ[/yt]

I know it sounds strange, but I'm really nostalgic for this song. DP was the height of the series for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to be generic and seriously go with the original. I know it's strange, as much I can't stand the designs, games, or half the fanbase, I'm a MASSIVE Genwunner when it comes to the show. qwq


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not strange, I feel like a lot of effort was put in to try and make Pokemon appealing to a US audience. Ironically I think the quality of the US openings dropped when 4kids _stopped_ working on the show.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not strange, I feel like a lot of effort was put in to try and make Pokemon appealing to a US audience. Ironically I think the quality of the US openings dropped when 4kids _stopped_ working on the show.



I can usually never explain why that show was so amazing as a kid...
Even watching it on the old VHS I have on the old TV I watched it on, I still can't get that same joy I had watching it as a kid.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm totally the opposite, I've gotten a higher appreciation for it than when I was a kid. It all has to do with people's tastes, I guess. They get more refined as you get older, or something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

I suppose, I should say nostalgia. I still like the old show just as much as I did, but I miss the first experience watching it as a kid. 

Also, I'm stuck on this fucking Greninja pic...

Rob, your trainer is the victim by the way. I didn't pick a mail trainer when I had the game and you're the first one I saw so...yeah. He's gettin' Grennie smooched. :I


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Also, I'm stuck on this fucking Greninja pic...



Greninja pic? Links? 
Speaking if Greninja... His tongue is very, uh, long. 
And as a water type he is the counter to the Fennekin starter line. 

What's the first thing I think? 
Well me and this artist think alike. 
NSFW http://puu.sh/53jZd NSFW


Also, can I just say that gale wings Talonflame is FUCKING sexy? 

As a birdfag I am entirely satisfied with the new bird addition. 

As a batfag and dragon fag I am entirely satisfied with Noivern. I. Fucking. Love. Noivern's. Design. 

And Goomy's line is just straight up adorable. So adorable.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I didn't pick a mail trainer when I had the game and you're the first one I saw so...yeah. He's gettin' Grennie smooched. :I


Don't lie. You know deep down that your work is an expression of your true feelings towards me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> Greninja pic? Links?
> Speaking if Greninja... His tongue is very, uh, long.
> And as a water type he is the counter to the Fennekin starter line.
> 
> ...



Noibat is a FAT head! 8D
And I'm not done yet. I'm doing it on paper so I haven't put it on my computer yet.



SirRob said:


> Don't lie. You know deep down that your work is an expression of your true feelings towards me.



Rob, you know I'm straight for BRN.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, Sandlava's pretty hot. For a girl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

Know what else is hot...? >w>

Death Valley. It's achieved the highest record temperature in the world at 134 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

So. I just got $172800. In a single match. Diantha's rich as &%#@


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Rob, you know I'm straight for BRN.



Get in line 
(also yes. Noivern is cool as fuck but Noibat is really freaking cute.)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm totally the opposite, I've gotten a higher appreciation for it than when I was a kid. It all has to do with people's tastes, I guess. They get more refined as you get older, or something.



Of course, now we can laugh at the poorly-translated jokes, the over-the-top stereotypes, fact that Ash's voice was nails-on-a-chalkboard annoying, and the premise was totally implausible but if you lower your expectations, you might actually like it. To its credit, the animators did create a lush and inviting place that really did convince us that the world they created was worth a visit. And I'll be honest with you, while the plot of the first movie was flimsy and was used only to push product, Mewtwo's Arena really does stand out even today as a beautiful and atmospheric place.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> I've still never encountered a shiny that wasn't programmed into the game before, and I've had gen 3-6, it's just that rare isn't it?


So much "this" in one post. Simply pressing the button didn't do it justice. And I've had gens I-6! ;n;


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> So much "this" in one post. Simply pressing the button didn't do it justice. And I've had gens I-6! ;n;


I've been lucky.
First shiny was a Slugma, then a Marill, Paras, Tentacool, Shellos, Fraxure and one I can't remember.  This is not including the ones that are programed in. 
Though I do have some from trades.

I also encountered a shiny Hariyama but it used whirlwind. -_-


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 4, 2013)

;n;I just want ONE legit one before I start the chaining stuff in Y. But chances are it's not gonna happen. >.>

I like to think I'm a nice trainer....LOVE ME DANG IT.


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> ;n;I just want ONE legit one before I start the chaining stuff in Y. But chances are it's not gonna happen. >.>
> 
> I like to think I'm a nice trainer....LOVE ME DANG IT.


I don't like chaining. I could never do it right and my chains always broke after the first few pokemon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 4, 2013)

3780-9267-2246


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> 3780-9267-2246


Gonna add you next time I play. :3


----------



## Matrigorok (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is my FC: 4940-5446-0789


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> So it can happen to _anyone_ and not just through wonder trade?



Well, the one video we know about the guy thinks it might actually be a problem with his specific system.  Given how many copies of the game are out there, we have a (literally!) one-in-a-million occurence until documented otherwise.

BTW, still training the B team, after icing a lot of Dugtrios on Route 13 I go to the Winding Woods and the first thing I encounter?  Zoroark.  FEMALE.

Not ten minutes later I encounter -- ANOTHER female Zoroark.

I caught them both, of course.  (My organization of Pokemon in the PC is starting to look like a harem.)

Noibat also evolved, so I'm naming her Cynder now.  I figure ... black and purple dragon thing that's a girl, so why not?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

What ever it is, I'm just glad that Nintendo actually has ways to patch games these days.
Imagine if that wasn't possible and stuff like the save glitch, which actually affected everyone, or this bad egg glitch were here to stay!

I am trying consecutive fishing to get a shiny Poliwag right now  But I might go to a different spot because to be quite honest, I don't like Poliwag and it's shiny variation, which is just a slightly different shade of blue, is kind of disappointing.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

Politoed's is just fabulous though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Politoed's is just fabulous though.



That is a really good point :T But I just want to catch a shiny, dump it in a box and look at it forever :3 I don't want to put any effort into it beyond that X3
Route 16 is a great spot for fishing though. With the old rod you hook a Pokerman every time at the spot where the dock makes a U-turn near the house of the fisherman who mentions the fishing streaks.


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Politoed's is just fabulous though.



Politoed could take me any day.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

Take you where?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

The only shiny I ever caught was a Dialga. I don't catch Pokemon like that to try.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Take you where?



Hurr.



XoPachi said:


> The only shiny I ever caught was a Dialga. I don't catch Pokemon like that to try.



Was that an event or did you just run into one?


----------



## Matrigorok (Nov 4, 2013)

The only problem I have with the game is the lack of move tutors. That is probably my only greatest dislike of the game. But other than that I enjoy it very much. Wonder trade is always fully of surprises and the current changes to the GTS makes trading easier. Well that and the poke-miles thing means no shortage of rarecandies. That is always a plus for me especially when you are stuck in a certain level range.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

You know, I think it's actually kinda important that move tutors are exclusive to later versions. That's one of the biggest ways they shake up the competitive environment, making the games feel fresh.

---

I think I found the most disturbing part of XY.

[yt]K8dOWJQAQwI[/yt]


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

I laughed harder than I should have.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

Just checked out DD's friendzone

Got a Ponyta, Pyroar, and Braixen.

If anyone wants to go see the last pokemon found in my friendzone, that'd be grand!

Edit: Or does it only range from 1-3, and not always 3? Being in my friendzone must really suck.


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Just checked out DD's friendzone
> 
> Got a Ponyta, Pyroar, and Braixen.
> 
> ...



Everyone has three Mons in their zone :3 The third one starts to appear once you have beaten the elite 4 and the champion!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Img


Thank goodness they're using their stylus then


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

At least you can touch Muk, you can't pet Slugma at all.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Gooby, your last Mon is Shuckle!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Teal said:


> At least you can touch Muk, you can't pet Slugma at all.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Gooby, your last Mon is Suckle!


You made a typo, it's actually spelled-- oh.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You made a typo, it's actually spelled-- oh.



Some typos are just amazing^^


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Teal said:


> At least you can touch Muk, you can't pet Slugma at all.



Training my Pawniard and Bisharp was a pain.

It's covered in knives that slice your hand off. T_T


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

I very rarely play with my Pokemon on Amie.

They must think I'm such an uncaring trainer. Some of my poor mon's have never even left the PC.

I suddenly feel really bad.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I very rarely play with my Pokemon on Amie.
> 
> They must think I'm such an uncaring trainer. Some of my poor mon's have never even left the PC.
> 
> I suddenly feel really bad.



The game has ways of making you feel like a really shitty person.

"You came alone this time, I see?" YES/NO

Me: 'I guess it is just me. No Calem around this time.' Click YES

Admin: "Oho, you don't think that much of your Pokemon then, blah blah blah, you're stone cold"

I died a little inside.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

^ This. 

On Pikmin, I killed thousands of the little buggers simply to save my own skin, no guilt.

But every time Pikachu faints, my heart breaks with the 'Pikaa...'


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

I would always pet Dedenne on it's fat face. I loved how when you kept hitting their deadly spots, they'd make a face like "Are you slow"?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

I feel instantly terrible when I make a bad touch =(

For some of my team it's easy to tell, but Sheds just floats there making his sad noise...

"TELL ME WHAT I MUST DO TO MAKE YOU SMILE!"


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I feel instantly terrible when I make a bad touch =(
> 
> For some of my team it's easy to tell, but Sheds just floats there making his sad noise...
> 
> "TELL ME WHAT I MUST DO TO MAKE YOU SMILE!"


Shedinja doesn't eat anything in Pokemon Amie either. It's sad.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I feel instantly terrible when I make a bad touch =(



Sig'd. Sorry buddy.

Even when I do use Amie, If I accidentally hit them, it's the worse thing. Man, Pokemon are demanding little buggers.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Just tried using the PokÃ©radar to catch shinies. I can get a chain going but maintaining it and getting it all the way up to 40 is tough.
It seems to be the best way to get them though. 0.5% chance when your chain is at 40? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Shedinja doesn't eat anything in Pokemon Amie either. It's sad.



I know =( I just want to reward him for all his hard work in battle.



Rain-Wizard said:


> Sig'd. Sorry buddy.
> 
> Even when I do use Amie, If I accidentally hit them, it's the worse thing. Man, Pokemon are demanding little buggers.



...You can _hit your Pokemon_â€‹?


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

There's a little star and they step back and pull a face, like 'Bastard!'. It might just be a bad touch, but it looks awful lot like ya hit them.

I feel cruel now. Nobody else said hitting.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ...You can _hit your Pokemon_â€‹?



THIS GAME IS AMAZING



FUCK YOU RAICHU

I DONT CARRY YOU AROUND TO DIE THE FIRST TIME SOMEONE HITS YOU WITH HYDRO PUMP

YOU'RE A FUCKING ELECTRIC TYPE

YOU DISAPPOINT ME


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

That created a horrifyingly vivid scene in my head.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

My Pokemon are going to be taken from me by the RSPPA.

I'm a bad person.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That created a horrifyingly vivid scene in my head.



was it like this


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> was it like this


That's horrible.  *is laughing uncontrollably*


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

Q: If you rub Snorlax's belly, do you get good luck?

Investigate, world of FAF. Rub away.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone up for a multibattle?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Anyone up for a multibattle?



Got a link cable?


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Got a link cable?



Yush. Both for GameCube and for Advance to advance. 

However I doubt it will stretch that far. D:


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if Wonder Trade is safe to use again?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> Does anyone know if Wonder Trade is safe to use again?



The one verifiable report we have of Bad Eggs *did not* originate from any trading.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 4, 2013)

if anyone would im looking for the following pokemon:

kabutops
totodile
cyndaquil
articuno


eevees galore to trade and aerodactyls, and the original starters and torchic.... so yea plz love me


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

I got all the totodiles and cyndaquils you want

on my white 2 file


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Pokebank. 

Resetting all of my guys' EVs and actually giving them good ones and good moves is gunna be awesome~


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Pokebank either. Finally, I can preserve my old teams in a cryogenic tube.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't you have to pay a yearly fee for that?  That's what I heard.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

When you put weeks of effort into making a good Pokemon, $5 becomes nothing.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The one verifiable report we have of Bad Eggs *did not* originate from any trading.


What about the Mystery Eggs then? There was also a report about Pokemon with the name --------- or something like that being corrupt too.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> What about the Mystery Eggs then? There was also a report about Pokemon with the name --------- or something like that being corrupt too.


I haven't exactly kept up on Pokenews, but Mystery Eggs can only be traded with another player live, you can't put them on the GTS or Wonder Trade.  Bad Eggs apparently can't be traded at all.


----------



## Matrigorok (Nov 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> When you put weeks of effort into making a good Pokemon, $5 becomes nothing.



I agree. The price will seem inconsequential to die hard Pokemon fans and serious tournament trainers. I'll be happy to sign up fro the free trial when it comes out. It's also supposed to be handy in transferring Pokemon from Black and White too.


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to know whether Pokebank will be locked to the user's DS, or if it'll use a login system. Imagine how big a hub you could make with anybody being able to log into one, if a handful of you were going for a 100% run. That'd be awesome.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder if I'm the only one who actually saw the work that went into some of the Pokemon movie locations and thought they were awesome, even after 15 years. Sure, it's not the best-looking anime in the world but the animators did a wonderful job creating places like Mewtwo's Arena from the first movie. Later, I would see some of the more gorgeous anime shows that really could inspire Florence syndrome and a wish that these fictional places could actually exist in real life, but it all started with Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I want to know whether Pokebank will be locked to the user's DS, or if it'll use a login system. Imagine how big a hub you could make with anybody being able to log into one, if a handful of you were going for a 100% run. That'd be awesome.


Man, I'd -hate- if it was locked to the 3DS. Having it locked to the 3DS would be -worse- than not having it at all, since instead of having all your Pokemon spread out, you have them all in one place that can be lost/broken easily.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Man, I'd -hate- if it was locked to the 3DS. Having it locked to the 3DS would be -worse- than not having it at all, since instead of having all your Pokemon spread out, you have them all in one place that can be lost/broken easily.



Since they know how easily the 3DS breaks (which is probably one of the reasons why they released the 2DS in the first place) I would be really surprised if it was locked to the system.
Imagine how cool it would be if you could log into your PokÃ©mon bank with your PC and manage it that way :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, having read the FAQ, I ain't so sure. It states that you can use multiple copies of X and Y with it, but the way it describes it makes me a bit apprehensive 

http://www.pokemonxy.com/en-us/strategy/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

I've said it once and I'll say it again...
The great Emerald's power allows me to feel 






...

I still think Absol is a retarded ass design though. Emo factor is strong.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Why doesn't Nintendo change the appearance and clothing of Pokemon who wear dress-like garments (Gardevoir, Jynx, Braixen, Delphox etc.) for something masculine if they happened to be male. I can't help but think about the male Delphox I own as being "in drag". The flip side is that Hitmonchan and Machoke are clearly based off of human boxers and musclemen, and we know there are female boxers and musclewomen, so if there are female Hitmonchan and Machokes why wouldn't they have a push-up bra underneath the sleeveless shirt in the former case, or wear just a bra in the latter case? Why is it that the male and female Pokemon that have anthropomorphic or bipedal zoomorphic appearances look absolutely identical to each other, regardless of gender?

Also, if every member of a specific Pokemon species is male or female, without exception and we know that Pokemon reproduce sexually, then how could we have an all-female or all-male species that would be able to propagate?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 5, 2013)

You're seriously overthinking it: The appearance of clothing is officially just that -- an appearance; it's really part of the body.  Medicham's belly dancing outfit is officially just thick thighs; Delphox's robe is all fur.

BTW, I'm only going to phrase a question like this once but do you know what color balls your Pokemon have?  I know my Delphox has the big orange ones, Absol's appear to be black, and Flabebe has the tiny yellow ones.

(The soccer balls used in Super Training, I mean.  I am talking about SUPER TRAINING.)



DarrylWolf said:


> Also, if every member of a specific Pokemon species is male or female, without exception and we know that Pokemon reproduce sexually, then how could we have an all-female or all-male species that would be able to propagate?


Ditto.

PS:  Inverse Battles are really wicked fun.  Where else can you see stuff like a Psychic laying TOTAL SMACK DOWN on Dark types?  Or Ghosts/Rock/Steel VULNERABLE to Normal?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You're seriously overthinking it: The appearance of clothing is officially just that -- an appearance; it's really part of the body.  Medicham's belly dancing outfit is officially just thick thighs; Delphox's robe is all fur.



So the clothing is actually melded onto the Pokemon itself, that's kind of creepy when you think about it.

But even the things that look like clothes like Machoke's power belt and posing briefs and Hitmonchan's sleeveless shirt and skirt-thing are part of the Pokemon's body. I can buy Delphox having a robe-like covering of fur, I can buy Medicham's belly-dance outfit as being part of her body but if it's colored differently and looks like it's made of a different material, then it has to be clothing. Which makes me wonder- were they born with the clothing on? Does Machop just grow a pair of briefs and a power belt when he evolves?

Also, we have waited seven generations and Nintendo STILL has not created a werewolf Pokemon? Why? Bandai created Weregarurumon for Digimon and he looked awesome.Lucario is a jackal and that doesn't count.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Also, we have waited seven generations and Nintendo STILL has not created a werewolf Pokemon? Why? Bandai created Weregarurumon for Digimon and he looked awesome.Lucario is a jackal and that doesn't count.


Six.

Zoroark is kind of a werefox....

Well, we don't have a sphinx or manticore or gryphon either.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Or any dolphins. :II


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

A Dolphin Pokemon would kinda blow.

Gettit? Blow? Oh gosh...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> Or any dolphins. :II



You know, given the fame of Japanese subcultures, I would love to see a business suit-wearing salaryman or disguised Shinto priest or geiko Pokemon. I know Nintendo tried to create a parody of the "yamaban" craze with Jynx, who was well-received in Japan. When they introduced Jynx to American audiences, it was controversial because she looked, to those ignorant of Japanese culture, like an overweight drag queen in blackface- in fact, Jynx is an exhibit at some museum of racist iconography somewhere in Mississippi. I think the Jynx incident is why Nintendo started to drift away from the more anthropomorphic Pokemon like Hitmonchan, Machoke, Jynx, and Mr. Mime after the first generation, in favor of zoomorphic characters or those based off of inanimate objects. We have Medicham and Gothitelle but other than that, Ninty just doesn't make humanoid Pokemon anymore.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> A Dolphin Pokemon would kinda blow.
> 
> Gettit? Blow? Oh gosh...



Nobody spotted the obvious double entendre in my previous post?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Why doesn't Nintendo change the appearance and clothing of Pokemon who wear dress-like garments (Gardevoir, Jynx, Braixen, Delphox etc.) for something masculine if they happened to be male. I can't help but think about the male Delphox I own as being "in drag". The flip side is that Hitmonchan and Machoke are clearly based off of human boxers and musclemen, and we know there are female boxers and musclewomen, so if there are female Hitmonchan and Machokes why wouldn't they have a push-up bra underneath the sleeveless shirt in the former case, or wear just a bra in the latter case? Why is it that the male and female Pokemon that have anthropomorphic or bipedal zoomorphic appearances look absolutely identical to each other, regardless of gender?
> 
> Also, if every member of a specific Pokemon species is male or female, without exception and we know that Pokemon reproduce sexually, then how could we have an all-female or all-male species that would be able to propagate?



Because clothing has nothing to do with gender.

As for all male and all female species: The answer is Ditto.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> You know, given the fame of Japanese subcultures, I would love to see a business suit-wearing salaryman or disguised Shinto priest or geiko Pokemon. I know Nintendo tried to create a parody of the "yamaban" craze with Jynx, who was well-received in Japan. When they introduced Jynx to American audiences, it was controversial because she looked, to those ignorant of Japanese culture, like an overweight drag queen in blackface- in fact, Jynx is an exhibit at some museum of racist iconography somewhere in Mississippi. I think the Jynx incident is why Nintendo started to drift away from the more anthropomorphic Pokemon like Hitmonchan, Machoke, Jynx, and Mr. Mime after the first generation, in favor of zoomorphic characters or those based off of inanimate objects. We have Medicham and Gothitelle but other than that, Ninty just doesn't make humanoid Pokemon anymore.



Aye, Jynx was always controversial for very obvious reasons and while I think it was an exercise in ignorance rather than toeing the racial line, Game Freak clearly weren't too clued up when it came to her.

But I don't think the places that Nintendo have received inspiration from have changed. I'm not gonna lie, as a fan of a particular style of monsters I really appreciate the zoomorphic ones - Sandslash the pangolin, Quilava the weazel, Donphan the anteater, Linoone the badger, Luxray the big cat... but anthropomorphic designs have been in every generation too, from Lucario to Zoroark to Gardevoir, Gallade, Sawk, Throh, Hitmonchan, Hitmonlee, the list goes on; miscellaneous designs too, from Voltorb to Klink and Klefki and Regigigas. Rose-tinted specs make people focus on the ones they liked, I think.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Another thought is that for every suggestion we make, it may already have been tried. There must be thousands of rejected 'mons, for one reason or another, and what we think is a cool idea on paper might just not work in practice.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> Donphan the anteater



But anteaters don't have tusks O_O


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> But anteaters don't have tusks O_O


Oops. My bad.

Donphan's, like, some kind of badass war-elephant.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oops. My bad.
> 
> Donphan's, like, some kind of badass war-elephant.



A 3'07â€³ war-elephant though, Donphans are tiny! X3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm gonna do a nuzlocke run of ye olde silvere version in the near-future I think


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm gonna do a nuzlocke run of ye olde silvere version in the near-future I think



I tried a nuzlocke run in fire red 2 months ago. I got lucky and pretty much steamrolled through the whole game


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Another thought is that for every suggestion we make, it may already have been tried. There must be thousands of rejected 'mons, for one reason or another, and what we think is a cool idea on paper might just not work in practice.


Definitely true. Some designs are even saved for future generations; Shellos and Gastrodon were originally intended to be in Ruby and Sapphire, and even have sprite data.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm gonna do a nuzlocke run of ye olde silvere version in the near-future I think



Funnily, in X and Y first thing i caught was a Pidgey. Next Zone caught a Fletchling. 
Basically only used those until you had to get the flute. First pokemon in the tall grass by the mansion? Furfrou. 

I went through the whole game with basically those three. My fletchling died once so I can't call it a nuzlocke but it was just about. 

X and Y might be the easiest game for a nuzlocke if it weren't for how long it is. (first pokemon is always a Pidgey. It's ALWAYS a Pidgey. I restarted my game three times the week I got it and my brother twice.) 
That's the first gym cleared. Pray to God you get a Pikachu in the Forrest (they're fucking swarming at day time btw so it's nearly guaranteed. Just don't come at night. Night has all the bugs) and most pokemon in the third zone are decent. Especially Fletchling. 

... 
I should do this. I'll just trade the Pokemon i'd keep (not use) to my bro and trade em back later if I beat the game or straight up lose.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Another thought is that for every suggestion we make, it may already have been tried. There must be thousands of rejected 'mons, for one reason or another, and what we think is a cool idea on paper might just not work in practice.



And yet we still end up with inanimate-objects-come-to-life, which would be okay if they were items that might be intimidating. I liked the sword Pokemon from X and Y and Pawniard and Bisharp, obviously based off of chess pieces, But I think the Vanillite, the ice cream cone and Garbodor, the trash bag were almost universally panned, and people said "Oh, Nintendo has hit rock bottom with these lame ideas." 

Nintendo probably has some of its employees committed to coming up with ideas for the next generation of Pokemon. There may be plenty of rejected Pokemon but what is to say that these rejects won't find their way in an upcoming Kirby or Zelda game? The game Mother 3 released in 2006 had the main character battling chimeras like snake-chickens and android lions and a robotic moose. Seeing as how Game Freak consults with Nintendo on a normal basis, I'm almost certain that rejected Pokemon ideas find their way into other Nintendo games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Funnily, in X and Y first thing i caught was a Pidgey. Next Zone caught a Fletchling.
> Basically only used those until you had to get the flute. First pokemon in the tall grass by the mansion? Furfrou.
> 
> I went through the whole game with basically those three. My fletchling died once so I can't call it a nuzlocke but it was just about.
> ...



As far as I know the Pidgey that you encounter in the very first patch of grass is scripted and everone encounters it :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Nuzlocke has started. I'm Gibbs, and I got a Totodile who I named Irwin. I have also caught a female Pidgey called Frannie.

My rival, who is a dick and has red hair, I named Reddick.

I'm currently grinding Frannie and Irwin together to ensure their success in the first route stuffed with trainers. I hope to get a Rattata on that route cos Raticate is a boss. I was disappoint because I wanted it instead of Pidgey, but hey, now I can teach fly to Frannie later on. IF SHE LIVES. I also had an opportunity to catch a Spearow on the route north of the first route leaving New Bark Town. Unfortunately I accidentally fucked its shit up in one hit. Irwin is a faggot. I wanted Geodude anyway.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

I lost my Black Nuzlocke at the first gym. See my fate, and learn young Gibster. Smart switch-outs are your saving grace.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Nuzlocke has started.



YES GO GIBBS! GO CATCH THEM ALL! Or like... just the first Mon you see in each new zone. But that doesn't sound as cool :T
Did you choose any additional rules?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> YES GO GIBBS! GO CATCH THEM ALL! Or like... just the first Mon you see in each new zone. But that doesn't sound as cool :T
> Did you choose any additional rules?


You could always make it "limit one Pokemon per route, not previously caught, no PC storage" for some flexibility....


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You could always make it "limit one Pokemon per route, not previously caught, no PC storage" for some flexibility....



That is how I handled it in my run as well. Rules to avoid duplicates work rather well and make sense. Some PokÃ©mon are just too common and pop up everywhere. A team of 6 Raticates isn't really gonna get you anywhere


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> YES GO GIBBS! GO CATCH THEM ALL! Or like... just the first Mon you see in each new zone. But that doesn't sound as cool :T
> Did you choose any additional rules?



Nah, I'm just using the bog-standard set.

But since I'm nub, is having "reserves" stored in the PC of other mons you met under the route-related rules gamebreaking here?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But since I'm nub, is having "reserves" stored in the PC of other mons you met under the route-related rules gamebreaking here?



Depends on how you handle permadeath and potential game overs.

I've always kind of imagined that if I were to run a Nuzlocke style rules I'd probably set an inventory limit of one reviving item at any time, usable outside of battle only; any other KO's are considered permanent.  Namely, this also means that in the event of a total party kill you'd get to keep one survivor to build a new team around if you wanted to try again, but I'm having issues with how that is supposed to work conceptually.

Of course, one of the things about a Nuzlocke is that if you get automatic after-battle healing you do have to accept that the previous battle was non-fatal KO (like with the final battles of BW1).


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> As far as I know the Pidgey that you encounter in the very first patch of grass is scripted and everone encounters it :3


s'what I thought.
Such a lovely touch.
IluvuGameFreakohmygodkissme


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

I never encountered a Pidgey til after the league tho


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel even more awful now ;__; I'M SO SORRY BUT I ALREADY HAD A LUCARIO IN MY TEAM! ;__;


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

Sniff... that poor Bidoof... :cry:


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Basically.


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

I took that Lucario in my party because be wanted me so bad ;A;

Used him for one gym. 
Abandoned him because fuck Lucario.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> because fuck Lucario.



Well, yeah obviously. I mean it is a pretty good Mon but it is completely overrated as far as the Pokermans fandumb goes.

But I also did the same thing to that Lapras that you get! ;___; It's trainer is all like "I want it to see the world please take it with you! " and I just dumped it in box 1... It's never gonna see the world. It's just gonna rot in box 1 ;__;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 7, 2013)

That was the reason I used Riley instead of damning him to a lifetime (how long does a Pokemon live for?) in storage. He turned out to be an asset and I never looked back.

I did keep the Lapras in my team as well, but it's a HM whore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Lucario is pretty good!

In Brawl.


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Well, yeah obviously. I mean it is a pretty good Mon but it is completely overrated as far as the Pokermans fandumb goes.
> 
> But I also did the same thing to that Lapras that you get! ;___; It's trainer is all like "I want it to see the world please take it with you! " and I just dumped it in box 1... It's never gonna see the world. It's just gonna rot in box 1 ;__;



I actually went back after I beat the game to surf with lapras in Azure Bay for a bit. Solely because that guy touched my heart.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

I buy it. Adorbs. <3

Going to Nintendo World again soon. I missed Otakon so I missed my chance to get a little Pokeploosh. But this gen has too many cute motherfuckers. ;3;

If I see a big fat Dedenne, I'm going to explode.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

I have lost count how many chains the wobbly 3DS/2DS D-pad has ruined for me already >:C

How come they have forgotten how to make good D-pads? The NES had an awesome D-pad that allowed pixel perfect jumps!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

The fucking vanilla DS has my favorite D-Pad.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The fucking vanilla DS has my favorite D-Pad.



I think the DS Lite had an ok D-pad as well, but that thing wasn't very comfortable to hold which makes that almost meaningless 
It's just fascinating how the D-pads got progressively worse with the introduction of analog sticks. With the 360 it got so bad they even made an all new controller with the focus in advertisements being the improved D-pad...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I'M SO SORRY BUT I ALREADY HAD A LUCARIO IN MY TEAM! ;__;



I already had a Lucario on my team too!



SirRob said:


> Sniff... that poor Bidoof... :cry:



Have you seen Bibarel?  The transition to 3D cranked its derpiness up over 9000.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

Wtf Pikachu

This is worse than Snivy


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I already had a Lucario on my team too!



I never had a PokÃ©mon that evolves through friendship before so I gave it a try with Riolu and Lucario :3 Then I read that you get a Lucario during the story anyway... At that point I already knew that the poor bastard is gonna be banished to box 1 X'D


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Wtf Pikachu
> 
> This is worse than Snivy



Pikabutt is an ass Pokemon...
Simple as that.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

Someone's getting a 'petting' on Amie.

Oh god that sounds really bad.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

Well when you put it in quotations, yeah


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

And on that note...

Has anyone hit top rank in the Maison? I've been wailing on Audino trainers but I'm stuck at Duke. I have no clue what the criteria is for moving, whether it's victories over anyone or over people of a similar rank.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2013)

Best Nuzlocke ever:
[video=youtube;D0Se0Q805Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0Se0Q805Z0[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

You mean the Chateau? Yes. I had almost finished evolving _every Pokemon in the Kalos dexes_ there before I got Grand Duke.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You mean the Chateau? Yes. I had almost finished evolving _every Pokemon in the Kalos dexes_ there before I got Grand Duke.



Yeah, that. I am not with the programme today D:

I am so far behind on that. College work overtook training, and now I'm lagging. I wanna finish the 'dex at least before Pokemon Bank goes live, so I don't feel so lazy just transferring a finished set over. It's achievable, methinks. Just gotta get stuck in a bit more this next week or so.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

Work comes first Buizelbabe


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

It's all finished now, so it's alright. (also sitting smug in top bands for my essay writing. So I'm alright with kicking back to training ^.^)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 7, 2013)

So, if you put two pokemon in the daycare who both know protect, do they ever have an egg? 

Discuss.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2013)

You can give them Protect, but you can't make them use it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

They certainly wouldn't get Pokerus

or Krabbies.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2013)

There are ways to get around Protect....


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

You do know protect does not always work right?  In fact, the more they use it, the less likely it will take effect.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 7, 2013)

Distorted said:


> There are ways to get around Protect....




True, but most of those aren't condusive to egg making.  Unless, y'know, they're into that sort of thing. 




> You do know protect does not always work right? In fact, the more they use it, the less likely it will take effect.




Ah, but does it still fail after an appropriate period of rest?


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

But, is King's Shield more flattering than Protect?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

It depends on how many times protect is used before rest.  Bullet seed would probably be super effective against protect.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh man, I just finished raising my Sylveon-- I finally have a team of 3 competitive Pokemon. I tried it out in Battle Spot, and I won my first match! Thank goodness they didn't run Swords Dance!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh man, I just finished raising my Sylveon-- I finally have a team of 3 competitive Pokemon. I tried it out in Battle Spot, and I won my first match! Thank goodness they didn't run Swords Dance!



I've been wondering how Sylveon is used in competitive battling - I mean, with a high Spec. attack it makes sense, but her Spec. def is also buffed as opposed to her speed so I can't see her as much of a sweeper - and getting hit with a physical move would finish her. How do you use her to full effect?


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I've been wondering how Sylveon is used in competitive battling - I mean, with a high Spec. attack it makes sense, but her Spec. def is also buffed as opposed to her speed so I can't see her as much of a sweeper - and getting hit with a physical move would finish her. How do you use her to full effect?


Mine can take a hit, and he's not even ev trained in defense. :/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> There are ways to get around Protect....



Swift is such a wonderful move. I used it to win linked battles against Diggers and Flyers in Gen One and it's still extremely useful today for seeping through opponent's defenses.

 I've always wondered why there wasn't a "Defend" or "Idle" button on Pokemon, which might come in handy when your Pokemon gets confused. You obviously don't want your Pokemon to defeat itself through Confusion yet you HAVE to make a move. In other RPGs, a confused character can STILL simply opt not to move to avoid self-damage. Why can't we do the same in Pokemon? Plus, if you know your attacker will use a charge attack, doubling up on defense might not be a bad idea. If you want to play a Double or Triple Battle, how much more devastating would it be if the best defender on your team could actually learn to Cover the Glass Cannons who might be able to impact the battle if they don't get knocked out. If a physical or projectile attack, super-effective against one Pokemon is instead absorbed by one of a different type against which it might not be effective through the use of Cover, that would change the course of certain Triple Battles.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Swift is such a wonderful move. I used it to win linked battles against Diggers and Flyers in Gen One and it's still extremely useful today for seeping through opponent's defenses.
> 
> I've always wondered why there wasn't a "Defend" or "Idle" button on Pokemon, which might come in handy when your Pokemon gets confused. You obviously don't want your Pokemon to defeat itself through Confusion yet you HAVE to make a move. In other RPGs, a confused character can STILL simply opt not to move to avoid self-damage. Why can't we do the same in Pokemon? Plus, if you know your attacker will use a charge attack, doubling up on defense might not be a bad idea. If you want to play a Double or Triple Battle, how much more devastating would it be if the best defender on your team could actually learn to Cover the Glass Cannons who might be able to impact the battle if they don't get knocked out. If a physical or projectile attack, super-effective against one Pokemon is instead absorbed by one of a different type against which it might not be effective through the use of Cover, that would change the course of certain Triple Battles.


 I've played other games of Pokemons type and I can't think of a single one that had an idle. And the ones where you could defend either had the chance of confusion damage or you couldn't control them while confused.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> I've played other games of Pokemons type and I can't think of a single one that had an idle. And the ones where you could defend either had the chance of confusion damage or you couldn't control them while confused.



There are some times when an "Idle" move should be used. In a triple battle, when it's three-on-one, one of the trio on the extreme right cannot attack the one remaining Pokemon on the extreme left. Usually not a problem, unless of course you have the two other Pokemon faint and you are left with two Pokemon, one on each team, too far away to hit each other. If there are no other Pokemon left in both Trainer's pockets, what you have is the Pokemon version of chess' "Only Kings Remaining" stalemate, one of two possibilities of a Pokemon draw- the other being Selfdestruct knocking out both Pokemon, with none remaining in both Trainers' possessions.

It's an extremely rare circumstance but if that's the case, then the match must be called without an official winner, all because of the inability of characters in a triple battle to move laterally.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2013)

Wither said:


> Abandoned him because fuck Lucario.


This is the Internet, you know they will. 



DarrylWolf said:


> In other RPGs, a confused character can STILL simply opt not to move to avoid self-damage.


And in *other* RPG's (e.g. every Final Fantasy) a confused character acts automatically, specifically to keep you from just idling them through it.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> There are some times when an "Idle" move should be used. In a triple battle, when it's three-on-one, one of the trio on the extreme right cannot attack the one remaining Pokemon on the extreme left. Usually not a problem, unless of course you have the two other Pokemon faint and you are left with two Pokemon, one on each team, too far away to hit each other. If there are no other Pokemon left in both Trainer's pockets, what you have is the Pokemon version of chess' "Only Kings Remaining" stalemate, one of two possibilities of a Pokemon draw- the other being Selfdestruct knocking out both Pokemon, with none remaining in both Trainers' possessions.
> 
> It's an extremely rare circumstance but if that's the case, then the match must be called without an official winner, all because of the inability of characters in a triple battle to move laterally.


Personally I'd rather risk confusion damage than giving the enemy a free turn.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2013)

I just discovered that chaining PokÃ©mon with the radar simply doesn't work on a train >__> Way too bumpy and distracting...


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> There are some times when an "Idle" move should be used. In a triple battle, when it's three-on-one, one of the trio on the extreme right cannot attack the one remaining Pokemon on the extreme left. Usually not a problem, unless of course you have the two other Pokemon faint and you are left with two Pokemon, one on each team, too far away to hit each other. If there are no other Pokemon left in both Trainer's pockets, what you have is the Pokemon version of chess' "Only Kings Remaining" stalemate, one of two possibilities of a Pokemon draw- the other being Selfdestruct knocking out both Pokemon, with none remaining in both Trainers' possessions.
> 
> It's an extremely rare circumstance but if that's the case, then the match must be called without an official winner, all because of the inability of characters in a triple battle to move laterally.



Not true - the move Struggle deals 25% of the user's max HP in recoil damage.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I've been wondering how Sylveon is used in competitive battling - I mean, with a high Spec. attack it makes sense, but her Spec. def is also buffed as opposed to her speed so I can't see her as much of a sweeper - and getting hit with a physical move would finish her. How do you use her to full effect?


I'm not gonna call this full effect, but I've invested entirely in its Special Defense on a team that's otherwise lacking in it. I've only had one battle with it so I can't really tell you how effective it is, but it managed to do pretty well there.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

BRN said:


> Not true - the move Struggle deals 25% of the user's max HP in recoil damage.



But what if the Strugglers are both Ghost-type. Also, what if you have a Ditto going up against another Ditto? You shouldn't be ashamed of a draw in Pokemon, that only proves you've seen all the linked battles have to offer. A self-destruct or ecplosion double KO with no Pokemon remaining is actually kind of cool because stalemates are so rare.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

Struggle ignores type comparisons, so it ignores Ghost's immunity to Normal moves. And if it was Ditto versus Ditto, the fastest Ditto would lose because it'd run out of Transform's PP first.

A draw-by-jihad would be pretty awesome. I think that's actually counted as a draw in the game's coding, not sure.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But what if the Strugglers are both Ghost-type. Also, what if you have a Ditto going up against another Ditto? You shouldn't be ashamed of a draw in Pokemon, that only proves you've seen all the linked battles have to offer. A self-destruct or ecplosion double KO with no Pokemon remaining is actually kind of cool because stalemates are so rare.



Back in Gen 3 it was discovered that if you pit Wobbuffet vs. Wobbuffet and equipped both with Leftovers the battle would _never end_ because even once they start Struggling, the Leftovers keep them at full HP.  That's why (1) Gen 4 allowed Shadow Tag to cancel itself out and (2) using Struggle in Gen 5 costs you 25% of your HP instead of standard recoil damage.

PS:  You have GOT to see this one.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6935996/updated-pokerap-with-all-718-pokemon


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2013)

IV breeding Zorua is not going so well.

"This Pokemon has some fantastic stats. That's how I judge it. But this Sp. Atk won't even leave a scratch on an opponent... And it looks like it's no great shakes when it comes to Sp. Def either... And that Speed stat... Well, it's nothing to brag about, that's for sure."


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like the IV rater goes into a lot more detail this Gen around.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Am I the only dude who'd like to see IVs displayed on Porkmun's stat pages?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2013)

Speaking of, where is the IV guy this gen?I have yet to find him "/


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Speaking of, where is the IV guy this gen?I have yet to find him "/


The Pokemon center in Kiloude City.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Speaking of, where is the IV guy this gen?I have yet to find him "/



In the Kiloude City PokÃ©mon Center.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh. That would explain why I haven't found him yet.

Edit: Shit.

Diantha's Gardevior traced Sheds' Wonder Guard. That battle almost got a hell of a lot harder "/


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Diantha's Gardevior traced Sheds' Wonder Guard. That battle almost got a hell of a lot harder "/


Be glad it wasn't a Porygon.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Friendship evolutions are really irritating to work for when you're just doing 'dex completion.

Takes sooo long for them to hit the level required. It took me up to level 45ish to do Lucario on B/W doing this, and now my Golbat is being miserable as well.

It's a cool feature for 'mons that you'll use throughout, but my god can it be annoying.

Screw friendship.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Friendship evolutions are really irritating to work for when you're just doing 'dex completion.
> 
> Takes sooo long for them to hit the level required. It took me up to level 45ish to do Lucario on B/W doing this, and now my Golbat is being miserable as well.
> 
> ...



My Riolu evolved at level 30 something.
In a way the Amie thing kind of helps as well though, at the highest level they get special exp. so they level up faster which gives you friendship points faster.
But this whole friendship thing really is way too obscure. But really now, how do you measure friendship? :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm rather enjoying how the Battle Maison gives BPs after every fight. I'll have that focus sash in no time.

Also, Zygarde's battle music is awesome. I do love his design as well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'm rather enjoying how the Battle Maison gives BPs after every fight. I'll have that focus sash in no time.
> 
> Also, Zygarde's battle music is awesome. I do love his design as well.



Zygarde's design really is great. Spoiler alert: It's also very cute in PokÃ©mon-Amie X3

As for the music, the theme for the Kanto legendaries is great as well:
[video=youtube;PrvDTTpnQQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrvDTTpnQQ4[/video]
The beginning sort of sucks but the remix at 00:54 is great!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Friendship evolutions are really irritating to work for when you're just doing 'dex completion.
> 
> Takes sooo long for them to hit the level required. It took me up to level 45ish to do Lucario on B/W doing this, and now my Golbat is being miserable as well.
> 
> ...



- Catch via Luxury Ball
- Equip with a Soothe Bell
- Get them stoned on EV berries
- Use pink "Soothing Bags" in Super Training.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

My goal for the weekend is not to go to bed before I have chained a shiny >:C
Also I gotta do my laundry...


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2013)

Training Pokemon with power items and horde battles feels a lot more efficient than Super Training. I think I got done training in half the time than I usually do. Not to mention you can do it with multiple pokemon at the same time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Training Pokemon with power items and horde battles feels a lot more efficient than Super Training. I think I got done training in half the time than I usually do. Not to mention you can do it with multiple pokemon at the same time.



I think super training is really just for people who have no idea about EV training. Many people just don't know that PokÃ©mon A is gonna give you B EVs if you defeat it. Super training on the other hand actually gives you a visual aid with all that, you don't have to count how many PokÃ©mon you have defeated to get perfect EVs.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I think super training is really just for people who have no idea about EV training. Many people just don't know that PokÃ©mon A is gonna give you B EVs if you defeat it. Super training on the other hand actually gives you a visual aid with all that, you don't have to count how many PokÃ©mon you have defeated to get perfect EVs.



I think that's my favorite part of it. To be able to see the progress of gaining EV's is awesome. In the last gen, I had to keep track with tally marks on paper and just figure it out from there. 

But it's not just from Super Training though. This whole game seems to be filled with ways to make competitive level pokemon. Even the people who don't know about all that stuff would wind up with stronger pokemon if they played around in the game. It makes me wonder if they're setting us up for something in the near future.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> As for the music, the theme for the Kanto legendaries is great as well:
> [video=youtube;PrvDTTpnQQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrvDTTpnQQ4[/video]
> The beginning sort of sucks but the remix at 00:54 is great!



I think it's great they brought back the original theme for them =)

I seem to be having success catching every legendary in regular Poke balls so far.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> But really now, how do you measure friendship? :3



By how cruel you can be to them without them being offended. That is the official method

Also, loving the Kanto battle themes going on. Feel free to enjoy this: 

[video=youtube;2Jmty_NiaXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jmty_NiaXc[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> My goal for the weekend is not to go to bed before I have chained a shiny >:C
> Also I gotta do my laundry...



Looks like I can go to bed a lot earlier today than I thought! X3







She is so pretty ;__; My very first shiny ever.
Didn't really get a chain going though... The shiny flower patch showed up after just two encounters


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Challenge....accepted.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2013)

Pink hooves? I'm in love...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

It's freaking adorable, isn't it? X3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2013)

What is the trigger in game for the legendary bird appearing?

I only ask because Zapdos took me by surprise.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Chase them using the Pokedex region finder to the cave in the North ^.^

Edit: One per game, you can't chase all three.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What is the trigger in game for the legendary bird appearing?
> 
> I only ask because Zapdos took me by surprise.



Not sure but I think all legendary PokÃ©mon start to appear after you have beaten the league. But I'm not sure when I first encountered Moltres anymore...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2013)

AUGH
I'm trying to get a Zorua with every IV maxed. I've got two parents in the day care with 5 max ivs... But it's still not going anywhere. If my math's right, even with those parents, I've still only got a 1/186 chance that it'll have every IV maxed. Who said this was easy again?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> AUGH
> I'm trying to get a Zorua with every IV maxed. I've got two parents in the day care with 5 max ivs... But it's still not going anywhere. If my math's right, even with those parents, I've still only got a 1/186 chance that it'll have every IV maxed. Who said this was easy again?!



[video=youtube;Ccoj5lhLmSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccoj5lhLmSQ[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> AUGH
> I'm trying to get a Zorua with every IV maxed. I've got two parents in the day care with 5 max ivs... But it's still not going anywhere. If my math's right, even with those parents, I've still only got a 1/186 chance that it'll have every IV maxed. Who said this was easy again?!



But if the perfect one hatches shiny, what are the odds?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2013)

One in one million five hundred twenty three thousand seven hundred twelve.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a true statistic. 

The feels, though. It'd be more than winning an Olympic medal.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2013)

An olympic medal in a world where someone can get an olympic medal in a few seconds through hacking.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

But YOU know you tried. And that's the important thing, like believing in yourself. Or something related to yellow snow.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2013)

I did it, ranting on here worked, I got my max ivs


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That's a true statistic.
> 
> The feels, though. It'd be more than winning an Olympic medal.



If you breed two perfect IV PokÃ©mon with a destiny knot combined with the Masuda method apparently the probability to get a shiny goes up to 3/126976. Event hat is still a very small chance XD



SirRob said:


> I did it, ranting on here worked, I got my max ivs



Ranting on FAF always gets the job done.
Good job, Rob :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, now I know why Rants and Raves is so popular.
Thanks, it was one big time sink, but I've got my fourth team member-- and my signature Pokemon. :d


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe I should go for IV's on Floatzel, it's the best 'mon on my team even with a negative nature as it is. 
Not to mention the most adowable <3

Time sink aside, since they'll keep letting people trade up we could still technically have the same kick-ass 'mon you spent hours perfecting in 15 years. Kinda worth it, ain't it?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2013)

That really takes some dedication. It's hard enough to get the IV's to go where you want, and just as hard to find them even. Granted the Friend Safari simplifies things, but sadly it doesn't have all the pokemon you want. I'm trying to get a Spiritomb with at least perfect defensive IV's. That just makes me want to go the whole way and make a perfect one myself.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 9, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Looks like I can go to bed a lot earlier today than I thought! X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool. i got a shiny pancham. doesnt have much in color difference from the normal one tho. but still. first encounter at friend safari. i was so giddy. lol. XD

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u9qejxe3yt6126l/shiny pancham.png 

and btw. my name is "Fox" on pokemon x. and my friend safari gives out bugs.. paras illumise and pinsir.. just something to add to the front page. XP


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 9, 2013)

congrats. i should try getting max ivs too. i only got the pokemon i want on my team up to 5max ivs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Careful not to double post.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

yell0w_f0x said:


> cool. i got a shiny pancham. doesnt have much in color difference from the normal one tho. but still. first encounter at friend safari. i was so giddy. lol. XD
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u9qejxe3yt6126l/shiny pancham.png
> 
> and btw. my name is "Fox" on pokemon x. and my friend safari gives out bugs.. paras illumise and pinsir.. just something to add to the front page. XP



I was thinking about hunting for Pancham instead but then I saw how different shiny Skiddos look compared to the regular ones.
I even got it with a critical capture by the way, that was pretty much the icing on the cake X3


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

I want a shiny Fennekin

I mean look at the adorable little bugger:


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2013)

oc donut steal


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Chase them using the Pokedex region finder to the cave in the North ^.^


I'd also like to point out that you have to do this all by foot. You can't fly or else it'll reset their position to some new random location and you have to do all that over again. I think it takes like 10-12 times. 

And this is why I gave up on catching Zapdos. 

I did however, catch Mewtwo yesterday and that was such a pain.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

I just walked back and forth between two routes until it decided to show up in one of them.

Many times.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'd also like to point out that you have to do this all by foot. You can't fly or else it'll reset their position to some new random location and you have to do all that over again. I think it takes like 10-12 times.
> 
> And this is why I gave up on catching Zapdos.
> 
> I did however, catch Mewtwo yesterday and that was such a pain.



Wat.

My normal strategy for roaming 'mons is to run in and out of the same route. Please don't say that don't work. My soul is not ready for the breaking it will cause.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I did it, ranting on here worked, I got my max ivs



People DO this? I was overjoyed when I bred a Larvitar with one maxed IV.


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Wat.
> 
> My normal strategy for roaming 'mons is to run in and out of the same route. Please don't say that don't work. My soul is not ready for the breaking it will cause.


I believe that still works. It's just if you try to fly to chase it faster it'll change locations.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> I believe that still works. It's just if you try to fly to chase it faster it'll change locations.



Yup... each time you move from route to route, the roaming 'mon will move to a route next to the one it's currently in. Fly, and it changes position utterly randomly, most likely to somewhere completely fuckoff-far-away from where you just flew.

T_T


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> Yup... each time you move from route to route, the roaming 'mon will move to a route next to the one it's currently in. Fly, and it changes position utterly randomly, most likely to somewhere completely fuckoff-far-away from where you just flew.
> 
> T_T


The struggle is real, man


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

I hate roaming pokemon. It's almost as if they can just Fly anywhere 

I'm determined to catch it today. For queen and country!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I hate roaming pokemon. It's almost as if they can just Fly anywhere
> 
> I'm determined to catch it today. For queen and country!



When you just walk back and forth between routes it really isn't so bad.
Just be careful when you finally enter the cave to catch it! Make sure you save BEFORE you enter it because instead of just standing in the cave (you know, like every other legendary ever...) it's gonna swoop down from the ceiling and the fight is gonna start right away. I forgot to save before entering the cave and Moltres got me by surprise. It cost me my Master Ball because I didn't want to risk anything.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

I still need to get around to catching Zygarde and doing all those Looker missions. I don't know why, I just haven't been motivated to play in quite a while.
.. and when are they gonna fill in Geosenge town's bloody massive crater? There are even still upturned houses! If you ask me, Kalos' builders are lazy.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I still need to get around to catching Zygarde and doing all those Looker missions. I don't know why, I just haven't been motivated to play in quite a while.
> .. and when are they gonna fill in Geosenge town's bloody massive crater? There are even still upturned houses! If you ask me, Kalos' builders are lazy.


Nah. I was hoping they'd do some sorta Geosenge restoration project (a la Luin in Tales of Symphonia), but nope, permanent ground zero.

And you can't even push Trevor in the crater.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, the whole Geosenge thing was weird. No one is doing something about it? The houses just fell over in one piece? The whole thing seems just lazy to me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

It's pretty amusing though that it has the sign that says 'Quiet stones speak volumes' next to a giant nuclear crater.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I still need to get around to catching Zygarde and doing all those Looker missions. I don't know why, I just haven't been motivated to play in quite a while.
> .. and when are they gonna fill in Geosenge town's bloody massive crater? There are even still upturned houses! If you ask me, Kalos' builders are lazy.




There are only 5 Looker missions, but the story behind them is actually kinda touching. My eyes got watery at the end of it all. I won't spoil it for you but you meet a very ESSENTIAL person.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> Yup... each time you move from route to route, the roaming 'mon will move to a route next to the one it's currently in. Fly, and it changes position utterly randomly, most likely to somewhere completely fuckoff-far-away from where you just flew.


But if you pass through a gatehouse, they don't move at all.



SirRob said:


> It's pretty amusing though that it has the sign that says 'Quiet stones speak volumes' next to a giant nuclear crater.


That's what happens when rocks decide to speak.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 10, 2013)

I really lucked out that the second Carbink I caught had maxed defense IVs! Guess my BPs will have to go on a power item for the time being.

If breeding with a Ditto, will the Ditto pass down its nature if it holds an Everstone, or is it limited to gendered Pokemons?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

Ditto will pass down its nature with an Everstone, yes.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2013)

If anyone see's me online can you help me evolve some things via trade?
Want to get a politoed so i would need it traded back obviously


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

pop up, Harb. I'll be happy to help


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2013)

Batteries gone -_-


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel a little physically sick when they spend a long time going round Lumiose city? I've just done a few Looker missions but I had to stop on account of feeling a bit off. This isn't the first time I felt like this.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2013)

Can't say I've felt that way. Some of the discontinuous motion seems curious - trying to do a parallel swizzle occasionally makes you travel in a tangent? - but I've never actually got any sort of motion sickness from it.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> Can't say I've felt that way. Some of the discontinuous motion seems curious - trying to do a parallel swizzle occasionally makes you travel in a tangent? - but I've never actually got any sort of motion sickness from it.


I travel round on my bike. It's not the act of going in a circle, I don't think. More about aimlessly milling around the buildings and alleyways.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

Lumiose City's pretty awesome. The camera angles were disorienting at first, but now that I've gotten used to it I can really appreciate all that's there. It's like Castelia City but waaay better.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

I just keep getting lost. I'm bad enough in cities I live near, let alone virtual ones.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 10, 2013)

I get that too actually. If I stay in Lumiose too long going here and there, I get horrificly disoriented. I usually just take cabs to cut down on the movement. Something about constant camera changes just messes with me. 

On a not so related note, there are two women that mention there's a "Lava Dome Pokemon" in one of the spots in Lumiose. I don't think you can get Heatran in this game, but it's definitely suspicious.


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2013)

What bothers me about Lumiose is the occasional lag and the fact that I keep getting lost.
Camera angles don't bother me.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I get that too actually. If I stay in Lumiose too long going here and there, I get horrificly disoriented. I usually just take cabs to cut down on the movement. Something about constant camera changes just messes with me.
> 
> On a not so related note, there are two women that mention there's a "Lava Dome Pokemon" in one of the spots in Lumiose. I don't think you can get Heatran in this game, but it's definitely suspicious.


Often I actually know where I'm going, but I seem to get it anyway.

I saw those two women as well. Not sure what's up with that, as it seems like a very unlikely place for one to dwell.
My guess is that it's an event thing. I can only speculate.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I get that too actually. If I stay in Lumiose too long going here and there, I get horrificly disoriented. I usually just take cabs to cut down on the movement. Something about constant camera changes just messes with me.
> 
> On a not so related note, there are two women that mention there's a "Lava Dome Pokemon" in one of the spots in Lumiose. I don't think you can get Heatran in this game, but it's definitely suspicious.


In Team Flare's base, if you go through the warp panels in a certain order you'll be warped to Flare Volcano where you can fight Heatran. It's under a truck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

I know where the most important stuff in Lumiose is but if I look for something specific I get lost as well...


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

The taxis are extortionate too. $1000 for one ride, in a world where for $200 I can buy technology to capture a wild creature? The hell.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The taxis are extortionate too. $1000 for one ride, in a world where for $200 I can buy technology to capture a wild creature? The hell.


It all makes much more sense when you think that Pokedollars are based on Japanese Yen. Â¥1000 is Â£6.30, which is quite reasonable for a cab ride. Â¥200 is Â£1.26, and you gotta remember that Pokeballs are mass-produced globally in the world of Pokemon.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It all makes much more sense when you think that Pokedollars are based on Japanese Yen. Â¥1000 is Â£6.30, which is quite reasonable for a cab ride. Â¥200 is Â£1.26, and you gotta remember that Pokeballs are mass-produced globally in the world of Pokemon.



Pokeballs are Â£1.26!? Oh my. I have never tried to work it out before, I'll be honest, but that has impressed me. 

But surely for that Â£1.26 you could go catch a pokemon to ride.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

This makes me realise that Ultra Balls are in fact p. damn cheap unless you're poorly paid.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This makes me realise that Ultra Balls are in fact p. damn cheap unless you're poorly paid.



In fact, when you beat someone in battle they'll quite regularly just give you Â£10+ for it. That's not bad at all.


----------



## BRN (Nov 10, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> In fact, when you beat someone in battle they'll quite regularly just give you Â£10+ for it. That's not bad at all.



Huh.

So, like, when you use both _Luck Incense _and _Amulet Coin_ and also your mystical Prize Money O-power Level 3, do you just... like...

Do you use pheremones or some shit? 'cos I got 68000 yen from this one guy.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

BRN said:


> Do you use pheremones or some shit? 'cos I got 68000 yen from this one guy.



A grown man giving a young boy a huge wad of money? D: That don't sound too good to me.


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2013)

Somebody needs an adult. :3c


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

'I used a load of my O-Powers, and the guy gave me a load of money.' 

Context barely helps.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> In Team Flare's base, if you go through the warp panels in a certain order you'll be warped to Flare Volcano where you can fight Heatran. It's under a truck.



....Not sure if serious....


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> ....Not sure if serious....


It's not Heatran that's under the truck. It's a much better pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> ....Not sure if serious....


If you wait around long enough in the Chamber of Emptiness, the screen will start getting all weird and a portal will open. It brings you into the Distortion World where you can fight Giratina.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you wait around long enough in the Chamber of Emptiness, the screen will start getting all weird and a portal will open. It brings you into the Distortion World where you can fight Giratina.


Giratina is a Y exclusive, X gets Darkrai instead. :I
Same technique, but instead of a portal your character falls asleep.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Giratina is a Y exclusive, X gets Darkrai instead. :I
> Same technique, but instead of a portal your character falls asleep.


I think you're mistaken. It's not Darkrai that shows up when you fall asleep. It's Mr. Bonding.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think you're mistaken. It's not Darkrai that shows up when you fall asleep. It's Mr. Bonding.


I'm scared of what's inside the pokeball now. ;_;


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 11, 2013)

The profiles records linked battle victories but not losses. This is strange because I think this is the first generation that does it. I know that losing numerous times can wear on a guy's self-esteem but we could have used the "selective forgetting" linked battle records in earlier generations, when we as little children, were not as mature enough to handle failure. I know having a well below .500 record in battles would have stunk as a fifth-grader and the Pokemon Centers kept won-loss records, which might have discouraged young gamers from battling others. Now, as adults we can understand that losing stinks but we can come up with ways to rationalize it and look beyond it. I have 4 linked wins but so many losses I have literally lost count, my record is abysmal and reflects someone who is only trying to see those end credits, battle strategies be damned. I know Nintendo was trying to improve the self-esteem of players by not showing linked-battle losses but we could have used that fifteen years ago, when failure meant so much for us.

Sometimes, I think Nintendo is oblivious to the fact that most Pokemon players are not children picking up the game for the first time, but seasoned veteran adult fans who have played Pokemon since 1998, and would appreciate a tougher challenge, thank you very much. We couldn't have handled disappointment back then but Nintendo kept track of the beatings we endured. Now, they arrive fifteen years too late to the party with the idea of saving only the good memories, at an age when many of us are well-equipped as adults to handle disappointments and learn from them.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sometimes, I think Nintendo is oblivious to the fact that most Pokemon players are not children picking up the game for the first time, but seasoned veteran adult fans who have played Pokemon since 1998, and would appreciate a tougher challenge, thank you very much. ..


 You_ REALLY _think this?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm thoroughly confused at this point. I want to believe you....but I know you're lying. Curse my terribly gullible ways.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> You_ REALLY _think this?



Yes, I'd give that about two-thirds of the players have been on board since Day One, back when Pokemon was a bona fide fad that engulfed all of America. Almost all of the X and Y Trainers have met are adults, who presumably came of age in the late-90s with Pikachu and Co. They obviously resent being treated like children concerning their own failures in battling, and so do I.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm thoroughly confused at this point. I want to believe you....but I know you're lying. Curse my terribly gullible ways.


If you successfully do all the jobs in Hotel Richissime, you'll be rewarded with a Hoenn pass that you can use at the Lumiose Station.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, I'd give that about two-thirds of the players have been on board since Day One, back when Pokemon was a bona fide fad that engulfed all of America. Almost all of the X and Y Trainers have met are adults, who presumably came of age in the late-90s with Pikachu and Co. They obviously resent being treated like children concerning their own failures in battling, and so do I.


Will all children be using the wifi? No.
And isn't the main Japanese audience children?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you successfully do all the jobs in Hotel Richissime, you'll be rewarded with a Hoenn pass that you can use at the Lumiose Station.



OBJECTION!!!

You're lying damnit and I can prove it! I've done all those jobs in the Hotel and all I got was some lowsy pay. There wasn't any mention of Hoenn at all.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> OBJECTION!!!
> 
> You're lying damnit and I can prove it! I've done all those jobs in the Hotel and all I got was some lowsy pay. There wasn't any mention of Hoenn at all.


Have you done -all- the jobs? They upgrade, you know. I gave up when the maid asked me to find lost items throughout _the entire hotel floor._


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

No, not fallin' for it this time Rob. Bump it. You can't fool me anymore.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> No, not fallin' for it this time Rob. Bump it. You can't fool me anymore.


Actually, that last bit was the one thing I said that _wasn't_ a lie.


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't forget to use rock smash on the truck 200 times to unlock Mew.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

It's too late for this. It's almost 2 and my brain stopped working hours ago. And now I'm sitting listening to your highly improbable statements. 

The horrid strangness of it all. I can't even. I guess you'll tell me that there's a secret passage in the Pokemon League that leads to Arceus too, hunh?


----------



## Teal (Nov 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> It's too late for this. It's almost 2 and my brain stopped working hours ago. And now I'm sitting listening to your highly improbable statements.
> 
> The horrid strangness of it all. I can't even. I guess you'll tell me that there's a secret passage in the Pokemon League that leads to Arceus too, hunh?


Not Arceus but... http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Surf_glitch


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 11, 2013)

I confess that I actually googled the Heatran thing, though I was skeptical when you referenced 'under a truck'.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

You people are strange, or maybe it's just me. I need to get out more...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I confess that I actually googled the Heatran thing, though I was skeptical when you referenced 'under a truck'.



I was skeptical as well. But Nintendo did include an "over 9000" reference so I googled it just to be sure


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Not Arceus but... http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Surf_glitch



This took me a large number of hours and right at the end my game froze permanently on start-up.

Many fantastic Pokemon were lost that day.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think you're mistaken. It's not Darkrai that shows up when you fall asleep. It's Mr. Bonding.



Mmmmm.......it's........ bonding time........


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Did you wanna do that trade Toshabi?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Did you wanna do that trade Toshabi?



When I get back home from work. That should be in exactly 6 hours and 30 minutes from this post.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

But I'll be in school! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But I'll be in school! [noparse][/noparse]




I know. : )


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Can someone help me evolve my Scyther?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Can someone help me evolve my Scyther?



I think I can help out with that.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! You're definitely gonna be seeing it again some time.


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone got an unused Shiny Stone they care to share? Will have eternal gratitude and/or other.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 11, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Anyone got an unused Shiny Stone they care to share? Will have eternal gratitude and/or other.



I do. :3


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I do. :3



You're an wotter angel, Fenrir. What can I barter for that stone of yours?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, just finished the missions. I'm impressed, makes me wonder why the main story was not the same quality.



Spoiler: Plot discussion



When I saw that suit and Looker said there was only one man capable of making things like that, I immediately thought Ghetsis. The Shadow triad have *very* similar warping abilities. Not that I expected Team Plasma to be in on it, though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

I was hoping for Colress.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm here Ribbu-senpai.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Will all children be using the wifi? No.
> And isn't the main Japanese audience children?



You don't think there aren't early adapters in Japan who have been playing since Day One, as well. Pokemon isn't a fad in America anymore and while I would gather Pokemon is still rather profitable, lucrative, and iconic in Japanese culture, even in Tokyo, the popularity has slipped significantly since 1999, when it was a fad on both sides of the Pacific. Yes, I still think that the Pokemaniacs in Japan are generally adults who grew up on Pokemon, just as we did- although it may be more common in Japan for people who grew up with Pokemon in the 1990s to have children in 2013 now going through the same experiences they did when they were children in 1996. I would venture to guess that the stigma of being a "Pokemon-playing adult" does not exist in technology-crazed Japan, like it does in America. But yes, I feel that the majority of Pokemon trainers on both sides of the Pacific have been there since it started.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I'm here Ribbu-senpai.


I ran over here when I heard you came.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh I forgot to check this again


Totally gonna check for you now


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2013)

Toshabi I was here all alone I thought you abandoned me I was crying the whole time


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

You caught me with my pants down Rob. I wasn't ready for any of that. 

Also what the hell did you feed that Sylveon. It's ridiculous.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

It was a good match... Did you want a rematch? I just finished making my team, so I wanted to try it out.

I tried to hurry and get it done for today, since it's exactly one month since the games have been out.


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys do any of you have any of the following pokemon?
Gender, level and Nature DO NOT MATTER.
I can trade X version exclusives and certain pokemon with hidden abilities.

Smeargle with Moody.
Ditto with Imposter.
Minccino with Skill Link.
Purrloin or Liepard with Prankster.
Sableye with Prankster.
Noibat with Telepathy.
Goomy or Sliggoo with Gooey.
Blitzle or Zebstrika with Sap Sipper
Cleffa or Clefairy with Friend Guard.
Mankey with Defiant.
Breloom withTechnician  (or shroomish with quick feet)
Riolu with Prankster.
Ducklett or Swanna with Hydration.
Drifloon or Drifblim with Flare Boost.
Snorunt with Moody.
Grimer or Muk with Poison Touch.
Venipede or Whilipede with Speed Boost.
Espurr with Own Tempo.
Gothita or Gothorita with Shadow Tag.
Solosis or Duosion with Regenerator.
Azurill, Marill or Azumarill with sap sipper.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

What in the world are you gonna do with all those?!


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2013)

Breed then train the offspring. :3c


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It was a good match... Did you want a rematch? I just finished making my team, so I wanted to try it out.
> 
> I tried to hurry and get it done for today, since it's exactly one month since the games have been out.



It's ok. I'm about to go to bed. 

But that team is scary. You probably would've won the tourney with those beasts.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I was hoping for Colress.


Team Plasma were the best team. They have an interesting philosophy. Plus it's the only team with conflicting opinions among members, *and* the only team whose leader tries to kill you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Team Plasma were the best team. They have an interesting philosophy. Plus it's the only team with conflicting opinions among members, *and* the only team whose leader tries to kill you.



Well technically Team Flare wants to kill _everyone_ so Team Plasma isn't all that special in that regard XD
But you are right, I think Team Plasma was very interesting.


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2013)

Cipher is best team.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Teal said:


> Cipher is best team.


Miror B *does *have the most amazing hairstyle ever, I'll give you that.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Miror B *does *have the most amazing hairstyle ever, I'll give you that.



I can't stand that guy. Back when I was still getting into Pokemon, I fought him for like 45 minutes because I didn't know how to get around teeter dance/rain dance/rain dish combo.


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I can't stand that guy. Back when I was still getting into Pokemon, I fought him for like 45 minutes because I didn't know how to get around teeter dance/rain dance/rain dish combo.


Spam Toxic with a fast pokemon.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

No love for the Rockets? 

I still love the Rockets.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> No love for the Rockets?
> 
> I still love the Rockets.



They were the best. No question about it.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> No love for the Rockets?
> 
> I still love the Rockets.


I like Team Rocket in the respect that they're not silly and over the top. They don't want to fill the Earth up with water or cause a huge drought, and they don't want to destroy the world and rebuild it in their own image, either. They're just criminals, and nothing more.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I like Team Rocket in the respect that they're not silly and over the top.


Someone hasn't watched the anime. :d


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Someone hasn't watched the anime. :d


Meh, the Anime doesn't count. Not to me, anyway.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain holds a special place in my heart now.
He gave me my first link battle win. <3


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 12, 2013)

Coming online in a bit if anyones up for evolving and trading back again.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I can't stand that guy. Back when I was still getting into Pokemon, I fought him for like 45 minutes because I didn't know how to get around teeter dance/rain dance/rain dish combo.


I didn't have much of a prob with that guy, even without my usual stable of Flying types.



Rain-Wizard said:


> Anyone got an unused Shiny Stone they care to share? Will have eternal gratitude and/or other.


I hear Shiny Stones are available as one of the prizes in Secret Super Training, you can actually farm them.  (Not quite like the way you can farm Sun/Moon Stones with Pickup, but nonetheless....)

I also got me a box full of baby Zorua I'm saving for tomorrow ("Wonder Trade Wednesday"), but if anyone wants a cute little girl fox I do have about three of them too.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Shedinja can go fuck itself

It needs a Poke Ball in slot one. A Great ball wasn't good enough, now I gotta train another Nincada. Picky Pokemon perturb people.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Shedinja can go fuck itself
> 
> It needs a Poke Ball in slot one. A Great ball wasn't good enough, now I gotta train another Nincada. Picky Pokemon perturb people.



It will be worth it in the end ^.^


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It will be worth it in the end ^.^



Yes, for him to be mercilessly shoved into box 6 of the PC between Roserade and Gyrados, never to see the sun again.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

Mega Mawile has to be the most %#&*ing $#@&* I ever #@&* #@*(@

I don't like Rotom either.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mega Mawile has to be the most %#&*ing $#@&* I ever #@&* #@*(@



Such language! I haven't come up against it yet, but with only 2 weaknesses and 11 resistances, it don't look fun.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Such language! I haven't come up against it yet, but with only 2 weaknesses and 11 resistances, it don't look fun.


It's not its resistances that makes it good. It has the highest attack in the game, swords dance access, and a priority move. If you haven't come up against it, then you haven't battled anyone. Nearly everyone I've faced in Battle Spot uses it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

My pokemon make eggs not war, I just do 'dex entries. I don't use battle spot or anything.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not its resistances that makes it good. It has the highest attack in the game, swords dance access, and a priority move. If you haven't come up against it, then you haven't battled anyone. Nearly everyone I've faced in Battle Spot uses it.



And see, there was me rejecting it outright because of its low base stat average. This has made me want to give Mawile a chance.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And see, there was me rejecting it outright because of its low base stat average. This has made me want to give Mawile a chance.



So...When I suggested it, I was right?

Not that I'm smug. I never get smug. Just, it's so rare for men, you know?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> So...When I suggested it, I was right?
> 
> Not that I'm smug. I never get smug. Just, it's so rare for men, you know?



You left out the bits about 2 weaknesses, OP attack and priority moves =P

But I'm sure that I could easily fuck that up somehow. I'm the person who couldn't make Tyranitar work. _Tyranitar_â€‹.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> You left out the bits about 2 weaknesses, OP attack and priority moves =P
> 
> But I'm sure that I could easily fuck that up somehow. I'm the person who couldn't make Tyranitar work. _Tyranitar_â€‹.



I'm living in the moment Lupo, don't ruin it 

Want it Lonely or Naughty from the looks of things. Both increase Atk.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not its resistances that makes it good. It has the highest attack in the game, swords dance access, and a priority move. If you haven't come up against it, then you haven't battled anyone. Nearly everyone *Japanese* I've faced in Battle Spot uses it.



Had to fix that for ya.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Had to fix that for ya.


Well there's no point in saying that, because -everyone- in Battle Spot is Japanese.

I figured out Mawile can't use Sucker Punch at all if my priority move is faster. I'm able to build a strategy around this, which is nice. Half my team has priority moves.

I also figured out that bug doesn't resist dark. v____v


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2013)

This whole Steel type change has been really bugging me too. Normally you wouldn't have to worry with a Scizor, but since Steel types don't resist Dark and Ghost types anymore, it's been a lot harder to survive. I've never been so scared of Dark types before in all my years of playing. Foul Play, Sucker Punch, Pursuit, Dark Pulse? I don't know if I can deal. 

Priorities are probably your best bet. Either that or just burn the heck out of it (Actually it still hits pretty hard even when burned).


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the new starters are pretty cool, I enjoy Chespin the most.
And the "Trainer's Choice" in the show is a freaking idiot sometimes.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

Distorted said:


> This whole Steel type change has been really bugging me too. Normally you wouldn't have to worry with a Scizor, but since *Steel types don't resist Dark and Ghost types anymore*, it's been a lot harder to survive.



Finally, my favourite Pokemon (Shiftry) got a little less shit! I'm happy now.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2013)

Guess what:  If you're riding your bike when you call Phil the Photo Guy, you'll still be on your bike when you take the picture!







Totally more awesome than just standing there.  (Dowsing Machine works too.)



LegitWaterfall said:


> I think the new starters are pretty cool, I enjoy Chespin the most.


...but what does Delphox say?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 13, 2013)

I just learned the hard way that I can't make a profit by going into the fancy exclusive Sushi High-roller restaurant. I paid Â¥500,000 to get in, and even with the amulet coin on, I didn't make half of that back by the end, even after selling the big nuggets!


----------



## Zack Fair (Nov 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I just learned the hard way that I can't make a profit by going into the fancy exclusive Sushi High-roller restaurant. I paid Â¥500,000 to get in, and even with the amulet coin on, I didn't make half of that back by the end, even after selling the big nuggets!



Did you turn on the o-power? With the level 2 or 3 you should make some good money back..and yeah...


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 13, 2013)

Zack Fair said:


> Did you turn on the o-power? With the level 2 or 3 you should make some good money back..and yeah...


I don't even think I have that O-Power.
Maybe it's about time I collected them all.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

You know, it's been over a month since the games have been out. Why don't we have the full global link site yet? Surely we'll see it before the bank, right?


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2013)

I still don't have the egg hatching o-power. -_-


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 13, 2013)

We lost three pairs of reading glasses on this floor.


*while wandering around* Okay... how weird is it that a guy lost them on the floor - did he rent out the entire floor? 
*finds a pair*
...even odder still is how they wound up inside a flowerpot in the hallway.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Must've been the same person who was drinking from them.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2013)

I just discovered what Ion Deluge does:  It's not useful for YOU in single battles, but if you pair it with Lightningrod or Volt Absorb you can use it to BLOCK ALL NORMAL TYPE MOVES FROM YOUR OPPONENT (including Spore, Hyper Beam, etc.).

Unfortunately, this combo also happens to be un-Sketchable.  Damn, because I want to see if it's breedable onto the Manectric family.

Oh well.  My A-team is all up to Lv.60 now, maybe I should go to the E4 and get my ass handed to me.  It's only tradition....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Spore... isn't a normal type move. It wouldn't have been wtf broken if it was.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Must've been the same person who was drinking from them.



Drinking from reading glasses?

Damn, the world of PokÃ©mon sure is WEIRD!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Silly, that's not what I meant! Why would someone do something that nonsensical?! I meant drinking from the flowerpot!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spore... isn't a normal type move. It wouldn't have been wtf broken if it was.


Oh that's right, it's Grass, but it's still the rarest of the sleep moves.  And status moves are (with some exceptions) exempt from type matchups as a rule anyway.


----------



## Zack Fair (Nov 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> I still don't have the egg hatching o-power. -_-



Aw! If you're hatching eggs I can use my o-power on you! I know if you write in "Hatch power plz" in your shout outs loooots of passerbys will use it on you sometimes :3 That's how I got by


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

So. Sylveon learns Skill Swap. I use Sylveon. Sylveon has a useless ability. 
Mega Mawile is a huge thorn in my side. Mega Mawile depends on its ability. Ahaha... hahahahahahaha!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! [noparse]>DDD[/noparse]

Hehe...haha... oh. Mawile will just use Iron Head and I'll get murdered.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 13, 2013)

I really want to get a Pokemon with the right nature. If you breed and breed and then finally get the Moody nature, you can basically win by making your Pokemon a defensive powerhouse the longer he stays in the battle. A Moody Skarmory would be unbeatable.

Other great moves include multiple Sleep-using Pokemon to anesthetize the opponent's team, leaving them completely worthless. An especially cruel trick is to use Mean Look and Hypnosis at the same time. Another great way to maximize linked battle victories is the battle-extending Sand Attack, Minimize, Double Team, all of which cause your opponent to waste turns trying to hit you.

Lastly, there are items and abilities that improve your Pokemon's accuracy. Combine with Sheer Cold, Horn Drill, Fissure, or Guillotine and you'll have a very easy victory, indeed.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I really want to get a Pokemon with the right nature. If you breed and breed and then finally get the Moody nature, you can basically win by making your Pokemon a defensive powerhouse the longer he stays in the battle. A Moody Skarmory would be unbeatable.


 Moody is an ability that only a few pokemon can have. It's not a nature.



> Other great moves include multiple Sleep-using Pokemon to anesthetize the opponent's team, leaving them completely worthless.


Insomnia, vital spirit, shed skin, worry seed.... 



> Another great way to maximize linked battle victories is the battle-extending Sand Attack, Minimize, Double Team, all of which cause your opponent to waste turns trying to hit you.


Just switch out pokemon? Or maybe have one with the contrary ability. 



> Lastly, there are items and abilities that improve your Pokemon's accuracy. Combine with Sheer Cold, Horn Drill, Fissure, or Guillotine and you'll have a very easy victory, indeed.


Sturdy ability. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2013)

ELITE FOUR GET!



Spoiler: My team



Lv.60 (mega) Lucario - packing Aura Sphere, Poison Jab, Shadow Claw, and because I'm going to need a dragonslayer, let's have some Dragon Pulse, too.
Lv. 61 Volt Absorb Lanturn - packing Thunderbolt, Surf, Ice Beam, Aqua Ring and Leftovers. Best HP on the team.  Slowest team member by far, but a tank for anything that's not Grass or Ground.
Lv.60 Super Luck Absol - Packs Night Slash, Shadow Claw, Psycho Cut, and a wildcard in Me First.  Best Attack score on the team by far.
Lv.65 Linoone - Okay so maybe I didn't have to pack the HM slave but he at least has Strength and Rock Smash and Surf, and only one elemental weakness (with a Chople Berry for that).
Lv.63 Talonflame - one of my two staples, this bird packs some serious heat with Fly, Flamethrower, Steel Wing (for fairies) and Roost.  Fastest Speed on the team.  Equipped with Flame Body and Rocky Helmet, you so much as touch this bird and you go DOWN.
Lv.65 Delphox - The team starter, with Will-O-Wisp, Psyshock/Psychic and Flamethrower.



ROUND 1 FIGHT!


Spoiler: Wikstrom battle



Between Aura Sphere and Shadow Claw, Mega Lucario takes out the keyring with no damage, just a little Torment.

Aura Sphere can OHKO Probopass (save for Sturdy), Wikstrom uses a Full Restore - big mistake because while Shadow Claw didn't KO you it at least negates Sturdy, and Probopass subseqently goes down just the same.

Aegislash!  I can Shadow Claw you -- okay, except for that King's Shield bit.  Right; let's swap in Talonflame.  Yes, that sword hits fairly hard but Flame Body PLUS Rocky Helmet costs you your attack power AND 25% HP.  One Flamethrower later, you're down.

Last up is SCIZOR!  Can you say "no contest"?  Oh yes you can!


Okay, that wasn't so bad....

ROUND 2 BEGIN!


Spoiler: Malva



Lanturn has two words for you, Malva:  SURF. EVERYTHING.  I know Lucario doesn't stand a chance, but Absol, Talonflame and Delphox can mop up if they need to.  But will they...?

First up is a female Pyroar!  I'm not worried about Noble Roar yet, but I wasn't prepared for a crit from Echoed Voice (now I wish I had kept Ion Deluge instead of dropping it for Ice Beam, I could've Volt Absorbed it for free HP).  Lanturn eventually bites it but he did make you use up two Full Restores in the process.  And, if I'm correct your lion has Rivalry instead of Unnerve, so maybe Lucario _does_ stand a chance WHOA yes, that Flamethrower hurts but Mega Lucario survives it by about 10% and downs you with an Aura Sphere.

Next, a Talonflame?  Okay, so let's pit your bird versus mine!  Sure, you're two levels higher (and apparently faster) but you REALLY shouldn't be going all Flare Blitz and Brave Bird on my Rocky Helmet.  My bird survives it with ONE HP (and possibly NOT by affection, either) and I Fly you for the KO.  Talonflame levels up, too!  (Sorry, girl, no Brave Bird for you, you need to keep Steel Wing and Roost.)

Third comes a Torkoal.  Okay, let's try Roosting -- nope, no salvation against Stone Edge.  Wow.  Okay, Mega Lucario, let's see you dent this thing before you get melted.  80% damage!  Not a KO, but it's close enough that Absol can easily mop up.

Last is a Chandelure!  I don't know how you survived that Night Slash but, damn, your Flamethrower hit hard AND burned me.  Absol's barely standing now.  He somehow toughs out ANOTHER Flamethrower, turns it around for a win.


Okay, wow, that was a workout....

ROUND 3 JUST GO FOR IT!


Spoiler: Siebold



First up is Lanturn vs. Clawitzer!  How the heck is my Lanturn faster, anyway? Well, if Dragon Pulse is all you got then I'm setting up Aqua Ring while you Full Restore that Thunderbolt.  You should've brought a bigger fish...

...like Gyarados!  No doubt packing an Earthquake, but all I can do is WAIT _DRAGON DANCE?_  You are SO not surviving my Thunderbolt!  And did I mention that by now, Lanturn's regained about 50% of her HP?

She'll definitely need it . . . against that Barbaracle!  Thunderbolt can't quite finish it off and Lanturn can't take two Stone Edges.  But Lucario can take this Captain Barnacle -- and boy DOES he.

Last is a ... Starmie?  What, no Water+Ground types this Gen?  Well, good thing my Lucario's packing his Shadow Claws!  Mega Lucario can survive a Surf or two, and he doesn't even need that much to secure the win.


Only one left and I know what type they are ... too bad Lanturn's the only one who can learn Dazzling Gleam (Sylveon is on my B-team), but Dragons are typically more vulnerable to Ice, so here I go....

ROUND FOUR FIGHT!


Spoiler: Drasna



Dragalge?  And my Lanturn is STILL faster?  Well, it's an HP tank vs. a Special tank, let's soften you up with some ICE BEAM.  Three of those and you're down;  Sludge Bomb just wasn't good enough to dent my fish.

Altaria?  Yes I know you're faster, but you're also defensive, and can you even survive ONE Ice Beam?  *zap*  Okay, yes you can.  But I do more than enough to make Drasna use up her Full Restores while Lanturn's HP recharges.  AND I JUST FROZE YOU!?  You are not thawing out.

Third is a Noivern!  The fast and special one, but still has a 4x vulnerability to Ice and Lanturn's almost back to full HP by now.  And Lanturn can easily survive enough Dragon Pulses to down you.

Last is a Druddigon!  Okay, these guys gave me a lot of trouble while training on Victory Road but WHAT LANTURN IS STILL FASTER?  Oh.  Nope, that was just Dragon Tail and now it's Delphox's turn.  Hmm, Psychic or Will-O-Wisp?  Will-O-Wisp has inexplicably failed me in a lot of important battles, so let's do Psychic.  Nice of you to counter with Revenge but you REALLY should be packing something like Shadow Claw.  Psyshock criticals (not that it needs to) and I win.



WHEW.  I beat the Elite Four on the first try?  That's never happened before!  Sure, I've beaten one Champ on the first try (Juan in Emerald) but never the E4.  

Time for a breather . . .
.
.
.
AND THE CHAMPION TITLE MATCH!



Spoiler: The Champion



I don't know what to expect, but if the Champ has Fairies I've got Steel Wing and Poison Jab (plus two Fire types) on my side.  Lanturn, you take the lead!

And ROCKIN' BATTLE MUSIC YO.

Her first is a Hawlucha?  I don't know what it's capable of, but Champ you really should know that Flying Press is PART FLYING and will never dent an Electric.  Lanturn, fry this bird!  *critical OHKO*

Second is TYRANTRUM and Lanturn outspeeds it with Ice Beam.  WHOA Head Smash really hurt but it was worth it, the T-Rex faints from recoil.

Third is Gourgeist?  No time for an Aqua Ring here, and Lanturn goes down.  Okay, Flammie (my bird has been named Flammie since it was a Fletchinder), let's cook this pumpkin!  One Flamethrower and we have some nice hot pie.

Aurorus?  4X VULNERABLE TO STEEL WING _and_ Steel Wing buffs my Defense.  Reflect won't save you now, but Steel Wing missed and Flammie gets paralyzed by Thunder now.  Okay, Champ, you used one Full Restore so I can too, and you should know better than to try Blizzarding my firebird (besides, you missed).

Goodra?  Well, Flamethrower doesn't dent it but maybe Fly will.  I hate Muddy Water with a passion, but that's the price for being a Fire type without Sunny Day....

Delphox, take 'er out!  I know you'll have to endure that Muddy Watter (should've packed a Passho berry instead of Charti) but Psychic hits hard enough (and the Champ still has a Full Restore left?), plus it weakened your Sp.Def and you go down.  What does the fox say to that?  Level up, that's what!

Last is . . . a Trace Gardevoir -- no, a  MEGA GARDEVOIR.  Will-O-Wisp!  (Not like either of us use physical attacks but I could really use the damage-over-time) Yes, Absol, I know Gardevoir's a Fairy but OOPS SHE IS FASTER TOO.  Okay, Mega Lucario, let's do this!

*MEGA VERSUS MEGA FINALE!*

Her Moonblast still hits me for 75% damage (no wonder Absol never stood a chance), but Lucario's Shadow Claw hits just as hard.  AND FOR THE WIN!



...
...!!!


Spoiler: outcome



That victory was AWESOME!  Roll the credits!

...wait WHAT IT'S NOT OVER YET?

Lanturn vs. Torkoal!  Surf's up, yo!  Or should that be OHKO?

Sigilyph?  Aqua Ring, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam!

GOLURK?  Surf can't OHKO you and you have Phantom Force?  Okay, I KNEW I kept Linoone on the team for something! And he knows Surf, too!



Finally . . . it's over.  I can officially give my team a rest.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 13, 2013)

Speed rules all in the world of pokemon.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2013)

So has anyone heard any thing new in regards to the mysteryzone/bad eggs?
I want to use wonder trade again but am a bit afraid to.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2013)

Ugh. The one turn I didn't use protect, and the opponent gets a critical. Then the next turn it goes through paralysis and hits with a focus blast. Murphy was a smart guy.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> Moody is an ability that only a few pokemon can have. It's not a nature.
> 
> 
> Insomnia, vital spirit, shed skin, worry seed....
> ...



Of course, all these moves are so super-effective that Nintendo effectively banned some of them in tournaments. Which makes me wonder how and why Nintendo would just let their battle system have such gamebreaking moves that they have to be banned. If hypnotizing multiple Pokemon (sleep-trapping) is so effective, than there have to be ways to counteract that. If using Swift Swim with Drizzle is effective, then you need counter-measures not banning.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> So has anyone heard any thing new in regards to the mysteryzone/bad eggs?
> I want to use wonder trade again but am a bit afraid to.


The one confirmable (video) report we have, the guy thinks it's a problem with his 3DS and not the game, and definitely NOT from trading either.  The Bad Egg always shows up in the same location in the same box, and apparently doesn't spread as long as you just leave it be (moving it around causes another Bad Egg to show up in the original spot after reloading the save).

Now . . . about that Rival battle...


Spoiler: Kiloude City



I'm taking my A-team in, almost same team that beat the Champ (substituting Hawlucha for Lucario).

Absol downs her Meowstick easy despite its Disarming Voice.

Clefable's next?  Where'd you get that?  So I swap to Talonflame.  One Roost and a few Steel Wings, the fairy is down.

Now for Greninja!  WHAT Greninja is faster than Talonflame?  Damn.  Should've swapped my falcon out ... okay, Lanturn, you're up! Sure, Dark Pulse hurts, but Thunderbolt takes him down all the same.

Altaria?  You'd better be stronger than Drasna's!  Okay, Confide is new, you've dropped my Sp.Atk by half, but your Dragon Pulse still can't overcome the Leftovers+Aqua Ring combo.

Good to see Flareon again!  But I doubt he can take a Surfing.  Sure, Fire Blast leaves a dent but I still outlast you.

Last is the Absol -- no, *Mega Absol!*  Well, there goes Lanturn.  And my own Absol.  AND Linoone (who at least lived long enough to get off a shot; and it was a good one).  Wow, he outspeeds everything (except possibly Talonflame, but she's down), I SERIOUSLY doubt Delphox can take a Night Slashing, and I'm not sure if my slightly-below-Lv.60 Hawlucha is up to the challenge either.  But there's only one way to be sure -- FLYING PRESS!

*victory*

What's this, you had _two_ Absolite?  Awesome, neat to learn you're not sacrificing yours to give me one.



Hey, that was fun, let's do it again!


Spoiler: Kiloude rematch



Now I'm bringing my BONAFIDE A-game, same exact team that survived the E4 and Champ.  Absol downs Meowstick but loses to Clefable (but not in one shot, he's faster and toughed out a Moonblast <3 ), and Talonflame mops up the fairy.

No mistakes this time, swapping out the bird for Lanturn right away.  And Thunderbolt Paralyzes Greninja!  Yes -- Lanturn NEEDS that extra turn!

I see Altaria is going for Dragon Pulse right away this time.  Okay, it just means my Lanturn gets to KO you faster, though I'm not sure he'll survive Flareon now.  OUCH, just barely, with 2 HP.  At least Surf nailed your Flareon pretty good before his lights went out.  Delphox, avenge her!

Now for that Mega Absol ... oh, right, you can't Will-O-Wisp a Mega Absol (but at least Delphox is immune to Burns).  And Delphox DEFINITELY can't take a Night Slashing (but at least got to act first).  Talonflame, hang in there!  Delphox was faster already, so Mega Absol's not THAT fast, but DAMN that Night Slash crit and left you with only 2 HP, to be finished off by a Quick Attack no less.  BUT not without triggering Flame Body (I love that ability!) and Absol already lost 25% to the Rocky Helmet.

Mega Lucario versus Mega Absol FIGHT!  Boom, Night Slash barely dents me, though my Shadow Claw obviously doesn't dent you either (I don't want to end this moment too quickly, let me save a snapshot).  And you outspeed me?  Okay, well, Aura Sphere would probably be a OHKO anyway, but you're almost down from burns, let's finish this.  Poison Jab!

Oh, and I HATE seeing Serena look so sad after a battle.


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> The one confirmable (video) report we have, the guy thinks it's a problem with his 3DS and not the game, and definitely NOT from trading either.  The Bad Egg always shows up in the same location in the same box, and apparently doesn't spread as long as you just leave it be (moving it around causes another Bad Egg to show up in the original spot after reloading the save).


I'm gonna start using wonder trade again then.
But I will confine it to one box just incase freaky shit starts happening.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Also, Zygarde's battle music is awesome.


I think it's actually the same music as for Xerneas/Yveltal, but yes, the Ominous Pipe Organ background and electric guitar foreground is awesome.



CaptainCool said:


> I want to see you do that with Zygarde


ALMOST happened!
+ Capture Power Lv.1
+ Thunder Wave on turn 1
+ Noivern softened him up with three Super Fangs (I love this move for catching wild Pokemon)
+ Started chucking balls only five turns in!

The FIRST ball I threw was a Luxury Ball, and it almost captured him (three shakes).  After using up all 10 Luxury Balls, I  started throwing Premiere Balls, and caught him in three.

PS:  Hey, what's this about the Mega Ring only locates Mega Stones between 8 and 9 PM?  I think I need to tweak my DS clock by 12 hours.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2013)

I just realized how Jolteon can't learn Electro Ball but some super slow electric mons can. What the heck?! That move is practically made for Jolteon. D:<


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I just realized how Jolteon can't learn Electro Ball but some super slow electric mons can. What the heck?! That move is practically made for Jolteon. D:<



But Electro Ball sucks :c 
Sure, since Jolteon is really freaking fast it would probably do quite a lot of damage overall but it's just not reliable.
If the target's speed is only 33% - 25% of Jolteon's speed it has a power of 120. From 50% - 34% it has a power of 80. I'm not even gonna touch the 150 below 25% it's speed...
33% to 25% of it's speed is VERY slow. With Jolteon's 130 base speed stat the enemy would need to have a base speed stat of 32.5 to 42.9 to deal 120 damage. But in Jolteon's tier you probably won't run into many Mons that are this slow! So you are pretty much stuck with either 60 or 80 damage. And there are much better options that deal more than that. Like Thunderbolt with 100% accuracy and a power of 95 (it even has more PP). Or even Thunder with it's 70% accuracy / 100% accuracy in the rain and a power of 110.

Thunder, Thunderbolt, Volt Switch and Hidden Power, that's how I run my own Jolteon.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2013)

But if you have it choiced... 

Or run it with Sticky Web in play or paralysis... Heck, even setting up tail-wind... You can set Jolteon up to do some massive damage. >

Think of all the bloodshed. >

Then again Electrode can be used in the same way but Jolteon's stronger~


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2013)

Misomie said:


> But if you have it choiced...
> 
> Or run it with Sticky Web in play or paralysis... Heck, even setting up tail-wind... You can set Jolteon up to do some massive damage. >
> 
> Think of all the bloodshed. >



It takes too much prep work to be that effective.
Choiced Thunderbolt is still more powerful and the other things need Jolteon to be switched back in, and since Jolteon can't exactly take much abuse you risk having it faint before you can even use Electro Ball.

Naa, I'd still just either reliably wreck everything with Thunder or Thunderbolt or switch it out with Volt Switch while still doing some damage^^


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2013)

I meant scarfed. I'm new to these items. XD

I just personally like Electro Ball. It's super cool~


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

Some of the new move animations are just great. Seismic Toss, though I've seen it just once, made me splutter forever. :3

Aura Sphere, Electro Ball, Brave Bird are practically turnons.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Some of the new move animations are just great. Seismic Toss, though I've seen it just once, made me splutter forever. :3
> 
> Aura Sphere, Electro Ball, Brave Bird are practically turnons.



Someone I was fighting online knocked out my Garchomp with Fissure... It looked REALLY cool, I was just too pissed off to like it XD


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to see Sheer Cold. I bet it's beautiful~

Edit: It is! :'D


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

[yt]WVpLqSeXyuQ[/yt]

Anyone remember this?

The music gradually getting more and more dramatic as the snowstorm becomes more intense, whiting out your screen as you continually get lost over and over on Mt Coronet, in a race against time to find the Spear Pillar-

Ohbby.

And then you do.

And suddenly.

[yt]mE6p4d-jS_c[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Calm Mind's animation was unexpected. Before it was just like, circles, and now it gets its own mini cutscene.

So I'm planning my dark team... obviously the biggest threats will be Mega Blaziken and Mega friggin' Mawile. I think I should revolve my team around destroying them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2013)

The animation of Thunder: 

YOU HAVE PISSED OFF ZEUS


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I figured out Mawile can't use Sucker Punch at all if my priority move is faster.


If Sucker Punch is the only priority move Mawile has, there's one obvious counter to that:  Burn, baby, BURN.  Not sure how well it'd work in practice but a Will-O-Wisp would cut that Attack power down to size (and no Rawst berries for Megas).


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> If Sucker Punch is the only priority move Mawile has, there's one obvious counter to that:  Burn, baby, BURN.  Not sure how well it'd work in practice but a Will-O-Wisp would cut that Attack power down to size (and no Rawst berries for Megas).


Relying on something that only works 80% of the time isn't something I like doing.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Anyone remember this?


Platinum.  I didn't get lost in Mt. Coronet, but rather the creepy (and totally random-encounter-less) Distortion World.



SirRob said:


> Relying on something that only works 80% of the time isn't something I like doing.


Inorite?  Sure it's rated at 85% but I could swear that it always failed me in important battles (save for the Champ).  In fact, I've seen more than one occasion where it failed THREE TIMES IN A ROW.  You'd think everybody had Miracle Skin or something....

At least there's also Hone Claws.  Sometimes I pack it JUST for the accuracy boost (Focus Blast, I'm looking at you).  And you do NOT want to deal with an accuracy-boosted Hypnosis.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

Honestly, I think of rolling with an Absol so I can dodge those predictable sleep gags. Mega evolve and magic bounce that mess back at them.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah you'd like me to use Absol, wouldn't you! >:C Perfect fodder for your Mawile!

The problem is that Absol actually needs to Mega Evolve before it can make use of Magic Bounce. And then, your opponent would expect it and take advantage of its crap defenses.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh snap, that's right. My bad, hehe. It's not like I said that on purpose or anything. Nah......


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh my god.
-Shiny Bergmite
-Hidden Ability of Sturdy
-Nature that benefits defense
But attack is hindered! Damn..
I'm torn as to whether I want to train it.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Grats Dingo! If it's any consolation, Avalugg's not that good even if it did have that extra attack.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Grats Dingo! If it's any consolation, Avalugg's not that good even if it did have that extra attack.


Well, I gotta get something for my Ice-Type team! :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

I bet someone's gonna use Mega fire fodder! :3

I'm using Mega fist fodder, myself.


----------



## Jags (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going for mega squirt power.

Despite not using a Squirtle.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh shoot, I forgot Tyranitarite is X exclusive! I guess that leaves either Absuck or Houndon't.



Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm going for mega squirt power.
> 
> Despite not using a Squirtle.


I'll use Helping Hand to increase its power!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

I will experience the awesomeness of MegaAggron one day. Why they chose to make Aggronite exclusive to Y I have no idea.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Wanna trade? I mean it totally won't be your undoing, right? And it's not a terrible deal even though Tyranitar's waaay better than Aggron, right??


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Wanna trade? I mean it totally won't be your undoing, right? And it's not a terrible deal even though Tyranitar's waaay better than Aggron, right??



You messin with me Rob? Cause Tyranitar ain't got jack over Aggron. But I accept the trade. You keep doing awesome things and I don't know how to deal.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously? Would you like it back after the tournament? We can make it a temporary thing.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Seriously? Would you like it back after the tournament? We can make it a temporary thing.



It doesn't have to be temporary. You could have it so long as I could have it. I mean if you want to.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks! Awesome, now I'm gonna fight for my dark type team as hard as I can.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Thanks! Awesome, now I'm gonna fight for my dark type team as hard as I can.



You do that Rob. You do that....

Mwahahahahahahahahahaaahaaaaaaa haaaa haaa ha....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Mega Mawile might be a fairy type, but sucker punch is dark type. [noparse][/noparse] 
I'll ko it with speed!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

That may be. The majority of Steel types are notoriously slow, but there's more than one way to fight Dark types. Just don't focus so much on Mawile and forget the other 5 on my team.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

it's so weird playing different pokemons at once. I'm trying to catch up with black 2, but I can't help but play a little bit of X. I-I need it. I was hoping I could hold pokemon X off until I beat black 2, but no.... no


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Beating Mega Mawile would be so much of an accomplishment that I wouldn't care how the rest of the battle goes.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Beating Mega Mawile would be so much of an accomplishment that I wouldn't care how the rest of the battle goes.



Lol, you really don't like that thing. I used to feel like that about Garchomp.


----------



## Milo (Nov 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Lol, you really don't like that thing. I used to feel like that about Garchomp.



I treasure every moment I beat woobat. 

I hate that thing. 

it's such an abomination, it needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you guys think of Flying Press, Hawlucha's Flying AND Fighting-Type move? 

Would your opinion change if I pointed out that it's SE against five different types, a trait only matched by Ground moves?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

To be honest, I'm kind of hating these exclusive mega stones. Especially over the fact that I can't have Charizard X liek ever in my Y version. (That and the fact that Charizard has two mega formes to begin with)





Icky said:


> What do you guys think of Flying Press, Hawlucha's Flying AND Fighting-Type move?





[yt]YdDMrncAy4U[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to have horrible nightmares of Quagsire. I would get anxious whenever I saw it on the show or in the game. You could only imagine my face when I saw them in the freaking marsh in X and Y. Vacant blank expression, creeper voice, and a weird flipper hands. Ugh, just the worst thing to ever come out of Pokemon.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I used to have horrible nightmares of Quagsire. I would get anxious whenever I saw it on the show or in the game. You could only imagine my face when I saw them in the freaking marsh in X and Y. Vacant blank expression, creeper voice, and a weird flipper hands. Ugh, just the worst thing to ever come out of Pokemon.




I know what to get you for Christmas now.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi, did you want to join the tournament? Icky said he'd buy me dinner if you did.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Toshabi, did you want to join the tournament? Icky said he'd buy me dinner if you did.



Yeah, Toshabi, you should totes join. 

I don't remember promising any dinner, though...


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> -Shiny Bergmite


What's it look like?


Yes Tosh, join us.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Toshabi, did you want to join the tournament? Icky said he'd buy me dinner if you did.




When is it? If it's this weekend, I'm going to be at CTN, sadly.


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> When is it? If it's this weekend, I'm going to be at CTN, sadly.



Oh, god no. I'll probably wait until Wednesday at the earliest, to give people time to prepare.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> What's it look like?


Its legs are gold instead of white. http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/rwmoGMKy7Sw/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Its legs are gold instead of white. http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/rwmoGMKy7Sw/maxresdefault.jpg


 Awww.


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2013)

Finally got to grand duke. The writs are so overpriced....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Finally got to grand duke. The writs are so overpriced....


They're so worth it though. Keep in mind you can stack black, silver and gold writs. I think I posted a while back that Diantha gave me $170k with the O-Power and a Lucky Egg.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys, I have 2 Carbinks to choose from, but I was wondering if I could get a second opinion on what the IV judge means when he talks about their stats.

They're both Impish, and their dad had a Defense IV maxed out and held a power belt. I'm 99% sure that Carbink 1 has equal Defense and Spec. Defense (max), but with Carbink 2, he says this:

"I would say his greatest potential lies in his Attack stat... hmmm... and his Defense stat is good too... it's Spec. defense seems just as good though. Stats like those can't be beat etc etc..."

Am I right in saying that all 3 stats are at their highest? If so, I got my Carbink.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Mhmm, that's what it means.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

Not bad!

Well after all that, I got a couple of impish Carbinks left over if anyone wants one?


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll take one, what would you like? (I still have protean froakies)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

That sounds great, thanks! My FC:

0018-1479-3897


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Not bad!
> 
> Well after all that, I got a couple of impish Carbinks left over if anyone wants one?


I would have said yeah, but then I remembered I EV trained an eviolite Dusclops on my older game. I think I'll just wait until Pokemon Bank is released. It will be a glorious day.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

I call the second page of my pokemon PC list the "ugly" list, and I give it the nasty dark cave background.

I keep the pretty ones in the front.

that should teach them not to be ugly


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> I call the second page of my pokemon PC list the "ugly" list, and I give it the nasty dark cave background.
> 
> I keep the pretty ones in the front.
> 
> that should teach them not to be ugly


I like the quirky, odd-looking pokemon. They add a bit of variety, as not all of 'em need to be either cute or fearsome.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That sounds great, thanks! My FC:
> 
> 0018-1479-3897


 I'm online now. :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm online now. :3



Thanks for the Froakie! I see he has max Speed IV ^.^


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Thanks for the Froakie! I see he has max Speed IV ^.^


Hooray!


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2013)

I've just been playing through the Battle Chateau. Is it just me, or do the people in this game have more interesting dialogue than in the other games? I know it's a small thing, but they just seem a little bit more like real people with personalities in X and Y.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I've just been playing through the Battle Chateau. Is it just me, or do the people in this game have more interesting dialogue than in the other games? I know it's a small thing, but they just seem a little bit more like real people with personalities in X and Y.


The battle subway had some pretty hilarious dialogue. 

"Yeah! Meow! I won, meow! (I seriously want to quit this job.)"
"My brother told me once... Eyes! Aim for the eyes!"
"I've never left this place even once since I was born."


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone want to join the tournament? http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/681644-PokÃ©mon-XY-Tournament-TWO!

Still have Bug, Dragon, Fairy and Grass available.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

I dunno when, but the official site updated with some screen shots.







It also shows official artwork of Mega Pokemon and some more artwork of new Pokemon which, while we've seen scans of them, I'm pretty sure this is the first time we're seeing clean versions.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

The dub for Pokemon Origins is good! Red has a fantastic, non-natochenny voice. 
Brock's voice is also hilarious... very jarring to hear his voice.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The dub for Pokemon Origins is good! Red has a fantastic, non-natochenny voice.
> Brock's voice is also hilarious... very jarring to hear his voice.


Where can I watch the dub?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> Where can I watch the dub?


www.pokemon.com


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> www.pokemon.com


Sweet. I'm gonna watch it while training. :3


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

does-does he have his trusty drying pan?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 16, 2013)

If only there was a Unovan Expatriation Method. Reshiram has pretty much done all I need in Pokemon Black so I figured why not send him over to Kalos? The ability to win competitive battles was, is, and always will hinge on having as many Legendaries as possible.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

It was so cute, but Oak's voice was creepy.



Milo said:


> does-does he have his trusty drying pan?


Nope.



DarrylWolf said:


> If only there was a Unovan Expatriation Method. Reshiram has pretty much done all I need in Pokemon Black so I figured why not send him over to Kalos? *The ability to win competitive battles was, is, and always will hinge on having as many Legendaries as possible*.


For children maybe. -_-


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I dunno when, but the official site updated with some screen shots.



he's so cute

I have to draw him.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The ability to win competitive battles was, is, and always will hinge on having as many Legendaries as possible.



Yeah... No.
First of all, people who want to play competitively play with flat rules, so you can't use legendaries to begin with.
Also, even if you don't select the flat rules set a well rounded team with good IVs that has also been properly EV trained will annihilate your team of legendaries because a team like that works based on strategy, not brute force.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> www.pokemon.com



Yussss

I have been waiting for this day since they first announced it.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

I drew this for the comic thread but kinda relevant here.






Thought it would give my Aggron an extra string, i freaking love aggron


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I drew this for the comic thread but kinda relevant here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same about Lapras learning Thunderbolt. I can imagine Aggron acting a bit like a lightning rod, but a random plesiosaur shooting electricity at opponents? Only in Japan.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> If only there was a Unovan Expatriation Method. Reshiram has pretty much done all I need in Pokemon Black so I figured why not send him over to Kalos? The ability to win competitive battles was, is, and always will hinge on having as many Legendaries as possible.


Ahaha, what? There are Pokemon teams on this very goddamn forum that would annihilate your Reshiram team. Good luck with that.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

Having watched the first episode of Origins, must say it was really good. Much better than I expected,  and then some. 

Also, Reshiram will die a painful death to my Sylveon


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

One good thing about the Restaurants is the O-powers don't seem to wear off till the end.
But I can't stop in the middle to trade/battle other people, so it looks like I'm ignoring them. ;_;


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Im online again, if anyone gets a trade invite can we do trade backs for evolutions?


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Im online again, if anyone gets a trade invite can we do trade backs for evolutions?


I'll help you with that. Though I don't need any evolved at this time.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2013)

Rob, any idea what my third Pokemon in the Friend Safari is?

And here's why I love Hawlucha:


>


4X SUPER EFFECTIVE DAMN I LOVE FLYING PRESS.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll help you with that. Though I don't need any evolved at this time.


Thanks Teal, was waiting to get that politoed for ages, thanks


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Thanks Teal, was waiting to get that politoed for ages, thanks


No prob.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Rob, any idea what my third Pokemon in the Friend Safari is?
> 
> And here's why I love Hawlucha:
> 
> 4X SUPER EFFECTIVE DAMN I LOVE FLYING PRESS.



I tried talking about how amazing that move was, and I only got a video embed saying "It stinks!"


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

To be fair, Toshabi thinks everything stinks.

[yt]RiMOKmp0uZc[/yt]


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

Man Rob, Flying Press will be the death of you. Hate to remind you about it, but yeah. Have fun with that.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

I would rather take a Flying Press than literally any other Fighting type move.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

Except maybe Submission

Damn, that was just there. I couldn't resist, I'm sorry.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

Come to think of it, Submission is sort of contradictory for an attack, huh.

Edit: Oh man, do you know what its Japanese name is? It's _HELL WHEEL._


----------



## Distorted (Nov 16, 2013)

The sheer amount of fighting type moves are mostly meant destroy or otherwise leave a crater in your hp bar. 

I'm with Rob on this one, I'd rather take a flying press instead of Close Combat, Cross Chop, Superpower, Aura Sphere, Hi Jump Kick, Counter, Drain Punch, Brick Break, Focus Punch, Mach Punch and even a Karate Chop because it always crits when my Pokemon are hit by it. Not to mention most Fighting types have access to Rock and Ground moves along with elemental punches. 

So in conclusion, Fighting types are just....ugh.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Come to think of it, Submission is sort of contradictory for an attack, huh.
> 
> Edit: Oh man, do you know what it's Japanese name is? It's _HELL WHEEL._



In the current meta, you'd think it would be a Dragon-type move :L

And FUCK. The Japanese get some cool ass names.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Distorted said:


> The sheer amount of fighting type moves are mostly meant destroy or otherwise leave a crater in your hp bar.
> 
> I'm with Rob on this one, I'd rather take a flying press instead of Close Combat, Cross Chop, Superpower, Aura Sphere, Hi Jump Kick, Counter, Drain Punch, Brick Break, Focus Punch, Mach Punch and even a Karate Chop because it always crits when my Pokemon are hit by it. Not to mention most Fighting types have access to Rock and Ground moves along with elemental punches.
> 
> So in conclusion, Fighting types are just....ugh.



You're just saying that cause they'll destroy your Steel team :u


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Come to think of it, Submission is sort of contradictory for an attack, huh.
> 
> Edit: Oh man, do you know what it's Japanese name is? It's _HELL WHEEL._


 Houndoom's Japanese name is Hellgar. :3

Not all of the Japanese names are cool though. Articuno, Moltress and Zapdos are Freezer, Fire and Thunder. :I


----------



## Distorted (Nov 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> You're just saying that cause they'll destroy your Steel team :u



Even without my Steel team, I've had horrible dealings with fighting types in Pokemon. Marshal from the elite four in Black and White gave me hell more than once. But I think it was mostly due to the fact that I hardly ever have Psychic or flying types with me. All I had was my Crobat and it didn't have enough power to take them out effectively.


----------



## BRN (Nov 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Houndoom's Japanese name is Hellgar. :3
> 
> Not all of the Japanese names are cool though. Articuno, Moltress and Zapdos are Freezer, Fire and Thunder. :I



Eh, it's cultural value's lost when you translate it. Japanese doesn't work like that - they're not 'called' Freezer, Fire and Thunder, those names basically mean they're the actual _embodiment_ of Ice, Fire and Thunder. 

S'why you got all the Mary Sues and Final Bosses just being called 'yami' because they're not 'called' Darkness, they're supposed to absolutely embody the concept.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Even without my Steel team, I've had horrible dealings with fighting types in Pokemon. Marshal from the elite four in Black and White gave me hell more than once. But I think it was mostly due to the fact that I hardly ever have Psychic or flying types with me. All I had was my Crobat and it didn't have enough power to take them out effectively.


I didn't like Marshal mostly because his $#!@*ing Sawk had $#&*ing Sturdy and &@!*ing Marshal kept using $&#@ing Hyper Potions and #@&*ing Sturdy kept #@&*ing activating.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

ManiacDrake is gonna be a challenge for you guys since you have such a problem with fighting. >:]




BRN said:


> Eh, it's cultural value's lost when you translate it. Japanese doesn't work like that - they're not 'called' Freezer, Fire and Thunder, those names basically mean they're the actual _embodiment_ of Ice, Fire and Thunder.
> 
> S'why you got all the Mary Sues and Final Bosses just being called 'yami' because they're not 'called' Darkness, they're supposed to absolutely embody the concept.


It's still lame.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I didn't like Marshal mostly because his $#!@*ing Sawk had $#&*ing Sturdy and &@!*ing Marshal kept using $&#@ing Hyper Potions and #@&*ing Sturdy kept #@&*ing activating.



It was very annoying indeed. Though it did make me appreciate how awesome the Mold Breaker ability is. I think it's my favorite.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I didn't like Marshal mostly because his $#!@*ing Sawk had $#&*ing Sturdy and &@!*ing Marshal kept using $&#@ing Hyper Potions and #@&*ing Sturdy kept #@&*ing activating.



I was thinking about posting that before you beat me to it, so I'll settle for this'ing that.


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2013)

I always have a psychic type on my team so I don't worry about fighting types.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

This Blissey in the Battle Maison. If it had Toxic, I would be so screwed.
Instead, it has... Heal Pulse.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> ManiacDrake is gonna be a challenge for you guys since you have such a problem with fighting. >:]



I think I'll be fine. :U


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 16, 2013)

i caught mew two with a quick ball on my first throw- WTF, this was upsetting


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

Welp, that's three battle maison runs in a row where I've lost to a bulk up user. I think I'm sensing a pattern here.

I saw the Blissey again, so I thought it would have the same moveset. The worst part is, I was totally expecting a bulk up Pokemon the moment Blissey Thunder Wave'd Aegislash, the only Pokemon in my team who can deal with that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Welp, that's three battle maison runs in a row where I've lost to a bulk up user. I think I'm sensing a pattern here.
> 
> I saw the Blissey again, so I thought it would have the same moveset. The worst part is, I was totally expecting a bulk up Pokemon the moment Blissey Thunder Wave'd Aegislash, the only Pokemon in my team who can deal with that.



May I ask what mode you're doing?

I'm on super single right now - so far (touch wood) I've not lost, but it's been SUPER close each time. It's only because my Lucario is so amazing that I've kept my streak.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

Super Singles, too. Trying to pass 20 wins but failing each time. 
The nice thing is that you can record the matches -and- battle the team again. Big improvement from the old Vs. Recorder.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 16, 2013)

Well ouch, thanks for the warning anyhow. Time to start planning ahead!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 16, 2013)

Those Super Singles are no joke. They use strategies I haven't seen in a while, or ones I've never seen before. Like that Infernape that Flings a King's Rock and makes you flinch. Just crazy stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I saw a Weavile do the same thing, while using Fake Out the turn before. Not that it did much.

I dunno if it's my team or what, but I've been having a looooot of stall wars. The first Blissey I was talking about struggled itself to death.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 16, 2013)

So Riley (Mega-Lucario) faces a Gourgeist (sp?)

He uses Shadow Claw, super effective, does about 1/3 damage.

Gourgeist uses Trick-or-treat and makes Riley a ghost type.

The next Shadow Claw floors him - god bless Adaptibility and Artificial-not-so-Intelligence.


----------



## BRN (Nov 16, 2013)

Been working on my Rock team for the upcoming tournament. Sticking within that narrow confine of limited Pokemon really makes you judge your movepool and the strengths and weaknesses of ostensibly-similar Pokemons...

It's strange, but I think I'm getting so much of a better grip of the mechanics here simply <because> of how much you have to consider the pros and cons. And these mechanics are far more expansive than I first thought!

Appreciating Pokemon more than ever, lately.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2013)

How I plan to beat Toshabi's Mega Kangaskhan:


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 16, 2013)

For a x4 stab vs dark and fighting, you also give up having a x2 stab vs rock and steal. Honestly, going for high jump kick and acrobatics is so much more versatile than flying press. Additionally, you have a better chance at landing both moves. :B


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2013)

BTW, I totally nicknamed one of my Espurr "Cheezburger".



Toshabi said:


> For a x4 stab vs dark and fighting, you also give up having a x2 stab vs rock and steel.
> Honestly, going for high jump kick and acrobatics is so much more versatile than flying press.


Yeah, I know that.  However, should you be up against a Minimized opponent then Flying Press doubles in its raw power AND NEVER MISSES.  Plus, it's just plain entertaining to watch.

PS:  Quick Ball hyper capture on a Super Size Pumpkaboo. I THOUGHT that thing was too big!



> *Matrigorok* _[???]:_ 4940-5446-0789 (???, ???, ???)


Matrigorok (Flo?) is an Electric, with two so far:  Dedenne and Electabuzz.



> *BRN* _[Alvin]:_ 5043-1750-5008 (Vullaby, Sneasel, ???)


Hello, Absol!



> UnburntDaenerys [???]: 3196-3254-1279 (Teddiursa, Audino, ???)


Now I know where to go for more EXP farming.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2013)

[Yt]fyjG1raSHMI[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1wnn3MB6X5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wnn3MB6X5w[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Fine, I'll update the OP, Stratabird.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys: i am looking for

claw fossil pokemon
sail fossil pokemon
Articuno
Pokemon X main boss (will trade back just want data)
charizardite X (will trade my Y one)


i will breed anything as well, got tokapies now


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Hey guys: i am looking for
> 
> claw fossil pokemon
> sail fossil pokemon
> ...


 I'll trade you X version fossil pokemon for Y version fossil pokemon.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 17, 2013)

When the Pokebank opens, what will happen to competitive Pokemon battling? The Unova region had so many Legendaries and there will be people bringing out all-Legendary teams of six and then the arms race will begin.


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> When the Pokebank opens, what will happen to competitive Pokemon battling? The Unova region had so many Legendaries and there will be people bringing out all-Legendary teams of six and then the arms race will begin.



We literally JUST TOLD YOU why that won't happen.

*Yesterday.*

*In this exact thread.*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> When the Pokebank opens, what will happen to competitive Pokemon battling? The Unova region had so many Legendaries and there will be people bringing out all-Legendary teams of six and then the arms race will begin.



That's true, but a lot of people prefer to use flat rules to avoid people using Pokemons that are considered 'cheap'. That said, sometimes two people may come to an agreement where one legendary can be used.

I think if it's kept equal, there shouldn't be a problem. All-legendary team? Fight it with another all-legendary team. The same strategy and fun can be applied, I reckon ^.^


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

Using an all-legendary team in a Pokemon match is like trying to race a 5 year old. You don't really win if you win, and it's horribly embarrassing if you lose.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's true, but a lot of people prefer to use flat rules to avoid people using Pokemons that are considered 'cheap'. That said, sometimes two people may come to an agreement where one legendary can be used.
> 
> I think if it's kept equal, there shouldn't be a problem. All-legendary team? Fight it with another all-legendary team. The same strategy and fun can be applied, I reckon ^.^



That's what Arms Race really means. If there are official tournaments to be held, then Pokebank owners and those who finished Black and White will have a huge advantage over newcomers. Again, strategy and knowledge of types plays a back seat to hours logged, items gained, and Pokemon captured in determining winners.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 17, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Using an all-legendary team in a Pokemon match is like trying to race a 5 year old. You don't really win if you win, and it's horribly embarrassing if you lose.



And given the amount of effort and strategy that people put into their non-legendary teams, legendaries don't necessarily guarantee you a win anyways.

You;re totally right, is it really the same if you win? Don't be 'that guy' ^.^


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And given the amount of effort and strategy that people put into their non-legendary teams, legendaries don't necessarily guarantee you a win anyways.
> 
> You;re totally right, is it really the same if you win? Don't be 'that guy' ^.^



Yes, indeed, there are lethal combinations that you can use without a Legendary. Any non-Legendary with the Scope or Mind Reader and Fissure, Guillotine, or Horn Drill, nice knowing ya because that's an automatic faint, and it will hit. Another good strategy- Hypnosis/Mean Look.


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys, when someone is promoting a terrible strategy and claiming that it'll beat everything, you don't tell him he's wrong.

You bet him $50 that you can beat him.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, indeed, there are lethal combinations that you can use without a Legendary. Any non-Legendary with the Scope or Mind Reader and Fissure, Guillotine, or Horn Drill, nice knowing ya because that's an automatic faint, and it will hit. Another good strategy- Hypnosis/Mean Look.


 I don't switch out sleeping pokemon anyway.
And in regards to mind reader+one hit KO there is this wonderful thing called PROTECT.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 17, 2013)

It's not like Legendaries are immortal or anything. Fighting a whole team of legends sounds cool, and I've done it before. I've won and I've lost. It really is a matter of strategy (and a little luck). 

The only one I won't fight is Cresselia. That thing has too much HP....


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

You know, a lot of legendaries are part dragon type. Fairy type reduces their usefulness. :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 17, 2013)

Distorted said:


> It's not like Legendaries are immortal or anything. Fighting a whole team of legends sounds cool, and I've done it before. I've won and I've lost. It really is a matter of strategy (and a little luck).
> 
> The only one I won't fight is Cresselia. That thing has too much HP....



Exactly. The other day I was in a battle with a dude who used Xerneas, my amazing Lucario destroyed that thing.

I would've totally won the battle if I'd realised it was a 6-Pokemon fight (I entered 3).


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Weak to fairy-
Latias
Latios
Rayquaza
Palkia
Darkrai
Giratina
Arceus is some forms
Virizion
Terrakion
Keldeo
Meloetta Pirouette form
Yveltal
Zygarde
Zekrom
Kyurem


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Weak to fairy-
> Latias
> Latios
> Rayquaza
> ...



Mawille better pack some viagra, cause that's gonna be a lot to rape in one session.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> *Mawille better pack some Viagra,* cause that's gonna be a lot to rape in one session.


She's using a strap-on so she doesn't need any. And she's a chick....


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> She's using a strap-on so she doesn't need any. And she's a chick....



I remember the last time I saw Mawile with a fairy-type move, it was

um~


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2013)

BRN said:


> I remember the last time I saw Mawile with a fairy-type move, it was
> 
> um~



PLAY MOTHER FUCKING ROUGH






Teal said:


> She's using a strap-on so she doesn't need any. And she's a chick....



My mawille has a penis


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

BRN said:


> I remember the last time I saw Mawile with a fairy-type move, it was
> 
> um~


 Play Rough? :3


Dammit Tosh! You ninja.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Play Rough + Fire Fang + Sucker Punch + Swords Dance = GG


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Play Rough + Fire Fang + Sucker Punch + Swords Dance = GG


That's the moveset of the Mawile I'm training.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2013)

Mawile scares me in more than one way. It has freakin TEETH coming out of it's EAR

It's like Teeth, but with ears.

On an off topic-y note, check it: http://www.redbubble.com/people/lomm/works/6974874-eevee-vaporeon-jolteon-flareon


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> When the Pokebank opens, what will happen to competitive Pokemon battling? The Unova region had so many Legendaries and there will be people bringing out all-Legendary teams of six and then the arms race will begin.



Did you even read my post? >__>
Let the little kiddies duke it out with their legenderies, those who want to have actual fun are not gonna use them!
You should stop making stuff up in a thread where people actually know what they are talking about


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Did you even read my post? >__>
> Let the little kiddies duke it out with their legenderies, those who want to have actual fun are not gonna use them!
> You should stop making stuff up in a thread where people actually know what they are talking about



my main team doesnt even have a legendary on it but boy is it good

psychic ghost
dragon fire
fairy steel
water dark
flying rock
electric bug


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Flying Rock is my favorite Pokemon!


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 17, 2013)

Hell yeah! Another shiny! Scraggy this time. And I am totally gonna nickname it 'Hipster'.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Hell yeah! Another shiny! Scraggy this time. And I am totally gonna nickname it 'Hipster'.


Lucky. Is it worth training? Was it a random encounter?


Also:





He's gonna kill all the dragons.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Lucky. Is it worth training? Was it a random encounter?


Found it in a Horde while EV training. It's Brave (+Attack and -Speed) so I reckon it's worth training, considering it'd never outspeed anything anyway.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Do hordes have a higher than normal shiny chance?

I've noticed a lot of people encounter shinies in horde battles.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Well it's essentially cutting the shiny encounter rate by 5.


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> In Generation VI it is possible for any PokÃ©mon, including male or genderless PokÃ©mon, to pass down their hidden ability when bred with a Ditto.



Did anyone else catch this? Because this makes getting HAs way easier for me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Now if only they made the Ability Capsule give hidden abilities...


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> Did anyone else catch this? Because this makes getting HAs way easier for me.


I've known that since I started breeding. (I never seem to catch females with the HAs) -_-


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Now if only they made the Ability Capsule give hidden abilities...



Yeah, the damn thing costs enough.



Teal said:


> I've known that since I started breeding. (I never seem to catch females with the HAs) -_-



I can't seem to find any. My Friend Safari people are largely useless, and I've never found _any_ in a Horde.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, the damn thing costs enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any. My Friend Safari people are largely useless, and I've never found _any_ in a Horde.


 It took 28 Frogs to find one with Protean.


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> It took 28 Frogs to find one with Protean.



That few? Jesus, I filled nearly two boxes with Horde-caught Slowpoke, and not one had Regenerator. :T


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Instead of catching them, try confusing and using Attract on them. If both work, then the Slowpoke has regenerator.


----------



## Icky (Nov 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Instead of catching them, try confusing and using Attract on them. If both work, then the Slowpoke has regenerator.



Hrm. Any tips for testing a horde for Prankster?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> Hrm. Any tips for testing a horde for Prankster?


Whichever one %$#&s you over the best.

If Murkrow uses Haze before you move, then it's pretty much guaranteed to have Prankster. If Murkrow uses Haze -after- you move, it's guaranteed to be thunderbolt fodder.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2013)

How to check horde's for prankster ability;

- Pokemon with Trace.
- Entrainment
- Skill Swap.
- Simple beam.
- Get a confagragus/yamask and have them attack you.


e
c
t 

e
c
t


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Do you have any other advice Toshabi

Like how to beat you in the tournament


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Observations about the Pokemon GL:

You better be serious about living, eating, and breathing Pokemon because your opponents are invariably Japanese trainers who have played over 100 hours, bred the perfect team, and have a language barrier on their side. You will be overmatched by these trainers from the Land of the Rising Sun.

I'm 0-8 as a result- going winless is to be expected for an American "I only want to see the end credits" trainer against a bunch of Japanese Poke-addicts so I guess I'll stick to playing other casual gamer Passersby to save what's left of my fragile self-esteem. 

Sometimes, I wish Ninty would re-release Pokemon Puzzle League (which was just 1996 SNES game Tetris Attack with a "Pokemon" veneer) so that you could play that puzzle game with others worldwide. Now, THAT is a game I could win at.

Seriously, who wouldn't want to play Poke-Tetris Attack with anyone in the world?


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Whichever one %$#&s you over the best.
> 
> If Murkrow uses Haze before you move, then it's pretty much guaranteed to have Prankster. If Murkrow uses Haze -after- you move, it's guaranteed to be thunderbolt fodder.



Don't you talk about my Murkrow like that! >:[

(was it that obvious what I was looking for :u )


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Observations about the Pokemon GL:
> 
> You better be serious about living, eating, and breathing Pokemon because your opponents are invariably Japanese trainers who have played over 100 hours, bred the perfect team, and have a language barrier on their side. You will be overmatched by these trainers from the Land of the Rising Sun.
> 
> ...


Stop whining just because you can't win.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Stop whining just because you can't win.



I'm not whining, it is difficult to win. I actually did pick up a victory when someone else's Internet connection went kaput so I'm not winless anymore. Winning by technicality counts so if that was on my bucket list- winning a GL battle, well I can cross it off. Hooray for Internet problems!


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Observations about the Pokemon GL:
> 
> You better be serious about living, eating, and breathing Pokemon because your opponents are invariably Japanese trainers who have played over 100 hours, bred the perfect team, and have a language barrier on their side. You will be overmatched by these trainers from the Land of the Rising Sun.
> 
> ...



[yt]gIuotFZnBtk[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> [yt]gIuotFZnBtk[/yt]



Don't mourn for me, FA Forums!

The good news is something I learned when Street Fighter was big in the late 90s, beating a few of my casual gamer friends but not the hardcore players who basically lived at arcades. You will lose as a casual gamer to people who live and breathe the game but being a video game champion does not equal anything marketable. At least we can take some comfort in knowing that these Pokemon addicts playing their games for six hours a day have to sacrifice something- like anything else that would make their real lives worthwhile- to be so good at a game, which basically is nothing more than bragging rights. You can't devote six to eight hours a day on Pokemon and expect to live a life well-balanced. I'd take a college education and a life of independence over being a mama's boy playing any video game (this applies to COD as well as Pokemon) out of a smelly basement. Still, I would like to beat some casual gamers every once in a while.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The good news is something I learned when Street Fighter was big in the late 90s, beating a few of my casual gamer friends but not the hardcore players who basically lived at arcades. You will lose as a casual gamer to people who live and breathe the game but being a video game champion does not equal anything marketable. At least we can take some comfort in knowing that these Pokemon addicts playing their games for six hours a day have to sacrifice something- like anything else that would make their real lives worthwhile- to be so good at a game, which basically is nothing more than bragging rights. You can't devote six to eight hours a day on Pokemon and expect to live a life well-balanced. I'd take a college education and a life of independence over being a mama's boy playing any video game (this applies to COD as well as Pokemon) out of a smelly basement. Still, I would like to beat some casual gamers every once in a while.


Wow they have video games as a hobby, they're totally just a socially inept basement dweller. -_-
You know you're really just an asshole.




DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not whining, it is difficult to win. I actually did pick up a victory when someone else's Internet connection went kaput so I'm not winless anymore. Winning by technicality counts so if that was on my bucket list- winning a GL battle, well I can cross it off. Hooray for Internet problems!


 You didn't really win if it was an internet problem.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Wow they have video games as a hobby, they're totally just a socially inept basement dweller. -_-
> You know you're really just an asshole.
> 
> 
> You didn't really win if it was an internet problem.



It goes beyond just "having video games as a hobby", it's having video  games as a religion! Well, it's obvious that there are people who are  just hobbyists, like me, for whom victory would be a pleasant surprise and then there are people who play it for hours  on end, for whom failure in a battle to a hobbyist might cause them to  have some sort of existential crisis. If I really wanted to play as well  as they did and win tournament matches, I could waste hours of time I  can't afford to and become as strong as they are, at the cost of  graduate school and the professional career that comes with it. You  really can't expect to beat anyone who's thoroughly addicted to the  games when you're not an addict but I have a life outside of Pokemon,  you know. Since you don't have the time to be a Pokemon master and lead a life

No, the official rules say that if any Internet connection failure occurs, no matter how unlucky, there has to be a winner so I got the default victory.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> It goes beyond just "having video games as a hobby", it's having video  games as a religion! Well, it's obvious that there are people who are  just hobbyists, like me, and then there are people who play it for hours  on end, for whom failure in a battle to a hobbyist might cause them to  have some sort of existential crisis. If I really wanted to play as well  as they did and win tournament matches, I could waste hours of time I  can't afford to and become as strong as they are, at the cost of  graduate school and the professional career that comes with it. You  really can't expect to beat anyone who's thoroughly addicted to the  games when you're not an addict but I have a life outside of Pokemon,  you know.


 Sure some people take it to far (as can happen with ANYTHING) but you act like ANYONE who plays the game a lot is a loser.



> No, the official rules say that if any Internet connection failure occurs, no matter how unlucky, there has to be a winner so I got the default victory.


Yes, but YOU didn't really win because of skill, you "won" because of an internet fluke or rage quitting child.
That's an amazing victory don't you think?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

I really wish mods and rules didn't exist, because this is a scenario where you just wanna tell someone "Sorry, but you're a fucking idiot" and leave the discussion at that, lest this idiotic banter from the foolish side of the discussion drag on for another 50 pages like I can already see it doing. Methinks we should pretend said offender's posts are non-existent.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

Stop fighting in my thread :cry: This is a thread of peace


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Sure some people take it to far (as can happen with ANYTHING) but you act like ANYONE who plays the game a lot is a loser.
> 
> Yes, but YOU didn't really win because of skill, you "won" because of an internet fluke or rage quitting child.
> That's an amazing victory don't you think?



Well, people who play the game ALOT are losers. I can enjoy Star Wars as a cinematic masterpiece, and I could think of the characters as being inspiring heroes, evil villains, and the universe grand and complex. But, I would say that a man who dresses as Darth Vader, lives in his mother's basement, and competes in trivia and costume contests competitively needs to get a life. Same is true with Pokemon- convincing storyline of an alternate universe where animals serve as our entertainment, which is some sort of bloodless combat. It is fun to play competitively with other trainers- of course, by now everyone knows how devilishly effective Sleep is, how annoying Evasion is, and how one-hit kill moves are game-breaking so try to avoid them- and as the franchise has grown, the storyline and settings have gotten better. But it's still not worth getting absolutely addicted to.

You have to feel for the addicts because if they don't prove themselves in some dick-swinging contest over who has the best Pokemon, they've burnt the candle at both ends. They would have wasted all that time to be the very best and lost anyway, when they could have just played casually and lost all the same to someone else. I don't play the game a lot because I physically can't play the game all the time so whenever there is a disparity in total time logged, eggs hatched, etc. I think that guy I lost to is hmself completely lost to the game. So between term papers, exploring the city, attending speeches, conventions, and pick-up games of basketball and indoor soccer, I think yes, I have the more balanced life, just taking Pokemon as a side hobby, rather than a way of life. However good it is to be the jack of all trades, you have to live with being the master of none.

I won a battle against someone who thought two Pokemon against six was a good idea. Probably a finger slip but I'll take it.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, people who play the game ALOT are losers.


  So I guess the people who play the games a lot and make videos earning lots of fans and even money are total losers. Oh good I'll remember that.



> I can enjoy Star Wars as a cinematic masterpiece, and I could think of the characters as being inspiring heroes, evil villains, and the universe grand and complex. But, I would say that a man who dresses as Darth Vader, lives in his mother's basement, and competes in trivia and costume contests competitively needs to get a life.


 Because everyone who does that is a basement dweller. 
Wow, let people have a life that involves something they like why don't you.



> Same is true with Pokemon- convincing storyline of an alternate universe where animals serve as our entertainment, which is some sort of bloodless combat. It is fun to play competitively with other trainers and as the franchise has grown, the storyline and settings have gotten better. *But it's still not worth getting absolutely addicted to*.


Same is true with fucking anything. 



> You have to feel for the addicts because if they don't prove themselves in some dick-swinging contest over who has the best Pokemon, they've burnt the candle at both ends. They would have wasted all that time to be the very best and lost anyway, when they could have just played casually and lost all the same to someone else.


 It doesn't take that much time to get good pokemon. -_-



> I don't play the game a lot because I physically can't play the game all the time so whenever there is a disparity in total time logged, eggs hatched, etc. I* think that guy I lost to is hmself completely lost to the game. *


You keep telling yourself that.



> So between term papers, exploring the city, attending speeches, conventions, and pick-up games of basketball and indoor soccer, I think yes, I have the more balanced life, just taking Pokemon as a side hobby, rather than a way of life. However good it is to be the jack of all trades, you have to live with being the master of none.


What's the "I'm better than you" attitude? What's it matter to YOU if a few people decide pokemon/star wars/whatever is their life?
How's it affect you? 
Oh wait I forgot, it's a problem because they keep beating you at a video game.
What are you, 9?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> So I guess the people who play the games a lot and make videos earning lots of fans and even money are total losers. Oh good I'll remember that.
> 
> Because everyone who does that is a basement dweller.
> Wow, let people have a life that involves something they like why don't you.
> ...



I'm not complaining about the fact that disparities in time spent on a field of study will make you better at it. That's obvious to all of us. If I wanted to win, I'd spend more time on it but I can't really afford to do it, because I HAVE A LIFE OUTSIDE OF POKEMON to live. If some people find this fun, good for them and they would win against me (and other hobbyists) because they spend a great deal more time on it. Now, there are ways to even things out- I have found that Sleep-inducers effectively "knock out" Pokemon so if I could find that TM that puts Pokemon to sleep, I could win many more games by rendering opponents' Pokemon useless. I found it pretty sneaky and underhanded but as Jesse said in Pokemon season One "All is fair in love, war, and Pokemon battles". But I've got other things to do- you guys fight it out amongst yourselves for best Pokemon trainer on FA Forums.

I will say this much- if the in-game Champion of the regions did not hold back and instead fought like an actual human, beating Pokemon would not be an eventuality for all trainers. It would be like beating Mike Tyson in Punch-Out or beating Ninja Gaiden. When I was a kid, I thought being a Champion was awesome, until I found out there were millions holding a useless title.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not complaining about the fact that disparities in time spent on a field of study will make you better at it. That's obvious to all of us. If I wanted to win, I'd spend more time on it but I can't really afford to do it, because I HAVE A LIFE OUTSIDE OF POKEMON to live.


 Good for you. Now quit calling them ALL basement dwellers. 



> If some people find this fun, good for them and they would win against me (and other hobbyists) because they spend a great deal more time on it. Now, there are ways to even things out- I have found that Sleep-inducers effectively "knock out" Pokemon so if I could find that TM that puts Pokemon to sleep, I could win many more games by rendering opponents' Pokemon useless. I found it pretty sneaky and underhanded but as Jesse said in Pokemon season One "All is fair in love, war, and Pokemon battles".


 Sleep is one of the easiest to counter status effects. Good luck with that.



> But I've got other things to do- you guys fight it out amongst yourselves for best Pokemon trainer on FA Forums.


There's that "better than you" attitude again. Having fun playing a game with friends is hardly a waste of time.

Also let's look at something beautiful created by people wasting time:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Good for you. Now quit calling them ALL basement dwellers.
> 
> Sleep is one of the easiest to counter status effects. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying you can't have fun playing Pokemon- fun is why I got into Pokemon in the first place, and that's why I'm playing it for fun. 

Those paintings would make a really nice centerpiece for someone with quirky tastes. I don't know what to say if I saw something like that in a frame, used as a centerpiece. I have a collection of video-game perler bead art so I can definitely like something like this.


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

dat mega mawile <3



DarrylWolf said:


> I found it pretty sneaky and underhanded but as Jesse said in Pokemon season One "All is fair in love, war, and Pokemon battles".



I love how, in your argument about how anybody who puts a bit of effort into their PokÃ©mon team is a no-life loser, you quote a 15-year-old episode from the spin-off anime of the game.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Links to the pictures. (If you are curious about the artists other stuff)
http://ouroporos.deviantart.com/art/Mega-Mawile-413877871
http://rajewel.deviantart.com/art/Blizzard-400561207
http://esalar.deviantart.com/art/Rayquaza-414159435


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, indeed, there are lethal combinations that you can use without a Legendary. Any non-Legendary with the Scope or Mind Reader and Fissure, Guillotine, or Horn Drill, nice knowing ya because that's an automatic faint, and it will hit. Another good strategy- Hypnosis/Mean Look.


Imagine a tag-team Sheer Cold Smeargle and No Guard Machamp.  If Smeargle uses Skill Swap/Role Play on Machamp, you had _better_ be able to take that Dog Vinci out before he gets to move again.  (Note that with No Guard, moves with low accuracy actually have a _chance_ to break through Protect/Detect.)



SirRob said:


> Now if only they made the Ability Capsule give hidden abilities...



But then Hidden Abilities would lose their special-ness.  This isn't Pokemon Conquest, people.



Teal said:


> It took 28 Frogs to find one with Protean.


But was it a girl?



SirRob said:


> Instead of catching them, try confusing and using Attract on them. If both work, then the Slowpoke has regenerator.


Easier yet, bring along an Audino with Simple Beam and just shoot them -- you get to see what the ability is right before it changes.  (Better yet, make it Entrainment.  You don't want to see Simple Curse Slowpoke....)

(PS:  Syfy's disaster movies just keep getting weirder -- what are they smoking to dig up something like "Stonado"?)


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But was it a girl?


Nope. I had to breed it with ditto.
I got one with protean and the nature I wanted but only got one female. And that was after hatching the good one.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Do you have any other advice Toshabi
> 
> Like how to beat you in the tournament





The elements of harmony.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

^ Oh my god that Glaceon.

I absolutely LOVE realistic Pokemon. The more realistic, the better!

The only thing that pisses me off about online battling is the ass who who decides to bring Hydreigon, Salamence AND Garchomp in the same match. But it makes me feel darn good if I manage to beat teams like this with my favourite mons ^.^


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ Oh my god that Glaceon.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE realistic Pokemon. The more realistic, the better!
> 
> The only thing that pisses me off about online battling is the ass who who decides to bring Hydreigon, Salamence AND Garchomp in the same match. But it makes me feel darn good if I manage to beat teams like this with my favourite mons ^.^



You can thank me later for showing you this artist.

But lawdy lawdy, those overused teams. I brought my Rock-type team to the Battle Spot to test it out, murdered a few folks, and then suddenly a Yveltal Zygarde MegaMewtwo team appeared and prevented me from walking straight for days.

It's bad enough that they drop Regigagas on you in the Battle Institute, but beating those kind of teams definitely kicks butt. Losing to them feels like a sigh.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

It's been confirmed by Serebii that the chances of finding a shiny have been doubled.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why Nintendo stopped bringing out odd or unusual Pokemon-related games.

I think Nintendo should re-release Pokemon Puzzle League, their renamed version of Tetris Attack in a few years and put this new Puzzle League game on GL for everyone to see who the best puzzle fighters are. The ability to play a classic so insidious that your mind is even "playing" the game when you close your eyes is something we need today. It would be the perfect change of pace at a meeting of Pokemon trainers to challenge people to this game, unfortunately you would be the only one bringing a Game Boy Color. Nintendo released PPC  for the GBC and PPL for the N64 in 2000, and it's only because those consoles are so outdated that no one plays them today. No ways to break the game, no banned moves, just you trying to match three colors together and clear garbage, caused by your opponent's 4-blocks and combos as you make combos of your own, Tetris Attack with a Pokemon veneer. Also, even beating Faulkner on "Intense" Mode was incredibly difficult; one of the rare examples of a Pokemon game's single-player mode being so hard that few players would have ever been able to win. PPC would be the only Pokemon battle where a Jigglypuff could beat a Gastly, and with today's hardware, the ability to play it against people around the world would be awesome. Pokemon Puzzle Challenge is the "black Mareep" of the Pokemon series, much like Puzzle Fighter is to the Street Fighter series, but you can't argue that it is a fun game. It would be refreshing to see a game where victory is not the result of hours logged or items received but it all boils down to crunching color patterns and moving as quickly as possible, though it would have more to do with puzzles than Pokemon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWkOr4q8LUI

Another game I would love to see a return of would be Pokemon Pinball, whose last game came in 2003. Yes, it's a time waster but pinball wizards could post their highest scores on Pokemon GL for anyone to see. Other things that Nintendo did away with that should be brought back- the Beauty Contests which were about impressing judges the most and winning ribbons, and the casino games, which were almost as addictive as the game itself.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Of course, there is one Pokemon-related thing that had to have been Nintendo's most embarrassing move since the Virtual Boy. Pokemon Live!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVoWD7ARe9s

When it first came out, I loved all things Pokemon and I pestered Dad to go and see it at Fair Park in Dallas. The show was terrible but I have seen much worse live musicals in my time.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh jeez, Darryl, I'd forgotten about the casino games. 

Kalos has no gambling. ;-;


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Now if only they made the Ability Capsule give hidden abilities...



I watched a video yesterday and the dude was all like "this shiny Dragonair isn't useless, just use the ability capsule to give it the hidden ability! " and I was all like BITCH WAT I NEED THAT THANG!!
But then I read the comments and people were calling him out for being full of shit... Much sad was had >__>


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The only thing that pisses me off about online battling is the ass who who decides to bring Hydreigon, Salamence AND Garchomp in the same match. But it makes me feel darn good if I manage to beat teams like this with my favourite mons ^.^


That's why we have fairy types.



BRN said:


> You can thank me later for showing you this artist.


 Thank you. :3



> But lawdy lawdy, those overused teams. I brought my Rock-type team to the Battle Spot to test it out, murdered a few folks, and then suddenly a Yveltal Zygarde MegaMewtwo team appeared and prevented me from walking straight for days.


 Winning with legendaries just isn't fun. Unless both people are using all legendary teams. >:]



SirRob said:


> It's been confirmed by Serebii that the chances of finding a shiny have been doubled.


 Dances.




DarrylWolf said:


> Sometimes I wonder why Nintendo stopped bringing out odd or unusual Pokemon-related games.


 They still have plenty of weird spin offs. And I'll bet you'll be happy if they really do make that detective game with PikaBlu.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> That's why we have fairy types.



Yeah, though in Black it took a lot of the fun out of it.

I want to make a team because I like the mons I'm using, and not make a team specifically tailored to survive against about 5 specific OU mons "/


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 18, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I watched a video yesterday and the dude was all like "this shiny Dragonair isn't useless, just use the ability capsule to give it the hidden ability! " and I was all like BITCH WAT I NEED THAT THANG!!
> But then I read the comments and people were calling him out for being full of shit... Much sad was had >__>


He should have seen that coming, because the Ability Capsule specifically notes it only works on Pokemon with "two abilities".

Looker mission 4 got dangerous, the opponent's Volcarona got off three Quiver Dances.  Never actually got a chance to use it though (phew!) because Talonflame OHKO it with Fly.  If it did, though, that would have been UGLY.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oh jeez, Darryl, I'd forgotten about the casino games.
> 
> Kalos has no gambling. ;-;



Which is stupid because Kalos is essentially France, and real-life France has casinos.

Or what about a game where you ARE a Pokemon, living an autonomous, human-free life and you have basically human-like intelligence, almost like the Pokemon world version of Furry fiction. 

For example, a story about J.R. Pikachu lives in a postapocaylptic world with no humans and must fight off the wild anthropomorphic Houndours and Murkrows that have terrorized the Poke-populace for years and raided food stores after the Plague that removed humanity from the world. Can he and his wife Brianna Pikachu and their friends, David Abra, Tawana Jynx, and Ryan Diglett survive in a world without humans? 

I know that just sounds stupid but after watching that episode where the Pokemon and their owners get separated, I always wondered what they might do if the annoying humans were nowhere to be found?


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, you'll want to try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series if you're interested in the lives of sapient wild Pokemon. Although it's a youth-friendly series, reading any deeper into the plots reveals some seriously dark shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oh, you'll want to try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series if you're interested in the lives of sapient wild Pokemon. Although it's a youth-friendly series, reading any deeper into the plots reveals some seriously dark shit.



Also, be prepared to cry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oh, you'll want to try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series if you're interested in the lives of sapient wild Pokemon. Although it's a youth-friendly series, reading any deeper into the plots reveals some seriously dark shit.



Sounds like my kinda thing.

I actually played (part) of one of the first MD games.

Red Rescue Team, I think?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Also, be prepared to cry.



I read some bad reviews of the game and that's what kept me away. Supposedly, it's tough-as-nails because you have to make it through a dungeon or you'll lose every item you held and the Pokemon and there are few designated save points in the game.

Anyhow, here's my Dream Team that I WISH I had for battles.

A Gengar with Hypnosis, Mean Look, and Perish Song, because there's no  better way to win at Pokemon than sleep, followed by not being able to  leave, followed by ensured death.

A Venusaur with Sleep Powder because Sleep  is just a shorthand way of knocking out a Pokemon. Nintendo simply  cannot do anything as unscrupulous players make the game un-fun by  sleeper-holding opponents.

Blaziken- It just keeps appearing, like an annoying Internet meme. That Speed Boost it receives makes it a gamebreaker.

Any Pokemon with MInd Reader/ Lock On and a one-hit kill move. I need that.

Any Pokemon with game-extending Evasion moves. Because nothing's more  annoying than having to play a waiting game with your friends,

I find it interesting that of the 650 Pokemon, a few very powerful ones  are almost exclusively overused and have become cliches in the Pokemon  world. Pokemon tournaments must be pretty blase because of the extreme homogenity of each team (Blazikens and Garchomps everywhere) and the shared tactics they have (I'll anesthetize your entire team, unless you do it first). Considering that sleep is so powerful as to KO a Pokemon- I know this from experience- watching a tournament battle would be like watching a wrestling match where sleeper holds are the only things anyone ever uses, and it's over in a few minutes. It's boring because you know EXACTLY what each person will do beforehand and no one ever changes tactics because they are literally too effective. Who needs originality when the cookie cutter is sharp enough to cut through anything?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I read some bad reviews of the game and that's what kept me away. Supposedly, it's tough-as-nails because you have to make it through a dungeon or you'll lose every item you held and the Pokemon and there are few designated save points in the game.
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that of the 650 Pokemon, a few very powerful ones  are almost exclusively overused and have become cliches in the Pokemon  world. Pokemon tournaments must be pretty blase because of the extreme homogenity of each team (Blazikens and Garchomps everywhere) and the shared tactics they have (I'll anesthetize your entire team, unless you do it first).



It can be a frustrating game if you don't have a lot of patience. It feels sometimes like you're trying to get through a dungeon with a freakin' iron ball around your Pokrmon's ankle because of how badly you get held up.
The difficulty in some dungeons probably comes from that you have your level reset to 1, making you complete it from scratch. Not easy. Saying that, I never completed the post-game quests.


You said it right there. Some Pokemons are horribly overused.

Like you said before, it's an arms race. People want to win, and the only way to do that is to use the same OU Pokemons. We're probably all guilty of that to a certain extent - it's the only reason I have a Tyranitar.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally broke 6,000 points in the Battle Institute. Wahey.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Finally broke 6,000 points in the Battle Institute. Wahey.



I had to give up on one fight once, it was freaking emberassing... I was fighting a Cradily, I didn't have a Mon with a type advantage and I swear that thing was freaking invincible. It got Stock Pile all the way up, had leftovers and Ingrain. So it's defense was incredible, it just kept healing itself and used Protect. No matter how much damage I caused, it healed itself right back up. It was awful.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Also, be prepared to cry.


Explorers of Sky ending. Bring tissues.



DarrylWolf said:


> I read some bad reviews of the game and that's what kept me away. Supposedly, it's tough-as-nails because you have to make it through a dungeon or you'll lose every item you held and the Pokemon and there are few designated save points in the game.


It's a "roguelike":  The dungeons are randomly generated, and yes, you do lose a randomly-chosen half your inventory if you're wiped out and half/all of your money on hand (money/items in storage are safe).

It's easier than standard roguelikes (no permadeath, for one), but yes, when Mystery Dungeon decides to hate you, it HATES you.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 18, 2013)

I just finished breeding my first batch of special Riolu. It's the first time I bred across different pokemon to get specific moves. I would describe them as.....rather fiery and explosive. heheheheh....


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It can be a frustrating game if you don't have a lot of patience. It feels sometimes like you're trying to get through a dungeon with a freakin' iron ball around your Pokrmon's ankle because of how badly you get held up.
> The difficulty in some dungeons probably comes from that you have your level reset to 1, making you complete it from scratch. Not easy. Saying that, I never completed the post-game quests.
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I haven't seen the end credits yet so I really shouldn't be expecting to win much against those who have. I haven't gone to Battle Maison yet and I've only hatched 3 eggs. I do wish the GL would be smart enough to let trainers be tried by people with the same number of Gym Badges, from the same region so we don't have to read kanji or hangul and make sure that no one would be cheapening victory by using one of those annoying "memes" like Sleep or Blaziken or Evasion moves. But that would be asking too much. I tried to be original, 8 wins in 38 battles later- I think it's time to put my non-OU team to rest and become like everyone else. Going the Overused route is pretty much the only way to win, demoralizing as that may be for people who would like to think they could beat the game with their own ideas. You can beat the ingame CPU trainers with determination, grinding, and above all else, originality, but the battles require being the fastest clone of other successful Pokemon trainers with unethical movesets.

Of course, this is Nintendo's property after all. The same people who put MetaKnight in Smash Bros. and made Mario Kart the race to the bottom to get the best power-ups is behind the manufacture of Pokemon so I'm not at all surprised. I think a re-release of PPC, though it's Tetris Attack with Pokemon in it would be a welcome change, because if you lose, it's your fault for not being fast enough, not your opponent's fault for being cheap or unethical.

The same is also true for the now-discontinued Pageants that required timing to win, not just the most impressive moves or even the most overpowered Pokemon.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Oh, you'll want to try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series if you're interested in the lives of sapient wild Pokemon. Although it's a youth-friendly series, reading any deeper into the plots reveals some seriously dark shit.



'I still feel like I'm walking on air!'

Best video game moment.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Explorers of Sky ending. Bring tissues.


Y'know, that's the only one I haven't played. I suppose at the time I just considered it to be a clone of Time and Darkness with extra features. I guess I might've been wrong now.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I just finished breeding my first batch of special Riolu. It's the first time I bred across different pokemon to get specific moves. I would describe them as.....rather fiery and explosive. heheheheh....



Sometimes I wish the Pokemon breeding created entirely new Pokemon between two pre-existing types. A Starmie and Delphox would make quite an interesting pairing, wouldn't they? But "they can't let you do that, Starphox."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WmNh25xKfk

On a related note, Konami owns the Yugioh franchise and actually created a Vampire Hunter who bears more than a passing resemblance to Simon Belmont. If Nintendo owns Pokemon, then there should be no problem with them plagiarizing their own works. I, for one, would love to capture Chattur'gha, Xellotath, and Ulyaoth as renamed Pokemon. A pink, ball-shaped Pokemon that sucks other Pokemon up and copies their powers named Ybrik would be totally legal.


----------



## Icky (Nov 18, 2013)

Meh, I'll just advertise here as well. 

If anyone else would like to enter the Single Type FAF Tournament, there's still time to get in. Just head on over and pick your type, we've got Dragon, Fairy, Bug, Grass, and Poison types still available.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Icky said:


> Meh, I'll just advertise here as well.
> 
> If anyone else would like to enter the Single Type FAF Tournament, there's still time to get in. Just head on over and pick your type, we've got Dragon, Fairy, Bug, Grass, and Poison types still available.



Thinking about how life is getting in the way of me joining up, makes me sad.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Or what about a game where you ARE a Pokemon, living an autonomous, human-free life and you have basically human-like intelligence, almost like the Pokemon world version of Furry fiction.


 The mystery dungeon games?



> For example, a story about J.R. Pikachu lives in a postapocaylptic world with no humans and must fight off the wild anthropomorphic Houndours and Murkrows that have terrorized the Poke-populace for years and raided food stores after the Plague that removed humanity from the world. Can he and his wife Brianna Pikachu and their friends, David Abra, Tawana Jynx, and Ryan Diglett survive in a world without humans?


 Sounds like fanfiction that'll be poorly written.



> I know that just sounds stupid but after watching that episode where the Pokemon and their owners get separated, I always wondered what they might do if the annoying humans were nowhere to be found?


They go feral or die.



DarrylWolf said:


> I read some bad reviews of the game and that's what kept me away. Supposedly, it's tough-as-nails because you have to make it through a dungeon or you'll lose every item you held and the Pokemon and there are few designated save points in the game.


It's an easy game.



> Anyhow, here's my Dream Team that* I WISH I had *for battles.


Then why don't you try to get said team?



> A Gengar with Hypnosis, Mean Look, and Perish Song, because there's no  better way to win at Pokemon than sleep, followed by not being able to  leave, followed by ensured death.
> 
> A Venusaur with Sleep Powder because Sleep  is just a shorthand way of knocking out a Pokemon. Nintendo simply  cannot do anything as unscrupulous players make the game un-fun by  sleeper-holding opponents


 Magic Bounce. Insomnia, Vital Spirit, Shed Skin, Soundproof. Even Early Bird. 
Sleep powder doesn't effect grass types.



> Blaziken- It just keeps appearing, like an annoying Internet meme. That Speed Boost it receives makes it a gamebreaker.


He's not that unbeatable. Plus that makes three that are weak to psychic and two to flying.



> Any Pokemon with MInd Reader/ Lock On and a one-hit kill move. I need that.


Sturdy, Protect. Switching to a ghost type for Horn Drill or Guillotine. Switch to a flying type for Fissure. 



> Any Pokemon with game-extending Evasion moves. Because nothing's more  annoying than having to play a waiting game with your friends,


Moves that hit regardless of evasion boosts (magical leaf, shock wave, etc.) or the Keen Eye ability.



> I find it interesting that of the 650 Pokemon, a few very powerful ones  are almost exclusively overused and have become cliches in the Pokemon  world. Pokemon tournaments must be pretty blase because of the extreme homogenity of each team (Blazikens and Garchomps everywhere)


They're powerful of course they're overused.



> Considering that sleep is so powerful as to KO a Pokemon- I know this from experience- watching a tournament battle would be like watching a wrestling match where sleeper holds are the only things anyone ever uses, and it's over in a few minutes. It's boring because you know EXACTLY what each person will do beforehand and no one ever changes tactics because they are literally too effective. Who needs originality when the cookie cutter is sharp enough to cut through anything?


Sleep is not a guaranteed win. And it's annoying to use so I don't do it.



DarrylWolf said:


> make sure that no one would be cheapening victory by using one of those annoying "memes" like Sleep or Blaziken or Evasion moves. But that would be asking too much.


What?



> I tried to be original, 8 wins in 38 battles later- I think it's time to put my non-OU team to rest and become like everyone else


Ever think that maybe you're just not good at the game?



> Going the Overused route is pretty much the only way to win, demoralizing as that may be for people who would like to think they could beat the game with their own ideas. You can beat the ingame CPU trainers with determination, grinding, and above all else, originality, but the battles require being the fastest clone of other successful Pokemon trainers with unethical movesets.


I think you just don't know how to play.



> Of course, this is Nintendo's property after all. The same people who put MetaKnight in Smash Bros. and made Mario Kart the race to the bottom to get the best power-ups is behind the manufacture of Pokemon so I'm not at all surprised.


Baaaaww this character is slightly over powered. Baaaaww Nintendo is evil. (Game Freak makes the pokemon games -_-)



> I think a re-release of PPC, though it's Tetris Attack with Pokemon in it would be a welcome change, because if you lose, it's your fault for not being fast enough, not y*our opponent's fault for being cheap or unethical.*


Because that's the only way people win.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sometimes I wish the Pokemon breeding created entirely new Pokemon between two pre-existing types. A Starmie and Delphox would make quite an interesting pairing, wouldn't they? But "they can't let you do that, Starphox."


Because a game with 700+ monsters needs something like that added in. -_-



> On a related note, Konami owns the Yugioh franchise and actually created a Vampire Hunter who bears more than a passing resemblance to Simon Belmont. If Nintendo owns Pokemon, then there should be no problem with them plagiarizing their own works. I, for one, would love to capture Chattur'gha, Xellotath, and Ulyaoth as renamed Pokemon. A pink, ball-shaped Pokemon that sucks other Pokemon up and copies their powers named Ybrik would be totally legal.


GAME FREAK MAKES THE GAMES.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

Deep breaths, Teal


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Deep breaths, Teal


Never.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Never.



How about intense breathing instead?


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

Rough panting?


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> How about intense breathing instead?





BRN said:


> Rough panting?




Yes.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

your Rage is quite something to behold there, Teal.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes.



I suggest Calm Mind.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I suggest Calm Mind.


I could use some more SP. Attack. >:}


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

Been thinking about this today, so I'll share my thoughts here
No, not those thoughts, the SFW ones.

What do you reckon is next? Gen 3 and 4 had remakes, Gen 5 had sequel games. Will we get a Pokemon Z, or maybe something new like DLC instead? Nintendo have already said they won't be doing more remakes, but maybe an alternative will be used. Thoughts?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

You can share those thoughts, really. We won't mind. In fact, I encourage it. Please. 
I'd be surprised if we got DLC. I expect some sort of Pokemon Z instead, with something to differentiate it from other third versions.


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2013)

I want another shadow PokÃ©mon game.


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You can share those thoughts, really. We won't mind. In fact, I encourage it. Please.
> I'd be surprised if we got DLC. I expect some sort of Pokemon Z instead, with something to differentiate it from other third versions.



Kalos is France, right? We're gonna get Germany and relive the Pokemon war.

New pokemon will include Terribleart, and his evolution Fuhrart.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm assuming a Pokemon Z, given that the third uber is called *Z*ygarde and loosely resembles a Z.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You can share those thoughts, really. We won't mind. In fact, I encourage it. Please.



Oh my.


I was wondering if perhaps that, since this game gave a hell of a lot of access to Kanto stuff, we would get a game for Hoenn stuff. I wouldn't say another region, maybe another game set in Hoenn? Something to bring some of those Pokemon to the new field, like the starters and legenderies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm stunned. No sexy Pyroar babes have crossed my path yet.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi, you are losing your touch =(

I already found 2.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 18, 2013)

I was hunting for a certain pokemon and a shiny Dedenne popped up randomly. :'D

He's so cute~ X3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2013)

[yt]AlxaWFDCDUE[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> Because a game with 700+ monsters needs something like that added in. -_-
> 
> GAME FREAK MAKES THE GAMES.



GAME FREAK is a subsidiary of Nintendo- they are 53% owned by Nintendo so if they wanted to cross promote other games that they sell in the Pokemon games, more power to 'em. You could always draw upon earlier ideas in Pokemon creation- it could also be argued that the Pokemon Jigglypuff was inspired by Kirby, especially given their similar movesets in Smash Bros. HAL, which programed Kirby, worked on Smash Bros. Also, the Pokemon franchise was rented out by HAL to create Pokemon Snap, which took part in a promotion with Blockbuster (RIP) for a Pokemon photography contest, as well as Pokemon Stadium. I don't know if anyone really cared for either of those two games but not every Pokemon game was made by Game Freak.

I also would not be surprised if rejected Pokemon ideas might find their way into other Nintendo games, because obviously the subsidiaries would work laterally to see which ideas fit best in which game. If HAL and Game Freak really are so close, then I suspect the enemies I played against in Mother 3 could have been rejected Pokemon. HAL and Game Freak being so close would also explain why the layout of Pokemon and Earthbound are very close- both are RPGs set in a modern world, both have teenage protagonists, and both use a sense of humor to tell engaging stories. It's just that Pokemon was the commercial success that Earthbound never became.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I was hunting for a certain pokemon and a shiny Dedenne popped up randomly. :'D
> 
> He's so cute~ X3



I'm kinda jealous, Dedenne is adorable


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm kinda jealous, Dedenne is adorable



Dedenne is adorable, I agree but it looks like Nintendo really liked the marketability of Pikachu, the franchise mascot and redrew him several times. First, they made him blue and named it Marill, now they give him a more mouse-like appearance and an electrical cord tail. However, you can't really replace the face of a franchise.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> GAME FREAK is a subsidiary of Nintendo- they are 53% owned by Nintendo so if they wanted to cross promote other games that they sell in the Pokemon games, more power to 'em. You could always draw upon earlier ideas in Pokemon creation- it could also be argued that the Pokemon Jigglypuff was inspired by Kirby, especially given their similar movesets in Smash Bros. HAL, which programed Kirby, worked on Smash Bros. Also, the Pokemon franchise was rented out by HAL to create Pokemon Snap, which took part in a promotion with Blockbuster (RIP) for a Pokemon photography contest, as well as Pokemon Stadium. I don't know if anyone really cared for either of those two games but not every Pokemon game was made by Game Freak.


And I'm fucking glad they don't fill pokemon with pointless cameos. 
Smash Bros. is something very different, I highly doubt they had similar movesets because of that. (Though Jigglypuff's design could have been inspired by Kirby. Though they look different enough that it's not an obnoxious.)
Yeah I know a lot of the spin offs are handled by more than just game freak. 



> I also would not be surprised if rejected Pokemon ideas might find their way into other Nintendo games, because obviously the subsidiaries would work laterally to see which ideas fit best in which game. If HAL and Game Freak really are so close, then I suspect the enemies I played against in Mother 3 could have been rejected Pokemon. HAL and Game Freak being so close would also explain why the layout of Pokemon and Earthbound are very close- *both are RPGs set in a modern world, both have teenage protagonists, and both use a sense of humor to tell engaging stories*. It's just that Pokemon was the commercial success that Earthbound never became.


Because that's a completely original thing. I seriously doubt any of those were pokemon (I've seen the sprites, none having anything pokemon-ish about them).
Though certain elements of pokemon seem to have slight influences from Mother. Such as Mewtwo/Giegue or FR/LG Blue's jacket looking a lot like the masked man's.
(Though this could be the influence of Creatures Inc.)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> And I'm fucking glad they don't fill pokemon with pointless cameos.
> Smash Bros. is something very different, I highly doubt they had similar movesets because of that. (Though Jigglypuff's design could have been inspired by Kirby. Though they look different enough that it's not an obnoxious.)
> Yeah I know a lot of the spin offs are handled by more than just game freak.
> 
> ...



Of course, again where Earthbound only became a cult classic that failed miserably in the financial sense, Pokemon became pretty much the reason why Nintendo has been able to dominate the handheld market for so long. Itoi was more of an artiste who wanted to see his vision of a kid's coming-of-age story in a land that resembled suburban America come to life, even if it became a money pit. Tajiri ended up creating a cash cow, based on his love of capturing insects and battling them as a kid in one of Tokyo's forested wards. One was a commercial failure that serves as a sort of time capsule to the 1990's to a hardcore dedicated group, the other a monumental success that turned many '90s kids into anime-loving Nipponophiles. 

Seeing as how they were both working on projects at the same time, I still like to think that one bled into the other. I for one would love to have seen plot elements from Earthbound put into Pokemon, like a crime syndicate similar to the Happy Happyists, or that you're saving the world in Pokemon from evil and people aren't exactly apathetic about it. The citizens of Threed have a zombie invasion and they're too sacred to come out of their homes, wouldn't it be nice if the NPCs in Pokemon were as aware of their surroundings. If they weren't so oblivious, they would be embracing the idea of seeing legendary Pokemon they worshipped as gods. If I was taught that these legendaries were active in the Pokemon creation story, and that they'd emerged again somewhere in the region where I lived, I'd be overjoyed to have been alive to see the various divinities that put the Poke-world in existence.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Dedenne is adorable, I agree but it looks like Nintendo really liked the marketability of Pikachu, the franchise mascot and redrew him several times. First, they made him blue and named it Marill, now they give him a more mouse-like appearance and an electrical cord tail. However, you can't really replace the face of a franchise.


None of the Pika-clones have been able to capture the cute but not too cute charm of Pikachu.
And too think Clefairy was gonna be the mascot originally. 



DarrylWolf said:


> Itoi was more of an artiste who wanted to see his vision of a kid's coming-of-age story in a land that resembled suburban America come to life, even if it became a money pit. Tajiri ended up creating a cash cow, based on his love of capturing insects and battling them as a kid in one of Tokyo's forested wards. One was a commercial failure that serves as a sort of time capsule to the 1990's to a hardcore dedicated group, the other a monumental success that turned many '90s kids into anime-loving Nipponophiles.


 à² _à²


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> None of the Pika-clones have been able to capture the cute but not too cute charm of Pikachu.









Now go jump off the highest peak you can find. :c


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> None of the Pika-clones have been able to capture the cute but not too cute charm of Pikachu.
> And too think Clefairy was gonna be the mascot originally.



It's not that Clefairy isn't cute and marketable, it's just pink and feminine. If that was the face of Pokemon, then how would Nintendo get prepubescent American boys to think that this wasn't a "girls' toy" and buy into it. Besides, when Ash got Pikachu as his first Pokemon- and we all thought of ourselves as Ash- there wasn't going to be another Pokemon that would dethrone Pikachu as the most popular.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Now go jump off the highest peak you can find. :c


It's TOO cute.




DarrylWolf said:


> It's not that Clefairy isn't cute and marketable, it's just pink and feminine. If that was the face of Pokemon, then how would Nintendo get prepubescent American boys to think that this wasn't a "girls' toy" and buy into it. Besides, when Ash got Pikachu as his first Pokemon- and we all thought of ourselves as Ash- there wasn't going to be another Pokemon that would dethrone Pikachu as the most popular.


That's what I was saying about the "too cute" thing.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 19, 2013)

I actually like the pikaclones more than Pikachu itself. ^^; I've tried using every generations "Pikachu" and the only two that have preformed to my standards were Emolga and Dedenne. Everyone else was just to frail to fight much of anything. (I'm not saying that Dedenne and Emolga aren't frail, because they are, but their dual-typing makes up for it.)

I love using Dedenne in battle, especially against dragons and fighting mons. >: D

I actually almost added my new Dedenne to my tournament team. XD


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate Dedenne oh god. 

That thing never dies in one hit, Nuzzles my face, and then murders me with Fairy magic. Aaaaaaa

ED: Wahey, my strategy seems to work. At the cost of just three debuffs, I can get 11 stat boosts in one turn.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish Nintendo would keep an open ear to which minigames people liked in the games and try to make them permanent additions, through each future installment. I remember the mining minigame in Sinnoh's underground as extremely fun, and I loved the Animal Crossing-like appeal of designing your own "base" in Hoenn and Sinnoh, there were also Beauty Pageants that you could link up with others and see which Pokemon had the best-looking moves in front of judges. I know Nintendo has to get rid of some minigames to make room for others but there were definite hits that, looking back, they should have kept. And I don't think anyone applauded them when they gave into pressure and eliminated gambling altogether.

Another thing I love is the final battle against the champion's background music has always been appropriately awesome. But after hearing "Pokey Means Business" from Earthbound, I'd love to hear a heavy metal final boss theme and I know that Game Freak and Nintendo could pull it off.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 19, 2013)

That dude outside the daycare always wears his baseball cap backwards! It's like Nintendo decided it would be funny because it'd be difficult to see if he'd turned around.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I was confused at first... 
They totally did it on purpose. v___v


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 19, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> That dude outside the daycare always wears his baseball cap backwards! It's like Nintendo decided it would be funny because it'd be difficult to see if he'd turned around.



I've noticed sometimes you can catch him with an egg before he turns around, so if you think its been a while it worth checking.
Still havent got any basterd shines...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> None of the Pika-clones have been able to capture the cute but not too cute charm of Pikachu.


Does Pichu count?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 19, 2013)

D: No way! They ban you from using the word 'Shazam' in Pokemon Nicknames.
.. I need to think of a new nickname.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> D: No way! They ban you from using the word 'Shazam' in Pokemon Nicknames.
> .. I need to think of a new nickname.



While you can't use the names of other Pokemon when naming Pokemon, you can give them nicknames that strongly imply other types. Naming a Blastoise "Blowtorch" or a Venusaur "Sparky" or a Pikachu "Rocky" is a good strategy, because then your opponent will inevitably use the wrong type.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Does Pichu count?


Too cute.



DrDingo said:


> D: No way! They ban you from using the word 'Shazam' in Pokemon Nicknames.
> .. I need to think of a new nickname.


Yet I get a PokÃ©mon named "YummyCum" through wonder trade. -_-



DarrylWolf said:


> While you can't use the names of other Pokemon when naming Pokemon, you can give them nicknames that strongly imply other types. Naming a Blastoise "Blowtorch" or a Venusaur "Sparky" or a Pikachu "Rocky"* is a good strategy, because then your opponent will inevitably use the wrong type*.


 If they're stupid.


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yet I get a PokÃ©mon named "YummyCum" through wonder trade. -_-



I named two boxes of Slowpoke "Nicolas Cage" and sent them through Wonder Trade. 

That must've been fun. :3c


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Icky said:


> I named two boxes of Slowpoke "Nicolas Cage" and sent them through Wonder Trade.
> 
> That must've been fun. :3c


That's Fucking creepy.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> While you can't use the names of other Pokemon when naming Pokemon, you can give them nicknames that strongly imply other types. Naming a Blastoise "Blowtorch" or a Venusaur "Sparky" or a Pikachu "Rocky" is a good strategy, because then your opponent will inevitably use the wrong type.



 In battles with other players, you don't get a forewarning of any kind. It just sends out the Pokemon, and you have to use a turn if you want to switch 'mon to counter it - after you've seen it, that is.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 19, 2013)

They also don't let you name your pokemon Hashtag. Good job for you GF.  (however, you can name your mon #YOLO Swag....)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

Yiff's not censored. :3


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yiff's not censored. :3



Cause Sugimori is a furry.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

In Japan, it is called kemono.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> While you can't use the names of other Pokemon when naming Pokemon, you can give them nicknames that strongly imply other types. Naming a Blastoise "Blowtorch" or a Venusaur "Sparky" or a Pikachu "Rocky" is a good strategy, because then your opponent will inevitably use the wrong type.




You've never played pokemon with an actual live person, have you? 


#foreveralone


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2013)

I've made a lot of bad choices in my life... but the choice I regret the most is not picking the yellow bike.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

So I recently found out about EV and IV Powers that might improve my abysmal performance at battles- that's a sight for very sore eyes. However, the bad news is I am worried about whether or not it's too late. Pokemon are set at Lvl. 50 for competitive battles so would that mean any vitamin consumption, EV Points, Super-Training regiments, Berry Juices, and IV Powers are all null and void by the fact they happened after Level 51. If I had known this, I would have kept a set of battle Pokemon who never would reach Level 51 so that their stats could get boosted as much as humanly possible and not have it invalidated by a technicality.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> So I recently found out about EV and IV Powers that might improve my abysmal performance at battles- that's a sight for very sore eyes. However, the bad news is I am worried about whether or not it's too late. Pokemon are set at Lvl. 50 for competitive battles so would that mean any vitamin consumption, EV Points, Super-Training regiments, Berry Juices, and IV Powers are all null and void by the fact they happened after Level 51. If I had known this, I would have kept a set of battle Pokemon who never would reach Level 51 so that their stats could get boosted as much as humanly possible and not have it invalidated by a technicality.



Oh no no, not at all homes. 

You can add EV'S even when topped at lv 100. They changed it in 5th gen. As long as you do fight the right pokemon it'll still count. If you're playing an older game (pre 5th gen) you have until lv 100 to apply your EV's. Plus there are berries and vitamins that can tweak the points you put into a stat. 

But in X and Y, it's been easier to apply and monitor EV's and IV's more than ever. Super Training is the simplest way to train, with there being other options that work just as well if not better. IV's have to be bred correctly, and the judge in Kiloude City can tell you which stats have the best values.

Edit: or you can get lucky and just find a bombastic Pokemon out in the wild.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You've never played pokemon with an actual live person, have you?
> 
> 
> #foreveralone



Yes. I have and I've lost quite a number of times, but i have won some games, usually against other "casual" gamers. I remember in Gen One they would often say "Player is about to use X" and some unscrupulous ones decided to switch nametags to gain type mismatches or use gobbledygook to keep their opponents guessing. Now, I've found the Pokemon is revealed to you the moment it pops out of the ball, meaning you can't get intentionally misinformed by anyone, or misinform others. I'm sort of glad they only count victories because if I saw 8 wins, 9001 losses, I'd be more than willing to burn it to the ground and start from scratch. Or buy the other copy and realize I am undefeated in Pokemon Y.

 Looking back, if I had thought about the Level 50 cap for stats, I would have kept my Pokemon from getting beyond it, I could have bred replicas of the Pokemon I already owned, gotten them past Level 50, and used them to beat the Elite Four, while a competitive battle team would have gotten pumped so full of vitamins their blood would have a street value. The best Pokemon I have are all Level 51 and up so no matter how much soccer they played in Super Training after level 51 or the EV Powers they might be picking up, they are rendered void by the regression of being Level 50. Of course, I could sign up for battles that cap at Level 100 but I would still need to grind to get them to Level 100 and use EV Powers until then. With a Ditto, I could breed the Pokemon and do exactly this but it all takes time, which is something I really have less and less of these days.

I also reverted my own Pokemon's names to the original ones when I found that Nintendo rooted out the "Trainer is about to use" Cheat. This means that while every Pokemon except one has their original name, that name could never be changed in a trade. The only one I kept was a male Delphox I affectionately named "Fox McCloud". Helps keep my spirits up to know that I have a Pokemon named after the main character of a game that made a Furry out of me. Before I knew about foxes' reputation in the fandom, I thought Fox McCloud would have been cool to emulate.


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes. I have and I've lost quite a number of times, but i have won some games, usually against other "casual" gamers. I remember in Gen One they would often say "Player is about to use X" and some unscrupulous ones decided to switch nametags to gain type mismatches or use gobbledygook to keep their opponents guessing. Now, I've found the Pokemon is revealed to you the moment it pops out of the ball, meaning you can't get intentionally misinformed by anyone, or misinform others. I'm sort of glad they only count victories because if I saw 8 wins, 9001 losses, I'd be more than willing to burn it to the ground and start from scratch.
> 
> Looking back, if I had thought about the Level 50 cap for stats, I would have kept my Pokemon from getting beyond it, I could have bred replicas of the Pokemon I already owned, gotten them past Level 50, and used them to beat the Elite Four, while a competitive battle team would have gotten pumped so full of vitamins their blood would have a street value. The best Pokemon I have are all Level 51 and up so no matter how much soccer they played in Super Training after level 51 or the EV Powers they might be picking up, they are rendered void by the regression of being Level 50. Of course, I could sign up for battles that cap at Level 100 but I would still need to grind to get them to Level 100 and use EV Powers until then.



...Again, they aren't rendered void at all. You can have pokemon as high as you want enter online battle, and they'll just get bumped down to Lv. 50. Stats don't change. (I think, anyway.)

hurp durp how do stats


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes. I have and I've lost quite a number of times, but i have won some games, usually against other "casual" gamers. I remember in Gen One they would often say "Player is about to use X" and some unscrupulous ones decided to switch nametags to gain type mismatches or use gobbledygook to keep their opponents guessing.




Once again, you're speaking out of your ass. That was never the case. Not even in gen 1 unless it was against an npc trainer.


#StillForeverAlone


----------



## Distorted (Nov 19, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Again, they aren't rendered void at all. You can have pokemon as high as you want enter online battle, and they'll just get bumped down to Lv. 50. Stats don't change. (I think, anyway.)



They will change, but since the Pokemon is at lv 50 rather than lv100 their EV's are halved. So if you invested say 252 EV points to a stat, only 126 points would be represented. In a lv 100 fight, all EV's are counted and represented in the stat since the pokemon is at it's max level.


----------



## Icky (Nov 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> They will change, but since the Pokemon is at lv 50 rather than lv100 their EV's are halved. So if you invested say 252 EV points to a stat, only 126 points would be counted. In a lv 100 fight, all EV's are counted and represented in the stat since the pokemon is at it's max level.



Oh. So a Lv. 50 mon with exactly half-trained EVs would perform the same as a Lv. 100 mon with full EVs?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Once again, you're speaking out of your ass. That was never the case. Not even in gen 1 unless it was against an npc trainer.
> 
> 
> #StillForeverAlone



No, I remember reading in a Nintendo Power about competitive battlers who would name one Pokemon after the other to fool people, next to the woman who named her Butterfree "Margarine" because it was butter-free. I thought to myself that it would be a devious strategy. Pokemon has come a long way from 1998 when that simple triangular relationship illustrated in the enclosed instruction book, alongside the type effectiveness chart (those would come in handy and still do) was what we had to go on.




 I had no illusions that it would ever get this grand and complex but knowing your types is something basic that would help any competitor out. I think the time I realized the importance of type was in 2001 when Sudowoodo was unveiled. 




For people who used the appearance or color of a Pokemon to tell its type, this showed us not to do that.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oh. So a Lv. 50 mon with exactly half-trained EVs would perform the same as a Lv. 100 mon with full EVs?



Not quite. It's just that the EV's scale with the Pokemon's level and don't represent the full value until lv 100. 

252 EV's equal 63 points to a stat at lv 100 (4 EV's equal 1 stat point). That same 252 points at lv 50 are scaled down to half so that stat would only have 31.5 points counted. It's because at lv 50 more EV points are needed to equal a stat point (8 EV's equal 1 stat point at lv 50). Because of this scale, battles at lv 100 are rather different because the full potential of a trained pokemon comes out. 63 points make a very noticeable difference when fighting a pokemon. IV's work in a similar way being scaled with the pokemon's level. When combined with natures and items, you're messin with some scary stuff then.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Not quite. It's just that the EV's scale with the Pokemon's level and don't represent the full value until lv 100.
> 
> 252 EV's equal 63 points to a stat at lv 100 (4 EV's equal 1 stat point). That same 252 points at lv 50 are scaled down to half so that stat would only have 31.5 points counted. It's because at lv 50 more EV points are needed to equal a stat point (8 EV's equal 1 stat point at lv 50). Because of this scale, battles at lv 100 are rather different because the full potential of a trained pokemon comes out. 63 points make a very noticeable difference when fighting a pokemon. IV's work in a similar way being scaled with the pokemon's level. When combined with natures and items, you're messin with some scary stuff then.



I feel for all the Magikarps that were culled for their EV powers, but I'm kind of glad we know their use. If destroying large numbers of Pokemon were needed to gain EV points in droves, why not have a place where they could all surround and your Pokemon could channel his inner Miyamoto Musashi and just take dozens of them down at once to mega-grind your ev powers. I've heard of hordes but I don't know how many Pokemon can be expected to show up in a horde.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I feel for all the Magikarps that were culled for their EV powers, but I'm kind of glad we now their use. If destroying large numbers of Pokemon were needed to gain EV points in droves, why not have a place where they could all surround and your Pokemon could channel his inner Miyamoto Musashi and just take dozens of them down at once to mega-grind your ev powers.



The closest thing we have to that right now are horde battles. Actually 5 pokemon seems plenty enough to train off of at a time. I can't imagine running into more of them. A horde of Floatzel can wipe you out if you're not prepared. I think they were all around lv 27 which freaked me out a bit.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> The closest thing we have to that right now are horde battles. Actually 5 pokemon seems plenty enough to train off of at a time. I can't imagine running into more of them. A horde of Floatzel can wipe you out if you're not prepared. I think they were all around lv 27 which freaked me out a bit.



Of course, we need hordes of very weak Pokemon- like Level 5- so we can mass-murder them for the EV Points. And after years of fighting monsters, we'll become the monsters.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I remember in Gen One they would often say "Player is about to use X" and some unscrupulous ones decided to switch nametags to gain type mismatches or use gobbledygook to keep their opponents guessing.


That only happened for NPCs.




> I also reverted my own Pokemon's names to the original ones when I found that Nintendo rooted out the "Trainer is about to use" Cheat


Cheat?!
It never fucking existed. 



DarrylWolf said:


> *No, I remember reading in a Nintendo Power about competitive battlers who would name one Pokemon after the other to fool people*, next to the woman who named her Butterfree "Margarine" because it was butter-free. I thought to myself that it would be a devious strategy.


Yeah, I'm sure that's why they did it. Who where they battling, children? 



SirRob said:


> I've made a lot of bad choices in my life... but the choice I regret the most is not picking the yellow bike.


 I just laughed my ass off.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> No, I remember reading in a Nintendo Power about competitive battlers who would name one Pokemon after the other to fool people, next to the woman who named her Butterfree "Margarine" because it was butter-free. I thought to myself that it would be a devious strategy. Pokemon has come a long way from 1998 when that simple triangular relationship illustrated in the enclosed instruction book, alongside the type effectiveness chart (those would come in handy and still do) was what we had to go on.
> 
> I had no illusions that it would ever get this grand and complex but knowing your types is something basic that would help any competitor out. I think the time I realized the importance of type was in 2001 when Sudowoodo was unveiled.
> 
> For people who used the appearance or color of a Pokemon to tell its type, this showed us not to do that.




Link me the article. Do it. Make my day. PLEASE make my day. My boner cannot get any bigger.



Of course, if you can't, you'll forever be regarded as "Ill-informed" in the holy book of Toshabi. Those whose names fall victim to thy mighty record in such a manner shall be damned to an eternity to Dragoneer's bad dragon closet.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Because of this scale, battles at lv 100 are rather different because the full potential of a trained pokemon comes out.


Not true -- EVERY factor that goes into the calculation of a Pokemon's stats (except for an absolute minimum 10 HP and 5 points per stat) is scaled by level, so the actual end result is more or less the same regardless of what said level actually is.  E.g. if at Lv.50 your untrained Pokemon has an Attack stat of 150, full EV training gives it +31 points (or about +20%).  At Lv.100 the same Pokemon would have an untrained Attack stat of 300 and full EV training is worth +63 points (_also_ a +20% increase).

In fact, the _entire battle_ plays out more or less the same regardless of whether it's a Lv.50 or Lv.100 battle.  Heck, even if it was a Lv.10 battle it'd still play out about the same.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Not true -- EVERY factor that goes into the calculation of a Pokemon's stats (except for an absolute minimum 10 HP and 5 points per stat) is scaled by level, so the actual end result is more or less the same regardless of what said level actually is.  E.g. if at Lv.50 your untrained Pokemon has an Attack stat of 150, full EV training gives it +31 points (or about +20%).  At Lv.100 the same Pokemon would have an untrained Attack stat of 300 and full EV training is worth +63 points (_also_ a +20% increase).
> 
> In fact, the _entire battle_ plays out more or less the same regardless of whether it's a Lv.50 or Lv.100 battle.  Heck, even if it was a Lv.10 battle it'd still play out about the same.



Yeah, the level of a Pokemon is really just important in singleplayer.
All you really have to worry about is getting to level 50 because online the level is scaled down to 50 but not up.

Oh and nicknames actually do throw me off a lot. If you change a Pokemon's name and I don't know what Pokemon it was to begin with I can't look them up online to check their weaknesses ;__;


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Aye, as Strata said. The most important number, 'damage', is almost entirely worked out using only ratios and multipliers. Because of this, the only thing that matters is whether or not there is consistent scaling per level. The absolute/true value of EVs and IVs isn't important because EVs and IVs manifest as 'boost per level', not 'boost'.

Capping pokemon at level 50 is merely a choice of convenience; most PokÃ©mon are 'ready' by level 50, in that they'll be fully evolved and have completed movesets, and the HP stat is still high enough to allow for a high granularity of damage. It also makes sure that players put a decent, but not inconvenient, amount of time into training and preparing their PokÃ©mon.

ED:


Spoiler: images


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's a lot more convenient than leveling them up to level 100 just for the sake of having them all on the same level XD 50 really does make the most sense.
If you want a move from a higher level you can always just continue training the Pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, the steel Elite Four member is pretty smart. Rather than try to take out my Dedenne he used spikes. Then rather than heal his almost-dead Klefki, he spiked again. I'm pretty sure Klefki was in the healing range. Too bad for him my I just volt switched to Charizard. ^^; Good try though. 

I don't know why, but I just like this guy so I always fight him last (because what he says when you fight him first is kinda sad). :3

Malva though can freaking die. D:<


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2013)

Man, Wikstrom's team totally could have been more knight-themed. Bisharp, Escavalier... ...Cobalion...


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

I really wish the Elite Four had full teams. That'd be so awesome~ 

Oh man, if they had minor legendaries... That'd be so sweet~!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Not true -- EVERY factor that goes into the calculation of a Pokemon's stats (except for an absolute minimum 10 HP and 5 points per stat) is scaled by level, so the actual end result is more or less the same regardless of what said level actually is.  E.g. if at Lv.50 your untrained Pokemon has an Attack stat of 150, full EV training gives it +31 points (or about +20%).  At Lv.100 the same Pokemon would have an untrained Attack stat of 300 and full EV training is worth +63 points (_also_ a +20% increase).
> 
> In fact, the _entire battle_ plays out more or less the same regardless of whether it's a Lv.50 or Lv.100 battle.  Heck, even if it was a Lv.10 battle it'd still play out about the same.



Thank you for clarifying on that. What you said was true. It's just that the last lv 100 fight I had (which was a while back I have to admit) felt very exaggerated as I was fighting a Snorlax I could not beat. But 500 hp will make anything difficult honestly.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Wow, the steel Elite Four member is pretty smart. Rather than try to take out my Dedenne he used spikes. Then rather than heal his almost-dead Klefki, he spiked again. I'm pretty sure Klefki was in the healing range. Too bad for him my I just volt switched to Charizard. ^^; Good try though.
> 
> I don't know why, but I just like this guy so I always fight him last (because what he says when you fight him first is kinda sad). :3
> 
> Malva though can freaking die. D:<



You're actually using strategy to beat the Elite Four- in the past, it was not too hard to just grind past their levels and use as many Revives and Full Restores to win wars of attrition against the Elite Four and Champion. But now, you say they actually use strategies that make winning against them something to take pride in. Thanks for the heads up! I wouldn't think that they level up commensurate to every challenger so you could still keep grinding to 15 levels higher than them and beat them that way.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

They're a lot better than they used to be. I hated Karen's Umbreon from Johto. Y'know the one that used moonlight and double team the whole time? Or Drake and his dancing dragons of doom. So much hate back then.


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2013)

Distorted said:


> They're a lot better than they used to be. I hated Karen's Umbreon from Johto. Y'know the one that used moonlight and double team the whole time? Or Drake and his dancing dragons of doom. So much hate back then.



Kage's

fucking

Muk.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

The Elite Four has never bugged me until I nuzlocked. I now hate Lance and his stupid triple Dragonite threat. D:<

I made a stupid mistake that resulted in his Aerodactyl OHKOing my Dragon-slaying Gyrados. Then of course I lost three other team mates trying to take down those monsters. Screw you Dragonite! D:< 

To this day I make sure to always have a dragon-slayer on the team.

Edit: Have you guys seen a shiny mega Gengar yet? 






I NEED THIS! I shall release all my Chespin and make room to begin breeding this gorgeous demon.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Whitney's Miltank is hands down the hardest fight in pokemon history.


----------



## Icky (Nov 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> The Elite Four has never bugged me until I nuzlocked. I now hate Lance and his stupid triple Dragonite threat. D:<
> 
> I made a stupid mistake that resulted in his Aerodactyl OHKOing my Dragon-slaying Gyrados. Then of course I lost three other team mates trying to take down those monsters. Screw you Dragonite! D:<
> 
> ...



You should get some Proactiv for that zit on his forehead, though.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Shiny Mega Gengar is beautiful.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

More like terrifying. The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

Icky said:


> You should get some Proactiv for that zit on his forehead, though.



True, that's the only thing that bugs me about him. The eyes would have been cooler if they were blue or red, but I still really like him. :3

However, a true fighter does not simply let facial blemishes come between him and victory.


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Misomie said:


> True, that's the only thing that bugs me about him. The eyes would have been cooler if they were blue or red, but I still really like him. :3
> 
> However, a true fighter does not simply let facial blemishes come between him and victory.


I don't like the forehead thing either.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whitney's Miltank is hands down the hardest fight in pokemon history.



What, you didn't have a Geodude?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> What, you didn't have a Geodude?



A female Geodude to be specific.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> What, you didn't have a Geodude?



He was infatuated.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess it went sort of like this...

[video=youtube;oGtZnEhftbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGtZnEhftbc[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> All you really have to worry about is getting to level 50 because online the level is scaled down to 50 but not up.


I haven't done any G6 battles but I'm pretty sure it works both ways.

One thing interesting about levels is that the raw power of one Pokemon versus another is equal to their level ratio_^4_.  The Attack stats are scaled by level and _damage_ is scaled by level (true - if you have two Pokemon with the same Attack stat but different levels, e.g. Ditto versus non-Ditto, the higher-level one does more damage!), but on the defensive side, total durability (i.e. HP and Defenses) are scaled by level too.  E.g. a Lv.20 Pokemon does four times the damage as a Lv.10 Pokemon (and can sustain 4 times the attacks).

So really, a horde of five wild Pokemon at half the level is only 25% more damaging than a single wild Pokemon of the usual level.  Yes it's a threat, but it's really the status moves (which aren't scaled by level) that'll screw you over.  E.g. five Wingull all using Supersonic on you...



BRN said:


> The absolute/true value of EVs and IVs isn't important because EVs and IVs manifest as 'boost per level', not 'boost'.


True.  In some RPG's level-up boosts are provided from a look-up table and stat-boosting items give you a flat, one-time increase to that stat.  *Pokemon is not one of those RPG's.*

Another funny thing about stats:  From an absolute standpoint, you should EV train a Pokemon's Nature-boosted stat because of that extra 10% yield because that gets you the biggest pointwise return; you also want a Nature that emphasizes a strong stat because that also gets you the biggest pointwise return.  But from a _ratio_ standpoint, neither of the above matter whatsoever!  The Nature boost is 10%, and 10% is 10% regardless of whether it's a strong or weak stat.  EVs and IVs on the other hand are not a percentage, so you actually get better _percent_ returns if you use EV's to shore up a weak stat than power up a strong one.  Especially if the weak stats are Defense.

Oh, BTW in one of the postgame battles I had my Mega Absol Me First a Dark Pulse on a Mandibuzz.  It WRECKED that bird.  Turns out that Absol's Mega form cranks his Sp.Atk and Speed up to Zoroark levels of power (though physical Attack is still his best stat by far).


----------



## Misomie (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh man. I'm beginning to love my Noivern more and more. She took a hypnosis and then woke up the very next turn and 2HKOed a Gengar. Then she fought a Honchcrow that tried to stall with protect. So she smacked it with a hurricane and confused it and then she knocked it out the next turn after it hurt itself. Then she went up against a Scrafty and it set up substitute and prepared focus punch. Noire's beautiful ability ignored that substitute and destroyed the Scrafty. A clean sweep in the Battle Maison~ 

I'm also loving Hurricane more and more. I was originally going to replace it with Draco Meteor but... it's just been so good to me. D: (And lately it's been more accurate than Air Slash. What the heck Air Slash! Stop freaking missing! D:<)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2013)

WARNING - back alley rumors claim there are more Mega evolutions waiting to be revealed, possibly meaning event Megas!



Spoiler: Even more mega evolutions?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> WARNING - back alley rumors claim there are more Mega evolutions waiting to be revealed, possibly meaning event Megas!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even more mega evolutions?




And I thought Latios couldn't look any more stupid than it originally did.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2013)

Man Pokemon is great we got garbage and ice cream cones and airplanes


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Man Pokemon is great we got garbage and ice cream cones and airplanes



And Groucho Marx in a Devo hat.




And a drag queen in blackface




And her possible husband, a creepy clown with devil's horns.




And the entire alphabet.





Gotta admit, we got some pretty good-looking and awe inspiring and some Pokemon that were pretty gimmicky or that would have been difficult to have taken seriously.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know why, but I really want to do a nuzlocke with an unown on the team. X3Or at least train one on a team. I almost did once before because the exclamation one is pretty cool. X3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I don't know why, but I really want to do a nuzlocke with an unown on the team. X3Or at least train one on a team. I almost did once before because the exclamation one is pretty cool. X3



Unown is useless, it knows only one move- Hidden Power and its only purpose is to reward the insane completists who absolutely have to have every Pokemon out there. I got my letter, just to say I did it back in 2001 with Silver and that was it. When I played HeartGold ten years later, I didn't even bother with them because it's a gimmick. You don't really need Unown, the only redeeming characteristic is that the Ruins are one of the most delightfully weird and oddly relaxing places in the entire series. It's hard not to feel like the place is just a little creepy, and yeah I did see the movie about Unown.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

I know they're useless, I just think it'd be fun to goof around with one on a team. X3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I know they're useless, I just think it'd be fun to goof around with one on a team. X3


I wonder what human versions of the Pokemon we like would actually look like. I have a cowboy Lucario on my profile, which I thought would be appropriate for the headband-wearing Pokemon

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12117628/


----------



## Misomie (Nov 21, 2013)

I bet Unown would be the creepiest.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Man Pokemon is great we got garbage and ice cream cones and airplanes



And rocks:





Balloons:





Living PokÃ©balls:





Living feces:





And flying magnet things:





I am pretty sure that rumor may be true to some extend though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

There's not really much room for the 'rumor' to be false; it was revealed by a hacker a while back along with the event legendaries. I'm pretty sure it was the only mega that was found. 

--

So, I tried using my dark team in battle spot to practice. Nnnnnnnnope. Not a winner, this team.
(but still enough to beat Toshabutt)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> And rocks:
> 
> 
> Balloons:
> ...



Don't forget a blob Pokemon that turns into...other Pokemon!!!!1


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

And the Pokemon world, like the inside of a Disney movie, would be a vegetarian's worst nightmare. All the plants they would like to eat would be alive and sentient.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

...What do they eat in Pokemon's world.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...What do they eat in Pokemon's world.


Mild Lansat berry Stroganoffs, Flare Blitz style.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 21, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> And her possible husband, a creepy clown with devil's horns.



I always thought that that was weird, creepy hair.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

They're mandibles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mild Lansat berry Stroganoffs, Flare Blitz style.



Sounds like a Gordon Ramsay dish. Just say that in your mind in his voice.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So, I tried using my dark team in battle spot to practice. Nnnnnnnnope. Not a winner, this team.
> (but still enough to beat Toshabutt)


This fills me with confidence. 



XoPachi said:


> ...What do they eat in Pokemon's world.


Impish Persim Berries Sludge Wave style. 
Slopoke tails and boiled rare bones.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> This fills me with confidence.
> 
> Impish Persim Berries Sludge Wave style.
> Slopoke tails and boiled rare bones.



There is a Pokemon food chain and I'm certain Pokemon are used as food by humans as well.

The subservience of Pokemon is remarkable. "I know you use for entertainment by having us fight against each other and we're converted to red-colored energy and made to live in homes the size of baseballs, but you can also eat us, too if you get hungry." It already mentions that FarFetch'd carries that leek with it to help you flavor the meal and you don't think the Miltank Farm north of Olivine is just making money off of selling milk, do you?  The people in the Pokemon world have to eat something so they probably eat Pokemon. Makes you wonder if maybe Team Plasma was right. Not wanting to sound like a PETA extremist or anything, but is our treatment of real animals that much better or worse than those living in the fictional Pokemon world.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

At this point my 3ds is more grime than handheld.


----------



## Milo (Nov 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> At this point my 3ds is more grime than handheld.



you mean GRIMER


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2013)

Milo said:


> you mean GRIMER


Nah, it's more dead skin and oils than sludge.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

My 3DS is covered in the blood of my enemies.


----------



## Milo (Nov 21, 2013)

at the clubs


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Milo said:


> at the clubs



You are the best person. <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Crying. ;3;


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I went against three more competitive players (2 losses 1 win) with my thunder team. Those losses could have gone differently though as in one I made a stupid choice and in the other a flinch prevented me from taking out one of his. XP The match I won was pretty cool as well though. :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it me or do you think Delphox has the most irritating cry of any Pokemon ever released? It's not like Pokemon cries were ever melodious at all but the Delphox cry sounds like the shriek of a hysterical woman crying out in sheer terror.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Is it me or do you think Delphox has the most irritating cry of any Pokemon ever released? It's not like Pokemon cries were ever melodious at all but the Delphox cry sounds like the shriek of a hysterical woman crying out in sheer terror.



Honestly, Delphox's cry sounds like it's saying wtf to me. It's pretty silly.


----------



## chocomage (Nov 22, 2013)

What about pikachus cry nowadays? :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Honestly, Delphox's cry sounds like it's saying wtf to me. It's pretty silly.



Well, yeah, some of the games had a way to listen to the Pokemon's cries but you weren't honestly expecting to hear something as good as "Ode to Joy" or "Beethoven's Ninth" coming out of tinny Game Boy speakers, now? I'd ask the question about what exactly does Delphox say but I don't want to reference that horrible, horrible Norwegian song again.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

chocomage said:


> What about pikachus cry nowadays? :V



We finally get the Pikachu cry we heard in the series rather than some vague electric sound. Nintendo must have made sure we got that, as a treat to its fans who wanted to hear it. But other than that, the cries are really just a gimmick- why is he the only one able to enunciate his own name when no one else can, even in the cartoon all Pokemon were able to speak their own names.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

Delphox's cry makes more sense when you learn that it's Japanese name is ãƒžãƒ•ã‚©ã‚¯ã‚·ãƒ¼ or Mafoxy. :I

I liked Pikachu's cry when it was electric sounding.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't like Pikachu's cry that much either. XD I dislike Charizard's new cry as well. Sometimes Dedenne or Noivern can get annoying, but then again, if you're leading with the same mon over and over while hunting/training any cry can get annoying. ^^;


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I don't like Pikachu's cry that much either. XD I dislike Charizard's new cry as well. Sometimes Dedenne or Noivern can get annoying, but then again, if you're leading with the same mon over and over while hunting/training any cry can get annoying. ^^;



Really nice that we get a Pokemon game with good music, considering how bad things were when we played the first few Pokemon games on the Game Boy Color, but the cries of the Pokemon are as annoying as all get out.


----------



## chocomage (Nov 22, 2013)

No lavender town syndrome here!

Also I suppose I should leave my friend code.
3136-6884-6714 player name is Justin. I have a steel safari IIRC 
with skarmory, bronzong and... well... the rest probably isn't important!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

chocomage said:


> No lavender town syndrome here!
> 
> Also I suppose I should leave my friend code.
> 3136-6884-6714 player name is Justin. I have a steel safari IIRC
> with skarmory, bronzong and... well... the rest probably isn't important!



Lavender Town was creepy even for an 8-bit GBC game, but obviously the music has become better as the series has gone along. I could totally envision the street Dancers listening to the jazzy Castelia City BGM and Ecruteak City actually does sound like Kyoto.

I hope that in the next game, we get what we all want. Pokemon battles on motorcycles.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Really nice that we get a Pokemon game with good music, considering how bad things were when we played the first few Pokemon games on the Game Boy Color, but the cries of the Pokemon are as annoying as all get out.


 Oh yes, because "ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT!" would be a lot less annoying.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Oh yes, because "ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT!" would be a lot less annoying.



Which is why Repel was the best thing in the Pokemon world.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Lavender Town was creepy even for an 8-bit GBC game, but obviously the music has become better as the series has gone along. I could totally envision the street Dancers listening to the jazzy Castelia City BGM and Ecruteak City actually does sound like Kyoto.
> 
> I hope that in the next game, we get what we all want. Pokemon battles on motorcycles.



I wouldn't have said the music has become _better_ as the games have gone on... but it's definitely changed. But... I personally think it's amazing how some composers can make music from an 8-bit game so enjoyable - the Johto(sp?) theme from GSC is one of my favourites.

I'm pretty glad that there's tracks from all gens that I have fallen in love with.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Which is why Repel was the best thing in the Pokemon world.


Repels are for losers.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Repels are for losers.


 
When you're trying to get into a new area in the shortest amount of time, Repels are good. Gamers that have limited amounts of time to play and want to get the PCs quickly would find Repels convenient. Though I will admit, when you are backtracking for EV Points you don't need the Repels.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> When you're trying to get into a new area in the shortest amount of time, Repels are good. Gamers that have limited amounts of time to play and want to get the PCs quickly would find Repels convenient. Though I will admit, when you are backtracking for EV Points you don't need the Repels.


 In a game that can save anywhere why would you need to do that?
Nuzlocke runs are different (though a lot go with a no repels rule)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> In a game that can save anywhere why would you need to do that?
> Nuzlocke runs are different (though a lot go with a no repels rule)



Well, I view caves, ocean expanses, and large grassy areas as modules of the game and getting through them to see a new city is important in my eyes, which is why I don't want to be pestered by dozens of repetitive Pokemon asking for my Pokemon to knock them out or to be captured. We may not have checkpoints or save spots in Pokemon, but getting to a city is significant. And we all have to make it through the caves to beat the game, of course. I'm certain we all can relate to how annoying the endless Zubats and Tentacools were all those years ago in Red and Blue, and we still have to deal with repetition today. Now, when hunting for EV Points, we actually seek out Pokemon so we don't need Repels, then. But the first time we're just passing through and we might not necessarily be itching for a fight.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't really like using repels unless I'm trying to chain or if my team is in danger. I prefer the chance of might but probably not finding a shiny over not encountering one at all when I'm just walking about.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2013)

I may go Zapdos hunting, however, YOU CANNOT PARALYZE A ZAPDOS.  How else will I get a decent catch rate modifier?  I think I need to breed an Eevee with Yawn or something (but I don't want to just replace my existing Jolteon, who has the best type+ability for taking on Zapdos anyway).


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I ended up master balling mine because I was nature-hunting and it was taking way too long. @.@ You could evolve that other Eevee into Umbreon (or another defensive one) if you don't want two Jolteons.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I may go Zapdos hunting, however, YOU CANNOT PARALYZE A ZAPDOS.  How else will I get a decent catch rate modifier?  I think I need to breed an Eevee with Yawn or something (but I don't want to just replace my existing Jolteon, who has the best type+ability for taking on Zapdos anyway).



Simple!

Inkay/Malamar learn Hypnosis starting at level 18. 
Zapdos will only have Discharge for an attack, so teach it Light Screen.
Take any method to whittling it down you like from there.

If you raise a Malamar for this, you'll thank me when you realize how ridiculous a Contrary Superpower user is.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2013)

But Yawn NEVER MISSES.  As for whittling down its HP, that's easy:  Super Fang, Super Fang, Super Fang.  I keep it on Noivern's moveset solely for catching wild Pokemon with.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> But Yawn NEVER MISSES.  As for whittling down its HP, that's easy:  Super Fang, Super Fang, Super Fang.  I keep it on Noivern's moveset solely for catching wild Pokemon with.



It's not like the battle is a competition. Live a little, raise something interesting.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I fought this guy with my Thunder team and only lost Nanobyte. However, this was after Nano killed a Xerneas, Talonflame, and severely injured a Blaziken. X3

I traded with the guy after. He's... strange... I first traded Mewtwo to him for a shiny Clawitzer. Then he kept showing me Mewtwo again and again. Then he wanted to trade again so I traded Zapdos back for Mewtwo. He didn't offer Zapdos again, but then he kept offering a shiny Sharpedo. I have nothing to trade for one. He kept offering it so I got to the point that I just exited wifi.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2013)

Shiny water Pokemon aren't even rare, the GTS is flooded with them since they are so easy to get through chain fishing >__>


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I know. I just HATE chaining, I get much too frustrated. Plus I have at least a dozen Mewtwo and birds waiting to be sent over. So basically, I just use them as trade fodder. I really have to many to know what to do with, lol. XD


----------



## BRN (Nov 22, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I fought this guy with my Thunder team and only lost Nanobyte. However, this was after Nano killed a Xerneas, Talonflame, and severely injured a Blaziken. X3
> 
> I traded with the guy after. He's... strange... I first traded Mewtwo to him for a shiny Clawitzer. Then he kept showing me Mewtwo again and again. Then he wanted to trade again so I traded Zapdos back for Mewtwo. He didn't offer Zapdos again, but then he kept offering a shiny Sharpedo. I have nothing to trade for one. He kept offering it so I got to the point that I just exited wifi.



Wanna have a friendly battle sometime? :3

I mean, from the tourney's point of view we'd both be showing our hands, but I'm damn interested to see the engines of rape you have raised. ~


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

BRN said:


> Wanna have a friendly battle sometime? :3
> 
> I mean, from the tourney's point of view we'd both be showing our hands, but I'm damn interested to see the engines of rape you have raised. ~



Sure. Let's have a fight after the tournament. :3

But my god, Nanobyte is so awesome~


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It's not like the battle is a competition. Live a little, raise something interesting.


I don't exactly rush the game, I do take my time to enjoy things.  But still ... Hypnosis has only 60% accuracy ... in the time it takes to use two of those (for an overall 84% chance to sleep), Yawn is _guaranteed_ to put your opponent under.  (And competitively, it almost guarantees your opponent will switch out.)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

UnburntDaenerys has a Chansey in her safari! :0


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I don't exactly rush the game, I do take my time to enjoy things.  But still ... Hypnosis has only 60% accuracy ... in the time it takes to use two of those (for an overall 84% chance to sleep), Yawn is _guaranteed_ to put your opponent under.  (And competitively, it almost guarantees your opponent will switch out.)



You should bear in mind Misty Terrain is a thing now, for Yawn users.

The whole point was just to offer you a solution to your posed question/rhetoric and possibly nudge you to try something. No need to be so serious about it.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> UnburntDaenerys has a Chansey in her safari! :0



No, not the Blissey! Anything but the Blissey! I can't do this again, no no  noooooooooo!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

With this new revelation... along with our latest friend list member... we can now go retro.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> With this new revelation... along with our latest friend list member... we can now go retro.



No more SkamBliss, please. It was long forgotten but now it's back and I don't think I can deal. So...many....flashbacks.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised we didn't see a mega skarmory. Could you imagine?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2013)

It's defense is spectacular as is. To give it more of a defense power up would be crazy. Actually, I sort of wish they did to it what they did to Aggron.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

So I had a couple of matches to test my team after making preparations for Reno. I wasn't able to KO a single Pokemon in any of the matches I had, because I offset my team's balance to an extreme. It's a little discouraging, but I don't think I have any choice but to keep these changes.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm getting increasingly ticked off at my trainer. I thought the basic poses would be more like Black and White's heroine (she was awesome and confident and easily my favorite). However... Her stupid bag (I HATE that stupid bag, it's such an eyesore to look at, come on, give her a backpack or satchel and ditch the purse) only has one dark blue and that's the striped one. Ug. Whenever she changes clothes she does this stupid "tehehe I'm like so totally cute" thing. When she wins a battle, she acts like she's freaking surprised she won whereas the guy knows he's strong. Even her challenge pose is stupid; she looks freaking scared. She's a total girly girl rather than a tomboy so she's the exact opposite of my nature so I get angered by her stupid antics because she's supposed to represent me. Not only all this, but on the trainer ID, she's stinking pidgy-toed. I HATE that pose more than I can put into words. Even in the PR videos she acts like a wuss and it takes time to make her look confident. AUGH! The only reason I chose her was because I normally use a girl for my permanent run. I should have just used a guy and given him my name for Pete's sake. At least he acts like me. :K


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Please understand, this game is made by 40 year old perverts.
I think girl gamers get it pretty bad in general. It's funny because I've heard complaints that girls get more customization options than the guys. Yet the guy is much more of an empty slate, so it's easier to insert yourself as the character.


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2013)

I like to pretend that the way she acts is a cover so no one suspects her to be working for lord Espurr and his army. :I


----------



## Misomie (Nov 23, 2013)

I laughed a bit too hard at this. XD

------

Edit: I just caught a shiny Eevee~!

He's Jolly with adaptability. Maybe I'll keep him as an Eevee for a little cup team. Too cute~ X3 (however his nature works well with Leafeon as well, we'll see)

Of course he has max IVs in Special Attack. Go figure.  

I wanted to catch him in a Premier Ball, but I just went for the quick ball because I didn't have Whiskers with me for some reason. D:<

Edit 2: I caught another shiny Eevee!! >: D

She's Relaxed with her Dream World Ability!! I think I found a tank~ Hmm... X3 (best IVs in HP and Sp. Defense)

I won't evolve anyone until I have enough to choose from. :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay, okay? Okay. So like, I was checking on Serebii's site, and I think this probably tops the spooky hex maniac in the creepy department.


----------



## Teal (Nov 23, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Edit: I just caught a shiny Eevee~!
> 
> He's Jolly with adaptability. Maybe I'll keep him as an Eevee for a little cup team. Too cute~ X3 (however his nature works well with Leafeon as well, we'll see)
> 
> ...


TWO SHINY EEVEE? D:<



SirRob said:


> Okay, okay? Okay. So like, I was checking on Serebii's site, and I think this probably tops the spooky hex maniac in the creepy department.


What's up with his eyes?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

When you do single player multi battles, you have the option to select people from your friend list. But it's not _actually_ them... They've got those creepy eyes.

It's as if Ditto transformed into your friend.


----------



## Teal (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> When you do single player multi battles, you have the option to select people from your friend list. But it's not _actually_ them... They've got those creepy eyes.
> 
> It's as if Ditto transformed into your friend.


Sounds like some kind of creepy take over plot. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's as if Ditto transformed into your friend.


It's a mannequin.  Like the ones in the boutiques.


----------



## BRN (Nov 23, 2013)

Bwahaha! Just surprised a Japanese player by sweeping his entire team - after getting eleven stat boosts in the first turn. Good times.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> Bwahaha! Just surprised a Japanese player by sweeping his entire team - after getting eleven stat boosts in the first turn. Good times.


I wonder how you did that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

A friend of mine traded me a Shinx with Pokerus onto my copy of Pokemon Heartgold. Already spread it to my Gardevoir. Finally the stat boosting can begin.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> Bwahaha! Just surprised a Japanese player by sweeping his entire team - after getting eleven stat boosts in the first turn. Good times.




He was all like, >:CCCCC


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2013)

I know how you can get 11 stat boosts in a turn! 
1. Be Omastar or Crustle
2. Somehow survive a physical super effective hit
3. Weakness Policy activates +4
4. Weak Armor Activates +1
5. Use Shell Smash +6

Congratulations! You now have a sorta fast, sorta powerful, should probably go to the hospital, Pokemon!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> 1. Be Omastar or Crustle
> 2. Somehow survive a physical super effective hit
> 3. Weakness Policy activates +4
> 4. Weak Armor Activates +1
> 5. Use Shell Smash +6


Somebody's asking for some Punishment, I see.

(Seriously, though, nice combo.)


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 24, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I laughed a bit too hard at this. XD
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Why wasn't any of the parents holding an everstone during sex? And how come they didn't use a destiny knot? That's there own damn fault!


----------



## Jags (Nov 24, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why wasn't any of the parents holding an everstone during sex? And how come they didn't use a destiny knot? That's there own damn fault!



Irresistible parenting, it's the blight on humanity.


----------



## BRN (Nov 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I know how you can get 11 stat boosts in a turn!
> 1. Be Omastar or Crustle
> 2. Somehow survive a physical super effective hit
> 3. Weakness Policy activates +4
> ...



I give you one piece of info, and you work out my Pokemon, its held item, and its ability. Hoo boy. =p


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 24, 2013)

How's everyone here getting on at the Battle Maison? I think I'm gonna try doing this Super Single mode and see if I can change the colour of my Trainer Card.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 24, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> How's everyone here getting on at the Battle Maison? I think I'm gonna try doing this Super Single mode and see if I can change the colour of my Trainer Card.



I was kinda excited to get to 20 wins in super single, but there wasn't a special challenger like in single. Do I need to keep going, is there a need for a bigger win streak? It's fun though, my team is beastly but some things get through sometimes (Zoroark Illusion... I knew something was wrong when Vileplume used Shadow Claw).

I had a strange online battle last night though. There were no level changes (but it didn't matter too much since our mons were about the same level) and I still had only 5 trained, so it was pretty much 5 against 6. I got them down to 2, and they got me down to 2 (excluding the fodder), and one of mine was almost down and out. They then sent out a lvl91 Lucario against my lvl71 Delphox. I knew my Ellis wasn't going to be fast enough to win, so I anticipated an imminent defeat. But the dude decided to forfeit the match... strange. They pretty much had it in the bag by then.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was kinda excited to get to 20 wins in super single, but there wasn't a special challenger like in single. Do I need to keep going, is there a need for a bigger win streak? It's fun though, my team is beastly but some things get through sometimes (Zoroark Illusion... I knew something was wrong when Vileplume used Shadow Claw).


I sometimes have a bit of a problem winning with my team (Blaziken, Lapras, Aegislash). Once Blaziken's down, I tend to go on the defensive with Aegislash, normally defeating one other pokemon before I'm pushed to using my final pokemon, Lapras. Lapras is pretty slow, so it becomes a bit of a punchbag. It can take a few hits, but if I'm against a pokemon with a super effective move, it's a goner.
Anybody here had success with a formula for a winning team in the Maison?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

You fight the maison leaders when you get a 50 streak. They use legendaries.
My record's like 32... I lost to a Cofagrigus that use both Toxic and Will-o-Wisp, which crippled my walls. If I fight it again, I'll know to make it burn my Sylveon instead of poison.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 24, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Anybody here had success with a formula for a winning team in the Maison?



My team as is, is Lucario, Greninja (protean) and Delphox. I start out with Lucario (Mega), but if I'm faced with a ground/fire type, I WILL switch to Greninja, and that normally takes care of the problem. If it doesn't I just gotta hope for a miracle, and that comes, most of the time, in the form of Delphox. They're all trained as sweepers (Lucario is physical, the other two are special).


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> (Zoroark Illusion... I knew something was wrong when Vileplume used Shadow Claw).


Zoroark can learn U-Turn.  Pair it with another U-Turner (like Mienshao) and it you could have a nice moment of messing with your opponent's head.  Or pair it with a Smeargle for the lulz (because you know Smeargle can do absolutely ANYTHING).



> But the dude decided to forfeit the match... strange. They pretty much had it in the bag by then.


Especially considering how Lucario can learn Bone Rush, Shadow Claw/Ball, Dark Pulse . . . .


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 24, 2013)

Finally, after all this time I actually got around to catching Zygarde and getting all those fossils from Glittering Cave!
.. Eventually I'm gonna run outta post-game activities. Once I've beaten the Battle Maison, anyway >:3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 24, 2013)

ok- i saw a ghost girl- which was creepy then ran into a girl who is listning to the elevator. Someone want to help on what this is?


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> ok- i saw a ghost girl- which was creepy then ran into a girl who is listning to the elevator. Someone want to help on what this is?


It's never explained. Ever. :/


----------



## Distorted (Nov 24, 2013)

No idea, whatsoever. Just one of those really creepy instances in pokemon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2013)

how do you get that panda hat?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2013)

Kiloude City.

PS:  Just ran through Anistar city on my Mega Stone hunt, and . . .

.
.
.

. . . now I has a sad....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2013)

People don't die in Pokemon, it's a kid's game! He just... decided to take a nap... in the ground... forever.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, he's just taking a nap . . . a nice, refreshing dirt nap . . . .

I must've stopped by like 5 times and each time he asked if I wanted the Pokemon back I said no, keep it.  I got a rare item and my Pokemon back out of it, but . . . now I absolutely have to give this one a name.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 25, 2013)

I caught a shiny Audino. I don't think he got the memo that I was hunting Eevees.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

I was collecting all the Pokemon once upon a time

then new Zelda happened to me.


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I was collecting all the Pokemon once upon a time
> 
> then new Zelda happened to me.


Is it good?


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is it good?



It's a new Zelda game. They are all, always, awesome. It even has *spoiler alert* a really, really good hint to an older game in it.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 25, 2013)

BTW, if anyone wants, I have a whole bunch of HA eevees with modest nature. o:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 25, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> BTW, if anyone wants, I have a whole bunch of HA eevees with modest nature. o:



This tempts me greatly, but I don't think I have anything to offer in return


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 26, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> BTW, if anyone wants, I have a whole bunch of HA eevees with modest nature. o:


I could give you a Calm natured Lapras for one if you wanted.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2013)

I walked into the pokemon center to have the screen all dark and quiet, and I couldn't move.

Then there was confetti everywhere and the Nurse exclaimed Happy Birthday to me, a birthday cake appeared on the screen behind her, and a special remix of the pokemon center music started playing.

I think this is the most personally touching thing I have ever seen in a video game...

Staying in here all day while I do training.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> This tempts me greatly, but I don't think I have anything to offer in return




Meh, nothing needed. I'm breeding them by the boxful in hopes of a shiny, so I don't mind getting scrubs in return. Just s'long as I get more pokemiles/trainer IDS for lotto. 




> I could give you a Calm natured Lapras for one if you wanted.



Sure, if you like. I'll flick on my DS now, so feel free to gimme a prod. Otherwise, I'll be on later today, about 12-ish PST.





> I walked into the pokemon center to have the screen all dark and quiet, and I couldn't move.
> 
> Then there was confetti everywhere and the Nurse exclaimed Happy Birthday to me, a birthday cake appeared on the screen behind her, and a special remix of the pokemon center music started playing.
> 
> I think this is the most personally touching thing I have ever seen in a video game...





That.... sounds amazing. o:


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2013)

I need to get me a male Aurorus.  I totally want a Freeze Dry Lapras (Freeze-Dry is an Ice move *SE against water*)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm on now, for those of you who'd like an HA 'vee.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone want some free Elekid with the egg moves Ice Punch and Crosschop?


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Guys, guys, guys...
Decide my fate.
Doge 1 (Manectric)
or 
Doge 2 (Houndoom)

Don't care about who's a better choice, they're both outclassed by Mega Gengar, Rotom (volt switch Manectric), Mega Chary Y, Alakazam, and Kangaskhan is the best Mega with a SD Mega Pinsir right behind it. I just want to try and see if I can pull off a team with them and beat the standard High tier threats.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 27, 2013)

Manectric. Far more manly and superior. Even his name has _*MAN *_in it.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd go with Manetric. He has more coverage than Houndoom and is faster. Manetric even gets flamethrower if I recall.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2013)

Yo, FA Forums, I'm real happy for ya and Imma let you finish but this is one of the best Pokemon parodies of all time. OF ALL TIME!

http://ponymondawndusk.wikia.com/wiki/Ponymon_Dawn/Dusk_Wiki

Who wouldn't want to enslave all the Ponies in Canterlot and have them fight each other with the Elements of Friendship. It's true that most Pokemon fans are Bronies so Ponymon should be awesome.


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2013)

Ozriel's third safari pokemon is Zebstrika.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Manectric. Far more manly and superior. Even his name has _*MAN *_in it.





Misomie said:


> I'd go with Manetric. He has more coverage than Houndoom and is faster. Manetric even gets flamethrower if I recall.


I love his design and I think I can go far with him :3 and Electric field, Provided I can pull it off, makes him quite the beast. He's still more of a supporter, though.
Very easy to have a balanced team with him.
Not that i'll make it balanced. Avalugg rapid spinner ftw! :v


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I'd go with Manetric. He has more coverage than Houndoom and is faster. Manetric even gets flamethrower if I recall.



And Ice Fang.  Seriously, an Electric with an Ice-type move.  That's like Hedvig's combination of a Rock/Fighting/Flying moveset Hawlucha down in Reflection Cave.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2013)

On GameFAQs they're talking about a program that's apparently out that can see your opponent's movesets and actions. There's also already a computer based program that can make perfect/shiny Pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 27, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> I'm on now, for those of you who'd like an HA 'vee.


Oops, for once I actually forgot to check back on this thread. Is it too late now?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Ozriel's third safari pokemon is Zebstrika.



It's odd mine is electric since I have a lot of Dark-type pokemon and got a few traded darks when I began playing. 
Trp's is dragon.

Also, anyone have ant Tyrunts or Aurous? I'm willing to give people pokemon with Poke'AIDs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 27, 2013)

Someone already gave me PokÃ©rus on Wonder Trade, but hanks.


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> On GameFAQs they're talking about a program that's apparently out that can see your opponent's movesets and actions. There's also already a computer based program that can make perfect/shiny Pokemon.


Those bastards.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Someone already gave me PokÃ©rus on Wonder Trade, but hanks.



But you don't have a ditto named "Town Bike" or "Town Crotch" to make it worth while!
Unless you did receive a ditto from the wonder trade named Town Bike or Crotch, then I am sorry.
I'd be surprised if you did since I flooded WT with 100 of those diseased fuckers.

(Why is Town bike and town crotch allowed as names, but I cannot use town muff?)


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2013)

ILU gengar


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2013)

Had a random battle with a player on the PSS.  The outcome was predictable, but the best moment:  My Jolteon vs. his (Protean) Greninja.  Linoone got one good hit (about 50%) but went down, and I figured Greninja wouldn't stay Water for long so when I sent out Jolteon, I choose Shadow Ball instead of Thunderbolt.  He uses (of all things!) Extrasensory, and as a direct result the Ghost move all but KO's him.

Worst moment:  Wait, I have to use my _current party members?_  Most of my A-game is currently in the PC!  And I thought Single Battles were limited to 3 Pokemon, not 4?

Still, Talonflame lasted longer against Tyranitar than she had any right to.  Probably should've equipped a Charti berry.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2013)

You oughta use the battle box then. It's extremely useful.

Single battles are only limited to 3 using flat rules. Normal rules and No restrictions don't restrict the party count.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I know the reason I always do poorly in tournaments.
I don't know the first thing about competitive battling, and it's really not my style going through all the trouble.
I just like to play.

Speaking of which, eventually I'll start some post-game stuffs.
And why was the Elite-Four so EASY!? >.>


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Single battles are only limited to 3 using flat rules. Normal rules and No restrictions don't restrict the party count.



So I noticed.  The guy brought in a team of four, so he would've outlasted me anyway.

I think I need to put Hawlucha back on the team for her neutrality to Rock.  I could've U-Turned my Talonflame to dodge that Stone Edge (not to mention a free SE hit against Tyranitar) and swapped in something else.  Plus, I can't get enough of Hawlucha knowing Dig.

Anyway, somebody gave me a male Amaura so now it's time to make some Freeze-Dry Laprases.  Still looking for a Bulletproof Chespin....

It's weird to see people putting legendaries on the GTS in exchange for things like Feebas.  (Apparently there are no Feebas anywhere in XY, because the GTS doesn't have any.  At all.)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Ikue Otani- luckiest person involved in Pokemon X and Y! Original voice of Pikachu submits one line and gets paid handsomely for it. Has her name on the end credits, too.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

PS:  My default partner in Maison Multi Battles ("Arjay") has a RAIKOU as one of his Pokemon!  

(Raikou = Favorite. Legendary. Ever!)

PS - Got 20 straight wins in Multi Battles with said partner and beat the Chateaulaines with Megalucario!  That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

PS:  Reportedly some people have built an app called "Battle Analyzer" that uses packet sniffing to acquire data about Pokemon battles.  Data such as:
- Every last detail about the Pokemon sent in to the battle (EV's, IV's, moves, etc.)
- Which move the opposing player has decided to use

Point #2 is especially disturbing.  It's implied that when you select an action in multiplayer battles the game communicates this to the other player _right away_, meaning that the Battle Analyzer can tell them what you're about to do _before they've decided their own action_.  Like playing a game of poker against an opponent who telepathically knows when you're choosing to bluff so they can always call you on it.  (e.g: Hi Jump Kick?  Protect!)

This is not comparable to hacked Pokemon stats/movesets.  It is much, much worse.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokegirls just get uglier and uglier


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  Reportedly some people have built an app called "Battle Analyzer" that uses packet sniffing to acquire data about Pokemon battles.  Data such as:
> - Every last detail about the Pokemon sent in to the battle (EV's, IV's, moves, etc.)
> - Which move the opposing player has decided to use
> 
> ...



That is scary  But it does sound like a fun way to play mindgames with your oponent


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

Right, it'll be so fun everyone will do it.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope Gamefreak patches again. D:

I don't want this thing around.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know of any Nintendo game that patched itself to protect against hacks. This thing's gonna stick around and redefine the game for the entire generation.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 28, 2013)

But they worked so hard against hackers already and such a nasty one... I won't give up hope. D:<

Also... I found this image... I'm pretty sure it's SFW but it just might be on the dividing line between NSFW and SFW. You have been warned. I just found it way too funny not to pass on:

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnp11zgw0h1qg8vkio1_1280.jpg


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheren's been working out, but N sorta let himself go.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> This thing's gonna stick around and redefine the game for the entire generation.



At least you can still play with friends. The network may get corrupted but at least we still play with each other ;__;
And then we will get torn apart because we accuse each other of hacking and cheating... q.q


----------



## Misomie (Nov 28, 2013)

If the hacking ever gets that bad (to the point I can tell), I'll stall em until the timer almost runs out. That way they have very little time to do anything. >: D


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2013)

Misomie said:


> If the hacking ever gets that bad (to the point I can tell), I'll stall em until the timer almost runs out. That way they have very little time to do anything. >: D



Sadly that seems to be the only option :T


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Misomie said:


> If the hacking ever gets that bad (to the point I can tell), I'll stall em until the timer almost runs out. That way they have very little time to do anything. >: D



Yes, and the only way we can be truly sure is... forget it, there's no way to be safe against hackers. Nintendo has this blue pentagram around Pokemon that are safe but I'm certain hackers will find a way to replicate this sticker, attach it to the Pokemon, and move their way up in the ranks.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> WHY?!
> 
> Hacked pokemon have existed forever. It's annoying but it's not like you've got a camera on your opponent's screen, which is a much bigger deal.



Yeah, I guess so, one other complaint is that the random battles are random in every sense of the word. You play against whoever is available, no matter how advanced in the game they are, how many hours logged, eggs hatched, or whatever. Once I whined about more experienced players eating my team for lunch, now I have the exact opposite problem, players just getting their sea-legs in battle and I'm beating them effortlessly, won six of my last seven matches against people who have no clue how to battle. The only test of your skills would not be battles you have no hope of winning or losing but battles against people whose gameplay habits are similar to yours. Maybe next game Nintendo could use Boolean eliminators to narrow down your pool of opponents to people against whom a battle would not be a waste of time.

Of course, I could simply refuse to battle against those randomly-chosen opponents but I think refusing a battle request is rude. Given how difficult it is to actually engage with a spotty Internet connection and people randomly fighting others faster than I can ask, what else could I do?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That is scary  But it does sound like a fun way to play mindgames with your oponent



No, it removes the mindgames altogether because the opponent can see not just every card in your hand (which doesn't guarantee a win), but if reports are to be believed, once you pick a move they can see it before picking theirs.  Say they throw out a Wobbuffet:  the Battle Analyzer gives them _perfect certainty_ about whether you're going to use a physical or special move and, thus, whether they should Counter or Mirror Coat it.  So unless you have a recovery move, Ghost-type physical striker, Dark-type special striker, or can somehow win through status ailments, they are _going to win_ every time.



Misomie said:


> I hope Gamefreak patches again. D:
> 
> I don't want this thing around.


Unpatchable, sorry.  Not for being _technically impossible to fix_ (all the game has to do is transmit a 'ready' code to the other player, and after all players are 'ready' THEN it transmits the details about each chosen actions), but because the patch would have to be server-enforced mandatory (like the MK7 online patch) for all players, because the patched version would be non-compatible with unpatched version.

Reportedly the Pokecheck guys are being more white hat about the subject and are even working on an (unofficial, of course) app that can counter it.  In the meantime, the only guaranteed way to prevent your opponent from being told in advance of your move (if you suspect they're using the Battle Analyzer) is to run out the clock.  Which would make battles REALLY long and drawn out . . . possibly the perfect torture for those cheaters.



SirRob said:


> I don't know of any Nintendo game that patched itself to protect against hacks. This thing's gonna stick around and redefine the game for the entire generation.


It really only affects Internet play.  Since the Battle Analyzer is a separate app that relies on setting up your own network to sniff packets with, it's NOT going to affect local (in-person) multiplayer or official tournaments.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 28, 2013)

So i got a lil bored waiting for a shiny to hatch.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Right, it'll be so fun everyone will do it.



Too bad the only people I really play with is you and a facebook private battle group.



You guys wouldn't indulge in shit like this now....... would you?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It really only affects Internet play.


Ohhh, okay. So it only affects Internet play, haha. I was worried there, I thought it might be affecting something I used all the time.


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

People will go to great lengths to cheat and win matches that have very little significance. Yay, I won using 6 Spiritombs with Wonder Guard! My life must be simply terrible for this to be an achievement!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Another thing they need to fix is shutting down communications during the Elite Four challenge. It is entirely possible for someone to enter a match, bring out only one Pokemon, and toss the match quickly, just so they can get the full restore as quickly as possible on their entire team while they fight the Elite Four. It even happened to me once. It's infuriating because now I have a tainted victory given me only because someone was trying to exploit the game's generosity. Fifteen years of Pokemon trainers who bought up all the Revives and Full Restores in an attempt to win five straight matches now can cheat to get ahead, eliminating the one true in-game challenge you would ever face, at least before Battle Maison. But when you need to cheat against trainers whose Pokemon are lower level and you have more supplies than they do, you don't need yet another competitive advantage.


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Another thing they need to fix is shutting down communications during the Elite Four challenge. It is entirely possible for someone to enter a match, bring out only one Pokemon, and toss the match quickly, just so they can get the full restore as quickly as possible on their entire team while they fight the Elite Four. It even happened to me once. It's infuriating because now I have a tainted victory given me only because someone was trying to exploit the game's generosity. Fifteen years of Pokemon trainers who bought up all the Revives and Full Restores in an attempt to win five straight matches now can cheat to get ahead. But when you need to cheat against trainers whose Pokemon are lower level and you have more supplies than they do, you don't need to do this.


I blew through the elite four with a Talonflame that was only 5 levels higher than them.
Talonflame is weak to 2 out of the four and half of the fire team.
:I
It shouldn't fucking matter anyway. It's not some large feat, mate.


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;pSMQYDYBALY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSMQYDYBALY[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> I blew through the elite four with a Talonflame that was only 5 levels higher than them.
> Talonflame is weak to 2 out of the four and half of the fire team.
> :I
> It shouldn't fucking matter anyway. It's not some large feat, mate.



 I know. Is it too much to ask that an ingame opponent be strong enough so that there's no shame in losing to them?


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I know. Is it too much to ask that an ingame opponent be strong enough so that there's no shame in losing to them?


.....
..
........
The... Battle Institute. :I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 28, 2013)

Milo said:


> [video=youtube;pSMQYDYBALY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSMQYDYBALY[/video]



I forgot how cool those 3 were.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> .....
> ..
> ........
> The... Battle Institute. :I



Or the Battle Maison in this game, or the Battle Subway in Unova. 

But still, I can't help but think that the Professors fawn all over you, with tears welling in their eyes, with some maudlin coming-of-age speech when you beat the Champion, which is something millions of people have done. They throw a parade in X and Y in your honor, they heap all kinds of praise on you, but it's really not a big deal at all. You're the Champion of an entire region, but it really means nothing, now you've got to win the meta-game against opponents. What if the Elite Four and Champion were more than just an afterthought?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Or the Battle Maison in this game, or the Battle Subway in Unova.
> 
> But still, I can't help but think that the Professors fawn all over you, with tears welling in their eyes, with some maudlin coming-of-age speech when you beat the Champion, which is something millions of people have done. They throw a parade in X and Y in your honor, they heap all kinds of praise on you, but it's really not a big deal at all. You're the Champion of an entire region, but it really means nothing, now you've got to win the meta-game against opponents. What if the Elite Four and Champion were more than just an afterthought?



Well, they are trying to make a good story.

It would seriously break the 4th wall if the professor (or the champion) was to say that millions of others had already beaten that part of the game. We know this to be true anyway, but it's cool to try and get into the story a little. And then there's kids who will be playing these games. I remember when I was about 6, beating Gary for the first time in Red version - how huge a deal it was at the time! At that age, you literally _are_ the champion =D

That's a good thought though, it would be interesting to see the concept taken a little further than just a rite of passage. How that would be achieved, though, would be beyond me. And again, every other player would have finished that challenge too, and it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Or the Battle Maison in this game, or the Battle Subway in Unova.
> 
> But still, I can't help but think that the Professors fawn all over you, with tears welling in their eyes, with some maudlin coming-of-age speech when you beat the Champion, which is something millions of people have done. They throw a parade in X and Y in your honor, they heap all kinds of praise on you, but it's really not a big deal at all. You're the Champion of an entire region, but it really means nothing, now you've got to win the meta-game against opponents. What if the Elite Four and Champion were more than just an afterthought?


 Shouldn't you say that for EVERY game?
What does it matter that you've saved the kingdom? Become a champion? Slayed the ultimate evil?
Someone else has already done it, is doing it and will do it.
Why the fuck are you complaining?
Are you upset that you don't get to feel "special"?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Well, they are trying to make a good story.
> 
> It would seriously break the 4th wall if the professor (or the champion) was to say that millions of others had already beaten that part of the game. We know this to be true anyway, but it's cool to try and get into the story a little. And then there's kids who will be playing these games. I remember when I was about 6, beating Gary for the first time in Red version - how huge a deal it was at the time! At that age, you literally _are_ the champion =D
> 
> That's a good thought though, it would be interesting to see the concept taken a little further than just a rite of passage. How that would be achieved, though, would be beyond me. And again, every other player would have finished that challenge too, and it wouldn't be a big deal.



It might work when you were abut 8 years old and stuck with 1999 technology. Bringing a Game Link Cable with you everywhere was hard and many of us would have thrown a temper tantrum when we lost. So to us it was a big deal being the champion just as much as seeing the movie, sleeping on Pikachu bed sheets, wearing Pokemon clothes, and debating how much better it was then Digimon. But inevitably, when you play competitively, now as an adult, you will find out just how hollow those words of being a "Champion" are. the title does broaden your prospects of winning competitions against other flesh-and-blood opponents by opening up the Safari and Maison, but when you have no real threat of losing against the Elite Four and Champion, you have to wonder why it's considered much of a challenge. 

Also, the game does a bad job of preparing you for the metagame. Often trainers will use stats-boosting moves before losing a match, leading one to think those moves are useless and that you can win through brute force. The single player game can be solved through brute force but Nintendo made a pretty strategic game.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> They throw a parade in X and Y in your honor,


...for *saving Kalos* from, you know, some guys in red suits with a WMD in their hands and all.


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> It might work when you were abut 8 years old and stuck with 1999 technology. Bringing a Game Link Cable with you everywhere was hard and many of us would have thrown a temper tantrum when we lost. So to us it was a big deal being the champion just as much as seeing the movie, sleeping on Pikachu bed sheets, wearing Pokemon clothes, and debating how much better it was then Digimon. But inevitably, when you play competitively, now as an adult, you will find out just how hollow those words of being a "Champion" are. the title does broaden your prospects of winning competitions against other flesh-and-blood opponents by opening up the Safari and Maison, but when you have no real threat of losing against the Elite Four and Champion, you have to wonder why it's considered much of a challenge.
> 
> Also, the game does a bad job of preparing you for the metagame. Often trainers will use stats-boosting moves before losing a match, leading one to think those moves are useless and that you can win through brute force. The single player game can be solved through brute force but Nintendo made a pretty strategic game.


The game...
is marketed....
to kids. Kids do not want to care about egg moves, EVs, strategic play, abilities/Hidden Abilities, type covering, and optimizing movesets.
And it's not like they neglect strategic players, go play a in any of the battle places. You can easily learn that stat boosting moves are 100% viable and brute force wont always work. 

Also, your "logic" is awful. Not much more to it, mate. One last thing: Game Freak makes the game :I


Stratadrake said:


> ...for *saving Kalos* from, you know, some guys in red suits with a WMD in their hands and all.


But billions of _*other*_people saved Kalos :v


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> The game...
> is marketed....
> to kids. Kids do not want to care about egg moves, EVs, strategic play, abilities/Hidden Abilities, type covering, and optimizing movesets.
> And it's not like they neglect strategic players, go play a in any of the battle places. You can easily learn that stat boosting moves are 100% viable and brute force wont always work.
> ...



Another thing- the battle randomizer picks a completely random opponent so until you see who they are and what they have accomplished, which only happens once you battle, you really have no idea whether or not you really are picking on someone your own size. So to speak, you could be battling a giant or a midget. I've had a recent run of winning, but being my own toughest critic, I think "Hey, Trainer X has only competed in ten battles, I have about 60 so I don't know if I'm winning based on skill or my opponent's lack of experience." Given the massive amount of people playing the game at any one point, it would make sense that next game, we can use certain criteria to narrow it down and get ideal opponents. No guaranteed defeats, no guaranteed victories, a truly level playing field so we don't end up wasting time on battles we can't win or battles we can't lose.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> But billions of _*other*_people saved Kalos :v


They saved 'their' Kalos, not yours.  Y'know, alternate universes and such.

Anyway, I finished creating my Trainer PR video; I would describe it as 'cool, but with a slight goofy streak' (or "Delphox, you ruined the shot!").  Ping me sometime


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> It might work when you were abut 8 years old and stuck with 1999 technology. Bringing a Game Link Cable with you everywhere was hard and many of us would have thrown a temper tantrum when we lost.


So, acting like brats?



> But inevitably, when you play competitively, now as an adult, you will find out just how hollow those words of being a "Champion" are.


You must be one sad adult.



> the title does broaden your prospects of winning competitions against other flesh-and-blood opponents by opening up the Safari and Maison, but when you have no real threat of losing against the Elite Four and Champion, *you have to wonder why it's considered much of a challenge*


Because it's a kids' game.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> So, acting like brats?
> 
> You must be one sad adult.
> 
> Because it's a kids' game.



Most people who play Pokemon nowadays started out as elementary schoolers. We were a bunch of brats when Pokemon came out in the US in 1998 but that's understandably so when you're in grade school. We would throw temper tantrums when we lost because that's what preteens do when they don't get their way. And our technology was limited, too. You had to carry around a Game Link Cable nearly all the time and schools, which were the social environment we used to find other potential gamers, banned the game by and large. It's not very hard to see why- people were cheating, getting into fights, and losing sleep and tears over a bunch of pixels.

 Now, I hear stories of Battle Analyzers which help others know exactly what a Trainer will do in any given situation- some people grew up with Pokemon, and others never really grew up at all. The cheating is bad because there are people who really do devote a lot of time in making the perfect team, with all the right moves, natures, and IV Powers, and it takes them hours, but a little cheating device can negate all that. At least we know where those Pokemon cheaters ended up.

The worst thing about cheaters- their existence makes one question the legitimacy of the achievements of those who DID all the work to be at the top. Comparing Poke-cheaters to steroid users in baseball is a good analogy because they throw the sports' legitimacy into question.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2013)

When you view a Pokemon in the PC there is a hexagon-like mark that is NOT part of the six markings you can assign.  This is rumored to be a legitimacy flag or somesuch.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> When you view a Pokemon in the PC there is a hexagon-like mark that is NOT part of the six markings you can assign.  This is rumored to be a legitimacy flag or somesuch.



According to Serebii this has been confirmed.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2013)

Only just now have I actually discovered that there is a European release date confirmed for Pokemon Bank. Until now I just assumed the only release date out there was the North American one.
I'm definitely gonna be looking forward to transferring my old favourites to a place where they can battle in glorious 3D against anyone in the world.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2013)

Serebii has got a ton of pictures in of the Kalos PokÃ©mon's shiny versions. 

I want so many.

LOOK AT THEM.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2013)

Haha, I was waiting for the time that they got together all the shiny images. And I'm definitely not disappointed by what this generation has brought to us.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Gen. 6 started too soon after Gen. 5?


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Gen. 6 started too soon after Gen. 5?


No, because gen 6 is much better than gen 5.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> No, because gen 6 is much better than gen 5.


Well, I did prefer Gen 5's story. Still, Gen 6 makes it so much easier to connect and battle, so it's pretty awesome.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I did prefer Gen 5's story. Still, Gen 6 makes it so much easier to connect and battle, so it's pretty awesome.



Yeah, but Pokemon games are getting to be way more frequent than they used to be.

Come on, let some lesser known Nintendo games come back for something new!


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I did prefer Gen 5's story. Still, Gen 6 makes it so much easier to connect and battle, so it's pretty awesome.


Yeah the story was good in 5 but that's all I liked about it.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Gen. 6 started too soon after Gen. 5?


It is weird seeing a new Pokemon game every year.  It's almost . . . _maddening_. *rimshot*


----------



## Wither (Nov 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> No, because gen 6 is much better than gen 5.


Gen 5 didn't have Mega Amphabio (aka Mega Amphabulous) therefore clearly this post is correct


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It is weird seeing a new Pokemon game every year.  It's almost . . . _maddening_. *rimshot*



See? It's becoming almost as redundant as EA Sports titles. (Good joke, though)


----------



## Wither (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> See? It's becoming almost as redundant as EA Sports titles. (Good joke, though)


On top of the joke he was sarcastic :I
No it's not. Please go play Gen 5 then Gen 6 again and tell me it's redundant.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but Pokemon games are getting to be way more frequent than they used to be.
> 
> Come on, let some lesser known Nintendo games come back for something new!



Or, like I said before, bring back the lesser-known Pokemon games, like the Pinball games or Pokemon Puzzle Challenge.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2013)

Eh... what's up, doc?


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Or, like I said before, bring back the lesser-known Pokemon games, like the Pinball games or Pokemon Puzzle Challenge.


People played those?



SirRob said:


> Eh... what's up, doc?


I like the shiny form, looks more like a rabbit and less like a gross drunk fatman.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> People played those?
> 
> 
> I like the shiny form, looks more like a rabbit and less like a gross drunk fatman.



Well, yes, people did play those. Nintendo advertised these back in the  days when Pokemon was hugely popular so the pinball game sold more  copies than if it was just pinball, without the Pokemon veneer, and  Pokemon Puzzle League/Challenge was the successor to Tetris Attack.  There is nothing stopping Game Freak from re-releasing these games now  and with the capabilities of 3DS WiFi, puzzle gamers and pinball wizards  can have their shot at fame in the GL standings, just like battlers. 




We need this back.




And this one too.
I gotta like the shiny form, myself. I liked Shinies so much I spent the money to get a Gameshark (remember those) just to spam as many Shinies as I could.


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, yes, people did play those. Nintendo advertised these* back in the  days when Pokemon was hugely popular *so the pinball game sold more  copies than if it was just pinball, without the Pokemon veneer, and  Pokemon Puzzle League/Challenge was the successor to Tetris Attack.  There is nothing stopping Game Freak from re-releasing these games now  and with the capabilities of 3DS WiFi, puzzle gamers and pinball wizards  can have their shot at fame in the GL standings, just like battlers.
> I gotta like the shiny form, myself. I liked Shinies so much I spent the money to get a Gameshark (remember those) just to spam as many Shinies as I could.


But that was during the time people where everyone was absolutely obsessed with pokemon. 
How well would it sell now that the obsession has greatly died down?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> But that was during the time people where everyone was absolutely obsessed with pokemon.
> How well would it sell now that the obsession has greatly died down?



I think it would still sell very well, even if Pokemon doesn't sell the way it once did, overall. Pokemon sidestories that aren't the handheld adventures, now MMORPGs (they most certainly are) we know of today would still sell with the Pokemon logo slapped on them. And yes, Nintendo would design pinball courses and puzzle games with an eye to quality with or without the little electric rat in them.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2013)

What are you folks talking about? Pokemon DOES come out nearly every year, rarely it's a little bit longer.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 30, 2013)

Teal said:


>




Want Want Want Want Want Want.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

Is transformerRobot one of Darryl's puppet accounts?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2013)

Wither said:


> Gen 5 didn't have Mega Amphabio (aka Mega Amphabulous) therefore clearly this post is correct



Or Mega Okam - I mean, Mega Absol.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

So, I searched on the GTS for a level 30 Ditto to see if I could get any friend safari ones with Impostor. I browsed through 300 trades offers, and, I kid you not, *every single one* wanted a legendary in exchange. When will these children understand that I'm not gonna trade my Xerneas for a Ditto?
Still, I can be thankful that they can no longer request them to be Level 9 and under.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> So, I searched on the GTS for a level 30 Ditto to see if I could get any friend safari ones with Impostor. I browsed through 300 trades offers, and, I kid you not, *every single one* wanted a legendary in exchange. When will these children understand that I'm not gonna trade my Xerneas for a Ditto?
> Still, I can be thankful that they can no longer request them to be Level 9 and under.



Legendaries are cool n'all, but Ditto can be anything you want

_anything_

Your Xerneas can't compare.


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I think it would still sell very well, even if Pokemon doesn't sell the way it once did, overall. Pokemon sidestories that aren't the handheld adventures, now MMORPGs (they most certainly are) we know of today would still sell with the Pokemon logo slapped on them. And yes, Nintendo would design pinball courses and puzzle games with an eye to quality with or without the little electric rat in them.


I doubt it.



Rilvor said:


> What are you folks talking about? Pokemon DOES come out nearly every year, rarely it's a little bit longer.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

Teal said:


>


When I saw that thing, I thought 'Just a minute, these are the Japanese release dates!'
And let's be honest- if it used to take at least an extra 6 months or so to release it everywhere else, then they won't focus entirely on the next project until they get the localisation of the others out the way.
So in theory, with the newfound efficiency of global release dates, we might be able to see a new game coming out more often without gaps. In theory.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> I doubt it.



I do think that those release dates aren't too much too soon but Game Freak won't make us wait forever for a new game, either. Even if a new one was released each year, the standards would be so high that we know they'd do their homework and get it done right. Besides, no one is going to rush them, Game Freak will release it in whenever they feel its ready. In the meantime, Game Freak will re-release old games with new gimmicks and director's cuts to hold us over until the new handheld epic set in a new region begins. I used to be upset that we never had a console version of Pokemon but I'm beginning to see why that never happened. Pokemon is a game that's so addictive, you would want to play it basically everywhere, and even when you get home and are surrounded by much more powerful machines, you still can't pull yourself away from a video game played on a handheld the size of a small book.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Still, I can be thankful that they can no longer request them to be Level 9 and under.


That probably applies to legendaries only - there are a few trades on the server requesting common Pokemon that can't be obtained below Lv.10....


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> That probably applies to legendaries only - there are a few trades on the server requesting common Pokemon that can't be obtained below Lv.10....


Eggs hatch at level 1. :I


Also:

[video=youtube_share;CC0H-EKNpkc]http://youtu.be/CC0H-EKNpkc[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> When I saw that thing, I thought 'Just a minute, these are the Japanese release dates!'


So here's the US timeline:

1998 - Red/Blue
1999 - Yellow
---
2000 - Gold/Silver
2001 - Crystal
---
2003 - Ruby/Sapphire
2004 - FireRed/LeafGreen
2005 - Emerald
---
2007 - Diamond/Pearl
2009 - Platinum
2010 - HeartGold/SoulSilver
---
2011 - Black/White
2012 - Black/White 2
---
2013 - X/Y

So the US has seen a new Pokemon game released every year except 2002, '06, and '08, including the last five consecutive years.



Teal said:


> Eggs hatch at level 1. :I


I mean more specifically Pokemon that _evolved via level-up_.  Chesnaught, etc.


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I mean more specifically Pokemon that *evolved via level-up*.  Chesnaught, etc.


People are stupid. 
I want a level 2 Hydreigon.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> People are stupid.
> I want a level 2 Hydreigon.


But if they can block legendaries being requested at that level, why not evolved Pokemon?  Or is it something addressed in the 1.1 patch and what we are seeing is residual junk left over from 1.0 .... this is one of the same problems the previous Gens' GTS had, and while it is not as bad (better GTS tools / clean slate) it is still happening and it will continue to pile up.


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2013)

Dude, trade me your Lv.100 Xerneas for my Lv.3 Scatterbug.
DO IT.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 1, 2013)

I want Genesect. I didn't get one in time!!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> Dude, trade me your Lv.100 Xerneas for my Lv.3 Scatterbug.
> DO IT.


Y?


----------



## Wither (Dec 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Eh... what's up, doc?


I would try and get a shiny Diggersby because I love using him but trying to get one that has his HA (Huge power) would be the biggest pain in the ass

Nothing's better than Diggersby slapping the SHIT out of another mon.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> Dude, trade me your Lv.100 Xerneas for my Lv.3 Scatterbug.
> DO IT.



If you have both games, then such a trade could happen so that one side could have both Legendaries. Obviously, a one-sided deal would be done by those who have decided to play both X and Y. But a bigger question would be- why play both games?


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> If you have both games, then such a trade could happen so that one side could have both Legendaries. Obviously, a one-sided deal would be done by those who have decided to play both X and Y. But a bigger question would be- why play both games?


What does that have to do with my GTS joke?
Also one game is your main, the other is used for a nuzlocke (or similar challenge) game.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in a good mood, who wants to have a match?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2013)

Nah, still trying to get a song out of my head.


Spoiler: the song in question









You're welcome.


----------



## BRN (Dec 2, 2013)

So after being sweeped by a Klefki (T_T), I decided it was time to maybe switch up my team to deal with my glaring-strategic-black-hole weakness to Steel types. 

Hey, whaddya know? While hunting for new PokÃ©mon to add to my team, I found a Shiny! Tolerable nature! Tolerable IVs! The exact 'mon I was looking for!

Truly Arceus shines down on me this day.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 2, 2013)

I havent touched X since completing the Kalos pokedex, but seeing as burdboy started a tournament-type thingy I might incestuously breed myself a damn fine team for next time.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 2, 2013)

Battle Maison is so hard. First ten matches are easy but you get double BPs for a reason once your streak hits double digits. The opponents' Pokemon have this annoying tendency to "hang on" with just a sliver of HP and still land shots on your Pokemon, and since they use a variety of attacks, they'll probably find a mismatch. Also, they have Berries. I was fighting against a Bug-type Pokemon and given that Bugs have so many weaknesses, I was surprised to find one of the Battle Maison trainers had the EXACT Berry for the type of move I was planning to use and that dampened my super-effective move. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought that maybe the game just added that Berry at the last minute just to dampen the attack, right before I was going to use it. There is a diabolus ex machina you have to defeat if you want to reach 20 wins at the Battle Chateau.

I know that the only reward for fighting is more BP, but I still want to beat one of the Chatelains just to say that I did.


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Battle Maison is so hard. First ten matches are easy but you get double BPs for a reason once your streak hits double digits. The opponents' Pokemon have this annoying tendency to "hang on" with just a sliver of HP and still land shots on your Pokemon, and since they use a variety of attacks, they'll probably find a mismatch. Also, they have Berries. I was fighting against a Bug-type Pokemon and given that Bugs have so many weaknesses, I was surprised to find one of the Battle Maison trainers had the EXACT Berry for the type of move I was planning to use and that dampened my super-effective move. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought that maybe the game just added that Berry at the last minute just to dampen the attack, right before I was going to use it. There is a diabolus ex machina you have to defeat if you want to reach 20 wins at the Battle Chateau.
> 
> I know that the only reward for fighting is more BP, but I still want to beat one of the Chatelains just to say that I did.


You're not doing the "super" challenges yet?
Clearing the 20 for the normal challenge is easy.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 2, 2013)

Fear the Hypno-Purrloin.....or just taunt it. It's not so bad once it's locked into attacking. Also...

I had no idea you could relearn egg moves once they were bred into a pokemon. Save me a ton of time finding that out. 

I've been so lazy with my game lately. I'm gonna try to pick back up again.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> You're not doing the "super" challenges yet?
> Clearing the 20 for the normal challenge is easy.



I'll bet the Super Challenges are even worse. It just seems a little cheap that some opposing Pokemon get to hang on with a little bit of HP and it never seems that you get the same friendly treatment when you take the Maison challenges yourself. Of course, that's one of the video game cliches we've grown to hate since Final Fantasy- the enemies' moves always seem to work and when we use the same move, it usually doesn't have the same effectiveness. Also, if your opponent has Hypnosis or Yawn, you have to take them out as quickly as possible or your Pokemon becomes unusable, which is also the same when taking part in a linked battle.


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'll bet the Super Challenges are even worse. It just seems a little cheap that some opposing Pokemon get to hang on with a little bit of HP and it never seems that you get the same friendly treatment when you take the Maison challenges yourself. Of course, that's one of the video game cliches we've grown to hate since Final Fantasy- the enemies' moves always seem to work and when we use the same move, it usually doesn't have the same effectiveness. Also, if your opponent has Hypnosis or Yawn, you have to take them out as quickly as possible or your Pokemon becomes unusable, which is also the same when taking part in a linked battle.


The first challenge is really easy, I just used my original team (who are not ev trained or anything).
If the pokemon keep hanging on (provided they are not using a focus sash/band) then maybe you need to change your strategy and/or use stronger pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I know that the only reward for fighting is more BP, but I still want to beat one of the Chatelains just to say that I did.


Nope. A 50 Win-streak will upgrade the colour of your Trainer Card!
.. At least it's something.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok should i have at least glimpsed a shiny after over 130 hours?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok should i have at least glimpsed a shiny after over 130 hours?



Maybe, I only seen one though the entire game. It was a shiny Zangoose in a horde encounter and those total _dick_ Seviper nearly made me crap myself.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Battle Maison is so hard.


Man up, dude, you can do it.  (Or should that be "mon up" ?)

You get double BP after ten battles because the AI is slowly notching up the difficulty (more-evolved Mons, etc.) the more you win.  And of course the AI is going to have an interesting mix of attack elements at their disposal; *you should too!*  Also note that double battles can be potentially more forgiving than singles because it's easier to nail weak points when you have two Pokemon on the field at a time instead of one (doubly so when you strike first).



> There is a diabolus ex machina you have to defeat if you want to reach 20 wins at the Battle Chateau.


Not really.  You can pretty much bet that any opponent with a 4x weakness will be carrying a Berry to match it.  (I beat the Multi Battle challenge with Hawlucha and Megalucario; my NPC partner had a Raikou with an Air Balloon - he laughed off any attempts by opponents to go straight for his sole elemental weakness.)




Distorted said:


> I had no idea you could relearn egg moves once they were bred into a pokemon.


Reportedly, the moves a Pokemon _actually hatched with_ are permanently recorded in its metadata so the relearner can teach them back to you.  (I think something similar applies to evolution by level, too.)


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2013)

Trying to challenge Passerby to fights is turning out to be an exercise in frustration.

FIGHT ME DAMNIT


----------



## Misomie (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Trying to challenge Passerby to fights is turning out to be an exercise in frustration.FIGHT ME DAMNIT


I just leave a shout-out that I'm ready to fight. It works pretty well and is less frustrating.


----------



## Jags (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Trying to challenge Passerby to fights is turning out to be an exercise in frustration.
> 
> FIGHT ME DAMNIT



I am sorry, I am one of those people that always says no

I'm trying to hatch an egg, I don't wanna battle people


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

It's Pokemon month on FB. (just change your avatar to a Pokemon for December basically). The only FB trend I actually take part in and find cool. This year is Genesect. My fave of Unova and I think favorite of Pokemon in general.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 3, 2013)

The Friend Safari intrigues me. But I have no friiiiiiiiends in Pokemon

Add me pls: 1821-9780-3172


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Trying to challenge Passerby to fights is turning out to be an exercise in frustration.
> 
> FIGHT ME DAMNIT



Same here. Could be that of the hundreds of available fighters, they find other fighters and agree to fight them in the time it takes you to ask them. They're not just available for you to fight but hundreds of people to fight and if others ask them more quickly than you do, you will waste time because the game can't put up an "OCCUPIED" sign for those who have already said 'YES'. Also, it's impossible to know until you battle a passer-by how advanced they are in the game. You could be battling someone just starting out when you've beaten the game, making it impossible to lose- or impossible to win if they're the obsessive type who spends eight hours a day playing the game. I hope in the next game you can target trainers who have the same number of hours logged or if they've beaten the game yet. That would be ideal. I spent some time fighting a charming trainer from Colorado- except he only had two gym badges and had not captured six Pokemon yet. As much as I complained about trainers who were too hard at the start, fighting newbies is also a waste of time.


----------



## Icky (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's Pokemon month on FB. (just change your avatar to a Pokemon for December basically). The only FB trend I actually take part in and find cool. This year is Genesect. My fave of Unova and I think favorite of Pokemon in general.



I changed mine to Murkrow in 2009 and haven't bothered switching. Although I did change it to a Murkrow jack-o-lantern I carved for Halloween this October.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> I changed mine to Murkrow in 2009 and haven't bothered switching. Although I did change it to a Murkrow jack-o-lantern I carved for Halloween this October.



Ha, cool. Pics?


----------



## Icky (Dec 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ha, cool. Pics?



Well, I guess it's relevant to the thread anyway.

http://puu.sh/5B0du


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 3, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, I guess it's relevant to the thread anyway.
> 
> http://puu.sh/5B0du



wow
such murkrow
much pumpkin

Srsly though that's pretty cool c:


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I am sorry, I am one of those people that always says no
> 
> I'm trying to hatch an egg, I don't wanna battle people


That's why I always have a battle ready team in the battle box. :3



DarrylWolf said:


> others ask them more quickly than you do, you will waste time because the game can't put up an "OCCUPIED" sign for those who have already said 'YES'.


Actually their portrait goes dull and a symbol appears by their name.


> Also, it's impossible to know until you battle a passer-by how advanced they are in the game. You could be battling someone just starting out when you've beaten the game, making it impossible to lose- or impossible to win if they're the obsessive type who spends eight hours a day playing the game. I hope in the next game you can target trainers who have the same number of hours logged or if they've beaten the game yet. That would be ideal.


BAsed on time played? We'll then I'm gonna get a second game, transfer over some powerful pokemon and destroy the newbies. Transfer them back and repeat. 




Icky said:


> Well, I guess it's relevant to the thread anyway.
> 
> http://puu.sh/5B0du


Awsome.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> That's why I always have a battle ready team in the battle box. :3
> 
> Actually their portrait goes dull and a symbol appears by their name.
> BAsed on time played? We'll then I'm gonna get a second game, transfer over some powerful pokemon and destroy the newbies. Transfer them back and repeat.
> ...



I would like in the next game for the random battles to be narrowed down so we don't end up playing trainers far more experienced or far less experienced than we are. Because those kinds of fights- where you are a heavy favorite or a heavy underdog- are wastes of time. It took me over 50 matches until I found people who are roughly speaking, my equals in terms of skill and dedication. I have started to actually pick up steam and beat many of the opponents I've played; this has given me a much more healthy mindset about the game. I've even gone so far as to have a few linked opponents that fight me continually and lose, though the games have been close and exciting, making me feel like I've become their "teacher" in a sense. Having been at the bottom for quite some time, I won't let up to make them feel better, they're going to have to earn victories against me. 

Even with all the recent success, I still like to examine the battles I lost more than the ones I won. The game gives you battles that are way too easy and makes a mundane accomplishment- beating the Champion- worthy of a grand parade. You get plenty of hollow praise in the game so the losses you get in linked battles are rather jarring. They should make you stop and think about your team's shortcomings.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2013)

Check it.

[video=youtube;BGpl6RiutS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpl6RiutS8[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally, I actually got around to receiving the Exp Point pass power from Mr. Bonding! If I'm ever online the same time as one of you, I'll repeatedly give you Bargain, Prize Money, or Exp Point power. I'm gonna upgrade them as far as I can by using them over and over on PSS friends.


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I would like in the next game for the random battles to be narrowed down so we don't end up playing trainers far more experienced or far less experienced than we are.


The only way for that to be determined would be matching opponents based on their win/lose ratio. 



> Because those kinds of fights- where you are a heavy favorite or a heavy underdog- are wastes of time. It took me over 50 matches until I found people who are roughly speaking, my equals in terms of skill and dedication. I have started to actually pick up steam and beat many of the opponents I've played; this has given me a much more healthy mindset about the game. I've even gone so far as to have a few linked opponents that fight me continually and lose, though the games have been close and exciting, making me feel like I've become their "teacher" in a sense. Having been at the bottom for quite some time, I won't let up to make them feel better, they're going to have to earn victories against me.


So you can only have fun if you're winning.
Must be thrilling to play any sort of game with you.



> Even with all the recent success, I still like to examine the battles I lost more than the ones I won. The game gives you battles that are way too easy and makes a mundane accomplishment- beating the Champion- worthy of a grand parade. You get plenty of hollow praise in the game so the losses you get in linked battles are rather jarring. They should make you stop and think about your team's shortcomings.


The games are. for. children. And a lot never play wifi (at least until they're older) and it does. not. matter. to. them.
And the parade was because you saved Kalos from Team Flare, not becoming champion.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> The only way for that to be determined would be matching opponents based on their win/lose ratio.
> 
> So you can only have fun if you're winning.
> Must be thrilling to play any sort of game with you.
> ...



No, I don't mind losing so much anymore. It's being stuck in  waste-of-time foregone conclusion battles that irritate me more than  anything, stuck in battles too hard or the other extreme, just way too easy. Now, it feels nice to fight in close battles to blow up an opponent's strategy every once in a while rather than be victimized by it for the umpteenth time. Even when I'm only playing for pride with just one Pokemon left, there is a moral victory in seeing how many Pokemon I can beat before the inevitable disappointment.

 Each loss against an equal opponent tells me what I should do to become stronger- to wit, go and do likewise. While there  are limitless possibilities for how one could build a good team, some  of the "memes" I have found while battling (Blaziken, Sleep, Garchomp) tell me that these overexposed Pokemon and strategies really are fixtures of any tournament battler's team. And, of course, it goes without saying that once a strategy becomes that overly popular, you would see it repeated ad nauseum in almost every duel, especially at the higher levels. While I certainly don't have the time to invest in it, those who enter the professional circuit tend to "go with what works" rather than trying to innovate at their own peril. One of the more infuriating combinations I have found is Hypnosis/ Mean Look/ Perish Song which leaves you with a Pokemon that is as good as dead- I would most certainly try that strategy to win a few games. We've gone over how this is an "arms race" so winning BAMN is absolutely necessary, even if it enrages your opponents.

And yes, while the parade is held because you defeated Team Flare, you still must beat the Elite Four to trigger it happening. You stop Team Flare before you face the Elite Four. You obviously can't see the credits and hear the really good finale music until you beat the game's bosses.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> One of the more infuriating combinations I have found is Hypnosis/ Mean Look/ Perish Song which leaves you with a Pokemon that is as good as dead.


Wow, that IS totally evil.  Even if they switch out on turn 3 of Perish Song (and thus Mean Look is logically no longer in effect) you're still blocked from it simply because the game won't let you issue a Switch command at all.  You can still U-Turn or Volt Switch or Baton Pass out of it, but....


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow, that IS totally evil.  Even if they switch out on turn 3 of Perish Song (and thus Mean Look is logically no longer in effect) you're still blocked from it simply because the game won't let you issue a Switch command at all.  You can still U-Turn or Volt Switch or Baton Pass out of it, but....



Yes, the way I see it, being good at Pokemon is like being the card shark in one of those Western films. Dirty, underhanded, and utterly cheap moves are just par for the course and you can whine about losing but Nintendo won't hear it. To beat dirty, you have to be dirty yourself. However, this means tournaments at the professional level would be extremely homogenous with however many people playing (and it can reach into the hundreds) using essentially one of a limited number of strategies to win. Give me a chess tournament over that any day of the week!

And I just think that use of the so-called "Sleep Trap" is a sign that you are no longer just playing casually for fun but have turned cutthroat to win prizes. And Game Freak's response is "More power to you"


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow, that IS totally evil.  Even if they switch out on turn 3 of Perish Song (and thus Mean Look is logically no longer in effect) you're still blocked from it simply because the game won't let you issue a Switch command at all.  You can still U-Turn or Volt Switch or Baton Pass out of it, but....



Mega Gengar
Shadow Tag ability is the default

Perish Song
Disable
Confuse Ray
Hypnosis

Welcome to misery.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Mega Gengar
> Shadow Tag ability is the default
> 
> Perish Song
> ...



You know the solution is in Game Freak's hands. Next generation, give sleeping Pokemon a 50% chance of waking up each turn, like they do in the card game. How could a strategy so useless in the TCG be so effective in the video games?

Let's hope that Game Freak changes things so that someday the Sleep Trappers will be in for a very rude awakening, in more ways than one.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Mega Gengar
> Shadow Tag ability is the default
> 
> Perish Song
> ...




Taunt :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Taunt :3



How clever! Not one of Gengar's moves actually does any damage so he'd be completely disabled and would be completely useless. He may abstain from the action and just do nothing. Though if you get rid of Disable and choose an offensive move, Gengar would not be incapable of moving in that situation.


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Mega Gengar
> Shadow Tag ability is the default
> 
> Perish Song
> ...





Toshabi said:


> Taunt :3



MAGIC BOUNCE.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 4, 2013)

Teal said:


> MAGIC BOUNCE.



Mega Absol / Espeon


----------



## Teal (Dec 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Mega Absol / Espeon


And Xatu.

And if you can use it fast enough (or are lucky) Magic Coat.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The Friend Safari intrigues me. But I have no friiiiiiiiends in Pokemon
> 
> Add me pls: 1821-9780-3172


Haha, well I only have a Grass safari, but I've just added you anyway.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Taunt :3


Assuming you could out-speed M. Gengar with a Taunt user that you happen to have on hand.

In instances that you don't...

/Switch to Wobuffett/Gothitelle/Dugtrio(Arena Trap)/Magnezone(Magnet Pull) depending on the situation.  

":3"

That being said, I think Perish Song Gengar is a wasted one. Not to mention unsporting.

P.S.: I added your Friend Code.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 4, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Assuming you could out-speed M. Gengar with a Taunt user that you happen to have on hand.In instances that you don't.../Switch to Wobuffett/Gothitelle/Dugtrio(Arena Trap)/Magnezone(Magnet Pull) depending on the situation.  ":3"That being said, I think Perish Song Gengar is a wasted one. Not to mention unsporting.P.S.: I added your Friend Code.


A prankster taunter would be best. However, ghost types can't be trapped in this generation. Mega Absol, Klefki, Lipard, or Zoroark would probably be best to counter Mega Gengar. Or a mon that can outspeed and OHKO it. Equiping bright powder would crush hypnosis's accuracy or having sandveil activated (Sandveil Helioisk would be great because STAB ghost moves won't touch it just in case it had shadow ball).


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 4, 2013)

If there's anything I've learned so far, it's that there's too many pokemon to worry overmuch about counters. Probably why I just use the ones I like with whatever move combo sounds fun/good.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 4, 2013)

Misomie said:


> A prankster taunter would be best. However, ghost types can't be trapped in this generation. Mega Absol, Klefki, Lipard, or Zoroark would probably be best to counter Mega Gengar. Or a mon that can outspeed and OHKO it. Equiping bright powder would crush hypnosis's accuracy or having sandveil activated (Sandveil Helioisk would be great because STAB ghost moves won't touch it just in case it had shadow ball).



Every single one of the anti-Sleep Trap strategies you mentioned requires foreknowledge that you are fighting a Sleep Trapper. Of course, it goes without saying that the roster you bring out is a form of bluffing, as well. Nobody wants to be the first person to announce their roster, and this makes a huge difference at the second round of a tourney. Tournaments would naturally favor the heaviest gamers, because only a fool would wing it with just six Pokemon. A winner would need to after winning his first match, change up to get ready for his next opponent. If you go from a Grass-type specialist to a Sleep Trapper, the optimal Pokemon would not be the same through both matches. Of course, this means you need more than six Pokemon to switch out, and that means having more Pokemon in the PC and training those Pokemon rather than letting them languish on the bench. All this is a test of who has been playing the game the most. A tournament might be a test of who has the most Pokemon, and thus, the most free time to play the game.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

Imagine if Pokemon had a sideboard system, like a tgc game. The meta would get all kinds of messed up. Be interesting to say the least.


----------



## BRN (Dec 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Every single one of the anti-Sleep Trap strategies you mentioned requires foreknowledge that you are fighting a Sleep Trapper.



Not particularly. The sensible and pragmatic approach to take would be to cover all of your bases when you're thinking about your team. 

Adding a 'Taunt' into your party is simply the sensible thing to do, rather than having to know in advance your opponent's strategy.

That's true of dealing with several different types of parties with just six pokemon, too; you include different types of pokemon for that very reason. Hence you now understand that you don't win Pokemon with the strongest set of Legendaries, you win it with the most flexible team.


----------



## Teal (Dec 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Every single one of the anti-Sleep Trap strategies you mentioned requires foreknowledge that you are fighting a Sleep Trapper. Of course, it goes without saying that the roster you bring out is a form of bluffing, as well. Nobody wants to be the first person to announce their roster, and this makes a huge difference at the second round of a tourney. Tournaments would naturally favor the heaviest gamers, because only a fool would wing it with just six Pokemon. A winner would need to after winning his first match, change up to get ready for his next opponent. If you go from a Grass-type specialist to a Sleep Trapper, the optimal Pokemon would not be the same through both matches. Of course, this means you need more than six Pokemon to switch out, and that means having more Pokemon in the PC and training those Pokemon rather than letting them languish on the bench. All this is a test of who has been playing the game the most. A tournament might be a test of who has the most Pokemon, and thus, the most free time to play the game.


Your sleep trap strategy may take out one pokemon, but now your opponent knows what you're doing and can counter.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 4, 2013)

BRN said:


> Not particularly. The sensible and pragmatic approach to take would be to cover all of your bases when you're thinking about your team.
> 
> Adding a 'Taunt' into your party is simply the sensible thing to do, rather than having to know in advance your opponent's strategy.
> 
> That's true of dealing with several different types of parties with just six pokemon, too; you include different types of pokemon for that very reason. Hence you now understand that you don't win Pokemon with the strongest set of Legendaries, you win it with the most flexible team.



You also win it with having a wide base of Pokemon from which to choose. A man with 36 trained Pokemon has a better chance of winning a tourney than his opponent, who who only has 6, because even though he can't use all 36 at once, he would have the ability to switch out his Pokemon between rounds to counter his opponent who, having only six Pokemon has his roster "set in stone." If anybody is to win a tournament, the six in the first round and the six in the championship might very well be entirely different Pokemon altogether. There might be a little overlap for Blaziken and other gamebreakers but you certainly would want to change out to make sure you have a shot at winning against whatever comes your way.

Of course, in order to have more Pokemon you have to spend more time.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys, i was thinking of doing another furaffinity pokemon related thing, kinda like a playthrough. You can pick a starter out of 3 given pokemon i decide and then beat other forum members who take the roles as gym leaders, using all pokemon of one type as they normally would. Once they beat all gym leaders they can challenge the champion from the old tourney maybe?

The only thing is is that it will all be toned down skill level wise to a just for fun kinda thing, no ev training or breeding all any of that technical jazz, the only limitition would be levels, for example you couldnt rear or collect pokemon over level 30 if you havent beat the 2nd gym leader for example.

Whaddya reckon?

I got the idea today when i looked down i noticed i had a cool looking team of bug pokemon


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 4, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Hey guys, i was thinking of doing another furaffinity pokemon related thing, kinda like a playthrough. You can pick a starter out of 3 given pokemon i decide and then beat other forum members who take the roles as gym leaders, using all pokemon of one type as they normally would. Once they beat all gym leaders they can challenge the champion from the old tourney maybe?
> 
> The only thing is is that it will all be toned down skill level wise to a just for fun kinda thing, no ev training or breeding all any of that technical jazz, the only limitition would be levels, for example you couldnt rear or collect pokemon over level 30 if you havent beat the 2nd gym leader for example.
> 
> ...


I know it's been mentioned before, but if somebody was a gym leader or elite four member, they couldn't challenge themself.
Also, if EV training ain't allowed, that's my _entire_ ice team scrapped. Which sucks. :L


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 4, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Hey guys, i was thinking of doing another furaffinity pokemon related thing, kinda like a playthrough. You can pick a starter out of 3 given pokemon i decide and then beat other forum members who take the roles as gym leaders, using all pokemon of one type as they normally would. Once they beat all gym leaders they can challenge the champion from the old tourney maybe?
> 
> The only thing is is that it will all be toned down skill level wise to a just for fun kinda thing, no ev training or breeding all any of that technical jazz, the only limitition would be levels, for example you couldnt rear or collect pokemon over level 30 if you havent beat the 2nd gym leader for example.
> 
> ...



What's the point? EV Training points are added automatically as you progress in the game and the honors system isn't going to work to keep people from slipping their Pokemon some vitamins or juices. And truth be told, not being able to play the Star Fox-like soccer EV training minigame with Pokemon stinks.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 4, 2013)

Well keep the numbers small for gym leaders, just volunteers that would go up against the "players", me for example being the pathetically weak but cool looking bug gym leader.
You would have to start with a new team to make it fair anyway, there would be a level cap untill you beat a gym leader anyway.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 4, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well keep the numbers small for gym leaders, just volunteers that would go up against the "players", me for example being the pathetically weak but cool looking bug gym leader.
> You would have to start with a new team to make it fair anyway, there would be a level cap untill you beat a gym leader anyway.


Lemme just get something straight- are we talking like, catching them from the wild and then not being allowed to touch them or level them up in any way?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 4, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Lemme just get something straight- are we talking like, catching them from the wild and then not being allowed to touch them or level them up in any way?



Yeah but only to a certain level, like you cant get them past level 30 if you dont beat the right gym leader for it, like in the actual game.
It was a half assed idea i just thought of today, probably a tonne of kinks in it.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 4, 2013)

Not a single ditto trade on the GTS is sensible. They all want Xerneas/Yveltal/Zygarde and also claim to have perfect IV ditto at level 30 which I have much doubt in. I'll just put a trade in for a ditto for another ditto. At least it'd be a reasonable trade out of the list. 

Also, I'm a bit iffy on the whole playthrough idea. It sounds cool, but we'd have to round everyone up for it which can be a bit hard given the different times.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 4, 2013)

It could work if everyone was a gym leader and a player at the same time. Everyone trains two teams (gym and playthrough). They can only use the playthrough team against a gym leader and the leader can only use their gym team. The gyms can either be in order or not. For a trainer to advance, he must defeat the first gym leader (or all of them). For the gym leader to get his own badge, he must defeat all the people that challenge him. This can be set-up tournament-wise so not everyone gets all the badges because a leader's team will eventually beat them. Or it can be a race to see who can get all the badges the fastest (limits will be set to prevent abuse on this though).


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like to be added but im not sure what my pokemon are in the Safari yet though - FC 1306-6059-1358


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 4, 2013)

We could set up battles with specialized rules like only unevolved Pokemon or all-Safari teams (the latter would have to use the honor system) but I think it could be done.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 4, 2013)

Distorted said:


> perfect IV ditto at level 30 which I have much doubt in.


Dittos can be found in certain Friend Safaris with two perfect IV's.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Dittos can be found in certain Friend Safaris with two perfect IV's.



Well that makes more sense. But why do they all want legendaries? I mean I went through so many, and they all wanted legendaries. It's not that deep.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> But why do they all want legendaries?


Because everyone else's Pokemon were traded already.  Seriously, if you put up a Pokemon for an easy trade it'll be done within the hour, but if you request something ridiculous it'll just sit there ... and sit there ... and sit there....


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm looking for a Thick Club item, if anyone happens to have one please let me know what you would like for one.

Also, anyone know where to get Light Clay in X/Y?


----------



## Teal (Dec 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'm looking for a Thick Club item, if anyone happens to have one please let me know what you would like for one.
> 
> Also, anyone know where to get Light Clay in X/Y?


Me and my dirty mind. -_-
You can find the thick club on wild Cubone and Marowak (5%) and light clay on Golett and Golurk (5%)
Good luck.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'm looking for a Thick Club item, if anyone happens to have one please let me know what you would like for one.



I have a Marowak with a Thick Club. You can have it for whatever, not looking for anything particular myself.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I have a Marowak with a Thick Club. You can have it for whatever, not looking for anything particular myself.



Pass me your FC, would you?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Pass me your FC, would you?



Certainly. Code is 1821-9780-3172, name is Dane. A quick trade then off to town I think.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, I spent far too long in that cave trying to get that item.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Thanks a bunch, I spent far too long in that cave trying to get that item.



No problem. Sorry if my trade n' run seemed a bit rude, I'm in a rush this morning.

Dr. D, just saw your post and I'll add you when I get back.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2013)

No worries. I tried to trade you something interesting at least.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> No worries. I tried to trade you something interesting at least.



Creigh will help me make baby balloons! The 'darker' pokemon always amuse me, especially when they're not so good at being terrifying.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> You can find the thick club on wild Cubone and Marowak (5%) and light clay on Golett and Golurk (5%)
> Good luck.


Compoundeyes.  Frisk.

(Okay, so "Pokemon frisked the opposing Cubone and found its Thick Club!" does sound kind of ... awkward....)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone know if the anime PokÃ©mon Origins is gonna get an English dub?


----------



## Icky (Dec 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Anyone know if the anime PokÃ©mon Origins is gonna get an English dub?



...It already has one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojFadzD8Qus


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...It already has one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojFadzD8Qus



YAY!! 8D


----------



## Jags (Dec 5, 2013)

-Pokemon Origins episode 2

-About 11 minutes in.

If spoilers don't bother you, then: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCreb1EqH9k&feature=player_detailpage#t=683

*Shudder*


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 5, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> -Pokemon Origins episode 2
> 
> -About 11 minutes in.
> 
> ...



If that didn't bother you, this might :3 

[video=youtube;FrjZs6MNjGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrjZs6MNjGk[/video]

dat scream


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

The first time that was posted I was on the GROUND. XD
That Charmander was fucking DYING!!!


----------



## Jags (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh my good god. I cannot stop laughing. 

Pokemon Breeding is now more clear. I can see what they mean when they say 'They don't seem to like each other very much', before they produce an egg o.o


----------



## xXPrincessLunaXx (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone else waiting for those three Legendaries to come out? I am waiting to catch Diancie.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 6, 2013)

When my friend told me that he was looking for a water/fire type pokemon, I looked at him like he was the dumbest person in the world. Then a month later these pokemon leak and I he looks at me with that "I told you so" face. I couldn't say a word. I just silently let it go and never let him win a match.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

xXPrincessLunaXx said:


> Anyone else waiting for those three Legendaries to come out? I am waiting to catch Diancie.



Needless to say, the hacker who discovered these secret unreleased Pokemon should now show them off and win a bunch of competitive battles. The thing about releasing these "event Pokemon" is that gamers who have access to them will get some sort of competitive advantage that others simply would not have the opportunity to get.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Needless to say, the hacker who discovered these secret unreleased Pokemon should now show them off and win a bunch of competitive battles. The thing about releasing these "event Pokemon" is that gamers who have access to them will get some sort of competitive advantage that others simply would not have the opportunity to get.



Unless, say, they get banned competitively. Or are just not very good. Or, the anti-hacked mons system actually works online.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> When my friend told me that he was looking for a water/fire type pokemon, I looked at him like he was the dumbest person in the world. Then a month later these pokemon leak and I he looks at me with that "I told you so" face. I couldn't say a word. I just silently let it go and never let him win a match.



Fighting+Flying was never going to happen either, until we got Hawlucha who is totally awesome.


----------



## BRN (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a third team ready. It's been frustrated by a certain Arcanine already, but I'm still confident that it's my strongest yet! Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 6, 2013)

xXPrincessLunaXx said:


> Anyone else waiting for those three Legendaries to come out? I am waiting to catch Diancie.


It'd be cool to have them, but to be honest I'm not so fond of Hoopa. Normally the smaller legendaries are cute (like Manaphy, Shaymin, Jirachi, and Celebi), but this one's a little too bizarre-looking for me. Admittedly, it reminds me of a stereotypical angry gypsy.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 6, 2013)

The leaked legendaries i've seen so far have all looked a bit naff to be honest, aside from mega Latias :O


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Needless to say, the hacker who discovered these secret unreleased Pokemon should now show them off and win a bunch of competitive battles. The thing about releasing these "event Pokemon" is that gamers who have access to them will get some sort of competitive advantage that others simply would not have the opportunity to get.


Even if they could use them we know their types and it's not like a counter couldn't be thought up during the match.


----------



## Icky (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Needless to say, the hacker who discovered these secret unreleased Pokemon should now show them off and win a bunch of competitive battles. The thing about releasing these "event Pokemon" is that gamers who have access to them will get some sort of competitive advantage that others simply would not have the opportunity to get.



...Do you not remember anything from the last ten times you tried to make this idiotic "legendaries = unbeatable" point?


----------



## Wither (Dec 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Do you not remember anything from the last ten times you tried to make this idiotic "legendaries = unbeatable" point?


Where's my video of Magickarp sweeping a shiny legendary team at?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Do you not remember anything from the last ten times you tried to make this idiotic "legendaries = unbeatable" point?



Fine, legendaries may not be unbeatable but if an "event Pokemon" was actually a good combatant you would end up with people who attended the limited-time promotion having an upper hand in the fights over those who did not attend. Bringing out a Mew should cause your opponent to take notice that you are certainly no casual gamer.  I have taken down several Mewtwos in linked battles but seeing a Mew in a linked battle was the most amazing experience in 15 years of Pokemon.

And again, it goes without saying that being able to port your team from the last generation or generations (Legendaries and all) gives you that kind of wider base that would definitely come in handy in fights. But that also means that those who only started playing now would be at a disadvantage. If you don't have an event Pokemon, you may very well be behind in the "arms race".


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone of you pokÃ©bros wanna help me out? I'm interested in learning about this whole breeding n' battling thing, but dont know where to start.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Anyone of you pokÃ©bros wanna help me out? I'm interested in learning about this whole breeding n' battling thing, but dont know where to start.



You breed and breed until you get the right nature. (Ditto is extremely useful). Then you start out with the Pokemon at Level 1, carefully monitoring every aspect of its existence, until it specializes in one particular trait and has the right moves. It may take hours for you to get the exact right Pokemon, but this gives you an advantage in the battles.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> You breed and breed until you get the right nature. (Ditto is extremely useful). Then you start out with the Pokemon at Level 1, carefully monitoring every aspect of its existence, until it specializes in one particular trait and has the right moves. It may take hours for you to get the exact right Pokemon, but this gives you an advantage in the battles.



I was more on about IVs and EVs. I know it's been simplified somewhat this gen, but that doesnt mean much to me as I never understood them in the first place.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I was more on about IVs and EVs. I know it's been simplified somewhat this gen, but that doesnt mean much to me as I never understood them in the first place.



IVs and EVs are given to you automatically every time you beat an opposing Pokemon in the game, every time you complete a Super training regiment, drink Juice, or take a vitamin. You need to know your Pokemon's nature because this will show you the most efficient way to train your Pokemon. I had to learn all this the hard way, creating a team of Pokemon not particularly good at any one particular trait.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> IVs and EVs are given to you automatically every time you beat an opposing Pokemon in the game, every time you complete a Super training regiment, drink Juice, or take a vitamin. You need to know your Pokemon's nature because this will show you the most efficient way to train your Pokemon.



I thought IVs were static? _Are you trying to ruin me_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

...

...

.......

I'd hump a Lopunny. :I










gud nite


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I thought IVs were static? _Are you trying to ruin me_



My mistake- it's the EVs that change but the IVs do indeed remain constant. If you are into statistics and some rather advanced algebra, as the creators of Pokemon's battle system must obviously be, you could begin to calculate what kind of Pokemon you might get. Again, this is why I have a theory that the same people who do well at Pokemon score pretty high on math tests. This is difficult to say the least, and the best idea would be to capture multiples of the same Pokemon, find the IVs and Nature you like and dump the others.
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Individual_values


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -endearing perversion-



You didn't come with an off switch, did you? :3c



DarrylWolf said:


> My mistake- it's the EVs that change but the IVs do indeed remain constant. If you are into statistics and some rather advanced algebra, as the creators of Pokemon's battle system must obviously be, you could begin to calculate what kind of Pokemon you might get. Again, this is why I have a theory that the same people who do well at Pokemon score pretty high on math tests. This is difficult to say the least, and the best idea would be to capture multiples of the same Pokemon, find the IVs and Nature you like and dump the others.
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Individual_values



This... does not sound fun. At all. At least I still have Animal Crossing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You didn't come with an off switch, did you? :3c
> 
> 
> 
> This... does not sound fun. At all. At least I still have Animal Crossing.



Oh, no. To those who have the patience and free time and the number-crunching skills of a baseball manager, it makes plenty of sense to calculate EVs and IVs and can be highly addictive. But if you're not the kind of person who solves non-linear algebra problems "just for fun", then try to have fun with competing against other casual gamers and delight in having a "pretty good" team. If you know your types well enough and don't mind losing people more engrossed in the game than you are, you could have a fine time. Believe you me being really good at Pokemon requires math skills, and a devotion to playing the game.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, no. To those who have the patience and free time and the number-crunching skills of a baseball manager, it makes plenty of sense to calculate EVs and IVs and can be highly addictive. But if you're not the kind of person who solves non-linear algebra problems "just for fun", then try to have fun with competing against other casual gamers and delight in having a "pretty good" team. If you know your types well enough and don't mind losing people more engrossed in the game than you are, you could have a fine time. Believe you me being really good at Pokemon requires math skills, and a devotion to playing the game.



Being completely serious right now: Darryl, are you straight-up fucking with me?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> You breed and breed until you get the right nature. (Ditto is extremely useful). Then you start out with the Pokemon at Level 1, carefully monitoring every aspect of its existence, until it specializes in one particular trait and has the right moves. It may take hours for you to get the exact right Pokemon, but this gives you an advantage in the battles.


There is a MUCH faster way to do it. Giving a pokemon an everstone will make them pass their nature down to the baby 100% of the time.
Just find a male partner in the same egg group with the right nature, and give it an everstone! Then, breed with a female of the Pokemon you want.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Being completely serious right now: Darryl, are you straight-up fucking with me?



No, I'm absolutely not. It takes a great deal of analysis and math skills to get the best team possible. My friend who is the campus champion literally has wall hangings of flow charts, graphs, charts, and he carries more books related to Pokemon than I do related to history when he goes out to fight others. You want to win against other casual gamers, fine. You want to go hardcore, good luck with that.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh I love math. Here's the down-lo...

Your pokemon has 510 Effort Value (EV) points to play with. For every 4 points of EV's dedicated to a stat you gain 1 point in that stat. And you can only add a maximum of 255 points to a stat, but it's more efficient to add 252 EV's to give you an even amount of 64 points. These points scale with the pokemon's level though, so at lv 50 it would be 32 points added to a stat instead of 64.  As for how to apply them, there are a multitude of ways to do so. 

-Simply battling gets you EV points. So long as you gain experience from a pokemon you gain EV's as well.
-Vitamins can let you add a total of 100 EV's to stat. Afterward, they don't work anymore.
-Super Training is fun and lets you keep track of the EV points your Pokemon gets through training.
-Power Items will grant you 4 EV's for every pokemon you gain experience from. These items coupled with horde battles can train your pokemon even faster than Super Training. 
-There are drinks you can blend from berries that also raise EV's in Lumiose City. Though I'm not too familiar on their exact values.

*In the case of EV's needing to be reset, there is a white punching bag available through super training that will reset all EV's of a pokmeon. You can come across it randomly by playing through the Super Training regimens. 

Individual Values (IV) are static and unique to every pokemon. They range from 1 point to 31 points and are not shown or visible in the pokemon's statistics. They aren't as easy to manipulate as EV's neither, needing to be bred in order to be transferred. Even then there's no guarantee of getting the right values. But luckily there are ways to see if your pokemon has decent IV's.

-The judge (the stylish purple ace trainer in the corner of the Kiloude Pokemon Center) can tell you whether your pokemon has decent IV's or not. When he says that a stat "simply can't be beat" then it is regarded as a stat with perfect IV's (a value of 31). 
-When breeding pokemon to get better IV's, the Destiny Knot item is very helpful as it ensures 5 IV's pass from either parent to the offspring pokemon. As in the offspring could inherit all the perfect IV's shared between parents. But this process usually takes time as it is completely random.
-Pokemon in Friend Safari usually come with 2 perfect IV's which makes it easier to breed desired IV's into a pokemon. 

With proper EV and IV training/breeding coupled along with the 10% increase of natures, it is possible build a monster of a pokemon. I hope that clears it up a bit.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooh, IV's. It's tedious when you are breeding for 5IV pokemon (done it before, trust me) but the end result is rewarding if you are person who, like me, goes and barters. I regularly trade in certain circles for more and more, and yet, I never actually take the time to actually breed more 5IV's. 

For example, a pair of 5IV pokemon is worth... 1 competitive (5 IV, perfect or near-perfect) shiny. I am constantly looking at offers and watching the market. 

I would open up a pokemon trading thread, but... I dunno. I don't frequent FaF like I used to, and I don't think I'd be able to constantly monitor the thread for fairness.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> -actual information that helps me understand things-





Teal said:


> -links that explain things in a clear and concise manner-



Hey. HEY.

Thanks c:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You didn't come with an off switch, did you? :3c



What's that?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Just finished watching the full Pokemon Origins. Wish it wasn't so short.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just finished watching the full Pokemon Origins. Wish it wasn't so short.



The bit that bothers me is how much they left out.

They left out _Misty_. C'mooooon.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The bit that bothers me is how much they left out.
> 
> They left out _Misty_. C'mooooon.



That does kind of stink, but I think this series is the one Nintendo should have put out when introducing the concept of Pokemon to America in the 1990's. They could have been more true to the games (Brock and Misty do not actually join Ash/Red at any time) and nobody would have raised a problem about Brock's ethnicity, which combined with his flirtation with every female character, ultimately caused him to be removed. There are also cities that you never could visit in the games that exist in the TV series- when I was a kid, I really wanted to see that Pokemon-themed park Giovanni had built or the garden where the Bulbasaur lived, but of course, those doesn't exist anywhere in the games. Shame this new series has to be so short, though.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> That does kind of stink, *but I think this series is the one Nintendo should have put out when introducing the concept of Pokemon to America in the 1990's.* They could have been more true to the games (Brock and Misty do not actually join Ash/Red at any time) and nobody would have raised a problem about Brock's ethnicity, which combined with his flirtation with every female character, ultimately caused him to be removed. Shame it has to be so short, though.


Fuck no.

And Brock came back you know.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> And Brock came back you know.



No, how many times did you watch the TV show and think that it wasn't being faithful to the game or vice versa- at least, Nintendo could have showed them side by side so we could compare the two of them. If you were to remove the comic relief villains, and the failed attempts at being a serialized "buddy" movie with Brock and Misty, you would have seen a Trainer who really doesn't let any of the distractions of being a Pokemon Trainer get in the way. We only get four episodes of Origins but I think it is a much better series even if it would not have been so lucrative.

I know Brock came back; he really was a fan favorite, because of his flirtatious personality. But for a while, while Nintendo was working up the courage to not be politically correct, we had to try and support Brock's stand-in, Tracy, the Pokemon photographer whose only real claim to fame was being the guy who the Professor would berate in "Pokemon Snap".


----------



## Enviious (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Vii - 3239-2942-8217 (Pansage,Petilil, and a Quilladin)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> I didn't play the games till Gen 3.
> 
> 
> Personally I found Origins to be boring. Cute, but dull.



That's what I meant, I don't see how Nintendo could have built a fad around a TV series that takes itself so seriously. Nintendo chose the more kid-friendly series, the more lucrative series, and they should be glad that they did. The '90s series, bad as it was, made us buy as much Pokemon as we could.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

So you're saying they should have went with a series that was "more true to the games" but not nearly as likable (and profitable)? 

Just what are you trying to say?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> So you're saying they should have went with a series that was "more true to the games" but not nearly as likable (and profitable)?
> 
> Just what are you trying to say?



The two series could have been aired side by side- Sonic tried an approach like that in 1993 and it worked pretty well. Of course, I don't think Pokemon Origins existed when Pokemon was first being introduced to Americans so it might not have even mattered. As it is right now, Origins is simply too short to have been of any use to Nintendo back in 1998.

It is a nice change of pace from the main Pokemon series, which tried to use translated-from-Japanese humor to tell an interesting story about Pokemon.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

Caught a Drifloon. FINALLY! 



DarrylWolf said:


> The two series could have been aired side by side- Sonic tried an approach like that in 1993 and it worked pretty well. Of course, I don't think Pokemon Origins existed when Pokemon was first being introduced to Americans so it might not have even mattered. As it is right now, Origins is simply too short to have been of any use to Nintendo back in 1998.
> 
> It is a nice change of pace from the main Pokemon series, which tried to use translated-from-Japanese humor to tell an interesting story about Pokemon.



Yes, but there are a lot of other things in the anime that were handled poorly;

-Two of the Kanto Gym Leaders get reduced to traveling companions for the hero.
-The rival is more annoying than before.
-Most Pokemon repeat their own names rather than making the usual grunts, roars or barks.
-Sabrina is turned into a stoic bitch with split personality disorder.
-The Kanto Elite Four are unused until several seasons later (Excluding Lorelei and Bruno).
-Team Rocket employs a trio of idiots who pop up every episode only to get beaten within inches of their lives.
-Giovani doesn't do anything even close to quitting Team Rocket.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Caught a Drifloon. FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the reason why we liked it as kids and it sold so well to us. We needed comic relief villains, a snot-nosed punk of a rival, and we did not mind continuity errors between the game and TV series. All in all, I'd have to say that Pokemon showed us just how colorful Japanese animation could be, but this series can only be thought of as good when viewed through the lens of nostalgia. However, it was the first exposure to Pokemon in the 1990's that really brought anime into the minds of Americans- prior to Pokemon, anime was really only watched in Japanese enclaves or by Nipponophiles. After Pokemon, there was a heightened interest in all things dealing with Japanese animation.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

I swear to Celestia, every time I read a Darryl or TransformerRobot post on this thread, my mind shrivels up and oozes out of my ear.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> Oh no! Something adapted from a completely different medium has continuity errors!
> Surely this is a sign of the end times!



I, for one was interested in if Nintendo would ever release a sidestory game where we got to see the Orange Island League, located on islands south of Pallet Town that did not exist in the game. When Nintendo finally released Pokemon FireRed and LeafGreen, we saw the Sevii Islands, which were cool but not as fun as an actual additional league you could fight other Gym Leaders in. There are other places mentioned in the TV series that would have been perfect to include in the games.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> What does that have to do with what I just said?



Continuity errors. Or things that were in the TV series but not in the games. The anime series was loosely based off of the games but I think it would have been cool to have seen some of those things become interactive- saving Porta Vista from the giant Tentacruel, brokering peace between the Yas and Kas gyms, or taking part in the Laramie Ranch Pokemon-athon. Fans of the TV series remember those things but they don't exist in the games. And we never got to fight the two bumbling villains, Jesse and James in the handheld Pokemon games, which would have been funny. I understand that the creators of the game series would have suffered from time constraints and coding limitations, which might explain why we never saw them, but I thought it would have been awesome.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2013)

New topic: The Pokemon Manga. How many have read it? I personally would've rather preferred an animoo adaption of this story rather than what we got in origins.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> New topic: The Pokemon Manga. How many have read it? I personally would've rather preferred an animoo adaption of this story rather than what we got in origins.



I did, and I can see why that never got popular outside of Japan. The story about Sabrina and Haunter seems particularly wrenching. A Ghost-type Pokemon which in the games and TV series like a mischievious specter is actually a cold-blooded killer who wants Sabrina dead, after killing her Pokemon when she was just a child. She bravely goes to try and stop it before it can kill her, but only survives because Ash and the gang show up and save her life. It was the creepiest adaptation of Pokemon I had ever seen.


----------



## Wither (Dec 7, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Bringing out a Mew should cause your opponent to take notice that you are certainly no casual gamer.  I have taken down several Mewtwos in linked battles but seeing a Mew in a linked battle was the most amazing experience in 15 years of Pokemon.


I honestly didn't even bother reading past this. That's just sad, mate. 


XoPachi said:


> I'd hump a Lopunny.


Bitch, Delphox is clearly better. 
that and Ninetails, Arcanine, Floatzel, basically every starter + evos (with obvious exceptions where needed), and evees/eveelution,... I could go on. (unapologetically into the ferals, yeah :I)


----------



## Teal (Dec 7, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I did, and I can see why that never got popular outside of Japan. The story about Sabrina and Haunter seems particularly wrenching. A Ghost-type Pokemon which in the games and TV series like a mischievious specter is actually a cold-blooded killer who wants Sabrina dead, after killing her Pokemon when she was just a child. She bravely goes to try and stop it before it can kill her, but only survives because Ash and the gang show up and save her life. It was the creepiest adaptation of Pokemon I had ever seen.


Electric tale of Pikachu is good because of it's art and how it builds upon the PokÃ©mon world. The fan service is creepy though.

I think Tosh was referring to PokÃ©mon Adventures (or PokÃ©mon special).


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> Electric tale of Pikachu is good because of it's art and how it builds upon the PokÃ©mon world. The fan service is creepy though.
> 
> I think Tosh was referring to PokÃ©mon Adventures (or PokÃ©mon special).



There were several Pokemon Manga released in the late 90's, but "Haunting Your Dreams" was one that was most definitely not aimed at children. As is commonly the case with Japanese manga released in the US, a lot of bowdlerization has to occur. I will admit that the manga looked good but things were a little more mature. Heck, things did get mature in the TV series, the story arc with Sabrina and the Ghosts scared children. And more importantly, that story arc made reactionary parents think that Pokemon promoted the occult.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> New topic: The Pokemon Manga. How many have read it? I personally would've rather preferred an animoo adaption of this story rather than what we got in origins.



Oh goodness yes. I followed it up to the start of R/S/E, it's definitely my favourite interpretation of the pokemon world. Super-Top-#1-Inventor Satoshi Tajiri thinks of it as his favourite too. Also seeing an Arbok cut in half would be badass.


----------



## BRN (Dec 7, 2013)

[yt]2PYoUWTx1Ak[/yt]


I really hope this is sufficient to prove that Legendary teams just don't "win" when their player is shite.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

That caterpie is glorious.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 7, 2013)

BRN said:


> [yt]2PYoUWTx1Ak[/yt]
> 
> 
> I really hope this is sufficient to prove that Legendary teams just don't "win" when their player is shite.



Dear god Gen V looked like shit...


----------



## Distorted (Dec 7, 2013)

Who lets that happen? Why would use swift....on a Gliscor.....when you're Mewtwo. I don't know anything anymore...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Dear god Gen V looked like shit...


To be fair, it looks better on the actual DS. I think it's stretched out in the video.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Who lets that happen? Why would use swift....on a Gliscor.....when you're Mewtwo. I don't know anything anymore...



Who doesn't have Sucker Punch on an Absol?


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Oh goodness yes. I followed it up to the start of R/S/E, it's definitely my favourite interpretation of the pokemon world. Super-Top-#1-Inventor Satoshi Tajiri thinks of it as his favourite too. Also seeing an Arbok cut in half would be badass.



The original series was pretty good, much better than the TV series. 

I loved Red's Eevee. So cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2013)

o






stil shit pokmon


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 8, 2013)

I know Pokemon Origins is a tribute to the games, but seriously, you can swim a Lapras through all the plot holes....

Namely, GIOVANNI YOU CANNOT KO A JOLTEON WITH THUNDERBOLT BECAUSE JOLTEONS HAVE VOLT ABSORB AND YOU DON'T HAVE MOLD BREAKER.  (Unless Red's Jolteon ended up with Quick Feet instead of Volt Absorb.)


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 8, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I know Pokemon Origins is a tribute to the games, but seriously, you can swim a Lapras through all the plot holes....
> 
> Namely, GIOVANNI YOU CANNOT KO A JOLTEON WITH THUNDERBOLT BECAUSE JOLTEONS HAVE VOLT ABSORB AND YOU DON'T HAVE MOLD BREAKER.  (Unless Red's Jolteon ended up with Quick Feet instead of Volt Absorb.)



Maybe it was Gen I mechanics? It seemed to copy the core concept of R/B verbatim.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Who lets that happen? Why would use swift....on a Gliscor.....when you're Mewtwo. I don't know anything anymore...



That strategy was a huge gamble though, you'd probably _need_â€‹ a rather bad player to prepare like that.

There were a lot of times in that battle where the other play could've had it through brute force.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2013)

Beat the Chatelaine in Single Battles.  That really was a fluke victory, though...

1 - Made the mistake of NOT U-Turning out my Talonflame against her Grumpig (packing Power Gem).  Gardevoir couldn't quite KO it with a Calm Mind + Shadow Ball either, so I'm down to just my Megalucario and I haven't even scored any KO's yet!  Well, at least ExtremeSpeed mops up the pig....
2 - Mega Lucario is very lucky NOT to get hit by Wigglytuff's Focus Blast.  In return, two Aura Spheres and it's down.
3 - Her Purugly is faster and puts Lucario under with Hypnosis.  Next turn, I use ExtremeSpeed and Lucario wakes up JUST in time to dodge a Dream Eater.  I win on the next turn.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I guess you can't blame them for including a tutorial, right?^^;


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2013)

So looking at the list of egg moves Serebii posted, Carvanha can learn Destiny Bond now. I haven't seen anyone really talk about this... but that's like, amazing, isn't it?! With speed boost, you'll pretty much nab anything that's not using priority.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, after a painstakingly long attempt to do so, I now have Cresselia.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2013)

Next time you ask for a battle Dingo at least let me knock down a bit of HP of one pokemon at least


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 9, 2013)

So, the big question for you all:

Are you a "Karenfag" ("Strong PokÃ©mon. Weak PokÃ©mon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favorites.) meaning you use what you like, regardless of how good they are i.e. someone who uses Ariados, Exeggutor, Cacturne, etc.

Or are you a "Smogonfag", better known as a Munchkin or Powergamer, who prefers to use what is strong despite them not being your favorite.

I subscribe very much to the former, I'm not a competitive gamer in general but I still enjoy battling. Despite that I lose 9/10 times haha


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2013)

A competitive battler should definitely try to make the smartest choices when choosing their team. But as an individual I think it's also important to add your own personal flair. It's been my policy since HG/SS to strike a balance between that.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm an all water trainer, so Karen would love me bunches.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

I have my most favourite derps trying to adorable you into submission c:

I am interested in learning more about the metagame, but not to Smogon levels.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2013)

My team just contains the pokemon i think look the most bad ass, i lose every single battle i ever play. I cant be bothered to fully research all the EV training or whatever, but i am sick of having super effective moves do nothing against their pokemon, and then not very effective moves near enough wipe out mine.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2013)

Super Training screen, use it.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Super Training screen, use it.



I did, maxed out my main party pokemon.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm breeding a team of ultimate furrets.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> So, the big question for you all:Are you a "Karenfag" ("Strong PokÃ©mon. Weak PokÃ©mon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should try to win with their favorites.) meaning you use what you like, regardless of how good they are i.e. someone who uses Ariados, Exeggutor, Cacturne, etc.Or are you a "Smogonfag", better known as a Munchkin or Powergamer, who prefers to use what is strong despite them not being your favorite.I subscribe very much to the former, I'm not a competitive gamer in general but I still enjoy battling. Despite that I lose 9/10 times haha


I won't lie- I use Pokemon that are strong, but I don't like using ones that are overly clichÃ©. I'm talking Lucario, Tyranitar, Garchomp, Hydreigon, and some various others that most fans swarm over because they look badass.
Admittedly, I do use strong pokemon in order to win, but I like using ones that I think are quirky and interesting. Like Porygon-z and Dusclops, for example. Not to mention giving them silly nicknames.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 9, 2013)

I use the Pokemon I like...
I lose a lot, but sometimes, just once, I win!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 10, 2013)

So, I'm looking for an iron fist conkeldurr to add to my roster. Would anyone happen to have any of that evolutionary line in their friend safaris? I've got a fair few good things to trade with, if anyone would be willing to catch me a HA timburr/gurdurr. :3


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

pikachu is kind of a bitch


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2013)

I am really, _really_ starting to hate Rock Slide in Double Battles....


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2013)

Milo said:


> pikachu is kind of a bitch



To be fair, I feel like doing this much of the time, especially if I catch any Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok so fuck battlling forever.
Im only putting up with it thinking that if i do it enough i might gain some friends via the PSS for the friend safari.
Not only am i not getting the option to add them 90% of the time but i havent won a single game, its pathetic.
You would have thought i might find at least one kid that isnt some suped up demigod player.


----------



## Icky (Dec 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so fuck battlling forever.
> Im only putting up with it thinking that if i do it enough i might gain some friends via the PSS for the friend safari.
> Not only am i not getting the option to add them 90% of the time but i havent won a single game, its pathetic.
> You would have thought i might find at least one kid that isnt some suped up demigod player.



Yeah, that's why I haven't played in a few weeks either. x:


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so fuck battlling forever.
> Im only putting up with it thinking that if i do it enough i might gain some friends via the PSS for the friend safari.
> Not only am i not getting the option to add them 90% of the time but i havent won a single game, its pathetic.
> You would have thought i might find at least one kid that isnt some suped up demigod player.


I might actually enjoy battles more when I lose. It's so tense when I'm losing pokemon quickly and I need to work out what to do.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so fuck battlling forever.
> Im only putting up with it thinking that if i do it enough i might gain some friends via the PSS for the friend safari.
> Not only am i not getting the option to add them 90% of the time but i havent won a single game, its pathetic.
> You would have thought i might find at least one kid that isnt some suped up demigod player.




Abloo bloo bloo!


----------



## Misomie (Dec 10, 2013)

I decided to start breeding for a 5 or 4 IV Honedge with zero IVs in speed. My second egg from one pair (because I don't want to inbreed) gave my every IV that needed to cross over but gave me the wrong gender. Mean game. D:<

Earlier I was hunting for some high IVed dittos (I did eventually get two 3 IVs with one having a zero in speed) and I got ambushed by a shiny one. It didn't have imposter, but I was able to trade it for a cute shiny Galvantula. X3


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I might actually enjoy battles more when I lose. It's so tense when I'm losing pokemon quickly and I need to work out what to do.



It feels more like this...






I just had another battle (lost of course) but i actually enjoyed it, i actually knocked out a couple of his pokemon and damaged the rest, it was a close-ish game. Every other time its just the exact same forumala, super effective attacks do nothing, not very effective attacks wipe mine out. I swear everyone always has a Blaziken, Xerneas, and Lapras on their team aswell for some reason.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, that's why I haven't played in a few weeks either. x:


Is that why you ditched your own tournament? I mean winning the thing was kinda anti-climactic since only Reno even adknowledged that I won.



Misomie said:


> I decided to start breeding for a 5 or 4 IV Honedge with zero IVs in speed. My second egg from one pair (because I don't want to inbreed) gave my every IV that needed to cross over but gave me the wrong gender. Mean game. D:<
> 
> Earlier I was hunting for some high IVed dittos (I did eventually get two 3 IVs with one having a zero in speed) and I got ambushed by a shiny one. It didn't have imposter, but I was able to trade it for a cute shiny Galvantula. X3


I use Aegislash; I can breed you one if you'd like. Brave with perfect HP/Att/Def/SpD and 0 speed.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I just had another battle (lost of course) but i actually enjoyed it, i actually knocked out a couple of his pokemon and damaged the rest, it was a close-ish game. Every other time its just the exact same forumala, super effective attacks do nothing, not very effective attacks wipe mine out. I swear everyone always has a Blaziken, Xerneas, and Lapras on their team aswell for some reason.


I know I only battled you yesterday, but I've forgotten a lot about your team. One of the biggest mistakes I spotted though was the fact that you were using Thunder on Aggron. Its attack stat is around double its special attack, so even if your Thunder was super effective, a regular-matchup earthquake would be highly likely to do more damage.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Is that why you ditched your own tournament? I mean winning the thing was kinda anti-climactic since only Reno even adknowledged that I won.
> 
> I use Aegislash; I can breed you one if you'd like. Brave with perfect HP/Att/Def/SpD and 0 speed.



The tournament did just kinda fizzle out. I kept checking back at it but then eventually forgot about it because nothing was happening. Sorry I forgot to congrat you. ^^;

It's ok, I want to breed my own line. :3


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Is that why you ditched your own tournament? I mean winning the thing was kinda anti-climactic since only Reno even adknowledged that I won.



...That finished? I am behind the curve.

Well done Senor Rob!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, 'though now I feel guilty for playing the victim. I'll just uh, I'm good now. Thanks.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Thanks, 'though now I feel guilty for playing the victim. I'll just uh, I'm good now. Thanks.



Foxes are always victimized, for some reason

I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 10, 2013)

Personally, I enjoy just trying different wacky combinations for the hell of it. I don't care if they're all that viable or not, it's just fun to try. For example, I've got a trick room team up and running, and it's only won a couple times, but it's the mind games of it that make it enjoyable to run with. Right now, I'm working on a sunny day team, and next is a rain dance team, now that Sixy figured out the best way to find the HA 'mon in a horde. :3 

Anyhoo, anyone on the HA timburr line? 

Also, I still intend to organize a little cup tournament! I'll probably wait until after Christmas to do it though, since many folks are away for the holidays and such.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Serebii says Timburr's HA isn't available.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Serebii says Timburr's HA isn't available.




Lame. :c


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Thanks, 'though now I feel guilty for playing the victim. I'll just uh, I'm good now. Thanks.



You would've lost had I had my 3ds. I made a very niche change in my set up tgat would've broke the dicks off all your pokemon. :V


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You would've lost had I had my 3ds. I made a very niche change in my set up tgat would've broke the dicks off all your pokemon. :V


Did you give Kangaskhan Shadow Claw?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Did you give Kangaskhan Shadow Claw?




Loose lips sink ships, but there was more tweaking JUST for your team other than that.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Loose lips sink ships, but there was more tweaking JUST for your team other than that.


Don't matter. Kangaskhan's the only threat on your team, son.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Don't matter. Kangaskhan's the only threat on your team, son.




*RUDE*


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> And isn't the Global Llink/Dream World down now?


Well, the 3ds version of Dream World isn't actually up yet. Global link is up, but there's not much to do on it, save for using Pokemiles to buy items.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 11, 2013)

I enjoy raising pokemon in general. I've got some that have yet to see a single Battle Maison or Link Battle. I do interesting teams mostly myself, but I find myself hard pressed to get around to trying some of the ideas I have. I tend to enjoy my mono-type teams too much, especially my Poison Mono. Which somehow actually wins sometimes.

I've been seeing a lot of the same boring sweeper pokemon over and over, it encourages me to build more annoyers and tanks. I might raise a Golem just for the 1,000 Talonflames. I've always wanted a Golem since 1996...

Am I the only one who finds it real disappointing to see a Crobat use Brave Bird? So much potential, wasted on sweeping...


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> And isn't the Global Llink/Dream World down now?


Starting Dec.12th or so you can no longer tuck in a Pokemon, but until January or so you can still use a Pokemon that's already tucked in.  And it seems Timburr has never been available in the G5 Dream World.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 11, 2013)

My game is teasing me. It gave me a perfect Honedge.... except for HP. Come on game. D:< (then it gave me a max IV one in speed, grrrrr)

And two more:

X/31/31/X/31/0 and X/31/31/31/31/0.

Seriously game, give me HP. D:<

And the newest one made me sad:

31/31/31/31/X/0. Mean game mean! D:<


----------



## Distorted (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm having fun with my Assault Vest Tyranitar. It actually took an Aura Sphere crit from a MegaMewtwo Y. I use him to pursuit kill all the ghost and psychic types that like to run Focus Blast on their movesets. For 4x the damage, he still has over half of his health left. Then the person tries to switch out and that's when I get them. Unfortunately, physical moves still hurt a lot. But it's easy enough to make up for that. 

I also cleaned out my PC and working on fleshing out my pokedex. I also have a timid Eevee from Japan with high IV's, but I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Personally, I enjoy just trying different wacky combinations for the hell of it.


I like wacky combinations sometimes too.  Like putting Fly and Dig on at the same time.   Doesn't matter if the opponent can s easily Protect against them or switch out, being repeatedly forced to waste a turn is going to grate on their nerves.

New favorite:  Flying-type plus Dig.  NOTHING (save for a Pokemon with No Guard) can hit them with anything while they're underground.  I had one battle in the Maison where a Swalot Yawned my Jolteon.  Next turn I use Dig and Jolteon _falls asleep while underground_.  The only downside?  That the opposing team knew Earthquake.  Next time, I'm doing this with Hawlucha.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 11, 2013)

Teal, I changed my dark team back to its normal movesets, so I'm ready to battle whenever.

--

Okay HOLD on. Simple -doubles- stat boosts?!
There was someone on GameFAQs using a _Numel_ of all things and absolutely _destroying_ with it in Double battles. It has Stockpile and its partner can snag the boost with Psych Up. Guy's also got Growth, which can be +4 Atk/Sp.Atk in the sun. 

Apparently this was a thing since Gen 4, but there just wasn't any good user until now.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2013)

Had a pair of 3-on-3 casual battles with a guy at the local game shop.  We both won one apiece.

First battle, it was my Hawlucha, Talonflame, and Delphox against his (mega) Garchomp, Charizard, and Lucario.  I wore down his Mega Garchomp, Talonflame beat Charizard in a Fly vs. Fly duel, and Delphox outright smelted Lucario.  The only casualty here was Hawlucha.

Second battle was my Mienshao, Delphox, and Mega Absol against his Ampharos, Charizard, and Mega Tyranitar.  Ampharos hits hard on the Sp.Atk, but Delphox could've taken him if she hadn't GOTTEN PARALYZED AND THEN LOSE TWO TURNS IN A ROW.  Mega Absol hit hard enough to convince him to switch to Mega Tyranitar (oops, should have stuck with Night Slash than Psycho Cut).  Did get off a Perish Song before going down.  In return, Mienshao outright ONE-SHOTS Tyranitar's 4x weakness to Fighting, though Charizard comes in to finish it off with Fly.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh man, if SIX was here, he'd eat this up.
If said Numel was holding a Weakness Policy and using Growth in the sun...
That's SIXTEEN boosts in one turn.

Edit: I mean if you ignore the stat boosting cap... which you shouldn't... >_>


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2013)

Double Battle Chatelaine fight GO!  (It only took four tries to get here.  Damn Belch Swalot, Earthquake Magcargo, Leech Seed/Protect Quilladin, etc.)

The party:
- Charti Berry Talonflame with Flamethrower, Roost, U-Turn and Fly
- Mega Absol with Night Slash, Psycho Cut, Charge Beam and Perish Song
- Rocky Helmet Regenerator Mienshao with Rock Slide, U-Turn, Drain Punch and Aerial Ace
- Wide Lens Limber Hawlucha with Dig, Sky Drop, Flying Press and Roost

Yes, I know there's a crippling weakness to Fairy moves in this lineup, but that's a risk I'm perfectly willing to take.  Mienshao and Talonflame make one mean U-Turn team.



Spoiler: The battle



Evelyn sends out Primape and Pachirisu!  Go, Talonflame and Mienshao!

OUCH Stone Edge hurts, and Pachirisu's Light Screen took the heat out of my Flamethrower, but at least the Charti Berry kept Talonflame alive long enough to actually DO something, and Mienshao gives Pachirisu a good punch.

Pachirisu and Primeape are both faster, though; the squirrel takes out Talonflame with Volt Switch and tags out for Lumineon, while Mienshao nails Primeape a good one with Drain Punch.  I can't send in Mega Absol yet (not with Primeape on the field), so Hawlucha, you're up!

Primeape is the major threat here, but his Earthquake is mitigated by having multiple targets on the field (plus Hawlucha's immune to it), and one Drain Punch finishes the ape.  Hawlucha gets frozen by Lumineon's Ice Beam (damn!) AND thaws out (_DAMN!_) to get off a Flying Press against the fish for major damage.

Hawlucha goes down in a Volt Switch on the next turn and Persian tags in -- RIGHT into Mienshao's Drain Punch!  That poor cat never even got a turn, and Lumineon's Ice Beam barely scratches Mienshao.

Mega Absol and Mienshao, this is it!  Their Volt Switch and Surf aren't much threat yet (and Pachirisu almost goes down in friendly fire); in return, Mienshao's Rock Slide nails Lumineon (but misses the squirrel), and Mega Absol's Charge Beam (which WAS intended for that fish) finishes off the match.



It's over.  Wow . . . that was intense.

AND I've finally hit 200BP!  Time to get that Ability Capsule....


Spoiler: Ability capsule



Wait WHAT it's a consumable item!?

asdfkljnqwermaxcviopuqerardgjkxcvzmaejioxcvioqegk.....

Well, I've always preferred breeding for Abilities anyway.  Next objective - the power items!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

My fantasy... it's come true.



Teal said:


> Maybe tomorrow or Friday?
> It's too late tonight and there is a chance I'll be busy all of tomorrow.


Sure


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My fantasy... it's come true.



Oh.
Mai.
Furry gods.
O//O

Someone likes bondage XD


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2013)

So I bred a male Hawlucha (it came out with flawless Attack/Defense/Sp.Atk), taught it Power-Up Punch, and gave it a nickname.  What else?  "Falcon Punch".


----------



## Misomie (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to beating X. I think I'll catch the legendaries and get the megastones before restarting. 

Rather than do another for fun playthough, I want to try a nuzlocke on it. :3 I also want to do a wonderlocke (I'll wait until after Pokebank) and an Eliminationlocke on it. I don't think I'll do that normal playthrough with Froakie anytime soon... Unless I start with him on my Nuzlocke. Hm...

Edit: I walked into the e4 with 2 revives and an under-leveled team. Oops. XP


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, earlier today I was playing online, when a passerby challenged me to a match. Turns out that passerby was a friend I hadn't seen in a while!


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2013)

Misomie said:


> wonderlocke
> 
> Eliminationlocke



...what


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

No idea what the latter is, but the former iirc is where you play through the game only using Pokemon you receive from a Wonder Trade.

--

Edit: A mandatory patch was just released, and you know what it does? 

You know what it does??

It kills Instacheck! The hack! They DO care!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Bring it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Whichever you want!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

GG, honestly I wasn't expecting that Mega.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Well what did you expect? You fought a dark team!
It was very fun, I like seeing what sort of team you and everyone else here are using.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

I would've liked to see that... Malamar's the type of Pokemon you have to take out quickly.

Crawdaunt's great. It's like a poor man's Azumarill. Having it was critical if I wanted to take on the inevitable Mega Blaziken in the tournament.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2013)

Now you must go _Mono-a-mono_ with me, meaning fighting my Mono-type team.


----------



## Icky (Dec 13, 2013)

Speaking of mono-type teams, sorry I dropped the ball on that tournament, you guys. I was honestly still a little bummed about it from forfeiting, and people just got busy and shit.

...I have no idea what to do in this game anymore.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 13, 2013)

Nowadays on Pokemon X, I'm just growing berries, doing online PSS battles, and challenging trainers in the Battle Chateau and Cafe le Wow for money.
Maybe I should try challenging the Battle Maison more. That's something I can do.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't let the game become a chore, Dingo.


----------



## Jags (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven't played the game in about a fortnight, I'm honestly not so bothered at the moment. It'll probably pick up again when Bank gets going and I can finish my Dex


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Nowadays on Pokemon X, I'm just growing berries, doing online PSS battles, and challenging trainers in the Battle Chateau and Cafe le Wow for money.
> Maybe I should try challenging the Battle Maison more. That's something I can do.



No Battle Maison? Ho ho ho, you're in for a treat from some of the most obvious and obnoxious cheating AI _EVER_.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2013)

I just got pokemon Y. I know its late but im enjoying it so far.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I just got pokemon Y. I know its late but im enjoying it so far.



I've played every gen to date, and I think this one is the best yet. I've never taken a month just to get around to beating the E4. It worries me that this may be the peak of what we can expect, but perhaps GameFreak will surprise us again as they did with Gen 5.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I've played every gen to date, and I think this one is the best yet. I've never taken a month just to get around to beating the E4. It worries me that this may be the peak of what we can expect, but perhaps GameFreak will surprise us again as they did with Gen 5.



I think that's a good bet. It's just so hard to imagine how one can top a 3D world.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think that's a good bet. It's just so hard to imagine how one can top a 3D world.



I hope we see Pokemon-Amie return. I can live without the hax that it gives, but it needs be said that GameFreak has done a wonderful job making what are naught but pixels on a screen seem so endearing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I hope we see Pokemon-Amie return. I can live without the hax that it gives, but it needs be said that GameFreak has done a wonderful job making what are naught but pixels on a screen seem so endearing.



I haven't mastered it just yet, but my brother recently told me of the change in luck it can give...which I'm on the fence about. Ironically, I love the element of luck in pokemon. But Amie seems to tip that into the "pushing it" territory.......but then I think, "isn't the whole point that love for a pokemon makes it better off?" I really must consider whether I want such an advantage or not. 

I mean...I do want to be challenged.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I haven't mastered it just yet, but my brother recently told me of the change in luck it can give...which I'm on the fence about. Ironically, I love the element of luck in pokemon. But Amie seems to tip that into the "pushing it" territory.......but then I think, "isn't the whole point that love for a pokemon makes it better off?" I really must consider whether I want such an advantage or not.
> 
> I mean...I do want to be challenged.



You might also be worried about the XP boost that Amie's affection gives.

With a combination of Lucky Egg, XP Powers and Affection boosts, I've received over 30,000 XP from single Pokemon.


ED: Rob, battle me; name a time and I'm there


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> No Battle Maison? Ho ho ho, you're in for a treat from some of the most obvious and obnoxious cheating AI _EVER_.



I've had a share of painful losses, but nothing that I can actually attribute to cheating.  When the AI tries to use turn-one Attract or Hypnosis on my Mega Absol and it puts them under instead of me, that's proof negative.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Now Six, fight me now.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 13, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...what


An Eliminationlocke is basically a nuzlocke. However, you start with a full team (sometimes 12 if you want to make it easier). This team is generated by using a random number generator. People usually do this on roms and hack the team in, but I was just going to breed the pokemon and send the eggs over. I'll be using my starter's help to level them up to 5 before officially starting. Also, the six (or 12) that you randomly selected are the only pokemon you can have. Catching and using other mons is against the rules (I'll use the Shiny Clause though and catch an hm slave if none of my guys can learn the needed moves to advance). Once a team member faints it can't be used. If you're running a six-mon challenge it also can't be replaced. Replacing it with a back-up if you have 12 is fine though.


----------



## Jags (Dec 13, 2013)

Misomie said:


> An Eliminationlocke is basically a nuzlocke. However, you start with a full team (sometimes 12 if you want to make it easier). This team is generated by using a random number generator. People usually do this on roms and hack the team in, but I was just going to breed the pokemon and send the eggs over. I'll be using my starter's help to level them up to 5 before officially starting. Also, the six (or 12) that you randomly selected are the only pokemon you can have. Catching and using other mons is against the rules (I'll use the Shiny Clause though and catch an hm slave if none of my guys can learn the needed moves to advance). Once a team member faints it can't be used. If you're running a six-mon challenge it also can't be replaced. Replacing it with a back-up if you have 12 is fine though.



That sounds awesome. Keep us up to date, if it looks good in practice I'll give it a shot. Though with 12, because otherwise


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Now Six, fight me now.


Some kind of update's required. Brb. :c


----------



## Misomie (Dec 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> That sounds awesome. Keep us up to date, if it looks good in practice I'll give it a shot. Though with 12, because otherwise


Mhm. One of the people I'm subscribed to did one and it just looked so fun~ And with X and Y's massive pokedex...  It'll have to be after bank comes out for sure. XD Oh man, I wonder what my team will be~


----------



## Jags (Dec 13, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Mhm. One of the people I'm subscribed to did one and it just looked so fun~ And with X and Y's massive pokedex...  It'll have to be after bank comes out for sure. XD Oh man, I wonder what my team will be~



Using national dex, get #129 all 12 times.

GL bro :L


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Don't let the game become a chore, Dingo.


Oh, it's still fun. I just need more fun things to do.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

I forgot your Pokemon had all those speed boosts. You should've just went straight for the kill there!


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

Hot damn, your team has all the tools not just to gather momentum but also to disrupt the fuck out of the other team's. 

If I'd known your team better, a specific build of mine might've countered you better, but... well, once again, I'm bloody impressed, Rob.  Take this further!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Spiritomb doesn't usually perform as well as it did. You need some special attackers on your team.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Spiritomb doesn't usually perform as well as it did. You need some special attackers on your team.



 That's my point - I have a few, and should've brought a greater mix. I was hoping to play on Dark's generally lower Defensive stat, but I forgot the fact that Dark is also full of disruptive PokÃ©mon. Not to mention, Jiao/Tyrantrum had a part to play that was totally neutered by that first-turn Dragon Pulse - I thought for sure you'd send in some kind of tank or set-up first and give me a chance to edge in...

Hrmf, that was a really fun battle. I'd like to toy with your team some more another time. :3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

If you came in expecting my dark team, why didn't you use your rock team?! [noparse][/noparse]

I sent out Hydreigon first because I was scared of Mega Mawile. Honestly I was expecting you to switch out to one of your fairies on the first turn... I was like %&$*! when I inputed Dragon Pulse.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> If you came in expecting my dark team, why didn't you use your rock team?! [noparse][/noparse]



'cos I'm a cheap Quilly bastard.

I'm up for it if you want, though. Loggin' in. ;D


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh no, if you're using a different team, I'M using a different team! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh no, if you're using a different team, I'M using a different team! [noparse][/noparse]



|3 Try me. 

Come at me with everything you've got, critter, that's how I like it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

I already cum to you.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

You know, I didn't realize it, but I think I probably have the one thing that wrecks your team the worst.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuck me. That happened. x3 Steel sweep on my Rock team. Always was a problem, was terrified of Distorted for it.


It's a good thing your team was pretty much entirely made up of the sexiest possible 'mon. Even Queen Athena had a hard time. She normally saves my bacon, but that priority is terrifying.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I really gotta wonder how Distorted lost when he's got access to things like Mega Mawile, Scizor, and Aegislash.

Edit: Dat Red Card. Not the best outcome.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, that Red Card... >_o. Man, Opelucid realllly wanted to be on the field.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

You did not just kill me with a Manleon.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Male Sylveon is the best Sylveon.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the fun, dude! :3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, nice to see rock get some love.
I mean, non-stealth rock, rock. GGs.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah I really gotta wonder how Distorted lost when he's got access to things like Mega Mawile, Scizor, and Aegislash.
> 
> Edit: Dat Red Card. Not the best outcome.



Hohoho! I thought it'd be unfair if I use those guys, so I used some alternatives instead. I mean it wasn't because I dropped the ball and didn't train the mons I originally wanted to use (even though I did use Aegislash and Mawile). That would be rather lame of me. :v

Though I will admit I was having trouble with their move sets. In an effort to be more defensive I wound up screwing myself over in the long run.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

"What happens to my PokÃ©mon if the no-charge trial period ends or my paid pass expires when my PokÃ©mon are still deposited in PokÃ©mon Bank? Will my PokÃ©mon be lost?"

"If your trial pass or annual pass expires and you do not purchase a new pass, you can still withdraw your PokÃ©mon from PokÃ©mon Bank for a set period of time. However, once that set period of time ends, any PokÃ©mon remaining in your PokÃ©mon Bank Boxes will be lost."

D: D: D:

Edit:

"If the Nintendo 3DS system that I downloaded and purchased PokÃ©mon Bank for is lost, can I continue to use my previous PokÃ©mon Bank from that lost Nintendo 3DS system on a different system in the Nintendo 3DS family?"

"Any inquiries regarding your system in the Nintendo 3DS family are handled by Nintendo. We cannot say how Nintendo will respond to these situations, but please reach out to them using the following contact information: [Link]"

*THAT'S NOT AN ANSWER! D:<*

These are MAJOR problems with the Pokebank. I was expecting guaranteed protection, but it's starting to sound MORE dangerous to be putting all your eggs in one basket like this.



Distorted said:


> Hohoho! I thought it'd be unfair if I use those guys, so I used some alternatives instead. I mean it wasn't because I dropped the ball and didn't train the mons I originally wanted to use (even though I did use Aegislash and Mawile). That would be rather lame of me. :v
> 
> Though I will admit I was having trouble with their move sets. In an effort to be more defensive I wound up screwing myself over in the long run.


I guess it didn't help that three out of your four matches were against super effective types, either... That's pretty much negating any defensive strategy you could've had.  
I was lucky 'cause that never happened to me. No one decided to use Bug or Fairy.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 13, 2013)

Do you reckon it would be easy enough to swap and swap back ultra rares with the bank?
Shit like Mew and event only pokemon and crap like that, just to get the dex info.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

Only if you're trading between different copies of X or Y.

--

Rilvor if you're looking for a monotype battle, I'd be happy to have another match.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "What happens to my PokÃ©mon if the no-charge trial period ends or my paid pass expires when my PokÃ©mon are still deposited in PokÃ©mon Bank? Will my PokÃ©mon be lost?"
> 
> "If your trial pass or annual pass expires and you do not purchase a new pass, you can still withdraw your PokÃ©mon from PokÃ©mon Bank for a set period of time. However, once that set period of time ends, any PokÃ©mon remaining in your PokÃ©mon Bank Boxes will be lost."


That . . . is a joke, right?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2013)

You should check the official site... 
...which actually just updated with some new official art!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

Pokemon Bank has a separate official site, and they moved the FAQ there.  It does state as quoted, though the amount of time between expiry and the bit bucket isn't made clear.

In other news:  It appears they've issued a *v1.2 update* for Pokemon XY:
- Required to battle online
- More secure handling of in-battle game communication (e.g. counters Battle Analyzer)
- Fixes minor glitches with Trainer PR videos and Wonder Traded Pokemon


----------



## Willow (Dec 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "If the Nintendo 3DS system that I downloaded and purchased PokÃ©mon Bank for is lost, can I continue to use my previous PokÃ©mon Bank from that lost Nintendo 3DS system on a different system in the Nintendo 3DS family?"
> 
> "Any inquiries regarding your system in the Nintendo 3DS family are handled by Nintendo. We cannot say how Nintendo will respond to these situations, but please reach out to them using the following contact information: [Link]"
> 
> *THAT'S NOT AN ANSWER! D:<*


I'm guessing since the PokeBank is technically a third party entity, they can't really say what plan of action to use at this point. But that's actually what you're supposed to do though if you lose your 3DS. Call Nintendo and they'll try to help you as best they can because they kind of have all the information regarding actual systems. 

This could possibly change too since it just went up today right?


----------



## Misomie (Dec 13, 2013)

I started my nuzlocke. I'm playing as Mercury and I have Jetsam (Froakie), Buzz (Weedle), Kami (Fletchling), Rey (Litleo), and Kiku (Pidgey, except he's boxed). I almost lost Kami aready! She took a counter to the face and just survived with 1 HP! This is going to be tense!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2013)

Ughh, I'm tired of losing all the time. I'm not even losing to good Pokemon anymore, just bad ones.
I don't know how, but I feel like Garchomp of all things is dragging my team down.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I've had a share of painful losses, but nothing that I can actually attribute to cheating.  When the AI tries to use turn-one Attract or Hypnosis on my Mega Absol and it puts them under instead of me, that's proof negative.



I've seen pokemon with base speeds under 100 outspeed my Mega-Gengar, which is indeed bred for speed so to speak, low accuracy moves reliably land 5 times in a row, and so on. It's RNG abuse in some cases, which is shady enough in my book.

It makes up really absurd movesets to counter yours sometimes. Try using some wacky moves that don't have any competitive use, just silly ones that people rarely use and watch as the Maison suddenly generates teams with that one move to counter it that no player would realistically carry. It's not cheating exactly here, but it's eyeroll inducing.

If you want to battle Rob just keep an eye out for me coming online on the game; I'm so busy this weekend with work chances are I won't be able to play.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I HAVE POKERUS.

Now what.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Also came across a female adamant lvl 1 heracross, is that good?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Also came across a female adamant lvl 1 heracross, is that good?


no it's level 1


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Durrr i know, i thought level ones were good for training seeing as they're a blank slate.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 14, 2013)

It also means it's been bred and has a good chance of having some nice IV's. At least from what I've seen. Infect it with Pokerus and finish training and leveling much faster.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2013)

My Sylveon dodged 3 hydro pumps in a row... I am the hax maison.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My Sylveon dodged 3 hydro pumps in a row... I am the hax maison.



And that ladies and gentlemen is why we call it Hydro Miss


----------



## Distorted (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> My Sylveon dodged 3 hydro pumps in a row... I am the hax maison.



It's not like it would've hurt anyway. What wit that smexy sp. def. and all.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember that exhibition battle?  Politoed.  Drizzle.  Life Orb.  Critical Hit.  And it STILL only barely dented Sylveon.  That fairy's a tank.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2013)

I have just seen the best strategy I've ever witnessed on GameFAQs

Slowbro [Oblivious (prevents Taunt)] (Leppa Berry) 

Block (Prevents foe from escaping)
Slack Off 
Recycle (To regain the Leppa Berry)
Heal Pulse (To keep the opponent from struggling to death)

If your opponent can't beat it (This thing has base 95 HP, 110 Def and 80 Sp.Def), then it's locked forever until the timer runs out.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I have just seen the best strategy I've ever witnessed on GameFAQs
> 
> Slowbro (Leppa Berry)
> 
> ...



That's so obnoxiously annoying. I fought something similar to that. It was a Sigiligh holding a Flame Orb and kept psycho shifting the BRN status unto my Pokemon. It also had Cosmic Power and Roost and pretty much just watched me burn the whole time. I crit him and almost won, but it didn't ko him and he just healed the damage back. I had no choice but to quit. I dislike those types of move sets. Fair enough for them to use it, but still not very fun to play against.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That's so obnoxiously annoying. I fought something similar to that. It was a Sigiligh holding a Flame Orb and kept psycho shifting the BRN status unto my Pokemon. It also had Cosmic Power and Roost and pretty much just watched me burn the whole time. I crit him and almost won, but it didn't ko him and he just healed the damage back. I had no choice but to quit. I dislike those types of move sets. Fair enough for them to use it, but still not very fun to play against.


With the team I'm running right now, I get into a lot of stall fests. It sorta makes me just wanna pack my team with sweepers.
I've fought that Sigilyph before... It's definitely annoying. It had Stored Power too, right? 
It must be way more awful with the critical hit nerf, ugh.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That's so obnoxiously annoying. I fought something similar to that. It was a Sigiligh holding a Flame Orb and kept psycho shifting the BRN status unto my Pokemon.


Wow, that is actually an epic use of Psycho Shift.  Not to mention Burn cuts your physical attacks by half (including critical hits).



SirRob said:


> I have just seen the best strategy I've ever witnessed on GameFAQs
> 
> Slowbro [Oblivious (prevents Taunt)] (Leppa Berry)
> 
> ...


. . . Wow.  Okay, counterstrategy:  Toxic.  (But who makes sure to bring that move to the table?)


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2013)

So I just beat X recently and was wondering what post game stuff is awesome that I should definitely do? I've never really been much for battling with other players, so PVP isn't really my thing.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> So I just beat X recently and was wondering what post game stuff is awesome that I should definitely do? I've never really been much for battling with other players, so PVP isn't really my thing.


Looker quests in Castel-- Lumiose City. I think you have to do the Maison and battle your rival in Kiloude first, though. You can get there by taking the train in Lumiose Station.


----------



## Willow (Dec 16, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> So I just beat X recently and was wondering what post game stuff is awesome that I should definitely do? I've never really been much for battling with other players, so PVP isn't really my thing.


Breeding and hunting for shinies are pretty big. 

Finding one of the legendary birds and Mewtwo. 

There's also the Battle Maison and Battle Chateau.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

I want to know how many female Trainers I've come across are actually male. And how many people when given the choice to give their Trainers a skin tone chose one significantly darker than their real-life skintone. I know I did the latter and I named him after my fursona.

And I got my first GL Linked Battle victory.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I want to know how many female Trainers I've come across are actually male. And how many people when given the choice to give their Trainers a skin tone chose one significantly darker than their real-life skintone. I know I did the latter and I named him after my fursona.



Darryl come on dont sully pokemon :c


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Darryl come on dont sully pokemon :c



I already did, but I guess the appeal of playing the game in a dress might prove too much for some male gamers. 

Dear Nintendo, next game allow for gamers to put male avatars "in drag" for the hell of it.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I already did, but I guess the appeal of playing the game in a dress might prove too much for some male gamers.
> 
> Dear Nintendo, next game allow for gamers to put male avatars "in drag" for the hell of it.



I cant tell if you want me to put on a dress or not.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Considering that the lightest available skin tone is darker than my real one I sorta guess I did. :I



Are you...

Are you a yoghurt


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> What does that mean?
> I'm a pale sickly little thing. And the circles under my eyes make me look like a drug addict. :/



Skin as white as snow? :3c


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> More like paste. :I



Then cover yourself with glitter, you'll be like a shiny pokemon \:3/


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> No, I'll be a Twilight Vampire. ;_;



Just as long as I can empty my sack on you (you know, ultra balls, timer balls, maybe even a master ball if it comes down to it).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> My girly angst repels your balls. *cries tears of shimmering starlight*



You are greatest drug addict angst vampire


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, it finally happened- a linked battle where I was down to one Pokemon and my opponent also had only one. I was about to lose but my Delphox had on a Rocky Helmet which caused my opponent's life meter to go down to zero as mine did too when he attacked physically. This was unforeseen territory for me, since both me and my opponent had no Pokemon left at the end of the match. I thought it meant that I had lost, or that it would be considered a stalemate, but in a baffling interpretation of the rules, the game rewards players who use Rocky Helmets, or Destiny Bond to mutually ensure their opponent's defeat in such a situation. Technically speaking, you were the first to fall and your opponent loses only as a result of an attack, but the game does not recognize draws. This was only a casual match but imagine the problems this might cause in an official match- never overlook the power of Selfdestructing, Rocky Helmets, and Destiny Bond because that can turn a defeat into a very arbitrary decision bound to make someone upset.

I'd be more than willing to admit that I had lost because my Pokemon fell first but the game actually recognizes the second Pokemon to fall as the loser. Weird!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2013)

IIRC, if your last Pokemon uses Explosion or Selfdestruct it officially counts as your loss (at least back in Yellow, Stadium, etc.) .  I can understand Destiny Bond (that is the whole point of the move, if you get a KO your opponent goes down too), not quite the Rocky Helmet / Rough Skin though.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah all those things have determined outcomes. 
The official tournament rules actually has a ridiculously long string of outcomes for what happens when the time runs out--



			
				Pokemon said:
			
		

> 1. Remaining PokÃ©mon
> a. If one player has more remaining PokÃ©mon than the other, that player wins the game.
> b. If both players have the same number of PokÃ©mon remaining, the result of the game is
> determined by average percentage of HP remaining, as described below.
> ...


----------



## Milo (Dec 16, 2013)

still no totodile in X & y?

I won't forgive them


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> IIRC, if your last Pokemon uses Explosion or Selfdestruct it officially counts as your loss (at least back in Yellow, Stadium, etc.) .  I can understand Destiny Bond (that is the whole point of the move, if you get a KO your opponent goes down too), not quite the Rocky Helmet / Rough Skin though.



Yes, but it's the machine, not an actual human that determines the winner. If you attack and your opponent goes down first, you should get the victory, even if your Pokemon falls as a result- only exception is if you use Self-Destruct in a Multi Battle and you take out all three Pokemon. The Pokemon games should keep draws.

Truth be told, I thought that getting a draw would be the ultimate sign of immersion in Pokemon's competitive universe. Of course, after taking down both Legendaries and a Mega Mewtwo, maybe the game ruled based on sympathy for what I had to go through. Another way they could determine a stalemate is look at the kind of Pokemon both players used and reward the one who conquered the most adversity.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 16, 2013)

Only just now have I actually got hooked on doing Wonder Trades.
They're brilliant.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2013)

Move over Mega Mawile, there's a new fairy to torment me! [noparse][/noparse]
I don't know how to deal with Togekiss. I know Rotom-W pretty much counters it, but my sense of style won't let me use him.


----------



## Icky (Dec 17, 2013)

Just lost three in a row to my roommate. Starting to think that a Flying team is too frail to be any good. :T

or i just suck lol


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> Just lost three in a row to my roommate. Starting to think that a Flying team is too frail to be any good. :T
> 
> or i just suck lol


I sorta feel the same about my ice-type team. Fun to use, but I can't win against somebody who's trying hard to win.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2013)

Stick a Togekiss on it and watch as it murders everything.

Flying's got some great Pokemon-- Like Talonflame, Dragonite, Gyarados... You've even got Defog access to take care of Stealth Rock.

Ice types... I'm sorry, Dingo. It's a lost cause.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Stick a Togekiss on it and watch as it murders everything.
> 
> Flying's got some great Pokemon-- Like Talonflame, Dragonite, Gyarados... You've even got Defog access to take care of Stealth Rock.
> 
> Ice types... I'm sorry, Dingo. It's a lost cause.


I've actually faced one or two Togekiss. Since it's a fairy-type now, I can get a super effective Iron Head on it when I use my Aegislash. No problem :3


----------



## Icky (Dec 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Stick a Togekiss on it and watch as it murders everything.
> 
> Flying's got some great Pokemon-- Like Talonflame, Dragonite, Gyarados... You've even got Defog access to take care of Stealth Rock.
> 
> Ice types... I'm sorry, Dingo. It's a lost cause.



Yeah, it's got awesome pokemon, but it seems like either the general stats are way too low to constantly rely on, the weaknesses (Rock, Electric, Ice) are way too common, or I don't know how to build an effective team. :U

I've got a Togekiss, though, and ...he just kinda flops on everything and dies. Maybe he'll get a Wish off or annoy people with Encore, but nothing major. (My Gliscor is my favorite, though. <3)


----------



## BRN (Dec 17, 2013)

Archeops, Archeops... why am I thinking of using Archeops?

Defeatist is terrible, but those stats, that movepool.. guh! 

Imagine switching it in with a Substitute applied.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yeah, it's got awesome pokemon, but it seems like either the general stats are way too low to constantly rely on, the weaknesses (Rock, Electric, Ice) are way too common, or I don't know how to build an effective team. :U
> 
> I've got a Togekiss, though, and ...he just kinda flops on everything and dies. Maybe he'll get a Wish off or annoy people with Encore, but nothing major. (My Gliscor is my favorite, though. <3)


You're not using Togekiss effectively then-- The reason it's so good is because it can take advantage of Paraflinch. It can Thunder Wave the opponent for a 25% chance of being paralyzed and use Air Slash for a 60% chance of flinching. If you're finding Togekiss getting KO'd a lot, you should switch Wish for Roost, since it's instant healing. It can also boost its special attack with Nasty Plot or use Dazzling Gleam to check dragons.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> ...Air Slash for a 60% chance of flinching.


Don't forget Serene Grace, which is what makes it so flinching awesome.

Now do the math:  If you did Paralyze + Confuse + Serene Grace Air Slash, that's up to an *85% chance* that your opponent will lose their current turn.



> you should switch Wish for Roost, since it's instant healing


And don't forget that if you're faster, Roost removes the pesky vulnerability to whatever Electric/Rock/Ice move your opponent is going to throw at you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 17, 2013)

The Battle Institute. Seems like an interesting place to polish your skills in battle, however, I do wonder whether or not you at least get a few points for beating some of your opponent's individual Pokemon, even if you don't win the match. I came so close to beating all five Pokemon Trainers, losing to the fourth trainer at the very end. I don't know the algorithm for calculating BI Points but I'm certain they would give out partial credit.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't get Flinch spammers. What fun is there in that? It's up there with FUNBro users, only the former is honestly more unsporting if you ask me. Or perhaps a better example is someone who abuses Sleep non-stop.

I'm starting to feel like an Evasion team might be due justice for the amount of cookie cutter Togekiss I've run into.

Edit: I just had someone ragequit when my Crobat out-played their Garchomp. I could laugh to tears here.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I don't get Flinch spammers. What fun is there in that?


Depends on the probabilities involved.  Flinching an opponent 1-in-3 times is fun.  2-in-3 . . . is so predictable it's boring.

Reminds me of in FFX I customized a weapon to have Stone/Death/Poison Touch (instead of the corresponding Strike abilities).  It was the Cactaur Doll, I believe.  Because it really was much more entertaining to see that thing hit an opponent not knowing for sure what would happen to it, as opposed to knowing for sure that (barring monster immunities) something will happen.


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The Battle Institute. Seems like an interesting place to polish your skills in battle, however, I do wonder whether or not you at least get a few points for beating some of your opponent's individual Pokemon, even if you don't win the match. I came so close to beating all five Pokemon Trainers, losing to the fourth trainer at the very end. I don't know the algorithm for calculating BI Points but I'm certain they would give out partial credit.



If it's anything like previous ranking thingimajiggies, you start out with the maximum number of points and lose points based on criteria; "opponent's remaining health", "health you lost", "status conditions inflicted", "status conditions suffered", "# of faints", etc etc.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 18, 2013)

I mean I guess if that's how people want to play, it wouldn't be terribly unfair to make a tankmon repeatedly using Sheer Cold/Guillotine/Fissure/Horn Drill until Flinch fails and a OHKO lands. But then we've moved beyond what constitutes a fun game in my eyes.


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I mean I guess if that's how people want to play, it wouldn't be terribly unfair to make a tankmon repeatedly using Sheer Cold/Guillotine/Fissure/Horn Drill until Flinch fails and a OHKO lands. But then we've moved beyond what constitutes a fun game in my eyes.



Aye, then it becomes a lot like rolling a d20. ;D

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Aye, then it becomes a lot like rolling a d20. ;D
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D



Not quite. There's ways to affect the dice in-game, but not with those moves in Pokemon barring No-Guard. But I see your point.

Note to Self: No-Guard Golurk and Sheer Cold Lapras double-battle team. (kidding, of course)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 18, 2013)

My favorite move is Roar. I like to think that the Pokemon is actually channeling the Katy Perry song "Roar" and the opponent is running away from the horrible rendition of an awful song.

Arcanine threatened to use "Roar".

Lucario: I'll pay you any amount of money if you don't sing that Katy Perry song.

Arcanine used "Roar"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8

Lucario: That's it, I'm outta hear.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2013)

Name the Arcanine Rick.  Now you can rickroar your opponents.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 18, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Name the Arcanine Rick.  Now you can rickroar your opponents.



It would be kind of cool if one of the new Pokemon in the next generation has attacks entirely based off of old cartoons and slapstick humor. Like "Anvil Drop" a Steel-Type move which causes an anvil to fall on top of one of the opponents, or "Joy Buzzer Handshake"- an Electric-type move that is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 18, 2013)

PokÃ©mon Bank out soon, can't wait to transfer all my PokÃ©mon to XY, I've missed my digital thingies! 

A group of friends and myself had an approx. 300 comment long rant on Facebook because some guy was complaining about the annual fee, I personally don't think it's much at all and the fee is reasonable.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2013)

The only time transferring was really free was from Gen 3 to Gen 4. Other gens required an extra handheld, which is a ridiculous. Sure, you could always borrow a friend's handheld, but then, you can do the same thing this time if they have Pokebank. To top it off, there's a month long free trial, and transferring won't take long.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The only time transferring was really free was from Gen 3 to Gen 4. Other gens required an extra handheld, which is a ridiculous. Sure, you could always borrow a friend's handheld, but then, you can do the same thing this time if they have Pokebank. To top it off, there's a month long free trial, and transferring won't take long.


To be honest, I think Pokemon Bank is the first time transferring pokemon has been close to limitless. After all, transferring only 6 of them at a time and then having to catch them in the Pal Park is painful.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you hear?  Sign up for Pokemon Bank before Sept. 2014 and receive a free Celebi!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2013)

You can get it with the free trial, too.

---







omg...


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Did you hear?  Sign up for Pokemon Bank before Sept. 2014 and receive a free Celebi!



pokemon... bank?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 19, 2013)

Milo said:


> pokemon... bank?


In a nutshell, it's a new cloud storage system for Pokemon on the 3ds. It is also the only way to transfer pokemon from Generation 5 to 6. There's a free 30-day trial being offered, but to keep the account you need to pay $5 a year so Nintendo can keep the servers running.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2013)

Milo said:


> pokemon... bank?


It's a nice way of saying prison.


----------



## Milo (Dec 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's a nice way of saying prison.



that's ok

CHARMANDER, MELT DOWN THESE BARS.

then kill everyone.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2013)

You know how everyone wants Pokemon with perfect IV's, right?  I think I need to do the exact opposite and breed something (Magikarp, Smeargle, what-have-you) with zero IV's.  For the lulz.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone was trading a zero IV shiny Magikarp and the thing was getting great offers. XD

Zero is just as rare as a perfect and is probably rare because less are doing it. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2013)

I hear that if you can get a Pokemon with all six IV's zeroed then the stats judge in Kiloude will first name all six stats as being the strongest, then list all six as being horrible.

I wanna see that at least once.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2013)

I fought someone online who had a Blaziken with a Weakness Policy, Bulk Up, and Baton Pass. Pass it to Azumarill and... good game!


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it just me, or now after the introduction of passerby battles do Smogon's tier rulings seem a bit.. obsolete? I can have a fun battle with whoever I want without having to care about tiers anymore.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2013)

You could always do that though. It's just easier now.
Competitive play still has value for players who.. want to play competitively.


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I'm about to give up on Gible breeding and move on to breeding Murkrows to just trade out. It took me hours jut to get that thing too because the only way to get it was over GTS and even then I had to wait until someone was wanting something Iactually _had_ so I could get it. 



Stratadrake said:


> Did you hear?  Sign up for Pokemon Bank before Sept. 2014 and receive a free Celebi!


Awesome. Maybe I should sign up for it then so I can leave it in the bank :u


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> I think I'm about to give up on Gible breeding and move on to breeding Murkrows to just trade out. It took me hours jut to get that thing too because the only way to get it was over GTS and even then I had to wait until someone was wanting something Iactually _had_ so I could get it.


You know you can catch Gible on Route 13, right?  Or are you looking for Rough Skin?

My want list right now is a Scrappy Taillow and Impostor Ditto.  Shame you can't tell Abilities on the GTS....


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2013)

I actually lucked out today and got a Prankster Riolu from the GTS-- just what I was looking for. Honestly I'm a little worried it's hacked because I got it so easily, haha. There was a shiny Riolu up for trade for a Tyranitar-- any Tyranitar, as well... but that TOO suspicious. 
There's no way of knowing for sure, but you can narrow down your choices by searching for only level 30 Pokemon, since that usually means it was caught in the Friend Safari. You should always make sure you're not trading anything you can't get back, too. I traded Metagross for the Riolu, but since I have a Metang safari it wasn't really a loss.

Asking around on a dedicated forum is usually the most reliable route when trying to get a hidden ability Pokemon.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I actually lucked out today and got a Prankster Riolu from the GTS-- just what I was looking for. Honestly I'm a little worried it's hacked because I got it so easily, haha. There was a shiny Riolu up for trade for a Tyranitar-- any Tyranitar, as well... but that TOO suspicious.
> There's no way of knowing for sure, but you can narrow down your choices by searching for only level 30 Pokemon, since that usually means it was caught in the Friend Safari. You should always make sure you're not trading anything you can't get back, too. I traded Metagross for the Riolu, but since I have a Metang safari it wasn't really a loss.
> 
> Asking around on a dedicated forum is usually the most reliable route when trying to get a hidden ability Pokemon.



I wish you the best of luck on your quest- I might need to go on Friend Safari pretty soon, myself. I want some Shinies so I can trade them and get some trained Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks. I made a lot of progress breeding Lucario today. I'm replacing my Scizor and Aegislash with it and Roserade, so I can take care of key threats more effectively. It's so great how the pool of Pokemon has expanded to a point where I can make a team that's both good and is made up of Pokemon I really like. 
Breeding Lucario stinks 'cause you have to evolve it in order to breed with it (You'd never know that looking at FA). I'm an idiot 'cause I just figured out today that raising happiness through battles is much, MUCH faster than increasing it by walking around. Walking took me like 20 minutes, while I only needed one battle to get Riolu from 0 to max happiness. 

Getting trained Pokemon is much easier than getting shinies... trust me on this.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Thanks. I made a lot of progress breeding Lucario today. I'm replacing my Scizor and Aegislash with it and Roserade, so I can take care of key threats more effectively. It's so great how the pool of Pokemon has expanded to a point where I can make a team that's both good and is made up of Pokemon I really like.
> Breeding Lucario stinks 'cause you have to evolve it in order to breed with it (You'd never know that looking at FA). I'm an idiot 'cause I just figured out today that raising happiness through battles is much, MUCH faster than increasing it by walking around. Walking took me like 20 minutes, while I only needed one battle to get Riolu from 0 to max happiness.
> 
> Getting trained Pokemon is much easier than getting shinies... trust me on this.



Sorry about running out on that battle- my high school alma mater had literally just kicked off and we ended up winning the state championship. My family was like "Stop playing the game and watch this!" 

I guess I should start raising that Eevee and I know everybody is saying "Get Sylveon" because she's new but I want to know which Eevee is the best. I mean I could always breed them with Ditto and get multiple Eevee but which is the best evolution in this game.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 22, 2013)

So, in my recent endeavours to defeat SirRob (who is apparently becoming my pokemon nemesis) in clean and just battle upon the fields of Kalos, I have come to discover something. He is the final boss for the Battle Maison. The guy who would appear once you defeat 100 straight opponents and finally think you have achieved the highest honour of all pokemon leagues. He will appear, and show you how wrong you are. Your face will never be the same. :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2013)

Depending on your team structure, either Jolteon, Vaporeon or Sylveon. Don't worry about leaving early Darryl, I've done that a lot too. 



Arcane Reno said:


> So, in my recent endeavours to defeat SirRob (who is apparently becoming my pokemon nemesis) in clean and just battle upon the fields of Kalos, I have come to discover something. He is the final boss for the Battle Maison. The guy who would appear once you defeat 100 straight opponents and finally think you have achieved the highest honour of all pokemon leagues. He will appear, and show you how wrong you are. Your face will never be the same. :c


What's your strategy for team building? Your Fire team was strong, but it looks like the teams you used today had less success.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 22, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Depending on your team structure, either Jolteon, Vaporeon or Sylveon. Don't worry about leaving early Darryl, I've done that a lot too.
> 
> What's your strategy for team building? Your Fire team was strong, but it looks like the teams you used today had less success.



Unless there's a theme, such as weather based, it's just a matter of filling in particular roles. At least one special bruiser and physical bruiser, a booster, a tank, a scout, and something else that could be a lot of things, like a mega or a para-flinch kiss. Also, hitting stone edge when I meant to hit Earthquake on your T-tar. :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I was wondering about that Stone Edge, hahaha...

That's not a bad way to go about team building. I think if you use that as a base and then tweak it for common threats (like Aegislash), you'll get really good. I actually started my team with Zoroark (my favorite! [noparse][/noparse] ), and built the rest of my team complimenting it and bringing in answers for some of the most common stuff I found online.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> So, in my recent endeavours to defeat SirRob (who is apparently becoming my pokemon nemesis) in clean and just battle upon the fields of Kalos, I have come to discover something. He is the final boss for the Battle Maison. The guy who would appear once you defeat 100 straight opponents and finally think you have achieved the highest honour of all pokemon leagues. He will appear, and show you how wrong you are. Your face will never be the same. :c



You know, what's really funny is that given how bad I am at the game, there are people who actually have sought me out as a Trainer and I've become their nemesis. Of course, I would refer them to someone stronger.


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

The PokeBank was added to the eShop today but won't be available to download until next Friday. 



Stratadrake said:


> You know you can catch Gible on Route 13, right?  Or are you looking for Rough Skin?


I was just breeding for shinies, not abilities. But now I'm stuck with 20+ Gibles and I'm really not sure what to do with them other than trade.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> The PokeBank was added to the eShop today but won't be available to download until next Friday.
> 
> 
> I was just breeding for shinies, not abilities. But now I'm stuck with 20+ Gibles and I'm really not sure what to do with them other than trade.



Garchomp is on the top of my wish list. I'd trade but I really have nothing to trade of value to trade for.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 23, 2013)

I really don't get how people will play pokemon competitively, with its numerous variable and luck factors, but if you change the game to Smash Bros or Team Fortress 2 that community cries for blood at the thought of these things. I suppose this is why I don't take any of the three seriously.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I really don't get how people will play pokemon competitively, with its numerous variable and luck factors, but if you change the game to Smash Bros or Team Fortress 2 that community cries for blood at the thought of these things. I suppose this is why I don't take any of the three seriously.



I think it's the process of creating your own team, developing them to where you want, and how the battles can be very strategic. 
Then the whole luck thing, well, same reason card games like Hearthstone/mtg are so popular I guess... or gambling. People love to gamble.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I really don't get how people will play pokemon competitively, with its numerous variable and luck factors, but if you change the game to Smash Bros or Team Fortress 2 that community cries for blood at the thought of these things. I suppose this is why I don't take any of the three seriously.



You want to see luck?  Paralyze, confuse, and/or attract the opponent and then start spamming Double Team.


----------



## BRN (Dec 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You want to see luck?  Paralyze, confuse, and/or attract the opponent and then start spamming Double Team.



With the Poison Point ability, of course, and Black Sludge.

Hm, wait a sec... :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I really don't get how people will play pokemon competitively, with its numerous variable and luck factors, but if you change the game to Smash Bros or Team Fortress 2 that community cries for blood at the thought of these things. I suppose this is why I don't take any of the three seriously.



In competitive games almost everyone seems to use the Smogon rules. Those include a couple of clauses that really aim to make the game skill based and not luck based.
Most importantly, the evasion clause, the sleep clause, the OHKO clause and the Moody clause. The evasion clause doesn't allow Pokemon with minimize or double team, the sleep clause doesn't let you put more than 2 of your opponent's Pokermans to sleep, the OHKO clause bans all moves that knock an enemy Pokemon out in one hit instead of actually dealing damage and the Moody clause bans all Pokemon with the ability Moody which raises 2 stats and lowers 1 stat at the end of each turn.
I think with these rules the game is actually quite balanced, but with this huge amount of available Pokemon, moves and abilities it is still quite easy to abuse some things. Like using Sandstorm with a sand veil Garchomp... But that's what tiers are there for.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2013)

Luck-based strategies are unreliable, so really the competitive scene without Smogon evens itself out, anyway. 
Will you see those sorts of players and lose to them? Certainly. But they'll never have extremely high ratings.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2013)

I am still figuring out what to balance my team with atm. I am using Pangoro, Ageislash, Tyrannitar, Delphox, Noivern, and Electivire. I am still fiddling and testing the waters with them. I recently acquired a Blobdragon, Umbreon, and a Charizard from the GTS, and leveling a garchomp. I am having a helluva time trying to find the megastone for my Sand Shark.


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Garchomp is on the top of my wish list. I'd trade but I really have nothing to trade of value to trade for.


This is why I normally keep fodder Pokemon to trade with when someone's just giving me a Pokemon but they don't want anything specific in return.

Although if you use Wonder Trade enough you'll eventually get a Gible because people are always trading them. And then raise it


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> Although if you use Wonder Trade enough you'll eventually get a Gible because people are always trading them. And then raise it



Gibble was one of the first Mons I got through wonder trade^^


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Gibble was one of the first Mons I got through wonder trade^^


 
 I got seven Bidoof and a Weedle :I


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 23, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> seven Bidoof and a Weedle :I




Say hello to the new name of my band.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Say hello to the new name of my band.


 
Write a love ballad called Random Encounters :3c


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

I got a 6" Chespin and Pikachu plush for Secret Santa at school. . .
c:


----------



## Distorted (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't particularly care for smogon's tier system, but I do find myself using their rules quite often like the sleep and evasion clause. It's mostly out of habit. It gets me in trouble though because most of my friends like to use banned pokemon and hacks. I have to deal with spore Breloom putting half my team to sleep and Multiscale Dragonite everytime I battle one friend. Not that their unbeatable, but just ridiculously annoying. 

I think I'd be a bit better if I built my roster as a team rather than 6 individual pokemon. I never really think about the synergy of my pokemon, and just rely on knowledge to get by. Besides, once the Pokemon Bank comes out, I feel like they'll be a lot more to worry about with more Pokemon coming into circulation.


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2013)

So I don't normally look into IV's because my main interest is collecting but I'm breeding Murkrows and I think several of them are perfect or near perfect. But I can't find any good ways to check this so the only information I have to go on is that perfect IV stats add up to 31. 

The main one I'm looking at has sixes in four stats and a seven in one. 



CaptainCool said:


> Gibble was one of the first Mons I got through wonder trade^^


Mine was a Zangoose. Which is laaame.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2013)

The problem I have with Smogon is that its ruleset is for 6 v 6 singles. This format isn't used for rating battles, nor is it used in official tournaments. So if you're looking to get into competitive battling, the information you'll find there is a bit skewed. Like, Stealth Rock isn't that good in either of those formats. 
The evasion clause exists to minimize luck, but really, good players won't be relying on that sort of luck, anyway. Potentially wasting a turn is dangerous.


----------



## BRN (Dec 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> The main one I'm looking at has sixes in four stats and a seven in one.



IV things add a "boost per level" to a Pokemon's stats, so unfortunately, you won't see much effect until around level 20... 

About the only way to check a Pokemon's IVs accurately is to go to the Kiloude City Pokemon Centre and ask one of the persons inside to "judge the intruiging potential" of the Pokemon. If a stat is perfect, he'll remark that it "can't be beat".


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2013)

A new rating battle season just started. Back to 0 wins! D:

Also people need to stop using Swagger with Klefki. ESPECIALLY AGAINST MY GARCHOMP. Why why WHY would you want it to have a +2 Earthquake. Thanks for the free win, player #1.


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> IV things add a "boost per level" to a Pokemon's stats, so unfortunately, you won't see much effect until around level 20...
> 
> About the only way to check a Pokemon's IVs accurately is to go to the Kiloude City Pokemon Centre and ask one of the persons inside to "judge the intruiging potential" of the Pokemon. If a stat is perfect, he'll remark that it "can't be beat".


That works. A lot of places didn't have that listed but now I'm going through and checking a lot of these. 

The one I mentioned had at least one though.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2013)

Today was the day I learned Gengar had Dazzling Gleam. What DOESN'T this thing have?!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I don't particularly care for smogon's tier system, but I do find myself using their rules quite often like the sleep and evasion clause. It's mostly out of habit. It gets me in trouble though because most of my friends like to use banned pokemon and hacks. I have to deal with spore Breloom putting half my team to sleep and Multiscale Dragonite everytime I battle one friend. Not that their unbeatable, but just ridiculously annoying.
> 
> I think I'd be a bit better if I built my roster as a team rather than 6 individual pokemon. I never really think about the synergy of my pokemon, and just rely on knowledge to get by. Besides, once the Pokemon Bank comes out, I feel like they'll be a lot more to worry about with more Pokemon coming into circulation.



I don't follow Smogon rules myself either, but that's more because I battle for fun rather than anything else. I don't mind if someone wants to play with Double Team, or use Sleep Powder multiple times, or whatever have you. Granted, some are more unsporting than others. Bright Powder isn't a big deal, but I can see how Double Team or Moody can be.

But then I only fight people over the Passerby system, since I find it bothersome to only use 3, not see nicknames, and not be able to Nice! someone afterwards to at least try and say "good game".

Although I should probably pay more attention to the challenges I get, I tend to not notice the "No Restrictions" bit and find myself fighting level 100 mons. But hey, it's all in good sport.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Today was the day I learned Gengar had Dazzling Gleam. What DOESN'T this thing have?!



Sex appeal.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Sex appeal.


It's got arms and legs, it works for me.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 23, 2013)

But that tongue though...


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Luck-based strategies are unreliable, so really the competitive scene without Smogon evens itself out, anyway.
> Will you see those sorts of players and lose to them? Certainly. But they'll never have extremely high ratings.



They are unreliable, and yet, I'm beginning to think I either have the most cursed luck possible in this game, or the players I encounter are all originally from the battle maison. No joke: my last 10 or so rating battles have all been lost to something such as confusion killing me off for three turns in a row, a 10% burn chance hitting at the same time as a crit, etc. etc. A perfect example, not in ratings, but in a normal challenge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDmRk0Zlv4k&feature=youtu.be

I mean no disrespect here, honestly, but it's supremely frustrating to have this sort of thing happen not only multiple times, but repeatedly, when you've invested hours of time breeding, training, etc. only to have the RNG throw your effort away.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2013)

I know what you mean, and I've felt cheated a lot in battles. You have to understand though, that you can use strategies to fight the odds. Like, in that video, you could've used Roar (never misses) or Taunt to prevent Clefable from setting up. Toxic was also changed so that Poison type Pokemon will never miss with it. That'd work great, too.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I know what you mean, and I've felt cheated a lot in battles. You have to understand though, that you can use strategies to fight the odds. Like, in that video, you could've used Roar (never misses) or Taunt to prevent Clefable from setting up. Toxic was also changed so that Poison type Pokemon will never miss with it. That'd work great, too.



Oh, f'sure. My talonflame even has taunt. But, thanks to the circle throw etc, the damage was already done. Switching back and taking a hit from who knows what seemed like a less viable choice than taking it down with leafeon, which /should/ have been able to do so no problem. Until Leaf Blade missed. Twice. :c 

I enjoy this game quite a lot. I'm a very competitive person by nature, and the multitude of strategies and combinations in the pokemon metagame is fantastic. It's impossible to plan for every scenario, and losing against a superior opponent isn't really much of a loss. It's only when the RNG continually shafts you that even normally calm gamers feel like breaking furniture. XD

Side note: Ran into a Japanese player using Cosmic Power/Stored Power sigilyph in the Battle Spot, which made me grin. I didn't have anything to counter that, and lost to him as a result: it was a good match.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2013)

Today I learned Roar has higher priority than Trick Room. Huhuhahaha, you Slowbros aren't gonna be messin' around no more!! [noparse] [/noparse]


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 24, 2013)

Slowbro is one I've seen a lot lately. All dat tank, combined with aderpable. :c


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2013)

It seems like it'd be a good check for Blaziken, given double resistances and Trick Room. But why are they using it against me?! [noparse]  [/noparse]

On a side note, I've been dealing with Mawile and Togekiss a whole lot better. But now Venusaur's giving my team serious problems. It's always one thing! I considered changing up my Zoroark, but... I know we'll be seeing a lot of Lati@s soon, and Zoroark's basically built to combat them.


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm actually serious considering going all in and making a competitive team, but I want to wait til bank is out so I have more options. Not long to go at all!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it's a bit much for something so inconsequential, but I suppose it's at least hilarious that battle got posted on Youtube.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Dec 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It seems like it'd be a good check for Blaziken, given double resistances and Trick Room. But why are they using it against me?! [noparse]  [/noparse]
> 
> On a side note, I've been dealing with Mawile and Togekiss a whole lot better. But now Venusaur's giving my team serious problems. It's always one thing! I considered changing up my Zoroark, but... I know we'll be seeing a lot of Lati@s soon, and Zoroark's basically built to combat them.



I should really try out my trick room combo in the Battle spot. It's not nearly as viable on a 6 'mon team, but in 3v3, it can work pretty well. 

Also, why does everyone and their dog use a Tyranitard lead? :c Yes, he's a big scary dinosaur, and sand stream is OP, I get it, but, there's so many other good leads.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2013)

I haven't really seen Tyranitar used against me. I think it's because 5 out of 6 Pokemon I use are super effective against it...

Tyranitar is an awesome counter for Talonflame, so that's probably why it sees a lot of use. A lot of people who use Talonflame lead with it since they can scout with U-Turn.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 24, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I think it's a bit much for something so inconsequential, but I suppose it's at least hilarious that battle got posted on Youtube.



You kidding? I'm _famous_ now because of that video.

Ahem, anyway. I figure I'd post my friend code and such for anyone interested, although this is more to benefit those that might be interested in accessing my Friend Safari, which has Pancham, Mankey and Breloom. I'm not terribly competitive so don't expect me to do a lot of online battles, but I'll give out O-Powers like candy if you want 'em.

Name: Scrub Jay 
Code: 4699-6537-1398


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 24, 2013)

I need to make a team of Yveltal, Metagross, Clawitzer and Audino.

I'd explain why, but then you'd never be able to get that song out of your head.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 24, 2013)

with pokebank out in japan, i was wondering. can anyone trade me some pokemon? im looking for charmander with thunderpunch, dratini with extremespeed, larvesta with gigadrain, torkoal with stealth rock, and the fire starters cyndaquil, chimchar and tepig? i can trade for some pokemon.. i have some 5iv dratini and can breed 5iv vulpix and charmander.. much thanks..


----------



## SirRob (Dec 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I need to make a team of Yveltal, Metagross, Clawitzer and Audino.
> 
> I'd explain why, but then you'd never be able to get that song out of your head.


I love that song! Yiff my canine ass~~


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 25, 2013)

Somebody in Minecraft built a structure that plays a chiptune version of it.

I should at least draw the Pokemons in formation....


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 25, 2013)

just got a hold of cyndaquil and chimchar. currently breeding em. anyone want one?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

I want Shinies but I don't know of a less time-consuming way than chaining together 40 Pokemon for a 1 in 200 chance at one of those Shiny Pokemon. Is there an easier way to get them?


----------



## Teal (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I want Shinies but I don't know of a less time-consuming way than chaining together 40 Pokemon for a 1 in 200 chance at one of those Shiny Pokemon. Is there an easier way to get them?


Chain fishing seems to be the easiest.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 25, 2013)

I have come up with the best name for a Grass pokemon ever- Kabloom! 
.. Damn, who reckons I should change my Breloom's name from 1UP to Kabloom before I transfer it over?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I want Shinies but I don't know of a less time-consuming way than chaining together 40 Pokemon for a 1 in 200 chance at one of those Shiny Pokemon. Is there an easier way to get them?



Not really.  It's easier to breed a perfect (6IV) Pokemon from two 5IV parents than get a Shiny.


----------



## Jags (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm actually relatively unbothered about getting shinies. I mean, if I find one, I'll catch it, but it seems like a lot of effort for what is essentially a recolour. Kinda cool, but not THAT cool.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 25, 2013)

i got my hands on an extremespeed dratini! awesome!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> They are unreliable, and yet, I'm beginning to think I either have the most cursed luck possible in this game, or the players I encounter are all originally from the battle maison. No joke: my last 10 or so rating battles have all been lost to something such as confusion killing me off for three turns in a row, a 10% burn chance hitting at the same time as a crit, etc. etc. A perfect example, not in ratings, but in a normal challenge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDmRk0Zlv4k&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I mean no disrespect here, honestly, but it's supremely frustrating to have this sort of thing happen not only multiple times, but repeatedly, when you've invested hours of time breeding, training, etc. only to have the RNG throw your effort away.




Unreliable or not, you made a lot of bad plays during that battle. 



Additionally, sunny day has always made moonlight heal for 3/4's of the users HP ever since gen 3. It seems like somepony really needs to hit the books. 





But despite all this talk about how lame chance moves are, I think it's sort of nice to have a bit of unpredictable chaos thrown into the mesh of things. It does add in a certain precaution you have to keep in mind when battling. Perhaps that's just me, but sometimes, the tourney scene for pokemon becomes so bland and so cookie cutter that it becomes a case of "you'll fight one of these 12 combination of pokemon". At least that's what my random battles with trainers over the nets have turned into.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

I dunno, I've lost online to all sorts of things. I lost to a freakin' Lilligant. I lost to Lapras, Gourgeist... you name it!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Unreliable or not, you made a lot of bad plays during that battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, lucky moves do make for an interesting game. I particularly like Guillotine or Fissure. There is nothing like turning the battle into a death roulette.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh goodie, now that Pokebank has been released, everyone and their mother's running around with shiny legendaries.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

Not even Nintendo has the power to block hacked legendaries. Go figure.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Not even Nintendo has the power to block hacked legendaries. Go figure.


I'm just irritated that Sheer Cold Suicune's now a thing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm just irritated that Sheer Cold Suicune's now a thing.



That's why i stick to battle groups. :T


Fawk the online random community!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in that weird phase where I'm too good to be included in small communities and not good enough for the online community.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 26, 2013)

I've had a Google information adventure about hacked Pokemon in relation to Pokemon Bank. Looks like most hacked Pokemon are blocked, though it appears that higher-quality and well-hacked Pokemon can make it through. So it stops little kids using their Action Replays for Gen VI, which is a plus at least.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

The frustration never came from Pokemon like Wondertomb; the frustration comes from knowing that any sort of work you've put into your team is trivialized because literally everyone else is making their team in minutes. The majority is celebrating for this.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The frustration never came from Pokemon like Wondertomb; the frustration comes from knowing that any sort of work you've put into your team is trivialized because literally everyone else is making their team in minutes. The majority is celebrating for this.


You get more satisfaction out of it. Besides, it's rare to battle people that hack for IVs and EVs. Your typical hacker likes powerful and shiny pokemon.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm in that weird phase where I'm too good to be included in small communities and not good enough for the online community.



So I'm not good enough for you! =[=[=[=[=[=[=[


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> You get more satisfaction out of it. Besides, it's rare to battle people that hack for IVs and EVs. Your typical hacker likes powerful and shiny pokemon.


Uhh, you've played online, right? -Everyone- hacks for IVs and EVs. You know how many shiny HP Ice Rotom-Ws I've seen online last gen? :V


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Uhh, you've played online, right? -Everyone- hacks for IVs and EVs.


This is a real eye-opener for me, I never knew that so many people do this. What do they use to hack that stuff in, then?
EDIT- Nevermind, I just discovered the Action Replay is more sophisticated than I expected.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> This is a real eye-opener for me, I never knew that so many people do this. What do they use to hack that stuff in, then?



You throw your ds and game in the washermachine and out comes a rotom-w with perfect IVs.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 26, 2013)

The person that created Cressellia needs to have their brain lobotomized. That thing is ridiculous. Plus I forgot that Kyogre learned Thunder. Wtf Japan?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> This is a real eye-opener for me, I never knew that so many people do this. What do they use to hack that stuff in, then?
> EDIT- Nevermind, I just discovered the Action Replay is more sophisticated than I expected.


There's a thing called Pokegen that was really popular in Gen 5.  

[yt]sJ7TzhkcJOI[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> There's a thing called Pokegen that was really popular in Gen 5.


Well that sucks. So with this somebody could create any Pokemon they wanted within reason and it will still be counted as legitimate? I don't really delve into IVs, so one created with this would be better than mine.
It'd be cool if Pokemon games can one day have a foolproof system to stop things like this working. If only.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2013)

Somebody on Bulbagarden has been posting firsthand accounts of using Bank.  From what they say, it looks like Transporter really needs an overhaul.  Let's see:

GOOD:
- (nothing comes to mind)

NEUTRAL:
- Poke Transporter is a separate app/download than Pokemon Bank.
- Pokemon with HM moves may or may not be transferrable with the move equipped (probably just the same rules as for releasing HM-knowing Pokemon).

BAD:
- You can only transfer whole Pokemon boxes at a time, you can't select individual Pokemon to be transferred (a la previous Gen transfers).
- You can transfer Pokemon only from the first PC box of your Gen 5 game.  If you want to transfer multiple Boxes, you have to actually boot up your Gen 5 game and move Pokemon around to fill that first box up again.
- You can only transfer one Box at a time; you must switch to Pokemon Bank and do something (e.g. download the Pokemon to your XY game) before you're allowed to transfer another Box.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh YES! Pokemon Bank will *finally* correct nicknames of Gen 3 and 4 pokemon that were in full caps! No longer will I have to battle using my poorly-named SCIZOR and METAGROSS.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 26, 2013)

From what I hear.. poke bank is possibly gonna be delayed for na and Europe.  The Japan poke bank was removed from the eshop.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

Pokebank confirmed delay. Pokebank also confirmed that the app is now no longer available for Japan.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2013)

There are reports that non-legit (but not-obviously-illegal) Pokemon were able to be transported to Pokemon Bank.  The immediate and predictable response is that the hack checks are not comprehensive enough.

There's also rumors that removing it from the eShop is not just because of overloading on the servers, but possibly to prepare a software update before it's made available again.


----------



## Willow (Dec 26, 2013)

I got both a Cyndaquil and  a Totodile today through GTS. Had to sacrifice my Xerneas for the Cyndaquil though but I'll probably restart soon enough after I've transferred the Pokemon I want to the Bank.

So now I'm mass breeding them for trade. 



Stratadrake said:


> There are reports that non-legit (but not-obviously-illegal) Pokemon were able to be transported to Pokemon Bank.  The immediate and predictable response is that the hack checks are not comprehensive enough.
> 
> There's also rumors that removing it from the eShop is not just because of overloading on the servers, but possibly to prepare a software update before it's made available again.


In which case they try to tighten the security on it to make it harder to slip hacks by


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 26, 2013)

I would simply trade for a totodile, but I plan on bringing my 9 year old feraligatr over from Emerald.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2013)

The delay's been confirmed, but not on the official website, strangely enough. 
I'm not sure hacked Pokemon will be blocked. I'm not sure if they _can_ be blocked, because there would be no difference in data. I dunno though, I'm not a scientist


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 27, 2013)

If anyone wants an iron fist chimchar with egg moves I'm willing to trade some.. just need to start breeding em.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 27, 2013)

There is no way to check the legality of that. Most Iron Fist Infernape are hacked.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure event pokemon are legal. And so are the breeded ones from event pokemon. And it's more legal than a flash fire cyndaquil or thick fat tepig which are both unreleased. I've seen those two being traded around.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 27, 2013)

It kinda makes you wish that X and Y made it impossible for you to send your past pokemon over. Nothing like a clean slate to wash away all this hacker filth.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> It kinda makes you wish that X and Y made it impossible for you to send your past pokemon over. Nothing like a clean slate to wash away all this hacker filth.



You're mad. 


MAD I SAY!!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> Had to sacrifice my Xerneas for the Cyndaquil



Had I been aware, I would have simply given you an egg. Well, that and were you on my list. I found a Cyndaquil earlier while giving away Prankster Sableyes over Wonder Trade.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm sure there's a way to block hacked Pokmeon. 

A long time ago, I received a hacked shiny Charmander. (Of course, I was told it was legit).
I attempted to put it on Pokemon Colosseum and it wouldn't go through because it was hacked.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> I'm sure there's a way to block hacked Pokmeon.
> 
> A long time ago, I received a hacked shiny Charmander. (Of course, I was told it was legit).
> I attempted to put it on Pokemon Colosseum and it wouldn't go through because it was hacked.



There is no such thing as "hack proof" anything.

Well, I suppose jelly couldn't be hacked.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 27, 2013)

Can't say I'm surprised by this. People are always gonna try to get unfair advantages. And with PokÃ©mon being such a competitive franchise that is especially true.


----------



## BRN (Dec 27, 2013)

Got a Cyndaquil myself. Feels EXCELLENT.


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Delay on pokemon bank, makes me one sad fox. 

I was all excited to pull everything over to Y, now I must wait an undefined amount of time.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 27, 2013)

Apparently Elgyem gets Steel Wing now.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa what did i miss?
Is the bank up or down?
I NEED A FERALIGATR AGAIN!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 27, 2013)

It's down, although gen 5 Pokemon are in circulation.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

Bugger, i've managed to lose my 3DS anyway -_-


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 27, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Apparently Elgyem gets Steel Wing now.



What? How? Just..... what?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably on the same lines as this...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 27, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What? How? Just..... what?


It -might- be because Steel Wing replaced Ally Switch's TM slot.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

If somebody uses a hack to make a wild Pokemon encounter a shiny, will it be registered as legitimate?


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2013)

Is totodile on x/y yet? no? bye


----------



## Hooky (Dec 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If somebody uses a hack to make a wild Pokemon encounter a shiny, will it be registered as legitimate?


Completely legitimate, they just increase their chance of finding a shiny. The shiny is real, they've just made it more likely to appear.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Completely legitimate, they just increase their chance of finding a shiny. The shiny is real, they've just made it more likely to appear.


Well that sucks. Kinda makes me feel like my shinies are worthless. If I train one for battle, it only makes it look like I'm hacking.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 27, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> There is no such thing as "hack proof" anything.
> 
> Well, I suppose jelly couldn't be hacked.


Of course it can! Just bring out your weapon and hack! Makes a terrible mess though.

You could have it so that as soon as anyone accesses the engine files, the program destabilizes and crashes on them and then locks them out. But that's crazy; you can't perform any maintenance on it.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Dec 27, 2013)

Code: 3883 - 6216 - 3704

Name on the game is "Edwyn" and I have Ice: Delibird, Sneasel, Lapras.

Please note me on FA when you add me. I don't check these forums hardly at all.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn, I only thought that the Pokemon Bank delay would only be a couple extra days. Now I've just looked on Serebii and it only says 2014!
This could take longer than I thought.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

There's a shit tonne of new stuff on the GTS anyway, people must be breeding like crazy, managed to get all 6 water starters 
I still think gen I, IV, and 5 look complete garbage though.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Damn, I only thought that the Pokemon Bank delay would only be a couple extra days. Now I've just looked on Serebii and it only says 2014!
> This could take longer than I thought.


It's going to be 2014 in just five days.  What's the rush?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 27, 2013)

HE KNOWS! O_O


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> http://www.thegamercat.com/wordpress/comics/2013-12-23-gamercat_55.jpg
> HE KNOWS! O_O


What has been seen....


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's going to be 2014 in just five days.  What's the rush?


2014 could theoretically mean mid or late January- possibly even further if necessary! After all, they haven't even said anything like 'early 2014'. They could release it next Summer and still be correct on the dates.
I guess it's just the uncertainty. It implies Nintendo aren't confident it will be very soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2013)

Reportedly people have been able to hack G5 Pokemon (specifically their Met location) to make Pokemon X and Y think the Pokemon is Kalos native (blue pentagon marking).  This is a serious flaw in Poke Transporter not verifying the metadata before sending the Pokemon to Bank, because the Kalos marking is one thing implying that the Pokemon is G6 tournament legal.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 28, 2013)

^ It's sorta sad to see that stuff like this is going on. I just want to play a fair game where nobody is cheating.
The crap bit is, hackers can't be reported. They're just left to thrive.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2013)

Well i just got a Midreavus through the GTS to evolve, was a lvl 1 and i evolved it about 5 minutes ago, still getting pass the new moves section, never seen a pokemon want to learn so many moves upon evolving.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 28, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well i just got a Midreavus through the GTS to evolve, was a lvl 1 and i evolved it about 5 minutes ago, still getting pass the new moves section, never seen a pokemon want to learn so many moves upon evolving.



Stone-evolved Pokemon do that sometimes.

BTW, now that at least some users have uploaded Pokemon to XY, it's now possible to get all 18 starters.  They're trading pretty fast, actually.

Speaking of which, I bred a good half box of Treecko last night and the best part is one of them came out SHINY.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Stone-evolved Pokemon do that sometimes.
> 
> BTW, now that at least some users have uploaded Pokemon to XY, it's now possible to get all 18 starters.  They're trading pretty fast, actually.
> 
> Speaking of which, I bred a good half box of Treecko last night and the best part is one of them came out SHINY.



I still haven had a single one :/
There is a hell of a lot of shiny Lugia on the GTS which im guessing is dodgy.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Speaking of shinies:






much laughter


----------



## Misomie (Dec 29, 2013)

I got a Totodile (Dragon Dance and Ice Punch) off the GTS last night. I'll be breeding the cuties soon if anyone wants one. :3


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> *Cruelty to common shinies thing*



I feel sorry for the guy, but I couldn't help but laugh.



Got myself all the Johto startes now, as well as Treeko, Chimchar, and Turtwig. Hopefully use those to try and get the missing water starters.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Completely legitimate, they just increase their chance of finding a shiny. The shiny is real, they've just made it more likely to appear.



This is gonna seem like a stupid question I guess, but what criteria are needed for a Pokemon to be considered hacked? Is a particular Pokemon caught from a wild Pokemon modifier considered hacked?

I can understand some things are a given, like illegal movesets/stats.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I can understand some things are a given, like illegal movesets/stats.


As far as we can tell currently this is the *only* thing that is officially checked.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 30, 2013)

With Pokemon Bank just around the corner, this might seem a bit late but.. I added a guy with Growlithe in their friend safari. Any furries here want one? XD


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 30, 2013)

Code: 3780 - 9464 - 5597
Name: Sami
Friend Safari: Lillipup, Minccino, Eevee

I'll probably just put in every code listed in the thread and see if anyone adds back.  If someone adds me, note me on FA or something.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> 2014 could theoretically mean mid or late January- possibly even further if necessary! After all, they haven't even said anything like 'early 2014'. They could release it next Summer and still be correct on the dates.
> I guess it's just the uncertainty. It implies Nintendo aren't confident it will be very soon.



Think about the logistical difficulties, if Nintendo wants to make the game fair for all parties involved and they only just started the crackdown against hacked Pokemon in 2013, then building a bridge to a game they made BEFORE the crackdown means that they have to implement anti-cheating safeguards which they should have made sooner. This will take time, but it's necessary because while it may be a good idea to bring in Pokemon raised in Black and White or Black and White 2, it's no fun at all to be matched against someone who cheated back then and transferred all the Pokemon forward. They really don't want people to use the PokeBank to retrieve illegal Pokemon from two years ago to win today.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 30, 2013)

Zraxi said:


> Code: 3780 - 9464 - 5597
> Name: Sami
> Friend Safari: Lillipup, Minccino, Eevee
> 
> I'll probably just put in every code listed in the thread and see if anyone adds back.  If someone adds me, note me on FA or something.


I'll add ya when I get back home. :3

.. I have no idea how to message people on FA.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2013)

Zraxi said:


> Code: 3780 - 9464 - 5597
> Name: Sami
> Friend Safari: Lillipup, Minccino, *Eevee*
> 
> I'll probably just put in every code listed in the thread and see if anyone adds back.  If someone adds me, note me on FA or something.


HHHHGRGGNGNNNNNN


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zraxi said:


> Code: 3780 - 9464 - 5597
> Name: Sami
> Friend Safari: Lillipup, Minccino, Eevee
> 
> I'll probably just put in every code listed in the thread and see if anyone adds back.  If someone adds me, note me on FA or something.



Added oy (im Dire Wolf or Harbinger).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> HE KNOWS! O_O



I'm pretty sure this is how all 'controversial' Pokemon behaviors are handled. About what you'd imagine, but offscreen.
By the way, I'm giddy after receiving Pokemon Y and the special X/Y 3DS XL 
Friend code: 5300-9876-7854


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## DrDingo (Dec 31, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> By the way, I'm giddy after receiving Pokemon Y and the special X/Y 3DS XL
> Friend code: 5300-9876-7854


Alright, well I've registered you. All the friend codes are in the OP, of course.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 31, 2013)

I have no idea what games are compatible with which, but is it worth me carrying on with my old Pokemon pearl game? can i upload what i catch their to Y via the bank?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 31, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I have no idea what games are compatible with which, but is it worth me carrying on with my old Pokemon pearl game? can i upload what i catch their to Y via the bank?


Nah. Bank is compatible with Black and White, Black 2 and White 2. You'd have to transfer the Pearl Pokemon to one of those first.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 31, 2013)

Bugger, not worth it then.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 31, 2013)

Just deposited my Yveltal in the hopes for a Groudon, highly doubt anyones that stupid though.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 31, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Just deposited my Yveltal in the hopes for a Groudon, highly doubt anyones that stupid though.


The GTS is fulla stupid people! Like those who ask for ridiculous Pokemon.


----------



## Jags (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally got all the starters. Now to get on with evolving them!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 31, 2013)

Well hopefully they'll be stupid in my favor for once. Anyone fancy trading my slurpuf and spritzee then back? Their two evolutions are all i need to complete the kalos dex, my first ever dex completion


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 31, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Nah. Bank is compatible with Black and White, Black 2 and White 2. You'd have to transfer the Pearl Pokemon to one of those first.



This is the one part of Transporter I don't get -- why you have to transfer a Pokemon to G5 before you can send them to Bank.  Gen 4 was on the DS too....


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally got around to adding everyone on the list. Now I play the waiting/hope game.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 31, 2013)

Zraxi said:


> Finally got around to adding everyone on the list. Now I play the waiting/hope game.



I don't think my FC is in the list, you can add mine if you want (I have no idea what is in my safari though)

*â€‹0018-1479-3897*


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 31, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't think my FC is in the list, you can add mine if you want (I have no idea what is in my safari though)
> 
> *â€‹0018-1479-3897*



Thanks, I added you.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Hold up a sec Zraxi. Your safari's only got Lillipup and Minccino on my game. There ain't any Eevees.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe you both need to be online at the same time for the third. I see eevee on my game


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, the eevee is my post-e4 one. We'll have to get online at the same time to make it show up. I'll just leave my 3DS on all day and stuff.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I'm a bit addicted to the mystery factor of Wonder Trade. I got a Togepi out of that which had pretty good stats. It's a bit of a shame that only 1 out of 12 Togepis that I bred had Serene Grace though (And I'm planning to give one of everything I breed to my friend when he gets Y version, so it means he gets one with Hustle D=).

I can see WT getting abused a lot though by sending fodder through. I've been trying to give what I take and trading out some of my breeding efforts though.

And also: Do I _have_ to spend all that money on the mega stones for Venusaur and Charizard??


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And also: Do I _have_ to spend all that money on the mega stones for Venusaur and Charizard??



Lol PokePoor.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Lol PokePoor.



Nope, PokeScrooge.

Much repeating of the League for me.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah, right. Never realized the mechanics behind 2 pokemon in a safari, cheers for that. Haha.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 1, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And also: Do I _have_ to spend all that money on the mega stones for Venusaur and Charizard??



If you bring up your style it can drop down to about 10,000


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> If you bring up your style it can drop down to about 10,000



I LOVE YOU


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2014)

I HAVE NO NEED FOR STYLE!

I just spammed the fuck outta the battle maison to level up pokemon for evolutions and stuff, not only do you earn a lot doing it but you get a hell of a lot of awards like pearls and star pieces to sell.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 1, 2014)

Coolest Pokemon video ever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh-7kEk1ceE


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2014)

So i tried trading with some random to get my evolutions to fill the Kalos dex. Even renamed a charmander SwpBackPlz? to show, he offered me a haunter for my spritzee so i figured he also wanted to evolve and trade back, nope. We done the trade then he just sat there for ages before finally leaving and going offline -_-


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 1, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Coolest Pokemon video ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh-7kEk1ceE


That thing about Magcargo.. that's completely insane. I reckon the Pokedex entries of Pokemon should be thought through more carefully.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 1, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> So i tried trading with some random to get my evolutions to fill the Kalos dex. Even renamed a charmander SwpBackPlz? to show, he offered me a haunter for my spritzee so i figured he also wanted to evolve and trade back, nope. We done the trade then he just sat there for ages before finally leaving and going offline -_-



Never trust the random people on PSS. I mean, just look at the GTS.  Most of the offers are a zubat asking for arceus.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> Most of the offers are a zubat asking for arceus.



Totally worth it. Best trade offer. 

I'm chucking Oshawotts at the GTS for anything I can get, seems to be working.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> That thing about Magcargo.. that's completely insane. I reckon the Pokedex entries of Pokemon should be thought through more carefully.



Yes, I remember reading about Gyarados in the card game, that they have destroyed entire villages in his wrath. And the most responsible things to do with such destructive Pokemon is to put them in the hands of children. Brilliant!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

i still suck at this game.

idk that's about it. pokemon x yay


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 1, 2014)

I like Shedinja's pokedex entry.  It has such logic. 
 "A discarded bug shell that came to life. Peering into the crack on its back is said to steal one's spirit."

Then if you use it in battle, welp, there goes your soul.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2014)

After the conversation with Lysandre at the entrance to Lysandre Labs, I've figured out Flare's ideology. Where's a monkey wrench when I need one?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I like Shedinja's pokedex entry.  It has such logic.
> "A discarded bug shell that came to life. Peering into the crack on its back is said to steal one's spirit."
> 
> Then if you use it in battle, welp, there goes your soul.



And to this day, I've never looked directly AT the Pokemon in battle.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello. I know I've been gone a while, but I'd like to keep up with my FAF pals and such, so here's my 3DS code:
5155-3170-4628
I'm almost to the 7th Gym Badge. I'm mainly waiting for PokÃ©mon Bank to start working efficiently before I take this game seriously. I miss my babies from Gen V and below. ='[


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 1, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> Never trust the random people on PSS. I mean, just look at the GTS.  Most of the offers are a zubat asking for arceus.



Those are prolly the ones cloning pokemon. Most of those outrageous trades in the gts are either cloners or hopefuls waiting for someone to actually trade em one.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 2, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Hello. I know I've been gone a while, but I'd like to keep up with my FAF pals and such, so here's my 3DS code:
> 5155-3170-4628
> I'm almost to the 7th Gym Badge. I'm mainly waiting for PokÃ©mon Bank to start working efficiently before I take this game seriously. I miss my babies from Gen V and below. ='[


Alright, well I've put in your code anyway. Everyone's codes are listed in the OP.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Those are prolly the ones cloning pokemon. Most of those outrageous trades in the gts are either cloners or hopefuls waiting for someone to actually trade em one.



One guy showed a YouTube video of an automated controller he made for things like egg hatching, shiny encounters, even cloning.  It's a damn shame that cloning is literally as simple as powering off one 3DS at the exact time after a transfer.  They are at least kind enough to note "don't rely on this, it's dangerous and ruins the fun".


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't think people did the cloning thing in XY.  I just figured it was the same little kids who did outrageous offers on BW.  I guess cheaters find a way every time.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I didn't think people did the cloning thing in XY.  I just figured it was the same little kids who did outrageous offers on BW.  I guess cheaters find a way every time.



As soon as it came out the GTS was dominated by 'tards asking for Yveltal for EVERYTHING. I was tempted to get rid of my Yveltal just so i wouldnt keep seeing it whilst browing "Pokemon people want that you have" or whatever its called.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> As soon as it came out the GTS was dominated by 'tards asking for Yveltal for EVERYTHING. I was tempted to get rid of my Yveltal just so i wouldnt keep seeing it whilst browing "Pokemon people want that you have" or whatever its called.



I only found out about that today while playing around on the GTS. I'm feeling kinda tempted to trade mine for a Porygon, because I'm too impatient to wait until the transfer system is back online.

On another note, I now have every mega stone, except for Charizard X. Which happens to be the one I need the most right now >.<


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 2, 2014)

And on another note, I'VE DONT IT!
Completed the Kalos index


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And on another note, I'VE DONT IT!
> Completed the Kalos index


Damn, that's a thing that I've still gotta do. I wanna change my Trainer Card colour.


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2014)

After a good run spamming Oshawott into the GTS, it has failed me

I suppose I was pushing my luck asking for a Moltres...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2014)

Store all your Pokemon in the Pokebank free trial, restart your game and speed run it for Moltres. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Store all your Pokemon in the Pokebank free trial, restart your game and speed run it for Moltres. [noparse][/noparse]



Or get both X and Y like I did, lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 3, 2014)

Alright, I'm going on an evolution spree to try and get all the Pokemon in my Kalos Dex. I swear, levelling up a team of beginning-game Pokemon with the Exp point O-power brought the most level-ups I have ever had in any battle ever. It was painfully slow to go through just 6 Pokemon. And all those moves they had to learn.. They all went from level 2 to 24 in a single run!


----------



## chocomage (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't mind the moves so much as the ones that need to be loved. They take more time IMO. Also where do you grind levels at?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 3, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I don't mind the moves so much as the ones that need to be loved. They take more time IMO. Also where do you grind levels at?



Battle Maison left of Camphrier town.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2014)

It's the Battle Chateau, actually-- the Hax Maison is in Kiloude.

I found that with the level 3 Befriending Power and the Soothe Bell, you can get your Pokemon to max happiness within like 1 to 5 battles. Made breeding Lucario so much easier.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 3, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I don't mind the moves so much as the ones that need to be loved. They take more time IMO. Also where do you grind levels at?





SirRob said:


> I found that with the level 3 Befriending Power and the Soothe Bell, you can get your Pokemon to max happiness within like 1 to 5 battles. Made breeding Lucario so much easier.



Interesting you'd say this. I used to have SERIOUS trouble evolving Togepi back in the day (Silver), but I managed to evolve my latest one in a single triple battle, without doing anything special, aside from a few vitamins. It was pretty surprising.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 3, 2014)

Where can i get this befriending power?
Need to evolve my Chansey.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2014)

Serebii says in the Coumarine Pokemon Center.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> As soon as it came out the GTS was dominated by 'tards asking for Yveltal for EVERYTHING. I was tempted to get rid of my Yveltal just so i wouldnt keep seeing it whilst browing "Pokemon people want that you have" or whatever its called.



At least the GTS has better filters in place this time around.  Also note that trade offers seem to be displayed in newest-first order; the farther down the list you go, the less likely you are to spot a useful trade because it's been lingering there too long.  It's still quite an annoyance, though -- three generations and 90% of the offers on GTS are pure crap.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, I added a friend with a Dragon friend safari! They haven't completed the Pokemon league, so I only get Gabite and Noibat for now. But if anyone's interested in either, give me a shout. Especially since Garchomp's hidden ability is the only competitively legal one, in case anyone is concerned about that.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 3, 2014)

The restaurants in Lumiose City are the best for grinding and money (except the sushi one, that one is kind of a rip off)


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 3, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> The restaurants in Lumiose City are the best for grinding and money (except the sushi one, that one is kind of a rip off)



I've only ever been to one resturante, sat at a table and ate some food, isnt that all you can do there?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 3, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I've only ever been to one resturante, sat at a table and ate some food, isnt that all you can do there?


You could be thinking of CafÃ©s. In the restaurants you battle the waiters/waitresses consecutively, get money and experience, and you're given multiple items you can sell at the end of your meal.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 3, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> The restaurants in Lumiose City are the best for grinding and money (except the sushi one, that one is kind of a rip off)



Good money, but I don't like having to make my Pokemon fight each other to get the turns right =(

I'd rather repeat the League a few times. Man, the Champion music this time is intense. Call me pathetic but I get a little choked up when I hear it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 3, 2014)

I've completed Super Training for my team. My stylus hand's sore now so it'd better be worth it.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 3, 2014)

The cafes are only good for getting some pokedex entry things. But Le Wow is probably the best restaurant in Lumiose City. It gives me around 200,000 every time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 3, 2014)

Haven't played my copy much. Still creeped out by the cardboard cutouts challenging me.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 3, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in Vivillon trading? I have two 3DS systems and two games so I have the Archipelago and Modern.


----------



## Jags (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate to brag, but I hatches two shiny Oshawotts

I sacrificied one to the great gods of the GTS for such a blessing, but kept the better natured one for myself.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody here got Squirtle? I need one to get a Wartortle and complete my Pokedex, which is proving hard.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Anybody here got Squirtle? I need one to get a Wartortle and complete my Pokedex, which is proving hard.



I have a Squirtle I could breed


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of the GTS, it seems quite a few people have Groudons and Kyogres but most only want another legendary in return for it so I can't trade for any of them sadly enough. And some of them are shinies which I'm not entirely sure if that's legit or hacks. In which case if they are real, a lot of people have some pretty good luck. 

And this discovery has motivated me to play Ruby again.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers for your help with Squirtle, Zraxi!


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 5, 2014)

You're welcome! I like to help with stuff.  Also I got a totodile today and I am just squealing like a little girl right now.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 5, 2014)

Willow said:


> Speaking of the GTS, it seems quite a few people have Groudons and Kyogres but most only want another legendary in return for it so I can't trade for any of them sadly enough. And some of them are shinies which I'm not entirely sure if that's legit or hacks. In which case if they are real, a lot of people have some pretty good luck.
> 
> And this discovery has motivated me to play Ruby again.



I had some serious luck finding shiny Pokemons on Ruby, I don't know why. I had about 3 before moving on to Pearl.

My first one was a Zubat, and at the time, I didn't know about shinies so I thought my game was broken. Good thing I caught it anyway (for science). My second was a Golbat. ...Maybe I'm not so lucky, thinking about it...


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I had some serious luck finding shiny Pokemons on Ruby, I don't know why. I had about 3 before moving on to Pearl.
> 
> My first one was a Zubat, and at the time, I didn't know about shinies so I thought my game was broken. Good thing I caught it anyway (for science). My second was a Golbat. ...Maybe I'm not so lucky, thinking about it...



The only shiny I found in XY was a Bibarel. I named it Bidoof Mama... *sobs*


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> The only shiny I found in XY was a Bibarel. I named it Bidoof Mama... *sobs*



How many hours before you get that?
I heard the friend safari shortens the chance to 1/2000ish, not sure though. But i was talking with a friend i met battling the other day who had like 12 shinies, he said they were all from the friend safari.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 5, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> How many hours before you get that?
> I heard the friend safari shortens the chance to 1/2000ish, not sure though. But i was talking with a friend i met battling the other day who had like 12 shinies, he said they were all from the friend safari.



Those odds are awesome compared to the standard ones, but I don't see _myself_ wading through the Safari for that long just for a shiny. The way I see it, running into one randomly will make it that more precious (not that I've found one yet in X =P)

I will say this though, every single Charmeleon I caught in the safari (Thanks Distorted!) had at least one IV maxed. I don't know whether that's typical of the safari, but it was awesome.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 5, 2014)

That shiny bibarel was the first bibarel I found in the friend safari.  And yes, all friend safari pokemon are guaranteed to have at least one perfect IV.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Can see myself practically living in there now untill i find one. But i was thinking of doing the secondary story missions after beating the main one, but i cant remember how to start them, anyone remember?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe you have to go visit Looker. He should be in an ally on the North side of Lumiose City. He'll send you on a  mission to find tickets all over the city and I believe it starts after that. 

Be ready though, because the pokemon battles go up lv 70 near the end of it all.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 5, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Those odds are awesome compared to the standard ones, but I don't see _myself_ wading through the Safari for that long just for a shiny. The way I see it, running into one randomly will make it that more precious (not that I've found one yet in X =P)
> 
> I will say this though, every single Charmeleon I caught in the safari (Thanks Distorted!) had at least one IV maxed. I don't know whether that's typical of the safari, but it was awesome.



i believe that safari caught pokemon are guaranteed at least 2 perfect ivs. well at least all the pokemon i caught there have 2 or 3 perfect ones with a chance at their hidden abilities.

ive been lucky enough to get 2 shinies out of there. one luxio and one pancham. 
now im trying my luck with aactually hatching a shiny. got a hold of a couple of foreign pokemon so hope my luck hasnt run out yet.

also, i got some growlithe rejects from iv breeding. all with 4 or 5 random ivs. adamant nature with either flash fire or intimidate. all of them have four egg moves (covet, close combat, double kick, morning sun). i need to make some space on my storgae boxes so i was thinking of releasing them. but if anyone wants one i can give em out. just hit me up.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 5, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I believe you have to go visit Looker. He should be in an ally on the North side of Lumiose City. He'll send you on a  mission to find tickets all over the city and I believe it starts after that.
> 
> Be ready though, because the pokemon battles go up lv 70 near the end of it all.



They should make a game just about his adventures across many Pokemon regions. And no there wouldn't be a Pokemon battle in it but imagine a Pokemon-themed Professor Layton/Ace Attorney game set in certain regions. "Pokemon: The Looker Files" could be an awesome game.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish Emma's hair was available at the salon. Then my trainer would look just like me.  That ratty spiked end thing is just amazing, I love it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## chocomage (Jan 6, 2014)

Are you... Are you Pokemon parody...?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2014)

No, I think I'd have to be funny for that.
I was just checking Pokemon's twitter page for updates on Pokebank. I mean it's been over a week, what's the hold up. Starting to think Dingo was right about it.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 6, 2014)

I started following him when he had like 1k followers and he basically gained his followers by doing Pokemon battles. Retweet for mudkip favorite for pikachu! After he opened his Merch store he stopped doing those as often. 

I was just thinking if that was you its a small world lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2014)

It'd be cool, huh? I did take a look at that person's Twitter-- I don't actually use it that often-- it's pretty funny, and in good taste. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## chocomage (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea but I get a bit upset with him since everyone that has similar Pokemon twitter accounts he sends his followers after to harass them.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


>



How DOES a pile of hazardous waste have sex with a haunted man-eating lantern?

Is it wrong that I found it kind of cute?

Also, I heard of this, and was wondering how it would affect the development of future Pokemon games.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 6, 2014)

Alright, I was gonna breed a few Timid Protean Froakies for a friend. Anybody here want one too?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 7, 2014)

Turns out the female Riolu I caught in the early game but never trained until today is among the top percentage of Riolu.  "Relatively superior" IV's with flawless Def, Sp.Atk, AND Sp.Def (yes, 3 IVs).  I can totally breed her (though for some reason that sounds inappropriate).


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 7, 2014)

So like. The first global link attraction is balloon popping. Wonder what the prizes will be for this. And would like to get my hands on that discount coupon they're gonna be distributing. Hope it will be out for the north American version too.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know what Global Link does in XY. I was hoping it would be like Dream World, but all it really does is update my trainer info stuff online.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Turns out the female Riolu I caught in the early game but never trained until today is among the top percentage of Riolu.  "Relatively superior" IV's with flawless Def, Sp.Atk, AND Sp.Def (yes, 3 IVs).  I can totally breed her (though for some reason that sounds inappropriate).


I don't wanna spoil your achievement, but all wild Riolu have 3 max IVs. This applies for all Pokemon in the No Egg Group, including legendaries.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 7, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I don't know what Global Link does in XY. I was hoping it would be like Dream World, but all it really does is update my trainer info stuff online.


Yeah, I sorta assumed the same. Still, now I've looked at it in detail on Serebii, I've realised that it's just an online platform to see what's happening on your game and the games of friends. Sharing data such as recent-in game activity and in-game photos taken.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got a Chimchar that has Iron Fist from a Japanese player that wasn't Japanese itself. Should I be worried?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. Burn it.

Oh wait, it's IMMUNE to burn! Crap, uh, run! Just run!!


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Burn it.
> 
> Oh wait, it's IMMUNE to burn! Crap, uh, run! Just run!!



You wiggin me out man! Are you being serious?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> You wiggin me out man! Are you being serious?



I'm not sure, is it possible to actually get a Chimchar like that in X/Y right now?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2014)

Iron Fist is a dream world ability. The person had to have traded with someone from America since it came from the same region as me, but it shows the mark of being traded through Pokemon Bank. I guess they had it sitting in their old pc or something, but I've only ran into one person who ever used dream world Pokemon. I guess I'm just not believing my luck.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, it's possible that it is legitimate, but it's even more likely that it's hacked. Honestly... it's out there, people are using it. Either way you should be free to use it, too. No one's gonna call you out for it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah, I sorta assumed the same. Still, now I've looked at it in detail on Serebii, I've realised that it's just an online platform to see what's happening on your game and the games of friends. Sharing data such as recent-in game activity and in-game photos taken.



dont forget the rare candies and pp up you can get from the global link. and with the first attraction opening up soon, who knows what prizes theyll be giving out.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anyone know any details on when Pokemon Bank will be released? I am not finding anything.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got to delayed for an undisclosed amount of time hasnt it :/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 8, 2014)

Discount coupon distribution starts on January 14!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got a timid Mismagius i bred :3


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 8, 2014)

I need to catch a sudowoodo but I really don't like searching for hoards


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 8, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I need to catch a sudowoodo but I really don't like searching for hoards



Hidden ability hunting thru hordes is tiring too.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi guys! I was just wondering does anyone know a good way to get a dusk stone without going to Terminus Cave? I've a got a Murkrow I wanna evolve before the 8th gym leader.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2014)

It's not exactly a good way, but you have a chance of getting one in the super training with the Aegislash balloon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's not exactly a good way, but you have a chance of getting one in the super training with the Aegislash balloon.



Aha! I'll give it a shot. Thanks Rob!


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, still looking for that sudowoodo, and I found a shiny gothorita. Sudowoodos shouldn't be *this*â€‹ hard to find!


----------



## chocomage (Jan 9, 2014)

I can check when I get home to see if I have one. You're more than welcome to it if I do.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a Sudowoodo and I'm playing right now. Lemme tell you, that had to be the worst Pokemon I had to get. Other than Shuckle, which I ended up using the GTS for.

Edit: I just got curb stomped by a guy whose number of battles is in the _single digits._ I'm losing to beginners. It's an embarrassment.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I have a Sudowoodo and I'm playing right now. Lemme tell you, that had to be the worst Pokemon I had to get. Other than Shuckle, which I ended up using the GTS for.


Oh, I actually have some Shuckle in my PC! Must've got them from a friend safari of someone I know. Ah well.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 10, 2014)

Went to DJ's Friend Safari and caught a Ninetales!  Female, Drought, and 3 IV's.

The G1 fox looks awesome in 3D.  Especially since it's not sitting down on its rear anymore but actually standing up.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I have a Sudowoodo and I'm playing right now. Lemme tell you, that had to be the worst Pokemon I had to get. Other than Shuckle, which I ended up using the GTS for.
> 
> Edit: I just got curb stomped by a guy whose number of battles is in the _single digits._ I'm losing to beginners. It's an embarrassment.



Oh, don't be so modest- you were able to defeat me, you're not the worst Trainer in the world. And there are people who could not beat me so don't worry, there are safety nets in Pokemon battles.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, don't be so modest- you were able to defeat me, you're not the worst Trainer in the world. And there are people who could not beat me so don't worry, there are safety nets in Pokemon battles.



Yeah, there's always a good explanation, maybe he got really good in Black/White, and spent all this time team-building and the monster that is him, has only just been unleashed =P


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2014)

YAY More comics about Pokermans sex!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Eugh, im sick of seeing charmanders, still got 5 boxes of them.
BUT after 200 hours of gameplay i FINALLY have a shiny 
But i had to trade my Togekiss for it and its a shitty relicanth, but still, I FINALLY HAVE A SHINY.
Would have thought i would have at least seen one with 200 hours of masuda breeding and friend safaring.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> YAY More comics about Pokermans sex!


And who wouldn't want to be the male Pokemon in all this.

Male Lucario: "Well Boss says we're gonna keep doing it until we get a Shiny."
Female Lucario: "I can't take it anymore, besides we have hundreds of sons and daughters. No!"
Male Lucario: "He wants that Shiny and I want him to spend hundreds of hours getting one."
Female Lucario: "Make it stop!"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> And who wouldn't want to be the male Pokemon in all this.
> 
> Male Lucario: "Well Boss says we're gonna keep doing it until we get a Shiny."
> Female Lucario: "I can't take it anymore, besides we have hundreds of sons and daughters. No!"
> ...



You're creepy.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 10, 2014)

For anyone who didn't see it yet, and might be interested, new tournament is up! 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/963781-Pokemon-Little-Cup-Tournament!

All chibis this time!  :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 11, 2014)

If anyone know's of Tesco here in the UK they are selling all kinds of entertainment for daft prices, overstocked or something like that. Anyway i just went down there and picked up Black 2 for Â£3.75 brand new. Is this the generation that can bridge the old ones to X and Y?


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 11, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> If anyone know's of Tesco here in the UK they are selling all kinds of entertainment for daft prices, overstocked or something like that. Anyway i just went down there and picked up Black 2 for Â£3.75 brand new. Is this the generation that can bridge the old ones to X and Y?


Yeah, black, white, black 2, and white 2 can use poketransfer


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 11, 2014)

Its at least worth it to complete my Y dex then. Other than that i was right in thinking it looks horrible, now that i actually have played it its still horrible to look at graphically, Pearl wasnt as bad and Ruby even looked better.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 11, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Its at least worth it to complete my Y dex then. Other than that i was right in thinking it looks horrible, now that i actually have played it its still horrible to look at graphically, Pearl wasnt as bad and Ruby even looked better.



I thought it was weird how bw/bw2's backsprites were so pixelated. It didn't make sense to me.  I do like the bw/bw2 pokedex better than the xy one though, I like to listen to the cries and it takes so much more to do that in xy


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah its just plain horrible to look at :/
Havent checked the dex out yet, since i posted been looking for a damn Riolu -_-


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you playing it on a DS, or a 3DS? Because on the 3DS the pixels are stretched out. You can fix this with a button command, but it makes the screen tiny.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 12, 2014)

3DS, but even then seeing screenshots of it on DS it still looks fugly.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 12, 2014)

wow.  apparently, i jut got my paws on the pokebank exclusive celebi present through a trade. 
level 10, with hold back move.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2014)

Saw this on GameFAQs...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> 3DS, but even then seeing screenshots of it on DS it still looks fugly.


It looks less fugly on an actual DS because the 3DS isn't displaying it at a native resolution, so it stretches/interpolates the screens.  It's less obvious on games that use 3D rendering but for games that rely on 2D graphics a lot (especially with dithered textures, e.g. G4 and 5 Pokemon) you will definitely notice the stretching.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 12, 2014)

I finally sorted my Black 2 pokemon into boxes for transfering. Now I just have to wait 3000 years.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you know you can use a photo of anything as your profile icon in Pokemon? I totally got the idea of using my dick.

Edit: Actually I'm not entirely sure if the image will show up in other people's games. I know Toshabi has a screenshot as his profile image, but that's from in the game. Can someone check if it actually works?


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 13, 2014)

Nooo, don't do a dick pic. That's why we can't use swapnote anymore :C
Right as soon as I got all the stationery, they shut it down


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> Nooo, don't do a dick pic. That's why we can't use swapnote anymore :C
> Right as soon as I got all the stationery, they shut it down



No, that's not why they took it out of Swapnote.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 14, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> No, that's not why they took it out of Swapnote.


I thought they said it was because children were adding people from the internet and were receiving inappropriate images


----------



## Misomie (Jan 14, 2014)

Freaking perverts.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 14, 2014)

Discount coupon is now available in pokemon global link until march 3. It's disappointing tho since it's a one time use item only. 50% off on any boutique.

Edit: I wonder when the attractions in the pokemilage club will be available in North America.  I wanna play that. I saw some of the rewards.. they have dusk stones and dawn stones.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 14, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Discount coupon is now available in pokemon global link until march 3. It's disappointing tho since it's a one time use item only. 50% off on any boutique.


That 200BP Ability Capsule being a one-time use item is also a major disappoint.



Zraxi said:


> I thought they said it was because children were adding people from the internet and were receiving inappropriate images



Nope.  I don't exactly have all the details myself, but what I heard was way more serious business than that.  Like kids-arranging-meets-with-adults-who-turn-out-to-be-child-predators serious.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Edit: I wonder when the attractions in the pokemilage club will be available in North America.  I wanna play that. I saw some of the rewards.. they have dusk stones and dawn stones.


The balloon popping minigame is available, I was playing it this morning. It's actually pretty frustrating since the game doesn't tell you how to score points (the game uses a point system for the prize you get). According to Serebii, smaller and faster balloons score the most points, but I experimented quite a bit and had a hard time finding any sort of consistency. I'm gonna wait until there's a proper guide of it before trying it again.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The balloon popping minigame is available, I was playing it this morning. It's actually pretty frustrating since the game doesn't tell you how to score points (the game uses a point system for the prize you get). According to Serebii, smaller and faster balloons score the most points, but I experimented quite a bit and had a hard time finding any sort of consistency. I'm gonna wait until there's a proper guide of it before trying it again.



just tried it right now.. the point system is weird. O.O


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2014)

Can someone link me to the Link?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> Can someone link me to the Link?


 http://www.pokemon-gl.com/ Here ya go.

http://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/ This is more direct, actually.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 15, 2014)

So playing Black 2 i came across this avenue thing i have to manage, and i had to type in two words or phrases which apparantly other people see. Managed to get away with FukNuggT and AssTrufL.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 16, 2014)

The balloon pooping scoring is still weird. But it's good that I can play from my phone. I was thinking I might need to use a computer just to use the global link.


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2014)

I got significantly higher scores when I chose to pop:

 * faster moving balloons, 
 * all 10 of the same type,
 * near the middle of the balloon

Can't say for sure whether it mattered, but there was certainly consistently higher scores when I did.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I figure there's more to it than what Serebii says. 

You know, I've been facing more girl players in ranked battles than guys. I didn't know there was such a large amount of female play... they're all guys aren't they.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I figure there's more to it than what Serebii says.
> 
> You know, I've been facing more girl players in ranked battles than guys. I didn't know there was such a large amount of female play... they're all guys aren't they.


I'm guessing so. Seems a bit odd considering that people only really used to pick the female character because there was no customization and they didn't like the look of the male character. If I were to guess, I'd say that they think posing as a girl will get more guys to give them free O-Powers and all that.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

I figured it was more of a waifu thing. I'm sure if I was a creepy perverted -straight- guy who spent all my time playing Pokemon I'd do the same thing.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I figured it was more of a waifu thing. I'm sure if I was a creepy perverted -straight- guy who spent all my time playing Pokemon I'd do the same thing.


I thought the same thing at first, and maybe that they preferred girl's clothes. But it's not uncommon for people on games to pretend to be girls to get confused, sweaty teenagers to give them free stuff. Especially on games with trading in them, like Team Fortress 2.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd honestly be surprised if that were the case. Communication is very limited and it wouldn't really be effective to ask passerbys for anything meaningful.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd honestly be surprised if that were the case. Communication is very limited and it wouldn't really be effective to ask passerbys for anything meaningful.


I suppose for now it's a mystery. I know a black guy that set a white person as their character as well. Never asked him why.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

On GameFAQs sometimes, I see threads about whether you chose the same gendered character or not. There's a lot of reasons for sure, but the most common reason is that people just like looking at the girl character. If they can control what's on the screen, they'd prefer it to be something they wanna see, you know? It's not necessarily sexual, either. I just find it funny to see how prevalent it is in Pokemon. I feel like it's more common in XY, too.


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2014)

Okay, so breeding a Nidorino discovered the offspring can be either of the Nidoran siblings.

Makes sense, but was not pleasing, I hatched 4 females before I got a boy.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been breeding Honedges for awhile and I just ALMOST got a perfect one (31/31/31/31/31/x), but noooo. She just happened to have some ivs in speed. GAH! Sooooo close! D:< Oh, and then there were the other buttheads who were pretty close as well but just missing one stat.... I know I'm against the odds with these guys but I don't want to inbreed. My other option would to bring another line in. Meh.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I know I'm against the odds with these guys but I don't want to inbreed.



The guilt will pass in time, they really aren't worse off for it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to get a mixed Honedge, huh? I actually fought a mixed Aegislash not too long ago... I was pretty shocked when it used Shadow Sneak after using two Shadow Balls. I was like, no way would this guy use both moves! I don't need to worry about priority! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 17, 2014)

Need an opinion. Who would be better to set up trick room? Delphox or chandelure? I wanna use a fire type pokemon for this for no particular reason.. so just stick with the 2.

Trick room will always go last so I'm considering focus band to survive a water or ground move.


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Need an opinion. Who would be better to set up trick room? Delphox or chandelure? I wanna use a fire type pokemon for this for no particular reason.. so just stick with the 2.
> 
> Trick room will always go last so I'm considering focus band to survive a water or ground move.



...I wouldn't want either of them for Trick Room, really.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with Icky, there's better ways to get Trick Room up without having a sacrifice. If you're dead set on doing it though, go with Chandelure, since it's slower.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2014)

I was taking a break from breeding a fighter for my Tinymon team and ended up acquiring all of the starters (Piplup even has it's HA, some have IVs and egg moves as well) along with Natu, Porygon, Rattata, and Meowth (I almost grabbed Tynamo but the tradeoff was a bit too steep). I'll probably be breeding these guys up tomorrow. 



AlexxxLupo said:


> The guilt will pass in time, they really aren't worse off for it.


I don't support IRL inbreeding so I'd be a hypocrite if I inbreed in the virtual world. It just takes a bit longer. ^^;



SirRob said:


> Trying to get a mixed Honedge, huh? I actually fought a mixed Aegislash not too long ago... I was pretty shocked when it used Shadow Sneak after using two Shadow Balls. I was like, no way would this guy use both moves! I don't need to worry about priority! [noparse][/noparse]



Hm. I actually haven't considered trying that. Sure would be unexpected. I do know that I'll use all my extras for experimenting with different builds though. My army of Aegislash is coming. >


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 17, 2014)

Icky said:


> ...I wouldn't want either of them for Trick Room, really.



I know what ye mean. But they are the only 2 non legendary fire pokwmon that can learn it. So I'm trying to figure out which one of em is a better choice..



SirRob said:


> I agree with Icky, there's better ways to get Trick Room up without having a sacrifice. If you're dead set on doing it though, go with Chandelure, since it's slower.



I actually was thinking of chandelure as he is slower. I'm trying to get a mono fire type Trick room team. Not sure how it'll do competitively.  But it's something I've been wanting to try out. Since most of the bulky fires are slow like emboar and torkoal and magcargo.

Edit: my biggest problem with creating this team are dragons.



Misomie said:


> I was taking a break from breeding a fighter for my Tinymon team and ended up acquiring all of the starters (Piplup even has it's HA, some have IVs and egg moves as well) along with Natu, Porygon, Rattata, and Meowth (I almost grabbed Tynamo but the tradeoff was a bit too steep). I'll probably be breeding these guys up tomorrow.



Wanna trade? I've been looking for ha Piplup forever. Him and meowth. I can offer ye a tynamo or some other Pokebank pokemon. I got koffing misdreavus baltoy feebas if ye need one. :3 *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Wanna trade? I've been looking for ha Piplup forever. Him and meowth. I can offer ye a tynamo or some other Pokebank pokemon. I got koffing misdreavus baltoy feebas if ye need one. :3 *puppy dog eyes*



Oh man, I still need all of those. XD

How about Tynamo and Feebas for Piplup and Meowth then?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 17, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh man, I still need all of those. XD
> 
> How about Tynamo and Feebas for Piplup and Meowth then?



Sure thing. I'll just need to breed em for ye. Also. I'm at work atm so I won't be able to get em till later when I get home in about 6 hours. 

It would be great to finally have defiant Piplup. I'm adding it to my HA starter collection. He's the only one I'm missing now.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Sure thing. I'll just need to breed em for ye. Also. I'm at work atm so I won't be able to get em till later when I get home in about 6 hours.
> 
> It would be great to finally have defiant Piplup. I'm adding it to my HA starter collection. He's the only one I'm missing now.



That actually works out pretty good because I'm in the middle of IV breeding. XD

Nice. I might have to bug you for one in the future, lol. XD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2014)

Welp, it's been 3 weeks since Pokebank was supposed to be released.



yell0w_f0x said:


> I actually was thinking of chandelure as he is slower. I'm trying to get a mono fire type Trick room team. Not sure how it'll do competitively.  But it's something I've been wanting to try out. Since most of the bulky fires are slow like emboar and torkoal and magcargo.
> 
> Edit: my biggest problem with creating this team are dragons.


Yeah. I think you'd need to use the BW2 move tutors to get some ice moves on your Fire types, since I don't think any get access to them in XY. Arcanine does get Outrage though. Charizard, too.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so fuck generation five severely.

I have never, ever experienced a single glitch in any pokemon game ever, and now, generation 5, i've just lost 5 hours worth of gameplay. Never thought of saving, was just breezing through. Then i had 3 pokemon faint in a single turn leaving only my Lucario left. Which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario, which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario. Stuck in an infinite loop, fuck this game.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2014)

That sucks. :/

The worst that's happened to me was while nuzlocking HeartGold, my DS dropped dead (it hasn't turned on since, the thing is really old and falling apart).


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so fuck generation five severely.
> 
> I have never, ever experienced a single glitch in any pokemon game ever, and now, generation 5, i've just lost 5 hours worth of gameplay. Never thought of saving, was just breezing through. Then i had 3 pokemon faint in a single turn leaving only my Lucario left. Which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario, which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario. Stuck in an infinite loop, fuck this game.


That's not a glitch. I remember having problems with that too, but if i remember, you just have to switch that Pokemon to the first (or second or third) slot of your party manually.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah. I think you'd need to use the BW2 move tutors to get some ice moves on your Fire types, since I don't think any get access to them in XY. Arcanine does get Outrage though. Charizard, too.



yeah. but for a trick room team, they are way too fast..

i really wish they'd release more move tutors in xy.. most of the transfer only moves are just that. they can't be bred as egg moves which sucks..


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2014)

You'd be surprised at how slow a Pokemon can get if you minimize its IVs/EVs and use a speed reducing nature.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 17, 2014)

I got impatient and decided to see what my Eliminationlocke team will be. :3 

I decided I'll use nine pokemon for the whole thing so I'll have some back-up. The results are:

Mareep, Bergmite, Dratini, Klink, Wingull, Growlithe, Wurmple, Helioisk, and Spoink. (I only had to get a new random number once because it gave me Giratina, lol) 

So I'll start this after my current X Nuzlocke which I'll crack down on after my Tinymon Team is ready. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so fuck generation five severely.
> 
> I have never, ever experienced a single glitch in any pokemon game ever, and now, generation 5, i've just lost 5 hours worth of gameplay. Never thought of saving, was just breezing through. Then i had 3 pokemon faint in a single turn leaving only my Lucario left. Which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario, which pokemon would you like to switch out? Lucario. Stuck in an infinite loop, fuck this game.



If you suffer multiple KOs in a triple battle, you have to select which positions to send in your replacements on. Which is really confusing in Gen 5 (Gen 6 handles it better by only showing the 3 active positions which are clearly marked "Left", "Center", and "Right").


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2014)

How many IVs is the Kanto bird supposed to have by default? I finally caught zappers, bashful nature which is good enough, I guess, maxed Attack, Defense, Spec. Attack and Speed. I like this guy ^.^


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 18, 2014)

In the real world, operating a puppy mill and overbreeding a female dog is highly unethical and problematic considering the vast numbers of unloved stray pets in the world. Doing the same thing in Pokemon is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How many IVs is the Kanto bird supposed to have by default? I finally caught zappers, bashful nature which is good enough, I guess, maxed Attack, Defense, Spec. Attack and Speed. I like this guy ^.^


I'm pretty sure 3's the default, so lucky you!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm pretty sure 3's the default, so lucky you!



I'll say! I love Game Playa, so I'm being a cheat and using him for battle tower in Kiloude (although mega Charizard X is both stronger AND faster).

The only problem with Zapdos is that as a special attacker, he's VERY limited on the special type moves he can learn. Most of them are electric =(

I did teach him Ancient Power as well, and Hidden Power (steel), but they aren't the best moves. And correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't look like he can learn a single special type flying move which kind of kills a good STAB opportunity.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'll say! I love Game Playa, so I'm being a cheat and using him for battle tower in Kiloude (although mega Charizard X is both stronger AND faster).
> 
> The only problem with Zapdos is that as a special attacker, he's VERY limited on the special type moves he can learn. Most of them are electric =(
> 
> I did teach him Ancient Power as well, and Hidden Power (steel), but they aren't the best moves. And correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't look like he can learn a single special type flying move which kind of kills a good STAB opportunity.


It's not cheating, I lost my best winning streak in the Maison to a Zapdos. :\

Gyarados, who I use on my main team is actually the same way-- it has no Flying attacks that it can learn in XY. But the Flying typing is still a great asset defensively, which can be said for Zapdos, too.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2014)

Started playing Pearl again last night, finally finished the elite 4, goddamn it was painful. All my pokemon were just below level 60 but no matter how lower a level they were up against or how powerful an attack or how supereffective it was, everything did hardly any damage and went down painfully slow. Took about 2 hits to clear each pokemon, and about half of them just went to a red and then full restored. Not sure if there might be something wrong with my cartridge everything was taking so ridiculously long.


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Started playing Pearl again last night, finally finished the elite 4, goddamn it was painful. All my pokemon were just below level 60 but no matter how lower a level they were up against or how powerful an attack or how supereffective it was, everything did hardly any damage and went down painfully slow. Took about 2 hits to clear each pokemon, and about half of them just went to a red and then full restored. Not sure if there might be something wrong with my cartridge everything was taking so ridiculously long.



Oh man, Pearl did a lot of things slowly -- for dramatic effect, I think. If you manage to one-shot a PokÃ©mon, its health will drip down and down, and start going even slower once its in the red. It's very tense. And seems reaaaally slow compared to both newer and older generations. xP

Still, if it took you two hits to kill a pokemon in the Pearl elite 4, you're doing well. I remember my battle with the Champion and her strongest pokemon took me over 20 minutes to take down, and like 15 revives. I was level 40-ish at the time, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2014)

I used to dread people who used Blissey because her HP would go down SUPER SLOW...
Since I skipped gen 3, DP didn't feel slow to me until -after- I played newer Pokemon games. Then it was like, unplayable for me.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, my Zapdos finally settled down in the sea cave.  Now it's time to breed that Zapdos-killing (er, catching) Jolteon I wanted to.  Paralysis isn't an option anymore, so I'll have to use Sleep (e.g. Yawn).


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> Oh man, Pearl did a lot of things slowly -- for dramatic effect, I think. If you manage to one-shot a PokÃ©mon, its health will drip down and down, and start going even slower once its in the red. It's very tense. And seems reaaaally slow compared to both newer and older generations. xP
> 
> Still, if it took you two hits to kill a pokemon in the Pearl elite 4, you're doing well. I remember my battle with the Champion and her strongest pokemon took me over 20 minutes to take down, and like 15 revives. I was level 40-ish at the time, though.


For me, I think the biggest problem with the X Y Pokemon League is that they're all so damn weak, even on the first run! And on the second time round, the levels don't get any higher!
Hard Pokemon Leagues are the best kind. I want a challenge!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Well, my Zapdos finally settled down in the sea cave.  Now it's time to breed that Zapdos-killing (er, catching) Jolteon I wanted to.  Paralysis isn't an option anymore, so I'll have to use Sleep (e.g. Yawn).



May I suggest Shedinja? I caught mine using that one. Yup, none of his moves work against Sheds. 

I whittled his HP down to red, and pummeled him with Poke balls. Didn't take too long ^.^


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> May I suggest Shedinja? I caught mine using that one. Yup, none of his moves work against Sheds. I whittled his HP down to red, and pummeled him with Poke balls. Didn't take too long ^.^


And don't forget to teach the Shedinja False Swipe if ya wanna go the extra mile!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah its inbearable slow, after i mop up all the legendaries im never touching that again.
Managed to catch Azelf, Uxie, and Giratina all in one sitting today :mrgreen:
Now all thats left are the 2 roamers and Dialga who i'll have to trade to get.
So will pokemon bank communicate to gen IV then?
I have no idea whatsover of the wireless capabilities of gen IV.


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2014)

You'll have to pump them through, six at a time, to gen V.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah its inbearable slow, after i mop up all the legendaries im never touching that again.
> Managed to catch Azelf, Uxie, and Giratina all in one sitting today :mrgreen:
> Now all thats left are the 2 roamers and Dialga who i'll have to trade to get.
> So will pokemon bank communicate to gen IV then?
> I have no idea whatsover of the wireless capabilities of gen IV.


Nope. Sadly, Bank will only connect to Gens V and VI.
Being on the DS, IV was the first gen to introduce basic wifi capabilities and also the first to introduce wireless battles without attaching a special adaptor. They can only be transferred to Gen V 6 pokemon at a time through a minigame. But you need two DS consoles for that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuck.
And what is this, minigame?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Fuuuuuuuck.
> And what is this, minigame?


Oh, you're gonna LOVE this :V
All of the 6 pokemon are hidden in little bushes and jumping around on the top screen, and you've gotta fling Pokeballs at all of them with a catapult on the bottom screen before time runs out.


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Oh, you're gonna LOVE this :V
> All of the 6 pokemon are hidden in little bushes and jumping around on the top screen, and you've gotta fling Pokeballs at all of them with a catapult on the bottom screen before time runs out.


and if you don't catch them in time they flee forever


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> and if you don't catch them in time they flee forever


You're probably trollin', but nah. They just return to the game they came from. They can be attempted to be transferred again.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2014)

0_0
Where can i get this minigame?
On another note, Cresselia's caught


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> 0_0
> Where can i get this minigame?
> On another note, Cresselia's caught


In Black, White, Black 2 and White 2, there's this building to the west of Black City/White Forest called the Poke Transfer lab. All you gotta do is go up to the counter in there, then slot a Gen IV game into another DS and select 'DS Download Play'. It goes from there.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> In Black, White, Black 2 and White 2, there's this building to the west of Black City/White Forest called the Poke Transfer lab. All you gotta do is go up to the counter in there, then slot a Gen IV game into another DS and select 'DS Download Play'. It goes from there.



Ahhh, thought i had to buy it n shiz.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 20, 2014)

I got some reject jolly iron fist 5iv pancham with quick guard and Strom throw egg moves (most are female since I was looking to hatch a male one). All of em are in luxury balls BTW.  I plan on releasing em but thought it might be nice to find these guys a new home. So if anyone would want some hit me up. 

I'm at work atm so I'm not online. Just leave me a message or something if ye do want one.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2014)

You know out of all my online battles, I don't think I've -once- seen a Pangoro. Poor thing.
I'm sure it'll see use if it ever gets Mach Punch/Sucker Punch access. (It doesn't have either of those? Seriously?!)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 20, 2014)

I know. The lack of priority and elemental punches really hurt this badass panda. Although he has decent bulk, special attacks really hurt him. And not to mention fairies. 


I'm gonna be using him for a shirokuma cafe team I'm building lol. His parting Shot does wonders. I tried it once and most of the opponents attacks didn't phase me at all.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I know. The lack of priority and elemental punches really hurt this badass panda. Although he has decent bulk, special attacks really hurt him. And not to mention fairies.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be using him for a shirokuma cafe team I'm building lol. His parting Shot does wonders. I tried it once and most of the opponents attacks didn't phase me at all.



Your team is gonna have the biggest fighting weakness...!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> And not to mention fairies.


And Hawlucha.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Cant remember if i said but i finally got around to specifically breeding for good natures followed by IV training.
So far my pokemon team is as follows

_Mismagius_


And thats it, shit takes ages.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> And Hawlucha.



That dawn Hawlucha and his flying press. Lol
I wonder if dual type moves will be a thing now. Like dragon breath will be dragon/fire and hurricane will be flying/water and stuff like that.



SirRob said:


> Your team is gonna have the biggest fighting weakness...!


Yep. I know. Ice normal and dark.. I think Ursaring can learn 
A flying type move and beartic a fairy type so I should be covered somewhat. No stab tho. But quick feet/guts ursaring with toxic orb/flame orb and facade ain't something to laugh about either.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Cant remember if i said but i finally got around to specifically breeding for good natures followed by IV training.
> So far my pokemon team is as follows
> 
> _Mismagius_
> ...



The strategy that works best for me is to catch a bunch of Dittos, and name them according to their nature. Add everstone, boom, you don't ever have to worry about natures again. Modest and Adamant get the most, where my teams are concerned.

Modest also happens to have maxed Special Attack, along with other good stats so I can often get away with using the destiny knot if the other Pokemon has good stats too.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2014)

Pokebank is out in Japan again, with a patch to prevent a server overload. No date's been announced for international users. 
Japan gets everything..!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I wonder if dual type moves will be a thing now. Like dragon breath will be dragon/fire and hurricane will be flying/water and stuff like that.


I doubt it.  And Hurricane is the Flying version of Thunder, it doesn't need a secondary typing (considering we have Hydro Pump for that).


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pokebank is out in Japan again, with a patch to prevent a server overload. No date's been announced for international users.
> Japan gets everything..!


Ah well. The free promotional trial date has been moved to Feb 21st, so it's safe to say we will _probably_ get bank in about a week or _maybe_ even less.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 22, 2014)

IV trained my relicanth in attack and defense.  Cant remember its nature but it hasnt got a useful ability but its shiny  There is a 3DS meet up local to me on the 31st. Im figuring they're gonna be uber poke players like you guys so figured it attempt a team.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 22, 2014)

I just used Super Training properly for the first time. It might not be as fast as grinding horde battles, but it's great fun!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 23, 2014)

Just bred a 4IV Eevee yesterday.  Perfect in HP, Attack, Sp.Atk, and Speed.  But I'm trying to breed a Jolteon here....


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Just bred a 4IV Eevee yesterday.  Perfect in HP, Attack, Sp.Atk, and Speed.  But I'm trying to breed a Jolteon here....



Well you got the sp.atk and speed right :3 Even with just those two perfect IVs a Jolteon is a freaking powerhouse.
Good choice by the way. Best eeveelution of all freaking time! (Although how is Sylveon shaping up competetively?)


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 23, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Well you got the sp.atk and speed right :3 Even with just those two perfect IVs a Jolteon is a freaking powerhouse.
> Good choice by the way. Best eeveelution of all freaking time! (Although how is Sylveon shaping up competetively?)


Well, if it's any way of telling- Sylveon did not make it into Smogon's X Y OU Previews list.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2014)

Sylveon is _only okay_ IMO.

And Jolteon, while it has some amazing power behind it, seems to have a pretty limited attacking movepool. I may train up one of my surplus Eevees and experiment a little, but I think this is the reason I chose Sylveon over Jolteon in the first place.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Sylveon is _only okay_ IMO.
> 
> And Jolteon, while it has some amazing power behind it, seems to have a pretty limited attacking movepool. I may train up one of my surplus Eevees and experiment a little, but I think this is the reason I chose Sylveon over Jolteon in the first place.



It is limited but useful in my opinion. It's a sweeper afterall. As long as it is fast and has some hard hitting (or annoying) moves everything is fine. The downside is that your opponent pretty much knows how you play your Jolteon after one turn


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> It is limited but useful in my opinion. It's a sweeper afterall. As long as it is fast and has some hard hitting (or annoying) moves everything is fine. The downside is that your opponent pretty much knows how you play your Jolteon after one turn



But with speed and power like that, there's not really a lot they can do about it =D


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> But with speed and power like that, there's not really a lot they can do about it =D



That is true. And if you play it smart you can always pull it back out with something like volt switch.


Edit: By the way, anyone following ProJared's Nuzlocke run in Y? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tbeYcZIwk
Why is he so bad? ;__;


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 23, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Edit: By the way, anyone following ProJared's Nuzlocke run in Y? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tbeYcZIwk
> Why is he so bad? ;__;


Might sound stupid of me, but when it said 'blind', I actually thought it was something to do with impaired vision. Especially since the video's opening line was 'Where am I going?' while running around aimlessly. Ha.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone got any recommendations for my nooby team?
Was thinking of adding a Garchomp or Aggron, just cause they look so bad ass...


----------



## Misomie (Jan 23, 2014)

@CaptainCool- I watched a few seconds but he bugged me a bit too much. XD My favorite Nuzlocker (and one of the few I watch regularly) is Patterrz and he just seems to have the worst luck ever. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Patterrz


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for my nooby team?Was thinking of adding a Garchomp or Aggron, just cause they look so bad ass...


All you need are a bunch of ridiculously overpowered pokemon of different types. Like say, adding Gengar, Metagross, Weavile, and Starmie. Because if they all have the same weakness you'll get ripped apart. Make sure you have good attack type coverage, have a mix of attackers and special attackers, and your nooby team is ready to rack up wins!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2014)

From my extremely limited knowledge i think i already have a good special attacker, the Mismagius, working on getting a Jolly Garchomp now ^_^


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

I use Sylveon. It's an excellent Pokemon, but I understand if it's not OU. It has Mega Mawile and Azumarill to compete with.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Whats OU?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Whats OU?


The Overused tier, it's a Smogon term for the most frequently used Pokemon.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahh, yeah heard of those tiers.
Its a local meet up thing so im hoping they wont be fussed with like regulations and stuff and any pokemons allowed. From a bit of reading it sounds like Garchomp is overpowered as fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

Garchomp's excellent, but it's not overpowered in comparison to other Pokemon that might be allowed-- Pokemon like Mega Gengar, Mega Kangaskhan and Mega Blaziken. If people have a problem with it, then it's not really fair.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Should be alright then 
Just hatched an adamant gabite, not sure if i should go with that or wait for a jolly one.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2014)

This may sound like a strange question, but has anyone else ever accidentally bought a fake Pokemon cartridge off the internet (eBay)? I learned recently that my Emerald version was a fake, probably why it couldn't hold a save file for too long.

I was young, about 14 or so, and I was really keen to get my hands on it, get all the starters, etc., and at the time, I didn't think anything of how the cart. looked so different from the old Ruby/Sapphire ones, but I came across a video on Youtube recently that described the fakes.

It played perfectly though, if I remember right. I traded a lot of 'mons over to Ruby, and then to Pearl (they are long gone now though).


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think I've ever played a fake of anything, but I've never ordered a physical game online, either. I always use GameStop. 



Harbinger said:


> Should be alright then
> Just hatched an adamant gabite, not sure if i should go with that or wait for a jolly one.


I think Jolly's generally better for Garchomp (Mine's Jolly), but Adamant is a pretty close second. Adamant might be better if you're gonna stick a Choice Scarf on Garchomp.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

Mega kangaskhan was banned from use I think. Parental bond is a freaky strong ability. 

Is mega blaziken still banned? Gale wings talonflame can check and counter him easily.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

I doubt Harbinger's meet up will use Smogon rules though. I'd be surprised if they'd even know what that is, haha.
Talonflame isn't a Mega Blaziken counter because of Stone Edge. Mega Blaziken has no counters below Uber territory.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I doubt Harbinger's meet up will use Smogon rules though. I'd be surprised if they'd even know what that is, haha.
> Talonflame isn't a Mega Blaziken counter because of Stone Edge. Mega Blaziken has no counters below Uber territory.



Wait what? So priority banded brave bird doesn't 0hko mega blaziken? Damn that chicken is strong. Lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Wait what? So priority banded brave bird doesn't 0hko mega blaziken? Damn that chicken is strong. Lol


It does, it's just that the term counter implies that you can switch in Talonflame when Mega Blaziken's out. Talonflame can check it, but it can't counter it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh. I always thought counter means ye have a way to defeating the opponent and check is like to scare off the opponent. I understand that it still isn't easy to switch in talonflame to mega blaziken.  

@harbringer. I like mega aggron.  Just cuz he is an awesoem physical tank. He's also good without Megastone..


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Oh. I always thought counter means ye have a way to defeating the opponent and check is like to scare off the opponent. I understand that it still isn't easy to switch in talonflame to mega blaziken.
> 
> @harbringer. I like mega aggron.  Just cuz he is an awesoem physical tank. He's also good without Megastone..


That's sort of the same definition though, isn't it? 
I've got the same problem with my Gyarados. I put that thing on my team specifically for Mega Blaziken and it can't even switch in on it reliably.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol. Now that I think about it. It sorta is. Haha

Speed boost is a killer. But trick room makes him useless. I used to run mega blaziken during my first run through. Had no eV training then but once I let trick room set up in that battle academy thing and lost.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder when Smogon will update their stuff with gen 6 pokemon. I'd like to know how they compare to the older ones.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I wonder when Smogon will update their stuff with gen 6 pokemon. I'd like to know how they compare to the older ones.



I beleieve i saw some completed xy stuff on their forums section.  Was looking at their completed pangoro analysis yesterday.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, if you can get Trick Room set up before Mega Blaziken comes out, then you're pretty set. It can do a decent job of stalling though, with Protect. 
I think Jellicent might be the closest thing to a counter, but my sense of style won't let me use it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol. I wouldn't use jellicent either.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Talonflame isn't a Mega Blaziken counter because of Stone Edge.


I *@#&%^ HATE coming up against Stone Edge.

The only time Stone Edge does NOT OHKO Talonflame is if the user happens to be Shuckle (without Power Trick).

Or if you're in an Inverse Battle.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Well hopefully its more of a casual thing than competitive, ive played pokemon all these years but i never battled or EV trained and bred and all that jazz untill speaking with you guys in this thread 
Since my last post i've been breeding Gible, filled a box and no jolly natures, didnt think it was rare. Got 4 adamants though :/


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

I remember building a Dark/Fire team back in Diamond and being really proud of it. It was the first team I tried to make competitively. I dunno whether it was here or on the main site, but I battled ChillCoyotl and he just completely obliterated my team without losing even a single Pokemon. I remember getting super frustrated about it, and I resolved to make a much better team. I dunno if I'd be into serious competitive battling if not for that match.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Every battle i've had has gone that way bar one or two 
I just dont want to embarrass myself, losing every single pokemon without even doing half damage to a pokemon is pathetic, i still have horrible flash backs of the tournemnt here -_-
I have no intentions of beating anyone i just dont want to go down without a fight but rather Boromir style.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 24, 2014)

I think my problem is my insistence on using 'weak' favourites such as Shiftry/Froslass.

No amount of breeding/training will make them compare to the OU's, so a good strong lead like Tyranitar/Aerodactyl gets used, and takes over because it's so good. After that, what's the point, really, in having the weak ones there at all?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

You know, what I recommend is to start out using the best of the best, without any concern for favorites. Then when you get more experienced and have a better feel for the competitive environment, you can branch out and make more interesting teams.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah if i have any more space i'll just go for the easiest options.
I completely forgot i got an adamant moxie heracross through a wonder trade sitting in a box. How should i super train it?
Put it all in attack?
Oh yeah, guess i need to know some of the lingo, what are these power tanks, and sweepers i've been hearing so much about?
How many do you need of each and what else do you need?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd train Heracross in HP and Attack, especially if you're gonna use Mega Heracross. I don't think you'd want to invest speed in it unless you want to outrun something specific, since it's generally not going to get the first attack in, anyway.

A sweeper is a fast and powerful Pokemon generally focused on all-out attacks. I think it's called a sweeper because it can clean whatever's left of your opponent's team after you take out all of the Pokemon that can resist the sweeper's attacks.
I've never heard of a power tank, although it sounds similar to a bulky sweeper-- A sweeper that can take a couple of hits. 

I wouldn't say there's a set rule to how many Pokemon you should have in each role, but in general you'd want at least one offensive Pokemon and a defensive one that can cover the offensive Pokemon's weaknesses. Once you get enough experience, you can tailor your team to have more specialized roles, since you'll find yourself losing to specific Pokemon. I took Aegislash off my team and replaced it with Roserade, because Aegislash didn't help against any specific Pokemon (although it was a good Pokemon in general), while I found myself consistently losing to Quagsire and Rotom-W, who are relatively common online.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm, out of interest, what's the thought on having DD on Charizard for Mega X? I've been debating over his moveset, and without the access to drought that Y has, having him go physical is a much better option, but his speed is only good, not great. Looking at his stats, he seems like he'd be able to take at least one hit that's not from a sweeper, stone edge, or outrage.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

Every competent Mega Charizard X I've faced uses Dragon Dance. It's a big threat to my team, too, since I always expect Charizard Y.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

This is fucking apeshit ridiculous.
I'd thought i'd try out my pokemon to see how they are doing.
First game on battlespot in months, and im up against some uber tier shit with some stealthy rocking shuckle, followed by a shiny mother fucking suicune.
None of my pokemon dented any of his. After that game had one more against another random. Mother fucking full team shinies including fucking shiny fucking darkrai, shiny protean greninja, aggron, dragonite, ffs...

Jesus fucking christ this game is so infuriating, why cant i get partied up with shitter people than me for a change?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

Darkrai? You should do ranked battles, they're um, people can't use Darkrai there. 
I can't stand Suicune. If you don't have anything that can KO it in 2 turns, you're screwed. And even if you do have something super effective against Suicune, if it's a special attack you're still not gonna put a dent in it. Not to mention the event one has Sheer Cold.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 24, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Hmm, out of interest, what's the thought on having DD on Charizard for Mega X? I've been debating over his moveset, and without the access to drought that Y has, having him go physical is a much better option, but his speed is only good, not great. Looking at his stats, he seems like he'd be able to take at least one hit that's not from a sweeper, stone edge, or outrage.



Dragon dance makes char x awesome making him fast and powerful especially with tough claws boost. I run it in my char x. And with fire/dragon typing, you won't need to worry about x4 weakness to anything. Although you lose that immunity to ground (earthquake would be a common move with X2 weakness).

Charizard is a great pokemon to use mind games on. Could be char x or char y or just plain charizard. Ye can mix em up and confuse opponents.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Darkrai? You should do ranked battles, they're um, people can't use Darkrai there.
> I can't stand Suicune. If you don't have anything that can KO it in 2 turns, you're screwed. And even if you do have something super effective against Suicune, if it's a special attack you're still not gonna put a dent in it. Not to mention the event one has Sheer Cold.



Yep it used sheer cold, of course it didnt miss either...


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 24, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> This is fucking apeshit ridiculous.
> I'd thought i'd try out my pokemon to see how they are doing.
> First game on battlespot in months, and im up against some uber tier shit with some stealthy rocking shuckle, followed by a shiny mother fucking suicune.
> None of my pokemon dented any of his. After that game had one more against another random. Mother fucking full team shinies including fucking shiny fucking darkrai, shiny protean greninja, aggron, dragonite, ffs...
> ...


Something tells me that if they use shiny legendaries, they probably ain't better or more skilled at the game than you are. My hacker detector is going off here!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Something tells me that if they use shiny legendaries, they probably ain't better or more skilled at the game than you are. My hacker detector is going off here!


I called hacks when I saw it too, but shiny Sheer Cold Suicune (and the other legendary beasts) was actually an event to celebrate the release of Black and White. It was distributed in GameStop and probably other places, so it's pretty common.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I called hacks when I saw it too, but shiny Sheer Cold Suicune (and the other legendary beasts) was actually an event to celebrate the release of Black and White. It was distributed in GameStop and probably other places, so it's pretty common.


Oh yeah, I remember that!
Still, if I saw a team full of shinies like that second one he was describing, I ain't gonna assume that they put in hundreds of hours of effort to get them.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2014)

Most likely. I dunno if it's even possible to get a shiny Darkrai. But the Greninja couldn't have been hacked; at most it might have been cloned.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 25, 2014)

Guys~ Someone gave me a Flawless shiny for a Defiant Piplup. 

So cool. X3 

(Yeah I know he might be a clone but I still love it~)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 25, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Guys~ Someone gave me a Flawless shiny for a Defiant Piplup.
> 
> So cool. X3
> 
> (Yeah I know he might be a clone but I still love it~)



1) Awesome o: What shiny was it?

2) Defiant Piplup? o: Do want! If you'd be up for tradsies, I've got some pretty nice stuff up for grabs.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 25, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> 1) Awesome o: What shiny was it?
> 
> 2) Defiant Piplup? o: Do want! If you'd be up for tradsies, I've got some pretty nice stuff up for grabs.



1. Excadrill.  I was just asking for normal Pokemon for one of them (as getting them off the GTS is ridiculous as heck and I wanted Mold Breaker). He offered me a shiny for one (I just thought it was a normal shiny until the trade). Guy said he was spreading some good will when I thanked him. :3

2. Yeah, I have an extra at the moment. I can trade now or soon if you want. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT!!!!!*

HOLY GODDAMN SHIT!!!

I CAUGHT ONE!!!!
I FINALLY CAUGHT ONE!!

AND ITS AN EEVEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZRAXI I FUCKING LOVE YOU.

Just a casual cruise in the friend safari, leveling up my heracross on Zraxi's normal types, then BAM, great and glorious eevee showed up, my heracross was OP as fuck so any hit would have KO'd it, i had no other pokemon, the only balls i had were ultra's, threw one, instant capture, bricks were shat...
Relaxed nature, Anticipation. Here's its stats.

Attack      47
Defense    41
Sp. Atk     41
Sp. Def     49
Speed       38

What should i do with it?
Evolution wise i think i'll go with umbreon as im a sucker for anything with Tron style coloration :3
Im shaking a lil bit...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

Grats Harbinger!

I actually got a shiny while breeding for the LC tournament (I'm not using it though since it doesn't have the right IVs). But I didn't even realize I had it until I was about to release it. [noparse][/noparse] It was a little anticlimactic since it was the first shiny I've ever gotten from breeding.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> What should i do with it?
> Evolution wise i think i'll go with umbreon as im a sucker for anything with Tron style coloration :3
> Im shaking a lil bit...


Umbreon's a pretty awesome idea to go with, the +Defense benefits it well, and speed ain't so important on Umbreon as it'll rarely outspeed anything anyway.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

I finally evolved my Inkay today. That was the hardest thing I ever had to do. I had to try sitting in different poses and flopping my 3DS around like a butt. I'm glad my mom is asleep, she would make fun of me forever.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

I just... I just flipped my 3DS upside down.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2014)

I sat upside down on the settee.
Still havent figured out what to do with my eevee, guessing i should focus on defense?
Its crappy Umbreon doesnt get many good moves.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

Curse, Wish, Yawn... Umbreon's got some good defensive moves.

...But they're all egg moves.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

Psst, get Sylveon because flesh bows of death. They rise them up into the air and show the beginning of the end.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 25, 2014)

I just got someone to check out my friend safari to see what I have...

*GYARADOS APOCALYPSE!*

I feel awesome today.

(Oh yeah, my code is 0576-5155-6017
Got octillery, gyarados, poliwhirl)


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> Psst, get Sylveon because flesh bows of death. They rise them up into the air and show the beginning of the end.



Eeehhhh, i dont really like the look of Sylveon, but at least it has a decent shiny version, almost all the eon shinies are pathetically dull.Then again fairies seem to be real assholes. I'll probably just go with Umbreon, it is the must have shiny for a tron fan after all


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just got someone to check out my friend safari to see what I have...
> 
> *GYARADOS APOCALYPSE!*
> 
> ...


Well, I've added ya! My 3ds nickname is Eddie. And as always, It'd be awesome if you ever felt like doing a battle or a trade. Sweet safari, by the way!


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just got someone to check out my friend safari to see what I have...
> 
> *GYARADOS APOCALYPSE!*
> 
> ...



I'm so adding you. I seriously need some Drizzle Politoeds. My 3DS info is on the list.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone have a Riolu in their Safari?  I want to catch a Prankster female, but in a Great Ball.  (I traded one on the GTS until I got one with Prankster, but I don't care for the Luxury Ball she's in.)

In other news, last night I traded half a dozen Pokemon with some Japanese player.  Their Safari contains Blastoise and Frogadier!


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone have a Riolu in their Safari?  I want to catch a Prankster female, but in a Great Ball.  (I traded one on the GTS until I got one with Prankster, but I don't care for the Luxury Ball she's in.)
> 
> In other news, last night I traded half a dozen Pokemon with some Japanese player.  Their Safari contains Blastoise and Frogadier!


I don't have one, but I woulda definitely preferred a Luxury Ball one to a Great Ball one. I think it looks quite stylish. I suppose I feel the same about Premier Balls too. If nothing else, it'd make Riolu easier to evolve. Still, I get what you're saying. With the Great Ball being blue and all.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't like Ultra Balls at all. Heal Balls are the greatest. Then Dive Ball comes up close to that.  Dragonite looks so cute in a Dive Ball.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I don't like Ultra Balls at all. Heal Balls are the greatest. Then Dive Ball comes up close to that.  Dragonite looks so cute in a Dive Ball.


I agree, some of the less common balls can actually look really good. Still, I use Dusk Balls to catch most of my PokÃ©mon and they honestly look a bit ugly.
 I wonder if PokÃ©mon caught in Kurt's PokÃ©balls on Heartgold and Soulsilver can be transferred to X and Y.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2014)

Is there any possible way to dual battle duplicate pokemon? Its pretty stupid that you cant do it at the chateu or maison, it shouldnt matter on single player. Im just pissed i named my shiny umbreon Tron and regular umbreon Rinzler and now there is no way to see them side by side.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I've added ya! My 3ds nickname is Eddie. And as always, It'd be awesome if you ever felt like doing a battle or a trade. Sweet safari, by the way!



I'll add you and Zraxi back when I get out of my job. Happy sea hunting!


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

I wish Kurt's pokeballs were all gens, they were perfect. (love ball and moon ball)  I'd kill for a love ball. I'd catch another Buneary in it.

And you can always just do double battles in the restaurants in Lumiose City. Or play online in double battles.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I don't have one, but I woulda definitely preferred a Luxury Ball one to a Great Ball one. I think it looks quite stylish. I suppose I feel the same about Premier Balls too. If nothing else, it'd make Riolu easier to evolve. Still, I get what you're saying. With the Great Ball being blue and all.



Absols have to be in Premiere Balls.

Manectrics/Lanturns/Luxrays (and pretty much any other Electric) have to be in Quick Balls.

No exceptions.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I wish Kurt's pokeballs were all gens, they were perfect. (love ball and moon ball)  I'd kill for a love ball. I'd catch another Buneary in it.
> 
> And you can always just do double battles in the restaurants in Lumiose City. Or play online in double battles.



You arent allowed duplicates online though :/
Forgot about the restaurants, will check them now.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't do online play much because I'm a nervous player. (Although I did beat this one kid's team of mewtwos with one lapras one time. Only time I ever won a battle, I think.)


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I don't do online play much because I'm a nervous player. (Although I did beat this one kid's team of mewtwos with one lapras one time. Only time I ever won a battle, I think.)


Hold on, an _entire_ team of Mewtwos?!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 25, 2014)

Hope im not the only one who gets their ass handed to every time I go to battle online.

I just scouted out DrDingo's safari. I caught a female sawsbuck, named it Chaz Bono, and wondertraded it into the ether. No regrets.

The mewtwo team is not uncommon. You won't believe the shit deals people actually go through with on GTS. I have two mewtwos from putting up starters.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

You should be able to use duplicates when you're battling with no restrictions... I haven't tried it this gen but you could do it in previous gens.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You should be able to use duplicates when you're battling with no restrictions... I haven't tried it this gen but you could do it in previous gens.


That ain't what surprises me. It's just that.. How'd they get so many?

EDIT- Oh, right. I was typing when Sparta edited his post. Still pretty surprising, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> That ain't what surprises me. It's just that.. How'd they get so many?


Oh, sorry, that was in response to Harbinger. I should've quoted him.
You can probably just ask people for Mewtwos and they'll happily give them to you.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Hold on, an _entire_ team of Mewtwos?!



I think they were hacks, and the trainer was most likely a kid. They didn't train them properly at all. Didn't even use mega stones.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I agree, some of the less common balls can actually look really good. Still, I use Dusk Balls to catch most of my PokÃ©mon and they honestly look a bit ugly.
> I wonder if PokÃ©mon caught in Kurt's PokÃ©balls on Heartgold and Soulsilver can be transferred to X and Y.




Luxury balls. <3 




> You arent allowed duplicates online though :/
> Forgot about the restaurants, will check them now.




No restrictions battles should allow you to.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

I broke 1600 in the singles rating battles. [noparse][/noparse] 
Now to never touch rating battles again.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so bad at competitive battling. I'm so picky on how cute the pokemon is, then I pick ones that are crappy in battle.  Why must all the powerhouses be ugly?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd bang my Mega Lucario all the way to Sunday


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I am so bad at competitive battling. I'm so picky on how cute the pokemon is, then I pick ones that are crappy in battle. Why must all the powerhouses be ugly?


inorite.. *thinks of poor badass panda*
tho i still try and use the pokemon i want competitively. i remember winning against some pretty tough battles with my shirokuma cafe team. although im currently rebuilding that team to use carracosta/torterra instead of torkoal.

on other news... anyone of ye guys wanna trade me a wurmple/silcoon/beautifly? im looking for it to breed some egg moves but my friends in Friend safari don't have em.. and gts guys want a freaking articuno for a wurmple.. lol.
i can breed you guys some pokebank pokemon. (i have all starters, rattata, koffing, meowth, tynamo, feebas, darumaka, frillish, stantler, buneary, cherubi, yaamask, slakoth, baltoy, cottonee)..  just give me about 10 imns and ill have the egg for you.
or i have some ready to trade guys.. growlithe with egg moves (morning sun, close combat, double kick, covet) or pancham (quick guard, storm throw).. both have 5ivs(not flawless).. or totodile (with hydro pump and aqua jet)..


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 26, 2014)

Friggin hell Eddie 
I didnt realise no restriction battles were an option, so thought it would be a good idea to challenge someone with them 
Didnt realise it also meant the level cap was taken off -_-
And what the hell Eddie, how fast is that cloyster?!


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 26, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Friggin hell Eddie
> I didnt realise no restriction battles were an option, so thought it would be a good idea to challenge someone with them
> Didnt realise it also meant the level cap was taken off -_-
> And what the hell Eddie, how fast is that cloyster?!


Twice as fast after I've shell smashed! I EV'd it in speed, too.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 26, 2014)

Use mismagius they said, it will be fast they said...

Im shitting bricks now because i have to get like 6 pokemon fully trained and max level by next friday for this local met up :/


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 26, 2014)

I seriously need a snorunt. Anyone want to trade for one? I have chansey, friend safari stuff, and some larvestas


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> inorite.. *thinks of poor badass panda*
> tho i still try and use the pokemon i want competitively. i remember winning against some pretty tough battles with my shirokuma cafe team. although im currently rebuilding that team to use carracosta/torterra instead of torkoal.
> 
> on other news... anyone of ye guys wanna trade me a wurmple/silcoon/beautifly? im looking for it to breed some egg moves but my friends in Friend safari don't have em.. and gts guys want a freaking articuno for a wurmple.. lol.
> ...


I've got a Wurmple. I don't want any special Pokemon in return though, I'm a little paranoid with all the hacked Pokemon floating around.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've got a Wurmple. I don't want any special Pokemon in return though, I'm a little paranoid with all the hacked Pokemon floating around.



thats cool. i can give ye my personaly bred pancham with eggs moves (quick guard and storm throw).. female with iron fist jolly/adamant (whichever you prefer).. 5iv (-special att). 
just added ye up. realized we both have the same favorite game.. lol.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, Fire Emblem's pretty much representative of everything I like.
I'm not interested in bred Pokemon, since they'll just sit in my PC anyway. You should give them away through Wonder Trade and make some kid really happy. [noparse][/noparse]
Just toss me a Bidoof or something, the Trainer ID's the most valuable thing you could ever give me.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

same  here. 
ok then. i just evolved my bidoof for my dex. so i got a couple of spare nidoran (female)

and thanks btw. this  is really helpful.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for adding me to your friendlist. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for adding me to your friendlist. [noparse][/noparse]


no prob. when i get the chance, lets battle sometime. ive only completed 3 of my original team. still working on breeding the rest (i was seriously planning on taking on that breeding a shiny thing for one of my pokemon.. lol.. gave up about yesterday and finally moved to just breeding the rest of the team when i realized i needed a wurmple). 




Zraxi said:


> I seriously need a snorunt. Anyone want to trade for one? I have chansey, friend safari stuff, and some larvestas


i got a snorunt in one of my friend safaris.. i can capture one for you.  (any preferred pokeballs for a female one.. assuming youre gonna want to breed it that is)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yeah if anyone wants any totodiles, I have a few.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

I might try Masuda Methoding if I ever get my dirty little paws on a shiny charm. Wouldn't mind having a shiny Zoroark to my name.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I might try Masuda Methoding if I ever get my dirty little paws on a shiny charm. Wouldn't mind having a shiny Zoroark to my name.



Wasnt the shiny charm only in black/white or something?
And even then dont it only increase the chance of encounters?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Oh yeah if anyone wants any totodiles, I have a few.



Lol. Had me one of those boxes before full of growlithe and pancham and charmander and such. All wonder traded em. Good idea too since I was able to get a lot of pokemon I didn't have before. And most are foreign with egg moves which are good for breeding..


SirRob said:


> I might try Masuda Methoding if I ever get my dirty little paws on a shiny charm. Wouldn't mind having a shiny Zoroark to my name.



I already accepted the fact that I won't be getting one anytime soon. I havent played most of 4th or 5th gen so I technically don't have anything to transfer. (More like I never finished em) so I'm just trying with a couple of foreign pokemon.



Harbinger said:


> Wasnt the shiny charm only in black/white or something?
> And even then dont it only increase the chance of encounters?


I believe it also increases the chances of hatching a shiny if you make a pokemon in day care hold it. 
And it's the prize ye get for completing the national dex.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 26, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> i got a snorunt in one of my friend safaris.. i can capture one for you.  (any preferred pokeballs for a female one.. assuming youre gonna want to breed it that is)


I'd prefer a Dive Ball or Dusk Ball (dive might be a little harder to do) What do you want for it?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

So on Smogon they're debating and most likely will ban Mega Lucario. Which gives people an excuse to say I'm cheating when I beat them, yay... [noparse][/noparse]
It's kind of funny, because I feel like you see more variety in the actual game than in Smogon's special tier system.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I'd prefer a Dive Ball or Dusk Ball (dive might be a little harder to do) What do you want for it?



Ok. I got one ready. Trade request me when ye see me online. I'm at work atm. Ign is fox.. pic is the old gentleman guy. With hidden ability and dive ball. Used one dive ball. Caught it with critical catch. Lol. 

Ye can give me whatever. I dont mind. But if you have a pokemon I don't.  It would be much appreciated since I don't have all safari pokemon.  I'll list em down:

Galvantula
Tropius
flame body ponyta



SirRob said:


> So on Smogon they're debating and most likely will ban Mega Lucario. Which gives people an excuse to say I'm cheating when I beat them, yay... [noparse][/noparse]
> It's kind of funny, because I feel like you see more variety in the actual game than in Smogon's special tier system.



Why? What's wrong with him? It's not like he's waaay overpowered like mega kangaskhan right?
And lol. True. I dont like to stay in smogons tier system. Ye just really need to strategize if ye wanna beat em with a team ye like.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

M-Lucario can run a physical, special, or mixed set. It's so successful at either set that, by the time you figure out how to deal with it, your team has already been wiped out. 
Kind of silly since there are a lot of Pokemon that do that, like Dragonite and Aegislash.
M-Lucario (and the other overpowered Pokemon, in retrospect) is a lot more manageable in a flat battle, since you can choose who you bring to deal with it and lessen the chances of it being able to set up.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 26, 2014)

Isn't that just part of the strategy? And true. There are lots of pokemon that can run mixed sets. 

And not to mention those 2 ye mentioned can also run stall sets. 

They're prolly just lazy. 
I think it would be a good challenge to not ban him tho.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Nah, they're not lazy. I know lazy. They just... i dunno. They're trying to preserve a primitive form of Pokemon in a game that's trying to push farther away from it. I'm sure it's more broken in their canon, but I haven't played using Smogon's rules since XY started. I guess the reason I'm even talking about it is because I know there will be people who will equate Smogon's environment to that of the actual game, and get frustrated when you use something that's been banned by Smogon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone know this pain?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

He's so happy [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> He's so happy [noparse][/noparse]



He's such a good froggy :3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 27, 2014)

lol. its both nice and frustrating that amie can make yer pokemon do stuff like these. 
its also a nice touch that ye can actually pet yer pokemon when they faint the opponent. i do it when i get the chance. 



SirRob said:


> Nah, they're not lazy. I know lazy. They just... i dunno. They're trying to preserve a primitive form of Pokemon in a game that's trying to push farther away from it. I'm sure it's more broken in their canon, but I haven't played using Smogon's rules since XY started. I guess the reason I'm even talking about it is because I know there will be people who will equate Smogon's environment to that of the actual game, and get frustrated when you use something that's been banned by Smogon.



yeah i know. theyre hard at work with compiling all these stuff too. and we all benefit from it.. but dunno why smogon rules seems so prevalent even if they arent official or anything.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Sp9Q3pu_w (NSFW)

This is a little too well made for just laughs...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Sp9Q3pu_w (NSFW)
> 
> This is a little too well made for just laughs...



Please, no D=

That's not safe for Life.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2014)

That was amazing. I love the regret of the bidoof.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 27, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ok. I got one ready. Trade request me when ye see me online. I'm at work atm. Ign is fox.. pic is the old gentleman guy. With hidden ability and dive ball. Used one dive ball. Caught it with critical catch. Lol.
> 
> Ye can give me whatever. I dont mind. But if you have a pokemon I don't.  It would be much appreciated since I don't have all safari pokemon.  I'll list em down:
> 
> ...



I have Galvantula in one of my safaris. I can catch it in a special pokeball if you want


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 27, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I have Galvantula in one of my safaris. I can catch it in a special pokeball if you want




A luxury ball would be nice.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

I somehow managed to get an almost genetically-perfect Shroomish off Wonder Trade. Not bad ^.^ It's lacking Attack though, so I might have to Destiny Knot it a few times.

I don't suppose anyone would make me the happiest trainer in the world and perhaps trade me an Electrike/Manectric? I've been wanting one of those for the longest time. If possible I'd love one that was from a country other than the UK so I can try for a shiny.

I don't have anything amazing to offer, I guess the best thing is a female Charmander with maxed Attack and Speed?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I might have to Destiny Knot it a few times.



To someone who has no idea what that means (me) thats sounds incredibly horrific posted on a furry forum.
BTW, anyone fancy being in a comic i was gonna draw?
Its just a pokemon comic thats gonna feature me and another character so if i had someone to draw that'd be great, just a funny thing i thought of to draw.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 27, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> A luxury ball would be nice.



I could get another one if you want


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> To someone who has no idea what that means (me) thats sounds incredibly horrific posted on a furry forum.



Oh dear.

Damn, that's unintentionally hot :V


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 27, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I could get another one if you want



It's all good. Ye don't need to.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to teach that stupid Battle Maison a lesson. I brought my two best sweepers and their tag-team pretty much destroys anything they touch. Galvantula and Noivern have such a great movepool when teamed up together (after 16 battles no close calls at all so far). Then I have Mega Gengar and Gale Wings Talongflame for back-up. Bring it on Maison! Just you wait until this duo destroys you!

Edit: nvm, hax killed me. 



AlexxxLupo said:


> I somehow managed to get an almost genetically-perfect Shroomish off Wonder Trade. Not bad ^.^ It's lacking Attack though, so I might have to Destiny Knot it a few times.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone would make me the happiest trainer in the world and perhaps trade me an Electrike/Manectric? I've been wanting one of those for the longest time. If possible I'd love one that was from a country other than the UK so I can try for a shiny.
> 
> I don't have anything amazing to offer, I guess the best thing is a female Charmander with maxed Attack and Speed?



I can breed you one. What nature do you want? 

You might have to get a foreign one off the GTS (or breed it with a foreigner) or something in the future though because I don't think the US counts as a different region. 

I'll take a random egg for it. ;D


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm going to teach that stupid Battle Maison a lesson. I brought my two best sweepers and their tag-team pretty much destroys anything they touch. Galvantula and Noivern have such a great movepool when teamed up together (after 16 battles no close calls at all so far). Then I have Mega Gengar and Gale Wings Talongflame for back-up. Bring it on Maison! Just you wait until this duo destroys you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I ask why you decide to use your Mega as a back-up? I always prefer to go in gun-ho, put my best food forward, etc, with my genetically almost-perfect Starizard. It's rare that anything gets past him.

Thank you!!

I appreciate the offer but I don't need a nature bred in - just a random one will do, I can take it from there ^.^

I do happen to have a random egg in my PC that I can't remember what's inside. I didn't know you could trade eggs? (Or do you want me to hatch it first?)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm going to teach that stupid Battle Maison a lesson. I brought my two best sweepers and their tag-team pretty much destroys anything they touch. Galvantula and Noivern have such a great movepool when teamed up together (after 16 battles no close calls at all so far). Then I have Mega Gengar and Gale Wings Talongflame for back-up. Bring it on Maison! Just you wait until this duo destroys you!





Misomie said:


> Edit: nvm, hax killed me.


Welcome to the world of Pokemon!!

--

Harbinger, if no one takes you up on it, I'd be happy to be in your little comic. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Edit: nvm, hax killed me.



Try going in with a 'mon using stat boosts. Everything you face will have focus sash, sturdy, quick-claw that works 100% of the time, or priority moves your 'mon is weak to. 

Personally, I've found a lot of success with Choice specs BoomBurst in duos. Pair that with a fast ghost type, and you can clear a lot of combos quickly.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> May I ask why you decide to use your Mega as a back-up? I always prefer to go in gun-ho, put my best food forward, etc, with my genetically almost-perfect Starizard. It's rare that anything gets past him.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> ...



Because Galvantula and Noivern are such a beautiful team and outspeed and OHKO almost everything they touch. I kicked off Gengar for Dragalgae because she failed me. D:<

Ok, egg for egg is good. :3 

I'll breed in a bit. 

@SirRob- I'm not even kidding. It was ridiculous. D:<


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @SirRob- I'm not even kidding. It was ridiculous. D:<


Oh, I know. I've seen things.

I still need to build a team specifically for the Maison. My competitive team's good for getting BP, but I can't get to 50 wins with it. (Or even 6000 points in the Institute. [noparse][/noparse] )


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen things.
> 
> I still need to build a team specifically for the Maison. My competitive team's good for getting BP, but I can't get to 50 wins with it. (Or even 6000 points in the Institute. [noparse][/noparse] )



Made me so mad. I want to try Super Doubles already. Nanobyte and Noire will actually do pretty good against their stupid legendaries. (however I'll be bringing stronger back-up)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Best run I had was using Multiscale dragonite in super singles, along with technician breloom and shell-smash cloyster. Very little that those three combined couldn't take down, at least until the NPCs start critting 100% of the time and such.  Just shy of 50 straight still. :c


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have a team for it yet so my best run so far in Super Singles was with Noire (Noivern). 

I want to use Aegislash and Mega Scizor for sure on it later. Then maybe someone to balance em.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I should probably use Mega Kangaskhan for it. Multiscale Dragonite on the side wouldn't be bad. And maybe my Aegislash to top it off.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Kanga. That evil monster. >: D


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd give it Substitute since status is a big killer in the Maison. I remember losing a good run to a Cofagrigus who had Toxic AND Will-O-Wisp.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Kanga. That evil monster. >: D



I love how she just says "fuck it" to any under leveled pokemon that has sturdy.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

And a Taunter. Screw those statuses. >: D

Infiltrator saved my butt once.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think I should probably use Mega Kangaskhan for it. Multiscale Dragonite on the side wouldn't be bad. And maybe my Aegislash to top it off.



Yeah. Multiscale, holding a lum berry, running a DD set. Same boost as choice band, but with full moveset freedom and extra speed. ^^


----------



## Misomie (Jan 28, 2014)

Just had a terrifying gym battle on my X nuzlocke. I lost my Litleo in a training accident before the fourth gym. I caught a Gible in the next new route and evolved him and taught him and Tyrunt Aerial Ace. I ended up using the dragons and Steelix for most of the trainers. But the gym leader and Gass Knot was super deadly against Steelix and she was one of the few I knew who could survive that monster. Once Gogoat fainted the rest of the battle was a breeze though. :3


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Edit: nvm, hax killed me.


_Rhydon's Quick Claw let it move first!_

I'm still at 20 straight wins, but at least that's in Super rather than just Normal. Falling behind here! 
For my next trick, I'm thinking of using a Follow Me/Helping Hand/Thief/Taunt supporter, air balloon, paired with an Earthquake/Blizzard Mamoswine. 

Have been terrified before by a Walrein from the BM, though. Rest-Sleep Talk-Fissure-Sheer Cold. _The fuck_.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 28, 2014)

BRN said:


> _Rhydon's Quick Claw let it move first!_I'm still at 20 straight wins, but at least that's in Super rather than just Normal. Falling behind here! For my next trick, I'm thinking of using a Follow Me/Helping Hand/Thief/Taunt supporter, air balloon, paired with an Earthquake/Blizzard Mamoswine. Have been terrified before by a Walrein from the BM, though. Rest-Sleep Talk-Fissure-Sheer Cold. _The fuck_.


Ug. That happened to me but with Magneton. Then the stupid Thunder of its hit and OHKOed my Mega Gengar (whom was about to kill Gabite). Made me so mad. Galvantula killed Magneton right after but then took a Ston Edge from that stupid Gabite. Since Nano had damage, Focus Sash couldn't activate. I came close to killing that thimg with Talonflame, but.... Stone Edge.... Cheating computers! Quick Claw AND three low accuracy moves in a row? Psh.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

My highest is 30...something. I lost it to a god damn Blissey. I can't say I wasn't warned...

Other than that, the only time I really fall down in Maison is if I encounter something faster and stronger than my best 'mons. Aerodactyl is faster and stronger than I thought. Can't wait to transfer mine from Black.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

So at work tonight I was talking with customers about how much of a slut ditto is...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2014)

I now have twelve colors of Vivillon.  Sun pattern cost me a Scizor, but it wasn't mine anyway (I got it off the GTS).


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Harbinger, if no one takes you up on it, I'd be happy to be in your little comic. [noparse][/noparse]



I needed at least one person so thanks, it involves 2 or 4 people playing pokemon and gives me a reason to get my ass in gear and draw. Might work on it tonight naff quality of course 
And i think i should have put all the training of my umbreon into attack just so it could do something, i mean yeah its got health and defense, but its cant even one hit KO some pokemon like 20 levels below it :/
The good news is my Heracross is lvl 80 ish i think, my umbreons and relicanth around 60 and my mismagius at lvl 90. Definitely keeping at least one umbreon (shiny), mismagius, and heracross. Never hatched a Jolly gible so with the possibly spare 3 places i'll fill them with my very first newbily brought up first team.
I've put a lot of work into this, its taken ages to lvl them all up and super train, i hope i dont just get obliterated without even touching anyones HP again


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Misomie, I'm really grateful for the offer, but unless you want to still, there isn't any need for me to have an Electrike traded. I traded out a couple of my surplus Porygons for some. They went really fast probably because I'm the only person on GTS making a realistic offer for one =P

It's not the best stat-wise, so I decided to try and breed for a Modest one (so far so good) which had maxed special attack, and I've got a Japanese Rhyhorn (which is apparently in the same egg group?) that has 5IVs maxed (all except special attack), so I'm thinking there might be a possibility of getting maxed special stack and some other good stats with the destiny knot?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for adding me Alexxx. I went to check what was in your safari and I found a shiny Kirlia!
I used my Master Ball on it 'cause according to Serebii, the darn thing had Teleport.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for adding me Alexxx. I went to check what was in your safari and I found a shiny Kirlia!
> I used my Master Ball on it 'cause according to Serebii, the darn thing had Teleport.



Glad I could be of some assistance! ^.^

Do you know what else is in there? (I'm really keen to know)

Also, what are the Kirlia's stats like?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Glad I could be of some assistance! ^.^
> 
> Do you know what else is in there? (I'm really keen to know)
> 
> Also, what are the Kirlia's stats like?


The Kirlia's Sassy (-Speed) so it's unusable.
You've also got a Swirlix and Floette, I'm gonna update the OP.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The Kirlia's Sassy (-Speed) so it's unusable.
> You've also got a Swirlix and Floette, I'm gonna update the OP.




Aw damn, both of those pieces of information suck!

I guess you could trade the Kirlia for something more valuable?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Aw damn, both of those pieces of information suck!
> 
> I guess you could trade the Kirlia for something more valuable?


Oh no, it's going into my collection. Forever. Untouched.
So really it's like not having it at all.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, from recent experience here's a heads up for anybody who uses their Pokemon X or Y game in a different 3DS-
Your friend details will change to match the friends stored on that system's friends list. When you put your game into a console different from the previous one you put it into, no friends will appear on the PSS HUD until your game sees them online again. This will not affect the Pokemon available in the friend safari and none will be lost, but all of the people you haven't seen online since switching will have a blank avatar with a ? on it.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 28, 2014)

@Dingo - It does something similar when switching pokemon games on the same system too I think. Now if I have to trade between my games I use X in the other 3DS and keep Y in my normal one.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @Dingo - It does something similar when switching pokemon games on the same system too I think. Now if I have to trade between my games I use X in the other 3DS and keep Y in my normal one.


Well, how about that? I lent this spare one to my brother who plays Pokemon Y on it as well! Still, He didn't add any friends to the system. So it's all good, I didn't ruin anything for him. Heh.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

There's gonna be a Battle Competition on February 21. I'm signed up by default for joining the last BW2 competition, but sign ups are open to the public on the 31st.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2014)

I now have 13 colors of Vivillon.  What are the remaining five?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2014)

So creepy... so... adorable...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol. Some passerby just tried trading with me. He/she was offering me a phione named manaphy. His/her profile says manaphy for trade. I offered a shiny luvdisc and he/she refused.

Funny thing tho.. He had a lot of obvious hacked pokemon for trade. Shiny lvl 30 mew in a pokeball. Shiny keldeo level 17. Shiny entei in event ball. And more. Still offered my shiny luvdisc and the guy cancelled trading altogether. Hahah


----------



## BRN (Jan 30, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Lol. Some passerby just tried trading with me. He/she was offering me a phione named manaphy. His/her profile says manaphy for trade. I offered a shiny luvdisc and he/she refused.
> 
> Funny thing tho.. He had a lot of obvious hacked pokemon for trade. Shiny lvl 30 mew in a pokeball. Shiny keldeo level 17. Shiny entei in event ball. And more. Still offered my shiny luvdisc and the guy cancelled trading altogether. Hahah


Oh jeez, that was actually quite sad to read. Poor Game Freak.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Shiny entei in event ball.


There ARE legit shiny Entai/Raikou/Suicune in Event Balls, actually.  BW1 event.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sure there are. But with a box full of hacked pokemon. You'd have yer doubts too.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay so my time is nearly up, i did my best for how long i could and that meet up is tomorrow. Slightly dissapointed to find out it is in fact a competition aswell, so they'll be super competitive uber trainers no doubt. Here's the only pokemon i've managed to get to lvl 100 or near, the only pokemon that i raised since lvl 1 with the correct natures and training are Mismagius and Heracross, the rest were either only included cause they looked cool and leveled up and trained as best as possible, or from just casual rearing with no special treatment.
What should i use?

Mismagius, lvl 100.

Timid, levitate.

HP 258
ATTACK 136
DEFENSE 134
SP. ATK 309
SP. DEF 216
SPEED 310

Thunder, shadow ball, power gem, phantom force.

Hereacross, lvl 100.

Adamant, moxie.

HP 348
ATTACK 383
DEFENSE 178
SP. ATK 81
SP. DEF 226
SPEED 207

Brick break, megahorn, stone edge, close combat.

Aggron, lvl 97

Calm, rock head.

HP 301
ATTACK 219
DEFENSE 399
SP. ATK 136
SP. DEF 163
SPEED 129

Heavy slam, double edge, metal burst, stone edge.

Relicanth, lvl 90

Naughty, swift swim.

HP 309
ATTACK 265
DEFENSE 293
SP. ATK 118
SP. DEF 139
SPEED 120

Head smash, hydro pump, earthquake, stone edge.

Greninja, lvl 100.

Naive, protean.

HP 298
ATTACK 224
DEFENSE 168
SP. ATK 249
SP. DEF 175
SPEED 325

Scald, extrasensory, power up punch, dig.

Umbreon, lvl 89

Relaxed, inner focus.

HP 349
ATTACK 159
DEFENSE 275
SP. ATK 142
SP. DEF 255
SPEED 122

Payback, dark pulse, hyper beam, last resort.

Umbreon, lvl 84.

Jolly Synchronize.

HP 280
ATTACK 150
DEFENSE 1228
SP. ATK 115
SP. DEF 256
SPEED 169

Last resort, bite, dark pulse, assurance.

Haxorus, lvl 81.

Naughty, mold breaker.

HP 235
ATTACK 316
DEFENSE 184
SP. ATK 124
SP. DEF 123
SPEED 186

Giga impact, guillotine, outrage, dragon pulse.

Garchomp, lvl 78.

Lonely, sand veil.

HP 277
ATTACK 273
DEFENSE 146
SP. ATK 170
SP. DEF 169
SPEED 190

Draco meteor, dig, earthquake, sandstorm.


What should i change and use?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 30, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Okay so my time is nearly up, i did my best for how long i could and that meet up is tomorrow. Slightly dissapointed to find out it is in fact a competition aswell, so they'll be super competitive uber trainers no doubt. Here's the only pokemon i've managed to get to lvl 100 or near, the only pokemon that i raised since lvl 1 with the correct natures and training are Mismagius and Heracross, the rest were either only included cause they looked cool and leveled up and trained as best as possible, or from just casual rearing with no special treatment.
> What should i use?
> 
> [Team]
> ...


What I notice the most is the movesets. Mismagius, Heracross and Aggron are good, but you can't have special moves on physically powerful pokemon and physical moves on pokemon with high special attack! They ain't gonna do much damage to opponents at all.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 30, 2014)

I completely forgot about special/physical attack thing, will see what i can do now, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I will agree.

Also may I suggest Ice Beam on the Protean Greninja? That can be a good dragon-killer.

Actually now I mention that, perhaps a strong/fast Fairy type? Or if you don't have time for that, maybe Dazzling Gleam on the Mismagius? If you were to do that though, I'd say probably replace one of the Ghost type moves, because there's not really much use in having two of the same type unless there's a really good method behind it. Which you may have, I don't know.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 30, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Yeah, I will agree.
> 
> Also may I suggest Ice Beam on the Protean Greninja? That can be a good dragon-killer.
> 
> Actually now I mention that, perhaps a strong/fast Fairy type? Or if you don't have time for that, maybe Dazzling Gleam on the Mismagius? If you were to do that though, I'd say probably replace one of the Ghost type moves, because there's not really much use in having two of the same type unless there's a really good method behind it. Which you may have, I don't know.


To be honest, there aren't really any fairies that are both speedy and powerful. Teaching one to Mismagius is probably the best option. I only just realised that Phantom Force is a physical move, so you're gonna want to get rid of that one. I recommend replacing it with Dazzling Gleam, which is a TM move.


----------



## Zraxi (Jan 30, 2014)

perfect IV breeding is so hard to do. The highest I get is 4 perfect IVs


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2014)

Once you have 5 IVs on a male Pokemon, breeding IVs on a Pokemon in the same egg group becomes a snap.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 30, 2014)

Inbreeding helps. I don't so it takes a bit longer but does produce some 5IV guys. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 30, 2014)

Just to clarify IV's are the stats pokemon are born with right?
Think thats another thing i failed to take into account.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd go with Mismagius, Heracross, Aggron, Greninja, Garchomp and Haxorus. Relicanth won't be an asset defensively due to its Ground and Fighting weaknesses (Mega Aggron covers these weaknesses with Filter), and both Umbreon don't have good moves to utilize. Among the other six though, there's pretty good synergy. You've got a glaring weakness to fairies, but a Mega Aggron should be able to deal with them. Unfortunately its Calm nature sets it back offensively, but the special defense boost is beneficial for tanking Moonblasts and Dazzling Gleams. I recommend giving it Earthquake to help deal with Mega Mawile, at the very least. You might want to try the Rest and Sleep Talk combo as well, since you'll definitely want to keep it alive.
As has been said, avoid putting moves on Pokemon that don't work with their stats, like Phantom Force on Mismagius. I recommend putting either Choice Specs or a Choice Scarf on it; the Choice Scarf can help you outspeed major threats like Mega Gengar, but Mismagius is pretty fast without it, and might appreciate the power the Choice Specs provides. Since it's your only Pokemon that can utilize the Choice Specs effectively, you might want to reserve the Choice Scarf or Life Orb for something else. 
I use my Greninja physically, but you might want to veer it towards special attack; it will be easier to use that way, and you'll want another dedicated special attacker. As Alexxx said, Ice Beam would be a valuable asset to your team. I recommend either the Life Orb or Choice Scarf, with the latter being useful against Dragon Dancers.
Don't waste your time trying to get your Garchomp to set up Sandstorm. The benefits are not worth the turn wasted, especially on such an offensive powerhouse. Also avoid using two moves of the same type, unless there's a significant strategic advantage to both. You generally don't want to use Dig or other moves that take up 2 turns, because that allows your opponent to set up on you. 
That Haxorus is all over the place. It has potential though. Don't rely on Guillotine or other OHKO moves, because they'll never work when you want them to.

Also yes, IVs are the stats a Pokemon is born with.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> perfect IV breeding is so hard to do. The highest I get is 4 perfect IVs



It gets harder the more IV's you have.  Consider there's a 1/32 chance that any IV will be flawless by default.  You can pass down up to 5 IV's (via Destiny Knot) to the baby, but you can't control which one is left behind to be generated randomly.  You also can't control which parents they get which IV's from (except for one, if you use a Power item).

So if, e.g. you have two Pokemon with 3IV's in complementary categories, you can guarantee that one is passed down but the other 4 only have a 50% chance of being the flawless one - so *at best* you have an overall a 1/16 chance of producing a 5IV baby from the pair.  (Without a Power item to guarantee the one IV, the overall probability drops to 1/32).

Another example, if you have two Pokemon with 5IV's in the same exact categories, you only have a 1/6 chance of the baby inheriting all five (much better than the previous example), though you *are* guaranteed that the baby will inherit four of them

Now if you combine that with the 1/32 chance for the remaining stat to be flawless -- that's a total of a 1/192 chance of breeding a 6IV flawless child from the pair.  And it's a *best case scenario*.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2014)

its even more frustrating when yer breeding with two 6iv pokemon.. ye don't know which stat will be the random one. and the chance to pass down abilities too. sometimes I get the iv spread i want but the ability is all wrong (as well as gender.. i want em male. lol).


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah getting 6IVs on a Pokemon is pretty hard.
But then, it SHOULD be hard. Mixed sets are some of the most difficult to fight against.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2014)

i was head over heels excited when i got not 1.. not 2.. but 3 pokemon with 6ivs. all the same species. 2 female and one male. and with the ability i want to boot. XD
sadly, i couldnt repeat my luck. keep ending up with 5iv pokemon without the preferred 31 ivs.. 

oh.. and i just successfully traded out my shiny luvdisc for a shiny politoed..


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the help all, its a bit clearer now 
Swapped metal burst on my Aggron for earthquake, changed dig on greninja to grass knot seeing as i dont have any other grass move users. I dont have any of those items though, not a single one, there's only a few hours to go now, i can either spend my time trying to get those items at the maison or max leveling my Haxorous and garchomp, will chnage the latters moves now.
TBH im not looking forward to going now, i dont know any of them, tried being friendly in the group and talkative but no one answers -_-
To top it all off only 8 people have agreed to go now with a few people iffy about it, so it'll probably end up me being the odd one out playing on my own.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd go anyway Harbinger. Even if your team isn't fully prepared, that's not really the point of going! You ought to do it for the uh, social experience or something. Make new friends and such.



yell0w_f0x said:


> i was head over heels excited when i got not 1.. not 2.. but 3 pokemon with 6ivs. all the same species. 2 female and one male. and with the ability i want to boot. XD
> sadly, i couldnt repeat my luck. keep ending up with 5iv pokemon without the preferred 31 ivs..
> 
> oh.. and i just successfully traded out my shiny luvdisc for a shiny politoed..


Grats. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 31, 2014)

Well apparently its supposed to be a bunch of Monster hunter games going on which i kinda overlooked whilst poke training. Im a MASSIVE monster hunter player and have been for years before pokemon Y came out, been lone wolfing it since before now i never knew anyone else who played it and you cant coop online with it which is daft.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> its even more frustrating when yer breeding with two 6iv pokemon.. ye don't know which stat will be the random one.


You never do.  For my purposes I'd probably declare victory with 5 IV's.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahaha, wow. The method of signing up for the Battle Competition is ludicrously convoluted for people who aren't automatically registered.



			
				Pokemon.com said:
			
		

> Youâ€™ll need to do several things before requesting an invitation. Youâ€™ll first need a PokÃ©mon Trainer Club account, and youâ€™ll need to have accepted the PGL Terms of Use. Also, you must have either a PokÃ©mon X or PokÃ©mon Y game and have registered your Game Sync ID at the PGL. If you have registered more than one game to the same user name, you may participate using both PokÃ©mon X and PokÃ©mon Y.
> 
> To be considered for the PokÃ©mon X and PokÃ©mon Y Beta Competition, you must sign in to Pokemon.com and follow these steps exactly. If you do not follow these steps exactly, you may not be added to the invitation request list.
> 
> ...



http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/pgl_beta_competition-2014-01-31/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hahaha, wow. The method of signing up for the Battle Competition is ludicrously convoluted for people who aren't automatically registered.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/pgl_beta_competition-2014-01-31/



looks like a hassle. lol. id love to register but im having second thoughts since i live waaay on the other side of the world. haha.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> looks like a hassle. lol. id love to register but im having second thoughts since i live waaay on the other side of the world. haha.


It's a global tournament though...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's a global tournament though...


 oh? i seriously thought it was for the US only. lol. i guess i should try registering then.

EDIT: and done.. that was faster than i thought. lol. just have to wait and see if i get an invite then.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome, maybe we'll run into each other. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 31, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> To be honest, there aren't really any fairies that are both speedy and powerful.



Not true. Togekiss is a little monster and has been carrying me (well, supporting my lead Starizard) in battle maison. As well as being a decent sweeper, it's able to take a bit of a beating, too.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2014)

I really, really want to rickroll someone in a Pokemon battle.  Preferably Rotation battling, because then I can fit in most of the chorus.  (No, this is not about voice chat, that would be too obvious.)

In other news, I just acquired an Archipelago Vivillon on the GTS.  (For a Chinchou.)  That makes 15!!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Harbinger (Feb 1, 2014)

Its funny but it hurts at the same time...
Oh and last night was awesome 
Everyone played Monster hunter and pokemon and plenty of games, gone to a few general gaming nights before and everyones been playing their own thing which was shit.
Won a pretty sick monster hunter t-shirt in a raffle 
Did have a go battling and of course lost, managed to beat 3 of their pokemon at least. And there was no point going against the rest of them in battles, a few of them were into copying pokemon and so had a tonne of shinies, multiples of each with perfect IV's and shit like that.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 1, 2014)

@harbringer. Good to know. It's all about fun. 



SirRob said:


> Awesome, maybe we'll run into each other. [noparse][/noparse]



It'd be cool if we did. 



SirRob said:


>



I read about this yesterday.  Would be cool if he was actually one of the guys I traded with. Haha.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 1, 2014)

Is it me or have the criminal syndicates in each game got lamer and lamer as the series has gone on? I love the "Godfather" series so naturally I thought Giovanni was awesome. The head of a Poke-Mob modeled directly after the Italian Mafia, with a capo whose name even sounds Italian would have been just terrific. But as the series went on, the syndicates' goals became more abstract, the heads of each syndicate acted more like whiny anime characters than main villains, and I would prefer a more straightforward crime syndicate like Team Rocket than another group wanting to build a utopia. I think Lysandre was one of the worst- and not in a good way- villains in video games, with a plan of action so ambiguous even he can't remember exactly what he started out doing. Eventually, he takes his own life with a weapon meant for all the "evil" Pokemon trainers in the world, leading me to wonder how such a mentally unstable man became a criminal threat in the first place.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad to hear you enjoyed last night, Harbinger. [noparse][/noparse] 
There's actually a girl I met in my class who plays Pokemon competitively; we're gonna battle on Tuesday. She's a little obsessive, but not as much as meeeee

It's kinda cool to hear that a famous person likes Pokemon. But it would be cooler to hear when the Pokemon Company International is planning to release Pokebank.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 2, 2014)

I can never play competitively. I always get my ass kicked.

On another note...
If they ever do any Hoenn remakes, they should allow you to pick sides. I kinda _wanted_ to join Team Aqua when I did an emerald run a year or so ago. It felt bad having to kick their asses.


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2014)

Just bought X on my 3DS, annoyingly though it's taken up nearly all of the 2GB space. Now if I wanna buy another game I have to get a new SD card >:[

On the other hand, a few Wonder Trades at the start set me up with a decent team  -Honedge, Eevee (Sylveon), Pichu, Froakie, Flechling, and Ralts. Though I kinda wanna get a Riolu instead of Ralts, Lucario's just better.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2014)

Did some battles with a random acquaintance last night.  He really likes Mewtwo Y and Aegislash.

I lost the first one okay (so he was also packing Zygarde and Yveltal, not that Zygarde gave me much trouble), lost the second one very badly (damn you Aegislash and your triple Swords Danced priority Shadow Sneak), then won the third one by just as wide a margin.

And you know this image?


>


That TOTALLY happened -- he matched my Mega Lucario with Mega Mewtwo Y.  We both hit each other pretty hard (Shadow Claw vs. Psychic) and Mewtwo was a notch faster than Lucario, but Lucario's also packing ExtremeSpeed....

Oh, and my Pyroar _totally_ countered his Aegislash btw.



[EDIT]  Okay, so some guy challenges me to a battle with "No Restrictions" rules.  I say no and challenge him back with "Normal rules".  He turns it down.

Lather, rinse, repeat.  The third time he asks I decide, screw it, I'm gonna SHOW him why I'm asking for normal rules:

- My Battle Box has a team of six in the Lv.60s range.  His team of six is in the _Lv.80s_ range. Obviously there's no way I can win because the level gap is too great.
- I'm not allowed to cancel the battle at this point, I don't feel like giving a three-fingered salute either, so when prompted to select which Pokemon will fight and in what order, I don't.  I stall out the clock, and the game defaults to sending in only my lead Pokemon in the box -- my trusty Lanturn.
- So when the battle actually starts, it's one vs. six and outleveled to boot.  It's over in two turns.

The one good part was my Lanturn survived a full-on Draco Meteor from a higher-leveled Mega Garchomp (and her Ice Beam did about 40% damage in return).

Sir, I'll happily bring my A-game if you pick normal rules (the only difference between "normal" and "no restrictions" is level scaling, really), but I only have two Lv.100 Pokemon on my team and only one of them would I consider competition ready (and come to think of it, I probably could've added Talonflame to the lineup just to outlevel _him_ for a change).  Yes you technically won but you can't possibly feel satisfied with a victory like that because I threw that battle on purpose.

On a sidenote, I now have a perfect Jolteon to catch that Zapdos with.  He's not completely flawless, but he's got good IV's in what matters (4IVs: HP/Def/Sp.Atk/Spd) and his Nature is +Sp.Def / -Attack.  He's also armed with Wish and Yawn (the latter being very important for Zapdos hunting).


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Double matches are a lot more difficult for me than singles. It's like playing an entirely different game; I need to make a new team for the competition, 'cause my singles team doesn't do it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Double matches are a lot more difficult for me than singles. It's like playing an entirely different game; I need to make a new team for the competition, 'cause my singles team doesn't do it.



The doubles gym battle in RSE was such a bastard. I had so much trouble with that one.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

It's odd how that sort of thing was never done again. Showcasing all the different formats in gym battles would really make people see how different the game's become.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

After a while of trundling around in the Maison, I've got 48 BP to spend! But choosing which item to grab for my efforts after all this battling is another ordeal entirely! Life Orb, Focus Sash, Choice Band.. but I have a feeling I know what I want.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 4, 2014)

Try going for the Ability Capsule sometime.  Single-use item, 200BP each.

Though if you can make it through 20 rounds of the standard challenges, that's a full 48BP.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2014)

Pokebank's live in Europe, Australia and New Zealand! You lucky bastards..!


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 4, 2014)

I know its been posted before but now its super relevant.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

Should I be concerned about being Wonder Traded a Mewtwo? I do believe it possible that it's cloned, but I'm also kinda worried it might fuck up my game (due to all the WT talk here). For the moment it's isolated in its own box, but I was wondering what you guys would suggest I did with it?

I'm thinking of putting it on the GTS and making it someone else's problem, but I don't really know what a FAIR trade is for a Mewtwo.


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Re: alexxx
[Yt]fz32L_v25Y0[/yt]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

Too late now, I WT'd it back out and spread the joy.


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2014)

-Get bank, excitement
-Start transporter

-.....one box at a time. And they all have to be moved into box one.

WHYYYYY

WHYYYYYYYYYYY


WHY-HY-HY-HY-HYYYYY 

;-;


----------



## Misomie (Feb 4, 2014)

Be glad it's not 6 at a time with no HM moves allowed and a forced mini game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;dW5jwbi5O2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW5jwbi5O2g[/video]
Magicarp is DEADLY!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Should I be concerned about being Wonder Traded a Mewtwo? I do believe it possible that it's cloned, but I'm also kinda worried it might fuck up my game (due to all the WT talk here). For the moment it's isolated in its own box, but I was wondering what you guys would suggest I did with it?
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it on the GTS and making it someone else's problem, but I don't really know what a FAIR trade is for a Mewtwo.



I threw in a cyndaquil on GTC and got myself a mewtwo within an hour... Twice!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2014)

You know the girl from my class I was talking about earlier, who said she was a competitive battler? Of course not! 
Turns out she's got a Pokemon themed Tumblr with a massive following. Kinda wacky to see someone even more into Pokemon than I am. 
But I get the feeling she doesn't really care for me too much. She didn't sound the least bit interested in me!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2014)

Show her how good your Ratata is.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have a Rattata because Pokebank's not out in the US yet.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I don't have a Rattata because Pokebank's not out in the US yet.


Want one?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the offer. [noparse][/noparse]
But no. It's a Rattata. [noparse]:|[/noparse]

I'm not gonna bother filling out my dex, since I gotta transfer over all my legendaries to do that, anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 4, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> Show her how good your Ratata is.



I'm working on breeding a Pokemon with 6 IVs.

...of zero.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2014)

Pokebank's out worldwide whooo!!!

Downloading it now!

Okay maybe not Africa or South America


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pokebank's out worldwide whooo!!!
> 
> Downloading it now!


Holy crap!
 It released over here in Europe before it was in North America, and I didn't even notice it was out until you posted!


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 5, 2014)

NOOOO, our brief time of being special is over...


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, I can only transfer Pokemon from Box 1?
This'll take some reorganizing.

EDIT- Or not. I didn't even remember Gen V having a multi-select tool in the PC!


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 5, 2014)

Now i just gotta figure out how to get pokemon from from ruby and pearl to black 2 :/


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Argh! I can't transfer items!
Alright, I'm about to press the big white touchy button and transfer. Even if it means I'll have to earn the held items from the Maison all over again :c


----------



## Distorted (Feb 5, 2014)

EHEHEHEHEEEHEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHHEHEEEEEEHEHEHEEEHEHEHE!!!!


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 5, 2014)

I am literally crying because of pokebank. ARCEUS PRAISE THEE


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, feels nice to play with my old favourites in the Battle Maison. Though I keep dying at about the 20-streak mark on Super Singles.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm working on a project right now, but afterwards, I'll be getting my bank (then on the weekend I'll be purchasing it).


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, the bank came out literally as I was rushing to finish an assignment right before class started. I was like HURRGGHHHHH


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah-ha! After grinding the Maison for some time with my old team, I finally got 96BP- Enough to buy the two other things I wanted!
My team's taking shape again, and it's awesome. I'd be up for some PSS battles with anyone who wants 'em!
.. Damn, I never thought that my competitive Pokemon box would ever end up full!


----------



## Misomie (Feb 5, 2014)

lol, I need to reset all my old mons EVs cause they suck. XD


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so glad my hacked shaymin made it through the transfer. I only want it for amie anyway. They really should do more event pokemon things. There are so many I never had the opportunity to get legit


----------



## Misomie (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see my shiny Rayquaza~ He's coming over from Emerald. 

And mega evolve my old battlers~ And play with em in Amie!~


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only one not excited about pokebank.. lol. I don't have anything to transfer since I never played gen 4 and 5 games..


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2014)

So I opened White 2 again to start transferring. The first thing I do is talk to a random NPC, and he says...
"You ride and Floatzel is ridden..."

That is true in ways you won't even understand, NPC.


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 5, 2014)

So I am changing my Rotom's forms in the 2nd floor of the pokemon lab and I can't seem to get it to go back to normal form. Is there any way to get it back to normal form?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> So I am changing my Rotom's forms in the 2nd floor of the pokemon lab and I can't seem to get it to go back to normal form. Is there any way to get it back to normal form?


Never used Rotom, but maybe you could try using the same box that changed it to its current form?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, the bank came out literally as I was rushing to finish an assignment right before class started. I was like HURRGGHHHHH



I was at work.  A customer (who knows videogames) mentioned it to me during the afternoon.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 6, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> So I am changing my Rotom's forms in the 2nd floor of the pokemon lab and I can't seem to get it to go back to normal form. Is there any way to get it back to normal form?



I did this once before. Changed to rotom-h then got him back to his original.  I believe ye have to select the same appliance when yer asked which appliance ye want to use to get him back to original. If my memory serves me right. I was having the same trouble back then.


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 6, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I did this once before. Changed to rotom-h then got him back to his original.  I believe ye have to select the same appliance when yer asked which appliance ye want to use to get him back to original. If my memory serves me right. I was having the same trouble back then.



 That didn't work, it just kept saying Rotom refuses, or that he already is in that one.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 6, 2014)

All I have to transfer are some boring PokÃ©mon. I have a couple of minor Unova legendaries, but that's 'bout it. I usually keep my usual teams in their respective games in case I go back for something.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 6, 2014)

I got to battle 35 in Super Doubles with Noivern, Galvantula, Megazard Y, and Mienshao. Ended up losing because Charizard flinched and was outsped by stupid Jynx (which killed Mienshao). Then again Zard and Mien havn't been EV trained. (Two other matches were really close, an explosion that killed the last remaining mons that I was awarded victory to and Zard left with 2 HP.)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 6, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> That didn't work, it just kept saying Rotom refuses, or that he already is in that one.



If yer still wondering how. Ye just choose recall in the selection when ye press a on the boxes to change his form..


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll keep trying to get normal form rotom. 

Also, I never noticed how freakishly long celebi's arms are until last night.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm pleased to have finally gotten my favourite Pokemon on X last night ^.^

I was going to transfer my Shiftry over from Black, but he was bred on Pearl (because Dark Pulse wasn't available in Black) and his stats were pretty poor.

My new one has maxed attacks and defences. I was going for maxed speed but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 6, 2014)

I bred some kurt pokeball pokemon and THE POKEBALL CAN BE INHERITED.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 6, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I bred some kurt pokeball pokemon and THE POKEBALL CAN BE INHERITED.


Oh, now _that_ is awesome! So they actually did put the models for all the Kurt balls into the game?


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 6, 2014)

The pokeballs show up in my party, but i haven't used them in battle yet


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 6, 2014)

Fun fact:  Mewtwo was born on Feb. 6 (Mansion diary journals).

Fun fact 2:


			
				@Bulbagarden said:
			
		

> Seems that Mewtwo shares a birthday with a very interesting individual... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ â€¦ Coincidence? You be the judge.





Zraxi said:


> The pokeballs show up in my party, but i haven't used them in battle yet



They show up in battle when you toss out the Pokemon.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow. With the new item I've given to it, my lead Pokemon in the Maison is absolutely ripping through the opposing teams! If it doesn't OHKO them with a STAB, it'll almost surely leave them on low health!
Damn, I missed my old team.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

I missed my old team, too. Then it got slaughtered online and I promptly stuffed it back into the Pokebank.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I could play pokemon but I dont have money :/


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I missed my old team, too. Then it got slaughtered online and I promptly stuffed it back into the Pokebank.


Now that you mention it, I would be interested to see how well they work. In the days of Gen V when more of my friends played it, I was always eager for a battle and beat them all the time, but random matchups took ages to connect to! I haven't really looked for X Y battles yet, since I didn't have a complete team.
What's the battle spot like, is it a better experience than challenging passersby? I honestly haven't actually been on it yet.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Now that you mention it, I would be interested to see how well they work. In the days of Gen V when more of my friends played it, I was always eager for a battle and beat them all the time, but random matchups took ages to connect to! I haven't really looked for X Y battles yet, since I didn't have a complete team.
> What's the battle spot like, is it a better experience than challenging passersby? I honestly haven't actually been on it yet.



Just accept the fact you'll get your ass handed to you every time, even in ranked battles.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Now that you mention it, I would be interested to see how well they work. In the days of Gen V when more of my friends played it, I was always eager for a battle and beat them all the time, but random matchups took ages to connect to! I haven't really looked for X Y battles yet, since I didn't have a complete team.
> What's the battle spot like, is it a better experience than challenging passersby? I honestly haven't actually been on it yet.



Pefectly honest with you, I miss the old PVP Battle Tower system. Downloading all their information to play offline (and get my ass kicked by 3 OU dragons) gave me something to work for in climbing the ranks. But Battle Spot is kind of... like Wonder Trade but for battles. You send in 3 of your 6, and they are set to lvl50. Their names are reset to the regional standard too, so it takes the fun out of giving your Pokemon a hilarious nickname.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Pefectly honest with you, I miss the old PVP Battle Tower system. Downloading all their information to play offline (and get my ass kicked by 3 OU dragons) gave me something to work for in climbing the ranks. But Battle Spot is kind of... like Wonder Trade but for battles. You send in 3 of your 6, and they are set to lvl50. Their names are reset to the regional standard too, so it takes the fun out of giving your Pokemon a hilarious nickname.


Did you know that if you record a battle video, you can have a mock battle with the team in that video?



DrDingo said:


> Now that you mention it, I would be interested to see how well they work. In the days of Gen V when more of my friends played it, I was always eager for a battle and beat them all the time, but random matchups took ages to connect to! I haven't really looked for X Y battles yet, since I didn't have a complete team.
> What's the battle spot like, is it a better experience than challenging passersby? I honestly haven't actually been on it yet.


I don't really know, since I don't challenge passerby.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Just accept the fact you'll get your ass handed to you every time, even in ranked battles.


Sounds like a challenge. I'm up for that, even if I do get destroyed.
It's more fun when there's ramped-up tension because your PokÃ©mon are running out!


----------



## Misomie (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm kinda nervous about transferring my guys over. Someone said he had a pokemon named Mars and its name got reset on transfer. I have a Gallade I named Mars and I do not want him to be re-named to Gallade. D: I can't change his name to something else because he was from a restarted Platnium. This also makes me fear for some other of my mons. D:


----------



## SirRob (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah my Lucario's name from White 2 got changed. I forget what its name was exactly, but I named them all after food. It was kinda lame, 'cause it doesn't tell you what name they're gonna change, just that they're gonna change one. And you can't change it back once you transfer.

Ultimately though, you know it's the same Pokemon. A rose by any other name's still a rose, so it's no big deal.

Edit: The Lucario's name was Peanuts. Thanks Hall of Fame!


----------



## Antronach (Feb 7, 2014)

Nickname changes? Last thing I need is the pokemon off of our old Emerald/Colosseum files losing their nicknames, even if they are sorta cheesy. :<


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

On the plus side regarding nicknames, my SCIZOR and METAGROSS are now Scizor and Metagross, thanks to the automatic decapitalization from transferring PokÃ©mon that have Pre-Gen V origins.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm ok with decapitalization, but I have some pokemon that I gave nicknames for a reason (my first pokemon ever, my shiny Ray, my nuzlockers, my other favorite battles, ect). I'd just enter a hug rage is my more important mons lost their names. D:


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 8, 2014)

I just started transferring some of my older 'mons up to X, and gotta say, Kyurem is kinda terrifying in the amie. 0_o


EDIT: 

Also, apparently pokemon bank gives you a Celebi? I transferred my second box, and the girl is all, "Here have this Celebi!" Pretty nice little surprise!


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2014)

So, all I need now are the event legendaries.

That won't be difficult to get them. Right? ;-;


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone else collect Pokemon cards? I got a couple of XY packs today and they're super neat IMO


----------



## Falafox (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn, I really want Pokemon X now......3DS it's so expensive, I'll stick to the lite version I got on 2007 :v


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey, at least you don't have to pay $250 :V


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Damn, I really want Pokemon X now......3DS it's so expensive, I'll stick to the lite version I got on 2007 :v



Nintendo's naming strategy is terrible. The 3DS isn't a DS with 3D attached, it's a massive quality-of-life and hardware-specs upgrade with a whole bunch of new features that totally seperate it, in a very powerful way, from the old DS family.

Seriously, it's worth the upgrade. ^^


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> Nintendo's naming strategy is terrible. The 3DS isn't a DS with 3D attached, it's a massive quality-of-life and hardware-specs upgrade with a whole bunch of new features that totally seperate it, in a very powerful way, from the old DS family.
> 
> Seriously, it's worth the upgrade. ^^


Y'know, I was thinking exactly the same thing when I first watched the Wii U announcement. Shortly after I recall there being news on them discussing whether there should be a new name for it.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 8, 2014)

I've now bred two Smeargle with five IVs.  Unfortunately they are both the same gender....


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I've now bred two Smeargle with five IVs.  Unfortunately they are both the same gender....


With advances in science, this really shouldn't stop you.~


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish I could access pokebank while in the game. It's a pain in the ass to go back and forth so much.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2014)

This might just be me, but I wish you could access it on your computer. Like Miiverse.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> This might just be me, but I wish you could access it on your computer. Like Miiverse.


If you could just view them on the internet, yeah why not? But if it was anything else, I reckon they need to exercise real caution regarding hackers using it as a way to sneak on some hacked PokÃ©mon.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> This might just be me, but I wish you could access it on your computer. Like Miiverse.



I'm the opposite way. This kind of put me off Dream World. I like how Transporter and bank are apps on the DS.

As for Pokemon Bank, I've tested one box so far - "Fire". Of my Action Replay Pokemon generated on Ruby and Emerald, my 2 Ponytas made it through (one shiny), but Transporter did tell me that some Pokemon weren't going through. I assumed there was a legendary in there or something, but going back to have a look, it turned out to be my Blaziken. That makes sense considering it is level 3.

In hindsight, the nicknames I gave to most my Pokemon in Black are lame as hell. And it seems like they ALL have APPALLING IVs. About as minimal as they can get. I'm not sure whether it's coincidence or whether I was less picky about breeding for stats. But it's the one-offs too - my Victini is pretty appalling.

EDIT: My Deoxys and 2 Suicunes didn't make it through, but they are also minimal level.

Herpes, however, made it through without a name change.


----------



## Jags (Feb 9, 2014)

My legitimate Victini failed Bank's hack checks. I do not know why.


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2014)

Arceus, Shaymin, and Darkrai didn't make it through. They were all legitimate captures from generation IV, but that said, I used Action Replay to get the Event items which spawned their events.

Bummer. I wanted my Shaymin.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> My legitimate Victini failed Bank's hack checks. I do not know why.



That's odd. Maybe their hacking detection is a little too sensitive?



BRN said:


> Arceus, Shaymin, and Darkrai didn't make it through. They were all legitimate captures from generation IV, but that said, I used Action Replay to get the Event items which spawned their events.
> 
> Bummer. I wanted my Shaymin.



This on the other hand is pretty impressive^^ That it can detect that the PokÃ©mon itself was a legitimate capture but that you used a hacked item to trigger the event? It's a bummer that you can't get them into your game now  but at least this proves that they took pretty much all necessary steps to prevent people from importing hacked Mons


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> Arceus, Shaymin, and Darkrai didn't make it through. They were all legitimate captures from generation IV, but that said, I used Action Replay to get the Event items which spawned their events.
> 
> Bummer. I wanted my Shaymin.


Well, as for Arceus- The Azure flute item was never actually legitimately distributed. The only way to get Arceus in Gen IV was through giveaways.


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> This on the other hand is pretty impressive^^ That it can detect that the PokÃ©mon itself was a legitimate capture but that you used a hacked item to trigger the event? It's a bummer that you can't get them into your game now  but at least this proves that they took pretty much all necessary steps to prevent people from importing hacked Mons





DrDingo said:


> Well, as for Arceus- The Azure flute item was never actually legitimately distributed. The only way to get Arceus in Gen IV was through giveaways.



Yeah... the 'date' you caught the Pokemon is part of the metadata. I'm fairly sure that the hacking detection mechanism could easily be configured to exclude Pokemon if they were caught outside of their event dates. >.< 

That's my only guess, since they were legitimate captures.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yeah... the 'date' you caught the Pokemon is part of the metadata. I'm fairly sure that the hacking detection mechanism could easily be configured to exclude Pokemon if they were caught outside of their event dates. >.<
> 
> That's my only guess, since they were legitimate captures.


Well, only if caught _before_ that date, of course. The Members' Card and the Oak's Letter allow the PokÃ©mon to be caught at any time after receiving the item. But it really depends on whether Nintendo are digging that deep, setting specific date restrictions on specific PokÃ©mon.


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, only if caught _before_ that date, of course. The Members' Card and the Oak's Letter allow the PokÃ©mon to be caught at any time after receiving the item. But it really depends on whether Nintendo are digging that deep, setting specific date restrictions on specific PokÃ©mon.



Thing is, they'd want to ban hacked Pokemon - that's their goal. And I can't really see any other way to identify how they identified my Pokemon, you know? 

Gah, I'm actually really dissapointed. Mah Shaymin!


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats bullshit, so there's no possible "legal" way to actually catch them all then?
The whole franchises friggin tagline?


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Thats bullshit, so there's no possible "legal" way to actually catch them all then?
> The whole franchises friggin tagline?


Events 'n stuff- Gotta download 'em all!

Though if you wanna get technical, the Dream World Arceus event allowed players to catch it in the Entralink Forest. It counts!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally got chaining to work properly with the Poke Radar in XY.  They don't really explain much about how to do it, but when you're doing it right, it's obvious.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm too lazy to chain :V


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 9, 2014)

Holy crap, my PokÃ©mon Black is an absolute treasure trove! The least full PC box I have has still got 27 PokÃ©mon in it! This is the game I transferred all my shinies, legends, and old favourites to from previous gens. Now to decide what to transfer!


----------



## Jags (Feb 9, 2014)

My Pokedex makes me sad, blank spaces I can not fill.


----------



## chocomage (Feb 9, 2014)

What happens if it detects a pokemon is a hack?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 9, 2014)

chocomage said:


> What happens if it detects a pokemon is a hack?



It simply tells you that there's a problem with one or more 'mons, and that they won't be going through to the bank.

If you go back to your PC in-game, they'll still be there.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> If you could just view them on the internet, yeah why not? But if it was anything else, I reckon they need to exercise real caution regarding hackers using it as a way to sneak on some hacked PokÃ©mon.


just viewing it, yeah. So I could have an easy way of checking the bank while playing the game.

Edit: You know, I'm dumb for not noticing this the first time I used it. The Pokemon Link menu uses the Wifi theme from the past Pokemon games. That song's kinda nostalgic to me, reminding me of when I used to stay up all night in bed playing Pokemon Diamond online. I was sorta disappointed not to hear it at all in this game, it's not even on the soundtrack. But here it is! I'm really happy to hear it again. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 10, 2014)

Is anyone having the same problem? I'm trying to connect to the Internet on my mobile phone but I can't seem to get a stable connection. I was planning on using the gts during my work break but it seems I'm wasting my time since it keeps disconnecting me. I don't have this problem when I'm at home using wifi. Just my mobile hotspot. 



BRN said:


> Yeah... the 'date' you caught the Pokemon is part of the metadata. I'm fairly sure that the hacking detection mechanism could easily be configured to exclude Pokemon if they were caught outside of their event dates. >.<
> 
> That's my only guess, since they were legitimate captures.



I also believe that ribbons and the pokeballs their in is another check.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think I've ever successfully connected online with my 3DS in a public space.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 10, 2014)

I give up. I'll just deposit the poke later when I get home.

On the other hand. I just hatched a female magician fennekin a minute ago with all 4 egg moves(hypnosis heat wave mirror coat and wish) and inside a Dive Ball. ... After a week. Lol. Now all I need to do is get some ivs on it. Whew. Breeding is hard work. I got rejects if anyone wants before i dump em all into wonder trade.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 11, 2014)

Apparently I've been overlooking O-powers. I tried maxing out catch power and then I was able to catch mewtwo with a quick ball!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 11, 2014)

so.. diancie (rock/fairy) has just been announced. now there is 719 pokemon to collect. wish theyd bring out the event over here where im at.



Mr. Sparta said:


> Apparently I've been overlooking O-powers. I tried maxing out catch power and then I was able to catch mewtwo with a quick ball!



befriending power really help evolving pokemon with friendship based evolutions. i got my espeon quite fast since i needed one to breed egg moves.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 12, 2014)

Would a Pokemon MMORPG really be like this?


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Would a Pokemon MMORPG really be like this?



I hate how butthurt people get at a console or updated pokemon game, if done rightly it could be awesome. Obviously there would have to be some kind of cap where you can only interact with same leveled players.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

XY's basically an MMO already.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone here has played PokeMMO? It is just fire red but massive multiplayer, it's so fun to play with friends at the same time and completing the game. It is still unfinished, but I completed the main story and had a blast. Never touched it since, everyone has the perfect team all shinies and EV trained.
My strat is to have 5 magikarps low level and 1 magikarp level 10 with tackle. You will get wrek.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 13, 2014)

It's prolly just me but I can't help but think diancie is related to Carbink.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> It's prolly just me but I can't help but think diancie is related to Carbink.


I bet that, like Carbink, it'll be hella defensive as well!
A defensive legendary would be pretty interesting. Imagine- like a Shuckle that actually deals decent damage!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2014)

Carbink can take just as much of a pounding as Shuckle can.  Unless you're talking Steel (or Grass, or Ground).


----------



## Misomie (Feb 13, 2014)

Carbink is to Diancie as Luvdisc is to Alomomola. 

I doubt carbink will evolve and/or become Diancie.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd imagine the relationship would be something akin to Manaphy and Phione. Though not necessarily in terms of mechanics.

---

Edit: Speak of the devil, we just got a trailer for it.

[yt]FcGXa9IJetY[/yt]



			
				PokemonXY.com said:
			
		

> Diancie is an extremely rare PokÃ©mon, created when Carbink undergoes a strange mutation. Its glittering pink body is said to be the most beautiful sight in the world.
> 
> Diancie can create diamonds out of thin air by compressing the carbon in the atmosphere with its hands. It uses these jewels in battle to attack enemies and protect itself.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, how about that? Diancie's relation to Carbink has been officially confirmed! 
From the official Pokedex entry: 'A sudden transformation of Carbink, its pink, glimmering body is said to be the loveliest sight in the whole world.'

EDIT: Damn it, SirRob! You beat me to it!


----------



## Distorted (Feb 14, 2014)

Did Diancie 1 shot a Goodra....with a special attack? Granted it was a super effective hit but still....


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2014)

Whew! I finished the National Pokedex for the first time ever last night, bar a couple event legendaries. I actually restarted my Heart Gold file so I could get the legendaries from there and swap them through the GTS for legendaries I didn't have. I tried to speed run it, but it took a pretty long time! I even lost to Whitney's Miltank. :\


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2014)

I have successfully bred two Smeargle with 6 IV's.

...of zero.

Yes, they are Smeargle in the bottom % of all Smeargle.  I named them Zero and Zilch.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm impressed, I've always wanted to try that. It's actually harder to do that than to get one with perfect IVs, I think.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm impressed, I've always wanted to try that. It's actually harder to do that than to get one with perfect IVs, I think.


No, once you get started it's actually the same.  The only real difference is you don't have Friend Safari or baby Pokemon (who are guaranteed to have 2-3 flawless IVs) to get you started with (I literally took dozens of my Pokemon out of the PC solely to find out which ones had zeros in their IVs).


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 15, 2014)

I seriously hope Diancie is not a Gamestop event. The closest Gamestop to me is like 100 miles away at least. =n=
I hate living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 15, 2014)

So recently I got wondertraded a pokerus ditto. 2 hours later I made my totodile army into an infected armada. I say my day was pretty successful.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 15, 2014)

I was playing my brother's Sapphire version once and his Pokemon caught Pokerus. He got mad at me for "breaking his game".

I already knew about it, but it was a waste of time telling him that it was normal.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll be honest, I freaked out a little the first time I saw Pokerus, too.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'll be honest, I freaked out a little the first time I saw Pokerus, too.


I remember the first time I saw PokÃ©rus. 
Once upon a time, I traded a graveler from my PokÃ©mon Ruby to my brother's PokÃ©mon Sapphire. Then I saw it evolved and I wanted it back.
My Brother told me I could only have it if I restarted the game and traded him a Treecko. Stupidly, I agreed.
I got my Golem, which not only ignored me in battle, but also had PokÃ©rus. I thought the two things were linked.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2014)

Twitch plays PokÃ©mon.
All viewers control the game through commands entered in chat. But no one selects them, the commands are directly taked from the chat to the game automatically! The result is absolute chaos XD
They've been at it for almost 4 days straight and are currently trying to get to the rock tunnel^^


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I remember the first time I saw PokÃ©rus.
> Once upon a time, I traded a graveler from my PokÃ©mon Ruby to my brother's PokÃ©mon Sapphire. Then I saw it evolved and I wanted it back.
> My Brother told me I could only have it if I restarted the game and traded him a Treecko. Stupidly, I agreed.
> I got my Golem, which not only ignored me in battle, but also had PokÃ©rus. I thought the two things were linked.


Ha, that stinks. Those sorts of associations are so hard to beat out of yourself. It took me a while to realize Venomoth wasn't a Psychic, even though it knew lots of Psychic moves. I remember getting confused that Venomoth was taking super effective damage from my brother's Mewtwo, while I wasn't doing very effective damage against it.



CaptainCool said:


> Twitch plays PokÃ©mon.
> All viewers control the game through commands entered in chat. But no one selects them, the commands are directly taked from the chat to the game automatically! The result is absolute chaos XD
> They've been at it for almost 4 days straight and are currently trying to get to the rock tunnel^^


I saw a topic about this on GameFAQs and saw a few gifs... pretty funny stuff. I'm impressed he's made it even that far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I saw a topic about this on GameFAQs and saw a few gifs... pretty funny stuff. I'm impressed he's made it even that far.



It really is impressive! But on the other hand... It's been 5 hours and they are still in the rock tunnel XD

Edit: They just made it to Lavender Town!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2014)

I saw yesterday and they were on the ledge of hell and today I come back and they got through the stupid tunnel with flash and beat surge and are in celadon? Wow. Then I watched for 20 minutes as they tried to cut the tree to get to Erika and gave up watching. I'llcheck back some other time.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> I saw yesterday and they were on the ledge of hell and today I come back and they got through the stupid tunnel with flash and beat surge and are in celadon? Wow. Then I watched for 20 minutes as they tried to cut the tree to get to Erika and gave up watching. I'llcheck back some other time.



It's addictive watching, but... I have things that need doing =(


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> I saw yesterday and they were on the ledge of hell and today I come back and they got through the stupid tunnel with flash and beat surge and are in celadon? Wow. Then I watched for 20 minutes as they tried to cut the tree to get to Erika and gave up watching. I'llcheck back some other time.



They are actually inside the gym now! XD But what impresses me the most is that they manage to get PokÃ©mon evolves without some asshole giving the command to press B  Last time I watched they still had a level 38 Pidgeotto but it actually evolved now.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Mega Lucario was banned by Smogon. N-not that I care. -Sob-

I need that thing to deal with Mega Kangaskhan, so I'm gonna keep using it.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Mega Lucario was banned by Smogon. N-not that I care. -Sob-
> 
> I need that thing to deal with Mega Kangaskhan, so I'm gonna keep using it.


Y'know, I followed Smogon's rules in Gen V because an organised battle was the best way to have a good match. I know it's been said before, but now with the improved battle spot and passerby battles, I'm just gonna put down Smogon's rules and stick with Nintendo's 'no legendary' rule. I don't need Smogon stuff to have a fun time with strangers now!
Probably.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Mega Lucario was banned by Smogon. N-not that I care. -Sob-
> 
> I need that thing to deal with Mega Kangaskhan, so I'm gonna keep using it.



Well that blows. What reason did they give for it?

Twitchplayspokemon just looked at Ivysaur in the PokÃ©dex over and over again, probably for comfort :c And now they are struggling to get away from the PC again XD
Before that they were in the fighting gym. I am completely amazed that they managed to get this far! But I am pretty sure that things are gonna come to a stop when they reach  the puzzles that need more accuracy. Victory road is gonna kill them 

Edit: NOOOOO! They just released a bunch of PokÃ©mans by accident! X'D They released Charmeleon and Jay Leno :c
At least they still have Pidgeot... If they had released it the whole thing would have been over. It's their only (somewhat) competent PokÃ©mon.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 17, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Well that blows. What reason did they give for it?


Lucario's naturally (somewhat) fast and has great mixed physical/special Attacks to begin with.  Combined with automatically learning Swords Dance / Nasty Plot to seriously boost either one, has access to priority moves (ExtremeSpeed and Bullet Punch), Mega form grants it even stronger attack power plus Adaptability (which boosts Fighting-type moves by 33% compared to normal).  Seriously, what's _not_ to love about getting your whole team swept by a single Lucario?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Lucario's naturally (somewhat) fast and has great mixed physical/special Attacks to begin with.  Combined with automatically learning Swords Dance / Nasty Plot to seriously boost either one, has access to priority moves (ExtremeSpeed and Bullet Punch), Mega form grants it even stronger attack power plus Adaptability (which boosts Fighting-type moves by 33% compared to normal).  Seriously, what's _not_ to love about getting your whole team swept by a single Lucario?



I know, but flat out banning it does strike me as odd. That's like saying there is nothing to counter it with.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2014)

The thing is, because Mega Lucario can run different sets, it's unpredictable and that makes it almost impossible to counter it.

I might've said this before, but this problem doesn't really exist in a 3v3 format, because you can customize your team to deal with it. In a 6v6 format you don't have that luxury.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The thing is, because Mega Lucario can run different sets, it's unpredictable and that makes it almost impossible to counter it.



Where I come from that is called a challenge XD
I really just see this as a problem if Mega Lucario starts popping up in every team. That would get ridiculous.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I really just see this as a problem if Mega Lucario starts popping up in every team. That would get ridiculous.


That's basically why was considered for a ban. Because it's so strong, everyone uses it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2014)

C'mon, we all know the answer is Thunder Wave Klefki.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 17, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Where I come from that is called a challenge XD
> I really just see this as a problem if Mega Lucario starts popping up in every team. That would get ridiculous.


As furry as I am, even before X and Y I've found Lucario to be a bit.. overrated.
I mean, it _is_ powerful. It's just that it has become a bit of a clichÃ©. Both in battling and through the gratuitous amount of Lucario-lovers.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm currently trying to obtain a Kalos Articuno, but . . . I gotta say, Moltres gets absolutely no love 

Seriously, there are hundreds of Moltres on the GTS but you can count the number of Articunos on one hand ... what gives?

In other news, I just Nest Balled a female Poison Heal Breloom in the Safari.  And almost nicknamed it "Breloomurder".  Thank you, expanded 12-character limit!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm currently trying to obtain a Kalos Articuno, but . . . I gotta say, Moltres gets absolutely no love
> 
> Seriously, there are hundreds of Moltres on the GTS but you can count the number of Articunos on one hand ... what gives?
> 
> In other news, I just Nest Balled a female Poison Heal Breloom in the Safari.  And almost nicknamed it "Breloomurder".  Thank you, expanded 12-character limit!



The legendary bird you can catch depends on the starter that you chose. So if there are so many Moltres around that can only mean that froggy seems to be the most popular starter 

In other news, Twitch Plays PokÃ©mon switched to a voting system. The viewers now vote on the next command instead of using all commands posted in chat.
That seems to be helpful for the progress but it is FAR less entertaining than the old system :T


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> As furry as I am, even before X and Y I've found Lucario to be a bit.. overrated.
> I mean, it _is_ powerful. It's just that it has become a bit of a clichÃ©. Both in battling and through the gratuitous amount of Lucario-lovers.



Lucario's popularity isn't even fair. It drowns out all the genuinely attractive designs of some less-loved PokÃ©mon by being a st00pid anthro. 

Like, Linoone is fucking _badass_, but no. Lucario. :C

EDIT: LOOK AT THIS SHIT >:C


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys you make me feel so unoriginal for fapping to Lucario [noparse][/noparse]

I really ought to branch out more huh


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Guys you make me feel so unoriginal for fapping to Lucario [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> I really ought to branch out more huh



Don't worry. There are also still tons of people who fap to Crystal and Renamon. It's ok to be unoriginal ;3

Twitch Plays PokÃ©mon got yet a new change. The "players" can now vote on the control system by voting for "democracy" or "anarchy". Anarchy is the old system where every entered command is being executed, democracy is the new voting system that gives the added bonus of command chains (like left2down2 to move two spaces to the left and two spaces down). The system that passes 75% of the total votes is being activated, right now the vast majority of people in chat favor democracy and they are actually doing some good progress that way.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> The legendary bird you can catch depends on the starter that you chose. So if there are so many Moltres around that can only mean that froggy seems to be the most popular starter


But with Pokemon Bank now open, not all of them are Kalos caught.  That's what I'm looking for, too.  (It seems like Kalos legendaries are guaranteed to have 3 flawless stats.  My Yveltal has flawless HP, Defense, and Speed.)


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 18, 2014)

But Renamon's hot...


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 18, 2014)

BRN said:


> Lucario's popularity isn't even fair. It drowns out all the genuinely attractive designs of some less-loved PokÃ©mon by being a st00pid anthro.
> 
> Like, Linoone is fucking _badass_, but no. Lucario. :C
> 
> EDIT: LOOK AT THIS SHIT >:C


I've always thought Linoone was pretty awesome.
Dayum, if only the metagame was more balanced. Just imagine if one could actually use some of their favourite-looking PokÃ©mon in battles without getting destroyed!


----------



## Distorted (Feb 18, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I've always thought Linoone was pretty awesome.
> Dayum, if only the metagame was more balanced. Just imagine if one could actually use some of their favourite-looking PokÃ©mon in battles without getting destroyed!



I really do hate that. I've always preferred Flygon over Garchomp, but sadly Flygon is like the forgotten child that got outshined by his older sibling. Plus with all the fairys and ubers floating around, I doubt the poor thing could get a hit in.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

It's fun to beat high tier Pokemon with low tier ones though, just like in any competitive game. 
There's also stuff like Baton Pass and Reflect to support a weaker Pokemon.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 18, 2014)

Or that fantastic moment of pride when Shiftry and Froslass win a few battles.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> But Renamon's hot...



I want to agree and yet I also really don't... I am confused :c


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 18, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I want to agree and yet I also really don't... I am confused :c



To be honest, I think there are hotter in terms of appearance. It's her personality that makes her hot ^.^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> To be honest, I think there are hotter in terms of appearance. It's her personality that makes her hot ^.^



Never watched a single Digimon episode with her XD


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Guys you make me feel so unoriginal for fapping to Lucario [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> I really ought to branch out more huh


Wait, there are people that don't? :V

*is shot*


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> But Renamon's hot...



This man gets it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 18, 2014)

Agreed about Lucario being overrated... Wolf is a better Smash Bros. character #SemiDoesntGetIt


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

Wolf's better fap material too.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wolf's better fap material too.



Well with that voice, of course he is.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

I saw this woofy burly lucario in fa that I fap to. Is that bad?

Lol. But on other news! I got a notification! I'm qualified for the xy beta competition! Man. I wasn't expecting it this late. Now I need to make my team for doubles. I didn't bother anymore since I thought I wouldn't get in. *rush mode activate*


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, it is bad. Do you have a link?

I'm not gonna bother making a doubles team for that tournament... I don't have the time. :\


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I saw this woofy burly lucario in fa that I fap to. Is that bad?


Twinky ones are better.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Twinky ones are better.



To each their own. I prefer bearish. Lol

@sirrob I'd link ye but I'm at work right now. I'll also need to dig through. Haha. 

If I can't make it. I'll just use this incomplete singles team I have ready.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

I stalked your FA and found it. :d Is that awkward??
It's the Kuma one, yeah? I was really into that artist when I first started FA, since TF's sorta my thing.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes. It is awkward. Do it more often. Lol
I haven't really updated my fa for quite some time. But I'm hoping to change that soon. I'm planning something big. And it involves this sketch.

And yeah.  That one. There are some more in pixiv if ye have an account there. 

BTW.  Here's a sneak peek at what I'm planning: https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7q5mgd7394p844/Sketch156102955.png

It ain't done yet and I still need to fix stuff on it. But yeah.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

You've definitely got the sort of style I like. That someone in particular?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

It's a friend of mine. He wanted to be my promo pic guy. So I used him in the pic.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

Promo pic? I'm sure he'll be very happy with how his character turns out. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah. I'm planning on opening up a special commission thing. Gym battle commissions. 6v6 pokemon battle and if ye win against me I draw yer character showing off the badge ye win from me. Still working out the details.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, that sounds fun! [noparse][/noparse]
Hope it goes well.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah. I'm hoping so too. Once I finish this pic. I'll need to prep my gym team. And hope for challengers.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

You'll get challengers easily, people eat these sorta contests up.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2014)

I mistyped 'Xerneas' on an FA search.  There was presumably one result, but I didn't have Adult content enabled on my search so it didn't show up.

Conveniently, it also means I can still sleep at night.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 18, 2014)

Can we all stop talking about the things you touch yourselves to? This is the pokemon thread, not the "blatantly against the rules masturbation thread".


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2014)

Right, I forgot that was a new rule. Sorry.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You'll get challengers easily, people eat these sorta contests up.



Currently gonna be problematic for me tho since I think I maxed out 100 friends for my 3ds. Gonna need to delete some. But I'm having a hard time choosing whose safaris I should abandon.

Oh. As a side note. I just realized that my incomplete singles team looks kinda decent for doubles.


----------



## Jags (Feb 19, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Yeah. I'm planning on opening up a special commission thing. Gym battle commissions. 6v6 pokemon battle and if ye win against me I draw yer character showing off the badge ye win from me. Still working out the details.



Coolest idea I've heard today. Awesome.

On a somewhat related note, just started my attempt at a decent team. So far I have Fennekin and Eevee (Sylveon). Might use Lucario, stuck after that D:


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Coolest idea I've heard today. Awesome.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, just started my attempt at a decent team. So far I have Fennekin and Eevee (Sylveon). Might use Lucario, stuck after that D:


You might want a flier, grass type or a Pokemon with Levitate to round out your Ground weakness.


----------



## WarWolf263 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay! Newbie! Everyone point and laugh!... Now that is out of the way... What's up? I enjoy dark types, and have a pretty good mono type team made, at least in my opinion. But , that isn't entirely why I am posting here. Since y'all are a bunch of pokenerds like me, I'm sure that you will love us over at EPL (pkmnleague.boards.net). It's a relatively new forum, but we are an enjoyable crew. Feel free to check us out. P.S. my FC is 1006-0260-4900


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2014)

Reading news articles about that Twitch stream is downright hilarious.

This one comes as a surprise to me (though I'm not sure if it really should have):

http://teespring.com/allhailthehelixfossil


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, loving this TPP. I've been watching it like the past 4 days all day in the background of whatever else I'm doing.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 20, 2014)

WarWolf263 said:


> Yay! Newbie! Everyone point and laugh!... Now that is out of the way... What's up? I enjoy dark types, and have a pretty good mono type team made, at least in my opinion. But , that isn't entirely why I am posting here. Since y'all are a bunch of pokenerds like me, I'm sure that you will love us over at EPL (pkmnleague.boards.net). It's a relatively new forum, but we are an enjoyable crew. Feel free to check us out. P.S. my FC is 1006-0260-4900


I'll add ya.
Y'know, we once _did_ do a mono-type tournament on FAF. I chose ice-type and I got smashed :c


----------



## Misomie (Feb 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'll add ya.
> Y'know, we once _did_ do a mono-type tournament on FAF. I chose ice-type and I got smashed :c



I still use my Thunder team as my main battle team however I'm starting to get a tad bored of them. I'm thinking of going mono bug this time.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 20, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I still use my Thunder team as my main battle team however I'm starting to get a tad bored of them. I'm thinking of going mono bug this time.


Y'know, I've always thought Bug is an underrated type. It has brilliant resistances.
Shame is, so many bug-types are early-game and a little underpowered.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Y'know, I've always thought Bug is an underrated type. It has brilliant resistances.
> Shame is, so many bug-types are early-game and a little underpowered.



There's always Scizor and volcarona and genesect and pinsir and heracross.  3 of which get access to mega evolutions too.
Then there's shuckle and shedinja.
Not to mention compound eyes powder moves get boosted accuracy.  An almost 100 percent accurate sleep powder I is something to watch out for. 
And one of my favorite moves is bug type.. quiver dance.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 20, 2014)

Plus Galvantula or Ariados can set up Sticky Web and there are the speed boosting batoners. Have you seen the power of mega Pinsir? Aerialate Quick Attack and Return~ Scizor is a huge threat, and Heracross is a beast. Bugs are wicked awesome. X3


----------



## WarWolf263 (Feb 20, 2014)

My gym team is dark type. I'm thinking of reworking my bisharp though. Use knock off instead of sucker punch


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'll add ya.
> Y'know, we once _did_ do a mono-type tournament on FAF. I chose ice-type and I got smashed :c



hahah

ice type

smashed

cause it's weak against fighting

(R.I.P. bird team. ;v; )


----------



## Distorted (Feb 20, 2014)

Why are you so good Rob!? Noone around here plays like that. I forgot what playing a good person felt like.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2014)

Because the worst Pokemon I use are UU. GG by the way, very fun battle!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2014)

The topmost level of Hotel Richissisme contains all the best dialogue in the game


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2014)

The battle competition started! I'm using my singles team, but it actually allows for some good doubles strategies. I think I'm getting better at prediction in double battles, although there's a lot of tactics I'm not familiar with yet.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol. Yeah. I lost my first battle cuz of luck. I would've won but the low accuracy got me there. XD
Gonna change it to a more reliable move. Or not. Forgot the battle box is locked. Lol

Gonna wait to play later cuz it seems my connection is acting up again. I wanted to play during my lunch break.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, I don't like getting screwed over by accuracy. It's actually kept me from using Pokemon like Noivern, since their main STAB doesn't have perfect accuracy.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2014)

I knew I should ve changed it. I was contemplating on changing before I registered. But I thought it would be nice risk. Haha. Oh well. 

Man work is starting to be a drag. I wanna go home now. Lol.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 21, 2014)

People have gotten their hands on two unreleased mega stones. They're being duped and distributed. They've also shown up in passerby battles and BattleSpot.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Because the worst Pokemon I use are UU. GG by the way, very fun battle!


The most effective sweeper I have is UU :c Is that bad? :I


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

It's only bad if you care about being good.



Misomie said:


> People have gotten their hands on two unreleased mega stones. They're being duped and distributed. They've also shown up in passerby battles and BattleSpot.


I haven't seem them yet, but it's not too surprising. The game's been hacked for a while now, it just hasn't been distributed. I wonder if the event legends will start popping up on people's teams.

---

[yt]pCZnxBVfhqQ[/yt]

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2014)

I just discovered that the Luxray family looks _awesome_ in Moon Balls.  Blue and black, with that tinge of yellow . . . it matches them perfectly.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 21, 2014)

Once that Crobat used double team I knew it was over...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

I am just embarrassing myself so bad in this battle competition, I think the first few matches were just beginner's luck. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am just embarrassing myself so bad in this battle competition, I think the first few matches were just beginner's luck. [noparse][/noparse]


Ah, I haven't even tried the battle competition yet! I should give it a go sometime.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2014)

Has the current online social experiment already been discussed here?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, I haven't even tried the battle competition yet! I should give it a go sometime.


You had to register for it unless you were a part of the last Pokemon BW2 competition.
You're not missing much though, just THUNDER WAVE EVERYWHERE [noparse][/noparse]



lupinealchemist said:


> Has the current online social experiment already been discussed here?


We can always talk about it more! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> We can always talk about it more! [noparse][/noparse]


Abby and Jay Leno's deeds of valor will be remembered.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am just embarrassing myself so bad in this battle competition, I think the first few matches were just beginner's luck. [noparse][/noparse]



Good to know im not the only one. Lol
I feel ye. If yer having trouble with thunder wave. I'm having trouble with trick room. I didn't register a slow pokemon at all. That and I feel like the game is rigged to let low accuracy moves get misses. 4 times in a row my 75 accurate move gets avoided by the opponent. 

Man that smeargle with dark void got me good.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Good to know im not the only one. Lol
> I feel ye. If yer having trouble with thunder wave. I'm having trouble with trick room. I didn't register a slow pokemon at all.
> 
> Man that smeargle with dark void got me good.


JEEeZ

I haven't actually run into any crazy strategies like that, not yet. The most rage-inducing strategy I've seen so far is Perish Song from Politoed along with Protect spam.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You had to register for it unless you were a part of the last Pokemon BW2 competition.
> You're not missing much though, just THUNDER WAVE EVERYWHERE [noparse][/noparse]


Oh hold on, I was thinking of something else. The Battle Institute.

But still, I *was* part of that BW2 competition!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> JEEeZ
> 
> I haven't actually run into any crazy strategies like that, not yet. The most rage-inducing strategy I've seen so far is Perish Song from Politoed along with Protect spam.



The perish song I had was from a Murkrow with protect too. 
And I just realized how easy it was to set up trick room in doubles.  

I did have a battle with a team of dittos. It leaves a bad taste in my maw to have to beat my own pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, Trick Room's a big strategy. But not as big as Thunder Wave spam, apparently..! [noparse]  [/noparse]

---

Okay, that last match was just so stupidly ridiculous, although it was my fault for screwing up the first turn.

Lucario/Zoroark vs. Glaceon/Abomasnow

Turn 1: Lucario Mega Evolves. Abomasnow uses Protect. Zoroark uses Flamethrower on Abomasnow. Lucario uses Close Combat on Abomasnow. Glaceon uses Blizzard. Zoroark faints. Lucario is frozen. Zoroark is replaced with Roserade.

Turn 2: Lucario switches out for Sylveon. Roserade uses Aromatherapy. Lucario is unfrozen. Abomasnow uses Blizzard. Sylveon is frozen. Glaceon uses Blizzard. Roserade faints. Roserade is replaced with Lucario.

Turn 3: Lucario uses Close Combat on Glaceon. It misses. Sylveon is still frozen. Abomasnow uses Blizzard. Glaceon uses Blizzard. Sylveon and Lucario faint.

---

Hey, I actually ran into a Dark Void Smeargle just now. I was able to predict it and win the match thanks to you, Fox!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, Trick Room's a big strategy. But not as big as Thunder Wave spam, apparently..! [noparse]  [/noparse]
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I remember that one battle where my whole team got paralyzed from thunder wave.  My priority moves saved me from it tho. I still lost in the end tho. 

---
Reminds me of my mistake. 
Ninetales/pangoro vs smeargle/musharna
Turn one.. smeargle uses dark void. Ninetales and pangoro sleeps. Musharna uses trick room. Biggest mistake I made was switching both of them out. I actually felt so stupid that time. Lol Next turn smeargle uses dark void again. Now all my pokemon are sleeping. Rest is history. Never got a chance to wake up


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark Void's pretty cheap, it might not have done any good to stay in, anyway.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2014)

True that. Tho pangoro is immune to dream Eater.  

Also. Is it just me or mega kangaskhan seems like a staple. Almost all the teams I battled had one.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> True that. Tho pangoro is immune to dream Eater.
> 
> Also. Is it just me or mega kangaskhan seems like a staple. Almost all the teams I battled had one.


Mega Kangaskhan is considered the best mega evolution in the game. I see Mega Mawile more often in general, though. The latter also gives me more trouble, since even with my checks I can't seem to OHKO it.

---

Okay, okay? This person just used Wide Guard five times in succession. 

"This attack has a 1/X chance of being successful, where X starts at 1 and doubles each time this move is successfully used."

So that last Wide Guard? A 1/16 chance. I don't know why you would make that gamble, but you won because of it, so hooray!

Edit: OH. Okay. So it was changed this gen. You can spam it forever apparently.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You can spam it forever apparently.


I thought the current operation was that if you use a Protect-like move on the previous turn there's a flat 50% chance of failure, end of story.  So five times in a row is just a 1/16 chance.


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2014)

Right, opinion guys. I have 4 for my team, 2 special sweep and 2 physical - Delphox, Sylveon, Cacturne, and Lucario. I'd like to use a baton passer, but I'm uncertain whether to go for Mr Mime or Ninjask, and I have no clue what to do with the last slot.

Watcha reckon?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Right, opinion guys. I have 4 for my team, 2 special sweep and 2 physical - Delphox, Sylveon, Cacturne, and Lucario. I'd like to use a baton passer, but I'm uncertain whether to go for Mr Mime or Ninjask, and I have no clue what to do with the last slot.
> 
> Watcha reckon?



id prolly go with ninjask on this one. since he has access to swords dance and speed boost which would be better to baton pass. that and mr mime has really low HP.. (and i dont like how he looks. lol. thats just me)

for your last slot, id prolly go with either (just my opinions):
a) rapin spinner/defogger to clear entry hazards that may be troublesome for your sweepers; or
b) a bulky entry hazard setter; or
c) PANGORO!!! cuz he is so badass! (lol. this is obviously me kidding, unless parting shot will work for you) 


EDIT:
hey guys.. i need help.. how would you go about in deleteing a friend card to make room for more friend codes? im torn between deleting people who havent been online much, people i dont know, or duplicate friend safaris. but i really dont want to delete them. why cant we have more friend codes. 100 friend limit sucks. 

and btw.. what exactly happens to friend codes that you delete. I know that i deletes their friend safari. but how about in the game of the guys i deleted? do i still show up? does it delete my third pokemon in their safari?

COMPETITION EDIT:
I just got ass kicked by another dark void smeargle.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> EDIT:
> hey guys.. i need help.. how would you go about in deleteing a friend card to make room for more friend codes? im torn between deleting people who havent been online much, people i dont know, or duplicate friend safaris. but i really dont want to delete them. why cant we have more friend codes. 100 friend limit sucks.
> 
> and btw.. what exactly happens to friend codes that you delete. I know that i deletes their friend safari. but how about in the game of the guys i deleted? do i still show up? does it delete my third pokemon in their safari?


http://www.wikihow.com/Delete-a-Nintendo-3DS-Friend-Code

I had to look it up 'cause I wasn't sure myself!
From my cursory glance at the topic, it seems that the friend's friend safari will be removed on your end, but not their's.



Stratadrake said:


> I thought the current operation was that if you use a Protect-like move on the previous turn there's a flat 50% chance of failure, end of story.  So five times in a row is just a 1/16 chance.


Quick Guard and Wide Guard are exceptions this gen. They still count towards Protect and its kin failing, but they themselves can be used successively.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Delete-a-Nintendo-3DS-Friend-Code
> 
> I had to look it up 'cause I wasn't sure myself!
> From my cursory glance at the topic, it seems that the friend's friend safari will be removed on your end, but not their's.



oh. i know how to delete friend cards. i guess what i meant wasnt clear.. i was asking. if ye were in my position of having to chose which friends ye would delete, how would ye go about it. in other words, which friend cards would you choose to delete. im really having trouble since i dont want o lose their friend safaris.

aah. thats good to know. at least they would still have my freidn safari then.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, okay. Reading it again, that was clear and I just misinterpreted. If I were you, I'd remove people I didn't know first, then people who I don't really interact with regularly. I'd try to keep the ones with good Friend Safaris, and I'd definitely keep close friends, even if they're inactive.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2014)

I am just in disbelief that the Togekiss I fought survived both my Garchomp's Poison Jab and my Mega Lucario's Bullet Punch, two moves I gave them almost exclusively to handle Togekiss. And they're my sweepers, too!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am just in disbelief that the Togekiss I fought survived both my Garchomp's Poison Jab and my Mega Lucario's Bullet Punch, two moves I gave them almost exclusively to handle Togekiss. And they're my sweepers, too!



i feel ye. just sucks to see yer own super effective moves not make that much of a difference.
on the other hand.. what sucks more is that during my final battle of the day, i apparntly got disconnected from my net connection. and i was winning too. lol. lucky guy.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 23, 2014)

So I just had a longer look at Twitch Plays Pokemon and watched it for a while.
Wow, this is brilliant. The whole time I've been watching, all they've done is walk round in circles in a cave, make 2 of their Pokemon faint and catch a Geodude!

Hell, I'm surprised they even got 6 gym badges in 10 days!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm so upset that I missed all the Zapdos stuff. Damn thing called sleep. When I last saw, they were stuck by the same ledge for an hour or so.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2014)

Darn, the competition ended and I was only 4 battles away from hitting the match limit (60 matches)! 
The last match ended in a win though, so I'm happy. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't watch Twtich Plays Pokemon, it's too slow paced for me and random. Unpopular opinion.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Darn, the competition ended and I was only 4 battles away from hitting the match limit (60 matches)!
> The last match ended in a win though, so I'm happy. [noparse][/noparse]



Got in all 60 battles. last one ended in a default. but yeah. 

now that that is over, im back to breeding again and completing my dex. lol. 
why is it so hard to get extra evolution stones!!! 



SirRob said:


> Oh, okay. Reading it again, that was clear and I just misinterpreted. If I were you, I'd remove people I didn't know first, then people who I don't really interact with regularly. I'd try to keep the ones with good Friend Safaris, and I'd definitely keep close friends, even if they're inactive.


Oh. And thanks btw.  I'll see if I can distinguish between friend and not here. I wish I kept something like an address book for friend codes or something. Lol. Is it bad that I keep registering passerbys who randomly trade with me?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2014)

Aaah, really? It's a shame we didn't get to see each other in the competition. [noparse][/noparse]
At least we CAN get evolution stones! There's not even an unlimited supply in some games... (Edit: Oops, actually you -can- get an unlimited supply through the Pick Up ability in Gen 4, and dust clouds in Gen 5)

Since I don't have many people on my friendlist, I add everyone, haha. [noparse][/noparse] I actually don't get that many passerby trades, 'though I'm usually only online to use Battle Spot, anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> I can't watch Twtich Plays Pokemon, it's too slow paced for me and random. Unpopular opinion.



Somebody is making a timelapse of it on YouTube.  Played back at like 35x speed (with certain moments played at normal).


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'm so upset that I missed all the Zapdos stuff. Damn thing called sleep. When I last saw, they were stuck by the same ledge for an hour or so.


Wasting the master ball on Zapdos is dumb, kinda the thing I expect from the Domecracy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wasting the master ball on Zapdos is dumb, kinda the thing I expect from the Domecracy.



I was surprised if I'm honest, I was expecting an accidental fleeing.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 24, 2014)

^ The thing is, nowadays when I play PokÃ©mon I use my Master Ball sparingly. Very sparingly. So sparingly in fact, that I never use it!
Since Zapdos has a catch rate of 3, the joint lowest any PokÃ©mon has ever had to date, why not?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> ^ The thing is, nowadays when I play PokÃ©mon I use my Master Ball sparingly. Very sparingly. So sparingly in fact, that I never use it!
> Since Zapdos has a catch rate of 3, the joint lowest any PokÃ©mon has ever had to date, why not?



I don't think I've used my Master Ball since Gen 4. I fought Palkia and forgot to save before the fight.

But I'd much rather save it in case a shiny came up or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2014)

Master ball on zapdos is actually really smart planning for the Elite 4. Who else could stand up to Lorelei's Dewgong/Lapras except for Zapdos? They're really relying on Bird Jesus and he'd get Ice Beamed before he could kill either. At least Zapdos can outspeed and potentiall 1hk them with thunderbolt/thunder (assuming it has one of those)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't think I've used my Master Ball since Gen 4. I fought Palkia and forgot to save before the fight.
> 
> But I'd much rather save it in case a shiny came up or something.


Ever since I used that Master Ball on the shiny Kirlia (I'm still in shock that the situation where I'd NEED a Master Ball actually happened), I've been paranoid about that. Gotta make sure I carry around a fast taunter whenever I go out into the wild.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ever since I used that Master Ball on the shiny Kirlia, I've been paranoid about that. Gotta make sure I carry around a fast taunter whenever I go out into the wild.



Or trade as much as you can and hope for the best in the lottery ^.^


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Or trade as much as you can and hope for the best in the lottery ^.^


Haha, I actually dumped a bunch of traded Pokemon into the bank, so I've been getting consistently worse prizes. [noparse][/noparse]
I don't think it's realistic to aim for that, though. Even with a PC maxed out with traded Pokemon, you're looking at less than a 1/100 chance for something you can only try once a day.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Haha, I actually dumped a bunch of traded Pokemon into the bank, so I've been getting consistently worse prizes. [noparse][/noparse]
> I don't think it's realistic to aim for that, though. Even with a PC maxed out with traded Pokemon, you're looking at less than a 1/100 chance for something you can only try once a day.



Is it even possible to get a master ball from the lottery? I've one the 'first' prize a few times, and it's only a measly rare candy. :c The second and third prizes are much better (PP Max/PP up). Is there a 'grand' prize that's a Master ball or something?


On a related note, while wonder trading three boxes of not-shiny noibats yesterday, I received a shiny, level 100 metagross in return. It had 0 EVS.


>_>

<_<


TOTALLY LEGIT!


But, not complaining. ^^ Interesting to see that there are working hacks for pokemon creation in this gen though.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, it is. I'm guessing it'd be called a grand prize, like you said.

It's pretty lame that there's no way of telling if a Pokemon's legitimate or not, unless it's obvious. That's the worst part about it, the fact that it spreads and people (like me~) can be none the wiser.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep. I actually won a master ball from there. So I now have 2 of it. Doing it daily for a chance to get another. Who knows. Lol. And wonder trading is a good way to increase the chances.  That and it actually helps me fill in my dex without having to catch anything. 

I'm about 3 fourths done with the kalos dex. Around 100 pokemon left to get/evolve/breed. Lol.

And speaking of which. I just got an extra moon stone. I love my linoone.  Haha. I'm planning on raising a whole team of pickupers just to get items and that spare leftover. 

My problem is the dusk and shiny stones. It's hard to get them in super training. And it's even more random in air balloon popping. 

And I know how ye guys feel. I am got a level 5 palkia from the gts. I'm pretty sure ye can't get one at that level.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 25, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Yep. I actually won a master ball from there. So I now have 2 of it. Doing it daily for a chance to get another. Who knows. Lol. And wonder trading is a good way to increase the chances.  That and it actually helps me fill in my dex without having to catch anything.
> 
> I'm about 3 fourths done with the kalos dex. Around 100 pokemon left to get/evolve/breed. Lol.
> 
> ...


Once upon a time in Gen IV, there was a limited event in which the player could choose between a Level 1 Palkia, Dialga or Giratina. 
But I'm still gonna guess it ain't legitimate.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Once upon a time in Gen IV, there was a limited event in which the player could choose between a Level 1 Palkia, Dialga or Giratina.
> But I'm still gonna guess it ain't legitimate.



If I heard correctly, you need an event Arceus to unlock the event.  Beyond that, the DPP legendary is gifted in a perfectly normal manner.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 25, 2014)

I love that HGSS event. I activate it every time I start a new Nuzlocke on HG. :3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

Now this is the coolest thing I've ever seen from GameFreak.

They're now listing the top 12 Pokemon used in ranking battle formats. 
You can click the Pokemon and see their most common moves, their most frequent team mates, their most common abilities, their most common natures, and their most common items.
There's two other tabs; one that shows you the most common moves that winning Pokemon have as well as the Pokemon they're most effective against, and one that shows you the most common moves the Pokemon loses to as well as the Pokemon that beat them.
You can actually access other Pokemon too through the search feature.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 25, 2014)

That looks cool. I can search  how my pangoro fares. XD
And looks like the top pokemon it defeats is kangaskhan. 

@dr dingo. Oh. I didn't know that. Makes me wish I didn't gts it off for another palkia then. Oh well. No wonder I see lots of low level palkia and dialga in the gts. I never stopped to think that those might somehow in a small chance be legit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2014)

I was kind of forcred to use my master ball on Moltres in Y >__> I went into the cave without saving. I figured it would just sit there like any other legendary PokÃ©mon.
But no! Lavados has to be special! XP Empty cave, I go in further, it swoops down from the ceiling. I had no way to reliably hit it without knocking it out by accident so I went for the master ball...

As for Twitch Plays PokÃ©mon, there was a Strawpoll for some time where they wanted to decide what to do with the master ball. The result was to catch Zapdos which really is a rather smart move. A strong electro typ is definitely a good idea.
And they restored LORD HELIX! O_O


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 25, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> But I'd much rather save it in case a shiny came up or something.


That ain't gonna be a problem on Twitch, shinies didn't exist until Gen 3!
I catch all my shinies in Premier Balls and Luxury Balls. It's pretty useful that I have a Level 100 Farfetch'd with False Swipe that I trained up as I went through the game!
Maybe it's about time I handed that honour to my Swellow now. It will be my Level 94 Flying and False-swipey Pokemon!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2014)

According to the rankings, the number one killer of Mega Kangaskhan is Mega Kangaskhan, and the number one killer of Garchomp is Garchomp


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> According to the rankings, the number one killer of Mega Kangaskhan is Mega Kangaskhan, and the number one killer of Garchomp is Garchomp



This makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> According to the rankings, the number one killer of Mega Kangaskhan is Mega Kangaskhan, and the number one killer of Garchomp is Garchomp



Gamebreaker much?

BTW, I just deposited two of my Lucario (mother is the HG Lucario I beat Red with; father is the XY Lucario I beat Diantha with) in the Daycare and no sooner do I walk out the door but THEY'VE ALREADY PRODUCED AN EGG!?!  Seriously, you two, I know it's your first time and all but shouldn't you get to know each other better first?  Show a little self-control!


----------



## chocomage (Feb 26, 2014)

So I decided to start filling my pokedex. 1/3 done with kalos dex's and I have most the legendaries in the national. I think the only legendary I won't be able to get the dex info for is Shaymin.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2014)

chocomage said:


> So I decided to start filling my pokedex. 1/3 done with kalos dex's and I have most the legendaries in the national. I think the only legendary I won't be able to get the dex info for is Shaymin.


Shaymin doesn't count towards completion though, so you're good. [noparse][/noparse]
I don't have Shaymin either, since I skipped Platinum. It stinks, 'cause the Sky form's so gosh darn cute!


----------



## chocomage (Feb 26, 2014)

I hate the perfectionist in me. I have actually been buying off all the platinum games I have seen around town in an attempt to get it. I think I may have to trade off meloetta to try and get it. But I still got a while before I have to resort to that. I still have 350 more pokemons to earn first!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Gamebreaker much?
> 
> BTW, I just deposited two of my Lucario (mother is the HG Lucario I beat Red with; father is the XY Lucario I beat Diantha with) in the Daycare and no sooner do I walk out the door but THEY'VE ALREADY PRODUCED AN EGG!?!  Seriously, you two, I know it's your first time and all but shouldn't you get to know each other better first?  Show a little self-control!



What do you expect? Lucarios are horn-dogs. :V


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I hate the perfectionist in me. I have actually been buying off all the platinum games I have seen around town in an attempt to get it. I think I may have to trade off meloetta to try and get it. But I still got a while before I have to resort to that. I still have 350 more pokemons to earn first!


I wouldn't trade an event Pokemon for another one, unless I had a spare... Especially if you're planning to transfer to future generations. Personally I'm just gonna wait it out for another Shaymin event. They're giving away Celebi right now, so who knows.


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 26, 2014)

My shaymin hack made it through the bank >w>
I wouldn't dare use it online though, never ever use legendaries in online stuff. It makes the game too easy and stuff.
I think what made the hack work was that I ARed it in Platinum, using a fateful encounter shaymin code (I just wanted a sky shaymin to play with)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> My shaymin hack made it through the bank >w>
> I wouldn't dare use it online though, never ever use legendaries in online stuff.


It's good to see you've got your ethics in line!


----------



## chocomage (Feb 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I wouldn't trade an event Pokemon for another one, unless I had a spare... Especially if you're planning to transfer to future generations. Personally I'm just gonna wait it out for another Shaymin event. They're giving away Celebi right now, so who knows.



They give celebis away like candy! I am a bit skeptical of trading away most of my legends tho. If I get every
Guy except shaymin I think I might have to do the trade tho. I'm by no means moving fast at this whole Pokemon evolving thing.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoa, according to Bulbapedia, some of the locations in Unova are based on New Jersey, not just New York. The places are still very far from where I am, but it's cool that my state's actually represented in the games. 

Bulbapedia lists real world equivalents of pretty much every major area in the series--
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_world_in_relation_to_the_real_world


----------



## Misomie (Feb 27, 2014)

Kekeke... They're giving away a free x/y download if you register a 3DS and a qualifying game during March. I still have my codes for my 3DSs and ACNL so... Hopefully they work because I could definitely use a second Y. >: D


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 27, 2014)

I got a shaymin from some random passerby.  Lol. He was asking for a master ball.  So I gave him my extra one. So yeah. I got shaymin and got the gradeceia flower (I don't recall the actual name but it's somewhere along those lines)

In other news. I heard that may 20 is the cutoff for all online capabilities of the the ds pokemon games. Doesn't affect me much cuz I don't have any of the ds pokemon games. But yeah. Just putting it out there.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

So, trying to catch Zapdos in LeafGreen, losing Ultra Balls in the process, and losing even more patience.

Anybody know the best way to catch Zapdos?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

False Swipe -> Thunder Wave -> Ultra Ball spam -> Zapdos struggles itself to death -> Soft Reset -> Repeat


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> False Swipe -> Thunder Wave -> Ultra Ball spam -> Zapdos struggles itself to death -> Soft Reset -> Repeat



I thought it would be better to put it to sleep first.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

Constantly putting it to sleep is a hassle. If you don't mind doing that then sure, the chances are better, but with paralysis you hardly even need to keep your eyes on the screen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Constantly putting it to sleep is a hassle. If you don't mind doing that then sure, the chances are better, but with paralysis you hardly even need to keep your eyes on the screen.



Didn't really make much difference when I did it. Should I just try buying more Ultra Balls?

Or is there a cheat code I can put in to get multiple Master Balls?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2014)

Catch rate is just 3... Low HP, sleep or paralysis and spam your balls. Soft reset if it fails or you run out of balls.
When it's paralyzed and at 1HP you still just have a catch rate of 3.1% 



TransformerRobot said:


> Or is there a cheat code I can put in to get multiple Master Balls?



>:C
Transformer confirmed as non-Pokemon Master!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> So, trying to catch Zapdos in LeafGreen, losing Ultra Balls in the process, and losing even more patience.
> 
> Anybody know the best way to catch Zapdos?



Paralysis buys you a free turn 1 in 4 times, so that's about a 33% increase in how long it takes for Zapdos to run out of PP.  Sleep buys you a fixed # of turns, provided you have high accuracy (hint: if you only have Hypnosis or Sing, buy a few X Accuracies and use them) and something that can take Zapdos's attacks when it wakes up.

Also, count the # of turns and start using Timer Balls (they're more effective than Ultras after 20 turns).  (I *think* you can acquire these before the postgame, in the Sevii Islands)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2014)

It won't affect local wireless since there's no need to connect to Nintendo WiFi.


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> So, trying to catch Zapdos in LeafGreen, losing Ultra Balls in the process, and losing even more patience.
> 
> Anybody know the best way to catch Zapdos?



Press Down+B. Works every time.


----------



## Zraxi (Feb 27, 2014)

Jags said:


> Press Down+B. Works every time.



I always did (that top finger trigger thing)Left+Down+B. I didn't even know it did anything, it was just a lucky charm thing I did.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2014)

Jags said:


> Press Down+B. Works every time.



It's not for me!! >.< *a few minutes later* Well shit, I caught it.

Now if I could figure out how to find the ruby and sapphire so I can speak to Lorelei again and re-open the Kanto League.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm behind a couple of generations it seems.

curse my inability to skip a game series to the end.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm behind a couple of generations it seems.
> 
> curse my inability to skip a game series to the end.


XY's -far- from the end!


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> XY's -far- from the end!



by the time I'm done with every other pokemon, it will be the end

of my lifespan


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

Really, you're not missing out at all by skipping generations. Pokemon's always built to accommodate newcomers, and the appeal of older games gets lost as the community moves on to the newer ones.

--

I think I mentioned this before, but I blazed through Heart Gold after I deleted my file a few weeks ago. Playing it just to beat it wasn't a very gratifying experience, honestly. After doing that, I realize why people might not enjoy the game, and consider it to be a repetitive experience. I definitely think the multiplayer aspect makes the series fun more than anything else. Exploration and collecting stuff, too.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 28, 2014)

I still play my old pokemon games but only special playthroughs now. Some parts I find stupidly boring though (like HGSS during the rocket business and XY's afterstory, ect)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm behind a couple of generations it seems.
> 
> curse my inability to skip a game series to the end.



What SirRob said. I haven't played gen 4 and 5 at all. Maybe a little in the beginning but since I don't really have a ds I just totally skipped it. 

Xy is so far the most interactive pokemon game in my opinion. I haven't put the game down in the 4 months it's out. I bought bravely default but I still find myself playing pokemon more.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2014)

Why oh why, is it so awkward buying Bank. I got four options of putting money on my account to pay for it, and none are practical. I don't want to put money on there that I won't use, but there is little option otherwise >:[


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 28, 2014)

@ SirRob.  Yer so high up in the rankings in that last beta competition. Lol. Mine is about 3800. Haha. Congrats.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I still play my old pokemon games but only special playthroughs now. Some parts I find stupidly boring though (like HGSS during the rocket business and XY's afterstory, ect)



I'm catching Pokemon in HGSS exclusive balls (Safari Ball Lapras, Apricorn Ball whatever) and transferring them over to G6.  I'm also including some underlevelled Safari Pokemon so I can potentially troll people on the GTS (yes, there are legit "Lv.11-20" Haunter/Machoke available).


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm catching Pokemon in HGSS exclusive balls (Safari Ball Lapras, Apricorn Ball whatever) and transferring them over to G6.  I'm also including some underlevelled Safari Pokemon so I can potentially troll people on the GTS (yes, there are legit "Lv.11-20" Haunter/Machoke available).


Ah, this reminds me of the days when I used to catch underlevelled staravia in the tall grass in one of the great lakes in Sinnoh. Got some pretty sweet deals for that on the GTS.
I think I also got a level 11 Weezing in that game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone know how I can add Mew to my Pokedex in LeafGreen?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> @ SirRob.  Yer so high up in the rankings in that last beta competition. Lol. Mine is about 3800. Haha. Congrats.


Wow, the rankings are up already? Last competition I remember it taking a lot longer. I'm really surprised I ranked so high, since my team's designed for singles. I think I just got lucky and didn't run into many players who used legitimate doubles strategies. Thank you, though!



TransformerRobot said:


> Anyone know how I can add Mew to my Pokedex in LeafGreen?


It's under the truck!!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wow, the rankings are up already? Last competition I remember it taking a lot longer. I'm really surprised I ranked so high, since my team's designed for singles. I think I just got lucky and didn't run into many players who used legitimate doubles strategies. Thank you, though!
> 
> It's under the truck!!



What truck?


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What truck?


http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/yTFK4LgMBo8/hqdefault.jpg Mew is under this truck :V


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 28, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/yTFK4LgMBo8/hqdefault.jpg Mew is under this truck :V



But I'm way past that part now. Is there a cheat for it?


----------



## chocomage (Feb 28, 2014)

So I've been working on my pokedex and bring the lazy asshole I am decide to put a clawitzer on the gts for a dedenne. Someone sent me a shiny little rascal.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But I'm way past that part now. Is there a cheat for it?


I ain't being serious!
In the days of Red/Blue, many people spread rumors about there being Mew under the truck, since the only way to reach the truck was by surfing to it before you gained the HM for it, requiring trading.

The rumor's complete crap, by the way.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy kangaroos, I just tore through the Battle Maison with Mega Kangaskhan. That thing like, it just made the whole run a joke.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 28, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, this reminds me of the days when I used to catch underlevelled staravia in the tall grass in one of the great lakes in Sinnoh. Got some pretty sweet deals for that on the GTS.
> I think I also got a level 11 Weezing in that game.



One time playing Ruby, I fished in Sootopolis and found a lvl 5 Gyarados. That was pretty sweet.

Unfortunately, that one got traded over to Pearl and was one of the many lost in the tweaking glitch disaster >.<


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> One time playing Ruby, I fished in Sootopolis and found a lvl 5 Gyarados. That was pretty sweet.
> 
> Unfortunately, that one got traded over to Pearl and was one of the many lost in the tweaking glitch disaster >.<


I remember the days I used to use Action Replay. When I polluted my PokÃ©mon Pearl's PC boxes with Lvl 100 Shiny Arceus and the like, I said to myself I would no longer use it. Hacks take the fun out of playing to get better.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2014)

I am getting the feeling that Rotation battles exist for the sole purpose of trolling me. I'm on a massive losing streak because I just can't ever predict my opponent properly, something that I rely heavily on in the other formats.
With singles and doubles, I can sense the logic behind my opponent's attacks, but with rotation there just doesn't seem to be any sort of logic at all.

--

I just tried triple battles, and I'm a lot worse at that than Rotation battles. I had five matches and couldn't even win one, and I've played people in the 1300 range. It's super discouraging, and extremely frustrating; the laggy frame rate makes everything feel slow too, which just adds to the frustration. I commend anyone who's able to tolerate that environment, 'cause I definitely can't stand it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2014)

I find Triple Battles easier than Rotation.  My strategy is to put Talonflame in the center and use Fly on turn one - anyone who tries to nail her is simply wasting a turn.  It got me through 20 rounds at the Battle Maison _including_ the Chatelaine ... _on the first try_.

(Alternately, Hawlucha with Dig because of the immunity to Earthquake.)

PS:  Apparently Twitch Plays Pokemon has *reached the Indigo Plateau!*  The Elite Four are definitely roughing them up (16 losses and counting), but they did manage to get through Lance (and on the first try even!) and see the Champ just once so far.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2014)

THEY FREAKING DID IT! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDMnt0HFAlU
So apparently a new adventure will begin in roughly 25 hours.

Edit: My favorite moment was probably lvl 36 All Terrain Venomoth defeating Lance's last Dragonite which was at full health 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P10NnOd328w


----------



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2014)

I just got my free download code for Y~ EEEEEEE~! I have to wait until tomorrow to download it because it's too massive to share the same card with Fire Emblem. Luckily SD cards are only 2 bucks at Gamestop. XD


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I just got my free download code for Y~ EEEEEEE~! I have to wait until tomorrow to download it because it's too massive to share the same card with Fire Emblem. Luckily SD cards are only 2 bucks at Gamestop. XD


I forgot about that promotion! 
I still don't know what I'd do with another copy of the game, though.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 1, 2014)

Times like these I wish I had one of those games. Sadly I don't.  I so want a copy of y. 



SirRob said:


> I am getting the feeling that Rotation battles exist for the sole purpose of trolling me. I'm on a massive losing streak because I just can't ever predict my opponent properly, something that I rely heavily on in the other formats.
> With singles and doubles, I can sense the logic behind my opponent's attacks, but with rotation there just doesn't seem to be any sort of logic at all.
> 
> --
> ...



I guess it just needs much more thought out predictions. I need to practice that for doubles. I'm still having trouble with predicting in singles as it is. But somehow I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Zraxi (Mar 1, 2014)

I always do triple battles because they go faster. I hate sitting there for 30 minutes waiting for 6 pokemon to go through the cycles. I just get out there, surf, all done.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> THEY FREAKING DID IT!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDMnt0HFAlU
> So apparently a new adventure will begin in roughly 25 hours.
> 
> ...



Aw damn, I can't believe I missed the end! I stayed up till 6 AM before clicking off thinking "ehh they'll NEVER do it before I wake up".

I really wanted to see it ='(


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I guess it just needs much more thought out predictions. I need to practice that for doubles. I'm still having trouble with predicting in singles as it is. But somehow I'm getting the hang of it.


Unfortunately with formats other than singles, you really feel the time limit when it comes to thinking up strategies. :S


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Aw damn, I can't believe I missed the end! I stayed up till 6 AM before clicking off thinking "ehh they'll NEVER do it before I wake up".
> 
> I really wanted to see it ='(



I estimated that by this time they would still be trying to get to Victory Road! XD I really didn't expect them to get through the game this quickly.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2014)

So this PokÃ©mon X Y thing is a code, yeah?
A friend of mine has a 3ds but no games on the list, but he wants PokÃ©mon X/Y. So could I just give a code to him so he could play? That'd work, right?

Oh hold on, I just realised I have 2 3ds consoles! I bet I could get a code twice!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> So this PokÃ©mon X Y thing is a code, yeah?
> A friend of mine has a 3ds but no games on the list, but he wants PokÃ©mon X/Y. So could I just give a code to him so he could play? That'd work, right?
> 
> Oh hold on, I just realised I have 2 3ds consoles! I bet I could get a code twice!



I don't think you can just give a code for the game, but you could buy a Eshop card and give the code for that so he could buy it on the eshop.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't think you can just give a code for the game, but you could buy a Eshop card and give the code for that so he could buy it on the eshop.


Ah, right.
I'll give this code thing a go and see what happens, but I only have a few MB space left in total on my 3ds XL's SD so I probably ain't gonna download it anyway!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm interested in the Pokemon promotion myself too.  Upgraded from the default 2GB card to an 8GB card last night, so I now have plenty of free space.  The only prob?  Can't locate the PIN sheet that originally came with my 3DS....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> THEY FREAKING DID IT!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDMnt0HFAlU
> So apparently a new adventure will begin in roughly 25 hours.
> 
> ...



ikr, they fucking did it, crazy


----------



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I forgot about that promotion! I still don't know what I'd do with another copy of the game, though.


I use Y as my main playthrough and X as a restart game for nuzlockes and stuff. Y is going to be the same and give me duplicate Y stones and up the number of event mons I get. I think I'm going to randomize a pokemon to be my starter and just nuzlocke from there.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I use Y as my main playthrough and X as a restart game for nuzlockes and stuff. Y is going to be the same and give me duplicate Y stones and up the number of event mons I get. I think I'm going to randomize a pokemon to be my starter and just nuzlocke from there.


How about this to start a nuzlocke- When you get your starter, wonder trade it and use whatever luck gives you to play through the game with!


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> How about this to start a nuzlocke- When you get your starter, wonder trade it and use whatever luck gives you to play through the game with!



What if you get wondertraded a lvl 60? You won't be able to use it D;


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 1, 2014)

Jags said:


> What if you get wondertraded a lvl 60? You won't be able to use it D;


Just wonder trade it again!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 1, 2014)

1 thought psychic inver only gives ye one item...... i got 3 everstones off of him.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 2, 2014)

I decided to do a full-on wonderlocke. X3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 2, 2014)

would be nice to get a wonder traded team of different patterned vivillons. hehe
---------
And with my rhyhorn evolving into rhydon, i finally completed the coastal kalos dex.. only 33 pokemon to get and id have finished the kalos dex.
I also got all possible trade evolution pokemon. im on a roll today!

also.. is it just me? i just hatched a patrat and man.. he looks creepy..


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey BRN, I know it's been absolutely ages but if you wanted to do that Little Cup friendly game you were talking to me about after the tournament ended, I'm still up for it!


----------



## Misomie (Mar 2, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> would be nice to get a wonder traded team of different patterned vivillons. hehe


It's possible. Just evolve all those Scatterbugs, lol. My team so far is Espeon, HA Litleo, HA Frogadier, Purple Vivillon, Mylotic, and Sheildion. I have one way over-leveled mon, the rest came to me at the right level/very low leveled.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> 1 thought psychic inver only gives ye one item...... i got 3 everstones off of him.


Sometimes you get lucky, it depends on how well you actually did in the battle.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2014)

A NEW ADVENTURE HAS BEGUN! Twitch now plays PokÃ©mon Crystal.
This is exciting, I wonder what nonsensical memes are gonna spawn from this run X3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2014)

TWITCH CHOSE TOTODILE!!!!!

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2014)

Not Cyndaquil?  Oh well, at least they won't have as much of a problem when it comes to taking down Whitney.  That cow ... _that cow...._


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Not Cyndaquil?  Oh well, at least they won't have as much of a problem when it comes to taking down Whitney.  That cow ... _that cow...._



You can catch rock types relatively early in the game, there is an ingame trade for a Machop and if you chose Totodile you can have Rage in your arsenal. I think that cow is pretty overrated to be honest ;D


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyway, I hear Twitch has started a playthrough of Pokemon Crystal now?

I see they have a Pidgey ... but so far, they're mostly soloing it with Totodile.

Sometimes I think Democracy mode would work much better if the voting period was only 1 second long.  That would weed out some of the stray 'noise' inputs (e.g. jumping off ledges) while still providing relatively smooth play (much faster than the existing 20-second voting delay, which slows down the progress so much that the users only use Democracy mode in very dire straits).

PS - Timelapse of the entire Twitch Plays Pokemon Red (about 400:1 speed).  The real fun begins about 15:00 in where Democracy mode is introduced.  And at 27:00 they hit the Safari Zone, getting through it mainly via Democracy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2014)

84k people playing, that's a fucking lot of lag

they seem to have changed the anarchy/democracy mode, now it's like for turns, weird


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyway, I hear Twitch has started a playthrough of Pokemon Crystal now?
> 
> I see they have a Pidgey ... but so far, they're mostly soloing it with Totodile.
> 
> ...



I think the longer timelimit in democracy mode is better for multiple reasons.
First of all, there is the Twitch delay. If the voting time is about as long as the delay players can actually vote for an appropriate command.
Second, a short voting time is more likely to ignore the bullshit commands. There were many people using bots or scripts to post commands very rapidly. So if you have a short voting time you mostly capture those "bursts" of random commands. But when you have a long voting time those bots and scripts only get to post once on every command because the chat is set to slow posting mode and it gives the remaining players more time to vote on legit commands. When democracy was first introduced that is exactly what happened. A few BS votes but mostly votes that actually meant progress in the game.
And lastly... Democracy is _supposed_ to be a slow process ;3 It was meant to be a very big contrast to the anarchy mode when everything just happened very rapidly. (This counts for real life democracy as well :V)



Kitsune Cross said:


> 84k people playing, that's a fucking lot of lag
> 
> they seem to have changed the anarchy/democracy mode, now it's like for turns, weird



Seems like democracy mode automatically activates with the start of every new hour. Do they vote to get anarchy back then? I haven't seen the new democracy mode yet :O But it's gonna switch in 10 minutes, so I guess it'll just explain itself X3

Edit: Ohhh I get it! So "anarchy" is a command that can be voted on in democracy mode! If they vote for anarchy  democracy mode is over until the next new hour begins. I think that is a neat idea, so now they can just wait for democracy mode if they get stuck somewhere. Neat.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 2, 2014)

I've finally completed the Kalos Pokedex!!!! This is my best achievement today! lol
Now to try and get the National Dex Completed. X3


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 3, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I've finally completed the Kalos Pokedex!!!! This is my best achievement today! lol
> Now to try and get the National Dex Completed. X3


Ah, you've just reminded me that I still need to get around to completing that Kalos Dex!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, you've just reminded me that I still need to get around to completing that Kalos Dex!



Hard work but totally worth it. Hehe.
I wasted a couple of rare candies on vanillish just to get the last dex entry I need. But I'm sure I can gain them back. I got 3 pickupers while waiting trying to level up some pokemon so I'm sure they'll provide me with what I need I no time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 3, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


>



Just like real life.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but when you trade a Pokemon that's holding an item, if it's not the item that evolves said Pokemon (or that it doesn't evolve when traded), does the recipient on the other end get that held item?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 3, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just like real life.
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but when you trade a Pokemon that's holding an item, if it's not the item that evolves said Pokemon (or that it doesn't evolve when traded), does the recipient on the other end get that held item?



Yep. They will get the item. I've been doing a lot of item trades lately.  I also got some random passerby trades where they traded me mega stones. 

That's how I got a shaymin too. I traded a master ball for it with some passerby.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 4, 2014)

What do you think would happen if I met someone who had Mewtwo, I had Mewtwo as well, and we tried to breed them together?

Would it simply not work, or give us some kind of Mew born with birth defects?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> What do you think would happen if I met someone who had Mewtwo, I had Mewtwo as well, and we tried to breed them together?
> 
> Would it simply not work, or give us some kind of Mew born with birth defects?



Nothing would happen since genderless PokÃ©mon can't breed (except for Ditto) 
Manaphy is the only legendary that can be bred. 
The weird thing about Manaphy is that you get Phione when you breed it. But Phione can not evolve into Manaphy. So at least there you have your weird legendary breeding mutant! XD


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2014)

If they ever allow legendaries to breed, it will be in the male role only so that you can't just hatch more legendaries.  That's part of what makes them a legendary in the first place....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2014)

If they ever allow legendaries to breed, I can finally be on even ground with hackers. :\
Screw shiny Thundurus with HP Ice v__v


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2014)

Some legendaries have unique moves, right? It would be neat to pass them on to other Mons through breeding.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 4, 2014)

So now I'm part of the twitch team. Fanart everywhere!!!


----------



## Antronach (Mar 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So now I'm part of the twitch team. Fanart everywhere!!!


Someone should shop cyclops' visor onto your avatar. o:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 5, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Someone should shop cyclops' visor onto your avatar. o:



Why have someone else do that when I can do it for freeeee?

TO THE SKETCHBOOK! 

...tomorrow


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 5, 2014)

All right guys, I transferred over my Arceus from the DW event, and I don't know what I should EV train it in. OFC I can't use it competitively, but until I give it the right EVs, I don't want to use it, and so far it's just been stuck in the PC.

Because of Judgement I'm guessing Spec. attack, but not sure about the rest.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2014)

If you're going physical, 252 Attack and 252 Speed. If you're going special, 252 Sp. Attack and 252 Speed. Check its nature and see whether it'd work better as a physical or special attacker, because it excels at both.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 5, 2014)

So the other day a friend of mine got really cocky about their PokÃ©mon team so I smashed them 6-0 with my arsenal of lovelies.
Today he came up to me and told me that he wasn't the one battling me, and that he secretly made me battle his friend who claimed to be a 'PokÃ©mon expert' that could easily take me down.

Isn't it just awesome to dominate someone really arrogant at their own game?


----------



## Distorted (Mar 5, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> So the other day a friend of mine got really cocky about their PokÃ©mon team so I smashed them 6-0 with my arsenal of lovelies.
> Today he came up to me and told me that he wasn't the one battling me, and that he secretly made me battle his friend who claimed to be a 'PokÃ©mon expert' that could easily take me down.
> 
> Isn't it just awesome to dominate someone really arrogant at their own game?



It's funny how some people regard themselves as experts at this game, when most of the time they aren't that good. lt's sort of like 3 levels of trainers from what I've seen. lv. 1 trainers who don't know much, lv. 2 trainers that understand the game, and lv. 3 trainers that take their knowledge and strategy to competitive levels.

I think lv. 2 trainers have a harder time because they get stuck in a spot where they can beat the casual player and get a false sense of being an expert, but lose to an actual expert player easily. It can be a real eye opener, that's for true.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2014)

Sometimes I think I'm a 3, but then a real 3 comes along and shows me I'm a 2.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sometimes I think I'm a 3, but then a real 3 comes along and shows me I'm a 2.


Whatever you are, I'd be below you! Haha. 
I'd regard you as a _real_ 3. Hell, you breed for IVs! I'd never really taken their existence into account much until we did that Little Cup Tournament!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2014)

In the competitive scene it's assumed that every player has perfect stats, be it from breeding, hacks, or using simulators (the latter methods being perfectly acceptable and encouraged). Having perfectly raised Pokemon is just your ticket to the competitive environment; it's a long way from actually being good at the game.


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2014)

what. the hell. is so popular about twitch plays pokemon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2014)

Milo said:


> what. the hell. is so popular about twitch plays pokemon.



Nostalgia.
Also, it's hilarious to see 80.000 people try to get over a ledge for 8 hours.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried to watch the match against the champion but I couldn't make myself endure the utter chaos. The only redeeming thing was that Venemoth that somehow beat a Dragonite.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 5, 2014)

Apparently feraligatr (Lazargatr) almost got released for being too OP. Togepi (Prince Omlette) got cast off instead.

Why am I breathing so heavily?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2014)

Watched some of the highlights and basically the only reason Totodile evolved into Croconaw at all was because the battle prior ended in Democracy mode and the last vote was "a9".

Totally random quote from the Reddit:


> Before, we hated Eevee for forcing us to release our starter. Now, we love Eevee and *want* to release our starter.



There's also comments that there isn't as much stray jumping-off-ledges in G2 as there was in G1.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 6, 2014)

Holy crap. I just got a shiny umbreon off of the gts. And it's 5iv. (-spatt)

I'm keeping him. I remember someone here mentioned he's like from trop.  Lol. He actually does.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 6, 2014)

I finally tried EV training by sweet scent/hoardes and power items today.

Oh my god, I am never super training again.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

They just put pokemon on netflix.

There's only 106 episodes.  I think that's like, 1/15 the entire series


----------



## BRN (Mar 6, 2014)

I just watched Pokemon Movie 3, with the Entei...

Holy shit. That was completely twisted and dark. Let's just kill off all this little girl's emotional attachments one by one, give her ultimate power to toy with the world, let her loose to mess with other people's lives; and then when she's nearly destroyed everything, let's convince her everything she has faith in is an illusion she's built for herself, kill her "father" again, and deprive her of all the people she'd became familiar with. >_>


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

In the end, pokemon is the darkest thing ever created


----------



## Distorted (Mar 6, 2014)

The movies can be pretty disturbing at times. In Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, I was convinced that most of the characters were dead when they got absorbed by the tree. It freaked me out a bit.


----------



## BRN (Mar 6, 2014)

The whole kidnap, rape, clone and replace plot from Mewtwo VS Mew was pretty hard even without Mewtwo's rather dark backstory.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

pokemon for kids is a wondrously happy series. the undertone gives just about every character a suicidal-worthy backstory


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 6, 2014)

I kinda think that the flaws of the PokÃ©mon TV show lie in the childish elements. Even as an 8 year-old I was embarrassed to be seen watching a programme in which the creatures yelled their own names and the main character was so naive it seemed like he had severe amnesia.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

omg, I'm remembering how true it is that team rocket breaks the fourth wall all the time. 

"James: why didn't we just do this from the beginning?"

"Jesse: we have to fill a half hour"


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

The anime's childish, yeah. But that's part of its charm. [noparse][/noparse]
I've actually been watching the Japanese dub of the Kanto episodes. It's amazing how much 4kids changed for no reason, like the music and of course the cultural references. I like the 4kids version too, but the Japanese version is an entirely different beast, and I think it's more enjoyable overall.
There's a site I use that compares the dubs, and it's pretty funny-- http://dogasu.bulbagarden.net
You should check out its comparison of the first movie.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The anime's childish, yeah. But that's part of its charm. [noparse][/noparse]
> I've actually been watching the Japanese dub of the Kanto episodes. It's amazing how much 4kids changed for no reason, like the music and of course the cultural references. I like the 4kids version too, but the Japanese version is an entirely different beast, and I think it's more enjoyable overall.
> There's a site I use that compares the dubs, and it's pretty funny-- http://dogasu.bulbagarden.net
> You should check out its comparison of the first movie.



that's how most anime works. some anime shows are G rated in america, yet would be considered PG13, or even R if they showed us the japanese version. 

but yea, that's why I love pokemon so much. when you're not thinking about the dark undertone of it, it's a good escape. 

especially the way everyone interacts with eachother in the show. everyone is the best of friends with eachother


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 6, 2014)

I prefer pokemon origins over the original anime tho. It's much more mature. And man. That battle in the end was really intense. The one with blastoise and charizard.

Oh. And char x!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

Gash Bell would definitely be one of those R rated shows, hahaha

--

I think I need to watch Origins again because I forget what my opinion on it was, haha. I do like that it stuck to the games very closely, and the English dub is great. At the same time I do think the anime does some things better than Origins, particularly when it comes to the bond between the trainer and their Pokemon.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 6, 2014)

one main reasonn i dont like the origial anime is ash. 
i was giggling withnostalgia the first time i watched origins tho. and when squirtle used bite on charmander.. tho i doubt thed be able to show much on bonds with trainer and pokemon in just 4 episodes. wish theyd do a whole new anime series that really follows the game tho. would be interesting. 


and speaking of game.. im a mere 60+ pokemon away from completing the national dex!!


----------



## Icky (Mar 6, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> \wish theyd do a whole new anime series that really follows the game tho.





yell0w_f0x said:


> origins



:T


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

He means like a long running series. I think it'd be better though if the main anime stuck closer to the games. (It sorta irks me that there's so much content to draw from in the games, but the writers decide instead to create filler junk.) There's no need for two, really.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2014)

But Ash is...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2014)

I-I'm not gonna bring that up!!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2014)

Alright, well I've come to a point where I'm not able to win even a single battle with my team anymore. The fact that even sub-1500 players have teams made up of some of the best Pokemon in the game (as well as displaying a high level of competence) shows that there really isn't any room at this point to use anything that isn't in the highest tiers. I'm not sure what to do about this... I'm tempted to try and make a better team, but without using legendaries (since getting a competitive one is outside the realm of feasibility) I'm severely handicapping myself and I probably wouldn't perform any better either way. I think I'm just gonna have to call it quits. :\


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Alright, well I've come to a point where I'm not able to win even a single battle with my team anymore. The fact that even sub-1500 players have teams made up of some of the best Pokemon in the game (as well as displaying a high level of competence) shows that there really isn't any room at this point to use anything that isn't in the highest tiers. I'm not sure what to do about this... I'm tempted to try and make a better team, but without using legendaries (since getting a competitive one is outside the realm of feasibility) I'm severely handicapping myself and I probably wouldn't perform any better either way. I think I'm just gonna have to call it quits. :\


This ain't the first time I've felt disappointed at the hugely unbalanced metagame. 
One thing I've done is learn to like the powerful Pokemon. I try to develop a liking for some of the top-tier Pokemon and give them witty names, but to be honest I think my favourite one to use is my (UU tier) Porygon-Z. What I would really like is to be able to use a cool-looking Pokemon like say, Linoone or Zangoose without getting annihilated!


----------



## Distorted (Mar 7, 2014)

I dislike tiers, but I won't deny their existence. It gets rather depressing when you're losing to the same thing over and over, even moreso when everyone is using the same top tier threats that are hard to beat without you doing the same. It's part of the reason I don't like to play competitively. 

I think there's a list of the most used Pokemon in rated battles on the Pokemon site. It breaks down the moves they used the most and what moves took them out as well.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2014)

Pokemon is fine without total balance, because there's actually quite a large pool of those top-tier Pokemon and so you're still offered a wide variety of options. 
The problem for me is that you don't really get access to a lot of those top-tier Pokemon, like Cresselia, Thundurus, Heatran, etc, and without them your team isn't gonna have the coverage it could. Like, Cresselia's the main check to Garchomp, while Heatran's the best at stopping Talonflame. So even if you have no qualms about the Pokemon you use, you'll still perform badly.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon is fine without total balance, because there's actually quite a large pool of those top-tier Pokemon and so you're still offered a wide variety of options.
> The problem for me is that you don't really get access to a lot of those top-tier Pokemon, like Cresselia, Thundurus, Heatran, etc, and without them your team isn't gonna have the coverage it could. Like, Cresselia's the main check to Garchomp, while Heatran's the best at stopping Talonflame. So even if you have no qualms about the Pokemon you use, you'll still perform badly.


Not to mention the only Smogon-legal Garchomp is the Dream World one!
It's a shame that using specific PokÃ©mon and EV training gives me a 6-0 win over my friends. I just wish I could have an even battle with 'em. They don't like playing it with me anymore because, as they put it- "You'll just beat me again!"


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 8, 2014)

so like.... does anyone have a spare houndoominite or one that they dont want anymore?
im willing to trade stuff for it.. i have an extra reshiram i apparently got off from wonder trade.
im supposedly complete with pokebank exclusive pokes. (not legeendaries) so i can breed you one if ye need em. 
i got an extremespeed dratini if ye want one. 
please help me get the hell dog's stone.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that Mega Evolutions shouldn't be stupidly overpowered, but as far as they go Absol is a little bit underpowered. Sure, it has Magic Bounce, but so can Espeon- a Pokemon which has an offensive stat of 130 and its speed is still spectacular- only lower by 5!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 8, 2014)

and mega kangaskhan is way too overpowered. lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 8, 2014)

I suppose, adding to what I said earlier- You can't do a straight-off switch in with Mega Absol and catch the opponent off guard, since you need a turn to set up!
That'd go for all Mega Evos with defensive traits.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 8, 2014)

not to mention that they still use their original speed stat on the turn they mega-evolve.



yell0w_f0x said:


> so like.... does anyone have a spare houndoominite or one that they dont want anymore?
> im willing to trade stuff for it.. i have an extra reshiram i apparently got off from wonder trade.
> im supposedly complete with pokebank exclusive pokes. (not legeendaries) so i can breed you one if ye need em.
> i got an extremespeed dratini if ye want one.
> please help me get the hell dog's stone.


im still looking for houndoominite. if anyone is willing to help this fox out. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 8, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> not to mention that they still use their original speed stat on the turn they mega-evolve.
> 
> 
> im still looking for houndoominite. if anyone is willing to help this fox out. :3


Ah, I can't help with that. I have Pokemon X!

I googled that Mega Evolution thing to make sure it was true but found nothing on it. Mega Evolution has priority, so that the Pokemon will Mega Evolve before it even uses a move.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

It's true, I gave my Lucario Protect so it doesn't get outsped by Mega Kangaskhan.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, I can't help with that. I have Pokemon X!
> 
> I googled that Mega Evolution thing to make sure it was true but found nothing on it. Mega Evolution has priority, so that the Pokemon will Mega Evolve before it even uses a move.



i got X too.. hehe

mega evolution has priority +7 so you mega evolve first before anything. but the speed in which you use the move is determined before you megaevolve. so if you have 95 before mega, and 115 after mega, while your opponent has 100, his move will still go first. unless the move used is priority.



SirRob said:


> I think I'm just gonna have to call it quits. :\


dont quit just yet. we still havent battled yet. my team aint complete yet.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2014)

So I've almost finished wonder trading out all my non-shiny non-genetically favourable Electrikes. I'm feeling inspired by all the talk in this thread to complete the Dex for the FIRST TIME in playing Pokemon. It's amazing how quickly WT can help you fill it up - I got both a Skrelp AND Dragalge (I play X).

And also got traded a Phione, which I couldn't be happier about.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> So I've almost finished wonder trading out all my non-shiny non-genetically favourable Electrikes. I'm feeling inspired by all the talk in this thread to complete the Dex for the FIRST TIME in playing Pokemon. It's amazing how quickly WT can help you fill it up - I got both a Skrelp AND Dragalge (I play X).
> 
> And also got traded a Phione, which I couldn't be happier about.



wonder trade is awesome. i got almost all the pokemon i needed for my dex from there. and not to mention the reshiram i got. and its also heaven for breeders. most of the pokemon have egg moves and hidden abilities and nice pokeballs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> wonder trade is awesome. i got almost all the pokemon i needed for my dex from there. and not to mention the reshiram i got. and its also heaven for breeders. most of the pokemon have egg moves and hidden abilities and nice pokeballs.



Yup, I'm pretty pleased with the 5IV Japanese Rhyhorn I got (minus Attack). That's the one I'm using to breed my Electrikes.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> dont quit just yet. we still havent battled yet. my team aint complete yet.


I'd still be happy to battle you or anyone here, I've just lost confidence in my ability to play the game.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd still be happy to battle you or anyone here, I've just lost confidence in my ability to play the game.


.. I'd also be happy to have a game with ya sometime!
In fact, this puts me in the mood for playing a bit of Pokemon right now! I'm gonna be online on the PSS, probably battling randoms.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'd still be happy to battle you or anyone here, I've just lost confidence in my ability to play the game.



as someone once told me (yesterday in an episode of pokemon) it's OK to lose today.  Because you can always win tomorrow!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh man... Do I have a shiny story for you guys! This is almost as bad as the Starly disaster in my Pearl restart!

I met my first X version shiny today. Geodude, at the end of the Victory Road. In a hoarde, right in the middle. She stood out like nothing I'd ever seen. It was only a matter of time really, with all the grinding I've been doing for pokedex data (Zapdos is lvl99 now).

Anyhow I was so goddamn happy. But then I remembered, shit... Geodudes have Magnitude! And Game Playa (Zapdos) has to pick them off one by one!! So on turn 1, 2 of the little bastards had used Magnitude - luckily, one of them was the gold one. She picked off one of the others. Next turn, Game Playa got another one, but then one of the remaining 3 used Magnitude again! Call me a terribly sad person, but by this point I was shaking. My first shiny encounter of the game, tits would be flipped if I lost it. She was down to red, the other one got picked off. THANK. FUCK. I could get rid of the other one and catch her.

Unfortunately, Gold Rush has apparently got literally THE worst IVs known to Pokemon. I'm wondering if I could trade her out for a better one.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats, you managed to get through what was possibly the worst shiny situation imaginable. XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Congrats, you managed to get through what was possibly the worst shiny situation imaginable. XD



My nerves are pretty shot now. I'm very much out off grinding in Victory Road now, in case the same thing happens again at some point... But I don't know where else to grind that would be as good for levels D:

And I can imagine SLIGHTLY worse... How about a shiny in a Zangoose/Seviper hoarde??


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> My nerves are pretty shot now. I'm very much out off grinding in Victory Road now, in case the same thing happens again at some point... But I don't know where else to grind that would be as good for levels D:
> 
> And I can imagine SLIGHTLY worse... How about a shiny in a Zangoose/Seviper hoarde??


Magnitude does super effective damage though! I can easily imagine it one-shoting Geodude. 
Battle Chateau and Le Wow are the best places for leveling-- they're in the game pretty much specifically for that reason.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2014)

Starting up a secondary playthrough on X tonight.  But there are two big questions - one, what to name my Trainer?  Especially the nickname in your circle of friends. Should I have them call me "dude", "bro", or "boss"?  (Note to self:  "silly Pokemon nickname" on Google Images definitely has funny results.  Not always safe-for-work results, but perhaps that's what makes some of them so funny.)

On a sidenote, it's a good thing I didn't name my Trainer directly after my username (Stratadrake) because the game won't let me input "rata".  I wonder why.



AlexxxLupo said:


> Unfortunately, Gold Rush has apparently got literally THE worst IVs known to Pokemon. I'm wondering if I could trade her out for a better one.


I have two Smeargle with lower IVs than that.  (No, really.  If I take them to the judge in Kiloude City, he talks about how all six stats are equal _and then_ how all six are horrible.)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Magnitude does super effective damage though! I can easily imagine it one-shoting Geodude.
> Battle Chateau and Le Wow are the best places for leveling-- they're in the game pretty much specifically for that reason.



Thing is a lot of Geodudes have Sturdy, so they tend to last 2 turns minimum usually - and the average Magnitude from one of them doesn't actually do much in the way of damage (Gold Rush survived 2). But last Z/S hoarde I was in had 4 Zangooses and 1 Seviper. I was trying to catch the Seviper but it didn't last one turn. It would be good if there was a way to guarantee survival of a hoarde Pokemon in that situation - or at least, be able to catch with more than 1 opponent.

Trouble with grinding there is that I won't EVER meet another shiny. I think it's time for me to move to a different room in Victory Road or something and see what else I can find. Plus, there's always all the searching I've gotta do for the Pokedex ^.^


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2014)

So apparently Twitch Plays PokÃ©mon used the Master Ball to catch a Goldeen.
Good.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

I still have no idea what is so popular about this twitch person.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> I still have no idea what is so popular about this twitch person.


It's not a person, it's a website.  The way this particular stream is set up, anyone and _everyone_ who is logged in to the IRC channel can input commands to the emulator running the game (and thus control the game character, 20-30 second lag between the chat and the video stream notwithstanding).  So basically imagine 10,000 people trying to operate the _same_ controller at the _same_ time; it proceeds less like an actual Pokemon game and more like . . . this.  (But seriously, folks, it's more like this.  See the stream of commands on the right?  Imagine trying to follow every last one of them.)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 10, 2014)

Down to 57 of 718 of the national dex. All that's left are those that need evolving and breeding. 

Mostly the starters since I haven't evolved any of the pokebank starters yet.



yell0w_f0x said:


> so like.... does anyone have a spare houndoominite or one that they dont want anymore?
> im willing to trade stuff for it.. i have an extra reshiram i apparently got off from wonder trade.
> im supposedly complete with pokebank exclusive pokes. (not legeendaries) so i can breed you one if ye need em.
> i got an extremespeed dratini if ye want one.
> please help me get the hell dog's stone.


Btw.. im still looking for houndoominite. if there is anyone who doesn't need theirs or has an extra one.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2014)

Starting a Nuzlocke-type run on Pokemon X today (separate from my Y playthrough).  No sooner did I pick Team Fennekin, kicked Chespin's grass and caught a Pidgey (and determining that that first wild Pokemon encounter on Route 2 is most definitely scripted) than I used a second 3DS to trade off Fennekin for the Pokemon I really want to base this team around:  Zorua.  I considered sending over the Lv.10 Zorua from the W1 event, but then I'd be risking loyalty issues . . . so instead I bred a Zorua egg and sent that over in exchange for Fennekin.

(Yes, you might say I'm holding X's Fennekin ransom on my Y save file for the time being.)

The only problem?  Zorua ("Kotaro") hatched at Lv.1, which is a serious disadvantage when normally your starter is Lv.5.

And it just gets worse from there.  Zorua is able to beat a Lv.2 Scatterbug and start levelling up, but ran afoul of a pretty strong Pidgey, which killed the one Pidgey I caught along this route (it was doing 6HP per hit, which is insane at these levels).  The worst part is that you don't get PC access until Santalune so that I _can't_ actually remove him from the party.  Which means that if I'm to honor Pidgey being declared 'All Dead', I can't go back to Aquacorde for healing!  (Rule number zero: _the game is always right._)  And Zorua's running low on Scratches pretty quickly....

I also despise the fact that X has Weedles while Y has Caterpie.  I am NOT facing Weedles with only one Pokemon and no Antidotes.

I did finally get a lucky break - the trainer blocking access to Santalune saw fit to start spamming Growl instead of Tackle (which would've 3HKO my Zorua), and Zorua had just enough Scratches left to score a KO and reach Lv.5 _and learn Pursuit!_ (that's an extra 20 attacks, and this time with STAB!)  Now I'm in Santalune and hoping I can catch a Fletchling.  I'm not playing by the only-catch-the-first-thing-you-see rule, but I am enforcing a one-species-per-route rule.  I'd rather avoid getting a Fletchling if I can help it (as there's a Pikachu to fight somewhere in here), and I want to save Shauna's offer for free healing as a last resort (as it'll revive Pidgey).  But if I can make it to Santalune proper, things will finally start looking up for this run.

Alas, poor Pidgey, I barely knew ye.  (insert Bird Jesus reference here.)


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 10, 2014)

It's only just occurred to me.
In X and Y, they removed held item mail! 

I mean- I didn't use it and now there's game chat- but it's something which had been in the games ever since Gold and Silver!


----------



## Misomie (Mar 10, 2014)

When I started my wonderlock, I played by the special rules that nuzlocke rules don't start until your starter is level five.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2014)

I remember my Fire Red Nuzlocke. I didn't lose a single PokÃ©mon. I used all the regular rules except for the nickname rule. Because I don't do nicknames.
It was fun, but I am not sure whether it was skill or just luck that I powered through the game like that


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> When I started my wonderlock, I played by the special rules that nuzlocke rules don't start until your starter is level five.



I did consider that rule as well ("the rules don't take effect until Santalune"), but ultimately I didn't need to.  It was pretty damn close though.

I did have to amend one rule though:  It originally was "don't flee from a wild Pokemon unless it kills something" (during the current battle) but I had to change it to "don't flee from a wild Pokemon unless you have at least one fainted Pokemon in the party" (from current _or previous_ battle).


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 15, 2014)

I finally did it! I got all 718 pokemon. I completed the national dex and got the shiny charm!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry if I mispost...
Lucius
3883-6283-4272


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2014)

Halfway to Ambrette town by now.  Firefly (Fletchling) and Abby (Charmander) both evolved.  Was stuck on a good sword name for Honedge, so I called him Tassel.  His typing shall be very beneficial for both Cyllage and Shalour Gyms, assuming of course he makes it that far - close call in a wild Pokemon battle.  Shaggy (Furfrou) packs a wallop with Headbutt, outclassing Astley (Dunsparce) by far (except where Rollout is concerned).

Oh, and an epic battle occured here:


> TRAINER: Tourist Mari (1P)
> POKEMON: Illumise (Lv.14 F)
> Illumise: Charm (-2)	Honedge: Swords Dance (0)
> Illumise: Charm (-2)	Honedge: Fury Cutter (5%)
> ...


Tierno would be proud.

However, I'm thinking of retiring Astley for a Mienfoo.  His typing will also be beneficial for Cyllage Gym.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I finally did it! I got all 718 pokemon. I completed the national dex and got the shiny charm!



You are the man PokÃ©mon Master now dawg!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Hmmm.. Imma add all of you. Free shiny Zoruas for those who accept


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 16, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Sorry if I mispost...
> Lucius
> 3883-6283-4272


Well, I just added ya anyway.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 16, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I finally did it! I got all 718 pokemon. I completed the national dex and got the shiny charm!



Well done! You story has inspired many [me] to complete the dex.

I even got Soul Silver to get the Gen 2 legendaries. I'm tearing through now with James (Feraligatr), Cronos (Hypno) and Dust (Venomoth).

My brother (who lost interest in Pokemon in between Gen 3 and 4) also said I could have the data from his Sapphire version so I can restart that to my heart's content. He's wanting to keep the cart in case of resale, though, which is fair.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I just added ya anyway.



 Thank you


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 16, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Thank you



You reckon you could add me back? Haha.

1977-0255-2764


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

Indeed when I get zat wifi on and my 3ds is fully charged


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone with an Eevee when does the egg move curse or a Milotic with a competitive ability that also knows mirror coat? I trade SHINY.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 17, 2014)

Well i watched my first pokemon movies since watching the first when it was released. Really wish i didnt, saddest fucking film i've seen since Wolf Children, jesus fucking christ i really needed cheering up...


----------



## Jags (Mar 17, 2014)

I want a shiny Sylveon so bad it hurts :I

On a relevant note, actually got round to starting the EV training for my team. Yay me!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 17, 2014)

Jags said:


> I want a shiny Sylveon so bad it hurts :I
> 
> On a relevant note, actually got round to starting the EV training for my team. Yay me!



Add me then.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 17, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> You are the man PokÃ©mon Master now dawg!





AlexxxLupo said:


> Well done! You story has inspired many [me] to complete the dex.
> 
> I even got Soul Silver to get the Gen 2 legendaries. I'm tearing through now with James (Feraligatr), Cronos (Hypno) and Dust (Venomoth).
> 
> My brother (who lost interest in Pokemon in between Gen 3 and 4) also said I could have the data from his Sapphire version so I can restart that to my heart's content. He's wanting to keep the cart in case of resale, though, which is fair.



Thanks guys. I'm now focusing on breeding perfect pokemon with egg moves. And trying some of the less common and hard to get by ones.  And since I'm at it. I'm doing masuda method to breed shinies.  Not as top priority but would be nice to get some while I'm breeding. Hehe. Also gonna try and complete all the forms the pokemon have. Like vivillon and deerling and sawsbuck and others. 




Jags said:


> I want a shiny Sylveon so bad it hurts :I
> 
> On a relevant note, actually got round to starting the EV training for my team. Yay me!



I haven't finished eV training my main team yet. I haven't even completed building my main team. The one I used for the last beta competition was just a temp setup since I'm out of time to breed. Lol. I should get to eV training soon.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 18, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Add me then.


Thing is- for me, and this might only be me mind; shinies have little value to me unless I found them myself. 
They'd be the result of a brilliantly exciting encounter of mine or an egg which I painstakingly hatched after many and many tries!
Y'know?

I mean, I can't know if your Eevees and Zorua are even legitimate! Considering how you seem to have a very disposable supply of them.


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2014)

There's a certain value to things if you fought tooth n' nail for 'em.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 18, 2014)

Geodude/Graveler line has quickly become one of my favourites since finding the gold one. It's possible to get extremely attached to them D=


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2014)

Alexxx, if you wanna make that a Gold Golem, I'm happy to tradeback. <:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 18, 2014)

BRN said:


> Alexxx, if you wanna make that a Gold Golem, I'm happy to tradeback. <:



That would make my day! I have no one to trade with since my guy won't buy Y until he finishes his degree.

Unfortunately I left all my games at home, and I'm in the flat now with only SS. I won't be able to play X for a couple of weeks D=


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Thing is- for me, and this might only be me mind; shinies have little value to me unless I found them myself.
> They'd be the result of a brilliantly exciting encounter of mine or an egg which I painstakingly hatched after many and many tries!
> Y'know?
> 
> I mean, I can't know if your Eevees and Zorua are even legitimate! Considering how you seem to have a very disposable supply of them.



They were made in Y. A little time and effort and you gets one. Then you use the clone glitch and you get copies of a legit shiny. Haha so yes and no.
Plus I could always give you an egg of a soon to be shiny through pre hatching. Six IV shiny Giratina for six iv Lugia.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Plus I could always give you an egg of a soon to be shiny through pre hatching.


That doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 20, 2014)

I have lost my Pokemon X game, but I think I know where it is. The hard part is getting a hold of my friend to see if it's in his car or not. The guy just can't stay in one place...


----------



## Icky (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been thinking about picking up another Mystery Dungeon game for some irreparable cuteness. Any suggestions (besides Red Rescue Team)?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2014)

Explorers of Sky (the updated version of Explorers of Time/Darkness).  Gameplay has mostly subtle tweaks compared to Rescue Team, but the story is much, much better.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 20, 2014)

So I decided to pick up my ds and play white again, its been so long since I played I had no fucking idea what my goal was or even where I was, so I decided to start a new game and good god I forgot how long the beginning tutorial or whatever was. FMA.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Explorers of Sky (the updated version of Explorers of Time/Darkness).  Gameplay has mostly subtle tweaks compared to Rescue Team, but the story is much, much better.


Explorers of the Sky was the only one I missed out of all the Mystery Dungeon games, but everyone says his good it is!
In your opinion- does it have a better story than all the other games?


----------



## Weiss (Mar 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That doesn't work anymore.



What you mean?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> What you mean?



Okay, so Shiny is a calculation based on OT (not just the number shown on your Trainer Card, but also including a secondary, secret 16-bit trainer ID) and the individual Pokemon's personality value (a hidden 32-bit value).  Because Eggs acquire the OT of whomever hatches them, the same exact egg could potentially hatch shiny for one person but not another (the odds of which are, of course, very low).

Now Instacheck was a site where you could get a readout of a Pokemon's data in the egg, including its personality value and the OT ID value, and once you know them (the so-called "shiny value") you could potentially match up with another player with the exact OT value needed to make that egg hatch shiny.  But it doesn't work on XY since the v1.2 update added extra encryption to their wi-fi chatter.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Okay, so Shiny is a calculation based on OT (not just the number shown on your Trainer Card, but also including a secondary, secret 16-bit trainer ID) and the individual Pokemon's personality value (a hidden 32-bit value).  Because Eggs acquire the OT of whomever hatches them, the same exact egg could potentially hatch shiny for one person but not another (the odds of which are, of course, very low).



Okay, correct me if I'm wrong, but a shiny Pokemon is calculated off 4 numbers, right? And if their... processing... results in a number less than 8, you get a shiny. And 2 of these numbers come from your second, hidden Trainer number? So... do you reckon that some trainer numbers are more... favourable, to getting a shiny? Like, more often does the number they produce come out lower?

I only ask because I reckon my Ruby version ID is pretty darn good for shinies, and it just made me wonder sometimes. One of the reasons I'm very reluctant to restart it.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't get over the fact that in this new Diancie Pokemon film, there is a man called Argos.
I mean, you don't have it over in the US or anywhere outside the UK, but THIS is an Argos.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2014)

I want a Talonflame right freaking now ;__;


----------



## Weiss (Mar 20, 2014)

Collect a bunch of eggs. Mark them. Save. Hatch them. If one shiny, remember what it's marked pattern was. Shut off.
Shiny egg guranteed. Tht is what I meant. Very painstalking wirk tho. Literally pre hatching .


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Okay, correct me if I'm wrong, but a shiny Pokemon is calculated off 4 numbers, right? And if their... processing... results in a number less than 8, you get a shiny. And 2 of these numbers come from your second, hidden Trainer number? So... do you reckon that some trainer numbers are more... favourable, to getting a shiny? Like, more often does the number they produce come out lower?


Not really.  Shiny calculation is indeed based off of four numbers:

A - Your official trainer ID (16 bits)
B - your secret trainer ID (16 bits)
C and D - the individual Pokemon's secret personality value (32 bits)

The formula is (a xor b) xor (c xor d) < 8.

So (A xor B) is your trainer's so-called "shiny value", but C and D are assigned at random when the Pokemon is initially generated.  So no, it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Collect a bunch of eggs. Mark them. Save. Hatch them. If one shiny, remember what it's marked pattern was. Shut off.
> Shiny egg guranteed. Tht is what I meant. Very painstalking wirk tho. Literally pre hatching .



So...your strategy is to hatch a bunch of eggs, remember one's markings if it's shiny, and turn the game off? Why wouldn't you just keep the goddamn shiny you just hatched?


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 21, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Collect a bunch of eggs. Mark them. Save. Hatch them. If one shiny, remember what it's marked pattern was. Shut off.
> Shiny egg guranteed. Tht is what I meant. Very painstalking wirk tho. Literally pre hatching .


I agree with Icky, all of the data things about an egg's PokÃ©mon are determined upon receiving the egg. 
It would be more efficient to hatch them in masses without any resets. It's not only faster, but also easier to do. If the shiny egg hatches adamant, then no matter how many times you try to hatch it it will end up being adamant. So there is no point in turning off.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 21, 2014)

I do that. Hatch five at a time. I save and retry if no come out shiny. But when I get an egg that is shiny, as said I remember it's marking, shut off, clone the egg, and shiny eggs for all.
I gotta rule for every pokemon to be owned by me, my current person. The OT must match the trainer.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 21, 2014)

And once and egg is made it's dna is set. No matter what it will stay the same, nothing will change about it even when traded. If it was shiney it will stay shiny. Even the moveset and nature stays perfectly the same. So trading it will not have on effect. Trust me I know.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> If it was shiney it will stay shiny.


That is simply not true.  Unless GF changed the shiny formula so that the change in OT (due to hatching) is mirrored by a change in the Pokemon's personality value, if you trade a shiny egg to someone else it will no longer be shiny (in 99.9% of cases at least).

That's also how sites like Instacheck worked; find just the right Trainer to give an egg to and you can guarantee it will hatch shiny (for them but not you).  Remember that what you're saying goes both ways:  If a shiny Egg remains shiny upon hatching, a non-shiny Egg will remain non-Shiny upon hatching.

(Would you like to set up an XY trade sometime and prove it?)

Oh, and BTW, if you're going to spend the time to acquire and hatch five Eggs just to check for shininess (because the Egg's data is set at acquisition time, only the OT is set at hatch time), what's the point of soft resetting?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 21, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I want a Talonflame right freaking now ;__;



Screw that, I want a baby Zapdos! :


----------



## Weiss (Mar 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That is simply not true.  Unless GF changed the shiny formula so that the change in OT (due to hatching) is mirrored by a change in the Pokemon's personality value, if you trade a shiny egg to someone else it will no longer be shiny (in 99.9% of cases at least).
> 
> That's also how sites like Instacheck worked; find just the right Trainer to give an egg to and you can guarantee it will hatch shiny (for them but not you).  Remember that what you're saying goes both ways:  If a shiny Egg remains shiny upon hatching, a non-shiny Egg will remain non-Shiny upon hatching.
> 
> ...



What was the last game you played? :?
Yes. I have done this to myself several times from my X to Y.
I shall.
And the purpose of soft resetting is to keep it an unhatched shiny.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> And the purpose of soft resetting is to keep it an unhatched shiny.


Okay, I can see that, but in the 99% of cases where they're not, a SR makes no difference whatsoever.



Lucius Savage said:


> What was the last [Pokemon] game you played? :?


Umm ... all of them?

Of which I have only ever hatched one egg Shiny and it was my own.

(If you'd still like to trade, I should be available tomorrow, but you should record everything you can about the shiny egg - IVs/Characteristic, Nature, HP type, etc.)


----------



## Weiss (Mar 22, 2014)

Shiny eggs take weeks lol. But I try when I am off work.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Been wondering why my munnna hasnt evolved, been leveling it up and leveling it up, then i find out it needs a moon stone -_-
Also watching the victini movie, thought this character sounded familiar, AND HOLY SHIT ITS LAWRENCE FROM SPICE AND WOLF!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Been wondering why my munnna hasnt evolved, been leveling it up and leveling it up, then i find out it needs a moon stone -_-Also watching the victini movie, thought this character sounded familiar, AND HOLY SHIT ITS LAWRENCE FROM SPICE AND WOLF!


Nishijima from Mirai Nikki?What you mean?


----------



## Jags (Mar 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> AND HOLY SHIT ITS LAWRENCE FROM SPICE AND WOLF!



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Starting to explain to my friend what EV training is and about Pokemon team building. It's very hard work to explain to someone who doesn't understand the difference between the 6 basic stats :I


----------



## Zraxi (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought Pokemon Battle Trozei a couple days ago and wow, it's harder than I thought. Some of the pokemon have some hilarious faces. Drowsee I'm looking at you


----------



## Weiss (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a bunch of 5 Iv eevee eggss with special egg moves anyone wants?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 26, 2014)

Apparently TPP does not like Fire types:  They *released Torchic*. Boo : o

In its stead is Azumarill, Ninjask/Shedinja (yes, they have a Shedinja!), and a total of five Poochyena.

Apparently, one can never have too many Poochyena.  No gods, no Mon, only _doge_.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Apparently TPP does not like Fire types:  They *released Torchic*. Boo
> 
> In its stead is Azumarill, Ninjask/Shedinja (yes, they have a Shedinja!), and a total of five Poochyena.
> 
> Apparently, one can never have too many Poochyena.  No gods, no Mon, only _doge_.



I've been having this on in the background for the last couple of days since my exam ended. The word doge makes my brain hurt now.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooh.  New online competition.  I think I'll go register for this April friendly. Who else will be joining this?

And it's right up my alley too. 3 pokemon single battles. I gotta prep my team. 

They're letting legendaries join in too so my biggest problem would be yveltal. I really have a hard time battling that bird. Lol. I may need to run electric moves for coverage now.

And not to mention I may be benching my pangoro with yveltal around.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 27, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ooh.  New online competition.  I think I'll go register for this April friendly. Who else will be joining this?
> 
> And it's right up my alley too. 3 pokemon single battles. I gotta prep my team.
> 
> ...


If I signed up to that, my biggest problem'd be that I wouldn't be able to use most of my favourite team. It only allows Pokemon that were hatched or caught in Kalos, and I transferred a few over!


----------



## Keshiji (Mar 28, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That is simply not true.  Unless GF changed the shiny formula so that the change in OT (due to hatching) is mirrored by a change in the Pokemon's personality value, if you trade a shiny egg to someone else it will no longer be shiny (in 99.9% of cases at least).
> 
> That's also how sites like Instacheck worked; find just the right Trainer to give an egg to and you can guarantee it will hatch shiny (for them but not you).  Remember that what you're saying goes both ways:  If a shiny Egg remains shiny upon hatching, a non-shiny Egg will remain non-Shiny upon hatching.
> 
> ...



Was just randomly checking this thread till I saw this and had to comment.

As long as the shiny value of the egg is the same one as the shiny value of the trainer the PokÃ©mon WILL be Shiny... and both of those things NEED to match and it'll only work for said trainer, not someone else!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 28, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> If I signed up to that, my biggest problem'd be that I wouldn't be able to use most of my favourite team. It only allows Pokemon that were hatched or caught in Kalos, and I transferred a few over!



Lucky me. 
My poor Shiny Ninetales tho


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2014)

Who all added me? Let me know...
For a 6iv shiny eevee with a serious nature that knows curse I trade all legendaries to you.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2014)

Guess how many Oddish Twitch decided to catch today in Emerald.  GUESS.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 31, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Guess how many Oddish Twitch decided to catch today in Emerald.  GUESS.



All of the Oddish? :3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone know how to attract an Abra in X or Y?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 31, 2014)

I already caught 11 PokÃ©mon in Google Maps! What about you? :3


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Anyone know how to attract an Abra in X or Y?


They're rare encounters in regular tall grass and purple flower patches on Route 5.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2014)

Huh. Guess not.
A dingo ate mah bby!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Mar 31, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> They're rare encounters in regular tall grass and purple flower patches on Route 5.



Will Sweet Scent draw them out?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 31, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Will Sweet Scent draw them out?



I could be wrong, but sweet scent probably won't affect the frequency of an encounter. If Abra's rare, it will probably still be rare with sweet scent. All sweet scent does is attracts Hordes.

Your best bet is just to walk around in the grass and hope for the best. It will be frustrating (it took me two days to find a goddamn Minun) but worth it ^.^

Or you could wonder trade repeatedly for one =P


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2014)

Cloned nine shiny eevees with egg moves, four ivs, rare ability anticipation.
Make and offer.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I already caught 11 PokÃ©mon in Google Maps! What about you? :3



I only have 5 so far. Lol. It's gonna be hard to explore the whole world for these.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 1, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Will Sweet Scent draw them out?


No, Sweet Scent is used to attract hordes. Abra isn't found in hordes, so regular walking'll do the trick.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 1, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I only have 5 so far. Lol. It's gonna be hard to explore the whole world for these.



Scratch that. I'm at 44 out of 150. This is eating up my work time. Lol. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 1, 2014)

Katie is pretty much in the same situation as I am:






I caught my very first shiny in Y. But now it is less of an achievement because catching shinys has been made easier...


----------



## Distorted (Apr 1, 2014)

I still get mad at my friend for making shinies with action replay. He doesn't understand the satisfaction of finding one naturally. xp


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Katie is pretty much in the same situation as I am:
> I caught my very first shiny in Y. But now it is less of an achievement because catching shinys has been made easier...



270 hours and finding one is easy?!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 1, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> 270 hours and finding one is easy?!



Actually the shiny encounter is slightly easier now in x and y. With all the ways you can get a shiny, it's not surprising almost everyone has at least one. 

I got 3 from friend safari in just one day. The fish chaining got me a shiny luvdisc and shiny clauncher. Then there's the pokeradar which I haven't tried doing yet. Then there are also horde shinies. 

And still unsure if the rumor about tipping affects the shiny encounter rate.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2014)

I've found ... just four shinies in XY.  One in the Friend Safari (a Butterfree), a Gulpin from a horde encounter, and a random Azurill.  Oh, and when I hatched a bunch of Treecko, one of the girls (yes, a female!) came out shiny.  I'm keeping her.  The other three are long since traded off.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I've found ... just four shinies in XY.  One in the Friend Safari (a Butterfree), a Gulpin from a horde encounter, and a random Azurill.  Oh, and when I hatched a bunch of Treecko, one of the girls (yes, a female!) came out shiny.  I'm keeping her.  The other three are long since traded off.


Hold on. If you traded 'em off, what did you get in exchange?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Hold on. If you traded 'em off, what did you get in exchange?



A Mega stone.  The other two I just shipped out on Wonder Trade, so it doesn't count.


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 3, 2014)

Add me to yer game~ especially if you have/need Vivillon!

FC: 3909-8878-8403
Nickname: Sharon

Vivillon I have:
Polar, Meadow, Tundra, Continental, Garden, Elegant, Icysnow, Modern, Marine, High Plains, Sun, and Ocean.

Vivillon I NEED!:
Archipelago, Sandstorm, River, Monsoon, Savannah, and Jungle.

Vivillon I can trade:
Polar, Elegant, Icysnow, Modern, Sun, Ocean, Garden, Marine, and Highplains.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 3, 2014)

CynTheTreecko said:


> Add me to yer game~ especially if you have/need Vivillon!
> 
> FC: 3909-8878-8403
> Nickname: Sharon
> ...


Sure, I've added you. My code is 1977-0255-2764.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmmhmm...
Shiny charm.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 4, 2014)

Recently, I've been playing through PokÃ©mon Ruby again. It's such a great little game, after all. Once I got Magneton, I named it Beep Boop and started using it more than my Blaziken!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2014)

The villians and rival was terrible...


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2014)

I never actually played Gen3. I got my GBA back recently - maybe I should give Emerald a go?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2014)

Storywise, Emerald is basically Ruby AND Sapphire at the same time.  Gameplay wise, they beefed up the Gym Leaders to be an actual challenge compared to RS, and they rearranged a lot of Trainer positions on routes so that you can have double battles with two trainers at once (if they both spot you simultaneously).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 4, 2014)

Thinking about it now, I LOVED the battle frontier in Emerald. I loved most of the variations on gameplay - particularly the one where you let your Pokemon decide what moves to use and take the trainer right out of it. Frustrating sometimes, but very fun.

Kind of makes me want to play through again.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> The villians and rival was terrible...



Oh, come now. Villains and the rival are a teensy part of the game when you compare it to the big picture! You battle 'em only once. The region, on the other hand, is always there to explore! The only region with a vast open water area and the only region with a town floating on water, a town at the foot of a volcano, a town built in the trees, and a grand total of 3 other island towns!
If nothing else, teams Aqua and Magma, the only time two teams have conflicted in any game, are a good laugh. Say, when you first try to enter their secret base and they're standing guard, one of them says
 "Our boss is stealing a submarine. Where? I wouldn't tell you something so crucial!" and the one standing next to them says "Our Boss is in Slateport. Why? I wouldn't tell you something so crucial!"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> The villians and rival was terrible...



You want terrible villains, look at Team Flare.

They're almost more stupid than this guy.


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 4, 2014)

Going to be adding people's FCs from here soon, so just a heads up!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone here think Lysandre's dead?

If he is dead, was he killed instantly when Team Flare HQ fell on him, or did he die overtime from being trapped underground? (Not that he didn't deserve such horrible fates, mind you)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 4, 2014)

Figured I'd ask here since I'm having some trouble figuring this out, but what do you guys recommend for Heliolisk: Grass Knot or Surf? I've switched between the two and I've found that at certain times, it'd have been more useful to have one over the other. 

The other moves on it are Volt Switch, Thunder, and Focus Blast.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Oh, come now. Villains and the rival are a teensy part of the game when you compare it to the big picture! You battle 'em only once. The region, on the other hand, is always there to explore! The only region with a vast open water area and the only region with a town floating on water, a town at the foot of a volcano, a town built in the trees, and a grand total of 3 other island towns!
> If nothing else, teams Aqua and Magma, the only time two teams have conflicted in any game, are a good laugh. Say, when you first try to enter their secret base and they're standing guard, one of them says
> "Our boss is stealing a submarine. Where? I wouldn't tell you something so crucial!" and the one standing next to them says "Our Boss is in Slateport. Why? I wouldn't tell you something so crucial!"



Lol look at Blue Version and tell me those two were uncrucial.
I like those points tho.
But best game has to be the Johto region.

@TransformerRobot
Meh. I prefer Team Flare over those two.
Their plan was to commit mass Genocide.
A bit different from the rest.
Team Aqua/Magma's plans were ridiculous.
You couldn't have more of one without killing yourselves.
Lysandre was another Cyrus.
Which I love very much.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Lol look at Blue Version and tell me those two were uncrucial.
> I like those points tho.
> But best game has to be the Johto region.
> 
> ...



As I asked earlier, do you think Lysandre's dead? Alive? If he did die, was it from the destruction of his own HQ, or was it overtime? He seemed intent on making himself immortal, and last I checked immortal means you can only survive dying from old age, while Lysandre was buried what felt like 600 feet underground.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> As I asked earlier, do you think Lysandre's dead? Alive? If he did die, was it from the destruction of his own HQ, or was it overtime? He seemed intent on making himself immortal, and last I checked immortal means you can only survive dying from old age, while Lysandre was buried what felt like 600 feet underground.



I'd like to think he is dead due to being crushed but...
This IS pokemon.
Major characters like that doen't usually die.
His status, like Cyrus, is unknown


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 5, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Figured I'd ask here since I'm having some trouble figuring this out, but what do you guys recommend for Heliolisk: Grass Knot or Surf? I've switched between the two and I've found that at certain times, it'd have been more useful to have one over the other.
> 
> The other moves on it are Volt Switch, Thunder, and Focus Blast.



I'd go with surf. Ye don't really need grass type for coverage since your electric move's are already strong against water type pokemon. Surf is there for the fire types especially for those sunny day users and drought ninetales. And you can either hit water/ground pokemon with a rain boosted surf or a focus blast. (I am assuming you are using dry skin ability)


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ye don't really need grass type for coverage since your electric moves are already strong against water type pokemon.


Lanturn begs to differ.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 5, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I'd go with surf. Ye don't really need grass type for coverage since your electric move's are already strong against water type pokemon. Surf is there for the fire types especially for those sunny day users and drought ninetales. And you can either hit water/ground pokemon with a rain boosted surf or a focus blast. (I am assuming you are using dry skin ability)



The problem with using Surf against sun teams is the drop in Water power. I am running Charizard X and Hippowdon, so Fire types and Sunny Day are the least of my worries. 

I'll stick with Surf and see how it works out. The only reason I've  considered Grass Knot is because of Swampert, Quagsire, and Lanturn's  presence (like mentioned above), all three Pokemon being huge threats to my team. I always groan when I see them, though rarely. 

And since I'm already here, I'll drop my friend code and add everyone. I'm always up for a battle or two if anyone is down. I'm an addict.

Friend Code: 0559-6972-5367


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 5, 2014)

I got a shiny Remoraid from a 2-stage chain fish!

How many stages does chain fishing normally take?

I was actually trying to fish for the Octillery to BEGIN chain fishing, so I didn't expect that. And it broke after the first 3, and then the next 2 got me the purple one ^.^ I'm so happy

EDIT: Make that 2 shiny Remoraids.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 6, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The problem with using Surf against sun teams is the drop in Water power. I am running Charizard X and Hippowdon, so Fire types and Sunny Day are the least of my worries.
> 
> I'll stick with Surf and see how it works out. The only reason I've considered Grass Knot is because of Swampert, Quagsire, and Lanturn's presence (like mentioned above), all three Pokemon being huge threats to my team. I always groan when I see them, though rarely.
> 
> ...



dont forget gastrodon. hehe. 

if your ability is solar power, it effectively negates the drop in surf's power. and with volt switch, you can negate the hp drop by switching out. 

the main reason id choose surf over grass knot is that surf is a more reliable option because water type moves have lesser types that resist it than grass type moves. it also gets a boost from the rain. but you can always have both grass knot and surf if you want. you can swap one of your electric type moves. without rain, thunder becomes much less reliable with low accuracy. (had an online battle once where dragon rush never connected for the 5 times i used it. and its got much higher accuracy than thunder. lol.) and seeing as youre using hppowdon, id prolly swap out thunder for grass knot. or at least changing it to thunderbolt. (unless you have a rain dancer in your team; that and i really dont see much use in sand veil ability, tho the evasion increase and sandstorm immunity is nice)

as for lanturn, i dont think he'd be much of a problem since heliolisk resists electric and with dry skin, he is immune to water type attacks.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 6, 2014)

So, I was just playing PokÃ©mon Ruby and came across this music again. Oh man, how could I forget music as creepy as this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxwfl_-P2gI


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2014)

I picked up a used copy of Ruby yesterday.  The person's beaten the E4 and Champion.  Now where's Latias?


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;xWFjcKzPmtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWFjcKzPmtY[/video]

This is the best theme in the franchise.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 6, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The problem with using Surf against sun teams is the drop in Water power. I am running Charizard X and Hippowdon, so Fire types and Sunny Day are the least of my worries.
> 
> I'll stick with Surf and see how it works out. The only reason I've  considered Grass Knot is because of Swampert, Quagsire, and Lanturn's  presence (like mentioned above), all three Pokemon being huge threats to my team. I always groan when I see them, though rarely.
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted


----------



## Arcane Reno (Apr 7, 2014)

Heya folks! I'm attempting to fill out my national pokedex at the moment, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out in terms of legendaries, namely Mew, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza and Jirachi, Uxie, Azelf, Mesprit, Heatran, Regigigas, Manaphy, Darkrai, Shaymin, and Meoletta. :c I don't want to trade for keeps, merely do a tradeback so that I can get the 'dex entry, and I'd of course be willing to help out with any of the legendaries that I have (or any others that you may be missing yourself). Anyone here able/willing to give me a hand?


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 7, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Heya folks! I'm attempting to fill out my national pokedex at the moment, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out in terms of legendaries, namely Mew, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza and Jirachi, Uxie, Azelf, Mesprit, Heatran, Regigigas, Manaphy, Darkrai, Shaymin, and Meoletta. :c I don't want to trade for keeps, merely do a tradeback so that I can get the 'dex entry, and I'd of course be willing to help out with any of the legendaries that I have (or any others that you may be missing yourself). Anyone here able/willing to give me a hand?


Well, I can help you out with Mew, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Uxie, Azelf, Mespirit, Heatran, Regigigas, Manaphy, and Darkrai. Basically, all except Shaymin and Meloetta.
If you can, could you help me with my Kalos dex in exchange? 

Looking for any of the following- Rhyperior, Starly, Staraptor, Reuniclus, Wynaut, Mareep, Flaaffy, Diglett, Garchomp, Wooper, Escavalier, Gastly, Purrloin, Patrat, Lotad, Buizel, Magnemite, Voltorb, Trubbish, Timburr, Larvitar, Tyranitar, Spinarak, Hoothoot, Wigglytuff, Gothita, Gothielle, Lickilicky, Deino, and Dragonite.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Apr 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, I can help you out with Mew, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Uxie, Azelf, Mespirit, Heatran, Regigigas, Manaphy, and Darkrai. Basically, all except Shaymin and Meloetta.
> If you can, could you help me with my Kalos dex in exchange?
> 
> Looking for any of the following- Rhyperior, Starly, Staraptor, Reuniclus, Wynaut, Mareep, Flaaffy, Diglett, Garchomp, Wooper, Escavalier, Gastly, Purrloin, Patrat, Lotad, Buizel, Magnemite, Voltorb, Trubbish, Timburr, Larvitar, Tyranitar, Spinarak, Hoothoot, Wigglytuff, Gothita, Gothielle, Lickilicky, Deino, and Dragonite.




Excellent, and certainly! I have a fair number of those on hand, and others that should be obtainable. I know I have Wynaut, Mareep, Flaaffy, Garchomp, Wooper, Escavalier, Gastly, Magnemite, Timburr, Larvitar/Tyranitar, Spinarak, Hoothoot, Wigglytuff, Lickilicky and Dragonite available, and I might have more of the others too. Will you be online later today? I suppose around 10:30 p.m your time?


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 7, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Excellent, and certainly! I have a fair number of those on hand, and others that should be obtainable. I know I have Wynaut, Mareep, Flaaffy, Garchomp, Wooper, Escavalier, Gastly, Magnemite, Timburr, Larvitar/Tyranitar, Spinarak, Hoothoot, Wigglytuff, Lickilicky and Dragonite available, and I might have more of the others too. Will you be online later today? I suppose around 10:30 p.m your time?


Probably not. I'm free now, and I can only guarantee being free up until 10pm UTC (Which is 9pm my time). I'll be going out in a couple hours, but apart from that I'm free all evening. Bottom line- if you're available now, I am too.
EDIT- Tell you what- when you're ready, send me a PM. If I reply, I'm available.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 9, 2014)

Well since I'm adding all these FC guess I'll add mine too.


Name: Zekumas
FC: 4442-0381-5683


----------



## Weiss (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep aboit to add all of you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally got Pokemon Y! 

A friend brought it for me from europe, my 3ds is european so american games won't work, stupid fucking restriction.

Anyways, I'm happy now


----------



## Weiss (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww that waa sweet.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 10, 2014)

Zekumas said:


> Well since I'm adding all these FC guess I'll add mine too.
> 
> 
> Name: Zekumas
> FC: 4442-0381-5683


Alright, I've added ya!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 10, 2014)

So i've spent about a week without leaving this friend safari which has charmeleon's and ponyta's. 5 days now and still nothing, typing with one hand and shiny hunting with the other -_-


----------



## Distorted (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been looking for a nice poison type pokemon to add to my team, but I can't decide on one. Amoongus came to mind, but the always present Talonflame makes me doubt that pick. There's also Drapion, but I don't hear much talk of him. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2014)

Drapion's great with Spikes and Toxic Spikes, but consider Scolipede. It's got great bulk, and while being a neat attacker it -also- has the possibility of being a tank and Baton Passer. Either way, it has access to Speed Boost as an ability. Easy!

It's also really attractive.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 10, 2014)

BRN said:


> Drapion's great with Spikes and Toxic Spikes, but consider Scolipede. It's got great bulk, and while being a neat attacker it -also- has the possibility of being a tank and Baton Passer. Either way, it has access to Speed Boost as an ability. Easy!
> 
> It's also really attractive.



Ok then, I'll try that. I don't know why I didn't think about it, but then I've only ever seen it as a baton passer online. I will give it a try.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2014)

I recommend Mega Venusaur 'cause it's bulky as heck, can heal itself, can deal good damage and can put things to sleep.
Alternatively, Mega Gengar's just a total beast and one of the best Megas in the game.
I use a bulky Roserade for support purposes and to wall Rotom-W, but Mega Venusaur outclasses it.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2014)

So on Twitch they've made about 80 attempts to take on the Emerald Elite Four, and they've gotten as far as the Champion match.  While the stream's host planned to start a randomized version of FireRed (and had a countdown to it), he's extended their deadline (three days ago) and apparently has _not_ announced any plans to kill Emerald without them winning the game -- but there are already image macros and parodies floating around now that their 'deadline' is approaching again:


----------



## Milo (Apr 11, 2014)

let it be known that Ash is a dick


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2014)

Milo said:


> let it be known that Ash is a dick



He's 11 or 12, right? Of course he is a dick! X3


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2014)

Watching TPP, and the dark-type Elite Four just got -stomped- by Hariyama. They're overlevelled and got a good team comp... only 12 hours left, but they'll make it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> Watching TPP, and the dark-type Elite Four just got -stomped- by Hariyama. They're overlevelled and got a good team comp... only 12 hours left, but they'll make it.



I hope so!

I just don't get how they didn't win yet:


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


>


Bwahahahaha!

M4 got slaughtered by the champion after Rollout missed twice, unfortunately, and the Tentacruel was gonna win it until someone decided to switch from using Surf to using Dive. :[


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> M4 got slaughtered by the champion after Rollout missed twice, unfortunately, and the Tentacruel was gonna win it until someone decided to switch from using Surf to using Dive. :[



That gif really made me laugh^^ It's so cool how much funny stuff comes from the fans of the stream!
But I actually sorta stopped following it. I check on them every now and then but other than that... Meh. The novelty has worn off for me. Like when I got my Wii back then. :V

But the stream really did have some epic and heartbreaking moments! Remember when All Terrain Venomoth took out Lance?


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2014)

I didn't see much of Gold and Silver, but I did see the Lance fight on Youtube! The moth, man. Mmf. <3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 11, 2014)

I am NOT going to miss this E4 victory.

I missed Red and Crystal due to my time zone, but I WON'T miss this one.

On a slightly related note, I started playing randomised Emerald because I couldn't wait for the Twitch version. I began with a Haunter with Limber, and my rival has a [top percentage] Rattata with Rough Skin.

Haven't found a legendary yet though.


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2014)

"Poliwagg: We're so done with this elite4, I don't even want a hoenn remake anymore"

I feel this guy's pain. Twenty minutes after getting slaughtered by one of the Leaders and they're still limping around trying to talk to #3.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2014)

Apparently, they've _finally_ defeated the E4 and Champion.  It only took them 103 tries....

Watching one of the recap videos.  Wailord's opening Blizzard missed!  _Twice!_  (The exact same thing that enabled my Absol to go Swords Dance happy and then SWEEP half of the Champ's team for the win back in Emerald myself....)


----------



## Weiss (Apr 11, 2014)

Man I need someone to crush ME instead.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll battle you if you want.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool.
Same time around tomorrow tho.
I gotta work on my Skarmory...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, I assumed you had a team ready. I won't be available to battle Saturday night, we'll just have to do it some other time.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2014)

Egad, Twitch playing FireRandom is officially crazy.

Their starter is a Machop ... with TRUANT.

And they got killed by a Taillow with MEGA PUNCH.

Then they caught a Surskit with VOLT ABSORB and HYPER BEAM.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2014)

Getting ready...


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Went to that local nintendo meet up the other night, manage to do some swap4swap backs on event legendaries like Arcerus for the dex


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Went to that local nintendo meet up the other night, manage to do some swap4swap backs on event legendaries like Arcerus for the dex


Y'know, if there are any you're still missing, just today I did some swapbacks to get some into Reno's Dex. I have pretty much every legendary save for Shaymin, Meloetta, Uxie and Mespirit.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2014)

Turns out, I am here. Mr. Savage, if you are ready, I would be delighted to have our match tonight.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Turns out, I am here. Mr. Savage, if you are ready, I would be delighted to have our match tonight.



Friend code?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2014)

Nevermind your registered get on!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 12, 2014)

Am I the only one who's disappointed that there haven't been any Dark type Pokemon gyms?

If there was one, I wonder what the Gym Leader would be like. I was thinking maybe outside the gym he/she is a horror movie director, or at least a parody of Tim Burton.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been curious of that as well. Team Rocket and the other Pokemon evil syndicates seem to have a lot of dark types, but it's not of a gym quality. I'd laugh my head off if they did a Nightmare before Christmas parody for the gym. 

There are plenty of Dark eilte 4 members though. It's starting to get annoying. Mostly because Dark types hit so hard, especially in this gen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've been curious of that as well. Team Rocket and the other Pokemon evil syndicates seem to have a lot of dark types, but it's not of a gym quality. I'd laugh my head off if they did a Nightmare before Christmas parody for the gym.
> 
> There are plenty of Dark eilte 4 members though. It's starting to get annoying. Mostly because Dark types hit so hard, especially in this gen.



I was also wondering if maybe a Dark type Gym Leader would show up dressed as Jason Vorhees (without the bloody parts though, you can't have something that scary in Pokemon).

Or even just a parody of The Crow (don't think too hard about what his signature Pokemon would be).


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I was also wondering if maybe a Dark type Gym Leader would show up dressed as Jason Vorhees (without the bloody parts though, you can't have something that scary in Pokemon).
> 
> Or even just a parody of The Crow (don't think too hard about what his signature Pokemon would be).



That would be rather scary. Even without the blood. It would also be a good opportunity to make an interesting twist on the gym's music.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2014)

Guh, I'm a dummy and got caught up in a conversation. I'll be on until I head off to sleep.

Edit: You know, I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that Lucius went to sleep. Well I guess that's only fair for me not keeping tabs on the thread. Oh well. I'll just give him the win, 'cause I know I'm just gonna keep forgetting.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 13, 2014)

Lets try again tomorrow...
And Dark types are tge best type.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're ready we can do it now. If not then you can have the win, since I'm not gonna battle tomorrow.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 13, 2014)

Distorted said:


> That would be rather scary. Even without the blood. It would also be a good opportunity to make an interesting twist on the gym's music.



Yeah, add the Friday the 13th movies' notorious creepy whisper (You know; She she she, ha ha ha) so that it's heard throughout the gym itself for no reason.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 13, 2014)

No one here?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2014)

[yt]SOfhVqKY5wc[/yt]

o m g


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]SOfhVqKY5wc[/yt]
> 
> o m g



Groudon used Flamethrower!

It's not very effective...

Awesome mod though, looks a little closer to the Pokemon game that I dream of.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Groudon used Flamethrower!
> 
> It's not very effective...
> 
> Awesome mod though, looks a little closer to the Pokemon game that I dream of.


I hope that we'll soon hear more about that Pokken Fighters game that was teased months ago, 'cause it's definitely something I dream of too. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh jeez O_O


----------



## Weiss (Apr 14, 2014)

Eh.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, it's not like Noivern would've survived it anyway....


----------



## Distorted (Apr 14, 2014)

Doesn't Noivern outspeed Greninja with maxed out EV's and IV's. The least he could've did was U-turn out of there. But then he could've been choice scarfed. Who has the audacity to do that? It's already fast, what could you possibly be afraid of?

Edit: I looked it up. Noivern apparently outspeeds Greninja by 2 points maxed out (379 to 377). That can't be right. I looked on Serebii, but that just seems too ridiculous to believe.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I put a Choice Scarf on my Greninja in the monotype tournament when I was fighting Reno, to outspeed his Talonflame's Brave Bird.


----------



## BRN (Apr 15, 2014)

[yt]eksc6Z9upPk[/yt]


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Edit: I looked it up. Noivern apparently outspeeds Greninja by 2 points maxed out (379 to 377). That can't be right. I looked on Serebii, but that just seems too ridiculous to believe.


That is correct, Noivern is just barely faster than Greninja (123 vs. 122 base speed).  You can actually ignore EV and IVs because those provide the same boost to every Pokemon (up to +0.92 per level) regardless of species/forme.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Apr 15, 2014)

So, thanks to Dingo, I now have an almost complete 'dex.  I don't suppose anyone would be able to help me out with Shaymin, Meoletta, Uxie and Mesprit? 

Also, for anyone who's adding FC's, mine is 3024-6068-9916 ^^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got all of them but Shaymin, but that doesn't count towards dex completion. I'd be happy to lend you the others.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Apr 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've got all of them but Shaymin, but that doesn't count towards dex completion. I'd be happy to lend you the others.



That'd be awesome.  Will you be around tomorrow evening at all? And are there any you need in return?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

Uhhh, no, actually. :S I'll be around this evening -my- time, but not your time. Maybe Friday or the weekend would be best. There's nothing I need in return.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh boy I gotta add everyone on that list...
 God I'm not looking forward to that.
 Is there perhaps a limit to how many friends I have?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

I think 100 is the limit.


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh. Anyone here have a Rotom or Larvesta I could trade and breed really fast? I'm having no luck finding Rotom in the Lost Hotel, and I don't have anyone with the right Friend Safari for Larvesta. (And yes, I know it isn't Tuesday, I tried all yesterday.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

I could breed and trade them! Gotta take advantage of my round charm.


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I could breed and trade them! Gotta take advantage of my round charm.



Oooh, awesome! That'd probably be quicker on your end, anyway. Anything you're looking for? (If I have it, anyway. :V)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah, I'm not looking for anything. I just need an excuse to pick up the game, really! I'm ready to trade whenever you are.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 16, 2014)

There should be no limit...


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nah, I'm not looking for anything. I just need an excuse to pick up the game, really! I'm ready to trade whenever you are.



Oh shit, I've been dicking around on Showdown. I should be on now.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

I almost accidentally traded the parent, haha...


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I almost accidentally traded the parent, haha...



Yeah, I saw |3

Thanks again, though, these are great.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

You're welcome! Did you want your FC added to the thread? I think I had you on my friend list from the tournament.


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're welcome! Did you want your FC added to the thread? I think I had you on my friend list from the tournament.



Sure! I've been meaning to post about it, too. No idea what kind of safari I have, though.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2014)

Icky said:


> Sure! I've been meaning to post about it, too. No idea what kind of safari I have, though.


You have the exact same safari as Harbinger-- even the order's the same.


----------



## Milo (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a level 5 froakie if anyone wants to trade

that's literally it. 

I just started X two minutes ago


----------



## Weiss (Apr 17, 2014)

Goddammit guys i ferl left out...


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 17, 2014)

OK peeps, I've added EVERYBODY listed and only 5 of you have added me in return what gives most of you have Pokemon I still need to capture XD


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2014)

lol, I haven't played for awhile. 

I'll get around to adding the new peeps soon. Just running out of friend space. ^^;


----------



## Weiss (Apr 17, 2014)

Who's on?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

Is it wrong that I wish there was a Pokemon based off of Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2014)

i have maxed out my friends list (100) so i cant add anyone else at the moment. im still working on reducing that list. im making an googledocs file to keep track of it. so just wait a little more.. 


oh. i just registered for the april friendly. who else is competing there?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 17, 2014)

You telling me there is a competition I didn't even hear about?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 17, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> You telling me there is a competition I didn't even hear about?



i mentioned it some time ago when it was first announced. registrations are now open.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmmm... Where are the requirements?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's a subject that popped up on another forums:

What Pokemon have the same height and/or weight as yourself?

Me, I'm about 5'3" and just under 180 lb.  That would make me approximately one Zoroark.

(Which is actually kind of interesting.)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Here's a subject that popped up on another forums:
> 
> What Pokemon have the same height and/or weight as yourself?
> 
> Me, I'm about 5'3" and just under 180 lb.  That would make me approximately one Zoroark.



Being roughly 5'7 I get charzard.

My sona beats me by a full 2 feet!


----------



## Icky (Apr 18, 2014)

5'7", roughly 125 lbs, I get Articuno.

Caw c:

Also, it's annoying as fuck that Skrelp and Dragalge's Hidden Abilities are listed, yet there's absolutely no way of getting them. :T


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2014)

Bah!

At 6'1", I almost got Garchomp, but the lighter Sawsbuck is closer to my weight of 190.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2014)

Closest thing to my height and weight would be Sceptile, 'though I'm two inches taller.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 18, 2014)

Closest one that describes me is Crobat, but its a few pounds heavier than me.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, I'm the same height as Rampardos, Blastoise, Emboar, Gallade, Magmortar, Metagross, Dusclops, Gardevoir, Zapdos, Tetacruel, Machamp, Zoroark and various others. I say this because the site I found only gives heights in metres to one decimal place.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 18, 2014)

Searching...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I say this because the site I found only gives heights in metres to one decimal place.


It's actually the _games_ that do that, not the sites.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> It's actually the _games_ that do that, not the sites.


Ah, fair enough then. I suppose that kinda makes sense really; not every adult of a PokÃ©mon would realistically be the exact same height! The vague decimal place implies that the height is a kinda.. average one. As opposed to 'All Machamp are exactly 1.643 metres tall!'


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2014)

I think in Heart Gold and Soul Silver you could have your Magikarp's weight checked, and you've got Pokemon in the anime who are different sizes, so the dex entry being an average weight makes sense.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 19, 2014)

For your comparison pleasure:

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_PokÃ©mon_by_height

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_PokÃ©mon_by_weight


----------



## BRN (Apr 19, 2014)

As part of Pearl and Diamond, a Remoraid hunter measured the size of your Remoraid and gave you prizes for showing him larger and larger ones. (Oo-er.)


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> For your comparison pleasure:
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_PokÃ©mon_by_height
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_PokÃ©mon_by_weight


Grovyle, Combusken and Roserade are all the same height as Magikarp.
Mind. Blown.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

Magikarp is bigger than I originally thought.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Magikarp is bigger than I originally thought.


Nah. The surprising bit is that Grovyle, Combusken and Roserade are all under three feet tall! They look like they should be human height!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

I gotta test my team.
Who wants to conduct combat? (I do not use legendaries but you can)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got time now, I can battle you.

--

Good matches, if you rework your team's movesets a bit it can be a real threat.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2014)

Four straight loses. I am going to create a team just to crush you.
My milotic was useless, and my Skarmory needs to learn steel wing...
Prepare yourself for what is to come!


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 19, 2014)

Hiya! My FC is:

3067-6412-4914

And I have Flying, with Spearow, Hoothoot, and Hawlucha.

EDIT:

Here's my competitive team that I'm very close to finishing:


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

Will add as soon as possible.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 20, 2014)

FeralArrow said:


> Hiya! My FC is:
> 
> 3067-6412-4914
> 
> And I have Flying, with Spearow, Hoothoot, and Hawlucha.


I'll add ya when I next get the chance. My friend code's in the original post, of course.
It'll be fun to have a battle with you!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

SirRob I WILL CRUSH YOU!


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 20, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> SirRob I WILL CRUSH YOU!


Yeah.. good luck with that! :V


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

Extremely strong trainer...
My first three loses since this file started.
Haha I will get better just for him....
To be a real toe to toe matcher.
You know, for courtesy.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesomes! I'll add you guys back soon.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

Added you.


----------



## can (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm wanting to get my hands on a Poochyena, but I have pokemon black, dose anyone have pokemon white and a Poochyena floating about or can catch one for me?


----------



## sebas2191 (Apr 21, 2014)

So I'm kinda bored right now so I want to build a new team with the theme of Bara Pokemon for fun but that might also work competitive. So far I thought of Machamp, Emboar, Nidoking, Feraligatr. Any more ideas? Maybe Arcanine in place of Emboar?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 21, 2014)

sebas2191 said:


> So I'm kinda bored right now so I want to build a new team with the theme of Bara Pokemon for fun but that might also work competitive. So far I thought of Machamp, Emboar, Nidoking, Feraligatr. Any more ideas? Maybe Arcanine in place of Emboar?



Definitely put pangoro in there. 
Go with emboar if ye want brute strength (tho he is quite slow) but if ye need some speed. Go with arcanine
If ye decide with emboar. Be wary of fairies and talonflame and especially psychics. Three of yer pokemon are weak to psychics. (Therefore pangoro will come in handy to keep psychics in check....  bwaha) 

Yes I'm pushing pangoro in your team. Lol


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

My team is ready to crush people


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2014)

Mm, the anime had to postpone one of its episodes due to (presumably) the Korean shipwreck... It's amazing how these sort of events can have an impact of stuff you wouldn't even think to connect. It's sad.



can said:


> I'm wanting to get my hands on a Poochyena, but I have pokemon black, dose anyone have pokemon white and a Poochyena floating about or can catch one for me?


Unfortunately I traded off all my Pokemon from past games to the Pokemon Bank. I'd try to catch another one from my older games, but it looks like the only game I have where I can actually catch one is Diamond, and only its evolved form... It'd be a big hassle. Maybe you could try asking on GameFAQs or something.



sebas2191 said:


> So I'm kinda bored right now so I want to build a new team with the theme of Bara Pokemon for fun but that might also work competitive. So far I thought of Machamp, Emboar, Nidoking, Feraligatr. Any more ideas? Maybe Arcanine in place of Emboar?


I'd keep Emboar... He is like the symbol of bara Pokemon! You could try Swampert, too... I've been looking at MarshtompKD's art for too long.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

SirRob I'd like to one day return the courtesy you gave me in battle.
Your a phenomenal trainer and I aspire to be as strong as you displayed yourself in our battle.
 For now would you like a shiny eevee four ivs three egg moves and the ability anticipation?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2014)

Young grasshopper, I need nothing more than to see you grow from your experience.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Young grasshopper, I need nothing more than to see you grow from your experience.



That was my first liss since I first got that game (started it over outta boredom a bunch).
I gotta admire you.


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2014)

This may be asking a lot, but I just got into berry farming, and ...well, does anyone have any Lansat or Starf berries they'd be willing to trade me so I can grow my own super-crops? I'll trade some Kee and Maranga berries, if it makes it any fairer.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

I soooooo want an enigma berry


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 22, 2014)

I know we've just gone off the topic of Pokemon sizes a bit, but I found some odd stuff on a YouTube video. Like this:

-When Magnemite evolves into Magneton, it gets *10x heavier* even though it only triples in size.
-When Diglett evolves into Dugtrio, it becomes over *40x heavier*!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ5FKifp40A&index=2&list=PL7xGqJSHBqIQCTspZoBAOloYWdncPTT0p

I really, really think that the Pokedex sizes need to be tweaked a bit. They just don't make sense! The weight to size ratio of Wailord is so tiny that it should mathematically be less dense than air!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Isn't Wailord supposed to be a balloon pokemon like Jigglypuff?


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 22, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Isn't Wailord supposed to be a balloon pokemon like Jigglypuff?


Well, Wailord _is_ the Float Whale Pokemon.
But y'know- Considering it's a whale, it _should _be able to actually swim in water without continually rising upwards and hitting the edge of the atmosphere.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, Wailord _is_ the Float Whale Pokemon.
> But y'know- Considering it's a whale, it _should _be able to actually swim in water without continually rising upwards and hitting the edge of the atmosphere.



It's a balloon! Hahaha!


----------



## Misomie (Apr 22, 2014)

lol, my friend got into pokemon recently and wanted to battle me twice. I won easily both times (lost one the first game, none the second). I even used my in game team. I was way out of her league though. I knew for sure when my Delphox outsped her Greninja. I felt sorry for her because she had problems with type match-up. We later teamed up together at the Battle Maison and I found out her Talonflame only had flying moves and Greninja only had water moves (I sacrificed Delphox the first battle for a clean switch-in.... turns out I didn't have to). It was fun to play with her though. @can- I can send ya one. Just wait a bit, I have stuff to do first.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone have that shiny cheat that turns your pokemon shiny?
 I'll gladly give you everything I've got if you could turn 8 pokemon like that


----------



## Icky (Apr 22, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Does anyone have that shiny cheat that turns your pokemon shiny?
> I'll gladly give you everything I've got if you could turn 8 pokemon like that



I'm...pretty sure that isn't possible.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

It is. I have seen it


----------



## BRN (Apr 22, 2014)

You can't turn pokemon shiny. It's not an on-off switch. It'd involve creating entirely new pokemon and copying their stats...
Besides, recent patches to X&Y have made such hacked pokemon apparently impossible to work with.


Doesn't cheating seem a little unethical though?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 22, 2014)

BRN said:


> You can't turn pokemon shiny. It's not an on-off switch. It'd involve creating entirely new pokemon and copying their stats...
> Besides, recent patches to X&Y have made such hacked pokemon apparently impossible to work with.
> 
> Doesn't cheating seem a little unethical though?


Reportedly there are save editors for X and Y somewhere, so it is possible that you can hack a Pokemon's personality value (which generally doesn't affect anything else important anyway) to make it shiny.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh man, the next battle season will feature inverse battles... this means that you'll get to have competitive inverse battles online. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Kitoth (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok before i post my code what is wit the 3 Pokemon in () after each code?

Also Anyone who has a Pearl\Diamond\Platinum and Black\white 2 got a question for you. Have you tied to trade from gen 4 to 5 on local wifi using two Ds or a Ds and 3ds unit and then transfer to X\Y as well? Reason i asked this is after the May 20th deadline i wonder if it would be possible to trade that way to i can move my Pearl Pokemon to my Y and thus get Black\white 2 cause if its not possible getting Black or white 2 is useless .


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2014)

The 3 Pokemon are what's in people's friend safaris.
Transferring between generations doesn't require an internet connection.


----------



## Kitoth (Apr 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The 3 Pokemon are what's in people's friend safaris.
> Transferring between generations doesn't require an internet connection.



So going from Pearl to Y would be possible after May 20th?

also ahh ok not that far yet in y

Also FC: 0576-4920-7517


----------



## sebas2191 (Apr 23, 2014)

Icky said:


> I'm...pretty sure that isn't possible.




In Neoseeker people offer Shinifycation (and cloning) services. I don't know how the shinifycation works, but it changes the OT number of the Pokemon.


On that Bara team I was building, so now I'm down to Machamp, Feraligatr, Nidoking, Pangoro, Emboar. There is a 3x weakness to flying here so I was thinking for last one maybe Tyrantrum or Tyranitar. The thing with Tyrantrum is it's horrid typing and Sp. Def. making it mandatory to run it scarfed, plus no Rock Head still so that makes me sad  Tyranitar can use it's Mega for a bulky sp. def wall

What about the other Pokes on the team? I see some conflict between held items, since most of them prefer to run a Life Orb, specially Nidoking. Emboar might be bulky enough to run a Choice Band, and Machamp or Feraligatr an Expert Belt?


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone want an Immunity Gligar? (Evolves into Poison Heal Gliscor, oooooh~)

I've got a 4IV and 5IV right now, and it's likely that I'll get a few more on my quest for perfection.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2014)

Kitoth said:


> So going from Pearl to Y would be possible after May 20th?
> 
> also ahh ok not that far yet in y
> 
> Also FC: 0576-4920-7517



Transferring from Gen 5 to 6 is done via Pokemon Bank/Transporter, a 3DS app, so it uses the 3DS's internet connection (which is _not_ shutting off at May 20th).


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Reportedly there are save editors for X and Y somewhere, so it is possible that you can hack a Pokemon's personality value (which generally doesn't affect anything else important anyway) to make it shiny.



This^.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

Made a neoseeker account.
Rofl they can do everything I can minus shinies.
I neglected to mention I clone guys.
Also I own every rare or legendary pokemon. If you use legendary pokemon you r a n00b.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Made a neoseeker account.
> Rofl they can do everything I can minus shinies.
> I neglected to mention I clone guys.
> Also I own every rare or legendary pokemon. If you use legendary pokemon you r a n00b.


I don't use my legendaries either. It sorta makes me think that it's a shame that they will sit there, untouched, in my PC for all eternity.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I don't use my legendaries either. It sorta makes me think that it's a shame that they will sit there, untouched, in my PC for all eternity.



They are no fun, OP, and nonetheless just data.
 Only Pokemon I'd ever touch that was legendary would be Lugia, Yveltal, or Giratina.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> If you use legendary pokemon you r a n00b.


Depends on the legendary.  Lower-tier legendaries (e.g. bird/beast trios) don't even have 600 BST.


----------



## sebas2191 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> They are no fun, OP, and nonetheless just data.
> Only Pokemon I'd ever touch that was legendary would be Lugia, Yveltal, or Giratina.



If you know how to use Legendary pokemon, they are OP. Yet most often than not, when I come across a full legendary team in Battlespot Free Battles, I sweep with almost zero casualties. They have good items (Power Herb Xerneas) and they are all shiny (meaning hax 6IV Shiny probably) yet people who use legendary go for an all out assault and don't switch out or use any form of strategy making them easy pray. Plus since people copy paste Legendary builds it's easy to anticipate what to expect. Xerneas is bait for Topsy Turvy Malamar.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Transferring from Gen 5 to 6 is done via Pokemon Bank/Transporter, a 3DS app, so it uses the 3DS's internet connection (which is _not_ shutting off at May 20th).


...It just dawned on me. When Nintendo shuts down the _3DS's_ internet service years from now, we'll have no way of transferring Pokemon from Gen 5 onward to newer generations.


----------



## sebas2191 (Apr 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> ...It just dawned on me. When Nintendo shuts down the _3DS's_ internet service years from now, we'll have no way of transferring Pokemon from Gen 5 onward to newer generations.



Now that nintendo is shutting down DS support, a lot of pokemon will become unobtainable outside of trading with people who already transfered them and breed them/cloned them. The ones that come to mind are the Johto Starters, the G/S Legendaries, the Hoen Legendaries, the Sinnoh starters, etc.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

I need an english neutral natural nature 6iv Lugia non shiny.
I give you an extremely rare pokemon or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 23, 2014)

sebas2191 said:


> Now that nintendo is shutting down DS support, a lot of pokemon will become unobtainable outside of trading with people who already transfered them and breed them/cloned them. The ones that come to mind are the Johto Starters, the G/S Legendaries, the Hoen Legendaries, the Sinnoh starters, etc.


Not true, RTFM

- You can transfer from G3 to G4 on the same DS.
- You can transfer from G4 to G5 with two DS's using Local Wireless (no Internet connection required)
- You transfer from G5 to G6 via Pokemon Bank/Transporter (no DS support required, uses the 3DS connection)


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice catch there.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 23, 2014)

I ran into a shiny yesterday. I was all, "oh, shiny," rather than my old, "ERMERGERD!!!! AAAAAHHHH!" accompanied with an adrenaline rush. None of that here. :/


----------



## Icky (Apr 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I ran into a shiny yesterday. I was all, "oh, shiny," rather than my old, "ERMERGERD!!!! AAAAAHHHH!" accompanied with an adrenaline rush. None of that here. :/



Yeah, I feel the same. Shinies now are things you can work towards getting, like breeding IVs or something. It's not a sign of some crazy luck.


----------



## can (Apr 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Mm, the anime had to postpone one of its episodes due to (presumably) the Korean shipwreck... It's amazing how these sort of events can have an impact of stuff you wouldn't even think to connect. It's sad.
> 
> Unfortunately I traded off all my Pokemon from past games to the Pokemon Bank. I'd try to catch another one from my older games, but it looks like the only game I have where I can actually catch one is Diamond, and only its evolved form... It'd be a big hassle. Maybe you could try asking on GameFAQs or something.
> 
> I'd keep Emboar... He is like the symbol of bara Pokemon! You could try Swampert, too... I've been looking at MarshtompKD's art for too long.



I've found a forum, that looks like it might help and submitted a thread there.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 24, 2014)

Icky said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. Shinies now are things you can work towards getting, like breeding IVs or something. It's not a sign of some crazy luck.



To be fair, they _were_ like that in G2 also....


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

Here's my friend code. 1950-9593-6213


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Vill add you soon.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*



Catilda Lily said:


> Here's my friend code. 1950-9593-6213


I might as well add ya now. So be sure to add my code back, of course! Haha.
EDIT- Oh awesome, you already did!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully me as well.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody remember those news reporters in Ruby/Sapphire that double battle you and ask you for a short phrase?
Well, I booted up my PokÃ©mon Ruby for the first time in a while and watched the TV. It went like this:

'After an intense battle with Eddie, we asked him for a quick summary. He replied "GO HOME". Mmm, that's deep.'


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Talk about a blast from ze past!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2014)

Roaring away people's Xerneas on the first turn just gives me the greatest pleasure.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

I call rematch SirRob!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 24, 2014)

Is there a way to tell what my friend safari pokemon are for other people?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Ve tell you lol.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh man, I just remembered why I stopped playing XY. I just needed a few brave birds to the face to jog my memory.

Catilda, your safari has Kirlia, Jigglypuff, and blue Floette.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh man, I just remembered why I stopped playing XY. I just needed a few brave birds to the face to jog my memory.
> 
> Catilda, your safari has Kirlia, Jigglypuff, and blue Floette.


Thank you.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Tried to trade vith you.
A shiny IV HA EM Eevee


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 25, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> My friend code is 2938-7555-9395


Alright, I've added ya. Be sure to add me back; my code, like all of ours, in in the OP!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

No one I added added me back but three... :'(


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> No one I added added me back but three... :'(



Sorry, have taken a hiatus from X for a bit (studying and other things).

I'll be adding all the new people on the master list when I get back on.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you.
You can alvays find my info in my sig.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2014)

So many of my battles are lost because I'm just not paying attention to the team preview. At the end of the battle, it's always "Oh right, the Xerneas. *forfeit*"


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So many of my battles are lost because I'm just not paying attention to the team preview. At the end of the battle, it's always "Oh right, the Xerneas. *forfeit*"



Hang on... you lose battles?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Hang on... you lose battles?


I lose about half of my battles. I'm surprised you didn't notice, I complain all the time. :U


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So many of my battles are lost because I'm just not paying attention to the team preview. At the end of the battle, it's always "Oh right, the Xerneas. *forfeit*"



Ironically you are zee ONLY person I lose to.
Efen ven my opponent uses Legendaries.
Zis troubles me highly.


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2014)

if anyone wants to battle, let me know

I serve to make other pokemon trainers feel better about themselves


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

You should post your friend code! You can do more than battle with people in Pokemon.. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You should post your friend code! You can do more than battle with people in Pokemon.. [noparse][/noparse]



whaaat?

1177 8653 4221

I haven't used online features yet. did they finally take my idea and let you groom eachothers pokemon online?!


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been playing some Pokemon Showdown with a team I made from one of Falkner's rosters in the Type Expert Tournament. It's pretty entertaining watching some of these players fail to such a random and poorly-balanced team.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I haven't used online features yet. did they finally take my idea and let you groom eachothers pokemon online?!


Nah but there's voice chat and you can see people's profiles and trainer videos, plus you can give people buffs and spam them with "Nice!" messages.



Icky said:


> I've been playing some Pokemon Showdown with a team I made from one of Falkner's rosters in the Type Expert Tournament. It's pretty entertaining watching some of these players fail to such a random and poorly-balanced team.


Mm, well you know, sometimes an unbalanced team can be harder to deal with than a balanced one, if you're not prepared for whatever the opponent's skewing their team towards. None of my Pokemon resist flying, so I might have a hard time against your team.


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

I was a little thrown off when yesterday I turned my wireless on, and a thousand people scrolled through my bottom screen. 

and then their pokemon invaded my pokemon amie screen and gave me stuff... and then I just kept getting more stuff. why are strangers giving me things?!


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Mm, well you know, sometimes an unbalanced team can be harder to deal with than a balanced one, if you're not prepared for whatever the opponent's skewing their team towards. None of my Pokemon resist flying, so I might have a hard time against your team.



Well, that's true, but I think a large portion of the problem is just poor strategy too. I mean, one of the teams had three Electric types and two Rock types, for crying out loud.


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

oh right, I'm supposed to add you too, right rob?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I was a little thrown off when yesterday I turned my wireless on, and a thousand people scrolled through my bottom screen.
> 
> and then their pokemon invaded my pokemon amie screen and gave me stuff... and then I just kept getting more stuff. why are strangers giving me things?!


Those are passerby. Um, random people online that you can interact with if you want. The amie thing is automatic.
And yeah, both people have to add each other's friend codes. 



Icky said:


> Well, that's true, but I think a large portion of the problem is just poor strategy too. I mean, one of the teams had three Electric types and two Rock types, for crying out loud.


I've gone on Showdown a few times. I have a hard time trying to win there. :S I'd like to play you some time!


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've gone on Showdown a few times. I have a hard time trying to win there. :S I'd like to play you some time!



Oooh, sure thing! I'd love trying out my next competitive team while building it for real. Name's Ickyburd on the site, I'll be on for a bit if you're up to a fight.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Oooh, sure thing! I'd love trying out my next competitive team while building it for real. Name's Ickyburd on the site, I'll be on for a bit if you're up to a fight.


If you're on, I don't see you. :S

--

It looks like Ryan's maybe having trouble getting online? I'm gonna be heading to bed now, so goodnight!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Pokemon Direct 1/8*

I finally got everyone's code added.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol, Icky just reminded me. People seem to have trouble fighting mono teams. My Electric team has a pretty high win-ration against random people.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 26, 2014)

I would love to do a Volt Absorb/Lightningrod Electric team in Doubles or Triples sometime.  Imagine having a Lanturn in the center flanked by two Manectric ... everybody spams Discharge ... Lanturn gets healed _50%_ per turn while Manectric's Sp.Atk just keeps going up and up.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I would love to do a Volt Absorb/Lightningrod Electric team in Doubles or Triples sometime.  Imagine having a Lanturn in the center flanked by two Manectric ... everybody spams Discharge ... Lanturn gets healed _50%_ per turn while Manectric's Sp.Atk just keeps going up and up.


And then earthquake happens


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Vorking on my 90% victory rate.
Funny how getting rid of one veak pokemon changes you.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Also Manectric is my pokemon! DX
He's my most devastating pokemon.


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2014)

Just faced Reno in a rotation battle, and speaking of type synchronicity, weather teams are fuckin' broken. D:


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh yeah- if it helps for information on the listings in the OP, salmjaco's friend safari has Lillipup, Loudred and Ditto.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ditto


Hello salmjaco I would be very happy to be your friend


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Vye?
If you need six IV dittos I got a box full... If you vant.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Vye?


Because of the Dream World ability, of course!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Dream vorld?
Imposter?


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Dream vorld?
> Imposter?


You're already an impostor yourself!
I'm onto you; I know you don't really speak in a thick German accent!
Probably.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You're already an impostor yourself!
> I'm onto you; I know you don't really speak in a thick German accent!
> Probably.


Nope.
Heavy brit.
 BUT YOU WOULD KNOW ZAT HAD YOU TRADED VITH ME!


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 26, 2014)

Just thought of this, if you have skype should add people to it so you can communicate.


----------



## chocomage (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for trading with me Zekumas. Do you think we could trade back tho?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Vat?


----------



## chocomage (Apr 26, 2014)

I miss my Meloetta. Just a little curious if I was gonna get it back.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 26, 2014)

chocomage said:


> Thanks for trading with me Zekumas. Do you think we could trade back tho?



yeah let me do somethign really quick


----------



## chocomage (Apr 26, 2014)

Ahh all good. I just had no idea what was happening...


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 26, 2014)

was being a cheat and duping them XD


----------



## chocomage (Apr 26, 2014)

I just like to be in the loop when it comes to my pokemons. You just disappeared and I got a bit nervous.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 26, 2014)

well if you have skype my name on it is the same here


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally have Kee and Maranga berries! Right now I've only got 8 each, and at least 4 of each are going towards making more. Still, anyone want some of the others?


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 26, 2014)

I have 999 of EVERY berry


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

Zekumas said:


> I have 999 of EVERY berry



...Oh. Well, uh.

Wanna trade?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

Sylveon is such a fail in the April Friendly. You'd think it'd be good, since Xerneas and Mewtwo are special attackers, but they both carry Psyshock and Psystrike, respectively. I can at least check Mewtwo with Zoroark, but a well-played Xerneas is just impossible to deal with.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

My Garchomp destroys Xerneas vith Iron Tail.
Ironic.


----------



## Zraxi (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, I haven't posted here in a while. 
All this talk about the competition reminds me how awful of a competitive battler I am.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> Wow, I haven't posted here in a while.
> All this talk about the competition reminds me how awful of a competitive battler I am.



Just because we're talking about competition doesn't mean we're any good :v


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

My final battle in the competition ended on a loss from a stupid mistake I made. That pretty much sums up my experience. [noparse][/noparse]

I was up against a Cloyster, my opponent's last Pokemon, and I still had all 3 of my Pokemon-- Mega Lucario, Gyarados, and Roserade, although my Mega Lucario and Gyarados were at low health. It was my Mega Lucario that was out, and the Cloyster was just sent in. I used Close Combat and it survived using its Focus Sash, which is typical for Cloyster. Strangely enough it countered with Hidden Power, getting the KO. (If I were using the Cloyster, I'd have used Shell Smash and then Ice Shard, but this Cloyster didn't have Ice Shard on it.) The mistake I made was switching my Roserade in, instead of my Gyarados. Gyarados has Intimidate, so it would've lowered Cloyster's attack, pretty much guaranteeing that it couldn't KO my Roserade. I didn't think Cloyster would outspeed my Roserade since it didn't get a Shell Smash in, but I was foolish in thinking that Cloyster was naturally slow-- it actually has base 70 speed, which I found out after the match. That'd be high enough to outspeed my Roserade for sure, which doesn't have any speed investment. So it OHKO'd my Roserade with Icicle Spear, then it just -barely- picked off my Gyarados (which also doesn't have any speed investment) with Rock Blast-- I'm positive that it could've survived if that last hit did its minimum amount of damage. It's funny how just one mistake can completely turn the tide of battle.


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Just because we're talking about competition doesn't mean we're any good :v



by the time I catch up to everyone else, the next generation of pokemon will have been out for 6 months


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

How did I lose to you Rob?






Just kidding.


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> How did I lose to you Rob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't see that last part. I was like "whaaat"


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2014)

So I just went over the matches I recorded from the April Friendly... and none of them were good! Out of the 59 matches I had (I'm guessing the 60th match got eaten up due to d/c shenanigans), not a single one of them was won because I played well. All of them were because my opponent played poorly. One of the best examples would be a Ferrothorn that used Thunder Wave on my Sylveon, then tried to KO it with Gyro Ball... nice try.


----------



## Milo (Apr 26, 2014)

is it possible to get totodile yet? I'm settling with psyduck as my main pokemon until I get a totodile


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't understand this.

I entered the Battle Maison several times, see new Pokemon that I was hoping would be on my Pokedex afterwards, and after I'm done playing the Battle Maison, I look for the new Pokedex entries, and they're not there!!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> is it possible to get totodile yet? I'm settling with psyduck as my main pokemon until I get a totodile



I could get you one easily.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol talk about specific Banes...
I know the differences between us are our strengths und veaknesses in pokemon battles but come on!
SirRob losing? I find it hard to swallow.
Especially because he beat me (never vill get over zat) und I barely lose.
Lol ze possibilities are endless.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't understand this.
> 
> I entered the Battle Maison several times, see new Pokemon that I was hoping would be on my Pokedex afterwards, and after I'm done playing the Battle Maison, I look for the new Pokedex entries, and they're not there!!


Battle facilities _never_ count towards your Pokedex sightings; it's been that way since forever.

Try getting a Vullaby or Mandibuzz in White 1 -- not only is it version-exclusive (to Black) but no NPC has one on their team _ever_ (unlike Braviary), so you can't even search for it on the GTS.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2014)

Zat's lame.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't believe how busy I was this weekend. I wasn't able to get a lot of battles in for the April friendly. And now I'm back at work with no time to battle. Man. 

I got a stupid battle too. Guy came at me with a lapras. I had thunder punch. And yet I didn't use it. I realized when he hit me back and ko'd me. That was really dumb.

Tho I did love that one battle where Pangoro just swept the floor with mega mewtwo.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I thought we only have three days to battle. I was gonna unlock my battle box but I ended up getting into another match instead.

--

As long as my opponent doesn't get a critical hit on this particular turn, I will be safe and will win the match. You can literally get a critical hit on any other turn and I will be fine. But no, you just had to get that crit on that one specific turn in the entire match where I couldn't afford it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2014)

WELP

If you wanna watch one of the most rage-inducing matches I've EVER had, look up this match using your Vs. Recorder--

82DW-WWWW-WWW7-2K8Z

This was against a person with an 1800+ rating in the April Friendly, keep in mind.

Also, on the first turn, I was anticipating a switch to either his Klefki (who wasn't picked for the match... I was actually expecting this to be his lead) or Xerneas.


----------



## Milo (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not even far enough to have a vs recorder u_u


----------



## Milo (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm just now doing a trainer PR video. omg this is fun


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2014)

I need to stop restarting.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2014)

My gosh, what is it about Charizard-Y and it critical hitting my Sylveon at the worst times? I can beat it with Sylveon if it gets one Calm Mind and one Wish in without being crit, but that almost never happens! It's literally two turns!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm just now doing a trainer PR video. omg this is fun


~So manly~


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh jeez, somehow I haven't been running into any Xerneas for the past dozen or so matches. My rating jumped past 1700! And at 79 battles, it's locked in.
For some reason Mewtwo never (not once iirc) expects Zoroark to OHKO it with Sucker Punch, so that was incredibly helpful throughout these matches. You came through for me, buddy!


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh jeez, somehow I haven't been running into any Xerneas for the past dozen or so matches. My rating jumped past 1700! And at 79 battles, it's locked in.
> For some reason Mewtwo never (not once iirc) expects Zoroark to OHKO it with Sucker Punch, so that was incredibly helpful throughout these matches. You came through for me, buddy!



Wait...why exactly would anyone with Mewtwo not expect that? Priority, STAB, and super-effective against Psychics. I'd be a bit paranoid of _anything_ that could use it, especially Dark types, and *even more especially* a Zoroark.

(It's finals week, my grammar can go to hell.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2014)

The only reason I can think of is that people just aren't familiar with Zoroark, or they expect it to be a special sweeper and are confident they can outrun it.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The only reason I can think of is that people just aren't familiar with Zoroark, or they expect it to be a special sweeper and are confident they can outrun it.


Or that they're not really very competitive and they use Mewtwo online because all they know is that it's fun and powerful to use!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The only reason I can think of is that people just aren't familiar with Zoroark, or they expect it to be a special sweeper and are confident they can outrun it.



They don't expect pangoro either  for some reason. Almost all the mewtwo and megamewtwos I've battled with try to get me with a psychic move just to get hit by crunch.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> They don't expect pangoro either  for some reason. Almost all the mewtwo and megamewtwos I've battled with try to get me with a psychic move just to get hit by crunch.


Most carry Aura Sphere, so it's baffling that they'd go for a psychic move... Generally my opponents at least knew about my Pokemon's typings. :S



DrDingo said:


> Or that they're not really very competitive and they use Mewtwo online because all they know is that it's fun and powerful to use!


Well I guess the fact that they don't use Xerneas sort of implies this, so I'll give you that.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 29, 2014)

I hate faeriees. Time for a new team. Any suggestions?


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I hate faires. Time for a new team. Any suggestions?



FUCKING

HONCHKROW


----------



## Weiss (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm...


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Hmm...



srs though, he's a great sweeper.

What do you want out of a team? Just to be competitive, monotype, only RU&UU pokemon, Little Cup, the choices are pretty damn endless.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 29, 2014)

An unbeatable team no legends


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> An unbeatable team no legends



Well, that's a good place to start, I suppose. Next you'll want to pick some sort of strategy to use with the team. This is where you see stuff like Rain Dance or Sandstorm teams, where each PokÃ©mon will benefit from certain weather conditions. Other teams revolve around Baton Passing and constantly rotating to try and disorient the enemy. Others just simply go in with PokÃ©mon that complement the team and fill each other's weaknesses. Once you know what kind of strategy you're best with using, you can start to figure out what you need to fill those roles.

(also I'm kinda spitballing a bit here based off of my own small experience with other guides, if any of you more experienced guys feel like jumping in and correcting me please do. :v)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

M-Kangaskhan Talonflame Garchomp Azumarill Ferrothorn Gengar Rotom-W


----------



## Zraxi (Apr 29, 2014)

A popular pokemon to use competitively now is Diggersby.  I think its ugly imo and sounds like burps, but apparently it's strong.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 29, 2014)

I use Skarmory Garchomp M. Manectric Milotic Delphox Umbreon.
Egg moves HAs and stuff.
I cannot beat SirRob but I devastate most others.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I use Skarmory Garchomp M. Manectric Milotic Delphox Umbreon.
> Egg moves HAs and stuff.
> I cannot beat SirRob but I devastate most others.



So you don't actually need a new team? :T


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

[yt]-S8ORG7HCdk[/yt]

I can finally learn how to draw Pokemon [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]-S8ORG7HCdk[/yt]
> 
> I can finally learn how to draw Pokemon [noparse][/noparse]



Because the last DS software Nintendo made to draw and share pictures went over so well. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

Icky said:


> Because the last DS software Nintendo made to draw and share pictures went over so well. :V


There's a lot of drawing software on the 3DS. [noparse] [/noparse]


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There's a lot of drawing software on the 3DS. [noparse] [/noparse]



...Oh. >.>


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats again SirRob. You ranked 257 this time. I still have ways to go. I'm ranked 1557 in this April friendly. Hehe. Tho I only got 35 battles in..


----------



## Weiss (Apr 30, 2014)

Icky said:


> So you don't actually need a new team? :T



I need one to beat Rob.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 30, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I need one to beat Rob.



Thank you for making me laugh tea all over myself. Please excuse me while I go clean this off and continue laughing.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 30, 2014)

One of his pokemon are a threat. I think it was Sylveon.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 30, 2014)

Sylveon drinks special attacks with a silly straw. It can annoying to get around with wish and the right spread of points.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I need one to beat Rob.



wanna battle ME? I'll fight you. I'll fight you _all_


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Congrats again SirRob. You ranked 257 this time. I still have ways to go. I'm ranked 1557 in this April friendly. Hehe. Tho I only got 35 battles in..


Yeah, I think getting all the battles in really helped my ranking. That and there were no Japanese players. Getting in the 1000s is pretty good, too!


----------



## DrDingo (May 1, 2014)

The way I see it, trying to beat SirRob at PokÃ©mon is like trying to eat a slice of cake using a knife; it might seem rewarding and promising, but it's actually a pretty pointless way to spend your time because you're gonna end up hurting yourself.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The way I see it, trying to beat SirRob at PokÃ©mon is like trying to eat a slice of cake using a knife; it might seem rewarding and promising, but it's actually a pretty pointless way to spend your time because you're gonna end up hurting yourself.



tell that to the guy who beat a level 50 pokemon with his level 1. there's hope.


----------



## DrDingo (May 1, 2014)

Milo said:


> tell that to the guy who beat a level 50 pokemon with his level 1. there's hope.


Ah, but the f.e.a.r. tactic is sort of a one-trick thing. It relies entirely on the other player deciding to attack directly (and not using a ghost-type PokÃ©mon!). Let's be honest- it's such a well-known tactic now that someone'd have to be very new to battling to not know how to counter it.


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2014)

You guys keep reminding me I need a new team. *lazy as heck*

I'm thinking another themed team will be fun.


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2014)

I should get into all zis ranking mumbo jumbo. Vat are zee basics?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I think getting all the battles in really helped my ranking. That and there were no Japanese players. Getting in the 1000s is pretty good, too!



i wish i couldve gotten more battles in. no helping it tho. in the end, pangoro pulled thru for me. 



Misomie said:


> You guys keep reminding me I need a new team. *lazy as heck*
> 
> I'm thinking another themed team will be fun.



you reminded me of my  shirokuma team which i havent finished yet. lol. i have joukin, grizzly and shirokuma figured out but im still thinking of who my other 3 should be when theres a lot to choose from. theres delibird empoleon (pengiun), carracosta torkoal turtwig blastoise (tortoise), slaking (sloth but traunt is making me reconsider), infernape (mandrill), typhlosion linoone (badger), heatmor (anteater), mightyena arcanine (wolf), ninetales (fox), pyroar luxray (lion), samurott (otter), and then there's raikou (tiger) and arcues (llama). lol. i dunno if anyone would agree with that last one. arceus kinda looks like a llama.. right? tho id rather not use legends. 



Lucius Savage said:


> I should get into all zis ranking mumbo jumbo. Vat are zee basics?


do rating battles online. win and you get points. lose and you lose points. at the end of the battle season, the higher your points, the higher your rank. thats basically it.


----------



## Distorted (May 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I think getting all the battles in really helped my ranking. That and there were no Japanese players. Getting in the 1000s is pretty good, too!



Not playing favorites or anything, but Japanese players are really something else. I've seen the most solid and creative teams come from Japan. I'm actually get excited when I play cause I know I can take something from the battle whether I win or lose. 

Also I gotta ask Lucius, did you get that heart-pounding feeling when you battled Rob? I was so nervous when I last fought him I was messing up switches left and right.


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2014)

Okay what do I need?


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

Oh, did Distorted have fun battling me? I had fun battling you, too!


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

is there anyone here I can battle? Or is everyone's pokemon level 80 by now


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

I'm running the Maison again. This time for multi-battle. Me and my Leaf Storm spamming partner made it to 16 before hax got us. D:<,



Milo said:


> is there anyone here I can battle? Or is everyone's pokemon level 80 by now


It drops them to level 50. (or puts them there)


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It drops them to level 50. (or puts them there)


In Normal rules it scales them both ways.  In Flat rules it only scales them down.


----------



## Distorted (May 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm running the Maison again. This time for multi-battle. Me and my Leaf Storm spamming partner made it to 16 before hax got us. D:<,



I love the Battle Maison. I even have favorite trainers there. Those being (Sister) Odele and (Brother) Hennessy. Plus it's a good place to train and test out Pokemon before going unto online territory.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 2, 2014)

Cool. International challenge may. Next online competition. Double battles again this time. I better prep. Hehe. Last time it didn't go so well. But I'm hoping I'll get a better team in this time around. Registration starts on Thursday next week apparently.


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

Entry prize is an Enigma berry, which is pretty darn rare.
It's completely useless competitively, though!


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

You und me right now SirRob!


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

I'm in school. If you wanna battle, it'd be better to schedule it in advance or do it over the weekend...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2014)

If anybody's interested in the Enigma berries without joining the contest thingy, I've got a few extras I'd be happy to share, as well as some Starf and Lansat berries c:


----------



## Distorted (May 2, 2014)

What Pokemon hard counter Rotom-W? I've considered Seiemitoad but can't think of anything else at the moment.

Edit: Y'know, I totally forgot to take Levitate into account. I suppose a grass type would be better but which one...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> What Pokemon hard counter Rotom-W? I've considered Seiemitoad but can't think of anything else at the moment.



Big, bulky special attackers, especially Grass types that resist Rotom-W's STABs. It also succumbs to poison pretty easily, so anything that can Toxic and just tank hits would be annoying too. The only issue is, most Rotow-W have Volt Switch, so you may want to look for hard-hitting, fast mons like Infernape or DD Dragonite.


----------



## DrDingo (May 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> What Pokemon hard counter Rotom-W? I've considered Seiemitoad but can't think of anything else at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Y'know, I totally forgot to take Levitate into account. I suppose a grass type would be better but which one...


This ain't on Smogon or anything, but I'd wager that Toxic Orb Breloom'd be pretty good.
+Cannot be burned with Will-o-wisp if already poisoned.
+Resistances to both of a Rotom-W's STABs.
+Super effective STAB against Rotom-W
+Breloom can use Poison Heal and Drain Punch to heal off the light damage.

-Breloom is slow.
-Breloom is poor defensively and will not carry out the job of a tank.
-There's a chance that Rotom-W could carry Hidden Power Ice.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

I kinda want to make a rotom trap. You know that cool battery thing? I want to play around with that. Like, if it tries to Volt Switch out, it'll fail.... Vaporeon would be pretty cool for the job (just off the top of my head). Something that resists hydro pump and either begs for an electric attack to the face or threatens it out (but is slower so user feels confident about volt switching).


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm in school. If you wanna battle, it'd be better to schedule it in advance or do it over the weekend...



9:00


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

So now then?? Or are you in a time zone other than EST?

Also, I use Roserade to counter Rotom-W, it works pretty well. It's got Natural Cure so it shrugs off Will-O-Wisp.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I kinda want to make a rotom trap. You know that cool battery thing? I want to play around with that. Like, if it tries to Volt Switch out, it'll fail.... Vaporeon would be pretty cool for the job (just off the top of my head). Something that resists hydro pump and either begs for an electric attack to the face or threatens it out (but is slower so user feels confident about volt switching).



Oooh, that sounds really fun. Vaporeon's more of a special attacker, though, and nothing he learns would be terribly effective against Wash Rotom.

What about a Cloyster? He's slow, bulky, and begging for a Volt Switch. Plus, he learns Payback, which doubles in power after he's hit. 100 BP with the attack boost would hurt quite a bit. (And even without all that, Cloyster's just a really solid option for your team anyway.)


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Yes now.


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

Well I'm on, so we can battle whenever.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

I'm just going to battle random japanese people. that way I can't understand them if they have anything mean to say


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Icky said:


> Oooh, that sounds really fun. Vaporeon's more of a special attacker, though, and nothing he learns would be terribly effective against Wash Rotom.
> 
> What about a Cloyster? He's slow, bulky, and begging for a Volt Switch. Plus, he learns Payback, which doubles in power after he's hit. 100 BP with the attack boost would hurt quite a bit. (And even without all that, Cloyster's just a really solid option for your team anyway.)



Darn, I thought the battery removed the damage completely. :/ (I was thinking the battery boosted Sp. At for some reason) So that would be cool with cloyster. 

Mold Breaker Haxorous would be cool. 

If the battery absorbed the electric attack, then.... Gyrados would be awesome for this. >: D He just begs for that electric attack, but it's a trap. You can safely Dragon Dance and then KILL with 2+ attack and 1+ Speed, Moxie will then grant you 3+ attack. IF ONLY IT WORKED THIS WAY! D:<

Edit: Wait just a moment..... If I EV train Gyrados to withstand a thunderbolt from Wash (it is possible) and have the battery.... And Dragon Dance afterwards with max speed EVs... He'll have what I want and me a massive threat! He just needs Light Screen support. New Physical Sweeper, here I come. >: D (Sticky Web Support as well would make him even more of a menace with that +1 Speed! BWHAHAHAHA! After more calculations... Running Gravity Support would be much more effective for crushing with Earthquake rather than Outrage. Stealth Rocks are a yes as well. So much support for one stupid Rotom.)


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

nevermind, nobody's connecting


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Hold on Rob one is not enough.


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2014)

I didn't notice a change your team or strategy, so I really don't see a point here.
It's kinda silly seeing the Quick Claw activate while you use Whirlwind, since it goes last either way.


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

No no trading Sir.


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Also I think I am disposing Umbreon for Nidoking or Aggron. My only threat in my opinion is Sylveon.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

first time I officially played pokemon with another player, and I didn't hurt a single one of his pokemon

wow I'm bad


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Fight me Milo.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Also I think I am disposing Umbreon for Nidoking or Aggron. My only threat in my opinion is Sylveon.



I'm pretty sure your only threat is everything he has. :T


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Nope. I only cringe at Sylveon. Even when poisoned. If not for him I has pokemon for his pokemon. God I hate fairies but they sure as hell are strong.
Legendaries are calling me for usage but nope.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Fight me Milo.



you're kidding me right?

I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck o-powers are


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Never used O-Powers. We are the same level.
Quick claw is for my other moves btw.
When does Skarmory learn Spikez?
It only level 1.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Never used O-Powers. We are the same level.
> Quick claw is for my other moves btw.
> When does Skarmory learn Spikez?
> It only level 1.



ok, well 1177 8653 4221


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Pst... Lucious Savage, run Scizor. >: D

Can't get toxiced. Nasty Bullet Punch or Iron Head. Get Swords Dance up and KILL! >: D

Edit: Added everyone. I'm now at a hundred friends. Add me back soon or I'll delete ya. D:<


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

I do poisoning not him lol.
But that Sylveon...
Just got an Aron HA 2 EM.
Perfect. Prepare to meet your end Sylveon. Then again...
SirRob expects this huh?
Maybe fix my entire team for real this time.
Based off of his.


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Milo your added.
I am bordeline obsessed with beating you SirRob.  
I am heavily decoding on what now...
SirRob get your shiny eevee dammit!


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Milo your added.
> I am bordeline obsessed with beating you SirRob.
> I am heavily decoding on what now...
> SirRob get your shiny eevee dammit!



at this point, I'd consider it an achievement if I can fell one person's pokemon. anyone's.


----------



## Weiss (May 2, 2014)

Ok I'll use three you use six then.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

So I just beat the rotation section. For some reason only two of my guys fainted in the 20 rounds. Oh, and her stupid Swalot kept trying to poison stall my Dragalge.


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2014)

Alright, that's it! I just finished EV training my Impostor Ditto. And I can't help it; I'm nicknaming it Mr. Bonding!


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2014)

Lucius, if you want to beat me, just use six Talonflames.



DrDingo said:


> Alright, that's it! I just finished EV training my Impostor Ditto. And I can't help it; I'm nicknaming it Mr. Bonding!


Eww...


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, that's it! I just finished EV training my Impostor Ditto. And I can't help it; I'm nicknaming it Mr. Bonding!


I thought you didn't have to EV train a ditto because it copies everything (IVs, EVs, ect.).


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I thought you didn't have to EV train a ditto because it copies everything (IVs, EVs, ect.).


Ah, but not HP!
So I caught 'em until I got one with the IVs I wanted for HP and then EV trained it for HP.


----------



## Distorted (May 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lucius, if you want to beat me, just use six Talonflames.



For some reason I pictured 6 Talonflames being shoved down Sylveon's throat.



DrDingo said:


> Alright, that's it! I just finished EV training my Impostor Ditto. And I can't help it; I'm nicknaming it Mr. Bonding!



Dear God, why!?


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2014)

Distorted said:


> For some reason I pictured 6 Talonflames being shoved down Sylveon's throat.


Replace Sylveon with Kangaskhan and you've got the whole metagame in a nutshell.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lucius, if you want to beat me, just use six Talonflames.


Stealth Rock much?  (On the bright side, Talonflames CAN have priority Roost....)


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2014)

'Tis the achilles heel of my team, I make no use of entry hazards whatsoever.
But alas, my team was made for duels between three, not six.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;wGQkUAwlgU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGQkUAwlgU4[/video]


----------



## Distorted (May 3, 2014)

I'm so what right now...


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lucius, if you want to beat me, just use six Talonflames.
> 
> Eww...



I've got to beat you with my team that beats others. Therefore for your pesky Sylveon I am making a perfect Aggron or Crobat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I'm so what right now...


[video=youtube;EUfXdUugpJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUfXdUugpJU[/video]


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Domeone battle me.
I need to see my flaws, experiment, and see if SirRob is insanely strong or I am weak.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Domeone battle me.I need to see my flaws, experiment, and see if SirRob is insanely strong or I am weak.


I could probably battle you in a few. I've been wanting to having some more battles with my in-game team. They're fun to battle with.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Kk lets say 9:00


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2014)

Lucius: you should really check out PokemonShowdown.com sometime. They've got an awesome teambuilder so you can experiment with different teams without spending hours actually tweaking your Pokemon until you get it right. Plus, you can get in random battles with pretty seasoned opponents all the time.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

9:00 your time? What time is it there now?


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

8:37


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

I need your fc.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

It's on the first page here.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Get ready...


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

I already added you!
You never added me back.
Single battle double battle or triple?


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Huh. Thought I added everyone. Added you now though. The team I want to use is the team I beat the game with so Singles would be best. I'll create different teams later.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Ok after this you get a shiny IV HA EM Eevee k?
Get ready.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Kay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;kQeQXovCdno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQeQXovCdno[/video]


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

I was just about to give you eevee.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Also good.
I request round two vith my IV team.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

@Lucius- Good Game. @Imperial- What video is it? Using my 3DS right now for internet browsing.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

No rematch?
But my other team has shinies! :'(
Plus you no get your eevee.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> What video is it? Using my 3DS right now for internet browsing.


[video=youtube;O3snOwK98sQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3snOwK98sQ[/video]


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

@Lucius- I don't have an IV bred team (unless you count my LittleCup team). I'm working on thinking of one right now but it won't be for a bit. XD (actually I do have a partially IVed team, barely, more of an EVed team but they're boring to use right now).


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Lol you beat my story team so I am sure you'd fare well against their siblings. All are the same as the ones you fought minus the fact they got ivs.
How about these new shinies I just got? XD
Your a good sparring partner that I can test vith.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

If you guys need a six iv ditto I have four jolly ones.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

You could of used your IV team from the start, I'm used to fighting stronger opponents. I thought your Chomp was scarfed by the way. That's why I sent in my Noivern, hoping for a nice clean switch.  (maybe if I carried Draco Meteor it would have been different, lol)


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Lol nope. I so hate fairies...
Rematch plz!


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

But Dedenne is cyuuuuute~ D: (chi chi cha chi!) I actually want to go back to my X Nuzlocke (the reason I was late for the battle, lol). My team is finally fully evolved and I'm nearing the end.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

I hate pikachu and all his look alikes.
Eevee ftw.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Dedenne and Emolga are the best pika clones. >: D


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Sooooooooo...
You vant eevee?
I have 8 of this version. You won so you know...


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2014)

Winning rate dropped to 70% now.
Time to spruce things up.


----------



## Misomie (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I can take a shiny.  Just got back from shopping.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2014)

Man, I gotta stop playing Pokemon when I'm dead tired. One of these days I'm gonna nod off at the PC and accidentally release all my Pokemon


----------



## Zraxi (May 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Man, I gotta stop playing Pokemon when I'm dead tired. One of these days I'm gonna nod off at the PC and accidentally release all my Pokemon



The most terrifying thing is when you wake up with your 3DS in your bed and you try to turn it on and it flashes red. Can't remember what progress I made, but I know I lost it all. (and if it's ACNL, I have to deal with Resetti)


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, I guess I can take a shiny.  Just got back from shopping.



You still on?


----------



## Misomie (May 4, 2014)

Oh man. I've woken up with the system all the way open and dead. It's not cool. @Lucius- Yeah, I can switch back to Y.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

My game died waiting lol.
Lets do this again tomorrow.
Catch is we got to battle once more!


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Man, I gotta stop playing Pokemon when I'm dead tired. One of these days I'm gonna nod off at the PC and accidentally release all my Pokemon



I'm a creature of habit. it's become near-tradition for me to nod off while I'm playing video games/watching netflix


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

I lose a lit to you guys. But nonetheless I am addicted to the lust to one day figure out a way to make myself better and beat you. Such is the life of a trainer. I am like Blue and Silver. Not the strongest but always there.


----------



## Stratelier (May 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Man, I gotta stop playing Pokemon when I'm dead tired. One of these days I'm gonna nod off at the PC and accidentally release all my Pokemon


You didn't name your Trainer "Twitch" by any chance, I hope?


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I lose a lit to you guys. But nonetheless I am addicted to the lust to one day figure out a way to make myself better and beat you. Such is the life of a trainer. I am like Blue and Silver. Not the strongest but always there.



now, if there were a pokemon beauty multiplayer contest, I'd totes win that


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

I c wat he did there.
I need a Typhlosion with Heat Wave.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> now, if there were a pokemon beauty multiplayer contest, I'd totes win that



Nope. The Umbreon you guys fights dons every ribbon ever made minus those event ones.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2014)

Milo said:


> now, if there were a pokemon beauty multiplayer contest, I'd totes win that



Bitch please. My Shiny Honchkrow with a Choice Scarf is fucking _~fabulous~_.


----------



## Misomie (May 4, 2014)

I dunno, my Steelix in her silk scarf looks mighty fine. Plus she gets that boosted Double-Edge so she's gorgeous and strong.


----------



## DrDingo (May 4, 2014)

Wow, there are so many PokÃ©mon that are ranked in lower tiers but are _incredibly_ powerful!
I'm not kidding here, I'm training some new PokÃ©mon to use in battles and they're just fantastic!


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> The most terrifying thing is when you wake up with your 3DS in your bed and you try to turn it on and it flashes red. Can't remember what progress I made, but I know I lost it all. (and if it's ACNL, I have to deal with Resetti)


Thankfully, despite all the times I've played games in bed, I've never fallen asleep with them on. Do you have an outlet next to your bed? You could always just leave it plugged in...


----------



## Hewge (May 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thankfully, despite all the times I've played games in bed



Can I join you in some bed games?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Can I join you in some bed games?


Yes, you're already on my friend list so we can play whenever


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 4, 2014)

man. contrary malamar is killing me. parting shot and it boosts his attack. what the!?!?
i finally knock him  out and then i deal with mega khan.


----------



## Stratelier (May 4, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> man. contrary malamar is killing me. parting shot and it boosts his attack. what the!?!?


Parting Shot lowers the target's Attack/Sp.Atk by one stage each before switching out.  Contrary just reverses the stat boosts.


----------



## Distorted (May 4, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> i finally knock him  out and then i deal with mega khan.



[video=youtube;qXNqEURmKtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXNqEURmKtA[/video]


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Got a full battle ready shiny team. All six ivs and Kalos Born.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

SirRob pleasecome back on my friend Hideyoshi wouldlike to meet ya. 
In a multibattle.
Perhaps with the glorious Misomie.


----------



## Misomie (May 4, 2014)

Oh man. My nuzlocke just had a sad event. That last admin you fight before Xerneas..... His Malamar got to +4 Attack and +4 Defense. Only Greninja would be able to outspeed and kill it. Problem was that Mega Garchomp was in battle so I had to make a sacrifice so Greninja could get the clean switch. I ended up switching in my poor Tyrantrum to take the coming Superpower. RIP Klepto. That battle was way too scary. I ended up replacing Klepto with this Durant (Jolly with Hustle and caught with a critical capture) and he's performing great so far. He's still 10 levels behing the rest of my team but swept Trevor all by himself and helped a lot with the other rivals.


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2014)

I guess if you want to battle me rob, I'm always there. it would be good experience since I've literally only battled one person online and it was terrible. I'd like to learn from my mistakes


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh man. My nuzlocke just had a sad event. That last admin you fight before Xerneas..... His Malamar got to +4 Attack and +4 Defense. Only Greninja would be able to outspeed and kill it. Problem was that Mega Garchomp was in battle so I had to make a sacrifice so Greninja could get the clean switch. I ended up switching in my poor Tyrantrum to take the coming Superpower. RIP Klepto. That battle was way too scary. I ended up replacing Klepto with this Durant (Jolly with Hustle and caught with a critical capture) and he's performing great so far. He's still 10 levels behing the rest of my team but swept Trevor all by himself and helped a lot with the other rivals.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Lol I remember when I went by those rules.
Then I stoped caring after this new gen became an instant win.


----------



## DrDingo (May 4, 2014)

Hey, I've just realised something. Only in the PokÃ©mon World is it completely socially acceptable and openly encouraged, especially for competitive trainers, that you blow all of your hard-earned money on drugs.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Not by me. Super Training.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

Lets battle guys!
Come ooon my zhiny team must be used.


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Hey, I've just realised something. Only in the PokÃ©mon World is it completely socially acceptable and openly encouraged, especially for competitive trainers, that you blow all of your hard-earned money on drugs.



weed is almost an actual currency where I live


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2014)

That's insane. Maybe we will come back to tea bags.


----------



## DrDingo (May 5, 2014)

Finally! I think I just smashed a personal record of mine by quite a way.

Within the space of 24 hours, I got 5 PokÃ©mon to level 100, one to 96 and one to 85.
And I could've been focusing on Maths instead the whole time

Anyways, I definitely have some team testing to do now!


----------



## Weiss (May 6, 2014)

I make it a rule to NEVER level my pokemon up to 100. All fun is list then.


----------



## DrDingo (May 7, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I make it a rule to NEVER level my pokemon up to 100. All fun is list then.


I like to get all the PokÃ©mon I battle with up to level 100 so that I can compare the stats evenly and fairly with no guesswork.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2014)

[yt]ywGSON9tNq0[/yt]

OHMYGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2014)

That might be Mega Groudon and Kyogre on the box art, btw!


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That might be Mega Groudon and Kyogre on the box art, btw!



Maaaaaaaaybe? Apart from the shiny bits, the only thing about Groudon that's any different is the little spiky markings pointing in towards his front. Kyogre's got a new marking on the forehead area, though, but still not as drastic of a change as we've seen from X/Y Megas.


----------



## Harbinger (May 7, 2014)

ZOOOOOOO


Icky said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOD



Although not even a glimpse of gameplay, what the fuck? So is it a new world or is it a HD remake of the old one?


----------



## mcjoel (May 7, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> ZOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Although not even a glimpse of gameplay, what the fuck? So is it a new world or is it a HD remake of the old one?


you mean like fire red & leaf green.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2014)

I'm actually really convinced they're Mega Evolutions now. This Kyogre has an extra marking on his forehead, and as you said, Groudon's got those extra markings on his chest. If you look at the pattern on Groudon's tail, it's pretty different, too. The way the markings glow could be a part of their normal design, further separating them from their vanilla forms.

Kyogre and Groudon already have pretty busy designs, so it makes sense that the designers wouldn't change much. Besides, Mega Kangaskhan is a thing.



Harbinger said:


> Although not even a glimpse of gameplay, what the fuck? So is it a new world or is it a HD remake of the old one?


E3!


----------



## Distorted (May 7, 2014)

Wait, does this mean that MegaLatios and MegaLatias will make their debut too? They are the roaming pokemon of Ruby and Sapphire.

And also I'm having trouble comprehending the power of Kyogre and Groundon's  mega forms. And........oh God no, Rayquaza is gonna come back. I can't even right now.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2014)

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if the Lati@site was distributed in XY to promote the games.


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]ywGSON9tNq0[/yt]


... is that official?


----------



## DrDingo (May 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ... is that official?


Yep. It's on Serebii and OfficialNintendoMagazine.

It came pretty fast; it'll be out just 13 months after X and Y.

EDIT- Oh crap, I'm late to the party!


----------



## DrDingo (May 7, 2014)

To be honest, I'm kinda glad that there isn't gonna be one of those 'Director's Cut' versions of X and Y like they did in all the previous generations.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> OHMYGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Gen 3 is shit.


----------



## DrDingo (May 7, 2014)

Now, I don't know about anyone else but to me the teaser seemed to imply that the plot line will be new and original.
_'AN EPIC NEW ADVENTURE IS COMING!'_
Now, *that* is what I'd want to see. Same place, _new_ story. I reckon it'd be better than having the same old Ruby/Sapphire story we've played before.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> To be honest, I'm kinda glad that there isn't gonna be one of those 'Director's Cut' versions of X and Y like they did in all the previous generations.


We're not even a year into the 6th gen, so it's a little too soon to say that. [noparse][/noparse]
Emerald came after FRLG, after all!

I'm actually really interested to see how Gamefreak tackles this. I wonder what they'll borrow from XY and Gen 3? I've never actually played Gen 3, so whether it's an old or new region or story, it'll be new to me either way.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> We're not even a year into the 6th gen, so it's a little too soon to say that. [noparse][/noparse]
> Emerald came after FRLG, after all!
> 
> I'm actually really interested to see how Gamefreak tackles this. I wonder what they'll borrow from XY and Gen 3? I've never actually played Gen 3, so whether it's an old or new region or story, it'll be new to me either way.



Same here.  These are the only games I have no experience with at all so the remakes are interesting for me, whether they are new games or just remakes.

I completed the dex in Yellow, borrowed Silver over a weekend from my friend, didn't touch Ruby or Sapphire (but did play through FireRed), played a bit of Diamond on my sister's DS, played through White and now also through Y.

Hehe, I just googled all the generations and the German PokÃ©mon Wiki already lists Alpha and Omega as part of gen 6 and what starters you can choose even though we know almost nothing about them so far. How cute^^


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

I mean, I knew this remake was coming, but not yet. 

Now, that is a true teaser. They know people want this so bad they just had to show the box art and names. 

Sooooo gunna get both. Maybe place a preorder asap! I'm not sure what to make my main game yet. Hm.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2014)

Man, you guys haven't played Gen 3 games? That's easily one of my favorite regions, in terms of the design itself. Story and whatnot was pretty cool too, but it would be interesting to see a new story take place there, like what Black 2 and White 2 did for Black and White.


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

I think it's going to be a new story.  

Hoenn has one of the prettiest worlds~


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I think it's going to be a new story.
> 
> Hoenn has one of the prettiest worlds~



I got really, really excited when I remembered the underwater routes and how that would be done with the new graphics system.

Plus, Secret Bases!


----------



## Milo (May 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]ywGSON9tNq0[/yt]
> 
> OHMYGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



no, I'm not doing it. I'm not going to play it

no


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 7, 2014)

This is cool news. I'm somewhat hoping that the beauty contests end up looking like how it was done in the anime. (Don't remember how it was done in diamond and pearl)

And secret bases again. I missed that. 

And the new game would mean hoenn starters getting their respective mega evolutions.  Blaziken already has one so it's bound to happen. I still want a Mega typhlosion.


----------



## Weiss (May 7, 2014)

Shiny six iv shiny eevees male and female named Kyubey for ya'll possibly.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 7, 2014)

The trailer has no music and all they show is the cover art.

Greatest, most informative trailer of all time.


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> The trailer has no music and all they show is the cover art.
> 
> Greatest, most informative trailer of all time.



Exactly. They know the fans are going to hype it all on their own.


----------



## Weiss (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully it doesn't become a horrible sequel like B2/W2.


----------



## Distorted (May 8, 2014)

It's been a while since I've played ruby and sapphire, due to me losing the game a while ago. It's easily one of the best looking regions in my opinion (next to sinnoh and kalos). I especially want to see the route up to Fortree City. It would always rain and it was the first time you saw tall grass too. I thought it was the coolest thing. I bet Pokemon contest come back too. 

Anyway, make sure you have pokemon that can learn water type moves. It's ridiculous how much of the game is on or under the water.


----------



## Stratelier (May 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Anyway, make sure you have pokemon that can learn water type moves. It's ridiculous how much of the game is on or under the water.


That's actually something I miss about Hoenn -- the underwater exploring was awesome.  (The irony is that, while Lanturn is my favorite fish Pokemon ever, I never actually used it in Emerald.  Teh shame....)

Anyway: http://kotaku.com/the-internet-reacts-to-the-new-pokemon-remakes-1573249465


>


----------



## DrDingo (May 8, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Hopefully it doesn't become a horrible sequel like B2/W2.


Hell, Black and White 2 had the best storyline of any handheld PokÃ©mon game to date!

The bad guy actually _tries_ to kill you for once!


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Hell, Black and White 2 had the best storyline of any handheld PokÃ©mon game to date!
> 
> The bad guy actually _tries_ to kill you for once!



Lysandre tries to kill _everyone_ though. :U


----------



## DrDingo (May 8, 2014)

Alright, I'm making a few tweaks to my team (since I just use 5 sweepers and a tank).
what'd be best; replacing a sweeper with wish and heal bell support, a dual screens pokemon or smashpasser?
Or something else?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> The trailer has no music and all they show is the cover art.
> 
> Greatest, most informative trailer of all time.



I would call it a teaser, not a trailer. Because as you said, they don't really show anything at all.


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2014)

From Serebii:



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> Following its reveal yesterday, there has been some question as to the actual content of PokÃ©mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire, as to whether they're remakes or new versions due to the wording of the announcement. During the Investor Briefing today, Satoru Iwata confirmed that PokÃ©mon Omega Ruby & PokÃ©mon Alpha Sapphire are full-remakes of the 2002 releases, PokÃ©mon Ruby & Sapphire. We'll bring more on these games as it comes



So, it sounds like the setting and story will be the same as the originals.


----------



## DrDingo (May 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So, it sounds like the setting and story will be the same as the originals.


Ehh, I s'pose it was to be expected.
Though I was secretly hoping for something new.

Oh, and I want a place where I can level grind super fast. Like in Black Tower and White Treehollow.


----------



## Stratelier (May 8, 2014)

Icky said:


> Lysandre tries to kill _everyone_ though. :U



But it's not personal....


----------



## Weiss (May 8, 2014)

Remake?
GTFO!


----------



## Distorted (May 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I'm making a few tweaks to my team (since I just use 5 sweepers and a tank).
> what'd be best; replacing a sweeper with wish and heal bell support, a dual screens pokemon or smashpasser?
> Or something else?



You might do better with a healer on the team. With all that offense it's pretty important to not lose momentum and become crippled. There are a lot more Pokemon that learn aromatherapy than heal bell and have the stats to survive too. I'm sure someone else will tell you something better, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Weiss (May 8, 2014)

Cough I have a shiny four iv eevee with the Hidden ability and heal bell cough.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I'm making a few tweaks to my team (since I just use 5 sweepers and a tank).
> what'd be best; replacing a sweeper with wish and heal bell support, a dual screens pokemon or smashpasser?
> Or something else?


I've been using much the same team setup, and I've tried a Dual Screens Espeon for a little while. He always got knocked out before he could really do anything, and after 8 turns or so (which is easily stalled out by the opponent), I'm back to square one. I've been running a Stockpile + Baton Pass Mawile recently, and that defense boost seems to help out a ton more. Plus, Mawile gets Stealth Rock, and she's got pretty good defenses for starting the match.


----------



## Harbinger (May 8, 2014)

Well thats kinda shitty, would have been awesome if it was Ruby and Sapphire 2. Just kinda dissapointed as i played ruby to death and then some, fucking loved that game, best soundtrack of the franchise.


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2014)

Isn't that good though? You get to hear all that music upscaled. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2014)

I've been watching some of the movies lately, and I can't help but notice the gorgeous scenery. it has some of the most beautiful settings I've ever seen~


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2014)

They almost always base the movies (Starting with the Lati@s one) around a real-life location. The production team actually goes to those places for inspiration, it's pretty cool how that works. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Harbinger (May 8, 2014)

Dont remind me of that Lati@s one, its still too soon...


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They almost always base the movies (Starting with the Lati@s one) around a real-life location. The production team actually goes to those places for inspiration, it's pretty cool how that works. [noparse][/noparse]



that's amazing

there was one that looked like Venice, and it was just absolutely gorgeous. one of the few times I was stunned. especially when they do the deep inner-city locations. I also love how they do plains, and especially the sky's look beautiful


----------



## Weiss (May 8, 2014)

Milo that was the one he spoke of. Pokemon Heroes lol.


----------



## Weiss (May 8, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well thats kinda shitty, would have been awesome if it was Ruby and Sapphire 2. Just kinda dissapointed as i played ruby to death and then some, fucking loved that game, best soundtrack of the franchise.



Johto.


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Milo that was the one he spoke of. Pokemon Heroes lol.



to be fair, I'm watching the zekrom one, and the vibe feels sorta similar


----------



## Weiss (May 8, 2014)

Everything after the Giratina one is garbage.
Rise of Darkrai was the last great one.


----------



## Stratelier (May 8, 2014)

The Lucario one was decent ... the biggest flaw being the inclusion of Jesse & James.  They did literally nothing of importance to the story....


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> The Lucario one was decent ... the biggest flaw being the inclusion of Jesse & James.  They did literally nothing of importance to the story....



they're the most important characters in the series!


----------



## Stratelier (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, we all know it's important to have Plucky Comic Relief, but wasn't that what Brock was for?


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2014)

No Brock was the mom


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

All that cooking and caring he did for ash. He was a pretty great mom! 

I want a mom like him...


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

Serebii said:
			
		

> It has been  confirmed through a trailer on TV that Japanese variety show, PokÃ©mon  Getâ˜†TV is to showcase world exclusive first footage of the upcoming  games PokÃ©mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire this weekend in the  episode airing on Sunday May 11th at 07:30 JST. It's not known what the footage will contain but we'll provide details and screenshots as soon as it airs.



YUSH! >: D

Can't wait~


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

I'm sorry son... tell your mother... I love h-



oenn


----------



## Zekumas (May 9, 2014)

Silly folks still waiting for 90% of you guys to add me to your friend list so i can hunt more Pokemon in the Friend Safari


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2014)

Proof that Hoenn is over hyped...
Give me reasoning I do not see why.


----------



## DrDingo (May 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Proof that Hoenn is over hyped...
> Give me reasoning I do not see why.


'Cause nostalgia.

Hoenn is a part of the childhood of many people on the Internet.


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2014)

Pfft childhood?
None other than Pokemon Blue & Silver!


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> 'Cause nostalgia.
> 
> Hoenn is a part of the childhood of many people on the Internet.



SECRET

BASES


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Pfft childhood?
> None other than Pokemon Blue & Silver!




Psh. Maybe you're just ooold


----------



## DrDingo (May 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> SECRET
> 
> BASES


Holy hell, do you remember the Lilycove Department Store sale?

You had to watch the TV to find out when it was gonna happen, and it was the only way to buy planks to cover up those gigantic goddamn holes in secret base floors!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> SECRET
> 
> BASES


were shit


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> Psh. Maybe you're just ooold



Pokemon since 1995.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Pokemon since 1995.


This is the same guy that thinks Gundam is an obscure animu.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> This is the same guy that thinks Gundam is an obscure animu.



this is the same guy who thinks saying "animu" is still relevant and hip


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> this is the same guy who thinks saying "animu" is still relevant and hip


What is Kill la kill.

What is Space Dandy

What is Jojo

What is AoT

.ect


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

The fake art sure is pretty:


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> planks to cover up those gigantic goddamn holes in secret base floors



...wait

_what_


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> This is the same guy that thinks Gundam is an obscure animu.



Evangalion first plz.
@Milo
No idea what animu means. Smh


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> The fake art sure is pretty:


How dare they play with my emotions like this


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

Icky said:


> ...wait
> 
> _what_



Some bases had stupid holes that prevented you from crossing without a plank. 

Where did everyone put their base? My favorite spot was that single tree next to the Team Magma/Team Aqua sign (the one where they crossed each other's names out).


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Some bases had stupid holes that prevented you from crossing without a plank.
> 
> Where did everyone put their base? My favorite spot was that single tree next to the Team Magma/Team Aqua sign (the one where they crossed each other's names out).



Lol you and me picked the exact same spot. Now we gotta turf war!
@SirRob
Pretty sure it customizable now rofl.


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Lol you and me picked the exact same spot. Now we gotta turf war!



Le gasp. D:<

Left side or right side? (I actually don't remember, but I think I grabbed right)

I'm most excited to see route 113 and Mt. Chimney.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Evangalion first plz.


Gundam 0079 - 1979
EVA -1994


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

god I hated evangelion. it's basically "let's try to fit as much blood, gore and psychotic breakdowns as we pointlessly can."


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Some bases had stupid holes that prevented you from crossing without a plank.
> 
> Where did everyone put their base? My favorite spot was that single tree next to the Team Magma/Team Aqua sign (the one where they crossed each other's names out).



I know, I didn't know there were any planks. >.>


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

Icky said:


> I know, I didn't know there were any planks. >.>



XD

Oh man! That must have driven you nuts! XD


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Some bases had stupid holes that prevented you from crossing without a plank.
> 
> Where did everyone put their base? My favorite spot was that single tree next to the Team Magma/Team Aqua sign (the one where they crossed each other's names out).


Below Fallabor town is a bridge across a small lake. On the lake there's a tiny island with a special tree on it. I swear, it's gotta be the biggest base in the game.


----------



## Harbinger (May 10, 2014)

THERE WERE PLANKS?!
And holy Arceus dat mega skeptile tho, my hype meter has just maxed at the thought of mega Swampert. 



Imperial Impact said:


> What is AoT



No idea.


----------



## Hewge (May 10, 2014)

Wait... secret bases are coming back?

Suddenly Pokemans doesn't seem so boring anymore.


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2014)

DPP had Underground bases, Gen 5 had Dream homes, and you can decorate your Pokemon amie... I don't get what makes secret bases so special compared to those.


----------



## Misomie (May 10, 2014)

@Imperial- Attack on Titan. @Rob- Cause they're secret and you could fight your friend's NPC. I never had the same experience with the other gens. Barely used 4 and 5.


----------



## Hewge (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> DPP had Underground bases, Gen 5 had Dream homes, and you can decorate your Pokemon amie... I don't get what makes secret bases so special compared to those.



They were secret!

Simple, really.


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @Rob- Cause they're secret and you could fight your friend's NPC. I never had the same experience with the other gens. Barely used 4 and 5.


I think in HGSS, you could battle an NPC of a friend. You can actually do the same thing in XY using the VS Recorder! There's not much of a point to it anymore though, since you can battle each other online.


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think in HGSS, you could battle an NPC of a friend. You can actually do the same thing in XY using the VS Recorder! There's not much of a point to it anymore though, since you can battle each other online.


In Ruby and Sapphire, you could also battle an NPC of a friend.

In other news, I'm breeding Belly Drum Swirlix; who wants one?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> god I hated evangelion. it's basically "let's try to fit as much blood, gore and psychotic breakdowns as we pointlessly can."



EVA in a nutshell:




I scream "YOU FUCKING IDIOT!" every time I hear Shinji whine about not wanting to pilot the EVA...

As for the remakes, knowing myself I will buy them. I regret buying a PokÃ©mon game every time because I just dump a lot of time into it. It is really weird to say that, but I mainly play them for the singleplayer .__.


----------



## Distorted (May 10, 2014)

Making a good Staryu from scratch is tedious. I wish I had better Ditto for the job, but the good trades go like hotcakes on the GTS. Despite that I've almost got it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2014)

Icky said:


> I know, I didn't know there were any planks. >.>



...there were planks?


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> ...there were planks?


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Lilycove_Department_Store#Rooftop_Sale
Here ya go.


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2014)

As for that 'magazine page', it's so fake it's hilarious.  For one, they obviously just photoshopped Noivern's wings onto Sceptile.



DrDingo said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Lilycove_Department_Store#Rooftop_Sale
> Here ya go.


...it happens once in a blue moon, and that's the only way to get it?


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

Alright, I've finally got a nice Swirlix. When it evolves into Slurpuff.. say hello to Ice Scream! Haha.

Anyway, just as a reminder- I have more than one full box of Belly Drum Swirlix. If you want one, tell me.

EDIT:


Stratadrake said:


> ...it happens once in a blue moon, and that's the only way to get it?


Well, I managed to get it alright!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 10, 2014)

Icky said:


> Plus, Secret Bases!



THIS IS WHY RUBY WAS AMAZING.

Also, that treetop town with the Kecleon. And and I caught my first ever shiny in Ruby (Tentacoolololol....)


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Le gasp. D:<
> 
> Left side or right side? (I actually don't remember, but I think I grabbed right)
> 
> I'm most excited to see route 113 and Mt. Chimney.



Lmao okay now we fight!
@Imoerial
I didn't mean it like that! XD
@Milo
You must have hated...
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
The Future Diary
Bleach
And so forth too.


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> DPP had Underground bases, Gen 5 had Dream homes, and you can decorate your Pokemon amie... I don't get what makes secret bases so special compared to those.



The amie decoration thing is terrible... Although it's fun to pet pokemon in awkward places, seeing them get uncomfortable as you reach your stylus in places.

Mmm yea.

My pokemon are probably afraid of me by now


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Lmao okay now we fight!
> @Imoerial
> I didn't mean it like that! XD
> @Milo
> ...



I enjoyed full metal alchemist. The story entertained me, and the protagonists were genuinely good characters. They had morals and stuff. All I saw with evangelion were complete psychopaths


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> Although it's fun to pet pokemon in awkward places, seeing them get uncomfortable as you reach your stylus in places.


Sometimes it's not them who are the ones getting uncomfortable....


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Sometimes it's not them who are the ones getting uncomfortable....



I think I take my sarcasm too far sometimes


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

Oh _Jesus_!

I was going for a Belly Drum + Unburden Slurpuff with a Sitrus Berry, but when I did a quick internet battle to test my strategy Belly Drum took me down to just over half of my health and the Sitrus Berry didn't activate!

Does this mean that if it hits level 100 and has odd-numbered HP, my tactics are down the toilet?

EDIT- Oh, turns out I need an even number of HP EVs. Time to grab a reset bag!


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2014)

@Milo
Brotherhood ftw
If you want anime click the free anime link in my sig. There you can download Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood in no time at all.
@DrDingo
Wanna battle me and find out?


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2014)

And I looooive touching my Braixen and Umbreon.


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2014)

So, the first footage of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire ever was revealed just now! And it reveals nothing! :3

Edit-- An official video was just released with the footage

[yt]00DyEDmQ83s[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So, the first footage of Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire ever was revealed just now! And it reveals nothing! :3
> 
> Edit-- An official video was just released with the footage
> 
> [yt]00DyEDmQ83s[/yt]



I like how you go from passive aggressively devastated, to "oh, nevermind" in a single post.

pokemon does that to us...


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2014)

I'm still passive aggressively devastated


----------



## DrDingo (May 10, 2014)

Alright, so I just re-EV trained my Slurpuff and tried it online. Holy Crap. Fully maximising your attack stat and doubling your speed in a single turn is both overpowered and terrifying!


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm still passive aggressively devastated



yea, seriously. the footage was still nothing. 

where's my breakdancing protagonist?!


----------



## Misomie (May 10, 2014)

Nintendo sure knows how to tease.


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2014)

Come on someone with free time battle me! 
These shinies were hard to make battle ready!


----------



## Milo (May 10, 2014)

I'm just not very tactical. 

I wouldn't even be a challenge


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2014)

I'm not focused


----------



## Distorted (May 10, 2014)

I wonder if they'll remix the themes that play when Groundon and Kyogre awaken? I still get goosebumps from when the heavy rain started in Sapphire.

[video=youtube;A0Db9NDkTUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Db9NDkTUQ[/video]


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

You too?
Man I thought I was ridiculous to feel unsafe when it plays.


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2014)

Slurpuff and Vanilluxe
_
Ice cream buddies 4 life!

-----------------------------

_Anyone here remember how many people complained when they saw that Game Freak created Vanilluxe?
Well, now with Fairy typing they can actually get away with making a pink Ice Cream Sundae Pokemon!

_Think of the possibilities!_


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

Wasn't there a theory that Kyogre was a sea slug? :|


----------



## DrDingo (May 11, 2014)

Hell, my Slurpuff is a cannibal! It eats the pink Pokepuff with the red berry on it!

.. Alright, that's it. I'll stop banging on about Slurpuff. I promise!


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

RUBY-SAPPHA REMAKE

asdoajsdojas

yes.

more pokes a mon to plays.

Hey.

Hey.

I got fire red in 2010 and I haven't finished it yet, LOL.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

Rofl.
Gonna get rid of Garchomp for like Swampert or Torterra.


----------



## Distorted (May 11, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Rofl.
> Gonna get rid of Garchomp for like Swampert or Torterra.



*cough cough* Swampert *cough*


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

I thought that too.I love my umbreon but it has become an asset.I need something to replace him too.Perhaps Torterra.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

guys.

guys.

bravebird everything.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

Barely effective with most of my pokemon.


----------



## Distorted (May 11, 2014)

I swear to almighty Arceus, if I have to deal with another Fletchinder I'm gonna go set off the ultimate weapon myself. Fothermuckin Brave Bird, man...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 11, 2014)

Just read this sad article. . http://kotaku.com/mothers-day-must-be-really-tough-for-a-cubone-1574815297


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2014)

I forgot about that cubone story...

that is terribly disturbing


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2014)

I almost want to make an image macro for "Every time you hatch a Cubone, Arceus kills a Marowak".

Almost.



Tremodo said:


> guys.
> 
> guys.
> 
> bravebird everything.



If Noctowl was physically oriented ...  (Tinted Lens FTW)


----------



## Misomie (May 12, 2014)

Today is my friend's birthday (and since I'm poor) I got her a pokemon~ She decided to let me grab whatever (and since she's working on a mono-water team and has three special attackers I decided to go with Crawdaunt). She's new to pokemon and doesn't know IVs and stuff so Crawdaunt is really going to help her team~ I IV bred, EV trained, and leveled her up to level 50. She seemed pretty excited. :3

I have a lot of Adaptability Egg Move Corphish left over, lol.

Oh yeah, on the Brave Bird Tanlonflame thing, I want to Skill Swap Gale Wings onto a Staraptor. BWAHAHAHA! THE POWER! >: D


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh yeah, on the Brave Bird Tanlonflame thing, I want to Skill Swap Gale Wings onto a Staraptor. BWAHAHAHA! THE POWER! >: D


PRIORITY MIRROR MOVE!


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2014)

I found a pikachu doll today

It's mine now


----------



## mcjoel (May 13, 2014)

i thought that this was pretty cool  http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...3-mon-artist-tackles-lugia-and-tyrantrum.aspx


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 13, 2014)

FINALLY I reach the pokemon daycare

Why does everything happen so late in this game. Or why am I so slow


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2014)

It takes a while to get from the first gym to the second. You're not going slow. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2014)

Wanna play in a metagame where Garchomp and Mega Kangaskhan are even MORE ridiculously overpowered? Try an inverse battle! That's the current Special Battle Spot.

The only thing that can resist Garchomp's Outrages are other dragons, and the only thing that can resist Mega Kangaskhan's Returns are... literally nothing.


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wanna play in a metagame where Garchomp and Mega Kangaskhan are even MORE ridiculously overpowered? Try an inverse battle! That's the current Special Battle Spot.
> 
> The only thing that can resist Garchomp's Outrages are other dragons, and the only thing that can resist Mega Kangaskhan's Returns are... literally nothing.



battle spot? inverse battle? 

whaaat

I should probably actually battle people online. it's crazy that after decades of playing pokemon, I've literally never battled another human being up until recently (when I lost miserably and never played online again)


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2014)

Garchomp deserves to be incredible, and I don't even have to remind you why.

But of all the Pokemon to break... why Kangaskhan?


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2014)

I'm okay with Garchomp being strong, too. I like it when the metagame is filled with things that I'd um,



Milo said:


> battle spot? inverse battle?
> 
> whaaat
> 
> I should probably actually battle people online. it's crazy that after decades of playing pokemon, I've literally never battled another human being up until recently (when I lost miserably and never played online again)


Battle Spot's a feature where you can battle random players. You can do either free battles (no restrictions) or rating battles. Generally the level of play is higher than challenging players through the PSS. 
Inverse battles are new, and this is the first time that people can battle each other using the format. It reverses type strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## DrDingo (May 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wanna play in a metagame where Garchomp and Mega Kangaskhan are even MORE ridiculously overpowered? Try an inverse battle! That's the current Special Battle Spot.
> 
> The only thing that can resist Garchomp's Outrages are other dragons, and the only thing that can resist Mega Kangaskhan's Returns are... literally nothing.


Ooh, this sure sounds like a fun place to use my Porygon-Z!
triattacktriattacktriattack!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> Or why am I so slow


stop it.


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2014)

I don't know who thought up Garchomp, but ever since he came into being I had to step up my game to watch out for it. Even in the show he's pretty badass.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2014)

RE Garchomp:
[yt]tuADSGLjLB8[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (May 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> RE Garchomp:


Listening to Pokemon battle theme remixes has always been a (sorta guilty) pleasure of mine. I was surprised that even on the 3DS platform, Game Freak are not being overly ambitious with the music in Pokemon.

Battle music in the games should sound like these remixes!


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2014)

There was actually a recent interview posted on the official website about the game's music-- http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/a-conversation-with-pokemons-musical-maestro/

It's not something I'd prefer to listen to while doing work, but I do like XY's battle themes as, well, battle themes. I haven't gotten tired of them even after playing as much as I have. Although, I think part of that might come from being able to choose the music you use in battles.


----------



## Misomie (May 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Listening to Pokemon battle theme remixes has always been a (sorta guilty) pleasure of mine. I was surprised that even on the 3DS platform, Game Freak are not being overly ambitious with the music in Pokemon.
> 
> Battle music in the games should sound like these remixes!



Mine too~ This is one of my favorites:

[video=youtube;_t10vb_3yGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t10vb_3yGk[/video]

Edit:

This video came out today. It's speculations for Pokken Fighter (which has been copyrighted by Nintendo, along with Pokken Tournament) and how it seems more possible: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmAZ7J7xxdE


----------



## fonduemaster (May 15, 2014)

>playing pkmn X and hatches shiny cottonee
>wrong ability

fuck


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2014)

Ability capsule!


----------



## fonduemaster (May 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ability capsule!


that takes 200 fucking wins at the battle maison i cant do that D':


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2014)

200 bp, not 200 wins. Going through the normal singles format should earn you 50 points total, so if you did that four times (80 battles), then you'll be set. It's even faster if you do super singles, you'll get 250 points in 50 battles.
You can also get BP through the Pokemon bank ('Though I'm not entirely sure how that works), and the Battle Institute.


----------



## Distorted (May 15, 2014)

I get my butt kicked in the battle institute. The first 2-3 battles are fine, then someone comes along with a Cresellia or a Regi and it just ruins the streak. Good for testing out Poke's though.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2014)

So there was a hidden music track found in XY:

[yt]9MbQjVQbCY4[/yt]


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> 200 bp, not 200 wins. Going through the normal singles format should earn you 50 points total...


48 not 50... battle #20 is against the Chatelaine so at that point you only have +38 BP (with +20BP if you win).


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> *48* not 50... battle #20 is against the Chatelaine so at that point you only have *+38 BP* (with *+20BP* if you win).


HA! YOU MATHED BAD TOO!! [noparse][/noparse]

But yes. You're right, 48.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 15, 2014)

NekoFox08 said:


> FINALLY I reach the pokemon daycare
> 
> Why does everything happen so late in this game. Or why am I so slow



Lol, i'm still trying to catch snorlax, I want a good one >.<

___
edit:
Got a jolly, thick fat with good IVs, I'm happy now =)


----------



## Zraxi (May 17, 2014)

I just saw the news about that special pokeball vivillon on serebii and i need it. I hope it's not just France only.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2014)

Don't worry, I'm sure someone will clone thousands of them.


----------



## DrDingo (May 18, 2014)

Just curious- Does anybody else here just sorta.. forget to use mega PokÃ©mon in their team?


----------



## Misomie (May 20, 2014)

Oh man! New team idea~ Reptiles! > (I wanted to use Contrary Serperior but since that doesn't exist I'll include one in a later team). 

Anyways~ Tyranitar, (Mega) Aggron, Feraligatr (I want sheer force so bad, soon I hope), Krookodile, Sceptile, and Helioisk~ They sound so awesome~ Plus TTar's Sandstorm will aid half the team (more if Helioisk is sand veil, thinking Dry Skin would be best though). This team just sounds nasty and looks like it will work well together. >

Edit: New nasty idea for Double Battles though~ Anger Point Krookodile with a Frost Breath (hindering nature and 0 Special Attack IV) Beartic/Cloyster/Avalugg/Delibird. DUN DUN DUN! To add insult to injury I can Scarf Krookodile (or scarf the Frost Breath user). Or have Sticky Web set up~ >


----------



## Harbinger (May 20, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Just curious- Does anybody else here just sorta.. forget to use mega PokÃ©mon in their team?



Never, i do it whenever possible, even when its my lvl 100 heracross against a lvl 3 wild encounter


----------



## DrDingo (May 21, 2014)

Something else on the topic of megas that's been on my mind for a while-
Anyone else think that some of 'em are simply much more powerful and useful in battle than others?

Say, Mega Blastoise's 78 Speed and 135 Special Attack versus Mega Gengar's 130 Speed and 170 Special Attack!


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2014)

Nah, they all serve their own purposes. Mega Blastoise might have a lower Special Attack than Mega Gengar, but its ability makes up for it, and it's also bulky with a good defensive typing. 

Just kidding, Mega Kangaskhan > All


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nah, they all serve their own purposes. Mega Blastoise might have a lower Special Attack than Mega Gengar, but its ability makes up for it, and it's also bulky with a good defensive typing.
> 
> Just kidding, Mega Kangaskhan > All



I'm thinking of training a Cofagrious and/or Jellicent to counter Kanga.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2014)

Those are solid choices, as long as they're carrying Will-O-Wisp. I'm sure they'd be effective against M-Mawile and M-Blaziken, too.


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Those are solid choices, as long as they're carrying Will-O-Wisp. I'm sure they'd be effective against M-Mawile and M-Blaziken, too.



Plus if Kanga isn't carrying Crunch (only Sucker Punch), Jellicent can keep stalling with Acid Armours and Will-o-Whisps without getting touched (especially if holding an Air Balloon, lol you mad Kanga?).


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2014)

This isn't game related, but recently I picked up a few Pokemon TCG packs.  Not for the cards themselves though -- for the 'feelies'.  (Is that weird?)  E.g. figurines of the three Kalos startes, Sylveon, Xerneas, Yveltal.  Also the plastic Zoroark coin that came with XY packs featuring Dragonite and Salamence.

So today I decided to check out the actual cards.  I probably can't build a proper game deck with them due to not having enough Energy cards to go around (insert not-playing-with-a-full-deck joke here).  However, among the findings:
- Mega Blastoise and Mega Venusaur cards
- One complete Charmander line (personal Kanto starter)
- One complete Snivy line (personal Unova starter)
- One complete Archen line (including Plume Fossil)
- Other complete evolutionary families:  Inkay, Electrike, Minccino, Shedinja (but not Ninjask)
- Other personal favorites: Furfrou, Shinx
- Aegislash in both Shield and Sword formes (not a complete family; have Doublade but missing Honedge)
- Team Plasma's Lugia EX (sidenote: also acquired two Plasma Energy cards, which its Plasma Gale attack requires)
- Meloetta EX -- yes, I finally acquired a Meloetta but it's not in the actual videogames 

All of the packs included bonus cards with codes good for redeeming in the online version of the TCG.  Hmm, I might just try that sometime....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2014)

I'm working on a furfag team for Y now, having completed the story.


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2014)

What exactly does that entail?  (Besides having Lucario, Zoroark, and a female Braixen on the team?)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> What exactly does that entail?  (Besides having Lucario, Zoroark, and a female Braixen on the team?)


3 'ferals' - Furfrou, Ninetales, Absol
3 'anthros' - Lucario, Mienshao, Delphox

And they're all boys.


----------



## Distorted (May 23, 2014)

Is it in bad taste to use wish multiple times? 

I battled someone yesterday who was very intent on having their way in the battle. He tried to sleep most of my team with yawn but all it did was give me an excuse to pass wish around. If it weren't for my Florges I wouldn't have lasted at all. Just as I was about to turn the game around he up and quits on me. I don't know if it was due to wish spamming or because the fight was going for longer than he liked.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2014)

That's a perfectly legitimate strategy. Especially since any competent opponent would have an easy answer to that.


----------



## DrDingo (May 23, 2014)

So I was just halfway through redesigning my character when it hit me.

I'm Team Flare's newest accidental member.


----------



## Stratelier (May 23, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 3 'ferals' - Furfrou, Ninetales, Absol
> 3 'anthros' - Lucario, Mienshao, Delphox
> 
> And they're all boys.



You should make a brony team sometime.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You should make a brony team sometime.



How many equine pokemon are there? Ponyta, Rapidash, Zebstrika, and those Gen V legendaries are all that come to mind, and having a half-legendary team seems cheap.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You should make a brony team sometime.


Not gonna happen.


----------



## CuddlyCorgi (May 24, 2014)

Need some more people for friend safari ;u;


----------



## DrDingo (May 24, 2014)

CuddlyCorgi said:


> Need some more people for friend safari ;u;


I'd add ya.

But we are gonna need to know your friend code first, mind!


----------



## CuddlyCorgi (May 24, 2014)

Alright it's 4227-2415-1539


----------



## DrDingo (May 24, 2014)

CuddlyCorgi said:


> Alright it's 4227-2415-1539


Alright, added you. Everyone's friend codes are in the thread's OP, so be sure to add me! Haha.


----------



## Weiss (May 24, 2014)

Something made this site anti-mobile.
Working on Hydreigon. Fuck your fairies.


----------



## Distorted (May 24, 2014)

I just made a Swampert and slapped an Assault Vest on it. My god....It was already tanky before, now it's just ridonkulous. Now I just gotta see how to keep it from wearing down.


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I just made a Swampert and slapped an Assault Vest on it. My god....It was already tanky before, now it's just ridonkulous. Now I just gotta see how to keep it from wearing down.


Especially since you can't use status moves (Rest/etc.) anymore....


----------



## Distorted (May 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Especially since you can't use status moves (Rest/etc.) anymore....



Very true. Wish support seems to work well so I may just use that. I'm also trying to see what I could do to keep it going without slowing down the assault. I almost went with Seismetoad instead since it learns Drain Punch, but it's stats aren't as impressive as Swampert's.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Milo (May 24, 2014)

is it transmittable to humans?...


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2014)

Does Ryan want to be super strong? Does he want to be a big hunky meat man?


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2014)

Did you know that Twich Plays Pokemon actually caught Pokerus in Platinum?

Anyway.  Actually in one of my Pokemon stories I'm planning the main character (a Pokemon) to catch something Pokerus-like.  It probably does make him ultimately stronger, but it most certainly does affect him in the meantime.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Does Ryan want to be super strong? Does he want to be a big hunky meat man?



it's a serious condition rob! I suffer from it quite profoundly.


----------



## Cyberra (May 25, 2014)

3DS friend code: 2595 - 1763 - 0232

Ground-type safari with wooper and dugtrio

Shiny hunter

In-game name: Cyberra


----------



## DrDingo (May 25, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> 3DS friend code: 2595 - 1763 - 0232
> 
> Ground-type safari with wooper and dugtrio
> 
> ...


Just added ya. Be sure to add me back, yeah?

DrDingo [Eddie]: 1977-0255-2764 (Sunkern, Sawsbuck, Gogoat)


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2014)

get outta here meowth


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2014)

Milo said:


> is it transmittable to humans?...


Hmm, a way to increase one's power via sex _without _any kind of essential vampirism
And you can spread the love! =^.^=


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2014)

well I-... never thought of it like that


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2014)

And now for the male Nidos


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 27, 2014)

That was deep


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> *snip*


When did VGcats stop being lazy?


----------



## Misomie (May 27, 2014)

I was Nuzlocking on the way to Fanime and I lost my starter towards the end of Victory Road. D: 

Sent Greninja out against Heracross (thinking I could OHKO it) and the jerk survived and Close Combatted him.


----------



## PicoPicaza (May 28, 2014)

This is terrible.  Sincerest condolences . . . you gonna be able to close it out?


----------



## Misomie (May 28, 2014)

PicoPicaza said:


> This is terrible.  Sincerest condolences . . . you gonna be able to close it out?



Yeah. The rest of my team is in their 70s and pretty capable. Training up the replacement is tedious though. D:<


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2014)

Speaking of Nuzlockes, I should get back to mine.  Poor Fletchinder got washed out by an overlevelled Mantine (seriously what is a Lv.28 Sky Trainer doing in a lv.19-20 area....)


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

So I just realised how amazing the Assault Vest is for Muk and Swampert. Power-Up Punch makes them into tanks in every sense of the word.


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2014)

some cute pokemon stuff


----------



## Weiss (Jun 3, 2014)

I missed you guys.
Currently training my dear Orochi (Deino).
I got a thing for psuedo legendaries.
I am creating more teams as well. Five sets of six.
I realize it is good to be diverse.


----------



## Tempest305 (Jun 3, 2014)

i'll leave my friend code here in case someon wants to add me 5000-3940-7264


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Guys, if you want a defensive wall for competitive battling with two immunities, go for an Eviolite Dusclops. Give it Will-O-Wisp and Night Shade to get off damage, and you've got yourselves a great addition to your team!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2014)

You'd have to be good at prediction to use it effectively. I feel like a Talonflame could switch in and set up easily against it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 4, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Guys, if you want a defensive wall for competitive battling with two immunities, go for an Eviolite Dusclops. Give it Will-O-Wisp and Night Shade to get off damage, and you've got yourselves a great addition to your team!


Haha, I've got an Eviolite Dusclops actually.
Fantastic at walling, but a bit rubbish at anything else, I've found. Gave it Pain Split so I can take advantage of his low base HP; it can burn and confuse opponents and throw a weak 100HP Night Shade, but it's not exactly the most handy pokemon I've trained.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 4, 2014)

If anything, I believe you would get more out of Dusknoir due to the attack boost. Dusclops can't do anything but take a hit. Besides everything hits so freakin' hard now, so it would be nice to have an offensive option. 

You could make it to where it would chip away at the pokemon. My Dusknoir knew will-0-wisp and infestation and just sat there taking hits until the opponent died. Also shadow sneak probably would do better due to priority. Just my two cents.

Edit:
And Talonflame just wrecks everyone's day, not just Dusclops.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

I just use Dusclops because not many others do, and those defenses are nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 4, 2014)

I got a perfecr Swampert. At least I would like to say that but his shiny is god awful like Lugia's.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 5, 2014)

I bred out a shiny phione. Stats are nothing to write home about, though (I need a better foreign ditto). But I'm quite happy with it because shiny phiones are not something you see very often.

On a side note, I have a buttload of non-shiny phiones I need to get rid of now.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 5, 2014)

Wonder Trade.
I havea few six iv dittos.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 6, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> I havea few six iv dittos.



Is that a trade offer or a general statement?


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

This is random, but does anyone else actually like those "throwaway" Pokemon like Bibarel and Muk?
Heck, I even like Garbodor and Dunsparce...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 6, 2014)

Both if people wanna trade. I clone soo...


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 7, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Both if people wanna trade. I clone soo...



Don't care if cloned; I'm a breeder, not a competitive battler. Am currently working on espurr, and finding some very nice four- and five-stat HA espurrs.

Would love to trade for a decent ditto to breed with.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 7, 2014)

I wish I knew what you all were talking about, but I don't have X or Y. ;-;


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

Good news, everyone! :V

So, CoroCoro mentioned a few new things.

-Mega Sceptile, Grass/Dragon, Lightning rod.
-Mega Swampert, same typing as before, Swift Swim.
-Mach and Acro bikes are back.
-Steven in the new games has Mega Charizard X in his arsenal.
-Mega Kyogre and Groudon are called Atom Groudon and Atom Kyogre.

-Also, Mega Diancie.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

> -Mega Sceptile
> -Mega Swampert



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

 . . . wait, I mean "YEEEEESSS!!!" totally, it's just ... you can only be unspoiled once!  I did not want to know!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Good news, everyone! :V
> 
> So, CoroCoro mentioned a few new things.
> 
> ...


Lightning rod? LIGHTNING ROD?! What the heck kind of ability is LIGHTNING ROD?!?! That's nothing! NOTHING!!

Also







That first Team Magma girl and the second Team Aqua girl are gonna get SOOOOO much yuri fanart


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> CoroCoro news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, come on. If it's something that the _very company themselves_ reveal to hype up the games, it ain't devastating spoiler news!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

They really wanted to make a point that it's a hat


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope like hell that, especially since we're getting mega evos to help us, the Elite Four will be challenging.
And at least if not, they'd better have high-level PokÃ©mon the second time you face 'em!


----------



## Icky (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lightning rod? LIGHTNING ROD?! What the heck kind of ability is LIGHTNING ROD?!?! That's nothing! NOTHING!!



It might be more useful if Grass/Dragon wasn't already 4x strong against electric :v


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I hope like hell that, especially since we're getting mega evos to help us, the Elite Four will be challenging.
> And at least if not, they'd better have high-level PokÃ©mon the second time you face 'em!


Well the Charizard-X next to Steven's at level 100

I wish they gave Mega Sceptile the ability NoTalonflames


----------



## Weiss (Jun 7, 2014)

@Cyber
Make an offer I guess lol.
@SirRob
This sucks. I guess megaSceptile was made for double or triple battles.
Will... Will my shiny swampert change colors in mega form for the better? :0


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well the Charizard-X next to Steven's at level 100
> 
> I wish they gave Mega Sceptile the ability NoTalonflames


Somebody, give Steven an Audino! Quick!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

And make it so that you can rebattle him whenever you want


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

[double post]


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

So Diancie got a Mega Evo.

I think that it might've been a better idea for Diancie to just be a Mega Evolution of Carbink in the first place.
Ah well.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Oh, come on. If it's something that the _very company themselves_ reveals to hype up the games, it ain't devastating spoiler news!


But some things are still better left a surprise.  Like the Kalos starter evolutions and the ID of the Kalos Champion.

Besides, CoroCoro is Japan exclusive, not exactly an international reveal.



Icky said:


> It might be more useful if Grass/Dragon wasn't already 4x strong against electric :v



Yes, but it's still useful in double/multi battles, plus it boosts Sp.Atk since Gen 5.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Besides, CoroCoro is Japan exclusive, not exactly an international reveal.


There's a 9000% chance of this being at E3

--

Brendan and May both have gray eyes. This is different from their original eye color and matches the default in XY. So I guess that means character customization returns!


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They really wanted to make a point that it's a hat


Am I the only one here that, upon playing the games on the GBA, thought that Brendan actually had white hair and a sweatband?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

Welp, I tried out the Think Fast competition and lost every match. Hooray!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Am I the only one here that, upon playing the games on the GBA, thought that Brendan actually had white hair and a sweatband?



No i did too.
They (The Japanese and The Creators of Pokemon) get so mad when you say that, but in truth it would be so badass had it beensilver or white hair. Oh well let them be foolish.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Welp, I tried out the Think Fast competition and lost every match. Hooray!


I was thinking of signing up to that. Then I remembered I have exams.

On the plus side though, I think I finally have enough good Pokemon which originated in Kalos to have a solid team. So I might sign up to a lot of 'em after the 20th June.
Go Slurpuff! C:


----------



## Weiss (Jun 7, 2014)

I need a well created Metagross. Proper moves ivs and nature for my new teams. I have five sets of six missing three empty slots. Ugh.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Am I the only one here that, upon playing the games on the GBA, thought that Brendan actually had white hair and a sweatband?



Who didn't?

Though if you look closely at his official artwork he actually DOES appear to have brown/black hair underneath that headband, something which is reflected in what few 3D appearances he has.



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> *Trivia:* In the fandom, Brendan's knit cap has commonly been mistaken for white hair. Although largely obscured by his headwear, Brendan's actual hair is visible in most depictions, usually black in color.



Still, Brendan _will_ be less cool for not being a white-haired prettyboy anymore.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

In that new official artwork, Brendan's kinda.. cross-eyed.
Makes him look just a little bit weird.


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 7, 2014)

am i the only one who thought brendan's hat/hair/whatever looked like a scary monster face from behind in the overworld?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 7, 2014)

I am honestly excited for these remakes.
I do hope they add more content to it, however, then what the base Gen III games gave us.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2014)

i didnt get to register for the think fast competition. was too busy with work.. 
how was it sirrob? i wanted to try it out. 

looks like im skipping torchic as my starter for this game and go with treeko cuz dragon. lol. im gonna miss my fire tho. (mostly cuz they already hyped up mega blaziken when they released x and y so i already have a blazikenite)
a new type of mega evolution called ancient devolution. will this be a thing now? it would be cool for fossil pokemon. (carracosta please.... and tho aerodactyl already has a mega evo).


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 7, 2014)

I'll get a mudkip and revive that one meme that nobody dares speak of.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2014)

Zraxi said:


> am i the only one who thought brendan's hat/hair/whatever looked like a scary monster face from behind in the overworld?


Hahaha, I can TOTALLY see it! It looks like he has black eyes with white pupils, right?



yell0w_f0x said:


> i didnt get to register for the think fast competition. was too busy with work..
> how was it sirrob? i wanted to try it out.


It's just regular singles, except time stalling's an even MORE legitimate tactic!


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hahaha, I can TOTALLY see it! It looks like he has black eyes with white pupils, right?


Yes, my whole childhood I thought he had a monster on the other side of his head


----------



## Misomie (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh man~ I totally predicted Sceptile's mega typing~ STAB Dragon Pulse and Dragon Claw here I come! A 4x weakness to ice... But in exchange 4x resistance to water, neutral to fire, 4x resistance to grass/electric. Gains a fairy weakness though. In general awesome! Also, walls Rotom Wash COMPLETELY! Oh Hydro Pump? Eats it up. Will-o-whisp? Special attacker. Volt Switch? Stat boost. Also no prankster Thunder Waves to cripple speed. BWAHAHAHA! It's actually genious!


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 8, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> @Cyber
> Make an offer I guess lol.



I have bred custom shinies for people (though IVs can be hit-or-miss since my dittos SUCK). I have bred a shiny beldum for one of my friends, and a competitive shiny mienfoo for another.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 8, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh man~ I totally predicted Sceptile's mega typing~ STAB Dragon Pulse and Dragon Claw here I come! A 4x weakness to ice... But in exchange 4x resistance to water, neutral to fire, 4x resistance to grass/electric. Gains a fairy weakness though. In general awesome! Also, walls Rotom Wash COMPLETELY! Oh Hydro Pump? Eats it up. Will-o-whisp? Special attacker. Volt Switch? Stat boost. Also no prankster Thunder Waves to cripple speed. BWAHAHAHA! It's actually genious!


All you gotta do to set up with Mega Sceptile is switch it in on an Electric attack, and you'll be destroying everything! And Ice types will fall to Focus Blast. Fairy types? If you transfer, you've got Iron Tail. Failing that, Hidden Power Steel/Poison.
Sceptile will most likely become OU.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 8, 2014)

As Yellow Fox said, ain't nobody gonna pick Torchic if they already have a blazikenite!
Go team Mudkip!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

You know, now that I think of it, most Electric types, including some Rotom-W, use the boltbeam combo. You might think Mega Sceptile's a perfect counter, but actually, you could just be playing into your opponent's hands.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninten said:


> All you gotta do to set up with Mega Sceptile is switch it in on an Electric attack, and you'll be destroying everything! And Ice types will fall to Focus Blast. Fairy types? If you transfer, you've got Iron Tail. Failing that, Hidden Power Steel/Poison.
> Sceptile will most likely become OU.



i guess mega sceptile and talonflame would work well together? from my experience, talonflame draws a lot of electric attacks aside from rock type attacks. so yeah a boost from lightning rod would be nice.
tho now that i think about it, swampert would be better with talonflame.. 

EDIT: i just realized, talonflame wouldnt switch in for mega sceptile. or at least i dont really see a point to switching unless ye predict an eartquake or something which i doubt would be used on him anyways..



SirRob said:


> It's just regular singles, except time stalling's an even MORE legitimate tactic!


well yeah. if ye have less time to plan out yer attacks, toxic and burns will really pile up pressure. 
tho i was thinking people would kinda mess up their attacks trying to win fast but i guess the time limit isnt that much different.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know, now that I think of it, most Electric types, including some Rotom-W, use the boltbeam combo. You might think Mega Sceptile's a perfect counter, but actually, you could just be playing into your opponent's hands.


I think this kinda depends on Mega Sceptile's speed, mind. The design makes it look pretty speedy. If it outspeeds the opponent, it'll land the hit first, which, in Rotom-W's case, will be an OHKO.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

If Rotom-W doesn't OHKO on the switch in.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm definitely choosing Mudkip in Alpha Sapphire. The colours match, and Mega Swampert could turn out better than Assault Vest Swampert.


----------



## BRN (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll go Treeko, so that I can keep him as a Gropevyle forever.

Megas? Eh? What?

Too busy admiring haunches, sorry


----------



## Weiss (Jun 8, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have bred custom shinies for people (though IVs can be hit-or-miss since my dittos SUCK). I have bred a shiny beldum for one of my friends, and a competitive shiny mienfoo for another.



I think I'll just give it to you free of charge.

I am choosing Mudkip in Ruby.
On another note, working on several teams. Mostly shiny, all ivs. Need to super train and evolve a few.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

I admire Quilava haunches in my spare time


----------



## Weiss (Jun 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I admire Quilava haunches in my spare time



Haunches?

Anyone have that one cheating device? 
I am in need of one single pokemon being made shiny.
I will repay with five shinies holding a comet shards. All of which have ivs.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> I think I'll just give it to you free of charge.



My 3DS friend code is 2595 - 1763 - 0232 ^_^

On a side note, my third in the safari has turned out to be Diggersby


----------



## Weiss (Jun 9, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> My 3DS friend code is 2595 - 1763 - 0232 ^_^
> 
> On a side note, my third in the safari has turned out to be Diggersby



Lol I'll take care of this on the weekends.

When will the arrival of these Ruby & Sapphire remakes?
Either way I need to build up a team with Mega Swampert & Mega Manectric in mind.
In advance. I wonder how much these pokedexes have changed compared to the original. I already hate the design for May.
She looks like a maid to me. Great for those of you out there who love maids. Be sure to have short hair when wearing that white beanie.
White hair forever. And prepare for the dumbest villain teams in the history of pokemon. Team Galactic FOREVER!


----------



## sebas2191 (Jun 9, 2014)

gdi, just when I finish my Bara Pokemon team, Mega Swampert comes out... Oh well back to the draft table.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2014)

I am now trying to figure out how long I can go without seeing Mega Sceptile/Swampert's official designs (as I did with the Kalos starter evos prior to XY).  It'd be lovely if my first glimpse of the Mega form is in-game and not from a preview....

Over on dA, there was a flood of people I watch doing art of them.  I dismissed all those notices immediately without even looking at them much (it seems that Sceptile loses some of the ferns along its tail, and Swampert is going all Do You Even Lift Bro, but beyond that I'm tuning it all out), except that one of them was intentionally a fake 'alternate' design (possibly by someone disappointed with the official design; as I am with Charizard X) and I WAS interested in seeing that one specifically.  But I can't exactly go searching for it, now can I....


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 9, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I am now trying to figure out how long I can go without seeing Mega Sceptile/Swampert's official designs (as I did with the Kalos starter evos prior to XY).  It'd be lovely if my first glimpse of the Mega form is in-game and not from a preview....
> 
> Over on dA, there was a flood of people I watch doing art of them.  I dismissed all those notices immediately without even looking at them much (it seems that Sceptile loses some of the ferns along its tail, and Swampert is going all Do You Even Lift Bro, but beyond that I'm tuning it all out), except that one of them was intentionally a fake 'alternate' design (possibly by someone disappointed with the official design; as I am with Charizard X) and I WAS interested in seeing that one specifically.  But I can't exactly go searching for it, now can I....



After reading through these posts, I went to FA and saw both of them in fetish art. ^.^


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm definitely choosing Mudkip in Alpha Sapphire. The colours match, and Mega Swampert could turn out better than Assault Vest Swampert.


Definitely going Team Treecko here because (1) nostalgia, (2) Emerald FTW.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 9, 2014)

Swampert will be the OU one this re-gen.


----------



## sebas2191 (Jun 10, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> After reading through these posts, I went to FA and saw both of them in fetish art. ^.^



This actually made me really happy with the furry community.
Before this, there was barely any art of Swampert, and in fact the few there was put it on a female role.
Now, not one week has passed since Mega Swampert was announced and FA, dA, tumblr all exploded with Bara art of it. Good job guys! *nowifyoucouldgettoworkonTyrantrumBaraplease* cough.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2014)

Old map for comparison


----------



## Misomie (Jun 10, 2014)

It's so pretty~ Can't wait~

Primal Groudon being Ground/Fire though? Huh.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Old map for comparison



Oh god... the nostalgia. I loved Gen 3 honestly, the Pokemon set was probably my favourite of all of them.



Misomie said:


> It's so pretty~ Can't wait~
> 
> Primal Groudon being Ground/Fire though? Huh.



Kyogre can pretty much destroy it then? That's pretty unbalanced.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> snip


I have to say, the new map looks a bit.. blockier.
Closer to what it'd look like in the actual game I admit, but just _look_ at the area around Pacifidlog Town! Empty space everywhere!
Where'd the rocks go?
And Sky Pillar?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 10, 2014)

That map... It may have a use to me due to its cool design. XD
Navigator. I may need a new game name.


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 10, 2014)

E3 confirms hoenn trumpets.  My life is complete now.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 10, 2014)

@drdingo Relocated maybe. Possibly for meeting Ray after story completion. To avoid the mistake of getting him early as it was in emerald...?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 10, 2014)

I gotta wonder. Will we be able to trade directly from x and y to or/as? Cuz pokebank doesn't let ye transfer items. So was thinking how I'd transfer my charizardite.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 10, 2014)

It's going to be direct. ORAS is sixth gen like XY.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder if the Regi trio are still going to be in ASOR... I will admit I bought used copy of Emerald for the GBA just so I could go after the trio (Regice is my favorite of the trio, though their trio master is my all-time favorite).

Does anybody have a safari with Teddiursa or snorunt that I could get access to, please?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 11, 2014)

I needs some good spider pokemon to scare my friend.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> I needs some good spider pokemon to scare my friend.



Galvantula>Ariados


----------



## Weiss (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought so.
Poor Ariados.
Anyone with a perfect Volcorona?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Get hyped

[yt]GhBSCthYTLE[/yt]


----------



## Weiss (Jun 11, 2014)

Again perfect 6iv shiny metagross for a six iv modest Volcarona.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Get hyped
> 
> [yt]GhBSCthYTLE[/yt]



"Mmmmyyyy prrrreccccciiousssss...."


----------



## Misomie (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's the freaking cutest thing ever~ All the Zelda crossovers are super cute~


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2014)

But did they _have_ to show him taking on Mega Sceptile/Swampert?  I'm trying to forget that part....


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Get hyped
> 
> [yt]GhBSCthYTLE[/yt]


Awesome! I always liked Sableye. 

And that Mega Evo looks great too!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 12, 2014)

Maybe since it hides behind a giant gem it'll be more defensive...?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 12, 2014)

Since Mega Sableye is hiding behind a gigantic *ruby*, I think it might be a safe bet to say that it's gonna be version exclusive to a certain game with 'ruby' in the title.
You know what that means: If there's one exclusive to Omega Ruby, we can bet on an Alpha Sapphire version-exclusive Mega Evolution too!
Maybe more!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Since Mega Sableye is hiding behind a gigantic *ruby*, I think it might be a safe bet to say that it's gonna be version exclusive to a certain game with 'ruby' in the title.
> You know what that means: If there's one exclusive to Omega Ruby, we can bet on an Alpha Sapphire version-exclusive Mega Evolution too!
> Maybe more!


Wasn't Sableye version-exclusive originally?  And its counterpart was Mawile (who already has a mega evo).  Or something like that.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 12, 2014)

If he doesn't use the ruby to make his eye-lasers even bigger, I'm going to be remarkably disappointed.

...He _does_ have eye-lasers, right?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2014)

[yt]8FJEyj6ctTQ[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]8FJEyj6ctTQ[/yt]


It's brilliant how Nintendo introduce all three of the starters so dramatically, as if they've never been seen before.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 12, 2014)

Mega Sableye is going to be used a lot in competitive. A status-inflictor with good defensive capabilities? Seems to me like it's the new Klefki....
Which Smogon will probably ban to Ubers.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 12, 2014)

Such hype. Damn you fairies eliminating the no weakness pokemon!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2014)

Sableye did technically have one weakness already, but you needed Foresight/Scrappy to actually hit it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2014)

*fingers crossed for Mega Ninetales*


----------



## Weiss (Jun 13, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *fingers crossed for Mega Ninetales*



Fuck yes and mega Arcanine.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Fuck yes and mega Arcanine.


Both of those would be _*godly*_ <3


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 13, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *fingers crossed for Mega Ninetales*





Kyubey said:


> Fuck yes and mega Arcanine.


We will start a poke' riot if they don't give us what we want!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 13, 2014)

Arcanine... Maybe he should have wings like Absol?
Maybe more colours like black markings goimg throughout his body....
Gonna go make three growlithe just in case.
I already got mt shiny siv iv drought ninetales like everybody else.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 13, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Arcanine... Maybe he should have wings like Absol?


Give him even more hair and make him look even more regal.
Mega Pokemon are all about exaggerating existing features in most cases.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd love a mega-Arbok frankly. Give it an even creepier face on its chest.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 13, 2014)

>.> Damn, Lucario...you scary!


----------



## Icky (Jun 13, 2014)

megahonchkrowmegahonchkrowmegahonchkrowwwwww


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >.> Damn, Lucario...you scary!


Lucario's natural defense against furries!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> >.> Damn, Lucario...you scary!


Most Pokemon go crazy when they gain a lot more power. Remember Ash's Charizard?


----------



## BRN (Jun 14, 2014)

That's actually kind of creepy.
Badges make sense now -- just imagine the poor kid who evolves his Chimchar for the first time, only to realise he hasn't beaten Gardenia yet. Without a badge, that chimp's newly blazing fists turn on him... D:


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> That's actually kind of creepy.
> Badges make sense now -- just imagine the poor kid who evolves his Chimchar for the first time, only to realise he hasn't beaten Gardenia yet. Without a badge, that chimp's newly blazing fists turn on him... D:


That'd only happen if Chimchar had a different original trainer!
Your own caught/hatched Pokemon can never, ever turn on ya.


----------



## BRN (Jun 14, 2014)

Tell that to Ash's charizard. D:

Gardenia's badge is for level 30 anyway, so yeah, you're right. BUT STILL.

 LIKE.

SCARY.

I just wanna hug my Quil, you know? Searing flesh wouldn't be a fun tradeoff.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> Tell that to Ash's charizard. D:
> 
> Gardenia's badge is for level 30 anyway, so yeah, you're right. BUT STILL.
> 
> ...


Pokemon can be terrifying creatures sometimes.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a question for you people, in the spirit of the new remakes:

If you had to, would you rather enlarge the sea or land mass?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> Tell that to Ash's charizard. D:


Ash wasn't Charizard's original trainer!


----------



## BRN (Jun 14, 2014)

W-well then.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 14, 2014)

I thought this was a kid's show?

Also if I was a crazy syndicate boss, I would expand the sea.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 14, 2014)

If I were crazy enough, I'd expand the land. Because fuck drowning.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2014)

If I were crazy, I'd expand dong


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I were crazy, I'd expand dong


XD Who wouldn't?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> That'd only happen if Chimchar had a different original trainer!
> Your own caught/hatched Pokemon can never, ever turn on ya.


The anime does not work that way.  Still, Ash's Charizard _did_ originally belong to another trainer (and was loyally waiting for his Trainer to return for him, despite that said Trainer had no interest in such) and its behavioral problems started cropping up when it was a Charmeleon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Pokemon can be terrifying creatures sometimes.



*pokemon is raging against my will, destroying villages, raping children, claiming that Frozen was a good Disney film...and then I get a sudden idea. An idea that even Einstein, Patton, and God would envy*

*throws pokeball* Return Charizard!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgSO8_cRio <--- cue celebration. :3c


DrDingo said:


> Here's a question for you people, in the spirit of the new remakes:
> 
> If you had to, would you rather enlarge the sea or land mass?



Probably land mass since there's so much more sea in comparison. >.> That actually sorta makes Team Aqua look stupid if you think about it. "Hey guys I know 3/4ths of the Earth is covered in water...but uh...sea life needs even MORE fucking room, you know?" Despite this I am a Team Aqua fan go figure. Pirates rock.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm in the middle of a honedge breeding project, for a trade request. Currently I'm at 430 eggs, and already I've hatched nine 6IV male honedges and three females.

I would trade one for a male abra/kadabra/mr mime/spinda/gothorita that knows Skill Swap (I don't have pokebank so I can't get one from Gen V)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 15, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Probably land mass since there's so much more sea in comparison. >.> That actually sorta makes Team Aqua look stupid if you think about it. "Hey guys I know 3/4ths of the Earth is covered in water...but uh...sea life needs even MORE fucking room, you know?" Despite this I am a Team Aqua fan go figure. Pirates rock.



Good point. I'd expand the land cause land pokemon are badass, flying pokemon probably don't give a fuck, and half the ocean is probably inhabited by a single wailord! Those things are huge man!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 15, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Here's a question for you people, in the spirit of the new remakes:
> 
> If you had to, would you rather enlarge the sea or land mass?



HAHAHA!
I would recreate the universe in my own image.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 16, 2014)

*pokes Kyubey* So no trade, huh?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 16, 2014)

So how do ya'll feel about the new designs for the characters?
Personally, I feel they're a step up from their older designs, though Tabitha being a fatty makes me giggle.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 16, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So how do ya'll feel about the new designs for the characters?
> Personally, I feel they're a step up from their older designs, though Tabitha being a fatty makes me giggle.



The team magma dude? The fuck wasn't he skinny in the game?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> The team magma dude? The fuck wasn't he skinny in the game?



Yeah, he was one of the admins, and was pretty damn skinny. Like, everyone's designs changed pretty drastically...
Except for Courtney.

For Tabitha, compare his RSE sprite to his OR/AS art.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2014)

I really like the new designs.
I think they give all the Magma and Aqua members a bit more character.
_Especially_ the bosses.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I really like the new designs.
> I think they give all the Magma and Aqua members a bit more character.
> _Especially_ the bosses.


They changed a lot, unlike Team Rocket.
I laughed when someone said "Team Aqua is BLACK!" instead of "Team Aqua is back!".


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> They changed a lot, unlike Team Rocket.
> I laughed when someone said "Team Aqua is BLACK!" instead of "Team Aqua is back!".


Oh, you mean this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLW1kHjyNwU
They do mean black, mate.

All the team Aqua members are black now.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, I didn't even notice until you said something. I thought Team Aqua just had that tan that pirates gets.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Oh, you mean this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLW1kHjyNwU
> They do mean black, mate.
> 
> All the team Aqua members are black now.


I know, but it was funny anyway.
They could be badly tanned like Marlon in Black and White 2, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2014)

The artist said:
			
		

> I have no idea where that Zubat is crying from


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2014)

Do people ever actually get anything decent from Wonder Trade? xP


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2014)

Sometimes.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2014)

I remember the first or second day that I had the game, I wonder traded and got a Ducklett. Said Ducklett proceeded to wreck a passerby who challenged me.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2014)

I need proof ! !

_*PROOF!*_


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I need proof ! !
> 
> _*PROOF!*_


[yt]fz32L_v25Y0[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Jun 17, 2014)

I get 5 iv good natured pokemon with egg moves through Wonder Trade. I love it so.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I get 5 iv good natured pokemon with egg moves through Wonder Trade. I love it so.



Speaking of which, I got things like a Wish/Yawn/Covet Eevee, Play Rough/Megahorn Absol, Bullet Punch/Vaccuum Wave Riolu....


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 17, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Do people ever actually get anything decent from Wonder Trade? xP



I got a Heatran through wonder trade. Caught in Unova's Reversal Mountain. And I've gotten some nice breeding stock for my MMing.

And there are about 200 people on the other end of Wonder Trade who've gotten the rejects from my shiny phione project (stats suck, but hey, rare breedable pseudo-legendary!)


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]fz32L_v25Y0[/yt]


Seviper actually ain't a bad one to recieve either, considering how hard it is to catch one in a zangoose horde.

I use wonder trade to send off IV breeding rejects. Which can be pretty awesome for the other person because the pokemon I send off still has a perfect nature and is in a lovely ball.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 17, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Do people ever actually get anything decent from Wonder Trade? xP



I actually got a reshiram and a shiny 6iv umbreon off of it. And ive traded some dive ball magician fennekin with 5/6ivs


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 17, 2014)

If I got something really good on Wonder Trade, I'd get _very_ suspicious about that pokemon's legitimacy.


----------



## BRN (Jun 17, 2014)

On that note, a friend of mine got a shiny level 100 6 iv HA metagross through Wonder Trade.

We were left in absolutely no doubts to its legitimacy.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 17, 2014)

I got a Shiny Ratatta from Wonder Trade. Imported from Johto, no less.


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

why don't I remember this at all. where is this even from?

[video=youtube;sqCIjhuH4EM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqCIjhuH4EM[/video]


----------



## BRN (Jun 17, 2014)

That's Pokemon Origins, Episode 4. <:

Incidentally, the original footage extends both before and beyond the cropped moments.


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

out of context, it's just confusing, because the scene I see where the trainer looks at charizard as charmander, reminds me of ash and his charizard. that's really adorable and cool. I like that throw-back


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

wait, so that white thing on top of his head wasn't his hair?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2014)

I see he traded his computer in for a... treasure chest.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor zubat. I know those feels.


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I see he traded his computer in for a... treasure chest.



I'd call that a trade UP


----------



## Weiss (Jun 17, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> *pokes Kyubey* So no trade, huh?


  Are you able later today?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 17, 2014)

"It's a Wii U! The controller even has a screen!"


Anyone else notice the rug? That's where you're gonna be able to place dolls and cushions, no doubt!


----------



## Milo (Jun 17, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> "It's a Wii U! The controller even has a screen!"
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the rug? That's where you're gonna be able to place dolls and cushions, no doubt!



what's the point of decorating your room, when you can decorate your SECRET BASES.

they really understood children back then. nobody wanted to be in their room. they wanted a mother fucking secret base.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2014)

I challenge that statement


----------



## Hewge (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah. What a stupid statement. I fap to Rob like, daily.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2014)

Only daily?


----------



## Hewge (Jun 17, 2014)

Daily on an hourly basis!

In fact, the next hour is here. So if you'll excuse me~


----------



## Weiss (Jun 17, 2014)

*67 times afterward*


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2014)

Milo said:


> wait, so that white thing on top of his head wasn't his hair?


Unfortunately that is correct, it is a white knite cap, not white hair. And yes, he _is_ less cool for not bucking the trend and going hatless 

It would be awesome if they make white a hair color though ... and if they actually _let_ you go hatless for once....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 18, 2014)

Ikr? I'd love to look like Blue or Silver personally.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2014)

If I could give my character pink hair, I'd totally go for it


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Daily on an hourly basis!
> 
> In fact, the next hour is here. So if you'll excuse me~



your avi depiction of what looks like a gesture of something large in size, and your username go well together

it really helps _my _process


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 18, 2014)

You know what I'd like to see?

I'd like to be able to challenge the gym leaders in their own gyms a second time, like you could do in the original games.

Oh, and the BATTLE FRONTIER!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the double battle against Tate and Liza. I wish more gym battles were different like that.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm already salivating over the thought of a 3D Battle Frontier.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 18, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You know what I'd like to see?
> 
> I'd like to be able to challenge the gym leaders in their own gyms a second time, like you could do in the original games.
> 
> Oh, and the BATTLE FRONTIER!


I... I need it!


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 18, 2014)

For XY I wanted curly hair so bad so I could be myself, but sadly, no curls were an option.  I hope in a future title they make (even cheap texture overlay) curls.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanted slicked back as an option with no hats.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2014)

That short hairstyle in XY was PERFECT
It didn't work well with the hats though, I think those were designed for the default hair.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 18, 2014)

I just want long hair slicked back.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 18, 2014)

They should ve added bald with no hat option. And then facial hair! Imagine that. A 10 yr old with facial hair. But I'd totally go with it. 

Wish as/or will could be customizable characters too. And with the new mii characters for smash bros.... I'm curious if they'll adapt that to pokemon too. Using mii as the character. Maybe looks awkward tho. I dunno. Lol. Just a thought.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 19, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Are you able later today?



I was on my 3DS all Tuesday and most of Wednesday, but not on my computer due to being more than slightly out of it from sedatives following the removal of my lower wisdom teeth.

I will probably be on my 3DS all day today, too

I already gave you my friend code; it's also at the bottom of the list in this thread's first post


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a good point about the Miis. I would be surprised if they didn't add them at some point, though probably not for Alpha/Omega.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2014)

What if the Miis were Pokemon? Like you'd have pikachu, but it'd have a mii face


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> What if the Miis were Pokemon? Like you'd have pikachu, but it'd have a mii face


I can picture it now:

_Play with your Pokemon in Pokemon Amii!_


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys...wanna hear a song that will make you guys crap yourself? Enjoy http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g-jpZtQLqL4


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey, does anyone have a male Skarmory or Archen with Stealth Rock that I can have/trade for/borrow?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 20, 2014)

Man. Another magic bouncer is born in mega sableye. I hate magic bouncers. And a defensive magic bouncer at that.



SirRob said:


> What if the Miis were Pokemon? Like
> you'd have pikachu, but it'd have a mii face



Somehow I can picture pikachu with a bowser like face.


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 20, 2014)

what would be absolutely terrifying is if they would use the 3ds camera and take a live video of your face and paste that on the pokemon. I'd literally crap myself.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 20, 2014)

If you think that would be terrifying you clearly haven't seen this sculpture (and yes this is real someone took the time to make this) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i apologies for any and all nightmares this causes


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2014)

wonder if its dick is the same colour as its tongue


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Man. Another magic bouncer is born in mega sableye. I hate magic bouncers. And a defensive magic bouncer at that.


It's the giant ruby, silly!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 20, 2014)

If Mega Sableye has boosted Defense and Sp. Attack, maybe we'll get a Sapphire version with boosted Attack and Sp. Defense?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2014)

No need for creepy fan art, because its official art is already terrifying! : )


----------



## Misomie (Jun 20, 2014)

I kinda want to cosplay as mega Sableye and freak people out at cons.


----------



## TheTimidFox (Jun 20, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I kinda want to cosplay as mega Sableye and freak people out at cons.



A Mega Sableye cosplay would _truly outrageous._

To be honest, Sableye is a scary strong as it is, but giving it a mega evolution seems like overkill now. Then again, it could end up being like Tyranitar, who doesn't need to be a mega to be hella strong.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 20, 2014)

TheTimidFox said:


> A Mega Sableye cosplay would _truly outrageous._
> 
> To be honest, Sableye is a scary strong as it is, but giving it a mega evolution seems like overkill now. Then again, it could end up being like Tyranitar, who doesn't need to be a mega to be hella strong.


I still use regular Tyranitar, so maybe I'll still use regular Sableye.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I kinda want to cosplay as mega Sableye and freak people out at cons.


There are some times I think it'd be cool to cosplay as a Zoroark.  Only sometimes though (not actually serious here).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2014)

The things I'd do to a male Zoroark cosplayer...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The things I'd do to a male Zoroark cosplayer...


Guess what? One of my fursonas is a Zoroark...


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, now I've finished my exams and I'm essentially on a 10-week holiday, I'm totally gonna get into battling again.

I see there's an Eevee friendly thing that I could register to, but I'd have to build an entire team for that!
 How often do these competitions happen, anyway? I mean, when could I expect the next one to be if I waited it out instead?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The things I'd do to a male Zoroark cosplayer...


TMI, dude, TMI.


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> TMI, dude, TMI.



TLI. 


>.>


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 21, 2014)

BRN said:


> TLI.
> 
> 
> >.>


Yes. :3


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 21, 2014)

Two shiny pinsirs and pokerus out of one friend safari... I think the shiny combee and illumise are hiding from me. Pinsir was the shiny I did NOT want


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2014)

@Cyber
L-lets go right now to trade!
@Feral aroow
I do. Skarmory. Get on wuickly and give me FC in time and we can trade.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2014)

There you go. Six iv shiny female eevee  with egg moves for your wait.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 21, 2014)

Who wants Adamant Hidden-Ability Swirlix?

Before they get wonder traded. Heh.


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Kyubey, but I found someone on the Marilland forums who gave me one. ^_^

I have now begun building my armada of three egg-move Skarmories named Helicopter.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2014)

I'll do a fella a cool reward if they csn do me one. I give fifteen battle ready  shiny with five to six iv pokemon with egg moves and hidden abilities if they can get me a adamant five iv (missing special attack) torterra that knows Earthquake with the bp/egg moves seed bomb, outrage, and iron head/tail.
Five more shinies if it has all the ribbons from the sinnoh games.
I reconmend creating this from Platinum and moving it up.
Any takers? I gots proof I can dish out all these shinies too.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 21, 2014)

Every time I go the the Battle Chateau to rematch some Gym Leaders, the only why I find there is Valerie =.=
She's cool and all, but, other than Olympia that one time, she's the only one I've faced against there.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 22, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> There you go. Six iv shiny female eevee  with egg moves for your wait.



And you get a 6IV female honedge in return ^_^

You've got a grass safari, with oddish and swadloon. The third is not unlocked yet.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 22, 2014)

I wish I knew what the heck you guys were talking about!!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 22, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I wish I knew what the heck you guys were talking about!!


Pokemon breeding is complicated.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I wish I knew what the heck you guys were talking about!!



IVs are little variances in an individual's stats (HP, attacks/defenses, speed) and to call a Pokemon #IV (3IV, 4IV, etc.) indicates the # of those stats (out of six) which are 'flawless' (maximum possible value).

And there's a feature called the Friend Safari where you can catch certain Pokemon in the wild -- three for each person on your 3DS's Friends List -- however you have to be playing Pokemon at the same time as each other to get access to the third (usually the best) Pokemon in their Safari.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol my friend safari suuuuuuuuckd anyway I can change it?
And guys my offer still stands.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 22, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Lol my friend safari suuuuuuuuckd anyway I can change it?
> And guys my offer still stands.


Resetting your 3DS system is probably the only way to change your Safari.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 23, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Lol my friend safari suuuuuuuuckd anyway I can change it?



Not without resetting your entire 3DS... I know someone whose boyfriend did that until he got a ditto safari (one of those safaris EVERYONE wants access to)

Most of the EV/IV stuff goes right over my head... I'm a shiny breeder, not an IV breeder. Usually I breed for color rather than stats. Every now and then, though, I make an effort to breed something with decent stats


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Most of the EV/IV stuff goes right over my head... I'm a shiny breeder, not an IV breeder. Usually I breed for color rather than stats. Every now and then, though, I make an effort to breed something with decent stats


Breeding stats is actually easier, once you have parents with 4-5IV then your chances of hatching a flawless (6IV) baby are as 'high' as 1 in 200 or so.  If you can get one parent with 6IV then your chances go up to 1 in 32.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 23, 2014)

Hence the six iv ditto plus a destiny knot that i provide people is godly. Be lucky I clone like a mad scientist.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 23, 2014)

...ok someone  want to give me a tutorial on how to IV breed...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...ok someone  want to give me a tutorial on how to IV breed...


I like TamahiiHiroka's guide: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b-NnwzMKMx0


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 23, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I like TamahiiHiroka's guide: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b-NnwzMKMx0


I never knew that Friend Safari Pokemon always have 2 perfect IVS!

brb, gonna go catch some ditto!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I never knew that Friend Safari Pokemon always have 2 perfect IVS!
> 
> brb, gonna go catch some ditto!


Or if they're a 'baby Pokemon' (e.g. Riolu) they have 3!  Plus they could randomly have more.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Breeding stats is actually easier, once you have parents with 4-5IV then your chances of hatching a flawless (6IV) baby are as 'high' as 1 in 200 or so.  If you can get one parent with 6IV then your chances go up to 1 in 32.



I'm breeding a 5IV female foreign honedge and a 6IV male I bred out myself. Out of 1,240 eggs hatched I have 15 6IV males (some of which have been traded already) and seven 6IV females. Though the shiny for which I am breeding (I'm working on a breeding request for a high-IVed shiny honedge) has yet to show itself.



Stratadrake said:


> Or if they're a 'baby Pokemon' (e.g. Riolu) they have 3!  Plus they could randomly have more.



I know someone who found a 5IV luxio in the FS. I haven't been lucky enough to catch anything with more than two perfect IVs (yet...)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> IVs are little variances in an individual's stats (HP, attacks/defenses, speed) and to call a Pokemon #IV (3IV, 4IV, etc.) indicates the # of those stats (out of six) which are 'flawless' (maximum possible value).
> 
> And there's a feature called the Friend Safari where you can catch certain Pokemon in the wild -- three for each person on your 3DS's Friends List -- however you have to be playing Pokemon at the same time as each other to get access to the third (usually the best) Pokemon in their Safari.



Must be competitive stuff for X and Y. Sadly I don't have that game yet.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I know someone who found a 5IV luxio in the FS. I haven't been lucky enough to catch anything with more than two perfect IVs (yet...)


And I found a 5IV Riolu in the Friend Safari once (female, even).


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Must be competitive stuff for X and Y. Sadly I don't have that game yet.



Actually, IVs have been around since Hoenn, I think, but Sinnoh at least. It's just that it was never really mentioned in-game apart from a few NPCs who could tell you 'the potential' of your Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

I looked it up 'cause it was interesting, and you know, IVs and EVs have actually been in the game since Red and Green!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I looked it up 'cause it was interesting, and you know, IVs and EVs have actually been in the game since Red and Green!


They were hidden extremely deep inside the game. I suppose it explains why the badges supposedly raise stats.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 24, 2014)

hey i was looking at theories and i discovered one about how red killed blues raticate...you think the theory is real?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, and Cubone's mom is a dead kangaskhan, and Lavender town's music killed hundreds of school children


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

I kinda like the 'N is a Zoroark' theory.
Kinda explains why people thought he was a furry. (ONE OF US)


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Actually, IVs have been around since Hoenn, I think, but Sinnoh at least. It's just that it was never really mentioned in-game apart from a few NPCs who could tell you 'the potential' of your Pokemon.



And now people are going more than a little IV-crazy... It can get a little annoying for those of us who just want to make a trade for our pokedexes but everybody wants high-stat stuff in return


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 25, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> And now people are going more than a little IV-crazy... It can get a little annoying for those of us who just want to make a trade for our pokedexes but everybody wants high-stat stuff in return



Actually.. the gts is a pretty good way to fill yer PokÃ©dex.  I just put one of my 5iv breeding rejects and ask for a pokemon I don't have and just wait. That's how I got some of the harder to obtain pokemon like some of those pokebank ones.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I'm gonna restart Pokemon X. It'll be a good time-killer for a while.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 25, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I think I'm gonna restart Pokemon X. It'll be a good time-killer for a while.


You could always be really kind and wonder trade some of your lovelies that you'd otherwise lose.
Or, you could reset without trading just to watch them all *BURN*!
Muahahahaha! :V


----------



## Weiss (Jun 25, 2014)

I cloned my Shiny 3IV lugia over 345 times to fill my dex.
I am in need of a six iv regular Lugia with a serious nature caught in a Luxury Ball. Do not care if genned.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You could always be really kind and wonder trade some of your lovelies that you'd otherwise lose.
> Or, you could reset without trading just to watch them all *BURN*!
> Muahahahaha! :V


What I'm doing is keeping my specially-bred, fully EV trained Pokemon. I may also keep one of my many Froakie/Greninja. I store them on my brother's copy of Y.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 26, 2014)

Lmao I do the same thing.  I also have his game clone and breed for me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 27, 2014)

So there's this fan theory reddit was talking about today. Basically it claims that all the Mystery Dungeon games take place inside an advanced PC, created by Bill or someone similar, containing a virtual world for the pokemon you deposit. Humans could enter the world Tron-style by creating a pokemon avatar based on their personality, thus the reason a test is given to decide who you become. You do so, but the PC "glitches" and you become stuck in the simulation as the pokemon.

So, yeah.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So there's this fan theory reddit was talking about today. Basically it claims that all the Mystery Dungeon games take place inside an advanced PC, created by Bill or someone similar, containing a virtual world for the pokemon you deposit. Humans could enter the world Tron-style by creating a pokemon avatar based on their personality, thus the reason a test is given to decide who you become. You do so, but the PC "glitches" and you become stuck in the simulation as the pokemon.
> 
> So, yeah.


In my mind, that's just as likely as the in-game explanation.

"You're a human that fell out of the sky?"
Yeah, sure. I'll go with that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So there's this fan theory reddit was talking about today. Basically it claims that all the Mystery Dungeon games take place inside an advanced PC, created by Bill or someone similar, containing a virtual world for the pokemon you deposit. Humans could enter the world Tron-style by creating a pokemon avatar based on their personality, thus the reason a test is given to decide who you become. You do so, but the PC "glitches" and you become stuck in the simulation as the pokemon.


Then there's the theory that when Ash Ketchum got hit by lightning in the very first episode of the anime he actually never woke up, and he's basically trapped in a psychological The Matrix while his real body is comatose in a hospital somewhere.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 27, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Then there's the theory that when Ash Ketchum got hit by lightning in the very first episode of the anime he actually never woke up, and he's basically trapped in a psychological The Matrix while his real body is comatose in a hospital somewhere.


The 'Eternal Happiness' theory is more like what Pokemon would do, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2014)

I just saw the most amazing shout-out on the PSS.
"I JUST MADE LOVE"

Damn, it was funny.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm currently busy creating a chiptune of the absolutely best boss music I've personally heard in the entire Pokemon franchise.  It's not finished yet, just 'presentable', and I absolutely refuse to share it until it's officially done.  

Which song is it?  Hint:  It's so emotionally beautiful (especially in context) you should bring a box of tissues.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2014)

Primal Dialga?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 27, 2014)

This is why Galvantula is one of my favorite pokemon and MVP on my mono Thunder team. 


 1. He's a HAX God: 
 7MKW-WWWW-WWW8-6KSF


 2. He shreds through Pokemon with ease: 
 B65G-WWWW-WWW8-6LFA


 3. Cleans up threats:
 E7TG-WWWW-WWW8-6LGC


 4. Laughs in the face of your +4 Aegislash:
 95UW-WWWW-WWW8-6LN9


 I freaking love Nanobyte. Little bugger wasn't even IV bred. X3 
  (Just some videos of Nano being a boss)


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> This is why Galvantula is one of my favorite pokemon and MVP on my mono Thunder team.
> 
> 
> 1. He's a HAX God:
> ...


Galvantula is freaking awesome. And I don't even like spiders that much.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 28, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Then there's the theory that when Ash Ketchum got hit by lightning in the very first episode of the anime he actually never woke up, and he's basically trapped in a psychological The Matrix while his real body is comatose in a hospital somewhere.



This theory would make sense. If so this explains why Ash never ages.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 28, 2014)

@Misomie
Manetric will take him out with ease.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> This is why Galvantula is one of my favorite pokemon and MVP on my mono Thunder team.
> 
> _[Badass videos here]_
> 
> ...


That's nice and all, but a fully set-up Belly Drum Unburden Slurpuff is nothing short of terrifying!
B9FG-WWWW-WWW8-79M8

^ My lovely Ice Scream rippin' through a team right there! Haha.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 28, 2014)

That Galvantula and Slurpuff were pure hax. Lol, nice replays. 

You guys might find this one amusing. 
L5BG-WWWW-WWW4-2FZP
(Shuckle, Slowbro, and Slowking; take a wild guess what happens)

I'm willing to battle if anyone is. The Y bug bit me today and I'm itching for some good matches.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 28, 2014)

No one battles me lmao.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not a competitive battler...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 29, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> This theory would make sense. If so this explains why Ash never ages.


There's always the theory that Ash never ages because kids want to watch a show where the protagonist is their age...
Oh, wait....That's probably the reason.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> There's always the theory that Ash never ages because kids want to watch a show where the protagonist is their age...
> Oh, wait....That's probably the reason.



Yeah in reality it would make sense, however there was a point where Ash was 11 but then he became 10 again


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 29, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Yeah in reality it would make sense, however there was a point where Ash was 11 but then he became 10 again


The writers fucked up and called Ash 10 at the start of Unova. But it's thought he's older in Kalos.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The writers fucked up and called Ash 10 at the start of Unova. But it's thought he's older in Kalos.


Not watched the unova or kalos yet but i thought all they did was give ash teeth in that one


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 29, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Not watched the unova or kalos yet but i thought all they did was give ash teeth in that one


He's more mature in Kalos. Or so it seems...
He's actually a good battler now, with good strategies to beat Gym Leaders.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2014)

His Pikachu lost to a SURSKIT

This is the same Pikachu that knocked out a LATIOS in Sinnoh. Competent my butt. >: (


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> His Pikachu lost to a SURSKIT
> 
> This is the same Pikachu that knocked out a LATIOS in Sinnoh. Competent my butt. >: (


We all know Pikachu's level resets with each new region. 
Besides, that Surskit immobilized Pikachu by freezing the floor, which is a pretty sneaky strategy for the first Gym Leader.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2014)

It is a sneaky strategy for a first gym leader... but this isn't Ash's first gym leader. >: (

The resets are so dumb... if the writers are gonna do that, they might as well use a new character. I like Ash a lot, but I like consistency more.
That's what made Sinnoh so good imo, Ash built off all his previous experiences, and his rival was a veteran trainer, as well.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It is a sneaky strategy for a first gym leader... but this isn't Ash's first gym leader. >: (
> 
> The resets are so dumb... if the writers are gonna do that, they might as well use a new character. I like Ash a lot, but I like consistency more.
> That's what made Sinnoh so good imo, Ash built off all his previous experiences, and his rival was a veteran trainer, as well.


Yeah, the writers must be smoking some bad granola most of the time.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2014)

pikachu! The god fighter...defeated by a lvl 5 snivy....yeah the writers are dumb...even with all the electric moves gone, one tackle would of defeated it.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 30, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> pikachu! The god fighter...defeated by a lvl 5 snivy....yeah the writers are dumb...even with all the electric moves gone, one tackle would of defeated it.


I reckon there aren't levels in the anime. And if there were, Pikachu's would be reset every couple of years.


----------



## EternalSushi (Jul 1, 2014)

I made a battle theme for the legendary Hoopa! 


[video=youtube;JEJ8TDXcY7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEJ8TDXcY7A[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 1, 2014)

EternalSushi said:


> I made a battle theme for the legendary Hoopa!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;JEJ8TDXcY7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEJ8TDXcY7A[/video]


It has a sort of Arabian feel to it! I like it.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 1, 2014)

That's pretty cool. I could battle to it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 1, 2014)

One thing I've found with PokÃ©mon battle music is that, even though on 3DS the creators can put in any sound files they want, they still try to give it a video game-type feel.
 X and Y didn't bring any giant orchestrated battle pieces, in other words. Admittedly, I sorta hoped that Flare and its boss had more oomph to their tunes than they did.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got around to watching the battles with Slurpuff and Shuckle. Nice. XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> One thing I've found with PokÃ©mon battle music is that, even though on 3DS the creators can put in any sound files they want, they still try to give it a video game-type feel.
> X and Y didn't bring any giant orchestrated battle pieces, in other words. Admittedly, I sorta hoped that Flare and its boss had more oomph to their tunes than they did.


I think I posted this already, but there's actually a recent interview with the game's composer. : ) 
http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/a-conversation-with-pokemons-musical-maestro/


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 1, 2014)

On the topic of music, is anyone else reminded of Jurassic Park when they hear the start of the Pokemon Colosseum opening theme?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 1, 2014)

On a side note. I'm almost done with the pic I posted a while back. It's slowly getting done but I'm closer to being ready to open my gym battle commissions. I'm trying to get it done quick so I can get it out soon. Tho my pokemon aren't quite ready yet. Lol.

Oh look. Progress.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 2, 2014)

You know what i want? For Nintendo to purposely make a new pokemon game as if it was gen1 again. I would love that. But at the same time still be able to do the little things you could in X/Y and maybe be able to switch graphics to the most recent graphics in 3d form....ah back to the days of beautiful 8 bit music


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 2, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You know what i want? For Nintendo to purposely make a new pokemon game as if it was gen1 again. I would love that. But at the same time still be able to do the little things you could in X/Y and maybe be able to switch graphics to the most recent graphics in 3d form....ah back to the days of beautiful 8 bit music


We got close in HeartGold/SoulSilver with the GB Sounds item.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 2, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You know what i want? For Nintendo to purposely make a new pokemon game as if it was gen1 again. I would love that.


They do already keep the exact same winning formula. 
Three starters, gyms, a rival, an evil team, a legendary and the Pokemon League.

Giving the games a modern edge is what keeps people buying! 
"Wow, it's PokÃ©mon in 3D!" 
"Wow, look at the new detailed scenery!" 
"Wow, this new music is great!"

Otherwise, we'd all feel we would be buying the same crap over and over.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

Dat bara wolf


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd like a new Colosseum/XD game for the Wii U. Why was the GameCube the only home console to get a proper Pokemon RPG?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2014)

My big Oshawott plushie freaks out my husband. Just thought I'd leave that here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> My big Oshawott plushie freaks out my husband. Just thought I'd leave that here.



B-But Oshawott ;w;


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 2, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> B-But Oshawott ;w;


An otter that becomes a ninja-esque creature and then a swordsman-type thing!
You gotta love the ones nobody liked when they were first revealed!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 2, 2014)

Ninten said:


> An otter that becomes a ninja-esque creature and then a swordsman-type thing!
> You gotta love the ones nobody liked when they were first revealed!



Well, in my opinion that is somewhat the fault of the designer. Oshawott could look more like a mammal and less like a snow cone.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, in my opinion that is somewhat the fault of the designer. Oshawott could look more like a mammal and less like a snow cone.


That would be Vanillite/ish.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 2, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, in my opinion that is somewhat the fault of the designer. Oshawott could look more like a mammal and less like a snow cone.


Dewott is actually my favourite of its evolutionary line.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 2, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Dewott is actually my favourite of its evolutionary line.



Fuck its evolutionary line. It was the coolest out of the starter pokemon in that game in my opinion. But honestly with the last two gens i feel like Nintendo has been failing with its starter types ( but i liked you got 2 in X and Y but i mean in general for its region). A fox in a dress? A ninja frog? And im not even sure what the last is meant to be based off. A panda in a nut or something? Its just what i thought but you might think differently


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 2, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Fuck its evolutionary line. It was the coolest out of the starter pokemon in that game in my opinion. But honestly with the last two gens i feel like Nintendo has been failing with its starter types ( but i liked you got 2 in X and Y but i mean in general for its region). A fox in a dress? A ninja frog? And im not even sure what the last is meant to be based off. A panda in a nut or something? Its just what i thought but you might think differently



I think emboar evolution line was the best cuz of pure woofiness.

And chestnaught was supposed to be based on juggernaught.  Hence the armor thingy. And i think he's more of a hedgehog. Cuz pangoro is the best panda pokemon. Ever. Look at that adorable grumpy face. 
(spinda was fail but looking at him in x and y makes ye dizzy).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.pokemoncenter.com/

I... I want it!! I want it all!!!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.pokemoncenter.com/
> 
> I... I want it!! I want it all!!!


Please be international, please be international...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Fuck its evolutionary line.


I think people do that more with the Fennekin line than Oshawott's.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2014)

Especially here on FurAffinity



Ninten said:


> Please be international, please be international...


US only, sadly.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> US only, sadly.


Well, I hope they extend it to other countries. Not even Japan has it!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 3, 2014)

I dunno. I was bored and I had my phone with me. And he keeps popping in my head. Need to play amie with him! 






I am still hoping they give pangoro the move tutors he needs. Fire punch go go go! (I'm a fire type pokemon trainer so sue me for choosing that over sucker punch. Lol)

Edit: I'm gonna hate you Americans if they have a pangoro plushie in that store..... I want one.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd wanna do more than play amie with that guy. :]



Ninten said:


> Well, I hope they extend it to other countries. Not even Japan has it!


Japan has actual Pokemon Centers!






There used to be one in New York, but now it's a general Nintendo store.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 3, 2014)

O.O ... wow, i think i know where I'm going on holiday in the future. Are the people at the tills dressed up as nurse joy? 
Edinburgh has got an anime store but god i hope they bring a pokemon center in.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 3, 2014)

Having seen the new Japanese opening for the anime, I can confirm that a certain trio of characters from the games will appear, and Ash will catch a certain Fighting Pokemon.
I swear, it hasn't been this good for a while.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 3, 2014)

Should I bother with watching a new series? Of Kalos?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I think people do that more with the Fennekin line than Oshawott's.


I suspect Nintendo knew that was going to happen


----------



## Weiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I despise the ear hair thing on Fennekin, Braixen, and Delphox. Highly.
Oh well. Its what it is haha at least I got my fox anthro...
That's adominately male. :/


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 4, 2014)

I have two finneon plushes, both of them custom commissions. And I have a standing commission for a plush Regigigas.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> I despise the ear hair thing on Fennekin, Braixen, and Delphox. Highly.


I despise Braixen's ear fluff with a passion.  Delphox's I'm okay with, though, and Fennekin's is part of what makes it so cute.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 4, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Should I bother with watching a new series? Of Kalos?


The Kalos series doesn't suck, so you should if you're a little interested.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 6, 2014)

@Strata
I hate braixen and delphox's the most.
@Ninten
Cool. May watch.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 6, 2014)

Braixen and Delphox just look like Game Freak are asking for Rule 34 of Pokemon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 6, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> That would be Vanillite/ish.



It's both actually. Oshawott reminds me of a snowcone-man. And yet isn't as cute as that sounds.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 7, 2014)

I've felt like such a stalker for checking for a certain person on my friend list. They had a Poison safari and I was waiting for them to get on so I could get that last slot to fill in. Low and behold that spot belonged to Whirlipede, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 7, 2014)

Hatched myself a shiny lunatone yesterday in Black 2. Still being driven nuts SRing a berry tree for ledyba in Y (yes, it IS possible to SR a shiny from a shaking berry tree. ledyba is just being an ASS)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've felt like such a stalker for checking for a certain person on my friend list. They had a Poison safari and I was waiting for them to get on so I could get that last slot to fill in. Low and behold that spot belonged to Whirlipede, which is exactly what I wanted.


I've done the same. Shamelessly. 'Though with the Ditto safari, I don't really need anything else anymore.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 7, 2014)

Everyone, there's a special Fancy Pattern Vivillon available now to commemorate 100 million GTS trades!


----------



## Distorted (Jul 7, 2014)

I got it. It looks pretty cool. Though I'm not sure what the move Holding Hands does. It says, "The user and ally hold hands. This makes them very happy." Is this a way to raise happiness perhaps?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I got it. It looks pretty cool. Though I'm not sure what the move Holding Hands does. It says, "The user and ally hold hands. This makes them very happy." Is this a way to raise happiness perhaps?


Oh, it does nothing whatesoever.
An event move called Celebrate was also introduced this gen, which is just a glorified Splash attack.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 7, 2014)

Holding Hands does nothing whatsoever, but it looks really nice.
I soft resetted for a Timid Nature, because I may as well have the best-natured Vivillon.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I've felt like such a stalker for checking for a certain person on my friend list. They had a Poison safari and I was waiting for them to get on so I could get that last slot to fill in. Low and behold that spot belonged to Whirlipede, which is exactly what I wanted.



I'm doing that with several people on my friends list. Particularly one person with a Ghost safari whose third is spiritomb.


----------



## FeralArrow (Jul 8, 2014)

So, my boyfriend decided to start playing White.

10 mins into the game, he stumbles on a shiny Patrat. He named him Shatcat.

...

And here I am, with my only shiny being a 'genned 6iv Ditto. Lol


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 8, 2014)

FeralArrow said:


> So, my boyfriend decided to start playing White.
> 
> 10 mins into the game, he stumbles on a shiny Patrat. He named him Shatcat.
> 
> ...



You think that's bad? I only encounter shineys back in DPP in the safari and every time i get near to catching one, i runs away. GOD DAMMIT NAPPA!!!


----------



## FeralArrow (Jul 8, 2014)

Hahaha yeah. Thinking back, I wonder how many shinies I ran into when playing the older games in elementary school, and made them faint without even giving them a second thought. OwO


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You think that's bad? I only encounter shineys back in DPP in the safari and every time i get near to catching one, i runs away. GOD DAMMIT NAPPA!!!


I encountered a shiny Nidoran(M) in the FireRed Safari.  Rather frightening, that encounter.  If you were allowed to use Master Balls in the Safari that's when I would've used it.  

(I did catch it though.  )


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 8, 2014)

I got a Shiny Hypno in Crystal.
On an emulator.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I encountered a shiny Nidoran(M) in the FireRed Safari.  Rather frightening, that encounter.  If you were allowed to use Master Balls in the Safari that's when I would've used it.
> 
> (I did catch it though.  )


Heh. Same thing happened with me, except LeafGreen safari and a female Nidoran!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.pokemon.com/uk/pokemon-news/the-secret-is-out-on-super-secret-bases/

Does it feel good, Treecko? I bet it does

"You can use Decorations to create tricks in your Secret Base, decide the rules for what kind of PokÃ©mon battles are allowed there, and make it like your very own PokÃ©mon Gym! Then get ready for other players to come and challenge you!"


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooray, Secret Bases!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

Instead of trying to keep up with everyone else by getting pokemon x or y I'm going to get omega ruby. Yup that's the plan.


----------



## FeralArrow (Jul 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Does it feel good, Treecko? I bet it does



Can't... unsee...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 9, 2014)

Obviously there'll be no 16-item limit this time, right? ... wait, did they say STREETPASS?  That's a million times better than only getting Pokemiles!



FeralArrow said:


> Can't... unsee...



To cop a line from a previous SSBB comment, Treecko's expression is perfect.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice secret base upgrade! I can't wait to make my very own fire type gym base thingy.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you imagine how evil your base would be if you could place those spinny tiles that Team Rocket's base had?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm going to have sooo many mudkips. And my secret base will be a mudkip.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I'm going to have sooo many mudkips. And my secret base will be a mudkip.



So I heard u liek mudkipz


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So I heard u liek mudkipz



I liked mudkips before that meme was cool. I'm a pokehipster.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I liked mudkips before that meme was cool. I'm a pokehipster.



le gasp!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Can you imagine how evil your base would be if you could place those spinny tiles that Team Rocket's base had?


They had those in RSE. I don't see why ORAS can't. ;D


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 9, 2014)

Somehow. I would like it if ye can add some sort of puzzle like elements in your secret base. Would be great to create a gym like feel. Would totally want magma flooring!  inside a tree no less!

Edit: saw some screen shots of the gym elements. Looks like ye can have some little puzzle elements. Now I just need that magma flooring.  Lol


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm training for the Eevee Friendly for some reason. It's a competition where you can only use Eevee and its evolutions. I'm using my Sylveon, and a Vaporeon, Jolteon and Glaceon that I'm training specifically for the competition. I think, ironically, Flareon will give me the biggest problem, since Flareon's Facade can do a huge chunk of damage, even to Vaporeon.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

He will stab you with his giant crotch spike


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> <Snip>
> He will stab you with his giant crotch spike


Heheh, it was only a matter of time until they revealed this!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> He will stab you with his giant crotch spike



I think its in his mouth actually. Not that that isn't any less erotic for a metagross I suppose.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

I wonder what they'll do with Mega Metagross?
They could change its type to get rid of a couple weaknesses, or maybe give it a powerful Ability.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 10, 2014)

Is that like, a jet engine-type thing on the back of Metagross's head?
We might be getting something speedy!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Is that like, a jet engine-type thing on the back of Metagross's head?
> We might be getting something speedy!


It'd be awesome if its Speed increased by a large amount and its Attack and Defense increased by small amounts.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> They had those in RSE. I don't see why ORAS can't. ;D



Not the same, those spin tiles merely spun you around and let you go, they didn't send you careening around the place as if on an invisible conveyor belt....


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 10, 2014)

I wonder if the Super Secret Bases will have traps like Generation 4's underground?


----------



## Distorted (Jul 10, 2014)

MegaMetagross? It was already a tank before. What more could be done to it?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2014)

I know we can't take all those "hoenn confirmed" jokes seriously anymore, but:



> - When Mega Evolution was first revealed, three of them (Absol, Blaziken, Mawile) were Gen 3 natives
> - Event distribution of a Gen 3 mega (Torchic with Blazikenite)
> - Diantha has a Gen 3 mega (Gardevoir)
> - Calem/Serena has a Gen 3 mega (Absol)



All those lovely _threes_....


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

- Lucario got a Mega
- Korrina uses a Lucario
- Drasna's grandparents are from Sinnoh
- Jubilife City got a remix

Sinnoh confirmed too


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2014)

Best one I've heard:

- In _Bravely Default_, Chapter 4 is called "Black and White"
- Chapter 5 is called "Yesterday's Scenery"
- UNOVA CONFIRMED!

lol


----------



## FeralArrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys, not sure if anyone has seen this yet over yonder in Redditland, but I figured I would share it. 

Pokemon Turf Wars
Teams and Type Restrictions

Basically, a big pokemon showdown is being organized. You can join any of the teams from Pokemon (Rocket, Magma, Galactic, etc) and then build a pokemon team limited by your team's typing and your rank. In a few days we will begin battling for control of the Pokeworld. 

TEAM ROCKET FOR LIFE


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

The Eevee tournament... she begins! Let's see how my first match goes!! This is exciting, since I'm using a new team.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The Eevee tournament... she begins! Let's see how my first match goes!! This is exciting, since I'm using a new team.



Good luck. I'm sure you'll do work like you usually do. Also try to count how many times the move Wish is used.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks. [noparse][/noparse] So far I've been Moonblasting my way to victory.
Haze doesn't have the utility I thought it did... :\ I read that it dispelled Reflect and Light Screen, but that was only for Gen I and II. It should still be useful against a Calm Minding Sylveon though, which is what I originally had it for. 

Also, Wish count's at 1. I used it. [noparse][/noparse]

Edit: WELL APPARENTLY Frost Breath only has 90 accuracy. That's something I learned the first time I used it. [noparse][/noparse] My team is not the team I thought it was!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

I took a chew from you Rob with sylveon. I've generally done the same plus a meteronome. Illegal Moon Ball eevees anyine?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Braixen and Delphox just look like Game Freak are asking for Rule 34 of Pokemon.


  Lol like Rule 34 has requirments.   I very much like Umbreon. Time to order and expensive plus toy.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

APPARENTLY apparently Haze only affects the LEAD Pokemon in a rotation battle! Wonderful! [noparse][/noparse] I'm glad I raised an Umbreon for the fun of it, 'cause I ain't using Vaporeon anymore!

It lost to Calm Mind Sylveon... I shouldn't have said anything in the last post. :|


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> APPARENTLY apparently Haze only affects the LEAD Pokemon in a rotation battle! Wonderful! [noparse][/noparse] I'm glad I raised an Umbreon for the fun of it, 'cause I ain't using Vaporeon anymore!



Thanx in advance for the info. Now time to find a more suitable move.
Want a tip for Umbreon?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Thanx in advance for the info. Now time to find a more suitable move.
> Want a tip for Umbreon?


Sure!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

I like to Super train fully defense and special defense, then the move set Payback, Curse, Taunt or Torment, and Wish, and give that sucker a Weakness Policy!
I like neutral natures but youdo whatcha do.
Normal ability only! Mine is Serious with 6ivs.
I got three of my Umbreon. You interested?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Thats unique to me btw. If I start a trend I'd be honoured. 
And also sad...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I like to Super train fully defense and special defense, then the move set Payback, Curse, Taunt or Torment, and Wish, and give that sucker a Weakness Policy!
> I like neutral natures but youdo whatcha do.
> Normal ability only! Mine is Serious with 6ivs.
> I got three of my Umbreon. You interested?


Haha, thanks for the advice! Very original set. Although I think it might have a hard time dealing with taunt, fighting types, fairy types, or anything with a speed stat higher than 70. 
Thanks for the offer, but I'm not interested. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;q8Pc5ksQ5T4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Pc5ksQ5T4[/video]

I did a Pokemon thing :V


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Lets face it, Sylveon will always beat Umbreon.
Lol this setup is only for the tournament, Sylveon is Umbreon's only threat trust me.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 10, 2014)

As for speed goes, with this Umbreon you very much want to move last.
No fighting type eevee haha, and with your defense and special defense up'd to the status of a wall, it will be nearly impossible to knock you out with a OHKO outta the Eevee category unless you allowed Sylveon to juice up. BUT a properly trained Flareon would make quick work of that. And Attack one mind you haha.
You can tinker with my ideas to your prefence, personally I'd dispose of Taunt/Torment for some offensive move thats not a dark type move. Dunno what, but this umbreon is a physical attacker, so maybe Facade?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Illegal Moon Ball eevees anyine?


Yeah you can't legitimately put Eevees into Moon (or any Apricorn) Balls.  Shame, dat.  I would LOVE to have a Moon Ball Umbreon, Love Ball Sylveon, Fast Ball Flareon....


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 11, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah you can't legitimately put Eevees into Moon (or any Apricorn) Balls.  Shame, dat.  I would LOVE to have a Moon Ball Umbreon, Love Ball Sylveon, Fast Ball Flareon....



Someone over at the Pokemon forum I'm a member of was breeding eevees in moon balls...


----------



## BRN (Jul 11, 2014)

So I've gone Vaporeon, Sylveon, Umbreon, Jolteon. Anyone care for a casual?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd love to have a match with you, if you want. [noparse][/noparse] Just let me know when you wanna do it.


----------



## BRN (Jul 11, 2014)

So this is dissapointing. :[

I did all my EV training, levelled up 'em, taught 'em moves, did a bunch of Amie shenanigans, made 'em feel special~...

Two of my four have the wrong ability.
sigh

I don't want to breed a whole new team, so I guess I'm going to have to rescind that - sorry Rob. :[ Lesson learned?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> So this is dissapointing. :[
> 
> I did all my EV training, levelled up 'em, taught 'em moves, did a bunch of Amie shenanigans, made 'em feel special~...
> 
> ...


I had that happen once with a Mawile. I wanted one with Intimidate, but I ended up unwittingly training up one with Hyper Cutter. At least I could still Mega Evolve it to get Huge Power...
Speaking of Mawile, it's likely gonna DOMINATE the newly-announced Fairy Garden competition. It's got the perfect typing, and gargantuan Attack when Mega and SD'd up.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 11, 2014)

8 wins 2 losses. Master catergory.
Ugh I got the wrong items on Vaporeon and Flareon and the wrong ability on Glareon!
 I own a female eevee in a moon ball and a love ball. 
You gotta appreciate Lugia in a Moon Ball.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

BRN said:


> made 'em feel special~...


:]

Yay free win, thanks Six


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

http://serebii.net/corocoro8147.jpg
http://serebii.net/corocoro8148.jpg

They messed with Flannery's boobs
RIP Gamefreak


----------



## Distorted (Jul 11, 2014)

Were Norman's eyebrows always so....large?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://serebii.net/corocoro8147.jpg
> http://serebii.net/corocoro8148.jpg
> 
> They messed with Flannery's boobs
> RIP Gamefreak


I actually like her redesign. They over-sexualized her originally, which is bad considering she doesn't look that old.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh yes. Very bad. 
I'm pretty happy with all the redesigns. More detail, originality and personality.



Distorted said:


> Were Norman's eyebrows always so....large?


I don't think they're large enough. :]


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder what they're planning on using the new Pikachu forms for? They look pretty cool!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I wonder what they're planning on using the new Pikachu forms for? They look pretty cool!



I thought they were for Pokemon Contests =w=


----------



## Misomie (Jul 11, 2014)

Maybe you get a new pika form when you beat the highest contest ranking in each category? 

Poor Raichu gets nothing so far. :/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 11, 2014)

Rather than form, I couldn't help but think of pokemon dress-up.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2014)

APPARENTLY APPARENTLY apparently, in a Rotation battle, you can't have two of your Pokemon use Wish consecutively. All these things I'm learning when it's too late! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Weiss (Jul 11, 2014)

Ugh I may bow out of the tournament.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm probably gonna participate in Pikachu Tournamentchu. You're only allowed to use NFE Pokemon, and you need to use Pikachu.
First I need to beat the game again, though...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2014)

I should've friggin' prepared more for this Eevee Friendly, my team's awful for rotation and it's starting to frustrate me. Haze, Rain Dance and Taunt have been 100% useless in preventing my opponent from setting up. I should've raised a Flareon to threaten Sunny Day teams. I should've given Vaporeon an attack instead of Haze, I should've just replaced Umbreon entirely, I should've given Glaceon a Life Orb instead of a Choice Scarf, and I should've made Jolteon Modest instead of Timid so it could OHKO Espeon with Shadow Ball. I quit. :\


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 12, 2014)

Holy crap, Regigigas is overpowered in Doubles!
If you pair him up with a Skill Swap user who can take a hit, you can get rid of Slow Start and pass it onto the opponent. Schadenfreude for the win!
This strategy works really well with Slaking and Archeops, too.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 12, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Holy crap, Regigigas is overpowered in Doubles!
> If you pair him up with a Skill Swap user who can take a hit, you can get rid of Slow Start and pass it onto the opponent. Schadenfreude for the win!
> This strategy works really well with Slaking and Archeops, too.


Oh shiet we're going to die!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Oh shiet we're going to die!


It's the only way Regigigas is powerful! My strategy wrecks lives!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 12, 2014)

My losses are equal to my wins now. Sigh... At least this was a learning experience for me and Obsius.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Holy crap, Regigigas is overpowered in Doubles!
> If you pair him up with a Skill Swap user who can take a hit, you can get rid of Slow Start and pass it onto the opponent. Schadenfreude for the win!
> This strategy works really well with Slaking and Archeops, too.



*makes a note to try that in a restaurant double battle using my Regigigas and my Skill Swap shiny beheeyem, once I re-teach Regigigas the move Crush Grip*


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> *makes a note to try that in a restaurant double battle using my Regigigas and my Skill Swap shiny beheeyem, once I re-teach Regigigas the move Crush Grip*


It works best in competitive when everyone's setting up. Also, Return is generally more useful than Crush Grip.

By the way, have any of you heard of the Invincible Electric-Type strategy?


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2014)

I suppose Air Balloon and Wonder Guard would do that, if your opponent is dumb enough to let you live for three turns while you skill swap all over the place.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 13, 2014)

BRN said:


> I suppose Air Balloon and Wonder Guard would do that, if your opponent is dumb enough to let you live for three turns while you skill swap all over the place.


Skill Swap doesn't work on Wonder Guard. You need a Shedinja transferred from Gen 3 that knows Mimic, and a Pokemon that knows Entrainment. I've had the strategy used on me when I was on Pokemon Showdown before: I forfeited.
...They survived my attacks, okay?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 13, 2014)

I need more!
MORE!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2014)

Sigh... I wonder what it would be like if Garchomp was my boyfriend.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh that reminded me of something.
Are you a Glaceon SirRob?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2014)

I mean, of course I am, what else would I be?


----------



## Misomie (Jul 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sigh... I wonder what it would be like if Garchomp was my boyfriend.


Probably rough skin will end up shredding your anus.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 13, 2014)

I finally have a favorite pokemon out of the 800? 700? I lost count. Anyway it's Typhlosion. Second would be Arcanine, third Mudkip. Whew, that took my entire pokemon career to figure out.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Probably rough skin will end up shredding your anus.


What makes you think Garchomp will be the dominant one in the rel... I can't even finish that without giggling.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh SirRob go back to Zoroark!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I finally have a favorite pokemon out of the 800? 700? I lost count. Anyway it's Typhlosion. Second would be Arcanine, third Mudkip. Whew, that took my entire pokemon career to figure out.



Yay Typhlosion and Arcanine 



SirRob said:


> What makes you think Garchomp will be the dominant one in the rel... I can't even finish that without giggling.



I have the urge to draw this now.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> It works best in competitive when everyone's setting up. Also, Return is generally more useful than Crush Grip.
> 
> By the way, have any of you heard of the Invincible Electric-Type strategy?



I don't battle competitively, so very likely I'd only ever be using it on the NPCs in-game. And I happen to think Crush Grip is awesome. I was thrashing trainers at the Battle Chateau with it today (not that that's overly difficult...)


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I don't battle competitively, so very likely I'd only ever be using it on the NPCs in-game. And I happen to think Crush Grip is awesome. I was thrashing trainers at the Battle Chateau with it today (not that that's overly difficult...)


Considering that you'll usually hit those NPCs when they're at full health (when Crush Grip is most powerful), it's no wonder you thrash them.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

[yt]P-wTDPviFq8[/yt]

Nothing new, but it's nice to see everything in action.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 14, 2014)

And we did get this official artwork :3


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's a shocking fact: ALL OF METAGROSS' STATS EXCEPT HP ARE BOOSTED IN MEGA FORM. His Speed gets a large boost.
Also, he now has Tough Claws. Could this put Metagross into OU again?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Cosplay Pikachu?! Definitely getting the one with those large eyebrows. That one looks badass.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Cosplay Pikachu could be a sign of custom Pokemon!
But it probably (definitely) isn't.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

So pikachu is a cosplayer? Next thing you know hes going to have a DA account making brony art work. Sorry i got this idea of in the next one after alpha, pikachu is going to be a fursuiter, imagine a pikachu in a geodude fursuit. Its definitely going to scare the water types once they learn.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Custom pokemon would be the shiet! 
I would finally be able to give my Typhlosion a cowboy hat. http://d.facdn.net/art/hikaru-okami/1405377726.hikaru-okami_typhlosion.jpg


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Custom pokemon would be the shiet!
> I would finally be able to give my Typhlosion a cowboy hat. http://d.facdn.net/art/hikaru-okami/1405377726.hikaru-okami_typhlosion.jpg


Hell yeah! Even if they just make it so hold items appear on your Pokemon, I'd be happy.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> So pikachu is a cosplayer? Next thing you know hes going to have a DA account making brony art work. Sorry i got this idea of in the next one after alpha, pikachu is going to be a fursuiter, imagine a pikachu in a geodude fursuit. Its definitely going to scare the water types once they learn.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


>


Best response ever.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

damn i didn't see that coming XD


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> damn i didn't see that coming XD


I'm pretty sure there was a scene where Cilan dressed as Nurse Joy in the same episode...


----------



## Weiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh Umbreon.
I plan on sculpting a life sized one.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Considering that you'll usually hit those NPCs when they're at full health (when Crush Grip is most powerful), it's no wonder you thrash them.



I'm just amused to discover that even in full Slow Start mode, Regigigas is still faster than the NPCs XD;;;


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 15, 2014)

Japanese secret base trailer. Super secret gym! Much excite! 
Nothing new really but shows some of the secret base stuff in action. Really looking forward to making my own mini gym!

[video=youtube_share;0hb2bAgT5PI]http://youtu.be/0hb2bAgT5PI[/video]

EDIT: I got really excited about the gym thing.. i sketched myself as an onsen owner gym leader. Lol. I think it's appropriate for a fire type gym don't cha think?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

Duh, huheheh, that, that bulge... I was gonna post something, but I'm too distracted now...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone else think Mega Metagross could become the new Aegislash?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2014)

I came to reply to Ninten, I stayed for the bulge... 

No. Mega Metagross won't be that good.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No. Mega Metagross won't be that good.


This video makes a pretty good speculation that it could be, though:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dk7pYm_P77w


----------



## Weiss (Jul 15, 2014)

I want friggin Mega Ninetails or Arcanine!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I want friggin Mega Ninetails or Arcanine!


Both would be great.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 15, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I want friggin Mega Ninetails or Arcanine!



I would soooo use Mega Arcanine.
He's one of my favorite Pokemon :3


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Arcaninetales should be a thing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Arcaninetales should be a thing.



I think there's a comic about that.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 15, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I want friggin Mega Ninetails or Arcanine!


Mega Arcanine YES!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2014)

I have an idea for a Mega Luxray I need to draw sometime.  It's a little . . . unusual, but actually justified in-context.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think there's a comic about that.


If there is, I probably need to see it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> If there is, I probably need to see it.



I think it's rather dirty though.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I think it's rather dirty though.


You know full well that's fine by me. :3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> You know full well that's fine by me. :3



Oh you :3c


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

If my favourite Pokemon, Gallade, doesn't get a Mega... I'll be upset.
His counterpart got one!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my good I'm so effeminate with my Pokemon pics.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 18, 2014)

I let a six year old play with my Nuzlocke team and he beat my friend 4-0. He's never played before. Durant ripped her team a new one when it took down half of it. XD My Nuzlocke team is so balanced stuff like that happens (she got mad and challenged him again and barely won with 1-0, would of if the kid stopped using the wrong moves). Then I put him on Battle Spot. He lost 3-0 against an Ubers team and then won against another with my help. Then he won against a normal team with some help and another team with no help. Durant would have OHKO a Mewtwo if it didn't mega to X and lose it's X-scissor weakness.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I let a six year old play with my Nuzlocke team and he beat my friend 4-0. He's never played before. Durant ripped her team a new one when it took down half of it. XD My Nuzlocke team is so balanced stuff like that happens (she got mad and challenged him again and barely won with 1-0, would of if the kid stopped using the wrong moves). Then I put him on Battle Spot. He lost 3-0 against an Ubers team and then won against another with my help. Then he won against a normal team with some help and another team with no help. Durant would have OHKO a Mewtwo if it didn't mega to X and lose it's X-scissor weakness.


Was it a Hustle Durant with Hone Claws? Because that set it pretty good.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2014)

Totally off-topic but Lawrence who drew that avvie?


----------



## Misomie (Jul 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Was it a Hustle Durant with Hone Claws? Because that set it pretty good.


Hustle with Wide Lens (or the other, I forgot). I'll probably swap Dig for Hone Claws after the Nuzlocke.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Hustle with Wide Lens (or the other, I forgot). I'll probably swap Dig for Hone Claws after the Nuzlocke.


Durant is quite underrated. I use it competitively on Showdown in OU.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 18, 2014)

Still no idea what you're talking about. Maybe I'll get up to speed when I get omega ruby.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Totally off-topic but Lawrence who drew that avvie?


Ask Misomie. :V


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 18, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Ask Misomie. :V



Misomie who drew Lawrence's avi?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 19, 2014)

I just saw this and was like.... wow.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2014)

The gym leaders are the big standouts...otherwise, I think it shows that RSE's pixel-style art holds up pretty well compared to Gen 6's 3D style.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 19, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Misomie who drew Lawrence's avi?


Nah. Found it on Tumblr from a furry or pokemon blog and showed it to him.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my God. 
My Assault Vest Diggersby strategy works like a charm! It took a full-on SolarBeam from a Mega Venusaur and survived!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 19, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I just saw this and was like.... wow.
> *epic picture*



I want iT!! It looks so cool!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my... Flannery. <3


----------



## MuddyLight (Jul 19, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Anyone else think Mega Metagross could become the new Aegislash?



I don't think so. Aegislash is more or less the most versatile Pokemon in OU and can be built to fit any team archetype (SubToxic is great on stall, while mixed + Air Balloon is a great Rapid Spin blocker and Mega Pinsir check for heavy offense). Mega Metagross on the other hand will see use exclusively as an Agility sweeper IMO, as there isn't any reason to use it as a tank when Mega Mawile and Mega Scizor exist (tank Mega Metagross would be most comparible to Mega Aggron, who is underwhelming due to a lack of recovery options).

Don't get me wrong, Mega Metagross can't fail to be good with a 700 BST and Tough Claws boosting Meteor Mash, Zen Headbutt and the elemental punches. But it will serve a rather niche role, and won't be omnipresent like Aegislash.

Also, first post! \o/


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 19, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Oh my... Flannery. <3


That's going to be my favorite part of the game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2014)

MuddyLight said:


> I don't think so. Aegislash is more or less the most versatile Pokemon in OU and can be built to fit any team archetype (SubToxic is great on stall, while mixed + Air Balloon is a great Rapid Spin blocker and Mega Pinsir check for heavy offense). Mega Metagross on the other hand will see use exclusively as an Agility sweeper IMO, as there isn't any reason to use it as a tank when Mega Mawile and Mega Scizor exist (tank Mega Metagross would be most comparible to Mega Aggron, who is underwhelming due to a lack of recovery options).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Mega Metagross can't fail to be good with a 700 BST and Tough Claws boosting Meteor Mash, Zen Headbutt and the elemental punches. But it will serve a rather niche role, and won't be omnipresent like Aegislash.
> 
> Also, first post! \o/


I love you.

I still don't think anything weak to Aegislash, Garchomp, Mawile (Sucker Punch), AND Talonflame could be good at all.


----------



## MuddyLight (Jul 19, 2014)

It's a tough metagame to be in for sure. Steel/Psychic has some interesting resistances to priority (Talon's BB, Pinsir's QA, Dragonite's ES, Scizor BP... etc), but that Sucker Punch weakness is a killer. Then again, Mega Metagross must be bulky as hell, it might be able to tank Mega Mawile's / Bisharp's Sucker Punch and retaliate.

Interesting thing about Aegislash is that it's probably getting the boot from OU soon, which means Metagross has less reason to run Earthquake and can get away with having better options for Rotom-W, Gyarados and Skarmory. I think Agility with Meteor Mash, Zen Headbutt and Thunder Punch would cover most bases.

And I love you too SirRob, b-but this is all so sudden...


----------



## BRN (Jul 19, 2014)

[22:11:47] Six: So, there's a major antagonist in Tales of Xillia called Wingul. He's this badass with a katana and he's basically the right hand of god.
[yt]9Sv-PjpKbSs[/yt]


[22:13:08] Six: One of the voice actors: 
https://twitter.com/KaijiTang/status/368241588750671874
https://twitter.com/KaijiTang/status/368247532607926272


[22:13:13] Six: So, there you have it.
[22:13:21] Six: Mega Pelipper confirmed. :V


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2014)

That's some Dinosaur Planet talk right there, gibberish gibberish gibberish gibberish ENGLISH NAME!!



MuddyLight said:


> It's a tough metagame to be in for sure. Steel/Psychic has some interesting resistances to priority (Talon's BB, Pinsir's QA, Dragonite's ES, Scizor BP... etc), but that Sucker Punch weakness is a killer. Then again, Mega Metagross must be bulky as hell, it might be able to tank Mega Mawile's / Bisharp's Sucker Punch and retaliate.
> 
> Interesting thing about Aegislash is that it's probably getting the boot from OU soon, which means Metagross has less reason to run Earthquake and can get away with having better options for Rotom-W, Gyarados and Skarmory. I think Agility with Meteor Mash, Zen Headbutt and Thunder Punch would cover most bases.
> 
> And I love you too SirRob, b-but this is all so sudden...


I followed Smogon in Gen 4 and 5, but I stopped taking it seriously after realizing that 6 v 6 singles isn't the format the game's centered around anymore. As far as Battle Spot's concerned, Earthquake will probably continue to be a popular choice. That said, if Metagross gets a decent special attack boost (it gains points in every stat except HP), I can imagine it running a mixed set.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 19, 2014)

Just because..


----------



## Weiss (Jul 19, 2014)

Omigosh that Giratina.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2014)

Wanna bet that Gardevoir is a dude?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 20, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Wanna bet that Gardevoir is a dude?


What if Gallade was a female Pokemon?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> Six: Mega Pelipper confirmed. :V



So what's it gonna be? A bigger beak?


----------



## BRN (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> So what's it gonna be? A bigger beak?




It'll be like Cloyster, with a beak so big that its body is inside its beak. It can only flap when it's yawning, and the only move it learns would be Curse.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> It'll be like Cloyster, with a beak so big that its body is inside its beak. It can only flap when it's yawning, and the only move it learns would be Curse.


TENOUTTATEN!


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a question... Is it legitimately possible to get an aron/lairon/aggron in a heavy ball? If so, does anyone have a female they could trade me?

...Even if it _isn't_ legitimately possible, is there some way I can get one? I want to breed a shiny aron in a heavy ball.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

Aron's available in HGSS through the Safari Zone, so it is possible to get one in a heavy ball without hacking.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Aron's available in HGSS through the Safari Zone, so it is possible to get one in a heavy ball without hacking.



While I do have SS, I have yet to start it, and even if I were to start it now with the sole intent to hunt aron, I do not have pokebank or poketransfer. So I can't catch one in SS and transfer it forward to Y for breeding. That's why I'm asking if anyone has one they can trade me.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

You know what? I'm dumb. You can only use Safari Balls in the Safari Zone, so no, it's not possible without hacking.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know what? I'm dumb. You can only use Safari Balls in the Safari Zone, so no, it's not possible without hacking.



Lol And thus my question about getting one via less-than-legit means still stands


----------



## Misomie (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes. Yes you can. Power Save can change the ball a pokemon is in. You can buy it or hunt pokemon groups for the mon.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 21, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yes. Yes you can. Power Save can change the ball a pokemon is in. You can buy it or hunt pokemon groups for the mon.


Well, that's not exactly _legitimate_ means if you wanna get picky!
I would have said you should use the heavy ball to catch a female Pokemon on HGSS in the Monster egg group and breed with a male Aron, but.. the female passes down the species! 
So no, I can't say it's possible to do legitimately.


----------



## BRN (Jul 21, 2014)

Us Quilavas cry when you hack, guys. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 21, 2014)

BRN said:


> Us Quilavas cry when you hack, guys. [noparse][/noparse]


I do too...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't approve of hax either, but at least Poke Ball type is only a cosmetic thing ...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

One of the top VGC players got eaten alive for using an Aegislash in a Dream Ball at the official tournament.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> One of the top VGC players got eaten alive for using an Aegislash in a Dream Ball at the official tournament.


But isn't it possible to have if a Ditto was caught in that ball?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 21, 2014)

iirc Ditto can't pass down balls.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> iirc Ditto can't pass down balls.


"Pass down balls"


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 21, 2014)

Guess I'll just stick with aron in a dive ball, then. Now I just have to find someone to trade me a female aron in a dive ball... Aron is an X version exclusive, and I have Y


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> One of the top VGC players got eaten alive for using an Aegislash in a Dream Ball at the official tournament.


Because if you can be proven to have one hack in your posession, it raises the question "are any of the others hacked too?" .



Ninten said:


> But isn't it possible to have if a Ditto was caught in that ball?



Nope, only a genuine female can pass down the balls.

... wait, that came out wrong....


----------



## BRN (Jul 22, 2014)

That question is always raised; it's just part of what the hack detection is about. The Aegislash passed hack detection and the hacked Mon was claimed to be it's parent - well, how many generations of lineage do you want the code to check back?

You'd only have to check X+1 to beat it.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 22, 2014)

Why would you bring such an obvious hack into an OFFICIAL competition? XP


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

Apparently the guy wasn't familiar with the different kinds of balls because he doesn't really play the actual game.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 22, 2014)

I love how this thread has turned into a conversation about balls.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2014)

BRN said:


> That question is always raised; it's just part of what the hack detection is about. The Aegislash passed hack detection and the hacked Mon was claimed to be it's parent - well, how many generations of lineage do you want the code to check back?
> 
> You'd only have to check X+1 to beat it.


Egg moves and ball type are the only 'generational' info stored by the game that we know of, with the latter being passed down exclusively by the mother and the former is utilized solely by the Kalos Move Relearner.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes! Only my bud was able to crush me.
 Sir Rob, I want that crown of your's! xD

I learned from last time. I have a full set of seven teams. I got new strategies too.
In other words I matured a bit from last time. As I bet you did too. Care for a battle? :3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 22, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I love how this thread has turned into a conversation about balls.



Dude, this is the furry fandom! What did you expect XD


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2014)

I expect more pics is what I'd do.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 23, 2014)

I have obtained a female aron in a dive ball with which to breed my shiny... Does anyone have any thoughts on what a good nature would be for aggron, with mega evolution in mind? I'm going to breed my way up to a 6IV female and then use that to breed the shiny (unless the shiny shows up first... that happened to me with elgyem), but a female with a good nature will be everstoned and bred till a 6IV female with that nature appears.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have obtained a female aron in a dive ball with which to breed my shiny... Does anyone have any thoughts on what a good nature would be for aggron, with mega evolution in mind? I'm going to breed my way up to a 6IV female and then use that to breed the shiny (unless the shiny shows up first... that happened to me with elgyem), but a female with a good nature will be everstoned and bred till a 6IV female with that nature appears.


Adamant, Careful or Impish are the only ones you should really consider.

Adamant: +Atk -SpAtk
Careful: +SpDef -SpAtk
Impish: +Def -SpAtk

At the end of the day, it's still gonna be a tank. You've just gotta choose what you want to buff, making it one of the following:
-More of an attacker
-More of an all-rounder
-More of a physically defensive Pokemon.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 23, 2014)

I hatched a six IV shiny male Pawniard with the Defiant ability.
I am naming it Vergil.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 23, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I hatched a six IV shiny male Pawniard with the Defiant ability.
> I am naming it Vergil.



I have a shiny bisharp... It's definitely not 6IVs, though (Black 2). Named it "Jaeger" because the bisharp I bred it from was one I bred out for hunting wild shinies, and caught me a shiny druddigon on Victory Road. "Jaeger" means "hunter" in German


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 23, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have a shiny bisharp... It's definitely not 6IVs, though (Black 2). Named it "Jaeger" because the bisharp I bred it from was one I bred out for hunting wild shinies, and caught me a shiny druddigon on Victory Road. "Jaeger" means "hunter" in German


Awesome name. Any Attack On Titan fan or German-speaker doesn't need the name explaining.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 24, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have a shiny bisharp... It's definitely not 6IVs, though (Black 2). Named it "Jaeger" because the bisharp I bred it from was one I bred out for hunting wild shinies, and caught me a shiny druddigon on Victory Road. "Jaeger" means "hunter" in German


Was his first name Frank?
Was he also known as Gray Fox?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 24, 2014)

Lol, anyone up for a battle? No legends.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 25, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Was his first name Frank?
> Was he also known as Gray Fox?



Lol no

Third in your safari is gogoat, btw


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally got somebody with an Absol in their Safari.  Took way too long....


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 25, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Was his first name Frank?
> Was he also known as Gray Fox?



Oh yay a metalgear fan!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 25, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Oh yay a metalgear fan!


I felt the same way when I figured about you were Scottish.
@Cyber

Awww did you at least get it lmao?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 25, 2014)

I randomly found a Zoroark in the woods near Snowbelle City today.
Obviously caught the bugger, because my PokÃ©sona is a Zoroark!


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 26, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I felt the same way when I figured about you were Scottish.
> @Cyber
> 
> Awww did you at least get it lmao?



The reference went right over my head ^^;;

HA! Ledyba FINALLY shone for me, after a total of *27,834 soft resets*  in Route 7's berry fields. Next target: Regice!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

You... kept count..?

Congratulations all the same!


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You... kept count..?
> 
> Congratulations all the same!



XD Yes, I counted. I count eggs (over 30,000 hatched in Black 2 from my various shiny hunts), random encounters, and soft resets. Most shiny hunters I know are a bit OCD about keeping track of hunts. I even have a list of shinies I've hatched/encountered, in numeric order by hunt type (separate columns for MMing, REing, horde hunting, chain fishing, surprise randoms, trades, and SRing). Beware of nutcase XD;;;


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 26, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> XD Yes, I counted. I count eggs (over 30,000 hatched in Black 2 from my various shiny hunts), random encounters, and soft resets. Most shiny hunters I know are a bit OCD about keeping track of hunts. I even have a list of shinies I've hatched/encountered, in numeric order by hunt type (separate columns for MMing, REing, horde hunting, chain fishing, surprise randoms, trades, and SRing). Beware of nutcase XD;;;


Wow all of that for a shiny....
I will never be a hardcore pokemon gamer. I'll just be playing soul silver as I wait for Omega Ruby.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 26, 2014)

My current X playthrough has caused me to fall in love with Hawlucha. I'll start breeding for a competitive one!


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2014)

Everyone knows that its a different pikachu every episode Milo. It can't survive all the kidnappings and rough battles. It's just a lil pikachu after all.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

How do we even know Pokemon is real
Maybe it's all Ash's dream
Maybe it's a cartoon produced by an animation studio


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 26, 2014)

WHAT IF Goodra looks like a Poison-type in order to frighten off Fairy-type Pokemon...?


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2014)

what if I'm only dreaming bout pokemon as a cartoon this entire time, but pokemon is real, and I'm ash. pikachu electrocuted me into a coma.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have a shiny bisharp... It's definitely not 6IVs, though (Black 2). Named it "Jaeger" because the bisharp I bred it from was one I bred out for hunting wild shinies, and caught me a shiny druddigon on Victory Road. "Jaeger" means "hunter" in German


It's getting harder to come up with fresh nicknames, but I've still got some good ones: Wascawy (Diggersby M), Binge (Gulpin F), My Squishie (Inkay M), Big Bertha (Hippopotas F), Butch (Machop F), Hawty-Pants (Lucario M), Arkenstone (Carbink), Welfare Slob (Snorlax M), Sarlaac (Trapinch F), Three Bears (Dugtrio M), Morgoth (Yveltal), Jernita (Jynx F), Fugly Mong (Lickitung F), Chia Pet (Sudowoodo M), Mr. Jingles (Chingling M), Savant (Psyduck M), Sea Wasp (Tentacool F), Halphas (Murkrow M), Spedward (Slowpoke M), Pica (Bidoof F), Hindenburg (Drifloon F), Milkshake (Miltank F), Hangover (Spinda F), Meganeura (Yanma F), It's A Trap (Foongus F), Schutz (Pawniard M), Huge Junk (Trubbish M), Bic (Charmander F), Eau My (Spritzee M), Mr. Hands (Mime Jr. M), Pool Toy (Floatzel F), Frieza (Mewtwo), Tardstrong (Gurdurr M), X-Parasite (Ditto).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Everyone knows that its a different pikachu every episode Milo. It can't survive all the kidnappings and rough battles. It's just a lil pikachu after all.


Dont forget about all the rape!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 27, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Dont forget about all the rape!



Let us have a moment of silence for those poor souls. u.u


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's getting harder to come up with fresh nicknames, but I've still got some good ones: Wascawy (Diggersby M), Binge (Gulpin F), My Squishie (Inkay M), Big Bertha (Hippopotas F), Butch (Machop F), Hawty-Pants (Lucario M), Arkenstone (Carbink), Welfare Slob (Snorlax M), Sarlaac (Trapinch F), Three Bears (Dugtrio M), Morgoth (Yveltal), Jernita (Jynx F), Fugly Mong (Lickitung F), Chia Pet (Sudowoodo M), Mr. Jingles (Chingling M), Savant (Psyduck M), Sea Wasp (Tentacool F), Halphas (Murkrow M), Spedward (Slowpoke M), Pica (Bidoof F), Hindenburg (Drifloon F), Milkshake (Miltank F), Hangover (Spinda F), Meganeura (Yanma F), It's A Trap (Foongus F), Schutz (Pawniard M), Huge Junk (Trubbish M), Bic (Charmander F), Eau My (Spritzee M), Mr. Hands (Mime Jr. M), Pool Toy (Floatzel F), Frieza (Mewtwo), Tardstrong (Gurdurr M), X-Parasite (Ditto).



The nickname "Jaeger" was very deliberately chosen, since my shiny bisharp's father had been specifically bred for hunting with the egg move Mean Look as well as False Swipe, and the shiny inherited all of his moves. Thus it is a shiny-hunting shiny, a hunter, and earned the name Jaeger.

Currently, though, I'm picking nicknames for my shinies out of mythology. I have a shiny lunatone named Tsukuyomi (Japanese moon god), a solrock named Helios (Greek sun god), a feraligatr named Sobek (and yes, I know it's an alligator, not a crocodile), a typhlosion named Pele (Hawaiian volcano goddess; typhlosion is a female), et cetera. When I catch my shiny Regice, it will be named after a deity as well


----------



## BRN (Jul 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Let us have a moment of silence for those poor souls. u.u




https://static1.e621.net/data/37/ce/37ce5d676ecec02ebba63a749c5b1e8b.jpg


----------



## Weiss (Jul 27, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> The nickname "Jaeger" was very deliberately chosen, since my shiny bisharp's father had been specifically bred for hunting with the egg move Mean Look as well as False Swipe, and the shiny inherited all of his moves. Thus it is a shiny-hunting shiny, a hunter, and earned the name Jaeger.
> 
> Currently, though, I'm picking nicknames for my shinies out of mythology. I have a shiny lunatone named Tsukuyomi (Japanese moon god), a solrock named Helios (Greek sun god), a feraligatr named Sobek (and yes, I know it's an alligator, not a crocodile), a typhlosion named Pele (Hawaiian volcano goddess; typhlosion is a female), et cetera. When I catch my shiny Regice, it will be named after a deity as well


Going to steal the name Tsukuyomi for my other Umbreon made to keel fairies.
What was the name of the Eevee I traded you?

And who wants to battle?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 28, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Going to steal the name Tsukuyomi for my other Umbreon made to keel fairies.
> What was the name of the Eevee I traded you?
> 
> And who wants to battle?



Its name is Luna ^^ She'll help me breed a shiny moon ball umbreon after I'm finished with aron, and once I figure out the best nature to breed for


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Its name is Luna ^^ She'll help me breed a shiny moon ball umbreon after I'm finished with aron, and once I figure out the best nature to breed for


You know Apricorn ball Eevees are not legit, right?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup I told her they illegal.
Sad thing is, other than the pokeball, that Eevee is legit  

@Cyber
Adamant Umbreon keels Gardevoir just saiyan.

Who's good with editing pics?
I need a gif resized and have the background of a png type file.
I'll give you a shiny flawless togepi in return.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 28, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You know Apricorn ball Eevees are not legit, right?



I am fully aware of that. And for the millionth time, I DO NOT battle competitively or join any online competitions. So it really doesn't matter since no one else is ever likely to see them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Yup I told her they illegal.
> Sad thing is, other than the pokeball, that Eevee is legit


Yeah, it's a shame Apricorn balls can't be traded to DPP (they literally do not exist in those games' coding), because there are a few Pokemon I'd like to have in those Ball types but can't.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2014)

Does SirRob exist? Does he still battle?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't been battling, but I've been playing on and off. I'm sure I'll get into it again when ORAS comes out, 'cause that'll change things up a bit.
I've been investing all my competitive energy into Mario Kart

I dunno when a good time to battle you would be, I guess I could keep an eye out and give you a holler whenever we're both on.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a shiny hydreigon named Cerberus. Most fitting name ever in my opinion


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2014)

Bit off topic from the current discussion. May even be old. I don't know, but I just found this and had to share it.

[video=youtube;pYhNMlnm850]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYhNMlnm850[/video]

A choir based off the twitch plays pokemon series.

Holy hell I love the internet for making pointless nerdy stuff like this <3

There's a whole slew of songs based off the twitch lore.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally got around to beating the E4 on my X Nuzlocke. 

Each member took down one of the Champ's mons~
Meowstic: Hawlucha
Garchomp: Gourgeist
Toxicroak: Arourous
Steelix: Tyrantrum
Lapras: Goodra
Durant: Gardevoir


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol was it great?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

@SirRob
lol my request was ignored the last tine we were both one.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sorry. We can battle now if you'd like.

Edit: Well, it looks like that's not happening. We can try again some other time, I guess.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate my life lmao.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, usually I have to win before making my opponent hate their life.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeez Rob, couldn't show a little mercy on the man? Sounds like it was a massacre.

Edit: Ooooh, I didn't happen yet. My bad....Not that it will happen, but just sayin....nevermind.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you on?!?!? Lets go!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay, I will go online.



Distorted said:


> Jeez Rob, couldn't show a little mercy on the man? Sounds like it was a massacre.


I didn't do anything yet! I doubt I'll do very well, my team's archaic at this point in the game.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Booyah. Best two outta three.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally, lets do this! Imma lose but still.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

Forfeit? :-(


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Never battle me again, I'm not gonna deal with your hacked bullcrap.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Gee, maybe it's because they're all shiny and your Manectric has HP Ice on top of that?? Plus you constantly talk about cloning and your illegal Pokemon???


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Never battle me again, I'm not gonna deal with your hacked bullcrap.



Pokemon battles are srs business.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Pokemon battles are srs business.


It's a time investment, and I'm not wasting my time on a cheater. That's all.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

It's times like this when I feel I have to remind people that this is a children's game. Its supposed to be light hearted fun. 

Even if the pokemon were hacked or made up or whatever (I rather suspect they aren't), what have you lost? You just keep going. This ain't a tournament, money isn't on the line. 

I think I should pitch a show idea to a network. "When geeks go too far."

Edit: 





SirRob said:


> It's a time investment, and I'm not wasting my time on a cheater. That's all.



You know, Rob, I was rather competitive in my glory days too. (I was not too shabby in 4th gen) But even if I saw a hacked team brought against me, I didn't make an ass of myself. Its just a fucking game. 

Winning pokemon battles doesn't make your cock grow.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I'm not trying to come as as mean or such, but that highly offends me. And you make it seem I did something completely wrong.I don't cheat other than the cloning glitch. And that has no effect on IVs or stats.


Did cloning play any role in obtaining the Pokemon you used against me? Because I have not once battled someone with 5 legitimately obtained, competitive level shiny Pokemon.



Butters Shikkon said:


> You know, Rob, I was rather competitive in my glory days too. (I was not too shabby in 4th gen) But even if I saw a hacked team brought against me, I didn't make an ass of myself. Its just a fucking game.
> 
> Winning pokemon battles doesn't make your cock grow.


I don't care if it's some random guy, but if someone's pestering me to battle, just to say they beat me, I expect them to play at my level.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Did cloning play any role in obtaining the Pokemon you used against me? Because I have not once battled someone with 5 legitimately obtained, competitive level shiny Pokemon.


*3
I got the babies, and that is what itis.
Helena, Milotic, and Crobat are my with abhorad ivs.
Bisharp and Manectric I got for event darkrai and Deoxyz.
Its not that hard when you are part if the group Pokemon X & Y on Facebook to find these pokemon, especially when that group has +12,000 members.
Please, review my pokemon over and take that claim back, and we can go back on to our days without any ill will torwards each other.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I don't care if it's some random guy, but if someone's pestering me to battle, just to say they beat me, I expect them to play at my level.



I suppose, but I if I didn't want to battle I'd just decline. This is why I much preferred PBR. Everyone on that game wanted to battle on their free time. No pestering.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> *3
> I got the babies, and that is what itis.
> Helena, Milotic, and Crobat are my with abhorad ivs.
> Bisharp and Manectric I got for event darkrai and Deoxyz.
> ...


I'm not gonna take my claim back, but at least you're being honest now. I don't consider receiving shinies from other players, when you don't know their origins, legitimate-- especially when you received them using cloned Pokemon. Even if you did EV train them and did the leveling yourself. 
It's offensive to me that you're using those Pokemon against my own, when mine were bred legitimately and from scratch. I had to invest a lot more time in my team, so I feel like it's disrespectful to try and mow it down with such a team.



Butters Shikkon said:


> I suppose, but I if I didn't want to battle I'd just decline. This is why I much preferred PBR. Everyone on that game wanted to battle on their free time. No pestering.


Right. This is my way of declining, in the most offensive and angry way possible. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> This is my way of declining, in the most offensive and angry way possible. [noparse][/noparse]



I don't get you, Rob. I'd expect this sort of behavior out of a R&R thread...but the godamn pokemon thread???!! The nice, happy fun one? You just cluttered this page with petty bitterness. You look so small and childish. Aren't you in your 20's? 

I'm taking your Gym Leader license. :v


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I don't get you, Rob. I'd expect this sort of behavior out of a R&R thread...but the godamn pokemon thread???!! The nice, happy fun one? You just cluttered this page with petty bitterness. You look so small and childish. Aren't you in your 20's?
> 
> I'm taking your Gym Leader license. :v


Look, if you're gonna call me immature, do it for playing video games in general, not for feeling cheated in something I've invested a lot of time in.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

I am just completely confounded. Why would you waste time breeding your own shinies when you have no qualms about obtaining them via cloning event Pokemon?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

In any case, Lawrence, I apologize for Sirrob's behavior. As an older member of FAF he knows better than to pull this crap. I'll tell you what. If I ever get around to raising a Kalos team (which I do need to do >>; Been putting it off for a while) I'll battle ya. If you want. Shinies or no shinies. 

You two take this to PM's now. It's getting tacky to continue this in the thread.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Alright, fine. I apologize. I'm the one in the wrong, for expecting the game to be played without cheating. I mean, who am I to say how the game should be played? Next time, feel free to destroy me with a shiny Pure Power Kyogre with 999 in every stat. I'm all for it!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2014)

:edited for indecency:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not that good at the game. I only seem good because I play competitively, but in the competitive scene I'm not even average. Play a match in Battle Spot, and you'll see that pretty much 90% of the players there are better than I am. 
You're getting more emotional than I figured you'd get. So I'm sincerely sorry that I'm mad, but understand that legitimacy is extremely controversial in the Pokemon community-- If you're gonna clone and use that to your advantage, you gotta expect to get slack from it. 
I'm sorry to say this, but shinies really don't mean anything to me-- hacking is so prevalent, it is much more likely that they originated from hacks rather than legitimately. If you want to impress me, do it with your skill. I had a lot of problems with your team, and I saw that you had improved a lot. But you still did some wonky things, like using Fly with Crobat, putting a Life Orb on Milotic, and giving Delphox Wish, when it doesn't have the bulk to use it effectively.

Also, I'm sorta heated up because someone else tried to make me out to be a villain. It's easy to get flustered when you're being ganged up on. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Also, I'm sorta heated up because someone else tried to make me out to be a villain. It's easy to get flustered when you're being ganged up on. [noparse][/noparse]



I have called it like I saw it since I joined this forum in 2012. ;3 Raging Manchildren are not immune to that. Also, several people were lurking and none came to your defense. 

Ain't that funny?


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I have called it like I saw it since I joined this forum in 2012. ;3 Raging Manchildren are not immune to that. Also, several people were lurking and none came to your defense.
> 
> Ain't that funny?



I didn't say anything because I didn't want this to turn into a bigger thing. I not too fond of cloning, hacking and the like. You can't fault Rob for feeling like he does, even if it is a game. He spent a lot of time on this stuff. I have too. So I don't think he's out of line at all in what he said. You need to chill out yourself.

If someone came at me with a team full of shinies, I'd be suspicious of them. In particular getting such a precise hidden power on a shiny is highly unlikely. I'm not calling Lawrence a cheater as I don't really know how he does things, but it would bother me to think that all he did was trade to get his team instead of building it up like others did.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I didn't say anything because I didn't want this to turn into a bigger thing. I not too fond of cloning, hacking and the like. You can't fault Rob for feeling like he does, even if it is a game. He spent a lot of time on this stuff. I have too. So I don't think he's out of line at all in what he said. You need to chill out yourself.



I did rather expect someone to come out of hiding after I said that ;3c

But the damage is done. If you cared so much you should have spoken up. I've actually chatted Lawrence and he/she feels uncomfortable in the thread now because Rob made it. Of course, I've explained that he doesn't "OWN" the pokemon thread. 

Anyway, this whole situation could have been calmed down so easily if Rob had acted his age and just said how he felt about the damn shinies. You know...adult conversations and all. That's my point. 

All this shaming shit over some stupid pixels and game mechanics. Grow up ppl.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Distorted. [noparse][/noparse] But you don't have to worry about damage control, since I don't really have a good reputation here anyway. [noparse][/noparse]



Butters Shikkon said:


> I did rather expect someone to come out of hiding after I said that ;3c
> 
> But the damage is done. If you cared so much you should have spoken up. I've actually chatted Lawrence and he/she feels uncomfortable in the thread now because Rob made it. Of course, I've explained that he doesn't "OWN" the pokemon thread.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I said literally one thing, with no context behind it, before you jumped on me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Never battle me again, I'm not gonna deal with your hacked bullcrap.





SirRob said:


> Gee, maybe it's because they're all shiny and your Manectric has HP Ice on top of that?? Plus you constantly talk about cloning and your illegal Pokemon???



Two comments actually. And you shoulda took it to PM's. 

No one's stupid. We knew what you were trying to do. Don't tacky this thread up with personal drama. That's what results in this drawn out shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Two comments actually. And you shoulda took it to PM's.
> 
> No one's stupid. We knew what you were trying to do. Don't tacky this thread up with personal drama. That's what results in this drawn out shit.


The way you quoted it, it seemed like you were replying to the first comment before you saw the second. Maybe that's presumptuous of me. 

My views on hacking aren't personal, so I don't see why I'd have to go out of my way to make them private. If anything, it opens the door for more discussion.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The way you quoted it, it seemed like you were replying to the first comment before you saw the second. Maybe that's presumptuous of me.
> 
> My views on hacking aren't personal, so I don't see why I'd have to go out of my way to make them private. If anything, it opens the door for more discussion.



I just don't like you trying to make a person new to the game seem to be this Lance Armstrong type character. Like I said before, its just a kids game. I think anyone who reacts the way you did is very petty and it just shocked the hell out of me because I was hoping you were better than that. 

Anyway, as one of our oldest friends here on FAF is so fond of saying: I don't think we can be polite company and we're done here.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I just don't like you trying to make a person new to the game seem to be this Lance Armstrong type character. Like I said before, its just a kids game. I think anyone who reacts the way you did is very petty and it just shocked the hell out of me because I was hoping you were better than that.
> 
> Anyway, as one of our oldest friends here on FAF is so fond of saying: I don't think we can be polite company and we're done here.


Since when was he new to the game? He gave zero indication that he was new to the game, and he's been talking about his cloned shinies since he started coming here. You don't just start playing Pokemon, and suddenly have cloned shinies. :\

I don't get how you think being on FAF for a long time is any indication of maturity... if anything it's the opposite


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been hatching eggs all day, but nothings coming out right. I just want my Adamant Scoliopede. smh...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Soo umm.....
Who's pumped up for Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire?

Honestly, I haven't played the Hoenn games too much, sooo that's a thing.
I'm kinda excited like, I kinda hope they take a few things from Emerald as well like the Battle Frontier and stuff cause that'd be cool. I see no reason for them not to, after all.
Also I'm kinda tired of reading through arguments, I see that in other threads lol ^^;


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2014)

I think we're due for a Battle Frontier. It's been way too long since we had one and I think it'd be a lot more interesting this time around. I wonder if they'll put Mirage island in as well.

Wait, was mirage island part of the game, or was it an event. I can't remember.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 30, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Just know I tried super hard because I thought you were cool. You didn't notice me at all.



Senpai why didn't you noticed him?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 30, 2014)

I spent my day hatching eggs for a shiny drifloon... Nothing yet. I have a nice modest shiny aegislash that I bred out myself, after over 1,800 eggs, and I hatched two shiny adamant aron the other day.  Also soft resetting for a shiny Regice in Black 2.

I never really played the Hoenn games... A friend was supposed to send me spare copies of Ruby and Sapphire but never did, and I still have yet to get around to restarting Emerald. Really should get off my butt and do that at some point... if I ever remember...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2014)

Hopefully the Battle Frontier isn't so stingy on BP these days.  That's probably my biggest complaint about it in previous generations, they only awarded BP for streaks and the prizes were so damn expensive.  (They're still expensive in the Maison, but at least you get BP after every battle....)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm honestly kinda excited/upset they haven't show us the rest of the GL/EF yet, I'm very curious as to what I'll see. I'm liking the redesigns so far.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Soo umm.....
> Who's pumped up for Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire?
> 
> Honestly, I haven't played the Hoenn games too much, sooo that's a thing.
> ...



We need Nintendo to re-release Pokemon Crystal: Volcano Bakemeat Edition. It would be the comically mistranslated Vietnamese Pokemon Crystal, which I would love to play.


----------



## BRN (Jul 31, 2014)

Volcano Bakemeat is the shit.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

BRN said:


> Volcano Bakemeat is the shit.



I just watched a lets play of that game. Too funny to be watching at 5:30am.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

Regardless of the matter, I'll resume with my plans.
I appreciate your concern, but I don't hack other than the cloning glitch, which by itself is a chore.
 Not new to the games. Been playing with them since the were created.
If I seemed emotional the other day, I was highly offended. But I'm not going to let one person's opinion sway my love for this thread. So after cooling down, I'm going to say that I have no right to criticize how serious SirRob takes this game. Not one right.
But this doesn't mean I forgive the behaviour he displayed.
And don't you outsiders, those uninvolved, dare let the previous events affect how you view me or SirRob.
Its water under the bridge.

OT, I am debating what final move I want for my superior Crobat.
U-Turn, Zen Headbutt, or Defog?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2014)

So I'm gonna enter this 3-Pokemon super speed double battle challenge.
My secret weapon?
My last slot shall be an impostor ditto with a choice scarf. If it ends up 1-on-1 at the end, you guys know exactly what'll happen!

That'd work, right?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

Wanna spar to see?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Wanna spar to see?


Do you have me added?
EDIT: Oh yeah, you do. Let's do this!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

3 on 3 double battle? KK.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

*4 on 4
In case you SirRob me, they aren't hax I swear.
I like that you use Cloyster.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

Bad luck turning into Milotic.
Thats really the only issue. Controlling what a ditto with imposter turns in to.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> *4 on 4
> In case you SirRob me, they aren't hax I swear.
> I like that you use Cloyster.


Oh yes, Destroyster is very fun to use! 
.. if you get him going. Same goes for Slurpuff. Trouble is that you disposed of them both very quickly, and they were my biggest hitters.
Cheers for the battle, it was really good.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

You were about to win.
Its dumb luck that your ditto turned into Milotic.
You did great yourself.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2014)

L7CG-WWWW-WWW8-SW94
My most epic battle. I was goofing around and I payed the price


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 1, 2014)

I suck at competitive stuff. Never have the right movesets or any clue about hold items; I've tried a couple of times and got soundly trounced. Though one of those times was because the moron I was battling was using an all-legend team XP I think the only smart thing I've done was give my shiny doublade (wild-caught, not bred) an evolite to boost her defenses.

I got my shiny drifloon... then caught a shiny pawniard (only 2IVs though) and hatched a shiny cacnea. Yesterday was a very good day for me shiny-wise. Now working my way up to a female 6IV premiere ball togepi which I will use to breed a shiny. The original female was caught in the FS; I'm up to a 5IV female already.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I just watched a lets play of that game. Too funny to be watching at 5:30am.



I wish they would but there is no way that Nintendo would ever release a game where you pick up items and the game drops the F-bomb as a result, no matter how incompetent the translation is. It is like the opening of "Zero Wing" except an entire game.

"I am very disgusted with the trashy man, in spite of the monster, and the coach only trashy, I will beat down  them all! For this I must strengthen myself. The monster is the same  too, collect all the trashy righteous fellow all are unpardonable. You  don't affect me! The trashy strolling is an eyesore!"- what you need to say after beating someone in Pokemon.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone want to battle? You can use legends or Ubers. I won't though.
This'll make it quite fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2014)

A Pokemon idea crossed my mind the other day . . . what would happen if a fully-evolved Pokemon could use a Mega Stone of a different species?  What might that result look like.

Dare somebody/anybody to draw it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> A Pokemon idea crossed my mind the other day . . . what would happen if a fully-evolved Pokemon could use a Mega Stone of a different species?  What might that result look like.
> 
> Dare somebody/anybody to draw it.









????????????????


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2014)

. . . no more Red Bull for Kangaskhan, it's liable to affect the baby.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 2, 2014)

Anybody have any thoughts on what a good nature would be for a togekiss? I've heard somewhere that Gentle was a very good nature, so I'm guessing something that boosts special defenses?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 2, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on what a good nature would be for a togekiss? I've heard somewhere that Gentle was a very good nature, so I'm guessing something that boosts special defenses?



I prefer a Bold nature for more balanced defenses or Timid to outspeed certain mons, but it's mostly to do with what you'll be doing with it specifically. I'm sure it'll just be Paraflinching enemies anyway.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I prefer a Bold nature for more balanced defenses or Timid to outspeed certain mons, but it's mostly to do with what you'll be doing with it specifically. I'm sure it'll just be Paraflinching enemies anyway.



Beating the snot out of the E4 with it at least once. When I find a timid female, I'll everstone her and switch her in until I get a 6IV timid breeder female


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> ????????????????



But seriously, I'm not talking about making hybrid Pokemon.  It's still obviously recognizable as the source species, it just borrows design elements from the Mega Stone it's using.  Like if a Mightyena used Absolite, its black mane would go all *POOF* wings but it's still obviously a Mightyena.  Or if it used Houndoomite it'd obviously acquire the bone armor, but it wouldn't be mistaken for an actual mega Houndoom.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> But seriously, I'm not talking about making hybrid Pokemon.  It's still obviously recognizable as the source species, it just borrows design elements from the Mega Stone it's using.  Like if a Mightyena used Absolite, its black mane would go all *POOF* wings but it's still obviously a Mightyena.  Or if it used Houndoomite it'd obviously acquire the bone armor, but it wouldn't be mistaken for an actual mega Houndoom.


Charizard with sexy hair? Hmmm....


----------



## Weiss (Aug 2, 2014)

No love for Manectric's mega.
I may be the only person who likes it.


----------



## BRN (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd underneath Manectric any day.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 2, 2014)

BRN said:


> I'd underneath Manectric any day.



I agree.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 2, 2014)

I suspect there is some sexual meaning behind this ..


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> A Pokemon idea crossed my mind the other day . . . what would happen if a fully-evolved Pokemon could use a Mega Stone of a different species?  What might that result look like.
> 
> Dare somebody/anybody to draw it.



I guess this would be like Manectric with Absol fluff. 
http://dragonith.deviantart.com/art/Mega-Manectric-FAN-MADE-394964989


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> I'd underneath Manectric any day.



Did you accidentally somewhere in that?



Lawrence said:


> I suspect there is some sexual meaning behind this ..


You haven't seen Manectric's Colosseum/XD pose then.  It's a sort of crouching pose with the hindquarters and tail up in the air (now, to be fair, Manectric's tail is always up in the air).  But still not something you want left exposed to the Internet....


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 3, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> You haven't seen Manectric's Colosseum/XD pose then.  It's a sort of crouching pose with the hindquarters and tail up in the air (now, to be fair, Manectric's tail is always up in the air).  But still not something you want left exposed to the Internet....



As if Manectric's pose in X/Y is much better...

I'm hatching some very nice 6IV timid Serene Grace togepis. Still only the one 6IV female, though, and her I'm keeping.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> As if Manectric's pose in X/Y is much better...


Yeah, it is the same basic pose, but not quite as dramatic.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 3, 2014)

I... I need pics of this dramatic pose!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 3, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> I... I need pics of this dramatic pose!







Leaning forward ready for *cough* y'know


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 3, 2014)

^ I forgot all about that game! That Manectric is a girl hurr hurr.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 4, 2014)

Its calling me...
What!
I gotta save myself for Umbreon's thighs!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> ^ I forgot all about that game! That Manectric is a girl hurr hurr.



Awwww, no humping for Fenny tonight :v
But seriously, I love Manectric


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 4, 2014)

One of the critters running around in my head is an albino arcanine... Pure white fur and pale blue eyes. I just wish I had any drawing skillz whatsoever to put it down on paper. But alas, I do not.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> One of the critters running around in my head is an albino arcanine... Pure white fur and pale blue eyes. I just wish I had any drawing skillz whatsoever to put it down on paper. But alas, I do not.



Ohhhh my god! That is the most sexiest idea I've seen all day!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> One of the critters running around in my head is an albino arcanine... Pure white fur and pale blue eyes. I just wish I had any drawing skillz whatsoever to put it down on paper. But alas, I do not.



Sooo...this?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 4, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Sooo...this?



Pretty much, but without even the stripes. Completely white all over ^^;;;


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Cyberra (Aug 4, 2014)

BRN said:


>



XD Last time I checked, an arcanine is big enough to ride on its back, while eevee is not. Also, eevee can't breathe fire


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2014)

Pencil hit paper yesterday, followed by pen last night.  Colors shall follow today.

It does help that I have LMP for artistic inspiration this time....


----------



## Weiss (Aug 4, 2014)

Wish I could accomplish Monochrome.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Its calling me...


The eyes on your avvie pic are almost a perfect match for that post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone seen the newly released concept art for Team Aqua in the Sapphire remake?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh my lord....

Should I be laughing? It's hilarious but still...


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 6, 2014)

I actually haven't seen the release trailers for ORAS... haven't really been paying attention >.>;;; I just pick up bits and pieces from reading forum threads.

I personally will be a bit more impressed with the secret bases when I'm able to decorate mine with rugs made from beartic and winter-form sawsbuck (yes, I look at a winter sawsbuck or a beartic and think to myself "that pelt would make a great rug". I'm not right in the head, obviously...)


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2014)

Finished my Pokemon drawing the other night!  Now to clean up the scan a little and upload the thing.... it's a fan mega.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 6, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Finished my Pokemon drawing the other night!  Now to clean up the scan a little and upload the thing.... it's a fan mega.


A fan mega, eh? There's only one Pokemon it can be. :V

I like drawings of fan Megas. It's interesting to see what the creative fanbase comes up with and, for a lot of them, I think it'd be awesome if they were in the actual game.
I suppose the identity of this Pokemon's gonna be hidden until you can upload it?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 6, 2014)

Overkill.
Anyone here breeding Tynamo?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I suppose the identity of this Pokemon's gonna be hidden until you can upload it?


Why spoil the surprise?  But if you know what species of Pokemon I'm a fan of....

A hint:  I didn't just add streamers and Tron Lines at random.

. . . okay, maybe that's a little too cryptic.  The Answer


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2014)

If you're in North America, they're giving out Poke ball pattern Vivillons through Mystery Gift! But you can only get it until the 12th!

It's to celebrate the opening of the Pokemon Center site-- http://www.pokemoncenter.com/ 
I want it! <3


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 7, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Overkill.
> Anyone here breeding Tynamo?



I will be once I'm done with eevee (I like shiny eelektross' coloring). Currently 160 eggs into the shiny umbreon hunt. Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Why spoil the surprise?  But if you know what species of Pokemon I'm a fan of....
> 
> A hint:  I didn't just add streamers and Tron Lines at random.
> 
> . . . okay, maybe that's a little too cryptic.  The Answer


Heheh, I actually picked up on your little hints and took an educated furfag guess!
I like this. It's pretty cool. Well done on it, mate!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 7, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I will be once I'm done with eevee (I like shiny eelektross' coloring). Currently 160 eggs into the shiny umbreon hunt. Looking for anything in particular?



The impossible task of Hidden Power Ice.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If you're in North America, they're giving out Poke ball pattern Vivillons through Mystery Gift! But you can only get it until the 12th!
> 
> It's to celebrate the opening of the Pokemon Center site-- http://www.pokemoncenter.com/
> I want it! <3


They're also giving it out in Europe from the 29th to September 8th. No clear reason; I guess they just felt like giving non-French people it.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 7, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> The impossible task of Hidden Power Ice.



I have no idea how Hidden Power breeding works, but I can check the hatchlings for HP type when I go to check IVs for any keepers


----------



## Weiss (Aug 7, 2014)

I got the chart somewhere...


----------



## Distorted (Aug 7, 2014)

Calculating HP types has something to do with IV's.........and adding the highest and lowest values.....and then multiplying by two.........I have no idea.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 8, 2014)

ah

ahhhhh
Mega Salamence


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Contests confirmed.
I'll get all the Ribbons. All of them I say!


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

Ooooooooh Shhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

Dragon/Fairy MegaAltaria with Pixilate?
Normal/Fighting MegaLopunny with Scrappy?
MegaSalamence with Aerilate? Hyper Beams for days son! Hypuh Beamz fo dayz!!!!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

And they said Manectric's mega design was bad...


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

Kinda looks like a little Latias got into their Salamence. It looks fast as hell though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks like the Quake logo to me, which is a good thing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 8, 2014)

Salamence looks like he's wearing a hang-glider attached by backpack straps. Pretty lame design


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 8, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> The impossible task of Hidden Power Ice.



Tynamo cannot learn Hidden Power, according to the HP checker in Anistar City. Therefore I cannot tell what type it may be if they could


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 8, 2014)

Who the hell was in charge of making Lopunny a mega?
"Hmm, we hate it when fans draws porn of our characters. Let's promote one of the most obviously sexualised Pokemon we ever created and see what happens!"


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2014)

They... they removed the flying type from a Pokemon that is both a bird and cloud


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They... they removed the flying type from a Pokemon that is both a bird and cloud


Winona isn't gonna be happy!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Winona isn't gonna be happy!


"The Pokemon League Committee says I'm not allowed to evolve my Pokemon. [noparse][/noparse]"

Also, after getting a better look at it, Mega Lopunny is just straight up Cammy.


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Who the hell was in charge of making Lopunny a mega?
> "Hmm, we hate it when fans draws porn of our characters. Let's promote one of the most obviously sexualised Pokemon we ever created and see what happens!"


To be fair the only reason Nintendo ran a Cease & desist on Paheal was because their images were showing up on Google ' s page 1. And they didn't even ask them to take the images down.

I think the opposite is true. @_@


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know how to feel about Salamence's design. I never really liked his first one. His wings have always been too simple. They're just crescent moons really. 

So his Mega form is just a giant Crescent moon with...a backpack? Honestly, you sorta have to throw the dice when you hope for a pokemon to get a mega. 50% chance of getting something cool, 50% chance of getting something silly. I do like his head atleast. 

Altaria's is quite what I expected. Fluffier clouds and a beard. I'm rather apathetic. Never thought they'd give Lopunny a Mega. Interesting.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

And now Mega Manectric seems more cool or less bad.
Salamence looks like some form of Batmobile to me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 8, 2014)

This is what LazyGamer said about Lopunny



> Fun fact: Lopunny appears to be a caricature of a Playboy Bunny, although I might have just made that all up, so sit down Furries.


Great, we had a shout-out.

Also, it looks as if Salamance needs to be unfolded like a transformer.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Normal/Fighting MegaLopunny with Scrappy?


That is a perfect type/ability combination - once you remove Ghost from the equation Fighting is SE on everything that resists Normal while Normal is neutral on everything that resists Fighting.  (Then there's the STAB on both!)



Cyberra said:


> Tynamo cannot learn Hidden Power, according to the HP checker in Anistar City.


Neither can Smeargle -- oh, wait...  (presumably because neither Tynamo nor Smeargle can use the Hidden Power TM)



SirRob said:


> They... they removed the flying type from a Pokemon that is both a bird and cloud


And with it, the weakness to Rock and (4x) Ice....


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

So what does Dragon/Fairy resist? Fire, water, electric, grass, fighting, dark, bug and a complete negation of dragon types. It may have a weakness to ice, poison and steel but it's still a lot more resilient now. Altaria even has hyper voice as an egg move, so it'll be able to hit hard as well. I also bet it gets a defensive boost. I'm so gonna grab one when I can.


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2014)

Nintendo's doing that Yugioh thing. Answer broken monsters with even more broken monsters.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyber it can when it evolves but I jokingly said that!
Anyone care for a battle? I highly improved now, compared to me last time.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Distorted battle?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

That was pretty good. I shouldn't have waited to use my Charizard like I did. You did well.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks first time I used an Empoleon. I got lucky and got it for a Bisharp.
You did very well yourself.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

If you wanted to, you could've ravaged my team with that Aegislash. I was surprised that you stopped at one swords dance. If your opponent gives you an inch, rip em a new one.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

I wanted to have fun though lol.
Its why I didn't switch out Gardevoir either.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 8, 2014)

That's all good then. I seem to forget that people play in different manners. Xp


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup I'm guilty of that as well.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 9, 2014)

Lawrence said:


> Cyber it can when it evolves but I jokingly said that!
> Anyone care for a battle? I highly improved now, compared to me last time.



I have a 2IV tynamo you can play with. The 5IV female, though, I'm keeping for shiny breeding.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2014)

What a tease! Showing Milotic on the same page as all those Mega Evolutions..! But apparently the magazine is just detailing its evolution method.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 9, 2014)

Distorted said:


> If you wanted to, you could've ravaged my team with that Aegislash. I was surprised that you stopped at one swords dance. If your opponent gives you an inch, rip em a new one.



I remember when somebody did just that - two Swords Dances, then an unanswered sweep with priority Shadow Sneak.

Rematch, I brought in my Pyroar and melted that weapon with Flamethrower.  Being part Normal really caught them off-guard.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have a 2IV tynamo you can play with. The 5IV female, though, I'm keeping for shiny breeding.


I gave up on HP Ice.
thank you though. 

I love Milotic. But I really hope it doesn't get a mega.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone got signature pokeballs? Most of mine are caught in Dusk Balls.
Speaking of, anyone interested in Breeject Dusk Ball Adamant Eevees with four egg moves?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess mine is Moon Ball Shinx (with elemental fangs and Double Kick). I have them up to 5IV - the coveted 6IV and/or shiny as yet eludes me.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 10, 2014)

I catch mine in whatever I have on hand or best matches their color, but before I got to the good pokeball shops I caught shinies in premiere balls. I just caught a shiny spearow in a nest ball b/c is goes nicely with the green and yellow


----------



## BRN (Aug 10, 2014)

You people make me look casual, and I've been humping these guys for _years. _


----------



## Weiss (Aug 10, 2014)

BRN said:


> You people make me look casual, and I've been humping these guys for _years. _


Very few worth touching though. 
Thank PokÃ©Amie for that.

Still trying for an Adamant Dusk Ball shimy Eevee.
Believe me when I say that if its IVs suck I'm trashing it. I'm also going to check a theory of mine.


----------



## Hooky (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone! DrDingo is teaching me how to EV train for the first time and he reckons that you guys might be able to help me design my first competitive team. So if you had any knowledge or advice to give, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

^ Yeah. I'm still a bit of a scrublord when it comes to putting a team together so I can't help 'im as much as I want to.
It definitely shows in the current battle competition; I'm losing a hell of a lot and I could do with a little assistance as well! XD


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 10, 2014)

Hooky said:


> Hello everyone! DrDingo is teaching me how to EV train for the first time and he reckons that you guys might be able to help me design my first competitive team. So if you had any knowledge or advice to give, I'd really appreciate it.



well it all really comes down to preference. you should consider which pokemon you want in the team and build around that. 
ill take myself or example.. i want to build a mono-type fire team. ill need to build around the fact that i will be weak to water, rock, and ground so id need to compensate. luckily, most fire types can learn grass type moves. id also want to consider a ninetales or mega charizard y because sun is always appreciated on a fire team. then there is this weakness to stealth rock, sso a rapid spinner torkoal or defog charizard(not available in gen6) will be needed. 

for your case, id try going with which pokemon you like to use. then consider all its strenghts and weaknesses. consider the type effectiveness also and create a balanced team with a lot of coverage. learnign which type of pokemon is commonly used also helps a lot. that way, youd know which pokemon you'd need to counter. like how there are a lot of talonflame users, prompting teams to have at least a bulky rock type to deal with it. 

also, consider which type of battle the team youre building is for. a team for singles isnt necessarily effective for doubles or triples or rotation. so keep that in mind too. 

then look for pokemon that synergies well with the pokemon ye chose. like how an all out physical sweeper would appreciate maybe a swords dance baton passer. or like having a bulky cleric to clear all of your status ailments. or having a wisher recover yer bulky staller. if you check out smogon, you can see there some team options and sets that are commonly (for the reason that they are effective) used. 
for example, from smogon:
"Noivern appreciates Rapid Spin or Defog support, as both of these moves can get rid of Stealth Rock, which Noivern is weak to. Forretress is a good option, as it provides nice type synergy with Noivern, can tank physical hits rather well, creates a VoltTurn core with Noivern, and can set up its own Stealth Rock. If you decide to run U-turn, a VoltTurn core is definitely a good idea. Some viable options include the aforementioned Forretress, Raikou, and Jolteon with Volt Switch, or Mienshao and Jirachi with U-turn. Jirachi also has nice type synergy with Noivern, similar to Forretress."


----------



## Weiss (Aug 10, 2014)

I feel I am halfway decent at battling.
I too may be of some assistance.
If you really want me to be of service, add me on FB the link is in my signature. Tell me in advance. I could hook you up.
187th egg still no shiny.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2014)

Hooky said:


> Hello everyone! DrDingo is teaching me how to EV train for the first time and he reckons that you guys might be able to help me design my first competitive team. So if you had any knowledge or advice to give, I'd really appreciate it.


Gale Wings Talonflame, Mega Kangaskhan, Mixed Aegislash, Rotom-W, Garchomp, and a mascot.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 10, 2014)

Why do people underestimate Mega Manectric? :-/


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 11, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaand that's my second shiny spearow >.< Into wonder trade it goes... I wanted a rufflet


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2014)

Zubat is sadly my most common gift.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 11, 2014)

Much excite. 
[video=youtube_share;hFZuWPXPcyI]http://youtu.be/hFZuWPXPcyI[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Much excite.
> [video=youtube_share;hFZuWPXPcyI]http://youtu.be/hFZuWPXPcyI[/video]


Yeah... Forget competitive battling. I was alwys better at the contests anyways.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2014)

The last time Mega Salamence "joined the battle" he started singing a 1990's song.  So remember, folks, either it's official or you don't watch it.  In my case, I'm not watching it anyway, media blackout time.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 11, 2014)

So it seems we're getting a Shiny Beldum with Metagross' stone.
Aww yeah!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2014)

All that work trying to breed my own shiny wasted lol.
Anyone looking forward to be a fellow Coordinator with me?
I hope we can battle for ribbons over wifi.
Seems like the are gonna be done like how the anime depicted them.
Maybe a Grand Festival too?


----------



## Hooky (Aug 11, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> well it all really comes down to preference. you should consider which pokemon you want in the team and build around that.
> ill take myself or example.. i want to build a mono-type fire team. ill need to build around the fact that i will be weak to water, rock, and ground so id need to compensate. luckily, most fire types can learn grass type moves. id also want to consider a ninetales or mega charizard y because sun is always appreciated on a fire team. then there is this weakness to stealth rock, sso a rapid spinner torkoal or defog charizard(not available in gen6) will be needed.
> 
> for your case, id try going with which pokemon you like to use. then consider all its strenghts and weaknesses. consider the type effectiveness also and create a balanced team with a lot of coverage. learnign which type of pokemon is commonly used also helps a lot. that way, youd know which pokemon you'd need to counter. like how there are a lot of talonflame users, prompting teams to have at least a bulky rock type to deal with it.
> ...


That's a lot of information you've given me. Thanks. I have a few meta-ideas of team possibilities but nothing solid yet. This'll really help.



Lawrence said:


> I feel I am halfway decent at battling.
> I too may be of some assistance.
> If you really want me to be of service, add me on FB the link is in my signature. Tell me in advance. I could hook you up.
> 187th egg still no shiny.


Nice. Thanks for the offer! Now I just need FB.


SirRob said:


> Gale Wings Talonflame, Mega Kangaskhan, Mixed Aegislash, Rotom-W, Garchomp, and a mascot.


I guess that's the standard formula for success. I don't know, I'd kind of like something different -something a little clever. I might just end up using that template though.

I suppose another main problem is strategical thinking. That isn't really my area at all. Particularly since what I do know from the games is barely enough to mention. I don't really know if pointers can be given on something like this but I thought I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2014)

Battle, learn, adapt, evolve.


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2014)

You must slam your face into brick walls a sufficient number of times to learn for yourself that face is not very effective against wall. Locate more walls. Slam face. This is the process of becoming Ash Ketchup.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 11, 2014)

Hooky said:


> That's a lot of information you've given me. Thanks. I have a few meta-ideas of team possibilities but nothing solid yet. This'll really help.
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks for the offer! Now I just need FB.
> ...



Here's how I created one of my teams:
I want to make a team based on shirokuma cafe. So the core members of my team will be pangoro for joukin panda, beartic for shirokuma, and then ursaring for grizzly. Note that all 3 are weak to fighting type. In this case, I can give beartic and ursaring play rough to deal with them. Since I will be out sped by most fighting types (lucario, Infernape,* blaziken, and such) I need to invest eV and iv on speed. I mm ay also want to use swift swim ability of beartic to boost speed in the rain. That would mean I'd need a rain dancer. I figured empoleon for penguin. And with steel typing, I might want to invest in defensive stats and make him bulky water. With aqua ring, he'd make for a good wall with decent recovery. Not the best bulky water type but it should do the job. And with pangoro weak to fairies,* empoleon is a welcome addition to the team. But he is still weak to fighting types. So maybe I can have him hold a berry that weakens fighting types. I can also go for torkoal, blastoise or carracosta as tortoise (carracosta is a turtle but with slim picking itll do). And blastoise has the added advantage of mega evolving. So I may go for him instead. 

So far. My team consists of black belt pangoro, life orb beartic, flame orb ursaring, leftovers empoleon, blastoisinite blastoise. Now I need one more. I'm thinking of Infernape as mandrill to cover some grass and steel weakness. And of course he would have thunder punch for added coverage. Making him hold choice scarf or choice band works fine. 

Then all I did was test em out in battle. It's like trial an error. You see which how they do in actual battle and tweak some of their moves or items and such until you create a worthy team. And online, I found that this team works quite well. Not all the time but work fine for me. Just need a few priority moves here and there. But you get the idea. 

As for strategical thinking. Experience is the best teacher here. You just need to expose yerself to more battles. I'm having trouble with this myself but yeah.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2014)

I created my XY team by mixing both my favorites and top tier Pokemon, while considering each Pokemon's roles and how they assist each other and defend against common threats. It was a big fail, so just go with the team I mentioned. [noparse][/noparse]
If you're playing Smogon though, you can't use that team, since they ban everything. They banned friggin' Baton Pass chains.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If you're playing Smogon though, you can't use that team, since they ban everything. They banned friggin' Baton Pass chains.



No items. Fox only. Final destination! U:<<<


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No items. Fox only. Final destination! U:<<<


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz96eSYdFvc


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2014)

Yellow Fox you seem pretty savory in a fight.
Mind clashing against me?


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, looks like two new mega evos were accidentally leaked by the Korean website: Audino and Slowbro.
Holy crap, I can't believe my luck! I have a shiny Audino with good nature and stats just lying around in my PC!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a dream that Yveltal was trying to destroy the world so I had to kill him. Now that I think about it if I killed it the world would be destroyed anyway since Yvetal absorbs all life when it dies. ._. Why to go brain.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2014)

BRN said:


> This is the process of becoming Ash Ketchup.



...Who's Ash Ketchup?

I think that flying safari was getting sick of me... I went in today to try again for rufflet, and after only two encounters one pops up. That safari was definitely saying "FINE. Here's your rufflet. now go away!"


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 12, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I had a dream that Yveltal was trying to destroy the world so I had to kill him. Now that I think about it if I killed it the world would be destroyed anyway since Yvetal absorbs all life when it dies. ._. Why to go brain.


Your imagination must have gotten carried away.
Speaking of Yveltal, I named it Shinigami. Obviously.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, looks like two new mega evos were accidentally leaked by the Korean website: Audino and Slowbro.
> Holy crap, I can't believe my luck! I have a shiny Audino with good nature and stats just lying around in my PC!





Spoiler



I love how Mega Slowbro's like, uhhh, uhh... a little help guys? :<


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Mega Slowbro's like, uhhh, uhh... a little help guys? :<


It's like Quilladin all over again!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2014)

I gotta see them.
Yveltal, Lugia, and Giratina are like the only Legendaries I'd ever use. I miss them.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone here do pokemon cards? Cuz ive got the ancient mew error card ;3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 12, 2014)

Smogon's sleep clause rule always irked me and now the baton pass ban? They really dislike fun. Good thing they're nobodies so everyone can just play how they want. 

Audino's Mega looks super cute except for that fluff in its face. I wanna brush it off its chin. Slowbro's looks................................................dumb. Is...is...that the joke?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxeo said:


> Anyone here do pokemon cards? Cuz ive got the ancient mew error card ;3



I don't think anyone actually plays it anymore just collect. Everyone's into yugioh or magic.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2014)

Really dumb. Like someone help!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

Slowbro is...
http://media3.giphy.com/media/srR9MduYcqMEw/giphy.gif

Audino however is adorable!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 12, 2014)

I saw someone design a way cooler one for slowking. 






Nintendo...we're all the fuck outta good ideas.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 12, 2014)

It'd be cool if they reached out to fans for ideas. There are some really awesome ideas and illustrations around the net.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 12, 2014)

Didn't they try that before in a sweepstakes thing? I dunno. I was like 10 or something.
They make really good evolutions too. I mean no one cares about dunsparce, but the fandom has made some epic evolutions for it. I bet if nintendo did something with it dunsparce would become popular. That goes for other pokemans that don't have evolutions.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> It'd be cool if they reached out to fans for ideas. There are some really awesome ideas and illustrations around the net.


The volume of submissions would be ridiculous, and I really don't think there's a lack of creativity in the new designs. I honestly think that if there was a contest for a new Pokemon design, it'd be more work than actually just coming up with a design internally.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 12, 2014)

I think it would be a fun idea for the kids and the professionals. And hey, one of the kids could say "One day, I'll make a pokemon that people enjoy!"


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2014)

.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I honestly think that if there was a contest for a new Pokemon design, it'd be more work than actually just coming up with a design internally.


Not the same _kind_ of work, but the massive volume of submissions, the reviewing and administration of it all . . . egad, would not want.  It's easier for them to commission other designers _in the industry_ than merely to ask the public cloud.

On the other hand, if they went the Comcept route and publically posted conceptual ideas for the public to vote on, that would be more structured and organized.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 12, 2014)

There are so many memes about Mega Slowbro already, but none about Mega Audino.
But I'm strangely more pumped for the latter.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> On the other hand, if they went the Comcept route and publically posted conceptual ideas for the public to vote on, that would be more structured and organized.


Maybe, but then you'll get a lot of people who will be like, "I want them all!" People like me. [noparse][/noparse]

I was pumped for Mega Slowbro since it's a massive wall that can heal and set itself up without having to worry about critical hits, but it's more likely going to act as setup bait.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Mega Slowbro is seriously the best designed mega ever. It makes me so happy just looking at it. It has become the sad crying clown in an iron lung of the pokemon world. I can't wait to make a team around it.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2014)

Where's Arceus when you need him?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're in NA, you can get Heracross or Pinsir through Mystery Gift, depending on your version.
Seemed competitively viable at first, but the IVs seem to be random.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2014)

So Audino would be the first Gen 5er to get a Mega, then?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2014)

I want Crobat and Galvantula to get megas so freaking bad. Also, my 3DS's hinge is breaking. :'(


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

The bar code on my 3DS is like 30 degrees off from where it should be. That's a badge of honor for me. Part of the D-Pad is tearing off, too. How does that even happen?! I thought it was a solid piece!


----------



## Distorted (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys are rough. Mine's still pretty good. Even still have the plastic over the barcode. I have a bad habit of leaving it in sleep mode though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The bar code on my 3DS is like 30 degrees off from where it should be. That's a badge of honor for me. Part of the D-Pad is tearing off, too. How does that even happen?! I thought it was a solid piece!



My red/black DS Lite has a small crack on the hinge.  And the serial number sticker on the back side is long since worn out, slid out of place, and become lost.

My 3DS, whatever coating is on the D-pad to protect it is starting to chip off the top.  On the right side, one of the edges along the hinge shows some coating worn away (looks sort of like a thin white stripe).


----------



## Misomie (Aug 14, 2014)

Distorted said:


> You guys are rough. Mine's still pretty good. Even still have the plastic over the barcode. I have a bad habit of leaving it in sleep mode though.



I'm very gentle with mine. However 3,000+ hours of playtime will start to cause wear and tear (this is only including the top games and apps I use, the sytem is a few months over a year old). Also leaving it constantly on it totally safe as it has the same battery as a cellphone and was designed to be left on. Enjoy leaving it on, lol. I had to peel the plastic off the barcode because it was started to peel away and collect dirt. Looked absolutely dreadful and disgusting. 

Mine has a scratched touch screen (buffing before applying protective layer scratched it more), worn paint (from taking it in and out of it's case), and now the broken chip on the hinge. It was just a hairline scratch for ages (showed up soon after I got it actually, it always made a weird popping sound when closing) but broke last week and got worse each time the system was opened or closed. It popped off. Should have it fixed tomorrow though. In the future I'm replacing the damaged parts (I'm thinking of mismatching shell colors, a purple shell casing with the original buttons will go great with the cobalt blue) and giving it a clear full-body skin. 

Otherwise it's in great condition. Faded serial code, all buttons functioning, and D-pad in perfect condition (my brother's 3DS has a D-pad that's peeling). My circle pad does seem a tad loose but I can always replace that if it breaks.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The volume of submissions would be ridiculous, and I really don't think there's a lack of creativity in the new designs. I honestly think that if there was a contest for a new Pokemon design, it'd be more work than actually just coming up with a design internally.


I think I read somewhere that Spinarak was created by kids. Can't remember where.


----------



## BRN (Aug 14, 2014)

My original DS 's gunmetal paint has worn off in some places, but it's the touch screen that's fucked; it stopped responding correctly, and one of my friends suggested I should use a screw and apply pressure. 'cos clearly, the problem was that my stylus wasn't precise enough, and that I wasn't pressing hard enough. Hah.

My delicious Yveltal 3DS, however, is still in great condition. I treat it well, because its gorgeous. :3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I think I read somewhere that Spinarak was created by kids. Can't remember where.


I did some snooping, and it looks like that was false information on Bulbapedia that's been taken down.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 14, 2014)

After two years of having it, my 3DS' only problem is the Stick. It was peeling until I super glued it shut.
 I blame the Lumiose penny trick. That'll do it.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 14, 2014)

I never use the Lumiose coin trick... I just bike back and forth down Route 7 through town onto the end of Route 5 when I hatch eggs. 

Got my shiny moon ball umbreon  The ball fits him so well. Working on Tynamo now, and checking out a new ground safari. Hoping to find a nincada


----------



## Weiss (Aug 14, 2014)

Coolio haha.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on what would be a good nature for an eelektross?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 15, 2014)

His speed suuuuuuuuuuuuucks so Quiet does well.
I got one like that if your interested.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree. It has mixed offensive stats with base 115 attack and 105 Sp. attack but has a base 50 speed stat. It'd probably be best to go Brave or Quiet.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 15, 2014)

*makes a note* I'm finding plenty of 6IV female tynamo; I'm sure I'll find one with one of those natures at some point


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2014)

[


----------



## Weiss (Aug 16, 2014)

The nightmare...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

[yt]HEHTG8LfA-k[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Aug 16, 2014)

She sounds heavenly. Nice song.

Edit:
I've been doing horribly on the Battle Spot lately. I can't focus for anything it seems.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish I could've gone, but I'm just happy that there was a concert dedicated to Pokemon music.

I'm sure Battle Spot is now exclusively competitive players. I don't think it's a matter of you getting worse, it's just that the level of play's gone up.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 16, 2014)

I suppose so. I did have a couple of questionable fights though. Like the trainer with the Diancie. I was trying to figure out how in the world did they get it. But it went down easily with a flash cannon.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I suppose so. I did have a couple of questionable fights though. Like the trainer with the Diancie. I was trying to figure out how in the world did they get it. But it went down easily with a flash cannon.


I think Diancie's out in Japan, isn't it? I know its movie is.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 17, 2014)

Found a random shiny butterfree in the FS today while trying to see what the third 'mon in one of my bug safaris was (turned out to be vivillon). Also found my fourth shiny pinsir in another safari (popped up while I was getting shot to bits by Prometheans in Halo 4) and dumped it into the GTS. Got an entei.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think Diancie's out in Japan, isn't it? I know its movie is.



I didn't think that it was yet. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 17, 2014)

Found my 6IV brave female tynamo. Now everstoning for a brave nature.

Does anyone have a steel safari with bronzong in it that I can get into, please?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 17, 2014)

I got a Diance from my friend.
Japan event only so I believe its out.
You know what gets my wheels turning? 
Chansey and Togekuss. Decided to add them and oh boy they are wonderful.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, Diancie has been out for ages. Street value is a tad too high for my tastes still. If it's name is Japanese it's legit/a clone. If it's name is not it was Powersaved. However they are freely traded over wifi now (before it was local only).


----------



## chocomage (Aug 17, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Does anyone have a steel safari with bronzong in it that I can get into, please?



You summoned me?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2014)

chocomage said:


> You summoned me?



 You have a bronzong safari? Can I add you to my friends list? Please?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 18, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, Diancie has been out for ages. Street value is a tad too high for my tastes still. If it's name is Japanese it's legit/a clone. If it's name is not it was Powersaved. However they are freely traded over wifi now (before it was local only).


Lol yep. Thanks to you Misomie...


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2014)

I've never even seen a diancie, and I'm not likely to get one, either...


----------



## chocomage (Aug 18, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> You have a bronzong safari? Can I add you to my friends list? Please?



Sure! I can get online now if you want my third pokemon too. FC 3136-6884-6714


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2014)

chocomage said:


> Sure! I can get online now if you want my third pokemon too. FC 3136-6884-6714



^_^ Thank you


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

I noticed this while looking at Smogon tiers:
Bisharp is OU, but nobody really seems to use it on Pokemon Showdown. Quite a shame, because he's awesome.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2014)

What the heck is Smogon? I've heard of it but have no clue what it is


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Koffing in German


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> What the heck is Smogon? I've heard of it but have no clue what it is


Koffing as it's known in Germany.
But also it's a competitive battling site that puts Pokemon into a tier system.
It kinda works.


----------



## BRN (Aug 18, 2014)

Yanmega's kinda hot.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 18, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yanmega's kinda hot.



The shit? lol


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yanmega's kinda hot.


As the legendary 'AnimalFucker', you were gonna say that sooner or later.
I like Yanmega gijinkas, personally.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2014)

BRN said:


> Yanmega's kinda hot.


Do you have pictures? ...Wanna share?


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly, if there's one Pokemon that's hot, it's Lopunny. Playboy bunny FTW!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 18, 2014)

You all know how I roll...
I think I need to return to that profile pic.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

[yt]Zuzpo7ZYCxU[/yt]


----------



## Misomie (Aug 19, 2014)

Duuuuuuude! I just realized that Siebold is a chef who uses a Shrimp as one of his pokemon. He's also a water trainer. You cook shrimp and lobster by boiling them. Just found it super ironic.






http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39383859


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 19, 2014)

Ludicolo! I'd party with these guys.
This guy reminds me of hetalia for some reason.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 19, 2014)

Interesting piece Rob.
Misomie I love that pic.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 19, 2014)

Any one of you guy have an extra pokemon x gamestop code for that mega stone heracross event? And willing to give to this poor fox? I don't really have access to gamestop being way out here i  the other side of the globe. But it would really be appreciated if someone has one to give away. I don't really have anything of worth to offer. So this is like foxy begging. 

Maybe I can get you a detailed sketch of yer character to compensate..


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Any one of you guy have an extra pokemon x gamestop code for that mega stone heracross event? And willing to give to this poor fox? I don't really have access to gamestop being way out here i  the other side of the globe. But it would really be appreciated if someone has one to give away. I don't really have anything of worth to offer. So this is like foxy begging.
> 
> Maybe I can get you a detailed sketch of yer character to compensate..


What if i just gave you a Heracronite?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> What if i just gave you a Heracronite?



That would actually be really nice of you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't really have an attachment to items, since you can't transfer them across generations, and since they're easy to get. So I'd be happy to just toss it your way.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 19, 2014)

Would be easy for me too if I had the 2 games. Hehe. Sadly only got x cuz of mega char x. 

And thanks.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

Uhh let's set up a time. Tomorrow's gonna be a big, scary day for me, but I'll probably be available at night, EST.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 20, 2014)

Sure thing. 9 pm or 10 pm est sound good to you? I'm already awake by then so no prob for me.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 20, 2014)

I have both Gen VI games, but only one 3DS, so while I do have access to all the version exclusives getting items from one to the other is gonna be a bitch (pardon my Klingon). And I _hate_ in-life events... here in Canada they're done at the EB Games stores, and there isn't one within 100 miles of where I live. Closest one I know of is in Halifax, over 400 miles away. I miss out on a lot because of that.

 Shiny tynamo acquired... I thought it'd be harder to see, since shiny tynamo is a real pain to spot in Gen V, but that dark orange stripe is really noticeable.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Sure thing. 9 pm or 10 pm est sound good to you? I'm already awake by then so no prob for me.


Yup, 9 is fine!


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I have both Gen VI games, but only one 3DS, so while I do have access to all the version exclusives getting items from one to the other is gonna be a bitch (pardon my Klingon).


But 'bitch' isn't a Klingon word! 

Ahem. Well, you have two options - if you have Pokemon Bank you can shuffle 'mons between games using it, but it doesn't count as trading (i.e. for trade-based evolutions). Or you can put one on the GTS from one game and trade on the other, but you'd better request something that nobody else is likely to actually have so they don't snap it up before you do.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 20, 2014)

I only opened this thread to see if there was any mention of pachirisu.

[yt]Bk-su0AOm3g[/yt]

[yt]lVTTexWAh9k[/yt]

Bonus picture referring to second round.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 20, 2014)

So that's what a real battle looks like? And dafuq is up with that Pachirisu? A Leaf Storm AND a Draco Meteor. I don't know anything anymore....


----------



## BRN (Aug 20, 2014)

Hahaha, wow! That damn squirrel. 

Made it all the way to my Elite4 back in Sinnoh... those were the days.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 20, 2014)

Found another one


----------



## Weiss (Aug 20, 2014)

What started the Pachirisu?

I hate Pikachu but I kinda dig the Meteor Mash one. Its got a style like me.

I wish Eevee got to cosplay.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently found my old gameboy pocket today. Once i buy it of ebay i am so going to play gen1 again, maybe buy LSDJ while im at it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay Mister Yellow Fox, I'm gonna be on the lookout for you for the next hour or so.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm online now. So we could trade right now if ye want. 

Edit: Thanks so much SirRob.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

Remember, that Lickitung represents my feelings towards you.

Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 20, 2014)

I shall put him to good use so as not to waste yer feelings.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

That Lickitung was actually pretty hard earned-- It's got its hidden ability. I've been trying to get every hidden ability Pokemon available through hordes. Turns out, I had already gotten one through some other means, and it was in the bank without me realizing it. I was gonna wonder trade it, but I forgot.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 20, 2014)

Horde hidden abilities are quite troublesome to get. Before I realized the role play and skill swap moves were viable, I tried catching one and seeing if I was lucky enough to get the hidden ability one. Lol. 
That houndour I gave ye is the result of one horde where I had to guess. Lol. Hehe. Finally bred it with 4 egg moves and hasty nature inside a premier ball.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the most troublesome one is probably the one I'm stuck on now-- Sudowoodo. It's a pain to even get that guy to appear.

Oh! The Houndour has a hidden ability too? Cool! [noparse][/noparse] Seems like a super rare guy, Houndoom's one of my favorites so maybe I'll do something with it!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 20, 2014)

I remember the time when I was completing my PokÃ©dex.  I spent an entire week just to get one to show up. Lol

Yeah. Been breeding houndour like crazy last time. Was trying to get a good mega houndoom build. Houndoom is also one of my favorites. Well.  I like fire types so yeah. XD


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 21, 2014)

What's the best nature for houndoom? I have a 6IV timid moon ball female to breed a shiny with

And I do not have pokebank.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a cheap way to catch HA Zubats~

Throw up a Substitute and wait for one to try and hit you. I used Talonflame I think and those that had infiltrator often got burned and were easy to spot. Use a soundproof mon to avoid freaking supersonic.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 21, 2014)

NEWSFLASH! (Highlight to see for some reason)
It has been announced that a special stream is to be held on August 26th at 10pm JST (2pm BST, 9am EDT) called Monthly Famitsu feat. PokÃ©mon Special on NicoNico. It is not known what this project is, whether it's a game, a new manga etc., but they say it's a surprising announcement. This stream will be hosted by Ayana Tsubaki & Bunbun-maru and features special guests Tsunekazu Ishihara, president of The PokÃ©mon Company, as well as Nobuhiko Okamoto & Aoi Yuuki, who voiced Iris in the anime, and two currently unknown special guests.
-From Serebii.net


----------



## Misomie (Aug 22, 2014)

Powersaves can edit IVs now. :<


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a female meowth in not-a-plain-pokeball they'd be willing to trade? I have 6IV male honedge, drifloon, aron, togepi, tynamo, and riolu I can trade for one.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 22, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Powersaves can edit IVs now. :<


Well, users of Battle Spot are right royally fucked...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 22, 2014)

TRIPPY
[video=youtube;gyrkENqw7Eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyrkENqw7Eg[/video]


----------



## Distorted (Aug 22, 2014)

Am.....am I high right now? What did I just watch? And why do I want to train a Slowpoke?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.pokemon.jp/special/yadon_paradise/fishing/


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Am.....am I high right now?


Best. reply. ever.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 23, 2014)

*sighs and gives up on trying to get any help here, either on finding the best nature for a moon ball shiny mega houndoom, or a female meowth in a ball that's not a plain pokeball. wanders off*


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2014)

I just bred my first 6iv mon. Tis a Squirtle.

@Cyberra- Sorry for late reply, but you are going to want to run Timid or Modest for Houndoom. As for Meowth, I'd totally help but I don't have Pokebank so I can't go catch one and send it to XY. You can hit me up when I buy it though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I just bred my first 6iv mon. Tis a Squirtle.


Mine was a Smeargle.  Except the IVs were all 0 instead of all 31.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been toying with breeding a Vanilluxe and realized how much they messed up on its shiny. They should have made it brown or pink or even green or orange. Making it look like a different flavor would have been adorable.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 24, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @Cyberra- Sorry for late reply, but you are going to want to run Timid or Modest for Houndoom.



The breeding female I have is timid; I'll put the everstone on her when I start breeding


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

Only a couple of months until the new Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire games are released. I was wondering what mega-evolutions everyone was most looking forward to in the new games?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats odd.
Welp, anyone got any breeject Lucario with egg moves?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> Only a couple of months until the new Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire games are released. I was wondering what mega-evolutions everyone was most looking forward to in the new games?



I love Sceptile's mega evolution, but I'll be getting mah mudkip on. Hopefully I'll get it on time so I can get the shiny Beldum with its mega stone. I kinda like mega alteria because it's suuuuuuuper fluffy.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 24, 2014)

You telling me its furbait?!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 26, 2014)

The Battle Maison sucks. This was my 41st battle: NG6G - WWWW - WWW9 - CJ57


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 26, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I love Sceptile's mega evolution, but I'll be getting mah mudkip on. Hopefully I'll get it on time so I can get the shiny Beldum with its mega stone. I kinda like mega alteria because it's suuuuuuuper fluffy.



I love water-types, so I too will be selecting Mudkip. I've chosen the water-type starter in every game that I've played. I think Mega Audino is so cute! I never had Audino on my team before, but after seeing its mega-evolution I might give it a go.

Has everyone already selected their preferred team to play?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2014)

[yt]p7Cs4L1JALY[/yt]

(currently Arcade only)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> (currently Arcade only)


So slow.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 26, 2014)

Hatched a Shiny HP Ice Joltik today.
Take that Rob!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh shit double post!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 26, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> I love water-types, so I too will be selecting Mudkip. I've chosen the water-type starter in every game that I've played. I think Mega Audino is so cute! I never had Audino on my team before, but after seeing its mega-evolution I might give it a go.
> 
> Has everyone already selected their preferred team to play?



Not really it changes depending on what I get. I know for sure that I would love to have Typhlosion and Swampert with me.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

Well then, this could be a good bit of merchandise to pick up someday: http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2014/08/24-1/pokmon-gets-a-new-monopoly-set-this-month


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

I heard a rumor that the original Lavender Town used a binaural tone that drove Japanese kids to commit suicide. Is that true or not?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I heard a rumor that the original Lavender Town used a binaural tone that drove Japanese kids to commit suicide. Is that true or not?



That's just a creepypasta.
But if I've done research right, that the original Lavender Town was pitched an octave higher and had to be changed due to it being able to cause headaches or whatever.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> That's just a creepypasta.
> But if I've done research right, that the original Lavender Town was pitched an octave higher and had to be changed due to it being able to cause headaches or whatever.


You're right. I myself have heard both versions and noticed a slightly higher pitch in the Japanese version. It kinda hurt, actually.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol creepypasta.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Lol creepypasta.


Creepypasta is love. Creepypasta is life.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 26, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Creepypasta is love. Creepypasta is life.



Alright, so I was tricked. But Lavender Town still is creepy, and was probably the most memorable track off of the original soundtrack.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Alright, so I was tricked. But Lavender Town still is creepy, and was probably the most memorable track off of the original soundtrack.


For a game on the Gameboy, it's surprising that a track can still have such an impact today.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 27, 2014)

I take it no one has a female meowth in an apricorn ball they'd be willing to trade?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 27, 2014)

I recently realized that my Sycther from a HG run is female and was caught in a Sport Ball. I'm thinking of breeding a competitive Sycther next. Anyone interested in one of the rare ball babies? X3


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I recently realized that my Sycther from a HG run is female and was caught in a Sport Ball. I'm thinking of breeding a competitive Sycther next. Anyone interested in one of the rare ball babies? X3



*raises a hand*


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

I had to replace my stolen DS, so my new code is 0662-4993-0499. If you did add me again could you please post or send me a note. My pokemon game was also stolen so I don't if I replace it or wait for the new ones, any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd wait for the new ones, it's only three months away.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2014)

Just bred my first ever flawless Pokemon yesterday - a Shinx. I must've had him judged 3-4 times before believing it....


----------



## BRN (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoho, the Luxray of your dreams, Strata. Hope she's female Next time.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't know Stratadrake liked Luxray in that way. :razz:
I guess that's one more thing we have in common!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 27, 2014)

Jesus christ this layout is hard!
I need IVs in HP, Special Attack, Special Defense, & Speed!

Give me karma!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 27, 2014)

I think i might of came up with a good theory here, it might work.ash is red's father. As far as i can see, in the older illustrations red has an uncanny likeness to ash and in the manga, the two also look relatable.  Then look at reds mom from origin, at first she reminded me of Serena, but Serena's hair looks thicker so my guess is its either Serena but her hair changed or someone not yet introduced. Another thing to think about is that red chose charmander because his father named after the warmth that he wanted red to have, ash has always been that type to say things like that. Also in the games and origins, brock and misty appear to look older to the point of an adult. Professor oak, who appears to be suffering with what i guess is dementia has gotten to the point then that he can't tell what blue's name is where as in the anime,oak is just a little crazy. I could also guess that red's father must of been a very well known pokemon trainer. Ash, has been on TV hundreds of times and is considered one of the most well known trainers in the pokemon world ( although they never seem to show it ). What do you guys think on this? It seems like a possibility.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I think i might of came up with a good theory here, it might work.ash is red's father. As far as i can see, in the older illustrations red has an uncanny likeness to ash and in the manga, the two also look relatable.  Then look at reds mom from origin, at first she reminded me of Serena, but Serena's hair looks thicker so my guess is its either Serena but her hair changed or someone not yet introduced. Another thing to think about is that red chose charmander because his father named after the warmth that he wanted red to have, ash has always been that type to say things like that. Also in the games and origins, brock and misty appear to look older to the point of an adult. Professor oak, who appears to be suffering with what i guess is dementia has gotten to the point then that he can't tell what blue's name is where as in the anime,oak is just a little crazy. I could also guess that red's father must of been a very well known pokemon trainer. Ash, has been on TV hundreds of times and is considered one of the most well known trainers in the pokemon world ( although they never seem to show it ). What do you guys think on this? It seems like a possibility.


I've found one flaw instantly: Professor Oak is Blue's grandfather, not his great-grandfather. Though, Gary's parents could have had another kid later on, I suppose.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I've found one flaw instantly: Professor Oak is Blue's grandfather, not his great-grandfather. Though, Gary's parents could have had another kid later on, I suppose.



My guess here would be that blue refers to oak as his granddad but is probably a great granddad ( if master roshi is allowed to live that old then so should professor oak. Another thing to mention is that professor oak used to travel in time, so he might of gone missing for a few years before reappearing years later still being younger.)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

Oak is likely Ash's father. Spending all that time with his mom n all... giving him special treatment. The mans a pimp V: so its not that far of a stretch that blue IS his grandson... just illegitimate which is why oak doesn't recognize him or know him. One of those kids show up on your doorstep going "Daddy!" sort of deals. Oak be sowing his wild oats everywhere~ lol


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

Oak is everyone's father. He's the Adam of Pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 27, 2014)

I just had an awesome idea~ A tournament in honor of Omega and Alpha~ Instead though, how about it's a team thing? The players split down th middle and compete tournament style in best 2/3 matches. Each memeber earns points for the team by winning a match (so even the defeated can contribute to the team). So to prevent the other team from scoring, one would have two win two matches in a row. Brackets will then emerge and the high scorers will fight high scorers while low scorers will fight low scorers to keep the matches fair (First round will be pretty random though). After a certain (decided) amount of rounds (no elimination) the game will come to the end and everyone on the winning team wins. Teammates can help each other by lending items or pokemon should someone not have the time to breed a team (lending is not required but can be allowed as you want your team to win). It'd also be interesting if we were restricted to gen 3 pokemon but that depends on what you guys think. Sooo.... Would anyone be interested in something like this? Team Alpha vs Team Omega?


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

Was there another theory that Ash's father could have been Giovanni?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 27, 2014)

Eeveelutions enter Pokken tournament






@misomie I wouldn't mind joining in. I wasn't able to join the last little cup tournament ye guys held so maybe I can join this one. If my schedule allows.  Lol.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Eeveelutions enter Pokken tournament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some ripped anthros.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

Missed one.


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Missed one.



My eyes... it burns!!!!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 27, 2014)

Crumble said:


> My eyes... it burns!!!!


This.
IV codes back up tomorrow apparently.
Our hard work instantly demolished.

Quite hilarious. :-/
My pokemon's worth forfeit.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 28, 2014)

I was actually ok with Powersave. Not anymore. What's the point in trading my IVed mon for others now? There is none now. You suck Powersave.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 28, 2014)

So I'm not a competitive Pokemon battler at all. Can someone explain this Powersave talk that's being thrown around to me please?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So I'm not a competitive Pokemon battler at all. Can someone explain this Powersave talk that's being thrown around to me please?



Power save is the hacking device for X and Y. They can now be used to edit the IVs of pokemon to produce overpowered competitive pokemon for no effort, which annoys the snot out of everyone who takes the time to carefully breed their teams.

I guess it's safe to assume that no one here has a spare apricorn ball female meowth to trade?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 28, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I guess it's safe to assume that no one here has a spare apricorn ball female meowth to trade?



Not until I get Pokebank. If ya wire me $10 I can buy my subscription and catch a Meowth in your choice of ball (Kinda serious but mainly joking).

I do plan to buy Pokebank. Eventually. When I have spare money. XP 
Maybe I'll have it in a few more weeks, I dunno.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder how you others feel?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2014)

BRN said:


> Hoho, the Luxray of your dreams, Strata. Hope she's female Next time.



No, it's actually good that Polaris is a male, because I can crossbreed him with anything in the Field group (Eeveelutions, Lucarios, Absol, etc.) -- which I've already bred up to 5IV -- and be pretty much guaranteed a 5IV offspring every time (with 1/32 chance of being 6IV flawless).


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 29, 2014)

Blah blah blah game theory
Blah blah blah IVs
Blah Blah Blah luxray
Did I just see a buff sylveon?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone have a normal safari with teddiursa, or a psychic safari with drowzee and/or xatu?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Woah~ Powersave actually does something cool. It's called Sage Rotom. It has Hydro Pump, Overheat, Leaf Storm, and Volt Switch and is in Rotom Wash's form.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> pokken



_>carefully creating a lovely pixel edit
>saving it as a jpg_

all of my sads

Edit: aha, better version but still jpg :[


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Blah blah blah game theory
> Blah blah blah IVs
> Blah Blah Blah luxray
> Did I just see a buff sylveon?



You're welcome :3


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Guys~ Need need need need:

http://kotaku.com/nintendo-just-announced-a-new-3ds-1628389333

It's beautiful~ <3


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Reaaally not liking the practice of exclusive titles right off the bat.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't get a 3DSL right off the bat. This will be interesting.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Reaaally not liking the practice of exclusive titles right off the bat.



It has a new powerful software. Xenoblade wouldn't be able to run on the current systems because of how massive it's going to be. The other games mentioned are like how B2W2 communicates with the 3DS even though it's a DS game. Knowing Nintendo it's going to take awhile for more exclusives to come.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 29, 2014)

I just...fucking...brought an xl...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I just...fucking...brought an xl...


Well in Europe it's not coming out until 2015, so you're good.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

This update has beautiful timing for me. My 3DS is dying with its broken hinge (you can literally see the hinge as part of the case broke off) and scratches and chipped paint. I was going to give it a makeover and/or switch to a new 3DS (I was planning on one of the XY XLs) when this baby was announced. The timing is perfect for me as I have time to save up the money. I can always get my other systems later but this? I need it so bad. X3


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Guys~ Need need need need:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/nintendo-just-announced-a-new-3ds-1628389333
> 
> It's beautiful~ <3


It seems to be the same price as the current system, too, which is pretty great. I might get the XL model if it gets to European shores.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> It seems to be the same price as the current system, too, which is pretty great. I might get the XL model if it gets to European shores.



It also gets faceplates so no more having to worry about LEs:

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/new/kisekae/index.html


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It also gets faceplates so no more having to worry about LEs:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/new/kisekae/index.html


Hell yeah!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Hell yeah!



So far they're for the basic model only (did you see those transparent ones? reminds me of the glacier GB) but the XL is metallic apparently.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> So far they're for the basic model only (did you see those transparent ones? reminds me of the glacier GB) but the XL is metallic apparently.


Metallic? Nice.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm.... The thing with the N3DS is it uses a Micro SD. 

I can transfer all the data stored in my system (friend codes, Street Pass Plaza, rankings, ect) but will have difficulty transferring over Fire Emblem, Pokemon Y, and Donkey Kong. Redownloading from eShop (nintendo ID will be transfered so I can redownload) is a very real possibility for Y and Donkey Kong. Fire Emblem though.... I guess I can restart it and I haven't bought it's DLC yet so.... I dunno. I'll have to do more research to see if I can just copy it over or something.

Edit: Or just do the long copying process.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I didn't know Stratadrake liked Luxray in that way. :razz:
> I guess that's one more thing we have in common!



Did I miss something?  Obviously Polaris will get to know some of my other Pokemon very intimately, but....


----------



## Weiss (Aug 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Woah~ Powersave actually does something cool. It's called Sage Rotom. It has Hydro Pump, Overheat, Leaf Storm, and Volt Switch and is in Rotom Wash's form.


You've caught my attention.
Easy way to defeat my team.
Rotom-W


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Did I miss something?  Obviously Polaris will get to know some of my other Pokemon very intimately, but....


Oh. No. You did not miss a thing. I was just rambling. â™¥


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 30, 2014)

*has a 3DS XL. Does not need and likely will not get the newer system*


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Woah~ Powersave actually does something cool. It's called Sage Rotom. It has Hydro Pump, Overheat, Leaf Storm, and Volt Switch and is in Rotom Wash's form.


Dragon beats all of that.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 30, 2014)

Lum berry Haxorus dumps on that Sage crap. Lum berry Haxorus dumps on all washing machines. I hate washing machines...


----------



## Weiss (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe my connection will stop randomly dropping if I upgrade.


----------



## lorddexx (Aug 30, 2014)

I just got a new 3ds please add me, 5344 - 0180 - 1437


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Guys~ Need need need need:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/nintendo-just-announced-a-new-3ds-1628389333
> 
> It's beautiful~ <3



I'm so annoyed D: I was going to treat myself to a 3ds xl for my birthday, but now this... I just don't know anymore. To wait or not.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm so annoyed D: I was going to treat myself to a 3ds xl for my birthday, but now this... I just don't know anymore. To wait or not.


It all depends on if you want Xenoblade and possible future games. And Amiibo.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 30, 2014)

And better connection.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

And faster load times and better battery life. Augh~ such a dick move Nintendo.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

At least they aren't like stupid cell phone companies. Goodness gracious!


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 31, 2014)

lorddexx said:


> I just got a new 3ds please add me, 5344 - 0180 - 1437



What kind of safari do you have?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 31, 2014)

So all this time, Brendan was actually wearing a hat? ; 

That did *NOT* look like a hat he was wearing.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> So all this time, Brendan was actually wearing a hat? ;


Take a number, get in line, join the club.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 31, 2014)

Not only that, I really wasn't aware that Tabitha was male until they redesigned him.

Why'd you translate his name as "Tabitha"?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

I learned Brendan had a hat when reading the manga. He looks like his dad without it and has a nasty scar.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I learned Brendan had a hat when reading the manga. He looks like his dad without it and has a nasty scar.


That arc of the manga had so much death and stuff... One of the darkest arcs in Pokemon manga.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

I refuse to acknowledge it's a hat. I feel better when I think it's his hair. That's what I thought for years and for the sake of my sanity I will continue to see it that way.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I refuse to acknowledge it's a hat. I feel better when I think it's his hair. That's what I thought for years and for the sake of my sanity I will continue to see it that way.


Maybe it's a Pokemon from generation twelve.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2014)

Hopefully hatless and white/silver hair will be an option in ORAS.  Who knows?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 31, 2014)

I doubt it lol.
No silver haired pretty boys.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 1, 2014)

i have absoultely no idea if this was mentioned here before.. but i just found out about it last night and downloaded it and am enjoying it a lot. lol.
apprently its called pokemon type wild..


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 1, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> i have absoultely no idea if this was mentioned here before.. but i just found out about it last night and downloaded it and am enjoying it a lot. lol.
> apprently its called pokemon type wild..


I like how it shares its name with one of the anime's Japanese ending themes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Hopefully hatless and white/silver hair will be an option in ORAS.  Who knows?




Well there is a hatless costume for Brendan in contests...


----------



## Weiss (Sep 1, 2014)

DID SOMEONE SAY CONTESTS?!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoenn Contests are already confirmed to be coming back (plus: Mega Evolution is available in contests too).


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope they bring back the Pokewalker from HGSS in the new remake. That thing was amazing and needs to be brought back.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

I decided to finally get around to soft resting for good IVs on the event Pinsir. Taking awhile.

Edit:

Got one with IVs: 28, 29 / 30 / 20, 21 / 20 - 23 / 30 / 22, 23
Still deciding on if keeping or not.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I hope they bring back the Pokewalker from HGSS in the new remake. That thing was amazing and needs to be brought back.


It'd actually be much easier to incorporate than the original one, thanks to the 3DS' built-in pedometer.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2014)

The pedometer feature was actually used in XY-- every 1000 steps you took, the O-Power meter would charge faster.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The pedometer feature was actually used in XY-- every 1000 steps you took, the O-Power meter would charge faster.


THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 2, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The pedometer feature was actually used in XY-- every 1000 steps you took, the O-Power meter would charge faster.


*All this time* I thought it meant steps in-game, like hatching eggs!
D'oh.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2014)

After a walk at the park, it would charge insanely fast after 4-5 stacks. Really helps when you hatch eggs.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone here have a friend safari with teddiursa in it, or a rock safari with shuckle and/or barbaracle? Also looking for a pupitar safari


...I'll take the silence to mean "no", then. I see from the front page that *UnburntDaenerys, **Tayls, *and *Gibby* do have safaris with the pokemon I'm looking for, but I have no idea if they're still here or would be willing to let me into their safaris


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;_6blt8m8-3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6blt8m8-3Y#t=198[/video]

Contains current announced megas if you want to avoid that stuff.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 4, 2014)

Groudon bitches!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh dang, I'm really hype for ORAS. I have Ruby for GBA, so I'm interested to see how things go in Alpha Sapphire! I'm so glad contests are back ;_;


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm torn between the two. I want OR because groudon, team magma, fire pokemons. I now I want AS because the new team aqua looks badass. 
Team magma leader looks old and wrinkly and ugly.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

IT'S THE MOST GORGEOUS THING EVER!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah. If I hadn't already played Ruby I'd get OR because Team Magma is looking even more fashionable than before! But I'm curious about this pirate-y business. And I guess I prefer water types over fire...not that that will be useful, since I'd need to counter that typing. You're right about Magma's leader though, Aqua's looks way cooler.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty sure OR is my main playthrough with AS as my restarter. 

Finally decided on my playthrough team~ 
Sceptile, Macargo, Mightyena, Sharpedo, Gorebyss, and Swellow. X3


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 4, 2014)

I REALLY need to plan out my team for ORAS @_@. I'm torn between making a silly team with stuff I've never used before, or making a good, meta team with IVs and EVs. So much planning >_<


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Seasondeer said:


> I REALLY need to plan out my team for ORAS @_@. I'm torn between making a silly team with stuff I've never used before, or making a good, meta team with IVs and EVs. So much planning >_<



Just go goofy like me. 

You can always make a competitive team later. The main playthrough is for kicks and giggles. I'll admit I'm trading over eggs for the two water types but that's because they are late game (according to RSE) and I'd rather use them for most of the game.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

You fools! The only way to play a Pokemon game is to care sentimentally about your story team. :[ You can shove them in the box to rot once you're done with the Champ.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

Nah man~ the best way to play pokemon game is to name your character Joey and only use a single rattata. Defeat the elite 4 and the champion with it and show the world that YOUR rattata is in the top percentage of rattata's. Make sure you preach to your friends also about how much you like shorts because they're comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 4, 2014)

Everything is right with the world.
Why do I think my Galvantula is German?
Haha Blitzgewinde it is.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> You fools! The only way to play a Pokemon game is to care sentimentally about your story team. :[ You can shove them in the box to rot once you're done with the Champ.



I admit to doing this. I do still use them against people that I know SUCK at battling though (or on in-game team vs in-game team matches).


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 4, 2014)

I've just played through pokemon so many times that it's only interesting if I play either with pokemon I've never used before, or specific teams that I spend lots of time in planning.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll probably be getting AS because I like kyogre over groudon. My team will be whatever the heck I catch and decide I want to use, and I'll use that team for everything


----------



## Misomie (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone have a Defog Scyther (or one of the bugs that can breed with him)? It's getting annoying to hunt down. D:<


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 5, 2014)

*emerges from Lucius' FS leading a gold-horned, sparkly gogoat* Look what I caught


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 5, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Anyone have a Defog Scyther (or one of the bugs that can breed with him)? It's getting annoying to hunt down. D:<



The only way to get it is to get a defog scyther is to teach a scyther defog in Gen IV and transfer it over @_@. I might have one I could transfer to you, but it'll take me a day or two.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 6, 2014)

Seasondeer said:


> The only way to get it is to get a defog scyther is to teach a scyther defog in Gen IV and transfer it over @_@. I might have one I could transfer to you, but it'll take me a day or two.


That's why it's been driving me nuts, lol. It becomes an egg move in XY. I can give you one of the result babies in return.  (park ball with a few other eggmoves)


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 6, 2014)

Misomie said:


> That's why it's been driving me nuts, lol. It becomes an egg move in XY. I can give you one of the result babies in return.  (park ball with a few other eggmoves)



Could I get one of the rejects, too, please? I have 6IV HA zangoose with egg moves and 6IV calm HA eevees with egg moves (in dive balls b/c I'm hatching for shiny glaceon). I also have 6IV male honedge, togepi (timid nature), aron (adamant nature), tynamo (brave nature), riolu, and drifloon.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah, I'll be trading a bunch of babies out. They'll have Counter, Defog, Baton Pass, and maybe something else just to get a fourth eggmove in there. 

I am liking the idea of counter though. Throw on a Focus Sash and use counter on physical beasts that'd normally kill it. Laugh in their dead faces. >: D


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 6, 2014)

Anybody want a shiny ekans I have no use for it.


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 6, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, I'll be trading a bunch of babies out. They'll have Counter, Defog, Baton Pass, and maybe something else just to get a fourth eggmove in there.



Scyther babies for everyone!!! Let me check if I'm far enough in my Pearl (might be on a new playthrough). Then just shoot me your FC's on here or FA! It'll still take me a day or two tho, cuz I gotta get a hold on a friend's DS to transfer to Gen 5 ^_^


----------



## Misomie (Sep 6, 2014)

Seasondeer said:


> Scyther babies for everyone!!! Let me check if I'm far enough in my Pearl (might be on a new playthrough). Then just shoot me your FC's on here or FA! It'll still take me a day or two tho, cuz I gotta get a hold on a friend's DS to transfer to Gen 5 ^_^



No problem, take your time. :3 _[Heather]:_ 2938-6334-5545 

I'm currently breeding a new tournament team for a Facebook things so I won't be able to start breeding Scythers right away anyways.

Edit: You do have HG or SS right? Apparently you need to teach in DPtP trade to HGSS and transfer from there so it doesn't count as an HM. My goodness it's complicated! D:<


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 6, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Edit: You do have HG or SS right? Apparently you need to teach in DPtP trade to HGSS and transfer from there so it doesn't count as an HM. My goodness it's complicated! D:<



I actually didn't think about the HM/TM qualification, thanks for the heads up! I have HG, so it should all be good. My FC's 4038-7315-7544 (Connor). Other people, feel free to add me too and send me FCs! The more, the merrier!


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 6, 2014)

Seasondeer said:


> I actually didn't think about the HM/TM qualification, thanks for the heads up! I have HG, so it should all be good. My FC's 4038-7315-7544 (Connor). Other people, feel free to add me too and send me FCs! The more, the merrier!



My FC is 2595 -1763 - 0232 (Cyberra). All FS' welcome (except certain ice and normal safaris... I have three safaris with eevee and lillipup, and four of my five ice safaris have bergmite XP)


----------



## Weiss (Sep 6, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> *emerges from Lucius' FS leading a gold-horned, sparkly gogoat* Look what I caught


My Friend Safari is the worst.
Anyone care for a battle? I need to test out a new combination of pokemon and my Shiny Joltik.


----------



## Jayke (Sep 6, 2014)

Annyone talk about Yellow anymore?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 6, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Nah man~ the best way to play pokemon game is to name your character Joey and only use a single rattata. Defeat the elite 4 and the champion with it and show the world that YOUR rattata is in the top percentage of rattata's. Make sure you preach to your friends also about how much you like shorts because they're comfy and easy to wear.



I tried. I'm not dedicated enough to shorts.



Jayke said:


> Annyone talk about Yellow anymore?



Pikachu was following you before it was cool.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 6, 2014)

There's a creepypasta about Joey's Ratatta. It becomes a Frankenstein's monster-like creature by having parts of other Pokemon stitched to it when it evolves, and eventually Joey himself...


----------



## Weiss (Sep 7, 2014)

Still deciding on naming my shiny Eevee Sirius or Tsukuyomi.
It will be an Umbreon.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 7, 2014)

Almost done training up my mono-Thunder team V2. Goodness. Four babies in two days to breed? Remind me to never accidentally sign up for a tournament again. XD Oh well, this new team looks rather promising~


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Almost done training up my mono-Thunder team V2. Goodness. Four babies in two days to breed? Remind me to never accidentally sign up for a tournament again. XD Oh well, this new team looks rather promising~



...How does one accidentally sign up for a tournament?


----------



## Weiss (Sep 7, 2014)

Who knows? This is a Misomie we speak of.
So my Lucario is a girl, so you think the name Lyndis will do for her?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 7, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Who knows? This is a Misomie we speak of.


...There's more than one!?


----------



## Misomie (Sep 7, 2014)

I entered a contest and there was a second place prize he couldn't decide on so me and another guy were told to duke it out. I won and got my butt added in a tournament.  I tested my team and three members are uber reliable. The other three haven't proven themselves yet. One I was supplied with to use. Not really a fan because not my favorite EV spread or moves. I'll swap this member out after the tournament.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 7, 2014)

I hate it when you gotta make some changes but you can't.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

Came in third. Beat Dark and Dragon but lost to Ghost. It was based on a points thing. +15 for victory, +2 per signature kill (mine was Thunderbolt), and +3 per kill with supplied mon.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 8, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> My Friend Safari is the worst.



*carries out two shiny oddish, one to evolve into bellossom and one into vileplume* Doesn't seem that bad to me


----------



## Misomie (Sep 8, 2014)

Uggggggg. BattleSpot was fun but now everyone is carrying around Mega Kangs and Garchomps and stuff. It's getting really old really fast. -_-

Here is a funny video from the tournament (or rather I found it entertaining) :

65GW - WWWW - WWW9 - L8QU

This was the battle that won me third. It only gets awesome towards the second half though.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 9, 2014)

man.. i am seriously wish i was living in the US right about now. why does the shiny gengar and diancie have to be gamestop exclusive. WHY!?

any one of ye guys willing to get me a free serial code when it comes out?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 9, 2014)

Huh, didn't know about the gamestop shinies. Do you have to pre-order ruby/saph to get it, or are they just handing em out for free?


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 9, 2014)

...I want the diancie. I can breed myself a shiny gengar. But I'm Canadian and there's no gamestop here...


----------



## Misomie (Sep 9, 2014)

They're handing them out for free. Codes are annoying. Much easier just being in the store. XP


----------



## Weiss (Sep 9, 2014)

I prefer codes cuz you know no Gamestop for me.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have any GameStop access either.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 9, 2014)

Diancie and Gengar are coming to Europe, in the exact same way as they are in America.
I hate how they're doing this. Game doesn't even give two shits about Nintendo, so why is going there the only way to obtain special Pokemon legitimately?


----------



## Weiss (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember when all my friends hated my Manectric.
Now they all deeply hate my Umbreon. Tis funny. But people are taking it too far.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 10, 2014)

Mega gallade. . Mega Sharpedo. . Mega Camerupt. . 
Gotta say. They made Camerupt even slower. But hopefully he'll be a beefed up tank for his mega. 

Wonder if strong sunlight and strong rain will be infinite like before.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2014)

I want to marry Mega Sharpedo, what a stud.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I'm in love with Mega Gallade. It's beautiful.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm wondering if strong rain and sunlight will injure non water and fire types. Maybe it will make fire and water attacks do nothing? It could just be infinite rain but I like the idea of it damaging.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 10, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm wondering if strong rain and sunlight will injure non water and fire types. Maybe it will make fire and water attacks do nothing? It could just be infinite rain but I like the idea of it damaging.


Now that would be cool. The strong sunlight would be like the sun from Super Mario Bros. 3!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't wait for Gamefreak to make the same mistake it did in Gen 5 and give regular Pokemon infinite sun and rain abilities.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 10, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Wonder if strong sunlight and strong rain will be infinite like before.


If Mega Charizard Y is any indication . . . NOPE.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> If Mega Charizard Y is any indication . . . NOPE.



Well. Mega char y has drought ability. But primal groudon has land of endings ability which is said to activate strong sun. So I'm sure it will have some sort of different effect. 
And primal kyogre has sea of beginnings ability which activates strong rain.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 10, 2014)

#Stop_The_Mega_2014

I officially hate most designs for the mega evolutions.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 11, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> #Stop_The_Mega_2014
> 
> I officially hate most designs for the mega evolutions.


But Gallade... He's so majestic... ;-;
Ehh, your opionion, I guess.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2014)

FishPlaysPokemon is a thing:
http://www.twitch.tv/fishplayspokemon


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 12, 2014)

I just caught and evolved a shiny hoppip from a horde... Shiny jumpluff is cute


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 12, 2014)

Scraggy hordes are the worst thing ever.... why nintendo? ...why? 5 pokemon all using sand attack... ugh...


----------



## Crumble (Sep 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Scraggy hordes are the worst thing ever.... why nintendo? ...why? 5 pokemon all using sand attack... ugh...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 12, 2014)

looks like misomie was right with what the new weather effect does. aside from not being able to change the weather, water/fire moves will have no effect at all.. and permanent weather as long as primal groudon/kyogre are in the field..

 one should wonder tho, when will rayquaza get a mega evolution.. or primal reversion..

and mega camerupt.. me likey.. 
and mega gallade.. capes..
[video=youtube;HuaL_hMpPaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuaL_hMpPaM[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Scraggy hordes are the worst thing ever.... why nintendo? ...why? 5 pokemon all using sand attack... ugh...


Better Sand-Attack than Double Team....

But seriously, this is why we have abilities like Keen Eye.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> looks like misomie was right with what the new weather effect does. aside from not being able to change the weather, water/fire moves will have no effect at all.. and permanent weather as long as primal groudon/kyogre are in the field..


Welp, uber double battles are completely wrecked.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2014)

I wonder what the Cloud 9 mons are going to do to this new weather. I bet at least Rayquaza will get to do something about the weather as it's his cannon.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG I JUST FOUND SHINY REGICE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I wonder what the Cloud 9 mons are going to do to this new weather. I bet at least Rayquaza will get to do something about the weather as it's his cannon.


Primal Rayquaza with upgraded Air Lock. It has to happen.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2014)

Regarding the new weather abilities, scraped this from Bulbanews:

Apparently their English names are going to be *Desolate Land* and *Primordial Sea*.  In addition to the usual effects of sun/rain, Desolate Land causes Water-type moves to fail completely while Primordial Sea does the same to Fire-type moves.

The weather lasts indefinitely but only as long as Groudon/Kyogre are actually in play -- the moment they get KO or swapped out, weather reverts back to normal.  They do, however, override other weather-changing moves/abilities (causing them to fail).


----------



## Weiss (Sep 13, 2014)

Hahaha, well whaddya know.
I need a battle. I'm going to prepare for those two.
Kyogre and Groudon are both weak against Grass types, perhaps my Sceptile is the one to stop it all.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Hahaha, well whaddya know.
> I need a battle. I'm going to prepare for those two.
> Kyogre and Groudon are both weak against Grass types, perhaps my Sceptile is the one to stop it all.


Primal Groudon takes neutral damage from Grass-Type attacks.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 13, 2014)

He become half fire?


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 13, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> He become half fire?


Yes, which is why Desolate Land helps him out so much.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 13, 2014)

So...his only weakness would be ground attacks then?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> So...his only weakness would be ground attacks then?



Or Gastro Acid.  If you can take out that Ability (remember: whereas Drought/Drizzle/Snow Warning take effect upon entrance, Primordial Sea/Desolate Land is only active as long as the Ability is in play), then you can totally wreck his 4x weakness to Water.

As for Primal Kyogre, there's the good ol' never-misses-in-the-rain Thunder.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 14, 2014)

I successfully caught shiny Regice. My very first shiny legendary!


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 15, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Scraggy hordes are the worst thing ever.... why nintendo? ...why? 5 pokemon all using sand attack... ugh...


Scraggy hordes work absolute wonders when EV training in attack.
One battle = *25* Effort Values!


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 15, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Scraggy hordes work absolute wonders when EV training in attack.
> One battle = *25* Effort Values!


EDIT: Well, provided you use a power item!
EDIT EDIT: I'm such a dummy. I replied to myself by accident instead of editing!


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 16, 2014)

>.>
<.<
*throws confetti over self to celebrate first shiny legendary, then wanders off to hunt something else*


----------



## Misomie (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh maaaaaaaan! -_-

I reaaaaaaaaally want an HP Rock Chandelure but it's annoying to breed. Uggggg! I mean, HP Ice is sooooooo much easier. I just have to worry about 1 IV being 30. HP Rock demands like four of them and of course I can't let them be below thirty if I want him to be competitive. I guess I can settle for HP Electric or Will-O-Whisp...

Edit: 
Never mind. I just realized that I could use my 30 IVs Ditto and cross him with a Chandelure with 31s in each stat. Over time (lots of stupid trial and error) I can turn up with one. Gunna take FOREVEEEEEER though. Might as well be hatching a shiny.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 19, 2014)

Hatching a shiny is probably easier >.>


----------



## Misomie (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah. I'm probably going to get a few shiny mon from this.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 19, 2014)

Reminds me of my Joltik.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

THERE WAS A WOMAN ON DOCTOR WHO CALLED MS. DELPHOX!
HALLIE SHIIIEEETTT!


----------



## Weiss (Sep 20, 2014)

Really? Can I fap to that?


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Perhaps.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 20, 2014)

Lemme see this.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Google dat shit


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 20, 2014)

Ninten said:


> THERE WAS A WOMAN ON DOCTOR WHO CALLED MS. DELPHOX!
> HALLIE SHIIIEEETTT!



And that's why we have wikis.



Gray Fox said:


> Can I fap to that?


Apparently she's the head of security at an impenetrable-security bank in the latest episode (where The Doctor, Clara, and two others were apparently hired to break in to).

So that means she's a human and wears glasses, but if that's regrettable you can always draw her as a 'phox....


----------



## Weiss (Sep 21, 2014)

You cannot expect any less from me.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2014)

If it's SFW you'd better be linking.


----------



## Weiss (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm more lost than the you were in Team Flare's logic.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Team Flare's logic.


wait, what? where? when?


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 22, 2014)

Anybody have a female HA buneary in not-a-regular-pokeball they'd be willing to trade?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 23, 2014)

Demo details for Europe has been announced. But now I'm worried about getting a code for the us version. If it's a game store distribution, I'm out of luck again. 



			
				serebii said:
			
		

> Edit @ 09:10: They have also revealed details on the demo in Europe, coming in various areas on October 15th. The PokÃ©mon Omega Ruby and PokÃ©mon Alpha Sapphire Special Demo Version will be available in the UK from GAME, Amazon, Smyth Toys Superstores, ShopTo and the Nintendo UK Official Store from the 15th October until launch. The codes will then also be made available through a number of other partners including Wikia, Bin Weevils and Nintendo Life until mid-November. Amazon, Smyths Toys, ShopTo and Nintendo UK Official Store will be sending these codes out to fans via their internal databases. GAME Stores will distribute their codes Nationwide via Nintendo Zone.
> Edit @ 09:25: The Netherlands has announced that you can get the demo at their firstlook event on October 11th/12th, or at their autumn tour
> Edit @ 11:20: Italian details have been revealed. You can get the demo in Topolino and Il Giornalino magazine, end of October, and in Focus Junior magazine, in early November., during the Nintendolandia Tour (October 18th / December 14th in the main Italian malls), during Milan Games Week, from October 24th to October 26th at Fieramilanocity & at Nintendo stand in G come Giocare, from November 21st to November 23rd at Fieramilanocity.
> Edit @ 11:33: If you're in Belgium, you can receive the demo at the F.A.C.T.S. festival in Ghent on October 18th/19th and the Nintendo On Tour Mall Tour. Portuguese players can receive the demo at IBERANIME OPO 2014, Lisbon Comic Con Games Week and at FNAC, Media Markt and El Corte InglÃ©s from October 15th. Switzerland will receive the demo at the Swiss Toy Fair from October 1st to October 5th, but the codes for the demo cannot be redeemed until October 15th
> Edit @ 18:29: French details have been revealed. There will be multiple methods, the first being through codes distributed at Paris Games Week from October 29th to November 2nd, other methods will be running from October 15th but have yet to be announced


----------



## Misomie (Sep 23, 2014)

I hope when it comes to America, Plat members will get the code again. I don't wanna go to a store. D:


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I hope when it comes to America, Plat members will get the code again. I don't wanna go to a store. D:


If they don't announce a US demo by then, I'm not sure there will necessarily be one because that is only one month away from launch....


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sure there will still be one even if it's just one month away. One Italy distribution of the demo code will be on the game release date itself. So yeah. 

But if the code distribution would be to plat members again, I'm still outta luck. I'm not even a gold member. T.T

also.  From the looks of it, demo starters are in their 2nd evolved form.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 24, 2014)

*has begun MMing adamant HA buneary in love balls with fake out and the elemental punches as egg moves. already up to a 5IV breeder female*


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> *has begun MMing adamant HA buneary in love balls with fake out and the elemental punches as egg moves. already up to a 5IV breeder female*


MM?  Is that some kind of hacking/editing?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2014)

Masuda Method, breed with a foreign Pokemon and your chances of hatching a shiny increase


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 24, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> MM?  Is that some kind of hacking/editing?



I don't hack. This is legit shiny breeding. I'm breeding a Japanese ditto with an English buneary to get a shiny adamant buneary, hopefully HA. As of Gen VI the odds of getting a shiny through MM breeding are 1/683


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Masuda Method, breed with a foreign Pokemon and your chances of hatching a shiny increase


*facepalm*  It is actually not the first time I've had to ask that question....



Cyberra said:


> I don't hack. This is legit shiny breeding.



Ball's not legit, though. no HAs in Apricorn balls.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2014)

[double post]


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 25, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Ball's not legit, though. no HAs in Apricorn balls.



I was looking for one in a heal ball. I got one in a love ball. I don't compete online, though, so I don't think it really matters. No one who's going to really care is going to notice. If I could get one in a heal ball, with HA, I'd breed that.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 25, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I was looking for one in a heal ball.


Apparently that can only be done in Gen V via Dream World.  I wonder if anybody's cloned one ... at this point, G5 services like Pokecheck are now defunct so unless you're willing to edit one yourself there really aren't any options.  (I'm almost willing to experiment on that option personally.)


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been seeing this around and felt like sharing. XD


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Apparently that can only be done in Gen V via Dream World.  I wonder if anybody's cloned one ... at this point, G5 services like Pokecheck are now defunct so unless you're willing to edit one yourself there really aren't any options.  (I'm almost willing to experiment on that option personally.)



I don't own a power save. The only reason I have an AR at all (and it's only good up to early Gen V) is so I can get the event pokemon in Platinum (arceus, shaymin, darkrai) because I have no other way to obtain them.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 26, 2014)

Well fudge. A club nintendo code giveaway to plat members seems more likely now since a "select" number of club nintendo members in Australia will get codes on Oct 15.  T.T


----------



## Weiss (Sep 26, 2014)

And there was Eevee.
I think this is the third month of this...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 26, 2014)

can i ask something what's with the talk about the balls? you guys seem to want certain pokemon in certain balls, why is that so important?
Aren't the balls used for easier catching? Do the balls add a stat or something?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2014)

They're just an aesthetic thing.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 26, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> can i ask something what's with the talk about the balls? you guys seem to want certain pokemon in certain balls, why is that so important?
> Aren't the balls used for easier catching? Do the balls add a stat or something?



the balls are just for aesthetic purposes really. since now in gen6, you can pass the pokeball through breeding. only a female can pass down the pokeball its in so it doesnt work on genderless pokemon and male pokemon. 

and female Pokemon in apricorn balls from hg/ss have are now considered valuable since these are very rare. but they have the disadvantage of not having HA available


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 26, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> can i ask something what's with the talk about the balls? you guys seem to want certain pokemon in certain balls, why is that so important?
> Aren't the balls used for easier catching? Do the balls add a stat or something?



It's aesthetics. Some balls match a pokemon's coloration really well, thus we want them in them. That's why I bred eevee in a dive ball for glaceon, because the color matches. Females from HG/SS are the only source of apricorn balls, so they have a high trade value.

Last night a friend of mine with a copy of HG caught me some female rattata in various apricorn balls (lure and friend as well as standard safari) so I can breed a shiny one in a matching ball to use as a super fanger. Though I won't be evolving it because I don't like raticate's shiny color (or pose in Gen 6, for that matter).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 26, 2014)

That sounds...really stupid and a waste of time...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2014)

All video games are


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> It's aesthetics. Some balls match a pokemon's coloration really well, thus we want them in them.


My current favorite is the Shinx line in a Moon Ball.  Moon Balls are black and blue with a yellow crescent on top, a perfect match for black-and-blue lions with yellow markings, yes?


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 27, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> My current favorite is the Shinx line in a Moon Ball.  Moon Balls are black and blue with a yellow crescent on top, a perfect match for black-and-blue lions with yellow markings, yes?



I have a DW lileep in a dream ball, received in trade. Shiny cradily will look amazing in a dream ball


----------



## Weiss (Sep 27, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> That sounds...really stupid and a waste of time...


Maybe just a little.
But I do like having a signature pokeball. The Dusk Ball.
I catch all my pokemon in those now.


----------



## Gabbybites (Sep 27, 2014)

I JUST WANT TO CATCH THEM ALL!!! Q___Q But it's so hard to fill my pokedex, i've decided to wait until the new Alpha and Omega came out to retry. I imagine i'm not the only one here who has that as a goal?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Sep 28, 2014)

Gabbybites said:


> I JUST WANT TO CATCH THEM ALL!!! Q___Q But it's so hard to fill my pokedex, i've decided to wait until the new Alpha and Omega came out to retry. I imagine i'm not the only one here who has that as a goal?



good luck. i filled out my pokedex for pokemon x a couple of months back. all 719 (except for diancie since shes not out yet) dont give up. its worth the effort. 

also, primal groudon's ability is a fire pokemon's and fire trainer's dream.. i want that ability on my charizard.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 29, 2014)

I found shiny Registeel after only *46 soft resets*


----------



## Distorted (Sep 29, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I found shiny Registeel after only *46 soft resets*



Impossibrrrrruuuuuuuuu!!!

Nah, but good on you sir.


----------



## Cyberra (Sep 29, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Impossibrrrrruuuuuuuuu!!!
> 
> Nah, but good on you sir.



Lol

Is modest a good nature for treecko/sceptile? I'm about to start MMing it


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Gabbybites said:


> I JUST WANT TO CATCH THEM ALL!!! Q___Q But it's so hard to fill my pokedex, i've decided to wait until the new Alpha and Omega came out to retry. I imagine i'm not the only one here who has that as a goal?



I've been trying to fill my pokedex in X for some reason. Mental cutting I guess. I'm up to like 450 pokemon... I've nicknamed every single one of them with their own unique name C: I remember when just getting all 151 felt like an accomplishment...

I wish I could get a feraligtr in a luxury ball in my X game without cheating though :C Its the only pokemon on my team in a regular pokeball. I want a matching set.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Is modest a good nature for treecko/sceptile? I'm about to start MMing it


Sceptile is like Greninja and Charizard:  A fast mixed attacker who's slightly better at specials than being physical.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 1, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Sceptile is like Greninja and Charizard:  A fast mixed attacker who's slightly better at specials than being physical.



Soooo... modest should be fine, then?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys. New mystery gift event for xy. Super size pumpkaboo in cherish ball. And it can have its hidden ability. Hidden ability for pumpkaboo isn't available yet so this is the only way to get one. 

All according to serebii.  

Now that I can get a super size gourgeist,  I might just try my hand at the trick or treat tournament if I get some time to breed me some ghost pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Soooo... modest should be fine, then?



Modest, Timid, Adamant, and Jolly are all perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Modest, Timid, Adamant, and Jolly are all perfectly acceptable.



Does that work for Charizard, too? I got a solar power charmander to breed for a shiny mega Y


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Does that work for Charizard, too? I got a solar power charmander to breed for a shiny mega Y




Yeah. But for Y, Timid or Modest. Just depends if you want speed or power.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 2, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WPQg3lSvWc4
*Orgasms*


----------



## Misomie (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a shiny Rayquaza back on Emerald that I spent days SRing on. He's going to be beautiful once megaed~ I'm actually leaning towards having his IVs and Nature fixed so I can use him competitively. I've been wanting an ubers team for awhile and he'll be perfect~


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 3, 2014)

...Is it possible to hunt rayquaza on emerald using the Run Away method, since I've heard SRing is barely possible with the broken RNG? I do have soulsilver, but I haven't done a thing with it yet, and it'd be a long haul through to get to rayquaza so I can SR it


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> ...Is it possible to hunt rayquaza on emerald using the Run Away method, since I've heard SRing is barely possible with the broken RNG? I do have soulsilver, but I haven't done a thing with it yet, and it'd be a long haul through to get to rayquaza so I can SR it


Not a clue. I just know that it took forever. XD I had to masterball him when he was in red because his outrage confused him.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 4, 2014)

I caught all my pokemon in pokeballs cuz I'm patient.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

Who even uses Master balls?


----------



## Weiss (Oct 5, 2014)

Pokemon like Entei and Raikou tend to do that...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2014)

Cmoe to think of it, one of them is probably the ONE time I've ever Masterballed anything.  Waaaaay back in G2.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 5, 2014)

Masterballs are for scrubs V: I use luxury balls for all my pokemon. They've got swag.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, nothing says "classy" like a luxury ball. I am glad that even my little pokemon babies can get them from their parents. There is a long line of wealth and sophistication in many of my bred lines. 

Only the best for my pokemon.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 6, 2014)

I only used the Master ball on my Ray because he had a sliver of health left and just became confused due to Outrage. Yeah, I'm not going to let the pokemon I spent hours hunting kill itself. I keep Masterballs as insurance for shiny pokemon that can kill themselves or flee or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Masterballs are for scrubs V: I use luxury balls for all my pokemon. They've got swag.



Luxury Balls should be available in multiple/custom colors.  Poke Ball shops would make a killing off the sales.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 8, 2014)

I was hunting for a female HA Frogadier and found a shiny one before a single female showed up. XD


----------



## Weiss (Oct 8, 2014)

If I could customize my balls again...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> If I could customize my balls again...



Pokemon: The only franchise where people can get away with talking about their balls.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 9, 2014)

hey can i tell you a little creepy story that sounds like a creepy pasta, but i swear is the truth. Back when i used to play pokemon silver i used to nickname my rival Paul (large coincidence right? It got worse) . But for some reason i couldn't get to save mg game so i had to make the best of the battery life on my gameboy Pocket (not great battery life compared to a dmg1 aka original gameboy). After a while of playing and making no progress, i put down silver and i never saw it again.  I skipped the hoen series for some reason and bought a DS, which was great and i got DP (both). I played the hell out of diamond but i never touched pearl, i kept the whole paul rival thing going even when i realized he was ash's rival in the anime. After beating diamond i decided to play pearl. I unwrapped the game and put it in. It worked fine until i came to the menu, right where i should of had a new game coming up, i got a continued game, with the entire sinnoh dex and a quater of the national dex filled. The creepy part was that the name of the character was called paul, he also had the entire team from the anime. 

I deleted the files and played on but i never used the name paul again. Could someone explain how that file got there on a new game?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 9, 2014)

Could be a second hand copy repacked. Or maybe someone played it an put it back in your packaging.


Oh man. I got LSS to this song now.. 
[video=youtube_share;iS58nPTzWr0]http://youtu.be/iS58nPTzWr0[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Oct 10, 2014)

New megas~

This one gets Adaptability:
http://www.serebii.net/corocoro11143.jpg

This one gets No Guard:
http://www.serebii.net/corocoro11142.jpg

Also, this looks pretty darn sweet~
http://www.serebii.net/corocoro11144.jpg
(rumored to be that dark spot on the map)

Also, official announcement of the Mega Latis:
http://www.serebii.net/corocoro11146.jpg

And some new mechanic with them:
http://www.serebii.net/corocoro11145.jpg


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

A beedrill mega? About damn time. Beedrill has been needing some love for a long time now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2014)

Pleeeeez let there be Mega Ninetales!


----------



## Ieono (Oct 10, 2014)

Riding through the sky on the Latis!?!? Awesome!

And I am oh so glad that Pidgeot and Beedrill are gonna be far more usable now....I hope!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2014)

...but why in the name of Bird Jesus would they give it No Guard?

Well, at least they didn't give one to Staraptor (yet).

Now I also wonder:  If Talonflame got a Mega, what would be a good Ability for it.  Maybe (sorry Mega Ray) Delta Stream?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 10, 2014)

Very true...I mean it gives stone edge and thunder 100% accuracy against it...Oh wow that's just awful. Gale wings would've been MUCH better.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

At least Beedrill has a good ability. I mean, Bug and Poison are the best offensive types in the game, right?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 10, 2014)

I oftentimes wonder what gamefreak is thinking when it makes these megas...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

They think of plushies


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They think of plushies


and none of those plushes seem too happy about that fact


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 10, 2014)

Mega Pidgeot could use No Guard effectively if it gets a significant Speed boost.
Mega Beedrill, if given more Attack and Speed, could also be awesome with Adaptability Fell Stinger.
And the Sky mechanic looks brilliant! EVERY non-event legendary?!


----------



## Weiss (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm so done with megas lol.Even pokemon I want megas fotr I now fear they'll fuck up.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> And the Sky mechanic looks brilliant! EVERY non-event legendary?!



And guaranteed every single bleeping one of them will be shiny locked >.< Goddamnit, GameFreak, STOP WITH THE SHINY LOCKS ALREADY!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> And guaranteed every single bleeping one of them will be shiny locked >.< Goddamnit, GameFreak, STOP WITH THE SHINY LOCKS ALREADY!!!


We don't know that for sure, do we?


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 11, 2014)

I doubt they'll all be shiny locked. Reshiram and Zekrom are the only ones who were in their games.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I doubt they'll all be shiny locked. Reshiram and Zekrom are the only ones who were in their games.


Aren't Xerneas and Yveltal too?  Though lower-tier legendaries typically aren't.


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 11, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Aren't Xerneas and Yveltal too?  Though lower-tier legendaries typically aren't.


Yeah, but they aren't in ORAS.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 12, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Aren't Xerneas and Yveltal too?  Though lower-tier legendaries typically aren't.



ALL the X/Y legendaries are locked. Including mewtwo and the bird trio. Reshiram and zekrom were the first, but in this gen they're all locked. Shiny hunters have tried to SR them since the games came out and no one has gotten a shiny X/Y legendary without hacking. We're all expecting this EXTREMELY IRRITATING trend to continue Â¬Â¬


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm sure they'll stop locking them. Adding all those Legendaries to the game proves they know what fans want.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Adding all those Legendaries to the game proves they know what fans want.



But sometimes fans want to break the rules....


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 13, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm sure they'll stop locking them. Adding all those Legendaries to the game proves they know what fans want.



*skeptical snort. will believe that when a Gen VI legendary shines without someone using a power save on it*


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 13, 2014)

So the shiny mega gengar event code distribution is already available in gamestop.  Was wondering if anyone is willing to get me an extra code for it. *beg mode* please?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> So the shiny mega gengar event code distribution is already available in gamestop.  Was wondering if anyone is willing to get me an extra code for it. *beg mode* please?



oh shit i almost forgot about that...

do i really wanna pay 1.50$ in bus money for a gengar i will have for novelty reasons....?


HHMMMMMM


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 13, 2014)

You can also download a "Spooky Pumpkaboo" with rocky helmet today via mystery gift


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You can also download a "Spooky Pumpkaboo" with rocky helmet today via mystery gift


yupyup. he's 2spooky5me, chilling in a box...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Very true...I mean it gives stone edge and thunder 100% accuracy against it...Oh wow that's just awful. Gale wings would've been MUCH better.



On the plus side, though, Pidgeot is said to get a major Sp.Atk boost which means:
STAB HURRICANE THAT NEVER MISSES IN ANY WEATHER.

Also, apparently Ash is a bro that can definitely lift:
https://twitter.com/rifusuto/status/521224274623741953/photo/1


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

This beautifulness:
[video=youtube;RFvxSvPIw5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFvxSvPIw5c[/video]

Also, the demo gets you Mega Steelix with his new ability Sand Force







and Mega Glalie with his new ability Refrigerate. 








Also, no trainer customization. X and Y are compatible with ORAS, but there will be no patch to make the new megas and primals obtainable on XY (so it will work like Kyrem did with BW and B2W2 I'm guessing). ORAS (as planned) will be my new main battle game. At least until Z comes out with everything. XD

Also, NA demo info. You get the code through being a member on pokemon.com.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Also, no trainer customization.


OKAY

WTF

THIS IS A WORSE CRIME THAN REMOVING POKEMON FOLLOWING YOU

Why would they cut it out when the characters have the same body type as in XY??


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> OKAY
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...



I was pretty disappointed too. The high from the new trailer and megas weakened it a bit but still. :<

I hate the excuse everyone gives for it. They are all, it's a remake. The originals didn't have customization. Oh yeah? Well the originals didn't have megas or primals or let you soar or many of the new mechanics. At least Brendan looks cool. But still. :<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

That's definitely not an excuse, the only excuse I can buy is that they didn't have enough development time for it, somehow. 
Brendan and May's new designs were updated to have brown hair and gray eyes (their hair is even close to the shades of brown in Calem and Serena's hair), the default customization in XY, so I'm seriously shocked about this.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe they'll at least let us change eye color?

Poor clothing option. I was enjoying everyone looking different.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> OKAY
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


they had to make space for megas :v
_(distant sobbing)_


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> they had to make space for megas :v
> 
> DOWN WITH POKEMON I QUIT ALL POKEMON FOREVER



I think I'd rather have the customization than some of the new shit megas :C [size=-2]Except Mega-Slowbro. He's a boss[/size]


----------



## Ieono (Oct 14, 2014)

I do believe that yes, it probably was a space limitation. I mean, they added the ability to fly around a 3D map; something definitely had to go.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 14, 2014)

At least ye can tell latias/latios to do a barrel roll. 

Tho I'm not a big fan of their clothes at all. If there's something we learned from x and y. It's that shopping for expensive clothes and hats is totally okay as long as you don't look like the next trainer you battle. 

I'm curious about thw dexnav thing. It says ye can find pokwmon with hidden abilities. Does that mean that all wild pokemon can have its hidden ability now? At least that's what I understand of it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I do believe that yes, it probably was a space limitation. I mean, they added the ability to fly around a 3D map; something definitely had to go.


to be honest that is a sexy sexy addition so i'm not furious. i do wish they had considered expanding it, but that would definitely have caused more problems than solved it should they be concerned about space.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think it's a space limitation. XY are almost 2 GBs each in size. Bravely Default (which I think is the largest game so far) takes up 3.5 GB of space.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe they did add it. Theres still the pss system and online features including the secret bases. 

And if they did, i really hope they add an option to change yer physique. Hehe


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope:

http://nintendoeverything.com/no-tr...game-freak-keen-on-keeping-random-encounters/

They full on said they just didn't want to add it because Kalos had its thing and Hoenn had its thing.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 14, 2014)

I guess theyll prolly just use yer old xy avatar for the pss then.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

If they wanted to focus on adventuring they'd GET RID OF HMS


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

Screw HMs. They should just be TMs and be able to be deleted. It's not like TMs delete anymore so you can reuse them over and over. If you need one you can just re-teach your own pokemon whenever you want.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 14, 2014)

Reusing TMs was their best idea yet.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Reusing TMs was their best idea yet.



I remember the days of one use TMs. My friends would brag about how they got all their TMs by restarting the game and that it was the only true way to be the best. I used to be so hoardy of my TMs that I rarely used them until I hacked them all in onto Diamond. XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Be nice if they got rid of HMs entirely and played it like the Pokemon Ash Grey romhack did where instead of getting surf you got a raft and instead of learning flash you got a fucking flashlight ;Ã¾


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, there is a certain charm in using your Pokemon to help you travel through the world

But it should be done in a way that doesn't make them useless

Like give Pokemon who can learn HMs the innate ability to use those HMs in the overworld, but you have to bring out their potential as you progress through the game


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 14, 2014)

They should make it so all water pokemon over a certain size can ferry you over water, same with flying pokemon, and strength usage. Make it so its not an actual attack move but just like a racial trait of certain pokemon.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 14, 2014)

If they wanted to focus on adventuring, they should allow us access to all regions. That would be something.

And that idea for hm would be great. No more hm slaves. Seriously having almost most of your party carry hms really limits  your progress.


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2014)

Ni No Kuni gave you a boat at every port to sail where you wanted and, eventually, a dragon to summon to fly you over everywhere else. I could see that working with "a specific" Lapras and "a specific" flying Pokemon...

...but the sentimentality of having your own Pokemon help you out is also a thing, you know? I don't think I'd like a formula change. Plus, who would help you travel over those little pools of water in caves, you know?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol. Ni no kuni spoilers. I haven't finished that game yet. Haha. I'm okay with the current thing regarding the hms. Just make it so like it's not an actual move so you can have more versatility with your in game team. Also. Instead of just lapras, I would have liked to see you actually riding any pokemon you surf with. Like rising on the back of quagsire or holding on to mudkip as you swim along the water. And actually having the image of Pidgeot when using fly instead of a black unidentified alien pokemkn.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually like Surf and Waterfall competitively though. :<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2014)

Checking (against my better judgement) the official site now.  Okay, so when they talk about soaring they show Mega Latios but not his sister?

Aaaanyway... DexNav is starting to sound like a really cool feature.  Like a really, super-improved version of BW2's Habitat Dex (which in and of itself was really cool)  Just look at this:







All that info without actually starting a battle yet!





Pokemon you see in the field can now be registered in your Pokedex?  IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME IT DID THAT!

AreaNav functions include:
- Regional town map
- Show Pokemon distribution by location
- List Secret Bases
- Check Berry Trees


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm relevant to this thread.


----------



## BRN (Oct 15, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I'm relevant to this thread.


you're relevant to me~


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

BRN said:


> you're relevant to me~



We're totally rivals. Water vs Fire man. 


According to Croc law, we're now fan fic'd.

(Seriously though, second forms for life)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 15, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I'm relevant to this thread.


i wish you'd still follow me around, just like in the old gen iv days.


SirRob said:


> Well, there is a certain charm in using your Pokemon to help you travel through the world
> 
> But it should be done in a way that doesn't make them useless
> 
> Like give Pokemon who can learn HMs the innate ability to use those HMs in the overworld, but you have to bring out their potential as you progress through the game


i honestly think this is done well in pokemon mystery dungeon because dive, surf, and fly end up being some of the strongest moves in the game and serve to be convenient in a game where you always technically move first, plus the way they add buildup via dungeons and keys serves to add MORE exploration to a game already laden with it which i think is brilliant and enhances their usage and value massively

it's one of those ways where they can address the real geography but then also add a level of reward for gaining both overworld and combat skills

i do not however think that this hm system is applicable in modern pokemon games. it's just absolutely problematic and tedious and can throw strategy out the window because "fuck!" you want blastoise to learn something but "fuck!" i need to progress the game so he can't learn the move and needs surf


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i wish you'd still follow me around, just like in the old gen iv days.



Trainers are for lames. Keep your balls away from me you dirty man or else I'm going to have to bite off your ear. Because I guess that's what Crocs do pretty much to even out my earless state.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 15, 2014)

nvm my reply was stupid i'm gonna talk about pokemon mystery dungeon for a second


this is almost entirely irrelevant but i've also been playing pokemon mystery dungeon lately and to be honest even though it got some negative press (iirc gamespot gave it like a 6 or so?) i really really like this game. like almost as much as the main series and i'm half considering looking into the cost of the next gens of this spin off. what i absolutely love about this game is that despite having such a small team restriction during actual combative gameplay, it does feel like you are a community of "rescue members" each with applicable uses. while i regret that articuno is pretty much op due to fly and powder snow, focusing on the game sans articuno brings up the opportunity for a lot of mixing and matching and creativity with how you approach a dungeon. not everything relies on a consistent strategy so much as one that addresses the key concerns of a dungeon (eg fiery field requires a pre-save, has difficult enemies, but is short vs buried relic has no quicksave meaning you can give up/restart with no consequence, but is full sized and has multiple legendaries) and i feel that in some ways this has more room to be a context sensitive game. i wouldn't say it's better than the main series but i forgot how much i liked it

edit: i really hope that "this" wasn't for the shitty "one way ticket to pc joke"


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> edit: i really hope that "this" wasn't for the shitty "one way ticket to pc joke"




LEWD. AS. FUCK.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2014)

So, apparently, from the looks of things the ORAS demo is going to be kind of like the Bravely Default demo in a sense, you're given one area to explore and some quests to accomplish, and through playing you earn rewards that you can later transfer to ORAS itself....


----------



## Distorted (Oct 15, 2014)

Mega-Freakin-Steelix!? Mega-Frickumfrakum-Steelix!? Teh crystals.......teh glorious crystals.....

I'm throwing money at the screen but nothing's happening. I would crash mountains for megasteelix right now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

So went to Gamestop for the shiny Gengar this week, and the employee gave me like three of them. If anyone wants one I have two extra codes.

All out of codes now~


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

Aww, aren't you a nice one.

Haha, I'm laughing at all the people that are freaking out over Mega-Flygon not being revealed yet.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kotaku called ruby and saphire the worst generation. And they wonder why Crocs canceled their subscription to them. Goddam haters.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Aww, aren't you a nice one.
> 
> Haha, I'm laughing at all the people that are freaking out over Mega-Flygon not being revealed yet.


if you could direct some of that "laugh at" over here; flygon is legitimately in my top 10


Iba Shot said:


> Kotaku called ruby and saphire the worst generation. And they wonder why Crocs canceled their subscription to them. Goddam haters.


WOW there wasn't even a reason to inject that, that's just adding pointless opinion with no justification

i don't think this person even knew what secret bases were if they're going to talk about it like it's the best new thing when it was IN THE OLD GAME that she shits on. 

i can get having an opinion and should someone be able to justify it then that's cool but really? fuckin throwing a "blue was better" paragraph in there? amazing

also i didn't realize that they brought back the rustling grass mechanic, but then stat-upped the pokemon rather than just throwing audinos out there. that's interesting...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So went to Gamestop for the shiny Gengar this week, and the employee gave me like three of them. If anyone wants one I have two extra codes.



i would totally want one if you still have an extra code.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> i would totally want one if you still have an extra code.



Sure, PM me n I'll give you one.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> if you could direct some of that "laugh at" over here; flygon is legitimately in my top 10



Garchomp must remain the undisputed master Dragon/Ground type.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Garchomp must remain the undisputed master Dragon/Ground type.


without question

at the same time i find him adorable


also based shofu


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Pretty sure Pokemon Puzzle League is worse than Ruby and Sapphire

[yt]2Zt2wNwsiMM[/yt]


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

Aww, but I liked Puzzle League, it is so addictive! And yes, Flygon is adorbs. Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon. 

I am watching all of the Pokemon movies today in a marathon format, since I don't have any obligations this weekend, for once.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Aww, but I liked Puzzle League, it is so addictive! And yes, Flygon is adorbs. Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon.
> 
> I am watching all of the Pokemon movies today in a marathon format, since I don't have any obligations this weekend, for once.



Mega Mawille is my waifu.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Aww, but I liked Puzzle League, it is so addictive! And yes, Flygon is adorbs. Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon.
> 
> I am watching all of the Pokemon movies today in a marathon format, since I don't have any obligations this weekend, for once.


Oh, Panel de Pon is fun, sure. But I'd rather not play it with a 4kids skin!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Aww, but I liked Puzzle League, it is so addictive! And yes, Flygon is adorbs. Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon.



For some pokemon maybe...Mega-Slowbro is by and far the best thing ever.



Ieono said:


> I am watching all of the Pokemon movies today in a marathon format, since I don't have any obligations this weekend, for once.



The pokemon movies are so terribad. Lol, but I loved them as a kid. I still have that electabuzz and shiny ancient mew pokemon cards in the package the movie theaters gave out with first and second movie. All the nostalgia V:


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon.



not exactly all of em. i mean.. look at mega venusaur, charizard x, blastoise, houndoom, tyranitar, aggron, lucario and weirdly enoughh, camerupt.. they just scream woof to me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, Mega Camerupt is in full bara mode, there is no shame in admiring him


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

All of those megas looks so ridiculous to me...and the pokemon movies are still great if you don't mind their campiness and silliness.

Haha, it seems that I have different tastes than everyone here. I'll go to my corner now~

Hmm...Mega Camerupt is quite studly, though...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14498622/

i mean... look at him.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14498622/
> 
> i mean... look at him.



Mega Camerupt used flash.... :Ã¾


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 18, 2014)

he prolly cant pull off the rain dance and bulk up like nidoking tho. XP


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Aww, but I liked Puzzle League, it is so addictive! And yes, Flygon is adorbs. Unfortunately, Mega-evolutions have a habit of..."uglifying" pokemon.


truuuee.


SirRob said:


> Oh, Panel de Pon is fun, sure. But I'd rather not play it with a 4kids skin!


i have no idea how many hours i put into puzzle league and as a result i'm desensetized



yell0w_f0x said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14498622/


_barabarabarabarabarabarabara_


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 18, 2014)

SPOILER ALERT?!
So the stats for the new Megas and Primals, and a new Hoopa forme have apparently been discovered:





Index: 799 â€“ Swampert-M Stats: 100/150/110/95/110/70 Type: Water/Ground Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
Index: 800 â€“ Sceptile-M Stats: 70/110/75/145/85/145 Type: Grass/Dragon Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
Index: 801 â€“ Sableye-M Stats: 50/85/125/85/115/20 Type: Dark/Ghost Catchrate: 45 Stage: 2
Index: 802 â€“ Altaria-M Stats: 75/110/110/110/105/80 Type: Dragon/Fairy Catchrate: 45 Stage: 2
Index: 803 â€“ Gallade-M Stats: 68/165/95/65/115/110 Type: Psychic/Fighting Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
Index: 804 â€“ Audino-M Stats: 103/60/126/80/126/50 Type: Normal/Fairy Catchrate: 255 Stage: 2
Index: 805 â€“ Sharpedo-M Stats: 70/140/70/110/65/105 Type: Water/Dark Catchrate: 60 Stage: 2
Index: 806 â€“ Slowbro-M Stats: 95/75/180/130/80/30 Type: Water/Psychic Catchrate: 75 Stage: 2
Index: 807 â€“ Steelix-M Stats: 75/125/230/55/95/30 Type: Steel/Ground Catchrate: 25 Stage: 2
Index: 808 â€“ Pidgeot-M Stats: 83/80/80/135/80/121 Type: Normal/Flying Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
Index: 809 â€“ Glalie-M Stats: 80/120/80/120/80/100 Type: Ice/Ice Catchrate: 75 Stage: 2
Index: 810 â€“ Diancie-M Stats: 50/160/110/160/110/110 Type: Rock/Fairy Catchrate: 3 Stage: 3
Index: 811 â€“ Metagross-M Stats: 80/145/150/105/110/110 Type: Steel/Psychic Catchrate: 3 Stage: 3
Index: 812 â€“ Kyogre-P Stats: 100/150/90/180/160/90 Type: Water/Water Catchrate: 3 Stage: 3
Index: 813 â€“ Groudon-P Stats: 100/180/160/150/90/90 Type: Ground/Fire Catchrate: 3 Stage: 3
Index: 814 â€“ Rayquaza-M Stats: 105/180/100/180/100/115 Type: Dragon/Flying Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
815-820 are Cosplay Pikachu forms
Index: 821 â€“ Hoopa-M Stats: 80/160/60/170/130/80 Type: Psychic/Dark Catchrate: 3 Stage: 3
Index: 822 â€“ Camerupt-M Stats: 70/120/100/145/105/20 Type: Fire/Ground Catchrate: 150 Stage: 2
Index: 823 â€“ Lopunny-M Stats: 65/136/94/54/96/135 Type: Normal/Fighting Catchrate: 60 Stage: 2
Index: 824 â€“ Salamence-M Stats: 95/145/130/120/90/120 Type: Dragon/Flying Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3
Index: 825 â€“ Beedrill-M Stats: 65/150/40/15/80/145 Type: Bug/Poison Catchrate: 45 Stage: 3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2014)

Just did a TCG battle using a non-theme deck today, and it was awesome.  Not "I swept your team" awesome or "wow, I got schooled", but I definitely had the upper hand.

My deck basically consists of:


> - Energy Evolution Eevee -> Team Plasma Jolteon (an EX killer) and Team Plasma Flareon (general revenge killer; does more damage for each Pokemon in the discard pile)
> - Hoothoot -> Noctowl (with Powerful Vision and Fly; Fly requires a coin flip but is useful for finishing opponents off since it makes you immune to attacks after it hits)
> - Pidgey -> Pidgeotto -> Pidgeot (insert Bird Jesus joke here, this Stage 2 Flashfire bird can hit _hard_)
> - Ponyta -> Rapidash (low-energy striker; Agility attack in both forms does damage + coin flip for immunity to attacks)
> ...



My opponent had a Fire+Water deck with at least:


> - Flashfire Miltank (Powerful Friends does 90 damage for one Energy if there's a Stage 2 Pokemon on the bench)
> - Oshawott family (for that Stage 2 Samurott)
> - Reshiram (same as mine, even down to being full-art cards)
> - Charizard EX (possible Mega)
> ...



So I lead with Pidgey, he leads with Miltank and no Bench, but I'm able to get Pidgey evolved quickly (drew Pidgeotto on turn 2, already had Pidgeot in my hand) so the cow goes down faster than you can say Whitney.  (Not really, but it did go down without being much threat).  I do spot the Blastoise-EX on his Bench and the Oshawott (an Evosoda of his failed to evolve either).

By the time he sends Blastoise-EX in I'm up to Pidgeot and have more Pokemon on my Bench, including Noctowl and Jolteon.  He could easily one-shot Pidgeot with Blastoise-EX's power attack but instead uses Rapid Spin (probably wary of my Jolteon).  Soon I have Pyroar on the Bench, he's forced to use Oshawott (still unevolved) to stall while my team is, overall, in top form (with a Luxio waiting on my Bench).

He concedes the match at a score of 3-0 (out of 6) my favor; his only Pokemon in play at that point were Blastoise-EX and Charizard-EX, he doesn't have much chance getting a Samurott into play and my Jolteon was already having a blast nailing his Charizard completely unanswered (plus there's Pyroar to back him up).


----------



## Weiss (Oct 20, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> not exactly all of em. i mean.. look at mega venusaur, charizard x, blastoise, houndoom, tyranitar, aggron, lucario and weirdly enoughh, camerupt.. they just scream woof to me.


Wanna wrestle with M-Manectric?!? I do.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2014)

not necessarily ot to current pokemon matters but playing through purity forest on pokemon mystery dungeon and it makes me furious that there is literally not another pokemon that gives you as much exp as skarmory

so like i'm getting my ass kicked over levels when i could have foreseen this half a dungeon ago

whatever over it


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2014)

So if you were registered on Pokemon.com to receive marketing newsletters, the Trainer Club October newsletter includes a download code for the ORAS demo (I'm currently downloading it myself).

Reportedly, there will also be other ways to get the ORAS demo before launch.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 21, 2014)

downloading my copy now too. :3
kinda sucks that we will be getting mega glalie tho. i really wanted mega steelix. lol. apparently its japan only.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 21, 2014)

Is anyone getting Art Academy? I was just wondering.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 21, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Is anyone getting Art Academy? I was just wondering.



Oh yeah i heard about that, yeah...no, i actually don't own a 3ds -_-
I would probably buy if i did though. I did well in the first art academy


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 21, 2014)

Project Pokemon have found music in the code of ORAS for Deoxys' theme. HELL YES.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 21, 2014)

I am playing the demo, and the big, bare chested, totally hot Team Aqua admin just said to another man, "I love funny, interesting dudes! That's why I love my bro, Archie!" Hmmm...

Edit: And now he said, "You, me, and our Pokemon are gonna have a real good time later!" I like where this demo is going!

Edit edit: And NOW he wants to 'rough me up real nice'! B-but it's my first time!


----------



## Weiss (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear God Rob just let him give you a wet one!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am playing the demo, and the big, bare chested, totally hot Team Aqua admin just said to another man, "I love funny, interesting dudes! That's why I love my bro, Archie!" Hmmm...
> 
> Edit: And now he said, "You, me, and our Pokemon are gonna have a real good time later!" I like where this demo is going!
> 
> Edit edit: And NOW he wants to 'rough me up real nice'! B-but it's my first time!



I know right? I was like.... woof! Me likey. 

I'm totally tempted to get alpha sapphire just for him now.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am playing the demo, and the big, bare chested, totally hot Team Aqua admin just said to another man, "I love funny, interesting dudes! That's why I love my bro, Archie!" Hmmm...
> 
> Edit: And now he said, "You, me, and our Pokemon are gonna have a real good time later!" I like where this demo is going!
> 
> Edit edit: And NOW he wants to 'rough me up real nice'! B-but it's my first time!



My Sceptile roughed his Sharpedo up so bad (even without going Mega) I could almost say that shark got raped...

...but this is FAF and it'd TOTALLY get taken the wrong way.


Next question:  Since Steven gives you all three Hoenn starters and all three Mega Stones, do I hold out Mega Sceptile/Swampert for the full game or should I break them out now?  I caught a few glimpses of MS in the end-of-demo trailer (kind of unavoidable, that), not quite enough to retain a mental picture of but still.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

I chose Sceptile too! I Mega Evolved him against Glalie and got OHKO'd. Fun!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 22, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Next question:  Since Steven gives you all three Hoenn starters and all three Mega Stones, do I hold out Mega Sceptile/Swampert for the full game or should I break them out now?  I caught a few glimpses of MS in the end-of-demo trailer (kind of unavoidable, that), not quite enough to retain a mental picture of but still.



I'd say don't hols back. You'll want to repeat the demo to get some other items you can transfer to the full game. So you'll be seeing more glimpses of mega sceptile.  

And I chose sceptile too.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I chose Sceptile too! I Mega Evolved him against Glalie and got OHKO'd. Fun!



I didn't Mega against Glalie (definitely know better) and it *still* one-shot me with Frost Breath (if it hits, it crits).


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Croc got a demo key.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 22, 2014)

Glalie only used Headbutt and Protect against my Sceptile. I thought that the demo was giving me a guaranteed win. Guess mine just liked me. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Glalie only used Headbutt and Protect against my Sceptile. I thought that the demo was giving me a guaranteed win. Guess mine just liked me. XD



Well, I'm pretty sure Glalies don't have catch rates of 100%....


----------



## Weiss (Oct 22, 2014)

That one cute Magma chick made me regret getting Sapphire.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I'll miss the skates from xy. Tiptoeing is nice and all but running feels so slow now..


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder if they'll include random 'adventures' like in the demo. It'd be pretty cool to see that expanded into this huge thing with lots of different kinds of challenges.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

I've completed the demo ten times, including the battle against Expert Theodore and his team of Hariyama + starter trio.  It was a blast.  Pretty sure his Sceptile actually KO'ed my Blaziken (true story; set battle style, Sceptile's faster and Aerial Ace), so I sent Sceptile in to clean up.  Decided to go mega when taking down that Hariyama.

So Mega Blaziken's chest feathers form an X pattern.... and Mega Sceptile's chest ferns also form an X pattern ... that's two X's ... does this mean X2/Y2 CONFIRMED!?


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> So Mega Blaziken's chest feathers form an X pattern.... and Mega Sceptile's chest ferns also form an X pattern ... that's two X's ... does this mean X2/Y2 CONFIRMED!?



From trios of games to quartets? Who the heck knows.

I just hatched my first legit 6IV shiny... It's a chingling. Mild nature. Probably not an ideal nature, but it's rather difficult to everstone a chingling when the parent chimecho needs to hold the pure incense just to get a chingling in the first place.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> So Mega Blaziken's chest feathers form an X pattern.... and Mega Sceptile's chest ferns also form an X pattern ... that's two X's ... does this mean X2/Y2 CONFIRMED!?


The X-shape forms *four* triangles.
Triangles have *three* sides.
4-3=1
Illuminati has *one* eye.

Nintendo is illuminati CONFIRMED!
.. I had fun doing that.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2014)

...You lost me.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel that the tiptoing is going to annoy me soon...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2014)

Same here.  It's not _bad_, but it's obviously intended to be something you do while in tall grass; it looks completely out of place anywhere else.  (Plus, there's no standing animation, when you stop your character just freezes in the last pose they were in.)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 24, 2014)

Pre orders for oras finally opened here today. I'm getting both. And it's got this nice looking figurine thing for my display collection. 






Personally.. i really want that steel book edition that UK is gonna have as a pre order bonus. And the toys r us mega charizard x plushie. 


On a separate note. 



Spoiler



is the rumor about the secret event in the demo that ive been seeing around true? The "let's go somewhere secret" one that Steven says? Did anyone here get this? If so, how'd ye get it?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The X-shape forms *four* triangles.
> Triangles have *three* sides.
> 4-3=1
> Illuminati has *one* eye.
> ...



Pokemon is the illuminorty.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> On a separate note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's not an actual thing, but boy, is that a good set up for a rule 34 fanfic.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pretty sure that's not an actual thing, but boy, is that a good set up for a rule 34 fanfic.



i bet there are fanfics of this by now lol.

but if its not an actual thing, i guess the guy who posted these has really awesome photoshop skills. 



Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/R7JKR



serebii doesnt have any info on it so i guess it aint true. but i may try SRing one of these days. when i have a chance and some time to kill. just to check. who knows. lol. XP


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> i bet there are fanfics of this by now lol.
> 
> but if its not an actual thing, i guess the guy who posted these has really awesome photoshop skills.
> 
> ...


Oh, so there's images, huh? There doesn't seem to be anything ridiculous there, so, I think it must be true. I'll check it out myself.
There's also May's ORAS theme floating around out there, so, that might be where it's from.

Edit: I dunno, I've played the demo a lot and haven't encountered it. I must have played through it at least 30 times, and my activity log says I've played it for nearly 5 hours. Not a bad experience though, there was some new things here and there. I saw five (six if you count Tate/Liza as two) gym leaders, although no sign of Norman, Winona or Juan/Wallace.


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2014)

How do I get this demo guys


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> How do I get this demo guys


Live in the US
--
This page lists all the ways, it varies by country: 

http://serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/demo.shtml


----------



## Weiss (Oct 25, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Same here.  It's not _bad_, but it's obviously intended to be something you do while in tall grass; it looks completely out of place anywhere else.  (Plus, there's no standing animation, when you stop your character just freezes in the last pose they were in.)


It gives my theme Tiptor Through The Tulips by Tiny Tim new meaning.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> How do I get this demo guys


I'm sorry I would've given you mine if I could.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 25, 2014)

I have discovered that I look very silly while playing Dream Radar... I keep getting weird looks when someone walks in on me chasing dream clouds/pokemon around my room. I did catch tornadus, though, and a FEMALE prankster riolu. Have also discovered that I can use Pokemon Bank at home; I wasn't sure if I could since my home wi-fi is incompatible with the Gen IV/V games


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> ... and a FEMALE prankster riolu.



For some reason, every Pokemon I caught in the Dream Radar was female.  No exceptions.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 26, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> For some reason, every Pokemon I caught in the Dream Radar was female.  No exceptions.



Every single swablu I've caught in dream radar has been male. Drifloon has been half-and-half, and riolu, as best I can tell, are all female. Have not checked the igglybuff I just caught yet, and bronzor is genderless. Still looking for a female DW swablu so I can MM a shiny one in Y. If they keep coming up male I may get someone to gender swap one for me with a power save, then breed it shiny


----------



## Weiss (Oct 26, 2014)

I probably won't be on pokemon Y, so I stored what was irreplaceable on Pokebanks and gave the hefty good leftovers to my brother.
So it's likely you'll see him parading around as me, BUT he's actually...
Got more potential than me ehehehe.
I'm stuck on AC:NL atm. I'm going to seduce my assistant.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, so there's images, huh? There doesn't seem to be anything ridiculous there, so, I think it must be true. I'll check it out myself.
> There's also May's ORAS theme floating around out there, so, that might be where it's from.
> 
> Edit: I dunno, I've played the demo a lot and haven't encountered it. I must have played through it at least 30 times, and my activity log says I've played it for nearly 5 hours. Not a bad experience though, there was some new things here and there. I saw five (six if you count Tate/Liza as two) gym leaders, although no sign of Norman, Winona or Juan/Wallace.



Serebii finally confirms 



Spoiler



the secret mission . It's got a small chance to activate it. Apparently. When ye select let's go on a mission, Steven says that they are at it again.


 not gonna give up on it!

Only gym leader I saw is flannery. Lol.

EDIT: So the diancie  gamestop card is now available. And with that... foxie  goes beg mode again... anyone gonna get extras and willing to give this poor foxie a gamestop code for this diancie?


----------



## Weiss (Oct 27, 2014)

Yellow you no have Diancie?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope. Not yet since its only come to north america earlier today in gamestop stores. Ye have an extra code? i'd totally grab an extra code.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 27, 2014)

No code. But I do have Diancie.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 28, 2014)

Prolly japanese. Sorry. As much as I want one, I'd prefer the gamestop code cuz I know it's gonna be legit and north american version. I wouldnt want a cloned version either cuz I want to choose the nature. And it comes with the wonder card that I prolly don't need but want to collect (ocd I guess). 

So yeah.. if anyone is willing to part with an extra gamestop code for this diancie event.. :3


----------



## Weiss (Oct 28, 2014)

Honestly I think its overrated and ugly. Pokedex you lie to me!
I don't even like it... Steel types will conquer that thing.


----------



## Cyberra (Oct 28, 2014)

...I just got an email with a download code for the ORAS demo version. I apparently got selected to receive the code. Surprised the hell outta me...

Anyone have an extra diancie download code? I'm 5 hours away from the nearest EB Games so unless someone has a spare code I'm SOL


----------



## Ieono (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm currently on a mission to complete the pokedex. Deciding to take a break from competitive play so I can actually enjoy the game, haha. I have every legendary ever, so now it's time to breed for some baby pokemon and do some trade evolutions.


----------



## Weiss (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol baby pokemon are the worst.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2014)

Got the secret mission in the demo. Although now I hear there's ANOTHER one... mm.

Hurghh, May's theme is so good!

If you're soft resetting for the secret mission, keep in mind that you initiate it clicking "Let's go on an adventure!" Steven will describe the mission with something like, 'Looks like they're up to no good again'. The "Let's go somewhere secret!" doesn't pop up until after you've done the secret mission.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you get anything for beating the secret mission or is it just for funsies?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2014)

Funsies. Although you get a nugget for the second mission.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 30, 2014)

They say the nugget secret mission has an even lower chance of appearing. Need to soft reset more. I still haven't got the secret mission.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm planning on snatching Pokemon X/Y in a few hours. I haven't really played a game in the series for years(pretty sure the last game I really played was Crystal), and, honestly, I haven't got a clue which one to pick. I assume, as in the past, there's no real difference?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Pretty much only differences is just which mega evolutions you want. The version exclusive catchable pokemon are pretty easy to just trade for now. It's just the items for the different versions of mega evolution that are a bit trickier to get people to trade.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you. I figured as much.

After reading a bit, I think I might settle on Y then. Should be a fun return after so many years.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 31, 2014)

finally got the secret mission! 
now to try activating the second secret mission and get me a nugget.
as well as trying to get into steven's house.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2014)

According to Serebii, those events become available after you've had the demo for two weeks.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Oct 31, 2014)

i thought it wasn't confirmed yet. oh well. guess ill have to wait till next week..


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2014)

I've got more extras of the gamestop codes again V: have 2 extra Diancie codes if anyone wants one.

All out of codes. Pools closed kids :I move along now.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 1, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've got more extras of the gamestop codes again V: have 2 extra Diancie codes if anyone wants one.



ill take one if ye dont mind..


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2014)

PM me n I'll send you the code then


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 2, 2014)

trumpets and water


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 7, 2014)

See, I really wanna be hyped for this game but.. I just can't get super excited. 

So, with that in mind, tell me-
What's the single biggest thing you're looking forward to in ORAS?
Gimme some hype fuel, people!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 7, 2014)

Well there's...

-Flannery and her 3D tits
-Primal Groundon/Kyogre
-Diving
-Sexy Pirates
-New Mega Evolutions 
-Flying, like actual flying, none of that teleporting business.
-Norman's eyebrows
-Trumpets and Water
-Pokemon Contest
-Secret Bases/Make-shift gyms
-The 3 Regi's

There's a lot to be excited about.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Well there's...
> 
> -Flannery and her 3D tits
> -Primal Groundon/Kyogre
> ...


And, if I may add, the kickass new music.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 7, 2014)

would you guys say that the playable characters in omega and alpha look older than the usual 10 years old?
I mean they gave May little boobs....


----------



## Misomie (Nov 7, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> would you guys say that the playable characters in omega and alpha look older than the usual 10 years old?
> I mean they gave May little boobs....



I think XY's characters weren't ten. Then again, Japan has been sexualizing children for ages.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I think XY's characters weren't ten. Then again, Japan has been sexualizing children for ages.



-shrugs- whatever dude... May was actually my first fictional crush when i was little... oh well I'm sure I'm not the worst for thinking that stuff...it was pretty innocent but I'm sure there's people much older that would love to bone a 10 year old ginger than me having a small crush on a 11/12 year old.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> See, I really wanna be hyped for this game but.. I just can't get super excited.
> 
> So, with that in mind, tell me-
> What's the single biggest thing you're looking forward to in ORAS?
> Gimme some hype fuel, people!



Mega Slowbro











Everyday, in every way it puts a smile on my face. Mega Slowbro is my sad crying clown in an iron lung.

It just makes me so very very happy looking at it.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 8, 2014)

At the second gym in Pokemon Y, and I have a newfound disdain for Tyrunt. Suffice to say, the bastard is not on my list of favourite pokemon. Nor is it going anywhere near that list.

... Now let me go grumble because of how horrible I am at this.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mega Slowbro
> 
> 
> Everyday, in every way it puts a smile on my face. Mega Slowbro is my sad crying clown in an iron lung.
> ...


That's both awesome... And mildly horrifying.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 8, 2014)

@Kaedal- In the city, go to the water an use your Old Rod (if you don't have it go back and talk to the Fisherman in that aquarium place). Catch Luvdisc. In one of the houses, a trainer will give you a Steelix for it. Steelix can't get paralyzed by Amaura, has wicked defenses, and comes with a Steel move that is x4 effective on Amaura and x2 on Tyrunt.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks, I actually did that as one of the first things when I got to the town. I just didn't notice Gyro Ball. Still, it wasn't even Amaura that caused any issues. Snorlax made quick work of that. It was the damn bite the Tyrunt loves using.

Eventually beat the guy thanks to Steelix, though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2014)

After soft resetting a bunch of times every day, I found out that the 15 day requirement for the second secret mission resets if you change the time. And, since I changed the clock for daylight savings... I'm a little salty.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 11, 2014)

Good thing I didn't change the time yet. Laziness pays off in the end. Sorry abut your salt though, that really does suck.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 11, 2014)

Got my teams set up for ORAS.
Wasn't there a pink haired chick in Team Magma?
I believe I'll get OR because of her. On a side note, I'll likely be having my Sceptile be a mixed attacker. Trying to think of a name for her... Any ideas?


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 11, 2014)

Got pokebank back, finally, and was able to send one of my two Japanese event meloetta forward from Black 2. They came in the Japanese copy of Black 1 I got from ebay for MM breeding material. Also sending forward some of the pokemon I don't have in Y yet. Now if I could just catch a female DW swablu in dream radar...


----------



## Misomie (Nov 12, 2014)

@Cyberra- Pretty sure Dream radar keeps giving me those. XD (I still don't have bank though)

-----
Hey guys, I'm breeding the most annoying pokemon ever. A HA Pikachu with the egg moves Thunder Punch, Fake Out, and Volt Tackle. I'm at the point where I just hope for the right nature and IVs but it's annoying. Got tons of these buttheads.


----------



## BRN (Nov 12, 2014)

As with 9 out of 10 problems the solution here is incest, Misomie


----------



## Misomie (Nov 12, 2014)

BRN said:


> As with 9 out of 10 problems the solution here is incest, Misomie



It wouldn't have been so annoying if I didn't have to evolve the dumb Pichus to breed them and keep the dumb Light Ball attached. Finally wound up with a 31/31/31/x/31/31 spread for a Naive HA male (gave up on Jolly).


----------



## Weiss (Nov 12, 2014)

I ran into the same problems with Lucario. I really hate baby pokemon. 
My new team is looking like Manectric, Sceptile, Milotic, Skarmory, Dusclops and Volcarona.
Or...
Manectric, Sceptile, Milotic, Metagross, Crobat, and Arcanine. 
Which one sounds strategically better?
Also I need an update on my new FC which is 3840-7990-3496, and it hosts a ghost type Friend Safari.
Lastly I am offering breeding stuff for people on my spare time if I can. Take advantage of me while you can as I have a lot of time and I know hoew stressful breeding can be. Though I am certainly not breeding for shinies. -.- I'm breeding for natures, hidden abilities, IVs, and egg moves, and sometimes rare pokeballs. It will help greatly if you have the blueprints for what you want, and something to work with. Btw this is the 3DS generations I'd love to help out with, sorry for those of you who don't have the newer games.
And yes before someone criticizes me, I am doing all this through traditional means. I do NOT own a powersave nor will use those who do. :-V


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> I ran into the same problems with Lucario. I really hate baby pokemon.
> My new team is looking like Manectric, Sceptile, Milotic, Skarmory, Dusclops and Volcarona.
> Or...
> Manectric, Sceptile, Milotic, Metagross, Crobat, and Arcanine.
> Which one sounds strategically better?



I'd go with the second team. There's some interesting things you can do with the first team, but it doesn't beat out the offensive strength of the second team. It would be a lot better to progress through the game with. Crobat is good at scouting and the team is a good mix of physical and special attackers also. Personally I think having both electric and grass types on your team is kind of a waste, but I understand your love for Manectric. It's more important that you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 12, 2014)

But electric types rock... Also if Arcanine doesn't work the way I want him to Volcarona is in that team. Because Mothy sweeps.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2014)

That might be better. Volcarona does work and even (did) get Giga Drain.

I like electric types, but I like grass types better. That's just me and my bias I suppose.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 12, 2014)

I love Arcanine, but competitively (much like my Umbreon) there's others who can do his job better.
I prefer Volcarona knowing Quiver Dance, Heat Wave, Bug Buzz and either Psychic or Roost.
Get rekt m8.
Anyone notice that after Roost is used all super effective moves become regularly effective?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> I love Arcanine, but competitively (much like my Umbreon) there's others who can do his job better.
> I prefer Volcarona knowing Quiver Dance, Heat Wave, Bug Buzz and either Psychic or Roost.
> Get rekt m8.
> Anyone notice that after Roost is used all super effective moves become regularly effective?



Roost makes the pokemon Normal type until the end of the turn. It comes in pretty handy at times.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 12, 2014)

That's badass.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 12, 2014)

So how are the contests like now? Are they going to be as fun as they look in the anime if Sinnoh? Because... Yeah can you diglett?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Roost makes the pokemon Normal type until the end of the turn. It comes in pretty handy at times.



Isn't it like they lose the flying type and become single type instead? Like dragon flying becomes pure dragon until the next turn? I believe that becoming normal type is for pure flying type pokemon. Which I don't think there is aside from normal flying type pokemon like the birds.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 12, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Isn't it like they lose the flying type and become single type instead? Like dragon flying becomes pure dragon until the next turn? I believe that becoming normal type is for pure flying type pokemon. Which I don't think there is aside from normal flying type pokemon like the birds.



Oops, my bad. You have it right. It basically loses it's flying typing for the turn. If it's pure flying type, which I guess only counts for Arceus, then it becomes a Normal type.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Ugh... finding leftovers in x/y sucks :C Anyone wanna battle? I'm bored n just grinding with my pickup team at the moment.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't like mega camerupt. He`s one of my faves. Nintendo is getting lazy nowadays. I`ll never move on from B/W if I don`t catch my multiscale dragonite. Damn gretto


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I don't like mega camerupt. He`s one of my faves. Nintendo is getting lazy nowadays. I`ll never move on from B/W if I don`t catch my multiscale dragonite. Damn gretto



A mega camerupt can't be as bad as mega slowbro, right? Right?!
*googles camerupts mega* my god.. They did it... Made something more hideous than mega slowbro. The nightmares will roll in. ;-;


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

MegaMew said:


> A mega camerupt can't be as bad as mega slowbro, right? Right?!
> *googles camerupts mega* my god.. *They did it... Made something more hideous than mega slowbro.* The nightmares will roll in. ;-;



Bite your tongue >:C Mega Slowbro is a boss.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bite your tongue >:C Mega Slowbro is a boss.




I couldn't care about the competitive scene. I just want cute monsters


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bite your tongue >:C Mega Slowbro is a boss.



:c but the design is just sad... I mean its just him getting eaten by his shell and he looks so sad


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

His sadness is what makes him such a badass. Battling despite being eaten alive. Thats just metal.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, I can't argue with that metal bit there.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 13, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Isn't it like they lose the flying type and become single type instead? Like dragon flying becomes pure dragon until the next turn? I believe that becoming normal type is for pure flying type pokemon. Which I don't think there is aside from normal flying type pokemon like the birds.


Had my Yveltal do Roost. My brother's Sylveon did Moonblast. I swear it was normally effective. :-C


----------



## Weiss (Nov 13, 2014)

Is somebody hinting at Vore with Mega Slowbro here?


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Is somebody hinting at Vore with Mega Slowbro here?



Sorta so, I guess.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2014)

Guh, I went to GameStop today to preorder Smash. Before I went I instinctively thought, "I should bring my 3DS." and then I thought, "Why would I do that?"
And I walk into GameStop and see a big Diancie poster by the entrance. $%^&!!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 13, 2014)

Holy Arceus~
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HlADiJFI5c[/video]

@SirRob- You should have asked for a code. It's not an in-store download.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah, really? Maybe I should've spent more time looking at that poster! I totally would have done that.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Holy Arceus~
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HlADiJFI5c[/video]
> 
> @SirRob- You should have asked for a code. It's not an in-store download.


Woah! thats just. just...
SPACE! The hype only grows bigger by the day. but seriously..._Space!?_


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 13, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Also I need an update on my new FC which is 3840-7990-3496, and it hosts a ghost type Friend Safari.



I re-added you to my friend list with your new FC. You either need to re-add me or be online so it'll register before I can see your new fs.

Don't suppose you have any female DW swablu in a dream ball? All the ones I caught in dream radar have been male, and after I caught landorus they stopped appearing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Legendaries and stuff



Whelp, with this I'm now expecting a sudden increase in Landorus and Heatrans in all the random teams I battle online once ORAS comes out :Ã¾


----------



## Weiss (Nov 13, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I re-added you to my friend list with your new FC. You either need to re-add me or be online so it'll register before I can see your new fs.
> 
> Don't suppose you have any female DW swablu in a dream ball? All the ones I caught in dream radar have been male, and after I caught landorus they stopped appearing.


Hold on...


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 13, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Hold on...



Phantump and lampent so far... #3's not unlocked yet


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone happen to have an extra dratini with extreme speed they'd be willing to part with? Was getting ready to start breeding a dragonite, but then realized that it only gets extreme speed from previous gen.. xP


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 14, 2014)

I've got an extra one if ye still need dratini with extreme speed.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to give away a ton of my pokemon. So many unused... Other than Dratini, was anyone else needing anything?


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 14, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> I think I'm going to give away a ton of my pokemon. So many unused... Other than Dratini, was anyone else needing anything?



Question still stands about a female DW dream ball swablu. I've had no luck getting one from dream radar.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 16, 2014)

Thought my post went through.... Just checked. Nope sorry! Don't have it. I could see what I can do about obtaining one though


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2014)

I went to GameStop today, since it was the last day for the Diancie event here in North America. I asked the employees about it, and they said they ran out of codes! Not only that, but the other local stores were out of them too! I didn't even know there was a limited amount! And I definitely wouldn't expect it to be popular where I live, anyway! They said that no one cared about the shiny Gengar giveaway last month, but the Diancie one was really popular!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm... really not excited for OROS. That's kinda weird. It came out at a bad time since smash is released on the same day.


I'd be more inclined to have preordered OROS had they gave us the UK preorder bonus.  (I didn't even bother picking up a Diance card even though I've been to Gamestop several times this week)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, the nice thing about it being released now, is that it's there for you whenever/if ever you get tired of Smash and want a fresh Pokemon experience. I'm not getting it when it launches, but I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, the nice thing about it being released now, is that it's there for you whenever/if ever you get tired of Smash and want a fresh Pokemon experience. I'm not getting it when it launches, but I'll get it eventually.





I guess, but I barely even played through the demo at all. I can't believe I'm not more excited about this game.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm going to make this last Croc mine.  *Throws Dusk Ball*


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, I don't like umbreon balls. Put those away.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 16, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> Wow, I don't like umbreon balls. Put those away.



Toss em over here.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 16, 2014)

Long time no see Butters.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 18, 2014)

So like. I've been wondering for a while now. Since the Regis are going to available via mirage spots as announced some time ago, what does this mean for the braille puzzle regis? Ye think this will be omitted?


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> So like. I've been wondering for a while now. Since the Regis are going to available via mirage spots as announced some time ago, what does this mean for the braille puzzle regis? Ye think this will be omitted?



I was wondering about this as well. I really hope they don't remove something so interesting from the game. But I suppose it'd be strange to be able to get more than one copy of legendary Pokemon in the mirage spots?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I was wondering about this as well. I really hope they don't remove something so interesting from the game. But I suppose it'd be strange to be able to get more than one copy of legendary Pokemon in the mirage spots?



I hope they don't remove it too. 

I just thought of it now, but maybe they'll put regigigas into play with the braille puzzles. Like ye need to catch all 3 regis in the mirage spots and go solve the braille puzzles with the right registered on the three locations to activate a special mirage spot for regigigas. They did say ye will need all three to get to him in that trailer thing. That's just me theorizing stuff. Lol. Who knows.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 18, 2014)

That part and the songs always frightened me yet drew me in. I felt horrified like I did with Giratina.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 20, 2014)

No game corner anymore? 
I kinda forgot what game they had in the game corner of rse.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 20, 2014)

I miss the Game Corner Sinnoh offered. :-/


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> No game corner anymore?
> I kinda forgot what game they had in the game corner of rse.



Slots and roulette.

I never really liked Sinnoh's Game Corner, the crackdown on video game gambling really hurt it.  If I'm going to win 150 coins, I'd rather get it in a lump sum than in 'bonus rounds' of 15 at a time....


----------



## Weiss (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah man I mastered Sinnoh's Game Corner and Contests.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2014)

I preferred the music of Kanto's (second place goes to Johto's), and Hoenn's roulette over slots.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 21, 2014)

Been playing Alpha Sapphire for a bit now, and I love the music the most! Gah, they did such a good job.


----------



## BRN (Nov 21, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Slots and roulette.
> 
> I never really liked Sinnoh's Game Corner, the crackdown on video game gambling really hurt it.  If I'm going to win 150 coins, I'd rather get it in a lump sum than in 'bonus rounds' of 15 at a time....


Ah, right, but the number of bonus rounds in a row that you got triggered an event with an NPC in the store, and I also believe it was one of the ways to get a star on your Trainer Card.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, we have to wait a fucking week to get this here in the UK which is bullshit. Preorded the ruby steelbook ^_^


----------



## Weiss (Nov 21, 2014)

Gonna try to get that today.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2014)

Y-Yoko Shimomura (composer of Kingdom Hearts) did a new track for Pokemon ORAS.
It sounds fantastic.
[video=youtube;lFoQotyP0Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFoQotyP0Tw[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Nov 21, 2014)

Will I have to avoid this thread because of spoilers? *its a remake you dingus*


----------



## Zraxi (Nov 21, 2014)

I totally forgot about like half of ruby/sapphire's story, wow. Most of the stuff I see wows me and makes me think it's new until I remember vaguely that it was in the original. Well I was like 7 when the original was out so I can forget things. ;w;


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pic




That made me cancel my preorder.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 22, 2014)

I probably won't get the new games. I like pokemon and all, but it gets real repetitive, really fast.
All I really do is breed totodiles with near perfect IVs and pokerus.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 22, 2014)

Lucky. I'm choosing Ruby for new experiences (as I chose Sapphire before), not to mention Alpha Sapphire totally fucks up my nostaligia.

@Mr. Sparta
I play them to beat up people over the internet. 
Preferably with my favourites.


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 22, 2014)

Lucius/Gray Fox, your new safari is Ghost with lampent, phantump, and spiritomb. The third finally got unlocked when you appeared online this evening.

I will be getting Alpha Sapphire eventually, though I'm not sure exactly when. It might not be till January, with my Christmas money. I never played Ruby or Sapphire so I have never been through the Hoenn region and it'll be a new experience for me.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 23, 2014)

That's not so bad. Still Phantump ruins it I wanted at least a Dusclops there. Are there Eeveelutions in the friend safaris? I'd love a dark one with Umbreon in it.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Are there Eeveelutions in the friend safaris? I'd love a dark one with Umbreon in it.



Nope, just Eevee itself.  And if you're looking for a female Anticipation one, bring along a Cute Charm packing something like Power-Up Punch or Rock Smash.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 23, 2014)

Nah, only good HA Eeveelutions are Espeon, Flareon, and Sylveon- the ones I hardly use.


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 23, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> That's not so bad. Still Phantump ruins it I wanted at least a Dusclops there. Are there Eeveelutions in the friend safaris? I'd love a dark one with Umbreon in it.



The first two slots in any ghost safari are limited to shuppet or lampent, and phantump or pumpkaboo. The third can be golurk, spiritomb, dusclops, or drifblim. You'd still get stuck with at least one very "meh" 'mon in those first two slots.

I bred out a shiny eevee with its HA... I was breeding for glaceon so that's what it evolved into >.>


----------



## Weiss (Nov 23, 2014)

Eevee will always be an Umbreon for me.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 23, 2014)

An NPC told me to teach my Sharpedo Surf. It's so worth it.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 23, 2014)

I forgot most of these new megas.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> An NPC told me to teach my Sharpedo Surf. It's so worth it.



Yeah. Apparently there are new surf mechanics. Sharpedo is faster than yer normal mon when it comes to surfing.


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 23, 2014)

Whenever I need a water-type on my team, 9 times out of 10 I pick gyarados. The tenth time, it was samurott, my starter in Black 2. But usually I pick gyarados. Especially a red one... I think I'm going to have to breed out a gold magikarp for when I get my servos on AS.

Though if I choose to use sharpedo this time, I have a female dream ball DW carvanha I can use to breed a shiny sharpedo with good stats.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 23, 2014)

Milotic.
But yeah...
Everything I know is a lie.
Alternate timelines for pokemon... That's a thing now. Like Legend of Zelda style.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2014)

Seriously, Brendan, how long does it take you to fix a stupid analog clock?  There was an obvious afternoon sun when you went into the house, yet it's 10:30PM at night by the time you come back down?

This takes technological ineptitude to a completely new level....


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 24, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing when I first started playing it.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh God did they actually revive the clock? It doesn't go by the 3ds time?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Oh God did they actually revive the clock? It doesn't go by the 3ds time?



I thought the same at first too.  It does use the 3DS system time, but you still have to go upstairs and set it before the scenery reflects what time it actually is.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 24, 2014)

The pointlessness of the clock.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2014)

I think the eXP Share was nerfed.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 25, 2014)

Now it's out over in the US, I've seen pictures of Mauville City and heard Wally's battle music. They really should have put this crap in the trailer.
That's it! Sold. Totally pre-ordering it for when it's out in three days time.
You lucky American buggers.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 25, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think the eXP Share was nerfed.



Yeah, that means my pokemon won't be OP, and I can actually take my time with it all. This'll be a fun challenge.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 27, 2014)

Finally getting ruby tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Weiss (Nov 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Finally getting ruby tomorrow ^_^



What a coincidence! Me as well!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2014)

I got both because I couldn't decide between the two.  First up is Ruby and we're Nuzlocking.  Then I'm thinking about taking Sapphire out for a Wonderlocke.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

People two steps ahead of me.

Still wishing Multiscale Dragonite spawns in that stupid grotto


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 27, 2014)

Been trying to move on with omega ruby but the dexnav got me hooked. I'm trying to catch a numel with ancient power and my search level is already at 80+.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 28, 2014)

Dammit I really want ORAS but I don't even own a 3ds ;-;
All im stuck with is heart gold


----------



## Weiss (Nov 28, 2014)

SoulSilver will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got Omega Ruby. Did the Super Training make a comeback?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 28, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Dammit I really want ORAS but I don't even own a 3ds ;-;
> All im stuck with is heart gold



I still love Gold silver and crystal. They're the only games where ye actually visit the original region. Something I've  always wanted to see in the recent games. When will they ever make a game where ye can visit all regions. I'm totally getting that. 



Gray Fox said:


> Just got Omega Ruby. Did the Super Training make a comeback?



All the bottom screen features of x and y comes back as part of the playnav.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 28, 2014)

How far must you progress to notice this?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 28, 2014)

Quite early actually. Ye get it before leaving petal burg.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, fuck. I've run out of humorous nicknames.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 28, 2014)

BTW.  I got a question for those with pokebank. When ye transfer yer pokemon from xy to oras using pokebank, will you still be the original trainer? Or will the pokemon be treated as traded ones? Also, I'm assuming the bank update still doesn't let you send items.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 28, 2014)

No, and still nope. Its rather annoying that I can't move items.
Btw you're all fucked. My Foul Play/Iron Tail Umbreon is back. B-)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I think the eXP Share was nerfed.



Nope  it works exactly the same as it did in XY, any Pokemon that doesn't participate in battle gets XP equal to 50% of those who did.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2014)

There! Finally got my paws on this game. Delivery was late yesterday.
I've only just picked the starter, but.. damn! Those opening cutscenes were fantastic.
Love the new battle music.

Now I just need to name my Mudkip!
EDIT: He's Flubber now. Do not question.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 29, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Those opening cutscenes were fantastic.
> Love the new battle music.



Totally agree!

And wow. I was worried I wouldn't get the eon ticket street pass thing since don't live anywhere near the eon ticket event areas. But damn.  I just had a street pass earlier with someone who has the eon ticket. And i got one. Nice.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 29, 2014)

What the fuck have they done to Mauville 0_0


----------



## Weiss (Nov 29, 2014)

I am ROCK SOLID since the return of tutor moves.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> What the fuck have they done to Mauville 0_0



I actually like what they did there. It looks really great.


----------



## Weiss (Nov 29, 2014)

So my level 5 Eevee just evolved into an Umbreon. Funny, it usually takes a long time for them to like me that much (at least level 25).
I guess my Eevee really loved being touched all over.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone else notice how in Wally's house in Petalburg his globe has pins in places like Unova and Kalos?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone else notice how in Wally's house in Petalburg his globe has pins in places like Unova and Kalos?



I actually didn't bother examining the stuff on his room so I went back and did. Hehe.

Oh. And i just couldn't help myself but every time I surf on Sharpedo back, I really couldn't help but think that brendan/may is humping the poor Sharpedo.  The animation I tell ye.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

I finally got AS


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2014)

Suddenly Mr. Bonding isn't so creepy anymore.  By comparison, I mean.



> https://twitter.com/Lotad_/status/539137497474039808/photo/1


----------



## Weiss (Nov 30, 2014)

That's almost as bad as the time I was stuck in a Ferris wheel with a hiker. :-V


----------



## Weiss (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah the memories...
Here in under the Cycling Road of Hoenn I ran into my first ever shiny...
An Electrike!  <3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Suddenly Mr. Bonding isn't so creepy anymore.  By comparison, I mean.



Compared to Matt tho.. i totally love this guy.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 30, 2014)

For the first time, I've decided to name every single pokemon I obtain. 
My team now consists of Flubber, Pepsi, Snickers, Sausage, Weenie and Paper Plane.

This is bloody great!


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 30, 2014)

Its fun when you name your pokemon cleverly
like 'Holy shit he'
'Holy shit he' used tackle!
'Holy shit he' Leveled up to 7!


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> For the first time, I've decided to name every single pokemon I obtain.
> My team now consists of Flubber, Pepsi, Snickers, Sausage, Weenie and Paper Plane.
> 
> This is bloody great!


Very good choice!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2014)

MegaMew said:


> Its fun when you name your pokemon cleverly
> like 'Holy shit he'
> 'Holy shit he' used tackle!
> 'Holy shit he' Leveled up to 7!


Wordfilters, but yeah.  Or even a name like "Somebody" will do.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 1, 2014)

martha75 said:


> Very good choice!


Heh, I often spend longer than I'd care to admit, just sitting there trying to think of a name!

I enjoy naming my pokemon. It makes the experience more enjoyable, and, weirdly, you feel more attached to the pokemon you name.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 1, 2014)

I listened to the whole soundtrack for this game. The music created specifically for the remake is jaw droppingly awesome!! We've come a long way.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 2, 2014)

Sigh...
I made my effort to be a Pokemon Coodinator Idol a reality the other day. Even beat uh... What's her face and Ali with my Umbreon. I did all that a bit too quick, but my Luna has all five master ribbons, and has the Contest Star Ribbon which seems to have a "shiny" effect on her when she is sent out into battle (a pink ribbon silhouette glowss on her for a second after being sent out, much like the stars for a shiny pokemon, even the same noise).
None of my pokemon are shiny minus my adorable Electrike (I have several back up lvl 1 Electrike, shiny when I got this baby I cloned him for backups, only for myself for new adventures).
Guess I have to go to the gyms again...
Contests weren't what I had hoped but still cool, I pretty much win wjen the crowd see's and adores my Luna.
On a side note, Luna is very much a solid wall. I have a video of her withstanding all the Primal trios signature moves, one after the other, without perishing and only getting defeated by Rayquaza's Extremespeed, so she also decent in battle.
I really want to see if the ribbon silhouette applies on online battles, so does anyone care to battle my team?
I warn you now, I am good.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, I often spend longer than I'd care to admit, just sitting there trying to think of a name!
> 
> I enjoy naming my pokemon. It makes the experience more enjoyable, and, weirdly, you feel more attached to the pokemon you name.



I think that's the whole point of the nicknames. They seem more personal to you since ye named them yerself. I'm thinking of sending back the battle box team i sent from x to omega ruby just to give em nicknames. 



SirRob said:


> I listened to the whole soundtrack for this game. The music created specifically for the remake is jaw droppingly awesome!! We've come a long way.



I know right.  I find for tree city's music calming. And i love listening to the cementery music of Mt pyre. 


So like.. the water reflections of the night stars are really gorgeous.  And i like flying using the area nav.  It's cool that ye can fly to places without opening yer pokemon list. And the fact that ye can fly to routes instead of just cities this time around. 

Oh. And ive been spending to much time on secret bases. Haven't progressed thw game at all lol. I want a street thug for my secret base.  Anyone chose street thug for their secret base? Can I add ye as a secret pal. 

Oh. And anyone who wants to add my secret base, feel free to do so.. here's my qr code. It's on route 115. You'll need surf and mach bike to reach it.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 2, 2014)

Tl;dr. Has anyone mentioned the high occurrence of cutscenes?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 2, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Tl;dr. Has anyone mentioned the high occurrence of cutscenes?


Most definitely.
I'm guessing you just got the game, then?


----------



## Jayke (Dec 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Most definitely.
> I'm guessing you just got the game, then?


Nope. Just saw the credits. They did a good job on it.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 2, 2014)

Bah too many shiny eevees.
And I agree the pokemon I took the time to name are a bit more valuable than the rest.
I'm really stuck on what to name my Volcarona. Maybe a name for the sun?!?
I like the remix to the Champion theme.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 2, 2014)

Watched the finals of Pokemon world championship 2014. I love how the game is dominated mostly by dragon types and how they utilize berries than hold items. I'm glad that PACHIRISU won. love his strat


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 2, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Watched the finals of Pokemon world championship 2014. I love how the game is dominated mostly by dragon types and how they utilize berries than hold items. I'm glad that PACHIRISU won. love his strat



I think the most common dragons to enter competitions are garchomp and dragonite. There's also mega charizard x but from what I've seen mega charizard y is more common. 

I'm definitely glad pachirisu won when I saw that. This is what I love about the competitive scene. Ye really get to see the unexpected.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Watched the finals of Pokemon world championship 2014. I love how the game is dominated mostly by dragon types and how they utilize berries than hold items. I'm glad that PACHIRISU won. love his strat



Nobody expected the little Pikaclone squirrel to be such a tank, did they?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 2, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Nobody expected the little Pikaclone squirrel to be such a tank, did they?



More like how useful follow me could be in double battles. I usually pass out on that move on any pokemon (not that I'm particularly interested in double battles)


Superior Sweeper team got rekted badly


----------



## Weiss (Dec 2, 2014)

Now that R/S/E remakes are a thing, would it be bad of me to hope for remakes of D/P/P (preferably Platinum)?
I feel Sinnoh was underrated. Particularly Team Galactic. <3  <3
I'm talking to myself ehehehe.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> For the first time, I've decided to name every single pokemon I obtain.
> My team now consists of Flubber, Pepsi, Snickers, Sausage, Weenie and Paper Plane.
> 
> This is bloody great!


 I've got Kung Pao (Torchic), Mujina (Zigzagoon), Wrigley (Dustox), Ed (Poochyena), the unnamed Shiny Beldum, and Pond Scum (Lombre)


----------



## Jayke (Dec 3, 2014)

We need a red/blue/yellow remake.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 3, 2014)

Jayke said:


> We need a red/blue/yellow remake.



FireRed/LeafGreen.
I think we need to pay attention to the games that haven't had the pleasure of being remade, respectively.
Honestly I want a Platinum remake. Forget D/P's story, Platinum gave that story the umph it needed. Thank you Giratina.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 3, 2014)

If B/W is the last time we'll see the grid movement in pokemon. All versions deserves to be remaked.

I don't mind if GameFreak will make the third remake of Red because honestly... I like the generation 1 pokemons more

Maybe I'll consider 2 gen since Chuck is such a hottie and he deserves 3D version of his god-blessed body


----------



## Weiss (Dec 3, 2014)

I loved Silver much better than Blue haha. Two regions, good story, loooooooong... 'Nuff said.
But I dunno I think the Sinnoh region series could really use to re-amp.
I feel its under-appreciated, and I need some more Contests for my Luna to win! <3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Maybe I'll consider 2 gen since Chuck is such a hottie and he deserves 3D version of his god-blessed body



Yes yes yes!!!!!!

With the current trend in pokemon games, it's most likely we'll see either pokemon x2y2 or pokemon z or some new pokemon game by 2015. And by 2016, it will most likely be a remake of diamond pearl.

I would love a re-remake of crystal tho. I love the fact that it involves more Than  one region. And from what I've heard, game freak is considering creating a pokemon game where you can visit all regions. Which is definitely long overdue ever since they introduced gold and silver.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 3, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Yes yes yes!!!!!!
> 
> With the current trend in pokemon games, it's most likely we'll see either pokemon x2y2 or pokemon z or some new pokemon game by 2015. And by 2016, it will most likely be a remake of diamond pearl.
> 
> I would love a re-remake of crystal tho. I love the fact that it involves more Than  one region. And from what I've heard, game freak is considering creating a pokemon game where you can visit all regions. Which is definitely long overdue ever since they introduced gold and silver.


The amount of problems with the last one are overwhelmimg, unless we couldn't gain access to the pokemon from previous regions, and even then thats a problem.
I miss Crystal.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

Remakes. We needss them.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 4, 2014)

im still waiting for the day they make a real time based pokemon game. But yeah one where you could visit all the regions would be good, and would make catching them all a little easier.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 4, 2014)

It'll never happen because that would mean Nintendo couldn't milk as much money from their consumers by 'encouraging' them to buy multiple versions of the games to get them all.


----------



## Jayke (Dec 4, 2014)

That's how they get ya.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 4, 2014)

But what about the real time battle system instead....if a bunch of indie developers could make a Pokemon  mmo with animated real time battling system then im sure Nintendo could make something like that for the Wii U....if they can do it in poke park then they can do it with normal games. Having them real time based battle system would make the game so much more enjoyable and would make people feel like they were playing the anime which I know everyone would love to do. If animating every (like what almost a thousand. Pokemon now?) Pokemon provides too much a task then at least they can animate the original 150 Pokemon from gen1


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 4, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> It'll never happen because that would mean Nintendo couldn't milk as much money from their consumers by 'encouraging' them to buy multiple versions of the games to get them all.



Gane freak is saying it's a possibility if they can do it in an interesting way.



Shadow Jaeger said:


> But what about the real time battle system instead....if a bunch of indie developers could make a Pokemon  mmo with animated real time battling system then im sure Nintendo could make something like that for the Wii U....if they can do it in poke park then they can do it with normal games. Having them real time based battle system would make the game so much more enjoyable and would make people feel like they were playing the anime which I know everyone would love to do. If animating every (like what almost a thousand. Pokemon now?) Pokemon provides too much a task then at least they can animate the original 150 Pokemon from gen1


----------



## SirRob (Dec 4, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> But what about the real time battle system instead....


Not exactly the same thing, but we ARE getting a Pokemon fighting game.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 4, 2014)

@SR
When was that going to come out?
I'd be surprised if it didn't distract you from all other games.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 4, 2014)

The trailer said it was coming out in Japanese arcades in 2015. I haven't heard any news about it since the trailer, aside from a few interviews early on.

Regular fighting games are a bit too technical for me, and I'm not big on Tekken, so it might not be the right sort of game for me. It'll be interesting to see whether the Pokemon theme will simplify the gameplay to something that'd appeal to a wide group of people.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 5, 2014)

I actually enjoy tekken and love using Kuma. I'm thinking they might put in ursaring as a Kuma clone. But from what I've heard about pokken, it would be different from regular tekken since they'd be incorporating some signature moves and stuffs. 

Tekken is a brand that usually goes arcade first before coming to consoles so it may be a while before we see pokken come to consoles, wii u specifically, of they would actually go there.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The trailer said it was coming out in Japanese arcades in 2015. I haven't heard any news about it since the trailer, aside from a few interviews early on.
> 
> Regular fighting games are a bit too technical for me, and I'm not big on Tekken, so it might not be the right sort of game for me. It'll be interesting to see whether the Pokemon theme will simplify the gameplay to something that'd appeal to a wide group of people.



Ah I see.
What style of fighting games do you prefer?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2014)

[yt]HG8gWGz8Esg[/yt]

I. Want. This.



Gray Fox said:


> Ah I see.
> What style of fighting games do you prefer?


I like Smash Bros 'cause it's a lot simpler and doesn't require complex inputs. I do like watching regular fighting games though.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 6, 2014)

OH MY GOSH! The new snowman Fennekin plushie in the Pokemon Center is freaking adorable! It's sooooo cuuuuute!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2014)

I had to check that out. It's really cute!! I browsed the site since I didn't look at it since its launch. The Sugimori prints are so expensive, but I bet they're totally worth the money.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]HG8gWGz8Esg[/yt]
> 
> I. Want. This.
> 
> I like Smash Bros 'cause it's a lot simpler and doesn't require complex inputs. I do like watching regular fighting games though.


Lol that theme is ridiculously funny!

I figured you say that haha. I wish there could be a dlc for some characters.
Unlikely, but I'd love it if Eevee could be a dlc for SSB. Like, Red's Eevee from the manga.
Are you as good at SSB as you are in Pokemon?
I'd love to battle you when I get it (no way I could "cheat" there I don't think).


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 7, 2014)

This name censoring system is rather peculiar.
I wanted to call my Skarmory 'Can Opener', but it was blocked. Tin Opener, too.

What's wrong with the word Opener, eh? It's a perfectly respectable word. 
I blame society. :v


----------



## Weiss (Dec 7, 2014)

Man that's ridiculous.
Yet people can get away with naming their red gyarados Mahdick.
:Edit:
Has this topic reached its limit? 
Please tell me no. .


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey, Lucius, is your other friend code still active, the one with the grass safari? If you're not using it any more I'm gonna have to take it off my friend list to make some room. It's getting very crowded.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 7, 2014)

I just nicknamed my battle box team. They're all japanese. Lol.
joukin panda, tappei, shigure, iguneeru, otomatsu, takahiro.

And man. I think I accidentally sent the houndour I was saving to train to wonder trade.. I'm gonna have to breed one again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I just nicknamed my battle box team. They're all japanese. Lol.
> joukin panda, *tappei*, *shigure*, iguneeru, otomatsu, takahiro.
> 
> And man. I think I accidentally sent the houndour I was saving to train to wonder trade.. I'm gonna have to breed one again.




I see what you did there. :grin:


----------



## Weiss (Dec 7, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Hey, Lucius, is your other friend code still active, the one with the grass safari? If you're not using it any more I'm gonna have to take it off my friend list to make some room. It's getting very crowded.



Nope its gone forever.
Odd, for a while I could not do anything on this thread. I guess it was just me.


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 8, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Nope its gone forever.
> Odd, for a while I could not do anything on this thread. I guess it was just me.



Just checking. I'd already gotten all three shinies from it, was wondering why it wouldn't work right anymore. Removed it from my friends list to try and free up some space.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 8, 2014)

Because everyone and their grandmother are adding Metagross, I cancelled my plans to add him.
I plan to add *clang* Registeel. I hardly ever see him used so he's not mainstream.
Thing is, I don't know what kind of setup I want for him.
He's the most neutral stat pokemon I've ever seen.
What's a good setup for Registeel?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 9, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I see what you did there. :grin:



What can I say. Nicknames are there so ye can be more intimate emotionally attached with yer pokemon. 



Gray Fox said:


> Because everyone and their grandmother are adding Metagross, I cancelled my plans to add him.
> I plan to add *clang* Registeel. I hardly ever see him used so he's not mainstream.
> Thing is, I don't know what kind of setup I want for him.
> He's the most neutral stat pokemon I've ever seen.
> What's a good setup for Registeel?



I'd rather use aggron or something than registeel. Superior attack and defense stats plus a Mega if ye wanna go that far.  But if ye wanna run registeel, go with either calm, careful, bold or impish. Tho I'd go physical since he has a limited special movepool.. earthquakes are common tho so be wary of that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

So far I've beaten 3 gym leaders on the first try. Here's hoping for more!


----------



## Weiss (Dec 9, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> What can I say. Nicknames are there so ye can be more intimate emotionally attached with yer pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather use aggron or something than registeel. Superior attack and defense stats plus a Mega if ye wanna go that far.  But if ye wanna run registeel, go with either calm, careful, bold or impish. Tho I'd go physical since he has a limited special movepool.. earthquakes are common tho so be wary of that.


I would but Aggron lacks that Special Defense I lust for.
Registeel is good as a wall, but needs some umph with his offensive stats.
I don't see people use Registeel. I can see the reasons why, but I'll perfect him like I did Umbreon.
I'm going to S. T. him in HP fully, then even out the rest between Defense and Special Defense.
He could possibly become a disruptive pokemon, so its possible I'll teach him stuff like Toxic or Thunder Wave.
Hell, I'll see all the possibilities when I level him up.
Held item definately has to be a Weakness Policy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

Why the hell is PWT so hard!

I can't get past Johto Leaders!

Help!

I'm running around with:

Lapras
Hydration
Damp Stone

Perish Song
Whirlpool
Rest
Rain Dance
-------
Dragonite
Multiscale
Leftovers

Dragon Dance
Dragon Tail
Substitute
Roost
--------
Ursaring
Guts
Toxic Orb

Facade
Hammer Arm
EarthQuake
Arial Ace
----
Camerupt
Magma Armor
Life Orb

Rock Polish
Fire Blast
Earth Power
Hidden Power Ice
----
Lilligant
Own Tempo
Wise Glasses


  Teeter Dance
  Petal Dance
  Quiver Dance
Hidden Power Rock
--------
Grandevoir
Telepathy
Wide Lens

Wish
Heal Bell
Hypnosis
Dream Eater


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2014)

Your team seems to focus on support and defense, but in battle tower type formats, I think you wanna go with a more offensive team with good type coverage.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Your team seems to focus on support and defense, but in battle tower type formats, I think you wanna go with a more offensive team with good type coverage.



I can only select 3 for PWT, I'm wondering which would be best
A. Staller Team: Dragonite, Lapras and Grandevoir
B. Sweeper Team: Ursaring, Camerupt, Lilligant

I spent 1 week EV training them but apparently in PWT they remove EV's and revert all pokemons into their base stats

Imagine a Mamoswine outspeeding a Grandevoir


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2014)

Is that true? I thought the opponent's EVs were just maximized. 
I'd go with the sweeper style team for sure. Ursaring, Camerupt and Lilligant are all lower tier Pokemon, so it's gonna be a challenge to win with them. A quick and easy thing that'd make Ursaring better is switching out Aerial Ace for Protect so he can get his Guts boost for free. Aerial Ace is nice for Pokemon who mess with evasion, but protect would be useful in more situations. I'd give Camerupt choice specs and ditch rock polish for an extra attack, and move the Life Orb to Lilligant. I'd also give Lilligant Synthesis instead of Teeter Dance. Alternatively, you could give it Dragonite's leftovers. Also, do you know how strong your Pokemon's hidden powers are? They might not be worth using if they have low bp.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 10, 2014)

Never doubt in a Volcarona swerp. 2 Q. Dances and its over.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 10, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I can only select 3 for PWT, I'm wondering which would be best
> A. Staller Team: Dragonite, Lapras and Grandevoir
> B. Sweeper Team: Ursaring, Camerupt, Lilligant
> 
> ...



Couldn't help but say this.. why not try making yer dragonite a sweeper too? DD, dragontail/dragon claw/outrage, fire punch/thunder punch, roost/earthquake.. if they strip ye down to base stats and ignore EV's then dragonite can be a decent physical attacker with decent bulk. Leftovers for recovery or lum  berry for outrage.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2014)

Well if he wants to use it for an online team, drastically changing a Pokemon's role might... oh wait. He can't. RIP Nintendo Wifi [noparse]  [/noparse]


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Team Aqua is pretty damn gay.
I love it you guys. I want more.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone up for a battle (preferably no legends, but be my guest)?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 14, 2014)

somehow, im really annoyed by secret bases where i need to recruit the owner as a secret pal before i can get access to their flag. i mean, really.. i already have 5 secret pals.. 



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Team Aqua is pretty damn gay.
> I love it you guys. I want more.



especially matt.. <3


----------



## Weiss (Dec 17, 2014)

You guys think, since my Umbreon now knows Foul Play, I should teach it Swagger?
The other three moves are Moonlight, Iron Tail, and Curse.


----------



## sebas2191 (Dec 19, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> You guys think, since my Umbreon now knows Foul Play, I should teach it Swagger?
> The other three moves are Moonlight, Iron Tail, and Curse.



Depends on the EV investment.

Swagger/Foul Play combo works wonders for a Special Wall build. However such build leaves little room for investment in attack EVs to make Iron Tail not suck, so Toxic is preferable over it (I'm saying this based on Smogon's optimal build since I haven't used Umbreon in my team since gen II).


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 19, 2014)

I got my paws on Omega Ruby yesterday. I'll probably be getting Alpha Sapphire for Christmas, and that will be my main game. I got OR so I can SR for a shiny reshiram. Incredibly enough, the only locked pokemon in ORAS are the weather trio and deoxys. All the other legends are SRable, and I've wanted a shiny reshiram since the days of B/W/B2/W2. The uncatchable poochyena at the start of the game is also locked, which is about the only time a shiny lock has ever actually been useful.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 20, 2014)

sebas2191 said:


> Depends on the EV investment.
> 
> Swagger/Foul Play combo works wonders for a Special Wall build. However such build leaves little room for investment in attack EVs to make Iron Tail not suck, so Toxic is preferable over it (I'm saying this based on Smogon's optimal build since I haven't used Umbreon in my team since gen II).



Funny story I don't really use those guidelines.
I made my own little mastery over Umbreon training it entirely defensively (S. T.'d in Defense and Special Defense yo the max, then the last 6 used for HP), then give it a Weakness Policy. People don't anticipate this unless you've battled me, and it actually wrecks havoc and people hate my Umbreon almost as much as my Manectric.
Thats what's eating me though. The Swagger thing would be a pretty rad combo, but what I do already works well (Metagross does not stand a chance against Umbreon lol, I can prove this too) and why fix what hadn't been brojen you know?
Those combos I think I'll breed more Umbreons for. Thanks for those above.
And thanks for actually paying me some mind!


----------



## Weiss (Dec 20, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I got my paws on Omega Ruby yesterday. I'll probably be getting Alpha Sapphire for Christmas, and that will be my main game. I got OR so I can SR for a shiny reshiram. Incredibly enough, the only locked pokemon in ORAS are the weather trio and deoxys. All the other legends are SRable, and I've wanted a shiny reshiram since the days of B/W/B2/W2. The uncatchable poochyena at the start of the game is also locked, which is about the only time a shiny lock has ever actually been useful.



When or where can I get Ho-Oh and such?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> The uncatchable poochyena at the start of the game is also locked, which is about the only time a shiny lock has ever actually been useful.


Are we talking the one that harasses Prof. Birch?


----------



## sebas2191 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> Funny story I don't really use those guidelines.
> I made my own little mastery over Umbreon training it entirely defensively (S. T.'d in Defense and Special Defense yo the max, then the last 6 used for HP), then give it a Weakness Policy. People don't anticipate this unless you've battled me, and it actually wrecks havoc and people hate my Umbreon almost as much as my Manectric.
> Thats what's eating me though. The Swagger thing would be a pretty rad combo, but what I do already works well (Metagross does not stand a chance against Umbreon lol, I can prove this too) and why fix what hadn't been brojen you know?
> Those combos I think I'll breed more Umbreons for. Thanks for those above.
> And thanks for actually paying me some mind!



That's a nice combo. Weakness Policy has made wonders to a lot of Pokes. Rhyperior, which I always found to be a really cool pokemon with really good stats but an atrocious typing, makes a really good sweeper with WP and Trick Room support (I use Mega-Bro with Heal Pulse for this role).

Also, Ho-oH can be caught as soon as you get Dive in Omega Ruby. You need to go to the underwater control room in Sea Mauville and search around for the invisible Scanner key item, then take it to the captain of Slateport city who will give you the Clear Bell. Then you go back to Sea Mauville and a portal will appear near one of those crane thingys you can walk over outside.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it me or is Wattson and Prof. Birch hotter in ORAS


----------



## Weiss (Dec 20, 2014)

sebas2191 said:


> That's a nice combo. Weakness Policy has made wonders to a lot of Pokes. Rhyperior, which I always found to be a really cool pokemon with really good stats but an atrocious typing, makes a really good sweeper with WP and Trick Room support (I use Mega-Bro with Heal Pulse for this role).
> 
> Also, Ho-oH can be caught as soon as you get Dive in Omega Ruby. You need to go to the underwater control room in Sea Mauville and search around for the invisible Scanner key item, then take it to the captain of Slateport city who will give you the Clear Bell. Then you go back to Sea Mauville and a portal will appear near one of those crane thingys you can walk over outside.


Thanks for the tip.
Too bad my team doesn't really support my poor Umbreon. M-Manectric, Crobat, Milotic, Volcarona, M-Sceptile...
Yeah a speedy bunch. I wish one of them could learn both Reflect and Light Screen.


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 20, 2014)

Gray Fox said:


> When or where can I get Ho-Oh and such?



http://serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/legendary.shtml  Locations of all the legendaries and the conditions for being able to get certain ones. Not too hard, though completing certain trios (tao trio, creation trio, and the genies) require having both versions of the game, since the two members of the trios who unlock the third are version exclusives (one in AS and one in OR. need both on your team for the third to appear). Only the weather trio (groudon, kyogre, rayquaza) and deoxys cannot be SRed shiny. All the others can.



Stratadrake said:


> Are we talking the one that harasses Prof. Birch?



That'd be the one. When SRing a shiny starter in the original Ruby and Sapphire, uncatchable shiny pooches were a real pain in the ass for shiny hunters. I know of one shiny hunter who found five uncatchable shiny pooches while SRing torchic, and a sixth while hunting mudkip. Look up "Six Live Uncatchable Shiny Poochyenas" on youtube to see their pain. This time around that poochyena is locked to be always male and never shiny. Which is the only time a shiny lock has ever actually been good for something besides annoying the snot out of shiny hunters.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 21, 2014)

Pokemon pearl is hard, so underleveled and I already fought every trainer before the elite four.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Is it me or is Wattson and Prof. Birch hotter in ORAS





That and all of team aqua


----------



## Weiss (Dec 21, 2014)

Klefki is an Umbreon's best friend besides me and my goodies.


----------



## Crumble (Dec 21, 2014)

I just got Alpha Sapphire few days ago and my friend code is 0018-2979-6016. I would appreciated if a few people would add me since I'm new to the competitive part of pokemon and would like to get some advice.


----------



## Weiss (Dec 21, 2014)

Crumble said:


> I just got Alpha Sapphire few days ago and my friend code is 0018-2979-6016. I would appreciated if a few people would add me since I'm new to the competitive part of pokemon and would like to get some advice.



Sure. FC is in my sig.


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm working on breeding for a shiny HA lileep in Y at the moment. 855  eggs hatched. I'm keeping all the 6IVed ones I find, plus a box of  5IVed, careful-natured HA lileeps with the IV spread 31/31/31/xx/31/31.  These lileeps are bred to be strong special defensive walls, competitive  build, with the egg moves Astonish, Constrict, Mirror Coat, and Stealth  Rock. They're in dream balls. On Christmas Day I will be dumping them  into the Wonder Trade system. If anyone wants one, let me know, and they can have one.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 23, 2014)

[yt]EvCDc9a6ZyM[/yt]


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 23, 2014)

So on Alpha Sapphire, it's Wonderlocke time.

- Trainer: Female (named Saphira)
- Starter: Zexx the Torchic
- Partner: Shenzi the Poochyena (DexNav, with Ice Fang)

Since these two existed prior to obtaining the PSS they are exempt from trading (unless KO'ed).  In their stead, I caught a Zigzagoon, which I promptly traded off for ... a Lv.30 Ditto.  Unfortunately I'm about three badges away from being able to command even a pink blob, so back into the ether he goes and I get a Lv.22 Wobbuffet.  Then a Lv.58 Gengar.  Then a Lv.1 Sneasel.  Hey, I can train that last one!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

So I didn't know happened in X&Y...


----------



## Weiss (Dec 25, 2014)

28 Delibirds with Comet Shards Wonder Traded. I'm done.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 25, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

So how do I get my friend code? I'm kinda new to this


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 25, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks!

Friend Code: 2681-1843-8582


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 25, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd love a competitive battle with someone (ORAS only). I go by Smogon Rules but I'm pretty lenient about it. My fc is in my signature. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> I've got Lv. 1 Pancham, Dratini and Lapras I just hatched, not sure if you absolutely want Pancham and Dratini to be evolved.
> Or would you rather have eggs so that you can hatch them so that they have your OT and ID instead of mine?



I got a pancham on Wonder Trade. I guess I was lucky. I didn't know how mudskips are in demand in GTS but I got a Dragonite and a Pangoro with x2 newly hatched mudskip but I'd like those Lapras <3


GTS can be over the top... an Eevee for a Legendary?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 25, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks! You made my Day! I've always loved Lapras <3


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 25, 2014)

Finished wonder trading the carefully-selected lileep. Also traded off three shiny sandile and a shiny sableye. My work for Christmas is done...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Finished wonder trading the carefully-selected lileep. Also traded off three shiny sandile and a shiny sableye. My work for Christmas is done...



You did good *pat*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm bored. Anyone wanna battle or wonder-trade battle? Don't have ORAS yet~ just X.

My friend code is: 1392-6533-3652


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 26, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm bored. Anyone wanna battle or wonder-trade battle? Don't have ORAS yet~ just X.
> 
> My friend code is: 1392-6533-3652



Give me any trash x and y exclusive pokemons


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Give me any trash x and y exclusive pokemons



Make a list n I'll breed ya some V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Make a list n I'll breed ya some V:



Tyrunt and Skiddo! Both Males XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Tyrunt and Skiddo! Both Males XD



Got em~ message me when you'll be on and I'll trade em to ya.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Got em~ message me when you'll be on and I'll trade em to ya.


Thanks for the trade XD but the tyrunt looks shiny, you really don't mind giving it to me?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol, pretty sure it wasn't shiny~ but if it is you can still keep it V: I don't mind.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 26, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 26, 2014)

I just wondertraded off a half a box of near-perfect IV totodiles, some of which had pokerus.

Got so many wurmples now...


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Wondertrade is R00d. But my luck is idk.. awesome. I don't always Wondertrade, but when I do, I always get something good.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just wondertraded off a half a box of near-perfect IV totodiles, some of which had pokerus.
> 
> Got so many wurmples now...


I want 2 of those!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I want 2 of those!


I can just give you a shiny 6iv Feraligatr with Dragon Dance egg moves, Crunch might also be an egg move for it but I forgot.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I can just give you a shiny 6iv Feraligatr with Dragon Dance egg moves, Crunch might also be an egg move for it but I forgot.



XD Do you really mind?

I'd like crocnaw to be my slave pokemon


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> XD Do you really mind?
> 
> I'd like crocnaw to be my slave pokemon



Hmmm... Nothing suspicious about that statement.... Sure!  My fc is in my sig


----------



## MintyGecko (Dec 26, 2014)

Aw you guys, can I share some woe?

I saw my very first Shiny just yesterday; it was a purple Mareep in a group encounter. I had been using parabolic charge to wipe crowds, but it usually left the mareeps with a little health. I figured the shiny would be the same as the other mareeps, so I used PC and the freaking shiny DIED while all the others lived. Shortly thereafter, of course, I got the ampharosite and was like "NUUUuuuuuuuu >_<"


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm online Marazhuki and by any chance do you have an HA Carvahna or Sharpedo?


----------



## Brass (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a shinny 6iv ditto from Japan. Ah yes, today is a gooooood day.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Brass said:


> I got a shinny 6iv ditto from Japan. Ah yes, today is a gooooood day.


I have 3 of those :3 I've had one for awhile. They are an amazing breeding tool! Every breeder needs one. If anyone needs a 6iv Shiny Japanese Ditto I can clone you guys one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm online Marazhuki and by any chance do you have an HA Carvahna or Sharpedo?



I'll find one ASAP


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

I realized I changed this Feraligatr set awhile back.... But it still has Ice punch and Dragon Dance.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I realized I changed this Feraligatr set awhile back.... But it still has Ice punch and Dragon Dance.



Thanks for the Trade. I'll work on getting your pokemon and also thanks for the hatching power S


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thanks for the Trade. I'll work on getting your pokemon and also thanks for the hatching power S


You're welcome. Hatch Power S lasts for 8 minutes instead of the normal 3 minutes. Also would you, or anyone else here like to battle?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you guys want me to keep updating the OP? I don't have ORAS so I dunno what sort of online features it has, but if it would be easier for you guys to keep track of all the friend codes, then I'm okay with updating it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Do you guys want me to keep updating the OP? I don't have ORAS so I dunno what sort of online features it has, but if it would be easier for you guys to keep track of all the friend codes, then I'm okay with updating it.


Please do. Thank you.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

Alright, it's updated. I'm not checking the thread frequently, so if anyone else wants to be added, just let me know.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 26, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I want 2 of those!



There's a bunch left still. Like, an entire box worth. A lot of them have hydro pump as their egg move.

I spent the last hour or so trying to breed in a different ability other than torrent. I am not a smart man.


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Got so many wurmples now...



When I wonder trade I always seem to end up with a buttload of zigzagoon. And maybe a few poochyena. None of which ever have moves good enough to try breeding into the shiny I'm probably going to end up working on once I finish with lileep.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just wondertraded off a half a box of near-perfect IV totodiles, some of which had pokerus.
> 
> Got so many wurmples now...



I always try n release all the super common things I get from wonder trades just so that the pool of pokemon being drawn from has less shit repeats. It probably doesn't make a difference at all but....eh V:



DukeTheHusky said:


> You're welcome. Hatch Power S lasts for 8 minutes instead of the normal 3 minutes. Also would you, or anyone else here like to battle?



I'd be down to battle you if you don't mind that I'm playing X instead of ORAS.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 26, 2014)

I love how the Unova starters are finally getting their HAs. I already have Snivy's.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a Female Hydration Lapras on wondertrade but I wanna have a Male Hydration Lapras. #sexist
I need to breed my Pangoro again for Iron Fist (My current one have mold breaker)
Anyone have Multiscale Dragonite/Anger Point Camerupt/?

My Planned Team: 
Lapras
Dragonite
Gogoat
Camerupt
Pangoro
Ursaring


I know this lineup is not comp-friendly but who cares... I'll be feeding in comp scenes for all I care


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got an extra marvel scale dratini you can have if you like.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've got an extra marvel scale dratini you can have if you like.



Arrgghh! I want! I remember the pain and suffering of getting a multiscale dragonite in B/W


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 27, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Arrgghh! I want! I remember the pain and suffering of getting a multiscale dragonite in B/W



Everyone has HA Dratini now. One thing I love about the community is that when something like HA Snivy is released people breed it up and send out a huge wave of them on Wonder trade. Then everyone has one within like 2 months.


----------



## ShinyTotodude (Dec 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is actually the right place to ask but I'm searching for the game PokÃ©mon SoulSilver or HeartGold for the DS. If someone would happen to part with their game because they stopped playing I'd gladly want to get it. If it's along with the PokÃ©walker it would be even better yet. The game should be in English though. I tried looking into Amazon or ebay but the people there want more money than you even pay for the new PokÃ©mon OR/AS on 3DS. Anybody in the community who might has the game for a reasonable price? If so, I'd be happy to receive either a message here or the main page. 

I apologize if this wasn't the right thread for asking for that sort of thing. I just wanted to play the Johto version in English instead of my native language because I had a lot of fun with this specific version, you know. =3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

Need breeding tips.

>I want to breed my male lvl 1 dratini with marvel scale. Can I breed a Dito + my Dratini and pass the HA to it's offspring? what are the odds if the originating parent is male to a female?

>How can I also pass pokerus to my pokemons? (Thanks garth for contracting me with that disease)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2014)

Where can I get a Blue Shard or Water Stone? I want to evolve my Lombre before starting onto Victory Road.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Need breeding tips.
> 
> >I want to breed my male lvl 1 dratini with marvel scale. Can I breed a Dito + my Dratini and pass the HA to it's offspring? what are the odds if the originating parent is male to a female?
> 
> >How can I also pass pokerus to my pokemons? (Thanks garth for contracting me with that disease)



You could pass it on with a male n ditto in X and Y, dunno bout ORAS. If you cant I have a female one also. Just figured you'd prefer male~ V:

To pass pokerus just have it as lead pokemon in your party and enter a battle. The pokemon in party adjacent to it may contract it after the battle. Be sure to put your pokerus pokemon in PC before midnight. Otherwise it'll go away on its own when clock turns over. So long as you can keep 1 pokemon with it to spread to others you're good.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Where can I get a Blue Shard or Water Stone? I want to evolve my Lombre before starting onto Victory Road.



If you can't find one, if you like trade it to me and I'll evolve it for you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Where can I get a Blue Shard or Water Stone? I want to evolve my Lombre before starting onto Victory Road.


I can send you a water stone if you need one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You could pass it on with a male n ditto in X and Y, dunno bout ORAS. If you cant I have a female one also. Just figured you'd prefer male~ V:
> 
> To pass pokerus just have it as lead pokemon in your party and enter a battle. The pokemon in party adjacent to it may contract it after the battle. Be sure to put your pokerus pokemon in PC before midnight. Otherwise it'll go away on its own when clock turns over. So long as you can keep 1 pokemon with it to spread to others you're good.



I couldnt bother you... I've been so much of a whore when asking pokemons nowadays


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2014)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I can send you a water stone if you need one


Since you're offering, what do I need to do?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 27, 2014)

Wooo, just installed GBA emulator and pokemon emerald ROM on my phone. Best way to pass the time in the city transport (since Ingress don't work in metro)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Since you're offering, what do I need to do?




Is there a pokemon you want? I will just attach the stone to a pokemon and we can trade


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 27, 2014)

I finally got my shiny lileep. Took me 1,453 eggs. This thing is a defensive monster. I did end up with almost an entire box full of 6IV male lileeps in the process... It's even got its HA, Storm Drain.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You could pass it on with a male n ditto in X and Y, dunno bout ORAS. If you cant I have a female one also. Just figured you'd prefer male~ V:



Yes same mechanics in ORAS. Males can pass down HA with Ditto but has a lesser chance than female would.

And Garth I'll still battle you, what's your FC? My fc is in my sig.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yes same mechanics in ORAS. Males can pass down HA with Ditto but has a lesser chance than female would.
> 
> And Garth I'll still battle you, what's your FC? My fc is in my sig.



Mines 1392-6533-3652


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Mines 1392-6533-3652



I added you. I'm online.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Aww Gg. The crit on weezing though.....


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

And by the way... I play by Smogon... Ugh minimize.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Right when the battle was getting good my internet decides to die -_- Anyways Gg, I am pretty sure I lost that. XD. But really, THE CRIT!!!!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

That was you? Lol why are you just in acquaintances then? Thought it was just a random person challenging me XD.

Anyway~ minimize didn't really matter much anyway. That was an unaware quagsire right?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> That was you? Lol why are you just in acquaintances then? Thought it was just a random person challenging me XD.
> 
> Anyway~ minimize didn't really matter much anyway. That was an unaware quagsire right?



Yessir.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Dat crit. T.T I wanna cry now. If wheezing would've stayed alive and out stalled arcanine I could've won. Oh and I now I know what Jinx does. :0


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Jynx is my fav pokemon V: and I'm pretty sure my arcanine woulda stalled out your weezing even without the crit. I had healing move and burn was overtaking your black sludge


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Jynx is my fav pokemon V: and I'm pretty sure my arcanine woulda stalled out your weezing even without the crit. I had healing move and burn was overtaking your black sludge



I have pain split on weezing I wanted to pp stall arcanine


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Haven't had myself a good battle or two in awhile. Crit for crit last turn woo xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

GG on that second match. Extremely annoying Banette you have.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, and your Mega Venusaur, man that thing has always been a pain in my ass since day 1 of Gen 6. I still don't see why people don't use Mega Banette.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol when I saw Banette AND Whimsicott AND Golbat on your team at the preview I was like.... fffffffffff-- its gonna be one of THOSE matches xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

I like using fun pokemon. And I swore you had Aqua Jet on Feraligatr and not Ice Punch xD. What do you mean THOSE matches? You thought it was going to be easy? XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

no aqua jet on feraligtr actually. Thats waterfall hes using. And no, not easy~ annoying XD pokemon with prankster are evil.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Bro. I'm evil in video games. I main Villager in Smash bros for crying out loud! XD I love being a troll. I like toxic stalling in pokemon, I use fun pokemon that no one ever uses. It's hilarious. I piss so many people off and I love it. I play Spy on TF2 and trickstab so many people and annoy the engineers all the time. I'm a fricking jerk in game. XD


----------



## Distorted (Dec 28, 2014)

I was lucky and got Alpha Sapphire for Christmas. I'm loving it so far, so much nostalgia. I'm thinking of turning off the Exp Share though. I'm getting over-leveled way too fast. Also this DexNav is pretty neat. I wish it showed their natures though, but I guess it'd be too easy then.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I was lucky and got Alpha Sapphire for Christmas. I'm loving it so far, so much nostalgia. I'm thinking of turning off the Exp Share though. I'm getting over-leveled way too fast. Also this DexNav is pretty neat. I wish it showed their natures though, but I guess it'd be too easy then.




Keep Exp Share on. I was over leveled by about 8 levels the whole game until around the seventh gym, there was a HUGE jump in the trainer levels.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 28, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Keep Exp Share on. I was over leveled by about 8 levels the whole game until around the seventh gym, there was a HUGE jump in the trainer levels.



I'll keep it on then. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Crumble (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any spare rejected pokemon that they have bred? I take them off your hands. :grin:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2014)

My 3DS is being stupid about connections right now, so I can't battle or trade with anyone right now. I found some nice stuff while soaring, though


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 28, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My 3DS is being stupid about connections right now, so I can't battle or trade with anyone right now. I found some nice stuff while soaring, though



I cant connect too.. Some stupid error.
I'm sure its Nintendo


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 28, 2014)

Crumble said:


> Does anyone have any spare rejected pokemon that they have bred? I take them off your hands. :grin:



Depends on what you're looking for. Right now I'm breeding 5IV and the occasional 6IV adamant HA poochyena with the elemental fangs and poison fang as egg moves, looking for the one that'll turn gold for me. I've also got a buttload of 6IV HA careful lileep with egg moves, bold koffings, timid houndours, calm HA eevees... *is a shiny breeder*

BRN, are you _ever _online in-game? I have your friend safari but you've never been online to unlock the third or the hidden abilities.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 28, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. Right now I'm breeding 5IV and the occasional 6IV adamant HA poochyena with the elemental fangs and poison fang as egg moves, looking for the one that'll turn gold for me. I've also got a buttload of 6IV HA careful lileep with egg moves, bold koffings, timid houndours, calm HA eevees... *is a shiny breeder*
> 
> BRN, are you _ever _online in-game? I have your friend safari but you've never been online to unlock the third or the hidden abilities.


I'll take some of those eevee's. I need a sylveon


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 28, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll take some of those eevee's. I need a sylveon



Male or female? They're in dive balls b/c I was breeding for a shiny glaceon


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 28, 2014)

Crumble said:


> Does anyone have any spare rejected pokemon that they have bred? I take them off your hands. :grin:



I have a couple of quiet numel with ancient power stockpile swallow spit if ye want in dive balls. 
also got some ha fennekin with 4 egg moves in dive balls.
And some reject premier ball ha houndoom with 4 egg moves.
Also have some iron fist pancham. 

I'm back in x right now breeding a team for omega ruby.  I still haven't finished the game. I'm trying to breed me a full fire type team with hoenn pokemon. I already got vulpix and torkoal. Trying to breed me a good numel.  Then I'm moving to torchic and slugma.


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 29, 2014)

Crumble said:


> Does anyone have any spare rejected pokemon that they have bred? I take them off your hands. :grin:



male/female 6IV honedge
female DW riolu
male/female 6IV riolu (quick ball)
male 6IV togepi
male/female HA zangoose w/ egg moves (great ball, 5IVs)
male/female love ball buneary w/ egg moves
male/female love ball meowth w/ egg moves (adamant, 5IVs)
male/female 6IV tynamo
male/female HA calm eevee w/ egg moves in dive ball
6IV treecko w/ egg moves (non-HA)
male/female 6IV koffing
male/female timid 6IV houndour in moon ball
male/female 6IV modest deino
6IV adamant aron in dive ball
6IV careful HA lileep
6IV jolly deerling (winter form)
Male/female HA adamant poochyena in luxury ball w/ 4 egg moves (5IVs, some 6IVs)
6IV jolly beldum (non-HA)

random IVed female rattata in friend, lure, or safari balls

In short, I have a buttload. And I'm running out of space.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2014)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I cant connect too.. Some stupid error.
> I'm sure its Nintendo


Doesn't matter anyway. I found the item I needed- now to evolve Pond Scum into a Mexican!


----------



## Crumble (Dec 29, 2014)

I added you both Cyberra and Yell0w_f0x. My friend code is 0018-2979-6016 if you want to add me back.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 29, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I have a couple of quiet numel with ancient power stockpile swallow spit if ye want in dive balls.
> also got some ha fennekin with 4 egg moves in dive balls.
> And some reject premier ball ha houndoom with 4 egg moves.
> Also have some iron fist pancham.
> ...




If its not too much. I want them iron fist pancham and if you get a hold of a anger point numel... I'd like one


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 29, 2014)

Crumble said:


> I added you both Cyberra and Yell0w_f0x. My friend code is 0018-2979-6016 if you want to add me back.



Added ye back. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If its not too much. I want them iron fist pancham and if you get a hold of a anger point numel... I'd like one



Sure thing. I got some extra from breeding sometime ago. So no problem there. I'm online now if ye wanna trade.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 29, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Added ye back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. I got some extra from breeding sometime ago. So no problem there. I'm online now if ye wanna trade.


Thanks dude! I ruv you!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 29, 2014)

No prob. Own tempo numel evolves to anger point camerupt. 
If ye need anything else, especially fire and dragon type pokemon. I can breed some. I'm out of growlithe and such so yeah. I do have weak armor slugma with 4 egg moves I just happened to breed earlier.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 29, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> No prob. Own tempo numel evolves to anger point camerupt.
> If ye need anything else, especially fire and dragon type pokemon. I can breed some. I'm out of growlithe and such so yeah. I do have weak armor slugma with 4 egg moves I just happened to breed earlier.




Much appreciated. Thanks to you my NU tier team will be complete


----------



## Cyberra (Dec 29, 2014)

Crumble said:


> I added you both Cyberra and Yell0w_f0x. My friend code is 0018-2979-6016 if you want to add me back.



Added back. Anything in particular you're looking for? I'm not a picky trader; I don't care if all you've got to send back is a magikarp with the worst possible nature and an IV spread of 0/0/0/0/0/0. Just pick something and take it ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone have a teddiursa?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 30, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 30, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> As I've mentioned earlier, I can breed anything that can be bred; you just have to ask and I can make an egg :3



I hope you don't mind. I know breeding is a tenuous task. I'd like one.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 30, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 30, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Should be ready soon, so get ready to trade.



Thanks dude!


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 30, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Weiss (Dec 31, 2014)

Man I could really use a female growlithe in a Dusk Ball...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

I have some female growlithes in luxury balls, but I could probably catch you one in a dusk ball if you like. What nature you need?


----------



## wyrdette (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey everyone  
Is this for AS/OR aswell as X/Y?
I am currently playing AS  
I also help run a free shiny giveaway facebook page :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Any tips on how to breed perfect EV 6/6/6/6?

also would like to know how to EV train effectively?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty much just give the female with pokeball type and nature you want an everstone and the male a destiny knot. Hatch a batch of eggs and check if they have more perfect IVs than their parents. Replace the parent with the better IV child and breed them again. Pretty much you just keep repeating this method until you have a 5-6IV pokemon. I usually stop at 5IVs because getting all 6 perfect is just luck. Starting with friend safari pokemon helps because they always have 2 perfect IVs. If you can get your hands on a 6IV ditto that really speeds up the process also.

Horde battles are the best way to go for EV training quickly. If you can get them~ the EV training held items give +4 for their respective stat per kill. Pokerus doubles your EV gains. So you can potentially gain +50EV per horde battle (2[1+4]*5) if you're using a pokerus pokemon with its EV gain item. So you'd only need about 5-6 fights to have stat maxed out at 255.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

how about vitamins. I've heard that they should be given as early as possible.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 1, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 1, 2015)

Like pingouin said. Vitamins really aren't needed at all cuz horde battles make EV training a joke. Can have a fully trained pokemon in like 10 minutes using sweet scent to attract hordes.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Any tips on how to breed perfect EV 6/6/6/6?


You definitely need a Destiny Knot for this, plus a Power item will help.  However, even then your chances of getting a 6IV flawless baby are like 1 in 200 at best (assuming you have two parents with 5IVs).


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I have some female growlithes in luxury balls, but I could probably catch you one in a dusk ball if you like. What nature you need?



Jolly please...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> You definitely need a Destiny Knot for this, plus a Power item will help.  However, even then your chances of getting a 6IV flawless baby are like 1 in 200 at best (assuming you have two parents with 5IVs).



I have x2 pancham with 6/6/6/5/6
Should I have  Docile, Hardy, Quirky, Serious, and Bashful nature to keep them balanced?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 1, 2015)

Are the 6s and 5s their level on stats? Those aren't IVs. You want to talk to the IV judge (post game). For what you're breeding, you're going to want 31/31/31/x/31/31. The judge will say your stats can't be beat if one is maxed at 31.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have x2 pancham with 6/6/6/5/6Should I have  Docile, Hardy, Quirky, Serious, and Bashful nature to keep them balanced?


I only use neutral natures on Mixed Attackers.Let's use my Umbreon for example.She will not use her Special Attack, so she is better off Adamant. Her Attack Stat could use the boost. Not to mention her IV spread doesn't require 6IVs, being 31/31/31/x/31/31. A much more easily obtained spread than all 31s (though she has six, she was the first female Eevee I had ever gotten with 6IVs).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

So achieving 6/6/6/6 is not important if it's not a mixed attacker.

Might as well get an adamant with 7/x/x/x/x?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

Guh, I can effortlessly KO So-and-so with my newly-acquired Such-and-such, but _catching_ So-and-so is another matter entirely. I need more than Such-and-such's raw power on my team. Better train some more and go through those 5 minutes of cinematics again later.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So achieving 6/6/6/6 is not important if it's not a mixed attacker.
> 
> Might as well get an adamant with 7/x/x/x/x?



Take note of what Misomie said -- you can't judge IVs on a Level 1 Pokemon by sight (because at Lv.1 the difference between zero and flawless is only about +0.3) .  You can get a rough idea at Lv.1, but the only way to know for sure is to take them to the IV Judge and he'll tell you.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So achieving 6/6/6/6 is not important if it's not a mixed attacker.
> 
> Might as well get an adamant with 7/x/x/x/x?



For a pangoro build, you'd either want an adamant for pure power with iron fist and hammer arm or drain punch.. or jolly for more speed to use parting shot effectively.. The pancham I gave ye is jolly with 5 ivs.. 31/31/31/x/31/31. No ivs on special attack since pangoro is not a special attacker.
Also. Level 1 stats for pancham with adamant nature won't give ye a 7 on attack. It's always going to be 6 with perfect 31 iv if I'm not mistaken. I've breeded a lot of pancham so I kinda memorized the stats already.

What you'll want to do is go back and forth breeding and hatching eggs and asking the iv judge in battle resort to check yer ivs until ye get the ivs and ability right.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So achieving 6/6/6/6 is not important if it's not a mixed attacker.
> 
> Might as well get an adamant with 7/x/x/x/x?


That's not how IV's work.... here's some youtube videos. The process and mechanics are the exact same in X and Y as in ORAS but in ORAS the IV judge is in the Battle Resort pokemon center.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiAT8FVkVNc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-NnwzMKMx0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EvTM_GXbFk

^Watch all three of these. They are all important. And here's a picture to interpret what the IV judge says, and again, they say the same words in ORAS and XY

http://images.lazygamer.net/2014/01/IV-Judge_thumb.png

I can give you a 6iv ditto to help you breed your pokemon.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I can give you a 6iv ditto to help you breed your pokemon.



You would? Sorry for being such a drag but that'll really boost up my breeding.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So achieving 6/6/6/6 is not important if it's not a mixed attacker.
> 
> Might as well get an adamant with 7/x/x/x/x?



30s are normal stats, 31s are superior stats, 0s are bad.
Best to rely on the judge. You cannot go off their stats on level one. There's a build for ever pokemon... Research into the possibilties. Egg moves are your friend.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You would? Sorry for being such a drag but that'll really boost up my breeding.


Sure, let me get online. I'll give it to you with a Destiny Knot. And do you have that HA carvanha I needed?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

Found my Growlithe... I badly need a female Electrike with IVs in HP, Sp. AtK, Sp. Def, and Speed, dwelling within a Dusk Ball. I offer a nice reward for the person that can get me this.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 1, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Found my Growlithe... I badly need a female Electrike with IVs in HP, Sp. AtK, Sp. Def, and Speed, dwelling within a Dusk Ball. I offer a nice reward for the person that can get me this.


A less wordy way to say that: "I need a female 4iv (-attack and defense) Electrike in a Dusk Ball." You want that for HP Ice correct? If so I can do that for you, but I'll do it tomorrow, because I don't feel like breeding right now.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> A less wordy way to say that: "I need a female 4iv (-attack and defense) Electrike in a Dusk Ball." You want that for HP Ice correct? If so I can do that for you, but I'll do it tomorrow, because I don't feel like breeding right now.



Indeed. I'm using her for my breeding. Thanks, what would you like in exchange?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Sure, let me get online. I'll give it to you with a Destiny Knot. And do you have that HA carvanha I needed?



My god! where did you get this DITTO? it's so freaking rare it hurts seeing you give me this.


PS: I'm still searching for HA Carvanha


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My god! where did you get this DITTO? it's so freaking rare it hurts seeing you give me this.
> 
> 
> PS: I'm still searching for HA Carvanha



It's not all that rare. I am an admin on a pokemon facebook page and we do giveaways of that ditto all the time. I have a powersave so I clone it all the time to give it to people who need it. I still have like 5 more in my PC. Most breeders have one of those dittos.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> It's not all that rare. I am an admin on a pokemon facebook page and we do giveaways of that ditto all the time. I have a powersave so I clone it all the time to give it to people who need it. I still have like 5 more in my PC. Most breeders have one of those dittos.



Huh... Whats the name?
Or rather... Mind if I have a link to join?


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 1, 2015)

The virizion that I have been SR hunting since late September shone today. First shiny of 2015!

Had to move a couple boxes of my 6IV males and females from my PC to pokebank just to free up some space. If anyone wants a 6IV male or female honedge, riolu, furfrou (I only have two of those since the shiny hatched so quickly), or togepi, please let me know in advance so I can retrieve one from pokebank.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 1, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Indeed. I'm using her for my breeding. Thanks, what would you like in exchange?



A HA Sharpedo that I am surprised that I don't have by now. No IVs are needed on it, I can do that myself, just name it Speedo.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

Speed Boost right?
Are you sure? I definately can do that with ease. Adamant with some nifty moves... And IVs in all but Sp. Atk


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Speed Boost right?
> Are you sure? I definately can do that with ease. Adamant with some nifty moves... And IVs in all but Sp. Atk



You have it already? I was raping my DexNav like a baws for 12 hours total!


----------



## Weiss (Jan 1, 2015)

I have quite the collection. My friend has said Carvanha.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Speed Boost right?
> Are you sure? I definately can do that with ease. Adamant with some nifty moves... And IVs in all but Sp. Atk



Yessir. I have a power save it will take me 2 minutes to change everything except it's nickname because I'm lazy as fuuuuuuuck. I'll trade in the morning I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

I already have the perfect Sharpedo for you. :lol: 
I'll give you her to breed.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm alive!!!! OK I'm adding you now and getting the manectric ready.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

I have two 3DS.
Please add this one...
4570-9728-5891


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I have two 3DS.
> Please add this one...
> 4570-9728-5891


Eww I have to add the secondary 3DS D: I thought I was high priority? </3 Anyways I added you and I have the electrike ready, it's EV trained, IV bred (4iv for HP Ice).


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol no Primary 3DS is for battling. It holds no Pokemon I can trade. Secondary has all my trading pokemon and pokebanks.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Lol no Primary 3DS is for battling. It holds no Pokemon I can trade. Secondary has all my trading pokemon and pokebanks.



So.... :3 Wanna battle m8? I play by Smogon's rules btw. I prefer to use lower tier pokemon :3


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry just noticed that.Uh sure if you want but I don't Smogon...


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

I only do doubles and triples though.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I only do doubles and triples though.


I usually do Singles. I'm a little new to double, but I can do a double battle. I don't know the doubles meta so go easy. xD I do have a team for doubles. #MegaAudinoIsBaws.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you still around?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, I'll stay online in case I see you.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Well, I'll stay online in case I see you.


I'm still here. I was just doing stuff.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

ONE HP. DAFFFUUUUUUQQQ


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Internet died .-.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually my 3DS died. Lol
Your pretty good though.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

My Pokemon are set up for singles. So this isn't a proper team. I just know how much of a troll Murkrow is in Doubles.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh no... I kept him alive on purpose. That Porygon was a concern. I haaaaate Porygon. Was going to Super Fang it but you killed Crobat. lol


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Oh no... I kept him alive on purpose. That Porygon was a concern. I haaaaate Porygon. Was going to Super Fang it but you killed Crobat. lol


I knew some shenanigans like that were coming.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 2, 2015)

...I don't know why I bother offering the results of my shiny breeding. Everybody else has better breeder 'mons than I do. *sigh*

*goes back to my corner to fume/breed staryu/SR cresselia*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...I don't know why I bother offering the results of my shiny breeding. Everybody else has better breeder 'mons than I do. *sigh*
> *goes back to my corner to fume/breed staryu/SR cresselia*



If it makes you feel better.. I'll want a fletchling


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...I don't know why I bother offering the results of my shiny breeding. Everybody else has better breeder 'mons than I do. *sigh*
> 
> *goes back to my corner to fume/breed staryu/SR cresselia*



Alot of people want IV bred pokemon, that's why.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...I don't know why I bother offering the results of my shiny breeding. Everybody else has better breeder 'mons than I do. *sigh*
> 
> *goes back to my corner to fume/breed staryu/SR cresselia*



I know those feels well Cyberra...


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If it makes you feel better.. I'll want a fletchling



I don't have any high-IVed fletchling. The SIXTH EGG hatched shiny. Never got higher than 2IV


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I don't have any high-IVed fletchling. The SIXTH EGG hatched shiny. Never got higher than 2IV



I don't care.. I'll have one because friendship is magic


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't care.. I'll have one because friendship is magic


      My Little Pony, My Little Pony 
Ahh, ahh, ahh, ahhh... 
    (My Little Pony)
I used to wonder what friendship could be
(My Little Pony)
Until you all shared its magic with me


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 3, 2015)

Mankind has reached amazing heights.
We discovered fire. We survived natural selection. We built cities. We invented the world wide web.

And today, ladies and gents, I have done the unthinkable.
_I collected enough ash to create the Elegant Desk._


----------



## DHC (Jan 3, 2015)

My close friend got me interested in the games some time ago. Before that I concerned Pokemon only with never aging Ash and one annoying kid with surprisingly big number of chicks around (later discovered it was Gary motherfrickin Oak). And horrible dubbing of the anime series in my country. And cruelly catchy main theme. And...

...okay, let's say I was always into this topic, but never got any opportunity to take a closer look. :v

If it comes to games - 3rd gen FTW with no particular reason. I just like the region, the Pokemon set, Team Aqua and Team Magma, the starters. I'm burning from excitement like a torch due to recent remakes and I'm saving for 3DS just for these games. Even X & Y didn't impress me that much. 

I've tried to play gen 1 and 2 games, but I couldn't get used to archaic design. I also played Platinum, HG and both Whites from gen 5. Can't wait for Unova reamkes. Let's skip Sinnoh for them.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

DHC said:


> My close friend got me interested in the games some time ago. Before that I concerned Pokemon only with never aging Ash and one annoying kid with surprisingly big number of chicks around (later discovered it was Gary motherfrickin Oak). And horrible dubbing of the anime series in my country. And cruelly catchy main theme. And...
> 
> ...okay, let's say I was always into this topic, but never got any opportunity to take a closer look. :v
> 
> ...



You should get a 3ds and get Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire then, if you like gen 3 so much.  I was excited for sure. I started in gen 3. Sinnoh is good D: Don't hate on Sinnoh.


----------



## DHC (Jan 3, 2015)

Nah, I'm not hating it. Just didn't like this gen that much.  Sinnoh was too big to travel to me and I didn't like pacing of the whole story as well (plus, Team Galactic is a huge step down after previous gen). I was just joking, I'm wondering how GF is going to deal with those games. And if we're forced to wait until next generation to find out. X/Y engine serves pretty well as a platform to more games than only four titles. But I guess if they decide to release anything more, it would be connected more with G6 (Pokemon Z and doing something with Zygarde's suckiness, maybe?).


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 3, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Aaah childhood. Another reason why I love Pokemon. Everyone has an enjoyable story about playing it.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 3, 2015)

My very first pokemon game was Diamond, from Gen 4. I played the snot out of it. Found my very first shiny, a random floatzel, there, and caught my first deliberately-hunted shiny, an Unown-x, in Sinnoh. So I have not yet played the earlier gens (or at least not much). When I get off my rear and finally start ORAS, it'll be interesting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder what would be the effect if I have Unknown-P, Unknown-E, Unknown-N, Unknown-I, Unknown-S in my team


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder what would be the effect if I have Unknown-P, Unknown-E, Unknown-N, Unknown-I, Unknown-S in my team



Que Title Screen

Pokemon movie 203: Size of the Unown.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 4, 2015)

Bred a shiny adamant pancham but IT HAS TO BE MOLDBREAKER?!


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Bred a shiny adamant pancham but IT HAS TO BE MOLDBREAKER?!



After Iron Fist? Just get an Ability Capsule. If you're after Scrappy though, ouch.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone have a 0 speed IV ditto they'd be willing to part with? Trying to breed some slow pokemon and I've been catching dittos for hours trying to find one, but haven't had any luck. Figured I'd ask.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Anyone have a 0 speed IV ditto they'd be willing to part with? Trying to breed some slow pokemon and I've been catching dittos for hours trying to find one, but haven't had any luck. Figured I'd ask.


I can lend you mine for a bit. I only have the one so I don't want it gone forever just yet. You ok with just borrowing it for a bit?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I can lend you mine for a bit. I only have the one so I don't want it gone forever just yet. You ok with just borrowing it for a bit?



That'd be awesome of you. Sure.

My FC is 1392-6533-3652


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

My FC is towards the top of the first page. Just a sec, I have to make room on the Friend List


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Good fight x3 that was really close. I'll send the ditto back after I finish breeding


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

It was. :3 I kinda wasted Pikachu because I forgot Dragon Dance was up. XD That was actually the first full battle I had with that team. So, debut battle for them, lol. 

Ok, no rush.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> It was. :3 I kinda wasted Pikachu because I forgot Dragon Dance was up. XD That was actually the first full battle I had with that team. So, debut battle for them, lol.
> 
> Ok, no rush.



I feel ya~ lol I forgot blastoise had dark pulse even though you used it on klefkie earlier. I probably wouldn't have used jynx on it had I remembered and woulda stuck to whittling it down instead.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 4, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I feel ya~ lol I forgot blastoise had dark pulse even though you used it on klefkie earlier. I probably wouldn't have used jynx on it had I remembered and woulda stuck to whittling it down instead.



It's funny because I almost swapped in Metagross but decided I might as well give up on Blastoise because spikes would have killed him on the return. Even in the Battle Maison those two hatevletting me down. :3 (Of course them being beasts helps as well ^^


----------



## Weiss (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems I missed out on battles!Is there any good Raccoon pokemon?And level 67 Riolu... Why don't you value our friendship?


----------



## Jayke (Jan 4, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Mankind has reached amazing heights.
> We discovered fire. We survived natural selection. We built cities. We invented the world wide web.
> 
> And today, ladies and gents, I have done the unthinkable.
> _I collected enough ash to create the Elegant Desk._


Big fricken whoop.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 4, 2015)

Jayke said:


> Big fricken whoop.


You obviously don't know how much it takes to get an elegant desk. >.> Please, stop talking.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 4, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 4, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> (By any chance, have you been increasing its happiness and leveling it up during the night?)


You mean day?

Reminds me of how much trouble I had evolving Tyrunt (when I had no trouble evolving Amaura).


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 4, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

Can anyone lend me their ability capsule just for 5 minutes?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 5, 2015)

Ability Capsule is a consumable item


----------



## Weiss (Jan 5, 2015)

I feel like a dunce.
Either way.... My Riolu evolved, then I used it for breeding Dusk Ball Riolus with Bullet Punch, Sky Uppercut, uh... Forgot the other two egg moves.
Got the perfect daughter. Names... Lyndis or Lucina? Lyndis or Lucina?! Lyndis or Lucina?!?!?
Next up, a Timid Lucario. Forgot to name my Growlithe Charlie and my  Electrike Blitz. My team looks like it has a theme going. Umbreon, Arcanine, Manectric, Lucario...


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 5, 2015)

I forgot to give you guys the name of the page I'm an admin on. It's called Pokemon Friend Code Exchange. The Icon is green in case there are others, probably not though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

Bred a perfect IV hydration+calm female lapras. This is too good that I'm scared to take it out of my box


----------



## Weiss (Jan 7, 2015)

I've outdone myself with my Umbreon this time. And my friends banned me from battling.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 7, 2015)

Why ban someone from battling? Just get good.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 9, 2015)

It was great seeing an UMBREON of all things sweep.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 9, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> It was great seeing an UMBREON of all things sweep.



Is it a curse sweeper? Umbreon really isn't something I think of when I think of sweeping anything~ lol.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2015)

In Pokemon TCGO I composed a deck out of just four Pokemon cards:  Natural Furfrou, Heart Furfrou, Star Furfrou, and Kabuki Furfrou.

It's a lulz deck, really, but it has led to some unexpectedly EPIC wins.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 10, 2015)

Got myself the Time-Travel Award on Omega Ruby. 
See, if you go to the Game Freak house in Lilycove and show the Game Director a Pokemon which you have transferred all the way from Ruby or Sapphire on the GBA, you get a special reward certificate to hang on the wall of your secret base.

Bless you, Metagross. I've kept you through every game I've had. <3


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 10, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Weiss (Jan 10, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Is it a curse sweeper? Umbreon really isn't something I think of when I think of sweeping anything~ lol.



Foul Play Trick Room.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 10, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Got myself the Time-Travel Award on Omega Ruby.
> See, if you go to the Game Freak house in Lilycove and show the Game Director a Pokemon which you have transferred all the way from Ruby or Sapphire on the GBA, you get a special reward certificate to hang on the wall of your secret base.
> 
> Bless you, Metagross. I've kept you through every game I've had. <3


My... My shiny Manectric from Sapphire! Time to get this...

Dude just hatched a shiny Eevee.
It's status is the following...
Eevee (Male)
Nature: Bold
Ability: Anticipation (hidden)
Outstanding overall. IVs in Defense, Special Attack, Special Defense, and Speed
Fun fact, no matter what if I saved before hatching the egg it will always be shiny, which I did.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 10, 2015)

I just caught what I think is a really good shiny absol from BRN's safari. It's jolly-natured with Super Luck, and has max IVs in HP and SPD. Gonna train it and send it up to AS when I get off my butt and get really into the game. Between the boosted speed and absol's already high attack, this thing might be a beast


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 11, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I feel like a dunce.
> Either way.... My Riolu evolved, then I used it for breeding Dusk Ball Riolus with Bullet Punch, Sky Uppercut, uh... Forgot the other two egg moves.
> Got the perfect daughter. Names... Lyndis or Lucina? Lyndis or Lucina?! Lyndis or Lucina?!?!?
> Next up, a Timid Lucario. Forgot to name my Growlithe Charlie and my  Electrike Blitz. My team looks like it has a theme going. Umbreon, Arcanine, Manectric, Lucario...


Oh yeah, I might as well say- I know you're done evolving it and all, but if you give your Pokemon drinks from the vending machine they'll like you much more quickly.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 11, 2015)

I've found the fastest way is: Hatched, luxury ball, soothebell, opower, and then horde training. They evvolve rather quickly that way, like within a few levels.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 11, 2015)

I only catch my 'mons in Dusk Balls. -.-
Never knew vending drinks meant friendship.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 11, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


>



This xD omg.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 11, 2015)

Can someone please get me an Adamant Female Pawniard/Bisharp in a Dusk Ball?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that in Oras?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 11, 2015)

X/Y


----------



## Distorted (Jan 11, 2015)

I found myself on the lower bridge on route 120 in Alpha Sapphire. The stars that reflect off the pond and puddles are amazing. I love seeing little stuff like that in games.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 11, 2015)

Its nice huh?@CyberraWould you happen to have the capability to get me an Adam9 female Bisharp/Pawniard in a Dusk Ball?


----------



## JaneTheKiller (Jan 12, 2015)

*bounces in* I challenge someone to a Pokemon battle! *sends out Mega Absol, Mega Lucario, Mega Venusaur, Lvl. 100 Meowstic, Lvl. 100 Mewtwo X, and Lvl. 100 Spritzee* Who is worthy to challenge me?!?!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

JaneTheKiller said:


> *bounces in* I challenge someone to a Pokemon battle! *sends out Mega Absol, Mega Lucario, Mega Venusaur, Lvl. 100 Meowstic, Lvl. 100 Mewtwo X, and Lvl. 100 Spritzee* Who is worthy to challenge me?!?!



I don't battle hackers~ V: but if you wanna battle with legit pokemon sometime I'd be down.


----------



## JaneTheKiller (Jan 12, 2015)

Pokemon X is beast! You would never defeat me if I were serious....... Well, possibly. Anyway, I was just going to see if anyone had a good fossil PokÃ©mon perhaps.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

JaneTheKiller said:


> Pokemon X is beast! You would never defeat me if I were serious....... Well, possibly. Anyway, I was just going to see if anyone had a good fossil PokÃ©mon perhaps.



Won't know till we try V: anyway~ if you wanna battle feel free to add me. 1392-6533-3652


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Got an EON ticket.
Latias was such a pain in the ass to catch. Spent 80 Ultra balls and I have to reset 4 times. Finally caught the bitch







She made me so mad.. I wanna trade her for a Kyogre


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

If I was a hacker I'd cheat for petty things like changing a pokemon's pokeball to a Dusk (as long as its legal), along with max money and bp.
Thats it. No IV changes, no nature changes, no shinies.
Would you guys be able to live with that? Or cheating is cheating no matter how minor? I was giving the powersave some thought.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

For me that would be a disgrace but whatever rocks your boat


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 12, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> If I was a hacker I'd cheat for petty things like changing a pokemon's pokeball to a Dusk (as long as its legal), along with max money and bp.
> Thats it. No IV changes, no nature changes, no shinies.
> Would you guys be able to live with that? Or cheating is cheating no matter how minor? I was giving the powersave some thought.


Dusk balls are amazing for catching Pokemon, no doubt. But to be honest, I think they look horrible.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Dusk balls are amazing for catching Pokemon, no doubt. But to be honest, I think they look horrible.



I second that.. I'd like to see all my pokemon inside a standard pokeball if possible.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Dusk balls are amazing for catching Pokemon, no doubt. But to be honest, I think they look horrible.



I know but I liked the name so I made it my signature ball, also I liked the purple cloud animation.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For me that would be a disgrace but whatever rocks your boat



Meh, I guess I wouldn't.
Honour, Pride, & Morals I guess.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 12, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

I wouldn't do it to improve my performance or add some stupid rare stars to a pokemon. Nir would the cheating affect those around me in any way.
The editing would be only balls that change as long as its legal on the pokemon.
Not ivs, not shinys, but for ball breeding.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Go for it but if you ever beat me in a battle that only means you're cheating. XD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 12, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> If I was a hacker I'd cheat for petty things like changing a pokemon's pokeball to a Dusk (as long as its legal), along with max money and bp.
> Thats it. No IV changes, no nature changes, no shinies.
> Would you guys be able to live with that? Or cheating is cheating no matter how minor? I was giving the powersave some thought.



I cheat for all those except egg moves, I breed for those. I have little time to do these type of things as a high school student.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I cheat for all those except egg moves, I breed for those. I have little time to do these type of things as a high school student.



Give me a legit-like Kyogre or else I'll report XD


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I second that.. I'd like to see all my pokemon inside a standard pokeball if possible.


I have a thing for Great Balls.
I try to catch Pokemon in those whenever I can. I think they look nice. A little bit different! 
Not a fan of Ultra Balls, mind you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2015)

Genius idea! Getting all the starters is always so annoying...


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

Fine. The knight am, I only care about my pride and honour in victory no matter how twisted. So I shall not cheat.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 12, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Its nice huh?@CyberraWould you happen to have the capability to get me an Adam9 female Bisharp/Pawniard in a Dusk Ball?



I have two pawniard safaris. Not sure I have an adamant sync, though... Would have to do some poking around.

On the subject of cheating... I own an AR. The only game I intend to use it on is Platinum, to get the Azure Flute, Oak's Letter, and the Member Card. I will then SR for arceus, shaymin, and darkrai. No hacking for shininess, IVs, natures, or anything else. Full Gen IV shiny odds. The shinies will be legit even if the method getting them is less so. Or so is the current consensus at Serebii.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Give me a legit-like Kyogre or else I'll report XD


I have one. xD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 12, 2015)

Luxury balls are the best balls. All my pokemon have swag swinging their luxury balls around C:

And lawl~ when I mentioned hackers I was just being facetious cuz JaneTheKiller said 'er team had multiple mega pokemon on it. I really don't care if people hack their pokemon in so long as they don't have illegal moves.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I have one. xD


Give me one! 


Also. Here is my QR Code for base.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

@CyberFemale Bisharp/Pawniard in a Dusk will do.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 12, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> @CyberFemale Bisharp/Pawniard in a Dusk will do.



Lemme finish with this batch of shellder eggs, grab my male cute charmer and catch team, and I'll see what I can do

*Edit: *Got one. Hasty, somewhat vain, Defiant, IVs in SpATK and SpDEF. Dusk ball. I'm online now... You know how to find me lol


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

Add my Secondary FC its the only one I can use atm


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 12, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 12, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Add my Secondary FC its the only one I can use atm



Added. Signing back in now



Pingouin7 said:


> Won't be able to transfer the Arceus to Gen. VI once you get it, sadly.



It'll get moved up to Black 2 and stay there


----------



## Weiss (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope you enjoy that Zorua.Anyway I can get you to do 2 more?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 12, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Mankind has reached amazing heights.
> We discovered fire. We survived natural selection. We built cities. We invented the world wide web.
> 
> And today, ladies and gents, I have done the unthinkable.
> _I collected enough ash to create the Elegant Desk._



And i have finally collected 1000 flags. Yay platinum rank. Just got garchompite.  

And sharing my secret base:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> And i have finally collected 1000 flags. Yay platinum rank. Just got garchompite.
> 
> And sharing my secret base:


Added you as secret pal. What a coincidence.. My base was just beside yours







I NEED MORE SECRET PALS!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Also. Here is my QR Code for base.


W-why are you using a hiker icon?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> W-why are you using a hiker icon?


Because its the only chubby dude in the bunch.
I am chubby in real life... Why shouldn't I be in pokemon?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Because its the only chubby dude in the bunch.
> I am chubby in real life... Why shouldn't I be in pokemon?


That explains everything.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> That explains everything.


Good. Now give me you QR code. I want more secret pals


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Hope you enjoy that Zorua.Anyway I can get you to do 2 more?



Shiny zorua is so pretty in Gen VI. The blue is so vivid 

Will see about catching a couple more tomorrow... I shut off my 3DS and am in the process of shutting down my computer since I have class in the morning XP And the weather's bad, which means I'll have to get up even earlier to chip ice off the car


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck Cyber.
Yeah. Its super cute!
What I need is a Gible/Gabite/Garchomp with the Rough Skin ability, and a Fennekin/Braixen/Delphox, both female and in Dusks. :-V
No need for Ivs or Egg moves, I got that covered.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Crap just noticed I needed an infiltrator female Zubat/Golbat/Crobat in a Dusk as well.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Crap just noticed I needed an infiltrator female Zubat/Golbat/Crobat in a Dusk as well.



What are you trying to build anyway?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

I build teams of my favourite Pokemon that can counter everything in some way or form.Tis why I have nearly 5000 victories online. I'd like to think I am good... But meh. I just enjoy using my favourites, I don't have a specific type of team.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I build teams of my favourite Pokemon that can counter everything in some way or form.Tis why I have nearly 5000 victories online. I'd like to think I am good... But meh. I just enjoy using my favourites, I don't have a specific type of team.



I don't want to battle you anymore.
*pats gently on imaginary pride*


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Its actually 4753, so don't worry. And thats overall with no specific kind of battle so no worries. My losses are up there as well so I'm nothing special.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm just a man with a lot of time, addicted to battling to kill boredom. I do it do it for fun sport, doesn't matter to me if I win or lose. As long as it was exciting.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Hope you enjoy that Zorua.Anyway I can get you to do 2 more?



One female pawniard is Brave, with its HA (Pressure), and the other is Hasty (again) with Inner Focus. Brave one has IVs in HP and SPD and the other one has them in HP and SpDEF.

...If you'd been looking for braixen a couple months ago, I could've given you a shiny one. I pulled four of the damn things out of a fire safari while trying to find a shiny ponyta.

I have heard that a good way to find an Infiltrator zubat in a horde is to lead with something that has the move Substitute and see which zubat can get past it to hit you.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

@Cyber
I feel bad now... When I said two more I should've added "pokemon" to find for me, the gible and braixen namely.
Sorry didn't mean two more pawniard though I'll reward you for those anyways.
If you can get the three pokemon I just listed I'll be trading you shinies and stuff. :3


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> @Cyber
> I feel bad now... When I said two more I should've added "pokemon" to find for me, the gible and braixen namely.
> Sorry didn't mean two more pawniard though I'll reward you for those anyways.
> If you can get the three pokemon I just listed I'll be trading you shinies and stuff. :3



Heh ^^;;; I have gabite and braixen safaris. Currently running around a dark safari (sneasel/vullaby/absol); will need a few minutes to finish in here

Female braixen with Magician, timid nature, IVs in HP and ATK. Female gabite with Rough Skin, quirky nature, IVs in SpDEF and SPD. Both in dusk balls. The extra two pawniard have been released. Zubat will be a slightly bigger pain in the rear since Infiltrator comes from hordes


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry Cyber.
Tell me when your all set so I can give these to you.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

Zubat is being an ass. Out of all the hordes I've encountered NONE have had Infiltrator >.<

...Aaaaaaand there's a shiny zubat XP Right on cue. It has Inner Focus, unfortunately. Into Wonder Trade it goes...


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

How appropriate!


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

FINALLY!!!(!!!) An Infiltrator zubat XP That's everything found and caught now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

I see too many staller teams in online battles.
One is expected to have a sweeper to counter this. Infiltrator zubat new meta


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

*pokes Lucius* Anytime you're ready



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I see too many staller teams in online battles.
> One is expected to have a sweeper to counter this. Infiltrator zubat new meta



If only they weren't so fragging hard to find! That took me the better part of an hour. I taught my Soundproof electrode substitute and sent it out first (lead was a fainted male cute charmer). Electrode's Soundproof dealt with the supersonic spam so I could figure out which was the HA bat and pick off the rest

Not a bad safari attached to your secondary FC, Lucius... Bug-type with butterfree, masquerain, and heracross


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> FINALLY!!!(!!!) An Infiltrator zubat XP That's everything found and caught now



Sorry Ma'am! Online now!


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to cut myself now. Things are going too perfectly... Also, bug safari is the worst.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I'm going to cut myself now. Things are going too perfectly... Also, bug safari is the worst.



>.> Bug safaris aren't THAT bad...


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

I want my types to be Dark, Electric, or Ghost. Even Steel. My favourite types


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 13, 2015)

My safari is ground-type. Only useful 'mon in it is diggersby, with PickUp. Nobody wants ground safaris, but everyone wants into a heracross safari


----------



## Weiss (Jan 13, 2015)

Meeeeh.It would be neat to get a safari with Manectric.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 14, 2015)

I want to use a ghost pokemon but I'm not sure as to which one. I looked at Sableeye and it's new mega but the strategy I saw for it is just so........dark. I looked at eviolite Dusclops too and it seemed less dubious. I'm leaning more towards Dusclops cause I have a pretty bad dislike for pranksters. Not that they're bad of course. In fact they're sickeningly good. I just dislike playing like that is all. It's probably why I don't win as much.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I want to use a ghost pokemon but I'm not sure as to which one. I looked at Sableeye and it's new mega but the strategy I saw for it is just so........dark. I looked at eviolite Dusclops too and it seemed less dubious. I'm leaning more towards Dusclops cause I have a pretty bad dislike for pranksters. Not that they're bad of course. In fact they're sickeningly good. I just dislike playing like that is all. It's probably why I don't win as much.



Could always go with a trick room Cofagrigus. Set it up and let it rip.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 14, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Could always go with a trick room Cofagrigus. Set it up and let it rip.



Not bad. Cofagrigus hits pretty well too. I'll definitely consider that.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 14, 2015)

Mummy!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Whatever happened to the over picked Gengar?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 14, 2015)

People used Sucker Punch.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I see too many staller teams in online battles.
> One is expected to have a sweeper to counter this. Infiltrator zubat new meta



What's wrong with a stall team? Also you're so late. I've been using eviolite infiator golbat for a long time. It is sooooo bulky.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

You still owe me a Kyogre!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You still owe me a Kyogre!



Shhhhh.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 16, 2015)

...what happened to Mikazuki?

I'm breeding oshawotts now, adamant nature. Just the regular torrent ability since I was not lucky enough to get one with the Shell Armor ability despite a buttload of Wonder Trading. Have to be careful to check every newly hatched oshawott since the shiny is so close in color to the normal one; I don't want to release/WT a shiny by mistake.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 17, 2015)

Seriously though what the heck happened to him?
Also, the likelyhood of my pokemon like Eevee being female really pisses me off.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Guys V: I just found this and it had me laughing to tears.

[video=youtube;ckEIGJeUI2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckEIGJeUI2o[/video]

Felt appropriate though cuz I just finished breeding a new team doing basically this xD


----------



## Weiss (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought I posted that. Weird.
I laugh everytime seeing it. The ditto part horrifies me.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can anyone lend me their ability capsule just for 5 minutes?



If yer still looking for one.. i can give ye one of mine..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

That's fine, sweety. I should learn to suck up and deal with battle mansion. I just hate how unfair it is. I have this urge to sue gamefreak

[video=youtube;ie8dzNeqmBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie8dzNeqmBs[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's fine, sweety. I should learn to suck up and deal with battle mansion. I just hate how unfair it is. I have this urge to sue gamefreak
> 
> [video=youtube;ie8dzNeqmBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie8dzNeqmBs[/video]



Battle Maison is a steaming pile of poop:
NG6G-WWWW-WWW9-CJ57


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

How to you use those codes?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2015)

You connect to the internet and open the VS Seeker. It'll have a search function when connected.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

How the fuck did one trainer have that much legendaries?! shouldn't they be banned?!


----------



## Misomie (Jan 21, 2015)

Once you start hitting the upper levels, several legendaries come into play. Heck, the Maison bosses at Round 50 have teams crawling with them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

This makes BP farming such a hassle. I feel somewhat obliged to ask for cheats


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a scrub so I just farm the normal single battles of the battle maison over and over. Gets about 60 BP every time I manage to clear it. The super single battles are too much for me to consistently win, and I don't like double/triple battling. :C

So much hax. Much sadness.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I just realize that my ursaring and dragonite doesnt have the egg moves that I needed. I feel as mad at myself for missing that out'

I'm embarrased asking Garth for another of his marvelscale dratini with extremespeed


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's fine, sweety. I should learn to suck up and deal with battle mansion. I just hate how unfair it is. I have this urge to sue gamefreak



That's fine.  So now I have an extra one... anyone else wants it? Maybe trade for hidden ability Unova starters? I still haven't got any from wonder trade and such. Lol. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I just realize that my ursaring and dragonite doesnt have the egg moves that I needed. I feel as mad at myself for missing that out'
> 
> I'm embarrased asking Garth for another of his marvelscale dratini with extremespeed



Well I still have male 6iv marvel scale extreme speed dratini I was supposed to give out. If ye want it I can give it to ye.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Well I still have male 6iv marvel scale extreme speed dratini I was supposed to give out. If ye want it I can give it to ye.



You're so sweet. I'm embarrassed about asking you for it. I mean I don't mind if it's just a non 6IV dratini


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 21, 2015)

It's okay. I have a couple of 6iv ones I don't wanna give out. This little fella just happens to be an extra one I bred. He needs a home. And if ye don't mind waiting too.. Cuz I'm at work atm so I can't do trades till later when I get home.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 21, 2015)

1. Some legendaries aren't banned because they really aren't OP. Keldeo and Celebie etc are not that strong, mainly the boxart legends are stupid powerful.
2. I've gotten a 107 win streak in Battle Maison. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> 1. Some legendaries aren't banned because they really aren't OP. Keldeo and Celebie etc are not that strong, mainly the boxart legends are stupid powerful.
> 2. I've gotten a 107 win streak in Battle Maison. :3



I want my kyogre!


----------



## Weiss (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright... So when breeding after long periods of time do you ever notice the pair of eggs that are alike in every single why directly next to each other? Well, I had gotten that, two Eevees, and quite frankly... They were shiny. One after the other. Now, a shiny egg will always hatch shiny as long as its hatched by you, due to the number it holds in accordance to your ID.So if you save before hatching it like myself, they'll hatch shiny even if you turn off the game as long as the egg existed the last time you saved.By replicating this "shiny number", you can get more shines as long as its in the same species. For example, these shiny Eevees were Outstanding overall with IVs in Defense, Special Defense, Special Attack, and Speed. They were also Bold, but my recent study shows that the nature does not matter. I replicated these IVs within my Eevees and now have six eggs that will hatch shiny, one that is Adamant proving that nature had no effect on this number. Now, this does not apply to all pokemon as today I hatched a shiny male Fennekin, Relatively superior overall with and IV in HP only, much unlike my Eevee no? The number changes for different species of Pokemon, but within a same species group as long as its number adds up, identical to the number I have hidden away in my ID it will be shiny. With different builds and stats it varies as in the world of Pokemon nothing is quite the same. But as for Eevee goes, the same species therefore same number and potential. Which is why through rigorous breeding to replicate the number, I have (once again) six Eevee eggs, exactly the same in every way (minus gender and ability, ignoring nature) that will hatch shiny.I will make a video of me hatching them momentarily, as I prehatched them to verify and turned it off when I saw the result was true.They are all somewhat vain, 5 Bold, one Adamant. Three in Luxury Balls (all male), three in Dusk Balls (all female).Your in for a treat.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2015)

The characteristic stat (e.g. "somewhat vain") is based on a Pokemon's highest IV.  IVs otherwise are not part of the shiny calculation.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Weiss (Jan 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> The characteristic stat (e.g. "somewhat vain") is based on a Pokemon's highest IV.  IVs otherwise are not part of the shiny calculation.


i don't know man when I say they are all identical in IVs I meant it, and they all hatch shiny. So what would be the cause of such a phenomenon?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 22, 2015)

Ivs used to calculate shinyness but not anymore. For example, Powersaves alter one of the pokemon's IDs that prevent the trainer from changing its nickname after making it shiny. IVs aren't touched in the process. Just a coincidence their IVs match.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> i don't know man when I say they are all identical in IVs I meant it, and they all hatch shiny. So what would be the cause of such a phenomenon?


They all just happen to have the right personality values for your Trainer ID.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 22, 2015)

I want to try a Soul Link Nuzlocke but my boyfriend says it sounds dumb and finding a partner might be difficult. :<


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

I got my serperior using a code.

I'm so intruiged by the ability "contrary" I wanna research a stat lowering move


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I want to try a Soul Link Nuzlocke but my boyfriend says it sounds dumb and finding a partner might be difficult. :<



Whats a soul link nuzlocke?



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got my serperior using a code.
> 
> I'm so intruiged by the ability "contrary" I wanna research a stat lowering move



Contrary Spinda so stronk


----------



## Misomie (Jan 23, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Whats a soul link nuzlocke?


Two people start the game and each pokemon they catch are linked in pairs of non matching prmary types. I one thing happens to one pokemon, it happens to its link (ie. Death or boxing). This causes the players to mak sacrifices for each other (ie. On holds onto a Pudgey cause it's linked to a Charizard). So it's pretty hardcore.

Nappy and Dookie describe it better:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0pUNv51Ushc


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

Why did people thought the new pokemon fighter was going to be a tekken based game?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 23, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> They all just happen to have the right personality values for your Trainer ID.



Thats some coincidence. Tell me more. 

Was there talk about the battle maison being hard? poppycock!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why did people thought the new pokemon fighter was going to be a tekken based game?


[yt]p7Cs4L1JALY[/yt]

GEE I WONDER WHY THEY WOULD THINK THAT


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> GEE I WONDER WHY THEY WOULD THINK THAT


Tekken doesn't even use fireballs or any cool moves like Street Fighter.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

Tekken also doesn't feature Pokemon as fighters


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Tekken also doesn't feature Pokemon as fighters


That trailer looks like it wants to be more like SF4 than anything else.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

[yt]9Z4jB8nw-j0[/yt]

Gameplaaayy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Gameplaaayy


Which looks like Gundam vs. Gundam.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

You must be pretty excited for it then


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You must be pretty excited for it then


Nah, This game looks slower and more gimmicks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

It reminds me of Tales of the Abyss' battle system, where you have both a linear and 'free run' mode.

Gameplay might look slower than, say, MVC3, but I wouldn't call it slow, and I bet it doesn't feel slow to play since fighting games are so dependent on precise timing and inputs.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 23, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nah, This game looks slower and more gimmicks.



Another tsundere moments brought to you by Mikazuki Marazhu.



The game looks swell.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice to see the game won't just stick to only Fighting types.  Also nice to see that both players got to execute their (ahem) mega specials throughout the three rounds.  All of them seemed pretty close, too.

But the big question is -- will it arrive on any consoles?


In other news, GET YOUR FREE CONTRARY SERPERIOR NOW!  The promotion code is "POKEMON497".


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Two people start the game and each pokemon they catch are linked in pairs of non matching prmary types. I one thing happens to one pokemon, it happens to its link (ie. Death or boxing). This causes the players to mak sacrifices for each other (ie. On holds onto a Pudgey cause it's linked to a Charizard). So it's pretty hardcore.
> 
> Nappy and Dookie describe it better:
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0pUNv51Ushc



Sounds super fun <: if you can't find a partner for it, I'd be down.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 24, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Sounds super fun <: if you can't find a partner for it, I'd be down.



Doesn't it!? X3 I watched a LP of oned for Red and Blue and it was intense.

I haven't had any luck with roms so I'll be using one of my physical copies. I can restart X, Y, White, and HeatGold real easy. I have FireRed and Silver being lent out at the moment so I can't use them. However I've been meaning to buy missing games (mainly Pearl, White 2, and Alpha Saph) so it'd be your choice on which game (finding a rom can still be a possibility though).


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 24, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Doesn't it!? X3 I watched a LP of oned for Red and Blue and it was intense.
> 
> I haven't had any luck with roms so I'll be using one of my physical copies. I can restart X, Y, White, and HeatGold real easy. I have FireRed and Silver being lent out at the moment so I can't use them. However I've been meaning to buy missing games (mainly Pearl, White 2, and Alpha Saph) so it'd be your choice on which game (finding a rom can still be a possibility though).



I think I'd prefer playing on a rom. I don't really want to restart my X game xD; Also did you wanna do just a normal nuzlocke or a randomized one like they did in the video?


----------



## Misomie (Jan 24, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I think I'd prefer playing on a rom. I don't really want to restart my X game xD; Also did you wanna do just a normal nuzlocke or a randomized one like they did in the video?



Lol, I understand. I just tend to buy both versions so I have one perma and one restarter. XD

I have never played a randomizer and wanted to but wasn't able to set it up right. If you can ptovide me links, yes to the randomization. If not, the choices for you are Black and SoulSilver (just because opposites are fun).


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 24, 2015)

Pokken gameplay highly reminds me of naruto ultimate ninja storm games. it's got a good mix of tekken and street fighter in it. Which begs me to ask if this may be their prototype for that tekken x street fighter game they plan on doing sometime soon now. 

In other news.. mega camerupt is really hard to pull off in 3 vs 3 singles pokemon battles. And with blaziken being the only fire type baton passer.. i can't seem to find a way to pass on spdef and spatk buffs. Other than mega camerupt using stockpile.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 24, 2015)

Egglocke? That's what I usually do. :')


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 25, 2015)

Say, anyone here been using Blissey Bases?
They're QR codes for Secret Bases in which the trainers use three level 100 Blisseys and kill themselves with the move Healing Wish for you.

Since I'm nice, here are twelve different secret base QR codes for you people. One to fill up every slot in Secret Shore and Secret Meadow. You're welcome.
http://i.imgur.com/aF02xUQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sXqmCUo.jpg


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 25, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Say, anyone here been using Blissey Bases?
> They're QR codes for Secret Bases in which the trainers use three level 100 Blisseys and kill themselves with the move Healing Wish for you.


wat.

Seriously, though, any Ghost type can kill a standard Lv.100 Blissey with little trouble.  If they existed in Gen V, a Lv.1 Gastly could get like fifty levels up from just one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Say, anyone here been using Blissey Bases?
> They're QR codes for Secret Bases in which the trainers use three level 100 Blisseys and kill themselves with the move Healing Wish for you.
> 
> Since I'm nice, here are twelve different secret base QR codes for you people. One to fill up every slot in Secret Shore and Secret Meadow. You're welcome.
> ...



By the name of all that is holy... You sir are a lifesaver


----------



## Weiss (Jan 25, 2015)

That is neat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone have TM Substitute?

I need someone to teach my camerupt and gogoat those.


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 26, 2015)

*hunting shiny electric lizards in the friend safari*

I got my shiny oshawott. Almost finished leveling him up and getting the moveset I want. His name is Shogun  Working on horsea now. 770 eggs and counting.


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 27, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> *hunting shiny electric lizards in the friend safari*
> 
> I got my shiny oshawott. Almost finished leveling him up and getting the moveset I want. His name is Shogun  Working on horsea now. 770 eggs and counting.



The only method of shiny-hunting that I have the patience for is hoarde farming. I got a shiny Gulpin that way... Not the most exciting PokÃ©mon to get a shiny version of, but it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## Weiss (Jan 28, 2015)

Yet another shiny I never wanted!
My luck in this game is pretty great!
Building teams... People really hate me. Manectric and Volcarona are major threats apparently.
Anyone up for a battle? (To bad I'll be ignored again)


----------



## Cyberra (Jan 28, 2015)

ForgetLilliet said:


> The only method of shiny-hunting that I have the patience for is hoarde farming. I got a shiny Gulpin that way... Not the most exciting PokÃ©mon to get a shiny version of, but it's better than nothing, right?



I random encounter, horde hunt, masuda method breed, and soft reset. Pretty much the only shiny hunting method I don't use is pokeradar; I never got the hang of it. My current hunts stand at:

helioptile (friend safari) - 825 REs (phase 3, Y)
cresselia (soft reset) - 6,300 SRs (White 2)
horsea (masuda method) - 1,090 eggs (Y)

No active horde hunts currently

Anyone have any thoughts on what would be a good nature for a tauros?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Anyone up for a battle? (To bad I'll be ignored again)



If you don't mind that I only have X, I'll battle you.


----------



## Weiss (Jan 29, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> If you don't mind that I only have X, I'll battle you.


I don't mind at all, just glad someone responded.Sometime today? Its 12:05 pm over here so... What is it for you?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 29, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I don't mind at all, just glad someone responded.Sometime today? Its 12:05 pm over here so... What is it for you?



You're in Michigan, so you should be 3 hours ahead of me. I'll be free after work tomorrow after 5pm. PM me what times you're available and we can probably work something out. I'll add your FC in the mean time


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 30, 2015)

Well today is Friday and after 3pm I'm available for a battle. :3 I'm using ORAS because of my Mega... I'm testing a new team today with some lower tier pokemon :3 Talonflame and all that stuff gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Muln (Jan 30, 2015)

Why don't you all do a 2 vs 2 with a proper schedule?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 30, 2015)

Who is the fourth person? Also if I want to use the new Mega Evolutions I can't play against Garth.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/images/140630.jpg


----------



## Weiss (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, when do we do this on during my time that's best for you?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2015)

Reckless Emboar available now! Promo code is POKEMON500.

Hidden Ability Samurott is coming soon, but you have to already be registered for Pokemon.com newsletters (that deadline is now) to get the promo code for that.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 5, 2015)

Relevant.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 5, 2015)

Jhoto Starters are to be released later this month with their Hidden Ability to those who have PokeBank. :3 Yay I can't wait for Sheer Force Feraligatr and Flash Fire Typhlosion.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 5, 2015)

Aw, heck yeah! It's compatible with XY!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Jhoto Starters





DukeTheHusky said:


> *Sheer Force Feraligatr*



Fucking finally! I can perfect my team's Feraligatr. Not that he isn't a MVP beast as is~ but sheer force will only make him better. C:


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Fucking finally! I can perfect my team's Feraligatr. Not that he isn't a MVP beast as is~ but sheer force will only make him better. C:



Sheer force Croconaw.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 6, 2015)

Typhlosion...


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2015)

Eyy!
In a couple week's time, I'm gonna be having a Pokemon tournament with 7 friends of mine. Who fancies giving me some practice, eh?

*1977-0255-2764*


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 7, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Eyy!
> In a couple week's time, I'm gonna be having a Pokemon tournament with 7 friends of mine. Who fancies giving me some practice, eh?
> 
> *1977-0255-2764*


Sure. I don't mind giving you a hard time.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 7, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Eyy!
> In a couple week's time, I'm gonna be having a Pokemon tournament with 7 friends of mine. Who fancies giving me some practice, eh?
> 
> *1977-0255-2764*



Am I allowed?


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Am I allowed?


I've added you, matey. Let's have some fun!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Eyy!
> In a couple week's time, I'm gonna be having a Pokemon tournament with 7 friends of mine. Who fancies giving me some practice, eh?
> 
> *1977-0255-2764*



Are X players allowed? If so I'd be down to battle you <:


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Are X players allowed? If so I'd be down to battle you <:


Hell yeah! I haven't got any ORAS megas on my side, so you're all good.
I'll make sure I've got you added.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 7, 2015)

Sweet! Just added you


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2015)

You know how they say Mewtwo was born on Feb. 6th?  Apparently so was Mr. Rick Astley.  (-insert rickroll here-)


----------



## Weiss (Feb 8, 2015)

Why is my WiFi such garbage? Sorry fellas something isn't acting right... Cannot even connect...


----------



## Misomie (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm slowly transporting all my mons to Omega and Y. Four boxes to transfer still to Silver, then to Black. Diamond's mons will transfer to Black 2. Yay for poke transfer.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 10, 2015)

Shell Armor Samurott is now getting released!  Promo code is (surprise surprise) POKEMON503.

That rounds out the Unova trio!  Johto is coming next month....


----------



## Weiss (Feb 10, 2015)

How does a store run out of a product that is not even out yet?


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2015)

I have everyone from Emerald, Silver, and Black on Omega. I was testing my legendary's IVs and one of my Enteis has 0 IVs in ALL stats but HP. What the heck? I caught it myself on FireRed... The chance of such bad IVs.....


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm really glad they gave all the legendaries 3IVs this gen. It makes you feel like you can use 'em. That said, one of my Groudons was 31.0.31.31.0.0 - I feel your pain. Catch that bastard again!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 11, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I have everyone from Emerald, Silver, and Black on Omega. I was testing my legendary's IVs and one of my Enteis has 0 IVs in ALL stats but HP. What the heck? I caught it myself on FireRed... The chance of such bad IVs.....



Roaming IV bug, every Gen 3 game except Emerald.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 11, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Roaming IV bug, every Gen 3 game except Emerald.



I suddenly feel rather glad that Emerald is the only Gen III game I have (even though I haven't actually done much with it and the broken RNG is going to make getting shiny rayquaza a pain).


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't feel like Blitz is special anymore. What a dumb glitch. XP

@Cyberra- I reset for a shiny Ray on Emerald. It only took two days. I now have him on Omega. X3


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I don't feel like Blitz is special anymore. What a dumb glitch. XP


Depending on your definition of "special"


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, creatures. What kind of Pokemon would you use to outspeed a 'mon with a lvl50 speed stat of 177?

I've got a lovely bug monster that I'd love to be part of my time, but it's so frail. I can't let it be outsped, so I need to know what I should be wary of... mm. Alakazam, Greninja, Talonflame, and Jolteon come to mind, but are there more?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 12, 2015)

BRN said:


> Hey, creatures. What kind of Pokemon would you use to outspeed a 'mon with a lvl50 speed stat of 177?
> 
> I've got a lovely bug monster that I'd love to be part of my time, but it's so frail. I can't let it be outsped, so I need to know what I should be wary of... mm. Alakazam, Greninja, Talonflame, and Jolteon come to mind, but are there more?



I know Aerodactyl is one for sure I know there are a few others I forgot.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 12, 2015)

BRN said:


> Hey, creatures. What kind of Pokemon would you use to outspeed a 'mon with a lvl50 speed stat of 177?
> 
> I've got a lovely bug monster that I'd love to be part of my time, but it's so frail. I can't let it be outsped, so I need to know what I should be wary of... mm. Alakazam, Greninja, Talonflame, and Jolteon come to mind, but are there more?



Choice scarfers like infernape or maybe blaziken  then there's latios latias Salamance. There is also mega gengar.  and probably mega Pidgeot and mega houndoom if there is a chance some people would use em. I know I would definitely use mega houndoom if I had a chance. I'm not sure if there are speed invested metagross. But there's that too.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 12, 2015)

I just bred out a 5IV adamant aerodactyl. Have some very nice 6IVed ones if you're interested. Ability is Pressure, at least one is Rock Head. I was unable to breed in Double-Edge, though; I couldn't get a breeder aerodactyl that had it.


----------



## SnowMouse (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm trying to complete the pokedex for the first time since I started playing pokemon way back in the days of RBY and getting Mew is giving me issues, none are even being offered on the GTS. Anyone got one they'd be willing to trade for?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

Event Pokemon like Mew aren't necessary for what the game considers as Dex completion


----------



## SnowMouse (Feb 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Event Pokemon like Mew aren't necessary for what the game considers as Dex completion



I know, I'm trying to fully complete the pokedex as a personal challenge.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Event Pokemon like Mew aren't necessary for what the game considers as Dex completion



I always think that event legends should get their own section of the Pokedex just so there wouldn't be holes left by the time you get your diploma....


----------



## Weiss (Feb 14, 2015)

Everyone with my FC, delete it now its been reset.
@SirRob
Mark my FC as (????-????-????) if you would be so kind...


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

That's a little weird, may I ask why?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

I wish Serperior learned a priority move....*sigh*


----------



## Weiss (Feb 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> That's a little weird, may I ask why?


It'll only be a matter of time until I get that updated stuff and will be without a code for quite a bit. But I don't want to be entirely erased from the data bank. I have no devices at this time haha.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 17, 2015)

So like.. i finally got the hidden ability tyrunt Event distribution.  Gonna breed the hell out of this guy.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I only play Pokemon casually. Competitive battling isn't for me. Nope. Ain't got time, ain't got motivation, and I sure as hell ain't got the skills either.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> So like.. i finally got the hidden ability tyrunt Event distribution. Gonna breed the hell out of this guy.



Do you think you could spare one for me?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2015)

BRN said:


> Do you think you could spare one for me?



Sure thing. If ye don't need ivs, nature and/or gender. I have one sturdy male available right now. I'll try and find yer fc in the meantime.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2015)

Male dinosaurs are awwwwrite. :3 Thanks, I'm really grateful! Name a time and I'll be there.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 18, 2015)

Well. If yer online right now. I'm available.  If not. Then maybe around 12am California time?

My fc is on the first page..


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Speaking of dinosaurs, my Aerodactyl is really living up to his namesake. I named him Ridley, seems to work in his favour too with how often people ALMOST kill him only to have him attack and flee to safety. Erhem Roost...
His mega seems a bit OP too, its so ugly though...


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Scratch that SirRob, I now have two.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

I will add your primary


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you SirRob. I don't suppose your up for a battle?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

Nah, I haven't played in too long and I'm unfamiliar with the competitive scene


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Aye, sorry to hear that haha.
The same apply for Smash?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

No, I play Smash Bros almost every day


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Alright, what do you say to a 3 minute match on 3DS?
And are you against customs? I made my Fox Wolf...
I kinda suck ehehe.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, you have Smash Bros? I'll be happy to play you


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

I do. You have my code amigo. Again, if you expect some major skills out of me, allow me to say I do not haha.
I'm pretty decent with this custom Fox, PS Samus, Rosalina and Luma, and Ike. Lucario too but I can't play as it.
I get... Distracted. >.>


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

You'll have to add me too
We don't have to play seriously, so don't worry about being good


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks. Updating right now. I was looking for a partner.
Currenly adding you...


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Added, see you on Smash.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone who gets me an HA Tyrunt is super attractive.  Just putting that out there.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Playing Smash is like being on Acid lmao


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 20, 2015)

I caught a shiny cresselia in White 2 after 10,820 SRs. Now working on kyurem in the Giant Chasm; currently at 1,700 SRs and counting.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Gtg after this Robs.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

Good games, it was fun playing with you


----------



## Weiss (Feb 20, 2015)

Likewise.
Again I'm only good with few characters. And usually play no items haha.
Thanks for the fun!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Anyone who gets me an HA Tyrunt is super attractive.  Just putting that out there.



I got an extra One. I added yer fc. Mine is on the front page. 

@BRN - when will ye get yers? I still have it here


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry man, my broken laptop kind of irked me for a while. >_> I'm around this weekend! Feel free to name a time, PST, and I'll be there today.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 21, 2015)

No biggie. Say. Around 9 pm pst good for you?
FC: 1048-9087-6021


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2015)

Seeya there, hun!


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 21, 2015)

Ya got a new FC, Lucius?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2015)

BRN said:


> Seeya there, hun!


Ready when ye are..

And does anyone else think that 30 mins to wait for a heart is too long On pokemon shuffle?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> And does anyone else think that 30 mins to wait for a heart is too long On pokemon shuffle?



Depends on what else you're doing to pass the meantime.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2015)

Does staring at the timer go down qualify as doing something to pass the time? Lol. 

Well. I've just been wonder trading for sometime but it still seems that the timer is too freakin slow.

Edit: @BRN: I guess we'll just have to reschedule again. Feel free to trade if ye see me online.


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

Unbelievably I passed out and I am the literal worst. :/ 
Ergghah. I should make this up to you somehow; ain't nice to make it so difficult for you to be doing a kindness for me.

I'll be around today up until about 8pm - how about you?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2015)

It's cool. If yer online right now I can do it before heading to bed. If not. Prolly when I wake up in around 6 hours or so.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ready when ye are..
> 
> And does anyone else think that 30 mins to wait for a heart is too long On pokemon shuffle?


Well you can always spend money! If you're so into the game that you don't want to wait, then it's worth it, yeah?

I like to think of it as something similar to the Mii Plaza games, something to just chisel away at when you want to play on your 3DS but don't want to spend too much time on it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

See you at about 2pm then, Yellow. <3


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 22, 2015)

I do daily paintings for practice. I've been playing Pokemon as of late. Every once in a while I will do a daily of a pokemon. Would it be appropriate to share it with you all here?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I do daily paintings for practice. I've been playing Pokemon as of late. Every once in a while I will do a daily of a pokemon. Would it be appropriate to share it with you all here?


Sure :3 And do a shiny Gallade next please  For me.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

Dragon Ascent broke the game *shaking my head*


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2015)

<3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 22, 2015)

BRN said:


> <3



Yer welcome. And i was surprised ye traded the event serperior. hehe.



SirRob said:


> Well you can always spend money! If you're so into the game that you don't want to wait, then it's worth it, yeah?
> 
> I like to think of it as something similar to the Mii Plaza games, something to just chisel away at when you want to play on your 3DS but don't want to spend too much time on it.



I wouldn't go that far for a game that ive already played a lot of. It's basically just the same game anyways. Just with pokemon. Lol. I guess I just didn't have anything better to do yesterday. 

maybe if they forced me to wait to make streetpasses then I wouldn't be complaining about the wait times. Lol. I think that's what made me like the mii plaza a bit. Ye don't really play it unless yer street passed someone or ye walk a lot to spend coins.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 22, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Ya got a new FC, Lucius?


Yup if you can find out what is in them let me know.
Also guys tell me if you add me so I canard you back.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 22, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Yup if you can find out what is in them let me know.
> Also guys tell me if you add me so I canard you back.



I'd need to re-add you, since I did delete your old FCs from my friends list. My FC is still the same


----------



## Weiss (Feb 23, 2015)

Added


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 23, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Added



Psychic. Espurr and abra, third not unlocked yet


----------



## Weiss (Feb 23, 2015)

That's just awful lol


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 23, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> That's just awful lol



Hey, could be worse


----------



## Weiss (Feb 23, 2015)

What's the second?


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 23, 2015)

FS Blackhound is Psychic with espurr and abra

FS Lucius is Normal with teddiursa and audino

You'll have to get online with both to see what the third slot has


----------



## Weiss (Feb 23, 2015)

I never can get my beloved Dark or Electric FS can I lol?


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol Not without reformatting your 3DSes a bajillion times, apparently...


----------



## Weiss (Feb 23, 2015)

You know what? Challenge accepted with my secondary one.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 23, 2015)

XD Let's see how long it takes to turn up either dark or electric


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2015)

Apparently, this weekend only, Pokemon.com will feature a promotional code to acquire the ORAS Eon Ticket (which is StreetPassable).


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2015)

Wait, what? I already have that item. Did I miss something? I downloaded my game from the E-store.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 24, 2015)

How did my bro get it...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 24, 2015)

They're just giving it out for those who for some weird reason still don't have it. 

I'd assume most players already got one through streetpasses or something at one point.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 24, 2015)

I could not get the eon ticket via streetpass because I do not live anywhere near the distribution centers; there isn't an EB Games within 100 miles of me, and no one around here has it for me to get from them. I had figured that I would never be able to get it because of that. So hearing that it'll be available via wifi has me bouncing around joyfully.

I'm just far enough into ORAS to have gotten the shiny event beldum, but I have not yet collected it at the pokemon center (In AS I'm setting up for a torchic SR when I get around to it). Can I still get the eon ticket event even though I haven't collected the beldum yet? Or is there a limit on how many uncollected events I can have at one time.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 24, 2015)

Would an entire team of Buizel be good for competitive play? :v


----------



## Weiss (Feb 24, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Would an entire team of Buizel be good for competitive play? :v


You would wouldn't you?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 24, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Would an entire team of Buizel be good for competitive play? :v



Is this a serious question? I think the answer is obvious..... Of course they are! GAWD HEWGE! Keep up with the damn metagame, fucking scrub! :v


----------



## Weiss (Feb 24, 2015)

And people think I'm crazy for adding nothing but female Umbreons... <3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 24, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> And people think I'm crazy for adding nothing but female Umbreons... <3



Dude, Buizel is obviously the best Pokemon to fill a team with. Buizel > Mega Rayquaza.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> They're just giving it out for those who for some weird reason still don't have it.



My weird reason would be living so far out in left field USA that even third base is below the horizon.  If I get even one streetpass a month I consider myself lucky.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 24, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I could not get the eon ticket via streetpass because I do not live anywhere near the distribution centers; there isn't an EB Games within 100 miles of me, and no one around here has it for me to get from them. I had figured that I would never be able to get it because of that. So hearing that it'll be available via wifi has me bouncing around joyfully.
> 
> I'm just far enough into ORAS to have gotten the shiny event beldum, but I have not yet collected it at the pokemon center (In AS I'm setting up for a torchic SR when I get around to it). Can I still get the eon ticket event even though I haven't collected the beldum yet? Or is there a limit on how many uncollected events I can have at one time.



I'm not sure how many ye can keep uncollected. i usually just get it over with so that there's no hassle and thinking about stuff like this.



Stratadrake said:


> My weird reason would be living so far out in left field USA that even third base is below the horizon.  If I get even one streetpass a month I consider myself lucky.



I'd have prolly be in the same boat. I would've been so happy about this distribution if I didn't get it by streetpass. I don't even lI've in the countries where they had the distribution so a street pass for the ticket would have been a dream. But for some reason. I got a street pass from here a few days after the distribution. I totally got lucky.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey, Lucius, could I ask you to get online with your Blackhound FC? I need to catch a HA abra for a future breeding project and yours is the only abra FS I've got.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2015)

Friggin' Blaziken is just giving me so many problems. I just don't have any options when I go up against it, it's insane. Stupid thing is OP as heck. I'm even using a team of powerful ground and water types, and I still can't beat it! (I am playing Pokemon Shuffle)


----------



## Weiss (Feb 26, 2015)

Online.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Friggin' Blaziken is just giving me so many problems. I just don't have any options when I go up against it, it's insane. Stupid thing is OP as heck. I'm even using a team of powerful ground and water types, and I still can't beat it! (I am playing Pokemon Shuffle)


I am now able to beat Absol in about 35-40 seconds, but he's escaped me three times in a row (catch rate: 35-45%).  Statistically I should have him by now....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2015)

Haven't played since Pokebank came out. Is the GTS full of hacked Pokemon now?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I am now able to beat Absol in about 35-40 seconds, but he's escaped me three times in a row (catch rate: 35-45%).  Statistically I should have him by now....


Well earning a 35-45% catch rate's good, even if you don't have Absol yet, at least luck's the only thing stopping you from snagging it. With Blaziken, you really need to be aware of the entire field and have to have good reflexes to even pass the challenge, let alone get a reasonable catch rate.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 26, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle is strangely addicting. :<


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm kind of interested in an informal ORAS tourney. If I set somethin' up what kind of participation could I expect?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 26, 2015)

BRN said:


> I'm kind of interested in an informal ORAS tourney. If I set somethin' up what kind of participation could I expect?



I'd like to try it out. i got a pure fire type hoenn team right now. 



Misomie said:


> Pokemon Shuffle is strangely addicting. :<



I know right? I just finally got charizard with a 4% catch rate. Haha


----------



## Weiss (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys want some codes for AZ's Floette or something like that?


----------



## Weiss (Feb 26, 2015)

Mind you no power saves involved.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a team on xy that I can sebd over and alter a bit. I think they'd do great.


----------



## Weiss (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry for the misleading typo.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it that QR thing people have been using?


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 26, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Online.



Thanks 

...but the third slot in the fs is still locked and so are the hidden abilities


----------



## Weiss (Feb 26, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Is it that QR thing people have been using?


Indeed.
The era of rare pokemon is long gone. :-(


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got the three HA Johto starters from the Poke Bank event. Of the three, two of the ones I got, meganium and typhlosion, are female. I'm gonna breed them shiny at some point.  Currently I'm breeding jolly-natured trapinches, waiting for one to hatch blue-green.

I'm also browsing the Friend Safari reddit for someone with a fully unlocked psychic safari so I can get the HA abra I need for future breeding.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2015)

So in Pokemon Battle Trozei I acquired Ditto as a support Pokemon.  Repeat:  WILDCARD AS A SUPPORT POKEMON.

Not an easy round, though -- it was one of the hidden stages where I had to take down a bunch of Dragon types, and the tiles on the board were basically ALL UNOWNS.  Egad....

It's interesting how Battle Trozei is like two games in one:  a Bejeweled clone at first, but once a Trozei starts, it's a race to match up any like tiles so you can clear the board.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 27, 2015)

So like. Eon ticket mystery gift code is live. 
2015LATIOSLATIAS in North America
POKEMON380381 in Europe


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucius, let me rephrase... Could you please get online *with X or Y in the game card slot so that the third pokemon in your psychic safari, and the hidden abilities, will unlock?* Please?

I am currently going through a period of massive hormonal upheaval combined with extreme pain, so apologies if I come across as pushy or angry here... It's not been a good week


----------



## Misomie (Feb 28, 2015)

@Cyberra- I just checked my safaris and I have access to one you are looking for. Caught a HA Abra you can have.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I'd like to try it out. i got a pure fire type hoenn team right now.


Too much water?


----------



## Weiss (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like I have a team of dog pokemon. What should I name them?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Looks like I have a team of dog pokemon. What should I name them?



Bigby, Raiju, Amarok, Maugrim, Raksha, and Gmork <:


----------



## Weiss (Feb 28, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bigby, Raiju, Amarok, Maugrim, Raksha, and Gmork <:


Haha sorry I meant like a team name.
Thanks for those though.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Haha sorry I meant like a team name.
> Thanks for those though.



Seven Days to the Wolves, Dog Soldiers, The Seeonee Pack, The Wild Hunt <:


----------



## Weiss (Feb 28, 2015)

I like the first and last haha.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 28, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Too much water?




Nah. Fire just happens to be my favorite type. And ive been making mono fire type teams since red and blue.


----------



## Cyberra (Feb 28, 2015)

Misomie said:


> @Cyberra- I just checked my safaris and I have access to one you are looking for. Caught a HA Abra you can have.



I have very specific requirements for the abra. Female, HA, in premier ball. Which is why I prefer to catch my own whenever possible. Would think it wouldn't be too difficult, except that I have TWO abra safaris which never had their thirds, or the HAs, unlocked >.<

And someone else caught me one that matches the requirements.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry but I don't have Y Cyberra.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2015)

Grr ... in Pokemon Shuffle, statistically I should have caught Hawlucha four times by now.  In reality, even with a minimum catch rate of 30% he's escaped every damn time.  I need another Fighting type on my team, dammit!


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 1, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Sorry but I don't have Y Cyberra.



Crud... *sigh* Never mind then... I'll keep looking for someone else who has a fully unlocked abra safari.

RSTYSKLUYCDTYSIXLY%SOLUG SHINY FREAKING KYUREM IN WHITE 2!!! ONLY 4,874 SRs!


----------



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Grr ... in Pokemon Shuffle, statistically I should have caught Hawlucha four times by now.  In reality, even with a minimum catch rate of 30% he's escaped every damn time.  I need another Fighting type on my team, dammit!



Tell me about it. Charmeleon is being a little snot. :K


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

If you haven't reached the end of the game yet, I recommend working on that before trying to catch Pokemon you missed the first time. (And if you get stuck, go back and catch Pokemon who will be helpful) That's what I did. Now I'm going through trying to catch and S-rank everything, which is easier since I have a lot of good Pokemon now. Except for &*$%!@# Blaziken


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2015)

MegaLopunny is the first main level I've actually failed at, I believe.  Finally did catch that Hawlucha after like 12 tries, but even he isn't enough to get Lopunny's mega stone.

Anyway, I really need to make tracks on my locke runs of ORAS.  Ruby is up today -- let's see, I left off at Rustboro.
- Caught a female Skitty and named it Nayann
- Taught Echoed Voice to absolutely everything on my team I'm allowed to (Zigzagoon, Taillow, Skitty)
- Dexnav spotted a wild Lv.16 TAILLOW WITH BRAVE BIRD.  I was so busy documenting the find I actually didn't battle it (good thing, too, with a move like that it would have probably swept my whole team)

1st Gym Trainer couldn't do a thing after I used Attract on his two Geodudes.  Skitty won that battle almost unscathed.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 1, 2015)

I just got a 117 combo on Chansey. I was in shock. Pretty sure Mega Slowbro helped cause it.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 2, 2015)

Cyberra I can easily get one for you list the requirements.


----------



## Granus (Mar 2, 2015)

I used to be so into the competitive scene, but now I'm like, so not feeling it. I just play the in game stuff and call it quits. Not like I find the game boring or anything, I just don't wanna bother with all the training, breeding, and all the other crap anymore. Love the Pokemon, though.


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 2, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Cyberra I can easily get one for you list the requirements.



Already got one. Another friend I talk to on skype caught one for me.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I just got a 117 combo on Chansey. I was in shock. Pretty sure Mega Slowbro helped cause it.


I notice two things about Mega Pokemon:
- Damage dealt in direct proportion to tiles cleared (so Kangaskhan you want to match vertically, Lopunny horizontal, Audino in the center, Sableye doesn't matter)
- Replacement tiles seem to exclude the Mega Pokemon (good for making combos with other Pokemon)

Anyway, I now have Lucario at my disposal.  Mega Altaria was tough to take down, but Mega Sableye definitely helped here.

Oh, and anyone notice that the devs behind Pokemon Shuffle and Battle Trozei are Genius Sorority?  A.k.a. the guys who did Colosseum and XD.  The boss tune for Shuffle, for example, definitely sounds like Colosseum material.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 2, 2015)

I failed a 98% capture rate. :K

Caught Articuno though. Now THAT was pure chaos.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no idea what any of you are talking about anymore :c


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 2, 2015)

It's pokemon shuffle. That new free to play game for the 3ds.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 3, 2015)

You know what?
I fucking hate Pikachu.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 3, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about anymore :c


Rare Candy Saga.

Aka Pokemon Shuffle.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got nearly every single pokemon with a HA, and every single legendary and event Pokemon released in recent years. I still haven't beat the Elite Four in ORAS, because I am sort of like...what's the point? If I hadn't left the country, I'd still have committed a lot of time to breeding and battling my roommates, but now that they are out of the picture, I've sorta given up on Pokemon. I keep getting the itch to play, but then I sorta laugh to myself and put it back down again...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so frustrated with Pokemon Shuffle. When I first fought Mega Glalie, I was like, "I'm gonna S Rank this so I won't have to deal with it again", used a Complexity -1 and a Disruption Delay, beat it with 9 turns left and got an A rank. Now I'm back to it after bringing a team of super effective 70+ attack Pokemon, I used a Complexity -1 and a Disruption Delay... and beat it with 9 turns left and got an A rank again. So then I used a Complexity -1, Disruption Delay AND a +5 Moves and finally got an S rank. I had 14 turns (9 turns + 5) left. So, now I have 3000 coins and still have to S rank all the expert stages and Mega Gengar. GREAT!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 3, 2015)

And people tell me IVs were hard to understand...


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2015)

Egad, Raichu.  I hate Raichu.  Hate hate hate HATE that board.  Fortunately I won the level, but it did take all 13 moves to do it.

Then there's Aerodactyl.  I have seven moves left when he goes and decides to knock himself out.  No, seriously.  His disruption put 3 Aerodactyl tiles on the board, which just happened to form 3 in a row and do just enough damage to finish him off.



SirRob said:


> Except for &*$%!@# Blaziken


What else would you expect from an uber?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> What else would you expect from an uber?


I expect to actually be able to succeed at a game designed for newborns, but, I just can't make that happen. I still haven't caught Blaziken yet.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I expect to actually be able to succeed at a game designed for newborns, but, I just can't make that happen. I still haven't caught Blaziken yet.



The secret to catching Blaziken is hacks.

It's always hacks


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I still haven't caught Blaziken yet.


My current bane is Mega Glalie.  How am I supposed to take down this guy in 20 moves when he's constantly icing my board over?  Kangaskhan can't go mega fast enough to be of any use, and none of my type matchups have enough raw power to dent his HP enough to matter.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 5, 2015)

I love Volcarona...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 5, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> My current bane is Mega Glalie.  How am I supposed to take down this guy in 20 moves when he's constantly icing my board over?  Kangaskhan can't go mega fast enough to be of any use, and none of my type matchups have enough raw power to dent his HP enough to matter.



Ye can always go for the mega start for 2000 coins.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 5, 2015)

So I'm watching this video for a laugh, when ... right at 5:16, the Dratini image macro, _I did that one!_


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

Ha! You're famous! How did it make you feel?



Stratadrake said:


> My current bane is Mega Glalie.  How am I supposed to take down this guy in 20 moves when he's constantly icing my board over?  Kangaskhan can't go mega fast enough to be of any use, and none of my type matchups have enough raw power to dent his HP enough to matter.


I have not ever beaten Mega Glalie without items. So, I really recommend using items. ALL the items. (Except the EXP one)

Also, I caught Blaziken, hooray!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 6, 2015)

Man, I'm afraid to even touch what you guys are playing.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Ha! You're famous! How did it make you feel?


Nobody knows I was the one who originally posted that image.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2015)

But we know! And I'm sure there are plenty of people who have found the image on deviantArt!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> And I'm sure there are plenty of people who have found the image on deviantArt!


It's the #2 most-faved piece in my entire gallery (behind only my Lego Amaterasu model), and slowly catching up.

Anyway, on Pokemon Shuffle, I just beat Vulpix in zero moves.  No, really -- it's a 3-Pokemon stage, and Vulpix starts off the round with a disruption (places random Vulpix tiles on the board).  Three of them happened to line up, which set off an 11-move combo and *bam* VICTORY.  Catch rate 100% (MAX) and I've got the baby fox.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 7, 2015)

There needs to be more Steel/Dragon types minus the one.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2015)

I finally caught Mewtwo in Pokemon Shuffle. It's about time too, since I spent all of my hearts yesterday on it without any luck. I started to turn the music off and play my own music to get my pace going a little faster, and that actually really helped. Caught it with a 25% chance.

Probably gonna be aiming for S-ranks for all the EX stages... According to my activity log, I've played this more than Mario 3D Land, which I completed 100%. I think, I should probably spend money on gems just because I've spent so much time on it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2015)

Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke, Day 2 --

Have a full team of six Pokemon.  Zexx and Shenzi are my core pair, the rest are filled out (via Wonder Trade) with a Wurmple, Sneasel, Ralts, and Caterpie.

. . . and then I realize how Rustboro's Gym is a ROCK type, and four of my six team members are vulnerable to Rock Tomb.  Dammit!  Plus, only two (Zexx and Shenzi) can be reliably trained past Lv.10 .  In a worst case scenario I may have to declare them immune to permadeath (at least before the first badge).

However, the Wonder Trade God probably took pity on me, because east of Rustboro I ran afoul of a Trainer toting a Defense Curl + Rollout Marill.  All five hits struck true: Wurmple slowed it down with String shot but died in two, Ralts Growled it a bunch but also died in two, and Butterfree got off exactly one shot before its death by massive damage.

So that's three Pokemon now consigned to the ether.  Their replacements included a Pidove, Cascoon, and Wurmple --

WHAT. THE. BROCK.  How am I supposed to beat Roxanne with five Pokemon vulnerable to her Rock types?

Amended a new rule -- the received Pokemon must not be an evolutionary relative of the deceased.  That means Cascoon and Wurmple are sent back to the ether again, and in return I get a Whismur and Ferroseed.

...Ferroseed....

NOW let's take on that Gym!


----------



## Ieono (Mar 9, 2015)

Teeheehe, I love reading your narratives, Stratadrake. You can make even the most inane things sound so exciting~â™ª

I need to go to the Battle Resort and make use of the Move tutors. I only just beat the Pokemon League, and need to do all that delta shit. I've got every pokemon so whatever.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2015)

I must admit I'm not too broken up about losing half my team ... I did want to keep Ralts, but Wurmple and Caterpie were mostly dead weight.  I didn't PLAN on killing them off, but once that Marill started hitting me with Rollout, I did intentionally put those bugs on the front line and allow them to take one for the rest of the team.

Also, who's noticed how the trading animation in ORAS finally shows the actual type of Ball each Pokemon is in?  THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 10, 2015)

You sir have made my day.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2015)

Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke, Day 3 --

We have the Stone Badge.  Trained everyone to at least Lv.10 (Shenzi to 13 and Zexx to 15) before we took on Roxanne.  Shenzi wiped out every last Geodude with Ice Fang, but Nosepass's Rock Tomb was a force to be reckoned with, forcing Shenzi to retreat quickly -- can't risk taking a second hit like that.  Thankfully, a few Sand Attacks and Growls later, Zexx was able to melt the rock with some continuous Fire.  It also helped that Roxanne decided to lay off her signature move and start going for Tackles instead.

Now we're in Dewford, just like Ruben.  Zexx has evolved into a Combusken now, but is keeping Peck as an ace against Brawly, as the Fighting-type master could be the death of Whismur, Ferrothorn, Sneasel, and/or Shenzi....


----------



## Weiss (Mar 13, 2015)

Break a leg man.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2015)

Not the best metaphor for this context....


----------



## Weiss (Mar 13, 2015)

It is. Bad things happen when I say positive things 95% of the time.
Is there an Animal Crossing: New Leaf thread here? I need to get my hands on Whitney...


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

@Cyberra 
Unrelated but I feel you'd enjoy Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
You strike me as a collector.


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 15, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> @Cyberra
> Unrelated but I feel you'd enjoy Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> You strike me as a collector.



...?


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...?


Did I just leave you speechless?! :?
Sorry. Uh... What?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2015)

Saphira's Wonderlocke journal, Day 3 --

We've hit land in Slateport.  Pidove won the day against Brawly easily -- so easily, in fact, she didn't even take a hit!  They were too busy doing Bulk Up to realize that Air Cutter cuts right through it, and despite Pidove's lower Sp.Atk she scored critical hits leading to easy knockouts of both Machop and Hariyama.  (I hear Brawly used to have a Meditite on his team who liked to spam Focus Punch, but I saw no trace of such a creature today.)

Zexx got soaked a little by a Carvanha's Aqua Jet when we visited the Seashore shack, but he kicked out that fish's lights in retaliation, and has recovered nicely.  Picked up a shiny new TM for Sneasel too -- Hone Claws.

I suppose I could head north now, but first we'd better wait for Ruben to catch up.


----------



## jessebb (Mar 16, 2015)

Seemingly way off topic of a thread.  Anyway Might as well post these.  

*jessebb* _[Kairo]: _4055-4481-4472 (totally didn't know you could find out../)

I have Pokemon X and Alpha Sapphire too.


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 16, 2015)

A few months back someone here (I forget who) wanted a defog scyther for breeding and was offering future rejects to people in this thread... Did that breeding project ever get started or was it dropped?

Does anyone have a finneon with defog they wouldn't mind trading? i have 6IV HA tepig, adamant nature, to trade.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2015)

There's a competition going on in Pokemon Shuffle, where the top 20000 players (separated by regions) will get a Lucarionite in the game. I'm totally down with having competitions, now I've got a reason to keep going back to the game and grind for EXP and coins. I am such a sucker. According to my Activity Log, I've put more time into this game than A Link Between Worlds, and I beat that game twice.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2015)

My current rank is about 5800 (out of 100k and counting).  11,101 score.  Not too shabby considering I don't have a Mega who's SE against Lucario.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 17, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> A few months back someone here (I forget who) wanted a defog scyther for breeding and was offering future rejects to people in this thread... Did that breeding project ever get started or was it dropped?
> 
> Does anyone have a finneon with defog they wouldn't mind trading? i have 6IV HA tepig, adamant nature, to trade.


That was me. I got a bit distracted and forgot about it. I was just thinking of it recently though so I should start it back up really soon. ^^;


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2015)

High score on the Mega Lucario stage is now 12k -- and so far, Mega Slowbro is not pulling his weight (sure he adds more Slowbro tiles to the board, the better to combo with, but Mega Altaria seems to do more sheer damage). My rank is still 5,000-ish, but out of 120k now.

PS:  Finally shattered the wall that is Mega Glalie!  I needed a Mega Start and Disruption Delay to do it, but I can finally make progress again!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 18, 2015)

Why do (most not all) people always say I cheat when I win? Talk about butthurt.


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 22, 2015)

Sooooooo.... I guess nobody has a spare finneon that knows Defog?

Edit: Never mind. I caught myself a female finneon in Platinum, taught it Defog, sent it to SoulSilver, caught 5 random pokemon to put in the PC, sent the whole heap forward to Black 2, then PokeTransportered the finneon to Pokemon Bank and sent it to my PC in Y. Took me 45 minutes of shuffling things between two DS lites and my 3DS, but it got the job done.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2015)

Ruben's nuzlocke journal, Day 5 --

We've made Slateport.  Chased Team Magma out of the Oceanic Museum, visited the Contest Hall (receiving a nice Rock Star Pikachu after the contest), and now we're gradually heading north. 

Worst battle of the day was against a Meditite in the Trick House maze: That thing must have been packing Pure Power as an ability, because its Force Palm packed a serious wallop (keeping everyone alive cost us nearly my full stock of healing items).  I eventually decided to stall the thing out of energy -- Harrier set up a wall of Double Teams while I focused on healing everyone else with whatever I had left, basically just Oran Berries by now.  In the end, that Meditite landed one last hit against Harrier before collapsing from its own exhaustion.  At least it didn't have any Psychic moves -- I need Kachaa alive for taking on Wattson.

Spotted an overlevelled Minun with the DexNav -- tried to catch it for the Pokedex but that failed, and its attacks were hitting too hard to attempt a second Ball throw, so we took it out.  The team's weak endurance to physical attacks is becoming a definite liability; this isn't the first time the team's become seriously injured fast (especially if Fighting types are involved).  Still no recent casualties, everybody's pulled through.  Banzai has evolved into a Mightyena now, acquiring both Intimidate and Snarl in the process, and this should help shore up our defenses a lot if he's allowed to lead future battles.

I wonder what Saphira is up to now, I hear she hit land in Slateport recently.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Guys! Guys! If anyone is interested. I would like to invite you guys to join our pokemon guild "Ring of Fire" You get great perk like getting free HA Pokemons and stuff like that XD 

http://www.serebiiforums.com/showthread.php?640915-Ring-of-Fire


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 27, 2015)

So I got my shiny snivy (though it got Overgrow instead of Contrary... I have not had much luck with HAs lately...) and started breeding finneons. Only to discover that Defog is apparently not an inheritable move for finneon. Le sigh...

I got the shiny finneon, though. Now I'm working on jolly-nature Dragon Dance larvitar. This one will probably take a while.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

If anyone have trash pokemons (With HA) that they want disposing... I'd love that. I'm starting a HA Trading Shop and I found a guy who selling HA pokemons (Imperfect IV, non-shiny, standard pokeball, no egg moves) for $.50 each/$6 per box.

Can't wait... to make a list of all the pokemon I want


----------



## Ieono (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If anyone have trash pokemons (With HA) that they want disposing... I'd love that. I'm starting a HA Trading Shop and I found a guy who selling HA pokemons (Imperfect IV, non-shiny, standard pokeball, no egg moves) for $.50 each/$6 per box.
> 
> Can't wait... to make a list of all the pokemon I want



Ha, my old roommate used to buy pokemon, and I'd make dupes of all of them for myself, haha. He's the reason why I was able to complete the pokedex, and get most Pokemon with their HA and stuff. I miss the days when I could just knock on his door down the hall, and spend the night playing pokemon...*heavy sigh*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd love to play with some of the Folks here. I've made a VGC team. Though my team have mixed tiers so even with proper strat.. my pokemons will fall short.
I just wish smogon will ban Gale Wing + Choice Scarf + Brave Bird TalonFlames. Seriously... That filth burns any hole in a team.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'd love to play with some of the Folks here. I've made a VGC team. Though my team have mixed tiers so even with proper strat.. my pokemons will fall short.
> I just wish smogon will ban Gale Wing + Choice Scarf + Brave Bird TalonFlames. Seriously... That filth burns any hole in a team.



I'm always down to battle you V; Just hit me up.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm always down to battle you V; Just hit me up.



You don't play with Smogon Rules T_T

Though I'm proud to announce that once after bajillion attempt... I have defeated Yellow_Fox and his Sunny day team. I hopeful for my future career as a pokemon trainer


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 29, 2015)

@marazhu: I still have some ha tyrunts extra from last time. If ye want some. I'm also waiting to breed me some ha amaura once I get them this Tuesday.  

And i also don't play with smogon rules tho. don't like being restricted. all is good for me as long as it ain't legendary or hacked. 
And lol. I remember that time. Hehe. If ye ever wanna battle again. just hit me up again Whenever.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2015)

Saphira's Wonderlocke journal, Day 5 --

I hate Team Aqua.  I hate Carvanhas.  One of them killed Ferroseed in two attacks!

So we had to consigned him to the ether, and the Wonder Trade deity gave us an Onix in exchange.

And I hate the Trick House.  I hate Meditites.  One of them nearly killed Pidove, but I was able to treat her injuries while Zexx stepped in to wear it out.

And then there's Brendan.  Onix was able to fully charge up some Rage against his Slugma, but that didn't even put a scratch on Brendan's Marshtomp, and it knocked out Onix with no trouble whatsoever.  Pidove had to step in -- turns out Marshtomp couldn't hit her with anything but Bide, so with some careful timing, we took him out.  And Brendan was nice enough to heal Onix for us.

Shenzi is now a Mightyena, but she has Quick Feet instead of Intimidate.  Pidove finally evolved, too, and now we're in Mauville.  It's a nice place, but you know what they say:  If you've seen one indoor shopping complex ... [dons sunglasses] you've seen a mall.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2015)

Why are those so satisfying to read? You're suffering


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 29, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> @marazhu: I still have some ha tyrunts extra from last time. If ye want some. I'm also waiting to breed me some ha amaura once I get them this Tuesday.
> 
> And i also don't play with smogon rules tho. don't like being restricted. all is good for me as long as it ain't legendary or hacked.
> And lol. I remember that time. Hehe. If ye ever wanna battle again. just hit me up again Whenever.




I know right?! Damn I feel discouraged to play in BattleSpot so much people who think they're so good because they have legendaries. #autoforfeit
Also my guild is doing a shiny hunt event. The person who can procure a Competative Level Shiny Dragon/Fire Type Pokemon can win a Japanese Tanabata Jirachi, legit and untouched. God damn it.. I want this so bad but I don't own a shiny charm. Though thanks to duskyhusky I got a Japanese shiny ditto with perfect IV but still... The chances is still low.


Also... I want ALL YOUR HA POKEMONS! thank you XD


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2015)

Latest progress on my wonderlocke -- oh, wait, nevermind, somebody tripped over the power cable and the 3DS went flying.  It landed soft but ejected the game card, so I lost ~2 hours of progress.


----------



## BRN (Mar 29, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> If you've seen one indoor shopping complex ... [dons sunglasses] you've seen a mall.



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K7gI0xgLJzE/T7SN3U3N7PI/AAAAAAAAGTI/0L3Qv2lzOBU/s1600/ow.jpg

http://firstrung.co.uk/dbimgs/Ow.jpg

http://www.funnywebsite.com/pictures/ow.jpg


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Latest progress on my wonderlocke -- oh, wait, nevermind, somebody tripped over the power cable and the 3DS went flying.  It landed soft but ejected the game card, so I lost ~2 hours of progress.


I hate when that happens.
Then again playing on the charger does horrors to your battery.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2015)

3DS has a lithium-ion battery, they'll die whether you charge them or not.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> 3DS has a lithium-ion battery, they'll die whether you charge them or not.


Oh boy. Were they out of line then?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2015)

BRN said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-K7gI0xgLJzE/T7SN3U3N7PI/AAAAAAAAGTI/0L3Qv2lzOBU/s1600/ow.jpg
> 
> http://firstrung.co.uk/dbimgs/Ow.jpg
> 
> http://www.funnywebsite.com/pictures/ow.jpg



I could do them all day if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

You're still on a Wonderlocke right?


----------



## Cyberra (Mar 30, 2015)

At some point this afternoon I randomly decided I wanted to obtain a female White Smoke heatmor for a future MM project. White Smoke is its HA and is only available in hordes in Y.

Finding one took me two hours. XP

But I got her now... a female White Smoke heatmor in a luxury ball. Once I finish breeding random cottonee until one hatches gold, I can start on heatmor


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2015)

Weiss said:


> You're still on a Wonderlocke right?



Why do you ask?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 31, 2015)

Have all HA pokemons. Anyone interested in getting a breeding stock. PM me


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 31, 2015)

I ordered a Jolteon and a Sylveon plush today. Jolteon was shipped faster, which is very amusing to me^^


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Why do you ask?



Curious. I wondered "if I W.T.'d a bunch of possibilities would any of them reach Strata?" and such.
Kinda like a Guinea pig I guess?
@CC
Have you seen them stats?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Curious. I wondered "if I W.T.'d a bunch of possibilities would any of them reach Strata?" and such.


Probably not.  Besides, I have a few rules about how to WT for replacements:  1 - must be trainable relative to current badge count, 2 - can't belong to the same evolutionary family as the deceased.  If it doesn't pass either of those rules, it just gets traded off again for another.

Plus, I'd have no way to recognize if it was yours in the first place.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2015)

I would though. Name it something that's so "Lucius" haha.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 1, 2015)

So like. I finally got my snow warning amaura earlier from thw enter the dragon tournament and I bred a few. So if anyone wants a hidden ability amaura, feel free to hit me up. I got a couple of ha tyrunt left too if ye want one of those.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> So like. I finally got my snow warning amaura earlier from thw enter the dragon tournament and I bred a few. So if anyone wants a hidden ability amaura, feel free to hit me up. I got a couple of ha tyrunt left too if ye want one of those.



What kind of strat/team are you running for the tournament?

Also... If you have a shiny dragon/fire type pokemon.. can I borrow for a minute? I need to win that Tanabata Jirachi my guild is giving for our shiny hunt event


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 1, 2015)

I really didn't have a strategy. I just used my fire types as usual. didn't really bother going all out. I lost all my battles. I was just really after the amaura gift. Lol.

And nope. I'm no shiny collector. Ye should try asking Cyberra.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 1, 2015)

Weiss said:


> @CC
> Have you seen them stats?



Sylveon has a base speed stat of 60, Jolteon a base speed stat of 130. Which is exactly why this amuses me


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2015)

Best tweet of the day: https://twitter.com/MAGNEDETH/status/583267647204110337


			
				Magnedeth said:
			
		

> The PokÃ©mon anime first premiered on April 1, 1997. So, it's been a joke this whole time. That explains everything.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 1, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Sylveon has a base speed stat of 60, Jolteon a base speed stat of 130. Which is exactly why this amuses me



Pun totally intended.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 1, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I really didn't have a strategy. I just used my fire types as usual. didn't really bother going all out. I lost all my battles. I was just really after the amaura gift. Lol.
> 
> And nope. I'm no shiny collector. Ye should try asking Cyberra.



I'll admit to being interested in HA amaura and tyrunt. And I have not yet bred out a shiny charmander so I do not have a shiny charizard to mega evolve. Nor have I yet hunted reshiram in ORAS. Sorry!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I'll admit to being interested in HA amaura and tyrunt. And I have not yet bred out a shiny charmander so I do not have a shiny charizard to mega evolve. Nor have I yet hunted reshiram in ORAS. Sorry!




I'll give you my legendaries for (Exotic) HA pokemon with egg moves you can give.

Note: All the legendaries that is available in Omega Ruby (Which Include reshiram)


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll give you my legendaries for (Exotic) HA pokemon with egg moves you can give.
> 
> Note: All the legendaries that is available in Omega Ruby (Which Include reshiram)



I have all the legendaries in Y, and I plan to SR them shiny in ORAS (I have both games).

For HA 'mons... I have lileep (dream ball), tepig, snivy, some others I'm probably forgetting atm, and I just started breeding White Smoke heatmors. Took me 2 hours to find a female HA heatmor from a durant horde... Lileep and tepig have egg moves... I'll have to check snivy. Also have HA tentacool but that's not particularly exotic

Have a HA porygon I caught in Dream Radar but have not started breeding it yet


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I'll admit to being interested in HA amaura and tyrunt. And I have not yet bred out a shiny charmander so I do not have a shiny charizard to mega evolve. Nor have I yet hunted reshiram in ORAS. Sorry!



its cool. i can send ye both if ye want. i added yer friend code. mine is in the front page. if ye wanna trade, just hit me up.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 2, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> its cool. i can send ye both if ye want. i added yer friend code. mine is in the front page. if ye wanna trade, just hit me up.



^_^ Added you back


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

I want those 2 also


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 2, 2015)

sure thing. im currently online right now if ye y'all wanna trade.

EDIT: after a software update that is.. apparently theres a new one and i have to get it before i go online.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 2, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> sure thing. im currently online right now if ye y'all wanna trade.
> 
> EDIT: after a software update that is.. apparently theres a new one and i have to get it before i go online.



Ya... I figured that out when I tried to sign on and it wouldn't let me. Downloaded it for all four games since I have X/Y/OR/AS (though I haven't done anything with X yet...)

 Thank you

Lileep was bred to be a specially defensive monster, and abra is a beastly special attacker ^^


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 2, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Ya... I figured that out when I tried to sign on and it wouldn't let me. Downloaded it for all four games since I have X/Y/OR/AS (though I haven't done anything with X yet...)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Lileep was bred to be a specially defensive monster, and abra is a beastly special attacker ^^


there we go.. enjoy them 2.. :3
and no problem.. i havent really gotten to breed tyrunt and amaura to their full potential yet. just ha's for now so hope thats fine.

hey marazhu, im still online if ye wanna trade. just give me whatever..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

Just updating my Oras. Will be on later


----------



## Weiss (Apr 2, 2015)

Think I lost Pokebanks and everything in it. Oh well.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 2, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Think I lost Pokebanks and everything in it. Oh well.



If you renew your pass everything should still be there >.> After my free trial ran out it took me nine months to be able to buy a pass for pokebank and the few 'mons I'd left there were still there


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2015)

Ruben's Nuzlocke journal, day 6 --

I thought it would be more or less plain sailing to Mauville.  I was wrong.  May's Combusken gave us some epic trouble with its combination of Peck (supereffective against Arlex and Kachaa) and Double Kick (supereffective against Nayann and Banzai) and Flame Charge (automatic speed boost).  Harrier was too weakened from her fight against Shroomish to send in, Nayann went down first and Flippery second, but we ultimately prevailed, and May treated the wounded for us.

We are never leaving town without checking our stock of healing items again.  O-Powers are sufficient between wild Pokemon encounters, but pitched Trainer battles are another story.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

OMG I LOVE POKEMON. <3
I remember when I was younger I had a huge crush on Lucario and people at school would draw me pictures of him c:


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody have a spare female HA glameow in a heal or dive ball they'd be interested in swapping for? It's not available in X/Y but I know it can be dexnaved in ORAS


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

How soon do you need it?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> If you renew your pass everything should still be there >.> After my free trial ran out it took me nine months to be able to buy a pass for pokebank and the few 'mons I'd left there were still there



I was wrong. 89 days but I think I lost appeal to pokemon as strange as it sounds!?!?


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How soon do you need it?



I'm working on breeding heatmor now and have charmander next on my list, so no need to rush ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll PM you when I'm done.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll PM you when I'm done.



Ok ^^

Mikazuki, your safari is Bug-type, with ledyba, volbeat, and vivillon


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Ok ^^
> 
> Mikazuki, your safari is Bug-type, with ledyba, volbeat, and vivillon



Oh my Arceus! Of all the types assigned to me... It has to be bug. Why can't it be dragon where all the cool pokemons are at XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 5, 2015)

Mega Aerodactyl is like Mega Manectric- so useful yet so ugly.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2015)

Nayann died.  I knew she'd take a lot of damage from a Force Palm, but I didn't expect it to one-shot her!  (I was anticipating being able to Copycat at least something....)

So my nuzlocke team is down one member ... and we catch a virgin Marill.  Hello, Marie.  You're a bit underlevelled and you're DEFINITELY not going into battle against Wattson's Gym (seriously, 3 of 6 members on my team are vulnerable to Electric right now) but I think we can manage.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Mega Aerodactyl is like Mega Manectric- so useful yet so ugly.



I think most mega evolutions are ugly. Mega Groundon looked like it caught a skin decease.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I think most mega evolutions are ugly. Mega Groundon looked like it caught a skin decease.




Will you say the same for Mega-Reyquaza


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Will you say the same for Mega-Reyquaza



Heck yea. Mega Rayquaza looks silly. Its design is a bit excessive. Only Mega Kyorge looks cool out of the weather trio.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2015)

Aw, naw, I disagree. Groudon got perks and exaggerations in all the right places. 

I just want you to envision Mega Reshiram.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

BRN said:


> Aw, naw, I disagree. Groudon got perks and exaggerations in all the right places.
> 
> I just want you to envision Mega Reshiram.


.... mind blown..


----------



## Weiss (Apr 6, 2015)

Would they go back in time for a Mega Lugia?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 6, 2015)

Also I see Primal Dialga being a thing again very, VERY soon.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 6, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Also I see Primal Dialga being a thing again very, VERY soon.



It's about 'TIME!' BHAHAHAHA  (Paid for by the Dialga for president foundation)..


----------



## Ieono (Apr 6, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Would they go back in time for a Mega Lugia?



Giving megas to legendaries who are already insanely powerful really screws up the game competitively. But outside of that, I'd love to see mega-evolutions of Lugia as well as Ho-oh. They are such wonderfully designed pokemon already, so it's not like they could render them atrociously ugly or anything.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> It's about 'TIME!' BHAHAHAHA  (Paid for by the Dialga for president foundation)..


You didn't... xD
But yeah I'm all for Sinnoh remakes lol.
Team Galactic was my favourite only because Cyrus was just the kind of sociopath I am.
@Ieono
Don't Jinx it now.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Also I see Primal Dialga being a thing again very, VERY soon.


Technically that was "Dark" Dialga (in a similar vein as Shadow Lugia) and not Primal, but I agree, if Dialga had a Primal form back in the wibbly wobbly timey wimey era it probably had those colors.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 6, 2015)

Heatmor decided to be an Easter shiny, and it got its HA  Am now hatching charmanders. I caught a HA female in the friend safari and used her as a breeder; I've already hatched three 6IVs, a HA female I'm now breeding and two non-HA males. They're hatching timid-natured with the egg moves Focus Punch, Ancient Power, Dragon Pulse, and Dragon Dance


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2015)

New competitive stage on Pokemon Shuffle: Mega Blastoise.  Top 20,000 players after 7 days get Blastoisinite.

...when are they doing Charizard and Absol?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 6, 2015)

Inorite. I wish they did charizard first. Lol. Just ranked at the 4000s right now. but I'm sure I'll be going down in no time.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, with the Lucarionite competitive stage I initially ranked about 6,000, and after 7 days my rank was like 13,000 (coincidentally, roughly equal to my highscore).  You can bet that whenever they do Absolite I am going to be spamming that challenge....

Anyway, I just hit a score of 14300, rank 2666th.  Top 3000!  And I don't have a single Pokemon on my team above Lv.5 (not that level makes a huge difference).  Raikou and Zapdos need more training anyway, though.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2015)

I woke up at 6am est today and the first thing I did was check Pokemon Shuffle
I did it with my completely optimized team and only got 7000th place out of 22000... I mean, this is still separated by regions, right? It blew my mind that so many people had already done it at that point, and with a good team to boot. It wasn't like that with the first contest


----------



## Weiss (Apr 6, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Technically that was "Dark" Dialga (in a similar vein as Shadow Lugia) and not Primal, but I agree, if Dialga had a Primal form back in the wibbly wobbly timey wimey era it probably had those colors.



...No Grovyle called it Primal I was just playing Explorers of Darkness lol.
@SirRob
Seems like everyday you're shuffling. Neglecting the others eh?


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 6, 2015)

What kind of IV spread gives hidden power fire? I really don't understand HP breeding so please don't go into a really complicated thing trying to explain it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I woke up at 6am est today and the first thing I did was check Pokemon Shuffle
> I did it with my completely optimized team and only got 7000th place out of 22000... I mean, this is still separated by regions, right? It blew my mind that so many people had already done it at that point, and with a good team to boot. It wasn't like that with the first contest



I was surprised too. There were relatively few participants during the first one. now it seems everyone is in on it. And yes. It's still separated by regions. Seems unfair that japan has 50000 as its limit tho. Then again. I guess more japanese people play this. 



Stratadrake said:


> Well, with the Lucarionite competitive stage I initially ranked about 6,000, and after 7 days my rank was like 13,000 (coincidentally, roughly equal to my highscore).  You can bet that whenever they do Absolite I am going to be spamming that challenge....
> 
> Anyway, I just hit a score of 14300, rank 2666th.  Top 3000!  And I don't have a single Pokemon on my team above Lv.5 (not that level makes a huge difference).  Raikou and Zapdos need more training anyway, though.


Hiw do you get the rest of the expert stages? I haven't gotten raikou yet. I only have up until Swampert. .



Cyberra said:


> What kind of IV spread gives hidden power fire? I really don't understand HP breeding so please don't go into a really complicated thing trying to explain it.



Its determined by the numbrr of even or odd ivs. See this link for a quick look. 
http://3dspedia.com/iv-spreads-hidden-power-types-pokemon-xy/


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 6, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Its determined by the numbrr of even or odd ivs. See this link for a quick look.
> http://3dspedia.com/iv-spreads-hidden-power-types-pokemon-xy/



...So if I want a venusaur with HP fire I cannot breed it to my usual standards (being 5-6IVs)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2015)

Weiss said:


> @SirRob
> Seems like everyday you're shuffling. Neglecting the others eh?


The others?





yell0w_f0x said:


> I was surprised too. There were relatively few participants during the first one. now it seems everyone is in on it. And yes. It's still separated by regions. Seems unfair that japan has 50000 as its limit tho. Then again. I guess more japanese people play this.
> 
> Hiw do you get the rest of the expert stages? I haven't gotten raikou yet. I only have up until Swampert. .


Yeah, I guess that's it, now people know to look out for the competitions, so it's gonna be tougher to rank in them. I've got enough coins to go all out on this, so if I'm in danger I could always use that as an ace in the hole, ha.

You get expert stages from S ranking the main stages. You have to S-Rank up to the last guy in the Jungle area to get the last expert stage.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

Your pokemon games besides shuffle lol.
But I now remember you telling me about you leaving the competitive scene...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> ...No Grovyle called it Primal I was just playing Explorers of Darkness lol.


And I played Explorers of Sky.  But most Pokemon games come from Japan, and _in Japanese_ he's known as "Dark" Dialga.



yell0w_f0x said:


> There were relatively few participants during the first one. now it seems everyone is in on it.


There were about 220,000 US participants last time.  Can't speak for the other regions, though.



yell0w_f0x said:


> Its determined by the numbrr of even or odd ivs. See this link for a quick look.
> http://3dspedia.com/iv-spreads-hidden-power-types-pokemon-xy/


I love how people treat a 1-point stat difference as if it's totally gamebreaking.


----------



## BRN (Apr 7, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> And I played Explorers of Sky.  But most Pokemon games come from Japan, and _in Japanese_ he's known as "Dark" Dialga.


I don't think that's too important, though. The distinction isn't a correction - it's more like saying he's _also_ known as Dark Dialga. He's definitely known as Primal, whether or not the Japanese give it another equally valid name, and the design of it is just the same as the other Primals.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 7, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...So if I want a venusaur with HP fire I cannot breed it to my usual standards (being 5-6IVs)


Basically yeah. ye can get as close as possible using 30ivs tho. 



SirRob said:


> The others?Yeah, I guess that's it, now people know to look out for the competitions, so it's gonna be tougher to rank in them. I've got enough coins to go all out on this, so if I'm in danger I could always use that as an ace in the hole, ha.
> 
> You get expert stages from S ranking the main stages. You have to S-Rank up to the last guy in the Jungle area to get the last expert stage.


lol. saving my coins for that too. just in case i fall pretty far off. i gotta get raikou for now tho. thanks btw. i didnt know that. no wonder i stopped at swampert. haha.




Stratadrake said:


> There were about 220,000 US participants last time.  Can't speak for the other regions, though.


most of em joined near the end of the competition tho. unlike this time around.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Your pokemon games besides shuffle lol.
> But I now remember you telling me about you leaving the competitive scene...


Admittedly the single player content of XY gets a little old after 500 hours, and since I don't have ORAS I don't see a point in raising a competitive team that might not work in the current environment


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Admittedly the single player content of XY gets a little old after 500 hours, and since I don't have ORAS I don't see a point in raising a competitive team that might not work in the current environment


I was dissatisfied with ORAS as well... Then again I was never a Hoenn guy due to story.

I need to get my hands on something new. Wasn't shuffle free?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I need to get my hands on something new. Wasn't shuffle free?


Shuffle is free, just mind that you can't play it for long sessions at a time (unless you want to spend Jewels -- you get a few jewels for free early on but otherwise those are the items you pay real money for.  Fortunately they are NOT necessary to access all the levels).  Basically just turn it on, play 3-5 levels, then turn it off and go on to something else.



yell0w_f0x said:


> most of em joined near the end of the competition tho. unlike this time around.


I'm about to fall out of the top 5,000 unless I can crack 15,000 points.  Which is hard.  So I'm saving up for a Complexity - 1 (hello, Meowth).


----------



## Weiss (Apr 8, 2015)

Its not my cup of tea haha.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 8, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm about to fall out of the top 5,000 unless I can crack 15,000 points.  Which is hard.  So I'm saving up for a Complexity - 1 (hello, Meowth).



I apparently fell to the 10000s. Need to get back up now. Gonna spend some coins when I absolutely need it. Heh. Prolly of I fall to the 20000s near the end of the competition.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2015)

My team is now all Lv.5 or higher, time to get serious.  My last attempt last night turned out horribly, netting only 10,000.  Blastoise's disruptions are easy to work around, I just need to make more matches faster.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2015)

I still don't like to wait long for x5 heart.. And I tend to spend too much on greatballs


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't bother spending on Great Balls (unless the boosted catch rate is almost a sure thing).

Also, wow, just cracked a score of 16,000.  That brings my rank up to 3300th on the dot for now (out of 144k).


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemon Rumble World's out in the US now, hold on to your Pokeballs


----------



## Misomie (Apr 8, 2015)

I love Rumble World. It's so cuuuute. X3

Also, I'll admit that I'm prepped to buy jewels for Shuffle. I'm not missing out on another mega stone. So far my score os high enough without them but come Sunday....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, I like Rumble World too. It reminds me of an MMORPG. It's sort of sad that you have to regularly dump all of your useless Pokemon though, ha.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 9, 2015)

Just recently caught a great Scyther (Rumble World) with Wing Attack and Struggle Bug. Brought him against Sceptile and Scyther showed no mercy. It was awesome! Caught Sceptile (my current strongest) with his attacks being Slam and Swagger. Good but I would prefer a grass stab. : P


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2015)

Does this game have stab? I haven't been taking it into consideration.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2015)

Rumble World is definitely fun in short bursts, not too different from Shuffle in that regard.  Regular levels are almost too easy if you have a type advantage on your side, though ... my only loss was Fennekin getting swarmed in the first challenge stage (though a Pyroar with both Fire Fang and Snarl cleared it with zero trouble).

In some ways it's almost like a Pokemon version of Gauntlet ... without the trademark monster generators.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 9, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Does this game have stab? I haven't been taking it into consideration.



I'm pretty sure. When a move is normally stab, the stars next to its name are blue, vs the normal gray color.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah, I never even noticed that! I guess the number of stars shows how strong the attack is, too. There's a lot of factors to determine damage and how effective moves are, huh?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally saved up for a Complexity-1 powerup in Pokemon Shuffle ... used it on the competitive Mega Blastoise stage ... and smashed my 16,000 highscore.  I now have a highscore of just under 20,000 (19,800 or something like that) and am ranked in the top 2000.  Not confident I'll be able to do that again before the week is up..

Best way to save up for the item is to spam the Meowth stage (match four coin tiles for +300 coins).


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2015)

Misomie and Yellow Fox showed up in my Rumble game. I made Misomie the prince and Fox the phantom thief. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 10, 2015)

Played Rumble World. Not as bad as I thought it would be. In fact I like it. The IAP is interesting. It's almost like a retail game disguised as a f2p game (example once you spend $30 you unlock everything). The game itself is repetitive but still addicting. I like it much more then shuffle. The wait time for the balloons was first annoying but  since I have enough places open I usually tire out and stop play before it becomes an issue. I've got to a point where I feel that I will have to pay to unlock levels as I cant seem to find a way to get more diamonds and the amount you get with the challenges are miniscule. I read in a review that the challenges reset but I haven't seen it happen yet. With some levels costing as much as 160 diamonds, I feel like you will have to forfeit the cash eventually to progress, but it IS called a Free-to-Start game so Nintendo is being honest and upfront at the get go. Still I like the game even though it is mindless at time. Bravo to Nintendo for making a more honest IAP.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 10, 2015)

@SirRob- I totally forgot about assigning roles. XD I need to go do that now.

@Maugryph- You don't have to pay if you don't want to. You get Diamonds through streetpass and challenges (I think they reset around 6 am something time). I've already gotten about 30 through street/spotpass. I did end up buying some the first night (I had eighty cents laying on the account) but was impatient and bought some more today. XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 11, 2015)

I caught a shiny terrakion in White 2! That's my fourth legendary in four months... Virizion in January, cresselia in February, kyurem in March, and now terrakion in April. Was not expecting that streak of luck to hold.

Now working on latias in the Dreamyard. If the streak of luck continues, it'll shine in May


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2015)

My new high score in Shuffle's Mega Blastoise competitive stage is 23,194 (with Complexity-1 power).  That breaks the top 2000... top 1000... it's even in the TOP 500.  (461st / 182k)

Okay, I'm good.  Now back to trying to S-Rank the main stages.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 11, 2015)

I reached rank 12,000 something last night. I have not usesd any powerups yet but I'll keep my eye tomorrow and will do as needed.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, the complexity-1 can roughly double your score.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2015)

Grats on reaching such a good rank Stratadrake [noparse][/noparse]

I tried it again today, now I'm back safely in the top half.

Also, in Rumble? Psycho Cut's OP as %$&@!


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Misomie said:


> @SirRob- I totally forgot about assigning roles. XD I need to go do that now.
> 
> @Maugryph- You don't have to pay if you don't want to. You get Diamonds through streetpass and challenges (I think they reset around 6 am something time). I've already gotten about 30 through street/spotpass. I did end up buying some the first night (I had eighty cents laying on the account) but was impatient and bought some more today. XD



Yeah I finally caved in and bought some diamonds to open more levels. The last three areas are expensive. The final level is around 160 diamonds. It would take someone weeks to unlock unless they can find a good area with many people using streetpass. I'm curious.. do you win the game by completing the king's challenges?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2015)

I've actually gotten a ton of mileage as a free player. I haven't yet lost that sense of progress, although I'm still only as far as the Diamond balloon.

Also, I made Stratadrake the king and Zahros the magician :]


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I've actually gotten a ton of mileage as a free player. I haven't yet lost that sense of progress, although I'm still only as far as the Diamond balloon.
> 
> Also, I made Stratadrake the king and Zahros the magician :]



I made it all the way to the White/Black balloons before spending $2 to unlock the Fairy/dark balloons.I must admit I got a massive amount of game before I even had to put a cent on the table. I'm going to try to unlock at least one more balloon. I'm halfway there.I think if I can collect some more steetpass miis it would be a little easier.

Do you know how to win the game?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 12, 2015)

I downloaded a copy on my boyfriend's ds so just waiting for those free diamonds from streetpass. Kekeke.

I'm about to buy the black balloon but I've been trying for better progress on the previous ones first.

I'd consider the game beaten when you unlock all titles.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 12, 2015)

so like.. i finished all  my play coins and i still havent got enough diamods for a new balloon. ive almost caught every pokemon in all the other areas and the fever thing is so random. tho ive still yet to finish all the kings requests..

and i just realized that male pyroars are so rare. just hooked one after going through a lot of females.

and i ranked in the 4000+ on shuffle.. hopefully this is enough to last until tomorrow. only less than 24 hours left now.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 12, 2015)

My 12k ranking dropped to 15k over night. Blah. :K

I need to check more often now.

I hate how you have to win competitions to 100% the game. :/


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2015)

I wouldn't consider online add on content as 100%. That's not fair to players who start the game after some events ended.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I hate how you have to win competitions to 100% the game. :/



I think they should ban the complexity-1 powerup from competitive stages.  They already banned mega start....


----------



## S.Umbreon (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been playing PokÃ©mon Rumble and I still not have enough diamonts to buy my silver ballon :/
Ps: Hello o/


----------



## BRN (Apr 12, 2015)

S.Umbreon said:


> I've been playing PokÃ©mon Rumble and I still not have enough diamonts to buy my silver ballon :/
> Ps: Hello o/



Heya!
Rumble Blast? That game was nuts, haha. Never finished it though.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2015)

Just posting here to say that I got this from a friend yesterday :3






In case you're wondering, it's a pencil pouch.


----------



## ResusNegative (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone want to battle me? PM me for my friend code.


----------



## S.Umbreon (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm trying to finish it, but is so damn hard


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Just posting here to say that I got this from a friend yesterday :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just the cutest.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 12, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I think they should ban the complexity-1 powerup from competitive stages.  They already banned mega start....



They should ban all power-ups from online compititions. It's like allowing steroids in sporting events.

My 13k score just got crushed by a 19k score wity one try with powerups. That alone just proves how much they are required and how much they screw with your score. (18K ranking to a safe 3k ranking, or it should be safe).


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2015)

I am pretty sure these competitions were designed with the intent to get people to spend their money. Just like everything else in the game. [noparse][/noparse]



Misomie said:


> I'd consider the game beaten when you unlock all titles.


I wasn't sure about it when I first saw this post, but now I've gotten two of them, so...

If you think getting all the titles is how to beat the game, then have fun playing for the rest of your life. There's a title for capturing 50 of a Pokemon, for every Pokemon.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I am pretty sure these competitions were designed with the intent to get people to spend their money. Just like everything else in the game. [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> I wasn't sure about it when I first saw this post, but now I've gotten two of them, so...
> 
> If you think getting all the titles is how to beat the game, then have fun playing for the rest of your life. There's a title for capturing 50 of a Pokemon, for every Pokemon.



^Fuck that lmao.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2015)

Misomie said:


> They should ban all power-ups from online compititions. It's like allowing steroids in sporting events.
> 
> My 13k score just got crushed by a 19k score wity one try with powerups. That alone just proves how much they are required and how much they screw with your score. (18K ranking to a safe 3k ranking, or it should be safe).


In their defense, at least Complexity-1 IS the most expensive powerup in the game, and farming coins on Stage 37 is actually a pretty tricky balance between strategy, a few Pokemon capable of KO'ing it quickly once you collect the coins (but at the same time, not without setting off a combo and KO'ing it before you collect the coins).

I don't mind them allowing Disruption Delay, you can usually work around them without much trouble (once you get your lead Pokemon Mega evolved, that is).

Anyway, I managed to save up for one last Complexity-1, and with it landed a high score of 25,000-ish.  Which ranks just within the _top 250_.  Not that I needed it, but I figured I'd give it one last stab all the same.

[EDIT] Final rank was 264th.  BTW, Blasoise's mega effect is the same as Altaria's.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2015)

I just barely made the cut at around 16000th place. I'm glad I decided to try and improve my score on the last day, because even if it was a bit lower I'm sure I would've dropped out of the threshold. I dropped 5000 places between the time of that last attempt and when the contest ended. Scary.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2015)

Mega stone battle at stage 180.  Not sure which one yet, but the triangular silhouette implies Gyarados or Alakazam.  (Now when are they going to do Absol?)

[EDIT] Nope, it's just Aerodactyl.



SirRob said:


> I just barely made the cut at around 16000th place.


Almost makes you wonder who got 19,999th, 20,000th, and 20,001st.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2015)

The stages were a lot easier than the last additions, imo. Although I haven't tried S Ranking them yet. There's um, they added another EX stage, so I wanna get on that. 

20,001 must be so salty right now, if I didn't participate they would've gotten the Blastoisenite instead. :]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a funny feeling it's only me and Cyberria who're still playing pokemon ORAS/XY


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2015)

Mega Aerodactyl is proving tricky to face.  Not his disruptions, but the layout of the board when you start, and his tons of HP.....

Anyway, on Rumble World the Dew balloon went fever and I tried aiming for Ampharos but got Empoleon's stage instead.  Not a bad haul, though -- I took in Flaaffy (with Perky, Thundershock, and Rest), zapped everything like there's no tomorrow, and to top it all off I walk out with an army of penguins PLUS the Empoleon boss (who happens to be Perky too) !

And now I totally gotta collect Furfrou in all coat patterns again.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a funny feeling it's only me and Cyberria who're still playing pokemon ORAS/XY



It wouldn't surprise me.

I hatched my shiny charmander  He's now a fully EV trained 5IV shiny charizard, with his HA, Solar Power, and hatched with the egg moves Focus Punch, Ancient Power, Dragon Pulse, and Dragon Dance. Timid nature, and while he didn't quite get a maxed Speed IV he's still pretty damn fast. Awesome mega Y. I named him "Firefly"

220 eggs into the shiny glameow hunt now. Everstoning for jolly nature because why not


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have a funny feeling it's only me and Cyberria who're still playing pokemon ORAS/XY



I still owe ye an ha tyrunt and amaura.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2015)

You know how there is Diancie and Mega Diancie?

Hoopa just got a new form -- Hoopa _Unbound_ -- which makes regular Hoopa look like an unevolved starter by comparison.

(That, or Hoopa Unbound looks like a Yu-gi-oh! reject.)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been leaked for months now. it's in the code for oras. 

I'm just worried about distribution this time around. might be another gamestop serial code distribution again. Or maybe a movie code giveaway. It makes collecting them all quite hard.

And I dunno about y'all but he kinda looks like a giant a******.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 14, 2015)

http://cheezburger.com/8477875712/pokemon-memes-spirited-away-crossover?ref=whatspopularvotes

I have no idea how to post images here, but this amuses the hell out of me so I'm gonna share it XD;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 14, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I still owe ye an ha tyrunt and amaura.



Can I have your virginity instead? It's worth all the Arceus in the world


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Is Greninja honestly that good? I don't feel he should be so popular, its pretty pathetic IMO.


----------



## BRN (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Is Greninja honestly that good? I don't feel he should be so popular, its pretty pathetic IMO.



Yeah but he's hot


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

BRN said:


> Yeah but he's hot


I think Arcanine is hotter. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I think Arcanine is hotter. <3



What?! No way! Pangoro(NSFW)/Ursaring/Emboar(NSFW) is waaaaaay HOTTER


I recently bought Pokemon X.


----------



## BRN (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I think Arcanine is hotter. <3



Pff, you canine furs have no taste for smooth skin and lithe limbs~

I can make you jelly though. I'm _living_ with an Arcanine. :3



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What?! No way! Pangoro(NSFW)/Ursaring/Emboar(NSFW) is waaaaaay HOTTER



Then there's the bara-furs. You guys! All those curves are wasted and are _so_ much more attractive on Scolipede.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2015)

There is talk of sexy Pokemon and no one has mentioned Cryogonal. What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

BRN said:


> Pff, you canine furs have no taste for smooth skin and lithe limbs~
> 
> I can make you jelly though. I'm _living_ with an Arcanine. :3
> 
> ...


Same. I've surrounded myself with my precious wolfdogs. <3
Fur is so nice when maintained though. One can appreciate a good brushing once a day. <3
Who needs fragile, easily distorted skin when I can have soft warm fur that protects me from the elements and the harsh outside?
Sure it can get matted but I'd prefer that from the many consequences of skin. Proper care when needed. :-3
Although I kinda have a thing for armour skin like Ridley's. <3


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> There is talk of sexy Pokemon and no one has mentioned Cryogonal. What is wrong with you people?



You know you like Zoroark better.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> There is talk of sexy Pokemon and no one has mentioned Cryogonal. What is wrong with you people?



No Ice type is Hot


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No Ice type is Hot



That's because Ice Types are cold. ICE COLD.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Glaceon is so cold it burns. <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Glaceon is so cold it burns. <3



Make me wonder if Kyurem-White's Freeze Burn is Hot or Cold


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

It burns.
Ask Ghetsis I am sure he knows.
Anyone care to battle?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> It burns.
> Ask Ghetsis I am sure he knows.
> Anyone care to battle?



So theoretically Ice types can be hot.

Sure I'm down. Can I haz fwend code?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Add the secondary it is my pokemon 3DS.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

My friend Code: 2681-1843-8582


BTW Maugryph... I'll give you my Arceus once I get home XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Added pandaman. Add me back.
Beware I am pretty good.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2015)

I really need to save up my diamonds in Rumble World ... need more balloons, the five I got are nearly all hunted out, so I'm running out of ways to increase my rank.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Okay Pandaman let's double... Crap. Add the other FC and delete this one! Sorry...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can I have your virginity instead? It's worth all the Arceus in the world


Lol. But pangoro already claimed it..



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What?! No way! Pangoro(NSFW)/Ursaring/Emboar(NSFW) is waaaaaay HOTTER
> 
> 
> I recently bought Pokemon X.



Why no mention of beartic? he's hot despite being ice type. Hehe. 
Bear trio ftw.



Stratadrake said:


> I really need to save up my diamonds in Rumble World ... need more balloons, the five I got are nearly all hunted out, so I'm running out of ways to increase my rank.


Lol. We have the same number of balloons. I'm saving up for more. I'm stuck at rank 23 right now.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone still playing X/Y and ORAS want to partake in a battle?
For fun I am using my storyline team.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Okay Pandaman let's double... Crap. Add the other FC and delete this one! Sorry...



Dude please.. I specialize smogon doubles XD

Come at me bro


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh look someone I can't battle. You're such a tease. :-V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Oh look someone I can't battle. You're such a tease. :-V



That sucks... Why is that though? I do have Pokemon X, should I transfer all my pokemons there?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Smogon. We can I just don't use Smogon rules so sorry.
I just don't use legendaries. Minus the Regis and Suicune but are they really legendary?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Ohh OK. I think I can do without smogon.. just don't spam sleeping powder or something


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My friend Code: 2681-1843-8582
> 
> 
> BTW Maugryph... I'll give you my Arceus once I get home XD



Sweet. I will PM you my friend code


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohh OK. I think I can do without smogon.. just don't spam sleeping powder or something



I rarely ever use status moves. Okay add Primary I am waiting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I rarely ever use status moves. Okay add Primary I am waiting.



Gimme 15 minutes to patch my team


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm good. But my PokÃ©mon... That is for you to decide. They got a theme I hope you see it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm online now.. Let's do this!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I am here now better be in!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool it was a bad idea to use my storyline team!
Let me get the good ones with IVs now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I am here now better be in!



XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Bad bad bad getting the good mons now


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I am ready. Two teams I bred in Pokemon Y. Rob has fought one. Ignore nicknames I am bad at names.
Now hurt me more.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Hehe... a Guildie of mine just suddenly want to battle me XD

Had to to leave you for a while. Let's do this later! Make sure you're ready

coz if you win... I'll give you my Shaymin


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I have all pokemon lol. Tell me when ready here.
Sorry I originally thought you weren't as strong as you were.
If I had known you were this strong I wouldn't have been dicking around. I paid the price now we have to re-battle.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I have all pokemon lol. Tell me when ready here.
> Sorry I originally thought you weren't as strong as you were.
> If I had known you were this strong I wouldn't have been dicking around. I paid the price now we have to re-battle.




I know you're better than me dude. You were after all the one who taught me to play competitive pokemon. At first I was like... "He's joking around, I can tell"
But now DON'T JOKE AROUND! fight me~! 

but after I give Maugryph his Arceus XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't recall. Seems I have troubles with Trick Room...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I don't recall. Seems I have troubles with Trick Room...



Normally trick room is easily countered with Taunt or Fake out

Hence I run with Trick Room Trevenant and Trick Room Gardevoir. If I see a pokemon who is capable of Taunt, I use Gardevoir (Who is carrying a Mental Herb) and if Fake Out pokemon... Trevanant.

People tend to easily counter my pokemon... trust me... my win rate is so freaking low


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Still the storyline team clearly needs working on.
I guess I am a bit rusty.
Either way you clearly deserve something that is capable of actually posing a challenge so I choose this test team.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 16, 2015)

Aerodactyl's mega effect in Shuffle is awesome.  It removes up to 10 blocks (wood or metal) from the field, boosting its attack power by like 100 per block removed.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Pokemon Blast World
So out of pure boredom I added up how many PokeDiamonds it would take to unlock all Balloons (Levels), and how many diamonds if you complete all the king's challenges, including hard mode.
Total amount of Diamond obtained from King's Challenges : 351 (11 diamonds per challenge plus 2 for hard mode, 27 challenges total)
Total amount of Diamonds needed to unlock all Balloons: 1240
If you paid $.70 per 50 diamond pack to unlock all levels it would cost you $17.36

Addon:So not including streetpass and friends in which you can obtain up to 120 diamonds (good luck with that 999 hits) you can unlock half the game just doing the kings challenges.

I think I added everything right. if I erred, let me know and I will fix it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Well I could drop 20 dollar on that.. any change goes to my pokebank since I just got Pokemon X


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well I could drop 20 dollar on that.. any change goes to my pokebank since I just got Pokemon X



Free-to-Start is a fair enough system. You get half the game for free, not too shabby. It's less then half the price of a retail game. The game cuts you off at 3000 diamonds ($30) and basically just unlocks everything. No walmers will be created with this game.
 The only thing that annoys me about the game is the timers put on the levels. It makes your wait hours before you can play them again... unless you pay 2 diamonds. But you don't want to use diamonds because you want to unlock levels. Typical Freemium antics


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Free-to-Start a fair enough system. You get half the game for free, not too shabby. It's less then half the price of a retail game. The game cuts you off at 3000 diamonds ($30) and basically just unlocks everything. No walmers will be created with this game.
> The only thing that annoys me about the game is the timers put on the levels. It makes your wait hours before you can play them again.




Pretty much works the same way with shuffle.

I don't know what nintendo is playing at.. Sounds totally like a pay to win thing


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Pretty much works the same way with shuffle.
> 
> I don't know what nintendo is playing at.. Sounds totally like a pay to win thing



The only difference is there is no cutting point with the amount of money you can spend on shuffle. In rumble world once you play $30 total on this game, your done, you cannot spend anymore money. To be honest I would just rather buy a game outright but the 'slow draining' method of f2p is how most games are going to be in the future. Games will become more of a service.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

Just couruous. I've been addicted to Wonder Trade for the last week. I noticed that if the trader is based in the states, I would get biloofs and zigzagoons;However if the trader was from japan or france I would get nice stuff, even Pokemon from the version I don't have (X). I even got Lord Helix the other day and kept him (forgive me Arceus, I have sinned. plz forgive me, do not devolve me back to a lowly charmander ; _ ; . 
When I want to trade, I catch a bunch level 30-40 pokemon or send my 'good' breeding rejects in and send them out to WT, it's kinda irritating to get a lev 3 Zigzagoon in return. I started naming all my WT Pokemon to 'DNTGIVEZIGZA" or "NOZIGZAGOON", after I did this I stopped getting them so the traders must think I'm drunk or somethin. Very odd. Also Froakies, too many Froakies with 'Timid' natures are traded. That's almost as bad as Zigzagoons.

I was wondering what cool stuff you all have received by using Wonder Trade... the Pokemon equivalent of a slot machine.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 18, 2015)

Try wonder trading on Wednesday. A lot of people release breejects and shinies. Just give the love back with what you are currently doing.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Try wonder trading on Wednesday. A lot of people release breejects and shinies. Just give the love back with what you are currently doing.



Hey WT can be good too.. Got a hydration lapras who is the mother of the lapras I'm using in my team


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hey WT can be good too.. Got a hydration lapras who is the mother of the lapras I'm using in my team



That is sweet 



Misomie said:


> Try wonder trading on Wednesday. A lot of people  release breejects and shinies. Just give the love back with what you are  currently doing.



I will give that a shot. Thanks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> That is sweet



I also tend to be sentimental.. didnt let go of Garth's Tyrunt that he gave me last year.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 18, 2015)

I like WT my shinies just to know I helped someone grin a little. Usually goes to Germany oddly enough.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Pokemon Blast World
> So out of pure boredom I added up how many PokeDiamonds it would take to unlock all Balloons (Levels), and how many diamonds if you complete all the king's challenges, including hard mode.
> Total amount of Diamond obtained from King's Challenges : 351 (11 diamonds per challenge plus 2 for hard mode, 27 challenges total)
> Total amount of Diamonds needed to unlock all Balloons: 1240
> ...


You can also get diamonds from Visitors and Spotpass. I've been getting around 5 a day through that since I added a whole bunch of people on GameFAQs specifically for farming diamonds.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 18, 2015)

I've gotten a lot of good breeding material from wonder trade. Modest piplups and HA treecko and random 'mons with some good IVs. One of them is a 5IV Japanese lucario I used for breeding till I got my ditto (thanks, Lucius). I have never gotten a random shiny from wt, though. I have gotten a Unova heatran, but he's the only legend I've found. Sometimes I get good stuff. Other times I get an assload of wurmples.

My Unburden treecko, for some odd reason, is named "Blastoise"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I've gotten a lot of good breeding material from wonder trade. Modest piplups and HA treecko and random 'mons with some good IVs. One of them is a 5IV Japanese lucario I used for breeding till I got my ditto (thanks, Lucius). I have never gotten a random shiny from wt, though. I have gotten a Unova heatran, but he's the only legend I've found. Sometimes I get good stuff. Other times I get an assload of wurmples.
> 
> My Unburden treecko, for some odd reason, is named "Blastoise"



I'm looking for Diagla, Kyogre and Thundorus

I can trade the following pokemon


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 18, 2015)

I have those three legends. But I also already have the ones you're offering >.> It's keldeo, genesect, and arceus I don't have, and someone I was trading with a while back let me hold theirs so they'd register in my dex


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I have those three legends. But I also already have the ones you're offering >.> It's keldeo, genesect, and arceus I don't have, and someone I was trading with a while back let me hold theirs so they'd register in my dex


I have Japanese keldeo but I wanna hold on to it XD and I used to had a Japanese arceus but I gave it away XD


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2015)

Someone looking for things? Got them all ya know.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Someone looking for things? Got them all ya know.



Are ye serious?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are ye serious?


Yes.
I have a completed pokedex. Fully complete. Every pokemon, including all forms such as gender, shiny, and mega evolutions. All my work legit.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Are ye serious?



The name of that wingull was "BORROW Dialga". I'm transferring a couple of non-shiny ones from Black 2, one caught in Platinum and one HA caught in Dream Radar. You can keep one of those. I would like my shiny event one back, please

And I have more dream ball HA porygon, but their IVs are all random


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Yes.
> I have a completed pokedex. Fully complete. Every pokemon, including all forms such as gender, shiny, and mega evolutions. All my work legit.




Ohh now I want to ask for a thundorus so I can catch Landorus. Cyberia just lended me his Shiny Dialga so I can get that Garatina in Oras so I'm one pokemon short for me to complete my legendary entries


Thanks Cyberria


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Ohh now I want to ask for a thundorus so I can catch Landorus. Cyberia just lended me his Shiny Dialga so I can get that Garatina in Oras so I'm one pokemon short for me to complete my legendary entries
> 
> 
> Thanks Cyberria



XD I'm a she, actually... I THINK I have two thundurus in Black 2, one from Dream Radar and one from my Japanese Black (different OT) but I'm not entirely sure


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> XD I'm a she, actually... I THINK I have two thundurus in Black 2, one from Dream Radar and one from my Japanese Black (different OT) but I'm not entirely sure




Your collections are pretty sweet. That shiny diagla was from US Summer 2013 distribution. So I'm guessing you also have a shiny Palka and Garatina?


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Your collections are pretty sweet. That shiny diagla was from US Summer 2013 distribution. So I'm guessing you also have a shiny Palka and Garatina?



Actually, I don't... I was unable to get the events myself because there isn't a distribution site within 100 miles of where I live. Nearest one is five hours away. I got shiny dialga from a friend who had it but didn't like dialga. My shiny palkia is a rather obvious hack... it's the Dream Radar HA one, which cannot be shiny without hacking. I keep it because I'm not a competitive battler and SHINY PALKIA


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Actually, I don't... I was unable to get the events myself because there isn't a distribution site within 100 miles of where I live. Nearest one is five hours away. I got shiny dialga from a friend who had it but didn't like dialga. My shiny palkia is a rather obvious hack... it's the Dream Radar HA one, which cannot be shiny without hacking. I keep it because I'm not a competitive battler and SHINY PALKIA



Those are still worth something. I'm embarrassed to ask if you have melodetta


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Those are still worth something. I'm embarrassed to ask if you have melodetta



Had two, actually... there were two in the PC in Black from Japanese events. One's still in Black 2, and I traded the other for a shiny rayquaza.

Checking my PC and sending more stuff forward from B2 would take a few minutes, tho


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Had two, actually... there were two in the PC in Black from Japanese events. One's still in Black 2, and I traded the other for a shiny rayquaza.
> 
> Checking my PC and sending more stuff forward from B2 would take a few minutes, tho



Sorry I just need it for a minute or two and I'll give it back XD


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry I just need it for a minute or two and I'll give it back XD



This'll take a few minutes, then ^_^;;;

...I can't find it *very very confused. knows I have two*


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2015)

I love shiny Giratina.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally got the Move Tutor shop in Rumble World.  (Do you want to say good-bye to 53 Pokemon?  Yes please, I'm sure I'll need the space later.)

New favorite combo:  Pyroar with Flame Charge + Headbutt.  That lion scoots around FAST after one Flame Charge, and this extends to Headbutt (which hits multiple times in a row).  Good for rushing into a crowd and back out again before they can hit you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I love shiny Giratina.



I like shiny pokemons that make them look black. Like Gardevoir, Greninja, Charizard, Kyogre and Groudon
But yeah.. One can wish for a shiny Garatina



AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE CYBERRA IS A GURL!


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like shiny pokemons that make them look black. Like Gardevoir, Greninja, Charizard, Kyogre and Groudon
> But yeah.. One can wish for a shiny Garatina
> 
> 
> ...



XD Believe it. I am very much female

I'm going to SR giratina in ORAS (once I get that far). And maybe in Platinum eventually.

And just btw... Shiny glameow hatched after 1,092 eggs. Male, 5IV missing ATK, jolly nature, with Own Tempo instead of Keen Eye. But oh well. It's SHINY


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 19, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> XD Believe it. I am very much female
> 
> I'm going to SR giratina in ORAS (once I get that far). And maybe in Platinum eventually.
> 
> And just btw... Shiny glameow hatched after 1,092 eggs. Male, 5IV missing ATK, jolly nature, with Own Tempo instead of Keen Eye. But oh well. It's SHINY




So my Glameow became the mother of all those eggs eh? Oh the memories of sending it off to you... Oh the nostalgic feeling


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 20, 2015)

*peeps in*

You guys make me feel so childish with my love of Pokemon. I stopped at Diamond cause I didn't much like the look of Black/White, but have considered playing X/Y, which I guess would make me have to accept all the new pokemon, which I'm sure I could if I would stop being a pokemon snob. I've also never had a shiny, haven't finished my Pokedex (although I'm a few event legendaries away on my Diamond one!), and don't know anything of IVs, and have never done a nuzlocke run or anything.

Yep. Old newb here xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone willing to give me a battle sometime? I haven't touched X/Y for months now, and I'm getting that itch now that my interest for Smash Bros. is dying down, somewhat.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone willing to give me a battle sometime? I haven't touched X/Y for months now, and I'm getting that itch now that my interest for Smash Bros. is dying down, somewhat.



Sure I'll battle you but It will be on doubles since I only roll VGC/Doubles


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

Doubles sounds good. I maybe have a doubles team somewhere.

Edit: Look at my PC.... I notice that I have completely forgotten how to play this game. lmao


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 20, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> *peeps in*
> 
> You guys make me feel so childish with my love of Pokemon. I stopped at Diamond cause I didn't much like the look of Black/White, but have considered playing X/Y, which I guess would make me have to accept all the new pokemon, which I'm sure I could if I would stop being a pokemon snob. I've also never had a shiny, haven't finished my Pokedex (although I'm a few event legendaries away on my Diamond one!), and don't know anything of IVs, and have never done a nuzlocke run or anything.
> 
> Yep. Old newb here xD



I skipped Diamond and Black/White, and got back into it at X. X is good though, but be aware: it is MUCH easier than previous games. I never _once_had to stop and grind to level up my pokemon, or even change my strategy at all. Even the Elite Four don't have six pokemon.

I still loved it, though. I expected the 3D to ruin it, but it was nice. The setting is cool, and exploring friend safaris is cool. I have a semi-competitive team, and got my first (legit) shiny (Larvesta) in a friend safari on accident... haha so I do consider myself moderately casual when it comes to pokemon.

I have a friend that lives and breathes it, though. He streams it and I podcast with him on occasion, so I'm knowledgeable enough to at least talk about the game in extreme depth, even if I don't necessarily have fun doing number crunching in a game (or playing competitively in general).


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> I skipped Diamond and Black/White, and got back into it at X. X is good though, but be aware: it is MUCH easier than previous games. I never _once_had to stop and grind to level up my pokemon, or even change my strategy at all. Even the Elite Four don't have six pokemon.


Elite Four traditionally had five Pokemon apiece, not six.  (Until Gen V changed it to four.  Boo.)

Anyway, one thing that really helps with the challenge in Gen VI to is disable the Exp.Share, because as it is it completely breaks the difficulty curve.  Good news:  Gen VI gives you XP after catching a Pokemon just the same as KO'ing it.  Bad news:  XP is no longer split by # of participants (everybody now gets the full value, so the total haul is     proportional to how many Pokemon you switched).  Ugly news:  Exp.Share gives half this value (again, without splitting) to every Pokemon who didn't participate in battle, meaning that a party of six Pokemon levels up a minimum of 3.5x as fast as previous gens.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 20, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Elite Four traditionally had five Pokemon apiece, not six.  (Until Gen V changed it to four.  Boo.)
> 
> Anyway, one thing that really helps with the challenge in Gen VI to is disable the Exp.Share, because as it is it completely breaks the difficulty curve.  Good news:  Gen VI gives you XP after catching a Pokemon just the same as KO'ing it.  Bad news:  XP is no longer split by # of participants (everybody now gets the full value, so the total haul is     proportional to how many Pokemon you switched).  Ugly news:  Exp.Share gives half this value (again, without splitting) to every Pokemon who didn't participate in battle, meaning that a party of six Pokemon levels up a minimum of 3.5x as fast as previous gens.



Yeah, I definitely feel like they went a bit overboard on that stuff. On one hand, it's nice because It's easier to level up pokemon, but I didn't feel challenged in the least by the campaign. It was a bit _too _â€‹much.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

Keep in mind the main game is designed primarily for ten year olds.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I like shiny pokemons that make them look black. Like Gardevoir, Greninja, Charizard, Kyogre and Groudon
> But yeah.. One can wish for a shiny Garatina
> AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE CYBERRA IS A GURL!


I still need to face your team with a proper IV'd set.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Keep in mind the main game is designed primarily for ten year olds.



Yeah, but so were the older ones.

But maybe it's just that I'm older now that they seem easy.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> Yeah, but so were the older ones.
> 
> But maybe it's just that I'm older now that they seem easy.


They were 'harder'... but that's due to a lack of modern conveniences and a different design philosophy. I believe one of the developers remarked on how they wanted to reduce the amount of mindless grinding.

Older games (Gen 1 and 2) didn't really give the opportunity to experience higher level play (Battle Frontier, Maison, etc.) like later games do, so that's also something to consider.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2015)

Fucking Blue...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2015)

In Pokemon Rumble World I caught Groudon after like three tries (and two jewels, for the Spotpass players offering to take me there), who almost made it through Battle Royale 5 on the first try, but I ran out of time (stupid Aegislash and its stupid King's Shield).

I also caught a Poochyena with the ability "Superstar".  It shines a spotlight on him in the plaza!

On a different note, Pokemon Shuffle introduced the "Safari" special stage.  You don't know what Pokemon will appear before you until after you've picked your team and started the stage.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

I know what Pokemon will appear. Spinda appears. Spinda ALWAYS appears. [noparse]:I[/noparse]


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2015)

My first attempt, I packed Tropius, Marshtomp, and Altaria (betting on that Eject ability) and ended up battling a Cherubi.  ...I actually managed to win with one turn left (but it got away).

On a side note, SirRob, did you know your Rumble World Pokemon like jumping on your head?  Ho-Oh did that repeatedly last week, and I saw Zoroark pouncing on you today.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

They look like they're showing affection, but they're secretly trying to kill me. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2015)

How I play with my Trick Room Team

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/doublesou-226689152


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 21, 2015)

Watching that makes me want to play you, haha.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2015)

Too much too soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> They look like they're showing affection, but they're secretly trying to kill me. [noparse][/noparse]


I remember having my male Pyroar interact with my Mii and that's precisely the first thing it did.

On a Pyroar note, I seem to be cursed with only encountering female Pyroars now.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2015)

If you manage to encounter Ho-oh, its minions are all Pyroar, so it's a great place to stock up on them. Of course if you actually capture Ho-oh, it'll trivialize pretty much any other Fire type on your team at the time. [noparse][/noparse]

If you didn't know this, Endeavor is the best tool for capturing Pokemon since it does 1 damage, giving plenty of shots to get a Pokemon to wobble- which guarantees capture. Even better if Endeavor's on a Gutsy Pokemon. I've been keeping 5 Gutsy/Endeavor Pokemon on my team at a time, and I've had success with most of the legendaries (the only problem is if I get KO'd).


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like normal battle.
Seems my best team is the one I had in Y... Why does it always go back to that bunch?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 22, 2015)

So like.. I have a question.. is it possible to catch a legendary a second time in rumble world? i caught latias and groudon early on and was wondering if I can catch a stronger one. 



SirRob said:


> If you manage to encounter Ho-oh, its minions are all Pyroar, so it's a great place to stock up on them. Of course if you actually capture Ho-oh, it'll trivialize pretty much any other Fire type on your team at the time. [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> If you didn't know this, Endeavor is the best tool for capturing Pokemon since it does 1 damage, giving plenty of shots to get a Pokemon to wobble- which guarantees capture. Even better if Endeavor's on a Gutsy Pokemon. I've been keeping 5 Gutsy/Endeavor Pokemon on my team at a time, and I've had success with most of the legendaries (the only problem is if I get KO'd).



I did not know that. Thanks for the tip. Now I can easily get abother charizard.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 22, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> So like.. I have a question.. is it possible to catch a legendary a second time in rumble world? i caught latias and groudon early on and was wondering if I can catch a stronger one.


Pretty sure it is, I saw some guy with two Palkias as his support Pokemon.

So far I have Groudon and Latois as legendaries.  Groudon came with Precipice Blades (nice large AOE on that one) and I taught him Rock Slide.  Latios I taught Zen Heabutt (and it's awesome if you get an X Speed buff) and Dragon Claw.   I totally LOVE how easy it is to spam Dragon Claw like crazy, it just shreds everything, even teh fairies.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2015)

In what world...?
Okay guys. I shall join in on this bandwagon. Geez.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Pretty sure it is, I saw some guy with two Palkias as his support Pokemon.
> 
> So far I have Groudon and Latois as legendaries.  Groudon came with Precipice Blades (nice large AOE on that one) and I taught him Rock Slide.  Latios I taught Zen Heabutt (and it's awesome if you get an X Speed buff) and Dragon Claw.   I totally LOVE how easy it is to spam Dragon Claw like crazy, it just shreds everything, even teh fairies.



I oughta try this out and catch me a second groudon. 

I kinda like fire fang better. Dragon claw has this kind of lag I find annoying. And i like fire types in general. Lol. I'm still trying to get the fire type collector title. Need more balloons tho. I think I caught all the fire types I can with the balloons I have. Why is it hard to collect 50 diamonds!!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 22, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Dragon claw has this kind of lag I find annoying.


All the more reason to spam it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

I need a Melodetta/Mew/Mewtwo and Genesect!


HALP ME!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need a Melodetta/Mew/Mewtwo and Genesect!
> 
> 
> HALP ME!



I think I have a Genesect...
But not my 3DS on me xD


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I need a Melodetta/Mew/Mewtwo and Genesect!
> 
> 
> HALP ME!



I have a mewtwo... it's catchable in X/Y and I finally got around to catching it. I also have a mew that a friend gave me (they had a spare; it's probably a clone but MEH). No genesect, though. And meloetta is still AWOL.

I'll be signing in once I finish hatching these frillish eggs... two more to go


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I have a mewtwo... it's catchable in X/Y and I finally got around to catching it. I also have a mew that a friend gave me (they had a spare; it's probably a clone but MEH). No genesect, though. And meloetta is still AWOL.
> 
> I'll be signing in once I finish hatching these frillish eggs... two more to go



I'll have to trade with you later. I left my DS at home XD
You really are Arceus's blessing!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 22, 2015)

Mara, I think I have both a Genesect and a Meloetta.
Not sure about the Meloetta, but I might.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll have to trade with you later. I left my DS at home XD
> You really are Arceus's blessing!



...as soon as I download the new updates necessary to even connect to the 'net XP


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ...as soon as I download the new updates necessary to even connect to the 'net XP


I was searching for the changelog for the 1.4 update but all I see is nothing but nintendo adding stuff to prevent Pkhx... Urgh... 

Better Smash Bro's for adding Mewtwo



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Mara, I think I have both a Genesect and a Meloetta.
> Not sure about the Meloetta, but I might.



W-wait?! You never told me you played pokemon! Cum battle me nao!


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was searching for the changelog for the 1.4 update but all I see is nothing but nintendo adding stuff to prevent Pkhx... Urgh...



XP I just know it won't let me connect unless I download the updates.

Ready when you are ^^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> W-wait?! You never told me you played pokemon! Cum battle me nao!



I don't too much XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Cyberra for lending me your Mew and Mewtwo

I'm closer to completing my pokedex because of you XD


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thanks Cyberra for lending me your Mew and Mewtwo
> 
> I'm closer to completing my pokedex because of you XD



^_^ You're welcome


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

Woohoo!

My application as an official guild breeder has been accepted! Take that Lynx!

http://www.serebiiforums.com/showthread.php?640915-Ring-of-Fire&p=17680515&highlight=#post17680515

So help me out guys! If you want perfect pokemons bred let me know!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 26, 2015)

Show me a well breed Piplup. Thing about it is...
It must be an egg when I get it.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a breeder piplup... Modest nature, too. Think it has 5IVs. But currently I'm in the middle of a breeding run for solosis and won't get to piplup till solosis shines >.>


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like Greninja has some competition as the tongueiest Pokemon in a fighting game

[yt]vFEF7DGj9w4[/yt]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

I can breed/train a competitive Empoleon.


TO SMOGON!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Looks like Greninja has some competition as the tongueiest Pokemon in a fighting game



I'm still waiting and hoping for a charizard and pangoro announcement.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm bitch jumping up and down when I saw Gardevoir gameplay


And oh god her Ultimate made me climax 


HARD!



Downside... Arcade


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 27, 2015)

My Wonderlock team in AS has arrived safely in Fallarbor.  Outside of spotting Aarune and getting the Secret Base tutorial, nothing of note happened en route.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can breed/train a competitive Empoleon.
> 
> TO SMOGON!



Bite me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Bite me.



Seems I can't find a Empoleon with defog so I can't XD

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyway.... I want to replace my Trevanent with a Celebi

I just don't know what to do with this. I'm planning a Celebi with Baton Pass+Nasty Plot+Giga Drain+Trick Room


Or should I use Jirachi instead with Wish+Iron Head+Thunderwave+Trick Room


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 27, 2015)

It's kind of funny. Via streetpass I got this mii inhabing my plaza who happens to be wearing a Picachu outfit and has an Arceus and Giratina (and a purple pokemon I do not recall the name) following him everywhere. I don't know why I find this funny but one time time I returned to the plaza, the mii and arceus where doing this:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

I wish you can trade me your Pangoro.  XD



Odd.. The only visitor I have on mine is Maugryph.

"I am Haxorus"

But runs around with Caracosta


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Seems I can't find a Empoleon with defog so I can't XD
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


That is fine.
Smogon legends? Rare.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wish you can trade me your Pangoro.  XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be awesome if we could trade in the game. That is the essence of pokemon after all 

That's odd, I get most of my visitors from streetpass


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

If it's under OU people should have no problems with it. People using Mega Blaziken with Protect+Speedboost moveset or Aegislash's King's Shield+Stance Change moveset.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 27, 2015)

I dunno about Aegislash but fuck that Blaziken.


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Seems I can't find a Empoleon with defog so I can't XD



It'd need to be taught it in Gen IV, but since Defog is a HM in DPPt, it'd then need to be traded to HGSS to be transferred forward since Defog is not a HM in HGSS. I've done it to get a Defog finneon, and it is a PAIN (and then Defog didn't even carry down through breeding!)

@ Maugryph - Is is a genesect? Looks like one


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2015)

I finally powered through the Royal Competition Round 6 event, with a Durant of all things.  He basically comboed Rock Tomb + Crunch on everything.  His fast movement speed certainly helped him stay out of danger.

No new plaza updates yet, but in the meantime I did catch a Garchomp -- first Pokemon rated at over 1,000 power.  Florges and Greninja still elude me ... I have a theory that your combo count influences how easily you can capture the boss.  E.g. I caught Gabite and Garchomp in the same battle, as I did with Electrike and Manectric, both of them were high combo counts.  Yet I've powered through some bosses in 4-5 hits and still have yet to catch them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> It'd need to be taught it in Gen IV, but since Defog is a HM in DPPt, it'd then need to be traded to HGSS to be transferred forward since Defog is not a HM in HGSS. I've done it to get a Defog finneon, and it is a PAIN (and then Defog didn't even carry down through breeding!)
> 
> @ Maugryph - Is is a genesect? Looks like one




Can you migrate a defog Empoleon to Oras? What do you want in exchange? I can breed you anything


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Can you migrate a defog Empoleon to Oras? What do you want in exchange? I can breed you anything



I can migrate one to Y without too much of a problem; it'd probably arrive as a piplup, though, since I have to breed one first. But it'll take me almost an hour, since after I send it to SS I have to go catch 5 random 'mons to send forward with it (Gen 4-Gen 5 poketransfer will only work with groups of six). I'll do that tomorrow and get back to you. Don't feel like juggling DSes tonight


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

I tell you man... tutor moves from previous gens are so damn hard to come by. rare that some people are willing to give event pokemons  in exchange for those. Juts give me a trash a defog dragonite and piplup


I wonder what I can give you in return


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I wonder what I can give you in return



HA female swinub with Icicle Crash? In not-a-regular-pokeball. I hate having everything in normal pokeballs


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2015)

Nature/Abilities/Gender/Pokeball/IV's?


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Nature/Abilities/Gender/Pokeball/IV's?



Adamant, thick fat, female, nest ball...? and IVs don't matter


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

I spent a buck something on diamonds and put most of them in the stat trees... Now it rains Pokemon. Even the bosses now drop much more often. I feel almost like I cheated.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2015)

You are cheating! This pay to win is just unfair!

Anyway. I just got my paycheck. Wonder if I should burn them on Pokemon Black 2 and pokemon platinum and heartgold so I can maximize my pokebreeding

or I'll burn my money on Dota 2 arcanas, I still haven't bought crystal maiden's arcana


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You are cheating! This pay to win is just unfair!
> 
> Anyway. I just got my paycheck. Wonder if I should burn them on Pokemon Black 2 and pokemon platinum and heartgold so I can maximize my pokebreeding
> 
> or I'll burn my money on Dota 2 arcanas, I still haven't bought crystal maiden's arcana



Rumble is so pay to win. I think I will be avoiding nintendo freemium games or any freemium game from now on. I love that stupid game.

Heartgold/soulsliver are so expensive: $50 for a used copy 0_0, Black 2 is still reasonable: around $20-30 dollars.

_I haven't played Dota 2 yet but I think I won't because I'm afraid I will get addicted to it._


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> _I haven't played Dota 2 yet but I think I won't because I'm afraid I will get addicted to it._




You shouldnt.. Click on the link below (NSFW) and read the description.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10087344/

No one saids it better than this guy


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 29, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Heartgold/soulsliver are so expensive: $50 for a used copy 0_0, Black 2 is still reasonable: around $20-30 dollars.



Also depends on whether or not it has the Pokewalker with it. I have seen "mint, unopened" copies with the pokewalker listed on ebay for over $100. I got my copy of soulsilver from ebay for about $25. Just takes some looking.

Some moves and pokemon from Gen IV are still only available in DPPt. Defog, for example, is not in HGSS at all. It's a HM from DPPt.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Heartgold/soulsliver are so expensive: $50 for a used copy 0_0, Black 2 is still reasonable: around $20-30 dollars.


Considering HGSS were $40 new instead of $30 (because Pokewalker) that's not _terribly_ unreasonable.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Considering HGSS were $40 new instead of $30 (because Pokewalker) that's not _terribly_ unreasonable.



The trick is getting the pokewalker with HGSS


----------



## Weiss (Apr 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Heartgold/soulsliver are so expensive: $50 for a used copy 0_0, Black 2 is still reasonable: around $20-30 dollars.


Hey you watch it those games are precious items!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle has a new competitive stage - Mega Banette.

Boo.

Anyway, my first five attempts landed a highscore of 14,328 (no powerups), ranking 2100-ish of 50k.  I don't feel like purchasing any powerups for this one.  It's not that I really hate Banette or its mega, I just ... just got no love for the guy to begin with.

Leaderboards in the US show a top score of 70k and 90k, mostly with Gengar/Yveltal/Absol/Zoroark.  The guy standing at 2nd place is impressive though -- Yveltal/Zoroark/Mightyena/Absol = no mega!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Boo.


Boo as in, "I'm a ghost, boo!", or boo as in, "This is awful, boo!" ? Because I am totally feeling the latter right now

I have a feeling this will be even more cutthroat than the last one


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Boo as in, "I'm a ghost, boo!", or boo as in, "This is awful, boo!" ? Because I am totally feeling the latter right now.


Yeah, definitely the latter.  Like I said, I don't particularly hate MB, I just got nothing for it to begin with.

The last competitive stage had like 250k participants in the US, with top leaderboard scores in the 40k -- but the more time that passes, the more players can level grind, plus that Complexity-1 powerup really boosts your combo potential (and thus your final score)....


----------



## Cyberra (Apr 30, 2015)

I got my shiny latias at the Dreamyard! Was not expecting to find her that quickly, but I'm certainly not complaining. I'm now stalking heatran in Reversal Mountain. By the time this hunt is over my chararcter is probably going to be sweating buckets... Reversal Mountain is still an active volcano and thus has pools of lava everywhere in White 2.

After completing a relatively short side project in Y, I'm now breeding for shiny piplup. Everstoning for modest nature, with the egg moves double hit, agility, feather dance, and aqua ring. Torrent ability, since I do not have a Defiant piplup.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 30, 2015)

I do have defiant piplup if you want


----------



## Cyberra (May 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I do have defiant piplup if you want



Got a female one so I can breed the egg moves back onto it?

Anybody got a spare HA turtwig?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2015)

I have turtwig/piplup both with HA


what Gender/Ball/IV/egg move do you want for it?


----------



## Cyberra (May 1, 2015)

I have the egg moves on the piplups I'm breeding, need a HA female to breed to my 6IV male to get them onto the offspring, and I can everstone his modest nature over, too. These starters can't be caught wild so they can only come in standard pokeballs, can't they?

For turtwig... adamant nature, can't think of any egg moves that I'd be looking for. Double-edge, maybe... can stealth rock be bred on or is it a tutor move? Gender and IVs don't matter.

Ugh... if the weather forecast mentions snow one more time I am going to SCREAM


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2015)

Shuffle is driving me nuts. The event is almost over and I haven't even SEEN Cherrim once. :K


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Shuffle is driving me nuts. The event is almost over and I haven't even SEEN Cherrib once. :K


Guess if you really want it you're gonna have to buy some hearts, muhuhuhahaha..!!


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Guess if you really want it you're gonna have to buy some hearts, muhuhuhahaha..!!



With my luck I still won't get it.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2015)

Well, even if you don't get it, I'm sure it'll be made available again eventually...

...eventually...


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Shuffle is driving me nuts. The event is almost over and I haven't even SEEN Cherrim once. :K



Cherrim does seem to be rarer than the rest.  I had a hard enough time finding Carvanha, let alone actually capturing it.


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2015)

Found one and beat it but capture failed. D:<


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2015)

...Where's the defense? WHERE'S THE DEFENSE!?!?


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Found one and beat it but capture failed. D:<


Make sure to bring lots of coins so you can spam great balls. Even if you have to devote some time to just grinding for coins. That's what I did to finally catch the last Pokemon I needed for the Safari (Sharpedo)

Using one Great Ball is basically like encountering the Pokemon two more times, so it's pretty worth it in this situation.


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Make sure to bring lots of coins so you can spam great balls. Even if you have to devote some time to just grinding for coins. That's what I did to finally catch the last Pokemon I needed for the Safari (Sharpedo)
> 
> Using one Great Ball is basically like encountering the Pokemon two more times, so it's pretty worth it in this situation.



I used two but was short for a third. Clicked power and got my coins back at least.

Edit: Found it again and caught it after two great balls. Yeesh.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 1, 2015)

I got a Rayquaza with 1 great ball XD


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I got a Rayquaza with 1 great ball XD



Sir can I have your foot?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

Wait... Is it hard to catch Rayquaza?


----------



## Maugryph (May 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wait... Is it hard to catch Rayquaza?



You don't catch raquaza, raquaza catches you


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 2, 2015)

dammit shuffle! 8 mins left with no hearts and sharpedo never showed up. not even once. i caught all the others early but that damn sharpedo doesn't even have the gall to show its face to me. 

on rumble tho, i caught a second groudon. yay me. 
still need to save up them diamonds. im tempted to, but im not gonna spend any money on this.


----------



## Maugryph (May 2, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> dammit shuffle! 8 mins left with no hearts and sharpedo never showed up. not even once. i caught all the others early but that damn sharpedo doesn't even have the gall to show its face to me.
> 
> on rumble tho, i caught a second groudon. yay me.
> still need to save up them diamonds. im tempted to, but im not gonna spend any money on this.



Good luck with that. I tried but I finally caved in a few days ago and bought some.

I finally got my first legendary: Kyerum. I was fortunate because one of the miis that visited my castles offered to take me to his level for 2 diamonds. 6 diamonds (I retryed the level 3 times) later I was able to catch him. I was also able to get a garchomp because the roulette wheel shined it's fortune onto me, he is not a legendary but I still think he looks cool. I'm hoping to catch Raquaza but I can't seem to find him.


----------



## Cyberra (May 2, 2015)

I don't get all this shuffle stuff... But then, I don't play

340 penguin eggs and counting... only three 6IVed ones, though

>.> You caught me in the middle of a stat check, Marazhu... Could you resend the trade request please?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

Sorry. I was breeding your piplup and turtwig.

Adamant Defiant piplup with 6IV and adamant shell armor turtwig with 6IV plus double edge 

Sorry it took long XD busy day busy day


----------



## Cyberra (May 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry. I was breeding your piplup and turtwig.
> 
> Adamant Defiant piplup with 6IV and adamant shell armor turtwig with 6IV plus double edge
> 
> Sorry it took long XD busy day busy day



^^ S'ok. The trade request came through while I was checking IVs and got interrupted ^^;;;;;;;

^^ And your aegislash returns to you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

Another satisfied customer! I'm just going to post my shop from serbeii forums here.

Marazhu's One-Stop Breeding/Item Shop!




Shop Update: Shop is currently in progress. Please let me know if you guys have questions/concerns/clarifications




*Breeding Rules*


~Follow SPPF Rules
~Always check shop updates to see if it's open or not
~You can request up to 3 Pokemons per week.
~Please use the Breeding Request Form below; if you fail to do so, your request will be denied
~A request may be denied if certain parts of the request cannot be met (ex. Mankey in a cherish ball)
~It *might* take up to 48 hour (after accepting the request) to complete your request.
~A private message will be sent to you after the job is done but if you failed to pick up your Pokemons after 48 hours, the Pokemons will be donated to Wonder Trade or donated to my guild.
~For better transaction, please add me on Skype: Mikazuki.Marazhu


*Breeding Request Form*


Pokemon: 
Pokeball: 
Gender: 
Nature: 
Ability: 
IV: 
Egg Moves: 



*What I'm looking for?*


Currently none but HA Pokemon/Item donations are welcomed.


*What Pokemons do I have?*


I have all breedable Pokemons with their hidden abilities


*Item Trading Rules*


~You can request a max 5 items per week
~Always check the list of available items below before posting a request.


*What items do I have?*


*Items:*


Note: the Held items below are rare and trade must be discussed over skype.


Adamant Orb
Amulet Coin
Big Root
Black Glasses
Black Sludge
Bug Gem
Burn Drive
Charcoal
Chill Drive
Cleanse Tag
Dark Gem
Douse Drive
Draco Plate
Dragon Fang
Dragon Gem
Dread Plate
Earth Plate
Fairy Gem
Fighting Gem
Fire Gem
Fist Plate
Flame Plate
Flying Gem
Ghost Gem
Grass Gem
Griseous Orb
Ground Gem
Icicle Plate
Iron Plate
King's Rock
Lagging Tail
Leftovers
Light Ball
Lucky Egg
Lucky Punch
Lustrous Orb
Macho Brace
Meadow Plate
Metronome
Mind Plate
Miracle Seed
Never-Melt Ice
Normal Gem
Pixie Plate
Poison Barb
Poison Gem
Psychic Gem
Quick Claw
Rock Gem
Rocky Helmet
Sharp Beak
Shock Drive
Silk Scarf
Sky Plate
Smokeball
Soothe Bell
Soul Dew
Spell Tag
Splash Plate
Spooky Plate
Steel Gem
Stick
Sticky Barb
Stone Plate
Thick Club
Toxic Plate
Twisted Spoon
Water Gem
Zap Plate




*Berries*


Aguav Berry
Apicot Berry
Aspear Berry
Babiri Berry
Belue Berry
Bluk Berry
Charti Berry
Cheri Berry
Chesto Berry
Chilan Berry
Chople Berry
Coba Berry
Colbur Berry
Cornn Berry
Custap Berry
Durin Berry
Enigma Berry
Figy Berry
Ganlon Berry
Grepa Berry
Haban Berry
Hondew Berry
Iapapa Berry
Jaboca Berry
Kasib Berry
Kebia Berry
Kee Berry
Kelpsy Berry
Lansat Berry
Leppa Berry
Liechi Berry
Lum Berry
Mago Berry
Magost Berry
Maranga Berry
Micle Berry
Nanab Berry
Nomel Berry
Occa Berry
Oran Berry
Pamtre Berry
Passho Berry
Payapa Berry
Pecha Berry
Persim Berry
Petaya Berry
Pinap Berry
Pomeg Berry
Qualot Berry
Rabuta Berry
Rawst Berry
Razz Berry
Rindo Berry
Roseli Berry
Rowap Berry
Salac Berry
Shuca Berry
Sitrus Berry
Spelon Berry
Starf Berry
Tamato Berry
Tanga Berry
Wacan Berry
Watmel Berry
Wepear Berry
Wiki Berry
Yache Berry


*Medicine*


PP Max
Ability Capsule
Rare Candy




*What do I want in exchange?*


Currently nothing but any HA Pokemon/Item donations are welcomed


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2015)

I reall wanted a 6v6 battle so I found someone on PSS. I ended up losing with only their Reshiram left standing. I say that I did fairly well considering it was my (mainly) UU team vs their pretty much pure ubers. I was so tired that I forgot Metagross was part psychic and left him in against Yveltal. Oooooops. I also let Blastoise die too easily. No more battles when I'm braindead, lol.


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2015)

MikaMara you still need to fight me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2015)

Fine fine I'm going online now


----------



## Weiss (May 3, 2015)

Stop yourself I cannot face you in a duel like this. We schedule things. We aren't ani... We aren't savages.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2015)

Doubles..
You go with whatever rule
I follow smogon rule
No uber legendaries


Tomorrow 1:00 PM Eastern Standard time


----------



## Cyberra (May 3, 2015)

Shiny piplup from egg 531  And with HA! SpATK sucks, though... Meh.

Now working on turtwig to finish off the Sinnoh starter trio (hatched a HA chimchar a couple months ago)


----------



## Cyberra (May 5, 2015)

I was just dumping some breejects into the wonder trade system and got back a hawlucha in a friend ball. A rather obvious hack. Hmm... To keep or not to keep...

I think the snivy I just got rid of was in a love ball. Hacks everywhere...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 6, 2015)

So like... there is a shiny rayquaza event distribution here right now.. but thing is. It's only given out if ye buy the tcg roaring skies set. Or a new pokemon oras copy.  I'm totally tempted to buy the tcg right now just to get this. This will officially be the current only legit english event shiny rayquaza available if I'm not mistaken. (Checked serebii to be sure)


----------



## Cyberra (May 6, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on what'd be a good nature for a mega abomasnow? I can't seem to get an answer from my usual sources XP


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 6, 2015)

I'd say adamant or modest.
Adamant to get most of his physical movepool. 
Modest to make use of that 100% accurate Blizzard.  
Or maybe go mixed? Brave or quiet since speed ain't really that good on mega abomasnow.


----------



## Weiss (May 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Doubles..
> You go with whatever rule
> I follow smogon rule
> No uber legendaries
> ...


So like now or vat?


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2015)

Few hours left on the Mega Banette stage in Shuffle and I managed to score 16,000 (no powerups), ranking approximately 10,000th.  I give up.

[edit: final rank was 11,855th]


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2015)

I got 16k a few hours ago, myself. Spent the free 1.5x EXP items training up my team of Gengar/Yveltal/Mightyena/Sharpedo in the Ampharos stage (not the most effective team, but they're all very distinct from each other). I was getting 11-13k consistently so it was a surprise to just suddenly get 16k.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 6, 2015)

I totally panicked and bought a complexity-1. Lol. I was almost pushed out of the limit at 19976. And i was so complacent about my place yesterday. Anyways. Now I'm at about 4K. 

And how the hell do you gengar. I've been trying to catch it since mega Bannete but I gave up 2 days ago. Lol. He's so hard to catch. Let alone finish his stage. 

And on other news. Finally gave in and bought the roaring skies theme pack deck Aurora blast. Now I have my shiny rayquaza. 






now I'm stuck between selling the deck since I don't really play tcg or keeping it sealed and in pristine condition as a collection. That and I'm tempted to buy another for another code. I dunno.

[Edit]
Now I see there is a dragonite serial code for gamestop. I'm gonna be begging again you guys. Anyone who's gonna get a serial code spare me an extra one? I'm such a sucker for these events.


----------



## Weiss (May 6, 2015)

... If Dragonite had a mega evolution what would his stone be called?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 6, 2015)

Prolly dragite or dragonitite. Already thought about it ages ago since I've always wanted a Mega dragonite that's a fire dragon type. 
Yes for fire types!


----------



## Maugryph (May 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> ... If Dragonite had a mega evolution what would his stone be called?



Perhaps a 'Dragonday?"


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 7, 2015)

Yellow_Fox tell me where you live and I'll see if I can find you those codes XD


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 7, 2015)

Lol. Well I live in the philippines so i really can't get anything gamestop related or any us/canada based distributions here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 7, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Philippines



Now this is very interesting. I must fap to this

Anyway... I'll try to find one here XD


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Now this is very interesting. I must fap to this
> 
> Anyway... I'll try to find one here XD



Filipinos are awesome bro :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 7, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Filipinos are awesome bro :V



Yes yes... I have a thing for Filipinos. Very sexy race indeed


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2015)

Okay, so in Shuffle, Banette's Mega effect is that it erases up to 10 Ghost-type Pokemon from the board (in a similar way to Aerodactyl erasing up to 10 rocks/blocks).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes yes... I have a thing for Filipinos. Very sexy race indeed



Is that why you hit on me :V


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Now this is very interesting. I must fap to this
> 
> Anyway... I'll try to find one here XD



So much thanks.  I would totally love you if you can spare me a dragonite code from gamestop.  :3

Edit: I just realized the distribution would be on June.  lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2015)

Yell0w_F0x and I were discussing about starting a pokemon gym league.

With Yellow as the Fire Gym Leader.
I've decided to be the Fighting Gym Leader
I'll as Garth if he's interested


----------



## Weiss (May 9, 2015)

Maybe the Eeveelutions should get a Mega. As long as they don't look fucking stupid.
Mono teams eh? Kinda makes me want to make four. Dark, Steel, Electric, and Fire.


----------



## Cyberra (May 9, 2015)

Been taking a break from my turtwig MM... Turtwig is being stubborn at 1,100 eggs and counting. Have been trying to horde hunt yanma on route 10. Does it _ever _stop raining there?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2015)

Cyberra... wanna join the Gym League?


----------



## Cyberra (May 10, 2015)

No, I'm more of a hunter/breeder than a battler. ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 10, 2015)

Fox was right... You're not a battler. Sigh.. It was worth the try.

Well Weiss, Me and Fox seems interested I wonder if SirRob is interested. I heard he's into dark types


----------



## Weiss (May 10, 2015)

Dark types are very cool. <3
Only Steel types come close to making me as happy as they do.
Maybe I could be a Blue style leader...


----------



## Cyberra (May 11, 2015)

Marazhu, could I possibly bug you to help me evolve a shiny swirlix I just caught, please?


*Edit:* Never mind, I got it ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 14, 2015)

Marazhu's new meta

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/battlespotdoublesvgc2015-232726114


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes yes... I have a thing for Filipinos. Very sexy race indeed


BUT WHAT ABOUT THEIR CULTURE?
[video=youtube;Ml5-kMae3DY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml5-kMae3DY[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2015)

So, in Rumble World, Blaziken and Kyogre finally dropped, that masters the Ruby and Sapphire balloons.  Suicune dropped not long after, and on a wobbly at that (I really love spamming Magical Leaf).

Today some of my guests were offering to take me to Heatran and Groudon's levels (and for 500P instead of jewels).  Tried a few times but they didn't catch yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;rnS-05XoXs4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnS-05XoXs4[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2015)

Oh so anything sounds cool with that music.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh so anything sounds cool with that music.


yeah it's p rad.


----------



## Cyberra (May 19, 2015)

Is it possible to get a female cherubi in a love ball, and does anyone have one I could trade for? I have jolly-natured Dragon Dance larvitar and HA charmander with egg moves to trade for one.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Is it possible to get a female cherubi in a love ball, and does anyone have one I could trade for? I have jolly-natured Dragon Dance larvitar and HA charmander with egg moves to trade for one.



Smells like a job for me!

Just want to borrow some event pokemons!


----------



## Cyberra (May 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Smells like a job for me!
> 
> Just want to borrow some event pokemons!



Which event 'mons?

I have the shiny event jirachi ^^ Also have the pokeball and fancy event vivillons but I moved them to pokebank to open up some PC space


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

I was hoping a genesect or a Dec 2004 Wish Chansey but if you don't have any that's fine

So a female cherubi in a love ball? Do you need egg moves? Nature, Gender, I assume you need 6IV's?


----------



## Cyberra (May 20, 2015)

I do not have genesect ^^; I got to hold one long enough for it to register in my dex once, but I was not allowed to keep it.

Yup, female cherubi in a love ball ^^ No moves required, nature and IVs don't matter. Does not have to have 6IVs ^^


----------



## Misomie (May 20, 2015)

I don't like how I have yet to catch Regirock and now Lucario is back. Blah. So much coin demand.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

Breading Complete

Pokemon: Cherubi
Pokeball: Love Ball
Gender: Female
Nature: Modest (Based from her base stats I'll assume she's a special sweeper)
Ability: Chlorophyll
IV: 31/31/31/X/31/X (Hidden Power Water for Anti Fire types)
Egg Moves: Rollout (Anti Flying and Anti Ice types) and Weather Ball
Pokerus: Yes
EV: 252 HP/252 SpA/4 Spe


Ready for pickup!


----------



## Cyberra (May 20, 2015)

And in return you get a 6IVed female HA charmander, timid nature for special sweeping, with Focus Punch, Dragon Pulse, Dragon Dance, and Ancient Power ^_^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> And in return you get a 6IVed female HA charmander, timid nature for special sweeping, with Focus Punch, Dragon Pulse, Dragon Dance, and Ancient Power ^_^




That was a really good challenge for me as a pokemon breeder
Hope to get more requests from you XD


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That was a really good challenge for me as a pokemon breeder
> Hope to get more requests from you XD



Thanks also for the 2 pokemon I asked ye to breed dude.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Cyberra (May 22, 2015)

My latest MM project is trying to out-stubborn me XP I've been breeding for a blue yanma, and it's become my first Gen VI MM hunt to break 2,000 eggs. Stubborn little bug's currently at 2,330 eggs and counting. But I shall prove more stubborn than the bug!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2015)

Looking for a multi battle against me and yellow_fox

Winner get's a shiny blaziken or a shiny greninja

Both bred to perfection


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 23, 2015)

CPJG-WWWW-WW23-WMY8

Yell0w_F0x and Marazhu best poketrainer duo ever! Wreck legendaries's anus hard!


----------



## Weiss (May 25, 2015)

Was somebody fighting? Without me? D-:


----------



## DrDingo (May 25, 2015)

*Mateys!

*I have a pokemon horror story to share with you. But never fear, it has a happy ending.

So today I started a randomiser nuzlocke on Pokemon Volt White, which contains all 649 pokemon. Picture the scene:

I just got a fishing rod. I decide now is a great time to fish for a pokemon in Striation city. I just came back from a hard double battle in which I lost Bugger, my karrablast. Little did I know I forgot to heal up. My lead was yellow health and poisoned, and my only backup was on red health. But whoa, momma..
_I fished up a Darmanitan!

_I struggled hard with super potions, a few Great Balls and an antidote, but it was so strong and wiped out health so quickly.

It came down to this.

One more hit would kill me.
I have a great ball that _COULD_ catch the other pokemon.
But if it breaks free, *IT WILL KILL ME.

*Despite my best judgement, I went for it.

_Success! Oh my God!


_I had to share this, because it was the most stressful thing I have ever done in Pokemon.
Thanks, bye


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Was somebody fighting? Without me? D-:



We're planning a 2vs2 but you need to find a partner to play with because yellow is my husbando XD


----------



## Stratelier (May 25, 2015)

I might hate to say I put down $10 in diamonds for Rumble World, but at least it unlocked most of the levels (and, seriously, at those prices it'd probably take me months to save up enough diamonds for it anyway).  Among the things that subsequently happened (not necessarily in those levels):

- Finally snagged Ho-oh.  Landed the knockout blow ON A WOBBLY FTW.  That masters the Gold and Silver balloons now.
- Caught a Pyroar lioness with the Speedy ability.  She also knows Flame Charge.  What's that about low attack power SHE CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF HOW FRICKIN' FAST SHE IS.
- I caught Virizion with said Pyroar ... ON THE FIRST TRY.  Plus Virizion comes with the Grappler ability.


----------



## Weiss (May 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We're planning a 2vs2 but you need to find a partner to play with because yellow is my husbando XD


I need some dog man. Preferably wolf. Big and husky.
Or I could just use myself.
Too bad a team of dogs sucks, why do I always come back to my Y team?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Why not switcheroo?

Me + Yellow First
Yellow + You Next
You + Me Next

Let's see who is the better team player


----------



## Weiss (May 25, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Why you don't want to battle me now?


----------



## Weiss (May 25, 2015)

I need to redeem my honour for that humiliation last time! Of course I do! I just lack my items ATM. Stupid PokeBanks need to recover items too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I need to redeem my honour for that humiliation last time! Of course I do! I just lack my items ATM. Stupid PokeBanks need to recover items too.



I'll be online by the time you get this message


----------



## Weiss (May 25, 2015)

MikaMara no not yet. Not today. Tomorrow. When is the best time and what timezone?!?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 25, 2015)

Tomorrow 8PM EST.


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Oh neat we use the same time! Okay that works. Forgive me.


----------



## Misomie (May 26, 2015)

Just got back from a con and bought a copy of Alpha Sapphire for $20. Score~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

You're late!


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

I'm here now sorry. Dog was shot at. Had chased a guy.
I'm on now. Will stay on for an hour.
Sorry...


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

What the heck?
Aw shoot. Forgot I cannot mega evolve.
JESUS FUCK WHY?!?
The 3DS is online trash. Seriously why does its online capacity suck so bad?! Its not my WiFi. I got the N3DS...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

You saw half my strat! I cant battle you now!
I need to think of a new team now T-T


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

You saw half of mine. For fun, I'm going to tell you what I was going to do if you'd like. Thank god you didn't spam Dark Void. One last try?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

I was merciful enough to not spam dark void. We should reschedule while I make a new team


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was merciful enough to not spam dark void. We should reschedule while I make a new team


I'll always have the same setup, just a heads up.
I don't have a strategy, I just do what works.
I hate that move haha. Oh come now one last try won't hurt!
Also sorry. If it seemed like I was dodging, I was not.
Past users here know for some reason the Nintendo gods hate me online... T.T


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

OK last one

You better rethink your setup coz I will


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> OK last one
> 
> You better rethink your setup coz I will


Nah your setup was super good...


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

The was an accident. But I would've lost anyways haha.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

XD

Oh well shit happens but I'm not happy with the battle. Neither of us win so we should do this next time! Make sure you're ready by then because I'm taking a whole new strat


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> XD
> 
> Oh well shit happens but I'm not happy with the battle. Neither of us win so we should do this next time! Make sure you're ready by then because I'm taking a whole new strat


No you win lol. Definitely without question.
I need the mega ring. Bleah.
If your not happy we can do it again. Haha.
Also I have a pokemon for you. Ya earned it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

I wonder what that is? XD


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Three specials pokes if we battle and finish. One if not. If you don't feel you've won, I'll make you feel the win. :-D


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

Very well then XD

Let's do our best next time. I have 3 pokemons to breed and practice on BS


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Okay log back on then! I got three you may like.


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Its shiny. And BR. All of them are. Want more?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

Look like I'll be using your Gardevoir and Togepi for my team XD


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Oh, you like those eh? Bred that Gardevoir myself. Rare ball too.
Sorry was trying to dispose of them.
When shall we do battle? I need to test two new things...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

Hmm... I have to breed 3 pokemons to perfection to I say... Sat 8PM EST


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Alright. That should be enough time for my ring. I'm not used to fighting a slow team... I think I'll have something nice for you then.
Care for more of those Pokemon's? I can give more for battles.
In a stroke of luck you out sped Crobat. That completely threw me off haha.


----------



## Cyberra (May 26, 2015)

Yanma concedes defeat after 2,579 eggs. Now I can get working on the rest of my backlog...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Alright. That should be enough time for my ring. I'm not used to fighting a slow team... I think I'll have something nice for you then.
> Care for more of those Pokemon's? I can give more for battles.
> In a stroke of luck you out sped Crobat. That completely threw me off haha.




X2 speed boost
I remember one of our battle Smeargle have x2 speed from moody + x2 from Geomancy
That should've maxed out speed XD


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Nothing Taunt won't fix. Remember that.
Thinking about Klefki and Volcorana instead of Delphox and Bisharp.


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Nothing Taunt won't fix. Remember that.


Now I want to go Me First on a Taunter.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 26, 2015)

I kinda anticipated that. Taunt is very common especially when I see a thundurus

My togekiss had a mental herb so if I get an idea you have taunt you're getting a dark void


----------



## Weiss (May 26, 2015)

Togekiss actually took priority in that fight. I wanted to kill it because I thought it could've been ParaFlinch.
I raged when Super Fang missed.
Bleah Dark Void... I got a counter for this haha!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 27, 2015)

I dunno about y'all but I'm totally buying this if this comes out on the theme store for North America.


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 27, 2015)

Ash Ketchum is cool. ;3


----------



## Weiss (May 27, 2015)

I should invest in moves like Whirlwind and Magic Coat.
This will be fun. Perhaps Haze works just as good.
All moves beneficial for every situation. Though there is a debate on who I should use. Delphox or Volcarona... Klefki should be more fun to use than Bisharp. I wanted Klefki in my team with Umbreon though to up her defenses. Ah prankster.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I should invest in moves like Whirlwind and Magic Coat.
> This will be fun. Perhaps Haze works just as good.
> All moves beneficial for every situation. Though there is a debate on who I should use. Delphox or Volcarona... Klefki should be more fun to use than Bisharp. I wanted Klefki in my team with Umbreon though to up her defenses. Ah prankster.



Downside of whirlwind is that it works like trickroom. It's has the lowest priority (-6)


----------



## Weiss (May 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Downside of whirlwind is that it works like trickroom. It's has the lowest priority (-6)


Yeah. Last move. 
I like the sound of Crobat learning haze. Issue is the buffs, and my weak defenses. Removing buffs and adding defense, its all a matter of who hits who afterward. I forgot why I love Volcarona so damn much. Beginning to remember that bug... <3
I need to mix things up. My requirements are three special attackers, three physical attackers, three speedy powerhouses, three slow defensive 'mons, are varying in types. I have six slots to do this. Bye bye Bisharp and Delphox haha.
Why do all the electric types have frail defense?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Yeah. Last move.
> I like the sound of Crobat learning haze. Issue is the buffs, and my weak defenses. Removing buffs and adding defense, its all a matter of who hits who afterward. I forgot why I love Volcarona so damn much. Beginning to remember that bug... <3
> I need to mix things up. My requirements are three special attackers, three physical attackers, three speedy powerhouses, three slow defensive 'mons, are varying in types. I have six slots to do this. Bye bye Bisharp and Delphox haha.
> Why do all the electric types have frail defense?



Learn to use intimidate like Se Jun Park


----------



## Weiss (May 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Learn to use intimidate like Se Jun Park


Honestly, I saw right through his strategy and was not impressed. I use Mega Manectric for intimidate BTW.
Which is not particularly useful in your case, you tend to rely on special attacks when boosting stats, like me.
I've merely gotten rusty, but this is quite the learning experience. I've got two choices- failure to adapt to new strategies, or manufacture the team that not only covers this slower paced fights, but battles as a whole. Its funny how much of a difference can be made by one PokÃ©mon.
My refusal to change up the setup is punishing me, so prepare for something else.
Haha. Getting back to that old self of me...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Haha. Getting back to that old self of me...



Good! Now I have a buddy who I can play and give a good challenge. Yell0w_F0x needs to up his game though. Singles is too boring for a format.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Better than filthy triples. Single battle I dominate.
Okay yeah, Klefki is very annoying from what I can see in the future. Good luck with him. As is Volcarona. Quiver Dance, Heat Wave, Bug Buzz and Roost are the best setup for her. Items... Haha no idea.
What's a good item for Klefki? Too bad Eviolite is useless to it.
My story team is quite... Defensive.
MaraMiku I have a breeding request! I'll give you a shiny too!
I need a Mudkip, Premiere Ball, Adamant with the Egg Moves Mirror Coat, Avalanche, Counter, and Curse.
There was some WiFi event with premiere ball starters... Normal ability only.
If you can get me this say... Some time in 5/28/2015 that would be grande. Three BR shinies if by then.
IVs aren't exactly necessary. But it must be an egg and male haha. Think you up for the challenge?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

Breeding complete. Ready for pick up


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Are you around?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

I'll be waiting for your response when you get this


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I dunno about y'all but I'm totally buying this if this comes out on the theme store for North America.



I had a roughly similar reaction when I saw a vendor restocking our store's TCG display and a Mega Absol EX box collection was now on it.  It's not very often I pick something up on first sight....


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Log on MikaMara


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

MikaMara are those acceptable?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

OMG So much event pokemons! I must commit harakiri


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

...That doesn't say if you liked them...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 28, 2015)

I like them very very much. Thanks!


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

No problem!
Thank you for nameless Mudkip he is perfect.
I need a name for him...


----------



## Weiss (May 29, 2015)

:Edit:
Did it myself.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2015)

Pokemon Shuffle is currently hosting a competitive stage for Venusaurite.  After the major patch (which is supposed to include, among other things, anti-cheating measures; the current leaderboard top score is about 25k as opposed to 40k-100k previously).  My first few attempts landed me a score of the high 11000's, a rank of the top 10% (as usual it seems).

But when are they going to do Charizard and Absol stages?


----------



## Weiss (May 29, 2015)

Who wants some battle ready shiny pokemon? Got too damn many I don't need.


----------



## Misomie (May 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Pokemon Shuffle is currently hosting a competitive stage for Venusaurite.  After the major patch (which is supposed to include, among other things, anti-cheating measures; the current leaderboard top score is about 25k as opposed to 40k-100k previously).  My first few attempts landed me a score of the high 11000's, a rank of the top 10% (as usual it seems).
> 
> But when are they going to do Charizard and Absol stages?



That is awesome! I knew those scores were ridiculous.


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2015)

Apparently one thing discovered is people were using the Home button to pause the game and examine their board for the best moves -- considered cheating in basically every time-based puzzle game ever.


----------



## Misomie (May 30, 2015)

I knew people did that for the Blaziken stage but I assumed comp stages disabled that.


----------



## Weiss (May 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Apparently one thing discovered is people were using the Home button to pause the game and examine their board for the best moves -- considered cheating in basically every time-based puzzle game ever.


That's so ingenious who is the lazy guy that figured to do that?


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2015)

To me it always sounded like a lot more effort went into playing like that rather than playing normally. I mean you're basically turning a minute or so of gameplay into like a five or ten minute session.


----------



## Weiss (May 30, 2015)

But are they making all the right moves?


----------



## Furtaku (May 30, 2015)

Man, the PokÃ©mon XY anime is so much better than all the series before it... For once, I genuinely believe Ash could win the League.


----------



## Weiss (May 30, 2015)

Too bad I hate Ash and Pikachu. :'-)


----------



## Furtaku (May 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Too bad I hate Ash and Pikachu. :'-)


I've always hoped that, someday, they'll replace them. Or adapt the manga.


----------



## Weiss (May 30, 2015)

Furtaku said:


> I've always hoped that, someday, they'll replace them. Or adapt the manga.


Yes. Story would be so cool through the eyes if Silver.


----------



## Stratelier (May 30, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I knew people did that for the Blaziken stage but I assumed comp stages disabled that.



Apparently they do now.  Maybe it's part of the reason that the last competitive stage (Mega Lucario round #2) was turn-limited instead of time-limited....

Anyway, over on Rumble World, when I caught a Zorua I put Fennekin, Vulpix, and Zorua as my Mii's Support Pokemon.  (Guess message here.)

Today I caught a Luxray stage boss.  On the first try.  NOT on a wobbly (I did wobbly him during the battle, but couldn't deal enough damage to finish him at that point).  And Luxray is currently my highest-ranked Pokemon.  AND it bumped my Adventurer Rank to 50.  I'd say that's two diamonds (for a Timing Stop) well spent.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 30, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I had a roughly similar reaction when I saw a vendor restocking our store's TCG display and a Mega Absol EX box collection was now on it.  It's not very often I pick something up on first sight....



I know what ye mean. I mean.. I gave in and bought it. XD








Stratadrake said:


> But when are they going to do Charizard and Absol stages?



I know right. I'm like. Why mega Venusaur? I want my mega charizard x!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2015)

I did it, I just completed the Pokedex in Pokemon Blue, over 15 years since I first got the game. [noparse][/noparse]
I needed Omanyte, Omastar and Dragonite to complete it, so I actually restarted my Pokemon Yellow file to get the Helix Fossil, trained everyone up and beat the game, then traded over the Pokemon with a link cable!


----------



## Ratical (Jun 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I did it, I just completed the Pokedex in Pokemon Blue, over 15 years since I first got the game. [noparse][/noparse]
> I needed Omanyte, Omastar and Dragonite to complete it, so I actually restarted my Pokemon Yellow file to get the Helix Fossil, trained everyone up and beat the game, then traded over the Pokemon with a link cable!



Awesome. I never filled my dex in Blue, or any game since, actually. Then again, neither did Ash and that kid's got his own show.

Everyone's talking about Fallout 4, Witcher 3, various next-gen behemoths; I'm just sitting here waiting on Super Mystery Dungeon. I adored the previous two entries. A Pokemon game where you can _be_ Pokemon? Yes, please.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2015)

So on the Mega Venusaur stage in Shuffle, I used a Complexity-1 powerup andd got a score of ... 24,442.

As if the palindromic number wasn't awesome enough, my rank (at time of the score) was _exactly_ 300th out of 110k US players.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I did it, I just completed the Pokedex in Pokemon Blue, over 15 years since I first got the game. [noparse][/noparse]
> I needed Omanyte, Omastar and Dragonite to complete it, so I actually restarted my Pokemon Yellow file to get the Helix Fossil, trained everyone up and beat the game, then traded over the Pokemon with a link cable!


...Am I losing salt? :'-)


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations, Rob! ^^


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 5, 2015)

I caught a shiny polar vivillon in one of the friend safaris I have access to, but since I bred one a while back I sent this one into the wonder trade system. I got a shiny Hoenn heatran in return o_o Caught at lvl 50, trained to lvl 100


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone up for a multi-battle with me and Yellow?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Awesome. I never filled my dex in Blue, or any game since, actually. Then again, neither did Ash and that kid's got his own show.





Weiss said:


> ...Am I losing salt? :'-)





Ariosto said:


> Congratulations, Rob! ^^


Thanks guys. [noparse][/noparse]

I think I'm going to pick up Alpha Sapphire today, since it's left me in the mood to play even more Pokemon. I mean, I play Shuffle and Rumble World every day, but... you can't have too much Pokemon, yeah?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I mean, I play Shuffle and Rumble World every day, but... you can't have too much Pokemon, yeah?



Speaking of which, last I saw you in Rumble World, you got two of your messages mixed up.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it was funny. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I did it, I just completed the Pokedex in Pokemon Blue, over 15 years since I first got the game.
> I needed Omanyte, Omastar and Dragonite to complete it, so I actually restarted my Pokemon Yellow file to get the Helix Fossil, trained everyone up and beat the game, then traded over the Pokemon with a link cable!



That's how I did Red years ago. I was fortunate enough to have a GBA with Ruby alongside my GBC. Then I did the same with Leaf Green and Fire Red using my sister's DS.

Not sure how I feel about Kanto being the only pokÃ©dex I completed, though.

I'd like to complete RSE and GSC, but it means I'd have to emulate, and I have no means of trading. The dual-version thing sucks balls.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> The dual-version thing sucks balls.



It's a marketing strategy. It feeds more mouth XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's a marketing strategy. It feeds more mouth XD



That's true, yeah. It's a lot less painful now that you can just trade whatever online and find out you've got what you wanted after getting back from taking a shit.

Anyway, I missed out on PDP as well as BW/BW2. 

How's trading for those games? Still active? What about ORAS?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> How's trading for those games? Still active? What about ORAS?



It's too easy it hurts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It's too easy it hurts.



So PDP and BW are good for trades? Splendid


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2015)

Wifi is no longer compatible with DS and Wii games


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Wifi is no longer compatible with DS and Wii games



i will never be a pokÃ©mon master :[


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> i will never be a pokÃ©mon master :[


 You can with ORAS

But then again there are too many masters there XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can with ORAS
> 
> But then again there are too many masters there XD



How is such a feat possible?

Actually nevermind, its impossible to 100% the entire list of all pokÃ©mon ever. Thanks to event pokÃ©mans and exclusive shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2015)

I picked up Alpha Sapphire yesterday. I have been trying to refrain from playing too much. [noparse][/noparse] Definitely playing more casually than I did with Y, not sure if it's worth trying to 100% the game since a lot of it is the same content as XY... but I might just do it anyway.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> How is such a feat possible?
> 
> Actually nevermind, its impossible to 100% the entire list of all pokÃ©mon ever. Thanks to event pokÃ©mans and exclusive shit.



You can always ask me for events. I have shit tons of them.
Shinies and Event Pokemon's are like our currency. 

Would you believe I traded a shiny charmander for a trash rotom? Shit like that can happen XD


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I thought it was funny. [noparse][/noparse]



I found the "I need an adult" funny. 
And congrats btw on the PokÃ©dex.  



Schwimmwagen said:


> That's how I did Red years ago. I was fortunate enough to have a GBA with Ruby alongside my GBC. Then I did the same with Leaf Green and Fire Red using my sister's DS.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about Kanto being the only pokÃ©dex I completed, though.
> 
> I'd like to complete RSE and GSC, but it means I'd have to emulate, and I have no means of trading. The dual-version thing sucks balls.





Schwimmwagen said:


> How is such a feat possible?
> 
> Actually nevermind, its impossible to 100% the entire list of all pokÃ©mon ever. Thanks to event pokÃ©mans and exclusive shit.



I actually never completed any PokÃ©dex before xy. I didn't have access to reading back in the day so I could never get it done even if I wanted to. 

Tho thanks to the trading on 3ds, i finally completed my xy PokÃ©dex.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks. [noparse][/noparse] I like to change up my messages every so often so that hopefully grinding is less tedious for my friends. :S

Speaking of the free games, my rank in the Venusaurite competition is 18253... uhhh, I think I'm in trouble, hahahaha
I think I will use the Complexity -1 'cause I think I'll be knocked out otherwise.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Tho thanks to the trading on 3ds, i finally completed my xy PokÃ©dex.



It will never be completed if you don't have volcanion and hoopa, both of which have not yet been released.

I only need those two to ultimately complete my pokedex


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It will never be completed if you don't have volcanion and hoopa, both of which have not yet been released.
> 
> I only need those two to ultimately complete my pokedex


I mean really, in that case your Pokedex will never be complete because you're not considering possible DLC and future generations


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> future generations



Ah yes... That is true. Although I'll still do my best to "catch them all" XD

Rumors of Gen 7 leaking. A region based inspired by canada.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Thanks. [noparse][/noparse] I like to change up my messages every so often so that hopefully grinding is less tedious for my friends. :S
> 
> Speaking of the free games, my rank in the Venusaurite competition is 18253... uhhh, I think I'm in trouble, hahahaha
> I think I will use the Complexity -1 'cause I think I'll be knocked out otherwise.



I used up one earlier since I was already in the 19000s
got myself up to 4000s now. So I should be safe when it over in a few hours. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> It will never be completed if you don't have volcanion and hoopa, both of which have not yet been released.
> 
> I only need those two to ultimately complete my pokedex



I don't really consider unreleased pokemon as part of the PokÃ©dex.  Hehe. I mean. If they aren't even out as legit pokemon, why would ye count em as part of the dex. Being part of the code doesn't necessarily mean it should count to completion. It's not like they show up as "?" In the in game dex. I'll prolly be begging again tho for gamestop codes when they do release it. Haha. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

I heard they're gonna be released when the movie comes out.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

Only hoopa and just for japan for now. Tho I'm waiting for the English version of it. Hehe. 

No official word for volcanion yet.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 7, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Only hoopa and just for japan for now. Tho I'm waiting for the English version of it. Hehe.
> 
> No official word for volcanion yet.




Really? I asked my pokefriends in japan and they haven't gotten one yet


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

Well the movie won't be out in Japan till July.  So that's until next month.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Being part of the code doesn't necessarily mean it should count to completion. It's not like they show up as "?" In the in game dex.


Actually they do, but only if they're not the last ones on the list.

Not coincidentally, this is why the National Pokedex needs to be split between event species and regular species (like how in the TCG, promo cards have separate numbering from each expansion set), because it's silly to get the Diploma when there are visible holes in the numbering.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't encountered that yet. But I guess that's a good thing then. My ocd won't let me rest. Haha.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2015)

I heard there's a bug in Gen 5 where if you have Genesect (#649) but not Meloetta (#648 ) or Keldeo (#647), you won't get your Gen 5 diploma.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 8, 2015)

Testing new things, I really like Meowstic.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2015)

New extended trailer for Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is out in Japan now.  Rumor has it that the personality quiz is coming back!  (My wager is that you'll still have the option to select a Pokemon manually if you want to.)  Waiting for English trailer to confirm.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 10, 2015)

I never liked that manually stuff... I liked being Meowth.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 10, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> New extended trailer for Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is out in Japan now.  Rumor has it that the personality quiz is coming back!  (My wager is that you'll still have the option to select a Pokemon manually if you want to.)  Waiting for English trailer to confirm.



[video=youtube;S8nnxYvwrhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8nnxYvwrhQ[/video]

I thought the quiz was a neat idea, but I could take or leave it. But hey, nothing wrong with more features!

If this game ends of being at least mostly as good as Explorers it'll be the bomb-diggity. Probably my most anticipated 3DS games ATM. I just love the whole concept of both being a pokemon and being put in in this crazy kinda-dark out of universe world.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2015)

Eyy!
I'm putting together a Fairy monotype team for a tournament with a few friends. Has anybody got a baby Marill with Belly Drum and Aqua Jet?
I have a few HA things I could give in return, like Protean Froakies, Impostor Ditto, Contrary Shuckle and Unburden Swirlix bred to have Belly Drum. Go ahead and ask me if there's something you're looking for.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 10, 2015)

Explorers of Time/Darkness had the best ending ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2015)

So I challenged myself in Soul Silver by depositing the starter and using wild pokemon only. 

Really satisfying because the starter is really powerful and easily levelled, now I don't have that advantage and it feels like I have to use strategy over stats. I just fought the second gym and the rival despite being heavily underlevelled.

Feels good beating a a Lv.18 Bayleef with a  Lv.12 Beedrill.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 14, 2015)

So much for hoping my next MM wouldn't be as much of a pain as yanma was... Snover is at 2,300 eggs and still being stubborn


----------



## Ratical (Jun 17, 2015)

So even though it wasn't in Nintendo's E3 panel, the Big N quietly snuck a new trailer for Super Mystery Dungeon out. Even after all the bombshells at this year's show, I'm still really looking forward to this.

[video=youtube;GPQW-qc67pE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPQW-qc67pE[/video]

I like cute things, sue me. 

Also, the 20th anniversary is next year, even if this fact was ignored at the show. Hope GF/Nintendo celebrate right.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm kinda looking forward to it too.  Some things about the cover:
- Depicts all 20 confirmed starter Pokemon.
- Midform and fully evolved starters are shown wearing some kind of crown shaped necklace; the unevolved ones are wearing scarves.
- Charizard Y for the win!

And other details from the trailer:
- Personality quiz to return (it is presumed you can still pick your starter directly if you don't like the quiz results)
- Plot involves something about legendary Pokemon being turned to stone?
- World Map apparently used for travel between locations, via Lapras
- Your character's scarf is even reflected in-game.

And I would love it if evolving your main character(s) isn't limited to the postgame this time around.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 23, 2015)

Caught a shiny meditite in the friend safari... I have two already so I certainly don't need it. Hasty nature, max IVs in ATK and SpATK, Pure Power ability. Anybody want her?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 23, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm kinda looking forward to it too.  Some things about the cover:
> - Depicts all 20 confirmed starter Pokemon.
> - Midform and fully evolved starters are shown wearing some kind of crown shaped necklace; the unevolved ones are wearing scarves.
> - Charizard Y for the win!
> ...



Don't forget that the lapras map looks like red/bue's map. ;D

Plus that starter image is going to be a new theme~


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm blasting through Alpha Sapphire. [noparse][/noparse] I'm in the post game after an absurdly long (but super fun) main story. I've been thinking about building a competitive team, this time around I am not going to focus on using favorites, but what works best.


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 23, 2015)

This new Mystery Dungeon game seems great! I didn't get Gates to Infinity due to few player/partner Pokemon choices and being spoiled that one of my favorite legendaries killed one of my favorite non-legendaries. :V But this certainly seems interesting and there's more than just around 5 Pokemon choices!  Looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm blasting through Alpha Sapphire. [noparse][/noparse] I'm in the post game after an absurdly long (but super fun) main story. I've been thinking about building a competitive team, this time around I am not going to focus on using favorites, but what works best.



I think delta episode has one of the best story telling in a pokemon game. That and Matt.  XD

And I've never beaten yer team from xy and yer changing up to a competitive team. Now I won't get a chance. Haha.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2015)

Well we haven't exactly played too much against each other, and my team in XY WAS competitive. The worst Pokemon on that team were still UU tier at least, and I also used OU and Uber tier Pokemon (M-Lucario) as well. 
The nice thing about getting back into things is that, looking at the Battle Spot singles rankings, that environment has changed very little from XY. The only thing from ORAS that pops up even occasionally is Mega Salamence. Smogon's analyses are a lot more developed since XY came out, and the official Pokemon site even has articles that analyze the competitive scene, which makes it really easy to figure out how to approach team building.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 23, 2015)

Fun times even if ww did just battlet twice. Lol. I couldn't help but think I might have beaten ye if I just predicted well enough. Tho I still kinda suck at it.
And sorry. I meant that yer gonna be changing up to an even more powerful competitive team. I've actually changed up to a completely mono fire type team now. Tho I can prolly still use my old xy team for oras battles. Pangoro gets awesome moves now!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2015)

You can play me anytime, even if I'm still building my team. More than anything, it's about having fun, especially if it's with a friend. Single type teams are cool, it is really fun to battle when you impose limitations on yourself, and it makes winning that much better. 

Laying out the notes for the team I'm going to make, I remember a big problem I had when I was building my XY team. There's a -lot- of different formats. The team I'm building now is for a 3v3 set, but a lot of people like playing 6v6, the official tournament style is 4v4 doubles, and then there's Smogon rules, and battles without item or Pokemon limitations. You can't build a good team to deal with all of those formats, and it's a huge ordeal to have knowledge of how every format works, and to build teams around each one. It can be really frustrating to be challenged in a certain format, and having to use a team that wasn't designed for it. But is alleviating that frustration worth the time investment it takes?


----------



## Ratical (Jun 23, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> This new Mystery Dungeon game seems great! I didn't get Gates to Infinity due to few player/partner Pokemon choices and being spoiled that one of my favorite legendaries killed one of my favorite non-legendaries. :V



Same with me. Gates just looked... I dunno, unfinished? It was missing way too many 'mons for me to be interested. But with this one you can make a dream team, so I'm all about that.

Hunger's back too, which was weirdly left out of the last one.

[video=youtube;NInmnw7ShjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NInmnw7ShjY[/video]

(Nintendo's not paying me for all these promotional vids, but I'd do it for free anyway.)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 24, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You can play me anytime, even if I'm still building my team. More than anything, it's about having fun, especially if it's with a friend. Single type teams are cool, it is really fun to battle when you impose limitations on yourself, and it makes winning that much better.
> 
> Laying out the notes for the team I'm going to make, I remember a big problem I had when I was building my XY team. There's a -lot- of different formats. The team I'm building now is for a 3v3 set, but a lot of people like playing 6v6, the official tournament style is 4v4 doubles, and then there's Smogon rules, and battles without item or Pokemon limitations. You can't build a good team to deal with all of those formats, and it's a huge ordeal to have knowledge of how every format works, and to build teams around each one. It can be really frustrating to be challenged in a certain format, and having to use a team that wasn't designed for it. But is alleviating that frustration worth the time investment it takes?



Cool. I'll take ye up in that. 
As far as teams, I think a 6v6 team can work as a 3v3 team too. I use mine for both formats. It's basically the same format just shorter anyways.

And if ye ask me, if ye want to aim for pokemon master, I think it's worth the time and effort to learn all formats and make individual teams for em. I'm sure it'd be hard to make a team to cater to all formats. Rather than hard, it might even be impossible. 
Tho I think a singles team can work for 3v3, 6v6, and inverse battles and maybe even rotation battles. I'm not familiar with the metagameS for those formats tho.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2015)

3v3 and 6v6 are pretty different IMO. In 3v3, the team preview can practically decide the match on its own, you won't have enough Pokemon to cover every situation, and entry hazards are a lot less effective.

For my 3v3 team I decided on Garchomp, Mega Gengar, and Porygon2 for my standard team, with Rotom-W, Talonflame and Ferrothorn being there to take care of certain threats if necessary. Ferrothorn's the only one that's not in the top 12 most frequently used (according to the Pokemon site), but I wanted him to handle Breloom.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess that is true. I don't worry about the team review that much unkess i see a weather inducer cuz I always kinda expect the opposing trainer to go with pokemon I'm generally weak to like the usual tyranitar or Greninja.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 24, 2015)

I always spend way too much time on the team preview. Sometimes I'll take notes because I have the memory of a goldfish. [noparse][/noparse] I really like that aspect of matches, especially since I like using Zoroark


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 24, 2015)

Zoroark can be really misleading. Mind play at its best.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't suppose anyone could give me a hand evolving a pink magmar? I have the hold item; I just need someone to trade with


----------



## Weiss (Jun 26, 2015)

Whoa Rob is on the competitive scene again?
I wish I could help Cyber but alas my games, they are missing.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 26, 2015)

I can help, Cyberra.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 26, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I can help, Cyberra.



 

I have to add you to my friends list... Just a sec

^_^ Added you


----------



## Misomie (Jun 26, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I have to add you to my friends list... Just a sec
> 
> ^_^ Added you



Had to make room. Ready when you are.


----------



## Cyberra (Jun 26, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Had to make room. Ready when you are.



 Thank you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 26, 2015)

We ought to play competative. SirRob is back in the scene again


----------



## Misomie (Jun 26, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Thank you



No problem :3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We ought to play competative. SirRob is back in the scene again


I'd be happy to play you anytime.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

I want multi battle. Me and Yellow_Fox vs You and Weiss or Misomie


----------



## Weiss (Jun 30, 2015)

I still haven't fought you after that horrendous defeat.
Still not used to slow teams.
I would love to incorporate a Zoroark in my team, but the lack of tail sways me from his design.
I really haven't touched Pokemon in a while though. Busy training my body for me Air Force haha. I would love to fight. SirRob (shouldn't) think I'm cheating either, I haven't taken the time to shiny breed despite the Oval Charm and Shiny Charm being in my bag lol.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry about that. I was being too dramatic when that happened. I need to work on not taking games too seriously.

If we do have a multi battle, I did import my battle maison team from XY, so I can confidently say I wouldn't be holding anyone back. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been trying to figure out how to calculate the probability of hatching 5 IV Pokemon using the Destiny Knot, and thinking I probably should've saved the notes from my math classes

There's a Destiny Knot calculator online and I just have no idea how it comes up with the probability, I am such a dummy. This is a kids game! I would be thankful if someone showed me the formula, if only to sate my curiosity. 

I finished breeding today. Tomorrow I will work on EV training and grinding, and then my team will be ready for action! I'd be excited if I wasn't so tired.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 1, 2015)

Destiny Knot calculator? I've managed to hatch plenty of 5IV and 6IV pokemon without calculating anything. I put the 'mon I want to breed in with my ditto and stat-check every batch until I find out with the ability I want and more max IVs than its parent. Then I put that one in the daycare and continue breeding my way up to good IVs. It's worked for me just fine.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to calculate the probability of hatching 5 IV Pokemon using the Destiny Knot, and thinking I probably should've saved the notes from my math classes.


What are the parents?

E.g. if you have two parents each with 3IVs (non overlapping) then this means that:
- The baby will inherit five of their IVs
- Each IV inherited has a 50% chance of coming from the flawless parent

So the overall probability of inheriting 5IVs is 1 in 32.

But there's also a 1 / 32 chance of the non-inherited stat being flawless, right?  If that happens, the baby only needs to inherit 4IVs from its parents (a 1 in 16 probability).  However, to avoid overlapping scenarios we should assume that the baby will inherit _exactly_ 4IVs.  Out of 32 ways the baby can inherit its IVs, 5 of these involve the baby inheriting 4 flawless stats and 1 flawed stat.  So the odds of this are (5 / 32) * (1 / 32) or (5 / 1024).

Now we can add them together, and the total of either one happening is 37 / 1024 a.k.a. 3.6% or 1 in 27.

And 1 in 27 means that if you hatch a box full of 30 such eggs, you should have a 66% certainty of finding a 5IV baby among the brood.

(Trivia: Because for x trials of a 1-in-x probability, there's a roughly 1/e or ~37% chance of the desired outcome never happening.)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> What are the parents?
> 
> E.g. if you have two parents each with 3IVs (non overlapping) then this means that:
> - The baby will inherit five of their IVs
> ...


The first bit makes sense to me, and I understand the chance of having a naturally flawless stat, although I'm getting a little confused at rest. :S The calculator also has different probabilities for the scenario you're setting up, and there is also the factor of getting a certain combination of IVs, rather than just 5 IVs in any stat. I think I'm gonna have to give this another look in the morning, hah. [noparse][/noparse] Thank you for laying out the scenario and doing calculations for me, it's very helpful in getting me to understand this math thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> The first bit makes sense to me, and I understand the chance of having a naturally flawless stat, although I'm getting a little confused at rest. :S The calculator also has different probabilities for the scenario you're setting up, and there is also the factor of getting a certain combination of IVs, rather than just 5 IVs in any stat. I think I'm gonna have to give this another look in the morning, hah. [noparse][/noparse] Thank you for laying out the scenario and doing calculations for me, it's very helpful in getting me to understand this math thing.


Considering the calculator actually maps out all the spreads and organizes them into groups by flawless/not, their numbers are correct, but I have no idea why mine should not match up.  E.g. I set up a run with parents having 3 non-overlapping IVs and a 5IV goal and got a distinctly 7 / 1024 result.  I looked at the spreads and every scenario was properly accounted for, too.

As for that last part, the certainty of it happening by a specific number of trials is easy to calculate: 1 minus the probability of it NOT happening exponentiated by your number of trials.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

Are you saying the calculator is matching up with your calculations? Or are you wondering why it's not matching up on your end?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Fast solution. Ask me to breed you a pokemon egg with perfect IV. Just hatch the damn thing and you have a 6IV pokemon with your name on it


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the offer, but it's faster for me to do it on my own.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Only takes me 20 minutes max XD

I'm at work though


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

My team's ready. Took it out for a little test run... pretty darn happy with its performance. I think this is the sort of team that would get people angry.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

I need help evolving a haunter

XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm playing right now, so I can help


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Ohh that's quick XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah Pokemon's one of those 'play while on the computer' games


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

I have yet to witness the full power of SirRob, I'm sort of scared to battle against you XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

Fear the Pokemon, not me. I'm not that good at the game, I'm just using good Pokemon. I'm better at Smash Bros than I am Pokemon, and I suck at Smash Bros! If we had the same team, you'd probably win most of the time.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

XD

OK... We should set up a multibattle 
When is the best time for you SirRob?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a part time job without a set schedule. I can't really say what time would be best for me unless you had a specific day in mind.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Saturday 6PM EST

I'm just waiting for Misomie/Weiss/Strata to join XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

That should be fine, my shift ends at 5:30 so I should be home by then.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome! I wish you can partner with Misomie... you two seem like a tandem XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Are you saying the calculator is matching up with your calculations? Or are you wondering why it's not matching up on your end?


It's not matching up on my end. The calculator uses a bottom-up approach while I was calculating things from the top down.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe the calculator's wrong, or maybe there's some other factor going on? :S


----------



## Misomie (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't have an up to date team, lol. My current group is pretty much pure UU (and it's an outdated team). I do have an idea in the works though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Maybe the calculator's wrong, or maybe there's some other factor going on? :S



The calculator isn't wrong by any means. Consider that when Destiny Knot is involved:
- One of the six stats is not inherited (6 combinations)
- The non-inherited stat receives a random value from 0-31 (32 combinations)

6 * 32 = 192, right?  Thus, if you have a pair of 5IV parents with matching IVs, you have a 1-in-192 (or 0.5208%) chance of getting a 6IV baby.  The calculator agrees with this.

Now let's take the case of two 3IV parents with non-overlapping IVs.  If you want a 6IV baby, first there's the 1-in-32 chance of the non inherited stat being flawless.  Each of the five inherited stats has a 50% chance of coming from the flawless parent (50% across five stats = 1 in 32.  The 1-in-6 chance from the previous example does not apply here because every inherited stat has a chance to be flawless).  32 * 32 = 1024, so you have a 1-in-1024 (or 0.0977%) chance of getting a 6IV baby from these two parents.  The calculator agrees with this too.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2015)

[yt]2-VsoiFX4HQ[/yt]

WHY AREN'T YOU ZOROARK


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2015)

Charizard fires it up!

[video=youtube;-ItWRUFTTog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItWRUFTTog[/video]

(And Charizard X hype. Boo!)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me evolve a kadabra?


----------



## Misomie (Jul 3, 2015)

Too bad Mara's not on right now, lol. Anyone want to help evolve my Scyther? Already have the Metal Coat on her. Also, can you let her learn Bullet Punch in exchange for Leer? (None of the other moves though)


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Too bad Mara's not on right now, lol. Anyone want to help evolve my Scyther? Already have the Metal Coat on her. Also, can you let her learn Bullet Punch in exchange for Leer? (None of the other moves though)



I'll help you evolve scyther if you'll help me evolve spritzee


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I'll help you evolve scyther if you'll help me evolve spritzee



Yeah, totally. :3


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, totally. :3



Online and ready when you are ^^


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Online and ready when you are ^^



Thankies. Now to train her and the rest of the team. :3


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Thankies. Now to train her and the rest of the team. :3



Have any of her female offspring/siblings lurking about? I was gonna look for a scyther to breed shiny when I've cleared my MMing queue a bit


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Have any of her female offspring/siblings lurking about? I was gonna look for a scyther to breed shiny when I've cleared my MMing queue a bit



Yeah, I was going to give some away. I hit 5IVs fairly quickly so I was going to breed more later but I do have some 3IVs and 4IVed cuties left.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Yeah, I was going to give some away. I hit 5IVs fairly quickly so I was going to breed more later but I do have some 3IVs and 4IVed cuties left.



^_^ Thank you!

That lady-snover should breed some kick-ass offspring, too ^_^


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> ^_^ Thank you!
> 
> That lady-snover should breed some kick-ass offspring, too ^_^


Mhm, enjoy. :3

Will do. I don't have plans for a team involving one yet but maybe for a future team.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

Misomie! I compel you to team up with SirRob and fight me and yellow fox!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Misomie! I compel you to team up with SirRob and fight me and yellow fox!



My current battle team isn't all that strong nor are they designed for double battle. I mean I can give it a shot but no guarantees on how well they'd do.

Still need that trade evo done?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

I used GTS to trade from my ORAS to Pokemon X
Risky but it still works.

SirRob is a competitive pokemon battler so am I
Yellow fox rarely play competitively so that should even out XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2015)

I am here, if the match needs to be postponed let me know, because I've got some errands to do


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

No... I'm here.. I'm just asking Garth if he's interested in multibattles

Garth's FC: 1392 6533 3652


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 4, 2015)

well. im online now. ready when ye guys are.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

Garth is ready... XD

BTW Garth only have pokemon X so we have to adjust


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll get on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

Can you add me on skype sirrob?

Mikazuki.marazhu


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't really use Skype too much, why, are you guys communicating on there or something?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

Yup XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2015)

Good game, that was fun [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

Well... fox was terrible


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 4, 2015)

man. the first abttle was scary. XD  
thunder wave really did a thing. XD


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2015)

Garth did a really good job. Sorry for bringing Ferrothorn, I was anticipating Smeargle having Spore, so I wanted something to absorb it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 4, 2015)

I really wish we could save that first game replay.. that paralyze chance is too OP


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 4, 2015)

man you two are actually quite hard to battle. dual screens really sucks. XD 
and im glad ferrothorn is 4x weak to fire. all my pokemon are fire type. hehe.

i  was actually comtemplating on passho or lum berry. wish i just went with lum. passho didnt do shit on that +1 waterfall. XD


----------



## Misomie (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone have a HA female Gible or co in either a Dusk or Luxury ball? Going to start my next breeding project and m only female HA one is in a pokeball.

Edit: Wooooooow. Just started hatching pidgeys and the very first female (second egg) hatched perfectly. All six IVs. The ditto is 6IVed but the mother was just sent over from a random catch on SoulSilver. Talk about a rare hatch, lol.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 5, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Anyone have a HA female Gible or co in either a Dusk or Luxury ball? Going to start my next breeding project and m only female HA one is in a pokeball.
> 
> Edit: Wooooooow. Just started hatching pidgeys and the very first female (second egg) hatched perfectly. All six IVs. The ditto is 6IVed but the mother was just sent over from a random catch on SoulSilver. Talk about a rare hatch, lol.



Don't have one currently but can catch one pretty easily... I have a couple of gabite safaris

*Edit: *Got one if you still need one


----------



## Misomie (Jul 6, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Don't have one currently but can catch one pretty easily... I have a couple of gabite safaris
> 
> *Edit: *Got one if you still need one



I remembered that I was able to find one on dex nav. Hunted for an hour and found one. Thanks though. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey, could anyone give me a bit of advice?
I was thinking about getting myself a Chatot. I was thinking something like this:

Timid
Evs piled into Speed and Special Attack

Boomburst
Chatter
Substitute
Nasty Plot

The plan would be to throw in a Chatter, and then using their switch-out or confusion to set up with a Substitute and Nasty Plot. 
I mean, I like Chatot and I wanna use it in a high-level team, but if I do am I gonna get my arse handed to me on a plate?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 7, 2015)

With the current meta? I doubt it will shine through... Not unless people are willing to keep it under NU tier.

But man that boomburst has 140 power.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> With the current meta? I doubt it will shine through... Not unless people are willing to keep it under NU tier.
> 
> But man that boomburst has 140 power.



Heh, yeah I had a feeling. Since it's practically the only thing anyone ever does with Chatot, it'd be easy to counter. Especially seeing as it's such a frail pokemon. Anything scarfed or particularly fast could kill this thing straight away.
But hey, it was a fun idea. I kinda enjoy silly gimmick strategies. Things like Belly Drum Unburden Slurpuff.


----------



## Silver64 (Jul 7, 2015)

Okay, completely oddball question thrown into the mix: How does one get started in competitive Pokemon raising and battling?


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 7, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Heh, yeah I had a feeling. Since it's practically the only thing anyone ever does with Chatot, it'd be easy to counter. Especially seeing as it's such a frail pokemon. Anything scarfed or particularly fast could kill this thing straight away.
> But hey, it was a fun idea. I kinda enjoy silly gimmick strategies. Things like Belly Drum Unburden Slurpuff.



As much as its easy to counter, it can also mean it'd be easy to predict which pokemon yer opponent might go with. I generally go with the pokemon I like and try to work my team around it. Yer problem will be with its defenses. So ye might want to consider having screens on yer teammates. Might be good in doubles tho with rage powder/follow me support. Nasty plot + boomburst would definitely hurt. 



Silver64 said:


> Okay, completely oddball question thrown into the mix: How does one get started in competitive Pokemon raising and battling?



Well first off is deciding what kind of team ye want. Ye can review some of the most commonly used pokemon in tournaments on the pokemon global link site. And go from there. Ye need to learn how match up some types and abilities and movesets and items to create a well balanced team. Or ye can just be like me and go completely monotype. XD 

As for breeding, there are a lot of sites that offer in. Just google search and you'll find one in no time.  Here's one. 

http://animeyume.com/blog/2015/02/04/a-beginners-guide-to-competitive-pokemon-battling/

Smogon also has an intensive guide on competitive battling so ye should check it out. I personally don't like using smogon rulings cuz i find it too restrictive. But ye should still check it out anyways. Since thye cover the metagame pretty well.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 8, 2015)

Shame I died when all the fun was happening lol.
I (think I) wanna play against one of you guys. Alas, I've neglected the games for Smash and Animal Crossing. :'-)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2015)

We can have another round.

This time Skype is required to communicate and smogon rules apply


----------



## Weiss (Jul 8, 2015)

No thanks haha.
I stopped with Smogon after Aegislash.
I have some spare BR/Shiny PokÃ©mon, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2015)

No you're scared! HAHAH! XD


----------



## Weiss (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sure most of my favourites are banned.
I take no pleasure in that. I understand legendaries, not going to use those, but if things like Aegislash and possibly Volcarona are not within my area, sorry I will have to decline. I merely battle with my favourites, excluding legends.

I really like Meowstic, anyone have Thunder Wave?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 8, 2015)

I should really get back into POKEMON , I had a Y save on the 4th gym I think but kinda stopped playing after that , all I remember is that I have a murkrow with ridiculous speed and a ..whatever fennekins 2nd form is with an everyone.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey, I just found something pretty awesome that might help you people with building teams.
There's an app on Google Play called PokeType. You can put together a team and it outputs all of the defensive strengths and weaknesses, you can search for Pokemon with specific type combinations, rank pokemon by stats, calculate IVs, look at natures, item locations, horde hotpots, and all the good stuff.
Basically, I've spent all afternoon trying to put together the best team possible with pokemon I like, trying different combinations again and again, and I've finally come up with something cool.

With that in mind, might anyone here perhaps maybe be able to help me get my hands on a Hidden Ability Dratini? 
There are plenty of HA things I can give in return, like Noibat, Gabite and Shelgon.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 10, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> With that in mind, might anyone here perhaps maybe be able to help me get my hands on a Hidden Ability Dratini?
> There are plenty of HA things I can give in return, like Noibat, Gabite and Shelgon.



Well if ye still need one, i have an extra male HA dratini with extremespeed i can give ye.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 10, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Well if ye still need one, i have an extra male HA dratini with extremespeed i can give ye.



Ooh, sounds awesome! Thanks a load.
Can you PM me when you're on and ready?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 10, 2015)

My shiny HA dragonite (with extreme speed needs a home)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 10, 2015)

If no on else wants him, then I suppose I could give him a home.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 10, 2015)

Shiny Dragonite looks like a booger


----------



## Weiss (Jul 12, 2015)

I remember naming my Dragonite Chawizawd or something along those lines. I was so mean to it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 12, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I remember naming my Dragonite Chawizawd or something along those lines. I was so mean to it.



I called it Flump.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 12, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I called it Flump.


I never liked Dragonite's design... I really like its previous evos and it makes no sense how you got Chawizawd from Dragonair.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 12, 2015)

I think dragonite is hot. XD

Oh look opening cinematic for pokken tournament. Out in arcades in Thursday in Japan.  
[video=youtube_share;lx54O8QUKLI]http://youtu.be/lx54O8QUKLI[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Jul 12, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I think dragonite is hot. XD
> 
> Oh look opening cinematic for pokken tournament. Out in arcades in Thursday in Japan.
> [video=youtube_share;lx54O8QUKLI]http://youtu.be/lx54O8QUKLI[/video]


Haha I have no room to judge. Still, I wanted something more...
Majestic and graceful. Instead I got him. Lol

Arcanine needs a buff.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 13, 2015)

Gosh, to believe that it might take over a year for Pokken Tournament to get not only a console release, but an international one at that....*sigh*

I really want to play that game!!!!!


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 14, 2015)

Anybody have a female HA anorith in a dream ball with the egg moves Rapid Spin and Knock Off, that they wouldn't mind parting with?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll see if a group has one, Cyberra.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I'll see if a group has one, Cyberra.



Thanks ^_^


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 15, 2015)

I wanna go back to playing pokemanzz... ;;^;;


----------



## Weiss (Jul 16, 2015)

Got it Cyber gotta wait until tomorrow though okay?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Got it Cyber gotta wait until tomorrow though okay?



OK ^^


----------



## Weiss (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I am late was training GSDs all day.
I am here Cyberra. You are still in my FC roster.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Sorry I am late was training GSDs all day.
> I am here Cyberra. You are still in my FC roster.



I'm here ^_^ Just lemme sign back in... Was offline for a while

Online and ready


----------



## Weiss (Jul 16, 2015)

Back on! Its flawless and BR BTW.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 16, 2015)

^_^ Thank you


----------



## Weiss (Jul 16, 2015)

No problem. So I want to have a pokemon that reminds me of Emporer Ing from Metroid Prime 2: Echoes...
Who fits that description?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 17, 2015)

I have no idea... I never played Metroid ^_^;;;;


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/powerlisting/images/1/12/Emperor_Ing.png/revision/latest?cb=20150706232333

I doubt I'll find one though!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

MikaMara wanna do some more breeding for me? Usual deal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2015)

Use the form XD


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

The form?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2015)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/130426-The-Pokemon-Thread/page343


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

The lazy man's nemesis ngh.
Lol no worries though I ended up finding what I needed in the bank.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey, I've just put together a new team. Who wants to try and beat me up?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2015)

I can try if you want.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I can try if you want.



Awesome. I'm on, let's do it!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2015)

I'll get on now


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2015)

Maybe I could try something out too. I'm rusty and need to test some things. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2015)

Your team looks good! You would have beaten me if you factored in Porygon2's ability. It looks like you're using Smogon's rules, so I think I have an advantage there, too.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'll get on now



Oh man, that battle was amazing! The best I've had in such a long time. And it was close as hell!
Good game, man. Good game. Well done.

Edit: Nah, but I do use smogon for strategy reference. I still threw the Uber Mawile in there for good measure.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh, Mawile's uber now..? That sounds like a result of banning everything above it, hahaha
Your team has some unusual movesets, the surprise factor really benefits your team. Your lead does a lot to help out your team, as well. My Garchomp couldn't do a thing. 
Glad you enjoyed it, I did too. We should battle again some time. : )


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 18, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Maybe I could try something out too. I'm rusty and need to test some things. :3



Agh, I would, but I'm sharing a room with someone tonight and he isn't too keen on being kept awake. Tomorrow though, if you're up for it, I'm totally down for a battle.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2015)

Diancie is being distributed online from the 24th to the 27th in NA and EU. I'm stoked 'cause the first Diancie event was when I wasn't actively playing Pokemon, and I ended up missing the GameStop distribution.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 20, 2015)

Dingo want some leftovers I have? They are shiny and BR, however... Not all pokemon will make it in my team. :-3
I'm thinking of making a team of some of my favourites while also being average... How does Umbreon, Meowstic, Swampert, Manectric, Volcarona, and Dusclops sound?
(Seriously though someone take these extras I have)


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 21, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Dingo want some leftovers I have? They are shiny and BR, however... Not all pokemon will make it in my team. :-3
> I'm thinking of making a team of some of my favourites while also being average... How does Umbreon, Meowstic, Swampert, Manectric, Volcarona, and Dusclops sound?
> (Seriously though someone take these extras I have)



Heh, I appreciate the offer and all, but it's probably not worth giving them to me. I've got a box filled with old competitive fighters I've retired, and I've just made a new main team full of pretty awesome things.
Speaking of which, later on we should totally have that battle I couldn't do the other day.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 21, 2015)

Aye, doubles fine?
What's your FC?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ooh, I don't know. I mean, I never made this team with doubles in mind.

1977-0255-2764
I'll be eating soon though, so it'll either have to be right now or a bit later.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 21, 2015)

Name: Foxxy 0877 3606 4551

Not sure of anything.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 21, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Ooh, I don't know. I mean, I never made this team with doubles in mind.
> 
> 1977-0255-2764
> I'll be eating soon though, so it'll either have to be right now or a bit later.


Sorry going to have to be later... Migraines of the ninth level kicked in.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got my 3dsxl today and OmegaRuby with it my Friend code 3497-3032-7412


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ive been out of the pokemon limbo since Ruby/Sapphire killed my love for that franchise. I tried getting back into it with White but it just didnt happen.

Now with this whole Mega Evolution thing, the game sounds like they just choked down on how many pokemon are actually viable. Is this a true thing where teams without a mega evolved pokemon in it cant do a dang thing? cause thats what it sounds like to me without playing it.
I used to play Blue/Gold religiously and i would love to get back into the franchise. I have a 3DS i rarely touch since Smashbros is on the Wiiu now and Monster Hunter 4 is kinda annoying on the 3DS exclusively.

Im also kinda worried about getting into it again since lately they seem to be pumping new versions out right and left, which of course kinda forces you to buy a new one and start over. Far as i know theres no way to transfer pokemon without a second device, and my old 2DS obviously isnt compatible with any versions above White/Black (unless i was severely misled and they can be played on a 2DS)


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't played a pokemon game since my DS lite and black and white 1, feels good to be back!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 22, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Ive been out of the pokemon limbo since Ruby/Sapphire killed my love for that franchise. I tried getting back into it with White but it just didnt happen.
> 
> Now with this whole Mega Evolution thing, the game sounds like they just choked down on how many pokemon are actually viable. Is this a true thing where teams without a mega evolved pokemon in it cant do a dang thing? cause thats what it sounds like to me without playing it.
> I used to play Blue/Gold religiously and i would love to get back into the franchise. I have a 3DS i rarely touch since Smashbros is on the Wiiu now and Monster Hunter 4 is kinda annoying on the 3DS exclusively.
> ...



Actually it's not true that ye must have a Mega pokemon in yer team. Ye can do decently without one. Tho mega pokemon have certain advantages, the lack of items make em risky to use too. 

Also. The 2ds plays all 3ds games. It's just a cheaper non 3d kid friendly version of the 3ds. And ye don't need 2 devices to transfer from gen5 to gen 6. There is pokemon bank for that with the poke transporter app to transfer from b/w/b2/w2 to xyoras.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

People still play/watch this? OMG why?

Ash is a punk ass bitch and there are too many goddamn Pokemon. I remember when there was 150 and Team Rocket actually did shit.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2015)

Yellow Fox joined Team Aqua.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone have a hoopa I can hold long enough to register in my dex? I don't care if it's authentic or a clone/hack


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 22, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Yellow Fox joined Team Aqua.



You're mistaken, fox is from team magma.

I'm from team aqua. XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2015)

Kee-yuuute <3
[video=youtube;zFPHBAgDupo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFPHBAgDupo[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> Anyone have a hoopa I can hold long enough to register in my dex? I don't care if it's authentic or a clone/hack


Hoops can be traded? News to me.

@MikaMara
O rly?
Team Galactic rules all.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Hoops can be traded? News to me.


Basically anything can be traded locally or between friends, you just can't GTS trade them.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 22, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Actually it's not true that ye must have a Mega pokemon in yer team. Ye can do decently without one. Tho mega pokemon have certain advantages, the lack of items make em risky to use too.
> 
> Also. The 2ds plays all 3ds games. It's just a cheaper non 3d kid friendly version of the 3ds. And ye don't need 2 devices to transfer from gen5 to gen 6. There is pokemon bank for that with the poke transporter app to transfer from b/w/b2/w2 to xyoras.



Hmm, maybe i should give it another go then.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 22, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Basically anything can be traded locally or between friends, you just can't GTS trade them.



I paid my friends for tickets for the Hoopa movie in japan, paid two in fact..

One for yellow fox and me..

I'm sad that people can hack those


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't like hacks, but I really don't care if you do or not. Its whatever.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2015)

I broke Cresselia in Pokemon Shuffle.

Okay, not really, but she's got an "escalation battle" stage where the difficulty notches up every time you beat it, and you get rewards for beating it at certain milestones.  The top reward is a Mega Speedup if you can beat her at Lv.50.  But at Lv.35 she suddenly plays the Meowth card where the board starts with a lot of coins on it (in a (/) shape) and instead of her usual barrier disruptions, she does coin disruptions.  The music is different, too.

It's weird to think of how much time that game eats up.  Maybe because it only ever occurs in small increments (like 5-10 minutes at a time).


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't tried out doing cresselia more after I caught her at level 2. Lol. I should level her up more then! I've been too focused on getting wobbufet. I don't wanna use my coins on great balls cuz I'm reserving that for when my blaziken rank falls.



Weiss said:


> @MikaMara
> O rly?
> Team Galactic rules all.


Like Mara said, I'm team magma cuz fire. XD


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 22, 2015)

How do you get Evee to evolve into the ice, grass and fairy type?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 22, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> How do you get Evee to evolve into the ice, grass and fairy type?



Just inside the entrance to the Winding Woods (Route 20) is a large rock covered in moss. Level eevee up next to it to get leafeon.

Somewhere inside Frost Cavern is a small room with a huge ice-covered rock in it. Level eevee up beside it to get glaceon. It's deep in, I think, so it might take some hunting.

For sylveon, play with the eevee in pokemon amie until it has two hearts or more of affection, then teach it a fairy-type move and level it up.

That's for X and Y. There'd be other places in ORAS but I'm not sure where.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2015)

In ORAS they're in the Petalburg Woods and Shoal Cave.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 22, 2015)

I still have *never* visited the Shoal Cave since I've gotten these games.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I haven't tried out doing cresselia more after I caught her at level 2. Lol. I should level her up more then! I've been too focused on getting wobbufet. I don't wanna use my coins on great balls cuz I'm reserving that for when my blaziken rank falls.


I saved a lot of coins up for catching Arceus ... 13,000 for a Complexity-1 and Disruption Delay and Great Ball, the last of which I ultimately didn't need because Arceus actually has a decent catch rate (unlike, say, that damned Pinsir special stage).


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 23, 2015)

what and where are the legendary Pokemon? I have the red bird (don't remember the name) I got mewtwo and the dragon (I think) in the old mine.

Would be great to have the official guide.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> what and where are the legendary Pokemon? I have the red bird (don't remember the name) I got mewtwo and the dragon (I think) in the old mine.
> 
> Would be great to have the official guide.



Serebii.net is a great site for finding out anything and everything related to pokemon. Basically, Google search anything you want to find and put the word serebii on the end.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Serebii.net is a great site for finding out anything and everything related to pokemon. Basically, Google search anything you want to find and put the word serebii on the end.




Prove you're pro without checking google!

Legendary red bird

it should be moltress


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Prove you're pro without checking google!
> 
> Legendary red bird
> 
> it should be moltress



I dunno if you're being serious, but it's Yveltal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I dunno if you're being serious, but it's Yveltal.




Moltress have more red!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought it was Pikachu...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2015)

Shiny Pikachu!


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 23, 2015)

Theres technically several red bird legendaries. Ho-ho wasnt mentioned either (yes he has gold but hes also mostly red)


----------



## Weiss (Jul 23, 2015)

Guises, guys, its totally shiny Lugia.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 23, 2015)

I only have one fairy move but evee can't lear it. Unless its from lvl up?

Leafeon work, I will get more evee for the glaceon and one who will stay a evee.

I got it, now just need to get another Evee to turn it into a glaceon.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 23, 2015)

I remember when I had an Eevee team. Umbreon is the best.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 23, 2015)

There are no ghost, rock, ground, dragon, fighting, bug, steel and poison type for eevee yet. Would be cool tough


----------



## Weiss (Jul 23, 2015)

I need a flying one.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 24, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> There are no ghost, rock, ground, dragon, fighting, bug, steel and poison type for eevee yet. Would be cool tough



i can see it now...

Spectreon (Ghost)
Igneon (Rock, play on Igneous Rock)
Eartheon (Ground)
Drakeon (Dragon)
Braceon (Fighting....yea all i could think of lol)
Steeleon (Steel, duh. Also cant think of anything catchy)
Venomeon (Poison)
Soareon (Flying)

Steel type in particular i know has a ton of fanart for. Im honestly surprised Nintendo didnt make him a thing yet. Some types like Fighting/Bug are a little odd for Eevee to turn into (since it would have to turn Lucario-esk for fighting to make sense, losing his usual image all his forms possess, or no longer be a mammal-like creature for Bug type and would just be weird lol)

Finally decided to get back into the game. Bought Alpha Sapphire today. Last pokemon game i played was Heartgold and before that was Ruby (for like...a month then i lost my love for pokemon thanks to that gen lol)
I still miss my pokeball pedometer Heartgold gave me....poor thing got sunbaked when it fell out of my pocket and my Vulpix that was on it died a horrible sun-bathed death


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2015)

It's not quite the same, but Alpha Sapphire does use the 3DS's pedometer. For every 1000 steps you take (up to 4000), your O-Power meter charges significantly faster.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 24, 2015)

The pedometer I still have it and it never been use. It was with the Heargold pack.

I still have a charger block for the 1st generation 3DS, a charger for a DS. And a wallet for caring a DS or a first gen 3DS with 6 games inside and one outside in good condition.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> I still miss my pokeball pedometer Heartgold gave me....poor thing got sunbaked when it fell out of my pocket and my Vulpix that was on it died a horrible sun-bathed death


The manual did list instructions for how to rescue Pokemon in the event the pedometer gets lost....

As for me, my job involves a lot of walking (to the tune of 10-20,000 steps a day) so the pedometer was extremely useful to level grind my team in preps for taking on Red.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 24, 2015)

Correction, its a PokÃ©walker I have from PokÃ©mon HeartGold version.

And its new, never been use at all.

Now about xy, where do I get the other rod? I have the old one, need the two other one and I don't know where to get them?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 24, 2015)

So, I've just put together a mono fairy team.
Who wants to help me test it by trying to beat the living crap out of me?


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 24, 2015)

I fix the rod problem, I ask for rod so it give me only the old rod, so I ask for the good and super rod. 

I have encounter Zapdos 2 or 3 time so far, but since he don't stay I can't capture it. Have to way for a few more time so it will be in the cave before I can capture it.

I fairy team hun? Hmm what level and how many do you have ?

They have a good attack, I like the eevee fairy version, he's not bad looking


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 24, 2015)

^
I just finished training them. Six pokemon, all level 100.
If you wanna add me and have a whack at it, go ahead! Shouldn't be too hard, considering my gaping weaknesses.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 24, 2015)

im down for a quick battle. i got a mono fire team.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm only going to be able to say something like this once, so...

Get y'ORAS over to the Mystery Gift and check it!


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 24, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> I fix the rod problem, I ask for rod so it give me only the old rod, so I ask for the good and super rod.
> 
> I have encounter Zapdos 2 or 3 time so far, but since he don't stay I can't capture it. Have to way for a few more time so it will be in the cave before I can capture it.
> 
> ...




You get the good rod in Coumarine City somewhere. The super rod you get in the fishermen's shack on route 16.

You have to run into zapdos a dozen times before it goes to the Sea Spirit's Den. Took me forever to track the bugger down enough times...

I have a shiny sylveon. It's blue instead of pink.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 25, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm only going to be able to say something like this once, so...
> 
> Get y'ORAS over to the Mystery Gift and check it!



Must.. keep.. resetting.. until the delivery gal gives me the right nature..


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Must.. keep.. resetting.. until the delivery gal gives me the right nature..



What is considered the "right nature" for diancie?


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 25, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> What is considered the "right nature" for diancie?



Depends on whether you want to run both Diamond Storm and Moonblast together, and whether you want to go mega.
If you're going for a mixed mega, Smogon seems to reckon the best bet is Naive (+Spe -SpD)


----------



## BRN (Jul 25, 2015)

Finally got around to playing ORAS again when Diancie was released!


... played it for four minutes, turned it off. I lack purpose :[


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone willing to let me borrow some 'mons for breeding.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 26, 2015)

what are you looking for?

i have not trade with anyone so far. Would be interesting to try it


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm just looking for a Lapras ATM. Got nothing the Gts wants.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 26, 2015)

Have to admit im finding a lot of pleasant surprises in Alpha Sapphire that i didnt know they added. The pokenav searching feature for instance making finding specific pokemon much easier, but not to the point where rarity means nothing. The icon for berries being ready is a MUCH appreciated feature. And im loving the animations (i still cant get over Zigzagoon's attack animation where he prances around before diving at you )


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

If only they had the Pokken level of contact.


----------



## Magic (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey! I'm looking for furs who would like to shiny hunt alongside me on x/y or oras. It just gets kinda lonely doing it by myself  Even if you don't know how to shiny hunt I can try my best to help.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I'm just looking for a Lapras ATM.


I didn't realize bank machines came in Pokemon colors.  Lol.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

What's the best way to use a Lucario non mega?


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 26, 2015)

Magic said:


> Hey! I'm looking for furs who would like to shiny hunt alongside me on x/y or oras. It just gets kinda lonely doing it by myself  Even if you don't know how to shiny hunt I can try my best to help.



I have 8 and a half boxes of shinies in Y, either caught or bred by me. I don't need any help, thanks. Have another just over two boxes in Black 2. Caught _four _shiny legends SRing against full 1/8192 odds this month.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I'm just looking for a Lapras ATM. Got nothing the Gts wants.



Don't have it yet, will continue to surf to catch it.


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I'm just looking for a Lapras ATM. Got nothing the Gts wants.



I have two lapras safaris. Any particular ability or ball? Need an excuse to try out my new soundproofer (I bred a soundproof Mr Mime with hypnosis specifically to deal with lapras and its irritating Perish Song)


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 28, 2015)

>> Is anyone available to give me a quick hand evolving an onix?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 28, 2015)

Here.. I'm online


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 28, 2015)

Wish I didn't make my hoopa unbound, you could've added that on your dex


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 28, 2015)

'S ok ^^ I think Skins has one I can hold


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoops Unbound is gorgeous.
And nevermind guys I got my pokemon. c:


----------



## Misomie (Jul 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> What's the best way to use a Lucario non mega?



Life Orb and Physical. I like mixed myself though along with Justified but others like Steadfast.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 28, 2015)

Follow me lucario still legit


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Life Orb and Physical. I like mixed myself though along with Justified but others like Steadfast.



I heard about that... Justified is my preference. Switch out on a dark type user.
You think Malamar and Galvantula could compliment each other well?


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it possible to have pokemon follow you around in AlphaSapphire/OmegaRuby like in Heartgold/Soulsilver? I loved that for some reason.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2015)

No, but Amie's a pretty good replacement for it.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh yeah so Rob can molest the anthros.


----------



## BRN (Jul 28, 2015)

Why stop at the anthros?


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 28, 2015)

Jolteon look like Renamon and would be fun to have fun with a female one :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## BRN (Jul 28, 2015)

Pff, Sandslash is love.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sandslash? More like Sandshrew. I mean, he even has a real life counterpart that is a total badass!


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

BRN said:


> Why stop at the anthros?



"Nope. Nope. Nope!" he said, as he pets his Umbreon Luna in a naughty fashion.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 29, 2015)

So did anyone else completely flip out when they found a horde of wild pokemon randomly? I did not know that was a thing and first time i came across 5 Oddishes my eyes bulged.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/TINMmri.jpg


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 29, 2015)

I was surprise when I see that the first time, but I discover that some attack that can hit all of them is fun 

But the Geodude can use endure and they don't feint all at the same time, so its good when you attack after them so they can't use endure 

But I don't know what attack can hit them all, beside Incinerated, earthquake, surf and a few like that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2015)

It's hilarious to find a horde of Geodudes only to watch them all Magnitude each other to death.  (Doubly so if you're a Flying type.)



Vineheart01 said:


> So did anyone else completely flip out when they found a horde of wild pokemon randomly? I did not know that was a thing and first time i came across 5 Oddishes my eyes bulged.



Two words:  Zubat. Hordes.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Zubats....only fitting since they basically have done that since Red/Blue (swear to god that cave is pure Zubat with every 1000th encounter being something else) lol.

Also yeah the only aoe moves i know of (offensive wise) are surf, earthquake, and magnitude. Then again i have limited knowledge of multibattles since i always found the 2v2 to be gimicky when i played Ruby/Sapphire on the GBA and i never played white/black through x/y. It seems a lot better now.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2015)

There are actually a lot of moves that target multiple opponents, including Swift, Heat Wave, Discharge, Blizzard, Air Cutter, and Boomburst.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2015)

I really want to use Registeel but man...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2015)

Serena's Pancham. I have plans to level it to 100 without evolving it to Pangoro


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2015)

What kind of sick torture is that?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 30, 2015)

Ask Ash Ketchum that...


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2015)

Only certain pokemon are better off not evolving. Like Dusclops. So much better with Eviolite.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2015)

I personally believe Scyther to be better off with Eviolite than a Metal Coat.  But I have never tested it yet....


----------



## Magic (Jul 30, 2015)

I love tyrunt and tyrantrum way too much, so I might breed one more shiny and keep it a tyrunt (I evolved my other one)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 31, 2015)

We have LC tier pokemon

So level 100 pancham is viable


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok they must have increased the egg rate in alphasaphire lol. Breeding a Vulpix and i filled my party with eggs in a matter of 4 minutes...im like daaang them vulpixes are a fox right? theyre behaving like a rabbit!

He's been facing out indicating he has a new egg for me for awhile now, still havnt hatched the first one he gave me lol


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 1, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> It's hilarious to find a horde of Geodudes only to watch them all Magnitude each other to death.  (Doubly so if you're a Flying type.)



Unless one appears golden and you're trying to catch it... There should be a medal for catching a shiny geodude from a horde (yes, I found one, and yes, I caught it)


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 2, 2015)

Apparently you can catch national dex pokemon without the national dex lol. I caught an Axew after i beat Kyogre in AS because i found out it has False Swipe (i cant get Scyther and hes usually the pokemon i get for catching pokemon because of false swipe). Caught it and my dex was like "Uhh...." lol

Need to beat the elite 4 still but im not really in a rush for that.

Also can someone tell me why Sableye is so popular? He seems unbearably weak to me (though the knockoff of held items is handy)


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

If you have 6 Pokemon at level 80 you can beat them. Its easy to do, they are not that strong.

You will need a Pokemon with electric attack, ground, fighting, maybe flying, ice attack or dragon attack. 

After defeating the elite four, you can go get Mewtoo. If you have a master ball that will be easy.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 2, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Also can someone tell me why Sableye is so popular? He seems unbearably weak to me (though the knockoff of held items is handy)



Mostly cuz of prankster sableye. 
And then there's mega sableye.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 2, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> If you have 6 Pokemon at level 80 you can beat them. Its easy to do, they are not that strong.
> 
> You will need a Pokemon with electric attack, ground, fighting, maybe flying, ice attack or dragon attack.
> 
> After defeating the elite four, you can go get Mewtoo. If you have a master ball that will be easy.



6 pokemon at lv80? lol ive never had pokemon higher than 65 in every other version ive played.
Trying to level a couple of pokemon to fill my issue of steel/ice and catch more pokemon. I only remember ever having issues with the elite 4 in red/blue when i was a kid because i kept speeding through the game and tried to do it with ~lv45 pokemon lol.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

Well they are at level 60, so level 80 is easy to beat them. At 60 you might have trouble beating them.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> If you have 6 Pokemon at level 80 you can beat them. Its easy to do, they are not that strong.


Only one trainer in the entire series I've ever needed to be Lv.80 to beat was Red in HGSS.  You largely just need the right types/moves and you'll be set.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah Red kicked my butt several times before i beat him. Largely because leveling pokemon up that high was a pain in the butt since the best xp was mass beating the E4 and it got annoying.
Come to think of it i dont think i ever did beat him in HGSS. I dont remember going up there except in the old GBC Gold. Dont own HGSS anymore since i gave it and my old DS Lite to my money-tight friend that needed something she could do while the kids were asleep (the sleep function of the DS makes it perfect for her).

Another feature ive never seen before im loving is the training mode. The game is kinda lame but its better/way faster than EV training the old way. No idea how many times i lost track of my EV numbers in the past lol


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 3, 2015)

I found myself using the super training for specific numbered EV's only like 71 or 103 for some stats.

 I still use the old method. But it's much faster now with the horde battles since they give ye 5 times the eV ye normally would earn in one battle.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, didnt know that. Ended up facing Deoxys lv80 lol. Caught the bugger without the Master Ball but it took so damn long he almost killed himself from being out of PP on all his moves. Funny thing, even with his SpAtk maxed out his Hyper Beam did ~30 damage to my Gardevoir which was like 17 levels under him. Gardevoir is so damn op....


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Yeah Red kicked my butt several times before i beat him. Largely because leveling pokemon up that high was a pain in the butt since the best xp was mass beating the E4 and it got annoying.


For me the best way to level the team was by Pokewalker -- when you walk 20,000 steps a day that tends to level up Pokemon pretty fast even at Lvs.60-70.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Well, didnt know that. Ended up facing Deoxys lv80 lol. Caught the bugger without the Master Ball but it took so damn long he almost killed himself from being out of PP on all his moves. Funny thing, even with his SpAtk maxed out his Hyper Beam did ~30 damage to my Gardevoir which was like 17 levels under him. Gardevoir is so damn op....


In my playthrough, Deoxys DID struggle itself to death

Thankfully you can catch it again in the Sky Pillar if you fail to catch it the first time. Good thing too, 'cause of all that cutscene and Rayquaza junk before it, and there's no chance to save in between.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 4, 2015)

In the series xy and previous one I was wondering why Pikachu is so week? After all this time should he reach level 100?

Team Rocket have capture how many rare and powerful Pokemon?


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 4, 2015)

So I've been in the mood to replay some FireRed, HeartGold and Black again, but I don't really want to do yet another regular playthrough. I'm thinking of just doing some randomized things and change up like, everyone's teams and stuff like that. I always wanted to try that.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> In the series xy and previous one I was wondering why Pikachu is so week? After all this time should he reach level 100?
> 
> Team Rocket have capture how many rare and powerful Pokemon?


Levels don't exist in the anime

At least most of the time


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 4, 2015)

To be fair Pikachu isnt a very strong pokemon in general. Both in game and in the anime. but even a trash pokemon can overcome a good one if its trained enough (i.e. higher level)

Probably the only pokemon that i know of thats popular because of his appearance not his power. Lucario easily rivals if not beats pikachu these days in fame, but he can actually fight too.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 4, 2015)

Raichu is actually used in the current meta so pikachu is a representation of ash

A kid that will never grow up and will forever stay in low tier


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 5, 2015)

Well if there are no official level, Pikachu should be stronger since then?

In the "Pokemon" world, do they have currency? They let kids go along on a journey? 

How does a Pokeball work? What happen to Broke? Last time I see him he was in the black and white series.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 5, 2015)

Lots of questions you have there XD
~I know they use PokeDollar
~It's a Pokeculture to let their kids have an adventure as a coming of age thingy
~Don't ask how Pokeballs work because it's MAGIC!
~Brock? Last I saw him was in Sinnoh.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I know that the Pokeball technology change, and before that they use something else.

But how they get that money? I mean how much they get when they start a journey ?

I know its a kid show, but I was wondering. Do they elite four have any gym badge? How does the pokemon know how many badge you have to obey your command in battle?


----------



## Vineheart01 (Aug 5, 2015)

Only pokeball explanation ive heard is it holds the pokemon in a state of neither alive or dead by trapping them between planes of existence.

Yea, i know. Sounds dumb lol.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 6, 2015)

So there's this mewtwo amiibo that's been announced during gamescom and it got me wondering if nintendo and gamefreak would do something like make amiibo for all 721 released pokemon to be cpmpatible for the next iteration. *shudders at the thought*


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2015)

So, rumor has it that the GTS is going to get a major upgrade on its hack checks.  Anyone hear about that?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice goodbye hacks. :'-)
They should remove that stupid "event non traceable over GTS" thing its fucking stupid.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey, what's the best way to run a Registeel? I finally caught myself another usable one.
Its not common and I love golems (no, not the PokÃ©mon get outta here with that), and was thinking maybe a Prankster Meowstic would be its friend, adding a Foul Play/Heal Bell Umbreon and boom. I dunno, it might be better than my Eviolite Dusclops I'm not too sure.

Someone help me make a team in Alpha Sapphire haha.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Someone help me make a team in Alpha Sapphire haha.



Marazhu to the rescue!


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Marazhu to the rescue!



What's good with Lucario and Arcanine? Preferably something with bulk and not weak to ground.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 11, 2015)

There are a couple of bulky pokemon ye could use. Ye could go with Swampert or mega Swampert or hippowdown.  Then there's gliscor. Also a bulky set dragonite would work well too. Anyone with levitate (rotom forms maybe wash rotom too) or flying type (talonflame maybe) or air balloon (Heatran for this) works well if ye predict a ground type move right. Could go in for a sweep instead.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe even Eelectross.
Defense over offense any day. Hmm...
I wonder how good Regirock could be. Too bad he's also weak against Ground.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 11, 2015)

I hatched a 5IV shiny scyther last week from the one you gave me, Misomie ^_^ Female, adamant, 31/31/31/xx/31/31. Now trained and evolved. Currently working on eevee for jolteon; timid nature and my breeder eevee has xx/31/xx/31/31/31, which should get me HP Ice if I understood things correctly (and the shiny inherits that IV spread).

Anyone got a sec to help me with a trade evo? Rhydon ---> rhyperior. Have the evo item, just need a trade partner.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I hatched a 5IV shiny scyther last week from the one you gave me, Misomie ^_^ Female, adamant, 31/31/31/xx/31/31. Now trained and evolved. Currently working on eevee for jolteon; timid nature and my breeder eevee has xx/31/xx/31/31/31, which should get me HP Ice if I understood things correctly (and the shiny inherits that IV spread).
> 
> Anyone got a sec to help me with a trade evo? Rhydon ---> rhyperior. Have the evo item, just need a trade partner.


Nice. And I prefer HP Ice with no IVs in Attack and Defense. Better for Electric types since they very rarely have a reliable defense.
Sure touch trade? Log on friend.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 11, 2015)

Online and ready ^_^


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

For some strange reason its not... Letting me on?
If you have a Lapras that would be swell btw. I misplaced mine again.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

Was thatvme or you? Sorry! Logging back on!


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't have a spare lapras right at the moment, but with two lapras safaris won't be hard to catch one


----------



## Weiss (Aug 11, 2015)

I was trading that for a reliable HP Ice spread for your Eevee lol.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

lol the eevee I'm breeding is HP Ice, IV spread xx/31/xx/31/31/31, which is HP Ice according to the chart I was shown a while back. Just hoping the shiny, when it hatches, inherits it


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

There are several ways to get HP Ice haha!
But if you're Adamant on that particular spread that too is fine.

HPs are the devil.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Indeed... This is the first time I've tried to breed for a specific one. I may not again XP

Caught a lapras ^^ Female, dusk ball, and HA (could not put her to sleep and get her till Rain Dance wore off)


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

I need the Egg Moves Freeze-Dry, Ancient Power, Refresh, and Dragon Dance. Got any mons with them moves too?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I _think _I have some 6IV charmander with Ancient Power and Dragon Dance. Refresh is learned by corsola at lvl 13 or by swablu at lvl 29; no problem there. Also learned by audino. Freeze-Dry comes from vanilluxe or aurorus as a level-up move.

Will have to check my PC to make sure I didn't send the charmander to storage in Pokebank already

*Edit: *I have plenty of male charmander with Ancient Power and Dragon Dance. My shiny vanilluxe is high-level enough to learn Freeze-Dry, but it's a female >> And my shiny male aurorus is only lvl 41; it learns Freeze-Dry at lvl 77. Cryogonal also learns it, but cryogonal is genderless so not much help. Can reteach my shiny male corsola Refresh, then lend it to you to breed the move onto lapras


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

I could give you some cool things if you could breed a Lapras with those moves. (Events, etc)
(Sorry for being a lazy good-for-nothing I dunno when I could develope the patience for breeding again haha)
(I still need to breed for shiny Galvantula and Eevee)


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd like to finish with eevee before I switch breeding projects (eevee is being stubborn at 750 eggs and counting). I can breed that lapras but it might be a bit >>


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Take all the time you'd need! I am in no rush. What would you like in exchange?
Eevee is the worst. They take so long to hatch for no reason.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I've got most of the event 'mons (except keldeo, genesect, and arceus), but I'm one of the least picky traders around. I'll take whatever ^^ Even a random 'mon caught just as trade fodder


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

No no no I'd never do that to someone haha.
Which Keldeo, Genesect and Arceus?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Not picky about which ^_^ (though I have never even seen a shiny arceus...)


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

I have one from the Azure Flute/Hall of Origin Arceus you had to catch manually gah...
Its hideous and lacks IVs.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not the pickiest about IVs lol 'Cept when I'm breeding them

XP Stupid internet crash...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a lot of Japanese event PokÃ©mon 

Shiny arceus is just one of them


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I usually have no way to get any Japanese event pokemon (which sucks because they get so many really good ones...) so normally I'm thoroughly SOL for them


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

I hate gold so he was doomed to look ugly in my eyes.
You know who has a really cool shiny? Giratina. I love that PokÃ©mon so much. I wish he wasn't so OP so I could use him competitively.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I like gold shinies ^_^ I plan on restarting my Platinum to hunt the creation trio (after hacking it so I can SR hunt darkrai and shaymin >.> ). Wasn't the fondest of shiny Giratina's pale gold at first but it's grown on me.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Its the silver that makes him pretty. I love silver a lot...


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I like the blue markings as opposed to the normal Giratina's red


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

I traded my shiny perfect talonflame for a supertouched GameStop shiny entei...


I was nerdraging at this trash of a pokemon... I'm depressed... I don't even have a stock fletchling to breed from scratch


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I like the blue markings as opposed to the normal Giratina's red



Blue and silver go so nicely together... Look at Lugia. <3

MikaMara supertouched?
I've never used Talonflame outside of egg hatching.  Who is hatching eggs right now?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

You know... It's pokerus touched, tons of ribbons, perfect IV? Dude! Who get's perfect IV in event Pokemon's?!


I just need a HA fletchling


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a 5IV HA fletchling in my pokebank. Female, luxury ball. Was gonna use it for breeding but the shiny hatched after only 6 eggs. Can get it now; an internet glitch disconnected me in Y so won't be too much hassle.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

Much appreciated. What do you want in return?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Retrieving her now ^^ She's jolly with Gale Wings and is at lvl 18

I'm not picky ^^ Whatever you feel like trading

Edit: And I'm back online ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks XD

Sigh.. Now to find a shiny entei again


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

You're welcome ^^

I'm gonna SR hunt it in ORAS, once I get that far


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

I have Japanese  7Eleven Lugia

Want 

 Shiny Gamestop Entei


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know... It's pokerus touched, tons of ribbons, perfect IV? Dude! Who get's perfect IV in event Pokemon's?!


Pretty sure I've heard that some event Pokemon actually were distributed with flawless IVs ... but I can't confirm 

PS:  Reportedly they are currently distributing shiny Dragon Ascent Rayquaza on wifi for ORAS!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> PS:  Reportedly they are currently distributing shiny Dragon Ascent Rayquaza on wifi for ORAS!



The Australian Rayquaza? 

Heh.. I'll open my shop soon for that


Crap now I want my old shiny entei back XD

Oh well...


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

I saw the Serebii event update for the shiny rayquaza. I'll be getting it later.

>> If you want it back you can have it back... I'll hunt my own in ORAS when I get around to it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks XD someone is just interested in it for exchange for a event sableye


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

...Meh. Will come in handy for whenever I get around to breeding it shiny

Stubborn eevee is stubborn...


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know... It's pokerus touched, tons of ribbons, perfect IV? Dude! Who get's perfect IV in event Pokemon's?!
> 
> 
> I just need a HA fletchling


Depends. Some events only come that way like the most recent Giratina one.
With others, its either true dedication (like me, but I usually stop if I get one with 3-4 IVs) or hacks if you have access to those.
Ribbons aren't so hard m8. I have a pokemon that has them all from every generation minus event ribbons.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Shiny eevee GET! After a total of 888 eggs XD;;; 4IVs, ATK/DEF/SpDEF/SPD. Hidden Power Grass. Is that good? And he's got his HA (though I keep hearing that jolteon's regular ability is better).

Can start on lapras after the night's leg of the friend safari hunt.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

It is better. Only good HAs in the Eeveelutions are Flareon, Espeon, and Sylveon. Could be interesting!
Again Eevee is such a pain...
Yay thanks. :-3


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Good thing I splurged on Ability Capsules during the Global Link sale event XD;;;

Is Hidden Power Grass as good as HP Ice? Or did the RNG gyp me there?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to inform you but if a PokÃ©mon has the HA Ability Capsules do not affect it.
Horribly stupid but true sadly.

I dunno. Could get Ground types.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 12, 2015)

Really?! I'd heard that ability capsules can't turn a regular ability into a hidden ability, but not that it wouldn't work the other way around


----------



## Weiss (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah. Its so dumb. It just alternates a PokÃ©mon's normal abilities.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

Working on lapras now


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 13, 2015)

I need to breed something. Anyone wanna request something?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

Just hatched: female lapras. Hidden Ability (Hydration). Jolly nature. Egg moves Ancient Power, Freeze-Dry, Refresh, Dragon Dance. Ready for pickup


----------



## Weiss (Aug 13, 2015)

Aye, I knew I didn't wake up at 4:25 AM randomly. Logging on.
Whatcha need?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

You still have that gold arceus you were grumbling about last night? If not, anything's fine


----------



## Weiss (Aug 13, 2015)

I can get it back later on today! Giving you a filler Mon for now. That fine?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

^_^ That's fine. Enjoy your new lapras

I'm not sure what its IVs are, though... The 'mons I used to breed on the moves were bred/caught before I reached Kiloude City and could see what their stats were >>


----------



## Weiss (Aug 13, 2015)

That's fine! I'm just using it for the moves I can do the IV bit at least.
Thank you very much.

@MikaMara
Breed me the perfect Charmander egg for Charizard X in a Dusk/Premiere ball. :-3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 13, 2015)

Moveset?

...


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

^_^ You're welcome


----------



## Weiss (Aug 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Moveset?
> 
> ...



I believe Dragon Dance is required. I really don't know anything past that, I'll let you decide the rest you're the expert here.
I'm only good with breeding Dark and Steel types.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 13, 2015)

A houndour, do you have that?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 13, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> A houndour, do you have that?



What do you want with your houndour, moveset? Gender? IV? Ability?


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 13, 2015)

Well for the move maybe flame thrower, bite. well two fire and two dark attack. a female, what,s IV? and hmm gentle maybe ?


I'm not sure what I can offer in exchange, I could duplicate mewtwo, I have a feniken,


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 13, 2015)

I have some very nice charmanders, 6IVs, but they're bred for being Mega Y, since I don't have charizardite X


----------



## Weiss (Aug 14, 2015)

Gotta be X!
And no worries Cyber I haven't forgotten you! May be a week... If that's okay.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 14, 2015)

They're timid nature, in luxury balls, Ancient Power, Dragon Dance, Dragon Pulse, and one other egg move I can't recall at the moment. Bred for Mega Y, not sure how they'd do for a Mega X

^_^ No rush


----------



## Weiss (Aug 14, 2015)

I think the egg moves I want are Dragon Dance, Belly Drum, Crunch, and Counter. To experiment. Normal ability, male, Dusk ball, Uh... I think Adamant? Yeah! I dunno if MikaMara took up that though.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I'll let MikaMara take this one XD;;;


----------



## Weiss (Aug 14, 2015)

You already gave me a Lapras haha. Thanks again!


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 16, 2015)

_Four _shinies found in only 8 hours... A panpour in the friend safari, hatched a 5IV modest shiny mareep, only 45 eggs later hatched a shiny swinub, and then found a random shiny floatzel in a horde while training swinub. Best luck I've had in a while...

Working on timid moon ball gastly now.

Could anyone possibly find me a timid female misdreavous in a friend or fast ball for a future MM project, please?


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

If anyone here needs help with non-legendaries, I have a legit complete dex in Gen 6 and I'm willing to share


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

mightyaena, the pig fire type starter from black and white, the water type starter from xy. If you have them


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> mightyaena, the pig fire type starter from black and white, the water type starter from xy. If you have them



Yeah, those can be done easily 

FC: 3523-2044-5632


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

Good 
My 
fc is: 0877-3606-4551 and its Foxxy


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

I can trade whenever, the two starters are in Eggs so they'll have your ID when they hatch.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

ok


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

How does the exchange work with a friend code?


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

Make sure you go into the friends menu on the 3DS so it confirms that I've added you, then go in the game and turn on wifi on the bottom screen.  I should show up as Joybit and online at that point.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

I did that, but it only show those on passerby


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

That may have been my bad, had to disconnect for a minute, I sent a trade request XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 16, 2015)

Charmander egg is ready.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice on which pokemon I should use in super singles battles at the battle maison in Y? Ideas for abilities, items, and movesets? For the regular singles I was using a jolly kangaskhan with its mega stone, a haxorus, and a jolly Sheer Force darmanitan (though kangaskhan did all the work). At the moment my only intention is to get enough of a win streak to get the gold trainer card; don't really have much ambition past that.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

Work made me miss Garchomp's stone on shuffle. I was in the clear but then had to go to work and just got booted from the area. :<

Also, I love the new stage in rumble. 


Cyberra said:


> Does anyone have any advice on which pokemon I should use in super singles battles at the battle maison in Y? Ideas for abilities, items, and movesets? For the regular singles I was using a jolly kangaskhan with its mega stone, a haxorus, and a jolly Sheer Force darmanitan (though kangaskhan did all the work). At the moment my only intention is to get enough of a win streak to get the gold trainer card; don't really have much ambition past that.



I've heard that people just use straight up uber pokemon (mega kanga, aegislash, ect).


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Aug 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Work made me miss Garchomp's stone on shuffle. I was in the clear but then had to go to work and just got booted from the area. :<
> 
> Also, I love the new stage in rumble.
> 
> ...



I know how ye feel. I missed out on blazikenite the same way. And I was confident I was gonna get it. Ithe sucka even more since it was the first fire mega. And I love fire types. T.T

@Cyberra.  Like Misomie said, just use Ubers. Yer good with mega khan. Maybe add in rayquaza with dragon ascent and yer gonna be good I think.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 17, 2015)

So i just went to get my shiny rayquaza, a pokemon i've wanted since forever, and found out its north america only, fuck you nintendo with a rusty spoon.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmm, maybe you should use the power saves to get it just for you.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> So i just went to get my shiny rayquaza, a pokemon i've wanted since forever, and found out its north america only, fuck you nintendo with a rusty spoon.



I have both or and as. If you remind me I can grab you one on my spare account. I'm just going to bed soon so I don't want to bother with it right now, lol.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

What I don't like of the Pokemon games is its too easy to beat the gym leaders. After you defeated the Pokemon league and the champion you go after the legendary and maybe finish getting the Pokemon you did not find. 

So the games are kinda boring. It should have a more challenging option. Something more to do after beating the champion,.

So all you can do is start a new one. Also having a place to "store" Pokemon you catch before so you have them when you start over a new game.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 17, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> What I don't like of the Pokemon games is its too easy to beat the gym leaders. After you defeated the Pokemon league and the champion you go after the legendary and maybe finish getting the Pokemon you did not find.
> 
> So the games are kinda boring. It should have a more challenging option. Something more to do after beating the champion,.
> 
> So all you can do is start a new one. Also having a place to "store" Pokemon you catch before so you have them when you start over a new game.



1) If  you say that the Gym leaders and champion are easy, you obviously never played Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, or even Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. Those are challenging compared to the joke that are Black/White and X/Y.
And, you usually have something to do after beating the champion, depending on the game you're playing.
Oh, and try to play the game without only training one Pokemon (Usually, it's the starter).

2. You can talk work with a friend, or you get 2 copies of a game, so that you trade to the other before restarting.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

I think I have them on the emulator. I should play them and see.

As for trading I might do that.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone know where to preorder Super Mystery Dungeon so I can get the theme? Google isn't helping me at all and just says it comes with a preorder. :/


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

EB Game maybe ?


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmm maybe walmart also, toys r us (yea right) a place where you buy new games ? Not online, but a shop in a shopping center.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll just have to end up asking stores to find which one. I know Japan gets it but pretty sure we do as well. 

Oh yeah,  bought a DS from someone online for 150 and it came with Yellow, Blue, FireRed, Emerald, LeafGreen, Diamond, and Pearl. Really just bought it for the games cause those suckers are 30+ a pop alone. I might end up selling Diamond and FireRed because I already have them (I have Emerald as well but don't want to restart it).


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2015)

I have LeafGreen but not FireRed (never been able to find a decently-priced copy).

I got rayquaza in both AS and OR, but in both I'm set up for a torchic starter SR and nowhere near getting to the pokemon center to collect them (also have diancie and the event beldum still waiting... I very much doubt I'll be able to SR natures).

Soooooo... >> Anyone able to find a timid friend ball or fast ball misdreavous? Please?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 18, 2015)

Working on it cyberra


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 18, 2015)

^^;;; Thanks

...wait, to get the oval charm in Y I just had to _see _all the different pokemon in the Kalos dex? I was under the impression I had to actually _catch _them all


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=326


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 18, 2015)

OK I'm going to release all my untouched event pokemons and all the pokemons I bred to perfection but never use


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 18, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I have both or and as. If you remind me I can grab you one on my spare account. I'm just going to bed soon so I don't want to bother with it right now, lol.



That would be very much appreciated


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

I've decided to start up my living dex project again, and hey! I didn't know that, using the DexNav, you could FORCE a specific wild Pokemon to appear! I wish I knew that earlier! No more encounter rates, whoo!


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I've decided to start up my living dex project again, and hey! I didn't know that, using the DexNav, you could FORCE a specific wild Pokemon to appear! I wish I knew that earlier! No more encounter rates, whoo!


Dexnav ? What's that?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

It's a feature in ORAS that helps you catch Pokemon in the wild. Keeps track of what you've captured, and tells you the ability, level, potential and egg moves the wild Pokemon has before you encounter it.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 18, 2015)

Also the more specific pokemon you encounter, the more likely you are of finding stronger 'mons with rarer moves. Or you could get lucky and find one early too. You can use horde battles to help raise the encounter number faster as well.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It's a feature in ORAS that helps you catch Pokemon in the wild. Keeps track of what you've captured, and tells you the ability, level, potential and egg moves the wild Pokemon has before you encounter it.


You have to actually encounter them for it to level up and show you more info, but yes you can hunt for specific Pokemon AND catch wild Pokemon with rare egg moves.  It's awesome.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 19, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> That would be very much appreciated



What nature do you want?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2015)

Misomie said:


> What nature do you want?



I aint fussed, i mainly want one for swag factor, black rayquaza looks amazing.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 19, 2015)

I was wondering how long does a Pokemon live?

Also are ghost Pokemon alive?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 19, 2015)

@MikaMara
I'll be around.

@Cyberra
Sorry for the wait. You around?


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 19, 2015)

About Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow. Well any of the games that got Tauro, since they are only male, I was wondering how the Dito do to have sex with hit?

Dito can mimic the DNA of its opponent, so it also transform into a Tauro, so into a male. So how does it get an egg with it?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> About Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow. Well any of the games that got Tauro, since they are only male, I was wondering how the Dito do to have sex with hit?
> 
> Dito can mimic the DNA of its opponent, so it also transform into a Tauro, so into a male. So how does it get an egg with it?


This should answer your question


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> @MikaMara
> I'll be around.
> 
> @Cyberra
> Sorry for the wait. You around?



Yup, I'm here. And online. Just finished fighting with a bad case of internet lag


----------



## Weiss (Aug 19, 2015)

That sucks now I am. Badly.
Also physical and mental illnesses. But that doesn't really matter lol.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 20, 2015)

Everybody seems to be having 'net problems tonight


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> Dito can mimic the DNA of its opponent, so it also transform into a Tauro, so into a male. So how does it get an egg with it?



We know that when bred with a male Pokemon, Ditto acts as the female counterpart, so ... this is FA, I'm sure you can figure the rest out yourself.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 20, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> We know that when bred with a male Pokemon, Ditto acts as the female counterpart, so ... this is FA, I'm sure you can figure the rest out yourself.



Yup 

Now, why can,t we bread "rare" Pokemon ? They are unique and asexuated (genderles, no sex) so where they came from?, well I think latias and latios are male and female but still you can't make them reproduce.

I love the drawing if a Dito and a Eevee, need like 8 eggs from it for the electric, water, fire, dark, psychic, grass, ice and fairy. Eevee did not want to stay there and for to yiff


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> About Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow. Well any of the games that got Tauro, since they are only male, I was wondering how the Dito do to have sex with hit?
> 
> Dito can mimic the DNA of its opponent, so it also transform into a Tauro, so into a male. So how does it get an egg with it?



Also no pokemon (except Nidoran) in those games evn had a sex nor was breeding a mechanic until Silver/Gold/Crystal.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> Now, why can,t we bread "rare" Pokemon ? They are unique and asexuated (genderles, no sex) so where they came from?, well I think latias and latios are male and female but still you can't make them reproduce.



My theory is they simply refuse to breed in captivity.


Anyway, there's rumors and speculation that the Pokemon World Championships this week might be host to a major Pokemon-related announcement.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah. Some 'mons are getting buffed and nerfed Smash style.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 21, 2015)

My target shinies are being stubborn...

At least the 'net problems have cleared up. I'm not disconnecting every five minutes

I'm definitely getting eggs faster now that I have the oval charm. Breeding even more quickly now. Doesn't make the shiny appear any faster, though.

What would be the better nature for a porygon-z: timid or modest? I'm leaning toward timid, but I want some feedback


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

Timid I think it could use that speed. However Eviolite Porygon2 is pretty neat.
Need help completing the National dex for the shiny charm?


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 21, 2015)

I have everything I need for the Nat Dex. I'm just damned and determined to fill in the holes with shinies XD;;; Which is gonna make it take a bit longer. I only need to fill in... 14 more holes, all of which are evos or base forms of things I have. Though grimer and seedot I'll just breed muk and shiftry for; not gonna bother breeding them shiny. Porygon, misdreavous, and baltoy are up on my MM queue once gastly stops being stubborn.

^^ Also good to trade your ninetales back any time you get a chance


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 21, 2015)

I think we have a spammer in this thread.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2015)

Cyberra said:


> I think we have a spammer in this thread.



 How'd you know I spam my Galvantula's thunder?! D:<


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

@Cyber
Aye I have your shiny Arceus too. No clue about its legitimacy though sorry.

@Misomie
Thunder! Thunder!!!
You should get the reference.




Kuwabara, kuwabara.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2015)

[yt]69p_yJQyQtc[/yt]


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 21, 2015)

Gastly has decided to cooperate. Up next: porygon

@Weiss - not particularly concerned about whether or not it's legit as long as it's shiny. I have an obviously hacked shiny palkia that I keep because SHINY


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> [yt]69p_yJQyQtc[/yt]



I like the movement of Blaziken in that video, but just wondering if the game is really like that?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2015)

Nah, actually you can't play as Blaziken at all. They just put him in the trailer to mess with people. In fact nothing in the video is the actual game. The actual game is this 
[yt]XkyySwWlStE[/yt]


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 22, 2015)

Ekk Super Mario with a Pikachu


----------



## Achoral (Aug 22, 2015)

Waiting for this game is going to be soooooo hard.
I just watched the Pokemon day tournament thing, it looked so good.

I did read some people's posts saying the game has the same problem as smash 4 though : apparently there are too many safe moves that can't be block punished or punished on whiff. I do hope they're wrong.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 23, 2015)

I am online.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 24, 2015)

I retry a rom of Pokemon Black and white, ekk the movement of the Pokemon look a bit like a flash animation. Weird movement that make you wonder what they have try to do? 

I will try again the soul silver and see how it look.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, porygon has shined >> I was going to do misdreavous next, but I haven't heard anything from MikaMara so it looks like I'll be skipping misdreavous and tackling baltoy instead.

Now I need someone to help me evolve this bugger...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 25, 2015)

Still super pumped for PMD. @Cyberra- I can help. Evolving to just 2 or Z?@Harbringer- I'll send you a PM next tme I catch you online for the Ray.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 25, 2015)

I got it ^^ One of my friends on skype had her 3DS handy so we got the evolutions done. But thanks anyway


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 25, 2015)

Well he's back or did his account was reactivated?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 25, 2015)

It's too much effort to be that annoying. I don't see how they do it. On topic...

Trying to catch a good natured Terrakion is getting very tiresome.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2016)

So what's the latest Poke-news?

1 - Back in November Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon came out and it turned out to be ... pretty good actually!  Who's played it and how far are you?  (I'm halfway through a second playthrough.)

2 - Pokken Tournament is releasing in March!  The latest trailer revealed Braixen and Garchomp are on the roster.

3 - THIS FRIDAY: A 5-minute "Pokemon Direct" to celebrate the franchise's 20th anniversary.  Rumors suggest it's going to be something big -- probably not a "Gen 7" game but maybe a "Gen 6.5".  We already know about the new mechanical legendary "Magearna" (jp: Magiana) which is not a Gen 6.0 Pokemon but will be featured in the next anime movie.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 24, 2016)

Pokemon Z seems likely to be announced considering its even in the anime name now and there are Pokemon exclusive to the anime now, but I've heard rumors of Pokemon "Rainbow" as a 20th anniversary thing.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 25, 2016)

Can't wait for this direct Friday.

Also Calmfable is givin me life tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 25, 2016)

Latest Pokemon news is that Mega Medicham ****blocked me from getting my mega fire chicken husband in the badge arcade


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2016)

SirRob said:


> Latest Pokemon news is that Mega Medicham ****blocked me from getting my mega fire chicken husband in the badge arcade


I want to get ahold of Mega Sceptile and Hawlucha, but those are so far back that they're virtually impossible to get without 2-3 consecutive plays.

However, between the Free Play Giveaway and today's practice catcher, I was able to snag that Bird Jesus in two.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2016)

So the Pokemon Direct happened and ... well, it didn't break the Internet, and if you heard about the trademark filings beforehand then that kind of stole most of its thunder.

CONFIRMED:
- *Pokemon Sun* and *Pokemon Moon* (SM for short) coming end of 2016 for the 3DS
- New region with new Pokemon
- VC releases of Pokemon RBY will have Pokemon Bank connectivity to SM

PLAUSIBLE:
- GEN VII, no Pokemon Z or XY2
- Region appears tropical, possibly based on Singapore (one design drawing shows a hotel remarkably if not uniquely like one in Singapore)
- New bird Pokemon that at first looks like Fletchling (but on closer inspection isn't).

UNKNOWN:
- Regional starters and legendaries (or any confirmed Pokemon for that matter)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 28, 2016)

I saw an image that suggested the region might be Hawaii. They cited a palm tree as evidence.

What's actually evidence is the Strange Souvenir, which looks like a tiki statue. Singapore would also be cool, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2016)

Both Singapore and Hawaii have tropical rainforests, so palm trees can be expected in one or the other.
And of course the Strange Souvenir is also potential evidence.

Wikipedia: Satellite view of Singapore
Look at all that green, it's almost a Pokemon map already.

Wikipedia: Satellite view of Hawaii
Also potential for a Pokemon map, but maybe if the islands were closer together ... because we already had the Sevii Islands back in Gen 3.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 29, 2016)

That's true about the Sevii islands. Why retread old ground, after putting a focus on going international.


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 1, 2016)

Because Pokemon Sun and Moon are likely to be set in Hawaii, there's a chance the 7th Generation Pokemon would likely have a Polynesian influence.  Influences from Polynesian countries may include Hawaii, New Zealand, Niue, Easter Island, Samoa, Tonga, Tuvalu, and possibly Kiribati.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking to get a Wailmenr/Wailord and Relicanth either to borrow or do a  reasonable perma trade for ORAS. My friend code is 1263-6760-3252.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2016)

*in not or. 
Where's the edit button? >:V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2016)

I think I can probably give you them, although I don't even know if I have them

I'll check when I'm free in like half an hour


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2016)

SirRob said:


> I think I can probably give you them, although I don't even know if I have them
> 
> I'll check when I'm free in like half an hour


No worries. I found a relicanth a few hours ago and a wailmenr. I have to get the wailmer up 5 levels to evolve him.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2016)

Okay, I'll just throw the Relicanth and Wailord in the garbage then! I guess you needed them to get the Regis? I think I remember needing to do something like that.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2016)

SirRob said:


> Okay, I'll just throw the Relicanth and Wailord in the garbage then! I guess you needed them to get the Regis? I think I remember needing to do something like that.


Sorry about that.
And yeah you do. I have been catching most of the hidden legendaries to fill my pokedex.

Also, celebi is available on the mystery gift if you haven't gotten it already.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2016)

Yup, that gave me some extra incentive to pick up the game again. Also, hilariously, today they just started distributing the Regi trio through the Pokemon Bank.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2016)

SirRob said:


> Yup, that gave me some extra incentive to pick up the game again. Also, hilariously, today they just started distributing the Regi trio through the Pokemon Bank.


I haven't picked up the pokemon bank....I should.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2016)

I'd only get it if you're really invested in the games. Like, will you care about your Pokemon a year from now?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2016)

SirRob said:


> I'd only get it if you're really invested in the games. Like, will you care about your Pokemon a year from now?


Most likely.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 4, 2016)

You know what makes me shake my head about  all these legendary Pokemon being simply given away?
It took me a solid year to get all the legendary Pokemon (many through.... less than legitimate means. Game sharks and Action Replays) and a whopping 14 years to collect all seven-hundred and twenty currently-available Pokemon. Now all those legendary Pokemon are being released in sequence.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> You know what makes me shake my head about  all these legendary Pokemon being simply given away?
> It took me a solid year to get all the legendary Pokemon (many through.... less than legitimate means. Game sharks and Action Replays) and a whopping 14 years to collect all seven-hundred and twenty currently-available Pokemon. Now all those legendary Pokemon are being released in sequence.



they're just giving them away for free?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> You know what makes me shake my head about  all these legendary Pokemon being simply given away?
> It took me a solid year to get all the legendary Pokemon (many through.... less than legitimate means. Game sharks and Action Replays) and a whopping 14 years to collect all seven-hundred and twenty currently-available Pokemon. Now all those legendary Pokemon are being released in sequence.


Thats actually a GOOD Thing that they are releasing them since-  a) You cannot get them in the current gen; b) I have heard that they have been patching the game to prevent illegetiamate legendaries from being traded in the GTS or otherwise; c) those that do not have a gameshark or cannot get their hands on the old copies of pokemon can fill their pokedex with the last gen.

Good thing is that if you already have them, you can get duplicates to use as trade fodder.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> they're just giving them away for free?


Through mystery gift, gamestop, and hot topic. I got a mee not too long ago from HT.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Through mystery gift, gamestop, and hot topic. I got a mee not too long ago from HT.


geeze


----------



## Distorted (Mar 7, 2016)

So my friends talked me into entering the Pokemon tournament at Kamicon this year. I was looking at the rules and ban list and there seem to be a lot of holes. 

Protean Greninja, Blaziken and Aegislash are banned.
The mascot legendaries (Lugia, Kyogre, etc.) are banned.
Slobroite, Salamencite, Gengarite, Kangaskahnite and Lucarionite are banned
The move Dark Void is banned but not Darkrai

Nothing is said about the mythical or any other pokemon though. So I'm pretty much expecting Hoopa, Landorus-T, Thundurus-T, Cressellia, Darkrai, Keldeo, Soul Dew Latios and Latias, all of which are probably shiny. There's also a lot of eeveelutions for some reason. I'm sure it'll be.....fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone interested in Pokken Tournament's release?

I'm currently getting used to Braixen.  Making it through the D Rank of the Ferrum League was a breeze, but my main problem currently is defense.

I also took Pikachu, Lucario, and Sceptile out for spins in practice mode.  Sceptile is ...ahem... one sexy reptile!  The shiny rendering on Sceptile is a weird artistic choice, but its Mega Sceptile form looks awesome.  Even if it makes Sceptile look stark naked without it.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 20, 2016)

I have yet to buy it but I look forward to playing Lucario and Blaziken


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2016)

Fun thing: in the duel (2D) phase of combat, you hold Up to access your high (anti-air) attacks.  This is officially known as "high stance", but your Pokemon also assumes a taunting position at the same time as in COME GET ME BRO.  Sceptile's high stance, for example, is to swing around and face the foe tail first the way Mega Sceptile does in ORAS.

In a single-player free battle in the Rank C league, I just had the most epic showdown against a Gengar.  The first round was super close, both of us down to our last 1HP, then we both called in our support Pokemon (Lapras!) literally at the same time, and ... I got hit first.  Ouch.  But in return, I won the next two rounds, BOTH PERFECT.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 21, 2016)

I really really want to buy it after watching some people play. Maybe Ill buy it really soon


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2016)

We should play some time, Stratadrake. We can battle with our sexy lizard men.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2016)

I still don't quite get the 'attack triangle' sometimes.  But I did have two epic finishes against the Blue League trainers:

1 - me (Braixen) vs. Charizard.  Near the end, Charizard jumped in my direction and I lit a Fire Spin underneath him, and while he was juggled I Flamethrowered him for the win.

2 - vs. Machamp.  Late into his HP meter he activated his Burst mode, so, so did I.  Then he activates his Burst attack but I manage to block it, and counter with mine.  And it finishes him off.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 23, 2016)

There was a time in Pokemon OR where I tried to get a shiny Rayquaza. ... I came back 5 minutes later with the required Pokemon, and he was gone. :')
*Insert Song: "Hello Darkness"*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2016)

I took Suicune out for a spin in Free battles:  Set my usual options -- normal AI, skill points off, no timer, random AI Pokemon/support/arena, and ... the first thing I'm paired up against is a Braixen.

Wow.  To say the match was an epic fail would be a fail because the word "fail" itself fails to convey just HOW much fail there was in that fail.  Suicune didn't get beaten ... not even dominated.  It got _raped_ seeing as how Braixen won nearly perfect both times.

Fortunately a round of dojo training to learn Suicune's moveset helped me out, but . . . egad, Suicune's moveset is tricky to learn compared to Sceptile or Braixen.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

I recently started fixing my own team of favorite types. :3 Luckily enough, one was up for trade with the requirement of a Krabby!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2016)

Images from the latest CoroCoro issue have found their way onto the Internet, and for Pokemon Sun/Moon this is what got revealed:


Spoiler



Sun/Moon coverage will be in the NEXT issue, not this one.

Oh, and Magearna is a Steel+Fairy type.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> Images from the latest CoroCoro issue have found their way onto the Internet, and for Pokemon Sun/Moon this is what got revealed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Because Steel/Fairy is so broken :|


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh deer sweet raptor Jesus, do we really need another Klefki?


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Oh deer sweet raptor Jesus, do we really need another Klefki?


Klefki? I thought Mawile was the go to broken steel/fairy pokemon?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Oh deer sweet Archeops Jesus, do we really need another Klefki?




Anyway, apparently trademark filings have been found that are presumably Pokemon Sun/Moon related -- more specifically they might be the names of the cover legendaries.


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2016)

Oh, apparently Masuda tweeted that there will be some kind of Pokemon Sun/Moon announcement May 10th (Japanese time zone).

Since I'd like to be avoiding the news this gen around, that's probably a good time to stop lurking the Pokemon forums ... or YouTube ... or FA ... or the Internet...


----------



## Takoto (May 7, 2016)

I'm super excited for the new Sun/Moon news. Particularly the starters, though I'm unsure if we'll be getting information about them on the 10th.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2016)

THE NEWS IS OUT!

http://pokemon.com/sunmoon

...but, I actually want to keep AWAY from the news this gen around.  Anyone have a good rock I can hide under for the next ... say, 190 days?


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 11, 2016)

The hype is so real, i was a little bummed the moon legendary wasnt a rabbit...oh well our bat overlords will be pleased! 

also...birb starter is best starter.


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

Sun looks like a white SaberLeomon mixed with a Power Rangers mechazord. 
I'll take it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2016)

Well, I saw the trailer.  I can probably thank FA for training me to apply a selective attention span, because I managed to avoid all the footage of the new Pokemon (legendary mascots excepted, of course) and only remember the general shots of the player roaming the new region.


----------



## Distorted (May 12, 2016)

The new grass starter has my attention now. But being grass/flying is a bit underwhelming. I think most of the starters are ok, but I'm more interested in what they can do rather than what they look like. I swear if this owl is another defensive grass type I'm gonna go ballistic. I'm hoping it's got a emphasis on special attack at least.


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 12, 2016)

(hai all, just seen the topic)
Litten, the newer fire starter caught my attention from the first second I saw it, I guess with me liking cats might be my bigger giveaway,  the wway it moved reminds me of how my own cats move and play at home, hope it's evolutions and stats are just as equally awesome looking.
Lion-like legendary! Loving two already.


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2016)

Oh yes, there's also event Pokemon distributions starting last week (at least in the US).  This week gets the white stag while next week gets the bacon bird.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

Hell yeah, Shiny Xerneas. That's ballin.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2016)

And this week I realize that in order to remain in the dark about Pokemon Sun/Moon news, I won't be able to surf YouTube.  Because it's guaranteed to show Sun/Moon related videos on the homepage when I log in.

Whee.  Well, it's still not as stressful as attempting to register my username on Twitter....


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> And this week I realize that in order to remain in the dark about Pokemon Sun/Moon news, I won't be able to surf YouTube.  Because it's guaranteed to show Sun/Moon related videos on the homepage when I log in.
> 
> Whee.  Well, it's still not as stressful as attempting to register my username on Twitter....


It's not worth it man, it's not worth it! 
You should consider this period of time, where news of new Pokemon trickles down, as part of the game experience! It's like, you're already playing the game, but it's free and it's not out yet?! How awesome is that, mister bird?!


----------



## Stratelier (May 17, 2016)

SirRob said:


> You should consider this period of time ... as part of the game experience!



But it is not.  Besides ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731877635144470529


----------



## Quinnn (May 18, 2016)

I just got a DS lite on eBay today, what Pokemon game should I start with? I've never played any before and I really want to get into it .


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

Quinnn said:


> I just got a DS lite on eBay today, what Pokemon game should I start with? I've never played any before and I really want to get into it .



Pokemon SoulSilver is my personal favorite, for the DS at least. I've played all of them since Diamond, so~ I honestly think it's one of the bestssss.
I definitely suggest that, or maybe one of the Mystery Dungeon games. ^^~


----------



## Quinnn (May 18, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Pokemon SoulSilver is my personal favorite, for the DS at least. I've played all of them since Diamond, so~ I honestly think it's one of the bestssss.
> I definitely suggest that, or maybe one of the Mystery Dungeon games. ^^~


SoulSilver is $55-75 from what I've seen. Double what I payed for the DS itself D:


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

Quinnn said:


> SoulSilver is $55-75 from what I've seen. Double what I payed for the DS itself D:



Yeah, it is pretty expensive. u.u; But it's really worth it if you can afford it. The Pokemon ranger games are good as well, but they are probably better to play after you play some of the more... Traditional games. 

Diamond was my first Pokemon game, and my first video game in general. But if you're gonna go for that, get Platinum. It has _way _cooler stuff than Pearl and Diamond. 

Black and White are also pretty good, but Black and White 2 aren't as good as the originals.


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2016)

Apparently Masuda tweeted there will be even more Sun/Moon news coming in June....

For now, one defense I've set up is to remember the new starter trio only in terms of existing Pokemon.  I tell myself the Grass starter looks like a lovechild of Nuzleaf and Pidove, the Fire starter looks like a cross between Zorua and a miniature Liepard, and the water starter looks like a hybrid of Cubchoo and Seel then painted deep blue.  I've also paid more attention to known fakes of the starter trio that were circulating about prior to the trailer.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

I've already preordered the Moon version (the legendary on the cover looks so beautiful...shame my mom hates bats...and butterflies...and pretty much anything with giant wings), and from GameStop I got the code to download Darkrai. Sorry guys, I already redeemed it for my Alpha Sapphire version, which is where my legendaries are being stored currently. 

This is the team that I used to beat White 2, which is the first time I've defeated the Champion of any main-series game without using a legendary or a cheat device.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 18, 2016)

I stick by Silver/Gold. I personally love the revamped Soul Silver. I played Yellow (it was awesome, but I broke it once) and attempted Black. I couldn't finish Black.


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

The pokewalker was so great~ Too bad I lost mine. ; w; Can you even buy those anymore???


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> The pokewalker was so great~ Too bad I lost mine. ; w; Can you even buy those anymore???


Unfortunately, Nintendo doesn't sell 'em anymore on their store.


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Unfortunately, Nintendo doesn't sell 'em anymore on their store.



Asdf that really sucks. ;; 

I remember I used to wear mine at P.E. For the steps. xD It was like... The only thing that got me to exercise at all.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Asdf that really sucks. ;;
> 
> I remember I used to wear mine at P.E. For the steps. xD It was like... The only thing that got me to exercise at all.


The downside to leveling up Pokémon through the Pokéwalker is that A: they can't evolve. B: They can't learn new moves. And C: Unlike earning EVs through defeating wild Pokémon, there aren't any given. I'm pretty sure their happiness can't go up either.


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> The downside to leveling up Pokémon through the Pokéwalker is that A: they can't evolve. B: They can't learn new moves. And C: Unlike earning EVs through defeating wild Pokémon, there aren't any given. I'm pretty sure their happiness can't go up either.



Oh, yeah, true true. uwu;; There were many flaws to it, weren't there? But I had it when I was like... Seven??? Not 100% sure. But I was still a kid, so those things weren't too important to me. xD probs why I think only good of it.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

I'm more of an easy guy, so I'm waiting until I hear of the first Gym Leader's type use before I decide on my starter. Don't want it to be a case of picking Charmander before Brock.


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> The downside to leveling up Pokémon through the Pokéwalker is that A: they can't evolve. B: They can't learn new moves. And C: Unlike earning EVs through defeating wild Pokémon, there aren't any given. I'm pretty sure their happiness can't go up either.


But for somebody who works full-time and tends to walk 10k-20k steps per shift, it's easy XP when you're grinding to take on Red.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> But for somebody who works full-time and tends to walk 10k-20k steps per shift, it's easy XP when you're grinding to take on Red.


I'm not the guy who battles online anymore (too many people beating me, especially when I rarely fight someone who doesn't have a damn Arceus on his/her team).


----------



## Quinnn (May 18, 2016)

I got pokemon black today! Can't wait to get into it. wooo


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 25, 2016)

So bringing up topics of future pokemon games, what do you think they plan to do with the new Zygarde forms? It seems weird that they're making new forms for Zygarde when they're about to release a new gen. Then again, they've related pokemon to old games before. They're attached Regigas from gen 4 as the leader of the Regi trio from gen 3, and Lugia from Gen 2 as the leader of the legendary bird trio from gen 1. Could this be a sign of getting X2 and Y2, or maybe a pokemon Z even? This has me more curious than Sun and Moon, to be completely honest. It's a part of the pokemon games and lore that hasn't been tied up, similar to those 3 rooms in pokemon X and Y we never got the codes for. Makes me wonder what's going to happen with all that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2016)

New trailer today!



Spoiler: Sun/Moon June 2 trailer











We get major footage of the legendary mascots and their signature moves, plus more glimpses of the region and NPC characters.  I don't think there was much in the way of new regional Pokemon revealed, but that's okay by me as I'm trying to avoid that.

Oh, and it looks like our new Pokedex might be haunted....


----------



## Distorted (Jun 3, 2016)

7/10 too much water lol

But seriously, it looks cool so far. Never would of guessed the types of the legendaries either. Solgaleo's strong as hell one shotting a Salamence. The characters look cool, but I wonder what their personalities are like? And I have qualms about the pokedex. Mostly because of my disdain for Rotom-W but I'll get over it I suppose.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2016)

If you look closely at the region map, on the northeast island, there is a lighthouse and just north of that is undoubtably the resort hotel/place that was shown during the initial teaser trailer.

I have my guesses where the Pokemon League HQ is located, but I'm not sure where the player's hometown is.

Re: bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net: File:Alola alt.png - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2016)

New Sun/Moon trailer! New Pokemon reveals!


Spoiler











*runs and hides under a rock*


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2016)

Another announcement - and this one seems to have more than just new Pokemon and regional snapshots, it reveals a few new features too? What specifically?  I don't know -- I don't want to know -- but here's the trailer:


Spoiler











And as if that wasn't enough, they tweeted news that there'll be ANOTHER announcement on the 12th.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Excited for Pokemon GO Fest coming up soon!! I bought a ticket to experience it remotely. Also looking forward to picking up Pokemon Violet, although I haven't preordered it yet. I'm still working on perfecting the Pokedex in Pokemon Legends Arceus as well! I enjoy doing that because the shiny rates in that game are incredible! I've gotten nearly 3 boxes full of shinies from that game alone!

Anyone else play Pokemon GO still? I'd love to add you!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)

EDIT:

For anyone who likes Discord emojis.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Looking for an RP partner who's willing to Pawmi off


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 3, 2022)

prof.sada is hot.

that's. it. that's what i came to say.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

I almost won a plush Eevee at Six Flags, but...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I almost won a plush Eevee at Six Flags, but...


Ah well, just think, some kid who really loves Eevee got to win it instead later on!



Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 133005


You give me funny picture expecting me to laugh at funny stepping on lego blocks meme, but instead you got me thinking about Tyranitar's feet, you should have known better


----------



## Rayd (Jun 3, 2022)

kind of surreal to find out x and y released in 2013. that shit felt like yesterday


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2022)

Rayd said:


> kind of surreal to find out x and y released in 2013. that shit felt like yesterday


Maybe for the 10 year anniversary we’ll finally get Pokemon Z


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2022)

Nerco-ing a topic that is so old should be a crime.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nerco-ing a topic that is so old should be a crime.


What's old is new again.
Whole ass Pokemon gen got announced. Can't be that offensive to dredge up "The Pokemon Thread" to discuss it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> What's old is new again.
> Whole ass Pokemon gen got announced. Can't be that offensive to dredge up "The Pokemon Thread" to discuss it.


That's funny, Pokemon is dead to me just like this topic.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2022)

I highly value Impact’s opinion and appreciate their feedback and will take it into consideration


----------



## ben909 (Jun 4, 2022)

Rayd said:


> kind of surreal to find out x and y released in 2013. that shit felt like yesterday


worse for me how old black/ white is... and the 2 pmd games


----------



## ben909 (Jun 4, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I almost won a plush Eevee at Six Flags, but...


easer to get off the internet


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2022)

I do wonder what it be like to have bad taste in video games and buy/enjoy pokemon games.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 4, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I do wonder what it be like to have bad taste in video games and buy/enjoy pokemon games.


L + ratio + u fell off


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2022)

Rayd said:


> L + ratio + u fell off


What is this suppose to mean?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


>


whats a dragon quest that shit looks lame as hell lmaoooo


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> whats a dragon quest that shit looks lame as hell lmaoooo


It looks better than Pokemon does.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> It looks better than Pokemon does.


it looks like one of the most soulless games i've ever seen in my life but it has lots of lighting so it must be good!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it looks like one of the most soulless games i've ever seen in my life but it has lots of lighting so it must be good!!


Dragon Quest 11 was the best selling RPG in this gen so far.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Dragon Quest 11 was the best selling RPG in this gen so far.


and pokemon is more relevant as a main stream franchise at it's weakest it's ever been in like 30 years thats crazy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> and pokemon is more relevant as a main stream franchise at it's weakest it's ever been in like 30 years thats crazy


Pokemon is only relevant towards to kids and manchildren.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon is only relevant towards to kids and manchildren.


but the 32 year old dude coming into a pokemon thread with a hate boner crying about it being necro'd and repeatedly saying pokemon sucks isn't a manchild right??


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> but the dude coming into a pokemon thread with a hate boner crying about it being necro'd and repeatedly saying pokemon sucks isn't a manchild right??


The OP is a pedo.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> The OP is a pedo.


well first of all i imagine if this was true and there was proof of this he would have been banned in his near-decade experience on the forum. second of all it's pretty funny how far off you're trailing from any point you try to make when u realize its dumb


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 5, 2022)

The fuck am I even reading?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> The fuck am I even reading?


a severe lack of self reflection it would seem.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> well first of all i imagine if this was true and there was proof of this he would have been banned in his near-decade experience on the forum. second of all it's pretty funny how far off you're trailing from any point you try to make when u realize its dumb


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> photo


uhhhhhhhh

well okay that would explain a lot of what ive seen let go on this forum. buuut what does that have anything to do with pokemon being irrelevant


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> uhhhhhhhh
> 
> well okay that would explain a lot of what ive seen let go on this forum. buuut what does that have anything to do with pokemon being irrelevant


Cope.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Cope.


very intelligent of u man. my favorite part of ur argument was posting a video made by another person and adding nothing.  

i guess u really did fall off


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> very intelligent of u man. my favorite part of ur argument was posting a video made by another person and adding nothing.
> 
> i guess u really did fall off


That's more effort than what Gamefreak does in make their games.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's more effort than what Gamefreak does in make their games.


thats hilarious dude don't forget your reddit gold on your way out


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> thats hilarious dude don't forget your reddit gold on your way out


Cope.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Cope.


sorry u got ratio'd that means i win. i don't make the rules


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> L + ratio + u fell off


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


>


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I do wonder what it be like to have bad taste in video games and buy/enjoy pokemon games.





Rayd said:


> L + ratio + u fell off


more like L + 7,am i right?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes, I am a pedo, racist, homophobic, alt-right incel neo-nazi, what about it?

Also this is sarcasm if nobody catches that, I really hope people realize that


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

I just wanna say Dragon Quest is far from soulless.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yes, I am a pedo, racist, homophobic, alt-right incel neo-nazi, what about it?
> 
> Also this is sarcasm if nobody catches that, I really hope people realize that






Damn. You heard it here first folks.
You hate to see it. It be the ones closest to you. u-u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> sorry u got ratio'd that means i win. i don't make the rules
> 
> View attachment 133080


Too bad this doesn't count because we are not on Twitter.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

why did this get bad all of a sudden?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> why did this get bas all of a sudden?


Because this is the decade of mediocrity as far as media (Movies, TV, Videogames).


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because this is the decade of mediocrity as far as media (Movies, TV, Videogames).


i ment the tread


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i ment the tread


either way,i'd say you got your answer.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> either way,i'd say you got your answer.


so thats why people become "..." on this thread


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> so thats why people become "..." on this thread


that or they're imitating red.XD

ain't the internet just wonderful?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i ment the tread


Pokemon had a quality drop at Pokemon X & Y and fans still comsume the series after Sword and Shield shat the bed hard.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

"Gary was here ash is a loser"


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon had a quality drop at Pokemon X & Y and fans still comsume the series after Sword and Shield shat the bed hard.


"but there were so many human like designs in x/y"


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Too bad this doesn't count because we are not on Twitter.


it does my boy. u got ratio'd. i'm sorry


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it does my boy. u got ratio'd. i'm sorry


(what ratio are we talking about here?)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "but there were so many human like designs in x/y"


Is this suppose to mean something to me?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is this suppose to mean something to me?


probably not, but the ""s were important


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (what ratio are we talking about here?)


hang this one from the rafters


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

I find incredibly sad that people here defend Pokemon, One of the biggest mis-managed franchises I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I find incredibly sad that people here defend Pokemon, One of the biggest mis-managed franchises I have ever seen in my life.


oh its dog shit im not defending it i just wanted to make fun of u for caring this much about telling everyone how much u dont like pokemon repeatedly


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

...
...
hides trenches and sandbag pits my character has made


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 5, 2022)

I like Greninja. He's agile, has some nice stealth moves in Smash Bros Ultimate and is blue-frog-ish like me.

And there goes about 80%/90% of my knowledge of Pokémon. Bye!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2022)

Rayd said:


> oh its dog shit im not defending it


Don't beileve you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon had a quality drop at Pokemon X & Y and fans still comsume the series after Sword and Shield shat the bed hard.


Yeah this was the point I stopped. I just like seeing the new critters each gen, but I'll be fucked if I buy another Pokemon game tbh.
And certain memes are pretty good.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 5, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Don't beileve you.


dont gotta. makes it funnier.


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 5, 2022)

Okay, we get it, you don't like Pokemon.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> I like Greninja. He's agile, has some nice stealth moves in Smash Bros Ultimate and is blue-frog-ish like me.
> 
> And there goes about 80%/90% of my knowledge of Pokémon. Bye!


i demand that you start watching pokeman7's videos: his thing is playing pokemon and having a weird thing for frogs that i've yet to find a explanation for so i can only assume he's a frog furry without even realizing it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2022)

I skipped SwSh because I was unhappy with Dexit and didn’t want to support it, but that time has passed so I am going to be picking up Violet.

That said, I do like the Pokemon from SwSh, especially Sirfetch’d but also ESPECIALLY Sirfetch’d (and also Sirfetch’d)

Also, the series is the way it is due to the nightmare that is coordinating the games show merchandise and other media, and so yes, the games aren’t as good as they could be, but I’ve come to terms with that. (Not saying that other people have to like the games) What bothers me the most is the handholding and railroading, but Arceus was a step away from that and SV looks promising in that regard.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I skipped SwSh because I was unhappy with Dexit and didn’t want to support it, but that time has passed so I am going to be picking up Violet.
> 
> That said, I do like the Pokemon from SwSh, especially Sirfetch’d but also ESPECIALLY Sirfetch’d (and also Sirfetch’d)


same mostly, not sure about the new games


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

I cant take it anymore.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I do wonder what it be like to have bad taste in video games and buy/enjoy pokemon games.


there is something in my brain that makes me like collecting cute fantasy creatures and watching their numbers go up until I'm told i'm the best by the game
Pokemon games are extremely repetitive, simple, easy, and stagnant, and yet
*buys almost every one*
yes i know Shin Megami Tensei is like that but better
and yes i know there are indie games that do this
i like all those games too

Anyways weedcat is based and very poggers


Imperial Impact said:


> Pokemon had a quality drop at Pokemon X & Y and fans still comsume the series after Sword and Shield shat the bed hard.


SwSh was just more of the same there's nothing in particular that's especially egregious about it beyond missing some of the improvements from prior games and its story being shit, which has already been the case for almost every entry because GameFreak is cringe
also Legends was good
like, actually good not in the "good for a pokemon game" territory
or at least it was fun for me to run around chucking pokeballs and getting rekt by Paras


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

They should have given Professor Turo a bit more muscle mass tbh.
Should have gone full GigaChad. He's the best Pokemon character to date but he could have been_ perfect_ if he was yolked.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> also Legends was good
> like, actually good not in the "good for a pokemon game" territory
> or at least it was fun for me to run around chucking pokeballs and getting rekt by Paras


I have noticed that Legends fundamentally changes the combat model -- from a faster Pokemon getting extra turns to the actual stat and damage calculation.  Easiest example: your starter Pokemon has over 50 HP _at Lv.5_ when in "standard" games a Lv.5 Pokemon typically only has 20HP.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

Whys the new red dragon got a Spiky from Mega Man X jammed in his chest?


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jun 8, 2022)

I guess the major problem with the games is that Gamefreak doesn't get the funding, manpower and time they deserve. The Pokemon Company just seems to spend more money in merchandise and what not, which isn't bad, everyone has a favorite mon and would love to have a plush/figure of it. 
But i just wish they would let Gamefreak show what they can do, bring back some old mechanics, let you do more stuff with your mons outside of combat, etc


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 133333


reminds me of a dumb tiktok video that was at the top of reddit a few days ago, I'm assuming everyone follows reddit so you're all aware of it I'm sure, but I'll post it anyway--

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/v4n32q


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 10, 2022)

Fun | Pokémon 20th
					

Join the Pokémon 20th celebration!




					web.archive.org
				




"Poison


You'd be a Poison-type Pokémon! When you’re threatened, watch out! The results could be toxic!"

my cruel device,
my blood like ice.
one look could kill,
your pain,my thrill.>:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2022)

Pokemon gotta poke'em all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

New leak. Nintendo's been slippin lately. lol



Spoiler


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> New leak. Nintendo's been slippin lately. lol


Knew it was gonna be a waifumon but damn she fine


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> I guess the major problem with the games is that Gamefreak doesn't get the funding, manpower and time they deserve. The Pokemon Company just seems to spend more money in merchandise and what not, which isn't bad, everyone has a favorite mon and would love to have a plush/figure of it.
> But i just wish they would let Gamefreak show what they can do, bring back some old mechanics, let you do more stuff with your mons outside of combat, etc


Gamefreak =/= The Pokemon Company, Not to mention that Pokemon sell more merchandise than a videogame franchise. It doesn't help that they're as Incompetent as the Sonic team.


TrishaCat said:


> SwSh was just more of the same there's nothing in particular that's especially egregious about it beyond missing some of the improvements from prior games and its story being shit, which has already been the case for almost every entry because GameFreak is cringe
> also Legends was good
> like, actually good not in the "good for a pokemon game" territory
> or at least it was fun for me to run around chucking pokeballs and getting rekt by Paras


Gen 8 was planned to be another 3DS installment, Like Gen 6 and Gen 7 was. But they switched it over to the Switch because at that point the 3DS is dead at that point. They obviously had to cut corners to meet the deadline. Which in retrospect is_ fucking hilarious_ because everyone what looking at BotW and that dumb chart and mistaken it as the sale for the games and not merchandise, And in result, They got such a ugly looking, unfinished game.


SirRob said:


> Also, the series is the way it is due to the nightmare that is coordinating the games show merchandise and other media, and so yes, the games aren’t as good as they could be, but I’ve come to terms with that.


This is bullshit because Gen 2 to Gen 5 had no problem with this.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks for bumping this topic and reminding me to post here, Impact!

GO Battle Day is today, the 18th. You can earn an Elite TM for participating! Very exciting. Even though I don’t keep up with the mainline meta, I actually keep up with the GO meta. Dewgong is actually pretty good in the battle league! Not as good as Walrein, but… Dewgong is better. Just trust me. Not biased.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 26, 2022)

It was Deino Community Day yesterday. I actually had an outing to attend around the same time, but nobody raised a question when I decided play anyway throughout it... Good thing too because I was able to catch a lot and get plenty of Deino candy. Was waiting a long time for Deino to finally get a CD.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

This fucking ringtone has been stuck in my head for 20 goddamn years.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This fucking ringtone has been stuck in my head for 20 goddamn years.


Is that the ONLY SCENE in the WHOLE show where the phone sounds like that? I only ever see that scene referenced and I KNOW there were other times that phones were used in the anime…


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Is that the ONLY SCENE in the WHOLE show where the phone sounds like that? I only ever see that scene referenced and I KNOW there were other times that phones were used in the anime…


I've heard it a few times in the first season. There's some scenes where Oak answers the phone when Ash calls.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've heard it a few times in the first season. There's some scenes where Oak answers the phone when Ash calls.


I recall one scene where Ash went to Bill's lighthouse after catching Krabby and he called Oak to check up on it. I looked up the episode and you don't hear the phone ring. I looked up -another- episode where he's at the Indigo League and uses the phone again... no phone ring. Later in the Indigo League, Misty picks up a ringing phone... THAT'S ACTUALLY RINGING!! @$%&!!! Granted it's just a regular 90's phone and not the video phone.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm fucking hollering.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548454988044677121


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Ash is in a tournament of champions right now, beat Steven and is fighting Cynthia next






Crazy that the writers actually had the balls to make him as competent as he ought to be by now


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2022)

Pokemon Presents on August 3 at 9am EST. Will have multiple announcements.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2022)

Explorers of Sky DX please and thank you


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Explorers of Sky DX please and thank you


TPC says you’ll eat your mobile gachas and you’ll like it


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2022)

SirRob said:


> TPC says you’ll eat your mobile gachas and you’ll like it


Pain


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2022)

So I beaten Pokemon Yellow for the very first time last week and I came to realize that Pokemon is shit as an adventure game, But the collect them all aspect is good. I feel like the game being in "full colour" with correct sprites is the main selling point. Yellow's Pikachu is awful and a dead weight to the player's team, The Pikachu surfing game isn't worth it, Being able to catch most of Red's and Blue's exclusive ruins Red and Blue for the player. but all that makes up for the game being rebalanced and having the all three starters?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Red and Blue are arguably better if you don’t wanna deal with the shoehorned anime references, and Yellow has its own missing Pokemon so it’s not really the definitive version imo, it’s just sort of this strange extra cashgrab game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Red and Blue are arguably better if you don’t wanna deal with the shoehorned anime references, and Yellow has its own missing Pokemon so it’s not really the definitive version imo, it’s just sort of this strange extra cashgrab game


Raichu is the only non shitty pokemon you can't get in Yellow. Red/Blue gym leaders are weak compared to Yellow.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Raichu is the only non shitty pokemon you can't get in Yellow. Red/Blue gym leaders are weak compared to Yellow.


Meowth isn't shitty you take that back

Game balance is definitely better in Yellow, I'll give you that-- Comparing the two games, it looks like it starts out easier and then gets harder, and then evens out at the Elite Four


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Meowth isn't shitty you take that back
> 
> Game balance is definitely better in Yellow, I'll give you that-- Comparing the two games, it looks like it starts out easier and then gets harder, and then evens out at the Elite Four


Meowth is shitty, Why would you not think that he isn't is beyond me. Red/Blue can be pissy easy if you chose the right starter.


----------



## Baud (Aug 10, 2022)

Bulbasaur is OP, it puts you in a type advantage for most of the game. I always picked Charmander in the original Red and Leaf Green, though I love Blastoise too and every time I play Soul Silver I never know which one of the two to pick. Yellow is an interesting game but I vastly prefer Red/Blue, picking Charmander is supposed to be "hard" mode but in reality it's perfectly manageable if you know how to assemble a half decent team.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

And Bulbasaur remains a pretty solid Pokemon today. Charizard has come out on top, consistently being high tier in select formats. Blastoise is... eh...

I actively use Venusaur in the Ultra League in Pokemon GO. It's a solid counter to Fairy types that are pretty common throughout the leagues. Of course, no one actually plays GO, so that's not really saying anything. But it's pretty cool how these OG Pokemon have managed to stay relevant after all this time.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks like Ash is fighting Cynthia next week. Pretty exciting imo, especially if it ends up leading to the conclusion of Ash's story as has been speculated (I don't believe they'd actually go through with that though)


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 18, 2022)

B-bros??!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554825250285559815


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163860152909825


----------



## Baalf (Aug 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> And Bulbasaur remains a pretty solid Pokemon today. Charizard has come out on top, consistently being high tier in select formats. Blastoise is... eh...
> 
> I actively use Venusaur in the Ultra League in Pokemon GO. It's a solid counter to Fairy types that are pretty common throughout the leagues. Of course, no one actually plays GO, so that's not really saying anything. But it's pretty cool how these OG Pokemon have managed to stay relevant after all this time.


Blastoise is a star Shell Smash user, though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2022)

Preordering is always stupid but what kind of bonuses are these? Could have at least been Full Restores and Max Revives. :l


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563305829758951427


----------



## Baalf (Aug 31, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Preordering is always stupid but what kind of bonuses are these? Could have at least been Full Restores and Max Revives. :l
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563305829758951427


I literally looked at what they were offering, and my reaction was "is this a joke?"


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I literally looked at what they were offering, and my reaction was "is this a joke?"


Well the most recent games sure are.
I genuinely think a lot of stuff I see from Pokemon today is just GameFreak tacitly saying "we hate you idiots".
---
Amazing


----------



## Baalf (Sep 7, 2022)

Am I the only one that... honestly hates Ceruledge and Armarouge's designs? They don't even look like Pokemon. They look like humans in armor. I bet they're both going to be OP AF, as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2022)

Ceruledge is badass.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 7, 2022)

Since i am picking up Scarlet i will nab Armarouge  gona just name it "Flame Man" bahahah


Edit: thinking about, might just call them "Scarlet man" and "Violet Man" if i can trade for Ceruledge eventualy


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Since i am picking up Scarlet i will nab Armarouge  gona just name it "Flame Man" bahahah
> 
> 
> Edit: thinking about, might just call them "Scarlet man" and "Violet Man" if i can trade for Ceruledge eventualy


----------



## ben909 (Sep 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>



... hides tf potions and claims it was not our fault


----------



## ben909 (Sep 9, 2022)

Sprigatito and Smoliv look cool


but Fidough makes the eating the loaf animal joke too real, it literally is a food


----------



## Lenago (Sep 9, 2022)

ben909 said:


> Sprigatito and Smoliv look cool
> 
> 
> but Fidough makes the eating the loaf animal joke too real, it literally is a food


Thats Fairy pokemon for ya


----------



## ben909 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Thats Fairy pokemon for ya


character gets angry that this may include tring to eat slyveon(spelling probably)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Don't insult Battle network like this.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 15, 2022)

I've always hated "free items" pre-order and dlc bonuses. They just make the game experience worse by trivializing the games this is done to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I've always hated "free items" pre-order and dlc bonuses. They just make the game experience worse by trivializing the games this is done to.


I think Dragon Quest XI vanilla had it too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 15, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> I think Dragon Quest XI vanilla had it too.


A lot of games have it. Soul Hackers 2 has it. The newer Trails of Cold Steel games also do that too. I hate it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570457420857577472


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2022)

Truly the lamest "villain"s" yet. And I thought Team Yell was shit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573416949501108224


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2022)

A New Life-Size Pokémon Plush Has Been Announced, And This One's The Fluffiest
					

Altaria, I choose you (for hugs)




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2022)

Oh, yes, there was a new Pokemon trailer yesterday, and with it ...



Spoiler: What? Girafarig is evolving!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 8, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Truly the lamest "villain"s" yet. And I thought Team Yell was shit.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573416949501108224


Is Pokemon for babies?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 9, 2022)

Poliwrath is just Poliwhirl on steroids.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2022)

INSTANTLY in my favorites. He is living life. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589256809684303880


----------



## Baalf (Nov 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> INSTANTLY in my favorites. He is living life.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589256809684303880


Technically we already had a treasure-chest mimic, but I like him more. (Technically, we had several. Voltorb/Electrode and Foongus/Amoongus).


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Technically we already had a treasure-chest mimic, but I like him more. (Technically, we had several. Voltorb/Electrode and Foongus/Amoongus).


I love him. He is BIG chillin.
He reminds me of Polteageist both in theme and vibe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm replaying Pokemon Gold, it's pretty mixed. Lots of grinding at the start with shit mons, But all the cool ones show up mid-game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2022)

Second evo is cute looks like a prankster douche.
Third evo is......man, did the designer quit or something?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 8, 2022)

is this the grass starter?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2022)

Yes, the game leaked out early.
It happens.
But can we please NOT directly embed (presumed) spoilers in public view?  Remember, you can _never unsee them._


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Second evo is cute looks like a prankster douche.
> Third evo is......man, did the designer quit or something?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Yes, the game leaked out early.
> It happens.
> But can we please NOT directly embed (presumed) spoilers in public view?  Remember, you can _never unsee them._


Man, get over it. It's not even a spoiler.
Stop checking a Pokemon thread if you're worried about "spoilers" in a series with no surprises anyway. You'll be alright.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Yes, the game leaked out early.
> It happens.
> But can we please NOT directly embed (presumed) spoilers in public view?  Remember, you can _never unsee them._


The game is utter shit by the way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2022)

Apparently, the Pokemon anime is ending very soon. Around December 6-ish?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 11, 2022)

haven't heard about it, but they kind of killed their repeatable storyline


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

If anyone does want to post spoilers, please remember to put the:


Spoiler: Pokémon Spoiler



Like this, so someone who doesn't want to see it doesn't have too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> haven't heard about it, but they kind of killed their repeatable storyline


It's because of the Kalos finale drama.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2022)

Genuinely, thoroughly speechless...



https://imgur.com/iX4JMJ7


"We hate our customers and know you idiots are as dense as the Call of Duty crowd. So we just don't even care anymore. lol"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Genuinely, thoroughly speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friendly reminder that Nintendo considered killing off the Zelda brand after Wind Waker's and Skyward Sword's poor reputation.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 12, 2022)

I've been playing Pokemon Scarlet and one of the cool new things I've discovered is that


Spoiler



Right at the end of the tutorial, the game gives you the locations of every gym leader, boss pokemon, and evil team hideouts and throws you out and says "go where you want". I'm testing this right now, but I think the game lets you go to any gym in any order.


Genuinely really excited by this. I've just been exploring catching Pokemon. The Pokemon variety early on is quite high!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I've been playing Pokemon Scarlet and one of the cool new things I've discovered is that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sounds like fun! Of course, I'm not gonna say what it is as someone else might not want to know.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> The Pokemon variety early on is quite high!


So Gen 2?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> It's not even a spoiler.
> Stop checking a Pokemon thread if you're worried about "spoilers" in a series with no surprises anyway. You'll be alright.


*shrugs*
At least we're this close to release before they officially reveal/confirm such new creature designs as the starters' evolved forms.

New creature designs are the first, and last, surprise in every new Pokemon game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2022)

Sprigatitos final form isn't my fave
His second form is cute though!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Sprigatitos final form isn't my fave
> His second form is cute though!


Why did FAF told me that you quoted me despite you never doing so?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why did FAF told me that you quoted me despite you never doing so?


I quoted you forgetting you said something different than I thought


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Sprigatitos final form isn't my fave
> His second form is cute though!


I liked both of them, really. They're alright.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

I used to play pokemon but my parents took my cards q-q I had a Charizard EX in that deck


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I used to play pokemon but my parents took my cards q-q I had a Charizard EX in that deck


Sorry to hear that. Why do parents think taking away something their children love is a good idea? That's just horrible!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why do parents think taking away something their children love is a good idea? That's just horrible!


Pokemon is "demonic"


----------



## ben909 (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Pokemon is "demonic"


... i remember calling someone an idiot for saying that on DA a while ago, and went on to tell then that if they are comparing something fictional to their religion that they were implying their religion was fictional 

they did not respond, so they may of just been a bot


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... i remember calling someone an idiot for saying that on DA a while ago, and went on to tell then that if they are comparing something fictional to their religion that they were implying their religion was fictional
> 
> they did not respond, so they may of just been a bot


This rabbit mouse who looks like it wouldn't hurt a fly is obviously a demon! Because I say so!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592712852514959362 lmao


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292235222978560


----------



## Baalf (Nov 18, 2022)

I love how stuff like that only happens to franchises I like.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292235222978560


Good lord Arceus. How was this allowed to slide?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593539486113468416


----------



## Baalf (Nov 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593539486113468416


I hope they do not fix that. XD


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Baalf said:


> I hope they do not fix that. XD


That would be fun to see every one in a while.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 20, 2022)

My current party
I only have two gym badges


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> My current party
> I only have two gym badges


Well, you seem to have been quite busy!


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Well, you seem to have been quite busy!


I've been traveling north as quickly as I can, catching almost every new mon I see. The huge mon variety combined with trainer battles has been getting me strong fast! I'm thinking I'll go a little further north to battle the ice gym then move south west and work my way back down


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> I've been traveling north as quickly as I can, catching almost every new mon I see. The huge mon variety combined with trainer battles has been getting me strong fast! I'm thinking I'll go a little further north to battle the ice gym then move south west and work my way back down


In all honesty. I'd probably just catch every Pokémon I can until I'm forced to battle a gym

Which is what I've been doing


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594698507033640963


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2022)

I have never like...laughed watching a Digital Foundry video.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594698507033640963


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2022)

Baalf said:


>


She is looking DISrespectfully.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596759874654048263


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

*GOD DAMN IT, LARRY.*


----------



## Baalf (Nov 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596759874654048263


Honestly, I'd be fine with less, but that looks amazing! Pokemon Company, hire this guy!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 28, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Honestly, I'd be fine with less, but that looks amazing! Pokemon Company, hire this guy!


Yeah, 60 FPS isn't even necessary for Pokemon. Scarlets problem is stability. Breath of the Wild ran at a smooth 30 and that was a much more difficult *action* oriented game.
A consistent 30 FPS is all Pokemon needs.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 29, 2022)

As many problems as scarlet and violet have, only one really bothers me at all, and that's the fact that online mode is completely f****** unusable. The vast majority of times I try it to go on a Tera Raid or trade with someone, it tells me that I couldn't connect. I really want a larvitar because it is a Scarlet exclusive, and I tried trading for one earlier, and the game just wouldn't let me trade it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2022)

https://imgur.com/7OoiEgH


----------

